# Disboutiquers Part 22 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this:  http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n.  jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg  (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [URL]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/URL]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 23: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38880420&posted=1#post38880420[/url]


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Yea!  I made the move...Trip report to follow  soon!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I'm here!  And I promise to stick around this time!


----------



## VBAndrea

Yay!!  Happy to be on thread 22!!!  But I lost my huge multiquote in the process 

Everything looks fabulous girls! Denise I especially adore your AK twirl with the Zebra!


----------



## peachygreen

Wow - school started back already for some people?  Its just barely August!

I'm here.  I have started sewing for my trip in Feb/March.  Hopefully I'll finish the 1st outfit this weekend so I have pictures to post.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I made it !  I can't wait to see more awesome outfits!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Uh oh I found the bookmarks.....look out sewing machine, here I come!!! 

I wish I could start sewing for our trip! It won't be until late next year and she's 
growing way to fast! I am going to make her a few things Disney though, since we <3 Disney!


----------



## jessica52877

I'm here! Someone tried to leave me behind!


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks Teresa for the heads up!  Haven't posted lately but I still lurk around!



No problem! 



billwendy said:


> waiting,,,,,waiting.....



You are a nut! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Me too!  But I think I'm begining to be a pest about it.



  Too funny! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Are we ever going to get to 250?  Jeez!  Maybe we need a premature move????



See, you got us to page 250!!! YAY YOU!!! 





peachygreen said:


> Wow - school started back already for some people?  Its just barely August!
> 
> I'm here.  I have started sewing for my trip in Feb/March.  Hopefully I'll finish the 1st outfit this weekend so I have pictures to post.



I know, I couldn't believe it either! Jessica's son, Dallas started back today.


----------



## NaeNae

Finally we moved!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

Here's the Aurora dress I made for DD's b-day coming up.  She wants an Aurora cake, so I'm planning on making a doll cake with the dress splotches of pink & blue with the fairies next to it... hopefully people will understand!


----------



## jessica52877

Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!






I also posted on facebook wondering what kind of car I should buy. I am open to hearing thoughts! I am not a car shopper. So far I love Wendy's suggestion of the Hyundai Santa Fe, but I was leaning towards a Sonata. I loved the one I rented once. I also really like a Ford Mustang but I think that would be more hassle then it is worth. Currently I own a Chrysler Sebring convertible and LOVE it! But it is OLD! And not being good to me anymore!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I'm here! Someone tried to leave me behind!



Hey! I even tried to find a little gif image that had a boy that looked like Dallas!


----------



## Disneymom1218

woo hoo I did not miss the bus.


----------



## billwendy

whew!! I go to my email for 1 minute (THANKS KATHY) and I almost miss the new thread!!!! lol


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Checking in and hope to keep up .


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> Hey! I even tried to find a little gif image that had a boy that looked like Dallas!



I like to be a first pager!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Here's the Aurora dress I made for DD's b-day coming up.  She wants an Aurora cake, so I'm planning on making a doll cake with the dress splotches of pink & blue with the fairies next to it... hopefully people will understand!



It turned out wonderful! I love it! Your daughter looks beautiful.  And, I think the idea of hte cake sounds adorable. Make sure you take pictures for us!



jessica52877 said:


> Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted on facebook wondering what kind of car I should buy. I am open to hearing thoughts! I am not a car shopper. So far I love Wendy's suggestion of the Hyundai Santa Fe, but I was leaning towards a Sonata. I loved the one I rented once. I also really like a Ford Mustang but I think that would be more hassle then it is worth. Currently I own a Chrysler Sebring convertible and LOVE it! But it is OLD! And not being good to me anymore!



Dallas looks so handsome! 

Get a car that car that your favorite carseat fits in best!


----------



## livndisney

You left without me


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## AQW

Here and vowing to keep up better!  

(No, really.)


----------



## kidneygirl

I don't post very often, but keep up with all of the posts.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.





Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.




Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.




Our main reason for going to US/IOA was the new Harry Potter section, the big girls are huge fans.  Carol was nice enough to chase HP fabric for me, and I found the HP embroidery online.  I knew it was going to be terribly hot, so I wanted this to be as light as possible, so this Vida is a stripped down model with no extra ruffles!  The HP ride was great, and has a nice child swap area showing the 1st movie.  Teenagers in the queue were commenting on how cool her HP dress was...many of them were wearing wizard robes, lol!












And finally, my biggest project.  The main skirt fabric was from a Cat in the Hat crib sheet.  I wanted as many of the characters as possible, and the best way to do that was to make a pieced circular skirt, fussy cutting the fabric to get as many of them as I could.  This is my ultimate Frankenpattern...its got a Simply Sweet halter top, circle preppy skirt over a twirl skirt for the fullness.  She loved it, and got many compliments.  The big girls wore Things 1 & 2, another design from our favorite digitizer.


----------



## Tweevil

I am here!  Going to Disney in T-minus 4 days! 

*Think I can crank out some customs for the girls before we go?*
(Nothing like planning ahead!  LOL )


----------



## lovesdumbo

Someone was looking for Peter Pan.  This one looks easy and cute:
http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2009/10/peter-pan-costume.html



jessica52877 said:


> Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted on facebook wondering what kind of car I should buy. I am open to hearing thoughts! I am not a car shopper. So far I love Wendy's suggestion of the Hyundai Santa Fe, but I was leaning towards a Sonata. I loved the one I rented once. I also really like a Ford Mustang but I think that would be more hassle then it is worth. Currently I own a Chrysler Sebring convertible and LOVE it! But it is OLD! And not being good to me anymore!


WOW-he looks so much older.

My SIL recently bought her 2nd Santa Fe and really likes it.  I really love my Toyota Venza-more than I actually thought I would.  My DH was driving a 1998 Toyota Sienna mini van that needed to be replaced.  I was drving a 2006 AWD Sienna-he's a stay at home so it made sense that I buy a new car that got better gas milage for commuting but also fit all 5 of us if need be.  I really like the mini van so I was afraid I wouldn't love anything else but I really like the Venza.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Phew, made it!- Can I count thread moving as exercise?


----------



## miprender

Jumping in on this new thread. My mom upgraded her sewing machine so she was nice enough to give me her Brother sewing machine (Innovis 900) which she actually bought only last year because of all the preloaded Disney characaters. So can't wait to start embroidering everything.

I actually made a dress for my daughter this week with some Ariel print fabric I found at Walmart. But my skills are very  lacking. But at least it is wearable in public.


----------



## masonite

My first official thread move with you ladies.

I think I survived!


----------



## ncmomof2

Made it!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hello my fellow DISers! Its been way too long since I have been home! I shall have many things to share in the near future. Now I need to catch up on everyones great creations!


----------



## Tweevil

Question for the Guru's!

Do you use lining in your Simply Sweet bodices?  I am making these two dresses and am debating not lining them because of the added bulk in Disney in August could be very hot!

Whatcha think?  Can I leave it out without messing up the bodice?

Thanks


----------



## mom2OandE

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our main reason for going to US/IOA was the new Harry Potter section, the big girls are huge fans.  Carol was nice enough to chase HP fabric for me, and I found the HP embroidery online.  I knew it was going to be terribly hot, so I wanted this to be as light as possible, so this Vida is a stripped down model with no extra ruffles!  The HP ride was great, and has a nice child swap area showing the 1st movie.  Teenagers in the queue were commenting on how cool her HP dress was...many of them were wearing wizard robes, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my biggest project.  The main skirt fabric was from a Cat in the Hat crib sheet.  I wanted as many of the characters as possible, and the best way to do that was to make a pieced circular skirt, fussy cutting the fabric to get as many of them as I could.  This is my ultimate Frankenpattern...its got a Simply Sweet halter top, circle preppy skirt over a twirl skirt for the fullness.  She loved it, and got many compliments.  The big girls wore Things 1 & 2, another design from our favorite digitizer.



Wow!  I love the Cat in the Hat dress!  Great job!  It's all looks terrific!


----------



## CruisinEars

My first move with you too and I actually have a project to post. I just finished a pair of easy fit pants from Carla C. They were my first pair and we did them in fleece for lounge pants. She loves them.  And yes, that is a Royal Caribbean Cruise shirt she is wearing.


----------



## Granna4679

I am finally here...Page 3 isn't too bad.  I have been in my little hole sewing all night and didn't realize everyone had moved!  




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our main reason for going to US/IOA was the new Harry Potter section, the big girls are huge fans.  Carol was nice enough to chase HP fabric for me, and I found the HP embroidery online.  I knew it was going to be terribly hot, so I wanted this to be as light as possible, so this Vida is a stripped down model with no extra ruffles!  The HP ride was great, and has a nice child swap area showing the 1st movie.  Teenagers in the queue were commenting on how cool her HP dress was...many of them were wearing wizard robes, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my biggest project.  The main skirt fabric was from a Cat in the Hat crib sheet.  I wanted as many of the characters as possible, and the best way to do that was to make a pieced circular skirt, fussy cutting the fabric to get as many of them as I could.  This is my ultimate Frankenpattern...its got a Simply Sweet halter top, circle preppy skirt over a twirl skirt for the fullness.  She loved it, and got many compliments.  The big girls wore Things 1 & 2, another design from our favorite digitizer.



Wow...I am not even a huge Harry Potter fan but I love that vida.  That turned out so cute.  And the cat in the hat is sooo cute.  I like how you combined the 2 skirt patterns.  The stripes really make it!!



CruisinEars said:


> My first move with you too and I actually have a project to post. I just finished a pair of easy fit pants from Carla C. They were my first pair and we did them in fleece for lounge pants. She loves them.  And yes, that is a Royal Caribbean Cruise shirt she is wearing.



Great job! She looks like she loves them!


----------



## GoofyG

I know she my DD6 is still young.  But because of her size I get people thinking she is even younger.  I still had the themes together, the girls are just different builds, and like different things.  They picked the fabric for them selfs this trip!


----------



## MouseTriper

Yeah I am here and we're not even on page 238 yet...hahahaha!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I am joining in on the fun.  

Love the Dr. Suess dress!!!


----------



## squirrel

I spent most of the day sewing the Ariel dress.  I don't know that it looks too much like Ariel's wedding dress, but I only had one metre of the fabric.  That material is slippery and it does fray.  I still have the zipper to put in.  Not sure if I should go to Fabricland and purchase the invisible zipper food adapter (universal, but doesn't list Brother-which is what my machine is) or if I just use a white or more bluish zipper with the regular zipper foot.  The invisible zipper I found at the second-hand store and it's the perfect color.

I almost feel like I'm getting near the end of the pile of dresses I had planned for the trip.  The Halloween party dresses are finished, I just need to hem the one for my niece-I need her to try it on so I can see how short/long to make it.

I have some animal print that I plan on making a dress with.  I do have more Mickey fabric that I was going to make a dress with for the younger niece.  So I guess that's two more for her and I have one more for myself.

I have some more material that I should make the older niece some dresses with, since she seems to have outgrown all the clothes from last year's trip.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Thanks for all of the love on the previous thread about the matching headbands I made for DD and I and for our freebie bags!!  I didn't get a chance to get back over before we moved.  

Also, Teresa, that video cracked me up when I saw it!!  I would love DD to dress as one of the sisters!!!  

So many other cute items were added on the last page.  Great work!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all
just popping in to say hi
2 weeks from today til disney. woohoo

guess what? i promised my dd mia that she could have the doll cradle my dad made for me when i was 3.  so i dragged it up from the basement, it was wrapped in about 10 plastic bags and i open it up and find my very first baby doll and a handmade blanket ( i think my grandma made it) with this cute mickey and minnie print , i think it might have been from an old sheet.  i wish i had some now.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
and my old dolls 





[/IMG]


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Only because I read it on facebook, I made page 3.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MinnieVanMom said:


> Only because I read it on facebook, I made page 3.



I am so addicted to facebook I just tried to "like" this!


----------



## VBAndrea

DisneyKings said:


> Here's the Aurora dress I made for DD's b-day coming up.  She wants an Aurora cake, so I'm planning on making a doll cake with the dress splotches of pink & blue with the fairies next to it... hopefully people will understand!


That turned out great and I can't wait to see pics of the cake.



jessica52877 said:


> Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted on facebook wondering what kind of car I should buy. I am open to hearing thoughts! I am not a car shopper. So far I love Wendy's suggestion of the Hyundai Santa Fe, but I was leaning towards a Sonata. I loved the one I rented once. I also really like a Ford Mustang but I think that would be more hassle then it is worth. Currently I own a Chrysler Sebring convertible and LOVE it! But it is OLD! And not being good to me anymore!


2nd grade!  My ds will be in 3rd this year -- they are growing too fast and he's too old to make customs for (I had a hard time last year getting him to wear a Donald shirt to Tusker House and when I tried getting him to wear a Mickey shirt to school so it would be worn more than once his reply was: "Mom, that would be embarrassing!").

We have a Honda Insight that we love.  Just buy something that's inexpensive to repair (in other words do not buy a Mercedes or BMW).



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our main reason for going to US/IOA was the new Harry Potter section, the big girls are huge fans.  Carol was nice enough to chase HP fabric for me, and I found the HP embroidery online.  I knew it was going to be terribly hot, so I wanted this to be as light as possible, so this Vida is a stripped down model with no extra ruffles!  The HP ride was great, and has a nice child swap area showing the 1st movie.  Teenagers in the queue were commenting on how cool her HP dress was...many of them were wearing wizard robes, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my biggest project.  The main skirt fabric was from a Cat in the Hat crib sheet.  I wanted as many of the characters as possible, and the best way to do that was to make a pieced circular skirt, fussy cutting the fabric to get as many of them as I could.  This is my ultimate Frankenpattern...its got a Simply Sweet halter top, circle preppy skirt over a twirl skirt for the fullness.  She loved it, and got many compliments.  The big girls wore Things 1 & 2, another design from our favorite digitizer.



Wow!  Some great creations.  I adore the tink and glad your dd got some attention it ~ she looks absolutely adorable wearing it.  I also really like the Harry Potter -- great fabrics!  But my favorite is your Cat In the Hat.  I love the fullness of the skirt and the striped accents on the strraps and underskirt.  It is fabulousa!!!





Tweevil said:


> Question for the Guru's!
> 
> Do you use lining in your Simply Sweet bodices?  I am making these two dresses and am debating not lining them because of the added bulk in Disney in August could be very hot!
> 
> Whatcha think?  Can I leave it out without messing up the bodice?
> 
> Thanks


Not a guru, but I skip the underlying and use a thin material for the lining such as muslin.  I would think you'd need the lining for a place to insert the straps between.  You may be able to try it with a shortened lining more like the Vida for the straps (if that makes no sense, I mean make a lining shorter than the pattern that is not attached to the skirt, but still gives you room to insert straps).



CruisinEars said:


> My first move with you too and I actually have a project to post. I just finished a pair of easy fit pants from Carla C. They were my first pair and we did them in fleece for lounge pants. She loves them.  And yes, that is a Royal Caribbean Cruise shirt she is wearing.




Those look great!  I bought fleece last year and have yet to make any Easy Fits with them, but I positively will this winter b/c that fabric takes up a lot of room in my cabinet!


----------



## RMAMom

WOW Page 3! I'm so glad to be here, now I have to go and catch up on what I've missed.


----------



## clairemolly

Sneaky, sneaky...I watch the thread all day and you move after I go to bed.

I'm here!


----------



## NiniMorris

Ah...I go to bed early and look what happens...you move!  I have been watching this thread like a hawk all weekend!


Nini


----------



## BBGirl

Ok I'm here too.


----------



## Stephres

I hate when we move in the night! Guess what? Megan asked me to make her an Epcot outfit when we go Labor Day weekend! I am so excited!


----------



## nejjie

I am in love with this dress but can't find the seller or creator.  I hope someone can help


----------



## babynala

DisneyKings said:


> Here's the Aurora dress I made for DD's b-day coming up.  She wants an Aurora cake, so I'm planning on making a doll cake with the dress splotches of pink & blue with the fairies next to it... hopefully people will understand!


Your daughter is so cute in that dress.  Great idea for the birthday cake



jessica52877 said:


> Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted on facebook wondering what kind of car I should buy. I am open to hearing thoughts! I am not a car shopper. So far I love Wendy's suggestion of the Hyundai Santa Fe, but I was leaning towards a Sonata. I loved the one I rented once. I also really like a Ford Mustang but I think that would be more hassle then it is worth. Currently I own a Chrysler Sebring convertible and LOVE it! But it is OLD! And not being good to me anymore!


How handsome.  Good luck with your car search.  My husband is in need of a new car but he has been too busy to car shop.  Let me know what you pick.  Do you think you will miss having a convertible.  I had a Sebring BK (before kids) and I still miss it but love my minivan for running around town with the kids and for vacations.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our main reason for going to US/IOA was the new Harry Potter section, the big girls are huge fans.  Carol was nice enough to chase HP fabric for me, and I found the HP embroidery online.  I knew it was going to be terribly hot, so I wanted this to be as light as possible, so this Vida is a stripped down model with no extra ruffles!  The HP ride was great, and has a nice child swap area showing the 1st movie.  Teenagers in the queue were commenting on how cool her HP dress was...many of them were wearing wizard robes, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my biggest project.  The main skirt fabric was from a Cat in the Hat crib sheet.  I wanted as many of the characters as possible, and the best way to do that was to make a pieced circular skirt, fussy cutting the fabric to get as many of them as I could.  This is my ultimate Frankenpattern...its got a Simply Sweet halter top, circle preppy skirt over a twirl skirt for the fullness.  She loved it, and got many compliments.  The big girls wore Things 1 & 2, another design from our favorite digitizer.


Love the tink petal skirt and the Harry Potter Vida.  The pirate shirt is really cute.  Great job with the Cat in the Hat dress!



CruisinEars said:


> My first move with you too and I actually have a project to post. I just finished a pair of easy fit pants from Carla C. They were my first pair and we did them in fleece for lounge pants. She loves them.  And yes, that is a Royal Caribbean Cruise shirt she is wearing.


Those look comfortable.  



squirrel said:


> I spent most of the day sewing the Ariel dress.  I don't know that it looks too much like Ariel's wedding dress, but I only had one metre of the fabric.  That material is slippery and it does fray.  I still have the zipper to put in.  Not sure if I should go to Fabricland and purchase the invisible zipper food adapter (universal, but doesn't list Brother-which is what my machine is) or if I just use a white or more bluish zipper with the regular zipper foot.  The invisible zipper I found at the second-hand store and it's the perfect color.
> 
> I almost feel like I'm getting near the end of the pile of dresses I had planned for the trip.  The Halloween party dresses are finished, I just need to hem the one for my niece-I need her to try it on so I can see how short/long to make it.
> 
> I have some animal print that I plan on making a dress with.  I do have more Mickey fabric that I was going to make a dress with for the younger niece.  So I guess that's two more for her and I have one more for myself.
> 
> I have some more material that I should make the older niece some dresses with, since she seems to have outgrown all the clothes from last year's trip.


Sounds like you have been busy.  Can't wait to see the Ariel dress.  

I thought about checking the site before I went to bed last night but I was too tired to move.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I got in before page 5?  Wow!  That never happens.  
I know I sorta dropped of the face of the earth after we got back from our trip, but I'm frantically trying to get the house reararnged for the new baby before he gets here.  And working full time doesn't leave much energy for sewing crib stuff or rearranging bedrooms when I get home.  I have been keeping up with the thread though & there has been a ton of great stuff posted.


----------



## Haganfam5

I'm here! Hello Everyone!!!!


----------



## kdzbear

I go to bed and wake up and you all are already on page 4! I love the Harry Potter and the Dr. Seuss dresses!


----------



## tricia

Made it.


----------



## clairemolly

nejjie said:


> I am in love with this dress but can't find the seller or creator.  I hope someone can help



Where did you find the picture?  That will help.  I think someone just posted this on the last thread as something she made for her daughter to wear.  If you can find the original post, you can PM her about it.


----------



## nejjie

clairemolly said:


> Where did you find the picture?  That will help.  I think someone just posted this on the last thread as something she made for her daughter to wear.  If you can find the original post, you can PM her about it.



I found it on an outside thread but the person who posted it - hasn't responded to who made it.  So I have no clue where that person got it from but she did post that she got it from someone on the disboards. So here I am =)


----------



## princesskayla

Of course, I checked the disboards all day yesterday waiting for it to move and yall went and moved it while I was asleep!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Here I am on page 4!


----------



## PrincessMom4

I got my fabric and my pattern...well what does the machine decide to do. break down right before we go. 

Does anyone have any boy designs to show off??


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

dancer_mom said:


> HELP PLEASE
> 
> I know I don't post much but I LOVE reading along and getting ideas.  I am having an issue I hope you ladies might be able to help with.
> 
> I need to make a Peter Pan costume for my little one and cannot find a pattern.  The old simplicity one only goes down to size 3 and my little guy is still about a sixe 1 or 1/2.
> 
> Last year I made him the pinocchio costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a baby overalls pattern, added the top half of a vest from YCMT and made the hat pattern from a Peter pan costume.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how I could put together a peter pan costume in the same way?  Do you think I could make up the tunic top?  OR do you think I could size down the simplicity pattern????  Any advice from you experts??  Thanks in advance!



I have made the Simplicity Pattern and I think it runs small.  I had to make a size 3 for my little guy when he was just 2 and he was a tall skinny 2 year old.
I think you could easily size it down, I don't think a bowling shirt would create the same look. (too many buttons on the front)






Here he is 4 years ago!


----------



## NiniMorris

The move has been done, the excitement is over, I guess I really do need to go down and get to sewing...I only have 2 quilts and 3 dresses to get finished this week!

Nini


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> just popping in to say hi
> 2 weeks from today til disney. woohoo
> 
> guess what? i promised my dd mia that she could have the doll cradle my dad made for me when i was 3.  so i dragged it up from the basement, it was wrapped in about 10 plastic bags and i open it up and find my very first baby doll and a handmade blanket ( i think my grandma made it) with this cute mickey and minnie print , i think it might have been from an old sheet.  i wish i had some now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and my old dolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


So cute!


----------



## tricia

DisneyKings said:


> Here's the Aurora dress I made for DD's b-day coming up.  She wants an Aurora cake, so I'm planning on making a doll cake with the dress splotches of pink & blue with the fairies next to it... hopefully people will understand!



Very cute.  Make sure to post a pic of the cake later too.



jessica52877 said:


> Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted on facebook wondering what kind of car I should buy. I am open to hearing thoughts! I am not a car shopper. So far I love Wendy's suggestion of the Hyundai Santa Fe, but I was leaning towards a Sonata. I loved the one I rented once. I also really like a Ford Mustang but I think that would be more hassle then it is worth. Currently I own a Chrysler Sebring convertible and LOVE it! But it is OLD! And not being good to me anymore!



Oh boy, where did the summer go?  So glad my guys have another month.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




Love everything.  The suess is awesome you are right to be so proud of it.



CruisinEars said:


> My first move with you too and I actually have a project to post. I just finished a pair of easy fit pants from Carla C. They were my first pair and we did them in fleece for lounge pants. She loves them.  And yes, that is a Royal Caribbean Cruise shirt she is wearing.



Too cute.  My guys love easy fit lounge pants.




Jaylin said:


> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)



Everything is great.  Glad you got over the 100 page fear and tried it out.



Jaylin said:


> And if you didn't notice, yes that's my embroidery 61count thread holder in my china hutch!  Moved the china to make room for thread!  My entire dining room table has been taken over....thank goodness we have a dining room that we NEVER use.
> 
> Here's my son's tees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



His stuff is great too.



ncmomof2 said:


> I



Looks great.  Good idea with the apron.


----------



## clairemolly

nejjie said:


> I found it on an outside thread but the person who posted it - hasn't responded to who made it.  So I have no clue where that person got it from but she did post that she got it from someone on the disboards. So here I am =)



Try the last thread (#21)...it was recently, so maybe in the last 20 pages or so.


----------



## Granna4679

kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> just popping in to say hi
> 2 weeks from today til disney. woohoo
> 
> guess what? i promised my dd mia that she could have the doll cradle my dad made for me when i was 3.  so i dragged it up from the basement, it was wrapped in about 10 plastic bags and i open it up and find my very first baby doll and a handmade blanket ( i think my grandma made it) with this cute mickey and minnie print , i think it might have been from an old sheet.  i wish i had some now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and my old dolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



My DD29 had that same doll (the pink one) when she was little.  I think we may still have it in a box somewhere.  How sweet that you came across that.
Check ....sometimes people sell old sheets like that.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am ALWAYS late to the party...but at least I am here!

I am getting ready for our trip to DC and Ohio...the one that yet again I gave up Vegas for.  I may get there someday...when the kids are grown...that's okay, I'm looking forward to DC.

I am doing some sewing, nothing too major.  Just some aprons for DH's Aunts in Ohio.  I will post some pics when I get them all done.

Great stuff posted lately...I lurk A LOT but the kids usually run me off the computer to either play themselves or to go somewhere.


----------



## Piper

Jessica,  I PM'd you.

Ladies & Gentleman, I am reading and admiring everything.  I am sidelined from sewing for a while because of the stroke I had June 7th.  It slightly affected my right side--including making vision in my right eye blurry.  I sewed some curtains for my nephew, but even straight lines were a major challenge, so until things resolve (may be a while because they discovered that I am in the beginning stage of catracts on both eyes) I am just going to read and admire!


----------



## Disneymom1218

nejjie said:


> I am in love with this dress but can't find the seller or creator.  I hope someone can help



I brought this over from the previous thread for you:



froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



there ya go.


----------



## aksunshine

Wow! I made it a bit late! LOL!


----------



## aksunshine

I think we are heading to St. Louis for a couple of days. Isabelle starts school next Wed. Poor thing has had her eye swollen for 2 and a half days. It seems to be going down finally. Doctor gave her a steriod, antibiotic, and said to keep taking Benedryl. Not really sure what is up with it. In case you want to see, this was yesterday morning at the doctor's. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=240114243175&ref=mf#!/photo.php?pid=436835&id=100000060367217


----------



## aksunshine

Wow Piper! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

At the end of the previous thread someone requested some boys outfits.  I haven't posted in a while, but I thought I would dig up some of Ethan's outfits from previous years and share some pictures of my little guy.

He just turned 6!






Bowling Shirt Oct. 2009






Cars Bowling shirt Oct. 2009





t-shirt embroidered with Zero from The Nightmare Before Christmas Oct. 2009




Peter Pan Flying past the moon Jan. 2009





A sleepy boy in January 2009





Pirate Mickey Head  March 2008





Captain Hook Costume Feb. 2008





At the Fort Wilderness Campfire Singalong in August 2007






Animal Kingdom overalls  August 2007





Boys Romper or Jon-Jon August 2006


----------



## nejjie

disneymom1218 said:


> i brought this over from the previous thread for you:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go.




thank you thank you thank you thank you!! =)


----------



## Disneymom1218

nejjie said:


> thank you thank you thank you thank you!! =)



you are more than welcome.


----------



## VBAndrea

Piper said:


> Jessica,  I PM'd you.
> 
> Ladies & Gentleman, I am reading and admiring everything.  I am sidelined from sewing for a while because of the stroke I had June 7th.  It slightly affected my right side--including making vision in my right eye blurry.  I sewed some curtains for my nephew, but even straight lines were a major challenge, so until things resolve (may be a while because they discovered that I am in the beginning stage of catracts on both eyes) I am just going to read and admire!


I was MIA in June so had no idea you had a stroke.  I'm very sorry to hear that.  I hope your recovery goes smoothly and that the cataracts don't affect you too badly.



aksunshine said:


> I think we are heading to St. Louis for a couple of days. Isabelle starts school next Wed. Poor thing has had her eye swollen for 2 and a half days. It seems to be going down finally. Doctor gave her a steriod, antibiotic, and said to keep taking Benedryl. Not really sure what is up with it. In case you want to see, this was yesterday morning at the doctor's. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=240114243175&ref=mf#!/photo.php?pid=436835&id=100000060367217


It looks like preseptal cellulitis to me.  Please tell me the doctor gave Isabelle an oral antibiotic (augmentin is the most common one used for treatment).

Also wanted to say I loved Gabriele's outfit and hat -- I lost my multiquote yesterday evening so didn't specifically comment on it then.


----------



## carrie6466

i have found my way back.  Some cute stuff, as usual  I haven't made anything at all since the stuff I made for my last trip in December.  I haven't even made it back to DIS since before my trip.  I am almost ready to say when my next trip is, but can't yet, because I have to keep a secret from the Facebook world that doesn't come to the DIS.  I can't talk about it there yet  LOL 

Piper:  I was out of the loop for a lot of June, as my grandfather died on June10th.  So sorry to hear about your stroke.  I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jas0202

Phew!  I made it over...not until page 6, but better late than never!

Here's my question...
I know that typically it's best to prewash all of the fabric before you make something out of it.  I am just wondering about the fabric for my girls' princess dresses that I am making.  

Would you prewash glittered costume satin?  I really don't want all of the glitter to wash off before I even get the dresses made...but hesitate to make something without prewashing, for fear of all of the chemicals in the fabric that would be next to DDs' sensitive skin when wearing, and making the colors bleed when they do get washed!  It says that it is washable, but you are supposed to turn inside out, which I obviously can not do when it is in one long yardage length.  Recommendations?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!



This is just a precious picture of the two of you 



Jaylin said:


> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!



WOWZA!!    I love them all!!  And the fact you keep your thread in your China hutch just cracks me UP!!  



froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



Very pretty!!   They are both fantastic, but the Snow White one is my fav.


----------



## clhemsath

HERE.  I stayed up late to watch some shows  and just got caught up here at work enough to check!  I am glad I made it before double digits.

AND I made the mistake of clicking on the lovely advertistment below and finding out that I can go to Disney with hotel, tickets and food for $700!!!  AAHHHHHHHH  Are you kidding me??  Like I needed THAT temptation.

Okay, have a good day


----------



## tmh0206

HOLY COW!!! I missed the bus and now I am 6 pages behind!


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.



I love the Tink! She looks adorable! Dead Mice tell no tails (or was it tales?) very clever!!!

I love the Dr.Seuss dress!!! We have a picture of us in front of that same garage door in our Thing shirts! 




I took this before I realized the camera was on manual focus, soo a bit blurry!



Tweevil said:


> I am here!  Going to Disney in T-minus 4 days!
> 
> *Think I can crank out some customs for the girls before we go?*
> (Nothing like planning ahead!  LOL )



Of course you can do it! You have plenty of time! 



Tweevil said:


> Question for the Guru's!
> 
> Do you use lining in your Simply Sweet bodices?  I am making these two dresses and am debating not lining them because of the added bulk in Disney in August could be very hot!
> 
> Whatcha think?  Can I leave it out without messing up the bodice?
> 
> Thanks



Like Andrea said, you could just do a facing instead of a complete lining. What I do it take the original pattern piece and then make it about 2" long, following the outline of the bodice (so it's not straight across, but follows the line of the top). Then, I usually serge the bottom edge or you could serge, zig zag or do a narrow hem. Let me know if this doesn't make sense, and I'll try to explain better!




CruisinEars said:


> My first move with you too and I actually have a project to post. I just finished a pair of easy fit pants from Carla C. They were my first pair and we did them in fleece for lounge pants. She loves them.  And yes, that is a Royal Caribbean Cruise shirt she is wearing.



Great job!!! They look very comfy. 



squirrel said:


> I spent most of the day sewing the Ariel dress.  I don't know that it looks too much like Ariel's wedding dress, but I only had one metre of the fabric.  That material is slippery and it does fray.  I still have the zipper to put in.  Not sure if I should go to Fabricland and purchase the invisible zipper food adapter (universal, but doesn't list Brother-which is what my machine is) or if I just use a white or more bluish zipper with the regular zipper foot.  The invisible zipper I found at the second-hand store and it's the perfect color.
> 
> I almost feel like I'm getting near the end of the pile of dresses I had planned for the trip.  The Halloween party dresses are finished, I just need to hem the one for my niece-I need her to try it on so I can see how short/long to make it.
> 
> I have some animal print that I plan on making a dress with.  I do have more Mickey fabric that I was going to make a dress with for the younger niece.  So I guess that's two more for her and I have one more for myself.
> 
> I have some more material that I should make the older niece some dresses with, since she seems to have outgrown all the clothes from last year's trip.



We need some pictures!!! I've been waiting to see how that Ariel dress came out! I think I told you that I've had similar material in my stash for this same dress for about two years now! Come on and inspire me! 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanks for all of the love on the previous thread about the matching headbands I made for DD and I and for our freebie bags!!  I didn't get a chance to get back over before we moved.
> 
> Also, Teresa, that video cracked me up when I saw it!!  I would love DD to dress as one of the sisters!!!
> 
> So many other cute items were added on the last page.  Great work!!!



Thanks!!! I just love that video! I'm so glad Heather thought to turn the video on before we walked in!! She is a smart girl, my sister! 



kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> just popping in to say hi
> 2 weeks from today til disney. woohoo
> 
> guess what? i promised my dd mia that she could have the doll cradle my dad made for me when i was 3.  so i dragged it up from the basement, it was wrapped in about 10 plastic bags and i open it up and find my very first baby doll and a handmade blanket ( i think my grandma made it) with this cute mickey and minnie print , i think it might have been from an old sheet.  i wish i had some now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and my old dolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Oh WOW!!! That is just so cool! Have fun playing!





mommyof2princesses said:


> I am so addicted to facebook I just tried to "like" this!



I've been known to do that myself!!! I'll go to a different site and hover over the thumbnail pictures and wonder why they aren't popping up larger, and I'll read something and immediatly try to hit the "like" button! Maybe we both need a Facebook addiction help group??  



NiniMorris said:


> Ah...I go to bed early and look what happens...you move!  I have been watching this thread like a hawk all weekend!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh man!! I'm so sorry! I should have PMed you! 



Stephres said:


> I hate when we move in the night! Guess what? Megan asked me to make her an Epcot outfit when we go Labor Day weekend! I am so excited!



YAY on Megan wanting an Epcot outfit! 




HeatherSue said:


> Here I am on page 4!



 Hello clever sister! 





Piper said:


> Jessica,  I PM'd you.
> 
> Ladies & Gentleman, I am reading and admiring everything.  I am sidelined from sewing for a while because of the stroke I had June 7th.  It slightly affected my right side--including making vision in my right eye blurry.  I sewed some curtains for my nephew, but even straight lines were a major challenge, so until things resolve (may be a while because they discovered that I am in the beginning stage of catracts on both eyes) I am just going to read and admire!



Piper, I hope you are doing ok now. I'm so sorry to hear about your stroke. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> At the end of the previous thread someone requested some boys outfits.  I haven't posted in a while, but I thought I would dig up some of Ethan's outfits from previous years and share some pictures of my little guy.
> 
> He just turned 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys Romper or Jon-Jon August 2006



NANCY!!! You went and made me cry!! Look how your boy has grown! 





jas0202 said:


> Phew!  I made it over...not until page 6, but better late than never!
> 
> Here's my question...
> I know that typically it's best to prewash all of the fabric before you make something out of it.  I am just wondering about the fabric for my girls' princess dresses that I am making.
> 
> Would you prewash glittered costume satin?  I really don't want all of the glitter to wash off before I even get the dresses made...but hesitate to make something without prewashing, for fear of all of the chemicals in the fabric that would be next to DDs' sensitive skin when wearing, and making the colors bleed when they do get washed!  It says that it is washable, but you are supposed to turn inside out, which I obviously can not do when it is in one long yardage length.  Recommendations?



I don't usually pre-wash the stuff with sparkles, it comes off too easily. I don't pre-wash the satin either, so my vote is to not wash it. However, if your daughter does have very sensitive skin and your worried about the chemicals, you could hand wash it and line dry it.


----------



## Jaylin

Sorry can't quote...

BILLWENDY....I got the Epcot minnie from bowsandclothes.  It was so cute and different I couldn't pass it up.  I've got mickey also.  I'm kinda procratinating on that one, it took a long time to do, and lots of thread changes!

So I started the cinderella simply sweet last night, got the bodice done, now I just have to decide what I'm doing with the rest of it.  I'm trying to be practical for the girls sake, this is for 1900PF and then we're heading over to the MK after dinner.  I don't want a long gown, so I'm thinking a top with shorts? 

I'm also second guessing our dress for BBB and the castle lunch.  Last time we went I bought her a ballerina tinkerbelle outfit.  It was basically a bodysuit with some tulle over it, with wings.  It was perfect because she was fine in the hot weather and riding the rides after the castle......

So this year I bought the ballerina cinderella and sleeping beauty and they just look really cheap to me, so now I'm thinking I should just make something.  

I found great sparkly blue & pink patterned fabric and I bought sparkly tulle.  I'm thinking short dresses (the simply sweets of course) with tulle overlays.  Do you think that would work?  Do you finished off the bottom of the tulle later?  I'm definatley saving this project till the very end.  

Either this or I'm casing (I think it was HeatherSue's) scallopini skirt with the halter top.......

Oh decisions, decision.....but the crazy part is we're going back in May, so I'll have to come up with all new ideas for then!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!


Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort




Aurora for Breakfast at the castle




Mini Aurora




Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.




Western wear for the Hoop De Doo




The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot




Cindy shirt for resort day


----------



## froggy33

Wow totally missed this move.  I wasn't even paying attention to the page number we were on!


----------



## teresajoy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day


]

I love the pictures inside your camper!! I don't know why, but they just make me smile! Well, other than the fact that there are very cute kids in adorable outfits in the pictures that is!

The Aurora dresses are just adorable!!! I love the baby Aurora!  Everything looks great!!!

I'm trying to figure out what to make my girls for Hoop De Doo, so I love seeing your pictures!


----------



## teresajoy

I'll excuse it this time...


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Piper sorry to hear about the stroke and wishing you a speedy recovery! 

I am hoping to do more than drool over all the yummy creations now that school is going to be starting in a few weeks. Can't wait!!! Dh is still home with us right now but goes back to work on Monday after taking a month off to recover from his ankle surgery...it is still pretty swollen and he is not allowed to put weight on it yet. So today we sorted through all the back to school supplies. Still need to get paper towels and hand sanitizer. DH finally agreed after looking at oldest DS's backpack from last year that we needed something stronger so I ordered 3 new LL Bean backpacks. Should be here soon and hopefully they will stand up to the beating the binders gave last year's backpacks. 




Ramona


----------



## Disneymom1218

teresajoy said:


> I'll excuse it this time...



Teresa this made me laugh so hard. My DD6 turned and looked at me like I was crazy. Thanks for the laugh.

ETA: do ya realize ya typoed your own name


----------



## tmh0206

teresajoy said:


> I'll excuse it this time...



OH thank you for making it EXCUSED! I dont want to have to visit the principals office this early in the school year! (we start back next wednesday!)


----------



## carrie6466

teresajoy said:


> I'll excuse it this time...


omg this is hysterical !!


----------



## teresajoy

Disneymom1218 said:


> Teresa this made me laugh so hard. My DD6 turned and looked at me like I was crazy. Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> ETA: do ya realize ya typoed your own name



I'm glad I could make you laugh!!

Yes, I realized it right after I posted it! I've tried reuploading, but it's still showing up as the misspelling for me too. (I'm ALWAYS doing that with the s and the a, they are too close together on the keyboard! This time the j just jumped in there too!) 



tmh0206 said:


> OH thank you for making it EXCUSED! I dont want to have to visit the principals office this early in the school year! (we start back next wednesday!)


You are very welcome!! Just don't let it happen again!



carrie6466 said:


> omg this is hysterical !!



Glad you like it! It was something I could do to avoid finishing cleaning the living room!


----------



## MMitchell29

Hey you guys moved!! I like what you've done with the new place  Well I guess i'll hang out with you guys over here


----------



## saraheeyore

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day



those outfits are gorgeous which pattern did u use for minnie dress as thats exactly the one i would like to make my daughter

thanks


----------



## saraheeyore

you always move when i am asleep
3am my time is not a good time to move 

My counter is now down the 9 months exactly so gonna dance


----------



## Granna4679

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day



OMG....what great pictures (and outfits) but those kiddos are just adorable.  I love the baby Aurora.  What great memories!!



teresajoy said:


> I'll excuse it this time...



tee hee....you are too funny!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

saraheeyore said:


> those outfits are gorgeous which pattern did u use for minnie dress as thats exactly the one i would like to make my daughter
> 
> thanks



I used the simply sweet pattern from ycmt.com the bigger one is actually a shorts set


----------



## squirrel

Here is a picture of the Ariel Dress with a piece of paper inside so you can see the neck line better.  Any ideas to make it more Ariel looking?  I do have some white flower ribbon that I could possibly sew along the bottom of the bodice.  I did pick up some green colored ribbon that matches the dress to make some hair bows.


----------



## jessica52877

Nancy, Ethan has grown up so much just  with this thread. I enjoyed seeing him through the years and all of his adorable outfits! Overalls were always my favorite!

Loved all the new pictures. Thanks for the advice on cars. No need to worry about buying an expensive car to fix here, too expensive to begin with! LOL! I am cheap! And yes, I will miss my convertible so much! I just love it! I have not written off getting another but I really doubt I do. If DH had a car I liked better then I would get something super fun again, but I don't love his car (or like it at all to be honest!). Of course, I guess I could get something super fun, his idea and my idea are a bit different though. He wants to go all out where I like stripped down cars (and NO leather seats)! It makes it really hard to buy a car when I refuse to have leather seats! I gave up on refusing power windows. UGH! I have never had so many issues with power windows! Every car I have ever owned and pretty much every window at some point.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, I have not liked the simply sweet before, construction wise it doesn't make a difference. I almost always line it, I just like it being a bit thicker. The twirl top (is that the name of it) and not lined and it was just more flimsy to me. Probably because at that point I had only made the ss lined.


----------



## Piper

Thanks for the well wishes.  I had the stroke whild I was at the doctor's office for a "well-visit" and that has made all the difference.  I had no artery blockage, no heart problems--it was all stress related.  God was definitely looking out for me.  If I hadn't had the stroke, we probably wouldn't have found out about the cataracts.  Now I can get them removed before they cause too many problems--not yet though--they're not "ready."  It was on my right side so I have some residual weakness, a slight hearing loss and blurry vision on that side--but I am so very lucky.  It could have been much worse.


----------



## dancer_mom

> Dreamer & Wisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made the Simplicity Pattern and I think it runs small.  I had to make a size 3 for my little guy when he was just 2 and he was a tall skinny 2 year old.
> I think you could easily size it down, I don't think a bowling shirt would create the same look. (too many buttons on the front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info on the simplicity pattern - I had considered sizing down but was worried it would be extremly difficult.  So what is the best way... increase seam allowances all over?  And is there a good way to know how much to increase them too if I am going from say a size 3 to a size 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv2DressEmUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are all soooo cute.  Our family wants to do the campground too someday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

dancer_mom said:


> Thanks so much for the info on the simplicity pattern - I had considered sizing down but was worried it would be extremly difficult.  So what is the best way... increase seam allowances all over?  And is there a good way to know how much to increase them too if I am going from say a size 3 to a size 1?
> 
> 
> 
> These are all soooo cute.  Our family wants to do the campground too someday!
> 
> 
> 
> Open Mouth Insert Foot
> 
> I used Butterick B4632
> 
> Here are Carla's instructions for downsizing one of her patterns.  I suppose you could use her easy fit pants to make the little pants.
> 
> You could buy the pattern scan it and then print it out at 95%
> 
> 
> I am probably just confusing you, I apologize.
> 
> Looking through Teresa's Bookmarks I found this!  This is adorable
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2009/10/peter-pan-costume.html
Click to expand...


----------



## disneymomof1

Piper said:


> Jessica,  I PM'd you.
> 
> Ladies & Gentleman, I am reading and admiring everything.  I am sidelined from sewing for a while because of the stroke I had June 7th.  It slightly affected my right side--including making vision in my right eye blurry.  I sewed some curtains for my nephew, but even straight lines were a major challenge, so until things resolve (may be a while because they discovered that I am in the beginning stage of catracts on both eyes) I am just going to read and admire!



I was just thinking that I hadn't seen you around on the boards for a while.   I hope you are doing better, take care of yourself.


----------



## littlepeppers

Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.






I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.  

I love Heather's designs!!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Oh no...I missed the bus too...
Faithful lurker and sometimes poster.
And I just wanna see my ticker.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Oops.. just remembered, I don't have a ticker anymore.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

How are the kids doing since going back to school? Kids around here dont go back till the end of august/beginning of september!!

I'f you could take a minute to vote for Zoey - she'd appreciate it!!
http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/

We are going to the beach next week! Im so bummed I dont have anything special for the kids though. My serger is supposed to be done tomorrow or thursday, but thats not enough time for me to make anything for the 3 of them. Im so bummed, I could have made a rainforest cafe custom!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

okay, well this is just embarassing to be on page 8...scurries to back of class with head low and sits in desk behind tall kid.....

I am working an ariel in an audry skirt....I really like this pattern!

I have a question- what exactly is a "circle skirt" how is it cut differently from a regular skirt?


----------



## h518may

We it's official that we are going in Nov., I just bought plane tickets.  Now just to finish the outfits. But lately I have been working on projects for friends.

This is a simply sweet halter with easy fit shorts.


----------



## sahm1000

Made it!  Didn't realize we had moved!  At least I made it before page 10!


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> Here is a picture of the Ariel Dress with a piece of paper inside so you can see the neck line better.  Any ideas to make it more Ariel looking?  I do have some white flower ribbon that I could possibly sew along the bottom of the bodice.  I did pick up some green colored ribbon that matches the dress to make some hair bows.



It's REALLY pretty! To make it look more Arielish,  you could put on the peplum belt thing like Ariel in the parks has.  I'm thinking it looks a lot like Aurora's.    (I'm re-reading that sentence, and it doesn't even make a lot of sense to me, so hopefully you get what I'm saying!) Or, maybe something seaish. (boy, I'm a lot of help tonight!) I really love it like it is though. 







Piper said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.  I had the stroke whild I was at the doctor's office for a "well-visit" and that has made all the difference.  I had no artery blockage, no heart problems--it was all stress related.  God was definitely looking out for me.  If I hadn't had the stroke, we probably wouldn't have found out about the cataracts.  Now I can get them removed before they cause too many problems--not yet though--they're not "ready."  It was on my right side so I have some residual weakness, a slight hearing loss and blurry vision on that side--but I am so very lucky.  It could have been much worse.



Piper, you have the most positive attitude of anyone I've ever known!  



littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.
> 
> I love Heather's designs!!!



WOW!! SOOOO pretty!!! I love it!!! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Oh no...I missed the bus too...
> Faithful lurker and sometimes poster.
> And I just wanna see my ticker.






Cibahwewah said:


> Oops.. just remembered, I don't have a ticker anymore.



Well, get a new one! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> How are the kids doing since going back to school? Kids around here dont go back till the end of august/beginning of september!!
> 
> I'f you could take a minute to vote for Zoey - she'd appreciate it!!
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> We are going to the beach next week! Im so bummed I dont have anything special for the kids though. My serger is supposed to be done tomorrow or thursday, but thats not enough time for me to make anything for the 3 of them. Im so bummed, I could have made a rainforest cafe custom!!!!



Voted! 

I wouldn't mind a few daily votes for myself, if anyone would like to:
http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=374412



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay, well this is just embarassing to be on page 8...scurries to back of class with head low and sits in desk behind tall kid.....
> 
> I am working an ariel in an audry skirt....I really like this pattern!
> 
> I have a question- what exactly is a "circle skirt" how is it cut differently from a regular skirt?



A circle skirt is just like it sounds. You make a circle, then you cut a whole in the middle for your feet to go through. It's nice and full without adding bulk at the waistline. And, best of all, NO GATHERING!!! 

There are a bunch of tutorials in the bookmarks. 



sahm1000 said:


> Made it!  Didn't realize we had moved!  At least I made it before page 10!



Well, you are here, that's what's important!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

well I am here too on page 8........joining the back of the class........hopefully will be finishing a dress to put on etsy later today and hopefully then I can start on Juliet's HP outfit and her SW outfit and the other umteen outfits in my head................


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

just a quick question  - if you CASE something, r u using it for personal use or are you using it to make for others & sell? I am not talking patterns themselves but ideas of making a dress kinda "your own" including color patterns.


----------



## ellenbenny

Wow, go out of town for a day and look what happens!  The bus leaves without you!

Back now and catching up!!


----------



## clairemolly

Hi ladies...everything posted in the last couple days has been sooo cute!  I probably won't be on much today...it's my last day of work before our little guy is delivered via c-section tomorrow.  I'll try and get back on this weekend with a picture or 20.


----------



## saraheeyore

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I used the simply sweet pattern from ycmt.com the bigger one is actually a shorts set



thank you


----------



## saraheeyore

Cibahwewah said:


> Oops.. just remembered, I don't have a ticker anymore.



lol
that made me giggle i was looking at it thinking well i can't see one


----------



## saraheeyore

clairemolly said:


> Hi ladies...everything posted in the last couple days has been sooo cute!  I probably won't be on much today...it's my last day of work before our little guy is delivered via c-section tomorrow.  I'll try and get back on this weekend with a picture or 20.



good luck. hope all goes well


----------



## RMAMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> just a quick question  - if you CASE something, r u using it for personal use or are you using it to make for others & sell? I am not talking patterns themselves but ideas of making a dress kinda "your own" including color patterns.



I always case for myself because I don't have any imagination!



clairemolly said:


> Hi ladies...everything posted in the last couple days has been sooo cute!  I probably won't be on much today...it's my last day of work before our little guy is delivered via c-section tomorrow.  I'll try and get back on this weekend with a picture or 20.


I'll be thinking about you all day. God bless.

OK, I voted for Zoey and Teresa, thanks for posting the links it makes it so easy!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> I'll excuse it this time...



 Oh my, we're getting fancy around here!



Piper said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.  I had the stroke whild I was at the doctor's office for a "well-visit" and that has made all the difference.  I had no artery blockage, no heart problems--it was all stress related.  God was definitely looking out for me.  If I hadn't had the stroke, we probably wouldn't have found out about the cataracts.  Now I can get them removed before they cause too many problems--not yet though--they're not "ready."  It was on my right side so I have some residual weakness, a slight hearing loss and blurry vision on that side--but I am so very lucky.  It could have been much worse.



I didn't know either Piper. Glad you are doing better and I hope you get that cataract surgery soon. My dad had it a couple of years ago, he was originally diagnosed with macular degeneration but a simple surgery was all he needed. 



littlepeppers said:


>



That is so pretty! I love the embroidery with it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> just a quick question  - if you CASE something, r u using it for personal use or are you using it to make for others & sell? I am not talking patterns themselves but ideas of making a dress kinda "your own" including color patterns.



Because I don't sell, everything I make is for personal use. I think if you were going to CASE someone who sells to sell I would ask first, so you wouldn't take away their business. If you were changing it significantly I wouldn't worry about it (but I know some sellers are more touchy than others).


----------



## miprender

littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.
> 
> I love Heather's designs!!!



I can help but notice the little Mickey Head. Did you do that on your sewing machine? Where can you find a download for that?

PS The dress is beautiful.


----------



## tricia

Piper said:


> Jessica,  I PM'd you.
> 
> Ladies & Gentleman, I am reading and admiring everything.  I am sidelined from sewing for a while because of the stroke I had June 7th.  It slightly affected my right side--including making vision in my right eye blurry.  I sewed some curtains for my nephew, but even straight lines were a major challenge, so until things resolve (may be a while because they discovered that I am in the beginning stage of catracts on both eyes) I am just going to read and admire!



Oh my, hope you make a full recovery soon Piper.  I guess the Dr/s office, or hospital is the place to be if having a stroke.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> Mini Aurora



Everything is gorgeous.  I love the mini aurora.




littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.
> 
> I love Heather's designs!!!



Very pretty, great use of the embroidery on the hem.




h518may said:


> We it's official that we are going in Nov., I just bought plane tickets.  Now just to finish the outfits. But lately I have been working on projects for friends.
> 
> This is a simply sweet halter with easy fit shorts.



Cute.  Gotta love using panels and large prints for the bodice.


----------



## ollyg

Hello everbody--I am somewhat of a lurker here, and I need you help.  Olivia fractured her foot over the weekend and has to wear a boot cast.  She of course is devesated as it is "not pretty"  Do any of you talented ladies have any ideas how I can dress it up?  I was thinking of doing sorty of a tube with elastic on each end so that I may slip it over the boot?  I attached a pic below of the boot.

Thanks
Karen






[/IMG]


----------



## littlepeppers

ollyg said:


> Do any of you talented ladies have any ideas how I can dress it up?  I was thinking of doing sorty of a tube with elastic on each end so that I may slip it over the boot?  I attached a pic below of the boot.
> 
> Make the tube & run some velcro or snaps at certain points.  You could make layers of ruffles, ribbon...... & velcro them on.  She could change the ruffles to match her top.
> 
> A girl has got to coordinate.  Matching hair accessories would be a must.


----------



## NiniMorris

ollyg said:


> Hello everbody--I am somewhat of a lurker here, and I need you help.  Olivia fractured her foot over the weekend and has to wear a boot cast.  She of course is devesated as it is "not pretty"  Do any of you talented ladies have any ideas how I can dress it up?  I was thinking of doing sorty of a tube with elastic on each end so that I may slip it over the boot?  I attached a pic below of the boot.
> 
> Thanks
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh I wish we had taken some pictures of what we did with my grand daughter's cast...very similar...lots of velcro and ribbon.  I basically made a tube...closed it with Velcro( due to the uneven sides...bigger at top and smaller at bottom...and the heel area...) and added some bows and such.  I think I made about 3...she wore them to church to cover that humongous cast for the 8 weeks.  The smaller cast afterwards we just used pretty socks.  She has a brace/boot similar to that now that she is SUPPOSED to wear all the time, but doesn't...but it is made of pretty butterfly material...so she likes it.

Good Luck...


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day



CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!  I can't wait to sew for a little girl when we go to Disney again!! 



squirrel said:


> Here is a picture of the Ariel Dress with a piece of paper inside so you can see the neck line better.  Any ideas to make it more Ariel looking?  I do have some white flower ribbon that I could possibly sew along the bottom of the bodice.  I did pick up some green colored ribbon that matches the dress to make some hair bows.



VERY PRETTY, now all you need is a seashell hair clip/bow 



littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.
> 
> I love Heather's designs!!!



LOVE the Cindy dress!!


----------



## squirrel

teresajoy said:


> It's REALLY pretty! To make it look more Arielish,  you could put on the peplum belt thing like Ariel in the parks has.  I'm thinking it looks a lot like Aurora's.    (I'm re-reading that sentence, and it doesn't even make a lot of sense to me, so hopefully you get what I'm saying!) Or, maybe something seaish. (boy, I'm a lot of help tonight!) I really love it like it is though.



I could go to the fabric store and see if they have anything that will be close in color to make the peplum belt.  I wonder if it will slip too much, the fabric is rather slippery.  I did want to add the peplum but I didn't have enough fabric.


Dis-Mommy,

I like that idea about a seashell for the hair ribbon.  I will have to see if I can find some that will work.  I have some real seashells that are almost white in color, I will have to see what I can come up with.  I haven't really done hair bows before, just scrunchies and head bands.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

someone help me quick- what is the seam allowance for Lisa's Audry skirt- I always have the hardest time finding it....I keep seeing "trim seams to 1/4"" so that tells me the seams are wider than what I usually sew- when I find it I am going to write it on the front page!
looking for seam allowance to sew my wrap front peices and then the one for the side, when you make the "sandwich"
??


----------



## CastleLight

Has anyone used the ycmt.com boy's romper pattern by Baby Kay for Disney outfits that would be willing to share some photos?  Is the pattern easy to use?  I'm a bit hesitant to buy it because it doesn't open between the legs for diaper changes.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CastleLight said:


> Has anyone used the ycmt.com boy's romper pattern by Baby Kay for Disney outfits that would be willing to share some photos?  Is the pattern easy to use?  I'm a bit hesitant to buy it because it doesn't open between the legs for diaper changes.



I have not tried that one, but I did a romper for my little girl that had ties at the sides, and shoulder straps that undo easily- but no opening for diaper changes. I used this fabulous fabric and it looked great for photos- thats about it- its a hassle to take on and off for diapers. If I did it again I would modify it. basically I had to take the whole thing off to change a diaper.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> someone help me quick- what is the seam allowance for Lisa's Audry skirt- I always have the hardest time finding it....I keep seeing "trim seams to 1/4"" so that tells me the seams are wider than what I usually sew- when I find it I am going to write it on the front page!
> looking for seam allowance to sew my wrap front peices and then the one for the side, when you make the "sandwich"
> ??



Top of page 11, "all seam allowances are 1/2" unless otherwise indicated"


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> Top of page 11, "all seam allowances are 1/2" unless otherwise indicated"



Thanks, you and Lisa (facebook) responded at the same time- I am writing it down, my page 11 is a cutting layout for the flat front.


----------



## jas0202

My brain is frazzled and I know I'm asking a million questions lately!   

So, I found a bunch of muslin in my fabric stash and decided to try to make a "mock up" of the Precious Dress bodice for sizing.  Just verify with me...if I just use the front piece and the two back pieces, sew them together at the shoulders and the sides, then try them on the girls, that should be a decent gauge of sizing for them, right?  

The trip is not until November, and I want to make sure there is room to grow, but not huge gaping arm holes and such.  Does the Precious Dress run really small?  I know that it's fitted by nature, but my 2 year old who is tiny for her age and not even in a 2T yet needed the size 4 Precious Dress bodice that I mocked up.  The 3 would have been VERY fitted on her, especially around the neck.  My 5 year old needed the size 7 pattern, and she's in a 5/6 clothes.

Thanks so much for all of your help and inspiration.  It's our first trip, and it's a surprise, and I NEVER would have done ANY customs if it wasn't for all of you guys!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

clairemolly said:


> Hi ladies...everything posted in the last couple days has been sooo cute!  I probably won't be on much today...it's my last day of work before our little guy is delivered via c-section tomorrow.  I'll try and get back on this weekend with a picture or 20.


Good Luck tomorrow! pixie dust for a speedy healthy delivery! ( & recovery for you too!)



ollyg said:


> Hello everbody--I am somewhat of a lurker here, and I need you help.  Olivia fractured her foot over the weekend and has to wear a boot cast.  She of course is devesated as it is "not pretty"  Do any of you talented ladies have any ideas how I can dress it up?  I was thinking of doing sorty of a tube with elastic on each end so that I may slip it over the boot?  I attached a pic below of the boot.
> 
> Thanks
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I was thinking the same as the others mostly - -I just was thinking making basically a skirt that went over the boot. Like  a long ruffle with casing and elastic at the top because you don't want fabric near the bottom where she will be walking on it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

jas0202 said:


> My brain is frazzled and I know I'm asking a million questions lately!
> 
> So, I found a bunch of muslin in my fabric stash and decided to try to make a "mock up" of the Precious Dress bodice for sizing.  Just verify with me...if I just use the front piece and the two back pieces, sew them together at the shoulders and the sides, then try them on the girls, that should be a decent gauge of sizing for them, right?
> 
> The trip is not until November, and I want to make sure there is room to grow, but not huge gaping arm holes and such.  Does the Precious Dress run really small?  I know that it's fitted by nature, but my 2 year old who is tiny for her age and not even in a 2T yet needed the size 4 Precious Dress bodice that I mocked up.  The 3 would have been VERY fitted on her, especially around the neck.  My 5 year old needed the size 7 pattern, and she's in a 5/6 clothes.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help and inspiration.  It's our first trip, and it's a surprise, and I NEVER would have done ANY customs if it wasn't for all of you guys!



It's been a long time since I have made that pattern, but when I did I thought it was pretty true to size. Im curious, are you printing the pattern pieces with NO margins???


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> My brain is frazzled and I know I'm asking a million questions lately!
> 
> So, I found a bunch of muslin in my fabric stash and decided to try to make a "mock up" of the Precious Dress bodice for sizing.  Just verify with me...if I just use the front piece and the two back pieces, sew them together at the shoulders and the sides, then try them on the girls, that should be a decent gauge of sizing for them, right?
> 
> The trip is not until November, and I want to make sure there is room to grow, but not huge gaping arm holes and such.  Does the Precious Dress run really small?  I know that it's fitted by nature, but my 2 year old who is tiny for her age and not even in a 2T yet needed the size 4 Precious Dress bodice that I mocked up.  The 3 would have been VERY fitted on her, especially around the neck.  My 5 year old needed the size 7 pattern, and she's in a 5/6 clothes.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help and inspiration.  It's our first trip, and it's a surprise, and I NEVER would have done ANY customs if it wasn't for all of you guys!



My own experience was that they ran a bit small.  specially after I put the sleeves and collar on!  My size 2 was made at a size 3...and is now a bit snug... everyone else told me they ran true to size, but not in my experience!


But the Simply Sweet was perfect!  


Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NiniMorris said:


> My own experience was that they ran a bit small.  specially after I put the sleeves and collar on!  My size 2 was made at a size 3...and is now a bit snug... everyone else told me they ran true to size, but not in my experience!
> 
> 
> But the Simply Sweet was perfect!
> 
> 
> Nini



Huh, now see, I thought the SS bodice ran a little on the roomy size.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
or ME

I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.

I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.

So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??


----------



## Disneymom1218

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??


I would go with ME. Just pack what you are going to need right away in carry on luggage. we are using ME in October but we are not checking any backs. we are using carry on only.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody!

I read this thread all the time but seldom post. I'm looking at buying a new embroidery/sewing machine. Right now I have a basic Brother machine that just sews. It doesn't handle heavy fabrics or fleece very well so I really want one with a little more "oomph". I'll only be sewing for very small children for the next few years, so I don't think I'll need a very big hoop for quite a while. By the time the great nieces and nephews get bigger, I'll know if I really want to continue sewing for them and will be ready for a fancier machine with a bigger embroidery area.

Does anyone have the Brother Project Runway LB6800PRW Computerized Embroidery and Sewing Machine? If so, how do you like it? Will it sew a few layers of denim or twill? Should I order a ruffler foot? Is a ruffler foot the same as a gathering foot? Do I really need a foot to do ruffles or are other methods just as simple and quick?

I love Heather Sue's designs. I'm wondering if those can be done on a computerized machine or "by hand" or both. I guess I don't really understand how they work.

Any help and advice would be much appreciated!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## jas0202

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> It's been a long time since I have made that pattern, but when I did I thought it was pretty true to size. Im curious, are you printing the pattern pieces with NO margins???



I printed it just the way that my printer defaulted to, but I did compare the 1x1 inch square on the pattern page and it was the correct size, so I assume that the other pages are the same (correct) size?


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> My own experience was that they ran a bit small.  specially after I put the sleeves and collar on!  My size 2 was made at a size 3...and is now a bit snug... everyone else told me they ran true to size, but not in my experience!
> 
> 
> But the Simply Sweet was perfect!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the info on the simply sweet as well...I have one of those brewing in the back of my mind as well.  What's been your experience with the Portrait Peasant?  I'm going to do the elongated bodice with a ruffle with a set of easy fit capris in the stepsister "theme" somehow...


----------



## Rosiekins

I am hoping yall can help me a little. I have my name down for a floor model Baby Lock BLR for something around $850 plus I have to buy some kind of card reader for it, but it is marked down from 2500 or 2900 I think. I am hoping to have to cash for it soon (before someone else buys it) but I want to know about it first. Anyone have any reviews good or bad? TIA


----------



## RMAMom

h518may said:


> We it's official that we are going in Nov., I just bought plane tickets.  Now just to finish the outfits. But lately I have been working on projects for friends.
> 
> This is a simply sweet halter with easy fit shorts.



This is so pretty




CastleLight said:


> Has anyone used the ycmt.com boy's romper pattern by Baby Kay for Disney outfits that would be willing to share some photos?  Is the pattern easy to use?  I'm a bit hesitant to buy it because it doesn't open between the legs for diaper changes.



I just bought this last weekend and had the same reservations that your having. It comes with a free ebook tutorial on adding snap tapes. Another concern I have is that the pattern jumps from 3-6 months to 12 months. I really wish it had a 6-9 month size because that is what I'll probably need.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??



I love, love, love ME!!! We take our PJ's bathing suits and an outfit for the next day in our carry on.(Just in case.) We usually land at 3:00 and arrive at our resort at 4:00 or 4:30, check in, drop our bags in the room and wander the resort for a little bit. Then we go off to have dinner and our bags our in our room when we return. I love that we don't have to worry about it, the whole thing is really stress free for me. I think you have a better chance of the airlines losing your bags than Disney! I say go for it and sit back and enjoy the ride and the service!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??




I'm a Disney specializing travel agent. I use Magical Express myself and I recommend it to my clients. You may have a couple of stops at other resorts before you get to yours, but it really isn't a big deal to me and I've never had a client complain. It's free and you don't have to navigate heavy traffic in an unfamiliar area. That makes the little bit of extra time well worth it to a lot of people. Personally, I think the time works out to be about the same because if you rent a car, you have to go and pick it up which obviously takes time too. A limo or town car service would be faster, but it is a little spendy. I suppose it comes down to your own preference, but I'd rather have that money to spend in the parks when free transportation is available.

HTH!

Lori


----------



## tracipierce

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??



We used the ME on our last trip and loved it! So much so that we are renting a car from Disney car care centre instead of the airport so we can use ME.  Yeah that might sound a little crazy, but I'm the only adult and after a 10 hour flight and not being used to driving on a different side of the road and car, I feel much safer on ME for the journey to the resort. 
I also loved not having to worry about luggage, we checked in, went out for a couple of hours and when we got back to our room, it was all ready waiting for us, so much nicer than having to lug it around.
Just in case you are worried about the luggage though, you can take it with you to the bus, you don't have to let ME pick it up for you, its definitely better than paying for transport


----------



## tmh0206

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I read this thread all the time but seldom post. I'm looking at buying a new embroidery/sewing machine. Right now I have a basic Brother machine that just sews. It doesn't handle heavy fabrics or fleece very well so I really want one with a little more "oomph". I'll only be sewing for very small children for the next few years, so I don't think I'll need a very big hoop for quite a while. By the time the great nieces and nephews get bigger, I'll know if I really want to continue sewing for them and will be ready for a fancier machine with a bigger embroidery area.
> 
> Does anyone have the Brother Project Runway LB6800PRW Computerized Embroidery and Sewing Machine? If so, how do you like it? Will it sew a few layers of denim or twill? Should I order a ruffler foot? Is a ruffler foot the same as a gathering foot? Do I really need a foot to do ruffles or are other methods just as simple and quick?
> 
> I love Heather Sue's designs. I'm wondering if those can be done on a computerized machine or "by hand" or both. I guess I don't really understand how they work.
> 
> Any help and advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I have that machine and LOVE it!  it is great.  I also have a gathering foot and a ruffler foot...I lovey love love my ruffler foot, but dont really use my gathering foot that much.  I also love Heathersue's designs they stitch beautifully, not sure if they can be done by hand or not, but they are awesome!  cant wait to see your creations!


----------



## dance2874

I missed th ebus too, glad I found you all! Such cute stuff posted lately...but I lost a bunch of my quotes.



CastleLight said:


> Has anyone used the ycmt.com boy's romper pattern by Baby Kay for Disney outfits that would be willing to share some photos?  Is the pattern easy to use?  I'm a bit hesitant to buy it because it doesn't open between the legs for diaper changes.



I got this pattern all cut out and ready to sew tonight actually! There are instructions included with the pattern on how to use snap tape on the legs so it can be opened easily for diaper changes. I bought some snap tape so I will see how it goes. I am hoping it isnt too hard but I am such a beginner I am not sure. The instructions are super clear with photos so I am thinking it will be ok.


----------



## woodkins

ollyg said:


> Hello everbody--I am somewhat of a lurker here, and I need you help.  Olivia fractured her foot over the weekend and has to wear a boot cast.  She of course is devesated as it is "not pretty"  Do any of you talented ladies have any ideas how I can dress it up?  I was thinking of doing sorty of a tube with elastic on each end so that I may slip it over the boot?  I attached a pic below of the boot.
> 
> Thanks
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Check out this website...It should be easy to case, or easier to buy one LOL
http://www.castcoverz.com/


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Huh, now see, I thought the SS bodice ran a little on the roomy size.



I find the SS bodice on the roomy side as well. Gianna is an 8 in store tops and I made her a 7 bodice and it still had room.


----------



## NiniMorris

woodkins said:


> I find the SS bodice on the roomy side as well. Gianna is an 8 in store tops and I made her a 7 bodice and it still had room.



Well...I guess I should have clarified my comment...when I make a Simply Sweet...I go solely by measurements.  And what ever size that tells me is the size I used for the Precious...I figured since they are both CarlaC, they should be the same size...KWIM?  

Using that logic...the Precious is extremely snug, while the Simply Sweet is an exact fit...I have always just figured it was the difference in construction... one being more fitted and one being more loose.

I also use the measurement for the Vida...


Nini


----------



## princesskayla

squirrel said:


> Here is a picture of the Ariel Dress with a piece of paper inside so you can see the neck line better.  Any ideas to make it more Ariel looking?  I do have some white flower ribbon that I could possibly sew along the bottom of the bodice.  I did pick up some green colored ribbon that matches the dress to make some hair bows.



Very nice. I would add a pepulm as well. 



littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.
> 
> I love Heather's designs!!!



Very nice, I love it. 



h518may said:


> We it's official that we are going in Nov., I just bought plane tickets.  Now just to finish the outfits. But lately I have been working on projects for friends.
> 
> This is a simply sweet halter with easy fit shorts.



 Yea for your trip. Very nice outfit. 



squirrel said:


> I could go to the fabric store and see if they have anything that will be close in color to make the peplum belt.  I wonder if it will slip too much, the fabric is rather slippery.  I did want to add the peplum but I didn't have enough fabric.
> 
> 
> Dis-Mommy,
> 
> I like that idea about a seashell for the hair ribbon.  I will have to see if I can find some that will work.  I have some real seashells that are almost white in color, I will have to see what I can come up with.  I haven't really done hair bows before, just scrunchies and head bands.



You could get a regular shell and add glitter to make it sparkle!!


I asked a question in the other thread but I think it got lost in the move.

Should I make a minnie dot dress for a 16 mo old using all  dots like the theme park minnie or with a red solid bodice with a white collar and dots for the sleeves and skirt like the stuffed animals and mickey's clubhouse minnie??


----------



## eyor44

I wondered what had happened that the other thread was not posting and was becoming seriously concerned about you all......I forgot it was time to move......


----------



## DisneyKings

Does anyone know of an applique design for the Disney marathons?  I have a friend who is doing the relay 1/2 marathon in Oct that wants a special shirt.


----------



## teresajoy

clairemolly said:


> Hi ladies...everything posted in the last couple days has been sooo cute!  I probably won't be on much today...it's my last day of work before our little guy is delivered via c-section tomorrow.  I'll try and get back on this weekend with a picture or 20.



We will be thinking about you tomorrow!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> just a quick question  - if you CASE something, r u using it for personal use or are you using it to make for others & sell? I am not talking patterns themselves but ideas of making a dress kinda "your own" including color patterns.



Like it says in the first post, CASEing something to sell is not ok. And, it's considered good etiquette to ask before CASEing for personal use, and to give credit to the original creator. 



RMAMom said:


> I always case for myself because I don't have any imagination!
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking about you all day. God bless.
> 
> OK, I voted for Zoey and Teresa, thanks for posting the links it makes it so easy!



Thanks! 



miprender said:


> I can help but notice the little Mickey Head. Did you do that on your sewing machine? Where can you find a download for that?
> 
> PS The dress is beautiful.



That's one of Heathersue's embroidery designs for embroidery machines. 




jas0202 said:


> My brain is frazzled and I know I'm asking a million questions lately!
> 
> So, I found a bunch of muslin in my fabric stash and decided to try to make a "mock up" of the Precious Dress bodice for sizing.  Just verify with me...if I just use the front piece and the two back pieces, sew them together at the shoulders and the sides, then try them on the girls, that should be a decent gauge of sizing for them, right?
> 
> The trip is not until November, and I want to make sure there is room to grow, but not huge gaping arm holes and such.  Does the Precious Dress run really small?  I know that it's fitted by nature, but my 2 year old who is tiny for her age and not even in a 2T yet needed the size 4 Precious Dress bodice that I mocked up.  The 3 would have been VERY fitted on her, especially around the neck.  My 5 year old needed the size 7 pattern, and she's in a 5/6 clothes.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help and inspiration.  It's our first trip, and it's a surprise, and I NEVER would have done ANY customs if it wasn't for all of you guys!



I always go with the measurements for the Precious Dress, and have always had it fit my girls perfectly. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Huh, now see, I thought the SS bodice ran a little on the roomy size.


The SS is suppose to run a little big so that you can put a top underneath it. I know a lot of us will run a piece of elastic under the arms (like the Vida) to make it a little more fitted. I always put a sash on it too. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??


I would use ME, but I'm curios about the van for $124. We are flying into Sanford and need a way over to Disney. Can you tell me more about that? 




GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I read this thread all the time but seldom post. I'm looking at buying a new embroidery/sewing machine. Right now I have a basic Brother machine that just sews. It doesn't handle heavy fabrics or fleece very well so I really want one with a little more "oomph". I'll only be sewing for very small children for the next few years, so I don't think I'll need a very big hoop for quite a while. By the time the great nieces and nephews get bigger, I'll know if I really want to continue sewing for them and will be ready for a fancier machine with a bigger embroidery area.
> 
> Does anyone have the Brother Project Runway LB6800PRW Computerized Embroidery and Sewing Machine? If so, how do you like it? Will it sew a few layers of denim or twill? Should I order a ruffler foot? Is a ruffler foot the same as a gathering foot? Do I really need a foot to do ruffles or are other methods just as simple and quick?
> 
> I love Heather Sue's designs. I'm wondering if those can be done on a computerized machine or "by hand" or both. I guess I don't really understand how they work.
> 
> Any help and advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



Heather's designs are for an embroidery machine. They are files that you upload to your machine or a card that you put in your machione, and then it sews it up for you, with a few steps from you. (it's SOOOO cool!) 



jas0202 said:


> Thanks for the info on the simply sweet as well...I have one of those brewing in the back of my mind as well.  What's been your experience with the Portrait Peasant?  I'm going to do the elongated bodice with a ruffle with a set of easy fit capris in the stepsister "theme" somehow...


The Portrait Peasant is very forgiving sizewise. I have found that it runs large, but that's how it's suppose to fit. I always go with the measurments for chest, then I will lengthen it to the size that is listed for height.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Like it says in the first post, CASEing something to sell is not ok. And, it's considered good etiquette to ask before CASEing for personal use, and to give credit to the original creator.



What Teresa said! Thank you for posting that on the first page


----------



## CastleLight

dance2874 said:


> I got this pattern all cut out and ready to sew tonight actually! There are instructions included with the pattern on how to use snap tape on the legs so it can be opened easily for diaper changes. I bought some snap tape so I will see how it goes. I am hoping it isnt too hard but I am such a beginner I am not sure. The instructions are super clear with photos so I am thinking it will be ok.



I can't wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## disneymomof1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??



We used Tiffany Town Car last year, so awesome, we met the driver at baggage claim, our bags were on the belt first and we were out this side door, where the car was and we were out of the airport in under 15 minutes, so great !!  They were super to deal with and we will always do this because I HATE waiting for the ME bus, HATE dropping off at multiple hotels and I want my luggage, I just feel better if I know it is there, and not in limbo somewhere !!


----------



## dance2874

CastleLight said:


> I can't wait to hear how it turns out!


Well...you may have to wait one more day  

My DH decided to _help_ and do laundry last night. I went to take the first load from the dryer and out came an empty container of makeup! I now have a practically full load of ruined clothes And to make it worse, some of them were brand new for school  I have them soaking but I am not optimistic at all. Since they were dried I bet they are a lost cause. Next time he _helps_ he needs to check the pockets of D's clothes!


----------



## bear_mom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??



We have used ME the last three times and have had very good experiences. We get to our hotel, drop off our carry ons and head to the parks. Come back a few hours later and our bags are in our room. I love checking in our luggage at our home airport and not having to worry about it again. 

I would say time wise it has taken us 1 hour to 1 1/4 hours to get to our resort from the time we get off our plane.

Emily


----------



## dancer_mom

> Dreamer & Wisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancer_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open Mouth Insert Foot
> 
> I used Butterick B4632
> 
> Here are Carla's instructions for downsizing one of her patterns.  I suppose you could use her easy fit pants to make the little pants.
> 
> You could buy the pattern scan it and then print it out at 95%
> 
> 
> I am probably just confusing you, I apologize.
> 
> Looking through Teresa's Bookmarks I found this!  This is adorable
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2009/10/peter-pan-costume.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries...THANK YOU for that link... that is SO adorable.  If I can't figure out how to downsize a pattern without going crazy I will definitely use that idea.
Click to expand...


VERY Cute!  I like the extra designs on the bottom.



This is a simply sweet halter with easy fit shorts.





[/QUOTE]

I LOVE THIS!!


----------



## dancer_mom

Okay... I feel really dumb for asking this because I have seen it asked and answered a bunch of times but now can't find it

Does someone have a link to a tutorial for a patchwork twirl/skirt.  I wanted to attach it to the simply sweet bodice.  TIA


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I have a question....

Our double stroller was somehow folded up when wet and now there is mildew on the fabric that we can't get out.  Does anyone know of anyway to get it out?    I am afraid it is a lost cause.  I really don't want to have to buy a new one before our trip and just to replace the fabric part is over $70 plus s&h!!!  Ugh!  I would really appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## ohanaMAMA

I feel like I am sneaking into a secret place I shouldnt be in! I am a TOTAL non-sewer. And as a pooh shaped adult I can NEVER find cutesie disney stuff to wear. BUT I found the CUTEST polka dot tank top. I think it would look SO darling with minnie's face on the front. Can any of you sewers tell me the best place to buy one?   An applique maybe? I am artistic so if you know of a pattern for a felt cut out that could work too...

any help would be SO appreciated.


----------



## teresajoy

dance2874 said:


> Well...you may have to wait one more day
> 
> My DH decided to _help_ and do laundry last night. I went to take the first load from the dryer and out came an empty container of makeup! I now have a practically full load of ruined clothes And to make it worse, some of them were brand new for school  I have them soaking but I am not optimistic at all. Since they were dried I bet they are a lost cause. Next time he _helps_ he needs to check the pockets of D's clothes!



OH NO!!!!  Did you try doing searches online for the best way to get out the stains? You might be surprised what you can get out if you use the right treatment. What kind of makeup was it? 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Our double stroller was somehow folded up when wet and now there is mildew on the fabric that we can't get out.  Does anyone know of anyway to get it out?    I am afraid it is a lost cause.  I really don't want to have to buy a new one before our trip and just to replace the fabric part is over $70 plus s&h!!!  Ugh!  I would really appreciate any help you can give me.



UGGH! Have you tried hydrogen peroxide? Scrub it in, then let it sit for quite awhile, vinegar sometimes gets out mildew. I don't personally like to use bleach, but it would probably get it out.


----------



## livndisney

ohanaMAMA said:


> I feel like I am sneaking into a secret place I shouldnt be in! I am a TOTAL non-sewer. And as a pooh shaped adult I can NEVER find cutesie disney stuff to wear. BUT I found the CUTEST polka dot tank top. I think it would look SO darling with minnie's face on the front. Can any of you sewers tell me the best place to buy one?   An applique maybe? I am artistic so if you know of a pattern for a felt cut out that could work too...
> 
> any help would be SO appreciated.



Joanns Fabrics has lots of patches. You should find something there.


----------



## ConnieB

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I tried posting this question on the transport thread, but people are very opinionated over there. so just amongst us sewers- Do you use the Magical Express?
> I can either use FL Tours- if I use the van it's $124
> or ME
> 
> I have rented a car the last several times I have gone, but prices are higher these days, especially with the addition of car seats. I doubt I could rent something for $130 for 8 days.
> 
> I really don't like the idea of having my luggage come several hours after me.
> 
> So- knowing that I am getting my luggage either way- what do you think??



Is that $124 for ROUND TRIP?   If not, then you're looking at closer to $250 for 8 days, which is about $30 a day.....if you're able to fit in a compact you should definitely be able to do it...if you need a standard it might be close, but remember you'll also have the car the entire trip, so you'll be able to run off to Walmart for snacks (saving money in the parks), visit the outlets (saving money on the souveniors), maybe even (gasp) going into town for a dinner (cheaper than the Disney sit downs, lol).    Ok....of course, my biggest reason for always getting a rental....I can not stand buses.  Waiting for the bus, crowding into the bus, waiting waiting waiting....and especially at the end of the evening when I'm tired and want to go home not stand in line and wait to be squished in with everyone lurching around corners and stopping at a half dozen places that are NOT my hotel, lol.   Hmmm, biased?   

For discount codes galore, check our mousesavers.com


----------



## ConnieB

jas0202 said:


> My brain is frazzled and I know I'm asking a million questions lately!
> 
> So, I found a bunch of muslin in my fabric stash and decided to try to make a "mock up" of the Precious Dress bodice for sizing.  Just verify with me...if I just use the front piece and the two back pieces, sew them together at the shoulders and the sides, then try them on the girls, that should be a decent gauge of sizing for them, right?



I always make at least one sleeve too.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Well, they say my machine will be the first on the work bench tomorrow....we will see...grrrr......

I found that the Precious was an exact fit and the simply sweet a bit more roomy which I like for growth!!! 

 I cant believe it - my mom turned 63 today!!!! I wasnt able to make her anything this year...not sure what to give her - I wont see her till Friday - any ideas? I was thinking of giving her the special paint she wants to paint her fiberglass door at the beach - and then painting it for her - is that tacky?

Getting ready for our week at the beach - cant wait - my cousin and 5 of her kids will be there with us - her hubby will commute to the philly area each day. My BFF and her 3 kids and hubby are coming for 1 night too!! will be a FULL house!!! my mom's beach house is soooooo tiny!! but it will be Full and running over this weekend!!! haha!!

Zoey moved up to 9th in her catergory!!
http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/


----------



## MommyBoo!

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Our double stroller was somehow folded up when wet and now there is mildew on the fabric that we can't get out.  Does anyone know of anyway to get it out?    I am afraid it is a lost cause.  I really don't want to have to buy a new one before our trip and just to replace the fabric part is over $70 plus s&h!!!  Ugh!  I would really appreciate any help you can give me.




Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.


And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ConnieB said:


> Is that $124 for ROUND TRIP?   If not, then you're looking at closer to $250 for 8 days, which is about $30 a day.....if you're able to fit in a compact you should definitely be able to do it...if you need a standard it might be close, but remember you'll also have the car the entire trip, so you'll be able to run off to Walmart for snacks (saving money in the parks), visit the outlets (saving money on the souveniors), maybe even (gasp) going into town for a dinner (cheaper than the Disney sit downs, lol).    Ok....of course, my biggest reason for always getting a rental....I can not stand buses.  Waiting for the bus, crowding into the bus, waiting waiting waiting....and especially at the end of the evening when I'm tired and want to go home not stand in line and wait to be squished in with everyone lurching around corners and stopping at a half dozen places that are NOT my hotel, lol.   Hmmm, biased?
> 
> For discount codes galore, check our mousesavers.com



Yes, it is FL Tours (sponsor here) for RT. 

But I got a great referral from someone here for another delivery service and they can pick me up in a SUV, provide carseat and booster seat, do a 30 min grocery stop. For $100 RT (tip is at my discretion) So I will use them instead.

but I hear ya on the rental car- although I will say- I never go to the outlets (sort of takes the magic out of it LOL) and we always SAY we will eat off site- and we never do. Especially with 2 little ones. Too tired. I am not a fan of disney food (don't throw pins at me fellow sewers)and Im sure it would be better- but I DO use the villa kitchen from time to time...WHY do they have to coat their veggies in oil (I used to work in a hotel, so I know it helps keep them warm- but it also makes them inedible) I digress, I apologize to anyone reading who is reading this and shaking their head.
at least at the BW we have the ferry boats for 2 out of the 3 parks we hit (we have skipped AK a time or two) I always have used a rental car for the water parks. But this trip- it's just not to be.  its okay though, I'm one of those people that if I know everything going in - I just prep myself to enjoy my trip the way it is- it's surprises that don't go over well. 

Okay, 2 big things taken care of today- booked our flight and decided on transporation. Tomorrow I finish Megan's ariel skirt (I've been putting off the ruffles)


----------



## CruisinEars

The outfits that have been posted lately are really nice. I love the Toy Story skirt.

I got my Jennifer Paganelli order from fabric.com today. The fabric is such a nice quality. I am one that has to feel all of the fabric and only buy the kind that feels soft and silky kinda like comparing a 600 thread count sheet to a 180 thread count sheet. Now I get to attempt to make myself a Patricia Tunic. At least the fabric was only $2.49/yd.


----------



## tricia

MommyBoo! said:


> Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.
> 
> 
> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



That's really cute.  Love the matching boots.


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes, it is FL Tours (sponsor here) for RT.
> 
> But I got a great referral from someone here for another delivery service and they can pick me up in a SUV, provide carseat and booster seat, do a 30 min grocery stop. For $100 RT (tip is at my discretion) So I will use them instead.
> 
> but I hear ya on the rental car- although I will say- I never go to the outlets (sort of takes the magic out of it LOL) and we always SAY we will eat off site- and we never do. Especially with 2 little ones. Too tired. I am not a fan of disney food (don't throw pins at me fellow sewers)and Im sure it would be better- but I DO use the villa kitchen from time to time...WHY do they have to coat their veggies in oil (I used to work in a hotel, so I know it helps keep them warm- but it also makes them inedible) I digress, I apologize to anyone reading who is reading this and shaking their head.
> at least at the BW we have the ferry boats for 2 out of the 3 parks we hit (we have skipped AK a time or two) I always have used a rental car for the water parks. But this trip- it's just not to be.  its okay though, I'm one of those people that if I know everything going in - I just prep myself to enjoy my trip the way it is- it's surprises that don't go over well.
> 
> Okay, 2 big things taken care of today- booked our flight and decided on transporation. Tomorrow I finish Megan's ariel skirt (I've been putting off the ruffles)



When you get a bit closer check priceline for the rental. I was able to get a full size SUV for $220 (which included the taxes and fees) for our 6 days.


----------



## jenshell75

Wow I was gone for only half a day and we are on page 12 already. 

I hope I can keep up and I am going to start to sew something very soon.


----------



## woodkins

Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!











Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!


----------



## Jaylin

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



Ok, you make the cutest things!!!!  I love this too!!!!!  Now, what pattern is this????  Did you shirr the back all by yourself?  I'm so jealous.  I've been trying with no sucess.  My Brother 2800D just does not want to shirr....anyone else have any luck with this machine?  I think the only way it'll work is if I use Carla C's method and sew with the elastic thread then pull and gather them all.....then I just have a problem with tacking then ends down.  I had a couple pop out last time and I had sewn over them 3 times!!!  
But I digress........LOVE YOUR DRESS!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!! 

I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though 































Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!


----------



## ncmomof2

Jaylin said:


> Ok, you make the cutest things!!!!  I love this too!!!!!  Now, what pattern is this????  Did you shirr the back all by yourself?  I'm so jealous.  I've been trying with no sucess.  My Brother 2800D just does not want to shirr....anyone else have any luck with this machine?  I think the only way it'll work is if I use Carla C's method and sew with the elastic thread then pull and gather them all.....then I just have a problem with tacking then ends down.  I had a couple pop out last time and I had sewn over them 3 times!!!
> But I digress........LOVE YOUR DRESS!



Thanks!  I love the Tiana fabrics!  The colors are so pretty.  It is not a pattern, I created it.  It is shirred in the back.  I have heard that Brother machines do not shir well.  I have two friends that can't get theirs to work.  I have a Kenmore and have not had a problem (though it is a pain to do a full back of shirring!).  One friend even came over and used my machine to see if it was her or the machine.  It was her machine since she could do it fine on mine!


----------



## Beka

I just lurk, since my machine sits in my closet until I take a sewing class, but ya'll make me want my friends to have daughters so I can sew for them!  (See if I had a daughter myself, I'd be in the poorhouse, so I'll let my friends have them )

Great work guys!


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, they say my machine will be the first on the work bench tomorrow....we will see...grrrr......
> 
> I found that the Precious was an exact fit and the simply sweet a bit more roomy which I like for growth!!!
> 
> I cant believe it - my mom turned 63 today!!!! I wasnt able to make her anything this year...not sure what to give her - I wont see her till Friday - any ideas? I was thinking of giving her the special paint she wants to paint her fiberglass door at the beach - and then painting it for her - is that tacky?
> 
> Getting ready for our week at the beach - cant wait - my cousin and 5 of her kids will be there with us - her hubby will commute to the philly area each day. My BFF and her 3 kids and hubby are coming for 1 night too!! will be a FULL house!!! my mom's beach house is soooooo tiny!! but it will be Full and running over this weekend!!! haha!!
> 
> Zoey moved up to 9th in her catergory!!
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/



do you go to the Jersey shore or the Delaware beaches?


----------



## momto2cuties

teresajoy said:


> The SS is suppose to run a little big so that you can put a top underneath it. I know a lot of us will run a piece of elastic under the arms (like the Vida) to make it a little more fitted. I always put a sash on it too.



Could you explain how you put the elastic under the arms?  I made a sleeveless dress for my daughter (not the SS this time), but the arm holes are a little larger than I'd like.  I wonder if I can make it fit a little better with elastic?  How long of a piece?  Is this going to be tricky?!?!


----------



## tmh0206

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Our double stroller was somehow folded up when wet and now there is mildew on the fabric that we can't get out.  Does anyone know of anyway to get it out?    I am afraid it is a lost cause.  I really don't want to have to buy a new one before our trip and just to replace the fabric part is over $70 plus s&h!!!  Ugh!  I would really appreciate any help you can give me.



try soaking in vinagar...we had some baby clothes get mildewed (??not sure is that is the correct spelling/word) when my kids were small and someone told my mother to soak in vinager and we were able to save most of them. Good luck!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tmh0206 said:


> try soaking in vinagar...we had some baby clothes get mildewed (??not sure is that is the correct spelling/word) when my kids were small and someone told my mother to soak in vinager and we were able to save most of them. Good luck!



boy I wish I had read this in the Spring. When we went to see my parents Megan swam in this cute princess swimsuit the last day and I put it in a plastic liner bag in the suitcase and forgot about it for a week. It had big, awful black mold all over it, I tried washing it twice, and it seemed like it was part of the fibers- I threw it out. 
We are at that akward stage right now, where nothing fits her- either they are too long, or too high cut, or too small in the butt.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, they say my machine will be the first on the work bench tomorrow....we will see...grrrr......
> 
> I found that the Precious was an exact fit and the simply sweet a bit more roomy which I like for growth!!!
> 
> I cant believe it - my mom turned 63 today!!!! I wasnt able to make her anything this year...not sure what to give her - I wont see her till Friday - any ideas? I was thinking of giving her the special paint she wants to paint her fiberglass door at the beach - and then painting it for her - is that tacky?
> 
> Getting ready for our week at the beach - cant wait - my cousin and 5 of her kids will be there with us - her hubby will commute to the philly area each day. My BFF and her 3 kids and hubby are coming for 1 night too!! will be a FULL house!!! my mom's beach house is soooooo tiny!! but it will be Full and running over this weekend!!! haha!!
> 
> Zoey moved up to 9th in her catergory!!
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/



Happy birthday to your Mom! The tunic you made her before looked so nice- how about a second one?
I also think you would like this pattern- I haven't done it yet, but my local quilt shop says it goes together pretty quick and lots of fun for fabrics - they sold me enough squares to make 2 bags for $12 (they pre-cut) I even bought all these beach themed squares to make as gifts- I have yet to do them. Anyway- it looks like a great pattern and the tote is a good size, not too small or too big.




http://www.quiltsillustrated.com/sh...Patterns/p/ps016-Charm-Party-Tote-Pattern.htm


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, they say my machine will be the first on the work bench tomorrow....we will see...grrrr......
> 
> I found that the Precious was an exact fit and the simply sweet a bit more roomy which I like for growth!!!
> 
> I cant believe it - my mom turned 63 today!!!! I wasnt able to make her anything this year...not sure what to give her - I wont see her till Friday - any ideas? I was thinking of giving her the special paint she wants to paint her fiberglass door at the beach - and then painting it for her - is that tacky?
> 
> Getting ready for our week at the beach - cant wait - my cousin and 5 of her kids will be there with us - her hubby will commute to the philly area each day. My BFF and her 3 kids and hubby are coming for 1 night too!! will be a FULL house!!! my mom's beach house is soooooo tiny!! but it will be Full and running over this weekend!!! haha!!
> 
> Zoey moved up to 9th in her catergory!!
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/



I do not think painting the door is tacky at all! Well, it will probably be tacky until it dries completely, but I don't think that's the kind of tacky you meant! 

It sounds like you are going to have a WONDERFUL time!!! Have fun sweetheart, and I'll keep voting while you are gone! 



MommyBoo! said:


> Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.
> 
> 
> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



Oh, that is so incredibly adorable!!! The outfit, your daughter, those boots!!! LOOOVE IT!!! 

ETA: I just noticed little Jessie on the couch!! CUTE!



ConnieB said:


> Is that $124 for ROUND TRIP?   If not, then you're looking at closer to $250 for 8 days, which is about $30 a day.....if you're able to fit in a compact you should definitely be able to do it...if you need a standard it might be close, but remember you'll also have the car the entire trip, so you'll be able to run off to Walmart for snacks (saving money in the parks), visit the outlets (saving money on the souveniors), maybe even (gasp) going into town for a dinner (cheaper than the Disney sit downs, lol).    Ok....of course, my biggest reason for always getting a rental....I can not stand buses.  Waiting for the bus, crowding into the bus, waiting waiting waiting....and especially at the end of the evening when I'm tired and want to go home not stand in line and wait to be squished in with everyone lurching around corners and stopping at a half dozen places that are NOT my hotel, lol.   Hmmm, biased?
> 
> For discount codes galore, check our mousesavers.com



Oh, I LOOVE the Outlet Stores!!! When we went last October, I almost tried to bribe Jessica(52877) to drive me over there! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes, it is FL Tours (sponsor here) for RT.
> 
> But I got a great referral from someone here for another delivery service and they can pick me up in a SUV, provide carseat and booster seat, do a 30 min grocery stop. For $100 RT (tip is at my discretion) So I will use them instead.
> 
> but I hear ya on the rental car- although I will say- I never go to the outlets (sort of takes the magic out of it LOL) and we always SAY we will eat off site- and we never do. Especially with 2 little ones. Too tired. I am not a fan of disney food (don't throw pins at me fellow sewers)and Im sure it would be better- but I DO use the villa kitchen from time to time...WHY do they have to coat their veggies in oil (I used to work in a hotel, so I know it helps keep them warm- but it also makes them inedible) I digress, I apologize to anyone reading who is reading this and shaking their head.
> at least at the BW we have the ferry boats for 2 out of the 3 parks we hit (we have skipped AK a time or two) I always have used a rental car for the water parks. But this trip- it's just not to be.  its okay though, I'm one of those people that if I know everything going in - I just prep myself to enjoy my trip the way it is- it's surprises that don't go over well.
> 
> Okay, 2 big things taken care of today- booked our flight and decided on transporation. Tomorrow I finish Megan's ariel skirt (I've been putting off the ruffles)



Have you been to the Outlet store? With the exception of the one at Kissimme Outlets, they are very Disney and magical. I love them. There is nothing more magical than buying something for $5 and then going into the park the next day and seeing if for $20!!  

Thanks for the PM yesterday!




woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).



Cute sets!!! And how exciting that they were at the game!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



This is so pretty! And, nope, I don't see anything you messed up! 



Jaylin said:


> Ok, you make the cutest things!!!!  I love this too!!!!!  Now, what pattern is this????  Did you shirr the back all by yourself?  I'm so jealous.  I've been trying with no sucess.  My Brother 2800D just does not want to shirr....anyone else have any luck with this machine?  I think the only way it'll work is if I use Carla C's method and sew with the elastic thread then pull and gather them all.....then I just have a problem with tacking then ends down.  I had a couple pop out last time and I had sewn over them 3 times!!!
> But I digress........LOVE YOUR DRESS!



I couldn't get my Viking machine to shir either when I first tried. Then, I adjusted the bobbin tension and it worked. 



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!
> 
> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!



Don't apologize!!! We love pictures!!! Everything looks darling!!! What is the outfit with the Minnie Dots? 



Beka said:


> I just lurk, since my machine sits in my closet until I take a sewing class, but ya'll make me want my friends to have daughters so I can sew for them!  (See if I had a daughter myself, I'd be in the poorhouse, so I'll let my friends have them )
> 
> Great work guys!



We have a few new Big Gives coming up, you could sew for them! 



momto2cuties said:


> Could you explain how you put the elastic under the arms?  I made a sleeveless dress for my daughter (not the SS this time), but the arm holes are a little larger than I'd like.  I wonder if I can make it fit a little better with elastic?  How long of a piece?  Is this going to be tricky?!?!



I keep meaning to take pictures next time I do it. I have to make a dress in the next few days and I'll try to remember to do that. 

Basically, all I do is eyeball it! On the Simply Sweet, after I sew the top of the bodice together (but before attaching the skirt) I will just sew a line of stitching right underneath the armhole, about 4" long or so, Then, I run my elastic through there, cinch it up until I think it looks good, then sew the ends of the little casing I just made shut, then cut off the leftover elastic.


----------



## erikawolf2004

MommyBoo! said:


> Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.
> 
> 
> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



This is just adorable!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



Love this!!!  I have two of those fabrics, plus the Tiana design waiting to be used-thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I need to order some stabilizer from Marathon soon.  I was wondering what everyone uses.  I have the poly mesh for T's and I like it.  For everything else, I have the medium cut away.  It is so stiff that it hard to hoop!  I was considering the tearaway or the wash away.  Any opinions?  What is best for appliques, regular embroidery?  (I used the washaway last year for regular embroidery and I liked it).  Thanks!!

Also, has anyone used there prewound bobbins?


----------



## Granna4679

dance2874 said:


> Well...you may have to wait one more day
> 
> My DH decided to _help_ and do laundry last night. I went to take the first load from the dryer and out came an empty container of makeup! I now have a practically full load of ruined clothes And to make it worse, some of them were brand new for school  I have them soaking but I am not optimistic at all. Since they were dried I bet they are a lost cause. Next time he _helps_ he needs to check the pockets of D's clothes!



Try the phone number on the Shout or other similar cleaning bottle.  We once dryed a whole load of laundry with crayons in it and they were able to help give us a solution (over the phone) that got it all out.  It took several washings, but it finally worked!!  Good luck.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, they say my machine will be the first on the work bench tomorrow....we will see...grrrr......
> 
> I found that the Precious was an exact fit and the simply sweet a bit more roomy which I like for growth!!!
> 
> I cant believe it - my mom turned 63 today!!!! I wasnt able to make her anything this year...not sure what to give her - I wont see her till Friday - any ideas? I was thinking of giving her the special paint she wants to paint her fiberglass door at the beach - and then painting it for her - is that tacky?
> 
> Getting ready for our week at the beach - cant wait - my cousin and 5 of her kids will be there with us - her hubby will commute to the philly area each day. My BFF and her 3 kids and hubby are coming for 1 night too!! will be a FULL house!!! my mom's beach house is soooooo tiny!! but it will be Full and running over this weekend!!! haha!!



I think buying the paint and doing the door for her is a great idea.  And you will be there this week, what a better time.  Maybe buy a cute "welcome" sign or something like that to put on it after you finish.  Have a great time!!



MommyBoo! said:


> Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.
> 
> 
> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



This is adorable!!



woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).



Really cute outfits!!  What a treat!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



Beautiful!  I love the ruffles around the bodice.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!
> 
> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!



You can never put up too many pictures.  We all need to be inspired!!  Great job...they are all cute!!


----------



## tricia

woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).



Great sets, and too cool that they were at the game.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



OH, oh, I see the problem..... It won't fit me. LOL

Honestly, it is really great.  Love the different Tiana prints together.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!



Not everything is non Disney, I think I spy a Minnie Mouse in this pic.

Love the barnyard animals too.


----------



## Jaylin

quickie question, so now that you've seen the tons of shirts I've done....do you guys wash them before the kids wear them?  I already washed them before I appliqued them.  But I use heavyweight cut away stabalizer and I know it will soften up if I wash it (won't be so stiff).  I'm just so afraid that something will happen to them in the washing machine!!!

p.s. oh I'm am putting interfacing on the backs of them too.


----------



## ncmomof2

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!
> 
> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!




Cute!  I love the cow!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

WENDY -  painting her door is no where near tacky! Last year for Mother's Day we (SIL & I) painted MIL kitchen - it had not been painted since they moved into the house over 30 yrs ago!and MIL is a smoker. She was so suprised and absolutely loved it. So if mom wants her door painted I say go for it!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

jas0202 said:


> Phew!  I made it over...not until page 6, but better late than never!
> 
> Here's my question...
> I know that typically it's best to prewash all of the fabric before you make something out of it.  I am just wondering about the fabric for my girls' princess dresses that I am making.
> 
> Would you prewash glittered costume satin?  I really don't want all of the glitter to wash off before I even get the dresses made...but hesitate to make something without prewashing, for fear of all of the chemicals in the fabric that would be next to DDs' sensitive skin when wearing, and making the colors bleed when they do get washed!  It says that it is washable, but you are supposed to turn inside out, which I obviously can not do when it is in one long yardage length.  Recommendations?



Sorry to be really late with this answer.  Wash the fabric in a pillow case.   I do this with all kinds of stuff.  It will protect the glitter too and keep it in the pillowcase instead of all over the washer and dryer.


----------



## Jaylin

So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.  










Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty

Ideas anyone??

oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!


----------



## tmh0206

jas0202 said:


> Phew!  I made it over...not until page 6, but better late than never!
> 
> Here's my question...
> I know that typically it's best to prewash all of the fabric before you make something out of it.  I am just wondering about the fabric for my girls' princess dresses that I am making.
> 
> Would you prewash glittered costume satin?  I really don't want all of the glitter to wash off before I even get the dresses made...but hesitate to make something without prewashing, for fear of all of the chemicals in the fabric that would be next to DDs' sensitive skin when wearing, and making the colors bleed when they do get washed!  It says that it is washable, but you are supposed to turn inside out, which I obviously can not do when it is in one long yardage length.  Recommendations?



I have heard that if you spray the fabric w/hair spray before washing the glitter wont come off as easily...not sure if it works, because i havent tried it, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



I really love it just the way it is, I think it would take away from it's classic beauty to add anything, JMO


----------



## billwendy

Disneymom1218 said:


> do you go to the Jersey shore or the Delaware beaches?



Ocean City, NJ - I guess I should have called it the shore!! lol



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Happy birthday to your Mom! The tunic you made her before looked so nice- how about a second one?
> I also think you would like this pattern- I haven't done it yet, but my local quilt shop says it goes together pretty quick and lots of fun for fabrics - they sold me enough squares to make 2 bags for $12 (they pre-cut) I even bought all these beach themed squares to make as gifts- I have yet to do them. Anyway- it looks like a great pattern and the tote is a good size, not too small or too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.quiltsillustrated.com/sh...Patterns/p/ps016-Charm-Party-Tote-Pattern.htm



Thats totally ADORABLE!!!! THanks for the idea!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> WENDY -  painting her door is no where near tacky! Last year for Mother's Day we (SIL & I) painted MIL kitchen - it had not been painted since they moved into the house over 30 yrs ago!and MIL is a smoker. She was so suprised and absolutely loved it. So if mom wants her door painted I say go for it!



I think we are gonna do it!! I got all excited today though and thought I had found a suprise for here! I found out that some of the churches in Ocean city have been renting out the Pirate Cruise boat for a praise and worship cruise at sunset....it would have been the PERFECT surprise!! BUT, when I emailed them the cruise is on a weeknight at the end of August when she will be in Brazil....BUMMER!!!!!!!


----------



## babynala

h518may said:


> We it's official that we are going in Nov., I just bought plane tickets.  Now just to finish the outfits. But lately I have been working on projects for friends.
> 
> This is a simply sweet halter with easy fit shorts.


Congrats on your trip.  Love the halter outfit



squirrel said:


> Here is a picture of the Ariel Dress with a piece of paper inside so you can see the neck line better.  Any ideas to make it more Ariel looking?  I do have some white flower ribbon that I could possibly sew along the bottom of the bodice.  I did pick up some green colored ribbon that matches the dress to make some hair bows.


This came out really nice.  I think the sparkly shell would look great.



littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.


I love it.  The embroidery designs on the bottom are a perfect touch.



clairemolly said:


> Hi ladies...everything posted in the last couple days has been sooo cute!  I probably won't be on much today...it's my last day of work before our little guy is delivered via c-section tomorrow.  I'll try and get back on this weekend with a picture or 20


  Congrats!  Can't wait to see the baby pictures.



dance2874 said:


> Well...you may have to wait one more day
> 
> My DH decided to _help_ and do laundry last night. I went to take the first load from the dryer and out came an empty container of makeup! I now have a practically full load of ruined clothes And to make it worse, some of them were brand new for school I have them soaking but I am not optimistic at all. Since they were dried I bet they are a lost cause. Next time he helps he needs to check the pockets of D's clothes!


I think he was just trying to get out of all future chores - you'll never ask him to do the laundry again.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, they say my machine will be the first on the work bench tomorrow....we will see...grrrr......
> 
> Zoey moved up to 9th in her catergory!!


Hope your machine gets fixed soon.  Zoey needs to be #1.  I realized that you can only vote one time every 24 hours.  Keep the reminders coming.



woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).


Happy Birthday Gianna.  Really cute outfits.  I love the Yankee shirt.  How cool that they were at the game, I'll have to look for that shirt during all the replays on ESPN.  




ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!


So cute.  2 more will keep you busy.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!


Love all those skirts with the cute t-shirts.  I think I like the little elephant and the farm outfits the best.  



Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!


I love this outfit.  It looks nice and cute and I think it is perfect.  Sorry, I have no ideas for BBB.  Maybe just a princessified Simply Sweets.  You did such a great job on the shorts outfit.  The SS would be nice and cool.  Maybe some different princesses for BBB.  If Cinderella sees a Belle (for example) in the restaurant then she will say something like "Oh, you look just like my friend Belle" so they get lots of attention too.

Hmm, I think I missed a few things including the great Jessie inspired outfit, love the hat.


----------



## dance2874

So after several soak cycles and a few washes most of it came out. I have 3 things that are pretty much 'play clothes' now because of stains...but way better than I thought when I first looked at it all. The cheapie kids make up really stains! I know when she had gotten some on the toy room carpet once it didnt come out so that is why I panicked.

SO, now I can move on to the rest of the laundry and I have 2 cakes due for the weekend. I am hoping to get them done tomorrow early so I can sew tomorrow night. I still have so much to do before we leave! I am down to 52 days


----------



## babynala

Hi, I think I'm in the market for a new iron.  I have a very basic iron that I think I got for my wedding about 11 years ago.  What would you guys suggest? TIA


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> Hi, I think I'm in the market for a new iron.  I have a very basic iron that I think I got for my wedding about 11 years ago.  What would you guys suggest? TIA




I LOVE my Shark!  Pricey, but has lots of steam!  I've had tons of cheapies over the years, and  this was the first expensive one I bought.  I can't imagine not having it in my studio now...of course for regular clothes ironing...hubby uses a cheapie.  I don't iron!

Nini


----------



## jenshell75

Hi Hi, I am purchasing my first YCMT pattern by Carla C today and I was wonderin if anyone had a discount code??? I am in Australia and coupon codes are just not big over here. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


Jen


----------



## peachygreen

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



I love this.  I think it would be super cute at BBB to do one DD as cinderella in the blue and the other one as Sleeping Beauty in the pink.  Where did you find the material.  Its gorgeous.


----------



## momto2cuties

teresajoy said:


> I keep meaning to take pictures next time I do it. I have to make a dress in the next few days and I'll try to remember to do that.
> 
> Basically, all I do is eyeball it! On the Simply Sweet, after I sew the top of the bodice together (but before attaching the skirt) I will just sew a line of stitching right underneath the armhole, about 4" long or so, Then, I run my elastic through there, cinch it up until I think it looks good, then sew the ends of the little casing I just made shut, then cut off the leftover elastic.



Thanks!  I think I can visualize it - but if you do happen to take some pics the next time you do it, I'd love to actually see it!  Maybe I'll get a chance to play around with the dress tonight and figure out a way to apply your technique to it! - Thanks again!


----------



## CruisinEars

babynala said:


> Hi, I think I'm in the market for a new iron.  I have a very basic iron that I think I got for my wedding about 11 years ago.  What would you guys suggest? TIA



I 2nd NiniMorris. I have a Shark that I really like too. It wasn't expensive though about $30. I like it way better than the one I paid $60 for at the time of my wedding.


----------



## misslilysmama

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



I love this!! I'm new to the board and new to sewing--- could you please share where you found that pattern? I just might get brave enough to attempt it. Thanks so much!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

jenshell75 said:


> Hi Hi, I am purchasing my first YCMT pattern by Carla C today and I was wonderin if anyone had a discount code??? I am in Australia and coupon codes are just not big over here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> 
> 
> Jen



I don't know of any current discount codes but YCMT has sales periodically.  I "think" there may have been one recently that I missed.  Good luck-I love Carla C.  Without her step-by-step instructions, I don't think I would have ever been brave enough to try sewing anything!



misslilysmama said:


> I love this!! I'm new to the board and new to sewing--- could you please share where you found that pattern? I just might get brave enough to attempt it. Thanks so much!




That's the Simply Sweet by Carla C.  You can find it on youcanmakethis.com.  There's a link on the first page of this thread.


----------



## mommy2paisley

Goodness, I'm gone a few days and you-all are already on Page 14!!!!!


Okay, I had asked in the previous thread where to find Disney fabric and I've now looked at my local Hancock (said they're not affiliated with the chains, therefore, they don't carry what everyone else does), Hobby Lobby, JoAnn Fabrics, and somewhere else that is slipping my mind right now.  No one local has any!!!!!!!  Can anyone help me with a good online place to find some?

I LOVED that blue/green mickey head cooridinating fabric someone posted, etc.!!!!!  What I'd _really_ like is something Winnie the Pooh that's not real babyish looking, as DD is 4.5 and already really cares about that.  And, I'd love something with Goofy!!!!  BUT I'd take some super cute Mickey/Minnie fabric at this point, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McDuck

Okay, I'm straggling on over.  Finally.  LOL

I finally got my printer working, so I've got some templates printed out to try my hand at appliqueing.  *Question though....I noticed when I was looking over my supplies that when I was buying my supplies, the clerk at Hancocks gave me Heat n Bond Regular.  Is this going to be okay to use or should I go get some Lite?  Don't want to gum up my machine.
*
Also, asking a favor...could y'all vote for my daughter Kaitlyn for the Gerber Photo Contest?  She could potentially win a $25,000 scholarship.  It's one vote per day per email address per computer (whew--apparently there was some rampant cheating last month).  http://www.gerber.com/photo/?entryid=75380&/#/detail/  Thanks!!!


----------



## livndisney

mommy2paisley said:


> Goodness, I'm gone a few days and you-all are already on Page 14!!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I had asked in the previous thread where to find Disney fabric and I've now looked at my local Hancock (said they're not affiliated with the chains, therefore, they don't carry what everyone else does), Hobby Lobby, JoAnn Fabrics, and somewhere else that is slipping my mind right now.  No one local has any!!!!!!!  Can anyone help me with a good online place to find some?
> 
> I LOVED that blue/green mickey head cooridinating fabric someone posted, etc.!!!!!  What I'd _really_ like is something Winnie the Pooh that's not real babyish looking, as DD is 4.5 and already really cares about that.  And, I'd love something with Goofy!!!!  BUT I'd take some super cute Mickey/Minnie fabric at this point, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you want send me a pm and I will dig out my pooh fabric this weekend and see what else I have.


----------



## MommyBoo!

teresajoy said:


> Oh, that is so incredibly adorable!!! The outfit, your daughter, those boots!!! LOOOVE IT!!!
> 
> ETA: I just noticed little Jessie on the couch!! CUTE!





erikawolf2004 said:


> This is just adorable!!!!





Granna4679 said:


> This is adorable!!





babynala said:


> Hmm, I think I missed a few things including the great Jessie inspired outfit, love the hat.





tricia said:


> That's really cute.  Love the matching boots.



Thanks everybody!  Teresa - you always catch those little details!  The boots and hat were from the Disney Store.  She wears those boots with everything and gets lots of compliments on them!   I almost didn't get them but I am so glad I did; they have made her so happy.


----------



## Jaylin

oh, I'm so glad you guys like it, you don't know how deeply appreciative I am for this thread, to think less than 6 months ago I wouldn't even consider sewing on a button let alone making outfits.  And to think how much $ I spend on customs for our last trip...my DH said to me tonight, wouldn't it just be easier to by this "stuff" (meaning all the shirts and outfits)?  Well, YEAH.....it would definately be easier, but I'm having so much fun and am so proud of what I can actually accomplish.....you guys are always so helpful, I'm really grateful....




peachygreen said:


> I love this.  I think it would be super cute at BBB to do one DD as cinderella in the blue and the other one as Sleeping Beauty in the pink.  Where did you find the material.  Its gorgeous.



See my problem is we are doing both the BBB then to the castle for lunch and on a different day we're going to 1900PF, so I need 2 princess dresses for each girl, I'm definately doing the one in pink and the other in blue for BBB&castle, I just can't decide on the style......and I got the fabric at Joanne's, totally lucked out.  I looked all over the entire store for something blue and sparkley and couldn't find a think, so as I'm walking over to the cutting table with some blue boring patterned fabric, I looked in the clearance section and "AHHHAAAAHHHH" there is was in blue and pink!!!  And even better it was marked down to $3/yard!!!!  Talk about pixie dust!



misslilysmama said:


> I love this!! I'm new to the board and new to sewing--- could you please share where you found that pattern? I just might get brave enough to attempt it. Thanks so much!



It is the Carla C simply sweet, but go on her blog and she has princefied versions of the simply sweet that are genious!


----------



## MommyBoo!

woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).



Such cute sets!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



Very pretty!  I love the colors in those fabrics.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!
> 
> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!



Wow!  Lots of sewing!  Such cute, fun sets!



Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



How sweet!  We are starting to plan for next June and I am trying to figure out the same - functional yet pretty!

OK, I lost a pic or two?


----------



## arizonacolbys

I've been out of the loop for a few months, but love seeing everyone's creations! I love to sew dresses for my oldest daughter, who will be 2 next month and I've been busy with our 2nd daughter that we just welcomed in April.  I'm currently working on a monkey quilt for my oldest for when we move her to her big girl bed later this month. After that, I'll be busy working on dresses for them both for our WDW trip this December! 

I have a Husqvarna sewing machine that I really love, but I've been looking into an embroidery machine. We don't have a lot of money since I'm staying home with the girls right now, so I've been looking at the Brother embroidery machines at Wal-Mart. Does anyone here have one? Do you like it? I'd love to be able to monogram and put the girls names on shirts/dresses that I make and I also saw the cute Disney embroidery designs. I'm not sure if I should get one or not, but I think they look like fun! I'd love to hear from anyone that has one.


----------



## Granna4679

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!

I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.





and the back:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:





and the applique a little closer





Thanks for looking!!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the applique a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Beautiful!  You do such wonderful work!


----------



## squirrel

I just picked up some blue fabric on the weekend to make the older niece a Cinderella Simply Sweet, since everything I made last year doesn't fit.  I had so much fun making the Belle dress, I want to do all of the princesses now.  I also found it in the discount section $3 metre.  I hope they do a 50% off soon on the bargain bin ($5 or less per metre), they just added a bunch of nice stuff.

I noticed everyone that does the Cinderella seems to use white.  I had planned on using two different blue fabrics.  The main one has silver splotches and the other one a lighter blue.

It's too hot upstairs to do sewing.  I have to get off the computer too as it's in the same room as the sewing machine.

Lots of cute stuff has been posted today.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

I love everything!  Especially the simply sweet with the circus tent!

And, to put my 2 cents in, the simply sweet for my daughter was small.  I made a 6 when she wore a 6 and while she was able to wear it for a couple months, she couldn't get it on or off...and certainly there wasn't room for any shirt to layer under it!

So...I'm making a Princess Leia ceremonial gown (the medal ceremony at the end of IV) for Star Wars  weekend at Legoland ... this weekend.  All was going fine - got some knit on sale at JoAnn's, had a pattern for a top that I was going to extend into a full-length dress.  I made a sample top to check the fit.  I even figured out, in theory, how to do the cape.  I made the dress, and you can see right through it!  I'd lined the bodice, but, really, I don't think that anyone needs to see undies through her dress!  (And they were white, too...)

The QUESTION  is - I've cut out a new dress...double pieces of each...to make a fully lined dress.  But I can't figure out how to put it together.  I keep sewing myself into a corner.  How do I put this together???  HELP!!!

I miss WDW...we went to DL recently and I saw not one custom all day.  At WDW it was always fun in lines to look for customs.

Deb


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Guys...I am working on an idea I have for a custom outfit for my little guy.  I want to create either a Rock-n-Roll type Mickey outfit or a sorta Punk Rock Mickey Mouse.  Have any of you ever created something like this?  I haven't been able to find a picture or a clipart that would resemble something like this.  Anyone wanna help?  LOL!!!!

P.S. I already have these killer looking toddler suspenders that I wanna use with this outfit.  They are black and white check suspenders. When we got them my DS could not wait to put them on, so there he was running around with these suspenders attached to his diaper....hahahahhahaha! Maybe you had to be there but it was so cute!  Hahahahaha


----------



## teresajoy

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



This is GORGEOUS!!! So pretty! 



dance2874 said:


> So after several soak cycles and a few washes most of it came out. I have 3 things that are pretty much 'play clothes' now because of stains...but way better than I thought when I first looked at it all. The cheapie kids make up really stains! I know when she had gotten some on the toy room carpet once it didnt come out so that is why I panicked.
> 
> SO, now I can move on to the rest of the laundry and I have 2 cakes due for the weekend. I am hoping to get them done tomorrow early so I can sew tomorrow night. I still have so much to do before we leave! I am down to 52 days



I'm glad to hear most of it came out! 



momto2cuties said:


> Thanks!  I think I can visualize it - but if you do happen to take some pics the next time you do it, I'd love to actually see it!  Maybe I'll get a chance to play around with the dress tonight and figure out a way to apply your technique to it! - Thanks again!



No problem! I'll get some pictures for you next time. 





MommyBoo! said:


> Thanks everybody!  Teresa - you always catch those little details!  The boots and hat were from the Disney Store.  She wears those boots with everything and gets lots of compliments on them!   I almost didn't get them but I am so glad I did; they have made her so happy.



I like a good game of I Spy! 
Those boots are just so cute! They really finish the outfit off perfectly! 
My Mom bought Arminda a pair of pink cowgirl boots when she was 5, she wore them EVERYWHERE! She loved those boots! 



Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


These are so pretty! That Dick and Jane fabric IS perfect for that pattern! And, your circus dress is so cute! I really like it, because I can't see any clowns on it! 



squirrel said:


> I just picked up some blue fabric on the weekend to make the older niece a Cinderella Simply Sweet, since everything I made last year doesn't fit.  I had so much fun making the Belle dress, I want to do all of the princesses now.  I also found it in the discount section $3 metre.  I hope they do a 50% off soon on the bargain bin ($5 or less per metre), they just added a bunch of nice stuff.
> 
> I noticed everyone that does the Cinderella seems to use white.  I had planned on using two different blue fabrics.  The main one has silver splotches and the other one a lighter blue.
> 
> It's too hot upstairs to do sewing.  I have to get off the computer too as it's in the same room as the sewing machine.
> 
> Lots of cute stuff has been posted today.



I've never used white on the ones I've done. I think the two different blues will be pretty!

And, because I have nothing much to post, I'll post my Cindy dresses! 

Lydia looks so much smaller to me in this picture!






I forgot all about this one!





I love this one! 





Harder to see these, but the sleeves are blue and the dress is silver (because Arminda says that is what color the dress really was). This fabric was AWFUL to work with!





I love the way Arminda looks in this picture!


----------



## teresajoy

Astro Orbiter said:


> I love everything!  Especially the simply sweet with the circus tent!
> 
> And, to put my 2 cents in, the simply sweet for my daughter was small.  I made a 6 when she wore a 6 and while she was able to wear it for a couple months, she couldn't get it on or off...and certainly there wasn't room for any shirt to layer under it!
> 
> So...I'm making a Princess Leia ceremonial gown (the medal ceremony at the end of IV) for Star Wars  weekend at Legoland ... this weekend.  All was going fine - got some knit on sale at JoAnn's, had a pattern for a top that I was going to extend into a full-length dress.  I made a sample top to check the fit.  I even figured out, in theory, how to do the cape.  I made the dress, and you can see right through it!  I'd lined the bodice, but, really, I don't think that anyone needs to see undies through her dress!  (And they were white, too...)
> 
> The QUESTION  is - I've cut out a new dress...double pieces of each...to make a fully lined dress.  But I can't figure out how to put it together.  I keep sewing myself into a corner.  How do I put this together???  HELP!!!
> 
> I miss WDW...we went to DL recently and I saw not one custom all day.  At WDW it was always fun in lines to look for customs.
> 
> Deb



I remember you said that before about the Simply Sweet.  I always go with Lyddie's measurements and it has always been  roomy. It  can be somewhat hard to get over her shoulders, but once we get past that, it fits fine.  She's actually  been wearing her Marie SS for over two years, and she's gone from a 5/6 to an 8/10 in regular clothes.  I guess it all depends on how your child is shaped. 

What pattern are you using for the Leia dress? Could you just have her wear a slip?


----------



## RMAMom

dance2874 said:


> I missed th ebus too, glad I found you all! Such cute stuff posted lately...but I lost a bunch of my quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> I got this pattern all cut out and ready to sew tonight actually! There are instructions included with the pattern on how to use snap tape on the legs so it can be opened easily for diaper changes. I bought some snap tape so I will see how it goes. I am hoping it isnt too hard but I am such a beginner I am not sure. The instructions are super clear with photos so I am thinking it will be ok.



I can't wait to hear your opinion on this pattern and to see your results!



ohanaMAMA said:


> I feel like I am sneaking into a secret place I shouldnt be in! I am a TOTAL non-sewer. And as a pooh shaped adult I can NEVER find cutesie disney stuff to wear. BUT I found the CUTEST polka dot tank top. I think it would look SO darling with minnie's face on the front. Can any of you sewers tell me the best place to buy one?   An applique maybe? I am artistic so if you know of a pattern for a felt cut out that could work too...
> 
> any help would be SO appreciated.


JoAnns and fabric.com sell  something called a fablique. Search it out, maybe google it and you should find some things that will work for you.



MommyBoo! said:


> Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.
> 
> 
> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



This is soo cute! I remember the boot stage, my DD used to call them boops and never went anywhere without them! Now my DGD wears her boots everywhere she goes. Time flys!



woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).


9:00  Gianna is a lucky girl!  Her outfits look great,



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



Love the Tiana dress. 



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!
> 
> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!


They look great, and I see some Disney in there! I think that elephant is adorable!



Jaylin said:


> Ok, you make the cutest things!!!!  I love this too!!!!!  Now, what pattern is this????  Did you shirr the back all by yourself?  I'm so jealous.  I've been trying with no sucess.  My Brother 2800D just does not want to shirr....anyone else have any luck with this machine?  I think the only way it'll work is if I use Carla C's method and sew with the elastic thread then pull and gather them all.....then I just have a problem with tacking then ends down.  I had a couple pop out last time and I had sewn over them 3 times!!!
> But I digress........LOVE YOUR DRESS!


Apparently shirring on a Brother is problematic. There are a few solutions here
http://www.sewmamasew.com/forum/index.php?topic=3352.0



Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



I think this beautiful just the way it is!



mommy2paisley said:


> Goodness, I'm gone a few days and you-all are already on Page 14!!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, I had asked in the previous thread where to find Disney fabric and I've now looked at my local Hancock (said they're not affiliated with the chains, therefore, they don't carry what everyone else does), Hobby Lobby, JoAnn Fabrics, and somewhere else that is slipping my mind right now.  No one local has any!!!!!!!  Can anyone help me with a good online place to find some?
> 
> I LOVED that blue/green mickey head cooridinating fabric someone posted, etc.!!!!!  What I'd _really_ like is something Winnie the Pooh that's not real babyish looking, as DD is 4.5 and already really cares about that.  And, I'd love something with Goofy!!!!  BUT I'd take some super cute Mickey/Minnie fabric at this point, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Google Disney fabric, it's everywhere.



Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the applique a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



They look great, I love the Dick and Jane fabric! Very cute!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the applique a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Beautiful!  I love all of the fabrics.


----------



## Granna4679

mommy2paisley said:


> Okay, I had asked in the previous thread where to find Disney fabric and I've now looked at my local Hancock (said they're not affiliated with the chains, therefore, they don't carry what everyone else does), Hobby Lobby, JoAnn Fabrics, and somewhere else that is slipping my mind right now.  No one local has any!!!!!!!  Can anyone help me with a good online place to find some?
> 
> I LOVED that blue/green mickey head cooridinating fabric someone posted, etc.!!!!!  What I'd _really_ like is something Winnie the Pooh that's not real babyish looking, as DD is 4.5 and already really cares about that.  And, I'd love something with Goofy!!!!  BUT I'd take some super cute Mickey/Minnie fabric at this point, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My Hancock usually has a lot of Disney but if you haven't found any, try Hancockfabrics.com....maybe you will have more luck.  Or if you have a Wal-mart that has fabric, they usually have a good selection.



McDuck said:


> Also, asking a favor...could y'all vote for my daughter Kaitlyn for the Gerber Photo Contest?  She could potentially win a $25,000 scholarship.  It's one vote per day per email address per computer (whew--apparently there was some rampant cheating last month).  http://www.gerber.com/photo/?entryid=75380&/#/detail/  Thanks!!!



Voted!!  She's a doll!



Jaylin said:


> See my problem is we are doing both the BBB then to the castle for lunch and on a different day we're going to 1900PF, so I need 2 princess dresses for each girl, I'm definately doing the one in pink and the other in blue for BBB&castle, I just can't decide on the style......and I got the fabric at Joanne's, totally lucked out.  I looked all over the entire store for something blue and sparkley and couldn't find a think, so as I'm walking over to the cutting table with some blue boring patterned fabric, I looked in the clearance section and "AHHHAAAAHHHH" there is was in blue and pink!!!  And even better it was marked down to $3/yard!!!!  Talk about pixie dust!
> 
> It is the Carla C simply sweet, but go on her blog and she has princefied versions of the simply sweet that are genious!



What about doing the A-line pattern as a shirt and put the stepsisters designs that Heather has on the front?  Then make easy fits to match.  The pattern doesn't call for a ruffle but you could add one anyway to dress it up a little.



arizonacolbys said:


> I've been out of the loop for a few months, but love seeing everyone's creations! I love to sew dresses for my oldest daughter, who will be 2 next month and I've been busy with our 2nd daughter that we just welcomed in April.  I'm currently working on a monkey quilt for my oldest for when we move her to her big girl bed later this month. After that, I'll be busy working on dresses for them both for our WDW trip this December!
> 
> I have a Husqvarna sewing machine that I really love, but I've been looking into an embroidery machine. We don't have a lot of money since I'm staying home with the girls right now, so I've been looking at the Brother embroidery machines at Wal-Mart. Does anyone here have one? Do you like it? I'd love to be able to monogram and put the girls names on shirts/dresses that I make and I also saw the cute Disney embroidery designs. I'm not sure if I should get one or not, but I think they look like fun! I'd love to hear from anyone that has one.



I don't have the brother from Wal-mart but I have a Brother Embroidery machine.  The built in Disney designs stitch out very small in my opinion (no more than 2-3").  I think you can upsize about 10% but that is all.  Also if you are wanting to monogram, you can make a word or name with the built in fonts but again...only the sizes they have installed.  Otherwise, you have to have a special digitizing program to do multiple words or use different fonts.



MommyBoo! said:


> Beautiful!  You do such wonderful work!



Thank you sooooo much!



Astro Orbiter said:


> I love everything!  Especially the simply sweet with the circus tent!
> 
> 
> So...I'm making a Princess Leia ceremonial gown (the medal ceremony at the end of IV) for Star Wars  weekend at Legoland ... this weekend.  All was going fine - got some knit on sale at JoAnn's, had a pattern for a top that I was going to extend into a full-length dress.  I made a sample top to check the fit.  I even figured out, in theory, how to do the cape.  I made the dress, and you can see right through it!  I'd lined the bodice, but, really, I don't think that anyone needs to see undies through her dress!  (And they were white, too...)
> 
> The QUESTION  is - I've cut out a new dress...double pieces of each...to make a fully lined dress.  But I can't figure out how to put it together.  I keep sewing myself into a corner.  How do I put this together???  HELP!!!
> 
> Deb



I can't picture why you are running into a corner  but I usually take both skirt pieces (skirt and lining) and match them up and then baste together before gathering.  Then I attach them as one piece.  Not sure I am much help there.



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Guys...I am working on an idea I have for a custom outfit for my little guy.  I want to create either a Rock-n-Roll type Mickey outfit or a sorta Punk Rock Mickey Mouse.  Have any of you ever created something like this?  I haven't been able to find a picture or a clipart that would resemble something like this.  Anyone wanna help?  LOL!!!!
> 
> P.S. I already have these killer looking toddler suspenders that I wanna use with this outfit.  They are black and white check suspenders. When we got them my DS could not wait to put them on, so there he was running around with these suspenders attached to his diaper....hahahahhahaha! Maybe you had to be there but it was so cute!  Hahahahaha



What if you used this design and put some sort of "flame" fabric or music fabric on the bandana/do-rag thingy?
http://www.etsy.com/listing/5073402...&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=6&order=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title



teresajoy said:


> These are so pretty! That Dick and Jane fabric IS perfect for that pattern! And, your circus dress is so cute! I really like it, because I can't see any clowns on it!
> 
> I love this one!



I didn't realize you didn't like clowns but I think you are correct....I don't believe there are any clowns on that fabric.  I didn't even notice that.

I love all of your Cindy dresses but this one has always been my favorite.



RMAMom said:


> This is soo cute! I remember the boot stage, my DD used to call them boops and never went anywhere without them! Now my DGD wears her boots everywhere she goes. Time flys!
> 
> They look great, I love the Dick and Jane fabric! Very cute!



Thank you for the compliment.

My DGD calls them "boops" too and she also says she loves to hear our 
"heart beep"


----------



## Fall1

WOW - people are SO talented!!

I recently saw this smock fabric at JoAnn's and wondererd if I could do an easy dress.  Has anyone used this?  How much would I need for a 3t dress?  It looks like I would just have to sew a straight line and add straps.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472997127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> I need to order some stabilizer from Marathon soon.  I was wondering what everyone uses.  I have the poly mesh for T's and I like it.  For everything else, I have the medium cut away.  It is so stiff that it hard to hoop!  I was considering the tearaway or the wash away.  Any opinions?  What is best for appliques, regular embroidery?  (I used the washaway last year for regular embroidery and I liked it).  Thanks!!
> 
> Also, has anyone used there prewound bobbins?



I use their prewound bobbins and love them!  I have never ordered their stabilizer.  I just buy the tear away stabalizer from Hobby Lobby and use it for everything and so far haven't had any problems.



Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!



I bought that same blue fabric at Joann's when they had it for 60% off.  It's really pretty.  i love what you did with it.

I love seeing all of the cowboy boot comments.  My DD had a red pair that she wore for quite some time.  They were her "bo bo boots".  "Bo Bo" was how she said cowboy and after that, the name just stuck.  She calls her Woody and Jessie dolls her bo bo's.  Anyway, she finally out grew them and it makes me so sad.  I really wanted to order the red ones from Disney but just haven't had the extra money.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health. 

What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.


----------



## McDuck

Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the applique a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



These are so cute!!  And, thanks for voting for Kaitlyn!    We really appreciate it!  



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health.
> 
> What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.



October is usually still hot or at least warm, but it can sometimes get a freak cold snap.  I'd bring some l/s and pants just in case--you probably would only need them at night if at all.  And a light jacket just in case.  We were there late-September, early-October in 2007 and it was hot the whole time for us.  Hope this helps!  

I think my question may have gotten lost in the lovely clothes and replies...*for applique, the clerk at Hancock's gave me Heat n Bond regular when I bought supplies ages ago.  Is this okay or should I go back and get some Lite?*


----------



## NiniMorris

McDuck said:


> These are so cute!!  And, thanks for voting for Kaitlyn!    We really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> October is usually still hot or at least warm, but it can sometimes get a freak cold snap.  I'd bring some l/s and pants just in case--you probably would only need them at night if at all.  And a light jacket just in case.  We were there late-September, early-October in 2007 and it was hot the whole time for us.  Hope this helps!
> 
> I think my question may have gotten lost in the lovely clothes and replies...*for applique, the clerk at Hancock's gave me Heat n Bond regular when I bought supplies ages ago.  Is this okay or should I go back and get some Lite?*




If it were me...I'd get the lite...the regular seems to be a royal pain to get the needle through without gumming up.  Of course...alcohol should remove the gum...

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

Fall1 said:


> WOW - people are SO talented!!
> 
> I recently saw this smock fabric at JoAnn's and wondererd if I could do an easy dress.  Has anyone used this?  How much would I need for a 3t dress?  It looks like I would just have to sew a straight line and add straps.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472997127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Measure your little one and add an inch or two and thats how much you'll need. You can use ribbon to add straps and if I were you I would hem it before you sew it on the side because it will be easier to hem as a flat piece.

Have fun!


----------



## McDuck

NiniMorris said:


> If it were me...I'd get the lite...the regular seems to be a royal pain to get the needle through without gumming up.  Of course...alcohol should remove the gum...
> 
> Nini



Thanks, Nini!  Guess I'll be off to Hancock's again later.  I definitely don't want to do anything to make my machine temperamental.  lol


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> If it were me...I'd get the lite...the regular seems to be a royal pain to get the needle through without gumming up.  Of course...alcohol should remove the gum...
> 
> Nini



I agree with Nini- I would use the lite. I made the mistake once of using something other than lite and drove myself crazy with ungumming (is that a word? LOL)the needle.


----------



## clairemolly

Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.


----------



## aksunshine

Yay!!! Welcome to the world Gavin!!!


----------



## Granna4679

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congrats....is he coming home in a CUSTOM?


----------



## RMAMom

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations!


----------



## tricia

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> I love all of your Cindy dresses but this one has always been my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> My DGD calls them "boops" too and she also says she loves to hear our
> "heart beep"


Thanks! 

Aww, your DGD is too cute! 





Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health.
> 
> What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.



It was BLAZIN HOT last year!!! I mean SERIOUSLY! Sweat-drippin-in-your-shoes HOT! The day we went to Epcot, the heat index was somewhere around 115. 



McDuck said:


> I think my question may have gotten lost in the lovely clothes and replies...*for applique, the clerk at Hancock's gave me Heat n Bond regular when I bought supplies ages ago.  Is this okay or should I go back and get some Lite?*


Absolutely positively do NOT try to use the regular, go back and get the lite. 



clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations!!!!

 Gavin Joseph is a wonderful name.


----------



## tricia

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health.
> 
> What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.



We were there the last week of sept and the first week of Oct. last year.  We were _melting_.  Absolutely no need for pants or l/s.  We always each bring a sweater with us for the airplane etc., but this trip it was *totally* unnecessary any other time.

I see Teresa agrees with me too.


----------



## aksunshine

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Guys...I am working on an idea I have for a custom outfit for my little guy.  I want to create either a Rock-n-Roll type Mickey outfit or a sorta Punk Rock Mickey Mouse.  Have any of you ever created something like this?  I haven't been able to find a picture or a clipart that would resemble something like this.  Anyone wanna help?  LOL!!!!
> 
> P.S. I already have these killer looking toddler suspenders that I wanna use with this outfit.  They are black and white check suspenders. When we got them my DS could not wait to put them on, so there he was running around with these suspenders attached to his diaper....hahahahhahaha! Maybe you had to be there but it was so cute!  Hahahahaha



LOL!!! I wish I could have seen him!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Awww... Teresa was Joseph your Gavin's middle name?


----------



## McDuck

Thanks for the heat n bond answers!  Will definitely stop at Hancock's later on today then and get some lite!

Congratulations and welcome to Gavin!!!


----------



## teresajoy

princesskayla said:


> Should I make a minnie dot dress for a 16 mo old using all  dots like the theme park minnie or with a red solid bodice with a white collar and dots for the sleeves and skirt like the stuffed animals and mickey's clubhouse minnie??



I've been thinking about this for the last few days, but I still don't have a good answer for you! Which look do you personally prefer? I'd go with the one that you keep picturing in your head when you think of the outfit. 

Sorry I'm not more help, but I didn't want you to think I had ignored your question!


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Awww... Teresa was Joseph your Gavin's middle name?



No, but Corey and Brian's middle names are Joseph.  
My Gavin was Gavin Merrell (my Dad's middle name).


----------



## Disneymom1218

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Guys...I am working on an idea I have for a custom outfit for my little guy.  I want to create either a Rock-n-Roll type Mickey outfit or a sorta Punk Rock Mickey Mouse.  Have any of you ever created something like this?  I haven't been able to find a picture or a clipart that would resemble something like this.  Anyone wanna help?  LOL!!!!
> 
> P.S. I already have these killer looking toddler suspenders that I wanna use with this outfit.  They are black and white check suspenders. When we got them my DS could not wait to put them on, so there he was running around with these suspenders attached to his diaper....hahahahhahaha! Maybe you had to be there but it was so cute!  Hahahahaha



I found  punk Mickey:




I found Hip Hop Mickey:




this is what came up for Rock star Mickey:


----------



## ellenbenny

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congrats! & Welcome to the world, Gavin!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> Yep, started today! I'll post a picture just because I never post anything anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I can't believe how grown up he looks here!  How has his first week been?


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congrats!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Love those, especially the Dick and Jane dress.  Is that for the first day of school?  



clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations!


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> I remember you said that before about the Simply Sweet.  I always go with Lyddie's measurements and it has always been  roomy. It  can be somewhat hard to get over her shoulders, but once we get past that, it fits fine.  She's actually  been wearing her Marie SS for over two years, and she's gone from a 5/6 to an 8/10 in regular clothes.  I guess it all depends on how your child is shaped.



Sometimes it's easier for my kids to step into the dress & just pull the straps over the arms.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health.
> 
> What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.



We'll be there the same time!  It will prob be hot, but last yr when we went (I think mid-Oct) there was a freak cold snap & we froze at MNSSHP.  We'll be prepared for anything this yr!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Yay!  congrats!!!!!


----------



## kdzbear

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations!


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!  I love all of the fabrics.



Thanks!



Fall1 said:


> WOW - people are SO talented!!
> 
> I recently saw this smock fabric at JoAnn's and wondererd if I could do an easy dress.  Has anyone used this?  How much would I need for a 3t dress?  It looks like I would just have to sew a straight line and add straps.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472997127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I measure around chest and then buy about 6 inches extra (on that fabric, they usually charge you by the inch).  I use the extra that I cut off to make the straps out of the flat part.  But using ribbon will be just as cute!



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health.
> 
> What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.



We went at the end of Oct last year and it was still hot.  We took l/s but never needed them.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love those, especially the Dick and Jane dress.  Is that for the first day of school?



I made it for a customer.  I know she wanted it for school clothes but not sure she will wear it the first day or not.  It would be very cute for that though, huh?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



What about adding silver or gold rick rack, I like going to the section of joann's where the sell stuff by the yard, silver or irredescent sequin strands, or beaded edging could be fun...


I am so bummed, I thought I had this great idea, Our joanns is relocating and looking to hire seasonal help, they dont pay much, but I thought I could work from 6 to closing on a few week nights, plus weekends and get some extra cash- but sadly they wont consider me because I can't start by 4. ;(


----------



## erikawolf2004

Astro Orbiter said:


> I love everything!  Especially the simply sweet with the circus tent!
> 
> And, to put my 2 cents in, the simply sweet for my daughter was small.  I made a 6 when she wore a 6 and while she was able to wear it for a couple months, she couldn't get it on or off...and certainly there wasn't room for any shirt to layer under it!
> 
> So...I'm making a Princess Leia ceremonial gown (the medal ceremony at the end of IV) for Star Wars  weekend at Legoland ... this weekend.  All was going fine - got some knit on sale at JoAnn's, had a pattern for a top that I was going to extend into a full-length dress.  I made a sample top to check the fit.  I even figured out, in theory, how to do the cape.  I made the dress, and you can see right through it!  I'd lined the bodice, but, really, I don't think that anyone needs to see undies through her dress!  (And they were white, too...)
> 
> The QUESTION  is - I've cut out a new dress...double pieces of each...to make a fully lined dress.  But I can't figure out how to put it together.  I keep sewing myself into a corner.  How do I put this together???  HELP!!!
> 
> I miss WDW...we went to DL recently and I saw not one custom all day.  At WDW it was always fun in lines to look for customs.
> 
> Deb



Couldn't she wear a slip or tan leggings/tights under it?  White undies will show up alot under something sheer, neutral tones are better.


----------



## Jaylin

Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the applique a little closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



I love your stuff, everything you make is alway amazing!!  



clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Can't wait to see pics...

Well, I'm moving on from the princess, maybe I'll be able to decide on something later.  Back to the embroidery, I think I'll work on the Jesse/Bullseye shirt and skirt.....11 days and counting!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.



Love this, just adorable, especially for the hot weather!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:



Two more wonderful creations!!!!  Love the Dick and Jane dress!!!!


----------



## Fall1

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks!
> I measure around chest and then buy about 6 inches extra (on that fabric, they usually charge you by the inch).  I use the extra that I cut off to make the straps out of the flat part.  But using ribbon will be just as cute!



Great idea, I'll try that!  Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.




Congratulations!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Sometimes it's easier for my kids to step into the dress & just pull the straps over the arms.



I agree, I do that sometimes too! Usually, Lydia is halfway into it and she will start yelling for me to come help! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am so bummed, I thought I had this great idea, Our joanns is relocating and looking to hire seasonal help, they dont pay much, but I thought I could work from 6 to closing on a few week nights, plus weekends and get some extra cash- but sadly they wont consider me because I can't start by 4. ;(


Aww, shoot! That could have been fun. I bet they won't hire you though because you actually know how to sew, and in my experience they don't hire those kinds of people.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations on your healthy little boy!!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am so bummed, I thought I had this great idea, Our joanns is relocating and looking to hire seasonal help, they dont pay much, but I thought I could work from 6 to closing on a few week nights, plus weekends and get some extra cash- but sadly they wont consider me because I can't start by 4. ;(



Before we found out about the new baby, I thought out loud about getting a p/t job at Hobby Lobby across the street from our home and my husband laughed so hard I thought he was gonna hyperventilate.  I have no idea why he had that reaction


----------



## MMitchell29

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



 Congrats Jen, and welcome to the world Gavin. There's  nothing better than new baby smell  gotta love it


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Our double stroller was somehow folded up when wet and now there is mildew on the fabric that we can't get out.  Does anyone know of anyway to get it out?    I am afraid it is a lost cause.  I really don't want to have to buy a new one before our trip and just to replace the fabric part is over $70 plus s&h!!!  Ugh!  I would really appreciate any help you can give me.



I think you already tried something, but I want to add that Carbona is great. You can get it in the grocery store, or even JoAnnes. They have different bottles for different type stains. I had a dress I made for Kirsta and brought it home from the dry cleaner, and put it in the closet with the bag still on it. When I got it out again, about a year later, it was COVERED in mold. I soaked it in Carbona twice and it took almost all of it out. Just a little was left on the underskirt that no one could see. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



This is cute. I never thought to do a strip skirt in Tiana. 



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Gorgeous stuff ladies!!!!
> 
> I need to get to sewing! Everything is non-Disney though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload. Haha. I just wanted to show some stuff off too!



I love it all. I have to say great job on all. But I have partial to the little cow. How cute is that!! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Sorry to be really late with this answer.  Wash the fabric in a pillow case.   I do this with all kinds of stuff.  It will protect the glitter too and keep it in the pillowcase instead of all over the washer and dryer.



Oh great idea!!!


----------



## CruisinEars

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## McDuck

Went to Hancock's to pick up my Heat n Bond Lite.  Picked up a couple patterns since it was 5 for $5 on Simplicity. Also stopped by the remnant bin to pick up some cheap fabric to practice applique.  Well, was I ever in the right place at the right time, as I picked up some fabric for future outfits to boot.  Here's a picture of my ~$16 haul (including the Heat n Bond which isn't pictured):






And close ups of my fabric--none of which was less than 1/2 yard, some of it even a full yard!


----------



## Octoberbabiesrus

Oh my word girls, I plan to become VERY active in this thread! I have a new baby daughter that will be NEEDING tons of beautiful clothing...but I saw the Snow white shirt in the last thread and was sooooo excited for it! I went on a mission to find it. I hit the three walmarts near me, then 3 in indiana, and 4 in michigan this past week. No luck! I was soooo upset! I got back Tuesday and had to shop at Walmart last night... I found it!!!!!


I was so excited, they had minnie, tiana, snow white and some sesame street ones. I looked over in the boys and found mickey, super grover, thomas, and I think a buzz. (dont qoute me!)


----------



## babynala

Granna4679 said:


> Brain dead tonight so can't help you with any ideas but just had to say how cute I think this is....can't wait to see the pics from Disney!!
> 
> I have finished a couple more things this week.  I am working on an Alice in Wonderland Vida tonight that I will post in a day or so,  but I finshed these in the last couple nights:
> Dick and Jane fabric that I love...it was so perfect for this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this cute little SS with circus fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Love the Dick and Jane.  That fabric is so cute and perfect for that pattern.  Did you do the circus tent "by hand"? 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Guys...I am working on an idea I have for a custom outfit for my little guy.  I want to create either a Rock-n-Roll type Mickey outfit or a sorta Punk Rock Mickey Mouse.  Have any of you ever created something like this?  I haven't been able to find a picture or a clipart that would resemble something like this.  Anyone wanna help?  LOL!!!!
> 
> P.S. I already have these killer looking toddler suspenders that I wanna use with this outfit.  They are black and white check suspenders. When we got them my DS could not wait to put them on, so there he was running around with these suspenders attached to his diaper....hahahahhahaha! Maybe you had to be there but it was so cute!  Hahahahaha


I can picture the diaper and suspenders  



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, its looking like we will be going to the world this October!  Still not 100% for sure though because of my dad's health.
> 
> What clothing is best for Oct? Can we still do shorts and tanks or do we need to get l/s? We'd be there the first week in Oct.


Congrats on your trip.  I would say that it will probably be hot but you never know with Orlando weather so just check the weather before and prepare for layers.  You will probably just need a sweatshirt in the evening.  Hopefully after this hot summer it will cool off and you will have great weather.



clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.


 Congratulations and welcome to the world Gavin.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am so bummed, I thought I had this great idea, Our joanns is relocating and looking to hire seasonal help, they dont pay much, but I thought I could work from 6 to closing on a few week nights, plus weekends and get some extra cash- but sadly they wont consider me because I can't start by 4. ;(


I'm sure your entire paycheck would be spent before your first shift was over.  



McDuck said:


> Went to Hancock's to pick up my Heat n Bond Lite.  Picked up a couple patterns since it was 5 for $5 on Simplicity. Also stopped by the remnant bin to pick up some cheap fabric to practice applique.  Well, was I ever in the right place at the right time, as I picked up some fabric for future outfits to boot.  Here's a picture of my ~$16 haul (including the Heat n Bond which isn't pictured):


WOW, looks like you got there right after a Disboutiquer went shopping.  My Hanckock doesn't mark down their remnants that much.  



Octoberbabiesrus said:


> Oh my word girls, I plan to become VERY active in this thread! I have a new baby daughter that will be NEEDING tons of beautiful clothing...but I saw the Snow white shirt in the last thread and was sooooo excited for it! I went on a mission to find it. I hit the three walmarts near me, then 3 in indiana, and 4 in michigan this past week. No luck! I was soooo upset! I got back Tuesday and had to shop at Walmart last night... I found it!!!!!
> 
> 
> I was so excited, they had minnie, tiana, snow white and some sesame street ones. I looked over in the boys and found mickey, super grover, thomas, and I think a buzz. (dont qoute me!)


Great score on the t-shirts.

Thanks for the iron advice.  I'll be on the look out for a Shark, should be easy to find since it is Shark Week


----------



## MouseTriper

Granna4679 said:


> What if you used this design and put some sort of "flame" fabric or music fabric on the bandana/do-rag thingy?
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/5073402...&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=6&order=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title"


Thank you so much for sending me this link.  It's definitely an idea to consider, I'll just have to decide whether I want it more piratey like..lol.  Thank you so much!



clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.


 Congratulations on your sweet little Gavin!!!!



aksunshine said:


> LOL!!! I wish I could have seen him!!!


  I wish you could have too Alicia...I miss you!!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I found  punk Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found Hip Hop Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what came up for Rock star Mickey:


Oh my goodness, these are perfect!!!  Thank you so much for tracking these down for me!!!  It gives me some more ideas for my little goofster!!!  Now if I can just get my idea to come to life!!!!  (That's the hard part sometimes,,,,at least for me...hahahahahaha)



babynala said:


> I can picture the diaper and suspenders :rotfl


 It was so cute and funny.  Wish I had gotten a picture that day!!!


----------



## dance2874

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.


YAY! Congrats and welcome to baby Gavin!


Now, I need to get off my computer and get sewing! I have been saying that for 2 days now and havent done it yet


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> Well...I guess I should have clarified my comment...when I make a Simply Sweet...I go solely by measurements.  And what ever size that tells me is the size I used for the Precious...I figured since they are both CarlaC, they should be the same size...KWIM?
> 
> Using that logic...the Precious is extremely snug, while the Simply Sweet is an exact fit...I have always just figured it was the difference in construction... one being more fitted and one being more loose.
> 
> I also use the measurement for the Vida...
> 
> 
> Nini



Do you suggest going up a size for the Precious?  Alexa is between a 6 and a 7.  I was going to go with a size 7 for the Precious but now I'm worried about it being too tight.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have something to post although it's nothing compared to some of the great creations I've seen on here lately.  I had to make this to match an orange and yellow hairbow that Alexa had.   Does anyone else do things like that?


----------



## eyor44

McDuck said:


> Went to Hancock's to pick up my Heat n Bond Lite.  Picked up a couple patterns since it was 5 for $5 on Simplicity. Also stopped by the remnant bin to pick up some cheap fabric to practice applique.  Well, was I ever in the right place at the right time, as I picked up some fabric for future outfits to boot.  Here's a picture of my ~$16 haul (including the Heat n Bond which isn't pictured):



WOW!!! You did good.


----------



## eyor44

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



How cute.


----------



## sahm1000

Welcome to the world Gavin!


----------



## Granna4679

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have something to post although it's nothing compared to some of the great creations I've seen on here lately.  I had to make this to match an orange and yellow hairbow that Alexa had.   Does anyone else do things like that?



I've been known to have to buy shoes and then have to find an outfit to match?  Does that count??

Super cute outfit, btw...so summery.  What pattern is that?



babynala said:


> Love the Dick and Jane.  That fabric is so cute and perfect for that pattern.  Did you do the circus tent "by hand"?



No...I did that one on my machine.  (Stitchontime.com)


----------



## mommy2paisley

Oh, I have wanted to learn to sew for a LONG, LONG, LONG time, and now the more I lurk/post on these threads, the more I want to!!!!!!!  I really have to teach myself.....or find a local class, which isn't easy to do in my very small area!!!!!!!  I seriously can't even get the thread spooled on the machine right (if that's even the correct terminology ) when I borrowed my aunt's sewing machine!!!!


Can anyone suggest a fairly inexpensive beginner machine I could get?  I'm thinking of asking for one for Christmas, but I'm so unsure of what a good beginner machine would be!!!!  

And, can you suggest a good first project to try?  I'm SOOOO bad at trying to take on the world, so to speak, and do something that is WAYYYY out of my league for a first try!!!!!  (For example, the first time I tried to sew as an adult, I went out and bought a skirt-suite-type pattern and fabric and was determined to make myself an outfit for work  Needless to say, I got frustrated, gave up and haven't tried since then.......since I couldn't get the thread on right AND since I couldn't get the pattern cut out right)


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone,

well I'm still shopping for supplies and haven't started sewing yet lol, but I like to get everything sorted before I start (um yeah that's what I tell myself)

I have been searching for an embroidery or applique design for a christmas themed stitch or santa stitch that type of thing (DD is obsessed with lilo and stitch) but haven't been able to find one.  I have designed my own stitch christmas fabric, which I'm going to print out at work as we have a dye sublimation machine, but I really want a matching design for the Tshirt.  The clipart I;ve used for the fabric is the pic of Stitch surrounded by christmas presents, I've posted a link below
http://disney-clipart.com/christmas/Christmas-lilo-stitch.php

Has anyone seen a digitized design like this anywhere?  I'd be so grateful if you could let me know.  I only have the customizer software for my janome which doesn't really do cliparts very well.

Thanks so much


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...the next time I let deadlines determine what I am going to do....can some one please kick me?  

I know I used to be able to turn out a dress in just a few hours.   Then, once I started sewing for this trip it is taking me more like a week to get a dress I really like. 

I knew I wanted to make a Simply Sweet for a special little girl to wear on her upcoming trip to Disney...I was only going to put one little embroidery on it...so It SHOULDN'T take that long...right?

Last night I found my self hurrying to get it finished so I could put it in the mail today on my trip to the post office.  I am not as happy with it as I thought I would be.  I took short cuts.  I didn't put a ruffle on the bottom (cause it would take too long), I forgot to put the 'tie' on for the peek a  boo skirt, so I had to improvise.  I cut the yellow for the over skirt wrong, so I had to use something different from my stash (and it is not the right color...too pale) One strap appears to be longer than the other...but I don't have a model in that size to check it out..so it may just be the way it is hanging.

I was full of good intentions (and we know what those lead to!) but the execution left a lot to be desired.

I am almost embarrassed  to send this out.  While I am not worried that it will fall apart...I am worried that it isn't quality looking.  I mean I am sure that my 10 year old could have done just as good a job!

I will press it up and make it look nice (only to cram it in a box to mail...LOL) but I am NOT at all happy with the results.  In fact, in stead of crossing it off my list, I think I will just erase it from my list!

My lesson for the day is...I WILL NOT SEW A DRESS JUST BECAUSE I HAVE A DEADLINE!!! I WILL TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT!!! DEADLINES (even if they are self imposed) ARE NOT WORTH IT!!!!

You don't know how strange that was for me to write...I am a deadline driven person!  LOL

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> OK...the next time I let deadlines determine what I am going to do....can some one please kick me?
> 
> I know I used to be able to turn out a dress in just a few hours.   Then, once I started sewing for this trip it is taking me more like a week to get a dress I really like.
> 
> I knew I wanted to make a Simply Sweet for a special little girl to wear on her upcoming trip to Disney...I was only going to put one little embroidery on it...so It SHOULDN'T take that long...right?
> 
> Last night I found my self hurrying to get it finished so I could put it in the mail today on my trip to the post office.  I am not as happy with it as I thought I would be.  I took short cuts.  I didn't put a ruffle on the bottom (cause it would take too long), I forgot to put the 'tie' on for the peek a  boo skirt, so I had to improvise.  I cut the yellow for the over skirt wrong, so I had to use something different from my stash (and it is not the right color...too pale) One strap appears to be longer than the other...but I don't have a model in that size to check it out..so it may just be the way it is hanging.
> 
> I was full of good intentions (and we know what those lead to!) but the execution left a lot to be desired.
> 
> I am almost embarrassed  to send this out.  While I am not worried that it will fall apart...I am worried that it isn't quality looking.  I mean I am sure that my 10 year old could have done just as good a job!
> 
> I will press it up and make it look nice (only to cram it in a box to mail...LOL) but I am NOT at all happy with the results.  In fact, in stead of crossing it off my list, I think I will just erase it from my list!
> 
> My lesson for the day is...I WILL NOT SEW A DRESS JUST BECAUSE I HAVE A DEADLINE!!! I WILL TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT!!! DEADLINES (even if they are self imposed) ARE NOT WORTH IT!!!!
> 
> You don't know how strange that was for me to write...I am a deadline driven person!  LOL
> 
> Nini



This is kind of funny because if you don't give me a deadline I'll make it take all year! Tell me you need it tomorrow I'll make it tonight, but tell me you need it in 30 days and I'll make it in 29! I keep trying to change but it isn't working! I am also the calmest person in the world when I have a list a mile long. No idea why!


----------



## jessica52877

mommy2paisley said:


> Oh, I have wanted to learn to sew for a LONG, LONG, LONG time, and now the more I lurk/post on these threads, the more I want to!!!!!!!  I really have to teach myself.....or find a local class, which isn't easy to do in my very small area!!!!!!!  I seriously can't even get the thread spooled on the machine right (if that's even the correct terminology ) when I borrowed my aunt's sewing machine!!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fairly inexpensive beginner machine I could get?  I'm thinking of asking for one for Christmas, but I'm so unsure of what a good beginner machine would be!!!!
> 
> And, can you suggest a good first project to try?  I'm SOOOO bad at trying to take on the world, so to speak, and do something that is WAYYYY out of my league for a first try!!!!!  (For example, the first time I tried to sew as an adult, I went out and bought a skirt-suite-type pattern and fabric and was determined to make myself an outfit for work  Needless to say, I got frustrated, gave up and haven't tried since then.......since I couldn't get the thread on right AND since I couldn't get the pattern cut out right)



Alot of us on the thread have a Brother CS-6000 machine. 2nd one down. 
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...+sewing+machine&Find.x=17&Find.y=10&Find=Find

My best friend got the project runway one and it works awesome as well for just hand applique and sewing! Embroidery machines are another story! LOL!

A couple of great first patterns are by CarlaC and can be bought at youcanmakethis.com  . Try the easy fits first and then I would say the peasant top/dress or simply sweet. Everything is laid out with step by step directions and pictures! Many folks on here taught themselves how to sew, me included, only I learned from a commercial pattern before this thread existed. Oh, how I wish it did then!



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> well I'm still shopping for supplies and haven't started sewing yet lol, but I like to get everything sorted before I start (um yeah that's what I tell myself)
> 
> I have been searching for an embroidery or applique design for a christmas themed stitch or santa stitch that type of thing (DD is obsessed with lilo and stitch) but haven't been able to find one.  I have designed my own stitch christmas fabric, which I'm going to print out at work as we have a dye sublimation machine, but I really want a matching design for the Tshirt.  The clipart I;ve used for the fabric is the pic of Stitch surrounded by christmas presents, I've posted a link below
> http://disney-clipart.com/christmas/Christmas-lilo-stitch.php
> 
> Has anyone seen a digitized design like this anywhere?  I'd be so grateful if you could let me know.  I only have the customizer software for my janome which doesn't really do cliparts very well.
> 
> Thanks so much



Love the clipart! I haven't seen a digital design like that anywhere but then again I haven't looked!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congrats!  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

McDuck said:


> Went to Hancock's to pick up my Heat n Bond Lite.  Picked up a couple patterns since it was 5 for $5 on Simplicity. Also stopped by the remnant bin to pick up some cheap fabric to practice applique.  Well, was I ever in the right place at the right time, as I picked up some fabric for future outfits to boot.  Here's a picture of my ~$16 haul (including the Heat n Bond which isn't pictured):



SCORE!!  You did get LUCKY!!  Most of those are at least $5 a yard normally!!



jessica52877 said:


> This is kind of funny because if you don't give me a deadline I'll make it take all year! Tell me you need it tomorrow I'll make it tonight, but tell me you need it in 30 days and I'll make it in 29! I keep trying to change but it isn't working! I am also the calmest person in the world when I have a list a mile long. No idea why!



I'm part of this club as well.  It drives my hubby BONKERS, I'm usually working on a gift about and hour before we're out the door


----------



## 2cutekidz

MommyBoo! said:


> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



Too cute!! Great minds...I used the same fabrics for DD's set 








ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



Adorable!! I want to make a Tiana set, but am stumped on what to make!


----------



## teresajoy

McDuck said:


> Went to Hancock's to pick up my Heat n Bond Lite.  Picked up a couple patterns since it was 5 for $5 on Simplicity. Also stopped by the remnant bin to pick up some cheap fabric to practice applique.  Well, was I ever in the right place at the right time, as I picked up some fabric for future outfits to boot.  Here's a picture of my ~$16 haul (including the Heat n Bond which isn't pictured):



Wow!!! Great deals!!!! 



Octoberbabiesrus said:


> Oh my word girls, I plan to become VERY active in this thread! I have a new baby daughter that will be NEEDING tons of beautiful clothing...but I saw the Snow white shirt in the last thread and was sooooo excited for it! I went on a mission to find it. I hit the three walmarts near me, then 3 in indiana, and 4 in michigan this past week. No luck! I was soooo upset! I got back Tuesday and had to shop at Walmart last night... I found it!!!!!
> 
> 
> I was so excited, they had minnie, tiana, snow white and some sesame street ones. I looked over in the boys and found mickey, super grover, thomas, and I think a buzz. (dont qoute me!)



Where were you looking in Michigan? Just wondering if you were looking near me! 



babynala said:


> Thanks for the iron advice.  I'll be on the look out for a Shark, should be easy to find since it is Shark Week






MouseTriper said:


> It was so cute and funny.  Wish I had gotten a picture that day!!!



YOU didn't take a picture????? 
(one banana Beth??? come on, you know better)


WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have something to post although it's nothing compared to some of the great creations I've seen on here lately.  I had to make this to match an orange and yellow hairbow that Alexa had.   Does anyone else do things like that?



That is really cute!!! I like the colors. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Do you suggest going up a size for the Precious?  Alexa is between a 6 and a 7.  I was going to go with a size 7 for the Precious but now I'm worried about it being too tight.



Going up a size wouldn't be a bad idea. With the tie, you can always make it fit tighter if it turns out too big. Are you going with the measurements or her regular size? I always go with meaurements. 



mommy2paisley said:


> Oh, I have wanted to learn to sew for a LONG, LONG, LONG time, and now the more I lurk/post on these threads, the more I want to!!!!!!!  I really have to teach myself.....or find a local class, which isn't easy to do in my very small area!!!!!!!  I seriously can't even get the thread spooled on the machine right (if that's even the correct terminology ) when I borrowed my aunt's sewing machine!!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fairly inexpensive beginner machine I could get?  I'm thinking of asking for one for Christmas, but I'm so unsure of what a good beginner machine would be!!!!
> 
> And, can you suggest a good first project to try?  I'm SOOOO bad at trying to take on the world, so to speak, and do something that is WAYYYY out of my league for a first try!!!!!  (For example, the first time I tried to sew as an adult, I went out and bought a skirt-suite-type pattern and fabric and was determined to make myself an outfit for work  Needless to say, I got frustrated, gave up and haven't tried since then.......since I couldn't get the thread on right AND since I couldn't get the pattern cut out right)



Hey, we all have to start somewhere! There are many ladies on here who didn't sew at all when they found this thread, and now turn out some of the most AMAZING items! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...the next time I let deadlines determine what I am going to do....can some one please kick me?
> 
> I know I used to be able to turn out a dress in just a few hours.   Then, once I started sewing for this trip it is taking me more like a week to get a dress I really like.
> 
> I knew I wanted to make a Simply Sweet for a special little girl to wear on her upcoming trip to Disney...I was only going to put one little embroidery on it...so It SHOULDN'T take that long...right?
> 
> Last night I found my self hurrying to get it finished so I could put it in the mail today on my trip to the post office.  I am not as happy with it as I thought I would be.  I took short cuts.  I didn't put a ruffle on the bottom (cause it would take too long), I forgot to put the 'tie' on for the peek a  boo skirt, so I had to improvise.  I cut the yellow for the over skirt wrong, so I had to use something different from my stash (and it is not the right color...too pale) One strap appears to be longer than the other...but I don't have a model in that size to check it out..so it may just be the way it is hanging.
> 
> I was full of good intentions (and we know what those lead to!) but the execution left a lot to be desired.
> 
> I am almost embarrassed  to send this out.  While I am not worried that it will fall apart...I am worried that it isn't quality looking.  I mean I am sure that my 10 year old could have done just as good a job!
> 
> I will press it up and make it look nice (only to cram it in a box to mail...LOL) but I am NOT at all happy with the results.  In fact, in stead of crossing it off my list, I think I will just erase it from my list!
> 
> My lesson for the day is...I WILL NOT SEW A DRESS JUST BECAUSE I HAVE A DEADLINE!!! I WILL TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT!!! DEADLINES (even if they are self imposed) ARE NOT WORTH IT!!!!
> 
> You don't know how strange that was for me to write...I am a deadline driven person!  LOL
> 
> Nini



Aren't you going to show us a picture??



jessica52877 said:


> This is kind of funny because if you don't give me a deadline I'll make it take all year! Tell me you need it tomorrow I'll make it tonight, but tell me you need it in 30 days and I'll make it in 29! I keep trying to change but it isn't working! I am also the calmest person in the world when I have a list a mile long. No idea why!



Except for the long list part, I could have wrote this word for word about myself!


----------



## ireland_nicole

First things First!

1. Welcome to the world Gavin!

2. Piper, I'm sorry to hear about your stroke, but your attitude is definitely positively impacting your improvement.  I am praying and believing for a full recovery- whether you're sewing at the minute or not, we're sure glad you're around with your wisdom!

3. Love everything- especially Granna's stuff- the Dick and Jane dress is soooo cute!


Got some things done, most of which I forgot to get pics of- doh!

Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)




it's the ruffle halter from YCMT
Caitie's 1st day of school outfit




The fabric you can't see well is super cute- has pink guitars and stuff; It's Lisa's Zoe skirt from YCMT (which needs threads trimmed still- oops) and Heather Sue's School Rocks design from Etsy.

So about now, you're probably thinkin'- hey, that embroidery work looks a bit bigger than her 5x7 hoop...

Well...
Wait for it...
Wait for it...
OK, I can't wait any more: Without further ado, I give you-

the new Perla!





If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-

So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> So about now, you're probably thinkin'- hey, that embroidery work looks a bit bigger than her 5x7 hoop...
> 
> Well...
> Wait for it...
> Wait for it...
> OK, I can't wait any more: Without further ado, I give you-
> 
> the new Perla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.





That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!!


By the way...isn't it cute when the kids throw back your own words to you!!!

This is a lesson I struggle with daily...thanks for the encouragement!


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Oh...and as for the  picture of my Snow White dress...I did post it on Facebook and my blog...but I'm really not happy enough with it to post it here...


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Congrats on your new Perla!  What a blessing for you, as well as for the seller, I can only imagine her sadness at the need to sell her machine, but the hope she must have felt with your trade in surely felt like a blessing to her too!  Never underestimate the power of prayer.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mommy2paisley said:


> Oh, I have wanted to learn to sew for a LONG, LONG, LONG time, and now the more I lurk/post on these threads, the more I want to!!!!!!!  I really have to teach myself.....or find a local class, which isn't easy to do in my very small area!!!!!!!  I seriously can't even get the thread spooled on the machine right (if that's even the correct terminology ) when I borrowed my aunt's sewing machine!!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fairly inexpensive beginner machine I could get?  I'm thinking of asking for one for Christmas, but I'm so unsure of what a good beginner machine would be!!!!
> 
> And, can you suggest a good first project to try?  I'm SOOOO bad at trying to take on the world, so to speak, and do something that is WAYYYY out of my league for a first try!!!!!  (For example, the first time I tried to sew as an adult, I went out and bought a skirt-suite-type pattern and fabric and was determined to make myself an outfit for work  Needless to say, I got frustrated, gave up and haven't tried since then.......since I couldn't get the thread on right AND since I couldn't get the pattern cut out right)



I second the Carla C stuff at youcanmakethis.com  I particularly love the easy fits, then either the simply sweet or the portrait peasant- I promise you can do this; I couldn't sew a stitch a year and a half ago, it was ycmt and the girls on this thread who taught me.



NiniMorris said:


> Oh...and as for the  picture of my Snow White dress...I did post it on Facebook and my blog...but I'm really not happy enough with it to post it here...
> 
> 
> Nini


Honey, I know you're dissapointed.  And it's ok to learn from this experience and do things differently next time.  But I think you're like most of us in that you want things to be perfect.  So what you see as damaged most likely will still be loved and appreciated by the little girl wearing it who can't see what the expectations in your head are, anyway kwim?  I bet it's a lot better than you think.  If you want, you could make her something else, maybe for fall or Christmas when you have time; that way you will know she's gotten your best, too.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> First things First!
> 
> 1. Welcome to the world Gavin!
> 
> 2. Piper, I'm sorry to hear about your stroke, but your attitude is definitely positively impacting your improvement.  I am praying and believing for a full recovery- whether you're sewing at the minute or not, we're sure glad you're around with your wisdom!
> 
> 3. Love everything- especially Granna's stuff- the Dick and Jane dress is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> Got some things done, most of which I forgot to get pics of- doh!
> 
> Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the ruffle halter from YCMT
> Caitie's 1st day of school outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric you can't see well is super cute- has pink guitars and stuff; It's Lisa's Zoe skirt from YCMT (which needs threads trimmed still- oops) and Heather Sue's School Rocks design from Etsy.
> 
> So about now, you're probably thinkin'- hey, that embroidery work looks a bit bigger than her 5x7 hoop...
> 
> Well...
> Wait for it...
> Wait for it...
> OK, I can't wait any more: Without further ado, I give you-
> 
> the new Perla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.




I am SO GLAD you shared the story of Perla!  You have just blessed me with your faith!  What an amnazing story!
Congratulations!




NiniMorris said:


> Oh...and as for the  picture of my Snow White dress...I did post it on Facebook and my blog...but I'm really not happy enough with it to post it here...
> 
> 
> Nini



I checked out your blog - I just wanted to say that I think the dress is cute!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the ruffle halter from YCMT
> Caitie's 1st day of school outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric you can't see well is super cute- has pink guitars and stuff; It's Lisa's Zoe skirt from YCMT (which needs threads trimmed still- oops) and Heather Sue's School Rocks design from Etsy.
> 
> So about now, you're probably thinkin'- hey, that embroidery work looks a bit bigger than her 5x7 hoop...
> 
> Well...
> Wait for it...
> Wait for it...
> OK, I can't wait any more: Without further ado, I give you-
> 
> the new Perla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-





The outfits are great!! I love the School Rocks one!!!

I'm excited bout your machine!! Now, aren't you glad we talked you into waiting!!  I'm so glad you shared the story!
Hey, could you pray for me to get a nicer machine too? 
or, 
everyone could vote for me, every day:
http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=544510


----------



## livndisney

I managed to mangle my back pretty bad so about the only thing I can do is sit. So I started a challenge for myself "A dress a day". The "plan" was to get my etsy shop stocked. However Miss M had other plans. So far I have made two dresses (in two days) she has claimed both of them. One is a Lilo like I made for a customer this spring (Which by rights I guess should be hers since I made something for a customer I had not made for her LOL). The second is a pink cinderella. I am really happy with the pink cinderella and will try and post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Oh...and as for the  picture of my Snow White dress...I did post it on Facebook and my blog...but I'm really not happy enough with it to post it here...
> 
> 
> Nini



I just looked at your blog. I think the dress is really pretty! I like the yellow on the skirt, and the little ribbon on the peekaboo part is very cute!! I understand how you feel though, I made a pink Cinderella dress for a Give a few months ago. My machine was acting up that week, plus I was sick, and the resulting dress was so not what I'd wanted! I never posted pictures of it either!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I managed to mangle my back pretty bad so about the only thing I can do is sit. So I started a challenge for myself "A dress a day". The "plan" was to get my etsy shop stocked. However Miss M had other plans. So far I have made two dresses (in two days) she has claimed both of them. One is a Lilo like I made for a customer this spring (Which by rights I guess should be hers since I made something for a customer I had not made for her LOL). The second is a pink cinderella. I am really happy with the pink cinderella and will try and post some pics as soon as I can.



I hope your back gets better real soon! I was going to attempt another pink Cinderella dress soon myself! I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I just bought PED basic for myself, and I'm trying to figure it out.  The one thing I want to do is combine letters, and I'm looking for a good Disney letter font.  I did buy one off Etsy a while back, but when I opened it in PED today, it looked to me like the upper and lowercase weren't different, some were but not all.  If anyone has a fav digitizer they use for this font, please PM me.  Heather...yoohoo, where are you?  This is something I'd buy if you have it.


----------



## MommyBoo!

teresajoy said:


> I forgot all about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harder to see these, but the sleeves are blue and the dress is silver (because Arminda says that is what color the dress really was). This fabric was AWFUL to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way Arminda looks in this picture!



Those are all so pretty!



RMAMom said:


> This is soo cute! I remember the boot stage, my DD used to call them boops and never went anywhere without them! Now my DGD wears her boots everywhere she goes. Time flys!



Thank you!  Yeah, we are enjoying the boot stage.  We have a 13 year old dd - her stages aren't as fun.  LOL



McDuck said:


> Went to Hancock's to pick up my Heat n Bond Lite.  Picked up a couple patterns since it was 5 for $5 on Simplicity. Also stopped by the remnant bin to pick up some cheap fabric to practice applique.  Well, was I ever in the right place at the right time, as I picked up some fabric for future outfits to boot.  Here's a picture of my ~$16 haul (including the Heat n Bond which isn't pictured):



Nice haul!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have something to post although it's nothing compared to some of the great creations I've seen on here lately.  I had to make this to match an orange and yellow hairbow that Alexa had.   Does anyone else do things like that?



I have done that before!  Super cute set!



2cutekidz said:


> Too cute!! Great minds...I used the same fabrics for DD's set



LOL I had the fabrics and was going to do a 3 tiered skirt using one fabric first each tier but your skirt inspired me to do the patchwork.  DH picked the bias tape over lace trim for the bottom.  Thanks for the inspiration!



ireland_nicole said:


> Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the ruffle halter from YCMT
> Caitie's 1st day of school outfit



Cute outfits!  I think I may add that halter pattern to my wish list.  Congrats on the new machine!

Lost pics again!


----------



## Jaylin

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have something to post although it's nothing compared to some of the great creations I've seen on here lately.  I had to make this to match an orange and yellow hairbow that Alexa had.   Does anyone else do things like that?



Is this the tiered flouncy dress patterns?  I love it!  But did she have any problems getting it on?  Without a zipper, I couldn't get it on my DD, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## NaeNae

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just bought PED basic for myself, and I'm trying to figure it out.  The one thing I want to do is combine letters, and I'm looking for a good Disney letter font.  I did buy one off Etsy a while back, but when I opened it in PED today, it looked to me like the upper and lowercase weren't different, some were but not all.  If anyone has a fav digitizer they use for this font, please PM me.  Heather...yoohoo, where are you?  This is something I'd buy if you have it.



Check you software and see if it will use any TT (true type) font.  If it will then all you have to do is find a Disney TT font and download it to your computer.  You have to put it into your fonts file on your control panel.  After you get it to the fonts file the you should be able to access it in your PED software.  I think I found mine on fonts101.com, waltdisney TT font.  Once it's listed in the fonts drop down menu then all you have to do it type what you want and it will be in the disney font.  Hope this helps.


----------



## babynala

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have something to post although it's nothing compared to some of the great creations I've seen on here lately.  I had to make this to match an orange and yellow hairbow that Alexa had.   Does anyone else do things like that?


This outfit is really cute - love the colors.  



mommy2paisley said:


> Oh, I have wanted to learn to sew for a LONG, LONG, LONG time, and now the more I lurk/post on these threads, the more I want to!!!!!!!  I really have to teach myself.....or find a local class, which isn't easy to do in my very small area!!!!!!!  I seriously can't even get the thread spooled on the machine right (if that's even the correct terminology ) when I borrowed my aunt's sewing machine!!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fairly inexpensive beginner machine I could get?  I'm thinking of asking for one for Christmas, but I'm so unsure of what a good beginner machine would be!!!!
> 
> And, can you suggest a good first project to try?  I'm SOOOO bad at trying to take on the world, so to speak, and do something that is WAYYYY out of my league for a first try!!!!!  (For example, the first time I tried to sew as an adult, I went out and bought a skirt-suite-type pattern and fabric and was determined to make myself an outfit for work  Needless to say, I got frustrated, gave up and haven't tried since then.......since I couldn't get the thread on right AND since I couldn't get the pattern cut out right)


I'm not sure I have any good advice on machines as I have a pretty old Kenmore sewing machine.  It does seem that people seem to like their Brother machines.  Make sure it has a button hole foot / stitch.  It make life very easy.  As for commercial patterns - I can see why you would be frustrated.  There seem to be some easy, free tutorials for Pillowcase dresses (you can make them with fabric).  I have to agree CarlaC is the way to go for patterns.  Her directions and pictures make it so easy to make something pretty. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...the next time I let deadlines determine what I am going to do....can some one please kick me?
> 
> I know I used to be able to turn out a dress in just a few hours.   Then, once I started sewing for this trip it is taking me more like a week to get a dress I really like.
> 
> I knew I wanted to make a Simply Sweet for a special little girl to wear on her upcoming trip to Disney...I was only going to put one little embroidery on it...so It SHOULDN'T take that long...right?
> 
> Last night I found my self hurrying to get it finished so I could put it in the mail today on my trip to the post office.  I am not as happy with it as I thought I would be.  I took short cuts.  I didn't put a ruffle on the bottom (cause it would take too long), I forgot to put the 'tie' on for the peek a  boo skirt, so I had to improvise.  I cut the yellow for the over skirt wrong, so I had to use something different from my stash (and it is not the right color...too pale) One strap appears to be longer than the other...but I don't have a model in that size to check it out..so it may just be the way it is hanging.
> 
> I was full of good intentions (and we know what those lead to!) but the execution left a lot to be desired.
> 
> I am almost embarrassed  to send this out.  While I am not worried that it will fall apart...I am worried that it isn't quality looking.  I mean I am sure that my 10 year old could have done just as good a job!
> 
> I will press it up and make it look nice (only to cram it in a box to mail...LOL) but I am NOT at all happy with the results.  In fact, in stead of crossing it off my list, I think I will just erase it from my list!
> 
> My lesson for the day is...I WILL NOT SEW A DRESS JUST BECAUSE I HAVE A DEADLINE!!! I WILL TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT!!! DEADLINES (even if they are self imposed) ARE NOT WORTH IT!!!!
> 
> You don't know how strange that was for me to write...I am a deadline driven person!  LOL
> 
> Nini


First off, don't be so hard on yourself.  I saw your quilt and that cute Snow White dress on your Facebook page today and I came over here to say that they came out really nice and that I loved the Snow White dress.  Rushing does always cause problems for me too.  I always get the fabric caught under the hoop or cut the fabric too small.  Erase that dress off your list but know that the lucky little girl who received that dress is going to be so happy.  



ireland_nicole said:


> First things First!
> 
> 1. Welcome to the world Gavin!
> 
> 2. Piper, I'm sorry to hear about your stroke, but your attitude is definitely positively impacting your improvement.  I am praying and believing for a full recovery- whether you're sewing at the minute or not, we're sure glad you're around with your wisdom!
> 
> 3. Love everything- especially Granna's stuff- the Dick and Jane dress is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> Got some things done, most of which I forgot to get pics of- doh!
> 
> Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the ruffle halter from YCMT
> Caitie's 1st day of school outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric you can't see well is super cute- has pink guitars and stuff; It's Lisa's Zoe skirt from YCMT (which needs threads trimmed still- oops) and Heather Sue's School Rocks design from Etsy.
> 
> So about now, you're probably thinkin'- hey, that embroidery work looks a bit bigger than her 5x7 hoop...
> 
> Well...
> Wait for it...
> Wait for it...
> OK, I can't wait any more: Without further ado, I give you-
> 
> the new Perla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.


I love that halter shirt, it looks so comfy and super stylish.  The back to school outfit ROCKS.  Love that skirt.  As for Perla, I'm glad that you shared this story and it sounds like you have made 2 new friends.  



livndisney said:


> I managed to mangle my back pretty bad so about the only thing I can do is sit. So I started a challenge for myself "A dress a day". The "plan" was to get my etsy shop stocked. However Miss M had other plans. So far I have made two dresses (in two days) she has claimed both of them. One is a Lilo like I made for a customer this spring (Which by rights I guess should be hers since I made something for a customer I had not made for her LOL). The second is a pink cinderella. I am really happy with the pink cinderella and will try and post some pics as soon as I can.


Yikes, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MommyBoo!

livndisney said:


> I managed to mangle my back pretty bad so about the only thing I can do is sit. So I started a challenge for myself "A dress a day". The "plan" was to get my etsy shop stocked. However Miss M had other plans. So far I have made two dresses (in two days) she has claimed both of them. One is a Lilo like I made for a customer this spring (Which by rights I guess should be hers since I made something for a customer I had not made for her LOL). The second is a pink cinderella. I am really happy with the pink cinderella and will try and post some pics as soon as I can.



I missed this.  I hope you feel better soon!  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NaeNae said:


> Check you software and see if it will use any TT (true type) font.  If it will then all you have to do is find a Disney TT font and download it to your computer.  You have to put it into your fonts file on your control panel.  After you get it to the fonts file the you should be able to access it in your PED software.  I think I found mine on fonts101.com, waltdisney TT font.  Once it's listed in the fonts drop down menu then all you have to do it type what you want and it will be in the disney font.  Hope this helps.


Ummm...check which software?  Does PED do this?  Its the only one I have for embroidery, I don't digitize.  I did purchase the one you can get a limited version for free, or pay to have the disc sent, but I could never get it to agree with my computer and gave up on it.  I am a total novice to all this, and I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Finished my second Feliz for the trip to WDW in December with 4 dgd's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I knew what I wanted to do with this Pooh eyelet since the minute I found it. This is dress #2 for the 3 year old; now to make some hard decisions about the older girls and get cracking!! After, of course, catching up on this thread


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ummm...check which software?  Does PED do this?  Its the only one I have for embroidery, I don't digitize.  I did purchase the one you can get a limited version for free, or pay to have the disc sent, but I could never get it to agree with my computer and gave up on it.  I am a total novice to all this, and I'm open to any and all suggestions.



PED Basic, doesn't do anything like that. If you have the PE-Design it would. But, you are saying you only have the box, right? You will have to have a different program to combine letters into words (unless your machine does that?)


----------



## teresajoy

GrammaBelle said:


> Finished my second Feliz for the trip to WDW in December with 4 dgd's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what I wanted to do with this Pooh eyelet since the minute I found it. This is dress #2 for the 3 year old; now to make some hard decisions about the older girls and get cracking!! After, of course, catching up on this thread




This is just beautiful!!!! Wow!! Very nice!


----------



## fairygoodmother

NiniMorris said:


> Oh...and as for the  picture of my Snow White dress...I did post it on Facebook and my blog...but I'm really not happy enough with it to post it here...
> 
> 
> Nini



Did you remove that picture?  I've been looking and I can't find it on your FB or your blog!  
Nini, I second-guess EVERYTHING that comes from my sewing machine.  I find EVERYTHING that's "wrong" and I dwell on those imperfections.  My cousin Karen often tells me that she sees nothing wrong, and "if other people can see those imperfections, then they're too close to the child and need to back up" 

Joanna will absolutely love that dress - just wait til you see a picture of her with it...you'll see.   Meanwhile, picture, please???????


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> PED Basic, doesn't do anything like that. If you have the PE-Design it would. But, you are saying you only have the box, right? You will have to have a different program to combine letters into words (unless your machine does that?)



I guess I bought the wrong software, combining words into letters is exactly what I want to do.  My machine can do it, but spacing is difficult because the array and spacing buttons only work with the pre-loaded fonts, plus it stops after every letter to be prompted to the next, like a color change, that's annoying and time comsuming.  Which was fine until I wanted the Disney Font, there were many good ones to choose from.  I usually just load my designs onto a floppy and work from that, but its working blind because I can't tell what I've got until I put it in the machine.  I had priced out the PE-Design, but got a quote of 2k from my sewing store, and decided then that I didn't need to digitize, and Heather was worth every cent I spend in her store!   I can buy lots of designs stress-free for that.    So now I have to decide if it's worth keeping, just to be able to see the files might be something I can live without.

On a positive note, after looking at the Walt font, I do have the correct embroidery file for it.  He just makes some of his letters different than I thought.


----------



## MMitchell29

I have a couple quick questions please:

 1. It seems like CarlaC patterns are online only, in other words it is not something she would send me through the mail it would have to be viewed online in pdf format. Am I correct? 

 2. How is CarlaC pattern different from simplicity patterns? Or is there a big difference?

 3. Did most of you ladies start off with CarlaC patterns? If so did you print them out? 

 Thanks for any input or suggestions


----------



## McDuck

MMitchell29 said:


> I have a couple quick questions please:
> 
> 1. It seems like CarlaC patterns are online only, in other words it is not something she would send me through the mail it would have to be viewed online in pdf format. Am I correct?
> 
> 2. How is CarlaC pattern different from simplicity patterns? Or is there a big difference?
> 
> 3. Did most of you ladies start off with CarlaC patterns? If so did you print them out?
> 
> Thanks for any input or suggestions



Carla has just come out with her patterns in paper format.  I am not sure where you can purchase them as of yet, but she has the information on her website, ScientificSeamstress.com.  From what I can tell, only having read over the PDF style and not working with it yet, she explains things that the instructions in a Simplcity pattern would assume you already know and really spells it out.  Also, her patterns appear to be a lot easier to adjust for the fit you need as opposed to the Simplicity type patterns, again just from what I can tell by reading over my PDF.   I hope to start working on my first Carla pattern next week.  My background is with traditional paper patterns and only have made 3 outfits completely flying solo (i.e., without being at my mom's house with her assisting me where I get stuck)--two were Simplicity patterns and one was an online tutorial for a pillowcase dress.


----------



## MMitchell29

McDuck said:


> Carla has just come out with her patterns in paper format.  I am not sure where you can purchase them as of yet, but she has the information on her website, ScientificSeamstress.com.  From what I can tell, only having read over the PDF style and not working with it yet, she explains things that the instructions in a Simplcity pattern would assume you already know and really spells it out.  Also, her patterns appear to be a lot easier to adjust for the fit you need as opposed to the Simplicity type patterns, again just from what I can tell by reading over my PDF.   I hope to start working on my first Carla pattern next week.  My background is with traditional paper patterns and only have made 3 outfits completely flying solo (i.e., without being at my mom's house with her assisting me where I get stuck)--two were Simplicity patterns and one was an online tutorial for a pillowcase dress.



 Thanks Jennie that helps a lot


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MMitchell29 said:


> I have a couple quick questions please:
> 
> 1. It seems like CarlaC patterns are online only, in other words it is not something she would send me through the mail it would have to be viewed online in pdf format. Am I correct?
> 
> 2. How is CarlaC pattern different from simplicity patterns? Or is there a big difference?
> 
> 3. Did most of you ladies start off with CarlaC patterns? If so did you print them out?
> 
> Thanks for any input or suggestions



Once you make the purchase, you download the pattern, and you can either print the entire pattern at that time, or as I do, print off the size you need and just read the directions as you go.  You don't need to be online to read them, but you do need your computer to do it this way.  I'm lucky that my computer and sewing area share the same room, so I can do this.

Carla's patterns are great for the novice sewer, everything is explained with great detail and color photos.  Commercial patterns are sometimes vague and assume knowledge you might not have yet.  I've been sewing for many years, and have no trouble with commercial patterns, but still like YCMT for the immediate download and boutique styles the commercial patterns don't seem to have.


----------



## MMitchell29

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Once you make the purchase, you download the pattern, and you can either print the entire pattern at that time, or as I do, print off the size you need and just read the directions as you go.  You don't need to be online to read them, but you do need your computer to do it this way.  I'm lucky that my computer and sewing area share the same room, so I can do this.
> 
> Carla's patterns are great for the novice sewer, everything is explained with great detail and color photos.  Commercial patterns are sometimes vague and assume knowledge you might not have yet.  I've been sewing for many years, and have no trouble with commercial patterns, but still like YCMT for the immediate download and boutique styles the commercial patterns don't seem to have.



 Thank you very much Nanci, when you say print the entire pattern at once usually how many pages is that? Is it in color or B&W ? I have never sewn on a sewing machine and have done very little by hand like sew a button or repair a rip so I'm starting from scratch


----------



## jerenaud

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you very much Nanci, when you say print the entire pattern at once usually how many pages is that? Is it in color or B&W ? I have never sewn on a sewing machine and have done very little by hand like sew a button or repair a rip so I'm starting from scratch



Not including the pattern pieces they're generally around fifty pages.  They're mainly in colour.  You could print in black and white, but some of the clarity comes from seeing the differences between two fabrics.  I used to just read them off my laptop, but I'm starting to print them, with 2 pages of pattern per page, then spiral bind them.  

I love having the e patterns.  I printed sizes 1 ,3 and 6 of a particular pattern when I first started using it, yesterday I printed size 4, with a different bodice option, for a growing girl.  So much flexibility!

Erica


----------



## lovesdumbo

MMitchell29 said:


> I have a couple quick questions please:
> 
> 1. It seems like CarlaC patterns are online only, in other words it is not something she would send me through the mail it would have to be viewed online in pdf format. Am I correct?
> 
> 2. How is CarlaC pattern different from simplicity patterns? Or is there a big difference?
> 
> 3. Did most of you ladies start off with CarlaC patterns? If so did you print them out?
> 
> Thanks for any input or suggestions



There is a HUGE difference between Carla's patterns and commercial patterns.  

My mother was a sewer, my 3 sisters are sewers (one made my wedding gown) and I took home ec in school for years.  I used to sew but hadn't sewn in about 15 years when I discoverd the disboutique threads.  My youngest DD is a tomboy.  She'll wear a dress (without too many ruffles) as long as she likes the fabrics.  I started sewing again so I could make her a Cars outfit.  I started with a commercial pattern and the fit was lousy.  Read all the rage about Carla's patterns and while I was very skeptical to pay $10 for a "simple" pants pattern bought the Easy Fit pants patterns.  I have to say my oldest DD's comment when she saw the PJ pants I made her says it all "Mom, how did you make them look so REAL?".  Carla's patterns are like a sewing lesson.  

Her patterns include lots of color illustrations and photographs and very detailed instructions.  Commercial patterns seem to try to limit the number of words they use so they can easily print in multiple languages.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you very much Nanci, when you say print the entire pattern at once usually how many pages is that? Is it in color or B&W ? I have never sewn on a sewing machine and have done very little by hand like sew a button or repair a rip so I'm starting from scratch



They're in color, and can be 50+ pages sometimes.  The simply sweet is more than 100.  Many of the pages are pattern pieces, which is why I only print off the size I need.  From what I understand of the patterns she recently had printed to sell, it is less pages because she combined all the sizes into one traceable sheet, and compacted some of the print and photos on the instructions.  I've got a few older (before I found YCMT)e-patterns I did print out, and I find dealing with all the loose pages a hassle, scrolling and reading as I go cuts down just a little bit of the clutter in my sewing room.


----------



## jessica52877

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just bought PED basic for myself, and I'm trying to figure it out.  The one thing I want to do is combine letters, and I'm looking for a good Disney letter font.  I did buy one off Etsy a while back, but when I opened it in PED today, it looked to me like the upper and lowercase weren't different, some were but not all.  If anyone has a fav digitizer they use for this font, please PM me.  Heather...yoohoo, where are you?  This is something I'd buy if you have it.



Back when I bought my Disney font the only way folks had it was the same, as in they looked like all capital letters but were smaller for the lowercase. That was the Disney font with the fancy D, etc. There was also another, if I remember right it was Disneyland (by the one seller) and it was more of what you might be thinking where the lowercase letters were actually lowercase.



MMitchell29 said:


> I have a couple quick questions please:
> 
> 1. It seems like CarlaC patterns are online only, in other words it is not something she would send me through the mail it would have to be viewed online in pdf format. Am I correct?
> 
> Carla actually has 3  or 4 patterns on paper now. I looked on her etsy page but don't see them for sale. She includes a nice little color booklet instead of just tissue paper with instructions. Hopefully someone or Carla herself will chime in on where we can find her paper patterns.
> 
> I do love them online though, that way I have them instantly. I only print the pattern pieces and read off the computer what to do/how to do it. I would think you would want your computer by your sewing machine if you do that. After a couple of times you'll know enough that you'll only have to walk in and check a few things and not read through the whole pattern.
> 
> 2. How is CarlaC pattern different from simplicity patterns? Or is there a big difference?
> 
> Like someone said already, it is more like a sewing lesson. Totally detailed instructions with HOW to do it. The pictures are amazing, full color and plenty of them.
> 
> 3. Did most of you ladies start off with CarlaC patterns? If so did you print them out?
> 
> I am not much of a garment maker and had only made one button down shirt, a crib set and a pair of shorts before ever trying one of hers! Hers are a million x easier and I have now made tons of stuff, including dresses/shirts for myself!
> 
> Thanks for any input or suggestions



Red above is mine!


----------



## jessica52877

Here is a link to her blog with pictures of her paper patterns!

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2010/06/paper-trail.html

And here is a link to a place to buy them!! And they are on sale!

http://www.fabritopia.com/scientific-seamstress-patterns.html


----------



## littlepeppers

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you very much Nanci, when you say print the entire pattern at once usually how many pages is that? Is it in color or B&W ? I have never sewn on a sewing machine and have done very little by hand like sew a button or repair a rip so I'm starting from scratch



I don't print the entire pattern.  It is 40+ pages long.  I only print the pattern pieces that I need & look at the instructions off of the download of off of my library on YCMT.  (DH has a job where no one is there on the wk ends w/ him, so he printed the patterns for me so I can figure out sizing outside watching the kids swim.)


----------



## Disneymom1218

clairemolly said:


> Just popping in to say that our newest little one has arrived and is doing great!  Gavin Joseph was born yesterday at 12:12 pm, and is 7lbs 15 oz and 20.5" long.  I'll get some pics posted when we get home this weekend.



Congrats. Glad you both are doing well.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> Back when I bought my Disney font the only way folks had it was the same, as in they looked like all capital letters but were smaller for the lowercase. That was the Disney font with the fancy D, etc. There was also another, if I remember right it was Disneyland (by the one seller) and it was more of what you might be thinking where the lowercase letters were actually lowercase.


I looked on Etsy and found the Disneyland font, thanks, I'll save that for something later, it's a good one too.  It's Walt's script that I wanted, and I seem to  have the right one.  I guess I never realized he wrote things weird, lol. I even looked on the things Heather has for sale that she will add personalization to, and what I've got is just the same as hers.  So I can live with it.  Now I just have to decide if I can live with doing the embroidery the way I am now.  I bought the PED-Basic from Joann.com, and they have a no return policy on open software.  I suppose it could be worse, I did use a coupon and didn't pay full price.


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> PED Basic, doesn't do anything like that. If you have the PE-Design it would. But, you are saying you only have the box, right? You will have to have a different program to combine letters into words (unless your machine does that?)



You know I have been very interested in making words and phrases myself. I have no interest in digitizing but I  would like to be able to do simple words. I have this chicken design that came with my machine  and I put it on a dish towel for my Mom but I wanted to add Josephine's Kitchen and I couldn't I am making a simply sweet for my DGD to wear to Crystal Palace and I want to put Heathers Eeyore on the back of the SS and write under it Thanks for noticing me! I think it would be funny but I cant do it. So the point to my rambling is.....How difficult would it be to do this and what programs would you all recommend or is this really complicated and I should forget it and move on. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, help me here friends because I don't know what to do if there is anything I can do anyways.

DD was to go home Tuesday but after getting up at 3:45 am and starting the drive we find out her flight is cancelled.  So lucky for all of us she stayed until Friday  Friday we once again got up early and her flight did go on time.  So the poor thing was up at 4 am and flew all day.  Well, I guess she got to the airport at the summer home where her dad announced to her that he is going to marry his girlfriend....that evening.

DD never liked the woman much, and adults get to do what they want regardless.  

But shouldn't her father have at least called or written to her to tell her?  I think it was very bad form to just drop it on her.  She was emotionally exhausted from having to say goodbye to us and tired from being up so early.

I know I can't do anything for her but I just had to rant.  It was done so poorly IMO.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, help me here friends because I don't know what to do if there is anything I can do anyways.
> 
> DD was to go home Tuesday but after getting up at 3:45 am and starting the drive we find out her flight is cancelled.  So lucky for all of us she stayed until Friday  Friday we once again got up early and her flight did go on time.  So the poor thing was up at 4 am and flew all day.  Well, I guess she got to the airport at the summer home where her dad announced to her that he is going to marry his girlfriend....that evening.
> 
> DD never liked the woman much, and adults get to do what they want regardless.
> 
> But shouldn't her father have at least called or written to her to tell her?  I think it was very bad form to just drop it on her.  She was emotionally exhausted from having to say goodbye to us and tired from being up so early.
> 
> I know I can't do anything for her but I just had to rant.  It was done so poorly IMO.



WOW- Absolutely he should have done a lot of things he didn't do.  I would be as angry and appalled as you at this point.  I can't imagine the shock it must have been to her yesterday.  Any chance she can come live with you guys?  Because if that's the way they treat her, I can't imagine her wanting to live there.  Gosh, it's just awful- Rant away, I imagine y'all would be livid on her behalf.


----------



## aboveH20

Took a while for me to make it to page 22.  

Travel by submarine is s-l-o-w    

It was worth the long trip to continue to enjoy everyone's amazing creations, offers prayers to those in need, and continue to celebrate the love we have for our familes.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I guess I bought the wrong software, combining words into letters is exactly what I want to do.  My machine can do it, but spacing is difficult because the array and spacing buttons only work with the pre-loaded fonts, plus it stops after every letter to be prompted to the next, like a color change, that's annoying and time comsuming.  Which was fine until I wanted the Disney Font, there were many good ones to choose from.  I usually just load my designs onto a floppy and work from that, but its working blind because I can't tell what I've got until I put it in the machine.  I had priced out the PE-Design, but got a quote of 2k from my sewing store, and decided then that I didn't need to digitize, and Heather was worth every cent I spend in her store!   I can buy lots of designs stress-free for that.    So now I have to decide if it's worth keeping, just to be able to see the files might be something I can live without.
> 
> On a positive note, after looking at the Walt font, I do have the correct embroidery file for it.  He just makes some of his letters different than I thought.



Just to make sure though, you bought the box? It's a piece of hardware, it comes with a CD, but you are suppose to install from the Brother website, not the CD if you have newer Windows. Are we talking about the same thing? I don't want you thinking it doesn't do what you want if maybe we aren't!


Have you tried Stitch Era Universal? It's free and you can combine letters into words and digitize your own fonts. I am pretty sure I put links in the bookmarks to it. 



MMitchell29 said:


> I have a couple quick questions please:
> 
> 1. It seems like CarlaC patterns are online only, in other words it is not something she would send me through the mail it would have to be viewed online in pdf format. Am I correct?
> 
> 2. How is CarlaC pattern different from simplicity patterns? Or is there a big difference?
> 
> 3. Did most of you ladies start off with CarlaC patterns? If so did you print them out?
> 
> Thanks for any input or suggestions



I know this has been answered, but I had been sewing a LOOONG time before I tried Carla's patterns. I was a hard sell at first, I didn't understand why you would pay so much for a pattern when you could buy other patterns so cheap! But, once I tried them!!! Oh WOW!!! My world changed!!! I love her patterns!! And, she's a pretty sweet lady too! You can not go wrong with Carla's patterns. 

I only print out the pattern pieces I need, I don't print out the whole thing. Some of the pieces you have to tape together to make big enough, but she makes it really easy and simple to do. 

I saw that on Carla's websiter http://www.fabritopia.com/scientific-seamstress-patterns.html it says her paper patterns are "coming soon" but they are available at both of the stores she has listed. 




RMAMom said:


> You know I have been very interested in making words and phrases myself. I have no interest in digitizing but I  would like to be able to do simple words. I have this chicken design that came with my machine  and I put it on a dish towel for my Mom but I wanted to add Josephine's Kitchen and I couldn't I am making a simply sweet for my DGD to wear to Crystal Palace and I want to put Heathers Eeyore on the back of the SS and write under it Thanks for noticing me! I think it would be funny but I cant do it. So the point to my rambling is.....How difficult would it be to do this and what programs would you all recommend or is this really complicated and I should forget it and move on. Thanks for your help.



I've used Stitch Era Universal to make fonts and put them together. It's pretty easy to do on there. You can download a full and always free version from the websites I have in the bookmarks. It's not very hard to do the fonts. Digitizing on the other hand, especially digitizing done well (there are a LOT out there that are not) is not easy to do.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, help me here friends because I don't know what to do if there is anything I can do anyways.
> 
> DD was to go home Tuesday but after getting up at 3:45 am and starting the drive we find out her flight is cancelled.  So lucky for all of us she stayed until Friday  Friday we once again got up early and her flight did go on time.  So the poor thing was up at 4 am and flew all day.  Well, I guess she got to the airport at the summer home where her dad announced to her that he is going to marry his girlfriend....that evening.
> 
> DD never liked the woman much, and adults get to do what they want regardless.
> 
> But shouldn't her father have at least called or written to her to tell her?  I think it was very bad form to just drop it on her.  She was emotionally exhausted from having to say goodbye to us and tired from being up so early.
> 
> I know I can't do anything for her but I just had to rant.  It was done so poorly IMO.



April, that just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry for your daughter. How old is she? He got married the night she got home????? Your poor daughter.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Jaylin said:


> Is this the tiered flouncy dress patterns?  I love it!  But did she have any problems getting it on?  Without a zipper, I couldn't get it on my DD, anyone else have this problem?



I usually have to help her pull it over her head.  I went up to the next size (7/8) for this one and it went on easier but it looks a little big once it's on.  And yes, it is the tiered flouncy sundress.   Super easy pattern-I have made a ton of them.



ireland_nicole said:


> Cute stuff!  I don't have that pattern yet.  I am just now working on my first Audrey for a back-to-school outfit.  Love the embroidery machine.  What a find!
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My DD does want to be with us and I have tried to reason with her father but to no avail.  DD is soon to be 15 and we feel the judicial system may take into consideration her feeling and wants.  She wants to be with us out west.  

Unfortunately, her father has money....lot of money...like millions so I stand no chance in court.  In S. Florida it is not what is right but who has the most money to provide more for said child.  I feel that money does buy a lot, and does do much, but we have a nice middle class life and we learn to make our own fun not buy it.   I just don't have what it takes to go up against her father.  I feel like I am letting her down but I will continue to plead with her father to LET her come here because she wants to be here and it makes her happy.

We have not heard from DD all day and that alone is strange.  We just hope that her family is with her and she is having a good time.

Once again sorry for rant and emotional stuff.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ok, good new stuff. 

The pillowcase shirt I made for DS got first place at the local fair.  My sleeveless dress took 2nd as did all the sleeveless dress.  Love the prejudice in our community.  In the cat and chicken showmanship we all took Grand champion in the respective classes we entered.  Our chicken got Best of Show.  My embroidery Mickey also got 1st place.  My Applique only got 2nd.  Some of fabric had pulled out when I washed it and I didn't see it.

Our family got over $200 in fair winnings.

I don't know if this will work but here is a link to our fair photos.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=192517&id=642543844


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> Have you tried Stitch Era Universal? It's free and you can combine letters into words and digitize your own fonts. I am pretty sure I put links in the bookmarks to it.
> I've used Stitch Era Universal to make fonts and put them together. It's pretty easy to do on there. You can download a full and always free version from the websites I have in the bookmarks. It's not very hard to do the fonts. Digitizing on the other hand, especially digitizing done well (there are a LOT out there that are not) is not easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> April, that just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry for your daughter. How old is she? He got married the night she got home????? Your poor daughter.



Thanks Teresa, I have downloaded Stitch Era but really haven't played with it enough. I'll see what  I can do with that. I know I couldn't digitize, I am so grateful for Heather's Frou Frou!

April ~ I'm sorry your DD is having such a hard time. It must be very hard for you to want to fix it for her and not be able to be with her.


----------



## aboveH20

ireland_nicole said:


> the new Perla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.



God works in  MYSTERIOUS ways.  Perla's proof!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> Just to make sure though, you bought the box? It's a piece of hardware, it comes with a CD, but you are suppose to install from the Brother website, not the CD if you have newer Windows. Are we talking about the same thing? I don't want you thinking it doesn't do what you want if maybe we aren't!
> 
> 
> Have you tried Stitch Era Universal? It's free and you can combine letters into words and digitize your own fonts. I am pretty sure I put links in the bookmarks to it.



I've got the box, with all the hardware, but I opened and installed the CD, which probably makes it unreturnable...it's  an updated version for Vista, so I didn't have to go to the Brother site.  Reading more into it today than when I ordered it, I'm sure it isn't able to do what I want it to, which is combine letters.  I have been to the Stitch Universal website, several weeks ago when I decided PE-Design was out of my price range, but I didn't do the free download, I paid for a disc to be sent to me, not much, maybe $15.00, but I couldn't get it to work, I gave up.  Maybe I'll try the free download, at this point I've got nothing to lose...I didn't realize that program is probably all I need!


----------



## CruisinEars

My hubby helped me find a new sewing store today. It has fabrics and Bernina machines. The fabrics are soooo nice and reasonably priced (avg $10/yd same as another bigger fabric store in our area). I also got to see a serger in action. She showed us how it worked which was really nice. I think it helped sell my hubby on the fact that I need a serger. I still want the Brother 1034D from Wallyworld. They have it down to $192.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> First things First!
> 
> 
> 3. Love everything- especially Granna's stuff- the Dick and Jane dress is soooo cute!
> 
> 
> Got some things done, most of which I forgot to get pics of- doh!
> 
> Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the ruffle halter from YCMT
> Caitie's 1st day of school outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric you can't see well is super cute- has pink guitars and stuff; It's Lisa's Zoe skirt from YCMT (which needs threads trimmed still- oops) and Heather Sue's School Rocks design from Etsy.
> 
> So about now, you're probably thinkin'- hey, that embroidery work looks a bit bigger than her 5x7 hoop...
> 
> Well...
> Wait for it...
> Wait for it...
> OK, I can't wait any more: Without further ado, I give you-
> 
> the new Perla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.



Thank you Nicole...

and WOW...what an amazing story...God amazes me every day!  But sometimes HE goes out of his way to say "hey look....I am listening to you.."
Congrats!!  

Love the new shirts for Caitie.  



GrammaBelle said:


> Finished my second Feliz for the trip to WDW in December with 4 dgd's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what I wanted to do with this Pooh eyelet since the minute I found it. This is dress #2 for the 3 year old; now to make some hard decisions about the older girls and get cracking!! After, of course, catching up on this thread



This is so soft looking and pretty!!  Great job!



MinnieVanMom said:


> My DD does want to be with us and I have tried to reason with her father but to no avail.  DD is soon to be 15 and we feel the judicial system may take into consideration her feeling and wants.  She wants to be with us out west.
> 
> Unfortunately, her father has money....lot of money...like millions so I stand no chance in court.  In S. Florida it is not what is right but who has the most money to provide more for said child.  I feel that money does buy a lot, and does do much, but we have a nice middle class life and we learn to make our own fun not buy it.   I just don't have what it takes to go up against her father.  I feel like I am letting her down but I will continue to plead with her father to LET her come here because she wants to be here and it makes her happy.
> 
> We have not heard from DD all day and that alone is strange.  We just hope that her family is with her and she is having a good time.
> 
> Once again sorry for rant and emotional stuff.



So sorry that happened.  I can only imagine her hurt!!  And how inmature of him.     I hope you hear from her soon and that she is doing okay.



WELL....I go to several Joann's in our area weekly (ok...sometimes daily!)...but today, I was in a different area of town and I remembered someone saying there was a JOANN SUPERSTORE there so I had to go check it out....all I can say is OOOOHHHHHH ....AWWWWWWW!!!  It was fantastic!!  Has anyone been to one?  They had so much new/different fabric, I couldn't believe it.  I think I am in love.  HA!!  I will be heading back there often (so what if it is an hour away...tee hee).


----------



## livndisney

Granna4679 said:


> WELL....I go to several Joann's in our area weekly (ok...sometimes daily!)...but today, I was in a different area of town and I remembered someone saying there was a JOANN SUPERSTORE there so I had to go check it out....all I can say is OOOOHHHHHH ....AWWWWWWW!!!  It was fantastic!!  Has anyone been to one?  They had so much new/different fabric, I couldn't believe it.  I think I am in love.  HA!!  I will be heading back there often (so what if it is an hour away...tee hee).



Where I used to live there was a Joann that was 2 stories! It had and elevator and escalator. I had all kinds of fun in that store.


----------



## squirrel

ireland_nicole said:


> Caitie's 4th of July outfit (she's riding the eagle on the carousel at Morgan's Wonderland; that's why her posture is so odd)



I noticed the flower ribbon on the top you made.  I bought some in white and red.  How did you attach it?  There is barely any fabric between the flowers.


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> My DD does want to be with us and I have tried to reason with her father but to no avail.  DD is soon to be 15 and we feel the judicial system may take into consideration her feeling and wants.  She wants to be with us out west.
> 
> Unfortunately, her father has money....lot of money...like millions so I stand no chance in court.  In S. Florida it is not what is right but who has the most money to provide more for said child.  I feel that money does buy a lot, and does do much, but we have a nice middle class life and we learn to make our own fun not buy it.   I just don't have what it takes to go up against her father.  I feel like I am letting her down but I will continue to plead with her father to LET her come here because she wants to be here and it makes her happy.
> 
> We have not heard from DD all day and that alone is strange.  We just hope that her family is with her and she is having a good time.
> 
> Once again sorry for rant and emotional stuff.



I'm so sorry about all this April. I hope you hear from your daughter tomorrow. 

I looked at your fair pictures, and you guys are all so cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got the box, with all the hardware, but I opened and installed the CD, which probably makes it unreturnable...it's  an updated version for Vista, so I didn't have to go to the Brother site.  Reading more into it today than when I ordered it, I'm sure it isn't able to do what I want it to, which is combine letters.  I have been to the Stitch Universal website, several weeks ago when I decided PE-Design was out of my price range, but I didn't do the free download, I paid for a disc to be sent to me, not much, maybe $15.00, but I couldn't get it to work, I gave up.  Maybe I'll try the free download, at this point I've got nothing to lose...I didn't realize that program is probably all I need!



You know, I would try to take it back anyway. They can only say no, right?

I wonder why your disk wouldn't work.  That's frustrating when things like that happen! I ordered the disk when I got mine too. I didn't have any problems. Does it install ok? or does it just not do anything? 




livndisney said:


> Where I used to live there was a Joann that was 2 stories! It had and elevator and escalator. I had all kinds of fun in that store.


ooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## squirrel

I finished this dress today.







I went to the fabric store looking for fabric that would go with the Ariel dress.  I couldn't find anything to make the peplum.  I did find some white fabric the same kind as the green at the second hand store.  Would that look funny?

I also found some yellow of the same shiny fabric in the discount section for $2 metre.  I guess I will be making the older niece a Belle dress.


----------



## Beka

ireland_nicole said:


> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.



I love this story!  Thank you for sharing, it's just what I needed this morning.  He is so good to us!  Our church has a group of women that get together & make dresses for Africa.  Just simple pillowcase dresses.


----------



## babynala

GrammaBelle said:


> Finished my second Feliz for the trip to WDW in December with 4 dgd's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what I wanted to do with this Pooh eyelet since the minute I found it. This is dress #2 for the 3 year old; now to make some hard decisions about the older girls and get cracking!! After, of course, catching up on this thread


Wow, this is so pretty.



MinnieVanMom said:


> My DD does want to be with us and I have tried to reason with her father but to no avail.  DD is soon to be 15 and we feel the judicial system may take into consideration her feeling and wants.  She wants to be with us out west.
> 
> Unfortunately, her father has money....lot of money...like millions so I stand no chance in court.  In S. Florida it is not what is right but who has the most money to provide more for said child.  I feel that money does buy a lot, and does do much, but we have a nice middle class life and we learn to make our own fun not buy it.   I just don't have what it takes to go up against her father.  I feel like I am letting her down but I will continue to plead with her father to LET her come here because she wants to be here and it makes her happy.
> 
> We have not heard from DD all day and that alone is strange.  We just hope that her family is with her and she is having a good time.
> 
> Once again sorry for rant and emotional stuff.


I hope everything works out for your family and your daughter.  Feel free to rant away.  



squirrel said:


> I finished this dress today.


Really cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> I finished this dress today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the fabric store looking for fabric that would go with the Ariel dress.  I couldn't find anything to make the peplum.  I did find some white fabric the same kind as the green at the second hand store.  Would that look funny?
> 
> I also found some yellow of the same shiny fabric in the discount section for $2 metre.  I guess I will be making the older niece a Belle dress.



I love this dress!  When I saw that Mickey fabric at WalMart...that is exactly what I saw making with it...unfortunately I did not buy any of it...but if I had...that is what I would have made!

Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> You know, I would try to take it back anyway. They can only say no, right?
> 
> I wonder why your disk wouldn't work.  That's frustrating when things like that happen! I ordered the disk when I got mine too. I didn't have any problems. Does it install ok? or does it just not do anything?




I ordered it online, I don't think I can return it locally, or can I?  I'd love not to pay for shipping again.

I decided last night the problem is with my computer and not the disc, I tried to just download it, and I get the same error message either way.  It goes as far as almost getting to registration then the message pops up and the whole thing terminates.  I do have a message out to the yahoo group, but since I'm supposed to have a registration number and I don't, my request to join will probably be denied.  I tried to get it on my laptop, actually got a little further in the process before it stopped responding, but still got nowhere.  Its a very old laptop, so that may be the problem.  I'm begining to think I should just stick with what I can already do, it doesn't seem like such a hassle after all this!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day



Very cute!


I have a question - someone posted on the other thread the outfits on their hutch and I tried to quote that and bring it here to the new thread but for some reason I can't figure out how anyway.  They had the princess cuties on their outfits.  Where did you get the applique pattern for the cuties - I love them!


----------



## Disneymom1218

DisneyLaura said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> I have a question - someone posted on the other thread the outfits on their hutch and I tried to quote that and bring it here to the new thread but for some reason I can't figure out how anyway.  They had the princess cuties on their outfits.  Where did you get the applique pattern for the cuties - I love them!



when you quote from the previous thread, copy the whole quote and bring it back to the new thread and paste it in the reply box. also she more than likely got the princess cuties from Heathersue's Etsy store.


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> I love this dress!  When I saw that Mickey fabric at WalMart...that is exactly what I saw making with it...unfortunately I did not buy any of it...but if I had...that is what I would have made!
> 
> Nini



Thank you!

That's my second dress.  The first one I did the Mickey print for the dress and just red for the straps.  The older niece picked the fabric.  When my sister was going down to the US I made her stop at Wal-Mart for more Mickey fabric.  She also bought the Care Bear and Ariel fabric.  I managed to save about a yard of the Mickey.  Not sure what I'm going to make with it yet.


----------



## MouseTriper

Boo!  I really want some Monsters Inc fabric!!!!!!!!    How come all the good fabric always goes out of print by the time I want it!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:


----------



## squirrel

MouseTriper said:


> Boo!  I really want some Monsters Inc fabric!!!!!!!!    How come all the good fabric always goes out of print by the time I want it!!!



Try getting Disney fabric up here in BC.  Wal-Mart is the only place I have found that carries any Disney fabric.  Now they told me when the new one is built they won't carry fabric anymore.

I have to go down to Bellingham to get fabric.  Jo-Anns is not a place I like going to after the over charge of fabric.  I haven't found any US stores that will ship to Canada.


----------



## Disneymom1218

ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:



This is Gorgeous.


----------



## MouseTriper

ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:


That came out so darling!  I bet she loves it!!!!



squirrel said:


> Try getting Disney fabric up here in BC.  Wal-Mart is the only place I have found that carries any Disney fabric.  Now they told me when the new one is built they won't carry fabric anymore.
> 
> I have to go down to Bellingham to get fabric.  Jo-Anns is not a place I like going to after the over charge of fabric.  I haven't found any US stores that will ship to Canada.



Uggg I bet it is hard for you to get Disney fabric there...sorry!!!!


----------



## jerenaud

squirrel said:


> Try getting Disney fabric up here in BC.  Wal-Mart is the only place I have found that carries any Disney fabric.  Now they told me when the new one is built they won't carry fabric anymore.
> 
> I have to go down to Bellingham to get fabric.  Jo-Anns is not a place I like going to after the over charge of fabric.  I haven't found any US stores that will ship to Canada.



kidsfabrics is Canadian and carries some disney fabric, though not the variety that these ladies manage to find!

fabric.com is American and will ship to Canada.  We don't get their free shipping promotion though, and I paid about 10 percent in duty.  My last order I got about 14 yards of fabric and 4 rolls of 6inch tulle for about $140 US, including shipping but not including duty, and I wasn't shopping for deals, .

I know it's not relevant for you, but if there's anyone else lurking who is remote, I've found that the US sites don't do a surcharge for remote Canadian locations, whereas many Canadian ones do.  This alone can make up for the exchange rate, and I've only paid duty once, for all the ordering online I do.

Erica


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone know how much the fabric is in Japan?

I know someone posted about getting some.  I was thinking if my mom and dad's friend goes to Japan again he possibly could pick some up.  My niece loves Lilo and Stitch and I know it's popular there.  I need more information before asking him.


----------



## squirrel

jerenaud said:


> kidsfabrics is Canadian and carries some disney fabric, though not the variety that these ladies manage to find!
> 
> fabric.com is American and will ship to Canada.  We don't get their free shipping promotion though, and I paid about 10 percent in duty.  My last order I got about 14 yards of fabric and 4 rolls of 6inch tulle for about $140 US, including shipping but not including duty, and I wasn't shopping for deals, .
> 
> I know it's not relevant for you, but if there's anyone else lurking who is remote, I've found that the US sites don't do a surcharge for remote Canadian locations, whereas many Canadian ones do.  This alone can make up for the exchange rate, and I've only paid duty once, for all the ordering online I do.
> 
> Erica



Thanks!

Probably bad to know that I can get more fabric so easily.  Was the duty much $.


----------



## jeniamt

So I am back from Maine and I am already sweating.  Ugh.  It was in the 40s when I woke up yesterday morning... and today, back in MD its already in the mid-90s.  Double Ugh.  So many cute things have been posted and I dont think I will ever catch up but here is my best attempt at a few things:



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort



Never too many photos especially when the kids and outfits are as cute as yours!  I need more photos!  I am still trying to come up a HDDR outfit for DD4.  How did your older daughter like the show?



littlepeppers said:


> Finally finished another dress for DD3 for our Nov trip.  I wish that I could have found the right shade of blue for the sleves & hip, but the white will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to thank Heathersue for all of her help getting her design & my computer to be nice to eachother.   I had to do some altering to her design to make it more Cindy.
> 
> I love Heather's designs!!!



Adorable.  I really like this look!



MommyBoo! said:


> Coming out of lurk mode - try pine sol.  Good luck - I hope you get it out.
> 
> 
> And, to show that I have been sewing, here's a skirt I made for Chloe when we went to see Toy Story 3:



This skirt is so cute.  It is also giving me some inspiration for the HDDR outfit I need to make.



woodkins said:


> Well today is Gianna's 8th birthday. Yesterday my BFF's husband and my dh took our 2 kids who are also BFF's to Yankee stadium & got to see Arod hit #600. They had AMAZING seats 4 rows behind home plate & even are in the paper today in the background of all of the photos. Anyway, I couldn't let Gianna go to her first Yanks game without a new outfit. And at 8:30 last night she asked me what kind of special bday set I made her (none...she hates customs! So at 9 o'clock I started sewing).



Been there done that!  Too many times one have my kids have come to me and asked, _what did you make me to wear tomorrow?_  You did a great job, really cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished a Tiana dress last night.  Once again, I messed something up but no one will notice but me I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more for DD4 and then onto DD1!



I love how you used the different prints in the skirt.



ireland_nicole said:


> First things First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.



Thank you for sharing your story.  Amazing.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK..so all you home schooling mom or moms of SN children can probably relate to this.  My DS almost 9 year old has decided he wants to go back to public school!  He has not been in public school since he was 5!  They have no programs for him in our district, and would not want to put him in a spec ed class. (we had to threaten to sue before to get him in a semi-spec ed class)

Because of his issues he cannot read, and I'm afraid he would get teased by the other kids really bad.  Unfortunately, hubby is backing him on this decision, and my concerns are not even in the loop!  Since they start back in a week, I have onl,y one short week to try and convince the school board to make a program for him.  

I can see I am going to have my work cut out for me this week!  And I still have 2 more quilts to get out this week!

...ok. Enough whinning, now back to work!


Nini


----------



## jerenaud

squirrel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Probably bad to know that I can get more fabric so easily.  Was the duty much $.



Five dollar 'fee' and $6.40 something in duty, so about 10 percent of the total value.  Like I said though, I rarely get hit with duty fees, even when I'm clearly over the 'free' limit.  I don't know how duty works if you have home delivery; we pick up at the post office and they charge me before releasing the package.

ETA: I *think* that things that are *made* in the US are exempt from duty, due to the free trade agreement.

Erica


----------



## ireland_nicole

squirrel said:


> I noticed the flower ribbon on the top you made.  I bought some in white and red.  How did you attach it?  There is barely any fabric between the flowers.



I just used red thread and a straight stitch through the middle.  You really can't tell what's part of the "thready" bit of the trim and what's actually thread.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> OK..so all you home schooling mom or moms of SN children can probably relate to this.  My DS almost 9 year old has decided he wants to go back to public school!  He has not been in public school since he was 5!  They have no programs for him in our district, and would not want to put him in a spec ed class. (we had to threaten to sue before to get him in a semi-spec ed class)
> 
> Because of his issues he cannot read, and I'm afraid he would get teased by the other kids really bad.  Unfortunately, hubby is backing him on this decision, and my concerns are not even in the loop!  Since they start back in a week, I have onl,y one short week to try and convince the school board to make a program for him.
> 
> I can see I am going to have my work cut out for me this week!  And I still have 2 more quilts to get out this week!
> 
> ...ok. Enough whinning, now back to work!
> 
> 
> Nini



Could you get a one-on-one aide for him?  I work in Special Ed and the philosophy is to have each student in the least restrictive environment as possible, ie avoiding self-contained classes when possible.  My kids are in classes with kids who have one-on-one aides and there is absolutely no teasing.  The other students are actually very protective of them.  Does your son have either an IEP or 504 Plan?


----------



## jeniamt

So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!  
















I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.


----------



## MouseTriper

jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.



Beautiful...this turned out so sweet!!!!  Love it.


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> Could you get a one-on-one aide for him?  I work in Special Ed and the philosophy is to have each student in the least restrictive environment as possible, ie avoiding self-contained classes when possible.  My kids are in classes with kids who have one-on-one aides and there is absolutely no teasing.  The other students are actually very protective of them.  Does your son have either an IEP or 504 Plan?



The last IEP he had was in Kinder...he does get an annual neuro-psych eval.  His latest one was not promising.  Said we should focus on daily living activities and forget about book learning...He is only 8 and a half!!!!! He is emotionally and mentally a 3 year old.

When we tried for a one on one with him before...I was told flatly that it was not in the budget and wasn't going to happen!

He has decided he wants to be 'normal' and go to public school...sheesh! 

Nini


----------



## MouseTriper

*We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.

We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!





Fantastic!


I still have those feelings...we have permanent custody, but for various legal reasons, can't adopt.  We have had them for almost 9 years now, and every time I see someone that reminds me of their bio mom I get worried!  

Congratulations and enjoy your trip...when are you going?


nini


----------



## Granna4679

livndisney said:


> Where I used to live there was a Joann that was 2 stories! It had and elevator and escalator. I had all kinds of fun in that store.



Why in the world would you move away then???



ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:



It is beautiful!!  Love the rainbow color scheme!!



jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.



Beautiful...I am sure you made one little girl super happy!



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congratulations on your precious son and your trip.  I can only imagine the feeling!!  I hope you have a wonderful time!!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many. 

We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.


----------



## kidneygirl

Can I whine for just a minute?  Today is my birthday and I'm SICK!  I'm miserable.  But on a positive note, DH got me a Brother 1034D serger for my birthday.  




MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I'm also an adoptive mom and I know how stressful it is waiting to become a forever family.  We celebrated at Disney World about 2 weeks after we finalized our DS's adoption.  Enjoy your celebration!!


----------



## MouseTriper

NiniMorris said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> 
> I still have those feelings...we have permanent custody, but for various legal reasons, can't adopt.  We have had them for almost 9 years now, and every time I see someone that reminds me of their bio mom I get worried!
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy your trip...when are you going?
> 
> 
> nini


 Thank you so much!!!  Awwww I am so sorry you have not been able to adopt yet!!!  It definitely can be very stressful and worrisome!!  We are going in September!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Congratulations on your precious son and your trip.  I can only imagine the feeling!!  I hope you have a wonderful time!!


 Thank you!! I am soooo excited!!!!!!!



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.


 Oh my, you have been through quite a lot.  I am so sorry for all the loss your family has been thru!!  That is so sad.  I will be saying a prayer for all of you!!!




kidneygirl said:


> Can I whine for just a minute?  Today is my birthday and I'm SICK!  I'm miserable.  But on a positive note, DH got me a Brother 1034D serger for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONRATULATIONS!!!  I'm also an adoptive mom and I know how stressful it is waiting to become a forever family.  We celebrated at Disney World about 2 weeks after we finalized our DS's adoption.  Enjoy your celebration!!



First of all....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Your not supposed to be sick on your birthday!   That stinks!  

Thank you!!!  I bet your adoption celebration at WDW was spectacular!!!!  I can not wait!!!!


----------



## h518may

MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congratulations!!!

I so understand, both of my children came to us through foster care.  T was adopted 5 years ago at just under 2.  A was adopted 3 years ago at 18 months.  Waiting to get to that point was just so intense.  

We got to go on our celebration for the adoptions two years ago on our first ever Disney trip.  It was so nice to travel without worrying.


----------



## ellenbenny

MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## princesskayla

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



 Praying for your family.


----------



## MouseTriper

h518may said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I so understand, both of my children came to us through foster care.  T was adopted 5 years ago at just under 2.  A was adopted 3 years ago at 18 months.  Waiting to get to that point was just so intense.
> 
> We got to go on our celebration for the adoptions two years ago on our first ever Disney trip.  It was so nice to travel without worrying.


 Aww you definitely know what I mean then.  Congrats on your adoptions!!!  I can NOT wait to go on this trip and just enjoy my kids and all the fun we are gonna have!!!



ellenbenny said:


> Congratulations!!


  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congratulations!! 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



My heart aches for you and your family!  God bless.


----------



## kidneygirl

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



My heart aches for you and your family!  My sister lost her DH when he was 33, in was a tragic car accident.  She had found out the day before he died that she was pregnant.  They had also dated for 10 years before getting married.  Many prayers!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

McDuck said:


> ]


Wow!  Great job!  I can never find that good of remnants and NEVER for that cheap!



CruisinEars said:


> My hubby helped me find a new sewing store today. It has fabrics and Bernina machines. The fabrics are soooo nice and reasonably priced (avg $10/yd same as another bigger fabric store in our area). I also got to see a serger in action. She showed us how it worked which was really nice. I think it helped sell my hubby on the fact that I need a serger. I still want the Brother 1034D from Wallyworld. They have it down to $192.




Does anyone have that serger?  I was thinking of asking for a cheap serger for my birthday.  (Truthfully I really want an iphone but the fees and plans for that thing are just too much for me to justify the cost
)  What feet does it come with?  I would love to have something where I can do a rolled hem easily but don't have a ton of money to buy a fancy serger.



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



I am so sorry to hear this.  This is so sad.


----------



## mommy2paisley

GrammaBelle said:


> Finished my second Feliz for the trip to WDW in December with 4 dgd's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what I wanted to do with this Pooh eyelet since the minute I found it. This is dress #2 for the 3 year old; now to make some hard decisions about the older girls and get cracking!! After, of course, catching up on this thread



LOVE this!!!!  I've tried SO HARD trying to find Pooh dresses that aren't "too babyish" for my DD (4.5) and I'd LOVE to find something like that!!!!  VERY good job!  SO, SO, SO pretty!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

mommy2paisley said:


> LOVE this!!!!  I've tried SO HARD trying to find Pooh dresses that aren't "too babyish" for my DD (4.5) and I'd LOVE to find something like that!!!!  VERY good job!  SO, SO, SO pretty!!!!!!



I have not forgotten you-I messed up my back and have not been able to get into my Disney fabric bin. I will dig out my pooh fabric tomorrow. I'm sorry.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> The last IEP he had was in Kinder...he does get an annual neuro-psych eval.  His latest one was not promising.  Said we should focus on daily living activities and forget about book learning...He is only 8 and a half!!!!! He is emotionally and mentally a 3 year old.
> 
> When we tried for a one on one with him before...I was told flatly that it was not in the budget and wasn't going to happen!
> 
> He has decided he wants to be 'normal' and go to public school...sheesh!
> 
> Nini



I would recommend writing the principal at your local school a letter asking for a full academic and psychological evaluation of your son.  Once this is completed, they are required by Federal Law to meet his academic needs... regardless of their budget.  He may require a self contained functional life skills class and it may not be at his home school, but they would have to provide him transportation.  This may not be what he wants however.  Good luck and I hope everything works out for you guys.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.



That is SO BEAUTIFUL!!  I'm sure the little girl who receives it will be over the moon!!



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



CONGRATS!!  That is wonderful everything is finalized and you can finally celebrate!!  I used to watch a family that adopted both of their children, and they not only celebrated birthdays but also their "gotcha day", the day the adoptions were finalized.  Sounds like you have a very important "gotcha day".


----------



## ireland_nicole

jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.



Great job!  She's gonna love it!



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congratulations!  THat is soooooooooo exciting!!!



ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:



Wow! Impossible not to love that dress!!


----------



## dance2874

CastleLight said:


> Has anyone used the ycmt.com boy's romper pattern by Baby Kay for Disney outfits that would be willing to share some photos?  Is the pattern easy to use?  I'm a bit hesitant to buy it because it doesn't open between the legs for diaper changes.


I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.

For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!

I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.

I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?

Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim


----------



## ellenbenny

dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim



I see what you mean about the seam, but I think it came out really cute!  I will keep that in mind, I may get this pattern to make something for our nephew, and am glad to hear that the snap tape isn't too difficult.  Great job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim



I think trims can look a bit girly, and I am constantly struggling too- I think part of the problem is that we both have older girls, and we tend to embellish a lot for them, so boy stuff looks plain in comparison.  I think it looks super cute, but if you wanted just a little more somethin'somethin, maybe you could switch the buttons out with black ones; then they would stand out more.  Another thing I did a lot for DS was to put his initial on stuff in a contrasting fabric; I do that for a lot of my nephew's things too; gives some interest while still being masculine.  I do that on the individual piece before I line it so the back is encased inside.  I agree w/ what you're saying about the seam, too.  I don't think it looks bad, but it would definitely be easier and look even better for the next one with the one piece.


----------



## lindsey

Cute boy's outfit in the Cars fabric.  I just made my DGS8 a pencil holder with that same fabric.  

Everyone is so very talented.  I love this thread.


----------



## MouseTriper

ncmomof2 said:


> Congratulations!!


 Thanks!!!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> CONGRATS!!  That is wonderful everything is finalized and you can finally celebrate!!  I used to watch a family that adopted both of their children, and they not only celebrated birthdays but also their "gotcha day", the day the adoptions were finalized.  Sounds like you have a very important "gotcha day".


 Thank you!!!  We definitely celebrate both!!!  Our dd's gotcha day was earlier this month.  We spend the day as a family and celebrate with a present and a special cake or something tasty.  The sad thing is that some of my family members think it is stupid and do not understand gotcha days!  They have no clue whatsoever!!!!!  Oh well!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Congratulations!  THat is soooooooooo exciting!!!!!


 Thanks!!  I am so super excited!!!!



dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim


Okay first of all your son is so cute!!  I love the romper you made, I think it came out great.  I tend to think of rick-rack as being girly. Maybe you could add some wording, like "Lightning McQueen" or your son's name.  I think it looks great just the way it is though!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> If y'all are bored, you can skip to the next post, but I have to share this story w/ ya-
> 
> So, you know I was really wanting a bigger hoop, but we knew that even the "good" deals were more than  we could truly comfortably afford.  I had been working with my kids on asking God for the things they wanted and needed (memorizing bible verses, adding some depth in their prayer time, etc.)  And my kids said, mommy, you should pray about an embroidery machine.  I explained to my kids that God isn't like a vending machine or ATM, and they said, but mom, you told us we should ask God for anything (gotta love when they actually listen)  So I prayed ; God knew I desired a larger hoop, not just for my kids, but for items to donate; and I asked God if it was his will and He would be glorified to make me aware of and bring to my attention a machine with a 6x10 hoop.  Otherwise, I asked that He would give me wisdom and also that he would teach me to be content with the blessing he had already provided.  The next day, I randomly checked Craigslist; and there was someone selling this barely used beauty.  We actually live close together, share a lot in common, including our faith, and are planning to become sewing partners; but aside from God bringing a great new woman into my life, He provided Perla.  I have to share, she's 2 1/2 years old, came with all the Designer Gallery and Editing software( letterworks, etc, etc.)  and she was $900.  My mom paid half, and that left $450- which was what I earned on call this month, so over and above our budget.  To top it off, the girl I bought it from said that she had been praying about how much to ask for it, and knew she needed $900 for her kids curriculum (she homeschools) so when I offered her that, she knew it was right.  Oh, I also threw in my PES700ii.  That way she can still embroider the things she wants to for her baby.  So we're both very happy.  I just had to share my joy.  I know not everyone shares my faith, and I totally respect that, but hopefully y'all don't mind me sharing how I believe God provided Perla for me.



Nicole, she is beautiful and I know that God does answer prayers.  You are the proof of it.  I know I always pray for other and I know God knows my heart but we rarely just ask for what we want.  I am glad you did ask and you have inspired me to ask for guidance....again.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> OK..so all you home schooling mom or moms of SN children can probably relate to this.  My DS almost 9 year old has decided he wants to go back to public school!  He has not been in public school since he was 5!  They have no programs for him in our district, and would not want to put him in a spec ed class. (we had to threaten to sue before to get him in a semi-spec ed class)
> 
> Because of his issues he cannot read, and I'm afraid he would get teased by the other kids really bad.  Unfortunately, hubby is backing him on this decision, and my concerns are not even in the loop!  Since they start back in a week, I have onl,y one short week to try and convince the school board to make a program for him.
> 
> I can see I am going to have my work cut out for me this week!  And I still have 2 more quilts to get out this week!
> 
> ...ok. Enough whinning, now back to work!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini,
I have a book "from emotions to advocacy".  I don't know if it could help you but it did give me the help and knowlegde to take on our school district.  They are required by law to provide an education for your son regardless of budget.  PM if you would like me to send you my book.  Prayers for your family.



jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.


You are so kind to make for the Big Gives.  It is a beautiful dress and you did such a good job at sewing it.  My DS picked out the dancing guys.



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!


Thank you for sharing with us your joy and story of your adoption day.  God bless you all.



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.


Our prayers are with you all the families.  My DH uncle died this week after loosing his battle with cancer.  It takes too many and I hate this disease.  DS likes the emotioncons.  sorry.


----------



## Granna4679

So sad for all of you that have lost loved ones this week.  Special prayers for you!!

The cars outfit is really cute!  I like it just how it is and that little one of yours is adorable.  




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone have that serger?  I was thinking of asking for a cheap serger for my birthday.  (Truthfully I really want an iphone but the fees and plans for that thing are just too much for me to justify the cost
> )  What feet does it come with?  I would love to have something where I can do a rolled hem easily but don't have a ton of money to buy a fancy serger.



I couldn't afford a serger right now either.  I called my sewing store and asked if they carried a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine.  I paid $20 for 2 of them in a package (4cm and 6cm).  I wasn't sure how to do it at first but watched a couple tutorials on youtube and now I am roll hemming everything...ha!!  It is so easy and really makes a neat hem.  You might want to check into that ....a lot cheaper than a serger if that is what you were wanting one for.

I finished another Vida this weekend.  This one was a little challenging.  While I love Alice in Wonderland, I am not a big fan of the new movie.  A customer sent me fabric and asked me to make a dress but that she didn't want it scary.  I tried to accomodate.  I loved the colors and used more of the floral accent fabric and put a picture that wasn't scary but yet tied into the movie, so I think it softened the scariness (is that a word?) a little.  All in all, I think it turned out pretty and she was happy with it.






and the back...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a little bit closer picture of the applique:


----------



## mommy2paisley

livndisney said:


> I have not forgotten you-I messed up my back and have not been able to get into my Disney fabric bin. I will dig out my pooh fabric tomorrow. I'm sorry.



I COMPLETELY understand!!!!  Don't worry about it and just take care of yourself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2paisley

MouseTriper said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!  We definitely celebrate both!!!  Our dd's gotcha day was earlier this month.  We spend the day as a family and celebrate with a present and a special cake or something tasty.  The sad thing is that some of my family members think it is stupid and do not understand gotcha days!  They have no clue whatsoever!!!!!  Oh well!!!



My cousin's three children are adopted.  One was adopted from birth and they got to take him home straight from the hospital, the other two were boy/girl twins who were adopted around the age of 3.  They have "Happy Adoption Day" just like Happy Birthday for each special occassion.  I'm sorry your family doesn't get it!!!!!  I TOTALLY get it and think it's just as happy as an occassion as when the children are born!!!!!  And, I think it means a lot to their kids, even now at ages 9 -- they're practically like having triplets, lol, teh twins turned 9 in April or May and the other turned 9 in July!  They definetley have a house filled with love now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> : Thank you!!!  We definitely celebrate both!!!  Our dd's gotcha day was earlier this month.  We spend the day as a family and celebrate with a present and a special cake or something tasty.  The sad thing is that some of my family members think it is stupid and do not understand gotcha days!  They have no clue whatsoever!!!!!  Oh well!!!



Sweetie-you know how I feel about gotcha days tell those sweet little ones "Auntie Cindee" will be celebrating with them! (poo on the relatives that don't get it-I have them too and they are sooooo missing out!)


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

ellenbenny said:


>



LOVE it!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK..so all you home schooling mom or moms of SN children can probably relate to this.  My DS almost 9 year old has decided he wants to go back to public school!  He has not been in public school since he was 5!  They have no programs for him in our district, and would not want to put him in a spec ed class. (we had to threaten to sue before to get him in a semi-spec ed class)
> 
> Because of his issues he cannot read, and I'm afraid he would get teased by the other kids really bad.  Unfortunately, hubby is backing him on this decision, and my concerns are not even in the loop!  Since they start back in a week, I have onl,y one short week to try and convince the school board to make a program for him.
> 
> I can see I am going to have my work cut out for me this week!  And I still have 2 more quilts to get out this week!
> 
> ...ok. Enough whinning, now back to work!
> 
> 
> Nini



Good luck with the school district!  Stick to your guns about getting him the help he is entitled too!!!



jeniamt said:


>



Adorable Belle dress!!!



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congrats!  My older sister adopted 8 through foster care and my little sister adopted 2.  I get the feelings of fear.  Been there as an aunt 10 times over!! 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



I am so sorry for your losses!  Your family will be in my prayers!




Granna4679 said:


> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little bit closer picture of the applique:



I love it!  You do such amazing work!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NiniMorris said:


> OK...the next time I let deadlines determine what I am going to do....can some one please kick me?
> 
> I know I used to be able to turn out a dress in just a few hours.   Then, once I started sewing for this trip it is taking me more like a week to get a dress I really like.
> 
> I knew I wanted to make a Simply Sweet for a special little girl to wear on her upcoming trip to Disney...I was only going to put one little embroidery on it...so It SHOULDN'T take that long...right?
> 
> Last night I found my self hurrying to get it finished so I could put it in the mail today on my trip to the post office.  I am not as happy with it as I thought I would be.  I took short cuts.  I didn't put a ruffle on the bottom (cause it would take too long), I forgot to put the 'tie' on for the peek a  boo skirt, so I had to improvise.  I cut the yellow for the over skirt wrong, so I had to use something different from my stash (and it is not the right color...too pale) One strap appears to be longer than the other...but I don't have a model in that size to check it out..so it may just be the way it is hanging.
> 
> I was full of good intentions (and we know what those lead to!) but the execution left a lot to be desired.
> 
> I am almost embarrassed  to send this out.  While I am not worried that it will fall apart...I am worried that it isn't quality looking.  I mean I am sure that my 10 year old could have done just as good a job!
> 
> I will press it up and make it look nice (only to cram it in a box to mail...LOL) but I am NOT at all happy with the results.  In fact, in stead of crossing it off my list, I think I will just erase it from my list!
> 
> My lesson for the day is...I WILL NOT SEW A DRESS JUST BECAUSE I HAVE A DEADLINE!!! I WILL TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT!!! DEADLINES (even if they are self imposed) ARE NOT WORTH IT!!!!
> 
> You don't know how strange that was for me to write...I am a deadline driven person!  LOL
> 
> Nini


this is why I don't take orders for customs yet. I can't trust myself with deadlines!



ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:


Gorgeous!!!!!!



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



I am so sorry to hear how much lose your family has had to go through especially in such a short time.  prayers are with you.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ok ladies, I have got to kick it into gear. We are going today to book our trip for October 2nd.  I have nothing done. Literally, nothing. Wednesday I have my gallbladder taken out and after a few days of nothing I plan to kick it into high gear. My question to you is, my DD is going to be 19 months when we go. Since I don't have much time to figure it out. Would it be best to go with simple things like shirts and skirts to have enough outfits for each Character ADR and park day, or do a few more extravagant? I am looking at 14 outfits all together. [wow that seems like a lot] haha. Or can someone recommend a super easy dress pattern or 2? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ellenbenny

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



Oh my you have been through so much, I am so sorry for your family's losses.



Granna4679 said:


> So sad for all of you that have lost loved ones this week.  Special prayers for you!!
> 
> The cars outfit is really cute!  I like it just how it is and that little one of yours is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't afford a serger right now either.  I called my sewing store and asked if they carried a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine.  I paid $20 for 2 of them in a package (4cm and 6cm).  I wasn't sure how to do it at first but watched a couple tutorials on youtube and now I am roll hemming everything...ha!!  It is so easy and really makes a neat hem.  You might want to check into that ....a lot cheaper than a serger if that is what you were wanting one for.
> 
> I finished another Vida this weekend.  This one was a little challenging.  While I love Alice in Wonderland, I am not a big fan of the new movie.  A customer sent me fabric and asked me to make a dress but that she didn't want it scary.  I tried to accomodate.  I loved the colors and used more of the floral accent fabric and put a picture that wasn't scary but yet tied into the movie, so I think it softened the scariness (is that a word?) a little.  All in all, I think it turned out pretty and she was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little bit closer picture of the applique:



Beautiful work!


----------



## NiniMorris

dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim




When the subject of this romper first came up I had planned on making a comment...but I guess i forgot to...

That is the same romper my DIL made for a friend of hers.  She had wanted me to put an applique in the front middle...really cute idea...but with hte way it went together...seam down the front...it didn't work right and we had to scrap that idea and put a much smaller applique on the leg.  She didn't use the snaps because the mom did not want them.  

I found it to run a little small...and I really question the Mom's not wanting the snaps.  her little one wears a size 12 mos and is potty trained...but I think the snaps would have given a bit more room ....

DIL has since made it without the seam in the front and cut it a bit larger for the second one.  She is much happier with the result...but I haven't seen it yet, and she hasn't posted a picture yet.


But the most important thing is your DS... He is ADORABLE!  He looks so much like my middle son at that age!  I did not want him to grow up too fast (I was pregnant with our first daughter) and would not let hubby cut his hair.  He had beautiful blond curls...I miss that age!

(he is now 28 and 6'7" tall!)


Nini


----------



## jenshell75

Hi Ladies, 

I am very stressed at the moment, on the weekend I used my husbands credit card ( with his approval ) lolllll to purchase a Carla C pattern from YCMT. I created an account - selected my item - completed checkout and as I did a message came up to say there was a problem with the card - try again or use a different card. I don't have a credit card and I don't usually purchase much with one so I made another attempt. The same message came up again and my item still appeared in the shopping cart. I called my husband and he made 4 more attempts  6 in total. Then while he was on the computer he got a call from the bank saying that someone was making 6 purchases for the same amount of money on his card. We explained what we were trying to do and they said that 6 payments to the total of $88.00 had been deducted from his Visa account. We were in SHOCK!!! 

I tried to phone but due to the time difference between Australia and the US there was no answer so I sent an email. However it's now 2 days later and I have no pattern in my inbox and  no email  reply. 

I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what did they do to fix it. I would be very upset if my  money is gone and I dont get at least 1 pattern. 

And for my last question is where do I get a Feliz or Vida pattern???? 

Jen


----------



## RMAMom

MouseTriper said:


> Boo!  I really want some Monsters Inc fabric!!!!!!!!    How come all the good fabric always goes out of print by the time I want it!!!


My DGD wasn't 2 yrs old when the Princess and the Frog came out and I bought 4 yards of Tiana fabric so if she decides in a few years that it's her favorite movie I will have a stash and be ready!   I also just bought a yard of Monsters Inc fabric on the auction site. Keep looking, it's out there.



NiniMorris said:


> OK..so all you home schooling mom or moms of SN children can probably relate to this.  My DS almost 9 year old has decided he wants to go back to public school!  He has not been in public school since he was 5!  They have no programs for him in our district, and would not want to put him in a spec ed class. (we had to threaten to sue before to get him in a semi-spec ed class)
> 
> Because of his issues he cannot read, and I'm afraid he would get teased by the other kids really bad.  Unfortunately, hubby is backing him on this decision, and my concerns are not even in the loop!  Since they start back in a week, I have onl,y one short week to try and convince the school board to make a program for him.
> 
> I can see I am going to have my work cut out for me this week!  And I still have 2 more quilts to get out this week!
> 
> ...ok. Enough whinning, now back to work!
> 
> 
> Nini



If he is mentally 3 how is he going to handle himself in school and how does your Hubby think he is capable of making such a decision? I think hubby is way off base on this one and your going to have to put your foot down or go to school with him!


jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.


That is beautiful!



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!


How exciting!! Congratulations to you and your family!



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



You have been through so much this summer.  Prayers to you and your family.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone have that serger?  I was thinking of asking for a cheap serger for my birthday.  (Truthfully I really want an iphone but the fees and plans for that thing are just too much for me to justify the cost
> )  What feet does it come with?  I would love to have something where I can do a rolled hem easily but don't have a ton of money to buy a fancy serger.



I just bought the Brother 1034D from HSN on the payment plan a few months ago. I love it! and it was paid off interest free in 3 short months.



dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim



First of all, I love crazy baby hair!!!! My baby is 17 and my grandchildren live in OK (I'm in NJ) and I miss the crazy baby hair around here!

Thanks for the critique of this pattern, I was the one that wanted the 6-9 month size but if the pattern runs small then 12 months will probably be fine. My grandson was 9 pounds when he was born and his sister just turned 2 and is 39 in tall so my son has giant children. The baby will be just about 6 months old when we go so he may do just fine in a small 12 month romper.

I will take your advice and cut it on the fold. I think yours is adorable and I wouldn't embelish it to much because it would make it feminine. I agree that changing the buttons would add a pop of contrast, maybe you could change them to black or even a black and white checked button.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another Vida this weekend.  This one was a little challenging.  While I love Alice in Wonderland, I am not a big fan of the new movie.  A customer sent me fabric and asked me to make a dress but that she didn't want it scary.  I tried to accomodate.  I loved the colors and used more of the floral accent fabric and put a picture that wasn't scary but yet tied into the movie, so I think it softened the scariness (is that a word?) a little.  All in all, I think it turned out pretty and she was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little bit closer picture of the applique:



Anita, I think this is breathtaking!



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, I have got to kick it into gear. We are going today to book our trip for October 2nd.  I have nothing done. Literally, nothing. Wednesday I have my gallbladder taken out and after a few days of nothing I plan to kick it into high gear. My question to you is, my DD is going to be 19 months when we go. Since I don't have much time to figure it out. Would it be best to go with simple things like shirts and skirts to have enough outfits for each Character ADR and park day, or do a few more extravagant? I am looking at 14 outfits all together. [wow that seems like a lot] haha. Or can someone recommend a super easy dress pattern or 2?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Have you looked at the Simply Sweet and easy fit pants. The simply sweet can be made as a top or dress and the easy fits can be shorts, capris or pants. You can get a lot of outfits out of those two patterns.


----------



## ellenbenny

jenshell75 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am very stressed at the moment, on the weekend I used my husbands credit card ( with his approval ) lolllll to purchase a Carla C pattern from YCMT. I created an account - selected my item - completed checkout and as I did a message came up to say there was a problem with the card - try again or use a different card. I don't have a credit card and I don't usually purchase much with one so I made another attempt. The same message came up again and my item still appeared in the shopping cart. I called my husband and he made 4 more attempts  6 in total. Then while he was on the computer he got a call from the bank saying that someone was making 6 purchases for the same amount of money on his card. We explained what we were trying to do and they said that 6 payments to the total of $88.00 had been deducted from his Visa account. We were in SHOCK!!!
> 
> I tried to phone but due to the time difference between Australia and the US there was no answer so I sent an email. However it's now 2 days later and I have no pattern in my inbox and  no email  reply.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what did they do to fix it. I would be very upset if my  money is gone and I dont get at least 1 pattern.
> 
> And for my last question is where do I get a Feliz or Vida pattern????
> 
> Jen




I've never had this happen but I think they will fix it, maybe no one got your message over the weekend?  Did you actually receive the product 6 times?  I hope you get it fixed quickly.

I got the vida pattern on banberryplace.com, and I got the feliz pattern by purchasing a book called sewing clothes kids love, available on amazon.com.


----------



## DisneyLaura

ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:



Love it



NiniMorris said:


> OK..so all you home schooling mom or moms of SN children can probably relate to this.  My DS almost 9 year old has decided he wants to go back to public school!  He has not been in public school since he was 5!  They have no programs for him in our district, and would not want to put him in a spec ed class. (we had to threaten to sue before to get him in a semi-spec ed class)
> 
> Because of his issues he cannot read, and I'm afraid he would get teased by the other kids really bad.  Unfortunately, hubby is backing him on this decision, and my concerns are not even in the loop!  Since they start back in a week, I have onl,y one short week to try and convince the school board to make a program for him.
> 
> I can see I am going to have my work cut out for me this week!  And I still have 2 more quilts to get out this week!
> 
> ...ok. Enough whinning, now back to work!
> 
> 
> Nini



Like someone else said fight for what he needs.  I have a nephew who is autistic and they have to fight for things for him.  My brother had an advocate that helped them in the beginning can you get someone like that to help at first.



jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.



Beautiful



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



Congrats 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.



So sorry - I lost my mom in Oct 2009 from pancreatic cancer.  she was diagnosed in Jan 2009 and her oncologist thought she would fight it because she was so young (she was 60 when she passed).  



dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim



He looks very cute.  I wish I learned to sew for my boys when they were younger.




Granna4679 said:


> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little bit closer picture of the applique:



Love it


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> So sad for all of you that have lost loved ones this week.  Special prayers for you!!
> 
> The cars outfit is really cute!  I like it just how it is and that little one of yours is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't afford a serger right now either.  I called my sewing store and asked if they carried a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine.  I paid $20 for 2 of them in a package (4cm and 6cm).  I wasn't sure how to do it at first but watched a couple tutorials on youtube and now I am roll hemming everything...ha!!  It is so easy and really makes a neat hem.  You might want to check into that ....a lot cheaper than a serger if that is what you were wanting one for.
> 
> I finished another Vida this weekend.  This one was a little challenging.  While I love Alice in Wonderland, I am not a big fan of the new movie.  A customer sent me fabric and asked me to make a dress but that she didn't want it scary.  I tried to accomodate.  I loved the colors and used more of the floral accent fabric and put a picture that wasn't scary but yet tied into the movie, so I think it softened the scariness (is that a word?) a little.  All in all, I think it turned out pretty and she was happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little bit closer picture of the applique:




Beautiful!!


----------



## tricia

jenshell75 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am very stressed at the moment, on the weekend I used my husbands credit card ( with his approval ) lolllll to purchase a Carla C pattern from YCMT. I created an account - selected my item - completed checkout and as I did a message came up to say there was a problem with the card - try again or use a different card. I don't have a credit card and I don't usually purchase much with one so I made another attempt. The same message came up again and my item still appeared in the shopping cart. I called my husband and he made 4 more attempts  6 in total. Then while he was on the computer he got a call from the bank saying that someone was making 6 purchases for the same amount of money on his card. We explained what we were trying to do and they said that 6 payments to the total of $88.00 had been deducted from his Visa account. We were in SHOCK!!!
> 
> I tried to phone but due to the time difference between Australia and the US there was no answer so I sent an email. However it's now 2 days later and I have no pattern in my inbox and  no email  reply.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what did they do to fix it. I would be very upset if my  money is gone and I dont get at least 1 pattern.
> 
> And for my last question is where do I get a Feliz or Vida pattern????
> 
> Jen



First off.  Call the credit card company and have all but 1 of the charges cancelled.  They will do that right away for you.  

Have you tried signing in to You can Make this and checking in Your library to see if the pattern is there?


----------



## DisneyLaura

I have a silly beginner question.  I just made cut out and taped my template for the Easy Fit pants and then the instructions tell me to trace it onto another paper for the whole template.  What do you all use for that step before you draw it on the fabric?


----------



## WDWAtLast

Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Also, got an email about upcoming fabric lines, and Robert Kaufman is releasing a Dr. Seuss line in September.

http://www.robertkaufman.com/fabrics/celebrate_seuss/ade-10788-203/


----------



## ellenbenny

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!



Very cute and the applique looks great!!


----------



## BBGirl

DisneyLaura said:


> I have a silly beginner question.  I just made cut out and taped my template for the Easy Fit pants and then the instructions tell me to trace it onto another paper for the whole template.  What do you all use for that step before you draw it on the fabric?



I use either the plain side of wrapping paper or Freezer paper.  I LOVE using freezer paper.  Then I just iron to the fabric no pining.  It is wonderful.

HTH


----------



## BBGirl

jenshell75 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am very stressed at the moment, on the weekend I used my husbands credit card ( with his approval ) lolllll to purchase a Carla C pattern from YCMT. I created an account - selected my item - completed checkout and as I did a message came up to say there was a problem with the card - try again or use a different card. I don't have a credit card and I don't usually purchase much with one so I made another attempt. The same message came up again and my item still appeared in the shopping cart. I called my husband and he made 4 more attempts  6 in total. Then while he was on the computer he got a call from the bank saying that someone was making 6 purchases for the same amount of money on his card. We explained what we were trying to do and they said that 6 payments to the total of $88.00 had been deducted from his Visa account. We were in SHOCK!!!
> 
> I tried to phone but due to the time difference between Australia and the US there was no answer so I sent an email. However it's now 2 days later and I have no pattern in my inbox and  no email  reply.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what did they do to fix it. I would be very upset if my  money is gone and I dont get at least 1 pattern.
> 
> And for my last question is where do I get a Feliz or Vida pattern????
> 
> Jen




They will fix it for you.  They are closed over the weekend.  I would check your library for the pattern and give them today to fix the credit card problem. I did this but only charged 2x they fixed it but it took some time. they were super nice about it but I am not sure what kinda manpower they have so it took longer then say a bigger company.
   I got the book mentioned by PP for the Feliz and I have the same website saved to buy the Vida when I have the money.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!


That is just adorable!  I could never paint and your is perfect.  Super job on the sewing and painting.


----------



## CruisinEars

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!



That is really cute. I just now discovered what the vida looks like and I have been thinking it was just a modified feliz. My dd is a 10/12, would this work for her?  Looks very cool and comfy for a hot day.


----------



## MouseTriper

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you for sharing with us your joy and story of your adoption day.  God bless you all.


Thank you so much!!!!



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another Vida this weekend.  This one was a little challenging.  While I love Alice in Wonderland, I am not a big fan of the new movie.  A customer sent me fabric and asked me to make a dress but that she didn't want it scary.  I tried to accomodate.  I loved the colors and used more of the floral accent fabric and put a picture that wasn't scary but yet tied into the movie, so I think it softened the scariness (is that a word?) a little.  All in all, I think it turned out pretty and she was happy with it.and a little bit closer picture of the applique:


I think this turned out great!!!  Love the applique!!!



mommy2paisley said:


> My cousin's three children are adopted.  One was adopted from birth and they got to take him home straight from the hospital, the other two were boy/girl twins who were adopted around the age of 3.  They have "Happy Adoption Day" just like Happy Birthday for each special occassion.  I'm sorry your family doesn't get it!!!!!  I TOTALLY get it and think it's just as happy as an occassion as when the children are born!!!!!  And, I think it means a lot to their kids, even now at ages 9 -- they're practically like having triplets, lol, teh twins turned 9 in April or May and the other turned 9 in July!  They definetley have a house filled with love now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh my goodness, you are so right!!!  On my DD's Gotcha Day, she was just grinning from ear to ear. We have always talked about how special their adoption days are to us and how they will continue to be very special days forever and ever!!  That is so cool about your cousin and her 3 little sweeties!!!  Adoption ROCKS!!!




livndisney said:


> Sweetie-you know how I feel about gotcha days tell those sweet little ones "Auntie Cindee" will be celebrating with them! (poo on the relatives that don't get it-I have them too and they are sooooo missing out!)


  Yes, I do know how you feel about gotcha days!!!  Thank you so much Cindee!!!  And yes we need to celebrate with M's bakers....hahahahahaah!!!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Congrats!  My older sister adopted 8 through foster care and my little sister adopted 2.  I get the feelings of fear.  Been there as an aunt 10 times over!!
> !


Oh my goodness, that stress multiplied 10x...wow...GOD bless your sisters!!!! Adoptions can definitely be stressfull processes but ultimately in the end, they are totally worth it!!!  Thank you so much!



RMAMom said:


> My DGD wasn't 2 yrs old when the Princess and the Frog came out and I bought 4 yards of Tiana fabric so if she decides in a few years that it's her favorite movie I will have a stash and be ready!   .


Oh my goodness, that is so the way to go. If only I had done that years ago!!!  Hahahaha.  I remember one time being at a store (way before I sewed) and seeing TONS of Jack Skellington bedsheets on super sale.  I thought wow that is a great deal but yet I knew my hubby would not want them on our bed...hahaha...if only I knew how much I wanted them now for customs!!! Hahahha!



DisneyLaura said:


> Congrats c


 Thanks!!!



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!


You did a great job!!!  It looks awesome and your DD is so cute!!


----------



## NiniMorris

After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...

I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...

nini


----------



## peachygreen

I'm still planning my outfits tor our trip in Feb.  I want to do a Cindy dress.  I am thinking of adding a peplum to a precious dress.  I have ordered a prince charming meikey and cinderella minnie applique and was thinking of putting one each on each peplum side. 
Do you think it would work to add a peplum to the precious dress?  I wanted to do that to get the puffed sleeves.


----------



## Granna4679

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I love it!  You do such amazing work!





ellenbenny said:


> Beautiful work!





RMAMom said:


> Anita, I think this is breathtaking!





DisneyLaura said:


> Love it





ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks ladies!!  You made my day.  



DisneyLaura said:


> I have a silly beginner question.  I just made cut out and taped my template for the Easy Fit pants and then the instructions tell me to trace it onto another paper for the whole template.  What do you all use for that step before you draw it on the fabric?



I usually just use the pages I print out and tape them together...no need for the other step.  I do sometimes make a 2nd copy of I am going to need more than one size but its just as easy to just print out another copy for that.



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!



Thank you for the compliment.  Your vida turned out great.  I love the bright colors and Alice is perfect.  We have all learned as we have sewn.  Every time I make something my daughters remind me of how my first ones looked just a few short years ago.  
(they keep me humble...tee hee).   



MouseTriper said:


> I think this turned out great!!!  Love the applique!!!



Thank you.



NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini



You know in the end, it doesn't matter if it was something that you said or the money they had on hand....what matters is that God made a way for it to happen!!  I am happy they found a way to get him in and I hope it all works out for him (and you).  And thats fantastic that they will let them miss and it be excused!!


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy. I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year. They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini


 
Yay!!  I am so glad they are at least willing to work with you.  I'll be praying that you get the best program to meet his needs!


----------



## CruisinEars

I am so thrilled! I was just cruising through Teresajoy's bookmarks and found the one for the Disney Fonts. I don't have an un-zip program for files and all of the other sites have the files zipped. I just found the i-love-disney.com site and was able to add a whole bunch of fun fonts without needing to unzip the files. So easy to download into a file on my desktop and then click and drag into my fonts file on my computer. I can now do some fun magnets for our upcoming Disney cruises. 

So, thanks for posting that link Teresajoy!!!


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> I finished this dress today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the fabric store looking for fabric that would go with the Ariel dress.  I couldn't find anything to make the peplum.  I did find some white fabric the same kind as the green at the second hand store.  Would that look funny?
> 
> I also found some yellow of the same shiny fabric in the discount section for $2 metre.  I guess I will be making the older niece a Belle dress.


Very cute! 

I think the white fabric would look nice. 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I ordered it online, I don't think I can return it locally, or can I?  I'd love not to pay for shipping again.
> 
> I decided last night the problem is with my computer and not the disc, I tried to just download it, and I get the same error message either way.  It goes as far as almost getting to registration then the message pops up and the whole thing terminates.  I do have a message out to the yahoo group, but since I'm supposed to have a registration number and I don't, my request to join will probably be denied.  I tried to get it on my laptop, actually got a little further in the process before it stopped responding, but still got nowhere.  Its a very old laptop, so that may be the problem.  I'm begining to think I should just stick with what I can already do, it doesn't seem like such a hassle after all this!



Shoot! I'm sorry it isn't working for you! If you were closer, I'd send Corey on over to figure out what was going on!! He just loves it when I lend him out like that! 



ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:


Ellen, it's just gorgeous!!! I LOOVE the back ruffles!



jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.



So beautiful! Thank you so much for making this! 



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!



I'm so excited that you are going! And, I don't understand your family! 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.


Oh wow, that is so sad. I'm so sorry you've been through all this.  


dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> For the person who was concerned that it jumped from 6 mos to 12 months...I find it running pretty small. I made the 4T size and my son is in a 3T in most things (some a 2T) and it fits with a tiny bit of room, not nearly as much as I thought it would have. To be fair...my seam allowances may not have been exact because I am still a beginner though. This was my first time fully lining something, doing snaps and a button hole!
> 
> I also dont like the way it had me lay out the pattern now that it is together. With a fabric with not much pattern it wouldnt really matter, but it bothers me with the fabric I used. There is an obvious seam down the front and back center. Next time I will lay it out on a fold...which also means less pieces to sew! I thought it was weird it wasnt done that way to begin with, oh well.
> 
> I think it still needs something, just not sure what. Maybe some trim? Is rick rack too girly?
> 
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim



Your son is sooo cute!!! I love his curls!!!! 
Ric Rac is only for girl's outfits in my opinion. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Our prayers are with you all the families.  My DH uncle died this week after loosing his battle with cancer.  It takes too many and I hate this



I'm so sorry for your family. 



Granna4679 said:


> ]



This is really pretty! 


Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, I have got to kick it into gear. We are going today to book our trip for October 2nd.  I have nothing done. Literally, nothing. Wednesday I have my gallbladder taken out and after a few days of nothing I plan to kick it into high gear. My question to you is, my DD is going to be 19 months when we go. Since I don't have much time to figure it out. Would it be best to go with simple things like shirts and skirts to have enough outfits for each Character ADR and park day, or do a few more extravagant? I am looking at 14 outfits all together. [wow that seems like a lot] haha. Or can someone recommend a super easy dress pattern or 2?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Denise just made that really cute dress for her daughter by elongating the Portrait Peasant to dress length. That might be something you could try. 



jenshell75 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am very stressed at the moment, on the weekend I used my husbands credit card ( with his approval ) lolllll to purchase a Carla C pattern from YCMT. I created an account - selected my item - completed checkout and as I did a message came up to say there was a problem with the card - try again or use a different card. I don't have a credit card and I don't usually purchase much with one so I made another attempt. The same message came up again and my item still appeared in the shopping cart. I called my husband and he made 4 more attempts  6 in total. Then while he was on the computer he got a call from the bank saying that someone was making 6 purchases for the same amount of money on his card. We explained what we were trying to do and they said that 6 payments to the total of $88.00 had been deducted from his Visa account. We were in SHOCK!!!
> 
> I tried to phone but due to the time difference between Australia and the US there was no answer so I sent an email. However it's now 2 days later and I have no pattern in my inbox and  no email  reply.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what did they do to fix it. I would be very upset if my  money is gone and I dont get at least 1 pattern.
> 
> And for my last question is where do I get a Feliz or Vida pattern????
> 
> Jen



Kim, the owner of YCMT is a total sweetheart. Don't worry, they will make it right for you.  




WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!



Very nice! 


NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini



I'm glad things are going better than you thought. I would be so scared too though. 


peachygreen said:


> I'm still planning my outfits tor our trip in Feb.  I want to do adress.  I have ordered a prince charming meikey and cinderella minnie applique and was thinking of putting one each on each peplum side.
> Do you think it would work to add a peplum to the precious dress?  I wanted to do that to get the puffed sleeves.



I've done that several times:











as well as the stepsister dresses











Just do it the same way Carla describes for the SS. 

For the Cinderella dresses, I used elastic and made the sleeves just a tad shorter and fuller than the pattern. 



CruisinEars said:


> I am so thrilled! I was just cruising through Teresajoy's bookmarks and found the one for the Disney Fonts. I don't have an un-zip program for files and all of the other sites have the files zipped. I just found the i-love-disney.com site and was able to add a whole bunch of fun fonts without needing to unzip the files. So easy to download into a file on my desktop and then click and drag into my fonts file on my computer. I can now do some fun magnets for our upcoming Disney cruises.
> 
> So, thanks for posting that link Teresajoy!!!



YAY!!! I'm glad they helped you!


----------



## WDWAtLast

CruisinEars said:


> That is really cute. I just now discovered what the vida looks like and I have been thinking it was just a modified feliz. My dd is a 10/12, would this work for her?  Looks very cool and comfy for a hot day.



The Vida pattern goes up to size 11 and I think that it is meant to start out as a dress and then instead of the child outgrowing it, it turns into a tunic style top.  My daughter is almost 7 and is tall for her age and I made the size 6 - so the pattern runs slightly on the large size - but I think it is also meant to have a shirt worn under it.




NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini



I am glad they are working with you!!


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:


I love the colorful ruffles in the bag.  



jeniamt said:


> So I finally have something to contribute!  I made this for a recent Big Give.  I cannot wait to see the beautiful little girl wearing it in Disney World!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggled with the roses b/c they are a little heavy and they wanted to flop down.  I finally made them into pins so they could also be removed for washing.


Beautiful.  You did a wonderful job.



MouseTriper said:


> *We are FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY going to make it to WDW to celebrate our precious son's adoption!!!!!!!!! * The past two and a half years have been quite stressful in our lifes and things are still rather crazy here but we have decided we are finally going to make it to Walt Disney World to celebrate our son's adoption.
> 
> We brought our son home right from the hospital at 3 days old but it took more than a year and a half before we could adopt him.  Having the constant fear that our son would be ripped from our hearts and taken from us forever was the most difficult thing we have ever experienced.  The not knowing whether this would be the last night we got to tuck him in or not was a very straining, emotional rollercoaster, to say the least!!  The stress and worry lasted forever and way too long!!!!  I am soooooo ready for this much-anticipated trip to celebrate our forever family!!!!  Now if I could just get some sewing done!!!!


Congrats, congrats, congrats.  



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer. They were able to visit while he could still communicate. We had a quick 2 day trip planned to see my in-laws in GA for a belated birthday party for Geneva. (I packed a suitcase with clothes for a funeral in case his friend passed away while we were gone. They chose not to embalm and had less than 48 hrs after passing to bury him and we wouldn't have been able to go home and repack.) We arrived to the river for the family visit on Thursday and received a call on Friday that my brother-in-law had been taken to the hospital and put in ICU with pneumonia. Some of you have prayed for him to be healed of his cancer. Hubby's friend passed away Saturday and funeral was on Monday on the TN/AL border. We went to that and parted ways with my husband. The youngest six children and I traveled an additional 10 hours or so to get to KS to see my baby sister and brother-in-law. Our 2 day trip lasted 2 1/2 weeks. My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.
> 
> We just arrived home yesterday. I may only get to an outfit or two for our trip but it doesn't matter. We were doing what was most important. Tell loved ones and friends how much they mean to you now because you never know when they will be gone. Ryan was only diagnosed with colon cancer less than a year before with more than a 90% success rate.


So sorry for everything you and your family have been going through lately.  



kidneygirl said:


> Can I whine for just a minute?  Today is my birthday and I'm SICK!  I'm miserable.  But on a positive note, DH got me a Brother 1034D serger for my birthday.


happy birthday and hope you feel better soon.  



dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> Please diregard the crazy baby hair...he is in desperate need of a trim


Great job on the romper.  Love your son's curly hair.  



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another Vida this weekend.  This one was a little challenging.  While I love Alice in Wonderland, I am not a big fan of the new movie.  A customer sent me fabric and asked me to make a dress but that she didn't want it scary.  I tried to accomodate.  I loved the colors and used more of the floral accent fabric and put a picture that wasn't scary but yet tied into the movie, so I think it softened the scariness (is that a word?) a little.  All in all, I think it turned out pretty and she was happy with it.


Gorgeous Alice dress.  I'm a little scared of the new movie too.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ok ladies, I have got to kick it into gear. We are going today to book our trip for October 2nd.  I have nothing done. Literally, nothing. Wednesday I have my gallbladder taken out and after a few days of nothing I plan to kick it into high gear. My question to you is, my DD is going to be 19 months when we go. Since I don't have much time to figure it out. Would it be best to go with simple things like shirts and skirts to have enough outfits for each Character ADR and park day, or do a few more extravagant? I am looking at 14 outfits all together. [wow that seems like a lot] haha. Or can someone recommend a super easy dress pattern or 2?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I think the Simply Sweet dress pattern is fairly easy, especially with a solid or striped skirt (not a patchwork - that will take too long).  I always find that if I do pieces like skirts and a t-shirt then it does to make a dress.  I guess it comes down to completing two projects vs. completing just one.  You could always make one special outfit for each day and then anything else you finish would be a bonus.  



WDWAtLast said:


> I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!


Love the fabrics you used and the applique and face look great.  



NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini


I was going to respond to your first post on this subject but then I saw this.  I can't imagine the stress and worrying related to sending your son to school after having him in your care and teaching him yourself.  Maybe you could send him to school and hope for the best and if things don't work out you can always change your mind?  I know that might be tough on you and your son but hopefully he would adjust back to your old routine if you ended up changing your mind to go back to home school.  (I should note that I do not home school and I can't even imagine how much work, patience and organization is involved in home schooling so I hope I have not offended you or anyone else who teaches their children at home). 

I realize that school starts next week and it will be a little hectic getting everyone used to the idea of going to school but maybe it is for the best - less time to stress and worry about it.  If you do decide to send them to school then I hope the school continues to accomdate you and your son.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dance2874

NiniMorris said:


> When the subject of this romper first came up I had planned on making a comment...but I guess i forgot to...
> 
> That is the same romper my DIL made for a friend of hers.  She had wanted me to put an applique in the front middle...really cute idea...but with hte way it went together...seam down the front...it didn't work right and we had to scrap that idea and put a much smaller applique on the leg.  She didn't use the snaps because the mom did not want them.
> 
> I found it to run a little small...and I really question the Mom's not wanting the snaps.  her little one wears a size 12 mos and is potty trained...but I think the snaps would have given a bit more room ....
> 
> DIL has since made it without the seam in the front and cut it a bit larger for the second one.  She is much happier with the result...but I haven't seen it yet, and she hasn't posted a picture yet.
> 
> 
> But the most important thing is your DS... He is ADORABLE!  He looks so much like my middle son at that age!  I did not want him to grow up too fast (I was pregnant with our first daughter) and would not let hubby cut his hair.  He had beautiful blond curls...I miss that age!
> 
> (he is now 28 and 6'7" tall!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I really cant imagine it without snaps! It is a pretty narrow pattern, I think, and would be hard to change diapers! 

I am still kicking myself I didnt lay it out the way that made sense to me instead of the way the pattern said. oh well. I think I will switch the buttons to a black and white check and possibly add some black and white check to the legs, like a 2inch or so strip on the bottoms. Maybe. If I have time...I still have so much to do.


----------



## jeniamt

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - already on page 27!!! You ladies have been busy!!  Love the rainbow Feliz and Belle dress that were posted on the last few pages! And Anita's Alice Vida is gorgeous.  I finally finished my first vida - also an Alice, but no where near as fancy!!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Stephres blog tutorial - I couldn't have finished it without it!!  I am still working on my applique skills, but am happy overall with the end results.  I painted the face - not brave enough to applique that small yet!



This is beautiful!  I love your color choices and you did an awesome job on the applique.  I need to start painting my faces on!



NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini



Great to hear!  Are they going to retest him?



peachygreen said:


> I'm still planning my outfits tor our trip in Feb.  I want to do a Cindy dress.  I am thinking of adding a peplum to a precious dress.  I have ordered a prince charming meikey and cinderella minnie applique and was thinking of putting one each on each peplum side.
> Do you think it would work to add a peplum to the precious dress?  I wanted to do that to get the puffed sleeves.



Here is my contribution to the gallery of Cindy dresses made from the Precious Dress... sorry some of you will have seen this a few times before:








dance2874 said:


> I really cant imagine it without snaps! It is a pretty narrow pattern, I think, and would be hard to change diapers!
> 
> I am still kicking myself I didnt lay it out the way that made sense to me instead of the way the pattern said. oh well. I think I will switch the buttons to a black and white check and possibly add some black and white check to the legs, like a 2inch or so strip on the bottoms. Maybe. If I have time...I still have so much to do.



Why does the pattern have you cut the front into two pieces?  Just curious, seems strange.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jenshell75 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am very stressed at the moment, on the weekend I used my husbands credit card ( with his approval ) lolllll to purchase a Carla C pattern from YCMT. I created an account - selected my item - completed checkout and as I did a message came up to say there was a problem with the card - try again or use a different card. I don't have a credit card and I don't usually purchase much with one so I made another attempt. The same message came up again and my item still appeared in the shopping cart. I called my husband and he made 4 more attempts  6 in total. Then while he was on the computer he got a call from the bank saying that someone was making 6 purchases for the same amount of money on his card. We explained what we were trying to do and they said that 6 payments to the total of $88.00 had been deducted from his Visa account. We were in SHOCK!!!
> 
> I tried to phone but due to the time difference between Australia and the US there was no answer so I sent an email. However it's now 2 days later and I have no pattern in my inbox and  no email  reply.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem and what did they do to fix it. I would be very upset if my  money is gone and I dont get at least 1 pattern.
> 
> And for my last question is where do I get a Feliz or Vida pattern????
> 
> Jen



i had this happen once, and found it in my library. Usually when a card gets "swiped" like that, it goes against the card for authoriation. When it's not approved, or times out, it stays on the account until the following day when it should drop off. They'll get it all straight for you.


----------



## aboveH20

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I disappeared off the face of the earth. We got busy with farmer market season and have been selling homemade bread with freshly milled flour and will soon have soaps and jams ready too. The plan was to try and sell and use that money for our trip. We did that for a few weeks and then received word that one of my husband's closest friends was not expected to live much longer as he fought his battle with cancer.   .  .  .   My sweet brother-in-law passed away on August 2nd just a couple weeks before his 30th birthday and their 2nd anniversary. My baby sister is a widow at 29 and my heart just aches for her. She told me after my mom passed away that she didn't feel she could fully grieve our mother and her death in November because of her husband's fight with cancer and she needed to be strong. Now, in just nine months, she's lost her mother and husband. They dated for 10 years before getting married so he was a huge part of her life for almost 1/2 her life. It was the most beautiful funeral I have ever attended and he will be missed by many.



My thoughts and prayers are with your, the familes, and those close to the "dearly departed."  

I appeciate your sharing their stories because it certainly puts into perspective the small trials and tribulations we all experience and tend to exaggerate.  Your post was a good reminder to worry about the important and overlook that which can be ignored.

Blessings to all involved.


----------



## CruisinEars

Just have to share my customer service experience with fabric.com. I just realized they made a mistake in my Jennifer Paganelli order. I originally ordered the Stephanie print and they sent me one of another designer called snow flower. I kept looking at it thinking the print was way smaller than I remembered ordering. So, I did the live chat and she refunded the fabric amount and told me I could keep the "mistake" fabric. I was very pleased with their service and response as my real goal was to let them know a mistake had been made and maybe in the future it could be avoided. Off to attempt a Patricia Tunic now.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Never too many photos especially when the kids and outfits are as cute as yours!  I need more photos!  I am still trying to come up a HDDR outfit for DD4.  How did your older daughter like the show?
************

She loved it! This was our 2nd time doing the show - once last year. She's 7 this year and "got" a lot of the jokes and silly parts this time. She also got attention from most of the actors even once from the stage.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

jeniamt said:


> So I am back from Maine and I am already sweating.  Ugh.  It was in the 40s when I woke up yesterday morning... and today, back in MD its already in the mid-90s.  Double Ugh.  So many cute things have been posted and I dont think I will ever catch up but here is my best attempt at a few things:
> 
> 
> 
> Never too many photos especially when the kids and outfits are as cute as yours!  I need more photos!  I am still trying to come up a HDDR outfit for DD4.  How did your older daughter like the show?
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.  I really like this look!
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt is so cute.  It is also giving me some inspiration for the HDDR outfit I need to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that!  Too many times one have my kids have come to me and asked, _what did you make me to wear tomorrow?_  You did a great job, really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you used the different prints in the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story.  Amazing.



 She loved it! This was our 2nd time doing the show - once last year. She's 7 this year and "got" a lot of the jokes and silly parts this time. She also got attention from most of the actors even once from the stage.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
















Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!





Just because I  this picture!


----------



## dance2874

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I  this picture!



That dress is so cute! I love that embroidery! Wish I had a machine to do that.


----------



## dance2874

jeniamt said:


> Why does the pattern have you cut the front into two pieces?  Just curious, seems strange.



Im not sure. I just tried to cut it out 'my way' and it wont work as all one piece because of the shape of the legs. So I can cut the bodice as all one piece but I would have to attach the 'shorts' as a separate piece. It would still look better that way I think, but Im not sure I want to try it. I cant find another printable pattern either. I may just go another way for a nemo outfit. 

If I want to attach a strip of fabric to a tee, like across the center of it, how do you do that? Do I have to put something under the fabric before I try to attach it? I am clueless on how to do this. I am thinking of putting a strip across a tee and then putting nemo on it, and making shorts out of the same material as the stripe.


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> I'm so excited that you are going! And, I don't understand your family!
> !


Thanks Teresa!  I don't get some of them either!!!  Oh well, their loss BIG time!



babynala said:


> Congrats, congrats, congrats.  .


 Thank you so much!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> Just because I  this picture!


Simply adorable..just like your little girl.  I love it!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I  this picture!



Beautiful! And your dd is adorable!


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I  this picture!



That came out so great!! So glad I could help out, your daughter is adorable!!


----------



## disneymomof1

For everyone that is looking for the Dr. Seuss fabric, fabric.com has it for pre order under their Just Arrived tab.  Of course I already preordered from another site for a few dollars more a yard, but if anyone else is still looking they have a great price on it.    They are saying it has an estimated ship date of Sept. 30th, I hope so, because I want to do a  Seuss dress for Universal and we leave Oct. 22 !!!


----------



## RMAMom

WDWAtLast said:


> Also, got an email about upcoming fabric lines, and Robert Kaufman is releasing a Dr. Seuss line in September.
> 
> http://www.robertkaufman.com/fabrics/celebrate_seuss/ade-10788-203/


 This is exciting, my DGD is just starting to really get into Dr. Suess books.



NiniMorris said:


> After a 3 hour meeting with the school, they seem to be willing to bend over backwards to make me happy.  I would love to think it was something I said that made the difference, but actually, they got a grant last year for assistive learning devices...and they lost one of their kids last year.  They don't qualify for the grant without my DS...when you add that to the additional federal money they would get for him....they have even said the 10 days he and his sister would miss because of a Disney trip will be considered an excused absence...
> 
> I'm still not 100% convinced this is the best solution...but I'm willing to wait and see...
> 
> nini


Ya know, sometimes the scariest things turn out to be the biggest blessings! I'll keep your family in my prayers.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I  this picture!


This is exactly what I was thinking for our Hollywood studios day. I originally was thinking a skirt and tee but I'm afraid to embroidered on a tee so I was thinking an SS would be easier. I have been buying fabric on the auction site and now I'm worried that all of the colors will make it look too busy. I am planning to use Heathers Hollywood design but I do love the Walt and Mickey.   Yours is precious, just like your DD.


----------



## jeniamt

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> She loved it! This was our 2nd time doing the show - once last year. She's 7 this year and "got" a lot of the jokes and silly parts this time. She also got attention from most of the actors even once from the stage.



Thanks for the info.  I was a little worried as she will only be 5 when she goes.  When you say she got a lot of attention, is that b/c of the custom outfit she was wearing?  Just wondering.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!



This is beautiful, I love how you made the squares plenty big so you can really see what the fabric is.  Plus, putting the buttons on the back is really cute.


----------



## CastleLight

dance2874 said:


> I finally finished the romper I and promised to make to show you  I took me about 2 hrs, and would probably go faster if I didnt have little helpers looking over my shoulder  The snap tape was surprisingly easy too- the tutorial included was very helpful.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing...and for the tips you picked up along the way.  I think it looks adorable!


----------



## masonite

Has anyone seen the cute converse that are going to come out??  They go perfectly with the new Dr. Seuss fabric!!!http://www.converse.com/#/products/featured/drseuss


----------



## teresajoy

]



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!! this picture!



This is really gorgeous!!! And, your daughter just gets prettier and prettier! 



MouseTriper said:


> Thanks Teresa!  I don't get some of them either!!!  Oh well, their loss BIG time!
> !


That is for sure! 





masonite said:


> Has anyone seen the cute converse that are going to come out??  They go perfectly with the new Dr. Seuss fabric!!!http://www.converse.com/#/products/featured/drseuss



I saw those the other day (well, I saw them online!) They are so cute! 

(Hey Beth, did you see those?? I was going to send you a link to them on Facebook yesterday!)


----------



## lindsey

to ncmomof2 - I love the dress, it is beautiful


----------



## RMAMom

masonite said:


> Has anyone seen the cute converse that are going to come out??  They go perfectly with the new Dr. Seuss fabric!!!http://www.converse.com/#/products/featured/drseuss



Oh my gosh! Those are so fun!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ah ladies after a long day of planning and searching through fabrics I have all except 2 of my 14 outfits planned out! [for today anyways! haha] 

I need help deciding what to do for HS and Garden Grill with Chip n Dale. I am at a loss, and I can't seem to find any appliques for C&D.


----------



## ellenbenny

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ah ladies after a long day of planning and searching through fabrics I have all except 2 of my 14 outfits planned out! [for today anyways! haha]
> 
> I need help deciding what to do for HS and Garden Grill with Chip n Dale. I am at a loss, and I can't seem to find any appliques for C&D.



Are you looking for machine applique?  If so check out bowsandclothes.com.  I recently got a chip and dale with chef's hats from her and they stitched out beautifully!  She also has them without the chef's hats if you prefer.


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> Just because I  this picture!



She is beautiful....and the dress too!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was a little worried as she will only be 5 when she goes.  When you say she got a lot of attention, is that b/c of the custom outfit she was wearing?  Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful, I love how you made the squares plenty big so you can really see what the fabric is.  Plus, putting the buttons on the back is really cute.



Well we had level 1 seating and were RIGHT by the stage. When the actors came by they would say things like that's my kind of dress...you and your sister are so cute...etc. She also wore boots and there was a part where you get to make noise and she made some serious noise and the guy made some comment from stage about her and her dress? She giggled so much it was almost more fun watching her watch them! We'll def go again!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

When we were in the Gift Shop at the Grand Floridian a few weeks ago we saw some REALLY cute converse style (the short ones) shoes covered with different colored Mickey Silhouettes. They were out of my Dd's size so we ended up w/o them  Has anyone else seen these? They were not at any other resort gift shop but the t's that went with them were in other places?


----------



## epcotprincess

I am so sorry if this has been asked/ answered, but I am SO busy lately with our trip coming up in less than a week, and my DH has been MIA due to a pre-planned "guys trip", so I have been alone all week with our little girl... and I have a new respect for all single moms... LOTS of work!  Wow!

I am looking for a way to sew a Mickey head on a diaper cover that I have.  I want a good printable sewing pattern for the Mickey head shape so I don't have to place the circles and trace them to try to make it look right.  I am an amateur sewer so it would probably look wrong if I didn't have a pattern.  I have the black fabric to work with.

Do y'all use something you print?  Like I said, this is my first project and I really don't know what I'm doing so I can use all the help I can get!  I really appreciate you reading/ answering!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> I made a feliz dress for a friend.  She said she wanted something for her daughter's 5th birthday.  The only other thing she told me was that she likes rainbows and looks good in blue.  I couldn't find any rainbow fabric in blue, so this is what I came up with.  I tried to get her to pick a style of dress but she didn't really suggest anything.  Anyway, here it is, can't wait to find out if she likes it:



Oh my gosh! I Love this!!!! I'm so envious! I have a audrey skirt that I for the life of me can not seem to complete it. 
A feliz is on my mental "to do" list, I have some Fairy fabric I want to use for the "main fabric"
You did a great job with this! I hope she loves it!


----------



## CruisinEars

epcotprincess said:


> I am so sorry if this has been asked/ answered, but I am SO busy lately with our trip coming up in less than a week, and my DH has been MIA due to a pre-planned "guys trip", so I have been alone all week with our little girl... and I have a new respect for all single moms... LOTS of work!  Wow!
> 
> I am looking for a way to sew a Mickey head on a diaper cover that I have.  I want a good printable sewing pattern for the Mickey head shape so I don't have to place the circles and trace them to try to make it look right.  I am an amateur sewer so it would probably look wrong if I didn't have a pattern.  I have the black fabric to work with.
> 
> Do y'all use something you print?  Like I said, this is my first project and I really don't know what I'm doing so I can use all the help I can get!  I really appreciate you reading/ answering!



I just discovered i-love-disney.com today and I was able to print off a mickey head silhouette. It is under the printables section. Fun site to check out. here is the link http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php


----------



## teresajoy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Well we had level 1 seating and were RIGHT by the stage. When the actors came by they would say things like that's my kind of dress...you and your sister are so cute...etc. She also wore boots and there was a part where you get to make noise and she made some serious noise and the guy made some comment from stage about her and her dress? She giggled so much it was almost more fun watching her watch them! We'll def go again!



We really wanted Level 1 seating, so we made 9PM reservations! My kids are nightowls though, so I think they will be perfectly fine.  I'm really excited about this one. I've always wanted to do it, but could never afford it without free dining! 

I would love to see more Hoop De Doo review outfits. I need lots of inspiration!


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh my gosh! I Love this!!!! I'm so envious! I have a audrey skirt that I for the life of me can not seem to complete it.
> A feliz is on my mental "to do" list, I have some Fairy fabric I want to use for the "main fabric"
> You did a great job with this! I hope she loves it!



Thanks Nicole!!  This was my second Feliz, and while they do take a lot of time with all those ruffles, I would not say it is overly difficult.  That said, if I had 2 little ones at home, I don't think I would ever get any sewing done.  When we watch our DGD who is 3, it takes both of us to keep up, so I completely understand!!


----------



## epcotprincess

CruisinEars said:


> I just discovered i-love-disney.com today and I was able to print off a mickey head silhouette. It is under the printables section. Fun site to check out. here is the link http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

dance2874 said:


> That dress is so cute! I love that embroidery! Wish I had a machine to do that.





MouseTriper said:


> :
> Simply adorable..just like your little girl.  I love it!!!





WDWAtLast said:


> Beautiful! And your dd is adorable!





ellenbenny said:


> That came out so great!! So glad I could help out, your daughter is adorable!!





RMAMom said:


> jeniamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful, I love how you made the squares plenty big so you can really see what the fabric is.  Plus, putting the buttons on the back is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> This is really gorgeous!!! And, your daughter just gets prettier and prettier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is beautiful....and the dress too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Now to work on some dresses for the little one!
Click to expand...


----------



## jenshell75

Hi Ladies, Thanks to everyone who replied to my post. I still can't find my pattern and have not yet received an email. However all your messages are very positive and I am feeling much better now after reading your comments. 



SallyfromDE said:


> i had this happen once, and found it in my library. Usually when a card gets "swiped" like that, it goes against the card for authoriation. When it's not approved, or times out, it stays on the account until the following day when it should drop off. They'll get it all straight for you.



Thanks SallyfromDE 



BBGirl said:


> They will fix it for you.  They are closed over the weekend.  I would check your library for the pattern and give them today to fix the credit card problem. I did this but only charged 2x they fixed it but it took some time. they were super nice about it but I am not sure what kinda manpower they have so it took longer then say a bigger company.
> I got the book mentioned by PP for the Feliz and I have the same website saved to buy the Vida when I have the money.



I am saving like crazy now for fabric and patterns as well as for our WDW vacation. 



tricia said:


> First off.  Call the credit card company and have all but 1 of the charges cancelled.  They will do that right away for you.
> 
> Have you tried signing in to You can Make this and checking in Your library to see if the pattern is there?



Thanks Tricia, I will go back and check the library. My hubbys bank was great however they can't stop the payment from this end so I am crossing my fingers that I can get it sorted. 



ellenbenny said:


> I've never had this happen but I think they will fix it, maybe no one got your message over the weekend?  Did you actually receive the product 6 times?  I hope you get it fixed quickly.
> 
> Ellenbenny - No I didn't receive anything thats what was stressing me.
> 
> 
> I got the vida pattern on banberryplace.com, and I got the feliz pattern by purchasing a book called sewing clothes kids love, available on amazon.com.



Oh thanks for that info I was looking on YCMT for these patterns and  I was starting to get  because I couldn't find them. lolllll 

Thanks again to everyone. I will let you all know how I get on with this mix up.


----------



## scouthawkk

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I  this picture!




That turned out super cute!  I was just wondering this morning if you had received the fabric, and there it is!  Love it.

Jen


----------



## DisneyLaura

WDWAtLast said:


>



Love it!



BBGirl said:


> I use either the plain side of wrapping paper or Freezer paper.  I LOVE using freezer paper.  Then I just iron to the fabric no pining.  It is wonderful.
> 
> HTH



Thanks, I need to go to the store and buy me some freezer paper



Granna4679 said:


> I usually just use the pages I print out and tape them together...no need for the other step.  I do sometimes make a 2nd copy of I am going to need more than one size but its just as easy to just print out another copy for that.



Thanks for the tip!



jeniamt said:


> Here is my contribution to the gallery of Cindy dresses made from the Precious Dress... sorry some of you will have seen this a few times before:



Very cute



CruisinEars said:


> Just have to share my customer service experience with fabric.com. I just realized they made a mistake in my Jennifer Paganelli order. I originally ordered the Stephanie print and they sent me one of another designer called snow flower. I kept looking at it thinking the print was way smaller than I remembered ordering. So, I did the live chat and she refunded the fabric amount and told me I could keep the "mistake" fabric. I was very pleased with their service and response as my real goal was to let them know a mistake had been made and maybe in the future it could be avoided. Off to attempt a Patricia Tunic now.



Yeah extra fabric !



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on embroidery, thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I  this picture!



Very cute indeed



masonite said:


> Has anyone seen the cute converse that are going to come out??  They go perfectly with the new Dr. Seuss fabric!!!http://www.converse.com/#/products/featured/drseuss


----------



## babynala

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!
> 
> Just because I  this picture!


Wow, great job on the dress and your daughter is so cute.


----------



## babynala

Hi, I thought I saw a comment on HeatherSue's facebook page that indicated that she had some Star Wars lego designs but I couldn't find them on her Etsy page.  Does anyone know where I could get something like this or maybe just Star Wars?  My DS is going to a b-day party on Saturday and the little boy loves Star Wars & Legos.

Thanks


----------



## tmh0206

masonite said:


> Has anyone seen the cute converse that are going to come out??  They go perfectly with the new Dr. Seuss fabric!!!http://www.converse.com/#/products/featured/drseuss



Those are SOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new BIG GIVE!!!!

Let's make this family's Wish trip extra special!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69228/754461

Here's a link to the pre-trip report on the Disboards:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2518193




babynala said:


> Hi, I thought I saw a comment on HeatherSue's facebook page that indicated that she had some Star Wars lego designs but I couldn't find them on her Etsy page.  Does anyone know where I could get something like this or maybe just Star Wars?  My DS is going to a b-day party on Saturday and the little boy loves Star Wars & Legos.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I don't have any yet.  My friend asked if I had any Lego Star Wars designs and I said that my kids love playing that game.  I'd love to do some designs like that, but I haven't had a chance yet!


----------



## kymmyk13

Ok you all have inspired me so I am about to start on my first sewing project. I have ordered a fleece panel and I am going to make DD19 a blanket for Christmas. Any suggestions would be great. 

I also ordered houndsthooth fabric to make DD5 a simple dress which I will attempt after the blanket. Hopefully it will be done before football season is over.


----------



## Disneymom1218

epcotprincess said:


> I am so sorry if this has been asked/ answered, but I am SO busy lately with our trip coming up in less than a week, and my DH has been MIA due to a pre-planned "guys trip", so I have been alone all week with our little girl... and I have a new respect for all single moms... LOTS of work!  Wow!
> 
> I am looking for a way to sew a Mickey head on a diaper cover that I have.  I want a good printable sewing pattern for the Mickey head shape so I don't have to place the circles and trace them to try to make it look right.  I am an amateur sewer so it would probably look wrong if I didn't have a pattern.  I have the black fabric to work with.
> 
> Do y'all use something you print?  Like I said, this is my first project and I really don't know what I'm doing so I can use all the help I can get!  I really appreciate you reading/ answering!



I made a template that I use for all my Mickey heads now. the main circle was a CD and the ears were from tracing an Ice Breakers Mint tin. I just kept placing and tracing until I got the result I was looking for.


----------



## babynala

Sorry, I don't have any yet.  My friend asked if I had any Lego Star Wars designs and I said that my kids love playing that game.  I'd love to do some designs like that, but I haven't had a chance yet![/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply.  I can only imagine what items you have on your list! By the looks of my list it looks like I won't get to it anyway!

I really want to do this big give but I'm afraid that I won't finish in time!


----------



## teresajoy

epcotprincess said:


> I am looking for a way to sew a Mickey head on a diaper cover that I have.  I want a good printable sewing pattern for the Mickey head shape so I don't have to place the circles and trace them to try to make it look right.  I am an amateur sewer so it would probably look wrong if I didn't have a pattern.  I have the black fabric to work with.
> 
> Do y'all use something you print?  Like I said, this is my first project and I really don't know what I'm doing so I can use all the help I can get!  I really appreciate you reading/ answering!



There are some in the group Photobucket account, I think under the template tag.


----------



## teresajoy

A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:






But, Ellen sent me this link:






It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits? 

I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!


----------



## desparatelydisney

If anyone hears a loud explosion coming from NC it will be me

I have a roundneck top to fininsh, an emma that is cut out and embroidered to do, and a strappy sundress to make and my machine has started not picking up the bobbin thread every inch or so and making a strange "clunky" sound as it sews.  I won't zig zag or overlock unless I sew as S......L.......O.....W..... as possible so finishing seams is turning into a nightmare.     At least I don't have a twirl in the line-up to get done.

I do not have the time or money to (1) take it to the repair place or (2) get a new one....so I'm using it until it dies and then i'll have to go figure out how to use mom's bernina.  While it's an amazing machine, (1) i am always afraid of breaking my parents stuff and (2) I usually sew after the kids go to bed and my mom lives on the other side of town.

Sorry....just needed to vent


----------



## Disneymom1218

teresajoy said:


> A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Ellen sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!



I would be thrilled as well. that is awesome.


----------



## Disneymom1218

desparatelydisney said:


> If anyone hears a loud explosion coming from NC it will be me
> 
> I have a roundneck top to fininsh, an emma that is cut out and embroidered to do, and a strappy sundress to make and my machine has started not picking up the bobbin thread every inch or so and making a strange "clunky" sound as it sews.  I won't zig zag or overlock unless I sew as S......L.......O.....W..... as possible so finishing seams is turning into a nightmare.     At least I don't have a twirl in the line-up to get done.
> 
> I do not have the time or money to (1) take it to the repair place or (2) get a new one....so I'm using it until it dies and then i'll have to go figure out how to use mom's bernina.  While it's an amazing machine, (1) i am always afraid of breaking my parents stuff and (2) I usually sew after the kids go to bed and my mom lives on the other side of town.
> 
> Sorry....just needed to vent



Mine started doing that and believe it or not I changed my needle and it stopped making the clunking noise and it stopped skipping stitches. I hope this helps.


----------



## dance2874

Can anyone tell me-

If I want to attach a strip of fabric to a tee, like across the center of it, how do you do that? Do I have to put something under the fabric before I try to attach it? I am clueless on how to do this. I am thinking of putting a strip across a tee and then putting nemo on it, and making shorts out of the same material as the stripe. Do I just follow the directions in the bookmarks like it was an applique?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> Mine started doing that and believe it or not I changed my needle and it stopped making the clunking noise and it stopped skipping stitches. I hope this helps.



I had something like this also, changed the needle and lubed up the bobbin area and it went away...goog luck!


----------



## babynala

teresajoy said:


> A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Ellen sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!


Cool!



desparatelydisney said:


> If anyone hears a loud explosion coming from NC it will be me
> 
> I have a roundneck top to fininsh, an emma that is cut out and embroidered to do, and a strappy sundress to make and my machine has started not picking up the bobbin thread every inch or so and making a strange "clunky" sound as it sews.  I won't zig zag or overlock unless I sew as S......L.......O.....W..... as possible so finishing seams is turning into a nightmare.     At least I don't have a twirl in the line-up to get done.
> 
> I do not have the time or money to (1) take it to the repair place or (2) get a new one....so I'm using it until it dies and then i'll have to go figure out how to use mom's bernina.  While it's an amazing machine, (1) i am always afraid of breaking my parents stuff and (2) I usually sew after the kids go to bed and my mom lives on the other side of town.
> 
> Sorry....just needed to vent


Hope some of the posted tricks reslove your problem.  Good luck.



dance2874 said:


> Can anyone tell me-
> 
> If I want to attach a strip of fabric to a tee, like across the center of it, how do you do that? Do I have to put something under the fabric before I try to attach it? I am clueless on how to do this. I am thinking of putting a strip across a tee and then putting nemo on it, and making shorts out of the same material as the stripe. Do I just follow the directions in the bookmarks like it was an applique?


I think you will have the best results if you use some kind of light or medium stabilizer on the inside of the t-shirt.  Sounds like a cute idea.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Ellen sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!



That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?  

Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!





And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!  











and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part


----------



## princesskayla

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part



Very nice! I love the newborn sets. They look so complicated.


----------



## CruisinEars

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!



You did great on all of the projects. I love this floral fabric, what is it called? I would love to do a skirt for my dd. We both love the tropical, Lilly Pulitzer types of fabrics.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

CruisinEars said:


> You did great on all of the projects. I love this floral fabric, what is it called? I would love to do a skirt for my dd. We both love the tropical, Lilly Pulitzer types of fabrics.



Thanks so much   I'm in love with this entire line of fabric...it's called "The Breeze" by Wendy Slotboom.  I haven't been able to find it anywhere beyond a local quilting store, but there is a pink colorway on Etsy.  The line is very pretty and includes the print I used for the ruffle around the edge, and then there's a complementing dragonfly print, snail print, flower fans print and then a sort of checkerboard type print in a few different colors.  I think I'll go back when the shop has a fat quarter sale and load up....like I NEED more fabric


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part


I always look at the XL shirts and wonder if there is enough fabric to make outfits from Disney shirts?  The newborn welcome package is adorable!



ellenbenny said:


> Are you looking for machine applique?  If so check out bowsandclothes.com.  I recently got a chip and dale with chef's hats from her and they stitched out beautifully!  She also has them without the chef's hats if you prefer.


That is just an adorable chip and dale.



epcotprincess said:


> I am so sorry if this has been asked/ answered, but I am SO busy lately with our trip coming up in less than a week, and my DH has been MIA due to a pre-planned "guys trip", so I have been alone all week with our little girl... and I have a new respect for all single moms... LOTS of work!  Wow!
> 
> I am looking for a way to sew a Mickey head on a diaper cover that I have.  I want a good printable sewing pattern for the Mickey head shape so I don't have to place the circles and trace them to try to make it look right.  I am an amateur sewer so it would probably look wrong if I didn't have a pattern.  I have the black fabric to work with.
> 
> Do y'all use something you print?  Like I said, this is my first project and I really don't know what I'm doing so I can use all the help I can get!  I really appreciate you reading/ answering!


I just google image mickey head and print out the ones I like.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my CASED dress that I have been so excited to make.  Thanks to ellenbenny and scouthhawkk for the great fabric squares!!  I had 56 different fabrics!!


Very pretty dress and love the patch work skirt part.


----------



## CruisinEars

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks so much   I'm in love with this entire line of fabric...it's called "The Breeze" by Wendy Slotboom.  I haven't been able to find it anywhere beyond a local quilting store, but there is a pink colorway on Etsy.  The line is very pretty and includes the print I used for the ruffle around the edge, and then there's a complementing dragonfly print, snail print, flower fans print and then a sort of checkerboard type print in a few different colors.  I think I'll go back when the shop has a fat quarter sale and load up....like I NEED more fabric



Thanks for the info. I just looked up the whole line online and I am so in love with it too. I found several stores in my area that are supposed to carry it. Guess where I will be going?


----------



## desparatelydisney

Disneymom1218 said:


> Mine started doing that and believe it or not I changed my needle and it stopped making the clunking noise and it stopped skipping stitches. I hope this helps.





erikawolf2004 said:


> I had something like this also, changed the needle and lubed up the bobbin area and it went away...goog luck!





babynala said:


> Hope some of the posted tricks reslove your problem.  Good luck.



Thanks, guys.   I'll give it a try in the morning.


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!



Lydia has been begging me to make her a Wishes dress, so I might try to make something with this and some fireworks material I saw at Hobby Lobby. I'm not real sure yet though! 

I love these outfits!!! They look hard to do! 
The quilt and burprags are adorable! 

10 days!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week. 






I think my girls might need one.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.


That is so very cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yeah!!!  I got to speak with my DD today.  She is doing good and just hanging out.  Tomorrow she is going to the mall to get a top.

Thanks for the support and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## peachygreen

So I find out today that Friday my DD is supposed to wear something hawaiian to school.  I have some big tropical flower material I could whip something up with I suppose.  Do you have any tropical outfit suggestions that would be easy to throw together in 2 nights?


----------



## peachygreen

teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.



That is super cute.  Is that a portrait peasant?


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Ellen sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!



Wow! How much fun to have that!



desparatelydisney said:


> If anyone hears a loud explosion coming from NC it will be me
> 
> I have a roundneck top to fininsh, an emma that is cut out and embroidered to do, and a strappy sundress to make and my machine has started not picking up the bobbin thread every inch or so and making a strange "clunky" sound as it sews.  I won't zig zag or overlock unless I sew as S......L.......O.....W..... as possible so finishing seams is turning into a nightmare.     At least I don't have a twirl in the line-up to get done.
> 
> I do not have the time or money to (1) take it to the repair place or (2) get a new one....so I'm using it until it dies and then i'll have to go figure out how to use mom's bernina.  While it's an amazing machine, (1) i am always afraid of breaking my parents stuff and (2) I usually sew after the kids go to bed and my mom lives on the other side of town.
> 
> Sorry....just needed to vent



I hope the needle change does the trick!



Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part



I love the burpies, what size hoop/ design did you use? What are fishstick designs?    10 days!  


teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.



Very cute! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah!!!  I got to speak with my DD today.  She is doing good and just hanging out.  Tomorrow she is going to the mall to get a top.
> 
> Thanks for the support and prayers during this difficult time.



I'm glad to hear she is doing better, I was thinking about her.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

peachygreen said:


> So I find out today that Friday my DD is supposed to wear something hawaiian to school.  I have some big tropical flower material I could whip something up with I suppose.  Do you have any tropical outfit suggestions that would be easy to throw together in 2 nights?



I had to to the same thing last year!  I made a Simply Sweet halter dress, those go together really quick for me, and it was something she wore again too.  The singer at 'Ohana wears a peasant-style dress, the portrait peasant or Molly would work too.


----------



## woodkins

peachygreen said:


> So I find out today that Friday my DD is supposed to wear something hawaiian to school.  I have some big tropical flower material I could whip something up with I suppose.  Do you have any tropical outfit suggestions that would be easy to throw together in 2 nights?



What about board shorts and a tee/tank with a flower shaped applique of the fabric?


----------



## CruisinEars

Just finished my practice Patricia tunic. It was not too difficult and I really like the style. The problem is that I made it too small. I typically wear a 1x with room and this 1x is kinda small. I will make it the next size up next time, I will also make the front opening shorter. I do like the 3/4 sleeve length I chose though. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my cell in not the best light. The fabric is black with mint green flowers with a dark pink center. This is the "mistake" fabric from fabric.com that I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## MommyBoo!

teresajoy said:


> A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Ellen sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!



Oh, how fun!  I have a couple of Disney parks/resorts fabrics.  I will have to post pics when I unpack them.   We just made our reservations for June!  Now I can plan outfits!  




Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part




Oh, how adorable!  The quilt is so pretty!



teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.



Chloe just said, "Oh!  That dress is so pretty!"  I agree.



CruisinEars said:


> Just finished my practice Patricia tunic. It was not too difficult and I really like the style. The problem is that I made it too small. I typically wear a 1x with room and this 1x is kinda small. I will make it the next size up next time, I will also make the front opening shorter. I do like the 3/4 sleeve length I chose though. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my cell in not the best light. The fabric is black with mint green flowers with a dark pink center. This is the "mistake" fabric from fabric.com that I mentioned in an earlier post.



Very nice.  I haven't tried that pattern yet.  Maybe I can make some stuff for me when the kids go back to school.


----------



## MommyBoo!

Sorry for the double post - Comcast hiccuped AGAIN!


----------



## princesskayla

CruisinEars said:


> Just finished my practice Patricia tunic. It was not too difficult and I really like the style. The problem is that I made it too small. I typically wear a 1x with room and this 1x is kinda small. I will make it the next size up next time, I will also make the front opening shorter. I do like the 3/4 sleeve length I chose though. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my cell in not the best light. The fabric is black with mint green flowers with a dark pink center. This is the "mistake" fabric from fabric.com that I mentioned in an earlier post.



Very nice. I like it. Can't wait to see it in the JP fabric.  I am making a shirred dress for me. I will post it as soon I get it done. 

I have to lots to share but my camera and computer is acting up.  My computer won't let me upload images. Anything else is fine. Weird. 

Someone was looking for Lego designs. There are some at bowsandclothes .com. Her designs stitch out well. 

I emailed Claire and asked about two designs that I thought were hers. It turns out they were and she found them for me!


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was really cool of Donna!!  Do you have any idea what you'll do with it yet, or are you still daydreaming?  Where on earth does one buy fabric in Disney?
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever introduced Fishsticks Designs, these are the EASIEST sewing projects I've ever done, and I LOVE easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part



How cute are these??  I love the color scheme and those little outfits look so comfy!  You did a great job with the quilt as well.  Yay for 10 days!!



teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.



Very cute!!!!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah!!!  I got to speak with my DD today.  She is doing good and just hanging out.  Tomorrow she is going to the mall to get a top.
> 
> Thanks for the support and prayers during this difficult time.



OH, I am soooo happy you heard from her.  I have been praying that you would get in touch with her.


----------



## aksunshine

Isabelle just started 3rd grade today....





I appliqued an apple on her shirt as opposed to making her an outfit this year. She is getting too grown up. 

Now I have emboidery questions. I purchased an upgraded software for my Viking/ Hus platinum 955E a few months ago. I know it can make embroideries out of clip art, but I can't figure out how. I am probably overthinking it. Any ideas?


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.



I saw this on FB.  I love it!!


----------



## Piper

peachygreen said:


> So I find out today that Friday my DD is supposed to wear something hawaiian to school. I have some big tropical flower material I could whip something up with I suppose. Do you have any tropical outfit suggestions that would be easy to throw together in 2 nights?


 
I think the Portrait peasant would look very Hawaiian in the right material!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

peachygreen said:


> So I find out today that Friday my DD is supposed to wear something hawaiian to school.  I have some big tropical flower material I could whip something up with I suppose.  Do you have any tropical outfit suggestions that would be easy to throw together in 2 nights?


I agree with others the peasant top turn dress or a bowling shirt with skirt.



aksunshine said:


> Isabelle just started 3rd grade today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued an apple on her shirt as opposed to making her an outfit this year. She is getting too grown up.
> 
> Now I have emboidery questions. I purchased an upgraded software for my Viking/ Hus platinum 955E a few months ago. I know it can make embroideries out of clip art, but I can't figure out how. I am probably overthinking it. Any ideas?


Never too grown up for custom clothing!  I am sorry, I don't digitize at all.


----------



## DisneyLaura

teresajoy said:


> A few weeks ago a very sweet Diser, Twistoflemon (Donna) sent me this COOL fabric!!! Direct from Disney! Well, from the castmember store as I understand it. Neither one of us could place where it would have been used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Ellen sent me this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty close to me, although I think I took the picture of the fabric upside down. Does anyone have a better picture of the Pleasure Island outfits?
> 
> I'm just thrilled to pieces to have it, and touched beyond belief at Donna's thoughtfulness!



OMG  that's awesome.



Diz-Mommy said:


> And here's a small carseat/cuddle quilt I made for my little girl too   Ten more days ladies, and she's in my arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I embroidered a few diaper/burpies too...I didn't even use stabilizer on the backs since I embroidered on the thick part



So pretty!



teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.



Very cute!



CruisinEars said:


> Just finished my practice Patricia tunic. It was not too difficult and I really like the style. The problem is that I made it too small. I typically wear a 1x with room and this 1x is kinda small. I will make it the next size up next time, I will also make the front opening shorter. I do like the 3/4 sleeve length I chose though. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my cell in not the best light. The fabric is black with mint green flowers with a dark pink center. This is the "mistake" fabric from fabric.com that I mentioned in an earlier post.



I love that!  I wear scrubs to work and that would be perfect



aksunshine said:


> Isabelle just started 3rd grade today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued an apple on her shirt as opposed to making her an outfit this year. She is getting too grown up.
> 
> Now I have emboidery questions. I purchased an upgraded software for my Viking/ Hus platinum 955E a few months ago. I know it can make embroideries out of clip art, but I can't figure out how. I am probably overthinking it. Any ideas?



I love it!  I really wish I was better at sewing because then I would absolutely try appliqueing an apple on a pair of pants.  I'm just sewing my first pair of Easy fit pants.


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Not sure if you ladies already knew this or not but I just got back from Hobby Lobby and noticed as I was walking to the check out lane that they are selling "Sewing Clothes Kids Love".   It is over by the magazines in the front of my store. I know that people have been talking about buying this book and if you can use the 40% off coupon that they have sometimes that it might save someone some $$.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you ladies for all the kind words on my baby girl projects.  Have I mentioned how much FUN it is sewing for a little girl!???  



RMAMom said:


> I love the burpies, what size hoop/ design did you use? What are fishstick designs?    10 days!



Fishsticks Designs is a small website with a few children's sewing patterns available.  They are actual printed patterns they send by mail, but they are GREAT and I found the instructions to be very clear and easy to understand.  I thought lap shirts would be really tricky to make too, but they are VERY easy. 



CruisinEars said:


> Just finished my practice Patricia tunic. It was not too difficult and I really like the style. The problem is that I made it too small. I typically wear a 1x with room and this 1x is kinda small. I will make it the next size up next time, I will also make the front opening shorter. I do like the 3/4 sleeve length I chose though. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my cell in not the best light. The fabric is black with mint green flowers with a dark pink center. This is the "mistake" fabric from fabric.com that I mentioned in an earlier post.




I love that tunic!!  Very nice work!


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah!!!  I got to speak with my DD today.  She is doing good and just hanging out.  Tomorrow she is going to the mall to get a top.
> 
> Thanks for the support and prayers during this difficult time



Oh thank goodness!!! Phew! 




MommyBoo! said:


> Oh, how fun!  I have a couple of Disney parks/resorts fabrics.  I will have to post pics when I unpack them.   We just made our reservations for June!  Now I can plan outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe just said, "Oh!  That dress is so pretty!"  I agree.



I would love to see your material!!!!

Tell Chloe thank you!! 



MommyBoo! said:


> Sorry for the double post - Comcast hiccuped AGAIN!



Verizon recently switched to Frontier (at least around here) and ever since it did, we have had nothing but trouble! It's slooooow and unreliable now. Corey keeps trying to talk me into switching to Comcast, but it's twice as much! 



aksunshine said:


> Isabelle just started 3rd grade today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued an apple on her shirt as opposed to making her an outfit this year. She is getting too grown up.
> 
> Now I have emboidery questions. I purchased an upgraded software for my Viking/ Hus platinum 955E a few months ago. I know it can make embroideries out of clip art, but I can't figure out how. I am probably overthinking it. Any ideas?



CUTE outfit! Isabelle is such a beauty!

Digitizing? No, I don't think you are overthinking it, it just isn't easy to do! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I saw this on FB.  I love it!!





Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!!!!!!
> .






RMAMom said:


> Very cute!
> .





MinnieVanMom said:


> That is so very cute!





peachygreen said:


> That is super cute.  Is that a portrait peasant?



Thanks! I was pretty pleased with how it looked. Of course, I put a petti under it for the picture, that always makes them look cuter! 

Yep, it's the Portrait Peasant, I always make the skirt extra full. 





CruisinEars said:


> Just finished my practice Patricia tunic. It was not too difficult and I really like the style. The problem is that I made it too small. I typically wear a 1x with room and this 1x is kinda small. I will make it the next size up next time, I will also make the front opening shorter. I do like the 3/4 sleeve length I chose though. Sorry for the poor picture quality, I took it with my cell in not the best light. The fabric is black with mint green flowers with a dark pink center. This is the "mistake" fabric from fabric.com that I mentioned in an earlier post.



VERY NICE!!! The fabric is really pretty. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I had to to the same thing last year!  I made a Simply Sweet halter dress, those go together really quick for me, and it was something she wore again too.  The singer at 'Ohana wears a peasant-style dress, the portrait peasant or Molly would work too.



I don't remember that, could you post it again?



RMAMom said:


> Wow! How much fun to have that!





DisneyLaura said:


> OMG  that's awesome.


Isn't it cool! !

It looks a lot like the fabric for Claire de Lune's dress in Hoop De Doo review too. But, I don't feel like recreating that before our trip! 



CzyDsnyFan92 said:


> Not sure if you ladies already knew this or not but I just got back from Hobby Lobby and noticed as I was walking to the check out lane that they are selling "Sewing Clothes Kids Love".   It is over by the magazines in the front of my store. I know that people have been talking about buying this book and if you can use the 40% off coupon that they have sometimes that it might save someone some $$.



OOH, I hadn't seen that! Thanks!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

So I tried to be a good DIL and made this shirt for my MIL for our trip during her bday. Unfortunately, it was the wrong size?!  It says XXL but it is NOT! Fits more like a ladies L. Anyone out there in need - could it be stored for a give possibly? I've never done that before .... any suggestions?


----------



## CruisinEars

Thank you all for the nice comments about my tunic. The fabric really is pretty and my hubby thought it looked good on my, just a bit snug. I got the next size up pattern cut out while I was at work today so I think I will start on another one.

Also some fun news. Tomorrow is my birthday and my hubby has said I can get the Brother 1034D serger!! (It will also count as my Christmas present) I am super excited that I will be able to get it in a couple of weeks. Need to work around paychecks.


----------



## Sean's momma

Ok ladies. I am taking a free sewing class at the community center down the street from my apt and tonight is class #2! 
Last week we made ugly bags out of a strip of muslin. We are supposed to bring those tonight as well as some straight pins. So i went to look at said straight pins at Safeway (its the closest place to me in a pinch and Joann's is like a half hour away ) but they had two types. I am not sure what we are using these for but its a beginners sewing class. Safeway had plain metal pins or ones with colored round heads. Is there any real difference or is it a personal preference kinda thing? The price is within 10 cents of each other and the plain metal has like 100 in the pack where as the colored ones had either 60 or 80, i can't remember which. I have 4 hours before class, someone help me please! 
Why are my bananas not dancing?


----------



## livndisney

Sean's momma said:


> Ok ladies. I am taking a free sewing class at the community center down the street from my apt and tonight is class #2!
> Last week we made ugly bags out of a strip of muslin. We are supposed to bring those tonight as well as some straight pins. So i went to look at said straight pins at Safeway (its the closest place to me in a pinch and Joann's is like a half hour away ) but they had two types. I am not sure what we are using these for but its a beginners sewing class. Safeway had plain metal pins or ones with colored round heads. Is there any real difference or is it a personal preference kinda thing? The price is within 10 cents of each other and the plain metal has like 100 in the pack where as the colored ones had either 60 or 80, i can't remember which. I have 4 hours before class, someone help me please!
> Why are my bananas not dancing?




Bananas are dancing

I use the pins with the balls on them for patterns and the straight pins for sewing. So I have both. You could use just the straight pins for both as I think they are a little smaller than the ones with the balls. (Everytime I stitch over a pin with a head-I break a needle)  Hope this helps


----------



## teresajoy

Sean's momma said:


> Ok ladies. I am taking a free sewing class at the community center down the street from my apt and tonight is class #2!
> Last week we made ugly bags out of a strip of muslin. We are supposed to bring those tonight as well as some straight pins. So i went to look at said straight pins at Safeway (its the closest place to me in a pinch and Joann's is like a half hour away ) but they had two types. I am not sure what we are using these for but its a beginners sewing class. Safeway had plain metal pins or ones with colored round heads. Is there any real difference or is it a personal preference kinda thing? The price is within 10 cents of each other and the plain metal has like 100 in the pack where as the colored ones had either 60 or 80, i can't remember which. I have 4 hours before class, someone help me please!
> Why are my bananas not dancing?




I HATE having to use the little plain metal ones (I actually just threw away a ton of them, because I just can't stand them)! Go with the nice ones with the colored round heads, they are much easier to use in my opinion! And, they are pretty! 


ETA: Like Cindee said, if you sew over them, you have a good chance of breaking your needle. I always try to take the pins out anyway though, so it's a bit easier with the nice round head to grab.


----------



## teresajoy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> So I tried to be a good DIL and made this shirt for my MIL for our trip during her bday. Unfortunately, it was the wrong size?!  It says XXL but it is NOT! Fits more like a ladies L. Anyone out there in need - could it be stored for a give possibly? I've never done that before .... any suggestions?




And it's so cute too! You could certainly save it for a Give or give it to someone else. Or, you could cut around the applique, leaving some of the white t-shirt, or not if you prefer! and sew it onto the right size shirt .


----------



## teresajoy

*Since the last Give filled up so quickly, we thought we'd start another one!! 

This is a give for sweet little Miss Haylee and her family. PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2513540

Come help us make this another wonderful Give!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69330/754710​*


----------



## CruisinEars

I wanted to post a better picture of my tunic shirt fabric. My cell just does not like low light situations.


----------



## littlepeppers

Sean's momma said:


> Is there any real difference or is it a personal preference kinda thing?Why are my bananas not dancing?



You should invest in some glass head pins at some point.  You can iron over them.  You wouldn't want to iron too close to a plastic head pin & melt it on your iron or even worse your outfit.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> I don't remember that, could you post it again?


I'm sorry, I can't because I recently cleaned out her closet and passed it on to a smaller friend.  

And you didn't forget, I wasn't posting here at that time.


----------



## mommy2paisley

teresajoy said:


> Oh thank goodness!!! Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see your material!!!!
> 
> Tell Chloe thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Verizon recently switched to Frontier (at least around here) and ever since it did, we have had nothing but trouble! It's slooooow and unreliable now. Corey keeps trying to talk me into switching to Comcast, but it's twice as much! *
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE outfit! Isabelle is such a beauty!
> 
> Digitizing? No, I don't think you are overthinking it, it just isn't easy to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was pretty pleased with how it looked. Of course, I put a petti under it for the picture, that always makes them look cuter!
> 
> Yep, it's the Portrait Peasant, I always make the skirt extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE!!! The fabric is really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that, could you post it again?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it cool! !
> 
> It looks a lot like the fabric for Claire de Lune's dress in Hoop De Doo review too. But, I don't feel like recreating that before our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> OOH, I hadn't seen that! Thanks!



Verizon switched here, too, and it's not been good AT ALL!!!!  We're going to go with Comcast when we move next month!!!!!  Just not worth the hastle anymore!!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

How on earth did this happen?????


Our 33rd anniversary is coming up Monday...  and I completely forgot to get him a gift...I mean, I knew it was coming up.  I even remarked at the beginning of the month that I needed to save some money back for a gift...but somehow I spent everything without getting him something!!!


I know he will say that is ok...that he really doesn't want anything any way. But he always remembers me.  (sometimes with a small token of jewelry...I actually have 3 of the same diamond necklaces!)

But he has been so patient with me this year...and even agreed to our third annual trip to Disney (even when we agreed that we should only go every OTHER year!)  

I have got to come up with a quick and cheap gift for him ...like yesterday!!!!!

  

(and to anyone who is counting...yes, we got married on the exact day that Elvis decided to leave the building permanently!)


Nini


----------



## kdzbear

NiniMorris said:


> How on earth did this happen?????
> 
> 
> Our 33rd anniversary is coming up Monday...  and I completely forgot to get him a gift...I mean, I knew it was coming up.  I even remarked at the beginning of the month that I needed to save some money back for a gift...but somehow I spent everything without getting him something!!!
> 
> 
> I know he will say that is ok...that he really doesn't want anything any way. But he always remembers me.  (sometimes with a small token of jewelry...I actually have 3 of the same diamond necklaces!)
> 
> But he has been so patient with me this year...and even agreed to our third annual trip to Disney (even when we agreed that we should only go every OTHER year!)
> 
> I have got to come up with a quick and cheap gift for him ...like yesterday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and to anyone who is counting...yes, we got married on the exact day that Elvis decided to leave the building permanently!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I think you should just get him a bouquet of flowers. Most guys like flowers too and they say they never receive them. You could also put a little note with it about what each flower in the bouquet means. Just a thought! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## thebeesknees

Happy Anniversary, Nini!

I got such a wonderful gift for my birthday yesterday from my dear 78-year-old Grandma. She came to visit us here in CO from AZ for the first time last week, and is getting ready to leave tomorrow. We've worked on various sewing projects while she was here and she showed me several new techniques this week. Last night, she asked my DH if we could make a quick trip to JoAnn's after the kids were in bed. When we got there, she wandered off on her own and I ran around picking up a few things. She kept acting funny and moving around behind shelves every time I started to come near her. Anyway, we left and came home, and when we got here, she pulled a box out of the trunk of the car and gave it to me saying, "Happy Birthday!" It was a serger!!!! I am so excited I woke up several times last night just thinking about it, and then this morning I was up at 5 to start reading the manual! I just can't believe it! She is a master seamstress, as is my mom, and they both agreed that it would be the perfect birthday gift, and I can't agree more! I'm just sad that she has to leave tomorrow before we get much of a chance to play with it. I am so blessed to have such a sweet Grandma!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NiniMorris said:


> How on earth did this happen?????
> 
> 
> Our 33rd anniversary is coming up Monday...  and I completely forgot to get him a gift...I mean, I knew it was coming up.  I even remarked at the beginning of the month that I needed to save some money back for a gift...but somehow I spent everything without getting him something!!!
> 
> 
> I know he will say that is ok...that he really doesn't want anything any way. But he always remembers me.  (sometimes with a small token of jewelry...I actually have 3 of the same diamond necklaces!)
> 
> But he has been so patient with me this year...and even agreed to our third annual trip to Disney (even when we agreed that we should only go every OTHER year!)


What about making him a toiletry bag? (I like the boxy bag pattern)
Or a camp shirt for your next Disney trip?
Or pj pants?
Or what about a special food- a favorite cookie, or something snazzy, like fancy chocolate dipped prezels and a pint of ice cream just for him?
Or if you want to spend a little, about a certificate to your movie theater- or a gift basket with DVD, microwave popcorn, candy, etc....
Or make a christmas ornament to commemorate your anniversary..
Oh- one year I bought one of those photo collage frames (with the multiple windows for pics) and put in pictures of him at Disney World- making sure to include one of him in each area- water park, MGM,MK,Epcot, AK, DTD...

My anniversary is at the end of this month and you just reminded me! (Aug 23rd) Maybe I'll make mine a shirt! Or pj pants/pj shorts....


----------



## NiniMorris

OOOOHHH!  I like some of those ideas....my favorite gift to him was one year we were heading to Savannah after work.  Before I left (I had to leave the house at 4am!) I took three containers of post it notes...I put a heart on each one of them and covered the mirror in the bathroom...I left a small heart in the center, so he could shave!  (sort of like the commercial where the guy asks the girl to marry him with post it notes!).  My favorite gift from him was on our 18th...he gave me 18 roses.  15 were red, and three were yellow.  Those three represented our then three kids..


My mind is turning...guess i had better get off the computer and start to work!



Nini


----------



## Granna4679

Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!

I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!


----------



## kdzbear

Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!



I love that dress and the fabric is beautiful!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Does anyone have a pattern for ballet leotards?   I signned DD up for lessons and she needs leotards.  Thanks


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for ballet leotards?   I signned DD up for lessons and she needs leotards.  Thanks



Just so we are all clear on the word "leotard" Do you mean the body suit part, or the tights/legs part?


----------



## NaeNae

My husband and I just celebrated our 34th anniversary.  We spent the day at Magic Kingdom with our DD and her 3 kiddos.  I surprised my husband with signing him up to be the Veteran of the Day, he served 30 years in the Navy, at Magic Kingdom.  He got to help retire the flag, then carry it half way down main street in a mini parade, we got to follow.  DGD6 got to help the Dapper Dan's say the pledge of allegiance!  My husband received an exclusive Disney pin and a certificate!  A Disney photopass photographer took lots of pictures.  This is something I've been wanting to do for my husband but we were never in MK all day.  This year it was the last day of our trip and I knew we were staying in the park all day.  I really think he enjoyed doing this.  Last Sunday he was telling several men in Sunday School about it.


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> *Since the last Give filled up so quickly, we thought we'd start another one!!
> 
> This is a give for sweet little Miss Haylee and her family. PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2513540
> 
> Come help us make this another wonderful Give!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69330/754710​*



*Question: when making items for the GIVE, do you make something for every family or just a few?  I think this is such a wonderful thing you all do.*





Granna4679 said:


>



*Beautiful dress. Where did they get that fabric?*


----------



## NiniMorris

NaeNae said:


> My husband and I just celebrated our 34th anniversary.  We spent the day at Magic Kingdom with our DD and her 3 kiddos.  I surprised my husband with signing him up to be the Veteran of the Day, he served 30 years in the Navy, at Magic Kingdom.  He got to help retire the flag, then carry it half way down main street in a mini parade, we got to follow.  DGD6 got to help the Dapper Dan's say the pledge of allegiance!  My husband received an exclusive Disney pin and a certificate!  A Disney photopass photographer took lots of pictures.  This is something I've been wanting to do for my husband but we were never in MK all day.  This year it was the last day of our trip and I knew we were staying in the park all day.  I really think he enjoyed doing this.  Last Sunday he was telling several men in Sunday School about it.



OK...got to know how to sign him up for that...retired Army and all three of our born to us kids are Army brats!  I thought it was one of those 'lottery' type things, you signed up and then they chose who from the 'signers'....


Nini


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just so we are all clear on the word "leotard" Do you mean the body suit part, or the tights/legs part?



Leotard is the body part.  A unitard is the one with legs.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I've never been on this thread, but I'm hoping you can help me!  I normally make matching iron-on transfer t-shirts for our WDW trips. This year I'd like to go a little more classy with embroidery. Do any of you have a Disney Embroidery machine? Can you recommend one for around $400 or less?

I would like to use it to monogram burp cloths & other gifts throughout the years. So, I need one with various fonts. Also, can you use these to sew?  I'm clueless! Thanks for any help you can give me! Angela


----------



## NiniMorris

weHEARTmickey said:


> I've never been on this thread, but I'm hoping you can help me!  I normally make matching iron-on transfer t-shirts for our WDW trips. This year I'd like to go a little more classy with embroidery. Do any of you have a Disney Embroidery machine? Can you recommend one for around $400 or less?
> 
> I would like to use it to monogram burp cloths & other gifts throughout the years. So, I need one with various fonts. Also, can you use these to sew?  I'm clueless! Thanks for any help you can give me! Angela



Well, I tried to look it up for you...but my internet is crazy today!  Here one minute and gone the next!

Try HSN.  They generally have a Brother Embroidery ? Sewing Machine for right around 400... I personally would not go to the Disney machine...because you will soon find it not what you are wanting.  I would go with one that allows you to purchase the designs online and download them (usually by a thumb drive) to the machine.  Heather Sue is one of my favorite designers for that!

I personally have a separate machine for embroidery, one for sewing, and one for quilting.  But I do know that there are some that will do both sewing and embroidery....

Good luck!

Nini


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!



Very pretty dress and awesome fabric too.



miprender said:


> *Question: when making items for the GIVE, do you make something for every family or just a few?  I think this is such a wonderful thing you all do.*



You sign up as a member on the Big Give Board and they you just sign up for outfits for the individual gives as you have the time or inclination.  For instance, I have made just a handbag for the older sister on one give, and then outfits for all three kids on another and I don't sign up for every give.  It is just what you want to do at that time.  No commitment unless you want to commit.


----------



## jessesgirl

Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!



This is awesome ! I just love it !!! great fabric !


----------



## MinnieVanMom

CruisinEars said:


> I wanted to post a better picture of my tunic shirt fabric. My cell just does not like low light situations.


The seams are perfect and you did a super job.



NiniMorris said:


> How on earth did this happen?????
> 
> 
> Our 33rd anniversary is coming up Monday...  and I completely forgot to get him a gift...I mean, I knew it was coming up.  I even remarked at the beginning of the month that I needed to save some money back for a gift...but somehow I spent everything without getting him something!!!
> 
> 
> I know he will say that is ok...that he really doesn't want anything any way. But he always remembers me.  (sometimes with a small token of jewelry...I actually have 3 of the same diamond necklaces!)
> 
> But he has been so patient with me this year...and even agreed to our third annual trip to Disney (even when we agreed that we should only go every OTHER year!)
> 
> I have got to come up with a quick and cheap gift for him ...like yesterday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and to anyone who is counting...yes, we got married on the exact day that Elvis decided to leave the building permanently!)
> Nini


Nini, Congrats on the anniversary.  We don't celebrate anniversary or valentines.  They both rate very low on my tolerance level.  We just said for Christmas that we will count the new roof on the deck as a family present.  We are so practical.  I say that as I am planning my birthday in Europe.



thebeesknees said:


> I got such a wonderful gift for my birthday yesterday from my dear 78-year-old Grandma. She came to visit us here in CO from AZ for the first time last week, and is getting ready to leave tomorrow. We've worked on various sewing projects while she was here and she showed me several new techniques this week. Last night, she asked my DH if we could make a quick trip to JoAnn's after the kids were in bed. When we got there, she wandered off on her own and I ran around picking up a few things. She kept acting funny and moving around behind shelves every time I started to come near her. Anyway, we left and came home, and when we got here, she pulled a box out of the trunk of the car and gave it to me saying, "Happy Birthday!" It was a serger!!!! I am so excited I woke up several times last night just thinking about it, and then this morning I was up at 5 to start reading the manual! I just can't believe it! She is a master seamstress, as is my mom, and they both agreed that it would be the perfect birthday gift, and I can't agree more! I'm just sad that she has to leave tomorrow before we get much of a chance to play with it. I am so blessed to have such a sweet Grandma!


What a great Grandma to give you a serger.  Congrats on the new machine.


Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!


I just love this dress and the criss cross pattern.


----------



## DisneyLaura

CruisinEars said:


> Also some fun news. Tomorrow is my birthday and my hubby has said I can get the Brother 1034D serger!! (It will also count as my Christmas present) I am super excited that I will be able to get it in a couple of weeks. Need to work around paychecks.




Congrats on the serger and Happy Birthday




Sean's momma said:


> Ok ladies. I am taking a free sewing class at the community center down the street from my apt and tonight is class #2!
> Last week we made ugly bags out of a strip of muslin. We are supposed to bring those tonight as well as some straight pins. So i went to look at said straight pins at Safeway (its the closest place to me in a pinch and Joann's is like a half hour away ) but they had two types. I am not sure what we are using these for but its a beginners sewing class. Safeway had plain metal pins or ones with colored round heads. Is there any real difference or is it a personal preference kinda thing? The price is within 10 cents of each other and the plain metal has like 100 in the pack where as the colored ones had either 60 or 80, i can't remember which. I have 4 hours before class, someone help me please!
> Why are my bananas not dancing?



As a beginner sewer myself I have the plain metal pins and hate them too!  They are very hard to pull out while sewing, one day I'll go buy better ones though when I remember when I'm at my sewing center in front of the pins 



CruisinEars said:


> I wanted to post a better picture of my tunic shirt fabric. My cell just does not like low light situations.



 Very pretty 



Granna4679 said:


>



I love that fabric too.  The dress is very sweet



NaeNae said:


> My husband and I just celebrated our 34th anniversary.  We spent the day at Magic Kingdom with our DD and her 3 kiddos.  I surprised my husband with signing him up to be the Veteran of the Day, he served 30 years in the Navy, at Magic Kingdom.  He got to help retire the flag, then carry it half way down main street in a mini parade, we got to follow.  DGD6 got to help the Dapper Dan's say the pledge of allegiance!  My husband received an exclusive Disney pin and a certificate!  A Disney photopass photographer took lots of pictures.  This is something I've been wanting to do for my husband but we were never in MK all day.  This year it was the last day of our trip and I knew we were staying in the park all day.  I really think he enjoyed doing this.  Last Sunday he was telling several men in Sunday School about it.



Neat


----------



## MinnieVanMom

weHEARTmickey said:


> I've never been on this thread, but I'm hoping you can help me!  I normally make matching iron-on transfer t-shirts for our WDW trips. This year I'd like to go a little more classy with embroidery. Do any of you have a Disney Embroidery machine? Can you recommend one for around $400 or less?
> 
> I would like to use it to monogram burp cloths & other gifts throughout the years. So, I need one with various fonts. Also, can you use these to sew?  I'm clueless! Thanks for any help you can give me! Angela



Sorry Angela, I don't think there is any embroidery machine for under $400, perhaps asking someone who has a machine to stitch out shirts would be an option.


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> OK...got to know how to sign him up for that...retired Army and all three of our born to us kids are Army brats!  I thought it was one of those 'lottery' type things, you signed up and then they chose who from the 'signers'....
> 
> 
> Nini



You need to be at MK when it opens!  Go into City Hall and ask if they have their Veteran of the Day, for the flag retiring, yet.  The CM I got didn't know anything about it so he had to go ask.  He came back and wanted to know his name and branch of service and told us to be at the flag pole at 4:45.  I talked to one of the CM handling part of the ceremony and he said most of the time they just watch at the ticket turnstiles for a military ticket and ask them if they want to do it.  DGD6 was the only one they felt would know the pledge.  They asked her if she knew it and when she did they said she could help.  They announced her name and then held the microphone down in front of her and they all said it together.  She knew all but the very end of it and they just said it with her.  After she finished she came over and stood with us for the rest of the ceremony.  After the flag was down they folded it and handed it to my husband to carry.  They really make quite a ceremony about it.  The main street band comes and plays, the dapper dan's do the pledge, the park police do the flag lowering and folding and CM's stand all around town square to keep people from walking through while it's happening.  I'll try and post pictures later.


----------



## labruto4

Horray!  I am finally though all 22 parts of this thread!  You all have given me so many great ideas and hints.  I have a sewing machine but have already told my husband to start saving for an embroidery machine due to this thread.    Thank you all for sharing!!!

 my daughter wanted me to sign off with this one, although it is more her personality than mine.


----------



## livndisney

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry Angela, I don't think there is any embroidery machine for under $400, perhaps asking someone who has a machine to stitch out shirts would be an option.





Actually you can buy a basic embroidery machine for less than 400. From just a quick search I found:

http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/bro-se400.php


http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SE350...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1281628430&sr=1-1


This one is 489.00-
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Singer-Futura-CE-150-Sewing-and-Embroidery-Machine/7933661

This one is 449.00-
http://www.amazon.com/Brother-LB677...7?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1281628316&sr=8-7


I would guess that all of these machines use a 4 by 4 hoop which would work for tees


----------



## Granna4679

kdzbear said:


> I love that dress and the fabric is beautiful!



Thank you!



NaeNae said:


> My husband and I just celebrated our 34th anniversary.  We spent the day at Magic Kingdom with our DD and her 3 kiddos.  I surprised my husband with signing him up to be the Veteran of the Day, he served 30 years in the Navy, at Magic Kingdom.  He got to help retire the flag, then carry it half way down main street in a mini parade, we got to follow.  DGD6 got to help the Dapper Dan's say the pledge of allegiance!  My husband received an exclusive Disney pin and a certificate!  A Disney photopass photographer took lots of pictures.  This is something I've been wanting to do for my husband but we were never in MK all day.  This year it was the last day of our trip and I knew we were staying in the park all day.  I really think he enjoyed doing this.  Last Sunday he was telling several men in Sunday School about it.



That is awesome.  So glad they let him do that...sounds like it meant so much to him!!



miprender said:


> *
> 
> Beautiful dress. Where did they get that fabric?*


*

Thank you.  I believe it came from Japan...and quite pricey.  I have seen it on the auction sites.



tricia said:



			Very pretty dress and awesome fabric too.
		
Click to expand...




jessesgirl said:



			This is awesome ! I just love it !!! great fabric !
		
Click to expand...




MinnieVanMom said:



			I just love this dress and the criss cross pattern.
		
Click to expand...




DisneyLaura said:



			I love that fabric too.  The dress is very sweet
		
Click to expand...


Thank you everyone!!*


----------



## aksunshine

Happy anniverary everyone!!!!!

Anita that dress is so cute! I love the fabric, too!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I tried to look it up for you...but my internet is crazy today!  Here one minute and gone the next!
> 
> Try HSN.  They generally have a Brother Embroidery ? Sewing Machine for right around 400... I personally would not go to the Disney machine...because you will soon find it not what you are wanting.  I would go with one that allows you to purchase the designs online and download them (usually by a thumb drive) to the machine.  Heather Sue is one of my favorite designers for that!
> 
> I personally have a separate machine for embroidery, one for sewing, and one for quilting.  But I do know that there are some that will do both sewing and embroidery....Good luck! Nini



Thank you, Nini! So I can purchase Disney designs separately? That would be best, I suppose. What about the Disney fonts? (Like Waltograph?) Thank you so much


----------



## DisneyLaura

So I go ahead and cut out my fabric to make my very first pair of Easy Fit Pants for my DD4 and then when I go and look at the instructions for the next step -  I forgot to add the 4.5 inches for the hem and casing.  But I think I can just add a ruffle or cuff and I should be fine.  Is that right?  Now I need to go to the store and buy some orange fabric.  And I thought I was doing so well.


----------



## BeachMama13

Jumping on the bandwagon here!

I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!

I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!  

I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.


----------



## lovesdumbo

DisneyLaura said:


> So I go ahead and cut out my fabric to make my very first pair of Easy Fit Pants for my DD4 and then when I go and look at the instructions for the next step -  I forgot to add the 4.5 inches for the hem and casing.  But I think I can just add a ruffle or cuff and I should be fine.  Is that right?  Now I need to go to the store and buy some orange fabric.  And I thought I was doing so well.



I did the exact some thing when I made my first pairs of easy fits for my kids-so I cut all 3 sizes wrong.  I added cuffs.  I haven't done it since.


----------



## littlepeppers

DisneyLaura said:


> So I go ahead and cut out my fabric to make my very first pair of Easy Fit Pants for my DD4 and then when I go and look at the instructions for the next step -  I forgot to add the 4.5 .



Speaking of Easy Fit issues:

i want to make DD3 (size 2) but touch her knees.  Using the measuring technique but the # I come up w/ is still in the crotch seam.  What am I doing wrong here?  Can the little sizes only be made below the knees?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!



That is a PRECIOUS dress Anita, well done   I love that fabric too!!  I've always wanted to buy some Japanese fabric, but I have a problem ordering online.  I like to "feel up" fabric before I buy it 



BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.




SUPER CUTE dress and SUPER SUPER CUTE little girl, welcome to the group Angi!


----------



## ireland_nicole

thebeesknees said:


> Happy Anniversary, Nini!
> 
> I got such a wonderful gift for my birthday yesterday from my dear 78-year-old Grandma. She came to visit us here in CO from AZ for the first time last week, and is getting ready to leave tomorrow. We've worked on various sewing projects while she was here and she showed me several new techniques this week. Last night, she asked my DH if we could make a quick trip to JoAnn's after the kids were in bed. When we got there, she wandered off on her own and I ran around picking up a few things. She kept acting funny and moving around behind shelves every time I started to come near her. Anyway, we left and came home, and when we got here, she pulled a box out of the trunk of the car and gave it to me saying, "Happy Birthday!" It was a serger!!!! I am so excited I woke up several times last night just thinking about it, and then this morning I was up at 5 to start reading the manual! I just can't believe it! She is a master seamstress, as is my mom, and they both agreed that it would be the perfect birthday gift, and I can't agree more! I'm just sad that she has to leave tomorrow before we get much of a chance to play with it. I am so blessed to have such a sweet Grandma!



Congratulations- don't forget to post pics of your new baby; what a beautiful, perfect gift.



Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!


Ooooh, thanks!!  I have that fabric just sitting in my stash because I couldn't figure out what to do with it- if you don't mind me casing, I think I know what to do now   Awesome job!


BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



Cute!


----------



## RMAMom

thebeesknees said:


> Happy Anniversary, Nini!
> 
> I got such a wonderful gift for my birthday yesterday from my dear 78-year-old Grandma. She came to visit us here in CO from AZ for the first time last week, and is getting ready to leave tomorrow. We've worked on various sewing projects while she was here and she showed me several new techniques this week. Last night, she asked my DH if we could make a quick trip to JoAnn's after the kids were in bed. When we got there, she wandered off on her own and I ran around picking up a few things. She kept acting funny and moving around behind shelves every time I started to come near her. Anyway, we left and came home, and when we got here, she pulled a box out of the trunk of the car and gave it to me saying, "Happy Birthday!" It was a serger!!!! I am so excited I woke up several times last night just thinking about it, and then this morning I was up at 5 to start reading the manual! I just can't believe it! She is a master seamstress, as is my mom, and they both agreed that it would be the perfect birthday gift, and I can't agree more! I'm just sad that she has to leave tomorrow before we get much of a chance to play with it. I am so blessed to have such a sweet Grandma!



I am glad you enjoyed your visit and congratulations on the machine!



NiniMorris said:


> How on earth did this happen?????
> 
> 
> Our 33rd anniversary is coming up Monday...  and I completely forgot to get him a gift...I mean, I knew it was coming up.  I even remarked at the beginning of the month that I needed to save some money back for a gift...but somehow I spent everything without getting him something!!!
> 
> 
> I know he will say that is ok...that he really doesn't want anything any way. But he always remembers me.  (sometimes with a small token of jewelry...I actually have 3 of the same diamond necklaces!)
> 
> But he has been so patient with me this year...and even agreed to our third annual trip to Disney (even when we agreed that we should only go every OTHER year!)
> 
> I have got to come up with a quick and cheap gift for him ...like yesterday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and to anyone who is counting...yes, we got married on the exact day that Elvis decided to leave the building permanently!)
> Nini



Any chance you could empty the house of all children and maybe have a romantic evening at home!



Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!


The dress is adorable and I love the fabric.



labruto4 said:


> Horray!  I am finally though all 22 parts of this thread!  You all have given me so many great ideas and hints.  I have a sewing machine but have already told my husband to start saving for an embroidery machine due to this thread.    Thank you all for sharing!!!
> 
> my daughter wanted me to sign off with this one, although it is more her personality than mine.


Welcome! 




BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



Very cute!


----------



## woodkins

DisneyLaura said:


> So I go ahead and cut out my fabric to make my very first pair of Easy Fit Pants for my DD4 and then when I go and look at the instructions for the next step -  I forgot to add the 4.5 inches for the hem and casing.  But I think I can just add a ruffle or cuff and I should be fine.  Is that right?  Now I need to go to the store and buy some orange fabric.  And I thought I was doing so well.



You may be okay, I don't add that much for the casing and hem. I don't add for the casing at all & for the hem I only add about 1/2". My dd doesn't like the extra fabric at the hem of her pants, so I just serge the bottom of the fabric and turn under & topstitch. Good luck!



littlepeppers said:


> Speaking of Easy Fit issues:
> 
> i want to make DD3 (size 2) but touch her knees.  Using the measuring technique but the # I come up w/ is still in the crotch seam.  What am I doing wrong here?  Can the little sizes only be made below the knees?



I just made my dd board shorts this way. I actually took a pair of shorts I liked the length of and measured the inseam (crotch to hem). On my Easy fit pattern I just cut the leg part of the pattern to the inseam length. On a size 2 it would be short but you should be able to do it that way.


----------



## i12go2wdw

teresajoy said:


> We really wanted Level 1 seating, so we made 9PM reservations! My kids are nightowls though, so I think they will be perfectly fine.  I'm really excited about this one. I've always wanted to do it, but could never afford it without free dining!
> 
> I would love to see more Hoop De Doo review outfits. I need lots of inspiration!




Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!


----------



## tmh0206

BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



It looks perfect and she is a doll!


----------



## teresajoy

CruisinEars said:


> I wanted to post a better picture of my tunic shirt fabric. My cell just does not like low light situations.



OOH, that is really pretty! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm sorry, I can't because I recently cleaned out her closet and passed it on to a smaller friend.
> 
> And you didn't forget, I wasn't posting here at that time.



It's good to know I didn't forget!! 



mommy2paisley said:


> Verizon switched here, too, and it's not been good AT ALL!!!!  We're going to go with Comcast when we move next month!!!!!  Just not worth the hastle anymore!!!!!!



I'm about to throw the whole set up out the window!!! I swear I could tell the second they switched!!! I'm going to look into switching to something else. 



NiniMorris said:


> How on earth did this happen?????
> 
> 
> Our 33rd anniversary is coming up Monday...  and I completely forgot to get him a gift...I mean, I knew it was coming up.  I even remarked at the beginning of the month that I needed to save some money back for a gift...but somehow I spent everything without getting him something!!!
> 
> 
> I know he will say that is ok...that he really doesn't want anything any way. But he always remembers me.  (sometimes with a small token of jewelry...I actually have 3 of the same diamond necklaces!)
> 
> But he has been so patient with me this year...and even agreed to our third annual trip to Disney (even when we agreed that we should only go every OTHER year!)
> 
> I have got to come up with a quick and cheap gift for him ...like yesterday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and to anyone who is counting...yes, we got married on the exact day that Elvis decided to leave the building permanently!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Happy Anniversary!!!! I don't have any good ideas for you though!
Our 22nd anniversay was Friday (August 6) and I asked Brian to take me out on the river in his little boat. I even let him fish and we talked. We both had a great time. Although he fished more than I was thinking he should, at least he kept talking to me! 



thebeesknees said:


> Happy Anniversary, Nini!
> 
> I got such a wonderful gift for my birthday yesterday from my dear 78-year-old Grandma. She came to visit us here in CO from AZ for the first time last week, and is getting ready to leave tomorrow. We've worked on various sewing projects while she was here and she showed me several new techniques this week. Last night, she asked my DH if we could make a quick trip to JoAnn's after the kids were in bed. When we got there, she wandered off on her own and I ran around picking up a few things. She kept acting funny and moving around behind shelves every time I started to come near her. Anyway, we left and came home, and when we got here, she pulled a box out of the trunk of the car and gave it to me saying, "Happy Birthday!" It was a serger!!!! I am so excited I woke up several times last night just thinking about it, and then this morning I was up at 5 to start reading the manual! I just can't believe it! She is a master seamstress, as is my mom, and they both agreed that it would be the perfect birthday gift, and I can't agree more! I'm just sad that she has to leave tomorrow before we get much of a chance to play with it. I am so blessed to have such a sweet Grandma!



That is so sweet!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!



I love this dress!!! I've always thought the print on this was much smaller. I love seeing it all together in a dress! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for ballet leotards?   I signned DD up for lessons and she needs leotards.  Thanks



You know, when I was little, we called tights leotards, that's why Nicole asked you. 

Kiwk Sew 2725 is suppose to be very good. I have it, but haven't actually made it yet.



NaeNae said:


> My husband and I just celebrated our 34th anniversary.  We spent the day at Magic Kingdom with our DD and her 3 kiddos.  I surprised my husband with signing him up to be the Veteran of the Day, he served 30 years in the Navy, at Magic Kingdom.  He got to help retire the flag, then carry it half way down main street in a mini parade, we got to follow.  DGD6 got to help the Dapper Dan's say the pledge of allegiance!  My husband received an exclusive Disney pin and a certificate!  A Disney photopass photographer took lots of pictures.  This is something I've been wanting to do for my husband but we were never in MK all day.  This year it was the last day of our trip and I knew we were staying in the park all day.  I really think he enjoyed doing this.  Last Sunday he was telling several men in Sunday School about it.



Happy Anniversary! What day was it?



miprender said:


> *Question: when making items for the GIVE, do you make something for every family or just a few?  I think this is such a wonderful thing you all do.*


We, the administrators of the Big Give board, try to do as many families as possible. Sometimes we are just busy and can't do them all. Sometimes families are very new to the Dis or don't post very much. We try to chose the active Disers. The Wish families don't sign up with us, they are just chosen.  We just go to the Wish Trippers board and look around for families going.  





tricia said:


> You sign up as a member on the Big Give Board and they you just sign up for outfits for the individual gives as you have the time or inclination.  For instance, I have made just a handbag for the older sister on one give, and then outfits for all three kids on another and I don't sign up for every give.  It is just what you want to do at that time.  No commitment unless you want to commit.



Thanks Tricia, yes, once you sign up on the Big Give board to help out, you just pick and chose which Gives you would like to participate in. It is a participation board, so if you are inactive (no posts or logins) for a very long time, we might delete your account. But, you can just sign up again at anytime. 



DisneyLaura said:


> I'll go buy better ones though when I remember when I'm at my sewing center in front of the pins


That just made me laugh! 



BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



This is adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teresajoy

i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!



That dress is so cute!!! I love it! And your daughter is so adorable. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures, they are great.  
The fabric on Clare De Loon (I think that's her name?) is similar to the fabric I just posted.


----------



## tmh0206

DisneyLaura said:


> So I go ahead and cut out my fabric to make my very first pair of Easy Fit Pants for my DD4 and then when I go and look at the instructions for the next step -  I forgot to add the 4.5 inches for the hem and casing.  But I think I can just add a ruffle or cuff and I should be fine.  Is that right?  Now I need to go to the store and buy some orange fabric.  And I thought I was doing so well.



that is funny! I did the exact same thing and ended up making them into PJ pants for my grandson who is 4, although the look like capris, but boys dont wear capris...except to bed.


----------



## Jaylin

DisneyLaura said:


> So I go ahead and cut out my fabric to make my very first pair of Easy Fit Pants for my DD4 and then when I go and look at the instructions for the next step -  I forgot to add the 4.5 inches for the hem and casing.  But I think I can just add a ruffle or cuff and I should be fine.  Is that right?  Now I need to go to the store and buy some orange fabric.  And I thought I was doing so well.



That stinks!  I was making the betsy/joey shorts the other day and cut 2 front & 2 backs.  I was so worried about the direction of the print that I didn't realize that I cut both pieces face the same direction, which would mean 1/2 of the front/back would be inside out....duh!

Anyways, I got myself alittle present, I bought the "sewing clothes kids love" book...only 16.95 on amazon...am I crazy or didn't you guys said the vida pattern was in it?  Has anyone made the Imke shirt yet?  Looks great, wondering how hard it is??


----------



## CruisinEars

MinnieVanMom said:


> The seams are perfect and you did a super job.



Thank you so much for the lovely complement. For a beginning sewer (me), that is high praise.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

teresajoy said:


> You know, when I was little, we called tights leotards, that's why Nicole asked you.
> 
> Kiwk Sew 2725 is suppose to be very good. I have it, but haven't actually made it yet.



Funny. I have never heard them called different and according to DS, I was around with the wagons. I wonder if it is a regional thing.  I found several but I am bulking at the cost of 15 bucks.   So I decided to take about an old swimsuit and make a pattern from it.   


OT= Does anyone have a very chewy dog?  I need a toy not made out of latex for our new puppy.   Any recommendations?


----------



## ncmomof2

Two more down and five to go!  

She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair 










I love the smile on this one 





I posted DD4 before but here they are together:


----------



## CruisinEars

Denise~ Your girls are adorable and so are the dresses. My fave is the tropical minnnie/ariel.


----------



## RMAMom

i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!



I just love those magical Disney moments!



ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



The dresses are great and your girls are beautiful. Your going to stop traffic in Disney!


----------



## WDWAtLast

ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



I love the customs and your dd's are adorable! My oldest (turning 9 tomorrow  ) used to suck the same two fingers that your youngest has in her mouth!!!


----------



## Jaylin

ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



Awwww man.....as if I didn't already love the AK dress when you posted your older daughter in it, the 2 of them together look amazing!  I just love that dress!  You're really making me feel bad about not doing matching/coordinating outfits for DD5 & DD3.  With just 4 days to go I don't think I could whip up matching stuff even if I wanted to.  I'm just hoping to finish what I had planned.  

I'm loving all your stuff, very inspirational, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> Happy Anniversary! What day was it?



July 30th


----------



## tricia

Jaylin said:


> That stinks!  I was making the betsy/joey shorts the other day and cut 2 front & 2 backs.  I was so worried about the direction of the print that I didn't realize that I cut both pieces face the same direction, which would mean 1/2 of the front/back would be inside out....duh!
> 
> Anyways, I got myself alittle present, I bought the "sewing clothes kids love" book...only 16.95 on amazon...am I crazy or didn't you guys said the vida pattern was in it?  Has anyone made the Imke shirt yet?  Looks great, wondering how hard it is??



Well, we often talk about the Vida and the Feliz, and I guess you know now that the Feliz is in the book, but the Vida isn't.

I made the Imke as a Pyjama shirt for my DS and it was very easy.


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> We, the administrators of the Big Give board, try to do as many families as possible. Sometimes we are just busy and can't do them all. Sometimes families are very new to the Dis or don't post very much. We try to chose the active Disers. The Wish families don't sign up with us, they are just chosen.  We just go to the Wish Trippers board and look around for families going.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tricia, yes, once you sign up on the Big Give board to help out, you just pick and chose which Gives you would like to participate in. It is a participation board, so if you are inactive (no posts or logins) for a very long time, we might delete your account. But, you can just sign up again at anytime.



Thanks. I did sign up and hopefully when I get a little more practice I will be able to contribute.


----------



## sunshine1178

itsheresomewhere said:


> Funny. I have never heard them called different and according to DS, I was around with the wagons. I wonder if it is a regional thing.  I found several but I am bulking at the cost of 15 bucks.   So I decided to take about an old swimsuit and make a pattern from it.
> 
> 
> OT= Does anyone have a very chewy dog?  I need a toy not made out of latex for our new puppy.   Any recommendations?




I don't sew (just here drooling), but you can make a great chew/tug toy by braiding old pairs of pantyhose together.


----------



## squirrel

Cheap and easy dog toy- one old sock (long sport type) and two tennis balls (old ones will do) put one in the sock tie a knot and then add the other and tie another knot.


----------



## desparatelydisney

ncmomof2 said:


>



absolutely adorable!!  (& don't ask me why the pictures messed up, I have tried to fix it twice with no luck)

Also, thanks everyone for the advice on the machine.  I lubed it up good and changed the needle.  It isn't working perfectly but it is MUCH better.  (I have to admit to NEVER lubeing it and I've had it nearly 10 years).


----------



## Crafty Princess

Who can make me a cowgirl dress or outfit for my dd for her jessie birthday party in 2 weeks? LOL PM me if u can!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



How adoreable!  I love the matching sister dresses.  Hmm, I wonder if Connor would wear a dress to match his sister....probably not, lol.  They are just way too cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> Here's a little dress I finished for a customer the other week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girls might need one.


  I think Alexa might need one too.  You just can't go wrong with a Minnie dot dress!



Diz-Mommy said:


>



Love all the baby stuff!  Congrats on your little girl!



Granna4679 said:


> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little bit closer picture of the applique:



I had to go back and find this so I could comment on it.  This just may be my favorite thing that has been posted on this board and that is saying something.  Wow, just wow!  I absolutely love this!


----------



## erikawolf2004

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry Angela, I don't think there is any embroidery machine for under $400, perhaps asking someone who has a machine to stitch out shirts would be an option.




Actually I bought a Brother SE 400 Sewing/Embroidary Machine off Amazon for around $390=/- about a month ago and then saw it at Walmart for around the same price a couple of weeks ago.  It isn't a Disney Machine from Brother, but it does have designs and fonts, plus I ordered several designs from HeatherSue.  Good luck shopping and sewing.
Erika


----------



## Miz Diz

ncmomof2 said:


> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



Gorgeous girls and dresses!


----------



## Miz Diz

i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!



Really cute!  Looks like she had a good time!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



These are sooo cute, both the girls and your dresses!!!!  On your older DD's dress, what size and how many squares did you use on each row?  
Thanks, Erika


----------



## mom2OandE

BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



Welcome!  It looks great!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

erikawolf2004 said:


> Actually I bought a Brother SE 400 Sewing/Embroidary Machine off Amazon for around $390=/- about a month ago and then saw it at Walmart for around the same price a couple of weeks ago.  It isn't a Disney Machine from Brother, but it does have designs and fonts, plus I ordered several designs from HeatherSue.  Good luck shopping and sewing.
> Erika



Thanks so much! What fonts are included with that machine? I do alot of graphic designing & the whole "4 to 5 fonts" thing isn't sitting well with me!!!   I didn't mean to hijack this thread  Just didn't know where else to post!


----------



## Miz Diz

I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!

Here are some things I made for our June trip.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

sunshine1178 said:


> I don't sew (just here drooling), but you can make a great chew/tug toy by braiding old pairs of pantyhose together.





squirrel said:


> Cheap and easy dog toy- one old sock (long sport type) and two tennis balls (old ones will do) put one in the sock tie a knot and then add the other and tie another knot.



Thanks.  She is 10 weeks old on saturday and needs extreme chew toys.  I will have to do the socks as I don't have any pantyhose.


----------



## mom2OandE

Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



Oooh I love it all!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

labruto4 said:


> Horray!  I am finally though all 22 parts of this thread!  You all have given me so many great ideas and hints.  I have a sewing machine but have already told my husband to start saving for an embroidery machine due to this thread.    Thank you all for sharing!!!
> 
> my daughter wanted me to sign off with this one, although it is more her personality than mine.


Your DD is so cute.  DS has me do line of emotioncons at times.



livndisney said:


> Actually you can buy a basic embroidery machine for less than 400. From just a quick search I found:
> 
> http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/bro-se400.php
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SE350...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1281628430&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> This one is 489.00-
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Singer-Futura-CE-150-Sewing-and-Embroidery-Machine/7933661
> 
> This one is 449.00-
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-LB677...7?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1281628316&sr=8-7
> 
> 
> I would guess that all of these machines use a 4 by 4 hoop which would work for tees


Good work, if a person wants a 4X4 and Disney at least there are options.



BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.


Hi Angi and Welcome, you did a super job and being able to change is good.  The outfit is cute and your DD can grow a bit and it will still fit..


i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!



  The outfit is just too cute and so glad that she got picked to be part of the show.


ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:


This is just such a great strip/patch skirt.  Did you use the quilting method on the squares?  It is adorable.



squirrel said:


> Cheap and easy dog toy- one old sock (long sport type) and two tennis balls (old ones will do) put one in the sock tie a knot and then add the other and tie another knot.


Thanks, our Zion dog will like this idea.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Actually I bought a Brother SE 400 Sewing/Embroidary Machine off Amazon for around $390=/- about a month ago and then saw it at Walmart for around the same price a couple of weeks ago.  It isn't a Disney Machine from Brother, but it does have designs and fonts, plus I ordered several designs from HeatherSue.  Good luck shopping and sewing.
> Erika


Wow, I just didn't know that were options for under $400.  Super buy on your machine.



Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.


Awww, she is just so sweet and the outfits are to die for.


----------



## ncmomof2

erikawolf2004 said:


> These are sooo cute, both the girls and your dresses!!!!  On your older DD's dress, what size and how many squares did you use on each row?
> Thanks, Erika



Thanks!!  On this one, the squares are 5X5.  There are 12 in the first row, 24 in the second and 48 on the third (and then add the ruffle).  If I didn't do a ruffle, the squares would be 6X6.  I probably should have done 11, 22, 44 but it worked out well.  For the little one the squares are 5X5 and I used 10 and 20 squares.


----------



## teresajoy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Funny. I have never heard them called different and according to DS, I was around with the wagons. I wonder if it is a regional thing.  I found several but I am bulking at the cost of 15 bucks.   So I decided to take about an old swimsuit and make a pattern from it.
> 
> 
> OT= Does anyone have a very chewy dog?  I need a toy not made out of latex for our new puppy.   Any recommendations?



I think it is regional, when we discussed it before, the only ones that had heard it called that were from Michigan!  




ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



Oh my good gracious!!! I love these!!!! Your baby is getting so big!! And, she is just so cute!!! The two of them together is almost too much cuteness to stand!!!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I think Alexa might need one too.  You just can't go wrong with a Minnie dot dress!!



Thanks!!! 



Miz Diz said:


> Gorgeous girls and dresses!



Howdy!


----------



## teresajoy

Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



Your daughter looks so cute! The outfits are great! I really like the Minnie one with the apron and the zebra striped one!


----------



## RMAMom

I have a question for those of you who have embroidered cloth diapers to use as burp clothes. What do you put on the other side? Those diapers are pretty thick so maybe I don't need a stabilizer and is the 4x4 size OK? I'm thinking 5x7 may be to large. Thanks for your help, embroidery is very new to me and I really don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



Beautiful outfits and beautiful girls!  I absolutely LOVE the patchework dresses!



i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!



Sooo CUTE and it looks like so much fun!!



BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



Welcome!!  Love the outfit and your daughter is a cutie!



Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



Great outfits, awesome inspiration, thanks for posting!


----------



## clairemolly

RMAMom said:


> I have a question for those of you who have embroidered cloth diapers to use as burp clothes. What do you put on the other side? Those diapers are pretty thick so maybe I don't need a stabilizer and is the 4x4 size OK? I'm thinking 5x7 may be to large. Thanks for your help, embroidery is very new to me and I really don't know what I'm doing!



I have done at least a dozen recently and have a dozen more I want to do soon.  I have used stabilizer on all of them.  I used iron on tear away and hooped the burp cloth.  

My MIL uses sticky tear away on hers and doesn't hoop the burper...she's made at least 100 that way over the years, so it's tried and true for her.  I am going to try one today without the stabilizer as someone mentioned on here earlier this week (I can't remember who...the sleep deprivation is just starting to lift).

As for size, I have done a couple of 5x7 designs, but they were simple applique, like a mickey head.  Most of the ones I have done have been 4x4.


----------



## littlepeppers

RMAMom said:


> I have a question for those of you who have embroidered cloth diapers to use as burp clothes. What do you put on the other side? Those diapers are pretty thick so maybe I don't need a stabilizer and is the 4x4 size OK? I'm thinking 5x7 may be to large. Thanks for your help, embroidery is very new to me and I really don't know what I'm doing!



I would think that you would use a top water sol.stabalizer b/c the diaper is many layers & will shift.  You don't want the weave of the material to shift when you embroider.

Know someone has done them w/o it, but you guys must be able to get good burpcloths out here.  The ones they sell out here now are almost gause-like.


----------



## clairemolly

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...

Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.

Molly and Gavin





Claire and Gavin





My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin





Gavin and the ladies...





I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?


----------



## Granna4679

aksunshine said:


> Anita that dress is so cute! I love the fabric, too!



Thanks Alicia!!  I have been loving Gabriel's pics on FB.



BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.



Welcome aboard Angi and this outfit is so cute!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> That is a PRECIOUS dress Anita, well done   I love that fabric too!!  I've always wanted to buy some Japanese fabric, but I have a problem ordering online.  I like to "feel up" fabric before I buy it



I am the same way about feeling the fabric.  This fabric DOES feel a little different too....almost like linen but when I washed it (and I was super scared to do that, not knowing the cleaning instructions for this type of fabric)...it softened it up quite a bit.  It definitely has to be ironed though.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Ooooh, thanks!!  I have that fabric just sitting in my stash because I couldn't figure out what to do with it- if you don't mind me casing, I think I know what to do now   Awesome job!



No problem....go for it!!  I am going to be making a couple more myself for my DGDs I think.  My daughter is just in love with it!!



RMAMom said:


> The dress is adorable and I love the fabric.



Thank you so much!



i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!



How cute and look how happy she looks to be a part of the show.....made it all worth it, didn't it??



teresajoy said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!! I don't have any good ideas for you though!
> Our 22nd anniversay was Friday (August 6) and I asked Brian to take me out on the river in his little boat. I even let him fish and we talked. We both had a great time. Although he fished more than I was thinking he should, at least he kept talking to me!
> 
> I love this dress!!! I've always thought the print on this was much smaller. I love seeing it all together in a dress!



What a sweet thing for you to do for your anniversary...sometimes just quiet times and talking is the best presents.  

Thanks for the compliment on the dress.  I was also surprised at the size of the print.  I debated what dress pattern to use that would most show off the fabric.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



I think this is the cutest AK dress I have ever seen.  I absolutely love them...and I don't think you could find cuter models!!  How adorable.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I had to go back and find this so I could comment on it.  This just may be my favorite thing that has been posted on this board and that is saying something.  Wow, just wow!  I absolutely love this!



WOW!!  What a compliment!!!  I am not sure it is deserved with all the great things posted here, but thank you so much!!  You made my day!!



Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



All of them are very cute!  Love the smiles!!



clairemolly said:


> I have done at least a dozen recently and have a dozen more I want to do soon.  I have used stabilizer on all of them.  I used iron on tear away and hooped the burp cloth.
> 
> My MIL uses sticky tear away on hers and doesn't hoop the burper...she's made at least 100 that way over the years, so it's tried and true for her.  I am going to try one today without the stabilizer as someone mentioned on here earlier this week (I can't remember who...the sleep deprivation is just starting to lift).
> 
> As for size, I have done a couple of 5x7 designs, but they were simple applique, like a mickey head.  Most of the ones I have done have been 4x4.



Welcome back!!  Hope you are doing well.  You need to add one to your siggy, I think!!


----------



## princesskayla

Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



Great job. I really like the orange capris with the tinkerbell. It really stands out. 

Beachmama13 - I am not sure how I lost your picture, but I still wanted to comment on it.  You did a wonderful job and welcome!


----------



## Granna4679

clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?



You must have posted pictures just as I was posting!!  Beautiful kiddos.  I love the one of Gavin with the dolls too!!  How precious is that!!


----------



## princesskayla

clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?


 
Welcome Gavin!! He is such a doll.


----------



## jessica52877

littlepeppers said:


> Speaking of Easy Fit issues:
> 
> i want to make DD3 (size 2) but touch her knees.  Using the measuring technique but the # I come up w/ is still in the crotch seam.  What am I doing wrong here?  Can the little sizes only be made below the knees?



What woodkins said! I measure the inseam and just use that to get the length. I do not made a big cuff when doing shorts, just serge and hem. 



RMAMom said:


> I have a question for those of you who have embroidered cloth diapers to use as burp clothes. What do you put on the other side? Those diapers are pretty thick so maybe I don't need a stabilizer and is the 4x4 size OK? I'm thinking 5x7 may be to large. Thanks for your help, embroidery is very new to me and I really don't know what I'm doing!



I didn't use anything for stablizer. If I wanted I would probably just use tearaway.



Love the picture of Gavin! He is so tiny! Love him with the baby dolls!

Denise, how old is your youngest now! She looks too old too fast!


----------



## bunny213

I asked this question on the wrong place..it should be here...
   I read that some of you use freezer paper -is that for tracing patterns?  How do you do it...and can it also be used for appiques?   Sorry -I'm just not understanding.    Thank you for any help you can send my way!  Barb


----------



## ncmomof2

clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?




Adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## Miz Diz

Thanks for all the compliments on my outfits.  The Tinkerbell one was a Daisy Kingdom pattern.  I think that is Simplicity and it came with both the capri's and the top.



teresajoy said:


> Your daughter looks so cute! The outfits are great! I really like the Minnie one with the apron and the zebra striped one!


Thanks, Teresa!  DH kept saying she looked like Betty Rubble in the zebra outfit.


RMAMom said:


> I have a question for those of you who have embroidered cloth diapers to use as burp clothes. What do you put on the other side? Those diapers are pretty thick so maybe I don't need a stabilizer and is the 4x4 size OK? I'm thinking 5x7 may be to large. Thanks for your help, embroidery is very new to me and I really don't know what I'm doing!




I use the sticky stabilizer and I put a topping on it.  I might try doing one without the stabilizer and see how it works since someone else on here says they don't use it.





clairemolly said:


> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin


They are so precious!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



What a beautiful family!  Congratulations on your new little boy!  I love the picture of him with the dolls.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?


Welcome to the world Gavin and the family is beautiful.  Take it easy and don't do too much, funny how much we use the tummy muscles.



bunny213 said:


> I asked this question on the wrong place..it should be here...
> I read that some of you use freezer paper -is that for tracing patterns?  How do you do it...and can it also be used for appiques?   Sorry -I'm just not understanding.    Thank you for any help you can send my way!  Barb


I use freezer paper and iron it on the back of fabric when I use squares to make a signature quilt.  I have heard that it can be used as a stabilizer but why not just use tear away?  I have also heard of it for applique but again, I use heat bond lite since I know the product and it works well.  Good luck with what you are trying to make.


----------



## BBGirl

bunny213 said:


> I asked this question on the wrong place..it should be here...
> I read that some of you use freezer paper -is that for tracing patterns?  How do you do it...and can it also be used for appiques?   Sorry -I'm just not understanding.    Thank you for any help you can send my way!  Barb



I use it trace euro patterns and make my own (ie easy fits and a-line dress) where you have a make to your measurement.  I don't applique so I don't know about that use but I do use it to make cute fabric stencils.  I cut to printer size and print onto the freezer paper and then exzto(Ican't spell) knife I image I want out then iron down to the fabric and fabric paint away.  Pull off the freezer paper allow to dry 24 hours wash and go.   I learned to do this here.  The pattern idea I got from someone on here and I have used it ever since.
HTH


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Jump up and down with me it is 1 1 1 

We leave for our Paris/Germany trip in 1 month, 1 week and 1 day.  We will be gone two weeks and it is over my birthday.  We are going to Guy Savoy for a meal on the day of the Jimmy Buffet concert.  On Sunday we leave for Germany and volkfest which is beer and harvest.  I will be looking at crafts while DH part takes in the beer.  Then we are touring the different regions and have a few castle stayover.  The next Sunday we leave for Disneyland Paris where we are staying for 3 days at the Disneyland Hotel.  Then it is back to the states.


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> Are you looking for machine applique?  If so check out bowsandclothes.com.  I recently got a chip and dale with chef's hats from her and they stitched out beautifully!  She also has them without the chef's hats if you prefer.



Beautiful!



teresajoy said:


> We really wanted Level 1 seating, so we made 9PM reservations! My kids are nightowls though, so I think they will be perfectly fine.  I'm really excited about this one. I've always wanted to do it, but could never afford it without free dining!
> 
> I would love to see more Hoop De Doo review outfits. I need lots of inspiration!



Me too!  I need ideas as well!!!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Funny. I have never heard them called different and according to DS, I was around with the wagons. I wonder if it is a regional thing.  I found several but I am bulking at the cost of 15 bucks.   So I decided to take about an old swimsuit and make a pattern from it.



If you do not mind used ones, I have bought a ton on e-bay over the years.  Usually I buy them as a lot and it works out to only a few dollars per leotard.  Cheaper than buying the fabric to make them yourself.



ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smile on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted DD4 before but here they are together:



They look great!  



clairemolly said:


> I have done at least a dozen recently and have a dozen more I want to do soon.  I have used stabilizer on all of them.  I used iron on tear away and hooped the burp cloth.
> 
> My MIL uses sticky tear away on hers and doesn't hoop the burper...she's made at least 100 that way over the years, so it's tried and true for her.  I am going to try one today without the stabilizer as someone mentioned on here earlier this week (I can't remember who...the sleep deprivation is just starting to lift).
> 
> As for size, I have done a couple of 5x7 designs, but they were simple applique, like a mickey head.  Most of the ones I have done have been 4x4.



how do they look after a few washes?   I noticed you did not pre-wash the diapers.  I do not have an embroidery machine but I do embellish them with fabric, ribbon and rickrack and always pre-wash them a few times before starting.  Just wondering.  Thanks!  



clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?



What a beautiful family, congratulations!!!  



BBGirl said:


> I use it trace euro patterns and make my own (ie easy fits and a-line dress) where you have a make to your measurement.  I don't applique so I don't know about that use but I do use it to make cute fabric stencils.  I cut to printer size and print onto the freezer paper and then exzto(Ican't spell) knife I image I want out then iron down to the fabric and fabric paint away.  Pull off the freezer paper allow to dry 24 hours wash and go.   I learned to do this here.  The pattern idea I got from someone on here and I have used it ever since.
> HTH



Thanks for the link!   



MinnieVanMom said:


> Jump up and down with me it is 1 1 1
> 
> We leave for our Paris/Germany trip in 1 month, 1 week and 1 day.  We will be gone two weeks and it is over my birthday.  We are going to Guy Savoy for a meal on the day of the Jimmy Buffet concert.  On Sunday we leave for Germany and volkfest which is beer and harvest.  I will be looking at crafts while DH part takes in the beer.  Then we are touring the different regions and have a few castle stayover.  The next Sunday we leave for Disneyland Paris where we are staying for 3 days at the Disneyland Hotel.  Then it is back to the states.



What an amazing trip you have planned!  Are you taking the whole family?  Cannot wait to see the pictures and hear all about it!!!


----------



## tracipierce

MinnieVanMom said:


> Jump up and down with me it is 1 1 1
> 
> We leave for our Paris/Germany trip in 1 month, 1 week and 1 day.  We will be gone two weeks and it is over my birthday.  We are going to Guy Savoy for a meal on the day of the Jimmy Buffet concert.  On Sunday we leave for Germany and volkfest which is beer and harvest.  I will be looking at crafts while DH part takes in the beer.  Then we are touring the different regions and have a few castle stayover.  The next Sunday we leave for Disneyland Paris where we are staying for 3 days at the Disneyland Hotel.  Then it is back to the states.



You will have a great time!  Pity you are not coming over to the UK, might have been able to say Hi!    Germany is lovely though, as is the Disneyland Hotel, wait till you see how close the hotels at DLP are to the parks, you won't believe it... you can walk to them in less than 5 minutes from most of the hotels.  How are you getting from DLP to the airport?  There is a train station right outside Disneyland park entrance that you can catch a train to Charles de Gaulle airport- its the TGV that takes about 10 minutes, its so fast its unbelievable, the same trip in a taxi took 40 minutes


----------



## clairemolly

jeniamt said:


> how do they look after a few washes?   I noticed you did not pre-wash the diapers.  I do not have an embroidery machine but I do embellish them with fabric, ribbon and rickrack and always pre-wash them a few times before starting.  Just wondering.  Thanks!
> 
> What a beautiful family, congratulations!!!



I sometimes pre-wash them, but usually don't.  I have made a bunch with my MIL before I got my own machine.  I always wash before using though.  They look fine after washing.  The ribbon gets a little wrinkled, but as my husband says "it's a rag that you wipe up puke with"...when I am giving them as gifts I don't pre-wash.  I think it looks nicer.  And I have found that they sometimes puff up too much if you wash them before.

And thanks for the congrats!


----------



## tracipierce

Hi Ladies,
this is totally off topic, but I was wondering if I could ask a question?  I have got a recipe for white buttercream frosting as my DD wants me to make her birthday cake next month.  Now the recipe calls for shortening, I've done loads of research on this and I believe in the US that Crisco is the shortening in question.
In the UK we don't have Crisco or shortening so there's nothing I can buy as a subsitute, now I know I can just use butter, but then the frosting doesn't turn out white as most of the butter over here is really yellow in colour.

Anyhow, I have found a seller on the site that shouldn't be named who sells Crisco, but  I was wondering if someone could tell me how much a tub usually costs?  Its being sold for about £5 and change which is about $8 - is this a ridiculous amount or does it sound reasonable to you?

Thanks so much for any info!


----------



## Jaylin

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> this is totally off topic, but I was wondering if I could ask a question?  I have got a recipe for white buttercream frosting as my DD wants me to make her birthday cake next month.  Now the recipe calls for shortening, I've done loads of research on this and I believe in the US that Crisco is the shortening in question.
> In the UK we don't have Crisco or shortening so there's nothing I can buy as a subsitute, now I know I can just use butter, but then the frosting doesn't turn out white as most of the butter over here is really yellow in colour.
> 
> Anyhow, I have found a seller on the site that shouldn't be named who sells Crisco, but  I was wondering if someone could tell me how much a tub usually costs?  Its being sold for about £5 and change which is about $8 - is this a ridiculous amount or does it sound reasonable to you?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info!



Do you know what size it is?  Here in PA a 3lb tub costs about $4.25, there is a larger size also, that will cost around $8.  So if it's the smaller one, that quite a markup.  Does that include shipping?  I never knew shortening was an American thing, strange.  If you wanted to use all butter, put a teeny tiny bit of violet coloring in it, it will turn yellowish icing white. HTH!


----------



## tracipierce

Jaylin said:


> Do you know what size it is?  Here in PA a 3lb tub costs about $4.25, there is a larger size also, that will cost around $8.  So if it's the smaller one, that quite a markup.  Does that include shipping?  I never knew shortening was an American thing, strange.  If you wanted to use all butter, put a teeny tiny bit of violet coloring in it, it will turn yellowish icing white. HTH!



Thanks for your reply   the tub size is 16oz, so I guess that's 1lb the price works out around $5 and change and then  around $3 for shipping (he is shipping from within the UK).

I think shortening is definitely an American thing, no one hear has heard of it, I've gotten some funny looks when I've been asking in supermarkets lol.

Violet food colouring!!! I would never have guessed that it could turn the icing white  I'm definitely going to try that one out, thanks so much!


----------



## masonite

tracipierce said:


> Thanks for your reply   the tub size is 16oz, so I guess that's 1lb the price works out around $5 and change and then  around $3 for shipping (he is shipping from within the UK).
> 
> I think shortening is definitely an American thing, no one hear has heard of it, I've gotten some funny looks when I've been asking in supermarkets lol.
> 
> Violet food colouring!!! I would never have guessed that it could turn the icing white  I'm definitely going to try that one out, thanks so much!



Blech! I hate shortening!! 

You can also substitute butter that isn't colored.  [Most butter is dyed yellow.] If you can find that, it will also work!

Good luck!!


----------



## princessmom29

masonite said:


> Blech! I hate shortening!!
> 
> You can also substitute butter that isn't colored. [Most butter is dyed yellow.] If you can find that, it will also work!
> 
> Good luck!!


 That is waht I do. I hate shortening too. I don't even use it in buscits anymore!


----------



## pixeegrl

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was saving this so it wouldn't get lost in the move.  Last week we went to Universal Studios/ Islands of Adventure for 4 nights, after spending one night at WDW to see the new fireworks and ELP @ MK.  It was a great trip, but I know for sure (not that there was any doubt!) we are Disney folk.  The trip was fun, but not magical.  Some things were better (FOTL for resort guests), some not (lack of vegetarian options and early park restaurant closings)  I made just a few customs, and didn't see any others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca as Tink...Simply sweet bodice with a petal shaped skirt I drew out myself.  Easy Fit shorts with an added ruffle.  She loved that everyone called her Tinkerbelle, and one CM told her she was late for the parade! Here's a better closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle DD wanted something silly for her shirt...she picked Heather's Pirate Jack Mickey and came up with the saying herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our main reason for going to US/IOA was the new Harry Potter section, the big girls are huge fans.  Carol was nice enough to chase HP fabric for me, and I found the HP embroidery online.  I knew it was going to be terribly hot, so I wanted this to be as light as possible, so this Vida is a stripped down model with no extra ruffles!  The HP ride was great, and has a nice child swap area showing the 1st movie.  Teenagers in the queue were commenting on how cool her HP dress was...many of them were wearing wizard robes, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my biggest project.  The main skirt fabric was from a Cat in the Hat crib sheet.  I wanted as many of the characters as possible, and the best way to do that was to make a pieced circular skirt, fussy cutting the fabric to get as many of them as I could.  This is my ultimate Frankenpattern...its got a Simply Sweet halter top, circle preppy skirt over a twirl skirt for the fullness.  She loved it, and got many compliments.  The big girls wore Things 1 & 2, another design from our favorite digitizer.



They all look wonderful!!! How were the lines? We are waiting until next year to go and hope things have slowed down by then. You can't beat staying onsite that's for sure!


----------



## tracipierce

masonite said:


> Blech! I hate shortening!!
> 
> You can also substitute butter that isn't colored.  [Most butter is dyed yellow.] If you can find that, it will also work!
> 
> Good luck!!



See I knew asking here would be the best bet! I didn't even know that butter is dyed yellow!  I will go see if I can find some undyed butter, btw, what does crisco taste like?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

pixeegrl said:


> They all look wonderful!!! How were the lines? We are waiting until next year to go and hope things have slowed down by then. You can't beat staying onsite that's for sure!



If we hadn't stayed onsite, and did the early entry, I don't think we could have done much at all.  The line to enter WWoHP as we were leaving the area after official park hours was 2.5 hours long, the line for FJ by then was more than an hour, and there's no express line yet.  The two rollercoasters was minimal wait.   



tracipierce said:


> See I knew asking here would be the best bet! I didn't even know that butter is dyed yellow!  I will go see if I can find some undyed butter, btw, what does crisco taste like?



Ummm...grease?  LOL it doesn't really have a flavor, which is why it's used so often here. I'm surprised there isn't a foreign version of it.  I couldn't make a pie without it!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

tracipierce said:


> Thanks for your reply   the tub size is 16oz, so I guess that's 1lb the price works out around $5 and change and then  around $3 for shipping (he is shipping from within the UK).
> 
> I think shortening is definitely an American thing, no one hear has heard of it, I've gotten some funny looks when I've been asking in supermarkets lol.
> 
> Violet food colouring!!! I would never have guessed that it could turn the icing white  I'm definitely going to try that one out, thanks so much!



Ask if they have any imported butter from france.  The brand I buy starts with an L is very pale and does not change the frosting color.


----------



## Jaylin

masonite said:


> Blech! I hate shortening!!
> 
> You can also substitute butter that isn't colored.  [Most butter is dyed yellow.] If you can find that, it will also work!
> 
> Good luck!!





princessmom29 said:


> That is waht I do. I hate shortening too. I don't even use it in buscits anymore!



Yeah but you need it to stabilize the icing, especially if it's hot.  I don't know where your are, but it's HOT where I am.  Icing made with all butter will melt quicker.  And it has no taste, it's just grease.....

Good luck finding the non-dyed, I didn't even know that existed.  I've never seen it.  But if your cake's going to be inside air conditioning, I would definately do an all butter icing with the violet, amazingly it really does work....


----------



## tracipierce

itsheresomewhere said:


> Ask if they have any imported butter from france.  The brand I buy starts with an L is very pale and does not change the frosting color.



I will try that too!  I've just done a bit of googling and apparently the butter that I already buy 'Lurpak' is the palest on the market it seems, I have used this before though and it doesn't make  pure white icing 



Jaylin said:


> Yeah but you need it to stabilize the icing, especially if it's hot.  I don't know where your are, but it's HOT where I am.  Icing made with all butter will melt quicker.  And it has no taste, it's just grease.....
> 
> Good luck finding the non-dyed, I didn't even know that existed.  I've never seen it.  But if your cake's going to be inside air conditioning, I would definately do an all butter icing with the violet, amazingly it really does work....




I will try out a small batch using my regular butter and violet colouring, but I hear what you are saying about the heat and the butter melting, I've had that happen where the frosting almost slid off the cake during the party - no air conditioning over here (Manchester England)!!!! Well thats probably because hot days are very few and far between, I mean its so called the middle of summer here and guess how hot it is..... a whopping 59 degrees 
 But knowing my luck the hottest day of the year will be the day my DD has her party!

I'll do a few frosting experiments and then I guess I can always go ahead and buy the Crisco!

Thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it


----------



## princesskayla

Anyone know where to find a good coloring book picture of Lady Tremine and/or the queen of hearts? I am making a rinestone shirt for myself and can't seem to find one.


----------



## Disneymom1218

tracipierce said:


> See I knew asking here would be the best bet! I didn't even know that butter is dyed yellow!  I will go see if I can find some undyed butter, btw, what does crisco taste like?



do you guys use Lard at all over there it is the same thing. Crisco does not have a flavor really. it is basically solid vegetable oil. alot of people in the southern states will use it to fry chicken. I think recently though they have now come out with butter flavored crisco.


----------



## Disneymom1218

princesskayla said:


> Anyone know where to find a good coloring book picture of Lady Tremine and/or the queen of hearts? I am making a rinestone shirt for myself and can't seem to find one.



http://www.coloring-pages-kids.com/...ages/alice-in-wonderland-coloring-page-12.gif





http://www.disneyheaven.com/images/DisneyGoodies/DisneyColoringPages/DisneyVillains/LadyTremaine.jpg


----------



## thebeesknees

Here's a funny follow-up to my "Serger for my Birthday" story:

I got up at 5 a.m. yesterday morning because I was so excited about the new serger. My grandmother slept in until 7:30, so I spent my time until then reading the manual front-to-back to make sure I understood everything. By the time she FINALLY got downstairs, I was raring to go! We sat at the kitchen table and played with it for most of the day. It wasn't until dinner-time that she asked, "Wasn't DS supposed to have a doctor's appointment today?"  I was so wrapped up in the serger that it completely slipped my mind! And this is a specialist that has a 3-month wait list to get into, plus a sign out front warning that you WILL be charged even if you miss an appointment. I called them first thing this morning and apologized profusely and asked them how much I owed for the missed visit. The receptionist was really nice and said they wouldn't charge me this time, and that they had an opening for two weeks from now. What a relief! DH just shook his head and said he couldn't understand how I could possibly have forgotten, especially considering that they gave me two reminder calls ahead of time. Guess that's what Sewing Machine Excitement will do to you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Question for my UK friends:  Do people wear customs at DLP?  It will be when the park is decorated for halloween and I thought of making a Mickey as Jack for DH and myself a sally shirt.  I also wanted to go with what we wear here when we go to WDW.  Pirate shirt for DH and a pirate dress for me.  

But if folks don't dress I don't want to be the only one and get looked at strangely, or more strange than usual.


----------



## tracipierce

Disneymom1218 said:


> do you guys use Lard at all over there it is the same thing. Crisco does not have a flavor really. it is basically solid vegetable oil. alot of people in the southern states will use it to fry chicken. I think recently though they have now come out with butter flavored crisco.



Ooh yes we do have lard, but that is solid animal fat, from pigs and cows, so don't really fancy that, not many people use it any more and tend to use vegetable oil instead.  The seller also sells butter flavoured crisco, but he told me that it isn't white so just to use the regular.


----------



## jeniamt

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> this is totally off topic, but I was wondering if I could ask a question?  I have got a recipe for white buttercream frosting as my DD wants me to make her birthday cake next month.  Now the recipe calls for shortening, I've done loads of research on this and I believe in the US that Crisco is the shortening in question.
> In the UK we don't have Crisco or shortening so there's nothing I can buy as a subsitute, now I know I can just use butter, but then the frosting doesn't turn out white as most of the butter over here is really yellow in colour.
> 
> Anyhow, I have found a seller on the site that shouldn't be named who sells Crisco, but  I was wondering if someone could tell me how much a tub usually costs?  Its being sold for about £5 and change which is about $8 - is this a ridiculous amount or does it sound reasonable to you?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info!



I believe the brand name in the UK is Cookeen.  Its the same as Crisco... a solid vegetable oil.

In case you want to try something different, here is the link to how to make may absolute favorite frosting!  Magnolia Bakery is a very famous place in NYC to get cupcakes.  People line up around the block for these little cakes from heaven!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MabaxZtRHks


----------



## tracipierce

MinnieVanMom said:


> Question for my UK friends:  Do people wear customs at DLP?  It will be when the park is decorated for halloween and I thought of making a Mickey as Jack for DH and myself a sally shirt.  I also wanted to go with what we wear here when we go to WDW.  Pirate shirt for DH and a pirate dress for me.
> 
> But if folks don't dress I don't want to be the only one and get looked at strangely, or more strange than usual.



Hi! the last time we went my DD was the only one in the park wearing customs, but it got her a lot of attention from the CM's.  There are tons of people wearing Disney themed T-shirts so a custom shirt wouldn't look out of place at all.

I haven't been at Halloween, but I would suspect there will be quite a few dressing up around that time.  In Europe though at Halloween, we only tend to dress up as scary things like ghosts and witches and monsters etc anything with a spooky feel.  HTH?


----------



## tracipierce

jeniamt said:


> I believe the brand name in the UK is Cookeen.  Its the same as Crisco... a solid vegetable oil.
> 
> In case you want to try something different, here is the link to how to make may absolute favorite frosting!  Magnolia Bakery is a very famous place in NYC to get cupcakes.  People line up around the block for these little cakes from heaven!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MabaxZtRHks




Oh wow, I had no idea it was like Cookeen, *** that stuff is rock hard even if left out of the fridge, so hard that it crumbles when you try to cut it, is Crisco like this?

I just watched the clip, that is a really different recipe, never tried one like that before, might just give that a go as well,,,,, ha ha gonna look like frosting central in my kitchen over the next few weeks


----------



## jeniamt

tracipierce said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea it was like Cookeen, *** that stuff is rock hard even if left out of the fridge, so hard that it crumbles when you try to cut it, is Crisco like this?
> 
> I just watched the clip, that is a really different recipe, never tried one like that before, might just give that a go as well,,,,, ha ha gonna look like frosting central in my kitchen over the next few weeks



Oh no, Crisco is soft and scoop-able.  I just assumed it was the same since we have a neighbor from England who uses it to make pie crusts, like we use Crisco for crusts.  

The recipe is really different but super yummy.  You would need to half the recipe for most uses... it makes a ton if you use the measurements from the video.

I love how we are chatting live, from across the pond!  The internet still amazes me!  I know, I am a dork!


----------



## jeniamt

tracipierce said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea it was like Cookeen, *** that stuff is rock hard even if left out of the fridge, so hard that it crumbles when you try to cut it, is Crisco like this?
> 
> I just watched the clip, that is a really different recipe, never tried one like that before, might just give that a go as well,,,,, ha ha gonna look like frosting central in my kitchen over the next few weeks



I should note, its not a super sweet recipe.


----------



## tracipierce

jeniamt said:


> Oh no, Crisco is soft and scoop-able.  I just assumed it was the same since we have a neighbor from England who uses it to make pie crusts, like we use Crisco for crusts.
> 
> The recipe is really different but super yummy.  You would need to half the recipe for most uses... it makes a ton if you use the measurements from the video.
> 
> I love how we are chatting live, from across the pond!  The internet still amazes me!  I know, I am a dork!





jeniamt said:


> I should note, its not a super sweet recipe.



Oh yes we can use cookeen and lard for pastry, but it needs shredding and then rubbing into the flour and butter, certainly couldn't cream it or scoop it, so to be true to the recipe I might just bite the bullet and get the crisco.
I will try the  cupcake frosting though, I would prefer it not to be too sweet.

I must admit, I usually buy a plain costco cake and add decorations to it, but my daughter has asked for me to make it from scratch this year - I even asked at Costco if they could let me buy some of their pure white buttercream, but they said no, I even asked if I could have the recipe, again they said no 

Hey I must be a dork too!  I love chatting to everyone from across the pond too!  I love seeing pictures of everyone's homes, gardens and landscapes, they are just so different to here, really pretty and so much open space!  Although I get a little jealous hearing about your warm weather


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tracipierce said:


> Oh yes we can use cookeen and lard for pastry, but it needs shredding and then rubbing into the flour and butter, certainly couldn't cream it or scoop it, so to be true to the recipe I might just bite the bullet and get the crisco.
> I will try the  cupcake frosting though, I would prefer it not to be too sweet.
> 
> I must admit, I usually buy a plain costco cake and add decorations to it, but my daughter has asked for me to make it from scratch this year - I even asked at Costco if they could let me buy some of their pure white buttercream, but they said no, I even asked if I could have the recipe, again they said no
> 
> Hey I must be a dork too!  I love chatting to everyone from across the pond too!  I love seeing pictures of everyone's homes, gardens and landscapes, they are just so different to here, really pretty and so much open space!  Although I get a little jealous hearing about your warm weather



It's too bad you can't buy premade frosting from a bakery...our grocery store here (Publix) has no problem with it at all, many who take a cake decorating class do it to cheat a bit when they're beginners.  They'll even tint it for you no charge if you'd like.  I learned this when I had DH ask for me (he's a store manager) because we needed flesh color to frost a cake for a bachelorette party.  I'll let everyone guess what *THAT* cake was.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone! 
Reporting LIVE from the POP!  We were due to checkout on Saturday but decided to add another day - so we leave on Sunday instead.  What a wacky weather week here.  Raining/Thunder one second, sunny and hot another.  I actually love it. 

I did get a chance to make a couple things before I left, I will try to post when I get back and Gidget wore her little outfit I made her last summer so there were some customs going on. 

Everything posted is absolutely wonderful and Gavin is sooo handsome!



tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> this is totally off topic, but I was wondering if I could ask a question?  I have got a recipe for white buttercream frosting as my DD wants me to make her birthday cake next month.  Now the recipe calls for shortening, I've done loads of research on this and I believe in the US that Crisco is the shortening in question.
> In the UK we don't have Crisco or shortening so there's nothing I can buy as a subsitute, now I know I can just use butter, but then the frosting doesn't turn out white as most of the butter over here is really yellow in colour.
> 
> Anyhow, I have found a seller on the site that shouldn't be named who sells Crisco, but  I was wondering if someone could tell me how much a tub usually costs?  Its being sold for about £5 and change which is about $8 - is this a ridiculous amount or does it sound reasonable to you?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info!



Hi, I have cake friends overseas and they use TREX when a recipe calls for Crisco.  I think they also use White Flora or Cookeen (sp?) in a pinch.
I use butter in mine and a bit of Crisco as a stabilizer.  This helps it not melt down in the heat and adds a bit of lift to it.  The best type of veg shortening has transfats as it helps with the consistency but Crisco no longer has it so I buy a cube of shortening from the restaurant supply and just use that.
Oh, if you have access to Australian products - Copha (solidified coconut oil) or Solite can also be used.  Copha would have to be melted a bit.

Sorry, I went off on a ramble....I love cake decorating and belong to a group where the ladies and gents are from all over.  Great people 

See everyone soon!


----------



## snubie

*Letting everyone know that I just posted a new give on the Big Give board.  This one involves two teenagers so lets see how creative we can be with customs for this age group.*

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69332


----------



## ncmomof2

Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!

I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!


----------



## desparatelydisney

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



I don't know what's cuter....your DD or your customs


----------



## princesskayla

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



Adorable!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



Such a great job and your Daughters are so beautiful.


----------



## erikawolf2004

tracipierce said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea it was like Cookeen, *** that stuff is rock hard even if left out of the fridge, so hard that it crumbles when you try to cut it, is Crisco like this?
> 
> I just watched the clip, that is a really different recipe, never tried one like that before, might just give that a go as well,,,,, ha ha gonna look like frosting central in my kitchen over the next few weeks



We don't put Crisco in the fridge, I'm sure it would get hard if we did.  I would try a few recipes out, I had a cake maker give me a Crisco based frosting recipe that she said she used all the time, I didn't think it had much flavor and it left a greasy mess on everything...had a hard time cleaning up the stuff I used it on.  Do they sell canned frosting there like they do her?  Betty Crocker has great stuff, if they carry it over there.  Good luck.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I just made up 3 new bows. 
this is my Rock star bow.





Mickey & Minnie Korker set. My girls are going to each wear a set the morning we fly out, with their surprise outfits I will start on once they go back to school.


----------



## masonite

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



 Oh my goodness!  She is SO cute, and I LOVE the dress!!! I wish I had time to make this for my dd before we leave, it's PERFECT!! Now it will be all I think about!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



She is so cute!  Great job on all the dresses!  You're getting them done so quickly, I feel like a slacker!


----------



## erikawolf2004

weHEARTmickey said:


> Thanks so much! What fonts are included with that machine? I do alot of graphic designing & the whole "4 to 5 fonts" thing isn't sitting well with me!!!   I didn't mean to hijack this thread  Just didn't know where else to post!



Sorry, but I don't know how to find out this info, can't find my manual right now.  I haven't gotten to the Font/lettering thing yet, just been playing around with my HeartherSue files, haven't even made anything with the machine yet...what is taking me sooo long  I have been sewing, just haven't embroidard anything yet.  I think you can order a font card from Brother and buy other fonts from people, there are probably free ones out there also, I just haven't gotten to that stage yet.  Good luck with your choice.
Erika


----------



## sheridee32

I am so excited we are going to get to go to the world the first week of October we are taking our daughter, son in law, grandaughter and our new grandson(he wont even be born till the 25th of this month). My son in law has never been on a real vaction in his life his parents never took them any place, we are staying at the Poly and getting the free dining and doing the food and wine. We will also get to see our youngest daughter and son in law. They both work for disney. We got all or dining reservations which I was suprised since we palnned this so late. Today I found some fabric at hobby lobby that looks like haunted mansion so when i get all her outfits made i will start posting pictures. Cant start sewing till after labor day I have a big craft show labor day weekend. This trip is my retirment gift to myself and I am excited about taking my soninlaw who hasnt ever really had musch given to him he will be just like a little kid they went to see a few of the parks at christmas last year but didnt spend but a few hours each day there. They stayed with my daughter. Sorry to ramble I am just so EXCITED.


----------



## lindsey

to ncmomof2 
I love, love, love this outfit!!! and like others said your model is beautiful!


----------



## Oceana

Lets say hypothetically a mom was taking her daughter to the world for the 1st time.  And lets say hypothetically boys clothes have very little variety.

Where would a mom find a cute dress for her baby girl to wear?  whats the best store?  shop? place to look?

I want best quality for littlest money 

suggestions?

I cannot sew without adult supervision so making it myself is right out


----------



## RMAMom

Oceana said:


> Lets say hypothetically a mom was taking her daughter to the world for the 1st time.  And lets say hypothetically boys clothes have very little variety.
> 
> Where would a mom find a cute dress for her baby girl to wear?  whats the best store?  shop? place to look?
> 
> I want best quality for littlest money
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> I cannot sew without adult supervision so making it myself is right out



Have you checked Etsy.com  /search the site for Disney or Disney customs and you will find a lot of options in many price ranges. I'm sure you will find something that will fit your needs.


----------



## 3girlsfun

Hello everyone! I haven't posted in a while, but, I have been admiring everyone's work. I am also very excited, as my Mom asked "Santa" for a new sewing machine for Christmas, so since both of our machines are broken, I am hoping he comes through! Anyway, I posted the below post in the main room, then I realized, that was definitely the wrong place.  So, can ya'll help me out? 

I have 3 girls, and when we are at special occasions, we normally coordinate or match our little girls outfits. We have outfits for Chef Mickey's, our first day at MK (princess outfits!), Lilo dresses for the Luau, and zebra outfits for AK, and then outfits for MNSSHP.

We are missing outfits for our day at Epcot (which includes dinner at Garden Grill), our day at Hollywood Studios (which includes a trip to Hollywood and Vine for the character lunch with the Playhouse Disney characters), and our second day at MK (which includes Crystal Palace dinner.)

Any ideas for these days? I have had custom outfits made for the other days, and would like to do the same for the other days.

Also, as the adults, what do ya'll normally wear along with your kids' customs? My DH is a good sport, and will go with about anything...I was thinking we might just coordinate with colors. The only thing I would like to "match" would be our luau outfits, as we will be throwing MDD a Lilo and Stitch Luau bday party, so we would get use out of those outfits again.


----------



## Oceana

RMAMom said:


> Have you checked Etsy.com  /search the site for Disney or Disney customs and you will find a lot of options in many price ranges. I'm sure you will find something that will fit your needs.



Yes thank you!  I have some questions out to an etsy store or 2.  I thought it would be worth asking in case there was some homemade specialty disney wear place I had not thought of


----------



## woodkins

Oceana said:


> Lets say hypothetically a mom was taking her daughter to the world for the 1st time.  And lets say hypothetically boys clothes have very little variety.
> 
> Where would a mom find a cute dress for her baby girl to wear?  whats the best store?  shop? place to look?
> 
> I want best quality for littlest money
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> I cannot sew without adult supervision so making it myself is right out



You can also search on Ebay for custom resells. I know i sell all of my dd's old customs on there & sometimes you can get a great deal and most WDW customs are only worn once or twice so they are in like new condition at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



OH MY!!!!  She is just adorable...and I love the butt ruffles on this dress!  Such a cute addition.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just made up 3 new bows.
> this is my Rock star bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Korker set. My girls are going to each wear a set the morning we fly out, with their surprise outfits I will start on once they go back to school.



Very cute!!


----------



## livndisney

So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:

Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:





And


----------



## Disneymom1218

Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!



 Thank you. I am going to attempt to sew today. I am still unable to drive due to my ankle but I will try sewing. my DBF bought me a rolled hem foot for my machine last night. He said this way I won't have to get up to iron as much and can rest my ankle. bless his heart. I did not have the heart to tell him I still have to start the hem process by ironing even with the rolled hem foot. 

If the sewing does not work I will at least make the tulle tutu's to go under the girls Halloween costumes. I will post pics when done.

woo hoo I just saw my ticker and I know one poster yesterday was celebrating her 111 well today is my 222


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sheridee32 said:


> I am so excited we are going to get to go to the world the first week of October we are taking our daughter, son in law, grandaughter and our new grandson(he wont even be born till the 25th of this month). My son in law has never been on a real vaction in his life his parents never took them any place, we are staying at the Poly and getting the free dining and doing the food and wine. We will also get to see our youngest daughter and son in law. They both work for disney. We got all or dining reservations which I was suprised since we palnned this so late. Today I found some fabric at hobby lobby that looks like haunted mansion so when i get all her outfits made i will start posting pictures. Cant start sewing till after labor day I have a big craft show labor day weekend. This trip is my retirment gift to myself and I am excited about taking my soninlaw who hasnt ever really had musch given to him he will be just like a little kid they went to see a few of the parks at christmas last year but didnt spend but a few hours each day there. They stayed with my daughter. Sorry to ramble I am just so EXCITED.


How lucky to have family that works for Disney, will you adopt me?  Enjoy the craft show and retirement.


3girlsfun said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted in a while, but, I have been admiring everyone's work. I am also very excited, as my Mom asked "Santa" for a new sewing machine for Christmas, so since both of our machines are broken, I am hoping he comes through! Anyway, I posted the below post in the main room, then I realized, that was definitely the wrong place.  So, can ya'll help me out?
> 
> I have 3 girls, and when we are at special occasions, we normally coordinate or match our little girls outfits. We have outfits for Chef Mickey's, our first day at MK (princess outfits!), Lilo dresses for the Luau, and zebra outfits for AK, and then outfits for MNSSHP.
> 
> We are missing outfits for our day at Epcot (which includes dinner at Garden Grill), our day at Hollywood Studios (which includes a trip to Hollywood and Vine for the character lunch with the Playhouse Disney characters), and our second day at MK (which includes Crystal Palace dinner.)
> 
> Any ideas for these days? I have had custom outfits made for the other days, and would like to do the same for the other days.
> 
> Also, as the adults, what do ya'll normally wear along with your kids' customs? My DH is a good sport, and will go with about anything...I was thinking we might just coordinate with colors. The only thing I would like to "match" would be our luau outfits, as we will be throwing MDD a Lilo and Stitch Luau bday party, so we would get use out of those outfits again.


I hope Santa gives you the machine you want and I just know you will get good ideas from reading the posts here and previous threads.  I like our test track shirts for Epcot or Nemo themed outfits.



livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And


Just beautiful.  I love that style dress.  I want to try to change it around to include darts and make it into an adult pattern.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Thank you. I am going to attempt to sew today. I am still unable to drive due to my ankle but I will try sewing. my DBF bought me a rolled hem foot for my machine last night. He said this way I won't have to get up to iron as much and can rest my ankle. bless his heart. I did not have the heart to tell him I still have to start the hem process by ironing even with the rolled hem foot.
> 
> If the sewing does not work I will at least make the tulle tutu's to go under the girls Halloween costumes. I will post pics when done.
> 
> woo hoo I just saw my ticker and I know one poster yesterday was celebrating her 111 well today is my 222


What a very nice DBF to buy you that foot.  I hope your ankle gets better soon.


----------



## Disneymom1218

MinnieVanMom said:


> What a very nice DBF to buy you that foot.  I hope your ankle gets better soon.



Thank you. Unfortunately I just tried it on my machine and it does not fit  he tried. I will have to go with him to get the right one. it's not entirely his fault. I have a low shank, and that is what he got,  but I guess this particular foot is not compatible with Brother machines.


----------



## GoofItUp

I have admired all the talent on these threads before, but don't think I've posted.  I have a question, though....there is a Brother model SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine on craigslist in my area.  The picture of it is still in the box and looks to be in good condition.  I've sent the person an e-mail to find out how much it's been used, if all the pieces are there, etc.  It's listed for $100.  I am a very beginner sewer.  I've pieced a few quilts and have done some very basic sewing projects (sometimes with success and sometimes not!).  Do you think this would be a good machine for a beginning sewer with big dreams and few skills?    Would appreciate any opinions!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

GoofItUp said:


> I have admired all the talent on these threads before, but don't think I've posted.  I have a question, though....there is a Brother model SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine on craigslist in my area.  The picture of it is still in the box and looks to be in good condition.  I've sent the person an e-mail to find out how much it's been used, if all the pieces are there, etc.  It's listed for $100.  I am a very beginner sewer.  I've pieced a few quilts and have done some very basic sewing projects (sometimes with success and sometimes not!).  Do you think this would be a good machine for a beginning sewer with big dreams and few skills?    Would appreciate any opinions!


Yes, for a beginner it is a good machine but make sure it is a valid offer.  It seems Craig's list manages to get a few scams.  Good luck with your progression in sewing.


----------



## mommy2paisley

I am SOOO addicted to this thread!!!!  LOL  I just LOVE all the work you ladies do here!  Keep posting pics!!!!  PLEASE!!!!


----------



## billwendy

GoofItUp said:


> I have admired all the talent on these threads before, but don't think I've posted.  I have a question, though....there is a Brother model SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine on craigslist in my area.  The picture of it is still in the box and looks to be in good condition.  I've sent the person an e-mail to find out how much it's been used, if all the pieces are there, etc.  It's listed for $100.  I am a very beginner sewer.  I've pieced a few quilts and have done some very basic sewing projects (sometimes with success and sometimes not!).  Do you think this would be a good machine for a beginning sewer with big dreams and few skills?    Would appreciate any opinions!



I  have that machine too!! I got mine off of craigslist! That is a very good price if it is working and comes with everything. I use mine mostly for embroidery (it does 4x4 designs). The only think that is kind of a pain is its "automatic" threader which can give me a headache every once in a while. It stitches very nicely though!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately I just tried it on my machine and it does not fit  he tried. I will have to go with him to get the right one. it's not entirely his fault. I have a low shank, and that is what he got,  but I guess this particular foot is not compatible with Brother machines.



I ordered a low shank foot for my machine that said it fit Brother machines and it didn't fit either...I think Brother makes it that you have to buy their stuff...would like to hear someone that has had success with using generics.


----------



## livndisney

erikawolf2004 said:


> I ordered a low shank foot for my machine that said it fit Brother machines and it didn't fit either...I think Brother makes it that you have to buy their stuff...would like to hear someone that has had success with using generics.



I would like to know if anyone has been able to get a different foot to work on a brother machine as well. I was told my the brother rep that they did not make a narrow hem foot and generics don't work.

Correction- they do make a narrow hem foot-what a want is a rolled hem (that is what I get for posting late at night LOL)


----------



## Disneymom1218

livndisney said:


> I would like to know if anyone has been able to get a different foot to work on a brother machine as well. I was told my the brother rep that they did not make a narrow hem foot and generics don't work.



we will be going in tomorrow to exchange the foot he got me. I will let ya know what I find.


----------



## RMAMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!


Oh my Gosh, I don't know how you get all of that sewing done when your surrounded by such cuteness! (Is that a word LOL!) Love the butt ruffles!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just made up 3 new bows.
> this is my Rock star bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Korker set. My girls are going to each wear a set the morning we fly out, with their surprise outfits I will start on once they go back to school.


Love the bows and I would love to try to make a few but I'm not sure my DGD would wear them. 



sheridee32 said:


> I am so excited we are going to get to go to the world the first week of October we are taking our daughter, son in law, grandaughter and our new grandson(he wont even be born till the 25th of this month). My son in law has never been on a real vaction in his life his parents never took them any place, we are staying at the Poly and getting the free dining and doing the food and wine. We will also get to see our youngest daughter and son in law. They both work for disney. We got all or dining reservations which I was suprised since we palnned this so late. Today I found some fabric at hobby lobby that looks like haunted mansion so when i get all her outfits made i will start posting pictures. Cant start sewing till after labor day I have a big craft show labor day weekend. This trip is my retirment gift to myself and I am excited about taking my soninlaw who hasnt ever really had musch given to him he will be just like a little kid they went to see a few of the parks at christmas last year but didnt spend but a few hours each day there. They stayed with my daughter. Sorry to ramble I am just so EXCITED.


I can feel your excitement through your post! Have a magical vacation!



livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And



Very nice! I love them.


----------



## MouseTriper

*Where IS everyone??  This thread seams awfully SLOW right now...hahahahaha!!!  Maybe you are all off working on your sewing masterpieces!!!  In that case, I can not wait to see them!!!!  *


----------



## mom2OandE

clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?



What a beautiful baby!!!!!!  Makes my heart skip a beat!


----------



## Granna4679

livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And



Those turned out great.  Love the pink Cindy dress.  And where did you get the appliques design for the Lilo?  Did you do them by hand?  They look so perfect.

I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Granna4679 said:


> Those turned out great.  Love the pink Cindy dress.  And where did you get the appliques design for the Lilo?  Did you do them by hand?  They look so perfect.
> 
> I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



Those two little outfits are ADORABLE!!!!!!  So darling!!!


----------



## livndisney

Granna4679 said:


> Those turned out great.  Love the pink Cindy dress.  And where did you get the appliques design for the Lilo?  Did you do them by hand?  They look so perfect.
> 
> I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



The Lilo leaves are all done by hand


I LOVE the fabrics you choose for these sets! They are so cute!


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> These are just beautiiful!  You are soooo very talented!


----------



## ncmomof2

desparatelydisney said:


> I don't know what's cuter....your DD or your customs



Thanks!  She is a little cutie 



princesskayla said:


> Adorable!!





Disneymom1218 said:


> Such a great job and your Daughters are so beautiful.





masonite said:


> Oh my goodness!  She is SO cute, and I LOVE the dress!!! I wish I had time to make this for my dd before we leave, it's PERFECT!! Now it will be all I think about!



Thanks!  I used Carla's Peasant pattern and it really is quick.  I just added the ruffle and apron.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> She is so cute!  Great job on all the dresses!  You're getting them done so quickly, I feel like a slacker!



I am working hard to get them completed because we star school on the 23rd.  I homeschool so after that I won't have much time!  I want the dresses done.  After that, I will just have t-shirts to finish.



Granna4679 said:


> OH MY!!!!  She is just adorable...and I love the butt ruffles on this dress!  Such a cute addition.





RMAMom said:


> Oh my Gosh, I don't know how you get all of that sewing done when your surrounded by such cuteness! (Is that a word LOL!) Love the butt ruffles!




Thanks so much for the kind words!  The thread has been such an inspriation!  Without all you ladies, I never would have attempted making customs two years ago.  I am no expert, but I am proud of what I make!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


>



So cute!  I bought this pattern but still have not looked at it.  These are very inspirational!


----------



## Miz Diz

ncmomof2 said:


>


So cute!


Granna4679 said:


> I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



I love these!


----------



## CruisinEars

Granna4679 said:


> Those turned out great.  Love the pink Cindy dress.  And where did you get the appliques design for the Lilo?  Did you do them by hand?  They look so perfect.
> 
> I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



OMG! Those are so cute. My dd and I were just looking at them and she said "they are business in the front and party in the back" the mullet of skirts (in a good way).  She is so funny. Forgot to add that I love the embroidery/applique. It adds so much to the outfit and really completes the look.


----------



## ellenbenny

Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!

I completed a twirl skirt set last night.


----------



## Disneymom1218

ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.




This is Gorgeous. I really hope Santa pulls thru for me on getting an embroidery machine. I really want to do an outfit like this with Mickey's parts.


----------



## PrincessMom4

My DD11 asked if we could buy that on ebay as no one makes stuff for her size


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MouseTriper said:


> *Where IS everyone??  This thread seams awfully SLOW right now...hahahahaha!!!  Maybe you are all off working on your sewing masterpieces!!!  In that case, I can not wait to see them!!!!  *


It is summer and so short so I don't spend much time inside.  We are outside enjoying the warmth before the snow flies.  Last night we had a hard frost.



Granna4679 said:


> I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!


ok, that is dedication and I sure hope you have a ruffler foot.  Wow, just amazing and very pretty.



ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.


I just love the twirl skirts in primary.  It is lovely and once again, did you use a ruffler foot or pull by hand?



PrincessMom4 said:


> My DD11 asked if we could buy that on ebay as no one makes stuff for her size


I am sure if you PM the maker she would respond.  Maybe you could take up sewing?


----------



## WDWAtLast

Granna4679 said:


> I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



You work is always beautiful but these are absolutely gorgeous!! But I noticed that there are 3 outfits - is there a new grandaughter on the way?  lol 



ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.



Such a beautiful set and looks like it will be so fun to wear!!!


----------



## AQW

*QUESTION:  What ruffler foot and/or gathering foot do you recommend for the Brother cs-6000i machine? * 

I'm ready to make this into my dedicated ruffling/gathering machine and would love recommendations on what feet have worked well for you - I know many of you have this same machine.  Thank you!


----------



## ellenbenny

Disneymom1218 said:


> This is Gorgeous. I really hope Santa pulls thru for me on getting an embroidery machine. I really want to do an outfit like this with Mickey's parts.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the twirl skirts in primary.  It is lovely and once again, did you use a ruffler foot or pull by hand?





WDWAtLast said:


> Such a beautiful set and looks like it will be so fun to wear!!!



Thanks for the nice compliments!

I do pull by hand to make ruffles.  I have a ruffler foot but I can never get it to work consistently, so I ended up giving up on it each time I have decided to give it a try again.


----------



## DisneyLaura

littlepeppers said:


> Speaking of Easy Fit issues:
> 
> i want to make DD3 (size 2) but touch her knees.  Using the measuring technique but the # I come up w/ is still in the crotch seam.  What am I doing wrong here?  Can the little sizes only be made below the knees?



Not that I'm an expert at all but what if you took the measurement off of the pattern (there is a picture of legs and the lengths of where the leg falls) 



Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



Love everything



clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?



Welcome Gavin he's just gorgeous, and of course the girls are equally as gorgeous



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!







Disneymom1218 said:


> I just made up 3 new bows.
> this is my Rock star bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Korker set. My girls are going to each wear a set the morning we fly out, with their surprise outfits I will start on once they go back to school.



that's my next thing I want to learn how to do - bows for my DD4.  Very nice



livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And







Granna4679 said:


> Those turned out great.  Love the pink Cindy dress.  And where did you get the appliques design for the Lilo?  Did you do them by hand?  They look so perfect.
> 
> I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



Love everything but the first one is my favorite



ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.



Love this too


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants


----------



## ellenbenny

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants



SO CUTE, the pants and your DD!! Great job on your first project!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants



Very Cute and Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Finding Bruce!!!!!  

Anyone have a good clip of Bruce (from Nemo) to turn into a hand applieue?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

thebeesknees said:


> Happy Anniversary, Nini!
> 
> I got such a wonderful gift for my birthday yesterday from my dear 78-year-old Grandma. She came to visit us here in CO from AZ for the first time last week, and is getting ready to leave tomorrow. We've worked on various sewing projects while she was here and she showed me several new techniques this week. Last night, she asked my DH if we could make a quick trip to JoAnn's after the kids were in bed. When we got there, she wandered off on her own and I ran around picking up a few things. She kept acting funny and moving around behind shelves every time I started to come near her. Anyway, we left and came home, and when we got here, she pulled a box out of the trunk of the car and gave it to me saying, "Happy Birthday!" It was a serger!!!! I am so excited I woke up several times last night just thinking about it, and then this morning I was up at 5 to start reading the manual! I just can't believe it! She is a master seamstress, as is my mom, and they both agreed that it would be the perfect birthday gift, and I can't agree more! I'm just sad that she has to leave tomorrow before we get much of a chance to play with it. I am so blessed to have such a sweet Grandma!



I am thinking of asking for a serger for my birthday.  i don't know much about them.  Will this make my sewing go faster - like finishing seams and things?  



Granna4679 said:


> ]


 I love all of the outfits that you made with that pattern.  You are so fast!  I still haven't mastered sewing that quickly.


ellenbenny said:


>



This is so adorable!  I love it!!!!

I have so much sewing to do before my trip!  Ahhhh!!!  And I have lost a whole weeks because I have been so sick.  I still am not feeling great!  I don't have time to be sick!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.



This is beautiful!


DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants


I think you did great! Keep trying, it will get easier.


----------



## squirrel

Teresa and anyone else who was following on the Ariel dress I'm working on.

I went to the second hand store to get the white fabric, but it was gone.  Which was good because then I found a lighter green fabric (different kind of fabric than the dress) that should look better than white.

Now how should I go about making the peplum?  I was thinking of making it seperate and then running elastic through a waistband.  That way she can take it off and wear it plain without looking like Ariel.  My other question was what shape should I make?  I have two different ones, I have the shape from Ariel in the park or I could make it like the one from a coloring sheet that is more the shape of the neckline.  I wish I had set up my new printer, scanner, coppier.  Maybe I can do that later today and post the shapes.


----------



## RMAMom

I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.











Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.

Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!


----------



## DisneyLaura

RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!



Very pretty.


----------



## SallyfromDE

AQW said:


> *QUESTION:  What ruffler foot and/or gathering foot do you recommend for the Brother cs-6000i machine? *
> 
> I'm ready to make this into my dedicated ruffling/gathering machine and would love recommendations on what feet have worked well for you - I know many of you have this same machine.  Thank you!



They didn't make one to fit this machine. I used a generic, and my whole feed dog unit broke and collapsed. Since it was under warranty, I took it in to be repaired and was told that it would cost too much to fix it and to just go buy a new machine. I think I only had it a few months and I had to throw it out and buy a new machine.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

AQW said:


> *QUESTION:  What ruffler foot and/or gathering foot do you recommend for the Brother cs-6000i machine? *
> 
> I'm ready to make this into my dedicated ruffling/gathering machine and would love recommendations on what feet have worked well for you - I know many of you have this same machine.  Thank you!



I also use the cs-6000i as a dedicated ruffling/gathering machine and use the brother ruffler foot for it - I think the part # is SA143.


----------



## pamrob

subbing


----------



## carrie6466

12 days passes really fast around here


----------



## babynala

Granna4679 said:


> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!


This is so different and very pretty.



labruto4 said:


> Horray!  I am finally though all 22 parts of this thread!  You all have given me so many great ideas and hints.  I have a sewing machine but have already told my husband to start saving for an embroidery machine due to this thread.  Thank you all for sharing!!!
> .


Wow, that is impressive.  I think I started at 16 or 17 and I've never read the past parts.  I can barely keep up with the active one



BeachMama13 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here!
> 
> I made it through all the pages of this thread.  *whew*  You'all are so creative!
> 
> I'm Angi, mom to 2 kidlets, Nicholas is 6 and Giana is 3 1/2.  We're planning our next adventure to WDW for Thanksgiving week and can't wait!
> 
> I recently made Giana a Tinkerbell outfit and thought I'd share it here.  I actually screwed it up from my original plan, it was supposed to be shorter--top length and the capri's should've been longer.  Oh well, she loves it anyway.


Welcome and this is really cute.  She does seem to be enjoying it!



i12go2wdw said:


> Here is a simple one I did last minute for DD7 and it worked, she was picked to go up and be part of the last act, it was truely magical!!


That is really cute.  I love the overalls.  Thanks for sharing the action shots!  Sounds like you guys had a great time.  I really want to do that the next time we go.  I think my kids (and DH) would enjoy it.



teresajoy said:


> The fabric on Clare De Loon (I think that's her name?) is similar to the fabric I just posted.


I was thinking the same thing, your daughters would look cute at the HDDR in outfits like Clare De Loon....Then again, they look great in everything you make for them.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Two more down and five to go!
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she has some crazy hair
> I love the smile on this one


Hmm, I messed up this quote and lost the pictures but your DDs are so cute.  They will be very popular kids at Disney World!  Great job on the dresses.



Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.


I lost the Buzz picture but all of these outfits are really cute, so is your DD.  I think I like the Fairy one the best, really great job.  



clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 kiddos...Claire, Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin and the ladies


Gavin is so cute and your girls look so happy with their baby brother.  I guess a little boy that has two older sisters better get used to being around dolls.  I love that picture.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!


Love it!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just made up 3 new bows.
> this is my Rock star bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Korker set. My girls are going to each wear a set the morning we fly out, with their surprise outfits I will start on once they go back to school.


These are really cute.  I can not for the life of me make a bow that looks decent.   Not even a hair bow, just a bow. 



sheridee32 said:


> I am so excited we are going to get to go to the world the first week of October we are taking our daughter, son in law, grandaughter and our new grandson(he wont even be born till the 25th of this month). My son in law has never been on a real vaction in his life his parents never took them any place, we are staying at the Poly and getting the free dining and doing the food and wine. We will also get to see our youngest daughter and son in law. They both work for disney. We got all or dining reservations which I was suprised since we palnned this so late. Today I found some fabric at hobby lobby that looks like haunted mansion so when i get all her outfits made i will start posting pictures. Cant start sewing till after labor day I have a big craft show labor day weekend. This trip is my retirment gift to myself and I am excited about taking my soninlaw who hasnt ever really had musch given to him he will be just like a little kid they went to see a few of the parks at christmas last year but didnt spend but a few hours each day there. They stayed with my daughter. Sorry to ramble I am just so EXCITED.


 Sounds like a great trip.  What a great retirement present



livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And


Love the pink Cindy dress.  The Lilo dress is so fun, you did a great job on the leaves.  



Granna4679 said:


> I lost a quote somewhere but just wanted to say that I don't iron anything when I am using the rolled hem foot.  If you turn under the first inch or inch and half and hold it and then put needle down, you should be able to put fabric into the curve of the foot and it will stitch the rest of the way while turning for you.  No ironing needed.  I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!


Love all the pictures.  These came out GREAT.  Can't decide on a favorite.  
Is there a difference between a rolled hem foot and a narrow hem foot??



ellenbenny said:


> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.


Love this set.  The skirt looks so fluffy.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments!
> 
> I do pull by hand to make ruffles.  I have a ruffler foot but I can never get it to work consistently, so I ended up giving up on it each time I have decided to give it a try again.


Wow, you do all that gathering by hand.  Now I am even more impressed with your creations.  



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants


those pants are really cute.  Great job and your DD is so cute.  



RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!


It is nice to see something for the over 12 set!  This came out so nice and your daughter is very pretty.


----------



## babynala

carrie6466 said:


> 12 days passes really fast around here


OT but I need to know - how did you win a trip to DW??


----------



## McDuck

QUESTION--regarding CarlaC's A-line.  How does it run?  I am fixing to start working on this pattern, my first custom for our upcoming Disney trip in December.  I would like to get multiple wears out of these outfits, and the fabric I have picked for the A-line definitely fits the bill (Thomas Kinkade's Tinkerbell).  I printed out both the 12-18 month and the Size 2 bodices.  Now just trying to figure out which one I should use.  

Most likely will be layering long sleeves underneath it.  DD is currently nearly-10 months old, will be 14 months when we go, and she's just about to grow out of 9 month sized clothes and is already wearing some 12-month clothes.  So, those of you who have made the A-line, does it tend to run smaller or larger?  Would she be swimming in a 2 if I made it that size?

Thanks so much!


----------



## my*2*angels

McDuck said:


> QUESTION--regarding CarlaC's A-line.  How does it run?  I am fixing to start working on this pattern, my first custom for our upcoming Disney trip in December.  I would like to get multiple wears out of these outfits, and the fabric I have picked for the A-line definitely fits the bill (Thomas Kinkade's Tinkerbell).  I printed out both the 12-18 month and the Size 2 bodices.  Now just trying to figure out which one I should use.
> 
> Most likely will be layering long sleeves underneath it.  DD is currently nearly-10 months old, will be 14 months when we go, and she's just about to grow out of 9 month sized clothes and is already wearing some 12-month clothes.  So, those of you who have made the A-line, does it tend to run smaller or larger?  Would she be swimming in a 2 if I made it that size?
> 
> Thanks so much!



This pattern runs true to size.  Def go by the chest measurement.  If it is close to a 2 and you are going to wear something under it I would go with the 2. HTH!


----------



## CruisinEars

Okay girls I need your advice. Since my birthday was a few days ago my hubby said I could order the brother 1034d serger this coming Thursday (payday ). So, I need your advice on accessories. Are there any optional feet that are must haves? I was reading earlier that you all recommend a better thread so that it doesn't break. What brands of thread are best? and what colors should I start with? I am thinking black and white for sure. TIA


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is so adorable!  I love it!!!!



Thanks!



RMAMom said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you.



RMAMom said:


> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!


Love this, very pretty!



babynala said:


> Love this set.  The skirt looks so fluffy.
> 
> Wow, you do all that gathering by hand.  Now I am even more impressed with your creations.



Thanks!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Hey ladies I know I am never over here anymore hoping someone recognises me from FB . 
I need some help. I need to make Emily a mexican skirt for Halloween. Basically looking for a patchwork or a full circle skirt with a bit of a ruffle on the bottom. I am a novice sewer though. Any ideas on easy to sew patterns? Thanks


----------



## dance2874

WOW, such cute stuff posted! I have been sick and then DS was sick...now DD is sick. On top of all that, I had 4 cakes due for this weekend! I havent been able to sew much of anything the last week or so, much less catch up here. I just read about 15 pages I missed!

I am down to 42 days til our trip, I better get sewing this week!


----------



## peachygreen

Granna4679 said:


>




OMG - I absolutely adore these.  So cute!


----------



## peachygreen

ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.



I love this twirl skirt set.  Adorable



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants



Great job on your 1st pair of pants.


PS - one of these days I'll figure out how to multiquote over multiple pages.


----------



## carrie6466

babynala said:


> OT but I need to know - how did you win a trip to DW??



I bought some stuff for the trip the previous October on disneyshopping.com and every time you bought something they entered you into the year of a million dreams sweepstakes.  I won one of 5 trips they gave away.



I didn't get to the page that had them to quote it, but I love, love those ruffled skirts!!


I am going to actually make some outfits for the trip when school starts again after Labor Day.

ps:  To my facebook friends:  I am not talking about this trip on Facebook at all, cause I have secrets <grins>  Thanks!!

OOPS:  editing again to say....I am probably going to post a bit cause I just noticed I am almost at 1K posts and I'd like number 1000 to be here!!


----------



## peachygreen

To continue my serial posting, I was so excited yesterday we went to my old side of Houston and had to stop at Walmart to pick up a birthday present and my old Walmart still has their fabric department.  I bought about 11 yards a fabric.  I found some perfect sparkly pink fabric for the Aurora Dress I have planned and some great pink and black pirate fabric for a Pirate Twirl Skirt for the Cruise.  I was so excited.  Its a shame its an hour away and I don't get over there very often.  LOL


----------



## Rosiekins

So MA had a tax free weekend and I jumped in and bought a Babylock Ellure. I got a great deal on it because it was a floor model, which is fine with me for a starter machine, I have a whole year to trade up for a better one at my full purchase price.  I have yet to use it (I just got it yesterday) but I have some questions. One is simple, what do you all recomemed for thread and where do you buy it. 

The second question is a little harder. I have to buy a box to convert embroidery patterns to the memory card for the machine. When looking I found that there is something called Palette Petite that will transfer designs and let me make my own basic ones plus add words etc to existing ones. I think I can buy it through the store but I am wondering if you have any advice or know any places I can get it online? TIA


----------



## revrob

peachygreen said:


> To continue my serial posting, I was so excited yesterday we went to my old side of Houston and had to stop at Walmart to pick up a birthday present and my old Walmart still has their fabric department.  I bought about 11 yards a fabric.  I found some perfect sparkly pink fabric for the Aurora Dress I have planned and some great pink and black pirate fabric for a Pirate Twirl Skirt for the Cruise.  I was so excited.  Its a shame its an hour away and I don't get over there very often.  LOL



Can you tell me which WalMart that is?  We're moving from Humble to NW Houston tomorrow - I'm wondering if it's anywhere near where I'll be?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants


You did a super job and they really are very cute as is your DD.


littlepeppers said:


> Finding Bruce!!!!!
> 
> Anyone have a good clip of Bruce (from Nemo) to turn into a hand applieue?


Littlepeppers, remind me to send you a PM, I have what you need but it is digitized.



RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!


Rachel is so pretty and she looks like Wendy from Peter pan in the dress.  Just lovely.


dance2874 said:


> WOW, such cute stuff posted! I have been sick and then DS was sick...now DD is sick. On top of all that, I had 4 cakes due for this weekend! I havent been able to sew much of anything the last week or so, much less catch up here. I just read about 15 pages I missed!
> 
> I am down to 42 days til our trip, I better get sewing this week!


HOpe you feeling better now and can get some sewing done.  Please post a few pictures of the cakes you make.



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey ladies I know I am never over here anymore hoping someone recognises me from FB .
> I need some help. I need to make Emily a mexican skirt for Halloween. Basically looking for a patchwork or a full circle skirt with a bit of a ruffle on the bottom. I am a novice sewer though. Any ideas on easy to sew patterns? Thanks


I know that I have a free tutorial from a member here who explained it, is it in the tutorials on the first page?  But it was very easy and now I use the skilz from quilting to make the skirts.  Good luck and I can't wait to see what you make.



peachygreen said:


> To continue my serial posting, I was so excited yesterday we went to my old side of Houston and had to stop at Walmart to pick up a birthday present and my old Walmart still has their fabric department.  I bought about 11 yards a fabric.  I found some perfect sparkly pink fabric for the Aurora Dress I have planned and some great pink and black pirate fabric for a Pirate Twirl Skirt for the Cruise.  I was so excited.  Its a shame its an hour away and I don't get over there very often.  LOL



OOOHHHH, fabric on sale.  Glad you found something you needed and more happy that you have a walmart with fabric.


----------



## dance2874

Found a great deal on one on craigslist but am not sure if you can use downloaded designs on it. Anyone know?


----------



## peachygreen

revrob said:


> Can you tell me which WalMart that is?  We're moving from Humble to NW Houston tomorrow - I'm wondering if it's anywhere near where I'll be?




Its the Porter Walmart, so you are probably closer to it now.  I'm in Katy now and none of the Walmarts near me still have fabric.


----------



## WDWAtLast

revrob said:


> Can you tell me which WalMart that is?  We're moving from Humble to NW Houston tomorrow - I'm wondering if it's anywhere near where I'll be?



The Tomball WalMart still has its fabric department.  I am in the NW area - maybe I will see you there!


----------



## peachygreen

WDWAtLast said:


> The Tomball WalMart still has its fabric department.  I am in the NW area - maybe I will see you there!



Hmm, that is slightly closer than driving back to Porter.  I might have to swing up there the next time I need a Walmart fabric fix.


----------



## WDWAtLast

peachygreen said:


> Hmm, that is slightly closer than driving back to Porter.  I might have to swing up there the next time I need a Walmart fabric fix.



It is about 30 minutes from me (I am in the Jersey Village area) and I was there in May and they had a good selection, but not a big selection - if that makes sense! I was in Katy today - all of the scrapbook stores on this side of town are gone and I had to get my Archiver's fix!


----------



## revrob

peachygreen said:


> Its the Porter Walmart, so you are probably closer to it now.  I'm in Katy now and none of the Walmarts near me still have fabric.





WDWAtLast said:


> The Tomball WalMart still has its fabric department.  I am in the NW area - maybe I will see you there!





WDWAtLast said:


> It is about 30 minutes from me (I am in the Jersey Village area) and I was there in May and they had a good selection, but not a big selection - if that makes sense! I was in Katy today - all of the scrapbook stores on this side of town are gone and I had to get my Archiver's fix!



I'll have to look up the Tomball WalMart.  Not like I need ANY fabric - but once in a while, it's good to know!  
I'm still SOOOO lost in Houston.  I know that I'm not going to live far from Quilt Works!    I know that we will live in the Cy-Fair school district, and my kids will go to Aragon Middle School and Rendell Elementary.  We will live off of Barker Cypress.  
I know I've seen signs for Tomball - so maybe I can figure it out!

Now, where is Archiver's?  Only in Katy?  Is there one in the Willowbrook area?


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And



I love these!!! Great job! Are these for M?



GoofItUp said:


> I have admired all the talent on these threads before, but don't think I've posted.  I have a question, though....there is a Brother model SE-270D sewing/embroidery machine on craigslist in my area.  The picture of it is still in the box and looks to be in good condition.  I've sent the person an e-mail to find out how much it's been used, if all the pieces are there, etc.  It's listed for $100.  I am a very beginner sewer.  I've pieced a few quilts and have done some very basic sewing projects (sometimes with success and sometimes not!).  Do you think this would be a good machine for a beginning sewer with big dreams and few skills?    Would appreciate any opinions!



That would be a good deal. It only does 4x4s (you can't upgrade to a bigger hoop). But, I really like mine, other than the trouble I sometimes have threading it! It sews up beautifully. 




MouseTriper said:


> *Where IS everyone??  This thread seams awfully SLOW right now...hahahahaha!!!  Maybe you are all off working on your sewing masterpieces!!!  In that case, I can not wait to see them!!!!  *



Hey Beth! I'm here! 



Granna4679 said:


>



I love these skirts!!!! GORGEOUS!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!  I bought this pattern but still have not looked at it.  These are very inspirational!



It's one of my favorites!!! 



CruisinEars said:


> OMG! Those are so cute. My dd and I were just looking at them and she said "they are business in the front and party in the back" the mullet of skirts (in a good way).  She is so funny. Forgot to add that I love the embroidery/applique. It adds so much to the outfit and really completes the look.



LOL!!!! Too funny! 


ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.


Ellen, this is really beautiful! and fun! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am thinking of asking for a serger for my birthday.  i don't know much about them.  Will this make my sewing go faster - like finishing seams and things?
> 
> 
> I love all of the outfits that you made with that pattern.  You are so fast!  I still haven't mastered sewing that quickly.
> 
> 
> This is so adorable!  I love it!!!!
> 
> I have so much sewing to do before my trip!  Ahhhh!!!  And I have lost a whole weeks because I have been so sick.  I still am not feeling great!  I don't have time to be sick!!!!



I'm sorry you have been sick! I love my serger most for the rolled hems!!! I HATE hems (along with ruffling, pinning, and cutting out patterns and I don't really care for ironing either...) umm...where was I going with this??? 



squirrel said:


> Teresa and anyone else who was following on the Ariel dress I'm working on.
> 
> I went to the second hand store to get the white fabric, but it was gone.  Which was good because then I found a lighter green fabric (different kind of fabric than the dress) that should look better than white.
> 
> Now how should I go about making the peplum?  I was thinking of making it seperate and then running elastic through a waistband.  That way she can take it off and wear it plain without looking like Ariel.  My other question was what shape should I make?  I have two different ones, I have the shape from Ariel in the park or I could make it like the one from a coloring sheet that is more the shape of the neckline.  I wish I had set up my new printer, scanner, coppier.  Maybe I can do that later today and post the shapes.



Which one says Ariel to you? I'd do that one! 

I was thinking of making it like a sash, I think Sally did that once? and tying it in the back, but elastic waistband would work too. 

I can't wait to see it when you get it done! 



RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!


Your daughter and the dress are beautiful! 



pamrob said:


> subbing






labruto4 said:


> Horray!  I am finally though all 22 parts of this thread!  You all have given me so many great ideas and hints.  I have a sewing machine but have already told my husband to start saving for an embroidery machine due to this thread.    Thank you all for sharing!!!
> 
> my daughter wanted me to sign off with this one, although it is more her personality than mine.


SERIOUSLY?? From the BEGINNING??? How long did that take???



babynala said:


> I was thinking the same thing, your daughters would look cute at the HDDR in outfits like Clare De Loon....Then again, they look great in everything you make for them.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> ok, that is dedication and I sure hope you have a ruffler foot.  Wow, just amazing and very pretty.



Nope...no ruffler foot.  Just used the old method of basting and pulling!!  



WDWAtLast said:


> You work is always beautiful but these are absolutely gorgeous!! But I noticed that there are 3 outfits - is there a new grandaughter on the way?  lol



Ha Ha!!  Don't I wish!!  No, these are all 3 for a customer.  



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants



You did a great job on your first outfit!!  



RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I have made a couple things for DDs before but oh how I love sewing for the grandbabies so much more...



babynala said:


> This is so different and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the pictures.  These came out GREAT.  Can't decide on a favorite.
> Is there a difference between a rolled hem foot and a narrow hem foot??



I don't think there is a difference in the rolled hem foot and a narrow hem foot.  




revrob said:


> Can you tell me which WalMart that is?  We're moving from Humble to NW Houston tomorrow - I'm wondering if it's anywhere near where I'll be?



You are already moving????  Humble isn't so bad, is it??  Ha!  My daughter lives off of Barker Cypress in Cy-Fair...



MouseTriper said:


> Those two little outfits are ADORABLE!!!!!!  So darling!!!





livndisney said:


> I LOVE the fabrics you choose for these sets! They are so cute!





RMAMom said:


> These are just beautiiful!  You are soooo very talented!





ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!  I bought this pattern but still have not looked at it.  These are very inspirational!





Miz Diz said:


> I love these!





CruisinEars said:


> OMG! Those are so cute. My dd and I were just looking at them and she said "they are business in the front and party in the back" the mullet of skirts (in a good way).  She is so funny. Forgot to add that I love the embroidery/applique. It adds so much to the outfit and really completes the look.





ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.





DisneyLaura said:


> Love everything but the first one is my favorite





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I love all of the outfits that you made with that pattern.  You are so fast!  I still haven't mastered sewing that quickly.





peachygreen said:


> OMG - I absolutely adore these.  So cute!





carrie6466 said:


> I didn't get to the page that had them to quote it, but I love, love those ruffled skirts!!





teresajoy said:


> I love these skirts!!!! GORGEOUS!!



Thank you all. I get most of my inspiration from this board.  I have never seen such a super talented group of women (and man) before finding this board.  It is so addicting. 

I think I will sit out on the butt ruffles for a few days.  Ha!  I have 4 pair of Texas A&M Aggie overalls to make this week before the first football game....looking forward to the change of pace.  But then, I will be back in the ruffle business!

Ellen - I love that set that you just finished.  I am going to have to look for that fabric.  I love it!


----------



## Jaylin

Super quick fly by question, (I'm in panic mode, we leave in 36hrs and I'm not done packing or sewing yet!!!)

What color is Lady Tremaine's dress?  I've been looking at pictures online but I've seen it in a few different colors.  Is it a wine color.  Of course I don't have anything close to that, and I really don't feel like running to the fabric store tommorrow (I still have itineraries to print out, autograph books to make, hit the bank, pay the bills....ugghh I don't think I'm sleeping tonight!!)
Anyway could I get away with a deep purple color?


----------



## revrob

Granna4679 said:


> You are already moving????  Humble isn't so bad, is it??  Ha!  My daughter lives off of Barker Cypress in Cy-Fair...



Yes, we're moving!  Humble is a very nice area.  We had some difficulty with the schools that our children would attend.  SO, we're moving to an area where the schools will be more in keeping with what we wish for our children as far as education.  

It sounds like I'll be neighbors with your daughter!


----------



## ms_mckenna

MinnieVanMom said:


> I know that I have a free tutorial from a member here who explained it, is it in the tutorials on the first page?  But it was very easy and now I use the skilz from quilting to make the skirts.  Good luck and I can't wait to see what you make.


Thanks I think I am going to give this one a go  http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2008/11/tiered-skirt-aka-twirl-skirt.html


----------



## peachygreen

revrob said:


> Yes, we're moving!  Humble is a very nice area.  We had some difficulty with the schools that our children would attend.  SO, we're moving to an area where the schools will be more in keeping with what we wish for our children as far as education.
> 
> It sounds like I'll be neighbors with your daughter!




You are probably just up the street (in Houston terms at least) from us.  We are off Barker Cypress and Morton, but in the katy district.  I think the district changes at Clay.  

I haven't been because I am not a scrapbooker, but I think there is an Archiver's off Fry near I-10 between Kohl's and HEB.  

I can't belive how many Houston area folks we have on this thread.


----------



## missmomof4

I am a super newbie to sewing..after reading hours and hours of your creations I bought a sewing machine, carla c's patterns and tons of fabric.  I tried to make  lounge pants for my 11 year old son..the crotch looks a bit poofy..he said it is a pop up book look. what did I do wrong?  I think I followed the directions? My 2 year old didn't complain but they do look awful on my oldest son.


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you all. I get most of my inspiration from this board.  I have never seen such a super talented group of women (and man) before finding this board.  It is so addicting.
> 
> I think I will sit out on the butt ruffles for a few days.  Ha!  I have 4 pair of Texas A&M Aggie overalls to make this week before the first football game....looking forward to the change of pace.  But then, I will be back in the ruffle business!
> 
> Ellen - I love that set that you just finished.  I am going to have to look for that fabric.  I love it!



I want to see those aggie overalls!  Class of '94, WHOOP!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Yes, we're moving!  Humble is a very nice area.  We had some difficulty with the schools that our children would attend.  SO, we're moving to an area where the schools will be more in keeping with what we wish for our children as far as education.
> 
> It sounds like I'll be neighbors with your daughter!



I am confused? I thought you moved already? Is this another move?


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I am confused? I thought you moved already? Is this another move?



Yes, we moved.  We're moving again.  We're keeping our same jobs - but since we live in a company owned home, we are trading houses with someone that lives in another company owned home that is in a better school district.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I am confused? I thought you moved already? Is this another move?





revrob said:


> Yes, we moved.  We're moving again.  We're keeping our same jobs - but since we live in a company owned home, we are trading houses with someone that lives in another company owned home that is in a better school district.



and, yea, it is no wonder I pretty much stay stressed!


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> I want to see those aggie overalls!  Class of '94, WHOOP!



Both of my daughters graduated from A&M (one with a Bachelor and a Masters from A&M) and one with a Bachelors.  The 2nd one is still living there for the time being and is an intepreter for the deaf @ A&M.  She loves her job so much that when her hubby leaves with the Army in Oct.....she is staying there to keep her job (well, technically, she can't go anyway, but she could move closer to home...ha).

Oh, and I will definitely post the A&M overalls when finished!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> and, yea, it is no wonder I pretty much stay stressed!



When I finally get to move, will you come be in charge? You will be a pro!


----------



## mommy2paisley

livndisney said:


> When I finally get to move, will you come be in charge? You will be a pro!



LOL  We are moving and three weeks and I haven't begun to pack yet! And, we're moving from a three bedroom to a two bedroom with a lot less space, so I not only have to pack, I have to decide what to get rid of and what to keep!  I'm looking forward to moving!!!!  But dreading the work involved!!!!  I need an expert to help me, to!!!!!


----------



## nnyl_irret

I would love to get a patch skirt or dress made for DD before our November WDW and DCL vacation - can someone PM me if the know where I can get one made.  

I would even settle for a pattern suggestion - as I am sure I could find a local seamstress to make one if I have no luck here.

Thanks a lot - so much talent on here, in awe everyday.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


>



I love this twirl set!  I wish I could find some Mickey fabric like that.



Granna4679 said:


>



Love those, I don't which I like better.  They are both so cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have a question for any of you ladies who may have done a Prince Charming outfit for a little boy.  My plan is just to embelish a white dress shirt but I am not sure how to do the shoulder-thingies.  I found some gold fringe and gold ribbon but I have no idea where to go from here.

TIA!


----------



## teresajoy

peachygreen said:


> PS - one of these days I'll figure out how to multiquote over multiple pages.



You don't do anything different, you just keep hitting multiquote, it saves it from page to page. 



Jaylin said:


> Super quick fly by question, (I'm in panic mode, we leave in 36hrs and I'm not done packing or sewing yet!!!)
> 
> What color is Lady Tremaine's dress?  I've been looking at pictures online but I've seen it in a few different colors.  Is it a wine color.  Of course I don't have anything close to that, and I really don't feel like running to the fabric store tommorrow (I still have itineraries to print out, autograph books to make, hit the bank, pay the bills....ugghh I don't think I'm sleeping tonight!!)
> Anyway could I get away with a deep purple color?



I don't think the purple would look right. I've only seen it done in a wine color. 



missmomof4 said:


> I am a super newbie to sewing..after reading hours and hours of your creations I bought a sewing machine, carla c's patterns and tons of fabric.  I tried to make  lounge pants for my 11 year old son..the crotch looks a bit poofy..he said it is a pop up book look. what did I do wrong?  I think I followed the directions? My 2 year old didn't complain but they do look awful on my oldest son.



Can you post a picture? We can help you better if we can see what it looks like.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Granna4679 said:


> I am posting Audrey skirts now that I used this method for.....18 butt ruffles later....BEWARE...TOO MANY PICS!!



WONDERFUL!  That is my new fav pattern!  And I use the rolled hem foot for my ruffles too.....NO IRONING!!  Ironing is a 4 letter word in my house.  Now if i could just figure out how to make this Emma top with no ironing I would be set.....

QUESTION....can I embroider nicely on 21 wale corduroy?  Just got the Miley pattern from Tuci and I want to do it in corduroy and embroider the front pocket.  Don't have any cord laying around that I can practice on and the fabric I am looking at is too much to gamble with.  Suggestions?  Comments?  Complaints?


----------



## NiniMorris

After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.

The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!

Thank you Heather Sue!



Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

revrob said:


> I'll have to look up the Tomball WalMart.  Not like I need ANY fabric - but once in a while, it's good to know!
> I'm still SOOOO lost in Houston.  I know that I'm not going to live far from Quilt Works!    I know that we will live in the Cy-Fair school district, and my kids will go to Aragon Middle School and Rendell Elementary.  We will live off of Barker Cypress.
> I know I've seen signs for Tomball - so maybe I can figure it out!
> 
> Now, where is Archiver's?  Only in Katy?  Is there one in the Willowbrook area?




We are also in CyFair  - it is a huge district with something like 110,000 students! I have a good friend who is the librarian at Postma Elementary - right next to Rennell.  There is a lot to do in this area, plus it is close to so many other areas.  If you look, you are probably just as close to Memorial City Mall as you are to Willowbrook Mall. Plus you are minutes away from the big outlet mall at Fairfield/290. There is an AWESOME HEB grocery store right there at Barker Cypress and 290. Besides Quiltworks, there is a great quilt store called Time Treasured Quilts not far from you, to (not far in Houston is a relative term - as I am sure you have learned! lol) The only scrapstore on this side of town is Archiver's at Fry Road in Katy - you could take Barker Cypress to I-10 and then Fry road is only 2 exits away.  If you venture over to the ClearLake area (south 45 - almost to Kemah) there are 2-3 really nice scrapbook stores.  I try and make it there 1-2 a year.  And don't forget to put the International Quilt Festival on your calendar! I think it is the first weekend in November. Welcome to the neighborhood!

http://www.timetreasuredquilts.com/

http://www.quilts.com/newHome/shows/viewer.php?page=FallFestival

Edit: and if no one told you, avoid 290 inside the beltway during any times close to rush hour!!!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> When I finally get to move, will you come be in charge? You will be a pro!





mommy2paisley said:


> LOL  We are moving and three weeks and I haven't begun to pack yet! And, we're moving from a three bedroom to a two bedroom with a lot less space, so I not only have to pack, I have to decide what to get rid of and what to keep!  I'm looking forward to moving!!!!  But dreading the work involved!!!!  I need an expert to help me, to!!!!!



I've moved so many times, I don't even want to stop and count.  It seems to get harder each and every time.  I don't particularly enjoy it.  But there are a few things that I've learned.  Take the opportunity to PURGE.  This is something that I don't do near enough of!  I purged a ton of stuff before we moved, I've continued the purging since we've been in Houston, and I still have a lot that needs to go.

Also, and this is a personal preference, but I've always packed by "like kind".  SO, all baskets together, all pictures together, etc.  In this move, I think I've realized that I end up putting things in the same room anyway.  In this move from one side of Houston to the other, it has seemed easier to group all of the things in a room, rather than dividing them up by kind.  I think I'll do that in the future.



WDWAtLast said:


> We are also in CyFair  - it is a huge district with something like 110,000 students! I have a good friend who is the librarian at Postma Elementary - right next to Rennell.  There is a lot to do in this area, plus it is close to so many other areas.  If you look, you are probably just as close to Memorial City Mall as you are to Willowbrook Mall. Plus you are minutes away from the big outlet mall at Fairfield/290. There is an AWESOME HEB grocery store right there at Barker Cypress and 290. Besides Quiltworks, there is a great quilt store called Time Treasured Quilts not far from you, to (not far in Houston is a relative term - as I am sure you have learned! lol) The only scrapstore on this side of town is Archiver's at Fry Road in Katy - you could take Barker Cypress to I-10 and then Fry road is only 2 exits away.  If you venture over to the ClearLake area (south 45 - almost to Kemah) there are 2-3 really nice scrapbook stores.  I try and make it there 1-2 a year.  And don't forget to put the International Quilt Festival on your calendar! I think it is the first weekend in November. Welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> http://www.timetreasuredquilts.com/
> 
> http://www.quilts.com/newHome/shows/viewer.php?page=FallFestival
> 
> Edit: and if no one told you, avoid 290 inside the beltway during any times close to rush hour!!!



Thanks so much for the advice! I'm gonna keep this info in a separate document so I can reference it.  

I have heard that 290 can be BAD!  I hope we won't have a whole lot of issue.  We'll take 290 to Beltway 8 (is that the same as the Hardy?) to get to work & church.  I'm hoping that means that we won't have a huge amount of issue.  We'll see!

Going to check out the links - AND - wondering if anyone is going to the quilt show?  Should we do a mini-meet?  That would be fun!


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I hope he has nothing but wonderful experiences at school and prayers for his Momma that she finds peace with it!


----------



## WDWAtLast

revrob said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! I'm gonna keep this info in a separate document so I can reference it.
> 
> I have heard that 290 can be BAD!  I hope we won't have a whole lot of issue.  We'll take 290 to Beltway 8 (is that the same as the Hardy?) to get to work & church.  I'm hoping that means that we won't have a huge amount of issue.  We'll see!
> 
> Going to check out the links - AND - wondering if anyone is going to the quilt show?  Should we do a mini-meet?  That would be fun!



Beltway 8 (real name is Sam Houston Toll Road but everyone calls it "the beltway"!) is a different tollroad than Hardy, but it uses the same toll tags.  It circles Houston - just like Loop 610, but circles it further out - like through the suburbs of Houston. 290 can be really bad, but the worst of it is usually inside of the beltway - and on Sundays there shouldn't be an issue.  I plan on going to the Quilt show (my first time!) and would love to do a mini meet - just not sure which day/days I am going.  I hope to go before Saturday - I have heard it is the most crowded.  If you need to find something on this side of town, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Piper

peachygreen said:


> You are probably just up the street (in Houston terms at least) from us. We are off Barker Cypress and Morton, but in the katy district. I think the district changes at Clay.
> 
> I haven't been because I am not a scrapbooker, but I think there is an Archiver's off Fry near I-10 between Kohl's and HEB.
> 
> I can't belive how many Houston area folks we have on this thread.


 

I am close to both of you.  I am in Katy on Franz Rd. between Mason and the Grand Parkway----at the new Senior Apartments called........wait for it.......The Grand Parkway Apartments!


----------



## babynala

Granna4679 said:


> Nope...no ruffler foot.  Just used the old method of basting and pulling!!


Wooooh, that is alot of "hand" ruffling.  I've been having a love / hate relationship with my ruffler but yesterday I re-read CarlaC's ruffler tutorial and I had much better results.  I only did a little gathering to attach a skirt to a waistband.  



NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> Nini


Just wanted to say Good Luck to your son and also Good Luck to you.  I hope everything works out and you both have a great school year.  Thanks for sharing the Figment story.  Your son sounds so sweet.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

desparatelydisney said:


> QUESTION....can I embroider nicely on 21 wale corduroy?  Just got the Miley pattern from Tuci and I want to do it in corduroy and embroider the front pocket.  Don't have any cord laying around that I can practice on and the fabric I am looking at is too much to gamble with.  Suggestions?  Comments?  Complaints?


I'm sure it can be done, I'd recommend using wash away stabilizer on top, under the design so the design won't sink into the cord too much.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Ahhh.....what a sweet story!!  I hope everything turns out above and beyond his wishes! 

Shannon (and all of you other Houstonians).  I would love to meet up at the Quilt show (and I go about every other year) but I am going to have a booth at a  craft fair that weekend, so I will probably have to skip this year.  If you have any other free time that weekend, the craft show will be Saturday, Nov 6 in Tomball/Cy-Fair Area (off of 249).  It is called Vintage Harvest Festival.


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Sending good thoughts that he have a great day and that everything goes smoothly!



Piper said:


> I am close to both of you.  I am in Katy on Franz Rd. between Mason and the Grand Parkway----at the new Senior Apartments called........wait for it.......The Grand Parkway Apartments!



We are pretty close! And Huston have never been known for crative names! 



Granna4679 said:


> Ahhh.....what a sweet story!!  I hope everything turns out above and beyond his wishes!
> 
> Shannon (and all of you other Houstonians).  I would love to meet up at the Quilt show (and I go about every other year) but I am going to have a booth at a  craft fair that weekend, so I will probably have to skip this year.  If you have any other free time that weekend, the craft show will be Saturday, Nov 6 in Tomball/Cy-Fair Area (off of 249).  It is called Vintage Harvest Festival.



That is really close to me! Maybe I can swing by and say Hello! Would there be things that might girls might enjoy, too?


----------



## tricia

Anita, love all the butt ruffle outfits.  They are really cute.



ellenbenny said:


> Anita, your creations are always sooo beautful, you are so very talented!!
> 
> I completed a twirl skirt set last night.



Awesome, I love Mickey parts.



DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants



Looks really good.




RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!



Nice to see stuff for the adult crowd once in a while.  Looks really good.



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey ladies I know I am never over here anymore hoping someone recognises me from FB .
> I need some help. I need to make Emily a mexican skirt for Halloween. Basically looking for a patchwork or a full circle skirt with a bit of a ruffle on the bottom. I am a novice sewer though. Any ideas on easy to sew patterns? Thanks





ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks I think I am going to give this one a go  http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2008/11/tiered-skirt-aka-twirl-skirt.html



Let us know how it goes, and be sure to post pics.  I used Leslie's tutorial when I made a halloween skirt for myself last year.  But as I read your post over, I see it is a Mexican skirt you want FOR Halloween, not a Halloween Skirt.  Sometimes I read too fast.  Here is the info anyway, cause it is a good tutorial:  

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

And here is the sample:


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  We are back from our whirlwind tour of DC and Ohio.  Then a surprise 40th anniversary party for my parents yesterday.  WHEW!  I am tired!  

LOVE all the new stuff...I still need to go back and catch up a bit...but love it all!

I had all but decided there was no way we would go back to WDW for this fall because with the way my family eats it would work for us and free dining...so now they realease the room discounts...may have to look at it again!  How do I tell DH that one?!?!?


----------



## babynala

I was thinking about getting one of those bobbin winders for my embroidery thread.  I purchased two spools of bobbin thread (and have the one it came with) and my Brother embroidery machine doesn't wind the bobbins as full as the pre-wound ones.  I do have some pre-wound bobbins that I use but since I have all this bobbin thread I wanted to use it up.  Does anyone know if those bobbin winders make the bobbins really full?  TIA


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?


----------



## NiniMorris

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?



Super Super cute!

How about a modified Stripwork twirl with the embroidery on a widened strip, and a smaller strip of a coordinating fabric...It makes the strips kinda trapezoid shaped, but really easy to draft.  
'Someone' on here wrote out a short tutorial on the basics of how it works.  Very easy...but I saved it in a Word document and not the link...so I can't repost it.

It is how I started my Steamboat Willie dress as well as the dress for Akershus with all the princesses on it...


Nini


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> Super Super cute!
> 
> How about a modified Stripwork twirl with the embroidery on a widened strip, and a smaller strip of a coordinating fabric...It makes the strips kinda trapezoid shaped, but really easy to draft.
> 'Someone' on here wrote out a short tutorial on the basics of how it works.  Very easy...but I saved it in a Word document and not the link...so I can't repost it.
> 
> It is how I started my Steamboat Willie dress as well as the dress for Akershus with all the princesses on it...
> 
> 
> Nini



That was kind of what I was thinking.  I just am having a problem visualizing it.  I was going to use Cindy on the bodice but it seems weird to me to have the stepsisters/LT on the bottom with PC and the FGM.  Does that make sense or am I over thinking it?


----------



## mom2OandE

Hopefully things will go as planned and in 12 weeks we will be on our Disney cruise.  I started my sewing a few weeks ago but have been busy sewing for others so this is what I have so far.  We got this tee at the Disney Outlet for 1.99 and dd wanted a skirt to match.  I'm happy with it overall but one part of the applique reminds me of a fang, lol.  I was going to go back over it but figured I'd proably make it worse, lol.  So here it is.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Nini - Saying a prayer for Mr D today - hope it goes well and is what he is hoping for!! That is so cool about figment on his tshirt! I love Figment too!!!



babynala said:


> I was thinking about getting one of those bobbin winders for my embroidery thread.  I purchased two spools of bobbin thread (and have the one it came with) and my Brother embroidery machine doesn't wind the bobbins as full as the pre-wound ones.  I do have some pre-wound bobbins that I use but since I have all this bobbin thread I wanted to use it up.  Does anyone know if those bobbin winders make the bobbins really full?  TIA



I got a bobbin winder for Christmas - I returned it after about a month - at first I thought it was great, but then it stopped winding tightly - I was so bummed. It could have just been my unit, but I didnt want to try another one.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?



She looks absolutely ADORABLE in that outfit!! Your girls are just so cute!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## tadamom

Hey ladies & gentleman!  Sorry I haven't been around in some time but I have been lurking and everything looks AWESOME!!!!!  Can't believe how much the kids have grown since this whole things started years ago!

Now for a shameless plug........I want to thank those of you who have voted for Parker's picture in the modeling contest on Facebook and ask those of you haven't voted if you would please log on to Facebook, go to Love, Paisley Designs and "like" their page and then "like" Parker's picture (she is picture #14)!  We would greatly appreciate it.  The girl who owns the store is just starting out and has some cute things.  She has been getting in some smocked stuff (in smaller sizes) and I think her prices are really good.  One great thing about this family is that her hubby Dan is in the military and fights for our freedom!  Even if you don't vote for Parker's picture, please like Leah's fan page, it would be a total boost for her!

Now, for some great news!  As you can tell by my ticker...we booked a trip for October.  Never have we ever gone 2 years straight but we decided if we sold our Jeep then we would take the kids and WE DID!  We are all soooo excited about this trip.  As you can tell if you read my signature that we always go with my DH's family, which has now grown to 11 of us total.  This will be the first vacation that we have EVER gone on alone.  We are always with DH's family, my family or another family.  Did I mention that we are excited!  To keep the cost down, I'm not going to make anything new for the kids to wear.  They are just going to wear the clothes I made last year, it's fine with me b/c I don't want to stress about having to make new clothes with my school year starting back in two weeks (I'm a slow slug when it comes to sewing).  

Keep up the good work and keep those adorable pics coming!


----------



## Granna4679

WDWAtLast said:


> That is really close to me! Maybe I can swing by and say Hello! Would there be things that might girls might enjoy, too?



I understand there are suppose to be lots of food booths and also a kids zone.
Should be fun for everyone!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?



You know every picture gets cuter and cuter.  

How about the stripwork as Nini suggested but put the FGM, PC, and maybe the wand, clock, shoe, etc instead of the stepsisters?



mom2OandE said:


> Hopefully things will go as planned and in 12 weeks we will be on our Disney cruise.  I started my sewing a few weeks ago but have been busy sewing for others so this is what I have so far.  We got this tee at the Disney Outlet for 1.99 and dd wanted a skirt to match.  I'm happy with it overall but one part of the applique reminds me of a fang, lol.  I was going to go back over it but figured I'd proably make it worse, lol.  So here it is.



Looks great to me.  And wow....$1.99...that shirt is really cute!!


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> Super Super cute!
> 
> How about a modified Stripwork twirl with the embroidery on a widened strip, and a smaller strip of a coordinating fabric...It makes the strips kinda trapezoid shaped, but really easy to draft.
> 'Someone' on here wrote out a short tutorial on the basics of how it works.  Very easy...but I saved it in a Word document and not the link...so I can't repost it.
> 
> It is how I started my Steamboat Willie dress as well as the dress for Akershus with all the princesses on it...
> 
> 
> Nini



When you do a stripwork this way do you end up gathering at the top of the skirt part, or do you make it the same width as the bodice?  I love the look of your steamboat willie dresses and wanted to try something using your technique, but wasn't sure how big to make the top of the skirt.  And how wide do you make the bottom of the skirt, is there a formula for it or just whatever looks good?  Thanks, hope my questions make sense, lol!



mom2OandE said:


> Hopefully things will go as planned and in 12 weeks we will be on our Disney cruise.  I started my sewing a few weeks ago but have been busy sewing for others so this is what I have so far.  We got this tee at the Disney Outlet for 1.99 and dd wanted a skirt to match.  I'm happy with it overall but one part of the applique reminds me of a fang, lol.  I was going to go back over it but figured I'd proably make it worse, lol.  So here it is.



Very cute, great find for $1.99!


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?



So stinkin' CUTE!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

ellenbenny said:


> When you do a stripwork this way do you end up gathering at the top of the skirt part, or do you make it the same width as the bodice?  I love the look of your steamboat willie dresses and wanted to try something using your technique, but wasn't sure how big to make the top of the skirt.  And how wide do you make the bottom of the skirt, is there a formula for it or just whatever looks good?  Thanks, hope my questions make sense, lol!



I made Steamboat Willie according to the directions 'Someone" (wish I could remember who!) posted last year.  I made the bottom twice as wide as the original directions for the Stripwork call for, and the top half as wide.  Then Connected the two points to make a trapezoid.  I then used half as many strips as you would normally use, meaning only 8 instead of 16.  This made the waist almost the same width as the bodice, so there was only a tiny bit of gathering to do.  But the skirt really wasn't very full, so on my Akershus dress, I am using the regular 16 strip...made the same way.

Hope that makes sense....and your questions made perfect sense to me...so I guess that means we either both know what we are talking about...or neither of us does!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, that is a huge step for both of you and I will continue to pray.  Thanks for sharing your story and I so can relate.  Peace be with you today and always.



babynala said:


> Wooooh, that is alot of "hand" ruffling.  I've been having a love / hate relationship with my ruffler but yesterday I re-read CarlaC's ruffler tutorial and I had much better results.  I only did a little gathering to attach a skirt to a waistband.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say Good Luck to your son and also Good Luck to you.  I hope everything works out and you both have a great school year.  Thanks for sharing the Figment story.  Your son sounds so sweet.


Glad the tutorial helped.  I have a machine set up with just a ruffler foot on it.  It is calibrated so I can just ruffle at a moments notice.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  We are back from our whirlwind tour of DC and Ohio.  Then a surprise 40th anniversary party for my parents yesterday.  WHEW!  I am tired!
> 
> LOVE all the new stuff...I still need to go back and catch up a bit...but love it all!
> 
> I had all but decided there was no way we would go back to WDW for this fall because with the way my family eats it would work for us and free dining...so now they realease the room discounts...may have to look at it again!  How do I tell DH that one?!?!?


Glad you are considering Disney again.  Welcome back and so glad you had a good time in DC and Ohio.



tadamom said:


> Hey ladies & gentleman!  Sorry I haven't been around in some time but I have been lurking and everything looks AWESOME!!!!!  Can't believe how much the kids have grown since this whole things started years ago!
> 
> Now, for some great news!  As you can tell by my ticker...we booked a trip for October.  Never have we ever gone 2 years straight but we decided if we sold our Jeep then we would take the kids and WE DID!  We are all soooo excited about this trip.  As you can tell if you read my signature that we always go with my DH's family, which has now grown to 11 of us total.  This will be the first vacation that we have EVER gone on alone.  We are always with DH's family, my family or another family.  Did I mention that we are excited!  To keep the cost down, I'm not going to make anything new for the kids to wear.  They are just going to wear the clothes I made last year, it's fine with me b/c I don't want to stress about having to make new clothes with my school year starting back in two weeks (I'm a slow slug when it comes to sewing).
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep those adorable pics coming!


Welcome back to the forums and congrats on the new trip to Disney, sounds like you need it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Not sure where all my quotes went. But I just wanted to say all the new work posted is amazing!!  And Mr. Gavin is so PRECIOUS!!!  I just love that picture of him lined up with the baby dolls!

I'm feeling a little broken hearted this morning, dropped off my first Kindergartener and Pre-schooler   Signing on to see all the wonderful sewing projects has been a bit of "therapy" if you will.


----------



## ollyg

ellenbenny said:


> When you do a stripwork this way do you end up gathering at the top of the skirt part, or do you make it the same width as the bodice?  I love the look of your steamboat willie dresses and wanted to try something using your technique, but wasn't sure how big to make the top of the skirt.  And how wide do you make the bottom of the skirt, is there a formula for it or just whatever looks good?  Thanks, hope my questions make sense, lol!



Ellen

I hope this helps.  I had the same question some time ago.

I make the panels in a trapezoid shape. For this dress the 4 white panels were I think 6" on top and 12" on the bottom, the 4 black were smaller, with the bottom 6" I think. I do it this way so that my ruffle factor for the top isn't crazy, but the dress is still full. It's made a lot like a strip work skirt, you just have to make the panels big enough to fit your design.   This is from Froggy33.


----------



## msmollyshaw

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a question for any of you ladies who may have done a Prince Charming outfit for a little boy.  My plan is just to embelish a white dress shirt but I am not sure how to do the shoulder-thingies.  I found some gold fringe and gold ribbon but I have no idea where to go from here.
> 
> TIA!



Hi, I just made casual Prince Charming outfits for both of my boys for our dinner in Cinderella's Castle. I used the bowling shirt pattern to make plain white shirts and easy fit red shorts. I added gold braid and buttons to the shirt and a gold strip down the legs of the shorts to embelish. I had wanted to buy epaulettes, but they don't sell them at Joann's and I ran out of time to order them online. I ended up just sewing circle of red fabric and adding gold fringe trim to them. I think it worked out ok!


----------



## snubie

This was posted on Friday but it may have gotten lost in the weekend traffic so here goes again.....

There is another BIG GIVE posted!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69332
This is a family different from our usual BIG GIVE recipients in that both children are teenagers.  This wish child, James, is 14 and his sister, Katelynn, is 17.  What I really love about them is that they prefer some of the lesser known characters.  Please lets make this Wish trip extra special for this family!


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> I made Steamboat Willie according to the directions 'Someone" (wish I could remember who!) posted last year.  I made the bottom twice as wide as the original directions for the Stripwork call for, and the top half as wide.  Then Connected the two points to make a trapezoid.  I then used half as many strips as you would normally use, meaning only 8 instead of 16.  This made the waist almost the same width as the bodice, so there was only a tiny bit of gathering to do.  But the skirt really wasn't very full, so on my Akershus dress, I am using the regular 16 strip...made the same way.
> 
> Hope that makes sense....and your questions made perfect sense to me...so I guess that means we either both know what we are talking about...or neither of us does!
> 
> Nini





ollyg said:


> Ellen
> 
> I hope this helps.  I had the same question some time ago.
> 
> I make the panels in a trapezoid shape. For this dress the 4 white panels were I think 6" on top and 12" on the bottom, the 4 black were smaller, with the bottom 6" I think. I do it this way so that my ruffle factor for the top isn't crazy, but the dress is still full. It's made a lot like a strip work skirt, you just have to make the panels big enough to fit your design.   This is from Froggy33.



Thank you Nini and ollyg, I will have to give this a try.  I think I get it now


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

msmollyshaw said:


> Hi, I just made casual Prince Charming outfits for both of my boys for our dinner in Cinderella's Castle. I used the bowling shirt pattern to make plain white shirts and easy fit red shorts. I added gold braid and buttons to the shirt and a gold strip down the legs of the shorts to embelish. I had wanted to buy epaulettes, but they don't sell them at Joann's and I ran out of time to order them online. I ended up just sewing circle of red fabric and adding gold fringe trim to them. I think it worked out ok!



Did the princesses go wild for them?!?!?  I made one for DS4(at the time), and he was the hit of the evenings (wore it to 1900 PF dinner and MNSSHP).  I actually made his epaulets out of fabric and cardboard.   

Great warm weather version!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Wow, it's been forever!!  I didn't even realize there was a new thread until last week.    I'm busy, busy, busy getting the house organized before school starts.  DS5 starts kindergarten on Thursday, and on the same day, we move my cousin (who's been staying with us) into her dorm.  Never thought I'd have one starting kindergarten and one starting college on the same day.  

So, after that's done, I'm really hoping to get started on the kids' outfits for December.  I'm thinking that will make time go faster because I never seem to have enough of it to finish my pre-trip projects.  

GREAT stuff lately, everyone!!!  Definitely has me in the creative mood!


----------



## Rosiekins

I hope it is okay to reask but I am a little desperate for help. What thread is best for machine embroidery and where is the best place to buy it? Also is there anywhere online you know of to buy the Pallete Petite software? TIA


----------



## BeachMama13

Rosiekins said:


> I hope it is okay to reask but I am a little desperate for help. What thread is best for machine embroidery and where is the best place to buy it? Also is there anywhere online you know of to buy the Pallete Petite software? TIA



You'll hear lots of different opinions on thread!  I have a Brother machine and use mainly PolyX40 which my dealer sells.  I also like Sulky.  Bad luck with Coates & Clark.  Hate it..


----------



## NiniMorris

Rosiekins said:


> I hope it is okay to reask but I am a little desperate for help. What thread is best for machine embroidery and where is the best place to buy it? Also is there anywhere online you know of to buy the Pallete Petite software? TIA




I use Marathon....I love it...for Mother's Day, my DIL gave me a pack of 50 colors...and when the quilt show comes to town I always stop by their booth and get some new spools/cones!  I believe their website is Marathon dot com...


----------



## Rosiekins

BeachMama13 said:


> You'll hear lots of different opinions on thread!  I have a Brother machine and use mainly PolyX40 which my dealer sells.  I also like Sulky.  Bad luck with Coates & Clark.  Hate it..





NiniMorris said:


> I use Marathon....I love it...for Mother's Day, my DIL gave me a pack of 50 colors...and when the quilt show comes to town I always stop by their booth and get some new spools/cones!  I believe their website is Marathon dot com...



Thank you! I will check them both out. So I can use Polyester thread? Not just Rayon? Again thank you, I was swimming up to my ears in thread and just had no idea where to go.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

msmollyshaw said:


> Hi, I just made casual Prince Charming outfits for both of my boys for our dinner in Cinderella's Castle. I used the bowling shirt pattern to make plain white shirts and easy fit red shorts. I added gold braid and buttons to the shirt and a gold strip down the legs of the shorts to embelish. I had wanted to buy epaulettes, but they don't sell them at Joann's and I ran out of time to order them online. I ended up just sewing circle of red fabric and adding gold fringe trim to them. I think it worked out ok!



 Thanks for the info.  Your boys are so cute in their Prince Charming outfits!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.






This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.


----------



## SallyfromDE

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a question for any of you ladies who may have done a Prince Charming outfit for a little boy.  My plan is just to embelish a white dress shirt but I am not sure how to do the shoulder-thingies.  I found some gold fringe and gold ribbon but I have no idea where to go from here.
> 
> TIA!








This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.


----------



## DisneyLaura

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Here's to hoping he has a lovely day



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?



May I ask what pattern you use for the dress



mom2OandE said:


> Hopefully things will go as planned and in 12 weeks we will be on our Disney cruise.  I started my sewing a few weeks ago but have been busy sewing for others so this is what I have so far.  We got this tee at the Disney Outlet for 1.99 and dd wanted a skirt to match.  I'm happy with it overall but one part of the applique reminds me of a fang, lol.  I was going to go back over it but figured I'd proably make it worse, lol.  So here it is.



Very cute



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.



It's very cute as well.  What pattern do you use for the dress?


----------



## princesskayla

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.



Sweet outfit! For the T-shirts, Why don't you take the pockets off? All it takes is a seam ripper and about 3-5 mins. Iron over the thread holes and no one will be the wiser. That's what I do!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


>


  Such an adoreable dress and little one!  Your girls are going to be so cute together!



NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


  Good luck to your son and to you!  Oh, btw, Happy Anniversary!  I remembered reading last week that you were married this day.  It's my oldest daughter's b-day as well.  She's 26 today- where does the time go!



mom2OandE said:


>


Very cute and great find!


SallyfromDE said:


> This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.


  This one is cute too!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DisneyLaura said:


> Here's to hoping he has a lovely day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very cute as well.  What pattern do you use for the dress?



This was the stripwork jumper pattern by CarlaC.  I made the bodice longer so the applique would fit.



princesskayla said:


> Sweet outfit! For the T-shirts, Why don't you take the pockets off? All it takes is a seam ripper and about 3-5 mins. Iron over the thread holes and no one will be the wiser. That's what I do!



I never thought of that!  I may end up doing that if I can't find any without pockets soon!


----------



## ncmomof2

DisneyLaura said:


> May I ask what pattern you use for the dress



I didn't really use a pattern.  I am sure there is one for something like this on Youcanmakethis.com


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I can never keep up with this thread, but I so enjoy seeing everyone's sewing creations. I finished Megan's Ariel skirt and have to finish the shirt to go with it and then I will post.
However, I had to bring my sewing machine in to be serviced since it really didn't feel right to me and here's the shops comments to me

"Hey Nicole - your machine is all set - Brian said he had to make a few adjustments, your tension was off, and your embroidery arm was all gunked up with lint, so he took it all apart and cleaned it. I would suggest having it cleaned again in 6-8 months if you continue your same amount of usage."

I bought this as a used machine, and they thought it had been serviced about 6 months before I bought it- I started using it around Oct I think....
I can't imagine having to pay to service it every 6 months- I really need to learn how to take it apart myself and clean the lint out!

Hannah goes back to her for her follow up on her eye surgery tomorrow, so a long drive is in order and I wont get to pick her up til Wed...seems so far away!


----------



## Granna4679

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.



This dress is really cute.  I love the fabric.

What I don't find on sale here and there, I usually buy from Jiffyshirts.com.  They have great prices and quite a selection if you need certain colors.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

princesskayla said:


> Sweet outfit! For the T-shirts, Why don't you take the pockets off? All it takes is a seam ripper and about 3-5 mins. Iron over the thread holes and no one will be the wiser. That's what I do!


This is what I've done in the past too...but wanted to add I always wash my shirts before I embroider, and when I have a pocket to remove, I do it before washing.  The holes disappear in the wash almost every time.  When you do the removal, be sure to do it on the pocket side, that way if you slip, it goes into the pocket, and not the t-shirt you're wanting to keep holes out of...ask me how I  know this!


----------



## princesskayla

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've done in the past too...but wanted to add I always wash my shirts before I embroider, and when I have a pocket to remove, I do it before washing.  The holes disappear in the wash almost every time.  When you do the removal, be sure to do it on the pocket side, that way if you slip, it goes into the pocket, and not the t-shirt you're wanting to keep holes out of...ask me how I  know this!



I have never taken the pocket off before I wash the shirts - that is a great suggestion!  Things you learn on this board. It's great!


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2OandE said:


>



Too cute!  I love me some cherry fabric 



NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini, I hope the day went well for both of you.  Try to remember that what is meant to be will be and there is a purpose for it....whether the day was all you hoped for or not 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm sure it can be done, I'd recommend using wash away stabilizer on top, under the design so the design won't sink into the cord too much.



I thought about that....like when you are doing a towel.



princesskayla said:


> For the T-shirts, Why don't you take the pockets off? All it takes is a seam ripper and about 3-5 mins. Iron over the thread holes and no one will be the wiser. That's what I do!



How many times have I worked around a stupid pocket  Why on earth did I never consider ripping the thing off??


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Back from a nice vacation at the beach. Im not ready to go back to work, but I do love my job!! lol!!!

I was so excited to find silly band rings for my patients while I was at the beach - they will be so excited!! Anyone else still into silly bands?

Just wondering if you could take a second to vote for Zoey - she has slipped in her catergory from 9th to 19th!!! EEks!!! lol..

http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/

So here are a few pics from the beach!!! I took all of the ones with the kids on the rowboat to hopefully make a collage for their mom - she doesnt know I took them!





I love my purple tube!!





Here are 5/6 kids - I did take a picture of the oldest up there a few days later and was hoping to merge the pictures - do you think thats tacky?





Andrew and his fiance Jess





Bekah - heading off to Cedarville University this friday!





Matt - just returned from a missions trip to Haiti





Elizabeth - 3rd grader this year !





Tim - starting kindergarten !





Hannah - 4 years old!





And if you look closely under the boat - you will see the crazy guys!


----------



## missmomof4

Okay, please do not choke, spit your coffee, coke, or other beverage out of your nose while looking at these pictures. I do not want to be held liable for any bodily harm..

Soooo. I emailed you pros before stating I was a newbie..I tried to make the Carla C "easy fit pants" ...  what have I done wrong???   My son laughs hysterically about these pants..  I thought I had followed the directions but obviously I missed up somewhere.












Oh yes, and he split the pants right before I took the picture. Okay I have to admit it is funny.


There is room for a tail in the back and room for a very well endowed much older gentleman in the front..  I am embarrassed even as I type.


----------



## jessica52877

missmomof4 said:


> Okay, please do not choke, spit your coffee, coke, or other beverage out of your nose while looking at these pictures. I do not want to be held liable for any bodily harm..
> 
> Soooo. I emailed you pros before stating I was a newbie..I tried to make the Carla C "easy fit pants" ...  what have I done wrong???   My son laughs hysterically about these pants..  I thought I had followed the directions but obviously I missed up somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and he split the pants right before I took the picture. Okay I have to admit it is funny.
> 
> 
> There is room for a tail in the back and room for a very well endowed much older gentleman in the front..  I am embarrassed even as I type.



You sewed them backwards. Most of us have been there! The legs are up top and the top is what are his legs. Someone will come along and explain it better then that. I also can't quite tell, is there a seam up the middle? The seams will be on the sides. I have not moved the pants after finishing the first sewing step and they don't turn out right either!


----------



## HeatherSue

NiniMorris said:


> After a week of highs and lows, lots of tears, and broken promises; Mr D starts his first day of public school in 3 years!  While I am not 100% sure this is a good idea, I am choosing to think of it as a positive learning experience.
> 
> The cute thing is, he wanted me to make him a back to school outfit...so we put his favorite, Figment, on a T shirt!  Figment has been his favorite since our first trip to Disney after his accident.  The word "Figment" was a word he liked the sound of....and repeated it constantly.  He name his stuffed dog Figment.  It was one of the first complicated words he said.  Figment holds a very special meaning in our family...so fitting he should go with Mr D  on the next step of his journey!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh Jeanne, you've made me cry.    I had no idea!  A friend sent me that Figment picture ages ago and asked me to digitize it.  I forgot all about it until it suddenly popped into my head a few weeks ago.  That's quite a coincidence!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  We are back from our whirlwind tour of DC and Ohio.  Then a surprise 40th anniversary party for my parents yesterday.  WHEW!  I am tired!
> 
> LOVE all the new stuff...I still need to go back and catch up a bit...but love it all!
> 
> I had all but decided there was no way we would go back to WDW for this fall because with the way my family eats it would work for us and free dining...so now they realease the room discounts...may have to look at it again!  How do I tell DH that one?!?!?


Go January 29-February 5!! I'll be there and Teresa might be too!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?


I love seeing pictures of your adorable girls!!  This dress is SO cute!  

I agree with the others that said you should do a stripwork skirt portion with the appliques she would like on it.  



mom2OandE said:


> Hopefully things will go as planned and in 12 weeks we will be on our Disney cruise.  I started my sewing a few weeks ago but have been busy sewing for others so this is what I have so far.  We got this tee at the Disney Outlet for 1.99 and dd wanted a skirt to match.  I'm happy with it overall but one part of the applique reminds me of a fang, lol.  I was going to go back over it but figured I'd proably make it worse, lol.  So here it is.


This is absolutely fabulous!  I didn't notice anything that looked like fangs on the applique.  I was just thinking how cool it looked!  Great job!



tadamom said:


> Hey ladies & gentleman!  Sorry I haven't been around in some time but I have been lurking and everything looks AWESOME!!!!!  Can't believe how much the kids have grown since this whole things started years ago!
> 
> Now for a shameless plug........I want to thank those of you who have voted for Parker's picture in the modeling contest on Facebook and ask those of you haven't voted if you would please log on to Facebook, go to Love, Paisley Designs and "like" their page and then "like" Parker's picture (she is picture #14)!  We would greatly appreciate it.  The girl who owns the store is just starting out and has some cute things.  She has been getting in some smocked stuff (in smaller sizes) and I think her prices are really good.  One great thing about this family is that her hubby Dan is in the military and fights for our freedom!  Even if you don't vote for Parker's picture, please like Leah's fan page, it would be a total boost for her!
> 
> Now, for some great news!  As you can tell by my ticker...we booked a trip for October.  Never have we ever gone 2 years straight but we decided if we sold our Jeep then we would take the kids and WE DID!  We are all soooo excited about this trip.  As you can tell if you read my signature that we always go with my DH's family, which has now grown to 11 of us total.  This will be the first vacation that we have EVER gone on alone.  We are always with DH's family, my family or another family.  Did I mention that we are excited!  To keep the cost down, I'm not going to make anything new for the kids to wear.  They are just going to wear the clothes I made last year, it's fine with me b/c I don't want to stress about having to make new clothes with my school year starting back in two weeks (I'm a slow slug when it comes to sewing).
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep those adorable pics coming!


I voted!!!  I should have "my kids" vote, too!  Great news about your upcoming trip!  It sounds like it'll be a special time with your family!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Not sure where all my quotes went. But I just wanted to say all the new work posted is amazing!!  And Mr. Gavin is so PRECIOUS!!!  I just love that picture of him lined up with the baby dolls!
> 
> I'm feeling a little broken hearted this morning, dropped off my first Kindergartener and Pre-schooler   Signing on to see all the wonderful sewing projects has been a bit of "therapy" if you will.






msmollyshaw said:


> Hi, I just made casual Prince Charming outfits for both of my boys for our dinner in Cinderella's Castle. I used the bowling shirt pattern to make plain white shirts and easy fit red shorts. I added gold braid and buttons to the shirt and a gold strip down the legs of the shorts to embelish. I had wanted to buy epaulettes, but they don't sell them at Joann's and I ran out of time to order them online. I ended up just sewing circle of red fabric and adding gold fringe trim to them. I think it worked out ok!


Those outfits look wonderful!  What adorable boys you have, too! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Did the princesses go wild for them?!?!?  I made one for DS4(at the time), and he was the hit of the evenings (wore it to 1900 PF dinner and MNSSHP).  I actually made his epaulets out of fabric and cardboard.
> Great warm weather version!!


Come on, where's the picture?  You know how much I love that picture!!  



Rosiekins said:


> I hope it is okay to reask but I am a little desperate for help. What thread is best for machine embroidery and where is the best place to buy it? Also is there anywhere online you know of to buy the Pallete Petite software? TIA


I 2nd (or 3rd) the Marathon thread.  I can't remember if I use polyester or rayon, but it's whatever was most expensive.  It works GREAT in my machine and my thread almost never breaks or frays!  Plus, it's very reasonably priced.  The customer service is wonderful.  If you decide to order one of their "most popular" color collections, keep in mind that you can pick and choose which colors you want.  You just need to call or e-mail them with your color selections!  



SallyfromDE said:


> This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.


I'm a sucker for Prince Charming outfits!  I love this one, too!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.


This is a great outfit!!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I never thought of that!  I may end up doing that if I can't find any without pockets soon!


I made Tessa a Robin shirt by taking the pocket off of one I bought at Walmart.  I'll post pics in a minute.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can never keep up with this thread, but I so enjoy seeing everyone's sewing creations. I finished Megan's Ariel skirt and have to finish the shirt to go with it and then I will post.
> However, I had to bring my sewing machine in to be serviced since it really didn't feel right to me and here's the shops comments to me
> 
> "Hey Nicole - your machine is all set - Brian said he had to make a few adjustments, your tension was off, and your embroidery arm was all gunked up with lint, so he took it all apart and cleaned it. I would suggest having it cleaned again in 6-8 months if you continue your same amount of usage."
> 
> I bought this as a used machine, and they thought it had been serviced about 6 months before I bought it- I started using it around Oct I think....
> I can't imagine having to pay to service it every 6 months- I really need to learn how to take it apart myself and clean the lint out!
> 
> Hannah goes back to her for her follow up on her eye surgery tomorrow, so a long drive is in order and I wont get to pick her up til Wed...seems so far away!


I've had my machine cleaned once in 2 years.  I use it almost every day, so I can't imagine you'd really need to have it cleaned every 6 months!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Back from a nice vacation at the beach. Im not ready to go back to work, but I do love my job!! lol!!!
> 
> I was so excited to find silly band rings for my patients while I was at the beach - they will be so excited!! Anyone else still into silly bands?
> 
> Just wondering if you could take a second to vote for Zoey - she has slipped in her catergory from 9th to 19th!!! EEks!!! lol..
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> So here are a few pics from the beach!!! I took all of the ones with the kids on the rowboat to hopefully make a collage for their mom - she doesnt know I took them!


Keep reminding me to vote for Zoey!  I can't believe I've let her slip!!

My kids are very into silly bandz!  So are Teresa's kids!  The trend came late up here to Michigan, so they just started collecting them this summer!

What fantastic pictures!!!  They look so professional!  I don't think it would be cheesy at all to add the oldest to that picture.  They are all such beautiful kids!!



missmomof4 said:


> Okay, please do not choke, spit your coffee, coke, or other beverage out of your nose while looking at these pictures. I do not want to be held liable for any bodily harm..
> 
> Soooo. I emailed you pros before stating I was a newbie..I tried to make the Carla C "easy fit pants" ...  what have I done wrong???   My son laughs hysterically about these pants..  I thought I had followed the directions but obviously I missed up somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and he split the pants right before I took the picture. Okay I have to admit it is funny.
> 
> 
> There is room for a tail in the back and room for a very well endowed much older gentleman in the front..  I am embarrassed even as I type.


I'm laughing WITH you, not at you!  Like Jessica said, they are sewn together upside down. We've all been there!  Oh, and the seam is supposed to be in the middle like you have it, not up the sides.


----------



## HeatherSue

First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!




I also realized I didn't post pictures of Tessa and Sawyer's Batman and Robin outfits.  They LOVE playing Lego Batman on the Wii and they requested these outfits.  I really skimped on the accessories.  Tessa's cape and belt are just pieces of fabric tied on her, but she likes it!    Sawyer refused to wear his cape and belt for the pictures.  Tessa's shirt had a pocket that I removed.  I put the Robin symbol over it, but it wasn't noticeable so I wouldn't have had to do that.


----------



## Beka

mom2OandE said:


>



The cherry fabric is making me die a little - I  it!!!  Makes me wish I was little again so I could wear it!


----------



## Fall1

mom2OandE said:


> Hopefully things will go as planned and in 12 weeks we will be on our Disney cruise.  I started my sewing a few weeks ago but have been busy sewing for others so this is what I have so far.  We got this tee at the Disney Outlet for 1.99 and dd wanted a skirt to match.  I'm happy with it overall but one part of the applique reminds me of a fang, lol.  I was going to go back over it but figured I'd proably make it worse, lol.  So here it is.



That is GORGEOUS!!!  DD has that top too and I wish I was creative enough to make that skirt to go with it!  AMAZING job!!


----------



## jenshell75

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to pop in and let you all know that my problems with YCMT have been fixed, they are only accepting Paypal apparently. So after I made a phone call they told me how to pay via paypal and I have now got my patterns. I can't wait till pay day next week as I will be off to purchase some supplies. 

I placed a big fabric order on Ebay so I should have some cool fabric on my table very soon. I just need to finnish my last  2 Uni assignments and I will have a spot on the kitchen table to drag out my sewing machine. 


Thanks again to everyone that put my mind at rest last week when I was stressed about my purchase. 


Happy sewing 

Jen xx


----------



## ollyg

HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!



Congratuations!!   Hope you scored one of those great discounts yesterday!!


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.



Cute.



princesskayla said:


> Sweet outfit! For the T-shirts, Why don't you take the pockets off? All it takes is a seam ripper and about 3-5 mins. Iron over the thread holes and no one will be the wiser. That's what I do!



What she said.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've done in the past too...but wanted to add I always wash my shirts before I embroider, and when I have a pocket to remove, I do it before washing.  The holes disappear in the wash almost every time.  When you do the removal, be sure to do it on the pocket side, that way if you slip, it goes into the pocket, and not the t-shirt you're wanting to keep holes out of...ask me how I  know this!



What she said too.



HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized I didn't post pictures of Tessa and Sawyer's Batman and Robin outfits.  They LOVE playing Lego Batman on the Wii and they requested these outfits.  I really skimped on the accessories.  Tessa's cape and belt are just pieces of fabric tied on her, but she likes it!    Sawyer refused to wear his cape and belt for the pictures.  Tessa's shirt had a pocket that I removed.  I put the Robin symbol over it, but it wasn't noticeable so I wouldn't have had to do that.




Love the Batman and Robin.  My Dad's handle on CB Radio was batman.

Congrats on the trip.  The deals released made me think about it too, but we have a trip to Italy planned for June 2011, and I don't think I can afford another vacation in 2011


----------



## luv2go2disney

OK Ladies I need a little help or opinions on an embroidery machine.  I have found an embroidery machine listed on craigslist for a steal & but it is a little bit older, the lady that owned it worked at a sew/vac shop so she had it serviced regularly & even got some upgrades on the machine.  I really like the fact that it has a large embroidery area(I think 12x6?)  My question is the machine doesnt have a USB port so how would I upload designs?  What else would I need to get started?  Do you think it is worth it or should I just wait until I have the money to get the Brother 5x7 machine that I have been planning to get?  Life just keeps getting in the way everytime I save the money for my machine!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

HeatherSue said:


> :




Oh, Connor will have to have a batman shirt!  He loves Batman.   He got an imaginext Batman set last year for Christmas and it was his favorite toy.  Except that he calls Robin Bat-Robin, lol.   Those are so cute!  Congrats on booking the trip!


----------



## miprender

DisneyLaura said:


> Ok ladies I'm about to debut my first creation - it took me about four days because I had some issues - I bought fabric to make ruffles (think I need a ruffling foot now, boy that was hard to do) and didn't buy enough (LOL) I just finished it this morning and I think I did pretty good for my first pant.  If anyone remembers I cut the material too short so I was supposed to make up the difference with the ruffle but it still is a little short but cute on her I thought.  so here are my first pair of Easy fit pants



I just purchased that pattern too and can't wait to try it out. You did a great job



RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures of Rachel but the point was to get a picture of the dress as she was running out the door to church.
> 
> Now I'm going to make it again in the fabric I bought for my youngest DD, although she wants a top not a dress. Then on to the customs for the babies!



It came out great. I have so much fabric now that I keep ordering online. I just hope all my ambitions equal something productive.



Granna4679 said:


> This dress is really cute.  I love the fabric.
> 
> What I don't find on sale here and there, I usually buy from Jiffyshirts.com.  They have great prices and quite a selection if you need certain colors.



ITA... I have ordered from Jiffyshirts for the past two years. They are quick to deliver and prices are great.


----------



## Myhappythought5

I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing. 










I had the shirts made for a while but was a little scared to start the shorts. I ended up enjoying it more then I thought.  
I can't wait to start on my next project. 

I hope to be half as good as all of you on this board.


----------



## thebeesknees

missmomof4 said:


> Okay, please do not choke, spit your coffee, coke, or other beverage out of your nose while looking at these pictures. I do not want to be held liable for any bodily harm..
> 
> Soooo. I emailed you pros before stating I was a newbie..I tried to make the Carla C "easy fit pants" ...  what have I done wrong???   My son laughs hysterically about these pants..  I thought I had followed the directions but obviously I missed up somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and he split the pants right before I took the picture. Okay I have to admit it is funny.
> 
> 
> There is room for a tail in the back and room for a very well endowed much older gentleman in the front..  I am embarrassed even as I type.



I knew exactly what happened as soon as you started describing it earlier, because I very nearly did that myself this week, and I've been sewing a looong time, so it can happen to anyone! Here is how I would fix it: you need to take out your seams and start over. This time, lay the two pieces, right sides together and line up your curves. Sew down the curved seams first. Now, pull the two halves of fabric apart and line up the seams so one is in the front and one is in the back, down the middle. Now you can sew the crotch seam - just go up one leg and down the other. You might want to reinforce this area with an extra seam inside your seam allowance, as you have already seen what a boy can do to his pants! Lastly, put in your waist elastic and hem the cuffs. Hope that helped.


----------



## mom2OandE

HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized I didn't post pictures of Tessa and Sawyer's Batman and Robin outfits.  They LOVE playing Lego Batman on the Wii and they requested these outfits.  I really skimped on the accessories.  Tessa's cape and belt are just pieces of fabric tied on her, but she likes it!    Sawyer refused to wear his cape and belt for the pictures.  Tessa's shirt had a pocket that I removed.  I put the Robin symbol over it, but it wasn't noticeable so I wouldn't have had to do that.



I love these!!!!!  THey are soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

ollyg said:


> Congratuations!!   Hope you scored one of those great discounts yesterday!!


I did!  I got free dining at POP!  Yippee!!!



tricia said:


> Love the Batman and Robin.  My Dad's handle on CB Radio was batman.
> 
> Congrats on the trip.  The deals released made me think about it too, but we have a trip to Italy planned for June 2011, and I don't think I can afford another vacation in 2011


Thank you!  
I was a little disappointed that there wasn't a better deal. I  was hoping for a room only discount plus the gift card.  That's what I got the last time I went in January/February.  But, I'll take free quick service dining, too!



luv2go2disney said:


> OK Ladies I need a little help or opinions on an embroidery machine.  I have found an embroidery machine listed on craigslist for a steal & but it is a little bit older, the lady that owned it worked at a sew/vac shop so she had it serviced regularly & even got some upgrades on the machine.  I really like the fact that it has a large embroidery area(I think 12x6?)  My question is the machine doesnt have a USB port so how would I upload designs?  What else would I need to get started?  Do you think it is worth it or should I just wait until I have the money to get the Brother 5x7 machine that I have been planning to get?  Life just keeps getting in the way everytime I save the money for my machine!:  Thanks for your help!


What kind of machine is it?  I have an older Viking Designer 1.  It has a floppy disk drive, believe it or not!  It's not hard at all to get the designs on it.  I have a portable floppy drive that I plug into my computer through the USB port.  I put the designs on the floppy and then I put the floppy in the machine.  It's not any harder than using a USB drive, really.  But, the machine you're looking at could be different, or have some other way you have to get the designs on the machine. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Oh, Connor will have to have a batman shirt!  He loves Batman.   He got an imaginext Batman set last year for Christmas and it was his favorite toy.  Except that he calls Robin Bat-Robin, lol.   Those are so cute!  Congrats on booking the trip!


Bat-Robin. That's so cute!!  Thank you for the compliment and the congrats!



Myhappythought5 said:


> I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing.


!!!!  You did such a great job on these!  I can't believe they're your first outfits.  The shirts don't look like they would be real easy to do.  I think I have that pattern and I've never used it once I found YCMT.  So, I applaud you!  Great job!  Your girls are beautiful, too!



mom2OandE said:


> I love these!!!!!  THey are soooooooooooo cute!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## HeatherSue

My brother and his wife's 15th anniversary was July 30.  So, I made him a Spiderman shirt (his favorite) and my SIL a shirt that says "I'm a survivor" with the breast cancer ribbon (she had breast cancer 3 years ago).  I didn't get a picture of her shirt, but here's my brother modeling his.   You may not recognize him without his signature Goofy hat.


----------



## missmomof4

thebeesknees said:


> I knew exactly what happened as soon as you started describing it earlier, because I very nearly did that myself this week, and I've been sewing a looong time, so it can happen to anyone! Here is how I would fix it: you need to take out your seams and start over. This time, lay the two pieces, right sides together and line up your curves. Sew down the curved seams first. Now, pull the two halves of fabric apart and line up the seams so one is in the front and one is in the back, down the middle. Now you can sew the crotch seam - just go up one leg and down the other. You might want to reinforce this area with an extra seam inside your seam allowance, as you have already seen what a boy can do to his pants! Lastly, put in your waist elastic and hem the cuffs. Hope that helped.



Thank you for the help!!!  I appreciate you telling me how to fix it! This material is sooo thin, I may ruin it even more.


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> My brother and his wife's 15th anniversary was July 30.  So, I made him a Spiderman shirt (his favorite) and my SIL a shirt that says "I'm a survivor" with the breast cancer ribbon (she had breast cancer 3 years ago).  I didn't get a picture of her shirt, but here's my brother modeling his.   You may not recognize him without his signature Goofy hat.



I do recognize some of the children in the photos on the wall though.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.

WHo else will be there?

Doing the happy dance!!!
Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.

I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)

I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.

I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.

NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)

I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.

I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.


----------



## clairemolly

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.



You deserve to feel "floaty" today...that's a lot of good news!  We were originally booked for that week, until we found out Gavin would be joining us...now we are going in November.  You have a lot to celebrate on your trip...don't feel guilty at all!


----------



## clairemolly

Well, Joe went back to work yesterday and the girls went back to daycare.  I have a million outfits to make for our trip in less than 3 months, and no motivation to work on it.  I finally got a fussy GAvin to sleep around 12:30, and instead of coming upstairs to sew, I cuddled up with him and took a nap myself.  It was my 2nd one of the day, and he only woke up twice last night...at 2:30 and at 5, so it isn't like I was up all night.

Joe has Claire at the dentist now (I'm restricted from driving until the end of this week), so maybe when he gets home early I'll hand baby duty off to him if Gavin is awake and get crackin'.

Anyone have a swift kick in the pants for me?


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.



Congratulations on all the good news!  Glad you are feeling happy today, you deserve it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

missmomof4 said:


> Okay, please do not choke, spit your coffee, coke, or other beverage out of your nose while looking at these pictures. I do not want to be held liable for any bodily harm..
> 
> Soooo. I emailed you pros before stating I was a newbie..I tried to make the Carla C "easy fit pants" ...  what have I done wrong???   My son laughs hysterically about these pants..  I thought I had followed the directions but obviously I missed up somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and he split the pants right before I took the picture. Okay I have to admit it is funny.
> 
> 
> There is room for a tail in the back and room for a very well endowed much older gentleman in the front..  I am embarrassed even as I type.



I was going to answer you yesterday, but I guess I forgot to flag your question. I think they look kind of fun!! Clownish? I can't imagine why he doesn't want to wear them. haha! It's easy to do, and I'm sure we've all done it. At LEAST once. I see you got good directions, let us see a finished picture. 



luv2go2disney said:


> OK Ladies I need a little help or opinions on an embroidery machine.  I have found an embroidery machine listed on craigslist for a steal & but it is a little bit older, the lady that owned it worked at a sew/vac shop so she had it serviced regularly & even got some upgrades on the machine.  I really like the fact that it has a large embroidery area(I think 12x6?)  My question is the machine doesnt have a USB port so how would I upload designs?  What else would I need to get started?  Do you think it is worth it or should I just wait until I have the money to get the Brother 5x7 machine that I have been planning to get?  Life just keeps getting in the way everytime I save the money for my machine!  Thanks for your help!



What's the make? I had a brother and I think it used PE basic. I'd go for it. Why wait? If it's a steal, and you find that you totally LOVE doing machine embroidery, who is to say you can't sell the machine later, and get what your really looking for? 



Myhappythought5 said:


> I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the shirts made for a while but was a little scared to start the shorts. I ended up enjoying it more then I thought.
> I can't wait to start on my next project.
> 
> I hope to be half as good as all of you on this board.



The tops are so cute! Did you use a commercial pattern? Your girls look like they love them.


----------



## Myhappythought5

Yes I used a butterick pattern. But I changed it up a bit. I doubled up the top so that it layed a bit nicer.


----------



## HeatherSue

snubie said:


> I do recognize some of the children in the photos on the wall though.


Good eye!! This was taken at my mom's house in front of the "wall 'o grandchildren".



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.


I just wanted to give you a big !!! I'm so happy that things are looking up!!!  I'm so glad that Hannah doesn't need a 2nd surgery!  This post deserves some dancing bananas!


----------



## NaeNae

Hey HeatherSue I think the date in your siggy on your Disneyland report is wrong, 21010?.


----------



## HeatherSue

NaeNae said:


> Hey HeatherSue I think the date in your siggy on your Disneyland report is wrong, 21010?.



I have NO Idea what you're talking about!  You must be referring to a trip I take WAY far in the future! 

(how embarrassing that I've had that on there for so long with the wrong date and never noticed)


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> I have NO Idea what you're talking about!  You must be referring to a trip I take WAY far in the future!
> 
> (how embarrassing that I've had that on there for so long with the wrong date and never noticed)



You mean you aren't planning that far ahead? You know ADR's do fill up in a hurry.


----------



## jessica52877

Nicole, that is WONDERFUL news!


----------



## squirrel

EyoreForever,

I will be at WDW from Oct.1-14th.  I'm interested in a meet.  I posted a long time ago, but I guess nobody was going at that time.  I'm at Pop with my niece.


----------



## BelleRocks

Please help me! We are going to Dis in October, and I would love to get my DD11 a custom Minnie dress.  I spent hours on Etsy and everyone always gives smaller sizes (She is a 12-14).  

Can anyone help me find someone (yourself perhaps?) that would do a custom minnie dress in that size?

If I am not allowed to ask this, can someone PM me?

I think this is her last trip she is still interested in dressing up, and I want to make it special for her.


----------



## hellokittiemama

Just wanted to post here as I felt like such a lurker!!!! I always buy a few customs for each trip for my DD and I love to look and see what talented disboutiquers are making. Nice work ladies!!!! I cannot sew to save my life.


----------



## dance2874

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.



You deserve to enjoy your vacation and feel happy. That is a lot of great news all at once! I would love a little meet but we will be there from 9/26-10/3 so we will miss you by about a week.



clairemolly said:


> Anyone have a swift kick in the pants for me?


Only if you have one for me!  I have been meaning to post to you- I am a Jen too, and married to a Joe!



BelleRocks said:


> Please help me! We are going to Dis in October, and I would love to get my DD11 a custom Minnie dress.  I spent hours on Etsy and everyone always gives smaller sizes (She is a 12-14).
> 
> Can anyone help me find someone (yourself perhaps?) that would do a custom minnie dress in that size?
> 
> If I am not allowed to ask this, can someone PM me?
> 
> I think this is her last trip she is still interested in dressing up, and I want to make it special for her.


Not sure about a specific person, but find one you like and send the person a message. Most of them are willing to work with you to get what you want. I found a great person to get a few things from for our upcoming trip. I will PM you her name. Not sure what she has but you can message her for sure.


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you could take a second to vote for Zoey - she has slipped in her catergory from 9th to 19th!!! EEks!!! lol..
> 
> 
> And if you look closely under the boat - you will see the crazy guys!



Thanks for the reminder.  I voted!

And, it was great to see photos from the REAL Ocean City (not Maryland  ).  My in-laws owned a hardware store there for a number of years and my husband worked at Mintzer's Mints on the boardwalk and he and his brother ran a luncheonette one summer.  We're overdue to go back for a trip down memory lane.   It looks like you had great beach weather.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Heather - Love all of your little and big super hero's!!!!!

Nicole - YAY FOR HANNAH!!!!!!! so glad she doesnt need more surgery - its important for Han to go through all of those stages to help build strength, stability and eye hand coordination - its all a foundation!

Love the backwards pants !!! haha


----------



## hellokittiemama

So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!

So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?


----------



## nnyl_irret

Desperate to find a girls plain black t-shirt size 5 or 6.... have you seen any lately?  All I can find right now are the long sleeves


----------



## jessica52877

hellokittiemama said:


> So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!
> 
> So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?



Well, I'll answer for a few, 27!  Some of the 27'ers have cut it down and would not be 18'ers! For sure one for each day and an extra just in case! 



nnyl_irret said:


> Desperate to find a girls plain black t-shirt size 5 or 6.... have you seen any lately?  All I can find right now are the long sleeves



Probably doesn't help, but I just ordered some from old navy online.


----------



## nnyl_irret

jessica52877 said:


> Probably doesn't help, but I just ordered some from old navy online.



This helps a lot, thank you so much.


----------



## livndisney

I thought this was interesting a blog about a dress a day for only a dollar.

http://green.yahoo.com/blog/guest_bloggers/60/turn-ugly-dresses-into-nice-ones-for-1.html


----------



## clairemolly

hellokittiemama said:


> So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!
> 
> So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?



We have a 10 day trip planned (9 in the parks) and I have 14 customs planned for each kid.  I will probably bring a couple "extra" outfits as well, especially for the youngest 2.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Awesome blog! I would love to try something like that if I had the motivation! 

Ok ladies, I am down to the wire on working on stuff for our trip. One thing done, and lots to do. Quick question. *Which do you all prefer the Audrey or the Nie Nie skirt?* I want something quick to do. I invested in the all might ruffle foot  praise Brother for that! So that's not the issue, its the construction time. I need about 13 more outfits [I am crazy] so no more than 2 days work for the top and the skirt. Also, does anyone know if Heather does mix and match sets of the cutie princesses? I need 6 of them but 4 are in one set, 2 in the other. 

 I just needed a banana dance to celebrate our trip!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thank you to everyone who has offered kudos to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hellokittiemama said:


> So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!
> 
> So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?



I can't sew that many and still enjoy it, I just sew what I feel like and what time allows. This trip I will have 2 instead of 1 to sew for, and I will try to keep in balanced that each girl has something, but if I only get 6 done (one for each girl) so be it, if I feel like doing more, that's great too. I have more ideas than I do time. I think the key is to enjoy the sewing. I also like to make things that she would think would be fun to wear at home too. I don't want to make stuff that she would only wear on our trip.


Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....








I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.


----------



## luv2go2disney

HeatherSue said:


> I did!  I got free dining at POP!  Yippee!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I was a little disappointed that there wasn't a better deal. I  was hoping for a room only discount plus the gift card.  That's what I got the last time I went in January/February.  But, I'll take free quick service dining, too!
> 
> 
> What kind of machine is it?  I have an older Viking Designer 1.  It has a floppy disk drive, believe it or not!  It's not hard at all to get the designs on it.  I have a portable floppy drive that I plug into my computer through the USB port.  I put the designs on the floppy and then I put the floppy in the machine.  It's not any harder than using a USB drive, really.  But, the machine you're looking at could be different, or have some other way you have to get the designs on the machine.



Heather I think that you can pay a small fee to upgrade your Quick service into full dining, which might work out cheaper if you are planning on doing any sit down meals or character dining.  I know that they tried to get us to upgrade last year from the regular dining to Deluxe.

The machine I am looking at is a Brother machine & I think that all I need to transfer designs is PE Basic.  I am glad to hear that you have an older machine too, your stuff always looks like it stitches out great!  I also can't wait to FINALLY get some of your wonderful designs!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.



This is great news!!!  I hope you were able to really enjoy your "floaty" day!



SallyfromDE said:


> What's the make? I had a brother and I think it used PE basic. I'd go for it. Why wait? If it's a steal, and you find that you totally LOVE doing machine embroidery, who is to say you can't sell the machine later, and get what your really looking for?



Thanks for the "push"!   The machine is a Brother so I was thinking all I needed was PE Basic but I just wanted to make sure before I ended up with something that I couldn't really use.  Thanks for everyones help & hopefully I will be on here posting soon with some wonderful embroidery designs!!!  



nnyl_irret said:


> Desperate to find a girls plain black t-shirt size 5 or 6.... have you seen any lately?  All I can find right now are the long sleeves



My DD LOVES Justice(used to be "Limited Too").  I don't know if you have one near you or not but they have great color selections & if you sign up for emails & such you will get 40% off discounts frequently.  We have one in a mall & one in a outdoor strip mall.  Good luck


----------



## ms_mckenna

Well lol this is what I did last night. I think I might have ruffled it a tad to much  Good news it I can sew a straight line still and I think the pattern will work for a senorita skirt when I redo it!


----------



## billwendy

Well, My neice leaves for college on Friday. I embroidered a set of towels for her to take with her...one set just has her name embroidered in varigated thread and the other set has the Cedarville wasp on it with her name too....Im gonna miss my girlie!!! Her big brother and almost sister in law also go to Cedarville, so she will be well taken care of there!! Her younger siblings are going to be lost without her, especially the 8 year old, Elizabeth....


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Well, My neice leaves for college on Friday. I embroidered a set of towels for her to take with her...one set just has her name embroidered in varigated thread and the other set has the Cedarville wasp on it with her name too....Im gonna miss my girlie!!! Her big brother and almost sister in law also go to Cedarville, so she will be well taken care of there!! Her younger siblings are going to be lost without her, especially the 8 year old, Elizabeth....





Oooh Wendy you must have been reading my mind! I just found out today that my neice wants tye dye towels when she goes to college next year. I want to embroider cows on them for her. As soon as she said tye dye I said I have to talk to Wendy. How do you think tye dye would work for towels?


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Oooh Wendy you must have been reading my mind! I just found out today that my neice wants tye dye towels when she goes to college next year. I want to embroider cows on them for her. As soon as she said tye dye I said I have to talk to Wendy. How do you think tye dye would work for towels?



Hi C!!

It worked great on a beach towel that I did!! To get the colors bright, I used a lot of die!! I rolled the towel up and did stripes in colors. It looks cool - wish I had a picture! Its the towel that I use at Camp Promise (and I leave it there during the year). 

Does she like cows or am I missing something???


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi C!!
> 
> It worked great on a beach towel that I did!! To get the colors bright, I used a lot of die!! I rolled the towel up and did stripes in colors. It looks cool - wish I had a picture! Its the towel that I use at Camp Promise (and I leave it there during the year).
> 
> Does she like cows or am I missing something???



Yes she loves cows (I blame my BIL he was born and raised in TX ). I thought making something "comfy" would help with her being away from home.   OK the truth is I am having a hard time  "letting go" of my baby neice so I need to do something LOL


----------



## hellokittiemama

Oh good - so I can say - others are bringing 14 or 27 for a comp. trip  

Clearly I need MORE  



clairemolly said:


> We have a 10 day trip planned (9 in the parks) and I have 14 customs planned for each kid.  I will probably bring a couple "extra" outfits as well, especially for the youngest 2.


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized I didn't post pictures of Tessa and Sawyer's Batman and Robin outfits.  They LOVE playing Lego Batman on the Wii and they requested these outfits.  I really skimped on the accessories.  Tessa's cape and belt are just pieces of fabric tied on her, but she likes it!    Sawyer refused to wear his cape and belt for the pictures.  Tessa's shirt had a pocket that I removed.  I put the Robin symbol over it, but it wasn't noticeable so I wouldn't have had to do that.



Love your  Batman and Robin!  Tressa and Sawyer are so cute!  Love Tressa's hair!  When did Sawyer get so grown up looking?  I think he has lost all of his "baby" look.  Where is the time going?????  

All of you booking your trips!  I SO want to go!  We are going the end of April and I'm not sure I can talk my DH into going again in February.  We will have to see how persuasive I can be!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.




  Good for you!  It sounds like you are doing great!  Enjoy every minute of the trip!



clairemolly said:


> Well, Joe went back to work yesterday and the girls went back to daycare.  I have a million outfits to make for our trip in less than 3 months, and no motivation to work on it.  I finally got a fussy GAvin to sleep around 12:30, and instead of coming upstairs to sew, I cuddled up with him and took a nap myself.  It was my 2nd one of the day, and he only woke up twice last night...at 2:30 and at 5, so it isn't like I was up all night.
> 
> Joe has Claire at the dentist now (I'm restricted from driving until the end of this week), so maybe when he gets home early I'll hand baby duty off to him if Gavin is awake and get crackin'.
> 
> Anyone have a swift kick in the pants for me?



You shouldn't be so hard on yourself!  You are still getting up twice in the night and we are supposed to sleep through the night, not spend an hour up feeding a baby (I mean we are supposed to do that, but it's hard on our bodies!).  Take your nap!  And hand off the baby to your husband!  




nnyl_irret said:


> Desperate to find a girls plain black t-shirt size 5 or 6.... have you seen any lately?  All I can find right now are the long sleeves



I think Jessica already answered, but I found them online at Old Navy.  I'm going to the store tomorrow to see if they have any in stock for Grace.  She starts first grade next Monday and I'm going to do a shirt for her (don't know what I'm doing, but I'll figure it out eventually!).


----------



## masonite

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Awesome blog! I would love to try something like that if I had the motivation!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am down to the wire on working on stuff for our trip. One thing done, and lots to do. Quick question. *Which do you all prefer the Audrey or the Nie Nie skirt?* I want something quick to do. I invested in the all might ruffle foot  praise Brother for that! So that's not the issue, its the construction time. I need about 13 more outfits [I am crazy] so no more than 2 days work for the top and the skirt. Also, does anyone know if Heather does mix and match sets of the cutie princesses? I need 6 of them but 4 are in one set, 2 in the other.
> 
> I just needed a banana dance to celebrate our trip!



I've never made the Audrey skirt [I love it though], but I just finished my first Nie Nie tonight---my 1st custom for our trip!! [I've never done customs before!]  

It would definitely be more quick with a ruffle foot [jealous!]!  And with a serger.  My serger died a few weeks ago, and I don't have money to fix it [plus it's WAY old], so I had to use my machine, which made it a lot harder, but it turned out AMAZING!  I'll take pics of it tomorrow!


----------



## carrie6466

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Very cute   I love that Ariel fabric.  My dd was just wearing a skirt I made out of it yesterday  LOL


And...tada...I finally make post number 1000, still no tag from the tag fairy...ever...


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.



Wow....lots of good news!  So glad everything is looking up and you are getting to go to WDW.  You will have a great trip.  Just wanted to say I am happy for you!!!



hellokittiemama said:


> So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!
> 
> So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?



I would say at least 2 a day if you have the time to make them or one a day and then an extra if you have anything special planned (like an ADR that you might want a special custom for).



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Awesome blog! I would love to try something like that if I had the motivation!
> 
> Ok ladies, I am down to the wire on working on stuff for our trip. One thing done, and lots to do. Quick question. *Which do you all prefer the Audrey or the Nie Nie skirt?* I want something quick to do. I invested in the all might ruffle foot  praise Brother for that! So that's not the issue, its the construction time. I need about 13 more outfits [I am crazy] so no more than 2 days work for the top and the skirt. Also, does anyone know if Heather does mix and match sets of the cutie princesses? I need 6 of them but 4 are in one set, 2 in the other.
> 
> I just needed a banana dance to celebrate our trip!



I haven't made the NieNie but I have made quite a few Audreys.  Once you get past the ruffles, the rest is easy, easy, easy!!  You can definitely do a skirt and top in 2 days!!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has offered kudos to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sew that many and still enjoy it, I just sew what I feel like and what time allows. This trip I will have 2 instead of 1 to sew for, and I will try to keep in balanced that each girl has something, but if I only get 6 done (one for each girl) so be it, if I feel like doing more, that's great too. I have more ideas than I do time. I think the key is to enjoy the sewing. I also like to make things that she would think would be fun to wear at home too. I don't want to make stuff that she would only wear on our trip.
> 
> 
> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.



Love the Ariel skirt.  And I think the color combo is great!!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Congrats on the trip!  I asked my huaband again about Feb but still no answer, so that means no   I love the outfits!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very cute!  I need to try that pattern.


----------



## aksunshine

carrie6466 said:


> Very cute   I love that Ariel fabric.  My dd was just wearing a skirt I made out of it yesterday  LOL
> 
> 
> And...tada...I finally make post number 1000, still no tag from the tag fairy...ever...



Me either, and I have over 2000! The tag fairy must not find me worthy! LOL!



HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized I didn't post pictures of Tessa and Sawyer's Batman and Robin outfits.  They LOVE playing Lego Batman on the Wii and they requested these outfits.  I really skimped on the accessories.  Tessa's cape and belt are just pieces of fabric tied on her, but she likes it!    Sawyer refused to wear his cape and belt for the pictures.  Tessa's shirt had a pocket that I removed.  I put the Robin symbol over it, but it wasn't noticeable so I wouldn't have had to do that.



So cute Heather! Sawyer looks so happy! If we aren't able to go this year we are looking at Jan 23- 30 or maybe Jan 28- Feb 5. I really hope we can go in OCT, b/c Isabelle will only miss 3 days of school. But I'd love to meet you, so Jan isn't bad!!! My mom's bday is Jan 28 and she lives in FL, o I'd like to be there then. And as much as we want to try new resorts, we would likely end up at Pop, idk, though!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> Would you be interested in a little meet n greet to say "Hi"
> Maybe ice cream at Beaches N Cream in the evening? I'm just tossing ideas out there.
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> 
> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.



I am SO excited for you Nicole! I can't wait until we can "get it all behind us"! Levi was 16 mo when we took im to WDW. He was very comfortable in his stroller! Maybe she will be ok with that? I will pray for her!



clairemolly said:


> Well, Joe went back to work yesterday and the girls went back to daycare.  I have a million outfits to make for our trip in less than 3 months, and no motivation to work on it.  I finally got a fussy GAvin to sleep around 12:30, and instead of coming upstairs to sew, I cuddled up with him and took a nap myself.  It was my 2nd one of the day, and he only woke up twice last night...at 2:30 and at 5, so it isn't like I was up all night.
> 
> Joe has Claire at the dentist now (I'm restricted from driving until the end of this week), so maybe when he gets home early I'll hand baby duty off to him if Gavin is awake and get crackin'.
> 
> Anyone have a swift kick in the pants for me?



I need one, too! I thought since Isabelle is back in school I'd have more time. Gabriel still takes so much, though! I fear if we DO get to go in Oct, that I will have nothing for the kids to wear!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has offered kudos to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sew that many and still enjoy it, I just sew what I feel like and what time allows. This trip I will have 2 instead of 1 to sew for, and I will try to keep in balanced that each girl has something, but if I only get 6 done (one for each girl) so be it, if I feel like doing more, that's great too. I have more ideas than I do time. I think the key is to enjoy the sewing. I also like to make things that she would think would be fun to wear at home too. I don't want to make stuff that she would only wear on our trip.
> 
> 
> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.




This is SO cute! I have to get this pattern! Was it hard. I have wanted t since Lisa started on it, but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## masonite

Finished my first Nie Nie skirt last night!!  Holy ruffles batman!  Really wishing my serger weren't broken and I had a ruffle foot!!

I LOVE it!  I did have to leave one ruffle off---I made smallest size [2T], and I found that if I would have added the last ruffle, it would have been a lot longer than I wanted, so I just ditched it!   

I'll try to get pics of my dd in it this afternoon.  Still waiting for the plain white shirt I orderd from Old Navy---I'm going to make it match the skirt, but in the meantime, I can still take pics of the skirt!


----------



## aksunshine

I made this this morning for a family member's baby, due in Oct.






I made this cute set for Gabriel last week to wear to mygrandparent's 50th anniverary. I had never done a frayed applique. I liked it so much I made one for another baby that was born Friday. I also made matching hats. They were the cutest little patchwork buckets, but Gabriel's was too small.


----------



## DisneyLaura

jenshell75 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let you all know that my problems with YCMT have been fixed, they are only accepting Paypal apparently. So after I made a phone call they told me how to pay via paypal and I have now got my patterns. I can't wait till pay day next week as I will be off to purchase some supplies.
> 
> I placed a big fabric order on Ebay so I should have some cool fabric on my table very soon. I just need to finnish my last  2 Uni assignments and I will have a spot on the kitchen table to drag out my sewing machine.
> 
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that put my mind at rest last week when I was stressed about my purchase.
> 
> 
> Happy sewing
> 
> Jen xx



So glad everything worked out for you, can't wait to see what you come up with.



Myhappythought5 said:


> I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the shirts made for a while but was a little scared to start the shorts. I ended up enjoying it more then I thought.
> I can't wait to start on my next project.
> 
> I hope to be half as good as all of you on this board.



They are so cute.  I love the shirts



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> T
> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.



I love the colors too



ms_mckenna said:


> Well lol this is what I did last night. I think I might have ruffled it a tad to much  Good news it I can sew a straight line still and I think the pattern will work for a senorita skirt when I redo it!



No such thing as too many ruffles 



billwendy said:


> Well, My neice leaves for college on Friday. I embroidered a set of towels for her to take with her...one set just has her name embroidered in varigated thread and the other set has the Cedarville wasp on it with her name too....Im gonna miss my girlie!!! Her big brother and almost sister in law also go to Cedarville, so she will be well taken care of there!! Her younger siblings are going to be lost without her, especially the 8 year old, Elizabeth....



Cute towels - that would be nice for a bridal shower gift too



aksunshine said:


> I made this this morning for a family member's baby, due in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this cute set for Gabriel last week to wear to mygrandparent's 50th anniverary. I had never done a frayed applique. I liked it so much I made one for another baby that was born Friday. I also made matching hats. They were the cutest little patchwork buckets, but Gabriel's was too small.



Love those.  I don't have a tag from the tag fairy either and I'm over 2000 posts too


----------



## aksunshine

I just finished this top up for Isabelle. I made it to coordinate with an overall outfit of Gabriel's for pictures.





With Gabriel's set


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> I just finished this top up for Isabelle. I made it to coordinate with an overall outfit of Gabriel's for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Gabriel's set



CUTE!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

hellokittiemama said:


> So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!
> 
> So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?



Kirsta is a little older now, so we don't do as many. Depending on what is planned, it might be around 9 or 10. With the pool days, having a special shirt to go with shorts.


----------



## babynala

Sorry for the super long quote


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?


So cute.



msmollyshaw said:


> Hi, I just made casual Prince Charming outfits for both of my boys for our dinner in Cinderella's Castle. I used the bowling shirt pattern to make plain white shirts and easy fit red shorts. I added gold braid and buttons to the shirt and a gold strip down the legs of the shorts to embelish. I had wanted to buy epaulettes, but they don't sell them at Joann's and I ran out of time to order them online. I ended up just sewing circle of red fabric and adding gold fringe trim to them. I think it worked out ok!


I love these.  The boys look so cute.  I bet all the princesses were excited to have 2 little prince charmings.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.


This came out great.  Your DD is so cute.



SallyfromDE said:


> This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.


This is really well done.



princesskayla said:


> For the T-shirts, Why don't you take the pockets off? All it takes is a seam ripper and about 3-5 mins. Iron over the thread holes and no one will be the wiser. That's what I do!


Great idea.  I just ran all over town looking for shirts with no pockets.  I did find some at Kohls in the boys section (for size 4-12?)



billwendy said:


> Just wondering if you could take a second to vote for Zoey - she has slipped in her catergory from 9th to 19th!!! EEks!!! lol..
> 
> So here are a few pics from the beach!!! I took all of the ones with the kids on the rowboat to hopefully make a collage for their mom - she doesnt know I took them!
> Here are 5/6 kids - I did take a picture of the oldest up there a few days later and was hoping to merge the pictures - do you think thats tacky?


Glad you had fun at the beach and thanks for the reminder about Zoey.  I added the link to my favorites so now I just need to remember to vote.  I think you have to wait 24 hours between posts so I'll vote again tonight.  
Love the pictures of the kids on top of the boat.  They are GREAT pictures.  It seems that they are expressing their own personalities in each shot.  I think combining the pictures is a good idea.



HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!


Congrats on your trip. These pictures of the kids are so cute.  The "costumes" are great.



Myhappythought5 said:


> I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the shirts made for a while but was a little scared to start the shorts. I ended up enjoying it more then I thought.
> I can't wait to start on my next project.
> 
> I hope to be half as good as all of you on this board.


These came out really nice.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Doing the happy dance!!!
> Im really excited about this trip...We had to cancel our last one and rent points,due to financial issues..... and booked this in light pencil because we didn't know if we were going to have to file for the big "B" (it's like a swear word isn't it?)
> Anyway- we DID NOT have to do that- Wah-hoo!! We were able to pay it all off- and today we now have 90% of it paid, the rest will be very soon.
> We have been counting our pennies to save for airfare and food, and we have been doing a "cheap" dinner twice a week (like pancakes and eggs or speghetti and veggies) and not eating out for lunches like we used to, among other things- using library more, barnes and noble- 0, etc etc.
> I have been put on a fabric/sewing class budget- which is painful, but meaningful.
> 
> I am THRILLED we are going for 9 DAYS and again, chose to spend less by buying 6 day park hoppers/water park instead of APs
> I am also excited because we will be taking the kids to Cirque, BBB and MNSSHP (Megan doesn't know about these special extras)
> 
> I felt guilty about taking a vacation until today- the day we paid off nearly all our bills. Sure, things are tight- but it feels good to be so close!! I will say, DVC has come in handy, our rented points gave us money to help pay bills and cover our dues for year, and now I have points available for this vacation- so no cash out of pocket.
> 
> I pray God helps us to continue to be good stewards of our money, nothing monumental happens to our house or cars and we can build back up our savings.
> 
> NOW I look forward to Megan returning to Pre-K (for BIG KIDS (4yr olds) and i will have from 8:30-3, and Hannah (hope she cooperates- so I can sew my little butt off!)
> 
> I have 2 sick (colds) kids today and a looooong drive to and from hannah's eye doctor today WE GOT THE ALL CLEAR- NO second surgery needed- HOORAY!!!
> I spend all last night cradling Hannah so she could sleep with her head propped up, and yet, I am on cloud 9. I really feel God has led me thru the fire.
> We are still dealing with mobility issues, but the new, private PT is working out great- we have leaned why it's so hard for her to stand- she has range of motion like a younger baby ankles can be turned so top of foot touches shin and hips have full range still. So we are focusing on kneeling, sitting, and other activities. i really like this PT gal and Hannah does too.
> It doesnt look like she will be walking and there will be LOTS of carrying a 16 month old at WDW- but we will just go with the flow.
> She is delayed in speech too right now, but that is to be expected, and she sees a Physiatrist at the end of September.
> 
> I am feeling "floaty" today, and happy, despite my other challenges and REALLY REALLY REALLY excited about our trip.


Congrats on all your good news.  I think you will really enjoy your trip.  I hope Hannah continues with all her great progress.  



clairemolly said:


> Well, Joe went back to work yesterday and the girls went back to daycare.  I have a million outfits to make for our trip in less than 3 months, and no motivation to work on it.  I finally got a fussy GAvin to sleep around 12:30, and instead of coming upstairs to sew, I cuddled up with him and took a nap myself.  It was my 2nd one of the day, and he only woke up twice last night...at 2:30 and at 5, so it isn't like I was up all night.
> 
> Joe has Claire at the dentist now (I'm restricted from driving until the end of this week), so maybe when he gets home early I'll hand baby duty off to him if Gavin is awake and get crackin'.
> 
> Anyone have a swift kick in the pants for me?


Don't make yourself too crazy with sewing.  Glad you got a chance to take a nap.  Take care of yourself and your little one.  Maybe you can "train" Gavin to fall asleep to the sound of your sewing machine!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I can't sew that many and still enjoy it, I just sew what I feel like and what time allows. This trip I will have 2 instead of 1 to sew for, and I will try to keep in balanced that each girl has something, but if I only get 6 done (one for each girl) so be it, if I feel like doing more, that's great too. I have more ideas than I do time. I think the key is to enjoy the sewing. I also like to make things that she would think would be fun to wear at home too. I don't want to make stuff that she would only wear on our trip.
> 
> 
> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.


This skirt is so pretty.  I love the yellow and the red with the purple. I think it makes the skirt more fun with all the colors.  I think your attitude is great, you don't want to make yourself so crazy that you don't enjoy all the excitement leading up to your trip.  Enjoy your sewing!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well lol this is what I did last night. I think I might have ruffled it a tad to much  Good news it I can sew a straight line still and I think the pattern will work for a senorita skirt when I redo it!


So cute, the model and the skirt.  



billwendy said:


> Well, My neice leaves for college on Friday. I embroidered a set of towels for her to take with her...one set just has her name embroidered in varigated thread and the other set has the Cedarville wasp on it with her name too....Im gonna miss my girlie!!! Her big brother and almost sister in law also go to Cedarville, so she will be well taken care of there!! Her younger siblings are going to be lost without her, especially the 8 year old, Elizabeth]


These came out really nice.  I love the verigated thread one.  



aksunshine said:


> I made this cute set for Gabriel last week to wear to mygrandparent's 50th anniverary. I had never done a frayed applique. I liked it so much I made one for another baby that was born Friday. I also made matching hats. They were the cutest little patchwork buckets, but Gabriel's was too small.


Really cute



aksunshine said:


> I just finished this top up for Isabelle. I made it to coordinate with an overall outfit of Gabriel's for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Gabriel's set


This dress is beautiful and it is a perfect match for Gabriel's outfit (I love little overalls).


----------



## mom2OandE

Myhappythought5 said:


> I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the shirts made for a while but was a little scared to start the shorts. I ended up enjoying it more then I thought.
> I can't wait to start on my next project.
> 
> I hope to be half as good as all of you on this board.



Very cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here are a couple of things I finally finished up today.

A bowling shirt for Connor.  He has a really weird look on his face in this pic.






And an Audrey skirt and appliqued shirt for the first day of school for Alexa.











I wasn't happy with how this skirt turned out.  Almost everything that could have gone wrong did.  I love the pattern though and I'm up for trying it again.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I really don't know why that pic posted sideways?!?!  I rotated it in photobucket!

ETA- it seems to be ok now.  Hmmm.


----------



## aboveH20

babynala said:


> Don't make yourself too crazy with sewing.  Glad you got a chance to take a nap.  Take care of yourself and your little one.  Maybe you can "train" Gavin to fall asleep to the sound of your sewing machine!



That's a great idea -- a few years too late for me -- but there are many new mothers on this board who will benefit from the suggestion!


----------



## shanni

You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!


----------



## ncmomof2

shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!




Great job!!  Keep sewing!


----------



## jonesephus

Jaylin said:


> So, I finished the cinderella simply sweet, yeah another one down...
> Top with shorts....I'm happy with it.  The fabric has sparkles all over it too.  I found the same fabric in pink too, so I'm thinking sleeping beauty with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys think of something to "dress" this style up a bit?  I've got sparkle tulle that I'm trying to figure how to incorporate into this.  This shorts set is for  1900PF  but we're also going to the castle & BBB too.  So I'm trying to think of something more elaborate yet still functional,  it's going to be 100 degrees out!!  I'm thinking 1DD could be cinderella and the other DD Sleeping Beauty
> 
> Ideas anyone??
> 
> oh, and the shorts aren't as uneven as they look in that pic!!!!



I love this!  I just discovered the simply sweet pattern tonight, and the belle  and cinderella adjustments are exactly what I have been looking for!!!!  Since this will be the 4th thing I have ever sewn, wish me luck!!!


----------



## jonesephus

Granna4679 said:


> Funny that anniversaries were mentioned today.  My husband and I have been married almost 29 years (2nd marriage for both of us).  However, the first time we each got married, it was on August 12 (different years though...some coincidence, huh?).  Happy Anniversary to those celebrating this week!!
> 
> I finished up another cute little dress this week.  After all the butt ruffles and appliques I have done recently, this one was a breeze!!  It is for a customer and I loved the fabric so much, I bought the leftover from her.  Ha!



That's gorgeous-- love the fabric, and I love the kimono style!!!!  I am new to all of this, is the kimono style hard to sew?  Looks a wee bit intimidating......


----------



## jonesephus

OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)




This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all...please forgive me for anyone that I have missed....




shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!





jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



All of the NEW TALENT here is amazing!  Of course, all those rumors about it being addictive.....is....TRUE!!!




Nini


----------



## CruisinEars

I had to come share. My hubby ordered my serger this morning. 

Getting the Brother 1034d and it should be here around the 24th.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Okay ladies, my DH keeps asking me what I want for my birthday so convince me....why do I need a serger?



Also, Wendy, your towels are so cute!  Did you use any stablizer for those?


----------



## princesskayla

shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!



Very good job. Looks like your kids like bandaids as much as mine! 



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



Great job. Love the idea too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I finally finished up today.
> 
> A bowling shirt for Connor.  He has a really weird look on his face in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Audrey skirt and appliqued shirt for the first day of school for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't happy with how this skirt turned out.  Almost everything that could have gone wrong did.  I love the pattern though and I'm up for trying it again.


You did a great job and the clothes are so cute.  I am never happy and things go wrong all the time.  I call it learning.



shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!


Welcome the world of sewing.  You picked some great projects to start and did a terrific job on all!  Keep going and keep posting.  I love to see people progress as they learn to sew more.



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!


Fun, it is great to look back at how we were sewing compared to now.  Very cute.



CruisinEars said:


> I had to come share. My hubby ordered my serger this morning.
> 
> Getting the Brother 1034d and it should be here around the 24th.


Yeah  A new serger, that is a good husband in deed.  Don't forget to post pictures when it arrives.



masonite said:


> I've never made the Audrey skirt [I love it though], but I just finished my first Nie Nie tonight---my 1st custom for our trip!! [I've never done customs before!]
> 
> It would definitely be more quick with a ruffle foot [jealous!]!  And with a serger.  My serger died a few weeks ago, and I don't have money to fix it [plus it's WAY old], so I had to use my machine, which made it a lot harder, but it turned out AMAZING!  I'll take pics of it tomorrow!


did you use a ruffler foot or do them by hand?  I can't wait for the pics and sorry your machine died.



carrie6466 said:


> And...tada...I finally make post number 1000, still no tag from the tag fairy...ever...


I have never been tagged either and even said some funny stuff?  OH well, maybe she doesn't even exists anyways.  I will stick with fairies that I know. Tink, etc.



masonite said:


> Finished my first Nie Nie skirt last night!!  Holy ruffles batman!  Really wishing my serger weren't broken and I had a ruffle foot!!
> 
> I LOVE it!  I did have to leave one ruffle off---I made smallest size [2T], and I found that if I would have added the last ruffle, it would have been a lot longer than I wanted, so I just ditched it!
> 
> I'll try to get pics of my dd in it this afternoon.  Still waiting for the plain white shirt I orderd from Old Navy---I'm going to make it match the skirt, but in the meantime, I can still take pics of the skirt!


Yeah, I can't wait to see it.



aksunshine said:


> I made this this morning for a family member's baby, due in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this cute set for Gabriel last week to wear to mygrandparent's 50th anniverary. I had never done a frayed applique. I liked it so much I made one for another baby that was born Friday. I also made matching hats. They were the cutest little patchwork buckets, but Gabriel's was too small.


How is Gabriel doing?  I bet he is getting big?  Post a picture please so we can watch him grow up.  Very cute clothing and you are so nice to make things for family.  The frayed is fun in quilts also.



aksunshine said:


> I just finished this top up for Isabelle. I made it to coordinate with an overall outfit of Gabriel's for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Gabriel's set


I bet they look adorable together.  Very nice work!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jonesephus said:


> That's gorgeous-- love the fabric, and I love the kimono style!!!!  I am new to all of this, is the kimono style hard to sew?  Looks a wee bit intimidating......




Everytime I see the kimono I want to take the pattern and make it in to an adult pattern.  I just need to get the mojo going to want to think that hard.


----------



## tmh0206

shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!



you did a great job!!!


----------



## Granna4679

jonesephus said:


> That's gorgeous-- love the fabric, and I love the kimono style!!!!  I am new to all of this, is the kimono style hard to sew?  Looks a wee bit intimidating......



Thank you.  No...actually, I think this may be one of the easiest patterns I have done.  Look at it this way, there is only one side seam....no buttons, zippers, or elastic....and only one tiny little ruffle.  You can do it.  It is called the wrap dress from YCMT.  



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



Love the snow white dresses.  And your little ones are just so cute!!

Wendy - love the towels and your beach pictures!!  Looks like so much fun.

Alicia - the matching outfits are so cute.  You did a great job matching.  I can't wait to see a picture of them together in them.

Heather - the Batman and Robin outfits are so cute.  Looks like they are loving them!!

And to all the new ladies - Welcome and everything looks great.  I love all of the new outfits.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

My two DSs want to be Woody for Halloween and no way am I spending $45 for each a costume...  so I am determined to make it for them. I made them each a pair of denim pants last night, and have red bandanas, yellow tshirts and cowboy hats for each, I am planning on making them belts out of felt, and buying them a little sheriff badge somewhere. The only thing I don't have is a pattern for the vest. I bought cow print material, but I am afraid to just wing it. Can any of you gals recommend a good pattern for a vest? Thanks


----------



## T-rox

I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tracipierce

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you.  No...actually, I think this may be one of the easiest patterns I have done.  Look at it this way, there is only one side seam....no buttons, zippers, or elastic....and only one tiny little ruffle.  You can do it.  It is called the wrap dress from YCMT.
> .



Can I ask, is it the wrap top and dress pattern on YCMT?  I just did a search for wrap dress and tons came up   Just want to make sure I'm looking at the correct pattern


----------



## clairemolly

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My two DSs want to be Woody for Halloween and no way am I spending $45 for each a costume...  so I am determined to make it for them. I made them each a pair of denim pants last night, and have red bandanas, yellow tshirts and cowboy hats for each, I am planning on making them belts out of felt, and buying them a little sheriff badge somewhere. The only thing I don't have is a pattern for the vest. I bought cow print material, but I am afraid to just wing it. Can any of you gals recommend a good pattern for a vest? Thanks



CarlaC has a vest pattern on youcanmakethis dot com...I haven't tried that one of hers, but the other 8-10 patterns of hers I have are fabulous!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job!  I especially love the Peter Pan outfit.



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



Wow,  I can't believe you are a beginner.  My first stuff was nowhere nearly that good!



shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!




Great job!


----------



## kidneygirl

tracipierce said:


> Can I ask, is it the wrap top and dress pattern on YCMT?  I just did a search for wrap dress and tons came up   Just want to make sure I'm looking at the correct pattern



Yes, it is the wrap top and dress.  I've used that pattern, too.  It was way easier than I thought it would be!


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OH MY GOSH! those outfits are adorable!  Welcome to the group and be sure to post LOTS of pics.


----------



## aksunshine

MinnieVanMom said:


> How is Gabriel doing?  I bet he is getting big?  Post a picture please so we can watch him grow up.  Very cute clothing and you are so nice to make things for family.  The frayed is fun in quilts also.
> 
> 
> I bet they look adorable together.  Very nice work!




Thanks! What mommy doesn't want to show off her baby???? You don't have to ask me twice!!

About 9 weeks





At the Make-A-Wish Scrapbook fundraiser I held. I made his outfit. About 3 weeks ago!





From his 5 week pictures.






And just so you can compare, this is Levi at five weeks.


----------



## tracipierce

kidneygirl said:


> Yes, it is the wrap top and dress.  I've used that pattern, too.  It was way easier than I thought it would be!



 love the dress pic too, its beautiful!

I'm debating whether to buy the dress pattern or not, just spent a lot of money on the ultimate ruffler.... £39 which is almost $60 

Good news is that I have managed to digitize my own santa stitch!!! (some of you might remember that I asked about a week ago if anyone had seen one to buy)  I contacted claire from stitchontime and also digital by designs, and was told it couldn't be done..... well I'm not surprised they didn't want to do it... it took me so long, around 3 days to get it right and that was none stop from morning till night.  Now I'm pretty new to digitizing so I probably made a lot of silly mistakes, but I'm so happy its done now.  I will post pics later!


----------



## Granna4679

tracipierce said:


> Can I ask, is it the wrap top and dress pattern on YCMT?  I just did a search for wrap dress and tons came up   Just want to make sure I'm looking at the correct pattern





kidneygirl said:


> Yes, it is the wrap top and dress.  I've used that pattern, too.  It was way easier than I thought it would be!



Yes...that is correct.  I love this one too!!  



aksunshine said:


> Thanks! What mommy doesn't want to show off her baby???? You don't have to ask me twice!!
> 
> About 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Make-A-Wish Scrapbook fundraiser I held. I made his outfit. About 3 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From his 5 week pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can compare, this is Levi at five weeks.



Alicia - they are soooo sweet!!!  And he DOES look so much like Levi!


----------



## T-rox

i love love love alice. love this dress. wish i could find ANY fabric for alice.


----------



## T-rox

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Fellow Disboutiqers...I will be at WDW Oct 10-18 (no park on the 10th)
> 
> WHo else will be there?
> I will be there


----------



## T-rox

hellokittiemama said:


> So my trip is in a month. We are meeting up with good friends who have an overlapping trip so I was talking to my friend while finalizing our itineraries and I was telling her about some of the outfits that my daughter plans to wear.  I have 4 new outfits for this trip plus the handful she already has - and thankfully has been able to wear year after year thanks to free sizing that has allowed for dresses to become tops, pants to become capri's etc.  She thinks it is too many outfits.  I say never enough!!!
> 
> So, I'm wondering - if its a 9 day trip.. how many would YOU bring?



seriously? a nine day trip. at least 18 and maybe 27, plus pjs and bathing suits and cover up. need another car just for dd outfits.


----------



## jas0202

So, I am using the portrait peasant to make "Stepsister-ish" dresses for 1900PF.  (those who have been following my saga, I decided to do dresses rather than tops and easy fit pants.)  ANYWAY...I am going to do something similar to the Cinderella Princessified Simply Sweet directions on Carla's blog to do the peplums for the Stepsisters dresses...but...the portrait peasant is an empire waist dress version, which I think would put the peplum up too high and look silly.  I know there's an elongated bodice, but I think that will be too long and too "a-line" shaped to attach a skirt afterward with the peplum. I just don't think that it would end up looking right.

SO...I have two different things in my head...don't know which one would be easier, still true to the style, and make more sense..so I came to the experts!  

Option 1:  
Just make an elongated bodice dress, sleeves one color, the rest of the dress another color...possibly a contrasting ruffle, then somehow fashion a peplum attached to ties (kind of like a backwards apron) that they could tie on around the waist.  Pros...peplum can be removed and it can just be a plain dress.  Cons...will it work, and not exactly the same color scheme as the "real stepsisters."  (their dresses have contrasting colors for the skirt and bodice.)

Option 2:
Use the Empire waist pattern, but add a few inches to the bottom of the bodice, but don't angle out like the elongated bodice pattern does.  Then, attach the peplum and skirt similar to the simply sweet.  Pros...sounds like it might be easier, more "true to form" in terms of ability to match "real" dresses.  Cons...don't know if it will work, and the dress basically goes to the dress up box then, because it will forever be a stepsister dress with attached peplum.

HELP DISBOUTIQUERS!!!


----------



## T-rox

nnyl_irret said:


> Desperate to find a girls plain black t-shirt size 5 or 6.... have you seen any lately?  All I can find right now are the long sleeves



old navy has been having them on sale for $4 on line and in store


----------



## ncmomof2

T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Welcome!  Very cute!


----------



## tmh0206

aksunshine said:


> Thanks! What mommy doesn't want to show off her baby???? You don't have to ask me twice!!
> 
> About 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Make-A-Wish Scrapbook fundraiser I held. I made his outfit. About 3 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From his 5 week pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can compare, this is Levi at five weeks.



SO PRECIOUS!!! and he definetly resembles your little angel!


----------



## shanni

Thanks so much for the compliments, everyone!! I've been looking at fabric and patterns all day trying to figure out what to do next! There aren't a lot of places to get fabric where I live, what online source do you all use?



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



Okay- so you TOTALLY put me to shame! lol! Those are awesome! Great job! What pattern is that? My 4 yo would LOVE that!


----------



## SallyfromDE

shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!



What do you mean you don't sew? Looks like it to me! The girls look great and happy to be in something you made. 



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



I love this dress! The apron is such a cute idea! 



T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Welcome!! I love your outfits!! The Cheshire is my favorite. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## thefigueroas

Well, here I go.  I thought about just dipping my toes but figured it would be better just to jump right in to this pool of talent.  I am not new to the Disboards but I am somewhat new to this forum.  I guess I should start of by introducing you to my darlings....






My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband. 






What do you think of the fabric?  The four on the right are the ones that go into the jumper.  I don't know how the other got into the picture. 

 I hope to make many friends here and please let me know if I am doing something wrong or if you know of a better way of doing something.  I am always happy to hear of shortcuts.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## masonite

thefigueroas said:


> Well, here I go.  I thought about just dipping my toes but figured it would be better just to jump right in to this pool of talent.  I am not new to the Disboards but I am somewhat new to this forum.  I guess I should start of by introducing you to my darlings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the fabric?  The four on the right are the ones that go into the jumper.  I don't know how the other got into the picture.
> 
> I hope to make many friends here and please let me know if I am doing something wrong or if you know of a better way of doing something.  I am always happy to hear of shortcuts.  Thanks for listening!




Love the fabric combo!!


----------



## masonite

Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!  

I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!

 My dd loves it!  I'm waiting for an order from ON/Gap with a plain white shirt in it---I'll embellish that to go with the skirt.  [Never mind the pj top she's wearing in pics!]  She'll also wear it with black chucks/converse. 

I have a bunch of Riley Blake 'Boo to You' halloween fabric I am going to use to make her a halloween skirt as well.


----------



## ncmomof2

thefigueroas said:


> My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the fabric?  The four on the right are the ones that go into the jumper.  I don't know how the other got into the picture.



I can't say I like it, but I am an Aggie  



masonite said:


> Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!
> 
> I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!
> 
> My dd loves it!  I'm waiting for an order from ON/Gap with a plain white shirt in it---I'll embellish that to go with the skirt.  [Never mind the pj top she's wearing in pics!]  She'll also wear it with black chucks/converse.
> 
> I have a bunch of Riley Blake 'Boo to You' halloween fabric I am going to use to make her a halloween skirt as well.



So cute!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thanks for all the compliments on the Ariel skirt.

Alicia- I don't think the Audrey skirt is hard. I have some things I might prefer were a little different in the pattern, but nothing truly "hard" about it. If you have questions Lisa is usually around on facebook to answer pretty quickly- or ask me if you like 
I love the pattern.
Although my Mother informed me (after seeing my 3rd one) that she didn't care for the pattern because she didn't like "how the ruffles just start in the back and then end"
I prefer it to the Nie Nie skirt because I think it's very wearable and the ruffles can be tamed and the front is great for showing off a great piece of fabric or embroidery.

I love the Audrey- it's been my last 3 sewing projects. I want to do some Children's Corner patterns soon- they are waiting in my file box....


----------



## birdie757

Everything lately has looked so great that has been posted!  I have been reading just not posting.  I haven't sewn anything.  I got stuck on "modified bed rest".  I can still take dd to her activities but I have to rest the rest of the time and drink tons of water.  I had the same exact thing happen at the same exact time when I was pregnant with dd...low fluid.  Now they are already talking about inducing at 37 weeks...if I make it that far.  

We booked a trip for Dec yesterday since they finally released the AP room discounts for the rest of the year.  We will be heading to Boardwalk for a few days in Dec for Emily's first official trip.  It looks like we won't have any customs this trip since there is no way I will get two sets of outfits done on bed rest.

I am just living through you guys right now so keep on sewing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My two DSs want to be Woody for Halloween and no way am I spending $45 for each a costume...  so I am determined to make it for them. I made them each a pair of denim pants last night, and have red bandanas, yellow tshirts and cowboy hats for each, I am planning on making them belts out of felt, and buying them a little sheriff badge somewhere. The only thing I don't have is a pattern for the vest. I bought cow print material, but I am afraid to just wing it. Can any of you gals recommend a good pattern for a vest? Thanks


Already said but YCMT has a very easy vest pattern.



aksunshine said:


> Thanks! What mommy doesn't want to show off her baby???? You don't have to ask me twice!!
> 
> About 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Make-A-Wish Scrapbook fundraiser I held. I made his outfit. About 3 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From his 5 week pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can compare, this is Levi at five weeks.


He is so cute!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


tracipierce said:


> love the dress pic too, its beautiful!
> 
> I'm debating whether to buy the dress pattern or not, just spent a lot of money on the ultimate ruffler.... £39 which is almost $60
> 
> Good news is that I have managed to digitize my own santa stitch!!! (some of you might remember that I asked about a week ago if anyone had seen one to buy)  I contacted claire from stitchontime and also digital by designs, and was told it couldn't be done..... well I'm not surprised they didn't want to do it... it took me so long, around 3 days to get it right and that was none stop from morning till night.  Now I'm pretty new to digitizing so I probably made a lot of silly mistakes, but I'm so happy its done now.  I will post pics later!


Congrats on the new ruffler and digitizing.  I can't wait to see what you made.



thefigueroas said:


> Well, here I go.  I thought about just dipping my toes but figured it would be better just to jump right in to this pool of talent.  I am not new to the Disboards but I am somewhat new to this forum.  I guess I should start of by introducing you to my darlings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the fabric?  The four on the right are the ones that go into the jumper.  I don't know how the other got into the picture.
> 
> I hope to make many friends here and please let me know if I am doing something wrong or if you know of a better way of doing something.  I am always happy to hear of shortcuts.  Thanks for listening!


Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your family with us.  The fabric is nice and very Texas.



masonite said:


> Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!
> I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!
> 
> My dd loves it!  I'm waiting for an order from ON/Gap with a plain white shirt in it---I'll embellish that to go with the skirt.  [Never mind the pj top she's wearing in pics!]  She'll also wear it with black chucks/converse.
> 
> I have a bunch of Riley Blake 'Boo to You' halloween fabric I am going to use to make her a halloween skirt as well.


Talk about ruffle power!  Wow that is a lot of ruffles, very cute.


----------



## aksunshine

Annalee I love that!!! So cute!!


Ok,  bought the Audrey yesterday. I have a couple of sets planned for it already. The first involves the Steamboat Willie applique I got from Heather. I decided to d a practice run with it today. This is what I got. Sorry the pic isn't great, its my phone.










I am glad it wasn't the real deal, because I have flaws. Can you ladies help me fix them? First with the fabric wrinkle. Will 2 layers of stabilizer fix that? 

My main concern is that the satin stitching seems to have shifted in spots, revealing the bright thread I used to tack down the fabric, and, in a couple of spots missing the fabric edge altogether. What can I do differently? I am ready to get started.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is the little version of the Tiana dress for DD1.
















Only two more dresses, both Cinderella and then 20 some shirts!!  I just hope I can decide what to do for the Cinderella dresses...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> Annalee I love that!!! So cute!!
> 
> 
> Ok,  bought the Audrey yesterday. I have a couple of sets planned for it already. The first involves the Steamboat Willie applique I got from Heather. I decided to d a practice run with it today. This is what I got. Sorry the pic isn't great, its my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad it wasn't the real deal, because I have flaws. Can you ladies help me fix them? First with the fabric wrinkle. Will 2 layers of stabilizer fix that?
> 
> My main concern is that the satin stitching seems to have shifted in spots, revealing the bright thread I used to tack down the fabric, and, in a couple of spots missing the fabric edge altogether. What can I do differently? I am ready to get started.



That is really unusual to get that sort of result from a HeatherSue design, but here are my thoughts...

It looks like either you do need to do two layers of stabilizer OR a heavier stabilizer altogether.  If that is a knit fabric you're embroidering; I've started using a light spaying of Sulky KK2000 temporary adhesive on the back of my knits and then hand press the stabilizer on before hooping.  Then, with knits especially you have to have the fabric hooped as taught as possible without stretching it, then tighten that hoop as tight as humanly possible to avoid the fabric from moving.  It's really easy to get fabric shift when you have to trim appliques along the way.  I even use that little coin screwdriver to further tighten my hoops most of the time, even with quilting cotton.  Another thought is that maybe your tension is a little too tight, I'm not sure which machine you have but your manual will tell you how to adjust this.  Oh and I'd also use a less contrasting color for your basting stitches.  Maybe an off white thread for the white parts and a grey thread for the black parts??  It's nice to be able to see the thread for trimming purposes, but the brighter the color the worse it shines as an error even if it's just a tiny one.

I also wanted to comment that the baby pictures you posted earlier are so ADORABLE!!  That Gabriel is a QTpa2T!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the little version of the Tiana dress for DD1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two more dresses, both Cinderella and then 20 some shirts!!  I just hope I can decide what to do for the Cinderella dresses...



SO CUTE!!  Your little girl is just so precious

I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family 

Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!


----------



## ncmomof2

Diz-Mommy said:


> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!




Congratulations!  Have a safe delivery!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

masonite said:


> Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!
> 
> I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!
> 
> My dd loves it!  I'm waiting for an order from ON/Gap with a plain white shirt in it---I'll embellish that to go with the skirt.  [Never mind the pj top she's wearing in pics!]  She'll also wear it with black chucks/converse.
> 
> I have a bunch of Riley Blake 'Boo to You' halloween fabric I am going to use to make her a halloween skirt as well.



 Oh my. I must buy this pattern now. Too cute!!!


----------



## thefigueroas

> My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!



Good luck!  A girl is SO MUCH FUN! Show pictures when you are up and able!  I know I am a newbie but I love me some newborn baby pictures!  

It took us 10 years to have our daughter (fertility issues) but was she worth the wait!  She may be a little stinker but is she fun...we just refer to her as Miss Sassy.


----------



## aksunshine

Diz-Mommy said:


> That is really unusual to get that sort of result from a HeatherSue design, but here are my thoughts...
> 
> It looks like either you do need to do two layers of stabilizer OR a heavier stabilizer altogether.  If that is a knit fabric you're embroidering; I've started using a light spaying of Sulky KK2000 temporary adhesive on the back of my knits and then hand press the stabilizer on before hooping.  Then, with knits especially you have to have the fabric hooped as taught as possible without stretching it, then tighten that hoop as tight as humanly possible to avoid the fabric from moving.  It's really easy to get fabric shift when you have to trim appliques along the way.  I even use that little coin screwdriver to further tighten my hoops most of the time, even with quilting cotton.  Another thought is that maybe your tension is a little too tight, I'm not sure which machine you have but your manual will tell you how to adjust this.  Oh and I'd also use a less contrasting color for your basting stitches.  Maybe an off white thread for the white parts and a grey thread for the black parts??  It's nice to be able to see the thread for trimming purposes, but the brighter the color the worse it shines as an error even if it's just a tiny one.
> 
> I also wanted to comment that the baby pictures you posted earlier are so ADORABLE!!  That Gabriel is a QTpa2T!!
> 
> 
> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!




Ohmy goodness!!! Congrats!!! Mine were all c- sections, here is to a quick recovery!

Thank you for the compliments and advice. It's actually broadcloth. I don't think it is Heather's design, I think I did something...

I was planning to change the thread colors and to dbl my stabilizer. I hope it works!


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Also, Wendy, your towels are so cute!  Did you use any stablizer for those?



I hooped the towels and floated a layer of water soluable stabilizer on top....


Alicia - pictures are SO CUTE!!! your boys really do look alike!!!
I typically hoop some med weight cut away stabilizer then put my material/tshirt over that and use a tack down stitch to hold it in place. I love applique!!!


----------



## clairemolly

Diz-Mommy said:


> SO CUTE!!  Your little girl is just so precious
> 
> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!



Good luck tomorrow!  My 3rd c-section was 2 weeks ago today.  I hope yours goes as smoothly as mine did, if not more so

I am the one with the opposite family as yours...we finally got our baby boy after 2 girls!


----------



## princesskayla

T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Welcome and love the Peter Pan outfit! What pattern did you use?



thefigueroas said:


> Well, here I go.  I thought about just dipping my toes but figured it would be better just to jump right in to this pool of talent.  I am not new to the Disboards but I am somewhat new to this forum.  I guess I should start of by introducing you to my darlings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the fabric?  The four on the right are the ones that go into the jumper.  I don't know how the other got into the picture.
> 
> I hope to make many friends here and please let me know if I am doing something wrong or if you know of a better way of doing something.  I am always happy to hear of shortcuts.  Thanks for listening!



Cute kids! Welcome to club. Can't wait to see your first outfit.





masonite said:


> Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!
> 
> I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!
> 
> My dd loves it!  I'm waiting for an order from ON/Gap with a plain white shirt in it---I'll embellish that to go with the skirt.  [Never mind the pj top she's wearing in pics!]  She'll also wear it with black chucks/converse.
> 
> I have a bunch of Riley Blake 'Boo to You' halloween fabric I am going to use to make her a halloween skirt as well.




I must have missed the Nie Nie skirt, but it super cute. Might have to find it after Disney. 



aksunshine said:


> Annalee I love that!!! So cute!!
> 
> 
> Ok,  bought the Audrey yesterday. I have a couple of sets planned for it already. The first involves the Steamboat Willie applique I got from Heather. I decided to d a practice run with it today. This is what I got. Sorry the pic isn't great, its my phone.
> I am glad it wasn't the real deal, because I have flaws. Can you ladies help me fix them? First with the fabric wrinkle. Will 2 layers of stabilizer fix that?
> 
> My main concern is that the satin stitching seems to have shifted in spots, revealing the bright thread I used to tack down the fabric, and, in a couple of spots missing the fabric edge altogether. What can I do differently? I am ready to get started.



I would stretch the fabric as much I could. I have done that design 5 times now and I have not had a problem, but I do not take my hoop off the machine. I always cut around the needle. (It's a pain - but I know that my design will not get off centered. I also use the same color thread to tack down as the color that I will use on top. HTH.




ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the little version of the Tiana dress for DD1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two more dresses, both Cinderella and then 20 some shirts!!  I just hope I can decide what to do for the Cinderella dresses...



Sweet dress. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> That is really unusual to get that sort of result from a HeatherSue design, but here are my thoughts...
> 
> 
> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!



Congratulations in advance!!! Good luck to you and here's hoping for a wonderful delivery, a healthy baby girl, and a speedy recovery. Enjoy your daughter's birthday party. (That is what we call deliveries in my neck of the hospital.  )


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Diz-Mommy said:


> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!




Congratulations and prayers for a safe delivery and speedy recovery!


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has offered kudos to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sew that many and still enjoy it, I just sew what I feel like and what time allows. This trip I will have 2 instead of 1 to sew for, and I will try to keep in balanced that each girl has something, but if I only get 6 done (one for each girl) so be it, if I feel like doing more, that's great too. I have more ideas than I do time. I think the key is to enjoy the sewing. I also like to make things that she would think would be fun to wear at home too. I don't want to make stuff that she would only wear on our trip.
> 
> 
> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.




My DD just saw this skirt and loved it. Ariel is her favorite. What pattern is this? Is this the Audrey skirt



birdie757 said:


> Everything lately has looked so great that has been posted!  I have been reading just not posting.  I haven't sewn anything.  I got stuck on "modified bed rest".  I can still take dd to her activities but I have to rest the rest of the time and drink tons of water.  I had the same exact thing happen at the same exact time when I was pregnant with dd...low fluid.  Now they are already talking about inducing at 37 weeks...if I make it that far.
> 
> 
> I am just living through you guys right now so keep on sewing!



It must be the DDs because I had the same thing with my first pregnancy. I was in the hospital for 6 weeks on bed rest and then had a CSect at 35 weeks. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> SO CUTE!!  Your little girl is just so precious
> 
> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!



Congrats and to Godspeed to a speedy recovery. When my 3rd was born I felt the same way. Our family is now complete.:hug:


----------



## NaeNae

NEED IDEAS!!!  DGD4 has a plain canvas tote bag (school issued ) that we would like to decorated somehow.  They have written her name in magic marker on one side and we can't cover her name up, although I think we could cover it if we put her name on there again.  I had hoped to maybe use some scrapes of different Disney material somehow.  ANY IDEAS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## SteffM

I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!


----------



## livndisney

SteffM said:


> I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!



I have never heard anything about that story.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

SteffM said:


> I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!




My Brother Innovis came with a ton of Disney embroidery things already loaded into it, I was told when I bought my machined that you could use them for personal items and gifts, but you couldn't sell items with Disney embroidery. I think you'll be just fine!


----------



## woodkins

SteffM said:


> I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!



That is an urban legend. We actually receive compliments on our home made Disney clothes. It is a copyright violation to make a replica of the character and sell it, but there are many variations of that myth going on for years.


----------



## squirrel

Teresa, 

I will be starting work on the Ariel Peplum this weekend.  After talking with my mom, I think I will do a tye on one with a bow at the back.  I didn't want it too bunchy with elastic.  The good thing is I should have enough fabric, that if I mess it up I can make another.

Any tips or thoughts before I start?


----------



## Cibahwewah

Hi all!  I have been keeping up but not posting much.  It's our 100 day mark--and we are all getting really excited.  The kids wrote a fan mail letter to Stitch to let him know we're coming.  I found Disney lanyards for $1 at Michaels, and our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today.  It feels so close even though it's so far away.  Anyways....here are some outfits I made recently.  

The first one is for our AK day, which starts with Tusker House breakfast. The pants came out small (darn those growing long legged pesky kids!), so the finished product now has 2 ruffles on each pants leg...problem solved.







The next is "Frightening McMean" (Have y'all seen the new Mater's Tall Tales CarsToon?  It's pretty cute).  DD loves Cars.  She was thrilled to find Cars panties at Target today.  Uh, back on track, she loves the "twirliness" of this skirt. "It goes high to the sky, Mommy!"  Of note, I used the Target brand Cherokee ultimate tee for girls for the embroidered tee--and for the first time, the satin stitching didn't leave small holes.  I used a lightweight (sheers, rayon) ballpoint needle instead of the regular ballpoint needle.  These are nice tshirts, especially when marked down to $4 each, but they are thinner than a nice Hanes beefy tee, so that must be why the smaller needle works better.










The next is my favorite Carla C pattern (A-line) with matching bloomers (which you probably can't see).  I got the fabric at a high end fabric store, so it's a lot heavier than the typical quilting cottons I usually get at JoAnn or Hancock's, but it looks nicer and more durable.  I sandwiched some jumbo rick rack between layers at the top for a scalloped edge, and made fabric covered buttons.  I thought this would give it more of a boutique look.  So cute for her first day of Junior Kindergarten!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

As always, you ladies have been busy!!  I love the latest pictures of all of the creations!!!   You are all inspirational to me!


----------



## SteffM

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all the people that posted!  I have less to worry about and more time to sew !


----------



## miprender

SteffM said:


> I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!



 How would they know that it wasn't an original Disney shirt?  Some people just like to scare other people. And as others posted mine and my mom's brother sewing machines are preloaded with Disney and Pixar images. And we have always made tshirts with iron on designs and always receive compliments from the CMs. I just can't wait to start wearing some of the appliqued shirts I want to make.


----------



## aksunshine

My Willie is much better now!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Code:
	






aksunshine said:


> My Willie is much better now!!!



Much better! How did you fix it?


----------



## birdie757

NaeNae said:


> NEED IDEAS!!!  DGD4 has a plain canvas tote bag (school issued ) that we would like to decorated somehow.  They have written her name in magic marker on one side and we can't cover her name up, although I think we could cover it if we put her name on there again.  I had hoped to maybe use some scrapes of different Disney material somehow.  ANY IDEAS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!



Dd's karate teacher wanted their names written on their uniforms in black sharpie...this killed me.  So I made a patch with her name on it and sewed it onto the uniform with just a straight stitch.  That way it could easily be taken off again.  I did her patch in the same color and material as her uniform, put the name in the middle and did a satin stitch around the edges and used a tear away stabilizer.  I have washed it tons and it is just like a part of the fabric now.


----------



## princesskayla

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all!  I have been keeping up but not posting much.  It's our 100 day mark--and we are all getting really excited.  The kids wrote a fan mail letter to Stitch to let him know we're coming.  I found Disney lanyards for $1 at Michaels, and our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today.  It feels so close even though it's so far away.  Anyways....here are some outfits I made recently.
> 
> The first one is for our AK day, which starts with Tusker House breakfast. The pants came out small (darn those growing long legged pesky kids!), so the finished product now has 2 ruffles on each pants leg...problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is "Frightening McMean" (Have y'all seen the new Mater's Tall Tales CarsToon?  It's pretty cute).  DD loves Cars.  She was thrilled to find Cars panties at Target today.  Uh, back on track, she loves the "twirliness" of this skirt. "It goes high to the sky, Mommy!"  Of note, I used the Target brand Cherokee ultimate tee for girls for the embroidered tee--and for the first time, the satin stitching didn't leave small holes.  I used a lightweight (sheers, rayon) ballpoint needle instead of the regular ballpoint needle.  These are nice tshirts, especially when marked down to $4 each, but they are thinner than a nice Hanes beefy tee, so that must be why the smaller needle works better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is my favorite Carla C pattern (A-line) with matching bloomers (which you probably can't see).  I got the fabric at a high end fabric store, so it's a lot heavier than the typical quilting cottons I usually get at JoAnn or Hancock's, but it looks nicer and more durable.  I sandwiched some jumbo rick rack between layers at the top for a scalloped edge, and made fabric covered buttons.  I thought this would give it more of a boutique look.  So cute for her first day of Junior Kindergarten!



Very sweet. I really like the last one. Great material.


----------



## aksunshine

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all!  I have been keeping up but not posting much.  It's our 100 day mark--and we are all getting really excited.  The kids wrote a fan mail letter to Stitch to let him know we're coming.  I found Disney lanyards for $1 at Michaels, and our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today.  It feels so close even though it's so far away.  Anyways....here are some outfits I made recently.
> 
> The first one is for our AK day, which starts with Tusker House breakfast. The pants came out small (darn those growing long legged pesky kids!), so the finished product now has 2 ruffles on each pants leg...problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is "Frightening McMean" (Have y'all seen the new Mater's Tall Tales CarsToon?  It's pretty cute).  DD loves Cars.  She was thrilled to find Cars panties at Target today.  Uh, back on track, she loves the "twirliness" of this skirt. "It goes high to the sky, Mommy!"  Of note, I used the Target brand Cherokee ultimate tee for girls for the embroidered tee--and for the first time, the satin stitching didn't leave small holes.  I used a lightweight (sheers, rayon) ballpoint needle instead of the regular ballpoint needle.  These are nice tshirts, especially when marked down to $4 each, but they are thinner than a nice Hanes beefy tee, so that must be why the smaller needle works better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is my favorite Carla C pattern (A-line) with matching bloomers (which you probably can't see).  I got the fabric at a high end fabric store, so it's a lot heavier than the typical quilting cottons I usually get at JoAnn or Hancock's, but it looks nicer and more durable.  I sandwiched some jumbo rick rack between layers at the top for a scalloped edge, and made fabric covered buttons.  I thought this would give it more of a boutique look.  So cute for her first day of Junior Kindergarten!



So very cute and so is your DD!



princesskayla said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better! How did you fix it?



Doubled the stabilizer! Seems to have fixed it!


----------



## ncmomof2

Cibahwewah said:


> Very cute!  Great job!


----------



## Granna4679

T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them



All very cute, but this Peter Pan one is my favorite (sorry...I lost the picture somehow)!!  I have to make an outfit with PeterPan/Tink/and Wendy for my DGDs 3rd birthday.  Her name is Wendy so I have to "spotlight" Wendy.  I have all of these fabrics already so you have given me some great ideas.  Which pattern did you use for this?



thefigueroas said:


> Well, here I go.  I thought about just dipping my toes but figured it would be better just to jump right in to this pool of talent.  I am not new to the Disboards but I am somewhat new to this forum.  I guess I should start of by introducing you to my darlings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the fabric?  The four on the right are the ones that go into the jumper.  I don't know how the other got into the picture.
> 
> I hope to make many friends here and please let me know if I am doing something wrong or if you know of a better way of doing something.  I am always happy to hear of shortcuts.  Thanks for listening!



Wellllll....everything looks good except for that Orange color...LOL!!  Just kidding...big Aggie fan here too!!  I am sure your outfits will be great...can't wait to see them.  



masonite said:


> Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!
> 
> I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!
> 
> My dd loves it!  I'm waiting for an order from ON/Gap with a plain white shirt in it---I'll embellish that to go with the skirt.  [Never mind the pj top she's wearing in pics!]  She'll also wear it with black chucks/converse.
> 
> I have a bunch of Riley Blake 'Boo to You' halloween fabric I am going to use to make her a halloween skirt as well.



I love this skirt!!  So cute.  I had heard of the Nie Nie skirt but didn't really know the story behind it until I searched for the pattern and it directed me to Nie Nie's blog.  Wow...what an inspiring lady!  If you haven't read her story, she was burned over 83% of her body in a plane crash and she survived and has gone on with her life with her husband and 4 children despite 4 months in the hospital and many, many surgeries.....a truly remarkable person.



ncmomof2 said:


> I can't say I like it, but I am an Aggie
> So cute!!







birdie757 said:


> Everything lately has looked so great that has been posted!  I have been reading just not posting.  I haven't sewn anything.  I got stuck on "modified bed rest".  I can still take dd to her activities but I have to rest the rest of the time and drink tons of water.  I had the same exact thing happen at the same exact time when I was pregnant with dd...low fluid.  Now they are already talking about inducing at 37 weeks...if I make it that far.
> 
> We booked a trip for Dec yesterday since they finally released the AP room discounts for the rest of the year.  We will be heading to Boardwalk for a few days in Dec for Emily's first official trip.  It looks like we won't have any customs this trip since there is no way I will get two sets of outfits done on bed rest.
> 
> I am just living through you guys right now so keep on sewing!



Ahh....I was wondering where you had been.  I hope little Emily hangs in there at least a few more weeks and that all goes well.  Good luck.  Keep us posted.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the little version of the Tiana dress for DD1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two more dresses, both Cinderella and then 20 some shirts!!  I just hope I can decide what to do for the Cinderella dresses...



Good luck on the Cindy dresses....I know they will be beautiful whatever you come up with.  This one is adorable (and the dress too)!



Diz-Mommy said:


> That is really unusual to get that sort of result from a HeatherSue design, but here are my thoughts...
> 
> It looks like either you do need to do two layers of stabilizer OR a heavier stabilizer altogether.  If that is a knit fabric you're embroidering; I've started using a light spaying of Sulky KK2000 temporary adhesive on the back of my knits and then hand press the stabilizer on before hooping.  Then, with knits especially you have to have the fabric hooped as taught as possible without stretching it, then tighten that hoop as tight as humanly possible to avoid the fabric from moving.  It's really easy to get fabric shift when you have to trim appliques along the way.  I even use that little coin screwdriver to further tighten my hoops most of the time, even with quilting cotton.  Another thought is that maybe your tension is a little too tight, I'm not sure which machine you have but your manual will tell you how to adjust this.  Oh and I'd also use a less contrasting color for your basting stitches.  Maybe an off white thread for the white parts and a grey thread for the black parts??  It's nice to be able to see the thread for trimming purposes, but the brighter the color the worse it shines as an error even if it's just a tiny one.
> 
> I also wanted to comment that the baby pictures you posted earlier are so ADORABLE!!  That Gabriel is a QTpa2T!!
> 
> 
> 
> SO CUTE!!  Your little girl is just so precious
> 
> I get to meet mine tomorrow   My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!



Oh....good luck....I will be thinking about you today.  Post as soon as you can...we want to see her!!!!!



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all!  I have been keeping up but not posting much.  It's our 100 day mark--and we are all getting really excited.  The kids wrote a fan mail letter to Stitch to let him know we're coming.  I found Disney lanyards for $1 at Michaels, and our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today.  It feels so close even though it's so far away.  Anyways....here are some outfits I made recently.
> 
> The first one is for our AK day, which starts with Tusker House breakfast. The pants came out small (darn those growing long legged pesky kids!), so the finished product now has 2 ruffles on each pants leg...problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is "Frightening McMean" (Have y'all seen the new Mater's Tall Tales CarsToon?  It's pretty cute).  DD loves Cars.  She was thrilled to find Cars panties at Target today.  Uh, back on track, she loves the "twirliness" of this skirt. "It goes high to the sky, Mommy!"  Of note, I used the Target brand Cherokee ultimate tee for girls for the embroidered tee--and for the first time, the satin stitching didn't leave small holes.  I used a lightweight (sheers, rayon) ballpoint needle instead of the regular ballpoint needle.  These are nice tshirts, especially when marked down to $4 each, but they are thinner than a nice Hanes beefy tee, so that must be why the smaller needle works better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is my favorite Carla C pattern (A-line) with matching bloomers (which you probably can't see).  I got the fabric at a high end fabric store, so it's a lot heavier than the typical quilting cottons I usually get at JoAnn or Hancock's, but it looks nicer and more durable.  I sandwiched some jumbo rick rack between layers at the top for a scalloped edge, and made fabric covered buttons.  I thought this would give it more of a boutique look.  So cute for her first day of Junior Kindergarten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



All of these are really cute.  The AK outfit is really cute.  Great idea to add the extra ruffle!!



aksunshine said:


> My Willie is much better now!!!



Yes, he is better!!  Sometimes, it just takes practice.  I put in a design I bought the other day (I didn't print out anything to show what it should look like even though I knew it was Minnie) and it said there were 49 stitch changes.  After I got to #10, I decided, I still couldn't tell what part it was I was stitching (the problem was it was sideways and I wasn't seeing that at all....!!!    So needless, to say...it never got finished.  LOL!


----------



## masonite

Granna4679 said:


> I love this skirt!!  So cute.  I had heard of the Nie Nie skirt but didn't really know the story behind it until I searched for the pattern and it directed me to Nie Nie's blog.  Wow...what an inspiring lady!  If you haven't read her story, she was burned over 83% of her body in a plane crash and she survived and has gone on with her life with her husband and 4 children despite 4 months in the hospital and many, many surgeries.....a truly remarkable person.



I know, isn't she amazing?  Part of the reason I love the skirt is because of the story behind it!  They actually live near me [I don't know them personally, however].  Truly inspiring.


----------



## T-rox

princesskayla said:


> Welcome and love the Peter Pan outfit! What pattern did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute kids! Welcome to club. Can't wait to see your first outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed the Nie Nie skirt, but it super cute. Might have to find it after Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> I would stretch the fabric as much I could. I have done that design 5 times now and I have not had a problem, but I do not take my hoop off the machine. I always cut around the needle. (It's a pain - but I know that my design will not get off centered. I also use the same color thread to tack down as the color that I will use on top. HTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations in advance!!! Good luck to you and here's hoping for a wonderful delivery, a healthy baby girl, and a speedy recovery. Enjoy your daughter's birthday party. (That is what we call deliveries in my neck of the hospital.  )


i used 3 different patterns. all mccalls. 1 for the pants plue embellishments from my brain, 2 for the top plus embellishment from my brain. the peter pan was my very first attempt to applique ever.


----------



## T-rox

Granna4679 said:


> All very cute, but this Peter Pan one is my favorite (sorry...I lost the picture somehow)!!  I have to make an outfit with PeterPan/Tink/and Wendy for my DGDs 3rd birthday.  Her name is Wendy so I have to "spotlight" Wendy.  I have all of these fabrics already so you have given me some great ideas.  Which pattern did you use for this?
> i used 3. all mccalls. can look at home for pattern numbers. simple elastic capri with flat front waist band. the top was 2 patterns put together ( will research numbers if you want, plus embellishment from my head, ( the rick rack and lowest ruffle and applique work).zipper in back. thanks for compliment it was my first attempt ever at applique-ing (sp?)


----------



## Disneymom1218

T-rox said:


> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All very cute, but this Peter Pan one is my favorite (sorry...I lost the picture somehow)!!  I have to make an outfit with PeterPan/Tink/and Wendy for my DGDs 3rd birthday.  Her name is Wendy so I have to "spotlight" Wendy.  I have all of these fabrics already so you have given me some great ideas.  Which pattern did you use for this?
> 
> 
> 
> i used 3. all mccalls. can look at home for pattern numbers. simple elastic capri with flat front waist band. the top was 2 patterns put together ( will research numbers if you want, plus embellishment from my head, ( the rick rack and lowest ruffle and applique work).zipper in back. thanks for compliment it was my first attempt ever at applique-ing (sp?)
Click to expand...


You did a great job. it's adorable. I love that dress/top with pants look.


----------



## thefigueroas

> Wellllll....everything looks good except for that Orange color...LOL!! Just kidding...big Aggie fan here too!! I am sure your outfits will be great...can't wait to see them.



Okay......that is the second of you Aggies to respond.  I am starting to wonder what sort of riff raff are in this club. 

On a different note, the BEAUTIFUL University of Texas Longhorn fabric has been washed, is finishing up being dried, and is getting ready to be ironed.  I need to go get stabilizer, and since my daughter is about to start potty training I thought snaps would be a better option than buttons for the straps.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Piper

Longhorn here--we're not all riff raff!


----------



## kidneygirl

jas0202 said:


> So, I am using the portrait peasant to make "Stepsister-ish" dresses for 1900PF.  (those who have been following my saga, I decided to do dresses rather than tops and easy fit pants.)  ANYWAY...I am going to do something similar to the Cinderella Princessified Simply Sweet directions on Carla's blog to do the peplums for the Stepsisters dresses...but...the portrait peasant is an empire waist dress version, which I think would put the peplum up too high and look silly.  I know there's an elongated bodice, but I think that will be too long and too "a-line" shaped to attach a skirt afterward with the peplum. I just don't think that it would end up looking right.
> 
> SO...I have two different things in my head...don't know which one would be easier, still true to the style, and make more sense..so I came to the experts!
> 
> Option 1:
> Just make an elongated bodice dress, sleeves one color, the rest of the dress another color...possibly a contrasting ruffle, then somehow fashion a peplum attached to ties (kind of like a backwards apron) that they could tie on around the waist.  Pros...peplum can be removed and it can just be a plain dress.  Cons...will it work, and not exactly the same color scheme as the "real stepsisters."  (their dresses have contrasting colors for the skirt and bodice.)
> 
> Option 2:
> Use the Empire waist pattern, but add a few inches to the bottom of the bodice, but don't angle out like the elongated bodice pattern does.  Then, attach the peplum and skirt similar to the simply sweet.  Pros...sounds like it might be easier, more "true to form" in terms of ability to match "real" dresses.  Cons...don't know if it will work, and the dress basically goes to the dress up box then, because it will forever be a stepsister dress with attached peplum.
> 
> HELP DISBOUTIQUERS!!!



I used the portrait peasant shirt and added a skirt and peplum (Carla's instructions) to the bottom of the shirt and added a petti underneath.


----------



## ncmomof2

thefigueroas said:


> Okay......that is the second of you Aggies to respond.  I am starting to wonder what sort of riff raff are in this club.
> 
> On a different note, the BEAUTIFUL University of Texas Longhorn fabric has been washed, is finishing up being dried, and is getting ready to be ironed.  I need to go get stabilizer, and since my daughter is about to start potty training I thought snaps would be a better option than buttons for the straps.  Any thoughts?





Piper said:


> Longhorn here--we're not all riff raff!




Sorry for the joke.


----------



## jas0202

kidneygirl said:


> I used the portrait peasant shirt and added a skirt and peplum (Carla's instructions) to the bottom of the shirt and added a petti underneath.



This is what I wanted to see!!!  Thank you!  
So, did you use the elongated bodice pattern as is from the instructions?  Or did you taper it down so it wasn't so "a-line-ish?"  I love the way these look.  Excellent job...thanks for sharing!


----------



## kidneygirl

jas0202 said:


> This is what I wanted to see!!!  Thank you!
> So, did you use the elongated bodice pattern as is from the instructions?  Or did you taper it down so it wasn't so "a-line-ish?"  I love the way these look.  Excellent job...thanks for sharing!



I'm pretty sure I made the elongated bodice, without tapering it.  I had just started sewing dresses when I made it last year, so I was too afraid to alter the pattern.  .


----------



## thefigueroas

ncmomof2 said:


> Sorry for the joke.



Oh no.  I in no way wanted to upset anyone.  I am new and never intended to make trouble.  I hope you knew I was just joking too.  I thought we were all just getting into each other being Longhorns and Aggies.  I really was enjoying the teasing.  Please don't apologize.  If anything, it looks as if I went too far.  I am sorry.


----------



## Granna4679

thefigueroas said:


> Oh no.  I in no way wanted to upset anyone.  I am new and never intended to make trouble.  I hope you knew I was just joking too.  I thought we were all just getting into each other being Longhorns and Aggies.  I really was enjoying the teasing.  Please don't apologize.  If anything, it looks as if I went too far.  I am sorry.



No offense on this end!!  Half of my family is Longhorn proud!!  It is just natural for me to make a joke about it.  I put 2 through A&M...so I am obligated to the place that has all of my money, right??  So glad you have joined us!!!!!!  Can't wait to see what you make with the longhorn fabric.  I am currently working on 4 pairs of Texas A&M Overalls myself.  I should be able to post pictures by end of weekend (hopefully)!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

thefigueroas said:


> Oh no.  I in no way wanted to upset anyone.  I am new and never intended to make trouble.  I hope you knew I was just joking too.  I thought we were all just getting into each other being Longhorns and Aggies.  I really was enjoying the teasing.  Please don't apologize.  If anything, it looks as if I went too far.  I am sorry.




No big deal.  I just wanted to make sure you were not offended.


----------



## thefigueroas

ncmomof2 said:


> No big deal.  I just wanted to make sure you were not offended.



I was absolutely in no way offended.  I was enjoying it immensely.  My husband is in the Navy so we don't often get to rib Aggies as we aren't around ya'll very much anymore.  I guess I went a little to far (what else is new ).  

I also wanted to let you know that I love your work! I have been lurking a while and have been seeing your pictures lately.  Beautiful!


----------



## thefigueroas

Granna4679 said:


> No offense on this end!!  Half of my family is Longhorn proud!!  It is just natural for me to make a joke about it.  I put 2 through A&M...so I am obligated to the place that has all of my money, right??  So glad you have joined us!!!!!!  Can't wait to see what you make with the longhorn fabric.  I am currently working on 4 pairs of Texas A&M Overalls myself.  I should be able to post pictures by end of weekend (hopefully)!!!!



I will be sure to show the jumper.  I would love to see the overalls!


----------



## SallyfromDE

SteffM said:


> I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!



I've never heard this story. At the shop where I got my machine, they make a point of telling you not to purchase online, Disney designs as the are a copyright infringment. Sounds like maybe Disney has asked thier retailers to"put the fear of the mouse" into customers. lol. But you can make your own items for yourself. I just always figured if someone asked where I got a emb design, I'd just say a friend made it for me. Or I did. As for what I've heard, Disney goes after people that "sell" or ask for donations. They are pretty forceful is "requesting" you remove the items from your webite. I remember years ago, a woman was making clothes with Dis fabric and selling on  Disney went after her, and she sued them and won. If you notice, their fabrics now say in the selvage, for personal use only. Or something to that effect.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Nini pointed out to me that we'll be there at the same time.  So Nini, here's what my goofy crew and my lime green stroller looks like.  If anyone else sees us, be sure to say hi!


----------



## tracipierce

Ok folks,.... here goes...

here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design






close up of the applique







thanks for looking


----------



## Disneymom1218

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


Looks Great to me. Awesome job


----------



## jessica52877

SteffM said:


> I have a question for all of you!  I am making embroidered shirts and other outfits for our trip.  I went into the dealership tonight because I was having trouble getting some fonts loaded into my embroidery program.  The gal was showing me what to do.  While we were talking she told me to be careful with shirts that have embroidered Disney characters on them.  They had held a seminar and a story was told that a woman wearing an self embroidered shirt at Disney, was arrested, fined $30,000 and all of her sewing gear was taken away.  I can find nothing on-line about this, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  So now, 15 days before we leave, and I am freaking out that the kids will not be able to wear anything I made .  So, has anyone heard anything like this?  My DH tells me no, that copyright laws don't work like that.  Help!



I have heard this story (or similar) a million times. There is no way that happened walking around a disney park. You are allowed to make items for your own personal use. When I bought my brother I had to sign an agreement that I would not use the built in disney designs for profit. No worries there. I assume though that doesn't even happen anymore since so many are bought off of HSN and were at walmart. Just don't talk disney with the "old folks" at the sewing shop!


----------



## tracipierce

Disneymom1218 said:


> Looks Great to me. Awesome job



Thank-you!!!!!


----------



## birdie757

SallyfromDE said:


> I've never heard this story. At the shop where I got my machine, they make a point of telling you not to purchase online, Disney designs as the are a copyright infringment. Sounds like maybe Disney has asked thier retailers to"put the fear of the mouse" into customers. lol. But you can make your own items for yourself. I just always figured if someone asked where I got a emb design, I'd just say a friend made it for me. Or I did. As for what I've heard, Disney goes after people that "sell" or ask for donations. They are pretty forceful is "requesting" you remove the items from your webite. I remember years ago, a woman was making clothes with Dis fabric and selling on  Disney went after her, and she sued them and won. If you notice, their fabrics now say in the selvage, for personal use only. Or something to that effect.



I always thought the stores told you not to buy online because of the sets they sell in their stores for big bucks.  When I bought my machine the dealer was trying to sell me some brother cards and I was like, "no thanks I can digitize what I want" and he said that there was no way I could digitize anything of good quality on my own.  HA!


----------



## aksunshine

I have sewing machine issues!!! UGH! I have to get some more fabric for the Audrey, so I decided to work ona simple skirt for me. I am trying to hem it with a straight stitch. I have noticed the past 2 days, my straight stitches are bunching after the fabric feeds through. I thought ric rac must be difficult when it was doing this earlier, but turns out that wasn't it. It seems to be getting worse. I have rethreaded several times, top and bobbin, chaged bobbin,  changed needle, and cleaned out bobbin case. I think it is tension, but I am too inexperienced to know. I have tried between 3 and 4, will too loose cause my problem? What else can I try?


----------



## aksunshine

Traci, I think your Stitch is cute! And the stitching looks nice too!


----------



## peachygreen

Still working on planning my outfits for the trip (eventually I'll start sewing my outfits  I think I'll wait until after I get my ADR's finalized and figured)

I am pretty sure I am going to do dinner @ Ohana for our arrival night and my birthday.  

So for Ohana I was thinking of doing a portrait peasant dress in this fabric






I was going to add a big orange flower to my DD's hair and get a lai of mainly orange and yellow flowers.  

But looking at some pictures online of Minnie Mouse on DCL and a dancer in Ohana, I'm wodering if maybe the Cathy Dress might look more tropical.  What do you think?

Any just because I haven't posted it yet, here is my baby girl in my first sorta Carly Bubble Romper.  I forgot to put in the casing in the legs, so they are open instead of fitted.  











THose were her 3 month growth pictures.  No I did not do the quilt, my mom did.  I do not have that much patience to do that much cross stitch.


----------



## revrob

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



I think it looks fabulous!  The digitizing job looks very professional to me!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hey guys....I am so behind on this thread!!!  There is no way I will catch up right now.  Things have been crazy busy here and our trip is FAST approaching!!!!  

I know some of you have made some amazing "Incredibles" outfits...I was just wondering if you did, if you might repost any pictures. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



Oh, that looks just terrible.   Throw it away.  Well....if you're going to throw it away, you'd better just send it here, you know, recycle, and such....


----------



## squirrel

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



Looks great.  Too bad I don't have an embroidery machine.  I would definately have to get that for my niece.


----------



## dizzy4mickey

Hello to everyone.  I have been reading this forum for a few weeks now, but never posted anything.  I am a basic sewer, learning new things as I go.  LOVE everyone's designs here.  You are all so talented and I hope that I can become a better sewer and I am very inspired by all of you.  

I was reading about selling Disney items.  I have never done that, but I see auctions for clothes with Disney fabric or appliques on some of the auction sites and craft selling sites.  Is that illegal if you are hand applique-ing?  Or is it just illegal in general whether with your embroidery machine or by hand?  I am sorry that I am so stupid about this stuff, but I am new to this and I was just wondering.  

Also, can you resell items like those listed above once purchased or is that illegal as well.  I just want to follow the rules.  Though, I don't think at this point anyone would purchase my items.....haa haa!  

Thanks for any help on this!
Sam


----------



## Granna4679

thefigueroas said:


> I will be sure to show the jumper.  I would love to see the overalls!



Great...and I will post the overalls.  I am really tired of working on them.  I like creating things and making 4 of the same thing in a row (actually I am doing them assembly style)...is NOT my favorite thing.



tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



Looks great to me!!



peachygreen said:


> Any just because I haven't posted it yet, here is my baby girl in my first sorta Carly Bubble Romper.  I forgot to put in the casing in the legs, so they are open instead of fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THose were her 3 month growth pictures.  No I did not do the quilt, my mom did.  I do not have that much patience to do that much cross stitch.



Oh...she is adorable.  Cute romper...and I LOVE the cross stitch quilt.  I used to cross stitch all the time (many moons ago)....and I know how much work that was!!


----------



## livndisney

Granna4679 said:


> Oh...she is adorable.  Cute romper...and I LOVE the cross stitch quilt.  I used to cross stitch all the time (many moons ago)....and I know how much work that was!!



I can make an outfit in an evening, but about 6-7 years ago I started a cross stitch blanket for my DD.  It is STILL not finished


----------



## sheridee32

Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.


----------



## RMAMom

sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



Congratulations!!!! Grandbabies are so much fun!!


----------



## RMAMom

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



I think this looks great!!!!!


----------



## tracipierce

Disneymom1218 said:


> Looks Great to me. Awesome job





aksunshine said:


> Traci, I think your Stitch is cute! And the stitching looks nice too!





revrob said:


> I think it looks fabulous!  The digitizing job looks very professional to me!





Cibahwewah said:


> Oh, that looks just terrible.   Throw it away.  Well....if you're going to throw it away, you'd better just send it here, you know, recycle, and such....





squirrel said:


> Looks great.  Too bad I don't have an embroidery machine.  I would definately have to get that for my niece.





Granna4679 said:


> Looks great to me!!





RMAMom said:


> I think this looks great!!!!!




Thanks so much everyone for your replies and encouragement!!!! I'm over the moon... might try a bit more digitizing now


----------



## thefigueroas

sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



What a cutie patootie!!!  I just want to pinch those cheeks!!!


----------



## clairemolly

sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



Congrats...he's too cute!  My son, Gavin, was born at 12:12!  I hope your grandson is as good a baby as Gavin is so far!


----------



## aksunshine

peachygreen said:


> Still working on planning my outfits for the trip (eventually I'll start sewing my outfits  I think I'll wait until after I get my ADR's finalized and figured)
> 
> I am pretty sure I am going to do dinner @ Ohana for our arrival night and my birthday.
> 
> So for Ohana I was thinking of doing a portrait peasant dress in this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to add a big orange flower to my DD's hair and get a lai of mainly orange and yellow flowers.
> 
> But looking at some pictures online of Minnie Mouse on DCL and a dancer in Ohana, I'm wodering if maybe the Cathy Dress might look more tropical.  What do you think?
> 
> Any just because I haven't posted it yet, here is my baby girl in my first sorta Carly Bubble Romper.  I forgot to put in the casing in the legs, so they are open instead of fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THose were her 3 month growth pictures.  No I did not do the quilt, my mom did.  I do not have that much patience to do that much cross stitch.



I like that fabric! Your little one is so cute! I never thought about leaving out the casingon the carly. That would make it a bit better for mylittle Gabriel!!! Your mom did an AWESOME job!



sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



He is very cute! And weighs the same Gabriel did when he was born! Hopefully it will be cooledoff a bit for him in 6 weeks! Have fun!


----------



## mom2OandE

aksunshine said:


> I made this this morning for a family member's baby, due in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this cute set for Gabriel last week to wear to mygrandparent's 50th anniverary. I had never done a frayed applique. I liked it so much I made one for another baby that was born Friday. I also made matching hats. They were the cutest little patchwork buckets, but Gabriel's was too small.



Oh I love this!  It's adorable!


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you!!


----------



## mom2OandE

Ugh.  I had clicked the multi quote button on at least 7 items but I don't know what I'm doing since I can't get it to work.

There is so much amazing work I'm seeing on here today.  What a great way to start the day looking at all your creativity.  

I love the Stitch applique!


----------



## NiniMorris

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



Love it...even though I don't like Stitch!



-----------

OK...last night we went to see Toy Story 3.  It was the first time we had seen it (and it was the first time we had seen it at the 99 cent theater!) As we were leaving, I told my GD.."I should have made you a Toy Story dress"  my DD10...remarked..."oh no!  You are going crazy!"

Yup...that's me!

Nini


----------



## 3girlsfun

All of these adorable babies makes me have baby fever!!!!! I LOVE the pics, and they are all so sweet. 

Ok, I almost have all of our outfits made for our trip for our girls. (And by that I mean, I have paid a lady off of Etsy to make the outfits for our trip.)

Then it hit me....

What in the world are me and DH going to wear?  Now, my DH is a good sport, he said he will wear whatever I ask him to wear. (He has 3 girls, plus me, so he is use to being stuck in girly world! Sweet guy!)

So, ideas for me and DH? We were looking at some of the shirts on Etsy last night, and DH said they were too cheesy. I agreed. At least they would be cheesy for him especially. Do you have ideas for us? 

I have all my Disney ribbon ready to go, and I can't wait to finish getting all the outfits in the mail so I can make the hairbows!!!!


----------



## billwendy

3girlsfun said:


> All of these adorable babies makes me have baby fever!!!!! I LOVE the pics, and they are all so sweet.
> 
> Ok, I almost have all of our outfits made for our trip for our girls. (And by that I mean, I have paid a lady off of Etsy to make the outfits for our trip.)
> 
> Then it hit me....
> 
> What in the world are me and DH going to wear?  Now, my DH is a good sport, he said he will wear whatever I ask him to wear. (He has 3 girls, plus me, so he is use to being stuck in girly world! Sweet guy!)
> 
> So, ideas for me and DH? We were looking at some of the shirts on Etsy last night, and DH said they were too cheesy. I agreed. At least they would be cheesy for him especially. Do you have ideas for us?
> 
> I have all my Disney ribbon ready to go, and I can't wait to finish getting all the outfits in the mail so I can make the hairbows!!!!



What about a few tshirts with a little applique on them? or you could make some shirts with iron on's from the Creative Disign boards? ???  You can do it!!!


----------



## nnyl_irret

Where does everyone get the fabrics for their Disney patchwork skirts/dresses if they don't have a large selection of scraps? 

Thank you,
TL


----------



## ncmomof2

peachygreen said:


> THose were her 3 month growth pictures.  No I did not do the quilt, my mom did.  I do not have that much patience to do that much cross stitch.





sheridee32 said:


> .



Adorable!  It makes me want another baby!


----------



## princessmom29

Hi. I haven't been very active here lately, but will be fore the next couple months because I have atrip to sew for!! DH gave me the green light yesterday to move our March trip to Thanksgiving using a FD pin. We will get an extra hotel night and a day and a half of park time for $100 more!!! We are staying at CBR for the first time, and  I got pretty good ADRS for being only 3 months out including the Norway princess meal! Then Ireally started freaking out. I realized I need to start sewing. I only have 2 things doine, nad less than 3 months. I teach full time so I am really going to havbe to step it up to get done.


----------



## babynala

jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!


What a great idea.  These came out great.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I finally finished up today.
> 
> A bowling shirt for Connor.  He has a really weird look on his face in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Audrey skirt and appliqued shirt for the first day of school for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't happy with how this skirt turned out.  Almost everything that could have gone wrong did.  I love the pattern though and I'm up for trying it again.


Love the back to school outfit and the bowling shirt is really cute.  



shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!


These came out so pretty.



T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow, these outfits are wonderful.  I love the chesire cat dress (and the socks)



aksunshine said:


> Thanks! What mommy doesn't want to show off her baby???? You don't have to ask me twice!!
> 
> About 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From his 5 week pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can compare, this is Levi at five weeks.


He is getting so big and he looks like a happy baby boy.  I love that picture of Levi, it is very sweet.



thefigueroas said:


> Well, here I go.  I thought about just dipping my toes but figured it would be better just to jump right in to this pool of talent.  I am not new to the Disboards but I am somewhat new to this forum.  I guess I should start of by introducing you to my darlings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is an amazing seamstress and I grew up around crafts, fabric, and sewing which is probably why I stayed away.  THEN I clicked on this link, oh boy, all I can say is my sewing machine is out, my fabric is bought, and my daughter is about to be the proud owner (hopefully) of a CarlaC Stripework Jumper with University of Texas fabric.  I figured this was a good way to help work my addiction around my husband.


Your kids are very cute and you are a smart lady to keep your husband happy with your addiction!



masonite said:


> Here is my finished Nie Nie skirt!!
> 
> I ended up leaving one ruffle off because I thought it would be too long for what I wanted.  So, instead of 6 ruffles, I have 5, but I LOVE it! I also added the ricrac, because I'm ricrac obsessed!


This is really cute, the ricrac is a great touch.



birdie757 said:


> Everything lately has looked so great that has been posted!  I have been reading just not posting.  I haven't sewn anything.  I got stuck on "modified bed rest".  I can still take dd to her activities but I have to rest the rest of the time and drink tons of water.  I had the same exact thing happen at the same exact time when I was pregnant with dd...low fluid.  Now they are already talking about inducing at 37 weeks...if I make it that far.
> 
> We booked a trip for Dec yesterday since they finally released the AP room discounts for the rest of the year.  We will be heading to Boardwalk for a few days in Dec for Emily's first official trip.  It looks like we won't have any customs this trip since there is no way I will get two sets of outfits done on bed rest.
> 
> I am just living through you guys right now so keep on sewing!


Hope you are feeling OK and getting lots of rest.  Having sweet little Emily at Disney will be so much fun you won't even notice she is not wearing any customs.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the little version of the Tiana dress for DD1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two more dresses, both Cinderella and then 20 some shirts!!  I just hope I can decide what to do for the Cinderella dresses...


So cute, I love the back of this dress.  20 shirts 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I get to meet mine tomorrow My c-section is scheduled for 11:30 am.  My household checklist is complete, my bag is nearly packed and I'm ready to not sleep at all tonight.  I'm almost in tears just thinking about meeting this little girl. I thank God for such blessings, two amazing little boys and now a little princess to complete our family
> 
> Sorry to go off on such a tangent, I'm just feeling very blessed and excited!!


Hope all went well with your c-section.  



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all!  I have been keeping up but not posting much.  It's our 100 day mark--and we are all getting really excited.  The kids wrote a fan mail letter to Stitch to let him know we're coming.  I found Disney lanyards for $1 at Michaels, and our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today.  It feels so close even though it's so far away.  Anyways....here are some outfits I made recently.
> 
> The first one is for our AK day, which starts with Tusker House breakfast. The pants came out small (darn those growing long legged pesky kids!), so the finished product now has 2 ruffles on each pants leg...problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is "Frightening McMean" (Have y'all seen the new Mater's Tall Tales CarsToon?  It's pretty cute).  DD loves Cars.  She was thrilled to find Cars panties at Target today.  Uh, back on track, she loves the "twirliness" of this skirt. "It goes high to the sky, Mommy!"  Of note, I used the Target brand Cherokee ultimate tee for girls for the embroidered tee--and for the first time, the satin stitching didn't leave small holes.  I used a lightweight (sheers, rayon) ballpoint needle instead of the regular ballpoint needle.  These are nice tshirts, especially when marked down to $4 each, but they are thinner than a nice Hanes beefy tee, so that must be why the smaller needle works better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is my favorite Carla C pattern (A-line) with matching bloomers (which you probably can't see).  I got the fabric at a high end fabric store, so it's a lot heavier than the typical quilting cottons I usually get at JoAnn or Hancock's, but it looks nicer and more durable.  I sandwiched some jumbo rick rack between layers at the top for a scalloped edge, and made fabric covered buttons.  I thought this would give it more of a boutique look.  So cute for her first day of Junior Kindergarten!


Your DD is so cute.  These are all great, I can't pick a favorite.  



tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


Wow, this came out so great.  



peachygreen said:


> Any just because I haven't posted it yet, here is my baby girl in my first sorta Carly Bubble Romper.  I forgot to put in the casing in the legs, so they are open instead of fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THose were her 3 month growth pictures.  No I did not do the quilt, my mom did.  I do not have that much patience to do that much cross stitch.


I've never been to O'Hana so I don't have any great ideas.  Your DD looks so sweet.  The romper without the elastic was a good idea, it looks cute.  That quilt is beautiful.  



sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.


Congratulations on your new grandson.  He is sooooo cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



Welcome to the world new baby!


----------



## wbarkhur

Hello everyone, I have been lurking on this board almost daily for the past year.  I have posted a few questions, but so far that is it.  It is funny I feel like I "know" most of you, but have never even introduced myself.  Well i have decided to finally come out of lurkerdom status and intoduce myself. 

My name is Wendy, I am a stay at home mom/wife.  I have five kids, 2 girls ages 12 and 10, 3 boys ages 7, 5 and 2.  We are taking our first trip to the world this year leaving 14 weeks from today!!!  We will be there the 20th of November thru the 5th of Dec. We are staying off site in a house at Windsor hills.  We are very excited and can't wait.

 The bad part is, I only have two outfits done I am planing to really kick it into gear once the kids start school next week, so hopefully I will have some things to share really soon.  Thank you all for letting me lurk, and as always am in total awe over your amazing creations.


----------



## NiniMorris

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking on this board almost daily for the past year.  I have posted a few questions, but so far that is it.  It is funny I feel like I "know" most of you, but have never even introduced myself.  Well i have decided to finally come out of lurkerdom status and intoduce myself.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I am a stay at home mom/wife.  I have five kids, 2 girls ages 12 and 10, 3 boys ages 7, 5 and 2.  We are taking our first trip to the world this year leaving 14 weeks from today!!!  We will be there the 20th of November thru the 5th of Dec. We are staying off site in a house at Windsor hills.  We are very excited and can't wait.
> 
> The bad part is, I only have two outfits done I am planing to really kick it into gear once the kids start school next week, so hopefully I will have some things to share really soon.  Thank you all for letting me lurk, and as always am in total awe over your amazing creations.



If you are going to be there on the 20th...you only have 13 weeks!  If you are going to be there on the 27th (like me) you have 14 weeks!  

Welcome out of lurkerdom and now...get to work...and while you are at it...kick me in the behindy portions.  I've got way too much to do and not anywhere near enough time to get it done!


Nini


----------



## itsheresomewhere

DD wants to have a birthday party so I need to sew her outfit.  She is having a Princess and Pirate party.   Also, just booked a trip and only have 60 something days to make a bunch of outfits.   Joanns here I come


----------



## wbarkhur

NiniMorris said:


> If you are going to be there on the 20th...you only have 13 weeks!  If you are going to be there on the 27th (like me) you have 14 weeks!
> 
> Welcome out of lurkerdom and now...get to work...and while you are at it...kick me in the behindy portions.  I've got way too much to do and not anywhere near enough time to get it done!
> 
> 
> Nini



 ok you are right only 13 weeks, for some reason i was counting today oops well that is good cause it means it is closer than i thought, but also not good cause it gives me less time to sew.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aksunshine said:


> I have sewing machine issues!!! UGH! I have to get some more fabric for the Audrey, so I decided to work ona simple skirt for me. I am trying to hem it with a straight stitch. I have noticed the past 2 days, my straight stitches are bunching after the fabric feeds through. I thought ric rac must be difficult when it was doing this earlier, but turns out that wasn't it. It seems to be getting worse. I have rethreaded several times, top and bobbin, chaged bobbin,  changed needle, and cleaned out bobbin case. I think it is tension, but I am too inexperienced to know. I have tried between 3 and 4, will too loose cause my problem? What else can I try?



It does sound like your tension. Take a scrap and try to do some adjusting. Sometimes it's the weight of the fabric that makes you need to adjust it. 



dizzy4mickey said:


> Hello to everyone.  I have been reading this forum for a few weeks now, but never posted anything.  I am a basic sewer, learning new things as I go.  LOVE everyone's designs here.  You are all so talented and I hope that I can become a better sewer and I am very inspired by all of you.
> 
> I was reading about selling Disney items.  I have never done that, but I see auctions for clothes with Disney fabric or appliques on some of the auction sites and craft selling sites.  Is that illegal if you are hand applique-ing?  Or is it just illegal in general whether with your embroidery machine or by hand?  I am sorry that I am so stupid about this stuff, but I am new to this and I was just wondering.
> 
> Also, can you resell items like those listed above once purchased or is that illegal as well.  I just want to follow the rules.  Though, I don't think at this point anyone would purchase my items.....haa haa!
> 
> Thanks for any help on this!
> Sam



It is illegal to sell or ask for Donations with something made with a licensed character. I've heard that Disney is pretty agressive about it. But it's a pretty big world. I think it would be  pretty easy to go after anyone on Ebay or Etsy, but either they've never thought of that, or they wait for a complaint. The worst I've heard is that they ask you remove your item, and threats for legal action if you don't. Most people comply with that. I have no idea about resells. I would imagine it's the same. They aren't getting thier percentage of the sale.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

I have NEVER in my life attempted to dye fabric.

For this year's MNSSHP I need to dye a pair of 100% cotton (very light) khaki pants to Ferb Fletcher purple.

I plan to use Rit - but what can I do to really make it take?

Also, I do need to hem them, should I do that before or after?

I figure DH will only wear these one time, so if there happens to be a little bleed, it will be okay - I half expect it.

Any tips?? 

TIA!


----------



## RMAMom

nnyl_irret said:


> Where does everyone get the fabrics for their Disney patchwork skirts/dresses if they don't have a large selection of scraps?
> 
> Thank you,
> TL


I bought mine on the auction site.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...last night we went to see Toy Story 3.  It was the first time we had seen it (and it was the first time we had seen it at the 99 cent theater!) As we were leaving, I told my GD.."I should have made you a Toy Story dress"  my DD10...remarked..."oh no!  You are going crazy!"
> 
> Yup...that's me!
> 
> Nini


Welcome to the crazy Grandma club were you want to make more outfits then you have days and nights in WDW!



wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking on this board almost daily for the past year.  I have posted a few questions, but so far that is it.  It is funny I feel like I "know" most of you, but have never even introduced myself.  Well i have decided to finally come out of lurkerdom status and intoduce myself.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I am a stay at home mom/wife.  I have five kids, 2 girls ages 12 and 10, 3 boys ages 7, 5 and 2.  We are taking our first trip to the world this year leaving 14 weeks from today!!!  We will be there the 20th of November thru the 5th of Dec. We are staying off site in a house at Windsor hills.  We are very excited and can't wait.
> 
> The bad part is, I only have two outfits done I am planing to really kick it into gear once the kids start school next week, so hopefully I will have some things to share really soon.  Thank you all for letting me lurk, and as always am in total awe over your amazing creations.



Welcome and I hope that now that you've posted, you'll post more often.



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I have NEVER in my life attempted to dye fabric.
> 
> For this year's MNSSHP I need to dye a pair of 100% cotton (very light) khaki pants to Ferb Fletcher purple.
> 
> I plan to use Rit - but what can I do to really make it take?
> 
> Also, I do need to hem them, should I do that before or after?
> 
> I figure DH will only wear these one time, so if there happens to be a little bleed, it will be okay - I half expect it.
> 
> Any tips??
> 
> TIA!


My tip is to Relax, it's really easy. Just folow the directions on the box and you will have success.


----------



## teresajoy

Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.

Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long. 

Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset. 

About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry. 

As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well. 

Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister. 

I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.


----------



## princessmom29

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking on this board almost daily for the past year. I have posted a few questions, but so far that is it. It is funny I feel like I "know" most of you, but have never even introduced myself. Well i have decided to finally come out of lurkerdom status and intoduce myself.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I am a stay at home mom/wife. I have five kids, 2 girls ages 12 and 10, 3 boys ages 7, 5 and 2. We are taking our first trip to the world this year leaving 14 weeks from today!!! We will be there the 20th of November thru the 5th of Dec. We are staying off site in a house at Windsor hills. We are very excited and can't wait.
> 
> The bad part is, I only have two outfits done I am planing to really kick it into gear once the kids start school next week, so hopefully I will have some things to share really soon. Thank you all for letting me lurk, and as always am in total awe over your amazing creations.


 Hi!!! We will be in the world Nov19-27. We are staying at CBR. I only have one child to sew for and am just strating because we moved our trip up, so I ma right there with you on the sewing crunch. I got 2 tees appliqued and 2 skirts cut out to go with them this week. I am gonig to put the skirts together after DD goes to bed. That will be 4 down!! Here's wishing you swift sewing, and no boo-boo's. Mabnye we will see each other somewhere over the week!


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Teresa, I just want you and Heather to know that you and your family are in our daily prayers.

I saw that on Facebook, and immediately started crying.  And praying.  


Nini


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Sweetie you know I am praying!


----------



## SunnieRN

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



(((Hugs))) and prayers for Barbara and your family.  May Gods amazing grace envelop and immerse her in His healing grace!!


----------



## Piper

Teresa and Heather--Barbara and the whole family are in my prayers.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Teresa and Heather, I am praying for your sister-in-law, your brother and your nieces!!!   So glad y'all got her to go in for a MRI!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much.


Lots of prayers for Barbara and your entire family.


----------



## Granna4679

sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



Congrats!!  



teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



So sorry your sister-in-law is having to go through this.  I will keep her in my prayers as well.  


I promised to post these overalls when finished so here goes.  Both of my daughters graduated from Texas A&M....one still lives in the same town and she took orders for these for me from some of her friends and their friends. The logos, football helmet and footballs are machine done.  All of the names and "Class of..." are hand stitched on my regular machine.  Thats a bunch of letters to sew around!! But they will have them for the first football game!  Yay!









and the backs all look similar but with different years...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking on this board almost daily for the past year.  I have posted a few questions, but so far that is it.  It is funny I feel like I "know" most of you, but have never even introduced myself.  Well i have decided to finally come out of lurkerdom status and intoduce myself.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I am a stay at home mom/wife.  I have five kids, 2 girls ages 12 and 10, 3 boys ages 7, 5 and 2.  We are taking our first trip to the world this year leaving 14 weeks from today!!!  We will be there the 20th of November thru the 5th of Dec. We are staying off site in a house at Windsor hills.  We are very excited and can't wait.
> 
> The bad part is, I only have two outfits done I am planing to really kick it into gear once the kids start school next week, so hopefully I will have some things to share really soon.  Thank you all for letting me lurk, and as always am in total awe over your amazing creations.


Welcome and we are so happy to meet you finally.  The forum is so inspiring.  Please do pictures of what you do have ready Wendy and then what you get done.  Exciting to have a trip coming up.



itsheresomewhere said:


> DD wants to have a birthday party so I need to sew her outfit.  She is having a Princess and Pirate party.   Also, just booked a trip and only have 60 something days to make a bunch of outfits.   Joanns here I come


You had best get your coupons and get sewing.  Glad you are going to have a fun party and a trip!



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I have NEVER in my life attempted to dye fabric.
> 
> For this year's MNSSHP I need to dye a pair of 100% cotton (very light) khaki pants to Ferb Fletcher purple.
> 
> I plan to use Rit - but what can I do to really make it take?
> 
> Also, I do need to hem them, should I do that before or after?
> 
> I figure DH will only wear these one time, so if there happens to be a little bleed, it will be okay - I half expect it.
> 
> Any tips??
> 
> TIA!


Go to the laundry mat and don't use your home machine if you doing it that way.  Run the machine again after you are done.  Or do it in a bucket.



teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.


Our prayers go to Barbara, David and your families.  This has to be so hard.  Is there something we could do or send to Barbara as a cheer up?  I would like to make something for her, jammies?  Let me know and I will put everyone on the prayer list if that is ok?


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



I haven't been on here much lately, but did catch your post. I'm so sorry and will keep your entire family in my prayers.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



I know I commented on FB, but wanted you to know my heart goes out to you and your sister and your whole family. May God watch over you and bring peace to you as you go thru this together.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

For those who read Sew Beautiful Magazine- my new issue arrived....SO EXCITING!
 I love the wrap front 2 piece outfit in a beautiful dark green corduroy- wonder if I can use the wrap front pattern from YCMT (which I already own) and get similar results...


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Have a quick question to all of you with little uns. How many naps a day was your 9 month old taking? Mine wants 3 a day (2 during the day and one evening) but the nursery says they only do 1 during the day... and they try to Keep her up when she's tired for the first one. Should I see if she goes with the flow or ask them to try to stick to her schedule? (She's just started this daycare)


----------



## peachygreen

I can't imagine only 1 nap at 9 months?  I know my eldest was still taking a minimum of 2 naps a day until around 18 months.  My (almost) 4 month old takes 3 naps a day (plus a short nap in the evening after she gets home from school most nights).  I would ask them to not try to force her into 1 nap a day at that age.  


Theresa and Heather *hugs*  I'm sorry for you and your family.  Barbara is in my prayers.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Most babies at this age take 2 naps a day, as they need 12-14 hrs of sleep per day.  I tried to be easy going with our daycare when they did things like yours is...trying to impose schedules of feeding, napping, changing, instead of a "demand schedule"...but it ended up not working for us and we switched to a babysitter arrangement instead.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Teresa and Heather...I will say a prayer for you all tonight.


----------



## princessmom29

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Have a quick question to all of you with little uns. How many naps a day was your 9 month old taking? Mine wants 3 a day (2 during the day and one evening) but the nursery says they only do 1 during the day... and they try to Keep her up when she's tired for the first one. Should I see if she goes with the flow or ask them to try to stick to her schedule? (She's just started this daycare)


I worked daycare all through college, and my sister has as well. She is now an early childhood teacher. This is standard practice by the time they are 9 months. a PP's estimate of 12-14 hours of sleep is accurate. We always did lunch around 11, and a 2 1/2 hour nap after that, expecting that they would get a second nap at some point at home. We had some parents who insisted we keep thier childrne up in the afternoon even if they were tired becuase they would be until midnight otherwise. I would tell them that if she falls asleep in the morning it is fine to allow it and to lay her down it that is wht you really want to happen. How is she sleeping at night? If she is not sleeping a full night and still getting up, the transition to one nap at school and one at home might just help with that. It really did with my DD who was a poor sleeper to say the least. The idea typically at a daycare is beginnig around 9 months to a year work them into the schedule that the toddler rooms keep, and that could be another reason for doing it that way. We typically started around 15-18 months with some kind of structured activity every day, and they all ned to be on the same schedule for that.


----------



## eyor44

Teresa and Heather
I am praying for your family. 
I pray your sister-in-law has a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Praying for your sister-in-law.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Prayers for your SIL.



Granna4679 said:


> I promised to post these overalls when finished so here goes.  Both of my daughters graduated from Texas A&M....one still lives in the same town and she took orders for these for me from some of her friends and their friends. The logos, football helmet and footballs are machine done.  All of the names and "Class of..." are hand stitched on my regular machine.  Thats a bunch of letters to sew around!! But they will have them for the first football game!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs all look similar but with different years...



Very cute!  That looks like alot of work!!


----------



## jas0202

Lost my quote, but Heather and Teresa...I am praying for your family.


----------



## thefigueroas

Granna4679 said:


> I promised to post these overalls when finished so here goes.  Both of my daughters graduated from Texas A&M....one still lives in the same town and she took orders for these for me from some of her friends and their friends. The logos, football helmet and footballs are machine done.  All of the names and "Class of..." are hand stitched on my regular machine.  Thats a bunch of letters to sew around!! But they will have them for the first football game!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs all look similar but with different years...



TOO CUTE!!!!!!  I love your creativity!  I have my pieces for the Longhorn jumper cut and am just waiting to drive over to Joann to get stabilizer and snaps.  It is the nearest store to me (I am in southern New Jersey right now as my husband is in the Navy) and it is about 40 minutes away so I need to fit it in my schedule.  I will get over there some time this week.



> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me. When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious". I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae. She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again. Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Your family is in our thoughts.


----------



## miprender

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



OMG  You did an awesome job. I love it.



teresajoy said:


> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



 Sending a prayer for your whole family.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I know I said I would keep up and then life got in the way!  Too much to quote so I just made a list!  I only got to page 20!

TinkerbelleMom - all your outfits are great, but I just love that Harry Potter dress!  I need to find some of that material!

CrusinEars - Great job on your first pair of easy fits!  Love that peace fleece!

Luv2DressEmily - All of your outifts are darling!  Love the matching cindy sets!  I always try to make a few matchy outfits for disney!

littlepeppers - Lov the Cindy dress!  Great use of those designs!

h518may -That peter pan outfit is neat!  Where did you find that fabric?

MommyBoo! - The toy story skirt is cool! Sara Beth would have loved that!

Krysta - Love the NY yankees set!  Althoug, I have to admit I was raised a Mets fan!  Spent many a day at Shea stadium!

Denise - That Tiana Dress is beautfiul!  I keep trying to get Sara Beth to agree to a Tiana dress, but she tells me she has too many other ideas for other outfits!

MacKensie'sMommy - The cow outfit is so cute!  Great for a trip to the farm!  Love all the cute skirt sets!

Jaylin - The cindy outfit is pretty!  And it can be worn all summer!

clairemolly - Congrats on your new little one!

Shannon - That yellow/orange outfit is sute!  it reminds me of an outfit I had as a kid!

Nicole : Catie has gotten so big!  That white top is really pretty!  And Sara Beth loves the zoe skirt!  that is next on my list of patterns to buy!

I will post more later!  need to contnue to catch up!
And dh is getty antsy to book a trip for next year.  All those deals that came out are hard to resist.  And, I just found out that my parents are moving to Port Richy so they will only be 2 hours from Disney!


----------



## birdie757

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Wow, I will most definitely put your family in my prayers.  Nearly the same thing happened to my mother when I was in the 5th grade.  I hope Barbara has the same outcome as my mother....she has done well ever since her surgery in 1989.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Teresa & Heather, I will be praying for your whole family.


----------



## Disneymom1218

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.


 Oh my goodness. this post about your SIL has brought tears to my eyes. Prayers and thoughts for Barbara and your entire family to have strength and get thru this. Bless yalls hearts.


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Congrats!!
> I promised to post these overalls when finished so here goes.  Both of my daughters graduated from Texas A&M....one still lives in the same town and she took orders for these for me from some of her friends and their friends. The logos, football helmet and footballs are machine done.  All of the names and "Class of..." are hand stitched on my regular machine.  Thats a bunch of letters to sew around!! But they will have them for the first football game!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs all look similar but with different years...



I love these, they are going to get a lot of attention at that game!

*Teresa and Heather*  I am so sorry that Barbara and your family is having to endure this still/again.  Please know that we are storming heaven for you all!


----------



## sheridee32

Heather and Teresa saying prayers for your sil


----------



## erikawolf2004

Heather and Theresa my thoughts and prayers go out to your family and especially Barbara and your brother.
Blessings, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

First off the work lately has been sooo fun!!!  Love the overalls!  I wish they had fabric for our university. 

Also love that we have so many new sewers out there!  Looking forward to seeing everyones work.

I have made a few things lately, just really need to take pictures and post them. 

I am almost done with a Halloween Vida for my daughter, but I want to put overall clips on it, not the snap type ones, but the clips where you only need the part that is on the strap, has anyone found ones they like????

Thanks, Eirka


----------



## ConnieB

birdie757 said:


> I always thought the stores told you not to buy online because of the sets they sell in their stores for big bucks.  When I bought my machine the dealer was trying to sell me some brother cards and I was like, "no thanks I can digitize what I want" and he said that there was no way I could digitize anything of good quality on my own.  HA!



Hmmm, then I guess I'd have to respond back, then I guess I don't want to buy this embroidery machine since one of the expensive features I'm paying for is the ability to digitize!    

I understand they gotta do something to get to buy locally, but to be blunt....try lowering your prices to a little closer to online.  I have been known to pay more for that "instant gratification" so I don't have to wait for a product to be delivered, but there is a point where I curb my instant needs over my budget needs.


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



This is similar to what my mother went through. But in her case, she had issues with low blood platelets from her breast cancer and her tumor was a mass and they couldn't remove it. Also, the cancer she had with the tumor, had nothing to do with her breast cancer. They found her origional records and slides from 26 years ago. What she had this time, was a form of lung cancer, but they didn't know where it origionated from, since her lungs were clear. She also had the tumor pressing on her spine causing fractures. They did a something o plasty, that was basically a spine glue, to repair the fractures. I think she was in surgery for this maybe an hour or a little more. Plus Mom had other complications. 

But I just brought it up because of the spine fractures. This plasty is supposed to elevate alot of the pain that comes with it. I also believe that it's very possitive that they have the ability to remove it. I have your family in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated. I for one, would like to know how she is doing.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> and the backs all look similar but with different years...



Those are so cute!  I wish my kids were still young enough to wear overalls and I'd have to try to make some Nebraska Husker-themed ones!


----------



## Tweevil

SallyfromDE said:


> They did a something o plasty, that was basically a spine glue, to repair the fractures. I think she was in surgery for this maybe an hour or a little more. Plus Mom had other complications.
> 
> But I just brought it up because of the spine fractures. This plasty is supposed to elevate alot of the pain that comes with it. I also believe that it's very possitive that they have the ability to remove it. I have your family in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated. I for one, would like to know how she is doing.



We do a lot of kyphoplasty/vertebroplasty procedures where I work.  They are very successful.  A pain in the patootie to get the insurance on board (MCare especially) but they are good procedures.

Theresa and Heather, sending our blessings your way.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Ok I need you experienced sewers Advice. I have just finished the first of the Halloween rag doll costumes and it is not like I had pictured it at all. I have made a Tulle tutu to go underneath to poof it out almost like a crinoline. Here are the pics with and with out and of course the spin factor. please tell me what you think looks better. to me with the crinoline looks more like a clown than a rag doll. Please HELP!!!!!!!!
Front no crinoline: 




Back no crinoline:





Front with crinoline:




Back with crinoline:




Last but not least awesome spin factor:


----------



## NaeNae

Disneymom1218 said:


> Ok I need you experienced sewers Advice. I have just finished the first of the Halloween rag doll costumes and it is not like I had pictured it at all. I have made a Tulle tutu to go underneath to poof it out almost like a crinoline. Here are the pics with and with out and of course the spin factor. please tell me what you think looks better. to me with the crinoline looks more like a clown than a rag doll. Please HELP!!!!!!!!
> Front no crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back no crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least awesome spin factor:



Love the spin factor! I vote for no crinoline.  I think it kinda of looks like a tent with the crinoline under it, tjmo.


----------



## CruisinEars

Heather and Teresa~ so sorry to hear about Barbara. My thoughts are with your family as well and I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Disneymom1218

NaeNae said:


> Love the spin factor! I vote for no crinoline.  I think it kinda of looks like a tent with the crinoline under it, tjmo.



Thanks. I think so too, but my daughter has her heart set on having it be poofy. Maybe if I were to fold under or remove the stripes at the bottom?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Alright.  I made it up to page 38!  I want to read more but True Blood is coming on in 15 minutes! 

Kimberly - I love your feliz!  One day I will actually get one done!

april - I didn't know about your dd and her dad.  He absolutely should of told her before hand.  I hope things are getting better. 

squirrel - Love the cute mickey dress!  Don't you love that pattern?  I use it all the time!

ellenbenny = that rainbow feliz is awesome!  The colors are just amazing!  And you even kept to ROY G BIV with the ruffles on back! 

jeniamt - Your Belle dress is so pretty.  I had the same problems with flowers on Sara Beth's coat.  I just pinned then on too.

Jennifer - That cars jumper is cute but that little one modeling is adorable!  And enver apologize for hair!  It is a rule on the first page!

Anita - I love you Alice vida.  I wonder where she got the fabric.  And The wrap dress is pretty too.  I have that pattern just hadn't had time to make anything yet!

Mona - Your alice vida is beautiful!  And I LOVE stephs blog too!

Denise - Love that patchwork twirl!  DD still wears hers from oer 3 years ago!  Soon she will have to wear leggins with hers!  And your other dresses are awesome too!  Your babies are really growing up!

Angie - All your baby items are so pretty.

Teresa - You minnie dress is so simple, yet so beautiful!  i think sara beth needs one too.

CruisinEars - The tunic came out great.  And after the close up I can see how pretty that material is.

Angi  Welcome  That tink outfit is adorable!  And we all screw up on our first outfits and then some. 

Okay. That is all I have for now!  I really missed being here for the last couple of months.  I am always on facebook and get to see some of you there, but I feel home here!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> Front no crinoline:



I vote for no crinoline...now to work on your little one I know how hard that can be...Good Luck!


----------



## Disneymom1218

erikawolf2004 said:


> I vote for no crinoline...now to work on your little one I know how hard that can be...Good Luck!



I just took the bottom piece with the stripes off so hopefully that makes it look better so she can have her poofy poofy as she calls it. I don't want to disappoint her as she is going through so much now being screened for Aspergers and is really having a hard time with it asking me why she is that way and her sister isn't. ok enough of that it makes me tear up every time. I will try it in the morning when she gets up and post the new pics. Thank you for your opinion


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!



The only thing that comes instantly to mind is something "Prince Charming" like.  Bowling shirt with cords on the shoulders - pants with the stripe down the side where the seam would be - traditional prince charming like
OR, you could do an awesome prince charming applique set.  
What about the mice that helped Cinderella?  They were girls, weren't they?  What about the horseman?  Do any of those ideas spark anything for you?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

2cutekidz said:


> Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!



We let our DS4 last year pick out what he wanted to wear there and he picked his peter pan costume!  So, he wore that and got a ton of attention.    Whatever he wears will be great!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.




Oh Teresa and Heather, this just makes me so sad.  My heart goes out to Barbara and all of you.  I will be praying for her and for you guys.  I am so very sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

2cutekidz said:


> Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!



Connor is going to be Prince Charming for our 1900 PF dinner.  Alexa is going to wear a pink Cinderella dress.  I'm having problems thinking of something for him to wear to Akershus.  Boys are hard!


----------



## squirrel

Here is the Ariel Dress with the peplum.  I was thinking of adding small shells to the peplum using hook and eyes, so they can come off for washing.  






And this is what it would look like if I add the shells







Mommyof2princesses, I don't have the Simply Sweet pattern.  The one I use is a pattern I made that looks like the Simply Sweet.


----------



## RMAMom

squirrel said:


> Here is the Ariel Dress with the peplum.  I was thinking of adding small shells to the peplum using hook and eyes, so they can come off for washing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what it would look like if I add the shells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyof2princesses, I don't have the Simply Sweet pattern.  The one I use is a pattern I made that looks like the Simply Sweet.



I think the shells are adorable, I would add them.


----------



## GlassSlippers

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> I have NEVER in my life attempted to dye fabric.
> 
> For this year's MNSSHP I need to dye a pair of 100% cotton (very light) khaki pants to Ferb Fletcher purple.
> 
> I plan to use Rit - but what can I do to really make it take?
> 
> Also, I do need to hem them, should I do that before or after?
> 
> I figure DH will only wear these one time, so if there happens to be a little bleed, it will be okay - I half expect it.
> 
> Any tips??
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



This is a completely unorthodox way to dye a garment, but it works for me and it's super cheap. If you're worried about making a mess, do this in a utility sink, bath tub, or spread newspaper or a drop cloth on the floor in your laundry area since you'll need to use the dryer anyway and wear the clothes you use for messy jobs. You need a big bucket or tub and a 2 oz bottle of acrylic paint such as Tulip or Apple Barrel. The brand doesn't matter at all. You just need plain acrylic, no glitter or puffy paint. The colors are intense, so the color in the bottle is pretty much what your finished garment will look like. Completely dissolve the paint in a few gallons of warm water. It *must* be *completely* dissolved or you'll get dark spots on the fabric. A paint stir stick from the hardware store works well for mixing. Let it sit for about 15 minutes and then give it another good stir. This will allow any possible little clumps to soften up and then mix in with the second stir. Run your fingers over the bottom of your container to make sure the color hasn't settled and to make sure there aren't any undissolved bits. Stir some more if need be. 

During that 15 minutes of waiting, dampen your garment or run it through a rinse and spin on your washer. (You don't want it dripping wet.) The dampness helps the color to take evenly. You don't want to splash, so carefully submerge your garment and gently swish it around. Lift it out a little to check the color. It shouldn't take long at all, but you do want to be sure you got the whole thing evenly colored, so check carefully when you think you have the results you want. If not, swish it around a little longer and check again. 

This is where it could get messy if you're not careful. Wring out your item as best you can and put it in the dryer with 4 or 5 old towels. Use old ones because they will pick up the color. Do not use fabric softener, but aside from that, dry the garment as you would if you had washed it. Make sure it's completely dry before you take it out. The heat from the dryer should set the color, but only if there is no dampness left at all. It's still a good idea to wash and dry the finished product as normal just in case. I've had a bright yellow shirt that I forgot to wash first rub off a little on my underclothes, but it came right out in the next load of laundry.

You don't have to worry about getting the color inside your dryer because the towels keep the color from "sticking". They sort of wipe it off during the drying process. Just in case, I make the next load that goes through the dryer a load of darks. I've never had a problem.

I really like to do this because there's a much broader variety of color choices. You don't have to settle for whatever Rit colors the store happens to carry.

I'd hem the pants afterward, whether you use this method or Rit. You don't want them to shrink on you during the dying and drying process. If you use Rit you can set the color after the fabric is dry by soaking it in salt water. That's a pretty old fashioned method, but it's always worked for me. There might be suggestions on the Rit packaging too.

Hope this helps!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## WDWAtLast

2cutekidz said:


> Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!



If Emily is wearing the pink step sister dress(I think Anastasia), then Matthew could go as Prince Charming - but in Drizella's blue/green colors.  Styled just like the Prince's outfit - but in the step's colors. I bet they would get a kick out of it!  Have a wonderful trip!!


Heather and Teresa - Sending prayers for your family and SIL!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Whew...so glad THAT weekend is over!

Next on the agenda is a very full week...

(I'm so glad that hubby used the fact that with Mr D back in public school I would have more 'free' time!  What little 'free' time I have had has been taken up with preparing for his next iep meeting in 3 weeks.  )

Saturday, we had our Princess' third birthday party.  It was really cute.  I had to be an Indian Giver and take her present back so I could finish putting the label and binding on her quilt.  I hope she loves it half as much as her Mommy did...she squealed so loud people thought something was wrong! (pictures to come when the quilt is finished.)

To all those that have been effected by that terrible egg recall...yuck!  The mother of the little girl that died in the accident the weekend after Thanksgiving last year (the one that is paralyzed) may have gotten the salmonella... she had to leave church yesterday morning to take a trip to the hospital.  They are waiting on test results.  Because of the paralysis they have to be extra careful!

To anyone who knows of my back saga...I am going for my next MRI tomorrow.  It will take a maximum of 48 hours to get the results.  I am still voting for no surgery and no pain meds...we will see!  So far we know I have three ruptured disks and bone spurs in my lower back and probably the same in my neck.

So many cute things being posted here lately, and so many new people...fantastic!  Welcome to all of you.


...now, off to get the binding and label ready for the quilt.  I am so hoping I can get this finished today.  I am so far behind.  We only have 96 days until we go and I am still working on the same two dresses that I started over 2 months ago.


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

Lots of resells noticed on facebook! Some of mine, Lori's, Lisa's, TFG's and more! CampingGriswalds is cleaning out her closets!


----------



## jessica52877

I like the mice, you have Gus and Jacque that you could do something with. I know I did one of them for a guy, can't remember if I ever did both of them or not. I know I cut them both.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

2cutekidz said:


> Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!



What about something with the Gus and Jacq on it? Especially since they have a bigger role in Cinderella III...
Children's Corner has some cute overall patterns for boys, you could either do a costume type thing and he could wear the little shirt (does one wear a vest?) or , I like the idea of a mouse embroidered or appliqued  on the bib part of the overall and then one near the hem of a short-all...

Here is one of the patterns I was thinking of
Johnny




Elliot


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MouseTriper said:


> Hey guys....I am so behind on this thread!!!  There is no way I will catch up right now.  Things have been crazy busy here and our trip is FAST approaching!!!!
> 
> I know some of you have made some amazing "Incredibles" outfits...I was just wondering if you did, if you might repost any pictures. Thanks!!!!



I just made an incredibles simply sweet but I haven't had time to take a picture.  I bought incredibles fabric and used that for the skirt portion and then i did the bodice out of red fabric and used heather's incredibles design on the bodice.  



teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



I am so so sorry!  That is awful!  I will be praying for all of you as you go through this difficult time.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## 2cutekidz

revrob said:


> The only thing that comes instantly to mind is something "Prince Charming" like.  Bowling shirt with cords on the shoulders - pants with the stripe down the side where the seam would be - traditional prince charming like
> OR, you could do an awesome prince charming applique set.
> What about the mice that helped Cinderella?  They were girls, weren't they?  What about the horseman?  Do any of those ideas spark anything for you?





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> What about something with the Gus and Jacq on it? Especially since they have a bigger role in Cinderella III...
> Children's Corner has some cute overall patterns for boys, you could either do a costume type thing and he could wear the little shirt (does one wear a vest?) or , I like the idea of a mouse embroidered or appliqued  on the bib part of the overall and then one near the hem of a short-all...
> 
> Here is one of the patterns I was thinking of
> Johnny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot





WDWAtLast said:


> If Emily is wearing the pink step sister dress(I think Anastasia), then Matthew could go as Prince Charming - but in Drizella's blue/green colors.  Styled just like the Prince's outfit - but in the step's colors. I bet they would get a kick out of it!  Have a wonderful trip!!
> 
> 
> Heather and Teresa - Sending prayers for your family and SIL!!!!!



All great ideas!  I should have mentioned we are doing the dinner in the castle too, and he'll have a cute Prince Charming tee then.  I definately want something StepSister-ish for 1900 Park Fare.  I thought about a tee with a cute "saying" on it, but can't come up with anything.


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> All great ideas!  I should have mentioned we are doing the dinner in the castle too, and he'll have a cute Prince Charming tee then.  I definately want something StepSister-ish for 1900 Park Fare.  I thought about a tee with a cute "saying" on it, but can't come up with anything.



A cute saying would be neat!  Something like "Prince Charming for hire:  Step-sisters need not apply!"  Or "Prince Charming for hire:  Princess only, please!"  would be cute - or I'm sure someone will come up with a really catchy, cute saying!


----------



## WDWAtLast

2cutekidz said:


> All great ideas!  I should have mentioned we are doing the dinner in the castle too, and he'll have a cute Prince Charming tee then.  I definately want something StepSister-ish for 1900 Park Fare.  I thought about a tee with a cute "saying" on it, but can't come up with anything.



Have you seen CInderella II - Dreams Come True? You could put the Baker that Anastasia falls in love with on the shirt.


----------



## thebeesknees

Heather and Teresa, I just wanted to let you know that your family is in my prayers. I hope Barbara's surgeons are able to remove the mass.


----------



## thebeesknees

I have a question for all of you who put the butt ruffles on the Vida - how big do you cut the ruffles? I just made my first Vida for my daughter, and was using up some scraps I had for the ruffles, so I had to cut them very narrow to fit the fabric I had available (2" each). Needless to say, it took a LOT of ruffles to go up the back of that dress! So how deep do you usually cut yours, and how much do you overlap them?


----------



## jessica52877

thebeesknees said:


> I have a question for all of you who put the butt ruffles on the Vida - how big do you cut the ruffles? I just made my first Vida for my daughter, and was using up some scraps I had for the ruffles, so I had to cut them very narrow to fit the fabric I had available (2" each). Needless to say, it took a LOT of ruffles to go up the back of that dress! So how deep do you usually cut yours, and how much do you overlap them?



I cut mine an inch bigger each time and they still never seem big enough. I think I am at like 6 inches (5 rows of ruffles) on the size 5-6.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Is there a facebook page listing the resells???


----------



## NaeNae

thebeesknees said:


> I have a question for all of you who put the butt ruffles on the Vida - how big do you cut the ruffles? I just made my first Vida for my daughter, and was using up some scraps I had for the ruffles, so I had to cut them very narrow to fit the fabric I had available (2" each). Needless to say, it took a LOT of ruffles to go up the back of that dress! So how deep do you usually cut yours, and how much do you overlap them?



I think I do a 3" ruffle and then overlap just enough to hide the top of the ruffle below.  Last time I did one I used Lisa's method that she has on the Audrey skirt.  I just keep adding ruffles until I reach the point on the dress that I want to stop.  The last one had about 7 rows plus the ruffle that goes all the way around the bottom of the dress.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

So for those who may have followed me on FB about Hannah being delayed.
There was a cancellation with the Physiatrist (was going to be Sept 23) and she went in today. She has hyper-mobility. A laymen's term would be "double jointed" but this isn't just like the girls in gymnastics. It affects her whole body. She also has low muscle tone. Not weak he said, but low tone.

She is very flexible- so shoulders can be rotated almost all the way around, hips go out, the way a young infants would, tops of her feet can touch her shins- and it affects everything- which explains why she doesn't always eat a lot (muscles/joints) to chew, digestion- which is why she has had constipation issues from the start.

This means probably no standing for another 2 or 3 months. Probably not walking til she is 2 years old. She is doing PT twice a week. Unfortunately our insurance has a cap of 3k, which is not going to cover this child with all she needs. I guess we will face that when we get to that point.

He wants her to have hip xtras done next week to rule out hip dysplasia (I know I thought only dogs got that)
On a good note, she has great comprehension, eye contact and social interaction and the Dr was really pleased to see her be able to touch nose, ears, etc when asked.
Her sign language is not great- but thats also muscle coordination- more than pointing. But she tries. So no chance of autism. He said he speech delay is due to the fact that she is still working hard on mobility.

sorry to hog the thread, just sort of digesting this and wanted to share with those who have been following my concern that she's not standing or crawling. 

Maybe she will be a Cirque do Soliel performer later in life?


----------



## Piper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So for those who may have followed me on FB about Hannah being delayed.
> There was a cancellation with the Physiatrist (was going to be Sept 23) and she went in today. She has hyper-mobility. A laymen's term would be "double jointed" but this isn't just like the girls in gymnastics. It affects her whole body. She also has low muscle tone. Not weak he said, but low tone.
> 
> She is very flexible- so shoulders can be rotated almost all the way around, hips go out, the way a young infants would, tops of her feet can touch her shins- and it affects everything- which explains why she doesn't always eat a lot (muscles/joints) to chew, digestion- which is why she has had constipation issues from the start.
> 
> This means probably no standing for another 2 or 3 months. Probably not walking til she is 2 years old. She is doing PT twice a week. Unfortunately our insurance has a cap of 3k, which is not going to cover this child with all she needs. I guess we will face that when we get to that point.
> 
> He wants her to have hip xtras done next week to rule out hip dysplasia (I know I thought only dogs got that)
> On a good note, she has great comprehension, eye contact and social interaction and the Dr was really pleased to see her be able to touch nose, ears, etc when asked.
> Her sign language is not great- but thats also muscle coordination- more than pointing. But she tries. So no chance of autism. He said he speech delay is due to the fact that she is still working hard on mobility.
> 
> sorry to hog the thread, just sort of digesting this and wanted to share with those who have been following my concern that she's not standing or crawling.
> 
> Maybe she will be a Cirque do Soliel performer later in life?


 

Call your school district and ask about their Early Intervention Program.  She should be able to get OT, PT and Speech through that program-----and it is free to you.  Then when she is 3, she can go into the district's Preschool Program for Children with Disabilities.  Those programs are designed for kiddos like Hannah.  I have seen children grow so much and make so much progress in those programs!!


----------



## ollyg

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This means probably no standing for another 2 or 3 months. Probably not walking til she is 2 years old. She is doing PT twice a week. Unfortunately our insurance has a cap of 3k, which is not going to cover this child with all she needs. I guess we will face that when we get to that point.



I have included a link for you.  It is about a local reporter here in Pittsburgh and her journey.  At the bottom of the story there is a link for parents for various resources.  I don't think it is limited to just pittsburgh.

Hope it helps.


----------



## MMitchell29

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Is there a facebook page listing the resells???



 I would like to know this too


----------



## babynala

teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.


So sorry to hear about your dear sister-in-law.  My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.  I hope she has a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## woodkins

Piper said:


> Call your school district and ask about their Early Intervention Program.  She should be able to get OT, PT and Speech through that program-----and it is free to you.  Then when she is 3, she can go into the district's Preschool Program for Children with Disabilities.  Those programs are designed for kiddos like Hannah.  I have seen children grow so much and make so much progress in those programs!!



Gianna was very developmentally delayed and she received all of her OT, Speech etc through our county's early intervention program. We were referred to it through our pediatrician. At age 3 the management went from the county to the school district. We do not have a district preschool program, however they paid for an aide to go to her private preschool and work with her as well as the OT, PT and Speech therapies that either came to our house or we went to them. None of it went through our insurance, it was all covered through the early intervention programs. Gianna started her therapies at 15mos and by age 5 the only therapy she needed to continue was the PT and that was simply to maintain what she had gained and by age 6 we were done completely. 

I'm sorry you may not have gotten the news you were hoping for but at least now you have a reason behind the delays and you can develop a plan of action to get Hannah moving in the right direction


----------



## hellokittiemama

jessica52877 said:


> Lots of resells noticed on facebook! Some of mine, Lori's, Lisa's, TFG's and more! CampingGriswalds is cleaning out her closets!



Can someone PM me the FB link? 

Thanks!


----------



## MouseTriper

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just made an incredibles simply sweet but I haven't had time to take a picture.  I bought incredibles fabric and used that for the skirt portion and then i did the bodice out of red fabric and used heather's incredibles design on the bodice.


 Thank you!  I bet it turned out really cute!!


----------



## moparop

2cutekidz said:


> All great ideas!  I should have mentioned we are doing the dinner in the castle too, and he'll have a cute Prince Charming tee then.  I definately want something StepSister-ish for 1900 Park Fare.  I thought about a tee with a cute "saying" on it, but can't come up with anything.



What about "Drisella, will you marry me??" and have him bring a ring pop.


----------



## 2cutekidz

moparop said:


> What about "Drisella, will you marry me??" and have him bring a ring pop.



LOL!  That would be PRICELESS!!  I think we have a winner - thanks for the idea.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made the following outfit for a girl on the recent big give.









I really find sewing for the big gives very rewarding and hope if you are thinking about a give that you sign up.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Piper said:


> Call your school district and ask about their Early Intervention Program.  She should be able to get OT, PT and Speech through that program-----and it is free to you.  Then when she is 3, she can go into the district's Preschool Program for Children with Disabilities.  Those programs are designed for kiddos like Hannah.  I have seen children grow so much and make so much progress in those programs!!


Our birth to three program is not free, they charge your insurance AND a "parent fee" $165 a month. I was actually not happy with them after using them for several months, it was very hard to schedule with the PT, she wasn't a good match for Hannah. I now have her in a private firm, which picked up on Hannah's needs right away, and changed to 2 half hour sessions instead of the 1 hour session B23 assigned her. I did not have a positive experience with them. 


ollyg said:


> I have included a link for you.  It is about a local reporter here in Pittsburgh and her journey.  At the bottom of the story there is a link for parents for various resources.  I don't think it is limited to just pittsburgh.
> 
> Hope it helps.



I don't see a link, but I have been reading a lot of articles on line this evening.  
I'm also pretty anti-public school, but we are a long way from that. My experience with Connecticut thus far is that NOTHING is free. 

Its all an opportunity to learn at this point. But so far I am delighted with her new PT place, I really like that it's not in my house too (and so does Hannah) and I love both PT people there.


----------



## jonesephus

jessica52877 said:


> Lots of resells noticed on facebook! Some of mine, Lori's, Lisa's, TFG's and more! CampingGriswalds is cleaning out her closets!



Is there a facebook group?


----------



## 1st_trip4us

Would love a link to the FB group.


----------



## moparop

2cutekidz said:


> LOL!  That would be PRICELESS!!  I think we have a winner - thanks for the idea.



Glad I could help! I think your son might end up with the most attention in the place!


----------



## ncmomof2

I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!

The front flap:





Under the flap (two pockets):





The back, with one big pocket:





Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:





I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!


----------



## erikawolf2004

jonesephus said:


> Is there a facebook group?


 
I would love to know this also or the link to the resells that you guys are talking about.
Thanks


----------



## CruisinEars

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



That is absolutely darling! You did a terrific job. Makes me want one too.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

OMG I've sat here an hour and scrolled through 71 pages!  You all make me sick and I hate you!!!  This stuff is sooo stinkin cute!!!!  I'm pretty sure I could never do anything like this but I'm really encouraged to try after seeing all of these lovely outfits.  It sucks that it's 2am cause I want to go buy fabric and get to sewing!!  I have a cousin who is due with a girl and she will go ape sh*t if I make her some Disney dresses.  Are ruffles not the most ingenious decoration?!  You can put them on anything and it looks 10 times better!  

We are attending MNSSHP and I think instead of packing a whole costume, I was going to by them Ghostbusters shirts on Ebay and call it a day.  Ghostbusters is their ultimate favorite thing in the world, they make me play the song in the car, every time, and they pretend they are Ghostbusters numerous times throughout the day.  But now I'm thinking I might be able to make them and have them be way cooler than just a printed t-shirt.  Not sure if I want to just do a shirt with the Ghostbuster symbol or do a shirt that's like the Ghostbusters uniform with the name patch.  Any ideas?


----------



## Beka

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



I love this so much I can't stand it!  Great job!  Doesn't look "home-made" at all!


----------



## RMAMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So for those who may have followed me on FB about Hannah being delayed.
> There was a cancellation with the Physiatrist (was going to be Sept 23) and she went in today. She has hyper-mobility. A laymen's term would be "double jointed" but this isn't just like the girls in gymnastics. It affects her whole body. She also has low muscle tone. Not weak he said, but low tone.
> 
> She is very flexible- so shoulders can be rotated almost all the way around, hips go out, the way a young infants would, tops of her feet can touch her shins- and it affects everything- which explains why she doesn't always eat a lot (muscles/joints) to chew, digestion- which is why she has had constipation issues from the start.
> 
> This means probably no standing for another 2 or 3 months. Probably not walking til she is 2 years old. She is doing PT twice a week. Unfortunately our insurance has a cap of 3k, which is not going to cover this child with all she needs. I guess we will face that when we get to that point.
> 
> He wants her to have hip xtras done next week to rule out hip dysplasia (I know I thought only dogs got that)
> On a good note, she has great comprehension, eye contact and social interaction and the Dr was really pleased to see her be able to touch nose, ears, etc when asked.
> Her sign language is not great- but thats also muscle coordination- more than pointing. But she tries. So no chance of autism. He said he speech delay is due to the fact that she is still working hard on mobility.
> 
> sorry to hog the thread, just sort of digesting this and wanted to share with those who have been following my concern that she's not standing or crawling.
> 
> Maybe she will be a Cirque do Soliel performer later in life?



So glad to hear you finally have some answers, the unknown is nerve wracking but now that you know what your dealing with you can move forward! I'm sorry about the insuranse though, you may want to check pricing on a secondary policy or an HSA account. Keep us posted on her progress!



ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



WOW!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## Cinderella909

erikawolf2004 said:


> I would love to know this also or the link to the resells that you guys are talking about.
> Thanks



I too would love to know this link.   Thanks!


----------



## ollyg

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I don't see a link, but I have been reading a lot of articles on line this evening.
> I'm also pretty anti-public school, but we are a long way from that. My experience with Connecticut thus far is that NOTHING is free.
> .



Sorry about that, must have been an operator error 

http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/health/23506736/detail.html

http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/download/2010/0517/23580672.pdf

I don't think this refers to the public school, as her child will only be a year old.  Basically a lot of the care her son required was not covered by insurance and wanted to share her findings to help other parents experiencing the same.


----------



## KnightFarms

ncmomof2 said:


> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



OMG I love this bag!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



AWESOME!!! I want one too!!!!!!  This will definitely be on my list to make soon (maybe Christmas presents??)


----------



## T-rox

1st day of school outfit.  this started life as a plain white t and plain (short) jean skirt. 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## T-rox

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



i think it looks fantastic. not amatuer at all


----------



## T-rox

CruisinEars said:


> That is absolutely darling! You did a terrific job. Makes me want one too.



looovvee it!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



What pattern is bag?


----------



## ncmomof2

CruisinEars said:


> That is absolutely darling! You did a terrific job. Makes me want one too.





Beka said:


> I love this so much I can't stand it!  Great job!  Doesn't look "home-made" at all!





RMAMom said:


> WOW!!! That's fantastic!





KnightFarms said:


> OMG I love this bag!!!!





Granna4679 said:


> AWESOME!!! I want one too!!!!!!  This will definitely be on my list to make soon (maybe Christmas presents??)





itsheresomewhere said:


> What pattern is bag?



Thanks everyone!  I am pretty please with how it turned out.  It was not a pattern.  I looked at a few messanger bag tutorials online and then went for it!


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Okay so I've only ever done a basic stitch to put 2 pieces of fabric together LOL and I want to know how you do those cute Mickey foot and hand on that bag for instance.  Do you cut out the fabric and place it on and then use your machine to trace the outline with the really thick stitch or is their a special machine for this?  Thanks


----------



## tricia

AliceinMaryland said:


> Okay so I've only ever done a basic stitch to put 2 pieces of fabric together LOL and I want to know how you do those cute Mickey foot and hand on that bag for instance.  Do you cut out the fabric and place it on and then use your machine to trace the outline with the really thick stitch or is their a special machine for this?  Thanks



You can do it either way.  Either 'by hand' (guiding the fabric thru your regular machine) as described in this awesome tutorial, http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html or if you have an embroidery machine you can do it that way.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

T-rox said:


> 1st day of school outfit.  this started life as a plain white t and plain (short) jean skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is so cute!  Her teacher will love it!


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Wow, thanks so much Tricia!  And thanks for not laughing at me!  You would think if I'm in this thread I should know how to embroider LOL!  I love all of this stuff and I'm jealous of all of you.  I've got to learn how to do all of these cute outfits!!


----------



## jeniamt

T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These outfits are awesome!  I especially love the Peter Pan fabric for the pants.  I do not think I have seen it before.



teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Keeping your family in my prayers.



wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking on this board almost daily for the past year.  I have posted a few questions, but so far that is it.  It is funny I feel like I "know" most of you, but have never even introduced myself.  Well i have decided to finally come out of lurkerdom status and intoduce myself.
> 
> My name is Wendy, I am a stay at home mom/wife.  I have five kids, 2 girls ages 12 and 10, 3 boys ages 7, 5 and 2.  We are taking our first trip to the world this year leaving 14 weeks from today!!!  We will be there the 20th of November thru the 5th of Dec. We are staying off site in a house at Windsor hills.  We are very excited and can't wait.
> 
> The bad part is, I only have two outfits done I am planing to really kick it into gear once the kids start school next week, so hopefully I will have some things to share really soon.  Thank you all for letting me lurk, and as always am in total awe over your amazing creations.



Your first trip!  Oh my gosh, I am so excited for you!!!!  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Have a quick question to all of you with little uns. How many naps a day was your 9 month old taking? Mine wants 3 a day (2 during the day and one evening) but the nursery says they only do 1 during the day... and they try to Keep her up when she's tired for the first one. Should I see if she goes with the flow or ask them to try to stick to her schedule? (She's just started this daycare)



All my kids moved to one long afternoon nap around 7-8 months.  Cameron is almost 19 months and still sleeps about 3-4 hours every afternoon.  I would think it would hard to get much done if he still took 3 naps.  Our schedule is we can play, run errands, schedule appointments in the morning and after lunch he goes down and I have the afternoon at home to myself.  Ahhh.....    Actually, the afternoon is when I clean bathrooms, do laundry, etc..... ugh.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Ok I need you experienced sewers Advice. I have just finished the first of the Halloween rag doll costumes and it is not like I had pictured it at all. I have made a Tulle tutu to go underneath to poof it out almost like a crinoline. Here are the pics with and with out and of course the spin factor. please tell me what you think looks better. to me with the crinoline looks more like a clown than a rag doll. Please HELP!!!!!!!!
> Front no crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back no crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least awesome spin factor:



My only thought is that maybe its the striped material that is making it look more clown like.  Its really cute!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So for those who may have followed me on FB about Hannah being delayed.
> There was a cancellation with the Physiatrist (was going to be Sept 23) and she went in today. She has hyper-mobility. A laymen's term would be "double jointed" but this isn't just like the girls in gymnastics. It affects her whole body. She also has low muscle tone. Not weak he said, but low tone.
> 
> She is very flexible- so shoulders can be rotated almost all the way around, hips go out, the way a young infants would, tops of her feet can touch her shins- and it affects everything- which explains why she doesn't always eat a lot (muscles/joints) to chew, digestion- which is why she has had constipation issues from the start.
> 
> This means probably no standing for another 2 or 3 months. Probably not walking til she is 2 years old. She is doing PT twice a week. Unfortunately our insurance has a cap of 3k, which is not going to cover this child with all she needs. I guess we will face that when we get to that point.
> 
> He wants her to have hip xtras done next week to rule out hip dysplasia (I know I thought only dogs got that)
> On a good note, she has great comprehension, eye contact and social interaction and the Dr was really pleased to see her be able to touch nose, ears, etc when asked.
> Her sign language is not great- but thats also muscle coordination- more than pointing. But she tries. So no chance of autism. He said he speech delay is due to the fact that she is still working hard on mobility.
> 
> sorry to hog the thread, just sort of digesting this and wanted to share with those who have been following my concern that she's not standing or crawling.
> 
> Maybe she will be a Cirque do Soliel performer later in life?



Cameron has low muscle tone and as I mentioned before he receives weekly PT.  We were told he would not walk until he was near 2 but he is already running and is only 18 months.  Its hard to remember his old slumpy self from just a few months ago.  Hang in there!



ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!




I LOVE this!  What pattern did you use?  I have never been happy with any of the bags I have ever made.


----------



## scouthawkk

AliceinMaryland said:


> OMG I've sat here an hour and scrolled through 71 pages!  You all make me sick and I hate you!!!  This stuff is sooo stinkin cute!!!!  I'm pretty sure I could never do anything like this but I'm really encouraged to try after seeing all of these lovely outfits.  It sucks that it's 2am cause I want to go buy fabric and get to sewing!!  I have a cousin who is due with a girl and she will go ape sh*t if I make her some Disney dresses.  Are ruffles not the most ingenious decoration?!  You can put them on anything and it looks 10 times better!
> 
> We are attending MNSSHP and I think instead of packing a whole costume, I was going to by them Ghostbusters shirts on Ebay and call it a day.  Ghostbusters is their ultimate favorite thing in the world, they make me play the song in the car, every time, and they pretend they are Ghostbusters numerous times throughout the day.  But now I'm thinking I might be able to make them and have them be way cooler than just a printed t-shirt.  Not sure if I want to just do a shirt with the Ghostbuster symbol or do a shirt that's like the Ghostbusters uniform with the name patch.  Any ideas?



Hey!  Someone else from Bowie!  What part are you in?

You could also do some Disney themed bibs and whatnot!  Very simple to do!


----------



## scouthawkk

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



LOVE IT!  I made a messenger bag for my son's teacher last year, not Disney, but that's ok.  Love the pattern!  I like the idea for a place to put bows!  If I make one for me, I think I'll have to do something similar with a snap or button to hold scrunchies.  That would be perfect, no more hunting at the bottom of the bag....


----------



## pixeegrl

I have seen a skirt on here before (been awhile since one was posted I think) and I can't find the pattern. It was a double layer skirt and the top layer was kind of ruched up on one side? or maybe cut open? Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? Am I loosing it lol?


----------



## DisneyKings

I would appreciate it if anyone on facebook could take the time to vote (you only have to do it once) for my kids in a local photo contest.  Voting is until Monday.  http://www.facebook.com/p.php?i=1542014766&k=ZZA5Y6S3SXTF6BD1QEXUPRQRRWIB4U4BSVEUK&oid=1494924966277

You have to "like" Georgia Cooper Photography 1st, then "like" their pictures (Amanda is pic #1, Amy is pic #17).  Thanks!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Our birth to three program is not free, they charge your insurance AND a "parent fee" $165 a month. I was actually not happy with them after using them for several months, it was very hard to schedule with the PT, she wasn't a good match for Hannah. I now have her in a private firm, which picked up on Hannah's needs right away, and changed to 2 half hour sessions instead of the 1 hour session B23 assigned her. I did not have a positive experience with them.



I would really question the fee for early intervention & them charging your insurance.  I know here they ask for your insurance info, but you can decline providing it.  There is government funding for 0-3 aged kids, so it should be free.  Also, here you can choose from many different therapists.  But, since you've found therapists you like, I would talk to them & tell them you are concerned about maxing out your insurance money.  I also used to do therapy for the medicaid rate if someone didn't have insurance or their insurance wouldn't cover the therapy.  They might work with you & it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## tpimental

I just have to say that I love looking at all your work!  I'm a complete newbie sewer, I made my first ever pillowcase dress recently and want to venture inot more projects but the machine still makes me nervous.  I have had it for ten years and am teaching myself how to use it.  Ha!

I must be crazy but I am making my DD a Bo Peep costume for our trip/for Halloween.  Has anyone here made one I could look at for some more inspiration?


----------



## kdzbear

tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> here are the pics of the santa stitch that I digitized, now I want your honest opinions please, if you think that looks a bit amateur-ish please let me know and I will keep trying to buy a ready made design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



I love it! That has to be one of the cutest appliques of Stitch! Great job! I wish I had an embroidery machine! He is too cute!


----------



## scouthawkk

pixeegrl said:


> I have seen a skirt on here before (been awhile since one was posted I think) and I can't find the pattern. It was a double layer skirt and the top layer was kind of ruched up on one side? or maybe cut open? Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? Am I loosing it lol?



That sounds like the Peek-a-Boo twirl skirt.


----------



## pixeegrl

scouthawkk said:


> That sounds like the Peek-a-Boo twirl skirt.



Thanks, don't know how I missed that! That's it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



I've been wanting to do this for myself, and always seem to be busy making Kirstas outfits until the last minute. Do you know what tutorial you used? 



AliceinMaryland said:


> Wow, thanks so much Tricia!  And thanks for not laughing at me!  You would think if I'm in this thread I should know how to embroider LOL!  I love all of this stuff and I'm jealous of all of you.  I've got to learn how to do all of these cute outfits!!



Welcome to the group!  Little girls are great to sew for. But at least this is a productive addiction.


----------



## saraheeyore

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287&ref=search#!/group.php?gid=46334585287

facebook link if that helps. i searched it and found the group


----------



## miprender

Disneymom1218 said:


> Ok I need you experienced sewers Advice. I have just finished the first of the Halloween rag doll costumes and it is not like I had pictured it at all. I have made a Tulle tutu to go underneath to poof it out almost like a crinoline. Here are the pics with and with out and of course the spin factor. please tell me what you think looks better. to me with the crinoline looks more like a clown than a rag doll. Please HELP!!!!!!!!
> Front no crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back no crinoline:



It looks so cute, but I think I like it without.



2cutekidz said:


> Need some design help...We'll be having dinner at 1900 PF.  I need ideas for an outfit for Matthew (he's 4) Emily will wear a StepSisters/Lady Tremaine set, so I'm trying to come up with something for Little Man.  Any sugestions??  I'm drawing a blank here!



When we went in 2009, I had DS who was 3 at the time dress up in his Captn Hook costume that I bought at the Disney store. The step sisters were all over him, so much that he was hiding under the table. When we went back this year, he left the table when he knew they were coming. He said they aren't going to be marrying me.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Ariel Dress with the peplum.  I was thinking of adding small shells to the peplum using hook and eyes, so they can come off for washing.
> 
> And this is what it would look like if I add the shells




I love with the shells.



ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:



OMG...I want one of those for me too. Where did you get the tutorial online?


----------



## Disneymom1218

ok so I have taken the striped portion off of the bottom. here it is again with uncut purple Rag doll hair as well. still no crinoline?


----------



## 2cutekidz

Disneymom1218 said:


> ok so I have taken the striped portion off of the bottom. here it is again with uncut purple Rag doll hair as well. still no crinoline?



I liked it with the stripe fabric on the bottom.  I definately like it better without the crinoline, but if your daughter likes it with it, let her wear it


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> ok so I have taken the striped portion off of the bottom. here it is again with uncut purple Rag doll hair as well. still no crinoline?



I agree with the PP, I like it better without, but if your DD really wants it let her have it!


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



Denise - this is INCREDIBLE!!! Great JOB!!! I bet you people are going to ask you where you bought it!!!!!


----------



## twogirlsandthatsit

1st_trip4us said:


> Would love a link to the FB group.



I would too!  

I can't sew but I LOVE coming in here and looking at all the amazing things you create (like that Messenger Bag -- Wow!).  I am actually going to sign up for a sewing class for when we get back from WDW.  Thanks for inspiring me to do so!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

DD had an Aurora themed birthday last week & I made the cake with the splotched dress.  I really should have re-watched that part of the movie before doing it & I might have been happier with it, but she was happy so I guess that's all that matters.








I also decided over the weekend to do a back to school outfit for DD5 & ballet backpack for DD2.  The shirt has an appliqued A, although it looks like a blob from a distance.  I really should have test stitched it, but she knows it's an A...


----------



## ncmomof2

SallyfromDE said:


> I've been wanting to do this for myself, and always seem to be busy making Kirstas outfits until the last minute. Do you know what tutorial you used?
> 
> 
> 
> .





miprender said:


> OMG...I want one of those for me too. Where did you get the tutorial online?



Thanks! This is the tutorial I read over:  http://pinoyinoz.blogspot.com/2008/07/tutorial-messenger-bag-with-zip-top.html

I like the protractor idea so I will be keeping one in my sewing box from now on for corners.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Scouthawkk-  P-section represent!!!!!  LOL  What section are you?  Do you belong to the Bowie freecycle?  This is so cool, I've never found someone on a message board before that lived in the same city LOL!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Enabler alerts...now through Sept 1 - YCMT is having a sale!  20% off with code NEW20  and if you order more than $20 you get the duet apron for free! (See the details in their newsletter)


Also, Miss Heather Sue has a fantastic sale going on right now...buy $19 worth and get $15 FREE! (see the details in her newsletter!)

If you haven't done so yet...sign up for their free newsletters...Awesome!!!!

...now all I need to do is find some time to actually be able to make something new that is not already partially started.....



I had my (hopefully) last MRI yesterday.  I should be getting my results in 48 hours (as opposed to the 4 MONTHS for the last one!)  Crossing fingers that there will be another option other than surgery.  With Disney coming up so soon I can't afford to have back and neck surgery right now!


Nini


----------



## t-beri

School started and Thing 3 is tending to sleep in so could I POSSIBLY have a chance to hang around here a little bit?  Keep your fingers crossed.  I have GOT to come up w/ some ideas for our December trip.

uh, oh, speak of the devil...I think I hear Vi.


----------



## Oceana

NiniMorris said:


> Enabler alerts...now through Sept 1 - YCMT is having a sale!  20% off with code NEW20  and if you order more than $20 you get the duet apron for free! (See the details in their newsletter)
> 
> 
> Also, Miss Heather Sue has a fantastic sale going on right now...buy $19 worth and get $15 FREE! (see the details in her newsletter!)
> 
> If you haven't done so yet...sign up for their free newsletters...Awesome!!!!



fingers crossed

and what are these 2 places?


----------



## scouthawkk

AliceinMaryland said:


> Scouthawkk-  P-section represent!!!!!  LOL  What section are you?  Do you belong to the Bowie freecycle?  This is so cool, I've never found someone on a message board before that lived in the same city LOL!!



Was going to send you a PM, but it said you either cant receive, or didn't want to.  I'm in the T section.  How cool!  Very small world.  We should try to get together some time.  So jealous about your upcoming trip!  Wish I had one planned.


----------



## squirrel

Oceana said:


> fingers crossed
> 
> and what are these 2 places?



YCMT= www.youcanmakethis.com

HeatherSue does the digitizing for the embroidery designs, I don't have an embroidery machine so I don't know where you go to get them from her.


----------



## thebeesknees

OK, this is my first time sharing a picture, so bear with me! I made this yesterday for my daughter's Meet & Greet with her new teacher next week. They will wear uniforms for school, so no first-day-of-school outfit for us. This is the next best thing. I was able to use my serger to do the rolled hem with wooly nylon thread, and it worked beautifully! This was my second Vida. The first one I made came out way too big, so I sized it down this time.


----------



## arizonacolbys

I love all the latest creations!! 

I finally got the Feliz dress pattern that I've been wanting after seeing everyone's beautiful Feliz dresses here.  My pattern doesn't have instructions on how to add ruffles to the back like I see here - does anyone know where I can find this info? Thanks!!


----------



## t-beri

The Trillium blog sew along is probably the best Feliz tutorial.  I'll link you straight to the underdress but you can follow through from beginning to end, I have heard great reviews of it and I've heard that it made sewing this dress a lot easier. I haven't made one though, so this is just what I've heard from other sewing forums.
http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-underdress-part-1.html

I'm hoping to make a Feliz for our December Trip.  I'm torn between using it for MVMCP or an Alice in wonderland themed dress.  hmmm


----------



## arizonacolbys

t-beri said:


> The Trillium blog sew along is probably the best Feliz tutorial.  I'll link you straight to the underdress but you can follow through from beginning to end, I have heard great reviews of it and I've heard that it made sewing this dress a lot easier. I haven't made one though, so this is just what I've heard from other sewing forums.
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-underdress-part-1.html
> 
> I'm hoping to make a Feliz for our December Trip.  I'm torn between using it for MVMCP or an Alice in wonderland themed dress.  hmmm



Thank you SO much!!  Maybe I can actually get to work on this at naptime today, LOL I'm making one for my DD's 2nd birthday next month & hopefully another for our Dec trip, too.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

Hi all,
Just wanted to say hey and that I love all the things that have been posted lately. I'm such a lurker lol. I hardly ever post. I don't have any trips planned, well any with my child, my husband and I will be going Dec. 1-5 so i will be on the look out for those of you that i know will be going then. And shame on, i think Nini, who posted the YCMT code, lol there is so much i want, not need, to buy!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

Hope it works lol
Yeah it does. its kinda long though lol :-/


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ohhh. I just got the 20% off coupon in my inbox. yayayayay!!!  I actually NEED a few patterns for our trip. 

How do I sign up for Heathers Newsletter?


----------



## ollyg

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ohhh. I just got the 20% off coupon in my inbox. yayayayay!!!  I actually NEED a few patterns for our trip.
> 
> How do I sign up for Heathers Newsletter?



Here is a link to her facebook page.  On the left you can sign up.


http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Frou-Frou-By-HeatherSue/121682319728?ref=ts


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Miz Diz said:


> I have't been on this thread in a while.  You all move too fast for me to keep up. LOL!
> 
> Here are some things I made for our June trip.



Tinkerbell outfit is cute!  I have that same pattern.  Love the zebra print too!  Everything is adorable!



clairemolly said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone!  I had a huge multi-quote going, until Molly got ahold of the computer...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Gavin...the more recent ones are still on the camera, and I don't feel like going down to get it.  I'll try and post more later.
> 
> Molly and Gavin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to attempt to sit and sew today.  I'll post some pics if I get anything done.  I keep looking at my machines and wishing I was using them...aren't c-sections fun?



He is too cute!  And look as those big sisters!



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about the AK dresses and the Ohana dress!
> 
> I got another one finished today.  I will be happy when I am finished but I am enjoying myself!



That minnie dress is too cute!  that would be perfect for Chef Mickeys!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just made up 3 new bows.
> this is my Rock star bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Korker set. My girls are going to each wear a set the morning we fly out, with their surprise outfits I will start on once they go back to school.



Your bows are gorgeous!  I love the colors you chose!



livndisney said:


> So I am finally getting around to posting the dresses I made last week-:
> 
> Here is my version of Cinderella's pink dress:



The pink Cindy dress came great!  Is that second dress for Ohana!  It is really pretty!



Granna4679 said:


>



They all came out great! I love that skirt pattern.  One day I will get around to buying it.



ellenbenny said:


>



I love this outfit!  The appliques are really great!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here are my kiddos on the first day of school.  Alexa is a first-grader and Connor is a kindergartener.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

RMAMom said:


> I have been buying fabric like a crazy woman getting ready to sew for the grandkids (my sons children) for our trip. a few weeks ago Fabric.com had a sale on Jennifer Paganelli fabric and I thought it was a good reason to sew for my girls also. This is my oldest, Rachel, wearing the Meghan Peasant from Sis Boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That dress came out really pretty.  It is one of my new favorite patterns.  I have made tops and dresses for all the girls, including me!



tricia said:


>



That skirt is awesome!  I really need to make one like that for Halloween!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one.  I only have 3 left!  yeah!  One is a copy of big sister Tiana.  The other two are Cinderella and I am stumped!  My daughter wants all of Heather's appliques on the dress and I can't decide what to do!  Any suggestions?



Patchworks are always one of my favorites!  Love how you used the appligue!



mom2OandE said:


>



That skirt came out beautiful!  And I don't see any fangs!



msmollyshaw said:


> Hi, I just made casual Prince Charming outfits for both of my boys for our dinner in Cinderella's Castle. I used the bowling shirt pattern to make plain white shirts and easy fit red shorts. I added gold braid and buttons to the shirt and a gold strip down the legs of the shorts to embelish. I had wanted to buy epaulettes, but they don't sell them at Joann's and I ran out of time to order them online. I ended up just sewing circle of red fabric and adding gold fringe trim to them. I think it worked out ok!



They look so hansome in their prince outfits!  Real ladies men!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I finally have one thing done for our trip!  I'm hoping that once my kiddos are in school next week, I'll be a little more focused.  I still need to add the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to wear at Epcot.  I didn't do the Nemo applique.  I found a great seller on etsy who will do patches.  I have Nemo and Crush to put on a shirt for Connor.  I'm having trouble finding plain t-shirts without pockets.  I really need a sage green one for one of Alexa's outfits and have had absolutely no luck so far.



Great dress!  Looks so cute on your little model!



HeatherSue said:


> First of all, I'm so excited because I just booked a Disney World trip this morning for January 29- February 5!!!  Now I just need to talk Teresa into going with me!



Love those superheros!  We may be going to Disney around the same time!  We are hoping to go next year and we are not sure if we will go end of Jan or in Sept again.  



Myhappythought5 said:


> I am new to this board and  I had to share my first outs. I finally finished them and have a new and renewed love for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to be half as good as all of you on this board.



You are better than half as good!  Remember, we all started somewhere and Istarted at the bottom!  Those outfits came out super cute!  And your girls are really pretty!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my latest skirt- I still have to embroider a yellow tshirt for her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coupon so I only spent about $6 on the ariel and purple broadcloth and used white broadcloth for the lining, the ruffles were scraps I had- although in hind site, i wish I had done all yellow or all purple.



Nicole, I love that skirt!  The red ruffle is perfect because it brings out the red in Ariels hair!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well lol this is what I did last night. I think I might have ruffled it a tad to much  Good news it I can sew a straight line still and I think the pattern will work for a senorita skirt when I redo it!



Blues and browns!  I love it!  Look at that model too!



billwendy said:


> Well, My neice leaves for college on Friday. I embroidered a set of towels for her to take with her...one set just has her name embroidered in varigated thread and the other set has the Cedarville wasp on it with her name too....Im gonna miss my girlie!!! Her big brother and almost sister in law also go to Cedarville, so she will be well taken care of there!! Her younger siblings are going to be lost without her, especially the 8 year old, Elizabeth....



The towels came out great!  She will treasure them always!  I still have ones that my mom did over 10 years ago.



aksunshine said:


> I made this this morning for a family member's baby, due in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this cute set for Gabriel last week to wear to mygrandparent's 50th anniverary. I had never done a frayed applique. I liked it so much I made one for another baby that was born Friday. I also made matching hats. They were the cutest little patchwork buckets, but Gabriel's was too small.





aksunshine said:


> I just finished this top up for Isabelle. I made it to coordinate with an overall outfit of Gabriel's for pictures.



Alicia, you make the cutest things!  Love the little rocker set.  And the embroidery on th dress is so pretty!  And, I love the pictures of Gabriel.  He is so cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I finally finished up today.
> 
> A bowling shirt for Connor.  He has a really weird look on his face in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't happy with how this skirt turned out.  Almost everything that could have gone wrong did.  I love the pattern though and I'm up for trying it again.



Shannon, your kids are so cute!  That ruffle skirt is adorable.  It is usually the items we fight with the most that come out the best!



shanni said:


> You all have inspired me!! I totally DO NOT sew, but as I see all these fabulous outfits, I decided to try it. I'm really going out of my comfort zone by posting these, but I wanted to share! Don't look too close, I'm still trying to learn to learn to sew without it looking like I'm sewing under the influence! lol!



You did a great job!  Keep it up and show us more!



jonesephus said:


> OK, and if you are not yet sick of my posts, here is my 2nd and third garments EVER (I took a class maybe 6 or 7 years ago to sew curtains and a pillow-- that's it since mandatory home ec in the 7th grade!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before I put the bottom elastic in the sleeve, so that is done now.
> I have to say, it's not perfect, but I am darn proud of myself!!!!
> Now, I think you have inspired me to attempt something cindy-ish!!!



You should be proud.  They came out great!  I love what you did with that pattern!



T-rox said:


> I've been on the dis for a awhile, but just stumbled upon this group.  Can't believe there is an entire underground just like me. decided to jump into this group with both feet. its my first attempt at posting pics anywhere on the dis so hopefully these work and I hope you all like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love all of those outfits, but the peter pan one is by far my favorite.  Where did you get that material?   And what pattern did you use?



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the little version of the Tiana dress for DD1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two more dresses, both Cinderella and then 20 some shirts!!  I just hope I can decide what to do for the Cinderella dresses...



That is so adorable!  20 shirts?  Wow!  You are determined!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all!  I



All of your outfits are adorable.  Is that carlac's aline?  I have that pattern and still haven't attempted to make it.



tracipierce said:


> Ok folks,.... here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



I LOVE Santa Stitch!  We had to have a stuffed one last year when I was working at Disney Store.  'He was too cute!



peachygreen said:


> Still working on planning my outfits for the trip (eventually I'll start sewing my outfits  I think I'll wait until after I get my ADR's finalized and figured)
> 
> I am pretty sure I am going to do dinner @ Ohana for our arrival night and my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THose were her 3 month growth pictures.  No I did not do the quilt, my mom did.  I do not have that much patience to do that much cross stitch.



Whe is adorable!  And the outfit is cute too. 



sheridee32 said:


> Well our 1st and only grandson arrived at 1212 today he weighed in at 7lbs    3ozs 20 inches long.  He was a little smaller than we thought he would be, but we will have him fattened up for his 1st Disney trip when he is 6 weeks old.



Congrats!  Look at ehose cute cheeks!



teresajoy said:


> Hi, Heather and I haven't been on much for the last few days. We got some very bad news on Wednesday.
> 
> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working. About 3 weeks ago, the pain got so bad Barbara could no longer walk and began crawling. We urged our brother to insist on an MRI for her and he did. On Wednesday my Mom took her in for the MRI. I had just run out for 15 minutes when my Mom called me.  When I got home there was a messag on my machine that Barbara had a fractured vertebrae and it was pressing on her spinal column and it was "very serious".  I was scared to death. My Mom didn't have a cell phone, so I couldn't call her back to find out anymore. I was so upset that this had been going on so long.
> 
> Around 4:00, Heather called me to see if what I knew, I knew a little more than she did, so she urged me to call our brother, who wasn't sure what was going on either. (Mom couldn't reach him at work to tell him what was going on, so left him a message that didn't say too much. He had called the hospital and they told him Barbara had left and was heading home.) So, I told David what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He was very upset.
> 
> About an hour or so later, my Dad called and asked if I knew what was going on. I told him what I knew about the fractured vertebrae. He told me, "It's much worse than that. Her cancer is back." He was crying. I've hardly ever heard my Dad cry.
> 
> As Heather mentioned earlier, Barbara had breast cancer 2 years ago. The cancer is back. There is a mass on her back, which fractured her vertebrae.  She has surgery on August 30 at 8AM to remove the tumor and I believe they are putting screws in her back. It's a very serious surgery. They don't think they can get all of the tumor, so she will have to go in for radiation treatments as well.
> 
> Please, pray for our Barbara. We love her so much. She has daughters  and my brother who need her so much. WE need her! As Arminda was telling her friend after we found out, Barbara is not like a sister-in-law, she is like our sister.
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening to her again.  Barbara is dealing amazingly well with the news. She's a wonderfully positive person.



Heather and Teresa...I wanted you to know that I am praying for Barbara and your whole family.  I am so sorry about the terrble news. 




Granna4679 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I promised to post these overalls when finished so here goes.  Both of my daughters graduated from Texas A&M....one still lives in the same town and she took orders for these for me from some of her friends and their friends. The logos, football helmet and footballs are machine done.  All of the names and "Class of..." are hand stitched on my regular machine.  Thats a bunch of letters to sew around!! But they will have them for the first football game!  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backs all look similar but with different years...



They are all great!  that was a lot of letters and numbers to applique!  Wow!


----------



## my*2*angels

WE HAVE A NEW GIVE UP AND THE SHIP DATE IS NOT UNTIL OCTOBER 14TH!!!
     THAT GIVES YOU LOTS OF TIME TO PLAN AHEAD TO HELP OUT!!!! THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!!!!!!!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69349/757627


----------



## froggy33

Okay, so this is somewhat off topic (but it's Disney and we will be wearing customs...).  I know you ladies will know and be willing to answer.
We leave in 21 days!!  It's just my mom, my daughter and me for 5 days.  

I can't decide whether or not to do the pre-purchase photopass for $99.  Plus I don't know if I totally understand.  So, you order the CD and it kind of goes into your cart until you return to final purchase?  Then you go to Disney, do photopass as normal with the regular card.  Then when you get home you can play around with all the photos on your card adding borders and such, so that you have the normal copies and the new designed copies on your CD.  Will they also add the tinkerbell/stitch if you take a pic like that?  You "purchase" these and they mail you the CD.  Then you can use that CD to order prints from walmart or snapfish...whatever.  Do I have this correct?

Is there a time limit to this?  Like when should I prepurchase.  Also I got that photopass card in the mail I can pre register.  What kind of deals do you get with this?

Thanks so much!!

Jessica


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Disneymom1218 said:


> Ok I need you experienced sewers Advice. I have just finished the first of the Halloween rag doll costumes and it is not like I had pictured it at all. I have made a Tulle tutu to go underneath to poof it out almost like a crinoline. Here are the pics with and with out and of course the spin factor. please tell me what you think looks better. to me with the crinoline looks more like a clown than a rag doll. Please HELP!!!!!!!!
> Front no crinoline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back no crinoline:



That is so cute!  I personally like itwithout the crimoline.  I like it with the strip on it too.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Ariel Dress with the peplum.  I was thinking of adding small shells to the peplum using hook and eyes, so they can come off for washing.
> 
> And this is what it would look like if I add the shells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyof2princesses, I don't have the Simply Sweet pattern.  The one I use is a pattern I made that looks like the Simply Sweet.



Shells!  It gives it more of a finished look. 
You make your own patterns?  WOW!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So for those who may have followed me on FB about Hannah being delayed.
> There was a cancellation with the Physiatrist (was going to be Sept 23) and she went in today. She has hyper-mobility. A laymen's term would be "double jointed" but this isn't just like the girls in gymnastics. It affects her whole body. She also has low muscle tone. Not weak he said, but low tone.
> 
> She is very flexible- so shoulders can be rotated almost all the way around, hips go out, the way a young infants would, tops of her feet can touch her shins- and it affects everything- which explains why she doesn't always eat a lot (muscles/joints) to chew, digestion- which is why she has had constipation issues from the start.
> 
> This means probably no standing for another 2 or 3 months. Probably not walking til she is 2 years old. She is doing PT twice a week. Unfortunately our insurance has a cap of 3k, which is not going to cover this child with all she needs. I guess we will face that when we get to that point.
> 
> He wants her to have hip xtras done next week to rule out hip dysplasia (I know I thought only dogs got that)
> On a good note, she has great comprehension, eye contact and social interaction and the Dr was really pleased to see her be able to touch nose, ears, etc when asked.
> Her sign language is not great- but thats also muscle coordination- more than pointing. But she tries. So no chance of autism. He said he speech delay is due to the fact that she is still working hard on mobility.
> 
> sorry to hog the thread, just sort of digesting this and wanted to share with those who have been following my concern that she's not standing or crawling.
> 
> Maybe she will be a Cirque do Soliel performer later in life?



Sorry about the news, but now that you know what is going on, you can start working on it.  Hannah seems to enjoy scooting though!  that video of her on fb is too cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made the following outfit for a girl on the recent big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really find sewing for the big gives very rewarding and hope if you are thinking about a give that you sign up.



I love that material you used!  So cute.  I haven't done anything big give in a while, but I am hoping I can soon.  Looks like we may not have to worry about meeting the bills each month so I can afford fabric to make some big give outfits.  God works in mysterious ways.



ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



I love that bag!  Did you design the appliques?



T-rox said:


> 1st day of school outfit.  this started life as a plain white t and plain (short) jean skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



what a great outfit!  Looks like you have a diva on your hands!



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler alerts...now through Sept 1 - YCMT is having a sale!  20% off with code NEW20  and if you order more than $20 you get the duet apron for free! (See the details in their newsletter)
> 
> 
> Also, Miss Heather Sue has a fantastic sale going on right now...buy $19 worth and get $15 FREE! (see the details in her newsletter!)
> 
> If you haven't done so yet...sign up for their free newsletters...Awesome!!!!
> 
> ...now all I need to do is find some time to actually be able to make something new that is not already partially started.....
> 
> 
> 
> I had my (hopefully) last MRI yesterday.  I should be getting my results in 48 hours (as opposed to the 4 MONTHS for the last one!)  Crossing fingers that there will be another option other than surgery.  With Disney coming up so soon I can't afford to have back and neck surgery right now!
> 
> 
> Nini



Ms. Nini...don't do that to me!  i need some of those patterns on ycmt!  And really need some appliques too!



thebeesknees said:


> OK, this is my first time sharing a picture, so bear with me! I made this yesterday for my daughter's Meet & Greet with her new teacher next week. They will wear uniforms for school, so no first-day-of-school outfit for us. This is the next best thing. I was able to use my serger to do the rolled hem with wooly nylon thread, and it worked beautifully! This was my second Vida. The first one I made came out way too big, so I sized it down this time.



That Tink Vida is awesome!  I love the Vida pattern!

I have caught up!  It only took a few days!  Now, I can try to stay on top of things!


----------



## wbarkhur

I know that there are quite a few of you who are planning on being in WDW around the same time I am, so wondered if anyone else is having this issue. 

I am planning on booking the candlelight processional dinner package tom morning, but for most of the dates I am going to be there they still don't know who the narrator will be.  I had a few different dates that I left flexable in our schedual so that we could decided once we knew who was going to be narrating, now I am not sure what to do.  

Should I just choose our date and book it and then just go see whoever we get?  I am worried if I do wait the packages will be sold out(trying for lunch), and I don't think it would be fair to book it for all three days, and then cancel the other two later(no flames I am NOT doing this).  

Is anyone else dealing with this?  WWYD????  I am sure I am totally over thinking it, I just know that I will book it for one day, and then our favorite actor/singer/celeb will be there on one of the other days i was going to book.


----------



## T-rox

I love all of those outfits, but the peter pan one is by far my favorite.  Where did you get that material?   And what pattern did you use?
fabric from local fabric store. people come for miles around just to go to a&e.  (pensacola, fl) i think it is a thomas kincaid line or something.  i used 3 patterns, all mccalls, easy to sew and embellishments come straight from the ole brain. thank yoU!


----------



## T-rox

what a great outfit!  Looks like you have a diva on your hands!

she's well rounded. tom boy gettn all bruised up one second and dressing up the next. never has done bibbidi bobbidi, but she did the pirates league.  as far as how she poses, i have no idea what the child is gonna do next.


----------



## squirrel

Is the Vida dress lined in the dress part?  I know the bodice pieces are.

I really like the look of it, I'm thinking that's the next pattern I will make.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

squirrel said:


> Is the Vida dress lined in the dress part?  I know the bodice pieces are.
> 
> I really like the look of it, I'm thinking that's the next pattern I will make.



No.  the only lining is the fron and back bodice.  It is a very simple dress!


----------



## squirrel

mommyof2princesses said:


> No.  the only lining is the fron and back bodice.  It is a very simple dress!



That's what I thought.  I'm glad it's easy, that should make it not to hard to make.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

T-rox said:


> I love all of those outfits, but the peter pan one is by far my favorite.  Where did you get that material?   And what pattern did you use?
> fabric from local fabric store. people come for miles around just to go to a&e.  (pensacola, fl) i think it is a thomas kincaid line or something.  i used 3 patterns, all mccalls, easy to sew and embellishments come straight from the ole brain. thank yoU!



You can find some of the Thomas Kincaid Disney Fabric at www.fabric.com


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You can find some of the Thomas Kincaid Disney Fabric at www.fabric.com



Ohhhh.....I love this!  Gotta save up!


----------



## jeniamt

AliceinMaryland said:


> Scouthawkk-  P-section represent!!!!!  LOL  What section are you?  Do you belong to the Bowie freecycle?  This is so cool, I've never found someone on a message board before that lived in the same city LOL!!





scouthawkk said:


> Was going to send you a PM, but it said you either cant receive, or didn't want to.  I'm in the T section.  How cool!  Very small world.  We should try to get together some time.  So jealous about your upcoming trip!  Wish I had one planned.



Do not forget about me, I am just down the street from you in Annapolis!!!!  Plus, I lived the first 5 years of my life in the P section. Attended kindergarten at Pointer Ridge.  Do either of you ever shop at Material Girls in LaPlata?  They are having a big sale this weekend and you can get there as early as 5am and receive a 25% discount on all purchases including most of their machines.  Where do you guys shop for fabric????  Just curious.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are my kiddos on the first day of school.  Alexa is a first-grader and Connor is a kindergartener.



I love these!  Wish I was motivated to make DD4 a back to school outfit.  I am just soooo tired these days having just gone back to teaching myself.  Ugh, I need a nap!


----------



## ncmomof2

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love that bag!  Did you design the appliques?



Thanks!  The appliques are Heather's.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Who is going to Disney next year?  It looks like we may be able to go!  We are trying to decide when to go.  We were originially thinking end of Jan or beginning of Feb.  We are also considering Sept, although, as you can see from my siggy, we have did sept a few times!  

We plan on staying at a Value, perhaps the Pop?  We don't want the moderate this time for 2 reasons....cost and we would rather have the counter service plan!


----------



## livndisney

mommyof2princesses said:


> Who is going to Disney next year?  It looks like we may be able to go!  We are trying to decide when to go.  We were originially thinking end of Jan or beginning of Feb.  We are also considering Sept, although, as you can see from my siggy, we have did sept a few times!
> 
> We plan on staying at a Value, perhaps the Pop?  We don't want the moderate this time for 2 reasons....cost and we would rather have the counter service plan!



A Little bird mentioned some Disboutiquers were planning a trip in January. (And I think they have a HS days event in January as well)


----------



## disneymomof1

Just mailed my final payment for our trip in October, and just booked a free dining trip for the end of August next year !!  I love it, gives me plenty of time to make payments and customs, because I have been so busy with work that I have had NO time to make anything for this coming trip.  I have got to get it in gear.   

Thanks for the coupon code for YCMT, I love the new Maddie pattern !!


----------



## teresajoy

I would like to thank all of you that offered your sympathy and support about our SIL. I can't tell you how much it means to us to ready your comments and concern. We are all so scared.  Her surgery is Monday at 8AM. Please, please pray that she is ok. I can't even express how much we love her. She has been such a blessing to our entire family.




squirrel said:


> Here is the Ariel Dress with the peplum.  I was thinking of adding small shells to the peplum using hook and eyes, so they can come off for washing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyof2princesses, I don't have the Simply Sweet pattern.  The one I use is a pattern I made that looks like the Simply Sweet.



This looks wonderful!!! What a beautiful dress! I love the way the peplum turned out! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry to hog the thread, just sort of digesting this and wanted to share with those who have been following my concern that she's not standing or crawling.
> 
> Maybe she will be a Cirque do Soliel performer later in life?



Nicole, I'm sorry, that must be pretty hard to hear. 







I really find sewing for the big gives very rewarding and hope if you are thinking about a give that you sign up.[/QUOTE]

It looks wonderful April!


ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



I LOVE this!! I need a new purse so bad! I've been using a backpack for the last few months! 



T-rox said:


> 1st day of school outfit.  this started life as a plain white t and plain (short) jean skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job, this looks so cute! 



DisneyKings said:


> DD had an Aurora themed birthday last week & I made the cake with the splotched dress.  I really should have re-watched that part of the movie before doing it & I might have been happier with it, but she was happy so I guess that's all that matters.



Thanks for the pictures! I think the cake looked cute! 



Oceana said:


> fingers crossed
> 
> and what are these 2 places?



Heathersue is my sister.  She has an Etsy site, just search for Heathersue and I think someone posted the link to her Facebook page. She's a wonderful digitizer. Her designs stitch out beautifully. 



thebeesknees said:


> OK, this is my first time sharing a picture, so bear with me! I made this yesterday for my daughter's Meet & Greet with her new teacher next week. They will wear uniforms for school, so no first-day-of-school outfit for us. This is the next best thing. I was able to use my serger to do the rolled hem with wooly nylon thread, and it worked beautifully! This was my second Vida. The first one I made came out way too big, so I sized it down this time.



Oh, how pretty! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Looks like we may not have to worry about meeting the bills each month so I can afford fabric to make some big give outfits.  God works in mysterious ways.



What happened?



livndisney said:


> A Little bird mentioned some Disboutiquers were planning a trip in January. (And I think they have a HS days event in January as well)



OH really?? What days? I might have to think  about going along with Heather! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Just mailed my final payment for our trip in October, and just booked a free dining trip for the end of August next year !!  I love it, gives me plenty of time to make payments and customs, because I have been so busy with work that I have had NO time to make anything for this coming trip.  I have got to get it in gear.
> 
> Thanks for the coupon code for YCMT, I love the new Maddie pattern !!



I am getting closer to paying my trip off! I only have 6 more days to do it though! AHH!!!  

♫♪So close, so close, yet... so far... ♫♪


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

froggy33 said:


> Okay, so this is somewhat off topic (but it's Disney and we will be wearing customs...).  I know you ladies will know and be willing to answer.
> We leave in 21 days!!  It's just my mom, my daughter and me for 5 days.
> 
> I can't decide whether or not to do the pre-purchase photopass for $99.  Plus I don't know if I totally understand.  So, you order the CD and it kind of goes into your cart until you return to final purchase?  Then you go to Disney, do photopass as normal with the regular card.  Then when you get home you can play around with all the photos on your card adding borders and such, so that you have the normal copies and the new designed copies on your CD.  Will they also add the tinkerbell/stitch if you take a pic like that?  You "purchase" these and they mail you the CD.  Then you can use that CD to order prints from walmart or snapfish...whatever.  Do I have this correct?
> 
> Is there a time limit to this?  Like when should I prepurchase.  Also I got that photopass card in the mail I can pre register.  What kind of deals do you get with this?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jessica



We've done the pre-order for the past two trips and will do it again this trip.  For us it is well worth the money.   

I think you understand the basics of the process.  You go to the site and pre-order (and pay) for the PP.  You will get a confirmation email that has instructions on what to do when you return from your trip.  They will mail you a personalized PP card (you have to upload a pic for it) to use at the parks.  You can use that card and any other PP card you get while at the parks.   

Remember to either write down your card number(s) or take a digital pic of them in case you loose them!

When you get home, follow the instructions you got in the earlier email.  You will plug in the card number(s) and the system will load your photos.  I think it is 30 days that you have to edit and order the DVD/CD.   If I remember correctly, Disney will tell you when your photos expire.  I have called and gotten a 7 day extension before. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## billwendy

When is the Dis meet in Jan???


----------



## mommyof2princesses

teresajoy said:


> I
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> ... ♫♪



We just still haven't sold our house yet.  So we are paying a mortgage and rent.  Plus moving from NC to Or to Va in 3 months really started depleting our savings.  It looks like I may have a part time job and my oldest daughters child support just went up from 253 a month to over $1300 a month.  So, things are starting to look up!  Now, if we could just sell our house!



billwendy said:


> When is the Dis meet in Jan???



It looks like Jan 29-Feb5?  I think we will go either the week of the 23 or the next week. so, either we will just miss everyone, or get lucky!  We haven't set anything in stone yet.


----------



## mom2OandE

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the flap (two pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, with one big pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside with a few pockets and a strip of fabric to clip bows onto in case someone takes one off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



Oooh I love it!  I wan't one!


----------



## desparatelydisney

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I finally found some time to make a couple of things  I made a Minnie Dot dress for my DD to wear on our next trip (January!), and I made her a wrap top (thinking she can wear it to Beaches n Cream). I loooove that wrap pattern! Simple for a simple sewer like me


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> When is the Dis meet in Jan???



Heather, and maybe I will be there January 30- Feb 6 (I am pretty sure those dates are right)



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally found some time to make a couple of things  I made a Minnie Dot dress for my DD to wear on our next trip (January!), and I made her a wrap top (thinking she can wear it to Beaches n Cream). I loooove that wrap pattern! Simple for a simple sewer like me



I love the pink Minnie Dot!!! ADORABLE!!!! 

and the ice cream shake one is perfect for Beaches and Cream! 

Fantastic work! I have been wanting that pattern, everything made with it looks so cute!


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Jeniamt-I think my husband went to Pointer Ridge Elem.  If you happen to be in your mid thirties, you may have been in the same class.  Seriously how funny would that be!  I don't shop for fabric.  I haven't sewed anything where I had to go out and buy new fabric in probably 4 years and that time I think I bought it at Walmart LOL

Scouthawkk-Ahhh the good old T-section.  We went sledding at the Belair Mansion this past winter after one of those humongous snow storms!  Yeah we should get together, we could talk Disney!  Do you have young children?  Mine are 3 and 5 and I've been asking the 5 yr old everyday how many days are left till Disney cause I've got it written on the calendar.  I think he might be getting sick of me asking him LOL!


----------



## littlepeppers

mommyof2princesses said:


> We plan on staying at a Value, perhaps the Pop?  We don't want the moderate this time for 2 reasons....cost and we would rather have the counter service plan!



It is a lot cheaper to stay at POP & upgrade to the Regular Dining plan than to stay at a Mod just to get the Dining plan.  We upgraded for $165 (that is 2adults, 2 kids for 7days).   

You can't beat the POP busses.  We stayed at MOD for our 1st 2 trips & the POP bus service is much better.


----------



## snubie

I just signed Lauren up for Ballet.  This is her first time dancing.  I remember people posting about ballet slippers before but I did not take notice at the time.  What is a good brand and where can I buy them?  Also what about leotards?  Thanks.


----------



## kdzbear

snubie said:


> I just signed Lauren up for Ballet.  This is her first time dancing.  I remember people posting about ballet slippers before but I did not take notice at the time.  What is a good brand and where can I buy them?  Also what about leotards?  Thanks.



Payless Shoe stores is the best place for ballet shoes. I find cute and unique leotards at Kohls. Tell Lauren to have fun!


----------



## scouthawkk

jeniamt said:


> Do not forget about me, I am just down the street from you in Annapolis!!!!  Plus, I lived the first 5 years of my life in the P section. Attended kindergarten at Pointer Ridge.  Do either of you ever shop at Material Girls in LaPlata?  They are having a big sale this weekend and you can get there as early as 5am and receive a 25% discount on all purchases including most of their machines.  Where do you guys shop for fabric????  Just curious.QUOTE]
> 
> Haven't heard of Material Girls.  I'll have to check it out.  I ususlly shop at Joann's up there in Annapolis.  Also Hancocks and Tomorrow's Treasures (Crofton).  Don't get to Hancock very often because it is a little further out, but it is near a beer brewing supply store, so whenever DH needs his supplies, I tag along and make him go fabric shopping with me.  But I love Tomorrow's Treasures.  Lots of nice stuff, and they are so friendly there!
> 
> 
> 
> AliceinMaryland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scouthawkk-Ahhh the good old T-section.  We went sledding at the Belair Mansion this past winter after one of those humongous snow storms!  Yeah we should get together, we could talk Disney!  Do you have young children?  Mine are 3 and 5 and I've been asking the 5 yr old everyday how many days are left till Disney cause I've got it written on the calendar.  I think he might be getting sick of me asking him LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you were able to get out of your drive?  We were snowed in the entire time, and then some!  I have an 8 year old son. (And to keep this a little sewing/Disney related, that's him in my avitar showing off his Star Wars hat I made him).
> 
> If either you are on FB, look for me.  I'm under scout hawkk there.  Other wise you can email me (again, scouthawkk at yahoo).  That way we don't bogg this site down!  How funny that we are all so close!
Click to expand...


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> When is the Dis meet in Jan???



Wendy, we are going Jan 29th - Feb 5th. I am hoping for the meet to be as big as it was in February two years ago. We had so much fun! I think there are quite a few of us going, only some of them don't know they are coming yet.


----------



## snubie

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, we are going Jan 29th - Feb 5th. I am hoping for the meet to be as big as it was in February two years ago. We had so much fun! I think there are quite a few of us going, only some of them don't know they are coming yet.



I am still working on DH.  I am so hoping to be there.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally found some time to make a couple of things  I made a Minnie Dot dress for my DD to wear on our next trip (January!), and I made her a wrap top (thinking she can wear it to Beaches n Cream). I loooove that wrap pattern! Simple for a simple sewer like me



These tops came out great!  i have that pattern and really haven't had time to sew lately!



littlepeppers said:


> It is a lot cheaper to stay at POP & upgrade to the Regular Dining plan than to stay at a Mod just to get the Dining plan.  We upgraded for $165 (that is 2adults, 2 kids for 7days).
> 
> You can't beat the POP busses.  We stayed at MOD for our 1st 2 trips & the POP bus service is much better.



We have always stayed at Mods, except the one time we got to stay at AKL, and the buses are horrible.  In fact, last year we just drove back and forth!  

My dh doesn't like the sit down meals because it takes up too much time of the day.  So, it looks like Pop it may be!



jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, we are going Jan 29th - Feb 5th. I am hoping for the meet to be as big as it was in February two years ago. We had so much fun! I think there are quite a few of us going, only some of them don't know they are coming yet.



We are gettitng closer to making a decision!  Where are you staying?


----------



## tricia

Just got the new shelves for my sewing room assembled and up.  Maybe I can get some sewing done once I get all my fabric out of the bins it has been hiding in.  

Liam, DS13, walks in the room last night and says 'oh, Mickey Mouse colors'.  Hadn't thought of it like that, I just love Black and White and Red.


----------



## MissLiz

I had joined in one or two threads ago, thinking about getting started sewing.  Well, I guess my extended family got tired of me thinking and bought me a sewing machine for my birthday!  

I have never used a sewing machine in my life!  My sewing experience consists of sewing buttons on and fixing seams, so I'm just a tad bit nervous.  

I figure the best thing to do is to go get some fabric (on sale preferably) and just start playing with getting used to how the machine feels and the different stitches.  I'm so excited about actually having a sewing machine!  It came to our house yesterday and I read the entire manual last night.

I'm excited, and nervous, and scared all at once.


----------



## princessmom29

Ballet shoes: I wouldn't buy payless. They are really "stiff" and don't move correctly with the child's feet. Our studio sells capezio for $2 more than the payless shoes and they are sooo much better for thier feet.


----------



## livndisney

mommyof2princesses said:


> These tops came out great!  i have that pattern and really haven't had time to sew lately!
> 
> 
> 
> We have always stayed at Mods, except the one time we got to stay at AKL, and the buses are horrible.  In fact, last year we just drove back and forth!
> 
> My dh doesn't like the sit down meals because it takes up too much time of the day.  So, it looks like Pop it may be!
> 
> 
> 
> We are gettitng closer to making a decision!  Where are you staying?



I bet I can guess where Jessica is staying! Every time I have seen her it was at Pop .


----------



## DisneyLaura

I just looked at all the newest pictures but it's just too many to quote each one.  I have been off the DIS boards for at least a week.  Everything is great.

Heather and Teresa - my thoughts and prayers are with you both and your family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Heathersue and Teresa: Praying for Barbara and your family; especially as Monday approaches.




NiniMorris said:


> Whew...so glad THAT weekend is over!
> 
> Next on the agenda is a very full week...
> 
> (I'm so glad that hubby used the fact that with Mr D back in public school I would have more 'free' time!  What little 'free' time I have had has been taken up with preparing for his next iep meeting in 3 weeks.  )
> 
> Saturday, we had our Princess' third birthday party.  It was really cute.  I had to be an Indian Giver and take her present back so I could finish putting the label and binding on her quilt.  I hope she loves it half as much as her Mommy did...she squealed so loud people thought something was wrong! (pictures to come when the quilt is finished.)
> 
> To all those that have been effected by that terrible egg recall...yuck!  The mother of the little girl that died in the accident the weekend after Thanksgiving last year (the one that is paralyzed) may have gotten the salmonella... she had to leave church yesterday morning to take a trip to the hospital.  They are waiting on test results.  Because of the paralysis they have to be extra careful!
> 
> To anyone who knows of my back saga...I am going for my next MRI tomorrow.  It will take a maximum of 48 hours to get the results.  I am still voting for no surgery and no pain meds...we will see!  So far we know I have three ruptured disks and bone spurs in my lower back and probably the same in my neck.
> 
> So many cute things being posted here lately, and so many new people...fantastic!  Welcome to all of you.
> 
> 
> ...now, off to get the binding and label ready for the quilt.  I am so hoping I can get this finished today.  I am so far behind.  We only have 96 days until we go and I am still working on the same two dresses that I started over 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> Nini


Praying for your back healing- hey, how's Mr. D doin?



ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to make a messanger bag for myself for our trip.  I should have been sewing other things but it is rare that I make something for myself!
> 
> The front flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't decide what to do for 1900 Park Fare.  I have 31 more days to get it done!



That is so stinkin cute!  On our last trip Danny wore heather's Prince Charming Mickey on his shirt w/ prince charming red and gold braid shorts.  He gave Anastasia a ring pop and asked her to marry him- the girls went nuts!  They were really awesome!


T-rox said:


> 1st day of school outfit.  this started life as a plain white t and plain (short) jean skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Very cute!


MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally found some time to make a couple of things  I made a Minnie Dot dress for my DD to wear on our next trip (January!), and I made her a wrap top (thinking she can wear it to Beaches n Cream). I loooove that wrap pattern! Simple for a simple sewer like me



Great job!  The staff at Beaches N Cream LOOOOOVVVEEE when kids wear customs (trust me, I know


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, I wanted to post a quick pic of my kiddos back to school outfits- first day was Tuesday.  As always, Heather Sue's designs stitched out AWESOME!




btw, the string thing off the skirt is the friendship bracelet Caitie's holding LOL.


----------



## erikawolf2004

MissLiz said:


> I had joined in one or two threads ago, thinking about getting started sewing.  Well, I guess my extended family got tired of me thinking and bought me a sewing machine for my birthday!
> 
> I have never used a sewing machine in my life!  My sewing experience consists of sewing buttons on and fixing seams, so I'm just a tad bit nervous.
> 
> I figure the best thing to do is to go get some fabric (on sale preferably) and just start playing with getting used to how the machine feels and the different stitches.  I'm so excited about actually having a sewing machine!  It came to our house yesterday and I read the entire manual last night.
> 
> I'm excited, and nervous, and scared all at once.



You came to the right place, this group is great!!!  Very supportive and full in info, if you get stuck on something they are alwasy full of help.  Have a great time getting started!

Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

snubie said:


> I just signed Lauren up for Ballet.  This is her first time dancing.  I remember people posting about ballet slippers before but I did not take notice at the time.  What is a good brand and where can I buy them?  Also what about leotards?  Thanks.



Oh what fun!  We love ballet.  I always get my dd Bloch ballet shoes, they are great and hold up really well.  Her ballet teacher says spend the little bit extra for the better shoes and save on the leotards if cost is an issue.  For leotards I like the Body Wrappers brand and the bloch tights are the BEST, the are a bit $$, but one or two pairs will hold up all year and beyond...no runs or streching out.  My dd still has pairs that are in ok condition from 2 years ago.  We have a great dance store here in town and I have gotten a few things off of ebay.

Erika


----------



## littlepeppers

Loving all of the back to school outfits.   Makes me wish we didn't homeschool.

I've been working on trip outfits.

Chef Mickey (CASED from a CASE from a CASE.....)





MK






Did you ever notice that when you can sew, that people always need a favor.  I just don't have time to sew for everyone.

Favor for a friend.  (no dot material.  Had to mark & embroider each dot.    UHHHHHHHH!)


----------



## T-rox

Code:
	






princessmom29 said:


> Ballet shoes: I wouldn't buy payless. They are really "stiff" and don't move correctly with the child's feet. Our studio sells capezio for $2 more than the payless shoes and they are sooo much better for thier feet.



i agree with princess mom- capezio is the best. your studio generally tells you what kind they prefer you get.
also , idk if anyone does this, but i buy little tiny iron on embellishment (laughing lizard.com)and put the on my dd leotard.  to make them her own.


----------



## T-rox

MK






love love love this mike wasowski (sp?) great job!


----------



## jessica52877

I love all the new outfits! The beaches and cream and Mike are my favorites, probably because I love Monsters Inc AND ice cream! Yummy! 



livndisney said:


> I bet I can guess where Jessica is staying! Every time I have seen her it was at Pop .



Atleast I am consistent. Dallas LOVES Pop! I love watching the fireworks with my fireworks buddy! 



teresajoy said:


> Heather, and maybe I will be there January 30- Feb 6 (I am pretty sure those dates are right)



Teresa, I know you'll be there! I would hate to see a frown on Dallas' face when his friends didn't show up. 



littlepeppers said:


> It is a lot cheaper to stay at POP & upgrade to the Regular Dining plan than to stay at a Mod just to get the Dining plan.  We upgraded for $165 (that is 2adults, 2 kids for 7days).
> 
> You can't beat the POP busses.  We stayed at MOD for our 1st 2 trips & the POP bus service is much better.



It was a MUCH better deal for us too to just upgrade the dining plan while staying at pop, $22 a day (assume $24 for two adults and two children). I actually thought I would do a mod this time around, but just couldn't justify it when we all love Pop. 



snubie said:


> I am still working on DH.  I am so hoping to be there.



I know you'll be there too!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> We have always stayed at Mods, except the one time we got to stay at AKL, and the buses are horrible.  In fact, last year we just drove back and forth!
> 
> My dh doesn't like the sit down meals because it takes up too much time of the day.  So, it looks like Pop it may be!
> 
> 
> 
> We are gettitng closer to making a decision!  Where are you staying?



If your DH doesn't like sitting down for meals then I would do Pop for sure! We actually like the other values too but I love that I can see the fireworks from Pop. 



tricia said:


> Just got the new shelves for my sewing room assembled and up.  Maybe I can get some sewing done once I get all my fabric out of the bins it has been hiding in.
> 
> Liam, DS13, walks in the room last night and says 'oh, Mickey Mouse colors'.  Hadn't thought of it like that, I just love Black and White and Red.



Wow! Love them!



MissLiz said:


> I had joined in one or two threads ago, thinking about getting started sewing.  Well, I guess my extended family got tired of me thinking and bought me a sewing machine for my birthday!
> 
> I have never used a sewing machine in my life!  My sewing experience consists of sewing buttons on and fixing seams, so I'm just a tad bit nervous.
> 
> I figure the best thing to do is to go get some fabric (on sale preferably) and just start playing with getting used to how the machine feels and the different stitches.  I'm so excited about actually having a sewing machine!  It came to our house yesterday and I read the entire manual last night.
> 
> I'm excited, and nervous, and scared all at once.



Welcome! I taught myself how to sew! I started out with a pattern for babies room, crib set, curtains, etc. Never looked back! I  to sew!


----------



## miprender

Love all the new photos...

OK how does one start planning when making outfits? I been buying fabric like crazy. Anything Disney I can get my hands on.

I want to make matching shirts/shorts for DS5 & DS3 and some kind of dress for DS7 using all the same fabrics. I have 11mths to make outfits for at least 10 days and now I feel like I may have gotten over my head.

Did I mention I am not an experienced sewer.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Here's another back to school for you!



Can you tell it's EARLY in the morning!


----------



## McDuck

miprender said:


> Love all the new photos...
> 
> OK how does one start planning when making outfits? I been buying fabric like crazy. Anything Disney I can get my hands on.
> 
> I want to make matching shirts/shorts for DS5 & DS3 and some kind of dress for DS7 using all the same fabrics. I have 11mths to make outfits for at least 10 days and now I feel like I may have gotten over my head.
> 
> Did I mention I am not an experienced sewer.



I'm a relatively new sewer, but I am a creative nerd.  LOL 

What I did was match up my coordinating fabrics and laid them out next to each other, and then I decided from there which patterns I wanted to use.  Some of them just naturally lent themselves more to say, an A-line, while another combo cried out to be a skirt and blouse combo, etc.  Oh, I also photographed the fabric combos and on my bulletin board right now are printouts of the pictures with pictures of the patterns I plan to use glued to the fabric photos for the ePatterns, or notations of the pattern number and view for the traditional commercial patterns. What I'll do as I finish an outift is draw a big black check mark on the appropriate photo on my board.

I have little more than 3 months to our trip--and 9 outfits planned, so today I set some minor goals for myself.  I want to have the first dress done and all my fabric washed and dried by the end of this month.


----------



## jeniamt

AliceinMaryland said:


> Jeniamt-I think my husband went to Pointer Ridge Elem.  If you happen to be in your mid thirties, you may have been in the same class.  Seriously how funny would that be!  I don't shop for fabric.  I haven't sewed anything where I had to go out and buy new fabric in probably 4 years and that time I think I bought it at Walmart LOL
> 
> Scouthawkk-Ahhh the good old T-section.  We went sledding at the Belair Mansion this past winter after one of those humongous snow storms!  Yeah we should get together, we could talk Disney!  Do you have young children?  Mine are 3 and 5 and I've been asking the 5 yr old everyday how many days are left till Disney cause I've got it written on the calendar.  I think he might be getting sick of me asking him LOL!





scouthawkk said:


> jeniamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not forget about me, I am just down the street from you in Annapolis!!!!  Plus, I lived the first 5 years of my life in the P section. Attended kindergarten at Pointer Ridge.  Do either of you ever shop at Material Girls in LaPlata?  They are having a big sale this weekend and you can get there as early as 5am and receive a 25% discount on all purchases including most of their machines.  Where do you guys shop for fabric????  Just curious.QUOTE]
> 
> Haven't heard of Material Girls.  I'll have to check it out.  I ususlly shop at Joann's up there in Annapolis.  Also Hancocks and Tomorrow's Treasures (Crofton).  Don't get to Hancock very often because it is a little further out, but it is near a beer brewing supply store, so whenever DH needs his supplies, I tag along and make him go fabric shopping with me.  But I love Tomorrow's Treasures.  Lots of nice stuff, and they are so friendly there!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you were able to get out of your drive?  We were snowed in the entire time, and then some!  I have an 8 year old son. (And to keep this a little sewing/Disney related, that's him in my avitar showing off his Star Wars hat I made him).
> 
> If either you are on FB, look for me.  I'm under scout hawkk there.  Other wise you can email me (again, scouthawkk at yahoo).  That way we don't bogg this site down!  How funny that we are all so close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 39 so maybe a little too old, that would be crazy though... I lived on Pennant lane.  Maybe we could meet sometime at Watkins Park.  My kids love that place!  Plus I would love some friends who understand my dorky obsession with Disney!!!  By the way, I love Tomorrows Treasures.  The owner Vicky is great!  That is where I learned to smock and I still have them  do my pleating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissLiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had joined in one or two threads ago, thinking about getting started sewing.  Well, I guess my extended family got tired of me thinking and bought me a sewing machine for my birthday!
> 
> I have never used a sewing machine in my life!  My sewing experience consists of sewing buttons on and fixing seams, so I'm just a tad bit nervous.
> 
> I figure the best thing to do is to go get some fabric (on sale preferably) and just start playing with getting used to how the machine feels and the different stitches.  I'm so excited about actually having a sewing machine!  It came to our house yesterday and I read the entire manual last night.
> 
> I'm excited, and nervous, and scared all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it!  Use the coupon for YCMT.com and buy yourself a Carla pattern or two.  She is so great at explaining everything, you will be an expert in no time!
Click to expand...


----------



## jeniamt

miprender said:


> Love all the new photos...
> 
> OK how does one start planning when making outfits? I been buying fabric like crazy. Anything Disney I can get my hands on.
> 
> I want to make matching shirts/shorts for DS5 & DS3 and some kind of dress for DS7 using all the same fabrics. I have 11mths to make outfits for at least 10 days and now I feel like I may have gotten over my head.
> 
> Did I mention I am not an experienced sewer.



Sounds like you need to teach yourself how to applique on t-shirts and buy Carlas easy-fit pants pattern.  Once you have mastered those you could move onto her bowling shirt pattern.  Not difficult but you will need to do buttonholes.   Good luck and we are always here to help!  You will do great!!! 



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here's another back to school for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell it's EARLY in the morning!



So cute!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

princessmom29 said:


> Ballet shoes: I wouldn't buy payless. They are really "stiff" and don't move correctly with the child's feet. Our studio sells capezio for $2 more than the payless shoes and they are sooo much better for thier feet.





erikawolf2004 said:


> Oh what fun!  We love ballet.  I always get my dd Bloch ballet shoes, they are great and hold up really well.  Her ballet teacher says spend the little bit extra for the better shoes and save on the leotards if cost is an issue.  For leotards I like the Body Wrappers brand and the bloch tights are the BEST, the are a bit $$, but one or two pairs will hold up all year and beyond...no runs or streching out.  My dd still has pairs that are in ok condition from 2 years ago.  We have a great dance store here in town and I have gotten a few things off of ebay.
> 
> Erika


ITA with this!  Find out from your dance studio if there's a prefered style or color...some want pink shoes, my DD's first studio required white.  Good dance tights are almost indestructable, and even if you do get a tear, they don't get as many runners like the Walmart brands.  A good place for inexpensive, but still stylish leos is DiscountDance.com, and again, check with your studio, some have color requirements for those too.  Dance is so much fun!  My DD started when she was 2, and on Monday starts college to get her AA in performing arts.  I said she'd stop dance when it wasn't fun anymore, and that hasn't happened yet!


----------



## jonesephus

2nd dress ever done!!!!  Yeah!!!!  My take on the Cinderella working dress--





the wee one would not cooperate.....(and sorry for the crapola cell phone pics)


----------



## BecomingObsessed

Hello ladies and gentleman!   I'm sorry to crash your thread, but I know if anyone knows, it will be you guys! 

Have any of you seen yellow fabric with red lines like Woody's shirt in Toy Story? My DD wants to be Woody for Halloween, but I'd like to sew it myself so I can girl it up a teensy bit. If you have an suggestions on where to look, I'd appreciate it! 

You guys are AMAZING!! I love seeing all your creations!  You make me wish I had an embroidery machine


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Praying for your back healing- hey, how's Mr. D doin?



Mr D is loving school right now...Mom not so much! I am having to fight the school tooth and nail to get anything done!  But our next IEP meeting is set for Sept 28...and I will be ready!



miprender said:


> Love all the new photos...
> 
> OK how does one start planning when making outfits? I been buying fabric like crazy. Anything Disney I can get my hands on.
> 
> I want to make matching shirts/shorts for DS5 & DS3 and some kind of dress for DS7 using all the same fabrics. I have 11mths to make outfits for at least 10 days and now I feel like I may have gotten over my head.
> 
> Did I mention I am not an experienced sewer.



This is the way I do it..

You have 11 months and 10 days worth of outfits.  I start with where we will be eating, and think of some ideas for that outfit...then I think of the parks we willl be visiting and something that will look cute there...

Then I look at my fabrics and just see what goes together.  I make a general plan...take a swatch of the fabric and pin it to an index card with the pattern name I am planning on using.  If I need to get trims, buttons, ribbon...I grab that index card and slip it into a baggie and take it with me.  I also write the yardage amounts on the back of the card...

Then...the most important step...eat the elephant in small bites!

I make one days's worth of dresses/shirts/pants in one month.  I worry only about one month at a time.  If I happen to find something that will fit into another month's dress that I am not working on at the time...I pull out my other index card...well worn...that has each of my favorite Carla dresses and the yardage amounts in the sizes I am making.  I make sure I get enough fabric to make the dress that takes the most fabric (in case I don't know what I am going to do with it!)

My master plan changes a lot through out the process.  But doing it small sections makes it more manageable and less of a 'chore'.  Some people like to keep the big picture in mind...I prefer to think of it one park/day at a time.  


Then once the ADRs are finished, I revise my plan accordingly and get back to work.





Nini


----------



## miprender

jeniamt said:


> Sounds like you need to teach yourself how to applique on t-shirts and buy Carlas easy-fit pants pattern.  Once you have mastered those you could move onto her bowling shirt pattern.  Not difficult but you will need to do buttonholes.   Good luck and we are always here to help!  You will do great!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I did purchase both patterns last week and I have been playing around with applique. Which I think I like better than sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way I do it..
> 
> You have 11 months and 10 days worth of outfits.  I start with where we will be eating, and think of some ideas for that outfit...then I think of the parks we willl be visiting and something that will look cute there...
> 
> Then I look at my fabrics and just see what goes together.  I make a general plan...take a swatch of the fabric and pin it to an index card with the pattern name I am planning on using.  If I need to get trims, buttons, ribbon...I grab that index card and slip it into a baggie and take it with me.  I also write the yardage amounts on the back of the card...
> 
> Then...the most important step...eat the elephant in small bites!
> 
> I make one days's worth of dresses/shirts/pants in one month.  I worry only about one month at a time.  If I happen to find something that will fit into another month's dress that I am not working on at the time...I pull out my other index card...well worn...that has each of my favorite Carla dresses and the yardage amounts in the sizes I am making.  I make sure I get enough fabric to make the dress that takes the most fabric (in case I don't know what I am going to do with it!)
> 
> My master plan changes a lot through out the process.  But doing it small sections makes it more manageable and less of a 'chore'.  Some people like to keep the big picture in mind...I prefer to think of it one park/day at a time.
> 
> 
> Then once the ADRs are finished, I revise my plan accordingly and get back to work.
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to plan a journal. I started writing what I wanted but then it seems so overwhelming. DH thinks it's funny that I want to do this. But he is a good sport since I keep buying all this fabric.
Click to expand...


----------



## miprender

Here's what I been practicing on. I started out using Carla's flouncy skirt and I somehow didn't cut the pattern right and did not have enough of the lady bug fabric, but I did have some plain blue fabric. So everyother panel is either ladybug or plain blue. This is what came out.






And the surfing pose






And this dress was made by my mother for our trip in April. She even made the little jacket that came with the pattern.


----------



## desparatelydisney

okay....18 hours until we leave and I am finally done (with Catie's stuff...the boy's have what they have and I ain't stitching no more )

Day 1 - Ohana Dinner





Day 2 - Magic Kingdom Day - Pixie Hollow Meet & Greet








Day 3 - Breakfast at the Castle








Day 4 - Ohana Character Breakfast





Day 5 - Good Morning Breakfast (made these awhile ago)





Day 6 - Hollywood Studios - Toy Story Mania (the new Maddie pattern, can't wait to sew more with this pattern!!)








Thanks for inspiring me as always!!  Have a great week!
MMM


----------



## aksunshine

Love them Mary!!!


----------



## tricia

I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but my usual resolution to quote and tell everyone how much I love their stuff has kinda faded.  So, I am going to start again.  Here goes.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here's another back to school for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell it's EARLY in the morning!



Very cute.  Love the co-ordinating backpack.



jonesephus said:


> 2nd dress ever done!!!!  Yeah!!!!  My take on the Cinderella working dress--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wee one would not cooperate.....(and sorry for the crapola cell phone pics)



They look great!  Only your 2nd dress???  Good job.



miprender said:


> Here's what I been practicing on. I started out using Carla's flouncy skirt and I somehow didn't cut the pattern right and did not have enough of the lady bug fabric, but I did have some plain blue fabric. So everyother panel is either ladybug or plain blue. This is what came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surfing pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this dress was made by my mother for our trip in April. She even made the little jacket that came with the pattern.



Everything looks good. 



desparatelydisney said:


> okay....18 hours until we leave and I am finally done (with Catie's stuff...the boy's have what they have and I ain't stitching no more )
> 
> Day 1 - Ohana Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - Magic Kingdom Day - Pixie Hollow Meet & Greet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - Breakfast at the Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 - Ohana Character Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - Good Morning Breakfast (made these awhile ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - Hollywood Studios - Toy Story Mania (the new Maddie pattern, can't wait to sew more with this pattern!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me as always!!  Have a great week!
> MMM



Everything is great.  Love the Feliz, I think that is my fav. lately.  have a great trip.


----------



## T-rox

desparatelydisney said:


> okay....18 hours until we leave and I am finally done (with Catie's stuff...the boy's have what they have and I ain't stitching no more )
> 
> Day 1 - Ohana Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - Magic Kingdom Day - Pixie Hollow Meet & Greet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - Breakfast at the Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 - Ohana Character Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - Good Morning Breakfast (made these awhile ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - Hollywood Studios - Toy Story Mania (the new Maddie pattern, can't wait to sew more with this pattern!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me as always!!  Have a great week!
> MMM



WOW!! I could not find the jaw drop smiley, but WOW!


----------



## T-rox

This queen of hearts dress pic is almost a year old, ( but I just found this thread!)
figured you would like it.





[/IMG]

and then this ( I figured you ladies would love this) has been our mantra this year so far.  Loved the suit, had the suitcase in my head and then couldnt find what I wanted ( doesnt that happen to all of us) so i found a red polka dot suitcase, fablique minnie and accented with coordinating ribbons.





[/IMG]


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> This queen of hearts dress pic is almost a year old, ( but I just found this thread!)
> figured you would like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and then this ( I figured you ladies would love this) has been our mantra this year so far.  Loved the suit, had the suitcase in my head and then couldnt find what I wanted ( doesnt that happen to all of us) so i found a red polka dot suitcase, fablique minnie and accented with coordinating ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



SO SUPER CUTE!!! LOVE HOW YOU MATCHED HER SUITCASE W/HER SWIM SUIT! VERY CREATIVE!


----------



## tricia

T-rox said:


> This queen of hearts dress pic is almost a year old, ( but I just found this thread!)
> figured you would like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and then this ( I figured you ladies would love this) has been our mantra this year so far.  Loved the suit, had the suitcase in my head and then couldnt find what I wanted ( doesnt that happen to all of us) so i found a red polka dot suitcase, fablique minnie and accented with coordinating ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That Queen of Hearts is gorgeous!  Love the embellished suitcase too.


Oh and I just saw this and thought it was a cool way to make zig zags.  Thought I would share.

http://www.u-createcrafts.com/


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Haven't been around for a bit but have been trying to catch up -- been busy with the T-shirts for the breastcancerwalk, making jewelry to sell at craftfair, baby bibs & burpcloths and an outfit or two also still need mopre because I haven't made that much yet. But I am working on it. I will talk to you soon...back to the sewing!

P.S. love the outfits I have seen lately though! esp the Queen of Hearts one!


----------



## shanni

Okay- I've had a week to recover from my first sewing project, and now I'm ready to try again. I'm going to make a pillowcase dress, but shorten it so it's more of a top. Then I thought I would try putting coordinating ruffles on the bottoms of a pair of her jeans. I have in my head how I think I should do it, but tell me if I'm thinking right!

I'll cut off the bottom couple inches of the jeans, then measure around the leg (of the jeans.) Then I cut a strip of fabric 4" long and the width of the jeans leg plug 1/2. (So if the jeans leg was 10" around, I would cut the fabric 15".) Does that sound right? Then I fold and iron the fabric, put a gathering stitch on it, gather it, then sew it to the bottom? 

I don't really know too many sewing terms yet, so I don't know if that was clear about how I'm planning to do it, but does that sound like I'm headed in the right direction?


----------



## tricia

shanni said:


> Okay- I've had a week to recover from my first sewing project, and now I'm ready to try again. I'm going to make a pillowcase dress, but shorten it so it's more of a top. Then I thought I would try putting coordinating ruffles on the bottoms of a pair of her jeans. I have in my head how I think I should do it, but tell me if I'm thinking right!
> 
> I'll cut off the bottom couple inches of the jeans, then measure around the leg (of the jeans.) Then I cut a strip of fabric 4" long and the width of the jeans leg plug 1/2. (So if the jeans leg was 10" around, I would cut the fabric 15".) Does that sound right? Then I fold and iron the fabric,SEW THE ENDS TOGETHER TO MAKE A CIRCLE put a gathering stitch on it, gather it, then sew it to the bottom?
> 
> I don't really know too many sewing terms yet, so I don't know if that was clear about how I'm planning to do it, but does that sound like I'm headed in the right direction?



I would just add the above that is in red.   But then again you don't have to.  Jessica has a little Tutorial up about this on her blog.  http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/


----------



## shanni

Perfect!!! Thank you so much! Hopefully later today I'll have more pictures to share!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

desparatelydisney said:


> Day 2 - Magic Kingdom Day - Pixie Hollow Meet & Greet


Do you have an embroidery machine? If so, could you tell me which one you have? The fonts you used are adorable & I've been stressing over which machine to buy


----------



## erikawolf2004

jonesephus said:


> 2nd dress ever done!!!!  Yeah!!!!  My take on the Cinderella working dress--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wee one would not cooperate.....(and sorry for the crapola cell phone pics)




All of your dresses have come out soooo adorable-LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Does anyone have a good Mulan Dress pattern?  The burgundy, navy and pink dress...how someone that has done this one knows what I'm talking about

Thanks, Erika


----------



## kymmyk13

tricia said:


> I would just add the above that is in red.   But then again you don't have to.  Jessica has a little Tutorial up about this on her blog.  http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/



Watched this tutorial would you use the same way to do the bottom of a shirt?


----------



## T-rox

weHEARTmickey said:


> Do you have an embroidery machine? If so, could you tell me which one you have? The fonts you used are adorable & I've been stressing over which machine to buy



am wondering also


----------



## tmh0206

kymmyk13 said:


> Watched this tutorial would you use the same way to do the bottom of a shirt?



yes, you can use it on a shirt also...i have used this method many times and it works great!


----------



## kymmyk13

tmh0206 said:


> yes, you can use it on a shirt also...i have used this method many times and it works great!



Great, I think this will be my first sewing project.


----------



## jessica52877

tricia said:


> I would just add the above that is in red.   But then again you don't have to.  Jessica has a little Tutorial up about this on her blog.  http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/



Thanks for posting! I was going to have to go digging and figure out how to find my own blog! LOL!



kymmyk13 said:


> Watched this tutorial would you use the same way to do the bottom of a shirt?



Yes, same for a shirt, but someone already said that. The one thing I would do on a shirt for sure that I don't think I did on the jeans was sew all the ruffles together to make one large circle first. Then follow the directions. I don't know why I don't always do that on jeans, but I do sometimes, but I always do on everything else!


----------



## CastleLight

There is a photo in the photobucket account of a black tshirt with moon and peter pan flying over captain hook's ship (in white - so it looks like a shadow).  Can someone tell me how this was done?  I'd like to make on for my son...if it isn't too difficult.  Thanks!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I am tracing out my feliz pattern and have a question.
The last time I made this I did the smallest size, I did not cut any extra seam allowance and I sewed with either a 1/2" or 1/4" seam allowance I think because DD was smaller than the pattern suggested for that size. (18m-2T)

I am shooting for the next size up (2T-3T) but thinking maybe I should try adding seam allowances on this time. I traced out the side peices- that's easy enough, obviously I don't add anything on the fold line, just the 3 sides. Although I found the sort of pointed corners a bit tricky (at the top part)

But what about the sash and the shoulder straps in particular- The pattern piece has all sizes extending from one line on one side (but it's not a fold line) Do I keep that one guide line and add 1/4" to the other 3 lines?
I wish I could find a decent tutorial online, but so far no luck.

based on the chest measurement it seems like this pattern runs large in the chest? Its been 2yrs since I have done this one and I can't remember. I seam to remember having to rip out and move the location of the straps because they didn't sit right in the front.

*Nevermind, I stopped being a worry wort and went ahead and just added 1/4" to everything and it looks fine.*


----------



## ncmomof2

OT - I have recieved all of our trip information in the last few days.  Only 28 days until we are in WDW (one banana for each kid)

I booked for next September as well so we are pretty excited!

Back on topic - I have alot of sewing to do and I am not motivated


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, I need help.....

I'm making Olivia the Pig dresses like this:





I'm having a REALLY hard time with her white collar - it's a basic "sailor collar" squared off in the back - but the front is difficult.  Is it rounded like a peter pan collar in the front?  

Also...do you think it would work to make the collar separate from the dress and attach it with the black tie in the front?

opinions/help please!


----------



## eyor44

desparatelydisney said:


> Day 3 - Breakfast at the Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me as always!!  Have a great week!
> MMM



I would love to know what kind of machine you have also.


----------



## GlassSlippers

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I need help.....
> 
> I'm making Olivia the Pig dresses like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a REALLY hard time with her white collar - it's a basic "sailor collar" squared off in the back - but the front is difficult.  Is it rounded like a peter pan collar in the front?
> 
> Also...do you think it would work to make the collar separate from the dress and attach it with the black tie in the front?
> 
> opinions/help please!



I'd go ahead and make the collar like any other sailor collar with the little bit of a v neck. It looks to me like the artist was following the neck of Olivia more than thinking of how a real dress would fit. I think maybe it's the striped tights/leggings and little black tie that would make it look "Olivia". Looks like it's going to be really cute! Pictures please?

JMO,

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## CruisinEars

Just had to share. I got my serger today! I am so excited, but also scared to even turn it on.  Very intimidating. I am watching the instructional cd right now. I did get the Brother 1034d that everyone was recommending.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

eyor44 said:


> I would love to know what kind of machine you have also.


I'm not sure I understand your question- the dress you quoted is a Feliz with a Frou Frou by Heathersue design- any embroidery machine will work.



GlassSlippers said:


> I'd go ahead and make the collar like any other sailor collar with the little bit of a v neck. It looks to me like the artist was following the neck of Olivia more than thinking of how a real dress would fit. I think maybe it's the striped tights/leggings and little black tie that would make it look "Olivia". Looks like it's going to be really cute! Pictures please?
> 
> JMO,
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I too would not do peterpan in front, I would use a traditional sailor collar- or a yoke-bib front.
I prefer the idea of keeping it attached, I think it will lay flatter that way and the black looks like it's just sewn on the front, not running under the collar.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question- the dress you quoted is a Feliz with a Frou Frou by Heathersue design- any embroidery machine will work.



I also wanted to know what machine she has b/c of the fonts used on another dress. Most of the embroidery machines say they have a 4x4 area _(excuse me for not knowing the exact terminology!)_   The design on the purple dress just looked bigger than a 4x4, so I would love one similar to what she has!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I think we are going to have a quick Big Give coming up real soon!!! A little cutie petutie!!!! She has a very rare diagnosis that maid her gain a lot of weight and its very difficult for them to find clothes to fit her. She also has a tracheostomy and pulls her ventilator behind her on a little luggage cart. And guess what - she LOVES TO WEAR DRESSES!!!~!!!!!!! I know that will be exciting for alot of us!!! lol.....I dont think this little girlie has any/many princess dresses because her store size because of her girth is a 14/16. Mom said they have a hard time fitting her. We will have to be quick and ship by mid September because her trip is the first week in October. She also has a cute mom and dad (mom's name is Cindy!!) and she has an adorable little brother!!!

I'll post all the details as soon as I can!! But, if you want to read up on our special Kira here is there pre trip report - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2486678

I know there is alot going on right now with everyone and back to school - but if we can get a lot of help, we can make this familiy's MAW trip something they will never forget!!! Even if you can't sew, Pixie dust would be AMAZING!!!

I have fallen in love with this little family, and I know you will too!!!!! I'll keep ya posted!!!!

Thanks so much everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I wanted to post a quick pic of my kiddos back to school outfits- first day was Tuesday.  As always, Heather Sue's designs stitched out AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the string thing off the skirt is the friendship bracelet Caitie's holding LOL.



Love them. I really am loving that skirt pattern!  With the sale on YCMT I am going to buy it!



littlepeppers said:


> Loving all of the back to school outfits.   Makes me wish we didn't homeschool.
> 
> I've been working on trip outfits.
> 
> Chef Mickey (CASED from a CASE from a CASE.....)



Love them all but I really love the mike Wasowski dress!  I can't believe you made the dot material!  That was a lot of time and work!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here's another back to school for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell it's EARLY in the morning!



So cute strip skirt!  no back to school outfits for us, we will be schooling in our pjs. 



jonesephus said:


> 2nd dress ever done!!!!  Yeah!!!!  My take on the Cinderella working dress--



I am just loving your interpretation of the princesses in these dresses!  Awesome!



miprender said:


> Here's what I been practicing on. I started out using Carla's flouncy skirt and I somehow didn't cut the pattern right and did not have enough of the lady bug fabric, but I did have some plain blue fabric. So everyother panel is either ladybug or plain blue. This is what came out.



Very pretty! Such a ham too!  The minnie dress is really pretty.  Love the little jacket.



desparatelydisney said:


> Day 1 - Ohana Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - Magic Kingdom Day - Pixie Hollow Meet & Greet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - Breakfast at the Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 - Ohana Character Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - Good Morning Breakfast (made these awhile ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - Hollywood Studios - Toy Story Mania (the new Maddie pattern, can't wait to sew more with this pattern!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me as always!!  Have a great week!
> MMM



They are all so great I don't know which one I like the best!!  The tink maybe?  Or the toy story 3?  



T-rox said:


> This queen of hearts dress pic is almost a year old, ( but I just found this thread!)
> figured you would like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is an awesome dress!  How did Alice react to the dress?



CruisinEars said:


> Just had to share. I got my serger today! I am so excited, but also scared to even turn it on.  Very intimidating. I am watching the instructional cd right now. I did get the Brother 1034d that everyone was recommending.:



YEAH!  got that one too and I love it!  Word to the wise...don't ever serge with your pins still in!  I had to replace one of the knives after it broke off from hitting a pin!!!

So glad I am actually keeping up!  We are going back to Disney just don't have the dates set!  Keep an eye on my siggy this weekend!  And I am really tired of this poison ivy.  UGHHH!


----------



## Tweevil

erikawolf2004 said:


> Does anyone have a good Mulan Dress pattern?  The burgundy, navy and pink dress...how someone that has done this one knows what I'm talking about
> 
> Thanks, Erika


My niece would love this too!  That is her favorite right behind pocohantas!


----------



## livndisney

erikawolf2004 said:


> Does anyone have a good Mulan Dress pattern?  The burgundy, navy and pink dress...how someone that has done this one knows what I'm talking about
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I make a Mulan, but it is from my own patterns. Do you have any questions I can help you with?


----------



## livndisney

Anyone have any suggestions for displaying a lot of stuffed animals in a tall narrow space? Miss Pack Rat doesn't want to give up any of her BAB and I don't have space.


----------



## SallyfromDE

BecomingObsessed said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman!   I'm sorry to crash your thread, but I know if anyone knows, it will be you guys!
> 
> Have any of you seen yellow fabric with red lines like Woody's shirt in Toy Story? My DD wants to be Woody for Halloween, but I'd like to sew it myself so I can girl it up a teensy bit. If you have an suggestions on where to look, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> You guys are AMAZING!! I love seeing all your creations!  You make me wish I had an embroidery machine



I think someone here had made their own. Using yellow fabric and a red fabric pen. Or maybe if you bought the super thin red ribbon and sewed it down. That might take alot of work though, but the squares are big. 



livndisney said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for displaying a lot of stuffed animals in a tall narrow space? Miss Pack Rat doesn't want to give up any of her BAB and I don't have space.



Kirsta has alot of Disney beanies, and I bought the fruit and veggie holder that is 3 baskets that hang down from the ceiling. Would something like that work? I've also seen long bags, similar to a closet shoe bag, that hang from the ceiling. Maybe it was at Joannes. They come in decorative colors. That might work.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

mommyof2princesses said:


> So glad I am actually keeping up!  We are going back to Disney just don't have the dates set!  Keep an eye on my siggy this weekend!  And I am really tired of this poison ivy.  UGHHH!



Vodka is a great poison ivy cure.  Wipe or pour it on the affected area.  It works great.   If your like me and don't drink, it does require a trip to the store.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hi Everyone....this has to be quick because we are leaving in 5 hours and I haven't slept yet or paid the bills, but.....

1.  Thank you all so much for the wonderful comments on Catie's outfits.  I really enjoyed making them.  I also stitched toy story t's for the boys but that was all I did for them this trip.

2.  I have a Brother 780D with a 5x7 hoop.  I don't digitize anything myself. The patterns are all bought from wonderful ladies who do a fabulous job and charge next to nothing for their hard work.  Everything except the Tink outfit  designs are from our very own HeatherSue.  The others are from a source I cannot name except in PM.  The Pixie Dust saying is a 5x7 all laid out and bought as a design.

Talk to you all next weekend!!
MMM


----------



## littlepeppers

What is an EASY BEGINNER romper or bubble pattern? 

I have a friend that wants to learn how to sew, but she has a boy!  Now that I have used epatterns & don't know if I would want to teach anyone to sew on a commercial pattern.


----------



## Disneymom1218

livndisney said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for displaying a lot of stuffed animals in a tall narrow space? Miss Pack Rat doesn't want to give up any of her BAB and I don't have space.



what about a stuffed animal chain like this one?
http://www.leapsandbounds.com/catal..._ven=Froogle&cm_cat=NA&cm_pla=NA&cm_ite=02079


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

weHEARTmickey said:


> I also wanted to know what machine she has b/c of the fonts used on another dress. Most of the embroidery machines say they have a 4x4 area _(excuse me for not knowing the exact terminology!)_   The design on the purple dress just looked bigger than a 4x4, so I would love one similar to what she has!



different machines can have different hoop sizes - for example - I have a Babylock Ellageo plus - ihave a 4x4, 5x7 and a 6x10 hoop. you can buy the embroidery machine designs in all sizes if the digitizer has them in all sizes. Some designs can be too complicated to fit in a 4x4.  The size design you make really depends on the hoop size. the fonts could be done on any machine if you have the right file/design. The faith, trust & pixiedust is probably a purchased design or a self made one. HTH


----------



## eyor44

desparatelydisney said:


> 2.  I have a Brother 780D with a 5x7 hoop.  I don't digitize anything myself. The patterns are all bought from wonderful ladies who do a fabulous job and charge next to nothing for their hard work.  Everything except the Tink outfit  designs are from our very own HeatherSue.  The others are from a source I cannot name except in PM.  The Pixie Dust saying is a 5x7 all laid out and bought as a design.
> 
> Talk to you all next weekend!!
> MMM



Thanks for the info on your machine. Adopted DM has decided that I need an embrodriary machine so I want to get one that will do what I need/want, (mainly Disney of course) I am very interested in the different models that everyone uses here, as you all do such beautiful work, and which ones have been determined to work the best. 

Have a great time on your trip.


----------



## jessica52877

BecomingObsessed said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman!   I'm sorry to crash your thread, but I know if anyone knows, it will be you guys!
> 
> Have any of you seen yellow fabric with red lines like Woody's shirt in Toy Story? My DD wants to be Woody for Halloween, but I'd like to sew it myself so I can girl it up a teensy bit. If you have an suggestions on where to look, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> You guys are AMAZING!! I love seeing all your creations!  You make me wish I had an embroidery machine



Not the answer you are looking for but I drew the lines on with sharpie. It hangs in his room and looks as nice as it did on day 1. He only wore it 2-3x though.






It is much cuter then that picture shows but it is all I have at my fingertips right now. I looked high and low for just a yellow button down shirt that year and came up with nothing! I finally settled for just yellow with a collar. It is my most favorite costume I have ever though (except Prince Phillip his first year).


----------



## erikawolf2004

livndisney said:


> I make a Mulan, but it is from my own patterns. Do you have any questions I can help you with?



Is it pretty much just a wrap dress pattern?  I know a few people use a wrap dress on here, but I haven't paid attention to who makes the pattern...but I am guessing Carla C but I don't see one by her on YCMT???  Is there another one that is good or am I missing her???  Do you think I could just alter a wrap dress pretty much to make it?  We are going to dinner at Nine Dragons and she has the costume, but I'm think I would like her to have a dress...I know needless sewing on my part

Thanks, Erika


----------



## livndisney

erikawolf2004 said:


> Is it pretty much just a wrap dress pattern?  I know a few people use a wrap dress on here, but I haven't paid attention to who makes the pattern...but I am guessing Carla C but I don't see one by her on YCMT???  Is there another one that is good or am I missing her???  Do you think I could just alter a wrap dress pretty much to make it?  We are going to dinner at Nine Dragons and she has the costume, but I'm think I would like her to have a dress...I know needless sewing on my part
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I don't use a wrap dress pattern. Sent you a PM


----------



## squirrel

Are the Fat Quarters pre washed?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I made a dress that I am going to sell at an open air market/craft fair but wanted to have modelled pictures to go with it so people could see what it looked like on someone. I made it a size 2/3 and it is a dropwaist. What do you think? I happen to love the pics myself but I am bias  - the model is too cute

What do you think of the dropped waist? It is probably  not quite as long on someone else - I think Evangeline is a little shorter than a "typical size 2/3"


----------



## NiniMorris

eyor44 said:


> Thanks for the info on your machine. Adopted DM has decided that I need an embrodriary machine so I want to get one that will do what I need/want, (mainly Disney of course) I am very interested in the different models that everyone uses here, as you all do such beautiful work, and which ones have been determined to work the best.
> 
> Have a great time on your trip.



In case I read this wrong...I apologize up front.  But do NOT look for a machine based on the designs that are preloaded.  Most of the Brother machines come in two designs...with Disney and without Disney.  From what I've seen those preloaded Disney designs are not worth buying a machine for!

Decide on a machine that has the features you want.  And get the one with the biggest hoop size you can afford.  My machine can do both 4x4 and 5x7.  I rarely use the 4x4...unless I am making something for a smaller child (like size 2 or 3 for my GD).  I mainly use the 5 x 7, but have serious hoop envy for the 6x10.  You can always go DOWN in size but not UP.

I have the Brother PE 770, I got it through HSN (only because I could put it on payments) and love it!  I have used the preloaded designs only a couple of times.  My mainstays are from Heather Sue.  

I use my machine every day...sometimes way too much every day...I have not regretted my decision since getting it in February this year.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a dress that I am going to sell at an open air market/craft fair but wanted to have modelled pictures to go with it so people could see what it looked like on someone. I made it a size 2/3 and it is a dropwaist. What do you think? I happen to love the pics myself but I am bias  - the model is too cute
> 
> What do you think of the dropped waist? It is probably  not quite as long on someone else - I think Evangeline is a little shorter than a "typical size 2/3"



LOVE this!!! Please tell me that this is not a pattern you made up yourself...


----------



## NiniMorris

Double post


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a dress that I am going to sell at an open air market/craft fair but wanted to have modelled pictures to go with it so people could see what it looked like on someone. I made it a size 2/3 and it is a dropwaist. What do you think? I happen to love the pics myself but I am bias  - the model is too cute
> 
> What do you think of the dropped waist? It is probably  not quite as long on someone else - I think Evangeline is a little shorter than a "typical size 2/3"



I LOVE this!!!  It's perfect, I think it fits nicely, my oldest DD wore this style quite often, so I am partial to it.  Did you digitize that design?  If it's for sale, I'd buy it, and your Ray you did a few months back because he was great too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

CruisinEars said:


> Just had to share. I got my serger today! I am so excited, but also scared to even turn it on.  Very intimidating. I am watching the instructional cd right now. I did get the Brother 1034d that everyone was recommending.


Pictures, do show off, you deserve it.



weHEARTmickey said:


> I also wanted to know what machine she has b/c of the fonts used on another dress. Most of the embroidery machines say they have a 4x4 area _(excuse me for not knowing the exact terminology!)_   The design on the purple dress just looked bigger than a 4x4, so I would love one similar to what she has!


As already stated.  The hoop design is what determines how large the design can go.  Either that or you can move the hoop, which I found difficult.  There are so many disney designs created by talented folks.  You just buy them then download then onto your machine and you are set.

That being said, I have a brother Innovis 4000D and love the 12X7 which I use often.  It also is a great quilting machine and stitches out great.


----------



## jessica52877

I don't sew very often for myself but made this Dana pattern the other day and LOVE it! This is Carla and Jennifer's newest pattern. It is also available in the kids sizes. So cute to match your little one (if I only had a little girl, LOL)!






I bought some more fabric to make a couple more. It has been great for the warm weather.

ETA - You can clearly tell I am not model material! LOL! I can't shrink it because I copied it from facebook.


----------



## woodkins

jessica52877 said:


> I don't sew very often for myself but made this Dana pattern the other day and LOVE it! This is Carla and Jennifer's newest pattern. It is also available in the kids sizes. So cute to match your little one (if I only had a little girl, LOL)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some more fabric to make a couple more. It has been great for the warm weather.
> 
> ETA - You can clearly tell I am not model material! LOL! I can't shrink it because I copied it from facebook.



I think you look great. I just got the two matching patterns with the 20% coupon the other day. I am considering making minnie dot tops for Gianna & I to wear to MK, but not sure if I will have any time to get them done


----------



## aksunshine

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a dress that I am going to sell at an open air market/craft fair but wanted to have modelled pictures to go with it so people could see what it looked like on someone. I made it a size 2/3 and it is a dropwaist. What do you think? I happen to love the pics myself but I am bias  - the model is too cute
> 
> What do you think of the dropped waist? It is probably  not quite as long on someone else - I think Evangeline is a little shorter than a "typical size 2/3"


OMGosh! This is so stinkin cute!!!! I love the drop wait and the embroidery is precious!!!


jessica52877 said:


> I don't sew very often for myself but made this Dana pattern the other day and LOVE it! This is Carla and Jennifer's newest pattern. It is also available in the kids sizes. So cute to match your little one (if I only had a little girl, LOL)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some more fabric to make a couple more. It has been great for the warm weather.
> 
> ETA - You can clearly tell I am not model material! LOL! I can't shrink it because I copied it from facebook.


Jessica, you look great!!! I bought the Marlo months ago and am terrified to do anything with it!


jonesephus said:


> 2nd dress ever done!!!!  Yeah!!!!  My take on the Cinderella working dress--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wee one would not cooperate.....(and sorry for the crapola cell phone pics)


They look so cute!


T-rox said:


> This queen of hearts dress pic is almost a year old, ( but I just found this thread!)
> figured you would like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and then this ( I figured you ladies would love this) has been our mantra this year so far.  Loved the suit, had the suitcase in my head and then couldnt find what I wanted ( doesnt that happen to all of us) so i found a red polka dot suitcase, fablique minnie and accented with coordinating ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love the queen! I have a suitcase almost just like that! What cute photos!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

This is Scientific Seamstress (CarlaC) new pattern- but the children's version Maddie
Which is now for sale on YCMT or you can find the Scientific Seamstress on Etsy




Megan and Hannah's (if you look closely the top has the fabrics moved around just a little for a slightly different look)


----------



## aksunshine

I finished my first Audrey! Wow! Those ruffles are tough! Isabelle likes it, but I got the waist  bit snug!








And just because!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi All!

I have newbie questions about embroidery thread. Does it make a difference whether I use rayon or polyester thread? Is there much of a difference between brands? I live in what I fondly call East Podunk and Sulky and Coats and Clark are what is available in the stores. What's an average price per spool and what's a bargain?

I'm almost ready to buy a Brother PE770, which look like a great machine if the reviews are accurate and I don't want to "gum up the works" by using poor quality thread!

I think I read something here about not using pins when you sew on a regular sewing machine because they can throw the needle out of alignment if you hit one. If that's true, how do you sew without pins? Are there some that are "safer" to use than others? That probably sounds like a pretty silly question, doesn't it?

I already have an older, basic Brother for just sewing, but I really could use one that can handle thicker fabric and more than just two layers. I found one on Overstock.com for under $100 refurbished with a warranty. It's a Brother CE4000 meant for heavy duty. Is a refurbished machine safe to buy? I don't need it giving up the ghost on me! Does anybody have one of these? Do you like it?

OK. Think I'm done pestering you for now!  ;}

Thanks!

Lori


----------



## Jajone

Does anyone have any ideas for where to get a pattern/tutorial to make DS8 some overalls? I want to make a Mario costume for Halloween and know I can make it cheaper than buying. All I can find are toddler sizes for obvious reasons I'm sure.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> I don't sew very often for myself but made this Dana pattern the other day and LOVE it! This is Carla and Jennifer's newest pattern. It is also available in the kids sizes. So cute to match your little one (if I only had a little girl, LOL)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some more fabric to make a couple more. It has been great for the warm weather.
> 
> ETA - You can clearly tell I am not model material! LOL! I can't shrink it because I copied it from facebook.


I think you look great!  And you're just the size model I WANT to see!  I'd rather see things on a real sized person...I want to do this pattern for myself, but didn't yet because the description reads "great for early pregnancy", and I don't want to look like that, KWIM?  But you look great, not pregnant and that makes me want to sew for myself.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is Scientific Seamstress (CarlaC) new pattern- but the children's version Maddie
> Which is now for sale on YCMT or you can find the Scientific Seamstress on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and Hannah's (if you look closely the top has the fabrics moved around just a little for a slightly different look)


Cute cute cute!  Now I've got something else to add to my make-it list!  We just decided to do the Royal Caribbean's Allure of the Seas inaugural cruise (Did Oasis last year) and I want to make all of what Rebecca is going to wear.  She's in uniforms this year, and thats no fun for a mom who likes to sew!




aksunshine said:


> I finished my first Audrey! Wow! Those ruffles are tough! Isabelle likes it, but I got the waist  bit snug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because!


The shirt covers up the fit, we'd never know if you hadn't told us, it looks great!  Gabriel looks so serious, she looks so happy, lol!  I always love a sleeping baby pic, I've got so many of my own girls.


----------



## DisneyKings

livndisney said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for displaying a lot of stuffed animals in a tall narrow space? Miss Pack Rat doesn't want to give up any of her BAB and I don't have space.



I have one similar to this:  http://www.organizeit.com/pofrogorg.asp?rtnDisplay=Kids+Closet+Organizers&rtnFile=babystuff&t=  that hangs from the ceiling.  I got it at Target, a long time ago.



GlassSlippers said:


> I have newbie questions about embroidery thread. Does it make a difference whether I use rayon or polyester thread? Is there much of a difference between brands? I live in what I fondly call East Podunk and Sulky and Coats and Clark are what is available in the stores. What's an average price per spool and what's a bargain?
> 
> I think I read something here about not using pins when you sew on a regular sewing machine because they can throw the needle out of alignment if you hit one. If that's true, how do you sew without pins? Are there some that are "safer" to use than others? That probably sounds like a pretty silly question, doesn't it?



I have a brother & have been told by my shop NOT to use coats & clark.  I had a spool of C&C that a friend gave me & it totally threw off the tension & would not stitch out right.  I took my machine in thinking it was screwed up, but turned out to just be the thread!  I can't remember which you're supposed to use poly or rayon, but I have used both.  Alot of people buy from marathon thread online.
I pull my pins out while sewing just before they go under the foot, but I'm certainly no expert.  HTH!

What are the main differences between the Louey boxers & easy fit pants patterns?  Debating whether I should get the boxers with the code, but I have the easy fits...


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Nanci. Actually, the fit LOOKS nice. She just mentioned it was a bit snug. I asked her if she thought it would be ok, she said, "Yeah, as long as it isn't, like, two years before we go to Disney." LOL! We haven't told her WHEN we are going! I am hoping to surprise her somehow!

And while I am thinking about it, I don't know what to do with the shirt, if anything. I am not real great at embroidering on knit. AND I don't want to take away from the skirt. WWYD?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nanci. Actually, the fit LOOKS nice. She just mentioned it was a bit snug. I asked her if she thought it would be ok, she said, "Yeah, as long as it isn't, like, two years before we go to Disney." LOL! We haven't told her WHEN we are going! I am hoping to surprise her somehow!
> 
> And while I am thinking about it, I don't know what to do with the shirt, if anything. I am not real great at embroidering on knit. AND I don't want to take away from the skirt. WWYD?



I don't think I'd do anything to the shirt, the focus should be on the skirt.  As for embroidery on knit, what kind of troubles do you have?  I learned on t-shirts, before I knew it was supposed to be hard, lol!


----------



## NaeNae

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have newbie questions about embroidery thread. Does it make a difference whether I use rayon or polyester thread? Is there much of a difference between brands? I live in what I fondly call East Podunk and Sulky and Coats and Clark are what is available in the stores. What's an average price per spool and what's a bargain?
> 
> I'm almost ready to buy a Brother PE770, which look like a great machine if the reviews are accurate and I don't want to "gum up the works" by using poor quality thread!
> 
> I think I read something here about not using pins when you sew on a regular sewing machine because they can throw the needle out of alignment if you hit one. If that's true, how do you sew without pins? Are there some that are "safer" to use than others? That probably sounds like a pretty silly question, doesn't it?
> 
> I already have an older, basic Brother for just sewing, but I really could use one that can handle thicker fabric and more than just two layers. I found one on Overstock.com for under $100 refurbished with a warranty. It's a Brother CE4000 meant for heavy duty. Is a refurbished machine safe to buy? I don't need it giving up the ghost on me! Does anybody have one of these? Do you like it?
> 
> OK. Think I'm done pestering you for now!  ;}
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori



Polyester thread will melt under a hot iron. (I wouldn't know that by experience or anything)(think press it/polyester to remember)  I use Maderia and Robinson Antone because that's what my local store carries.


----------



## aksunshine

That's what I was thinking too, just leave the shirt blank. I used a ball point, so that isn't my issue. I guess it is stretching of the knit. It just never looks neat. Does that make since? I REALLY want to do Onesies for Gabriel, but I always end up embroidering on fabric and appliqueing that on. Same thing with Ts for Isabelle.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aksunshine said:


> That's what I was thinking too, just leave the shirt blank. I used a ball point, so that isn't my issue. I guess it is stretching of the knit. It just never looks neat. Does that make since? I REALLY want to do Onesies for Gabriel, but I always end up embroidering on fabric and appliqueing that on. Same thing with Ts for Isabelle.



Here's what I do...I never hoop the fabric, just the stabilizer, and for that I use the heaviest type cutaway  I can get.  I don't like JoAnn's for this, the kind I've got came from a sewing machine store, and it's in a roll...there's no label on the one I've got, it has a personalized label from my store, but I've used Floriani brand in the past, and I think this is the same.  I spray the hooped stabilizer with Sulky Temporary spray adhesive, it holds the best of any type I've tried, make sure all the wrinkles are out of the fabric, and the hoop outline is stuck to it as well.  SWAK has a free basting stitch to outline the hoop area, this is what I found keeps my knits from shifting during stitching and removal for applique trim, once the basting stitches are in place, its ok if the hoop comes unstuck from the shirt.  The stabilizer from the machine store is more expensive than JoAnn's, but for me the better outcome is totally worth it.  It does make a bit of a mess on your hoop, but SWAK also has some good cleaning tips for that, the Oxyclean one worked best on my mess, which I let go way too long.  Babywipes used after each project work great, and I know you have those on hand!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Nanci! I have stabilizer on a roll from the viking gallery, but I had to double it to keep my SBWillie from wrinkling. It's tear away.  I need to look for something thicker I guess. Is cut away thicker? Anyway, I was going to get some adhesive spray and my rep said not to, since my machine comes with the bastig stitch. I think I am going to try it anyway. Lastly, when I used the baste outline, my stitches look really loose, I know they aren't supposed to be tight, but they come loose some.


----------



## Disneymom1218

aksunshine said:


> I finished my first Audrey! Wow! Those ruffles are tough! Isabelle likes it, but I got the waist  bit snug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because!



Gabriel is growing so fast  and the skirt looks great.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nanci! I have stabilizer on a roll from the viking gallery, but I had to double it to keep my SBWillie from wrinkling. It's tear away.  I need to look for something thicker I guess. Is cut away thicker? Anyway, I was going to get some adhesive spray and my rep said not to, since my machine comes with the bastig stitch. I think I am going to try it anyway. Lastly, when I used the baste outline, my stitches look really loose, I know they aren't supposed to be tight, but they come loose some.



For knits, I only use cutaway now, I had started with tearaway, and it just didn't do the job. There are different levels of thickness, I use the heaviest on knits.  On the back of babythings, and my middle DD who hates feeling ANYTHING I do use the Dreamweave stuff to cover the stitches and stiff stabilizer.  The SWAK basting stitches aren't loose at all, give them a try and see if you like them better, you can't beat free!  There's also hints on stitching on knits in SWAK too, I had forgotten about those, but that's where I started.  I was so afraid of the embroidery part of the machine I read everything I could get my hands on before I actually got brave enough. to work on it


----------



## shanni

Okay- I've now tackled the twirl skirt and the pillowcase dress. I've made two of each, plus I put ruffles on the bottoms of the 4 yo jeans to match one of the pillowcase tops. I think I'm ready to move on to something a _little_ more challenging. I'm looking at two different patterns at YCMT. Which one do you think would be the best next step for me? The Molly Peasant Dress/Top, or the Wrap Top & Dress? They both say that they are good for beginners, but they both have aspects that look intimidating to me!! Oh, wise sewers, which one should I get?!? (Feel free to suggest something else if both of these would be too hard!)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

shanni said:


> Okay- I've now tackled the twirl skirt and the pillowcase dress. I've made two of each, plus I put ruffles on the bottoms of the 4 yo jeans to match one of the pillowcase tops. I think I'm ready to move on to something a _little_ more challenging. I'm looking at two different patterns at YCMT. Which one do you think would be the best next step for me? The Molly Peasant Dress/Top, or the Wrap Top & Dress? They both say that they are good for beginners, but they both have aspects that look intimidating to me!! Oh, wise sewers, which one should I get?!? (Feel free to suggest something else if both of these would be too hard!)



I've not done the wrap one yet, but the Molly  is super easy, and it's a CarlaC pattern, you really can't go wrong with any of hers.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok friends put on your thinking caps for me please.  We are going to be in Disneyland Paris at the end of our Europe vacation.  I really don't have a grip on the weather yet but I think it may be about 60 during the day and 40 at night.  If the sun is out, I like 60.

I want to make a new custom for the trip but am just brain locked.  They start the halloween on 2 Oct so that is an options.

What could I make for myself and DH?  DH does have a nice pirate shirt and I have a dress, I could wear it with a long sleeve shirt if needed.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NiniMorris said:


> LOVE this!!! Please tell me that this is not a pattern you made up yourself...



Thank You! I made a size 3 jumper style top from the simply sweet and elongated it then added ruffles and made the very top a little more snug.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I LOVE this!!!  It's perfect, I think it fits nicely, my oldest DD wore this style quite often, so I am partial to it.  Did you digitize that design?  If it's for sale, I'd buy it, and your Ray you did a few months back because he was great too.


Thank You! I did digitize them. I have both on a fav site of everyone here.



aksunshine said:


> OMGosh! This is so stinkin cute!!!! I love the drop wait and the embroidery is precious!!!



Thank You! She seems to really like it and now I have to hide it because it is for the open air market/sell. Hopefully she will forget when I start putting hers together!


----------



## tracipierce

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok friends put on your thinking caps for me please.  We are going to be in Disneyland Paris at the end of our Europe vacation.  I really don't have a grip on the weather yet but I think it may be about 60 during the day and 40 at night.  If the sun is out, I like 60.
> 
> I want to make a new custom for the trip but am just brain locked.  They start the halloween on 2 Oct so that is an options.
> 
> What could I make for myself and DH?  DH does have a nice pirate shirt and I have a dress, I could wear it with a long sleeve shirt if needed.




Hi! be prepared for it to be a bit colder than you think, its pretty much been those temperatures over here during the summer    We are wearing jackets already here.  The average in Oct is around 50 but can get much lower than that with occasional frost.  

Paris has very similar weather to us in the UK being so close. In October it is usually damp and dark by 4.30pm, so make sure you have a jacket for the evening and first thing in the morning! (but you may need it all day)

We do sometimes have a freak sunny day in Autumn, so your plan for a dress with a long sleeved shirt sounds good.

Something like Jack skellington would go down well as Europe is all about the spookiness on Halloween


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tracipierce said:


> Hi! be prepared for it to be a bit colder than you think, its pretty much been those temperatures over here during the summer    We are wearing jackets already here.  The average in Oct is around 50 but can get much lower than that with occasional frost.
> 
> Paris has very similar weather to us in the UK being so close. In October it is usually damp and dark by 4.30pm, so make sure you have a jacket for the evening and first thing in the morning! (but you may need it all day)
> 
> We do sometimes have a freak sunny day in Autumn, so your plan for a dress with a long sleeved shirt sounds good.
> 
> Something like Jack skellington would go down well as Europe is all about the spookiness on Halloween



Thanks so very much.  I really need to rethink my entire packing for the trip.  I hope to have layers so I can put on and take off as needed but 50 during the day????  Even for the first few days of Oct???  Maybe my silks would be in order. 

I won't be wearing a dress if it is cold so maybe I will make the jack/mickey on long sleeve heavy T shirts in black.  No dresses for this girl if it is cold.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thank You! I made a size 3 jumper style top from the simply sweet and elongated it then added ruffles and made the very top a little more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You! I did digitize them. I have both on a fav site of everyone here.
> !



I wondered if it was the Simply Sweet, good job, I just might have to do it myself.  And I will be looking for you on that site.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Nanci. Actually, the fit LOOKS nice. She just mentioned it was a bit snug. I asked her if she thought it would be ok, she said, "Yeah, as long as it isn't, like, two years before we go to Disney." LOL! We haven't told her WHEN we are going! I am hoping to surprise her somehow!
> 
> And while I am thinking about it, I don't know what to do with the shirt, if anything. I am not real great at embroidering on knit. AND I don't want to take away from the skirt. WWYD?



Hi Alicia! I just wanted to say the pictures are adorable and so is the skirt! I don't get to stop by here much right now, but I LOVE when I come across the pictures of your adorable Gabriel!

I can't wait to hear how excited Isabelle is when you tell her about the trip!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I am trying to figure out a way to convice my mom to let me borrow her embroidery machine till end of January.  They are moving away to Florida and it is going to be a pain mailing material back and forth!  She should just let me have it for a few months...don't you think?  I love her machine!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a dress that I am going to sell at an open air market/craft fair but wanted to have modelled pictures to go with it so people could see what it looked like on someone. I made it a size 2/3 and it is a dropwaist. What do you think? I happen to love the pics myself but I am bias  - the model is too cute
> 
> What do you think of the dropped waist? It is probably  not quite as long on someone else - I think Evangeline is a little shorter than a "typical size 2/3"



This dress is fabulous!  And I guess I will be visiting a certain site to find the digitized deisgn!



jessica52877 said:


> I don't sew very often for myself but made this Dana pattern the other day and LOVE it! This is Carla and Jennifer's newest pattern. It is also available in the kids sizes. So cute to match your little one (if I only had a little girl, LOL)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some more fabric to make a couple more. It has been great for the warm weather.
> 
> ETA - You can clearly tell I am not model material! LOL! I can't shrink it because I copied it from facebook.



Love it!  And you look great!  I really like the sleeves on it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is Scientific Seamstress (CarlaC) new pattern- but the children's version Maddie
> Which is now for sale on YCMT or you can find the Scientific Seamstress on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and Hannah's (if you look closely the top has the fabrics moved around just a little for a slightly different look)



Another great pattern!  Love the fabric you choose too!  What pretty little girls.



aksunshine said:


> I finished my first Audrey! Wow! Those ruffles are tough! Isabelle likes it, but I got the waist  bit snug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because!



I love that skirt.  And all your pics!  Still think that last one of Gabriel looks like a doll.


----------



## aksunshine

I saw on here a few days ago someone, can't remember who, made a Carly Romper sans elastic on legs. It looked a bit short still (for a boy), I couldn't tell. Do you think if I left of the casing/ elastic and added an inch or two to the legs it would look more like a boy shortall? TIA 

PS- Mommy who posted the Carly in growth pics, would you mid, pretty please, to post a pic of it in it's full length? Thank you!


----------



## shanni

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've not done the wrap one yet, but the Molly  is super easy, and it's a CarlaC pattern, you really can't go wrong with any of hers.



Great! Thanks! I just bought it, hopefully I can get to it next week!


----------



## GlassSlippers

NaeNae said:


> Polyester thread will melt under a hot iron. (I wouldn't know that by experience or anything)(think press it/polyester to remember)  I use Maderia and Robinson Antone because that's what my local store carries.



Ooh! Melting is bad. I'll remember Rayon is what I need. Thanks!

Lori


----------



## Jaylin

Hello everyone!  First off, Gabriel is absolutely adorable!  And getting so big so fast!!

Well, we're back from our 11day trip, exhausted but had a GREAT time!  The customs were such a hit.  We got compliements everywhere we went.  My DH actually said thank you to me, that he was so proud.  The kids looked great!  

Here's a few pics....okay well a bunch of pics, sorry!  A few of my younger DD were hand me down customs from the last trip, I wasn't sewing then, so I can't take credit for them!

Got tons and tons of compliments on these outfits, crazy, they were the easiest to do!





Not the greatest pic, but sleeping beauty was a simply sweet halter top with pink striped shorts





Made DS, and older DD.  The drop was was too long on hers, but didn't have time to fix it.  





more to come...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!  

NEW BIG GIVE!!!

Kira is an adorable 7 year old with an adorable twin brother Christian. Kira has a rare medical condition that made her gain a lot of weight and also she now has a tracheostomy and needs to be on a ventilator (which she pulls around on a luggage cart!). Her mom said that it is hard to find clothing that will fit her. She LOVES DRESSES - SKIRTS - PRINCESSES!!!! Can we do it for her!! Lets make her wish really come true!!! Kira's mom especially loves the stripwork  simply sweets and says Kira would LOVE the pink Cinderella dress!!!!! She loves all the princesses though so we could set her up!! Also loves animals and 101 Dalmations!!!!!

If you cant sew, pixie dust is always welcome!!! Ship by date is 9/18!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69378/758252

Here is her pretrip report
Pre-trip report http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2486678

Also - her mom's name is Cindy and she really loves Cinderella if anyone would like to do something special for her!!!!

Please let me know if you have any questions for mom!!

THanks so much, I know its a very busy time of year, but I cant even imagine what this little one has been through!! You will fall in love when you see her!


----------



## aksunshine

Jaylin said:


> Hello everyone!  First off, Gabriel is absolutely adorable!  And getting so big so fast!!
> 
> Well, we're back from our 11day trip, exhausted but had a GREAT time!  The customs were such a hit.  We got compliements everywhere we went.  My DH actually said thank you to me, that he was so proud.  The kids looked great!
> 
> Here's a few pics....okay well a bunch of pics, sorry!  A few of my younger DD were hand me down customs from the last trip, I wasn't sewing then, so I can't take credit for them!
> 
> Got tons and tons of compliments on these outfits, crazy, they were the easiest to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest pic, but sleeping beauty was a simply sweet halter top with pink striped shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made DS, and older DD.  The drop was was too long on hers, but didn't have time to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come...



Thanks! Love these! Isabelle and I REALLY like the Green AK set. Did you use verigated thread for the "wild"?


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have newbie questions about embroidery thread. Does it make a difference whether I use rayon or polyester thread? Is there much of a difference between brands? I live in what I fondly call East Podunk and Sulky and Coats and Clark are what is available in the stores. What's an average price per spool and what's a bargain?
> 
> I'm almost ready to buy a Brother PE770, which look like a great machine if the reviews are accurate and I don't want to "gum up the works" by using poor quality thread!
> 
> I think I read something here about not using pins when you sew on a regular sewing machine because they can throw the needle out of alignment if you hit one. If that's true, how do you sew without pins? Are there some that are "safer" to use than others? That probably sounds like a pretty silly question, doesn't it?
> 
> I already have an older, basic Brother for just sewing, but I really could use one that can handle thicker fabric and more than just two layers. I found one on Overstock.com for under $100 refurbished with a warranty. It's a Brother CE4000 meant for heavy duty. Is a refurbished machine safe to buy? I don't need it giving up the ghost on me! Does anybody have one of these? Do you like it?
> 
> OK. Think I'm done pestering you for now!  ;}
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori



I like to use the sulky or maderia thread. Every Sewing store I've been has said not to use the C&C, but I have on occassion when it was an emergency. Like Xmas eve and I ran out of white and had to run to Walmart. 

As for sewing over pins, I think some machines are made to glide over pins. But I've hit them on occassion and broken needles. Last one I broke, the needle was bent in half, and down inside the bobbin case. I had to take the whole thing apart and pull the needle out with pliers. Thankfully, it didn't harm my machine. What you do, it just pull the pin out, when you get up to the sewing foot. Keep you pin case near by. That's what I usually try to do, but as you've just read, sometimes slip up. 

I've bought refurbed cameras, Ipods and such, and never had a problem. I looked at a refurbed machine online, and was worried about what i'd do if it broke or needed something fixed. Mailing something like that, to be repaired is alot different then sending an Ipod back. Check what kind of return policy they have, or repair policy before you decide. I'm not familiar with that machine, but I do believe a heavier duty machine is an asset. JMO


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

You ladies are creating some really adorable clothes!!  I love looking at them all!

OT:  Yesterday while out shopping, I lost the diamond from my engagement ring - and I am careful with it, get it checked by the jeweler, don't wear it in the shower/swimming/etc.  My DS5 and I backtracked to all 3 stores we had been to with no luck.  All 3 stores' employees and even strangers were so kind helping us search.  I left my contact info with each but never expected to hear from any of them.  Some of my girl friends and their kiddos and at least one of their hubbies went to the stores and searched. I cried most of the past 24 hours.  The kids and I and my mom and friends all prayed some honest person would find it.  I know we can replace the diamond but it was the sentimental value that couldn't be replaced!  

Today was the 10th anniversary of when DH proposed.  And while I was at a baby shower this morning, one of the stores called.  An employee found my diamond!!!!  Our jeweler reset it with new prongs - and wouldn't take any money for it!  

Thank God it was found!!!  Yesterday ended on a sour note but ended with a beautiful one today!  My faith in today's society has been restored!


----------



## Jaylin

Mickey's backyard BBQ. The fabric has little mickeys on it.





ok, just had to share this one, made DS a shirt but both DD had the snow white ballerinas to wear.  When we got to the BBB I fell in love with the Tiana dress, it was so gorgeous.  I loved that it was light and airy, not too hot to wear in the 100+ degree weather.  So as much as it killed me, I paid the $$ for it.....





One of my favorite outfits of the whole trip, I just loved how this one turned out.  And for all those with serger envy, I actually did a narrow short zigzag twice around the bottom and it actually looked good.





Another not so good pic of the outift, but this was another simply sweet halter top





still more to come...


----------



## aksunshine

OMGosh!!! What an AMAZING story!


----------



## aksunshine

Jaylin said:


> Mickey's backyard BBQ. The fabric has little mickeys on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, just had to share this one, made DS a shirt but both DD had the snow white ballerinas to wear.  When we got to the BBB I fell in love with the Tiana dress, it was so gorgeous.  I loved that it was light and airy, not too hot to wear in the 100+ degree weather.  So as much as it killed me, I paid the $$ for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite outfits of the whole trip, I just loved how this one turned out.  And for all those with serger envy, I actually did a narrow short zigzag twice around the bottom and it actually looked good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another not so good pic of the outift, but this was another simply sweet halter top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still more to come...



That Minnie with the Plain Jane daisies is SO cute! Question about your Tiana dress; do you think it would be  good halloween choice? I was wanting to make one, as Isabelle is going to be Tiana, and Gabriel the frog (I am planning anyway). I just don't think I will have time to sew one, since I have less than 2 months to get sewing for our vacay and only one thing done! LOL!


----------



## NiniMorris

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have newbie questions about embroidery thread. Does it make a difference whether I use rayon or polyester thread? Is there much of a difference between brands? I live in what I fondly call East Podunk and Sulky and Coats and Clark are what is available in the stores. What's an average price per spool and what's a bargain?
> 
> I'm almost ready to buy a Brother PE770, which look like a great machine if the reviews are accurate and I don't want to "gum up the works" by using poor quality thread!
> 
> I think I read something here about not using pins when you sew on a regular sewing machine because they can throw the needle out of alignment if you hit one. If that's true, how do you sew without pins? Are there some that are "safer" to use than others? That probably sounds like a pretty silly question, doesn't it?
> 
> I already have an older, basic Brother for just sewing, but I really could use one that can handle thicker fabric and more than just two layers. I found one on Overstock.com for under $100 refurbished with a warranty. It's a Brother CE4000 meant for heavy duty. Is a refurbished machine safe to buy? I don't need it giving up the ghost on me! Does anybody have one of these? Do you like it?
> 
> OK. Think I'm done pestering you for now!  ;}
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori



Sorry Lori...I thought I had answered this earlier...but I don't see it now...


I have the Brother 770 and LOVE IT!  Bubba is very happy with the Marathon thread.  I get mine online, and at the local quilt show twice a year.  Even with shipping charges it is still a bargain.  The spools are larger than the ones you get at a sewing shop, and are great quality.

As for Rayon vs polyester...Polyester doesn't like to be ironed...and it doesn't hold up as well in washing and drying as the Rayon.  If you are making something that is made to be laundered...use rayon.  If it is something that will never have anything other than dusting...use polyester...I just remember it from the old polyester leisure suits...THAT is not what I want!  LOL

As a quilter with a long arm machine...it is really hard to get decent results with bad thread...and I admit I am a thread snob!  I also know that even good thread can go 'bad'.  Thread can dry out and become brittle from too much exposure to the sun.  (my quilting thread costs upwards of 15 per spool...and stays nice and secure in an enclosed container away from sun!)

OK...waaaaay too much information than you were looking for...sorry!


Have fun with your machine!  Don't forget to stock up on stabilizers and get a couple of designs from HS....

Nini


----------



## Jaylin

Hoopty Doo Reveue









Wore the skirt twice, GASP!  Worked great with the Jesse/Bullseye design.  My DS got every star wars design that was out there.  He loved them all.  





This was the cinderella simply sweet.  This was the best!  We were at 1900 PF 4:30 ressies.  We were waiting in line because the restaurant wasn't open yet.  This girl that worked there was just roaming around looking at people.  She came up to my daughter and started talking to her, and I couldn't really hear what she was saying.  She takes us up to the front of the line and tells us that we should have our cameras ready.  They open the doors and my DD is greeted by Cinderella and Prince Charming, they both take her hand and walk her into the restaurant to open it for dinner.  It was priceless!  









Was so happy I was able to do a lettuce edge, I had to shorted a very long tank top.





And last but not least





Notes to myself for next time, I used glow thread on a bunch of the shirts, thinking that that they would look really cool at night and the kids would love it.  Well the thread is expensive and the kids didn't seem to care at all.  

Need to put their names on everything.  I was trying to keep in mind that the customs would either get sold or passed down so I didn't put there names on a whole lot of shirts, but when they wore their shirts with their names, it was great.  CM and characters would call them by their name and my DS would have this priceless look of astonishment, like "how did they know that!"

Well, it's good to be back, I've got alot of catching up to do here.  And my DD3 birthday party is next Sunday, so I've got a custom to make and a cake to make and a party to plan, so the craziness just continues!!!


----------



## Jaylin

aksunshine said:


> That Minnie with the Plain Jane daisies is SO cute! Question about your Tiana dress; do you think it would be  good halloween choice? I was wanting to make one, as Isabelle is going to be Tiana, and Gabriel the frog (I am planning anyway). I just don't think I will have time to sew one, since I have less than 2 months to get sewing for our vacay and only one thing done! LOL!



Are you planning on buying the dress there?  I think it would be great for Halloween, although a little chilly if it's cold at Halloween where you live.  I'm serious the dress is gorgeous.  There are sparkles everywhere.  It seems really well made.  They had the matching gloves, purse and shoes too.

I think I sewed most of my stuff 2wks before we left....I've come to the conclusion that I only work well when I'm under pressure and a time constraint!


----------



## aksunshine

lol!! My problem is getting something done with my 3 mo old!!! If you don't mind me asking, how much was the dress?


----------



## peachygreen

aksunshine said:


> I saw on here a few days ago someone, can't remember who, made a Carly Romper sans elastic on legs. It looked a bit short still (for a boy), I couldn't tell. Do you think if I left of the casing/ elastic and added an inch or two to the legs it would look more like a boy shortall? TIA
> 
> PS- Mommy who posted the Carly in growth pics, would you mid, pretty please, to post a pic of it in it's full length? Thank you!



I'm not quite sure what you mean by in its full length, but these are all I have pictures of.  Do you want it sans baby?  





















I am pretty sure it is clean so I can try to put her in it tomorrow and take some more pictures if I know what you are looking for.  I will say it was not intentional making it without the casing, but I really like it that way.  Alice's skin is super sensitive, so its nice to not have the elastic around her legs.


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you so much for posting!!! Would you mind to post it without Alice in it? I would be ever grateful!!!


----------



## peachygreen

aksunshine said:


> Thank you so much for posting!!! Would you mind to post it without Alice in it? I would be ever grateful!!!



Its in her room and she's asleep, but I'll take one tomorrow for you.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> You ladies are creating some really adorable clothes!!  I love looking at them all!
> 
> OT:  Yesterday while out shopping, I lost the diamond from my engagement ring - and I am careful with it, get it checked by the jeweler, don't wear it in the shower/swimming/etc.  My DS5 and I backtracked to all 3 stores we had been to with no luck.  All 3 stores' employees and even strangers were so kind helping us search.  I left my contact info with each but never expected to hear from any of them.  Some of my girl friends and their kiddos and at least one of their hubbies went to the stores and searched. I cried most of the past 24 hours.  The kids and I and my mom and friends all prayed some honest person would find it.  I know we can replace the diamond but it was the sentimental value that couldn't be replaced!
> 
> Today was the 10th anniversary of when DH proposed.  And while I was at a baby shower this morning, one of the stores called.  An employee found my diamond!!!!  Our jeweler reset it with new prongs - and wouldn't take any money for it!
> 
> Thank God it was found!!!  Yesterday ended on a sour note but ended with a beautiful one today!  My faith in today's society has been restored!



Oh so nice to hear that you had a happy ending! That helps restore my faith as well! - side note - DH & I are going to Disney GASP - by ourselves, without the kids! - to celebrate the 10th anniversary of DH proposing in front of the Walt & Mickey Partners statue & Cinderella Castle. I thought we were kinda weird celebrating that anniversary but we are not the only ones!


----------



## aksunshine

Great!! Thanks so much!


----------



## livndisney

aksunshine said:


> That Minnie with the Plain Jane daisies is SO cute! Question about your Tiana dress; do you think it would be  good halloween choice? I was wanting to make one, as Isabelle is going to be Tiana, and Gabriel the frog (I am planning anyway). I just don't think I will have time to sew one, since I have less than 2 months to get sewing for our vacay and only one thing done! LOL!



What size is Isabelle?


----------



## jessica52877

Jaylin, LOVE all the customs!!!


----------



## eyor44

NiniMorris said:


> In case I read this wrong...I apologize up front.  But do NOT look for a machine based on the designs that are preloaded.  Most of the Brother machines come in two designs...with Disney and without Disney.  From what I've seen those preloaded Disney designs are not worth buying a machine for!
> 
> Decide on a machine that has the features you want.  And get the one with the biggest hoop size you can afford.  My machine can do both 4x4 and 5x7.  I rarely use the 4x4...unless I am making something for a smaller child (like size 2 or 3 for my GD).  I mainly use the 5 x 7, but have serious hoop envy for the 6x10.  You can always go DOWN in size but not UP.
> 
> I have the Brother PE 770, I got it through HSN (only because I could put it on payments) and love it!  I have used the preloaded designs only a couple of times.  My mainstays are from Heather Sue.
> 
> I use my machine every day...sometimes way too much every day...I have not regretted my decision since getting it in February this year.



Thank you for the info. You are not the first one to say that about the pre-loaded designs. That is what I meant. I want one that I can use the images from here. Didn't know about the larger 6x10 hoop. So, you can use a large hoop for small images? That's great. If I am remembering correctly, the Brother 770 was a Consumer Reports Best Buy. I really appreciate the first hand report. 

If anyone else has a favorite that is currently available, I would love to hear/read about it.


----------



## Tweevil

Has anyone sized up the Marlo or Patricia tunic?
I want to make a couple for me and gifts and need the next size up - should I add a basic inch measure to everything or no?

Many Thanks for your help


----------



## Granna4679

Disneymom1218 said:


> what about a stuffed animal chain like this one?
> http://www.leapsandbounds.com/catal..._ven=Froogle&cm_cat=NA&cm_pla=NA&cm_ite=02079



I was going to suggest this too!  Thanks for posting the link.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Is it pretty much just a wrap dress pattern?  I know a few people use a wrap dress on here, but I haven't paid attention to who makes the pattern...but I am guessing Carla C but I don't see one by her on YCMT???  Is there another one that is good or am I missing her???  Do you think I could just alter a wrap dress pretty much to make it?  We are going to dinner at Nine Dragons and she has the costume, but I'm think I would like her to have a dress...I know needless sewing on my part
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I think the wrap top/dress would work great.  You can make the dress with or without the little ruffle at the collar line so it should work.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made a dress that I am going to sell at an open air market/craft fair but wanted to have modelled pictures to go with it so people could see what it looked like on someone. I made it a size 2/3 and it is a dropwaist. What do you think? I happen to love the pics myself but I am bias  - the model is too cute
> 
> What do you think of the dropped waist? It is probably  not quite as long on someone else - I think Evangeline is a little shorter than a "typical size 2/3"



Oh my goodness....she is the cutest thing.  I love the dress.  Adorable!!




jessica52877 said:


> I don't sew very often for myself but made this Dana pattern the other day and LOVE it! This is Carla and Jennifer's newest pattern. It is also available in the kids sizes. So cute to match your little one (if I only had a little girl, LOL)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some more fabric to make a couple more. It has been great for the warm weather.
> 
> ETA - You can clearly tell I am not model material! LOL! I can't shrink it because I copied it from facebook.



Wow...that is so pretty!  I may just have to get that one myself!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is Scientific Seamstress (CarlaC) new pattern- but the children's version Maddie
> Which is now for sale on YCMT or you can find the Scientific Seamstress on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan and Hannah's (if you look closely the top has the fabrics moved around just a little for a slightly different look)



They are soooo cute.   I love the new pattern.  



aksunshine said:


> I finished my first Audrey! Wow! Those ruffles are tough! Isabelle likes it, but I got the waist  bit snug!



Love the skirt and this picture of Gabriel is precious!



Jajone said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for where to get a pattern/tutorial to make DS8 some overalls? I want to make a Mario costume for Halloween and know I can make it cheaper than buying. All I can find are toddler sizes for obvious reasons I'm sure.



Would storebought overalls work?  You can get some great deals on overalls at resell shops.  



shanni said:


> Okay- I've now tackled the twirl skirt and the pillowcase dress. I've made two of each, plus I put ruffles on the bottoms of the 4 yo jeans to match one of the pillowcase tops. I think I'm ready to move on to something a _little_ more challenging. I'm looking at two different patterns at YCMT. Which one do you think would be the best next step for me? The Molly Peasant Dress/Top, or the Wrap Top & Dress? They both say that they are good for beginners, but they both have aspects that look intimidating to me!! Oh, wise sewers, which one should I get?!? (Feel free to suggest something else if both of these would be too hard!)



I have made both and I think they are both great beginner patterns.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thank You! I made a size 3 jumper style top from the simply sweet and elongated it then added ruffles and made the very top a little more snug.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You! I did digitize them. I have both on a fav site of everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You! She seems to really like it and now I have to hide it because it is for the open air market/sell. Hopefully she will forget when I start putting hers together!



I am doing an open air market show in Nov.  When is yours?  I can't wait to see how you do.  What else are you making to sell at the market?



Jaylin said:


> Hello everyone!  First off, Gabriel is absolutely adorable!  And getting so big so fast!!
> 
> Well, we're back from our 11day trip, exhausted but had a GREAT time!  The customs were such a hit.  We got compliements everywhere we went.  My DH actually said thank you to me, that he was so proud.  The kids looked great!
> 
> Here's a few pics....okay well a bunch of pics, sorry!  A few of my younger DD were hand me down customs from the last trip, I wasn't sewing then, so I can't take credit for them!
> .


All of the pictures are great.  I really can't pick a favorite but the picture of your DD being led in by Cinderella and Prince Charming is PRICELESS!!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> You ladies are creating some really adorable clothes!!  I love looking at them all!
> 
> OT:  Yesterday while out shopping, I lost the diamond from my engagement ring - and I am careful with it, get it checked by the jeweler, don't wear it in the shower/swimming/etc.  My DS5 and I backtracked to all 3 stores we had been to with no luck.  All 3 stores' employees and even strangers were so kind helping us search.  I left my contact info with each but never expected to hear from any of them.  Some of my girl friends and their kiddos and at least one of their hubbies went to the stores and searched. I cried most of the past 24 hours.  The kids and I and my mom and friends all prayed some honest person would find it.  I know we can replace the diamond but it was the sentimental value that couldn't be replaced!
> 
> Today was the 10th anniversary of when DH proposed.  And while I was at a baby shower this morning, one of the stores called.  An employee found my diamond!!!!  Our jeweler reset it with new prongs - and wouldn't take any money for it!
> 
> Thank God it was found!!!  Yesterday ended on a sour note but ended with a beautiful one today!  My faith in today's society has been restored!



Whooo hoooo!!!  So happy for you. Great story!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Granna - Ours is Sept 11th - YIKES! I am adding sayings and appliques to bibs, we are making jewelry,  embellishing a few overall/jumpers, hopefully I will have a few jackets appliqued, scrub top or two and some t-shirts done too.  Our stuff will all go to the breast cancer 3day. I am hoping it will turn out well. Good luck with yours


----------



## tracipierce

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks so very much.  I really need to rethink my entire packing for the trip.  I hope to have layers so I can put on and take off as needed but 50 during the day????  Even for the first few days of Oct???  Maybe my silks would be in order.
> 
> I won't be wearing a dress if it is cold so maybe I will make the jack/mickey on long sleeve heavy T shirts in black.  No dresses for this girl if it is cold.



Oh I hope you haven't worried you too much!  Its very possible that you could get a couple of nice days if you will be there at the very beginning of Oct - typically the weather seems to buck up in September when the kids go back to school, but then goes cold again in Oct.  

Its 11am here at the moment and its 55 degrees, which is why I wanted to give you a heads up, we have had an awful summer, rain everyday and temps been quite cold, but you can bet next week it will be much better when I have to go back to work and the kids are in school 

Maybe the girls could still wear dresses if you got some tights?  My DD usually has a witch costume with a long sleeved top and sweater and stripey tights to keep her warm whilst she's trick or treating. 

Layers will work, so don't rethink your packing too much, perhaps add a couple of fleece jackets and a waterproof just in case.

Are you visiting anywhere else in Europe whilst you are here?  I remember you said Germany, are you visiting spain?  Spain is a whole different matter, my dad lives in spain and October is really warm.  I went to Barcelona at the end of Oct 2 years ago and it was so hot, I got sunburnt!

Have fun planning for your trip!  If you have any other questions that I might be able to help with, ask away


----------



## aksunshine

livndisney said:


> What size is Isabelle?



She is a 7/8.


----------



## Stephres

LOVE little Evangeline hanging from a tree! That child is so cute I just want to squeeze her through the computer!

Anyway, here is what I've been up to. I cut up Megan's comforter and made it into a quilt because it was driving both us crazy. It was just too thick and it ended up being kicked to the floor. I blogged about doing it HERE.






I tried the Maddie top and it ended it really cute! I did the binding option for the armholes and ended up with too much binding so I wrapped it around a headband to match.






For the first day of school I made a Vida but them my mom sent her a dress with her kitten embroidered on the front so she wore that instead.






You can tell her dad took these pictures on the way to the bus stop because I would have pulled up her dress so you couldn't see the dolphin on the t-shirt underneath. Men! 

Here is the Vida that might never get worn: Megan said no one wears dresses to school in the 3rd grade and she is probably right. 






I do need to make something for our weekend trip to Disney for Labor Day so I am enjoying looking at all the cute outfits!


----------



## aksunshine

Traci- What IS a good time to visit UK? Not too rainy, cool, not cold?


----------



## aksunshine

Stephres said:


> LOVE little Evangeline hanging from a tree! That child is so cute I just want to squeeze her through the computer!
> 
> Anyway, here is what I've been up to. I cut up Megan's comforter and made it into a quilt because it was driving both us crazy. It was just too thick and it ended up being kicked to the floor. I blogged about doing it HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Maddie top and it ended it really cute! I did the binding option for the armholes and ended up with too much binding so I wrapped it around a headband to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first day of school I made a Vida but them my mom sent her a dress with her kitten embroidered on the front so she wore that instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell her dad took these pictures on the way to the bus stop because I would have pulled up her dress so you couldn't see the dolphin on the t-shirt underneath. Men!
> 
> Here is the Vida that might never get worn: Megan said no one wears dresses to school in the 3rd grade and she is probably right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to make something for our weekend trip to Disney for Labor Day so I am enjoying looking at all the cute outfits!



Ooo, I may have to get that Maddie!!! Megan looks so cute in it! Isabelle likes the kittie dress! That vida is really cute, too! Isabelle is in 3rd this year, too, so I toned it down alot for back 2 school! Luckily, she isn't acting like she doesn't want to wear customs anymore. I know it is coming though.


----------



## livndisney

aksunshine said:


> She is a 7/8.



Sent you a PM


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Jaylin - All your outfits are awesome.  I especially love the toy story ones! 


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> You ladies are creating some really adorable clothes!!  I love looking at them all!
> 
> OT:  Yesterday while out shopping, I lost the diamond from my engagement ring - and I am careful with it, get it checked by the jeweler, don't wear it in the shower/swimming/etc.  My DS5 and I backtracked to all 3 stores we had been to with no luck.  All 3 stores' employees and even strangers were so kind helping us search.  I left my contact info with each but never expected to hear from any of them.  Some of my girl friends and their kiddos and at least one of their hubbies went to the stores and searched. I cried most of the past 24 hours.  The kids and I and my mom and friends all prayed some honest person would find it.  I know we can replace the diamond but it was the sentimental value that couldn't be replaced!
> 
> Today was the 10th anniversary of when DH proposed.  And while I was at a baby shower this morning, one of the stores called.  An employee found my diamond!!!!  Our jeweler reset it with new prongs - and wouldn't take any money for it!
> 
> Thank God it was found!!!  Yesterday ended on a sour note but ended with a beautiful one today!  My faith in today's society has been restored!



That is an awesome story.  It is nice to know there are people out there like that!



Stephres said:


> Anyway, here is what I've been up to. I cut up Megan's comforter and made it into a quilt because it was driving both us crazy. It was just too thick and it ended up being kicked to the floor. I blogged about doing it HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Maddie top and it ended it really cute! I did the binding option for the armholes and ended up with too much binding so I wrapped it around a headband to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first day of school I made a Vida but them my mom sent her a dress with her kitten embroidered on the front so she wore that instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell her dad took these pictures on the way to the bus stop because I would have pulled up her dress so you couldn't see the dolphin on the t-shirt underneath. Men!
> 
> Here is the Vida that might never get worn: Megan said no one wears dresses to school in the 3rd grade and she is probably right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to make something for our weekend trip to Disney for Labor Day so I am enjoying looking at all the cute outfits!




That is a great idea for the quilt. Sara Beth hates her comforter.  I might have to try this out! The Maddie top is cute.  I am still debating whether to buy it right now.  The weather will start cooling off in the next 2 weeks and not sure if she could wear that till next year!

Your mom's dress is cute, but I love the vida.  I bet she will wear it.  Just give her a couple of days in 3rd!


----------



## aksunshine

Ladies, I am in search of a adolescent Simba applique design. Any help? tia


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Check out my new ticker!!! 
4 bananas...one for each of us!!! We are going January 29 through the 4th.  Hope to meet up with lots of feller disboutiquers!

We haven't told the girls yet.  I cannot keep a secret, but I need ideas on how to tell them.  I was thinking of starting up our weekly disney nights and tell them on the first Disney night.


----------



## aksunshine

Yay Nicole!!! If we were going to go in January (before we knew they were going to give Matt his vacay this year) I was going to surprise Isabelle with a Christmas gift scavenger hunt that said she was going inside!


----------



## mom2OandE

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I wanted to post a quick pic of my kiddos back to school outfits- first day was Tuesday.  As always, Heather Sue's designs stitched out AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the string thing off the skirt is the friendship bracelet Caitie's holding LOL.



Wow!  I love this.  Great job!


----------



## mom2OandE

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here's another back to school for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell it's EARLY in the morning!



Very cute!


----------



## mom2OandE

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here's another back to school for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell it's EARLY in the morning!





jonesephus said:


> 2nd dress ever done!!!!  Yeah!!!!  My take on the Cinderella working dress--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wee one would not cooperate.....(and sorry for the crapola cell phone pics)



OH how adorable!  You did a great job.


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Ladies, I am in search of a adolescent Simba applique design. Any help? tia



I think Heather has a Baby Simba design for sale, doesnt she?

Evangeline looks sooooo cute!!

Love all the back to school outfits. 

Megan's quilt turned out great - was it still on her bed this morning?


----------



## aksunshine

Yes she does, but I was wanting "child" Simba. Thank you Wendy!

I was also wanting a farmer Mickey applique... Anyone???


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tracipierce said:


> Oh I hope you haven't worried you too much!  Its very possible that you could get a couple of nice days if you will be there at the very beginning of Oct - typically the weather seems to buck up in September when the kids go back to school, but then goes cold again in Oct.
> 
> Its 11am here at the moment and its 55 degrees, which is why I wanted to give you a heads up, we have had an awful summer, rain everyday and temps been quite cold, but you can bet next week it will be much better when I have to go back to work and the kids are in school
> 
> Maybe the girls could still wear dresses if you got some tights?  My DD usually has a witch costume with a long sleeved top and sweater and stripey tights to keep her warm whilst she's trick or treating.
> 
> Layers will work, so don't rethink your packing too much, perhaps add a couple of fleece jackets and a waterproof just in case.
> 
> Are you visiting anywhere else in Europe whilst you are here?  I remember you said Germany, are you visiting spain?  Spain is a whole different matter, my dad lives in spain and October is really warm.  I went to Barcelona at the end of Oct 2 years ago and it was so hot, I got sunburnt!
> 
> Have fun planning for your trip!  If you have any other questions that I might be able to help with, ask away



I have made my first MAJOR mistake of the trip.  I book the Kyriad for our last nite, just a place to lay our head and used the non refundable choice.  Well I clicked the wrong date!!!!  I was tired, confused and just made a mistake.  I called the hotel and they said too bad.  I am going to call central reservations tomorrow but I think I just wasted a hotel room for the evening.

We are going to Germany for Volkfest, then off by car to the Black forest, Lake Constance and some castles.  I also want to find some vineyards as I love Riesling.  Then back to Stuttgard to train to Koln for the day, then train to Brussels for the evening.  From Brussels we train directly into DLP  Where we have ressies at the Disneyland Hotel for 2 nites.  We were suppose to then go to Kyriad our last nite but I will have to see what happens.

I woke this morning and at 10 am it was 60.  I was in a short sleeve T and jeans but felt cool.  I think the weather is just a bit cooler then here in the western mountains.  I will try to pack accordingly.  I now have added my silk base layer to the bin.  I have a few nice fleeces and I am bringing my Arcteryx snowboard shell which is waterproof, has a hood and pockets, lash down wrists.  

Do you think I should also pack rain pants?  Are we talking downpours or light drizzle?  I was reading Rick Steves and now trying to bring less, wash more and have what we need.  Bringing Disney customs is against all rules but what the heck.

Thank you so very much for keeping me informed and letting me know what to expect.  Do you want a room at the Kyriad, paid in full?


----------



## ConnieB

BecomingObsessed said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman!   I'm sorry to crash your thread, but I know if anyone knows, it will be you guys!
> 
> Have any of you seen yellow fabric with red lines like Woody's shirt in Toy Story? My DD wants to be Woody for Halloween, but I'd like to sew it myself so I can girl it up a teensy bit. If you have an suggestions on where to look, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> You guys are AMAZING!! I love seeing all your creations!  You make me wish I had an embroidery machine



How about:  

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=72f57f82-daab-4e2b-9483-e49f3feec65f 

It's yellow background but instead of the red being stripes like on Woody, it's daisy lace.


----------



## littlepeppers

ConnieB said:


> How about:
> 
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=72f57f82-daab-4e2b-9483-e49f3feec65f
> 
> It's yellow background but instead of the red being stripes like on Woody, it's daisy lace.



Like this.  It would girly it up too!


----------



## Stephres

aksunshine said:


> Ooo, I may have to get that Maddie!!! Megan looks so cute in it! Isabelle likes the kittie dress! That vida is really cute, too! Isabelle is in 3rd this year, too, so I toned it down alot for back 2 school! Luckily, she isn't acting like she doesn't want to wear customs anymore. I know it is coming though.



The Maddie is a nice summer top or dress, I really liked how it came out. Megan mostly wear customs on the weekends anyway but she did like to wear skorts to school, so I hope she will still want to. I found it's easier to tone down a skort to make it cute but appropriate for school.



mommyof2princesses said:


> That is a great idea for the quilt. Sara Beth hates her comforter.  I might have to try this out! The Maddie top is cute.  I am still debating whether to buy it right now.  The weather will start cooling off in the next 2 weeks and not sure if she could wear that till next year!
> 
> Your mom's dress is cute, but I love the vida.  I bet she will wear it.  Just give her a couple of days in 3rd!



The quilt was easier than I thought, just time consuming. I already like it so much better than the bulky comforter. And it stays on her bed for the most part (except when she's playing stuffed animal picnic!).


----------



## cisnbabsn8

It has been a while since I was last on the boards (Major family issues) and I come back and I feel like I have been left in the past!

First, let me say...your customs are just amazing!  So amazing it almost makes me want to cry cause I don't know how in the world I am going to learn how to do all this!

But...sniff, sniff...I would love to learn how, where, what is the best way to go about adding applique and embroidery to my customs.  (See....I told you I was gone a long time!!!)  We are prepping for a huge MAW trip as well as a family reunion trip in 2011.  So...I was dusting off my machine and starting my research.   Would anyone tell me what machine works the best for them?  Especially for download capability...or is that not worth doing?

Thank you in advance for letting me pick ya'll's brains out!!

Blessings,
Barbara Jean


----------



## NiniMorris

I have a dilemma.  We are going to Disney end of Nov/beginning of Dec.  We will all be wearing matchy t shirts, based on park we are visiting for morning and where we are eating in pm.

I am trying to sign hubby up for the Flag Retreat in the Main Street town square on our first MK day.  Since it seems that it has to be requested day of, there is no way of knowing if we are going to be able to get it or not. 

On the chance that we are able to...should I make sort of patriotic style Mickey shirts for that afternoon/evening?  We were planning on Pirate themed shirts for that afternoon (since we will be BBB and CRT that morning) but since I haven't started them yet, I can still change them.

Of course, hubby doesn't have a clue yet that I am trying to do this, so it will be a complete surprise to him!

Since there are photopass photographers there, I don't think I want the Pirate shirts for the pictures... hubby is very strange about things like this... he gets very upset if proper respect isn't paid to the flag, so I'm sure he would not like Pirate shirts....KWIM?

I'm not sure how to make a patriotic Mickey fit into the scheme and theme of the trip since we are going for our 'Christmas' season...a little early I know.



Any ideas or suggestions?

Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Nini... Why don't you make the shirts and wear them just for the ceremony.  You can bring them with you and just change into them?


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> I have a dilemma.  We are going to Disney end of Nov/beginning of Dec.  We will all be wearing matchy t shirts, based on park we are visiting for morning and where we are eating in pm.
> 
> I am trying to sign hubby up for the Flag Retreat in the Main Street town square on our first MK day.  Since it seems that it has to be requested day of, there is no way of knowing if we are going to be able to get it or not.
> 
> On the chance that we are able to...should I make sort of patriotic style Mickey shirts for that afternoon/evening?  We were planning on Pirate themed shirts for that afternoon (since we will be BBB and CRT that morning) but since I haven't started them yet, I can still change them.
> 
> Of course, hubby doesn't have a clue yet that I am trying to do this, so it will be a complete surprise to him!
> 
> Since there are photopass photographers there, I don't think I want the Pirate shirts for the pictures... hubby is very strange about things like this... he gets very upset if proper respect isn't paid to the flag, so I'm sure he would not like Pirate shirts....KWIM?
> 
> I'm not sure how to make a patriotic Mickey fit into the scheme and theme of the trip since we are going for our 'Christmas' season...a little early I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Nini



I would suggest HeatherSue's patriotic Mickey.  As to how to incorporate them into your theme I don't know.  We used the patriotic theme for our day at Epcot, "Americana".  Here are a few pics from our Veteran of the Day experience.  We have more on our photopass but we haven't received that yet.  













Ellarie helping with the pledge.






ETA:Why aren't my pics showing up?????


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you so very much for keeping me informed and letting me know what to expect.  Do you want a room at the Kyriad, paid in full?



Can you try to deny the charge on your cc?


----------



## NiniMorris

I used the American Flag Mickey for our July 4th shirts...of course we all were sick and didn't get to wear them...

I was thinking of using that or the Uncle Sam hat Mickey...just can't figure out a way to convince hubby ...

I might make the Pirate shirt as a back up in case he isn't chosen.  


Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Teresa and Heather's sister in law Barbara goes in for surgery tomorrow at 8 am.  Please pray for her and her whole family.


----------



## BecomingObsessed

ConnieB said:


> How about:
> 
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=72f57f82-daab-4e2b-9483-e49f3feec65f
> 
> It's yellow background but instead of the red being stripes like on Woody, it's daisy lace.



FABULOUS!!! This would be adorable!! Thank you SO much for the suggestion. My brain doesn't work in finding substitutions. Only "the" fabric. I showed it to my little cowgirl and she loved it! I truly appreciate the suggestion and MORESO the link   Thanks, Connie!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mommyof2princesses said:


> Teresa and Heather's sister in law Barbara goes in for surgery tomorrow at 8 am.  Please pray for her and her whole family.



Thanks for the reminder- I'll definitely be praying for them tomorrow morning.


Well, at least I got some sewing done this weekend-
First, the outfits for Austin (or Jackson?'s) make a wish trip.  I know the answer, but they're the same outfit in the same size, so I'll just check before I mail them.  THanks for the shorts suggestions for those who gave them; I was trying to figure out what to do, when I found his fabric at a local quilt shop.  I thought it looked like waves, so I hoped they'd like it. (I still have some threads to trim on Austin's shirt)





A friend of mine's DD is turning one next week, so I wanted to make her something.  The reverse of this is exactly the same but reversed (does that make sense?) with polka dots as the main fabric and the other as the accent.  I figured it would be cute and practical- if she spits up or spills something, you can just reverse it because your accessories, bows, etc will still match.





Speaking of gives, I have a question for the experienced gals-

There is a give up for a gorgeous and courageous little girl, and I would love to participate, but can't figure out what pattern to use; and I hate to get it wrong and give her something she's not comfortable in.  There can't be elastic near the waist, or a high neck, and has to accomodate a 35 inch waist/chest measurement.  I have really cute tiana and multi princess fabric, but aside from Carla's new pattern, I don't know what might work- and my mom thinks the new pattern would look like a mumu (sp?) as a dress, and wouldn't make her happy.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

NiniMorris said:


> I have a dilemma.  We are going to Disney end of Nov/beginning of Dec.  We will all be wearing matchy t shirts, based on park we are visiting for morning and where we are eating in pm.
> 
> I am trying to sign hubby up for the Flag Retreat in the Main Street town square on our first MK day.  Since it seems that it has to be requested day of, there is no way of knowing if we are going to be able to get it or not.
> 
> On the chance that we are able to...should I make sort of patriotic style Mickey shirts for that afternoon/evening?  We were planning on Pirate themed shirts for that afternoon (since we will be BBB and CRT that morning) but since I haven't started them yet, I can still change them.
> 
> Of course, hubby doesn't have a clue yet that I am trying to do this, so it will be a complete surprise to him!
> 
> Since there are photopass photographers there, I don't think I want the Pirate shirts for the pictures... hubby is very strange about things like this... he gets very upset if proper respect isn't paid to the flag, so I'm sure he would not like Pirate shirts....KWIM?
> 
> I'm not sure how to make a patriotic Mickey fit into the scheme and theme of the trip since we are going for our 'Christmas' season...a little early I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Nini




Have they changed the way they do the sign up now?  When we went in 2008 you could sign up 7 days in advance...problem was, everyday was booked for the entire week.  I was trying to sign my dad up...no luck!  She did tell me even if they have already got the week booked you could check back later.  As neat as it would have been to have my dad do it with the grandkids there, I didn't want to waste the whole week just getting that lined up.  Good luck!  I hope he gets to do it.  




Saying my prayers for Barbara.


----------



## ConnieB

BecomingObsessed said:


> FABULOUS!!! This would be adorable!! Thank you SO much for the suggestion. My brain doesn't work in finding substitutions. Only "the" fabric. I showed it to my little cowgirl and she loved it! I truly appreciate the suggestion and MORESO the link   Thanks, Connie!!



You're welcome!  Don't forget to post some pictures!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Can you try to deny the charge on your cc?


I will call them also, I did click that I agree to the terms but it is worth a shot.


----------



## squirrel

I'm working on the Animal Kingdom dress now.  Do you think the material is too busy to do a Mickey Head applique?  I don't have enough fabric to do just the trees.  This was the best I could get without too many animals.  What do you think?  I will use the background color for the thread to applique.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to update you on Kira's big give progress - So far we could still use the family shirts, outfits for both kids (anyone have anything sea worldish or unversalish?), pixie dust and some decorations for the luggage cart that Kira carries her ventilator on....any ideas there? Also anything done with the halloween theme in mind would be fun too since Kira could wear it at home after her trip (since its so hard for them to find regular clothes for her to wear).

Mom has posted more pictures on her pre trip report - what a brave little girl toting around that life support system with her!!!!

Pre-trip report http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2486678

Thank you all for helping little Kira - I know its such a busy time of year - but your talented work will make her sooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Oh so nice to hear that you had a happy ending! That helps restore my faith as well! - side note - DH & I are going to Disney GASP - by ourselves, without the kids! - to celebrate the 10th anniversary of DH proposing in front of the Walt & Mickey Partners statue & Cinderella Castle. I thought we were kinda weird celebrating that anniversary but we are not the only ones!



Thanks!   No, you aren't the only ones who celebrate!!!  Have fun on your trip!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Whooo hoooo!!!  So happy for you. Great story!



Thanks!!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> That is an awesome story.  It is nice to know there are people out there like that!




   I am happy!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Teresa and Heather's sister in law Barbara goes in for surgery tomorrow at 8 am.  Please pray for her and her whole family.



Praying for her and their family!!!


----------



## eyor44

squirrel said:


> I'm working on the Animal Kingdom dress now.  Do you think the material is too busy to do a Mickey Head applique?  I don't have enough fabric to do just the trees.  This was the best I could get without too many animals.  What do you think?  I will use the background color for the thread to applique.



I like it and think it makes a great Mickey Head.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> I would suggest HeatherSue's patriotic Mickey.  As to how to incorporate them into your theme I don't know.  We used the patriotic theme for our day at Epcot, "Americana".  Here are a few pics from our Veteran of the Day experience.  We have more on our photopass but we haven't received that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellarie helping with the pledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:Why aren't my pics showing up?????








You'll look so hot! I just copied the copy image location from your facebook page and inserted in here by clicking the little photo looking thing at the top with a mountain. Thanks Teresajoy!

I only added that one, not sure which ones you were sharing.

ETA - okay, adding some more, I can see when I quote where you tried to post them.











I would have loved to see Jim do this! I had the pleasure of meeting Kathy and Jim almost two years ago and what a wonderful couple! Are you guys coming this February?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

If you are making an out fit for Kira[s Big Give and have the Audrey Skirt pattern, Lisa will have the pattern pieces ready for you - just let her know you need them okay???
If you would like to make a Simply Sweet, please send me an email - Carla C made a special bodice to fit Kira's measurements! wendya2J@comcast.net and I'll send them to you!!

YAY!!!

Thanks so much Carla and Lisa and everyone who is participating!!

PS - we could really use some things for her twin brother ( :


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> You'll look so hot! I just copied the copy image location from your facebook page and inserted in here by clicking the little photo looking thing at the top with a mountain. Thanks Teresajoy!
> 
> I only added that one, not sure which ones you were sharing.
> 
> ETA - okay, adding some more, I can see when I quote where you tried to post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to see Jim do this! I had the pleasure of meeting Kathy and Jim almost two years ago and what a wonderful couple! Are you guys coming this February?



Thanks Jessica, I copied the image location and used the mountain thingy but it didn't work when I did it.

I would love to come but I have to be here on Tues & Thurs to take DGD4 to school and homeschool DGD6 while DD works.  The way I'm looking at everyones dates I would only have 1 day with you guys and I'm just not sure that is worth spending the money.  I have an annual pass but would have airfare and lodging to pay for and I would most likely be coming by myself.  Just don't know that I can swing it.


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> Thanks Jessica, I copied the image location and used the mountain thingy but it didn't work when I did it.
> 
> I would love to come but I have to be here on Tues & Thurs to take DGD4 to school and homeschool DGD6 while DD works.  The way I'm looking at everyones dates I would only have 1 day with you guys and I'm just not sure that is worth spending the money.  I have an annual pass but would have airfare and lodging to pay for and I would most likely be coming by myself.  Just don't know that I can swing it.



Don't forget abour Ellarie's gymnastic meets during that month!  One of these days I will get to tag along too.  

YES, we were HOT!!! My shoe stuck to tar that was melting it was so hot.  Still had fun though!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> If you are making an out fit for Kira[s Big Give and have the Audrey Skirt pattern, Lisa will have the pattern pieces ready for you - just let her know you need them okay???
> If you would like to make a Simply Sweet, please send me an email - Carla C made a special bodice to fit Kira's measurements! wendya2J@comcast.net and I'll send them to you!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> Thanks so much Carla and Lisa and everyone who is participating!!
> 
> PS - we could really use some things for her twin brother ( :



WOW!!  That is so nice of Lisa and Carla!!!  My heart breaks for this sweet girl.   She deserves some beautiful custom girlie dresses!!


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> Thanks Jessica, I copied the image location and used the mountain thingy but it didn't work when I did it.
> 
> I would love to come but I have to be here on Tues & Thurs to take DGD4 to school and homeschool DGD6 while DD works.  The way I'm looking at everyones dates I would only have 1 day with you guys and I'm just not sure that is worth spending the money.  I have an annual pass but would have airfare and lodging to pay for and I would most likely be coming by myself.  Just don't know that I can swing it.





GoofyG said:


> Don't forget abour Ellarie's gymnastic meets during that month!  One of these days I will get to tag along too.
> 
> YES, we were HOT!!! My shoe stuck to tar that was melting it was so hot.  Still had fun though!



Sounds like a reason for the *WHOLE* family to come! 

It took me several tries to figure out how to do it from facebook. I think I kept clicking something other then copy link location. I also sometimes forget to insert it using the mountain.


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> Sounds like a reason for the *WHOLE* family to come!
> 
> It took me several tries to figure out how to do it from facebook. I think I kept clicking something other then copy link location. I also sometimes forget to insert it using the mountain.



We just took a family trip the last week of July.  It was HOT HOT HOT!!!  Unfortunately competitive gymnastics, school, and teaching preschool make it much more difficult.

Yes DD one of these days your kiddos will be big enough to leave behind and you can tag along for a dismeet.


----------



## snubie

I am here to shamelessly beg.  

We still need family shirts to complete another wonderful Big Give.  If there is any way you could help us make this trip special for James, I would so appreciate it.
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69332


----------



## abfight

I have been a lurker for the past two boards, but now I'm ready to join in.  You guys are simply inspiring, not only your designs but your friendships as well.  
Ok now to my question I have sewn a few things but I am curious to know if the feliz is very difficult.  I have the pattern, I have a tutorial for the butt ruffles, but I mst admit I'M SCARED


----------



## peachygreen

aksunshine said:


> Thank you so much for posting!!! Would you mind to post it without Alice in it? I would be ever grateful!!!




Here you go

Front





Back








And my 1st outfit for our trip - mostly finished.  This will most likely be for the Enchanted Garden Restarant on the Dream.  I still need to do buttons and I promised my Megan I'd add pockets to the front.  I also have to either hem or add binding to it.


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you!!!! Also, that dress is cute!!!


----------



## T-rox

[





That is an awesome dress!  How did Alice react to the dress?


Hey mom of 2 princesses: how did alice react? it was hilarious. it was bfast at 1900 PF. The hatter and alice were working the room and were an entire romm away from us.  i was holding my dd up when we walked in so she could see the hatter and alice.  just AS SOON as we stepped foot in the room the hatter yells out from across the enite room at the top of his lungs " Alice! It's the Queen of hearts!!!"  Alice, droped the autograph she was signing, excused herself from that table, hurried over to my dd and bowed, did a deep curtsey and said " YEESSSS your majesty" !!! My dd and all the family with me were blown away. it was hilarious and had i known it was going to happen i wouldve had the video camera ready.  priceless disney magic


----------



## squirrel

I'm thinking of doing a Simply Sweet with ties for the AK dress.  Do the knots bother any of the children when it's made like that?

Does anyone have a photo of one like that?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

T-rox said:


> [
> 
> 
> Hey mom of 2 princesses: how did alice react? it was hilarious. it was bfast at 1900 PF. The hatter and alice were working the room and were an entire romm away from us.  i was holding my dd up when we walked in so she could see the hatter and alice.  just AS SOON as we stepped foot in the room the hatter yells out from across the enite room at the top of his lungs " Alice! It's the Queen of hearts!!!"  Alice, droped the autograph she was signing, excused herself from that table, hurried over to my dd and bowed, did a deep curtsey and said " YEESSSS your majesty" !!! My dd and all the family with me were blown away. it was hilarious and had i known it was going to happen i wouldve had the video camera ready.  priceless disney magic



That is just awesome.  The characters there are usually really interactive with the kids!


----------



## clairemolly

squirrel said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Simply Sweet with ties for the AK dress.  Do the knots bother any of the children when it's made like that?
> 
> Does anyone have a photo of one like that?



I've made it that way and it didn't bother either of my girls.

Here is one of Claire with ties.  I wish I had made them a little shorter though.


----------



## NaeNae

T-rox said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome dress!  How did Alice react to the dress?
> 
> 
> Hey mom of 2 princesses: how did alice react? it was hilarious. it was bfast at 1900 PF. The hatter and alice were working the room and were an entire romm away from us.  i was holding my dd up when we walked in so she could see the hatter and alice.  just AS SOON as we stepped foot in the room the hatter yells out from across the enite room at the top of his lungs " Alice! It's the Queen of hearts!!!"  Alice, droped the autograph she was signing, excused herself from that table, hurried over to my dd and bowed, did a deep curtsey and said " YEESSSS your majesty" !!! My dd and all the family with me were blown away. it was hilarious and had i known it was going to happen i wouldve had the video camera ready.  priceless disney magic



This is what my DGD6 wants to be for Halloween.  Did you make the dress or buy it?  If you made it would you share what pattern you used? TIA


----------



## abfight

I posted earlier wanting to know how hard the Feliz dress is, but I also wanted to ask about how long it takes (I know that I'll have to add like 3 days but just trying to get some idea)


----------



## mommyof2princesses

abfight said:


> I posted earlier wanting to know how hard the Feliz dress is, but I also wanted to ask about how long it takes (I know that I'll have to add like 3 days but just trying to get some idea)



I don't think it is that hard.  I haven't completed one yet, but I am halfway there.  had to stop finish other projects.  If you follow the sew along that has been posted, you will get through it pretty quick.


----------



## abfight

mommyof2princesses said:


> I don't think it is that hard.  I haven't completed one yet, but I am halfway there.  had to stop finish other projects.  If you follow the sew along that has been posted, you will get through it pretty quick.



Do you mind telling me what sew along you are following?  Thank you so much.


----------



## NiniMorris

Just had the call I have been dreading.  I have to have surgery on my neck.  The doctor said I would only be out of commission for a few weeks, (and then be pain free) but it is looking doubtful that all the Disney clothes will get finished  within the next 89 days!

Now, I get to prioritize everything that is undone!  


I have to keep reminding myself that at least I know the outcome will be positive.  Still praying for Barbara!


Nini


----------



## T-rox

NaeNae said:


> This is what my DGD6 wants to be for Halloween.  Did you make the dress or buy it?  If you made it would you share what pattern you used? TIA



made it. mccalls pattern 5954, modified a bit.  took out an entire panel of the skirt and embellished how I wanted. still a huge amount of a blind hem ( hand work)
i bought super light weight fabric. bridal satin and velvet wouldve looked better, but Im from florida and know how hot costumes get. the b/w check is cottom blend, the red has a tiny bit of sparkle, the black is simple lightweight lining. harlequin and gold trim ribbon. all fabric was from joanns.
could not find a crown, with heart jewels that were red.  so i got a dollar store crown that had hearts in the crown that were pink. i simply covered the plastic pink heart jewels in elmers glue and sprinkled with red glitter. the hair you see up on top is a clip from sallies.  my childs hairs was in a pony tail and i put the clip on it.  once again, being used to florida heat, i didnt want to "do " her hair and have the humidity ruin it. so fake hair it was.  ( i guess you learn a lot from watching toddlers and tiaras ! LOL!) good luck, post pics. BTW- CM"s LOVED that dress and kept asking where we got it!!


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> Just had the call I have been dreading.  I have to have surgery on my neck.  The doctor said I would only be out of commission for a few weeks, (and then be pain free) but it is looking doubtful that all the Disney clothes will get finished  within the next 89 days!
> 
> Now, I get to prioritize everything that is undone!
> 
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that at least I know the outcome will be positive.  Still praying for Barbara!
> 
> 
> Nini




Oh, too bad it has to be surgery.  Good to know that the outcome would be positive though.  I was just thinking about Barbara too.  Hope everything is going well with her.




abfight said:


> Do you mind telling me what sew along you are following?  Thank you so much.



She is probably talking about the Trillium sew along.  http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html


----------



## Joli32

This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.

Hi Sally, 

My grandmother is going to make my little boy (19 months old) a prince charming outfit. I absolutely love love yours. Do you have any tips? What pattern did you use. Anything can be of great help as I cannot find a pattern for her to use and I love that you used shorts and short sleeves. Most costumes are so hot for them!

Thank you so much in advance, Aubrey


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

NiniMorris said:


> Just had the call I have been dreading.  I have to have surgery on my neck.  The doctor said I would only be out of commission for a few weeks, (and then be pain free) but it is looking doubtful that all the Disney clothes will get finished  within the next 89 days!
> 
> Now, I get to prioritize everything that is undone!
> 
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself that at least I know the outcome will be positive.  Still praying for Barbara!
> 
> 
> Nini



Good luck with your surgery --- and with getting your projects finished!!!


----------



## squirrel

Thank you Clairesmommy.  Do you know approx. how long you made the ties?


----------



## clairemolly

squirrel said:


> Thank you Clairesmommy.  Do you know approx. how long you made the ties?



I made them according to the pattern directions...I think I made the ones for with bows, but she didn't want bows.  I made that about 2 years ago, so it's a size 4 or 5.


----------



## ncmomof2

Has anyone ordered the Marathon bobbins?  Do you get the plastic or paper sided?  Plastic seems to make sense but who knows!  Also, with stabilizer, I hate hooping the med weight tearaway!  What else can I use for embroidering on normal cottons?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

tricia said:


> She is probably talking about the Trillium sew along.  http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html



Yep!  That is the one!  It is awesome!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Joli32 said:


> This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.
> 
> Hi Sally,
> 
> My grandmother is going to make my little boy (19 months old) a prince charming outfit. I absolutely love love yours. Do you have any tips? What pattern did you use. Anything can be of great help as I cannot find a pattern for her to use and I love that you used shorts and short sleeves. Most costumes are so hot for them!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, Aubrey



The top was from a very old halloween costume. It had long sleeves, but I cut them shorter. McCalls 5314 might work for you, just change the sleeves. The shorts are the easy fit from YCMT. I just used yellow bias tape for the sides of the short. The belt is a tan, but it had that gold look. I used tan velcro to keep the belt from looping down (if you know what I mean). I put the sholder trim on before I sewed on the collar, and I wish I had waited, because it stuck up at the collar. IF I did it again, I'd just put it on later with some fabric glue on the raw edge. I used snaps and sewed the buttons on over the top. My machine was giving me fits over makine button holes. I don't know why it does that sometimes. Oh, I used the clear swim elastic at the side seams to keep the belt from sliding down. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## NiniMorris

ncmomof2 said:


> Has anyone ordered the Marathon bobbins?  Do you get the plastic or paper sided?  Plastic seems to make sense but who knows!  Also, with stabilizer, I hate hooping the med weight tearaway!  What else can I use for embroidering on normal cottons?



I use the plastic ones...mainly because they can be reused a few times.  They are not as strong as the ones you buy separately, but they can usually be reused 4 or 5 times.

On my quilter I use the paper sided.  Mainly because they are cheaper...LOL


Nini


----------



## Disneymom1218

Joli32 said:


> This is mine, but I don't think you can see the shoulders. I just zigzaged the fringe down and I think it came out okay.
> 
> Hi Sally,
> 
> My grandmother is going to make my little boy (19 months old) a prince charming outfit. I absolutely love love yours. Do you have any tips? What pattern did you use. Anything can be of great help as I cannot find a pattern for her to use and I love that you used shorts and short sleeves. Most costumes are so hot for them!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, Aubrey



Totally off topic but  to the board and I also LOVE your name. My 7 yr DD is Aubri. Same name different spelling.


----------



## ellenbenny

I have been away for the past week and a half as my Mom had major surgery and I went down to Florida to be with her.  She is doing well now and was able to go home from the hospital yesterday, so now I am back home and getting back in to my sewing.

I have been reading along, but haven't had time to comment, but I love everyone's creations, and welcome to all the new disbou's!

Prayers for Heather's and Teresa's sister in law Barbara, I hope surgery went well today.

I completed these outfits for Jame's Big Give, I could use an address Stacey if you happen to see this here.  I posted on the big give board too.

For James:





For Katelynn:





and the back of the Audrey skirt minus the butt ruffles:


----------



## jas0202

I made the stepsister dresses this weekend for 1900 park fare!  I am not 100% in love with them, but I am more critical of my own work, of course.  I just think the waist is laying funny for some reason.  Oh well, my girls will be ecstatic no matter what they look like and hopefully they will get some attention from Anastasia and Drizella!

They are a portrait peasant bodice, and then I attached the skirt and peplum with Carla's "princessified" instructions.  Here they are:


----------



## ollyg

ellenbenny said:


> I have been away for the past week and a half as my Mom had major surgery and I went down to Florida to be with her.  She is doing well now and was able to go home from the hospital yesterday, so now I am back home and getting back in to my sewing.



Ellen

I just wanted to share this pic of Olivia's 1st day of kindergarten.  I bought this dress from you last year.  She also wore it on her 1st day of preschool.






[/IMG]







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## ellenbenny

ollyg said:


> Ellen
> 
> I just wanted to share this pic of Olivia's 1st day of kindergarten.  I bought this dress from you last year.  She also wore it on her 1st day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is so cool, I remember that dress, but did not make the connection that you were the one who had purchased it.  Your daughter is so cute in it!  Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Teresa and Heather- prayers being said for Barbara. Hope things went well today.

Whoever was asking about the Feliz time-
Figure the average time it takes to trace out pattern onto patternease (or whatever you use and add seamallowances) and cut out pieces. I'm slow- 1-2hrs
Pin and cut out all fabric pieces except ruffles (about 1 and half hours)
Sew ties and overskirt- about 1 hour (be sure to use ribbon tip when turning the ties- just sort of push the end down a bit before you pull and it will just slip right out)
Make ruffles (cutting fabric, hemming, ruffling, attaching to back overdress) I would guess 2 hours -thats whats up for tomorrow.
shoulder straps, assembling overdress and underdress about 1 hour.

Now, some might be faster, I seem to be A. Slow these days and B. Interupted constantly.

Tutorial for Felix- google Trillium Feliz Tutorial- it's the BEST

This is my second one, I don't know that anything is hard- but you just have to follow the directions. This time I am do a few things different than the one I did 2 years ago- like finishing all my seams, and doing the facing pieces on the back of the overdress.
I really goofed today- trying to do too much, I thought I would add a nice wide embriodered leaf pattern to the bottom of the overdress hem, but first I messed up and used white bobbin thread- which comes thru when using the machine (but not if in embroidery mode) so I had to switch, then when I started it didn't line up properly, then the leaves were crowding, then I spent a good 40 minutes ripping out stitches- I could have been half way thru the ruffle prep instead. Grrrrrrr

Okay- new topic- Snubie and I got together earlier this summer and photographed our kids together in the new Maddie top/dress by Scientific Seamstress/CarlaC
We both agreed, this pattern would be sweet as a nightgown in flannel. It is more versatile that I originally thought. Megan loves her top.
Too many pictures...





 (Hannah has a facination with hair and made poor baby Megan cry. 
Big Sisters loving on Little Sisters




Showing off the long version of the Maddie




2 peas in a pod




and the 2 big girls




It was so much fun to meet another Disnboutiqer and we hope to get together again. The girls all got along great (except for baby Hannah being a little too rough with baby Megan) Big Megan and Big Lauren had fun playing together.


----------



## nnyl_irret

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I wanted to post a quick pic of my kiddos back to school outfits- first day was Tuesday.  As always, Heather Sue's designs stitched out AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the string thing off the skirt is the friendship bracelet Caitie's holding LOL.



I love this skirt - was is this style of skirt called?

Thank you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

nnyl_irret said:


> I love this skirt - was is this style of skirt called?
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks!  It's the Zoe skirt and it's available on YCMT.  It was fun making it- I'll definitely do more.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Just had the call I have been dreading.  I have to have surgery on my neck.  The doctor said I would only be out of commission for a few weeks, (and then be pain free) but it is looking doubtful that all the Disney clothes will get finished  within the next 89 days!
> 
> Nini


Nini, I am so sorry you have to have surgery.  I think you will get a lot done in the sewing.  Be careful when at Disney and don't go on the thrill rides.  Prayers for you.


ncmomof2 said:


> Has anyone ordered the Marathon bobbins?  Do you get the plastic or paper sided?  Plastic seems to make sense but who knows!  Also, with stabilizer, I hate hooping the med weight tearaway!  What else can I use for embroidering on normal cottons?


I was told the cardboard ones leave a lot of fiber in the bobbin case.  I use plastic ones that are prewound.


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> Has anyone ordered the Marathon bobbins?  Do you get the plastic or paper sided?  Plastic seems to make sense but who knows!  Also, with stabilizer, I hate hooping the med weight tearaway!  What else can I use for embroidering on normal cottons?



Yes...ordered the plastic pre-wound.  It is great.  They are so tightly wound, I usually can do 3 or 4 designs (depending ont he design, of course) before one runs out.



ollyg said:


> Ellen
> 
> I just wanted to share this pic of Olivia's 1st day of kindergarten.  I bought this dress from you last year.  She also wore it on her 1st day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



How cute!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- new topic- Snubie and I got together earlier this summer and photographed our kids together in the new Maddie top/dress by Scientific Seamstress/CarlaC
> We both agreed, this pattern would be sweet as a nightgown in flannel. It is more versatile that I originally thought. Megan loves her top.
> Too many pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hannah has a facination with hair and made poor baby Megan cry.
> Big Sisters loving on Little Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing off the long version of the Maddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 peas in a pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 big girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so much fun to meet another Disnboutiqer and we hope to get together again. The girls all got along great (except for baby Hannah being a little too rough with baby Megan) Big Megan and Big Lauren had fun playing together.



These pictures are adorable!  And I really like the new Maddie top....can't wait to make it.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Loving those Maddie tops!! How ADORABLE!!!!

Thanks for more sign ups for Kira's big give. We are doing pretty well!! YAY!!! Just wondering if anyone could help with the family MAW shirts, autograph books and pixie dust (also if anyone had mom/dad ideas that''d be GREAT!!). ALso, if anyone would like to make some shorts for Christian, that'd be great - there are some cool shirts being made for him!!!!!

Also, if you need the altered Simply Sweet or Audrey skirt for Kira, just let me know!! (or lisa know!!)

Thanks so much everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

I just have to say HeatherSue is the BEST!!!!  But I think you all already know that!!!!

Thank you HeatherSue for being so great!!!!

Erika


----------



## nnyl_irret

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  It's the Zoe skirt and it's available on YCMT.  It was fun making it- I'll definitely do more.



Thank you so much, sadly my sewing skills are limited - but now that I know the name I can search for someone that can make me one


----------



## RMAMom

I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DGD lives in OK and I'm in NJ. While she was here in April she started to outgrow her 2T clothes. She just woke up and the simply sweet she wore the week before wouldn't go over her head! So we started buying her 3T and she is still wearing them. Her shoe size has gone from a 7.5 in April and she just moved into a size 9. DIL says that the 3s fit well except for the length, she is very tall. I asked for a chest measurement and both my DS and DIL say her chest measures 21.5 which would make her smaller than when she was here so I am guessing they aren't measuring her correctly. 

Our trip is October 28th and I really am on the fence as to whether I should sew her 3s or 4s. I know she'll fit in the 3s right now but if she has a growth spurt in the next two months she'll need 4s. She has been in size 3s since April/May, she turned 2 on July 7th she is getting taller and her feet have grown all of these things make me think that it's time for her to pop up a size but at the same time I don't want to meet her in Disney with a bunch of clothes that are way to big , a little big I'm OK with.
Alright, I could really use your thoughts and opinions on this. What would you do?


----------



## luv2go2disney

RMAMom said:


> I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My DGD lives in OK and I'm in NJ. While she was here in April she started to outgrow her 2T clothes. She just woke up and the simply sweet she wore the week before wouldn't go over her head! So we started buying her 3T and she is still wearing them. Her shoe size has gone from a 7.5 in April and she just moved into a size 9. DIL says that the 3s fit well except for the length, she is very tall. I asked for a chest measurement and both my DS and DIL say her chest measures 21.5 which would make her smaller than when she was here so I am guessing they aren't measuring her correctly.
> 
> Our trip is October 28th and I really am on the fence as to whether I should sew her 3s or 4s. I know she'll fit in the 3s right now but if she has a growth spurt in the next two months she'll need 4s. She has been in size 3s since April/May, she turned 2 on July 7th she is getting taller and her feet have grown all of these things make me think that it's time for her to pop up a size but at the same time I don't want to meet her in Disney with a bunch of clothes that are way to big , a little big I'm OK with.
> Alright, I could really use your thoughts and opinions on this. What would you do?



Maybe you could just make a simply sweet with some cheap fabric as a practice & mail it to her for you DGD to try on & see how it fits if you can't get accurate measurements.  Then get pictures of her in it so YOU see exactly how it fits & where it may not fit properly.


----------



## RMAMom

luv2go2disney said:


> Maybe you could just make a simply sweet with some cheap fabric as a practice & mail it to her for you DGD to try on & see how it fits if you can't get accurate measurements.  Then get pictures of her in it so YOU see exactly how it fits & where it may not fit properly.



Actually I sort of did that this morning. I made a bodice in size 3 and size 4 and was going to send it out to see which one fit better but when I put them together there is very little difference in the two sizes and so I thought I would come here for the opinions of those far more experienced than me. I am off this week and was really hoping to get most of my sewing done. Next week I'll be back to work so my time is limited which is why  I didn't want to have to wait for a package to get to OK .

Here is the bodices I made from scrap. 





[/IMG]

It's a pic from my phone so I hope it's clear enough. I was surprised at how little difference in size there is. By the way, that bright pink duck fabric was in a box of fabric someone gave to me. I can only imagine what kind of giant puffy sleeved dress some little girl wore out of that fabric!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My DGD lives in OK and I'm in NJ. While she was here in April she started to outgrow her 2T clothes. She just woke up and the simply sweet she wore the week before wouldn't go over her head! So we started buying her 3T and she is still wearing them. Her shoe size has gone from a 7.5 in April and she just moved into a size 9. DIL says that the 3s fit well except for the length, she is very tall. I asked for a chest measurement and both my DS and DIL say her chest measures 21.5 which would make her smaller than when she was here so I am guessing they aren't measuring her correctly.
> 
> Our trip is October 28th and I really am on the fence as to whether I should sew her 3s or 4s. I know she'll fit in the 3s right now but if she has a growth spurt in the next two months she'll need 4s. She has been in size 3s since April/May, she turned 2 on July 7th she is getting taller and her feet have grown all of these things make me think that it's time for her to pop up a size but at the same time I don't want to meet her in Disney with a bunch of clothes that are way to big , a little big I'm OK with.
> Alright, I could really use your thoughts and opinions on this. What would you do?



I so feel your pain!  My GD just turned 3 a couple weeks ago.  The dresses I made her for our trip in 3 months were a size 3.  When I tried them on her in Feb (ish) they were too long, but we needed her to grow a couple inches to be able to ride some more rides...In that time she has only grown 2 inches taller...but has gotten too big for the size 3!  

I have no excuse...since I keep her every day!  LOL

I doubt I will have time to redo all her dresses now...but I would vote for a little bigger...that way she can at least get another wearing out of them.  (my GD is begging to wear the dresses now as dress up play... sheesh!


Nini


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> I have been away for the past week and a half as my Mom had major surgery and I went down to Florida to be with her.  She is doing well now and was able to go home from the hospital yesterday, so now I am back home and getting back in to my sewing.
> 
> I have been reading along, but haven't had time to comment, but I love everyone's creations, and welcome to all the new disbou's!
> 
> Prayers for Heather's and Teresa's sister in law Barbara, I hope surgery went well today.
> 
> I completed these outfits for Jame's Big Give, I could use an address Stacey if you happen to see this here.  I posted on the big give board too.
> 
> For James:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Katelynn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the Audrey skirt minus the butt ruffles:



Very cute.  I like the Audrey without the ruffles too.




jas0202 said:


> I made the stepsister dresses this weekend for 1900 park fare!  I am not 100% in love with them, but I am more critical of my own work, of course.  I just think the waist is laying funny for some reason.  Oh well, my girls will be ecstatic no matter what they look like and hopefully they will get some attention from Anastasia and Drizella!
> 
> They are a portrait peasant bodice, and then I attached the skirt and peplum with Carla's "princessified" instructions.  Here they are:



they look good to me.  Maybe you will find that the waist lies different when it is on the girls.



ollyg said:


> Ellen
> 
> I just wanted to share this pic of Olivia's 1st day of kindergarten.  I bought this dress from you last year.  She also wore it on her 1st day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Precious.  She looks so little and nervous.  Hope she had a good day.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa and Heather- prayers being said for Barbara. Hope things went well today.
> 
> Whoever was asking about the Feliz time-
> Figure the average time it takes to trace out pattern onto patternease (or whatever you use and add seamallowances) and cut out pieces. I'm slow- 1-2hrs
> Pin and cut out all fabric pieces except ruffles (about 1 and half hours)
> Sew ties and overskirt- about 1 hour (be sure to use ribbon tip when turning the ties- just sort of push the end down a bit before you pull and it will just slip right out)
> Make ruffles (cutting fabric, hemming, ruffling, attaching to back overdress) I would guess 2 hours -thats whats up for tomorrow.
> shoulder straps, assembling overdress and underdress about 1 hour.
> 
> Now, some might be faster, I seem to be A. Slow these days and B. Interupted constantly.
> 
> Tutorial for Felix- google Trillium Feliz Tutorial- it's the BEST
> 
> This is my second one, I don't know that anything is hard- but you just have to follow the directions. This time I am do a few things different than the one I did 2 years ago- like finishing all my seams, and doing the facing pieces on the back of the overdress.
> I really goofed today- trying to do too much, I thought I would add a nice wide embriodered leaf pattern to the bottom of the overdress hem, but first I messed up and used white bobbin thread- which comes thru when using the machine (but not if in embroidery mode) so I had to switch, then when I started it didn't line up properly, then the leaves were crowding, then I spent a good 40 minutes ripping out stitches- I could have been half way thru the ruffle prep instead. Grrrrrrr
> 
> Okay- new topic- Snubie and I got together earlier this summer and photographed our kids together in the new Maddie top/dress by Scientific Seamstress/CarlaC
> We both agreed, this pattern would be sweet as a nightgown in flannel. It is more versatile that I originally thought. Megan loves her top.
> Too many pictures...



The girls all look awesome.



RMAMom said:


> Actually I sort of did that this morning. I made a bodice in size 3 and size 4 and was going to send it out to see which one fit better but when I put them together there is very little difference in the two sizes and so I thought I would come here for the opinions of those far more experienced than me. I am off this week and was really hoping to get most of my sewing done. Next week I'll be back to work so my time is limited which is why  I didn't want to have to wait for a package to get to OK .
> 
> Here is the bodices I made from scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It's a pic from my phone so I hope it's clear enough. I was surprised at how little difference in size there is. By the way, that bright pink duck fabric was in a box of fabric someone gave to me. I can only imagine what kind of giant puffy sleeved dress some little girl wore out of that fabric!



Can you just make the size 4 and put some elastic under the arms like in the Vida?


----------



## NaeNae

RMAMom said:


> Actually I sort of did that this morning. I made a bodice in size 3 and size 4 and was going to send it out to see which one fit better but when I put them together there is very little difference in the two sizes and so I thought I would come here for the opinions of those far more experienced than me. I am off this week and was really hoping to get most of my sewing done. Next week I'll be back to work so my time is limited which is why  I didn't want to have to wait for a package to get to OK .
> 
> Here is the bodices I made from scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I was going to suggest the same thing.  Make the 4 and put elastic under the arm like you do on the Vida.  I had to do that in order for DGD6 to get it over her big head.  She is very skinny, 21.5" chest but when I make that size we have a terrible time getting it on her.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa and Heather- prayers being said for Barbara. Hope things went well today.
> 
> Whoever was asking about the Feliz time-
> Figure the average time it takes to trace out pattern onto patternease (or whatever you use and add seamallowances) and cut out pieces. I'm slow- 1-2hrs
> Pin and cut out all fabric pieces except ruffles (about 1 and half hours)
> Sew ties and overskirt- about 1 hour (be sure to use ribbon tip when turning the ties- just sort of push the end down a bit before you pull and it will just slip right out)
> Make ruffles (cutting fabric, hemming, ruffling, attaching to back overdress) I would guess 2 hours -thats whats up for tomorrow.
> shoulder straps, assembling overdress and underdress about 1 hour.
> 
> Now, some might be faster, I seem to be A. Slow these days and B. Interupted constantly.
> 
> Tutorial for Felix- google Trillium Feliz Tutorial- it's the BEST
> 
> This is my second one, I don't know that anything is hard- but you just have to follow the directions. This time I am do a few things different than the one I did 2 years ago- like finishing all my seams, and doing the facing pieces on the back of the overdress.
> I really goofed today- trying to do too much, I thought I would add a nice wide embriodered leaf pattern to the bottom of the overdress hem, but first I messed up and used white bobbin thread- which comes thru when using the machine (but not if in embroidery mode) so I had to switch, then when I started it didn't line up properly, then the leaves were crowding, then I spent a good 40 minutes ripping out stitches- I could have been half way thru the ruffle prep instead. Grrrrrrr
> 
> Okay- new topic- Snubie and I got together earlier this summer and photographed our kids together in the new Maddie top/dress by Scientific Seamstress/CarlaC
> We both agreed, this pattern would be sweet as a nightgown in flannel. It is more versatile that I originally thought. Megan loves her top.
> Too many pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hannah has a facination with hair and made poor baby Megan cry.
> Big Sisters loving on Little Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing off the long version of the Maddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 peas in a pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 big girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so much fun to meet another Disnboutiqer and we hope to get together again. The girls all got along great (except for baby Hannah being a little too rough with baby Megan) Big Megan and Big Lauren had fun playing together.



Hey, I know those girls.    It was so much fun meeting you.  I really hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## wbarkhur

RMAMom said:


> Actually I sort of did that this morning. I made a bodice in size 3 and size 4 and was going to send it out to see which one fit better but when I put them together there is very little difference in the two sizes and so I thought I would come here for the opinions of those far more experienced than me. I am off this week and was really hoping to get most of my sewing done. Next week I'll be back to work so my time is limited which is why  I didn't want to have to wait for a package to get to OK .
> 
> Here is the bodices I made from scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It's a pic from my phone so I hope it's clear enough. I was surprised at how little difference in size there is. By the way, that bright pink duck fabric was in a box of fabric someone gave to me. I can only imagine what kind of giant puffy sleeved dress some little girl wore out of that fabric!



I am in no way an expert, but I know that when I buy clothes at the store, and there is very little difference between the two sizes I always buy the size bigger.  It seems that with as little difference as there is in the two sizes I would go with the bigger just to be safe.  But as I said before I am not an expert when it comes to sewing.


----------



## tricia

For those of us wondering about Teresa and Heather's sil.  Teresa just posted this on facebook

Teresa Hoffman Johnson  About ready to head on up to the hospital. I hear Barbara is doing really well today, so hopefully she will be out of recovery soon.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I am doing the happy dance because I finally have some stuff done that I can post.  Sorry if you already saw it on facebook.
Halloween Vida Front





I love these buttons.




Back





A Carla C reversible Aline.
Front




I put the bows on snaps so they can come off for washing and when it is reversed.

Reversed.  I loved doing the two different buttons.


----------



## Disneymom1218

tricia said:


> For those of us wondering about Teresa and Heather's sil.  Teresa just posted this on facebook
> 
> Teresa Hoffman Johnson  About ready to head on up to the hospital. I hear Barbara is doing really well today, so hopefully she will be out of recovery soon.



Thanks for the update, and keeping us posted. You rock


----------



## Granna4679

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am doing the happy dance because I finally have some stuff done that I can post.  Sorry if you already saw it on facebook.
> Halloween Vida Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Carla C reversible Aline.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the bows on snaps so they can come off for washing and when it is reversed.
> 
> Reversed.  I loved doing the two different buttons.



They are both very cute.  I really like the Halloween vida.  Is it pieces (applique) or is that a panel you got from somewhere?  Very cool!


----------



## eyor44

Love the Halloween Vida. Adorable. 

Praying for Barbara.


----------



## erikawolf2004

lynnanddbyz said:


> :
> Halloween Vida Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love the Vida-so cool and the bow on the snap idea is great!!!!


----------



## clairemolly

RMAMom said:


> Actually I sort of did that this morning. I made a bodice in size 3 and size 4 and was going to send it out to see which one fit better but when I put them together there is very little difference in the two sizes and so I thought I would come here for the opinions of those far more experienced than me. I am off this week and was really hoping to get most of my sewing done. Next week I'll be back to work so my time is limited which is why  I didn't want to have to wait for a package to get to OK .
> 
> Here is the bodices I made from scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It's a pic from my phone so I hope it's clear enough. I was surprised at how little difference in size there is. By the way, that bright pink duck fabric was in a box of fabric someone gave to me. I can only imagine what kind of giant puffy sleeved dress some little girl wore out of that fabric!



I don't pull on the Simply Sweet over my DDs' head...I have them pull it up over their bottom.  I love the way it fits without being too loose, but they are such skinny minnies that it is hard to get over their shoulders.  They go on so much easier from the bottom.  Have your DD try them on her that way...maybe they will still fit.


----------



## ncmomof2

lynnanddbyz said:


> http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/tcntater/HalloVida2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I love these buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Carla C reversible Aline.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the bows on snaps so they can come off for washing and when it is reversed.
> 
> Reversed.  I loved doing the two different buttons.



So cute!  I really  the Vida!


----------



## peachygreen

clairemolly said:


> I don't pull on the Simply Sweet over my DDs' head...I have them pull it up over their bottom.  I love the way it fits without being too loose, but they are such skinny minnies that it is hard to get over their shoulders.  They go on so much easier from the bottom.  Have your DD try them on her that way...maybe they will still fit.



I have my DD do this too now.  I made her simply sweets larger than they needed to be a couple of years ago and she is still wearing some of them now.  They fit, but have now become harder to put on over her head (they are also shorter now, but since they were midcalf length when I made them . . .


----------



## erikawolf2004

I'm finally posting what I have been up to lately
Here is the Snow White Vida that I made for our dinner in Germany...that is where she is from right???














I'm thinking I should add some more lace or something.

Here is the Halloween Vida




And the Fall Victorian Vida...Love this pattern so easy and versatile.




Mermaid Dress...DD just Loves this one.




More in the next post


----------



## erikawolf2004

Today my DD started kindergarten:





I love that you can be your child's Hero by sewing two pieces of fabric together:




She found a cape in Chasing-Firelies and asked if she could have one-Yep I can do that!

Then I made her teachers from last year some little bags...I thought they came out super cute and are pretty quick and easy to put together













Now on to finishing her Animal Kindgom dress and the many others in my to do pile


----------



## erikawolf2004

erikawolf2004 said:


> Today my DD started kindergarten:
> http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=FirstDayofKindergarten007.jpg&
> 
> I love that you can be your child's Hero by sewing two pieces of fabric together:
> http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=FirstDayofKindergarten007.jpg&
> She found a cape in Chasing-Firelies and asked if she could have one-Yep I can do that!
> 
> Then I made her teachers from last year some little bags...I thought they came out super cute and are pretty quick and easy to put together
> http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/...f2004/?action=view&current=August2010086.jpg&
> http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/...f2004/?action=view&current=August2010085.jpg&
> http://s782.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=FirstDayofKindergarten022.jpg&
> 
> Now on to finishing her Animal Kindgom dress and the many others in my to do pile



Ok so what did I do wrong...my pictures aren't showing up, but the links are???


----------



## Disneymom1218

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok so what did I do wrong...my pictures aren't showing up, but the links are???



you copied the wrong links . you need the IMG links for the pics to show up on a forum.


----------



## McDuck

Jelly-roll / Stripwork question  I bought a pastel jelly-roll to make a stripwork jumper with.  I'm fixing to wash all the fabric for the outfits I'm planning on making.  The jelly roll edges are pinked, but I'm concerned about unravelling in the wash considering the amount of ravel I notice when I wash yardage.  Do y'all think I would be okay with not washing the jelly-roll or the solid fabric for the bib/ruffle (from the same line) prior to making the outfit?  I just have this sinking feeling that if I wash the strips there won't be much left to work with after being laundered.


----------



## aksunshine

Oooo Jennie, I always wondered what I could use jellyrolls for! Good idea! And congrats on your buttonhole!


----------



## erikawolf2004

McDuck said:


> Jelly-roll / Stripwork question  I bought a pastel jelly-roll to make a stripwork jumper with.  I'm fixing to wash all the fabric for the outfits I'm planning on making.  The jelly roll edges are pinked, but I'm concerned about unravelling in the wash considering the amount of ravel I notice when I wash yardage.  Do y'all think I would be okay with not washing the jelly-roll or the solid fabric for the bib/ruffle (from the same line) prior to making the outfit?  I just have this sinking feeling that if I wash the strips there won't be much left to work with after being laundered.



I was wondering the same thing, I just recieved a Charm Pack in the mail of 5x5 squares and am thinking they will ravel if I wash them, I'm going to take my chances and just make the jumper without washing the fabric.


----------



## McDuck

aksunshine said:


> Oooo Jennie, I always wondered what I could use jellyrolls for! Good idea! And congrats on your buttonhole!



Thanks, Alicia!   



erikawolf2004 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I just recieved a Charm Pack in the mail of 5x5 squares and am thinking they will ravel if I wash them, I'm going to take my chances and just make the jumper without washing the fabric.



I'm thinking as long as I don't wash the bib/ruffle fabric then if any shrinkage occurs, it will all occur together, right?  I realized that the Saints dress I made Kaity for the Super Bowl, I did not pre-wash the fabric and the dress has been fine so far.  I just washed it again this morning, as a matter of fact.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> you copied the wrong links . you need the IMG links for the pics to show up on a forum.



Thank you for your help, now I just need to go in and edit and repost them


----------



## NiniMorris

McDuck said:


> Jelly-roll / Stripwork question  I bought a pastel jelly-roll to make a stripwork jumper with.  I'm fixing to wash all the fabric for the outfits I'm planning on making.  The jelly roll edges are pinked, but I'm concerned about unravelling in the wash considering the amount of ravel I notice when I wash yardage.  Do y'all think I would be okay with not washing the jelly-roll or the solid fabric for the bib/ruffle (from the same line) prior to making the outfit?  I just have this sinking feeling that if I wash the strips there won't be much left to work with after being laundered.



The reason they are pinked is to prevent them from unraveling in the wash.  You should be fine washing them.  I do all the time!

Nini


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for the update on Barbara, I hope she continues to feel better.


----------



## peachygreen

Ack - so I'm thinking about switching my Land and Sea adventure to a Sea only adventure.  Going from 5 days in the parks and 3 nights on the Disney Dream to a 7 night cruise on the Magic and maybe 1 or 1-1/2 days @ MK.  

Of course my 1st thought is that I'd have to change all my outfit plans.


----------



## McDuck

NiniMorris said:


> The reason they are pinked is to prevent them from unraveling in the wash.  You should be fine washing them.  I do all the time!
> 
> Nini




Thanks, Nini!  I feel better about it now.


----------



## thebeesknees

*Vida question:*is it me or are the straps on this jumper super long? I've made it in two sizes, and the straps are about twice as long as I need them to be! I wound up putting the buttons halfway up the strap. Is it done this way so you can knot it instead of using buttons? Or am I doing something totally wrong?


----------



## woodkins

thebeesknees said:


> *Vida question:*is it me or are the straps on this jumper super long? I've made it in two sizes, and the straps are about twice as long as I need them to be! I wound up putting the buttons halfway up the strap. Is it done this way so you can knot it instead of using buttons? Or am I doing something totally wrong?



The straps on mine are always almost double the length I need for my dd. I typically have her try it on, pin the straps to the length I need them and then adjust.


----------



## jessica52877

peachygreen said:


> Ack - so I'm thinking about switching my Land and Sea adventure to a Sea only adventure.  Going from 5 days in the parks and 3 nights on the Disney Dream to a 7 night cruise on the Magic and maybe 1 or 1-1/2 days @ MK.
> 
> Of course my 1st thought is that I'd have to change all my outfit plans.



I vote for changing it! I feel like on the 3 days that as soon as I get on I must pack up to get back off! I think 5 or 6 days would be perfect, by 7 I want off and unplanned 8 was WAY too long! I feel like I can go to Disney any time but taking a cruise takes more work for the dates and prices to fall right.



thebeesknees said:


> *Vida question:*is it me or are the straps on this jumper super long? I've made it in two sizes, and the straps are about twice as long as I need them to be! I wound up putting the buttons halfway up the strap. Is it done this way so you can knot it instead of using buttons? Or am I doing something totally wrong?



Yep, super long. I do like that they are long enough to knot though.


----------



## Disneymom1218

erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you for your help, now I just need to go in and edit and repost them



You're welcome and the outfits are great. I love the Halloween one.


----------



## Sapper383

Hi guys

I'm already planning my Sept 2011 trip....I just trying to be organised....I'm usually so last minute

Anyway...I want to make a cinderella work dress, but I do have limites skills....do you think It would look ok if I use the portrait peasent pattern? also I would like to put a glass slipper on the apron, but I can't seem to find a good pattern to use, any ideas? ( I don't have a machine that can do this, I have to do it by hand)

thanks for the help


----------



## erikawolf2004

Sapper383 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm already planning my Sept 2011 trip....I just trying to be organised....I'm usually so last minute
> 
> Anyway...I want to make a cinderella work dress, but I do have limites skills....do you think It would look ok if I use the portrait peasent pattern? also I would like to put a glass slipper on the apron, but I can't seem to find a good pattern to use, any ideas? ( I don't have a machine that can do this, I have to do it by hand)
> 
> thanks for the help



I would think the portrait peasent would be an adorable working Cindy dress, did you check HeatherSue on Etsy?  I think she has one.


----------



## erikawolf2004

thebeesknees said:


> *Vida question:*is it me or are the straps on this jumper super long? I've made it in two sizes, and the straps are about twice as long as I need them to be! I wound up putting the buttons halfway up the strap. Is it done this way so you can knot it instead of using buttons? Or am I doing something totally wrong?




Super long, I'm not good at doing buttonholes, so I sew them into the top rather than buttoning or tying them and I make the strap about 5 inches long, but the sewing in can be a challange, so I usually have to do that part a few times until I get it just right.


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks for the update on Barbara

For those who suggested putting elastic under the arms of the simply sweet... GENIUS!!!  I never thought of that and haven't been crazy how loose through the chest they have fit my DD4.  I preferred making the halter style so it was more fitted.  Problem is the halter style isn't great for layering.  THANKS for the tip!!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am doing the happy dance because I finally have some stuff done that I can post.  Sorry if you already saw it on facebook.
> Halloween Vida Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Carla C reversible Aline.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the bows on snaps so they can come off for washing and when it is reversed.
> 
> Reversed.  I loved doing the two different buttons.



Awesome.  I love the vida!!! I just made an A-line also and attached the bows, boutique 7/8 inch ribbon style, with snaps.  They gave me a fit and I ended up hot gluing the heck out of em!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I'm finally posting what I have been up to lately
> Here is the Snow White Vida that I made for our dinner in Germany...that is where she is from right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I should add some more lace or something.
> 
> Here is the Halloween Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Fall Victorian Vida...Love this pattern so easy and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mermaid Dress...DD just Loves this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the next post





erikawolf2004 said:


> Today my DD started kindergarten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you can be your child's Hero by sewing two pieces of fabric together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found a cape in Chasing-Firelies and asked if she could have one-Yep I can do that!
> 
> Then I made her teachers from last year some little bags...I thought they came out super cute and are pretty quick and easy to put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to finishing her Animal Kindgom dress and the many others in my to do pile



Beautiful!  Man I just love myself some Vidas!!!  Makes me want to go make one now.   I did, however, have a friend who said in a very snarky way Is that the only kind of dress you know how to make?   Ugh.



thebeesknees said:


> *Vida question:*is it me or are the straps on this jumper super long? I've made it in two sizes, and the straps are about twice as long as I need them to be! I wound up putting the buttons halfway up the strap. Is it done this way so you can knot it instead of using buttons? Or am I doing something totally wrong?



They are way long and I think a little too s****y. I always make mine a tad wider.  Just think the proportion works a little better.


----------



## jeniamt

Why does s****y look like this?  Is it only my computer or do you guys see the same thing... s****y.  What the heck?


----------



## jeniamt

I am trying to type s k i n n y.  Weird.


----------



## erikawolf2004

jeniamt said:


> I am trying to type s k i n n y.  Weird.



Maybe the DIS is having a FAT day and isn't feeling S****Y


----------



## DisneyKings

squirrel said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Simply Sweet with ties for the AK dress.  Do the knots bother any of the children when it's made like that?



I've done the short straps with that dress with no problem.



RMAMom said:


> I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My DGD lives in OK and I'm in NJ. While she was here in April she started to outgrow her 2T clothes. She just woke up and the simply sweet she wore the week before wouldn't go over her head! So we started buying her 3T and she is still wearing them. Her shoe size has gone from a 7.5 in April and she just moved into a size 9. DIL says that the 3s fit well except for the length, she is very tall. I asked for a chest measurement and both my DS and DIL say her chest measures 21.5 which would make her smaller than when she was here so I am guessing they aren't measuring her correctly.
> 
> Our trip is October 28th and I really am on the fence as to whether I should sew her 3s or 4s. I know she'll fit in the 3s right now but if she has a growth spurt in the next two months she'll need 4s. She has been in size 3s since April/May, she turned 2 on July 7th she is getting taller and her feet have grown all of these things make me think that it's time for her to pop up a size but at the same time I don't want to meet her in Disney with a bunch of clothes that are way to big , a little big I'm OK with.
> Alright, I could really use your thoughts and opinions on this. What would you do?



My kids step into them to get them on easier.  You could also sew ties at the waist to cinch it up.  I just did that with the precious dress for DD2 since she was kinda' in between sizes & I wanted to be able to layer.


----------



## jeniamt

erikawolf2004 said:


> Maybe the DIS is having a FAT day and isn't feeling S****Y




Oh that is funny.  I know how the dis is feeling.  But it looks like I am trying to type another word that starts with an S and ends with a Y.  Not me, no never... I would never use THAT word.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I got some very specific info on Kira's Ventilator Cart for her big give if anyone is interested in helping make some fun "customs" for it for her big give - lol....it will take some creativity for this but we can do it!!!!

Tweevil, I sent you a pm!!


----------



## cisnbabsn8

I am searching for a Peasant style twirly dress pattern.  Anyone have any ideas?  I didn't really see any on YCMT but I could've missed it.  Loving the top of the peasant but I really want to have their dresses have some flow and twirlability.

Thanks again!


----------



## RMAMom

Thanks everyone for your help with my sizing problems. Stepping into the SS is one of those DOH moments for me. Why is it that the simplest things elude me? Also I love the idea of elastic under the arms especially if I am planning to layer!

If you don't mind I have another question..... I am making a patchwork twirl and I have followed the formula of doubling each row. If I understand correctly I should gather the last row to fit the middle row and then gather the middle row to meet the first row. My question is when do I sew the end together to complete the skirt is it after I have attached the rows or do I do it before I gather them and attach? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## clairemolly

RMAMom said:


> Thanks everyone for your help with my sizing problems. Stepping into the SS is one of those DOH moments for me. Why is it that the simplest things elude me? Also I love the idea of elastic under the arms especially if I am planning to layer!
> 
> If you don't mind I have another question..... I am making a patchwork twirl and I have followed the formula of doubling each row. If I understand correctly I should gather the last row to fit the middle row and then gather the middle row to meet the first row. My question is when do I sew the end together to complete the skirt is it after I have attached the rows or do I do it before I gather them and attach? I hope that makes sense.



I sew each row into a circle, then attach them to each other.


----------



## ellenbenny

I made this dress for Kira's Big Give.  I used shirring in the back, I am really hoping this will fit her comfortably.


----------



## woodkins

ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for Kira's Big Give.  I used shirring in the back, I am really hoping this will fit her comfortably.



I think this dress is adorable!! The shirring is a great idea for a comfy fit.

 I am leaving for my trip in 22 days have only customs from our last trip, and now dd wants a queen of hearts dress for the wonderland tea party, and 3 other top/shorts combos-all with appliqued tops (and I don't have an embroidery machine). and.....school still doesn't start for another week, so that means I am the daily entertainment!!

Okay...that concludes my freak out for the day...Carry On!!!


----------



## tricia

lynnanddbyz said:


> Back



Everything looks great.  Love the fabric on the center back of the Vida, I have some at home and am waiting for a good use for it.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I'm finally posting what I have been up to lately
> Here is the Snow White Vida that I made for our dinner in Germany...that is where she is from right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I should add some more lace or something.
> 
> Here is the Halloween Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Fall Victorian Vida...Love this pattern so easy and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mermaid Dress...DD just Loves this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the next post





erikawolf2004 said:


> Today my DD started kindergarten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you can be your child's Hero by sewing two pieces of fabric together:



Everything looks great.  Awesome use of the Snow White panel.





ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for Kira's Big Give.  I used shirring in the back, I am really hoping this will fit her comfortably.



Looks good.  I am sure the shirring will allow for the proper fit.


----------



## annakris1973

You ladies totally inspire me. I love getting up each morning and seeing what everyone has been working on. I have been lurking for months now and finally have some things to contribute! My sister has two beautiful girls that she has fostered and will be adopting in the next few months, and it makes me so happy to make things for them. It is crazy, when my daughter was little I didn't have the time, energy or know-how to make her anything, and now I am obsessed with making things for my nieces! We leave for WDW in 9 days and I still have 4 dresses to finish!

My first creation:





Animal kingdom upcycled skort set:





My friend is  adding a monogram to each of these...my first Simply Sweets!





My oldest niece is cheering for the Mighty Might Bulldogs this year, so little sister needed something to support Big Sister...





And something for the little Princess' Birthday:







Thanks for being the great group of people that you are!


----------



## MMitchell29

Sorry guys for asking such a silly question but i'm trying to learn as much as possible. Is simply sweet a type of pattern? Or is it the name of a dress?


----------



## llaxton

MMitchell29 said:


> Sorry guys for asking such a silly question but i'm trying to learn as much as possible. Is simply sweet a type of pattern? Or is it the name of a dress?



Its a dress pattern on YCMT here is the link  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm


----------



## snubie

I am so excited.  I just booked a trip to WDW for just Lauren and I to meet some disboutiquers!  Who else might be there late Jan - early Feb?

Lauren and I will be at POP Jan 29 to Feb 1 - very short trip but so worth it to finally meet some of my friends.


----------



## MMitchell29

llaxton said:


> Its a dress pattern on YCMT here is the link  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm



 Thank you so much, I had a feeling but wanted to be sure. One last question, do you guys think that CarlaC patterns can be purchased by mail instead of pdf online? I really would like to have something to hold in my hand and not read it online.


----------



## aksunshine

I embellshed these little shortalls for Gabriel to wear to Garden Grill! I am working on  coordinating dress for Isabelle. Most of the pieces are cut out.









I am working n an Emma top for Isabelle. I did this this morning, too. It is supposed to say on the bottom in he green, "...It moves us all." but my machine got wonky and didn't want to cooperate. I doubed my stabilizer, but the letters were so dense that it pulled a bit. Oh, that yellow dot is my centering mark.





And lastly, Gabriel was good for a bit to let me work on these things!


----------



## aksunshine

So many cute things! I love all he Vidas posted lately! And that Dalmation dress for Kira is so cute! Isabelle would love it, too, so I bet Kira is going to be comfy and proud!

Stacy- I am jealous! That is EXACTLY waht I want to do! Just a 3 day weekend to meet everyone!! Maybe it will work out?!


----------



## cjbear

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I got some very specific info on Kira's Ventilator Cart for her big give if anyone is interested in helping make some fun "customs" for it for her big give - lol....it will take some creativity for this but we can do it!!!!
> 
> Tweevil, I sent you a pm!!



Hi Wendy -- I can tackle this if you can post or send me the measurements. Thanks, Jen


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you so much, I had a feeling but wanted to be sure. One last question, do you guys think that CarlaC patterns can be purchased by mail instead of pdf online? I really would like to have something to hold in my hand and not read it online.



Carla only has like 4 patterns available in print, but online, the only ones she has available are the pdfs. and you can hold it in your hand- I print out the whole pattern and put a large clip on it or keep in a folder and store in a file box. I had a hard time with the idea at first too- but then I tried a few, and then I fell in love with the fact that whenever I wanted a new size, I could just print it out. 

Print it in black and white if you need to and then refer to the computer one if you feel you really need to see it in color. i print mine in color. I also make a point to manually select what pages to print (no need for the first several Intro pages, or the pattern pieces or reference page, so it really ends up being less than half the total amount of pages.

Otherwise, i would look at Children's Corner patterns, they have a great selection and come as paper patterns that are mailed.


----------



## erikawolf2004

RMAMom said:


> Thanks everyone for your help with my sizing problems. Stepping into the SS is one of those DOH moments for me. Why is it that the simplest things elude me? Also I love the idea of elastic under the arms especially if I am planning to layer!
> 
> If you don't mind I have another question..... I am making a patchwork twirl and I have followed the formula of doubling each row. If I understand correctly I should gather the last row to fit the middle row and then gather the middle row to meet the first row. My question is when do I sew the end together to complete the skirt is it after I have attached the rows or do I do it before I gather them and attach? I hope that makes sense.



Like the PP said, sew the row all together and then attach the layers.  Good luck.


----------



## froggy33

annakris1973 said:


> You ladies totally inspire me. I love getting up each morning and seeing what everyone has been working on. I have been lurking for months now and finally have some things to contribute! My sister has two beautiful girls that she has fostered and will be adopting in the next few months, and it makes me so happy to make things for them. It is crazy, when my daughter was little I didn't have the time, energy or know-how to make her anything, and now I am obsessed with making things for my nieces! We leave for WDW in 9 days and I still have 4 dresses to finish!
> 
> My first creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal kingdom upcycled skort set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is  adding a monogram to each of these...my first Simply Sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being the great group of people that you are!



Everything is so cute!!  I understand busy!  We leave in 14 days and I still have 3 customs to make for my daughter and a top for me.  Plus I have a few orders I need to finish!!  I will be getting very little sleep in the next 2 weeks!

Have fun!  I'll look for these cute outfits while we are there!


----------



## MMitchell29

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Carla only has like 4 patterns available in print, but online, the only ones she has available are the pdfs. and you can hold it in your hand- I print out the whole pattern and put a large clip on it or keep in a folder and store in a file box. I had a hard time with the idea at first too- but then I tried a few, and then I fell in love with the fact that whenever I wanted a new size, I could just print it out.
> 
> Print it in black and white if you need to and then refer to the computer one if you feel you really need to see it in color. i print mine in color. I also make a point to manually select what pages to print (no need for the first several Intro pages, or the pattern pieces or reference page, so it really ends up being less than half the total amount of pages.
> 
> Otherwise, i would look at Children's Corner patterns, they have a great selection and come as paper patterns that are mailed.



 Thank you so much for the great info. I am new at sewing and trying to keep everything simple for now. Would you happen to know the website for the CarlaC patterns that can be mailed? I would love to see what patterns they are


----------



## erikawolf2004

cisnbabsn8 said:


> I am searching for a Peasant style twirly dress pattern.  Anyone have any ideas?  I didn't really see any on YCMT but I could've missed it.  Loving the top of the peasant but I really want to have their dresses have some flow and twirlability.
> 
> Thanks again!



Carla C has one on YCMT, if you want the skirt to be fuller/more twirl, just double the fabric for the skirt.


----------



## Sapper383

erikawolf2004 said:


> I would think the portrait peasent would be an adorable working Cindy dress, did you check HeatherSue on Etsy?  I think she has one.



Thanks for your help. I don't have an embrodery machine, so I can't use HeatherSue's fab designs..I have to do it by hand.

I do have another question. I purchased the book "Sewing clothes kids love"...I can't remember who recomended it on here, but thanks.........anyway, I got the book because I want to make a Feliz dress..might be a bit ambisious but I like a challenge. I'm sure I have seen ruffles on the back of some peoples creations on here but they are not included in this pattern...could someone please give me some advice on how I can make these.....sizes etc?

Thanks again guys


----------



## Granna4679

Sapper383 said:


> Thanks for your help. I don't have an embrodery machine, so I can't use HeatherSue's fab designs..I have to do it by hand.
> 
> I do have another question. I purchased the book "Sewing clothes kids love"...I can't remember who recomended it on here, but thanks.........anyway, I got the book because I want to make a Feliz dress..might be a bit ambisious but I like a challenge. I'm sure I have seen ruffles on the back of some peoples creations on here but they are not included in this pattern...could someone please give me some advice on how I can make these.....sizes etc?
> 
> Thanks again guys



For the feliz ruffles, I cut them 3.1/4"-4" by the width of the fabric 
(usually 45"), depending on what size feliz you are making.  You will need either wider ruffles or more of them for bigger sizes.  
You will need 7-8 of them depending on how you are hemming them.  I usually make 7 with a rolled hem on them.


----------



## ollyg

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you so much for the great info. I am new at sewing and trying to keep everything simple for now. Would you happen to know the website for the CarlaC patterns that can be mailed? I would love to see what patterns they are




http://www.fabritopia.com/scientific-seamstress-patterns.html


----------



## melmathis

not sure if it is ok to ask this or not but, can someone tell me if they make many sells on etsy. if not allowed to ask please just dont respond. love seeing all the things everyone makes and have read some of you sell on etsy. i am thinking about putting some things on there.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sapper383 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm already planning my Sept 2011 trip....I just trying to be organised....I'm usually so last minute
> 
> Anyway...I want to make a cinderella work dress, but I do have limites skills....do you think It would look ok if I use the portrait peasent pattern? also I would like to put a glass slipper on the apron, but I can't seem to find a good pattern to use, any ideas? ( I don't have a machine that can do this, I have to do it by hand)
> 
> thanks for the help



Do a search of coloring pages. You should be able to find one. The Portrait Peasant would be a nice Cinderella Work dress. A few have been posted lately that come out great. 



ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for Kira's Big Give.  I used shirring in the back, I am really hoping this will fit her comfortably.



This is adorable! 



annakris1973 said:


> You ladies totally inspire me. I love getting up each morning and seeing what everyone has been working on. I have been lurking for months now and finally have some things to contribute! My sister has two beautiful girls that she has fostered and will be adopting in the next few months, and it makes me so happy to make things for them. It is crazy, when my daughter was little I didn't have the time, energy or know-how to make her anything, and now I am obsessed with making things for my nieces! We leave for WDW in 9 days and I still have 4 dresses to finish!
> 
> My first creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being the great group of people that you are!



Thank you for sharing. Every thing looks great.


----------



## DisneyKings

annakris1973 said:


> You ladies totally inspire me. I love getting up each morning and seeing what everyone has been working on. I have been lurking for months now and finally have some things to contribute! My sister has two beautiful girls that she has fostered and will be adopting in the next few months, and it makes me so happy to make things for them. It is crazy, when my daughter was little I didn't have the time, energy or know-how to make her anything, and now I am obsessed with making things for my nieces! We leave for WDW in 9 days and I still have 4 dresses to finish!
> My first creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being the great group of people that you are!



Love them all!  Especially the princess one.



snubie said:


> I am so excited.  I just booked a trip to WDW for just Lauren and I to meet some disboutiquers!  Who else might be there late Jan - early Feb?  Lauren and I will be at POP Jan 29 to Feb 1 - very short trip but so worth it to finally meet some of my friends.



I may have to go meet everyone too!


Wasn't someone looking for a* baby overall pattern*?  Maybe for Gabriel???  Anyway, I just ran across this one online & thought it might help someone out.  http://madquilter.blogspot.com/2009/12/newborn-overall-pdf-pattern.html


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks!!! I am going to go check it out!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

First person to find the perry fabric wins.   One my sewing forum I read, an out of the states mom got perry aka agent P fabric.   It is so cute and I need it.  Has anyone seen it state side?  It is a gray background.


----------



## NiniMorris

For all those thinking of getting an embroidery machine..HSN is having a Brother sewing day (or something like that!) tomorrow starting at 9 am Eastern.  They are offering the PE770 for 5 payments of 159...and free shipping.


There I've done my part.

Nini


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> For all those thinking of getting an embroidery machine..HSN is having a Brother sewing day (or something like that!) tomorrow starting at 9 am Eastern.  They are offering the PE770 for 5 payments of 159...and free shipping.
> 
> 
> There I've done my part.
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini - you are so naughty!!!! lol

So, you guys know I have an ol' 4x4. Is 5x7 what most of you use, or do I need to hold out for a megahoop?????? thats 6x10, right?

Thanks to everyone for the outpouring of love for Kira's Big Give - we are doing well - I was wondering 2 things - Would anyone be willing to make any kind of tshirt for good 'ol Dad? Also wondering if anyone wanted to do any bracelets for Mom and Kira (and maybe Grandma?). Pixie dust is always welcome as are any additional outfits for the Kids!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you so much for the great info. I am new at sewing and trying to keep everything simple for now. Would you happen to know the website for the CarlaC patterns that can be mailed? I would love to see what patterns they are



Maybe someone else will come along and correct me, but as far as I know they are not available online, 

Now- I want your next post to be telling us all about how you bit the bullet and bought the pdf and made an outfit!  You wont believe how simple it is!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Oh Nini - you are so naughty!!!! lol
> 
> So, you guys know I have an ol' 4x4. Is 5x7 what most of you use, or do I need to hold out for a megahoop?????? thats 6x10, right?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the outpouring of love for Kira's Big Give - we are doing well - I was wondering 2 things - Would anyone be willing to make any kind of tshirt for good 'ol Dad? Also wondering if anyone wanted to do any bracelets for Mom and Kira (and maybe Grandma?). Pixie dust is always welcome as are any additional outfits for the Kids!!!


Nope a megahoop is different- my machine came with a 6x10 and a megahoop. I forget the measurement difference- but the megahoop is longer. I wish mine came with the 5x7 hoop, I find I use that size the most, I end up using my 6x10 instead, which takes more stablizer. Not a big deal, just would be nice. But the hoops retail for like $80


----------



## MMitchell29

ollyg said:


> http://www.fabritopia.com/scientific-seamstress-patterns.html



 Thank you so very much. This is what I need.


----------



## thebeesknees

Uhhh - I am so tired right now! We have to volunteer 40 hours per year for my kids' new school, so I've been trying to get as many done as soon as possible so I'm not scrambling at the end of the year. Anyway, they had 150 chair pocket things for the kindergarteners and 3rd graders that needed to be taken in a bit due to being too wide. Right up my alley! Except that they just came in yesterday and they wanted them done by tomorrow! I worked all day yesterday and today and finally finished them so I can take them in tomorrow morning. Then I get a call this afternoon, "Oh, by the way, we need sheets for all the preschoolers' nap mats. Can you make those, too?" I think I am going to be due for a neck and shoulder massage after all this sewing - I am so stiff! At least I am plowing through my volunteer time. I think I may need to sew a bit slower, though, so I can knock off the rest of my hours with this other project.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

So, I'm washing fabric right now.  Does that count as progress??  Been cleaning and organizing the house, so not much done on the sewing front.  I got some fun Tink fabric to make DNiece a skirt (possibly a dress), and some Mickey fabric.  Not sure what to do with that yet.  Something for DS, I'm sure.

We're in the double digits, so I know I need to get on this!!  It will be Halloween before I know it, and that's when the year really starts flying for me.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Nope a megahoop is different- my machine came with a 6x10 and a megahoop. I forget the measurement difference- but the megahoop is longer. I wish mine came with the 5x7 hoop, I find I use that size the most, I end up using my 6x10 instead, which takes more stablizer. Not a big deal, just would be nice. But the hoops retail for like $80



Nicole - is my Tink shirt a 5x7?

Ok - Im thinking of an AK stripwork/simply sweet for Kira's big give. I may be using all of the heathersue animals on the strips. What would your advice be to how to work the strips as far as colors -should I do an animal print strip then a black strip with an animal on it (or Khaki or....)? APril is going to make a bowling shirt for her brother to coordinate....what advice do you all have for colors?????

THANKS!! Wendy

PS = I was just on the photobucket account - oh my have all the chidren GROWN!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

*Does anyone have any experience sewing a sling baby carrier?*


----------



## peachygreen

So I made the change from the 3 night on the dream to the 7 night Eastern on the Magic.  I decided it would be a much more relaxing trip with a 10 month old on the cruise than a 10 month old at WDW and on a cruise.

So now to plan outfits for the cruise.  Does anyone have any pictures from their cruise or outfits they used on their cruise to help give me some inspiration.

Of course some of what I had planned will work for this.  I have a girly pirate outfit planned for each girl, princess dresses for the formal night, sailaway porthole Mickey dress etc.


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> I think this dress is adorable!! The shirring is a great idea for a comfy fit.





tricia said:


> Looks good.  I am sure the shirring will allow for the proper fit.





SallyfromDE said:


> This is adorable!



Thanks everyone!!



annakris1973 said:


> You ladies totally inspire me. I love getting up each morning and seeing what everyone has been working on. I have been lurking for months now and finally have some things to contribute! My sister has two beautiful girls that she has fostered and will be adopting in the next few months, and it makes me so happy to make things for them. It is crazy, when my daughter was little I didn't have the time, energy or know-how to make her anything, and now I am obsessed with making things for my nieces! We leave for WDW in 9 days and I still have 4 dresses to finish!
> 
> My first creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal kingdom upcycled skort set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is  adding a monogram to each of these...my first Simply Sweets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest niece is cheering for the Mighty Might Bulldogs this year, so little sister needed something to support Big Sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something for the little Princess' Birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being the great group of people that you are!



Everything looks great!!





billwendy said:


> Ok - Im thinking of an AK stripwork/simply sweet for Kira's big give. I may be using all of the heathersue animals on the strips. What would your advice be to how to work the strips as far as colors -should I do an animal print strip then a black strip with an animal on it (or Khaki or....)? APril is going to make a bowling shirt for her brother to coordinate....what advice do you all have for colors?????
> 
> THANKS!! Wendy
> 
> PS = I was just on the photobucket account - oh my have all the chidren GROWN!!!!



I really like the animal print and khaki combination and I think it would go well with a boy's bowling shirt, but the black could work with it too.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Oh Nini - you are so naughty!!!! lol
> 
> So, you guys know I have an ol' 4x4. Is 5x7 what most of you use, or do I need to hold out for a megahoop?????? thats 6x10, right?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the outpouring of love for Kira's Big Give - we are doing well - I was wondering 2 things - Would anyone be willing to make any kind of tshirt for good 'ol Dad? Also wondering if anyone wanted to do any bracelets for Mom and Kira (and maybe Grandma?). Pixie dust is always welcome as are any additional outfits for the Kids!!!



Wendy I use my 5x7 the most.  Occasionally I will use my 6x10 but not very often (usually when I'm doing a name like on a nap mat).  I seldom use my 4x4.


----------



## billwendy

Ellen - I like that combo too - do you think it works with Zebra print too??? Zebra/khaki/tiger/khaki/giraffe/khaki???? should I put any minnie dot in it for the the straps or bodice or anything????


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Oh Nini - you are so naughty!!!! lol
> 
> So, you guys know I have an ol' 4x4. Is 5x7 what most of you use, or do I need to hold out for a megahoop?????? thats 6x10, right?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the outpouring of love for Kira's Big Give - we are doing well - I was wondering 2 things - Would anyone be willing to make any kind of tshirt for good 'ol Dad? Also wondering if anyone wanted to do any bracelets for Mom and Kira (and maybe Grandma?). Pixie dust is always welcome as are any additional outfits for the Kids!!!




I use 5x7 the most; the only reason I was really wanting a 6x10 is because my kids are getting bigger and still like customs, and I do a lot of adult t-s.  That being said, I made 44 or 48 adult t's last trip using a 5x7, so it definitely can be done.  If my new to me baby hadn't fallen into my lap, I think I would have been happy w/ my 5x7 for a long time.  I know 5x7 doesn't sound that much bigger, but it really does make a huge difference.

ETA- if you get stuck and still need something for Dad let me know; what's one more lol?

E(again)TA- Hey Wendy- I'm using Heathersue's Cinderella Minnie for mom's t-shirt.  I have her Prince Charming Mickey already- do you think Dad would like a Mickey Charming- I could always write on it- Kira's Prince Charming or something...  or do you think he would think it waaaaayy too childlike?  If he'd enjoy it, I'd love to make it; I think it would be really cute- but I don't want to embarass him- you know them; what do you think?


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> I use 5x7 the most; the only reason I was really wanting a 6x10 is because my kids are getting bigger and still like customs, and I do a lot of adult t-s.  That being said, I made 44 or 48 adult t's last trip using a 5x7, so it definitely can be done.  If my new to me baby hadn't fallen into my lap, I think I would have been happy w/ my 5x7 for a long time.  I know 5x7 doesn't sound that much bigger, but it really does make a huge difference.
> 
> ETA- if you get stuck and still need something for Dad let me know; what's one more lol?
> 
> E(again)TA- Hey Wendy- I'm using Heathersue's Cinderella Minnie for mom's t-shirt.  I have her Prince Charming Mickey already- do you think Dad would like a Mickey Charming- I could always write on it- Kira's Prince Charming or something...  or do you think he would think it waaaaayy too childlike?  If he'd enjoy it, I'd love to make it; I think it would be really cute- but I don't want to embarass him- you know them; what do you think?



THAT WOULD BE ADORABLE!!!! WIth Kira's pink Cindy Dress and Christian's Gus GUs and  Jaq shirt, those shirts would complete their set!!! GO FOR IT!! I bet he would do it!!!! THey are a really FUN family!!!!!! Im so excited!!!!

Thanks for the info about the 5x7....I do 4x4's on my own shirts and shirts for Bill and we are both grown ups - lol...what type of applique would 6x10? I just cant picture the size difference between the 3......


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> THAT WOULD BE ADORABLE!!!! WIth Kira's pink Cindy Dress and Christian's Gus GUs and  Jaq shirt, those shirts would complete their set!!! GO FOR IT!! I bet he would do it!!!! THey are a really FUN family!!!!!! Im so excited!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info about the 5x7....I do 4x4's on my own shirts and shirts for Bill and we are both grown ups - lol...what type of applique would 6x10? I just cant picture the size difference between the 3......



Wendy, you'll get mixed reviews on this for sure, but one thing to think about is that when you go from a 5x7 to  6x10 you only get one inch wider so for something (like Mickey) to stay in proportion he isn't getting that much larger most of the time. 

Other things like a big name or something then the longer is worth it. I know I am not a good person to ask, but I hardly ever use my 6x10. Let's pretend I use the embroidery part all the time I would say only maybe 2 in 100 I would use the 6x10 on. If or when I buy another machine I will just skip the 6x10 and save the money.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> THAT WOULD BE ADORABLE!!!! WIth Kira's pink Cindy Dress and Christian's Gus GUs and  Jaq shirt, those shirts would complete their set!!! GO FOR IT!! I bet he would do it!!!! THey are a really FUN family!!!!!! Im so excited!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info about the 5x7....I do 4x4's on my own shirts and shirts for Bill and we are both grown ups - lol...what type of applique would 6x10? I just cant picture the size difference between the 3......



OK, I'm in for a Mickey Charming shirt for Dad, too then.  

Honestly, I was fine with like mickey heads in 5x7 (and DH likes them like a logo on the chest, so most of his were 4x4)  Where I really notice the difference is in say the cuties or any long, thin design where I would have been happier if they were just an inch or two bigger.  That being said, I don't really make that many cuties for grown ups, either.  It also means I don't have to rehoop if I want to add a name under or over a design.  I use the 5x7 design and then edit it to add the wording- but you could totally do the same thing w/ a 5x7 hoop; do your design and then mark and hoop it for the lettering if that makes sense.  There is a massive difference between 4x4 and 5x7, but I agree w/ Jessica not a huge difference use wise between the 5x7 and 6x10.  That being said, Jessica is absolutely awesome w/ hand applique- me, not so much.  I honestly would recommend a 5x7 hoop for anyone.  I really think it's the biggest hoop you really "need."  (unless, like me, you're lazy or have an ever growing kid who still wants customs and you want to keep it proportional but really don't enjoy hand applique) so, um, most people really wouldn't care too much I don't think.

I'll see if I can find some pics from June; that way you could see the difference in one pic between 4x4 and 5x7.


----------



## princesskayla

HELP!!!

I leave in four days and I need a saying for a shirt for me with Cindy's shoe. I was thinking something like 

One shoe can change your life

or something more princessy

Can anyone help me??


----------



## ireland_nicole

princesskayla said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I leave in four days and I need a saying for a shirt for me with Cindy's shoe. I was thinking something like
> 
> One shoe can change your life
> 
> or something more princessy
> 
> Can anyone help me??





I really like "the right shoe can change your life"- I actually have it on my DD's wall LOL.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wendy- if you promise not to laugh at the pooh sized Momma in the pics, I'll show you a couple to demo the difference between the 4x4 and 5x7.  In the AK, I'm wearing a 5x7 an DH the 4x4 (DS also has one of Heathersue's designs in 5x7)




In the MK pic, DH has a 4x4, DS and DD 5x7 (w/ DD's rehooped for the words) and I'm wearing 5x7 although you can't see mine very well.





oops, can't see DD... heres a better pic of the dress at least


----------



## DisneyKings

aksunshine said:


> *Does anyone have any experience sewing a sling baby carrier?*



No, but I have one of these:  http://www.amazon.com/Crown-Crafts-Original-BabySling-Sears/dp/B000034DCJ/ref=pd_sbs_ba_1  that I could send you (free) if you want.



UGH!  I just melted my embroidery!  Someone posted just the other day about the polyester thread melting....I can attest that it's true!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aksunshine said:


> *Does anyone have any experience sewing a sling baby carrier?*



I've made a bunch, I used only the ones I made with Rebecca because the store-bought one I had for Savannah never fit me really well.  What do you want to know?


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Hey ladies, I am in serious need of HELP!!!! We leave in like 30 days and I just realized I do not, nor can I find t's for DD! I've looked at Walmart, ON, and Target. NOTHING! ahhh. Does anyone know of anywhere else that sells solid, no pocket t's. I need a size 24m/2t. 

TIA!


----------



## peachygreen

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hey ladies, I am in serious need of HELP!!!! We leave in like 30 days and I just realized I do not, nor can I find t's for DD! I've looked at Walmart, ON, and Target. NOTHING! ahhh. Does anyone know of anywhere else that sells solid, no pocket t's. I need a size 24m/2t.
> 
> TIA!



Have you checked Hobby Lobby?  They have lots of plain no pocket t's there.


----------



## billwendy

Nicole - that really is a BIG difference!!!!!! Well, all I can do at this point is hint to DH and cross my fingers, right???? I'd LOVE to have that machine!!!!! Anyone else have the 770??


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hey ladies, I am in serious need of HELP!!!! We leave in like 30 days and I just realized I do not, nor can I find t's for DD! I've looked at Walmart, ON, and Target. NOTHING! ahhh. Does anyone know of anywhere else that sells solid, no pocket t's. I need a size 24m/2t.
> 
> TIA!



If you can't find a t-shirt without a pocket, it' easy enough to remove, before washing just carefully pick out the stitches with a seam ripper from the pocket side...this way if it slips, you nick the pocket and not the shirt.  Then wash and dry, the stitching marks usually come out in the wash.  I've had to do this before and it works well.  What colors are you looking for?


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Nicole - that really is a BIG difference!!!!!! Well, all I can do at this point is hint to DH and cross my fingers, right???? I'd LOVE to have that machine!!!!! Anyone else have the 770??



Sorry to monopolize, but I had the 700i (which is the 770 but with a cable instead of a USB port) I really, really loved it and never had a problem with it.  The girl I traded machines with is super happy with it so far, too.


----------



## princesskayla

ireland_nicole said:


> Wendy- if you promise not to laugh at the pooh sized Momma in the pics, I'll show you a couple to demo the difference between the 4x4 and 5x7.  In the AK, I'm wearing a 5x7 an DH the 4x4 (DS also has one of Heathersue's designs in 5x7)



I love those family pictures. Very sweet. I can't get enough of families who coridinate!


----------



## jeniamt

aksunshine said:


> *Does anyone have any experience sewing a sling baby carrier?*



I made one for Cameron and it was by far my most favorite sling ever!  Measured to fit me perfectly and was super simple to make and wear.  I followed a tutorial I found online, I will try to find the link and post it.


----------



## jeniamt

Found it,

http://www.mykarmababy.com/pages/BabySlingPattern.php

I actually doubled my fabric so I started with a large tube that I turned right side out.  In other words, I didn't need to finish the sides since one long side was a fold and the other was a seam.  I made it out of Kona cotton and it just felt a little more sturdy to me with the fabric doubled.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Nicole - that really is a BIG difference!!!!!! Well, all I can do at this point is hint to DH and cross my fingers, right???? I'd LOVE to have that machine!!!!! Anyone else have the 770??



I have the PE770 and LOVE it!  I use it at least an hour a day...sometimes way more!  I have about 10 thumb drives that I organize my projects on.  All my designs are on the laptop and the desktop (I have 'issues' with loosing my designs once they are on the computer.  I've had more than one computer crash on me loosing all my 'stuff'!!!)

I use the 4x4 size for my GD3's stuff and like Nicole for my hubby's stuff (yeah he likes it on the pocket area too!) but the 5x7 on 90% of everything...I had wanted the 6x10...but now, not so much!

Good luck!

Nini

(please don't tell my hubby that I am such a bad enabler!)


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Nicole - is my Tink shirt a 5x7?
> 
> Ok - Im thinking of an AK stripwork/simply sweet for Kira's big give. I may be using all of the heathersue animals on the strips. What would your advice be to how to work the strips as far as colors -should I do an animal print strip then a black strip with an animal on it (or Khaki or....)? APril is going to make a bowling shirt for her brother to coordinate....what advice do you all have for colors?????
> 
> THANKS!! Wendy
> 
> PS = I was just on the photobucket account - oh my have all the chidren GROWN!!!!



I am having the same debate with myself for Emily's AK outfit. At first I tried to find a collection of animal print and had no luck. I am really bad at coordinating fabric so I figured if I could find a collection it would be easy! So I don't know what to do , I go back and forth from different animal prints to using a tonal green with leaves and some thing brown to coordinate and then someone posted on here a while back a beautiful outfit that had a lot of orange. It was beautiful but I don't remember when it was posted, probably the last thread. I'm sorry I'm no help but I can sympathize with the dilemma.



billwendy said:


> Nicole - that really is a BIG difference!!!!!! Well, all I can do at this point is hint to DH and cross my fingers, right???? I'd LOVE to have that machine!!!!! Anyone else have the 770??



I always do better when I just do it. You know, better to beg forgiveness than ask permission...  I have the 770, ordered from HSN and have to say it's some of the best money I ever spent! 

*T-Shirts*, I lost the quote but if you can't find what you need locally you could order from Jiffyshirts.com They are super fast to ship, most of the time it's the same day. Last time I ordered from them I had my shirts 2 days later.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Ellen - I like that combo too - do you think it works with Zebra print too??? Zebra/khaki/tiger/khaki/giraffe/khaki???? should I put any minnie dot in it for the the straps or bodice or anything????



I do think it would work with the zebra print, and I don't think you NEED to include minnie dot, but it would be cute either way.  Using the animals with the mickey hats will be adorable.



ireland_nicole said:


>



Love this family pictures and the outfits are awesome!!


----------



## Jaylin

Ireland Nicole....LOVE the family pics!  Your daughters dresses are gorgeous!  

And my 2cents about hoop size.....I've found that I use my 6x10 hoop all the time for my 7yo shirts.  the 5x7 designs just look way too small on the shirt if I'm not putting any lettering on it!  But as long as you put a name or something underneath a 5x7 it's doable......personally I would hold out for the 6x10!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm more or less done with the Prince Charming outfit for Connor.  I just need to hem the shirt and the pants.  I'm sort of starting to panic because I have just 7 weeks left to sew and at least 5 more dresses to make!  I finished Alexa's Cinderella dress but don't have a pic yet.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ireland_nicole said:


> .



Love all the matching family stuff!  I wish I had a little more time!  But I don't think my dh would be as nearly as good a sport about it as yours!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here is the finished Cindy dress minus a model.  I took these with my cell phone so not the best quality.  I still need to add buttons and remove basting threads.






And a closer view of the bodice.






I didn't do the carriage.  I am nowhere nearly that talented.  I found it on etsy.  I'm actually thinking of getting another one and putting it on a shirt for myself.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ireland_nicole said:


> Wendy- if you promise not to laugh at the pooh sized Momma in the pics, I'll show you a couple to demo the difference between the 4x4 and 5x7.  In the AK, I'm wearing a 5x7 an DH the 4x4 (DS also has one of Heathersue's designs in 5x7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the MK pic, DH has a 4x4, DS and DD 5x7 (w/ DD's rehooped for the words) and I'm wearing 5x7 although you can't see mine very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, can't see DD... heres a better pic of the dress at least



Everything looks great, and I love the family pics!  My new favorite photopass pose is the parents kissing with the kids covering their eyes!!  Love it!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I need to vent!  I just got may confidence back on going the embroidered t-shirts and I screwed up again!  I ruined a shirt, broke a needle and probably did some damage to my machine.  I have 16 shirts to do in 22 days and I am afraid to touch my machine!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Oh Nini - you are so naughty!!!! lol
> 
> So, you guys know I have an ol' 4x4. Is 5x7 what most of you use, or do I need to hold out for a megahoop?????? thats 6x10, right?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the outpouring of love for Kira's Big Give - we are doing well - I was wondering 2 things - Would anyone be willing to make any kind of tshirt for good 'ol Dad? Also wondering if anyone wanted to do any bracelets for Mom and Kira (and maybe Grandma?). Pixie dust is always welcome as are any additional outfits for the Kids!!!



I use my 5 x 7 hoop about 95% of the time.  I only use the 4 x 4 on smaller sizes (works great on baby onesies).  I have even elongated the simply sweet bodice by an inch or two just so the 5 x 7 will fit on it.  



thebeesknees said:


> Uhhh - I am so tired right now! We have to volunteer 40 hours per year for my kids' new school, so I've been trying to get as many done as soon as possible so I'm not scrambling at the end of the year. Anyway, they had 150 chair pocket things for the kindergarteners and 3rd graders that needed to be taken in a bit due to being too wide. Right up my alley! Except that they just came in yesterday and they wanted them done by tomorrow! I worked all day yesterday and today and finally finished them so I can take them in tomorrow morning. Then I get a call this afternoon, "Oh, by the way, we need sheets for all the preschoolers' nap mats. Can you make those, too?" I think I am going to be due for a neck and shoulder massage after all this sewing - I am so stiff! At least I am plowing through my volunteer time. I think I may need to sew a bit slower, though, so I can knock off the rest of my hours with this other project.



That sounds like a lot of work.  I agree - stretch that last project out....you will be finished with those 40 hours before you know it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Wendy- if you promise not to laugh at the pooh sized Momma in the pics, I'll show you a couple to demo the difference between the 4x4 and 5x7.  In the AK, I'm wearing a 5x7 an DH the 4x4 (DS also has one of Heathersue's designs in 5x7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the MK pic, DH has a 4x4, DS and DD 5x7 (w/ DD's rehooped for the words) and I'm wearing 5x7 although you can't see mine very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, can't see DD... heres a better pic of the dress at least



And why are we just now getting to see these photos???????  They are great.  Love the family pics.  



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hey ladies, I am in serious need of HELP!!!! We leave in like 30 days and I just realized I do not, nor can I find t's for DD! I've looked at Walmart, ON, and Target. NOTHING! ahhh. Does anyone know of anywhere else that sells solid, no pocket t's. I need a size 24m/2t.
> 
> TIA!



I was going to add my vote for jiffyshirts.com.  They have super quick turnaround time AND they are a lot less expensive than most places you find them.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm more or less done with the Prince Charming outfit for Connor.  I just need to hem the shirt and the pants.  I'm sort of starting to panic because I have just 7 weeks left to sew and at least 5 more dresses to make!  I finished Alexa's Cinderella dress but done have a pic yet.



Great job.  He is the cutest little prince charming I have ever seen.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the finished Cindy dress minus a model.  I took these with my cell phone so not the best quality.  I still need to add buttons and remove basting threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer view of the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the carriage.  I am nowhere nearly that talented.  I found it on etsy.  I'm actually thinking of getting another one and putting it on a shirt for myself.



Very pretty...I really like the carriage.  She will get lots of compliments on that dress.

*annakris* - love all of the outfits!!

*Wendy* - I vote for animal print and khaki....sometime the appliques blend in too much when you put them on black making them hard to see.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> If you can't find a t-shirt without a pocket, it' easy enough to remove, before washing just carefully pick out the stitches with a seam ripper from the pocket side...this way if it slips, you nick the pocket and not the shirt.  Then wash and dry, the stitching marks usually come out in the wash.  I've had to do this before and it works well.  What colors are you looking for?



Ah, great idea! I will have to order them from ON then, I don't have much time. I just need white and light pink, I wanted purple but white can do. 

14 customs in 30 days!!! ahhh.


----------



## vester

HI all, 

Well, I havent been on in a while, and its because I was exhausted from making the snow white, jessie, cinderella, animal kingdom, t-shirts, pillowcase, autograph book *gasp*....... for our trip in May    I promsie to post pics though, which I have been remiss in doing!

But now, my daughter, who ALREADY has a snow white shirt and a cinderella dress, wants to be (you guessed it) BELLE for halloween. 

Does anyone have a "youcanmakethis.com" pattern that you could point me to - or pictures of what they have done for the yellow Belle dress? 

...and so the madness begins again  haha!

Vester


----------



## thefigueroas

I wanted to say that I am loving what has been posted recently! 

Also, I promised to post my University of Texas Longhorn dress when finished so here it is.  The picture isn't the best as it is from my phone but the general idea is met.


----------



## revrob

thefigueroas said:


> I wanted to say that I am loving what has been posted recently!
> 
> Also, I promised to post my University of Texas Longhorn dress when finished so here it is.  The picture isn't the best as it is from my phone but the general idea is met.



NOW you're talkin'!  That's CUTE!!! Hook 'Em Horns!


----------



## aksunshine

jeniamt said:


> Found it,
> 
> http://www.mykarmababy.com/pages/BabySlingPattern.php
> 
> I actually doubled my fabric so I started with a large tube that I turned right side out.  In other words, I didn't need to finish the sides since one long side was a fold and the other was a seam.  I made it out of Kona cotton and it just felt a little more sturdy to me with the fabric doubled.


Thank you! That was another question, what fabric! I will check it out!


WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the finished Cindy dress minus a model.  I took these with my cell phone so not the best quality.  I still need to add buttons and remove basting threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer view of the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the carriage.  I am nowhere nearly that talented.  I found it on etsy.  I'm actually thinking of getting another one and putting it on a shirt for myself.


It is very pretty! I would go for aking a T for you, too!


thefigueroas said:


> I wanted to say that I am loving what has been posted recently!
> 
> Also, I promised to post my University of Texas Longhorn dress when finished so here it is.  The picture isn't the best as it is from my phone but the general idea is met.


Cute!


ireland_nicole said:


> Wendy- if you promise not to laugh at the pooh sized Momma in the pics, I'll show you a couple to demo the difference between the 4x4 and 5x7.  In the AK, I'm wearing a 5x7 an DH the 4x4 (DS also has one of Heathersue's designs in 5x7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the MK pic, DH has a 4x4, DS and DD 5x7 (w/ DD's rehooped for the words) and I'm wearing 5x7 although you can't see mine very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, can't see DD... heres a better pic of the dress at least


Love these!!! I have never done the "kissing" pose! Cute!


DisneyKings said:


> No, but I have one of these:  http://www.amazon.com/Crown-Crafts-Original-BabySling-Sears/dp/B000034DCJ/ref=pd_sbs_ba_1  that I could send you (free) if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> UGH!  I just melted my embroidery!  Someone posted just the other day about the polyester thread melting....I can attest that it's true!


Sorry about your ebroidery! It looks padded, do you think it is hot? I would love to try it if it means less to sew!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've made a bunch, I used only the ones I made with Rebecca because the store-bought one I had for Savannah never fit me really well.  What do you want to know?



I don't know, yet, but glad to know people HAVE made them. Just thinking about it right now! Thanks!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aksunshine said:


> Thank you! That was another question, what fabric! I will check it out!
> 
> I don't know, yet, but glad to know people HAVE made them. Just thinking about it right now! Thanks!!!



I never thought about doubling the fabric, that's a good idea.  I just made mine out of fun prints, I'd buy 2 yards of something I liked, and I had several so there was one in every car and the house too.  I wore Rebecca alot, she was a tiny baby and hated being cold, so she was happier in the sling.  I got my rings at slingrings.com, I just checked and they're still in business.


----------



## abfight

Ok I have ANOTHER question.  I have been quilting alot longer than I have been making clothes.  When I find a cool design that I want to hand quilt I just trace it onto the unsticky side of glad press n seal wrap, stick the wrap to the quilt and off I go.  Now to the question,  I want to do just the outline of a mickey head on a t shirt, has anyone ever tried this or would I be better of with wax paper. FYI i have to "hand applique"


----------



## jonesephus

OK wise sewers, does anyone know of a simple purse pattern for little girls?  I am hoping for something smallish (for a 4 yo) that is able to go cross body, and closes-- can be a zipper or a flap?  I have extra material from the dresses, and I thought a little matching purse would be sweet.......


----------



## erikawolf2004

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm more or less done with the Prince Charming outfit for Connor.  I just need to hem the shirt and the pants.  I'm sort of starting to panic because I have just 7 weeks left to sew and at least 5 more dresses to make!  I finished Alexa's Cinderella dress but don't have a pic yet.



Love this, he is just Charming


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof2princesses said:


> Teresa and Heather's sister in law Barbara goes in for surgery tomorrow at 8 am.  Please pray for her and her whole family.



Oh, thank you so much for posting this for me!!! I've been in such a state these past two weeks, I didn't get here to do it!  You are so sweet!!! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> I just have to say HeatherSue is the BEST!!!!  But I think you all already know that!!!!
> 
> Thank you HeatherSue for being so great!!!!
> 
> Erika



Well, I would absolutely have to agree with that one! (if I didn't, she might tell our Mommy on me!) 

She is absolutely the best sister anyone could ever have. 


ok, I know you are talking about her embroidery designs, and I agree, she is AMAZING with digitizing!!! 



tricia said:


> For those of us wondering about Teresa and Heather's sil.  Teresa just posted this on facebook
> 
> Teresa Hoffman Johnson  About ready to head on up to the hospital. I hear Barbara is doing really well today, so hopefully she will be out of recovery soon.



And, thank you too! I just couldn't get back here before now to update anyone. I so appreciate you guys posting for us! 



vester said:


> HI all,
> 
> Well, I havent been on in a while, and its because I was exhausted from making the snow white, jessie, cinderella, animal kingdom, t-shirts, pillowcase, autograph book *gasp*....... for our trip in May    I promsie to post pics though, which I have been remiss in doing!
> 
> But now, my daughter, who ALREADY has a snow white shirt and a cinderella dress, wants to be (you guessed it) BELLE for halloween.
> 
> Does anyone have a "youcanmakethis.com" pattern that you could point me to - or pictures of what they have done for the yellow Belle dress?
> 
> ...and so the madness begins again  haha!
> 
> Vester



I mad a Belle from the Simply Sweet, using the modifications Carla has on her blog. http://www.scientificseamstress.com  It was for a customer, so I don't have a picture of it on, but here it is:

I'm not crazy about this picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## RMAMom

jonesephus said:


> OK wise sewers, does anyone know of a simple purse pattern for little girls?  I am hoping for something smallish (for a 4 yo) that is able to go cross body, and closes-- can be a zipper or a flap?  I have extra material from the dresses, and I thought a little matching purse would be sweet.......



The Aivilo one hour hipster might work, you'll find it at  YCMT.com


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks to everyone who has prayed for my brother's wife, Barbara. As most of you know, she had breast cancer 2 years ago, which we just found out spread to her back. On Monday, she had surgery to remove the mass and to put rods and pins and some sort of cage thing in her back as well as fuse together 11 vertebrae (the tumor had crushed her vertebrae). On Monday morning, the doctor read the CT Scans and we found out that Barbara had a spot on her lung and on her liver. We were all pretty devastated to hear that. But, they hope that the radiation and chemo she will have to have will take care of those (we don't know if the spots are cancer at this point). 

Barbara is healing extremely well from surgery and should be heading home any minute. She will have 2-3 weeks of radiation 5X a week, and then chemo, so she has some rough times ahead of her, but she is strong and she has a wonderful positive outlook on things, so that will help her get through this. She also has a family that loves her fiercely! So, that should help too!  Please continue to pray for her.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Continuing to pray for Barbara and all of you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> Wendy- if you promise not to laugh at the pooh sized Momma in the pics, I'll show you a couple to demo the difference between the 4x4 and 5x7.  In the AK, I'm wearing a 5x7 an DH the 4x4 (DS also has one of Heathersue's designs in 5x7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the MK pic, DH has a 4x4, DS and DD 5x7 (w/ DD's rehooped for the words) and I'm wearing 5x7 although you can't see mine very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, can't see DD... heres a better pic of the dress at least



I love all your pictures. The outfits came out great. 

Did anyone know you could get tinkerbelle wings done by the photopass people? Kirstas came out too dark. 



teresajoy said:


> I mad a Belle from the Simply Sweet, using the modifications Carla has on her blog. http://www.scientificseamstress.com  It was for a customer, so I don't have a picture of it on, but here it is:
> 
> I'm not crazy about this picture, but you get the idea!



I don't remember seeing this before, I think it's adorable!!


----------



## jonesephus

RMAMom said:


> The Aivilo one hour hipster might work, you'll find it at  YCMT.com


Ohh, that might work, thank you!


----------



## Disneymom1218

My daughter's therapist has suggested a weighted blanket for her and she is looking into the weight needed for her. I had at one time the directions someone posted for making our own but I have lost them when my PC crashed. could one of you Mommies who made one send me a link to the directions or possibly PM me the directions. I have an idea of how it is to be done , but I want to make it right.

Thanks in Advance,
Josette


----------



## NiniMorris

Disneymom1218 said:


> My daughter's therapist has suggested a weighted blanket for her and she is looking into the weight needed for her. I had at one time the directions someone posted for making our own but I have lost them when my PC crashed. could one of you Mommies who made one send me a link to the directions or possibly PM me the directions. I have an idea of how it is to be done , but I want to make it right.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Josette



That was Kristin...Kdzbear (?) I thought it was in the bookmarks, but I didn't see it doing a quick search.  It has been a couple threads ago.

Nini


----------



## aksunshine

aksunshine said:


> Ok, this is bugging me! I had planned for Isabelle to wear this to Fantasmic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I found this super cute design, since we are eating at Teppan Edo that evening. I could make something with this on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can always wear Steamboat Willie elsewhere. WWYD????? AND IF you made an outfit with above design, what king of fabric do you think you would use? Something Japanese-y?



This is from my PTR. WWYD?


----------



## jeniamt

vester said:


> HI all,
> 
> Well, I havent been on in a while, and its because I was exhausted from making the snow white, jessie, cinderella, animal kingdom, t-shirts, pillowcase, autograph book *gasp*....... for our trip in May    I promsie to post pics though, which I have been remiss in doing!
> 
> But now, my daughter, who ALREADY has a snow white shirt and a cinderella dress, wants to be (you guessed it) BELLE for halloween.
> 
> Does anyone have a "youcanmakethis.com" pattern that you could point me to - or pictures of what they have done for the yellow Belle dress?
> 
> ...and so the madness begins again  haha!
> 
> Vester



I sort of just winged this and made it in one evening from a simply sweet.  I bought really cheap yellow fabric that I thought was the right shade but it was one giant wrinkled mess.  The skirt has two layers, one that is bustled up every 14 inches or so and flanked with the same sheer fabric I draped around the shoulders.  I added a fabric rose in the middle of the chest... mostly to conceal the ends of the sheer fabric.  Sorry this isn't the greatest picture but hopefully you will get the point. 






Not quite a costume but thought it might give you some ideas.  Also a simply sweet.


----------



## Disneymom1218

NiniMorris said:


> That was Kristin...Kdzbear (?) I thought it was in the bookmarks, but I didn't see it doing a quick search.  It has been a couple threads ago.
> 
> Nini



Thanks , I found a tutorial for making one. I will be out tomorrow as long as Earl does not hit us too hard getting the supplies to make this. I can not have another night like tonight


----------



## GrammaBelle

So, I've only used my Brother embroidery machine for Heather Sue's disney designs. I was just informed last week that my son is getting married this spring  and my new dil-to-be wants me to look into putting something on the dress.  She's thinking an ivy vine with flowers (roses) intermingled.  Where do I go to look for pretty embroidery patterns?  I am clueless about all this. Thanks for any help


----------



## itsheresomewhere

GrammaBelle said:


> So, I've only used my Brother embroidery machine for Heather Sue's disney designs. I was just informed last week that my son is getting married this spring  and my new dil-to-be wants me to look into putting something on the dress.  She's thinking an ivy vine with flowers (roses) intermingled.  Where do I go to look for pretty embroidery patterns?  I am clueless about all this. Thanks for any help



I love Embroidery library aka centsational.   They great floral designs and great sales.  Stitchs out very nice.


----------



## NaeNae

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks , I found a tutorial for making one. I will be out tomorrow as long as Earl does not hit us too hard getting the supplies to make this. I can not have another night like tonight



I have made several with these directions.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36821111&postcount=1201


----------



## Disneymom1218

NaeNae said:


> I have made several with these directions.
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36821111&postcount=1201



Thanks that is the post i was looking for in my stressful meltdown.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Nini - I think I might be getting a special gift from HSN because of you!!!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that Billy wont make me wait to get it if he did order it!!!

Would anyone like to make pillowcases, bracelets or a special shirt for Dad for Kira's big give???????? It would be greatly appreciated - any pixie dust would also be awesome!!!!

tonight Bill and I went to target and 5 below to get middle school supplies for the Back Pack drive at our local church - WOW - I didnt realize how much that stuff all adds up to! We felt priviledged to do it, and hope it really helps a family out!! How do you guys with multiple children do those long lists!!!??? WOW!!!! Parents are amazing people!!!!!


----------



## kdzbear

Disneymom1218 said:


> My daughter's therapist has suggested a weighted blanket for her and she is looking into the weight needed for her. I had at one time the directions someone posted for making our own but I have lost them when my PC crashed. could one of you Mommies who made one send me a link to the directions or possibly PM me the directions. I have an idea of how it is to be done , but I want to make it right.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Josette





NiniMorris said:


> That was Kristin...Kdzbear (?) I thought it was in the bookmarks, but I didn't see it doing a quick search.  It has been a couple threads ago.
> 
> Nini




Yes, it was me. Thank you Nini for finding it for her. As you know I have been a little pre-occupied tonight with Tyler and his school. I did teach 6 of my Junior Girl Scouts how to make headbands with a sewing machine at Scouts last night. I will get Breanna to put hers on tomorrow so I can take a picture.


----------



## princesskayla

One more sewing day til Disney!  When I get done tomorrow, I will post my final count of outfits that I made or embellished. My list for tomorrow includes: two skirts to attach to bodices with peplums, three pairs of easy fits, three portrait peasant tops, one halter top (including embroidery design), two shirts to be embroidered, and one smocked dress. They are all cut out and most are about 1/3 to 1/2 way finished. Think I can do it?


----------



## jessica52877

Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Nini - I think I might be getting a special gift from HSN because of you!!!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that Billy wont make me wait to get it if he did order it!!!
> 
> Would anyone like to make pillowcases, bracelets or a special shirt for Dad for Kira's big give???????? It would be greatly appreciated - any pixie dust would also be awesome!!!!
> 
> tonight Bill and I went to target and 5 below to get middle school supplies for the Back Pack drive at our local church - WOW - I didnt realize how much that stuff all adds up to! We felt priviledged to do it, and hope it really helps a family out!! How do you guys with multiple children do those long lists!!!??? WOW!!!! Parents are amazing people!!!!!



Aren't you guys the sweetest! I really try to hit any sale I see if I am in the area. Staples and Office Max have been having tons of $.01 sales or super cheap, but it isn't worth it for me to just drive there. Walmart is usually super cheap, but Target is right there on most things. I have the same backpack from TCP that I bought for $5 before Dallas started Kindergarten, poor kid wishes it would get a hole! Some of those backpacks are expensive!


----------



## erikawolf2004

princesskayla said:


> One more sewing day til Disney!  When I get done tomorrow, I will post my final count of outfits that I made or embellished. My list for tomorrow includes: two skirts to attach to bodices with peplums, three pairs of easy fits, three portrait peasant tops, one halter top (including embroidery design), two shirts to be embroidered, and one smocked dress. They are all cut out and most are about 1/3 to 1/2 way finished. Think I can do it?



I'm tired just reading that list....sew like a mad women and have a great time!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

aksunshine said:


> This is from my PTR. WWYD?



I have seen some really cute asian food fabrics out there that would be fun with this and she could wear it after the trip also.


----------



## Beka

itsheresomewhere said:


> I love Embroidery library aka centsational.   They great floral designs and great sales.  Stitchs out very nice.



Do you have a link?  I've done a few searches & came up with nada


----------



## Beka

jessica52877 said:


> Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.



I think it's adorable!  Works great for her skin.


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you guys the sweetest! I really try to hit any sale I see if I am in the area. Staples and Office Max have been having tons of $.01 sales or super cheap, but it isn't worth it for me to just drive there. Walmart is usually super cheap, but Target is right there on most things. I have the same backpack from TCP that I bought for $5 before Dallas started Kindergarten, poor kid wishes it would get a hole! Some of those backpacks are expensive!



CUTE!  Great job, Jessica!



Beka said:


> Do you have a link?  I've done a few searches & came up with nada



www.emblibrary.com


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Please help me!  Ugh!  I got the brother 1034D serger for my birthday this week and I would like to do a rolled hem on a outfit I am trying to finish but I can't seem to get the tension right.  I was do the narrow rolled hem with the 3 threads.  What do you set your tensions as?  My upper looper (green thread) is loose looking.  I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong!!!  I am getting so frustrated!!!!!  Any advice anyone?


----------



## busy mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please help me!  Ugh!  I got the brother 1034D serger for my birthday this week and I would like to do a rolled hem on a outfit I am trying to finish but I can't seem to get the tension right.  I was do the narrow rolled hem with the 3 threads.  What do you set your tensions as?  My upper looper (green thread) is loose looking.  I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong!!!  I am getting so frustrated!!!!!  Any advice anyone?



I have always set the needle thread tension at 4, the upperlooper at 3, and the lowelooper at 6.  Those are the manuals suggestions and they seem to work for me.   Good luck.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

busy mommy said:


> I have always set the needle thread tension at 4, the upperlooper at 3, and the lowelooper at 6.  Those are the manuals suggestions and they seem to work for me.   Good luck.



Thanks.  I tried that too and it just doesn't look good. I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong.  Maybe I should re-thread it and see if that helps.


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks.  I tried that too and it just doesn't look good. I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong.  Maybe I should re-thread it and see if that helps.



I don't want to make you sound stupid - but I've heard of this happening before, and I've even done it myself before.  Did you lower your presser foot?  I know it sounds strange, but with many sewing machines, we can't sew with our presser foot up because our machines beep and tell us to lower them.  Sergers don't do that, and because of the angle of the foot, it LOOKS like in the front that the presser foot is down.  You might just want to double check in the back and make sure you have lowered the foot, try again on a scrap and see if it is any different.


----------



## busy mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks.  I tried that too and it just doesn't look good. I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong.  Maybe I should re-thread it and see if that helps.



Did you change the stitch lengths on the side of the machine?


----------



## RMAMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please help me!  Ugh!  I got the brother 1034D serger for my birthday this week and I would like to do a rolled hem on a outfit I am trying to finish but I can't seem to get the tension right.  I was do the narrow rolled hem with the 3 threads.  What do you set your tensions as?  My upper looper (green thread) is loose looking.  I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong!!!  I am getting so frustrated!!!!!  Any advice anyone?




I also have the 1034D and am still learning how to use it. My machine came with two books one was a thicker book and the other was a white book that has exact settings for rolled hems on the bottom of page 7 and the top of page 8. I don't know if you looked at that or not but I thought I would mention it because it's the only way I was able to figure it out. I'm sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I just finished my tally of things I still have to do before our trip in 12 weeks.  A total of 6 dresses and 61 shirts.  Of those 12 weeks I will be out of commission for at least 3 with my neck surgery.

Now, I have to start prioritizing what I will have to leave undone!  How does one go about doing that?  I still have 5 or 6 other things I wanted to make before then, but don't see that happening!  I can't sew for more than an hour before the pain gets too bad, so the couple of weeks before the surgery aren't going to be much help!

Just once I want a drama free trip!!!!!

OK.. whining over. If anyone sees a great sale on Disney shirts let me know!  I'm about to pop over to the Disney store to see what I can find...wish me luck!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> I don't want to make you sound stupid - but I've heard of this happening before, and I've even done it myself before.  Did you lower your presser foot?  I know it sounds strange, but with many sewing machines, we can't sew with our presser foot up because our machines beep and tell us to lower them.  Sergers don't do that, and because of the angle of the foot, it LOOKS like in the front that the presser foot is down.  You might just want to double check in the back and make sure you have lowered the foot, try again on a scrap and see if it is any different.





RMAMom said:


> I also have the 1034D and am still learning how to use it. My machine came with two books one was a thicker book and the other was a white book that has exact settings for rolled hems on the bottom of page 7 and the top of page 8. I don't know if you looked at that or not but I thought I would mention it because it's the only way I was able to figure it out. I'm sorry I can't be more help.



Thanks for all of the quick responses!  I do have my presser foot down (once I didn't so I learned that quickly) and I have it at those settings.  I rethreaded the machine too.  I have always picked up things quickly on my other machines so I don't know why this is giving me such a problem.  I have it set to the "R" on the side too.  Here are some pictures so you can see what it is doing:








I am trying the 3 thread one so I have the yellow set to 0 but I have even tried moving that around to see if that would help.  Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

I would like to make my DGD capri pants using the easy fit pattern but I don't like the overly wide leg. Can anyone explain to me how to cut it down a little without taking in the hips so that they are to small? Has anyone seen or done tutorials on this? Thank you.


----------



## RMAMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for all of the quick responses!  I do have my presser foot down (once I didn't so I learned that quickly) and I have it at those settings.  I rethreaded the machine too.  I have always picked up things quickly on my other machines so I don't know why this is giving me such a problem.  I have it set to the "R" on the side too.  Here are some pictures so you can see what it is doing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying the 3 thread one so I have the yellow set to 0 but I have even tried moving that around to see if that would help.  Ugh!!!!!!




You have different settings than I have in my book. Page 8 for a narrow rolled edge has Right needle 4.0, upper looper 5.0 and lower looper 7.0 The knife should be 3.0 - 5.0, stitch finger is off stitch length R.  I hope that helps.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ireland_nicole said:


> ?



I love the stitch sets.  So cute!  And the aline is really pretty!



peachygreen said:


> Here you go



This is really cute!  I love the style of the 4 quarters.  

Love it


ellenbenny said:


> I completed these outfits for Jame's Big Give, I could use an address Stacey if you happen to see this here.  I posted on the big give board too.
> 
> For James:



Spongebob!  Sara Beth is just asking to watch that show!  I really like the toy story outfits.  Where did you find that fabric?  My local Joanns has very little disney fabric.



jas0202 said:


> I made the stepsister dresses this weekend for 1900 park fare!  I am not 100% in love with them, but I am more critical of my own work, of course.  I just think the waist is laying funny for some reason.  Oh well, my girls will be ecstatic no matter what they look like and hopefully they will get some attention from Anastasia and Drizella!
> 
> They are a portrait peasant bodice, and then I attached the skirt and peplum with Carla's "princessified" instructions.  Here they are:


They came out great!  I don't think the waist looks funny. 



ollyg said:


> Ellen
> 
> I just wanted to share this pic of Olivia's 1st day of kindergarten.  I bought this dress from you last year.  She also wore it on her 1st day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a great back to school outfit!  And she looks really sweet in it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ,Too many pictures...
> (Hannah has a facination with hair and made poor baby Megan cry.
> Big Sisters loving on Little Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 peas in a pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love these tops/dresses!  And how sweet they all look together!  I especially love the 2 little ones together.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am doing the happy dance because I finally have some stuff done that I can post.  Sorry if you already saw it on facebook.
> Halloween Vida Front



I love the halloween vida.  I am going to try and get one done before Halloween!  The aline is pretty too!  I really want to get one done, but I just never have time!  I have at least 3 patterns from ycmt that I still haven't used!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I'm finally posting what I have been up to lately
> Here is the Snow White Vida that I made for our dinner in Germany...that is where she is from right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in the next post::



You have been hard at work!  THey are all great! I love the material in the fall vida, very pretty!  And how colorful is that Halloween one!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Today my DD started kindergarten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to finishing her Animal Kindgom dress and the many others in my to do pile::



What pattern did you use for the back to school dress?  It is to cute! And the cape is great!  My mom used to make those for us when we were little!  The bags are great too.  I love new bags!



ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for Kira's Big Give.  I used shirring in the back, I am really hoping this will fit her comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great dalmation dress!  I used the same pillow piece for dd's dress.  It was one of the first dresses I ever made.  She now wears it as a top over leggins!
> 
> 
> 
> annakris1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies totally inspire me. I love getting up each morning and seeing what everyone has been working on. I have been lurking for months now and finally have some things to contribute! My sister has two beautiful girls that she has fostered and will be adopting in the next few months, and it makes me so happy to make things for them. It is crazy, when my daughter was little I didn't have the time, energy or know-how to make her anything, and now I am obsessed with making things for my nieces! We leave for WDW in 9 days and I still have 4 dresses to finish!
> 
> My first creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being the great group of people that you are!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything came out great!  I love the simply sweets.  Still one of my favorite patterns.  It is an easy pattern and very versatile! The animal kingdom outfit came out really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited.  I just booked a trip to WDW for just Lauren and I to meet some disboutiquers!  Who else might be there late Jan - early Feb?
> 
> Lauren and I will be at POP Jan 29 to Feb 1 - very short trip but so worth it to finally meet some of my friends:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEAH!!!  We will be there!  Jan 29-Feb 3!!  I can't wait to meet some fellow disboutiquers!  We need to start up a dismeet thread!
Click to expand...


----------



## ellenbenny

mommyof2princesses said:


> Spongebob!  Sara Beth is just asking to watch that show!  I really like the toy story outfits.  Where did you find that fabric?  My local Joanns has very little disney fabric.



I got the toy story fabric on line at hancockfabrics.com


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

RMAMom said:


> You have different settings than I have in my book. Page 8 for a narrow rolled edge has Right needle 4.0, upper looper 5.0 and lower looper 7.0 The knife should be 3.0 - 5.0, stitch finger is off stitch length R.  I hope that helps.



I have my settings at that now but still doesn't look right.  Not quite as loopy as the photo.  It is a little tighter but the left edge still has small green loops coming out of it.  When you say the knife should be at 3.0-5.0, how do you adjust that?  That is the part I can't figure out.  I seriously feel like I am going to start crying.  I don't know what I am doing wrong.  I have done what the book says over and over.  So far I am really disliking this whole serger thing.


----------



## Disneymom1218

jessica52877 said:


> Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you guys the sweetest! I really try to hit any sale I see if I am in the area. Staples and Office Max have been having tons of $.01 sales or super cheap, but it isn't worth it for me to just drive there. Walmart is usually super cheap, but Target is right there on most things. I have the same backpack from TCP that I bought for $5 before Dallas started Kindergarten, poor kid wishes it would get a hole! Some of those backpacks are expensive!


As an avid Tim Burton Fan and  HUGE HUGE NMBC fan I say your Sally ROCKS!!!!!!! I so wish I had the courage and self assurance to do that.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aksunshine said:


> I embellshed these little shortalls for Gabriel to wear to Garden Grill! I am working on  coordinating dress for Isabelle. Most of the pieces are cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working n an Emma top for Isabelle. I did this this morning, too. It is supposed to say on the bottom in he green, "...It moves us all." but my machine got wonky and didn't want to cooperate. I doubed my stabilizer, but the letters were so dense that it pulled a bit. Oh, that yellow dot is my centering mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, Gabriel was good for a bit to let me work on these things!



Love the shortalls! So cute!Great start to the top!  I hate when my machine goes wonky.  Wished you lived closer so I could borrow that cutie!



aksunshine said:


> So many cute things! I love all he Vidas posted lately! And that Dalmation dress for Kira is so cute! Isabelle would love it, too, so I bet Kira is going to be comfy and proud!
> 
> Stacy- I am jealous! That is EXACTLY waht I want to do! Just a 3 day weekend to meet everyone!! Maybe it will work out?!



You can make it work!  We need lots and lots of us there for the biggest meet eva!



DisneyKings said:


> I may have to go meet everyone too!


Yes, you too!  The more the better!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm more or less done with the Prince Charming outfit for Connor.  I just need to hem the shirt and the pants.  I'm sort of starting to panic because I have just 7 weeks left to sew and at least 5 more dresses to make!  I finished Alexa's Cinderella dress but don't have a pic yet.



How cute!  I love seeing the little boys dressed up for Cinderella!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the finished Cindy dress minus a model.  I took these with my cell phone so not the best quality.  I still need to add buttons and remove basting threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the carriage.  I am nowhere nearly that talented.  I found it on etsy.  I'm actually thinking of getting another one and putting it on a shirt for myself.



The dress came out great!  Now we need a pic with the model in it!



ncmomof2 said:


> I need to vent!  I just got may confidence back on going the embroidered t-shirts and I screwed up again!  I ruined a shirt, broke a needle and probably did some damage to my machine.  I have 16 shirts to do in 22 days and I am afraid to touch my machine!



I don't have an embroidery machine, my mom does, but when I use mine to do hand embroidery I always have to walk away.  I have ruined many a t-shirt.  They seem to be harder for me to do.



thefigueroas said:


> I wanted to say that I am loving what has been posted recently!
> 
> Also, I promised to post my University of Texas Longhorn dress when finished so here it is.  The picture isn't the best as it is from my phone but the general idea is met.


It came out so cute!



jessica52877 said:


> Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.



That is great Jessica!  I love it the colors of the dress!



ellenbenny said:


> I got the toy story fabric on line at hancockfabrics.com



Thanks!  i wonder if they would have it in the store.  I will be at MIL this weekend and she has one near her.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I've been looking for an embroidery machine & may have had an opportunity fall in my lap??? The lady I'm getting to sew window treatments & throw pillows for my daughter's room asked if I'd want anything embroidered. I told her no, b/c I'm actually looking into buying a machine for myself. 

She said she has a new Brother (5x7?) but is looking to sell her Bernina from several years ago. She said it came w/ a magic card or something like that.  She said she was gonna ck ebay to see the going rate.

Are these machines any good? If so, do you think I should jump on this if the price is right? Thanks for your help


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I don't want to make you sound stupid - but I've heard of this happening before, and I've even done it myself before.  Did you lower your presser foot?  I know it sounds strange, but with many sewing machines, we can't sew with our presser foot up because our machines beep and tell us to lower them.  Sergers don't do that, and because of the angle of the foot, it LOOKS like in the front that the presser foot is down.  You might just want to double check in the back and make sure you have lowered the foot, try again on a scrap and see if it is any different.



LOL! Done that, more then once! Slow learner here! 



RMAMom said:


> I would like to make my DGD capri pants using the easy fit pattern but I don't like the overly wide leg. Can anyone explain to me how to cut it down a little without taking in the hips so that they are to small? Has anyone seen or done tutorials on this? Thank you.



I just angle it in as I cut the legs, sometimes I'll put a pair of jeans on top to make sure I go in far enough. 



Disneymom1218 said:


> As an avid Tim Burton Fan and  HUGE HUGE NMBC fan I say your Sally ROCKS!!!!!!! I so wish I had the courage and self assurance to do that.



Thanks! You can do anything you believe in!  Practice makes perfect! My first applique didn't look as good as they look now.


----------



## aksunshine

Awww, thanks Nicole!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

cathcing up on about 15 pages of thread ----


clairemolly said:


> I don't pull on the Simply Sweet over my DDs' head...I have them pull it up over their bottom.  I love the way it fits without being too loose, but they are such skinny minnies that it is hard to get over their shoulders.  They go on so much easier from the bottom.  Have your DD try them on her that way...maybe they will still fit.


We have always stepped in instead of over the head. Juliet still can wear her Minnie dot from about 2 yrs ago.



snubie said:


> I am so excited.  I just booked a trip to WDW for just Lauren and I to meet some disboutiquers!  Who else might be there late Jan - early Feb?
> 
> Lauren and I will be at POP Jan 29 to Feb 1 - very short trip but so worth it to finally meet some of my friends.


DH & I will be there for our engagements' 10th anniversary Jan 27-Jan31st --- I will need something to do while he is golfing........ We will be at BLT.




teresajoy said:


> Thanks to everyone who has prayed for my brother's wife, Barbara. As most of you know, she had breast cancer 2 years ago, which we just found out spread to her back. On Monday, she had surgery to remove the mass and to put rods and pins and some sort of cage thing in her back as well as fuse together 11 vertebrae (the tumor had crushed her vertebrae). On Monday morning, the doctor read the CT Scans and we found out that Barbara had a spot on her lung and on her liver. We were all pretty devastated to hear that. But, they hope that the radiation and chemo she will have to have will take care of those (we don't know if the spots are cancer at this point).
> 
> Barbara is healing extremely well from surgery and should be heading home any minute. She will have 2-3 weeks of radiation 5X a week, and then chemo, so she has some rough times ahead of her, but she is strong and she has a wonderful positive outlook on things, so that will help her get through this. She also has a family that loves her fiercely! So, that should help too!  Please continue to pray for her.


She and all of you have been in my thoughts & prayers and will continue to be. Keep Hope.



jessica52877 said:


> Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.


She looks great! the fabric is perfect for her dress, IMO. ANd the skin is wonderful too!



All the outfits are looking quite wonderful everyone --- I had been sewing very busily lately - bibs, burpcloths, little PJ's, and now T-shirts - I forgot to take a pic of the baby things I made! And we already had the shower. Now back to work on T's and soem more bibs for the ope air market!


----------



## erikawolf2004

I have tried a few of my embroidary files and the eyes always seem to mess up  the machine and I remember a while ago there was a conversation about what people did with the eys, some painted them on..is that what most of you do?  Does anyone hand stitch them?  Any other ideas?

Thanks for your input.

warmly, Erika


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have tried a few of my embroidary files and the eyes always seem to mess up  the machine and I remember a while ago there was a conversation about what people did with the eys, some painted them on..is that what most of you do?  Does anyone hand stitch them?  Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> warmly, Erika



I have no idea about your question...but we have twin tickers!!! 

OK, sorry...just thought that deserved a little dance.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> I don't want to make you sound stupid - but I've heard of this happening before, and I've even done it myself before.  Did you lower your presser foot?  I know it sounds strange, but with many sewing machines, we can't sew with our presser foot up because our machines beep and tell us to lower them.  Sergers don't do that, and because of the angle of the foot, it LOOKS like in the front that the presser foot is down.  You might just want to double check in the back and make sure you have lowered the foot, try again on a scrap and see if it is any different.


I won't even begin to say how many times I have started to sew with the foot up.  It happens to everyone a few times.


----------



## erikawolf2004

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I have no idea about your question...but we have twin tickers!!!
> 
> OK, sorry...just thought that deserved a little dance.



I'll  too that!!!

Maybe we will run into eachother there

I have to ask what does TPV CL mean???

Erika


----------



## itsheresomewhere

ENABLER ALERT


Joanns is closing out the disney trims.   I got some for 50 cents a yard to a 1.50 a yard.   I got all of them they had for very cheap.  The girl said they will be getting new soon and all the old was ordered to go.   


I got the mickey heads, tink, cars, nemo, cinderella and a few others.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jessica52877 said:


> Looking for thoughts on Sally's dress and body color. I am not in the mood to patch together her dress and not sure I have anything lighter for her skin if I stick with blue.



I think she looks great. You cold always stitch lines across the dress to give it the appearance of patches.


----------



## 1rockinmama

Make fun of me for not reading through all these amazing posts, (I went through 5 pages before posting this) but I have a question I'm sure is amongst these. 
I went through the photobucket and found the green shirts with mickey/minnie silhouette ears by wendya2J and loved them. Can someone point me in the right direction of where to get more info on how to do those? TIA!
You folks are some TRUE tinker fairies here! I'm so jealous of your work!


----------



## tpettie

I was wondering how you ladies get your fabric???  Where I am the selection is so slim I just can't find much.  I have looked online but it all seems to be ebay stuff.  Thanks for the help.  I did look at the bookmark page but it wasn't working right for me.  I'm in Canada if that makes a difference.


----------



## erikawolf2004

tpettie said:


> I was wondering how you ladies get your fabric???  Where I am the selection is so slim I just can't find much.  I have looked online but it all seems to be ebay stuff.  Thanks for the help.  I did look at the bookmark page but it wasn't working right for me.  I'm in Canada if that makes a difference.



Several people on here get fabric from fabric.com and I have ordered off of ebay and etsy along with purchasing fabric here in town, but it sounds like local isn't an option for you...good luck.  You can order from Joann's and Hancock off their website also and they both have Disney fabric if you are looking for that.

Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

mommyof2princesses said:


> What pattern did you use for the back to school dress?



I use the Indygo Junction Sister Smocks pattern, it is like Matilda Jane's Knot dress, I think you could you Carla C's Simply Sweet for this also, pretty easy dress....my DD has several of these type dresses...in fact I will be making another one very soon

Erika


----------



## lindsey

My first pillowcase dress


----------



## miprender

aksunshine said:


> I finished my first Audrey! Wow! Those ruffles are tough! Isabelle likes it, but I got the waist  bit snug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because!



I just ordered this pattern. The skirt came out really cute. And your baby is so adorable



cisnbabsn8 said:


> It has been a while since I was last on the boards (Major family issues) and I come back and I feel like I have been left in the past!
> 
> First, let me say...your customs are just amazing!  So amazing it almost makes me want to cry cause I don't know how in the world I am going to learn how to do all this!
> 
> But...sniff, sniff...I would love to learn how, where, what is the best way to go about adding applique and embroidery to my customs.  (See....I told you I was gone a long time!!!)  We are prepping for a huge MAW trip as well as a family reunion trip in 2011.  So...I was dusting off my machine and starting my research.   Would anyone tell me what machine works the best for them?  Especially for download capability...or is that not worth doing?
> 
> Thank you in advance for letting me pick ya'll's brains out!!
> 
> Blessings,
> Barbara Jean



I actually like doing the applique better than sewing. That's not saying much as I am not that great of a sewer. But I found a website that showed how to applique. It was quite helpful   http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm

HTH



llaxton said:


> Its a dress pattern on YCMT here is the link  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm



I wish they made this pattern in a bigger size. I have to make all DD7 dresses in a size 10/12. She is just porportioned so weird.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hey ladies, I am in serious need of HELP!!!! We leave in like 30 days and I just realized I do not, nor can I find t's for DD! I've looked at Walmart, ON, and Target. NOTHING! ahhh. Does anyone know of anywhere else that sells solid, no pocket t's. I need a size 24m/2t.
> 
> TIA!



I know our AC Moore carries plain tshirts in those sizes.


----------



## squirrel

miprender said:


> I wish they made this pattern in a bigger size. I have to make all DD7 dresses in a size 10/12. She is just porportioned so weird.



Can't you just add a bit more fabric at the ends of the bodice so that it's large enough?

I made my own pattern of the Simply Sweet.  Measure your daughters chest and then make sure you add about an inch to that, for the finished size.  Add up the bodice pieces and make sure you add in the seam allowances.  My niece is in a size 8 with a 28 1/2" chest.  The bodice when finished is 29 1/2".


----------



## NaeNae

Has anyone set up a thread for those that are going to the dismeet at the end of Jan beginning of Feb?  I'm still waiting to see if I can make it.  If I do it will be a quick trip.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----





WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......


----------



## RMAMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have my settings at that now but still doesn't look right.  Not quite as loopy as the photo.  It is a little tighter but the left edge still has small green loops coming out of it.  When you say the knife should be at 3.0-5.0, how do you adjust that?  That is the part I can't figure out.  I seriously feel like I am going to start crying.  I don't know what I am doing wrong.  I have done what the book says over and over.  So far I am really disliking this whole serger thing.



Without stopping to research I am not sure which one controls that, I think (if I remember correctly) I assumed it was the one to the far left as your looking at the side of the machine. I have only used my serger once or twice and there is definetly a learning curve to it. I am thinking about taking a class at my local sewing shop but haven't done it yet. I hope you were able to figure it out.




lindsey said:


> My first pillowcase dress


Looks great!


----------



## RMAMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......


I think it looks amazing!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



That is awesome!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



Great job!  Makes me want to do another HP dress.  I still can't thank you enough for finding the fabric for me...Rebecca was a hit in Hogsmeade, with teenagers making the most comments on the dress, lol!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



I LOVE it!! Awesome work!


----------



## miprender

squirrel said:


> Can't you just add a bit more fabric at the ends of the bodice so that it's large enough?
> 
> I made my own pattern of the Simply Sweet.  Measure your daughters chest and then make sure you add about an inch to that, for the finished size.  Add up the bodice pieces and make sure you add in the seam allowances.  My niece is in a size 8 with a 28 1/2" chest.  The bodice when finished is 29 1/2".



 I quess I never thought of that. Because I do love the style of that dress.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



LOVE IT!!



lindsey said:


> My first pillowcase dress



It looks great.


----------



## billwendy

lindsey said:


> My first pillowcase dress



Great Job on that!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



lol - you do some complicated work there my friend!!!! WOW!

We are at OCean City, NJ this weekend - the surf was rough last night for sure! wonder what it will be like today? Anyone in the midst of Earl out there?

If anyone would like to do pillowcases for Kira and Christian or any jewlry for Kira or Mom, that'd be great = her Big Give is almost full...just these little things....
click on the button in my siggie and it will take you there!!


----------



## Tweevil

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



What a fantastic job!!  I think it is brilliant!

Where did you get StitchEra?  I looked online but I can't seem to find a way to download it - the free version... Did you have to contact a dealer?

Anyhoo - love it!


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> We are at OCean City, NJ this weekend - the surf was rough last night for sure! wonder what it will be like today? Anyone in the midst of Earl out there?
> 
> If anyone would like to do pillowcases for Kira and Christian or any jewlry for Kira or Mom, that'd be great = her Big Give is almost full...just these little things....
> click on the button in my siggie and it will take you there!!



Hey Wendy!  
Danny and I were going to go to Sea Isle this weekend but are up to our eyeballs getting ready for school... so, take a dip for me.  The weather projections seem good but the tide is a bit fouled up.  I think it's going to be rough for the next couple of days.  Be careful because the rip tides are supposed to be pretty bad.  There are a lot of guys turning their boats because of the swells...

I am going to look around for sometehing for Kira's Mom, did you get shirts for Dad yet?  Let me know and we are working on the cart cover later today so wish us luck! 
Have fun and be safe


----------



## aksunshine

A new little Cousin was born this EARLY morning! Her name is Navy. We are going to see her today!I made this for her last night.










I made it in 0-3size. I hope she gets to wear it, at least once!


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> A new little Cousin was born this EARLY morning! Her name is Navy. We are going to see her today!I made this for her last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it in 0-3size. I hope she gets to wear it, at least once!



I love those little shorts!  I made my first pair of soft waist baby pants last night too.  They are for my great nephew who I will be seeing tomorrow for the first time.  He is about 4 mos old so I made the 3 - 6 mos size.  They look so little to me!  I wish I had made a onesie to match, but ran out of time.  Your set is so cute!


----------



## aksunshine

Those are cute!!! And I REALLY  that fabric!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



This is SOOOO COOL!!!!!!  I wouldn't change a thing!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

aksunshine said:


> A new little Cousin was born this EARLY morning! Her name is Navy. We are going to see her today!I made this for her last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it in 0-3size. I hope she gets to wear it, at least once!



Very sweet, love that rose fabric!!!


----------



## tracipierce

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



wow!! that is truly amazing   I downloaded stitch universal a few weeks back, but I cannot figure out how to use it at all, spent hours on it and still got nowhere... so you have done really well.   Don't suppose you know where there's any tutorials do you lol


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

For those of you who have made the insa...does it run a little big like the vida?  I don't want it to be long on my girls so I am just wondering if I should make the next size down instead.  Any advice?


----------



## tracipierce

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> For those of you who have made the insa...does it run a little big like the vida?  I don't want it to be long on my girls so I am just wondering if I should make the next size down instead.  Any advice?



I've just finished making one, and didn't find that it ran big at all.  The skirt was just about the right length for Cameron, I did a size 10 but she isn't 9 for another 3 weeks.  She isn't particularly tall, but seems to be a bit big waisted, which is why I go the next size up, I usually have to shorten the length but I didn't with the Insa.  Hth?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tracipierce said:


> I've just finished making one, and didn't find that it ran big at all.  The skirt was just about the right length for Cameron, I did a size 10 but she isn't 9 for another 3 weeks.  She isn't particularly tall, but seems to be a bit big waisted, which is why I go the next size up, I usually have to shorten the length but I didn't with the Insa.  Hth?



Thanks! Do you know if their finished length includes a ruffle around the bottom?


----------



## tracipierce

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks! Do you know if their finished length includes a ruffle around the bottom?



No I don't think it does include the ruffle around the bottom, its just for the plain skirt, so you might want to take a little bit off the length for the ruffle


----------



## Piper

All righty now--I just booked Pop for January 26 to Feb 1!  I'm thinking about taking my ticket that my sister is giving me for Christmas and turning it into an annual pass.  I booked room only and got 25% off.

If anyone wants to go solo and plan some days together--or cut down costs by sharing a room--let me know.

If no one has started a "Disboutiquers Meet" thread, I'll start one here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38094707#post38094707


----------



## squirrel

I forgot to use stabilizer on the mickey head applique!

Is it ruined?  It seems to be stitching out okay.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thank You everyone! I have not shown Hermione to Juliet yet. I am still waiting a little bit.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Great job!  Makes me want to do another HP dress.  I still can't thank you enough for finding the fabric for me...Rebecca was a hit in Hogsmeade, with teenagers making the most comments on the dress, lol!


Oh - I want to see the dress! If you posted it, I must have missed it! I know what I want to do for Juliet already but am unsure if the other girls want HP or something else for IOA. I am still waiting for the Dr Suess fabric to come in that I pre-ordered.


Tweevil said:


> What a fantastic job!!  I think it is brilliant!
> 
> Where did you get StitchEra?  I looked online but I can't seem to find a way to download it - the free version... Did you have to contact a dealer?
> 
> Anyhoo - love it!


 I am pretty sure I looked it up "stitcherauniversal" found a dealer on th site and ordered the disk. Mine came from a dealer in CA



tracipierce said:


> wow!! that is truly amazing   I downloaded stitch universal a few weeks back, but I cannot figure out how to use it at all, spent hours on it and still got nowhere... so you have done really well.   Don't suppose you know where there's any tutorials do you lol


Unfortunately I watch a little of video tut that is in the program, then taught myself. I explore a lot as I am doing it because that is how I learn. I did hear that there is a yahoo group that is really good with helping though.


If I have time - My next one is Harry. I can only make them as 6x10 thoughs because of the detail. I suppose I could simplify and make a 5x7.....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Piper said:


> All righty now--I just booked Pop for January 26 to Feb 1!  I'm thinking about taking my ticket that my sister is giving me for Christmas and turning it into an annual pass.  I booked room only and got 25% off.
> 
> If anyone wants to go solo and plan some days together--or cut down costs by sharing a room--let me know.
> 
> If no one has started a "Disboutiquers Meet" thread, I'll start one here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38094707#post38094707


I am not going but wanted to wish you the best.  You deserve a trip and all the magic of Disney.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aksunshine said:


>



That is super-cute!  My oldest daughter's bff is having a baby girl and she is really excited for me to make her some things.  I've never sewn for new babies before so I'm excited too.


----------



## ncmomof2

Those with an emboridery machine, I need help!  I mentioned a few days ago that I thought I might have damaged my machine.  Well, this is what is happening:






This is the back with the stabiliuzer and the thread is jumbiling up.  Does that make sense?  Any ideas?


----------



## MNTwinsMom

Hi Disboutiquers - 

I've lurked on this thread for awhile, admiring our creativity and love for all things Disney.  So, of course my first post on this thread is because I need some help!   (just to prove I read the first post, I'm posting the three bananas)

I've been sewing for a long time, but am the type of person who NEEDS a pattern to go off of.  My son wants to be Luke Skywalker (white tunic, tan pants, lace-up boots) for Halloween and I was wondering if any of you have an idea where I can get a pattern and/or any advice on making a costume.   I'm trying to convince his twin brother to be Han Solo, so I'd take any ideas for that costume as well.

So far I've found a pattern, McCalls M6184, for a karate outfit that I think I could make work.  Does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Hey Wendy!
> Danny and I were going to go to Sea Isle this weekend but are up to our eyeballs getting ready for school... so, take a dip for me.  The weather projections seem good but the tide is a bit fouled up.  I think it's going to be rough for the next couple of days.  Be careful because the rip tides are supposed to be pretty bad.  There are a lot of guys turning their boats because of the swells...
> 
> I am going to look around for sometehing for Kira's Mom, did you get shirts for Dad yet?  Let me know and we are working on the cart cover later today so wish us luck!
> Have fun and be safe



The water is a little rough, but actually I think it was rougher last weekend!!! It was beautiful for most of the day, then the wind shifted to a land breeze and those flies were biting!!!!!! The kids and I stayed in the water most of  the time because of them!!



Piper said:


> All righty now--I just booked Pop for January 26 to Feb 1!  I'm thinking about taking my ticket that my sister is giving me for Christmas and turning it into an annual pass.  I booked room only and got 25% off.
> 
> If anyone wants to go solo and plan some days together--or cut down costs by sharing a room--let me know.
> 
> If no one has started a "Disboutiquers Meet" thread, I'll start one here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38094707#post38094707



Im trying to talk my DH into a weekend trip to get to meet you and some of my other friends!!!


----------



## hellokittiemama

I don't have a sewing machine and am a very pathetic hand sewer.  I'm attempting to embellish some pants/capri for my daughter... and I have a bunch of patches. Because the pants and the patches are so thick - handsewing is really not a friendly option for me. 

So I ask - please don't shoot me. 

What is better to do to fix them on?

Iron-ON?

Or some kind of adhesive like "Patch Attach"   (I used this for my son's karate uniforms before I learned the dry cleaners could sew them on!!!)


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

ncmomof2 said:


> Those with an emboridery machine, I need help!  I mentioned a few days ago that I thought I might have damaged my machine.  Well, this is what is happening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back with the stabiliuzer and the thread is jumbiling up.  Does that make sense?  Any ideas?





oh no! That stinks! Have you tried changing your needle? I would think the tension may be off- but I know next to nada, I've only had my nice machine for 3 months. I hope it starts behaving for you soon!


----------



## princesskayla

I am off to Disneyworld in just a few short hours! Anyway - I just thought I would share, 62 items I either made completely or embellished in some way for my trip. That is alot of customs! I have been so busy sewing that I have not taken any pictures - so beware, in about a week and a half there will be plenty of pictures coming from my direction. 

Hope yall have a nice week, I know I will!


----------



## Piper

princesskayla said:


> I am off to Disneyworld in just a few short hours! Anyway - I just thought I would share, 62 items I either made completely or embellished in some way for my trip. That is alot of customs! I have been so busy sewing that I have not taken any pictures - so beware, in about a week and a half there will be plenty of pictures coming from my direction.
> 
> Hope yall have a nice week, I know I will!


 
Wow!  That is a lot.  I hope you'll post pictures when you come back!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!  I wish I had time to post more these days...but I have been so busy with planning a baby shower and sewing for my BFF's DD and another friend I have not had time to think.  The good news is...we were not able to go to WDW in October but now we are planning for November!  Yipee...I have not been with the Christmas stuff since my first trip as a child...I really don't have very many memories of that trip...so I am EXTRA excited to share it with my kids...of course then my heart jumps in my throat thinking about the outfits!  

So...should I be thinking jeans in Mid-November?  I know for sure jackets at night, but what about during the day?


----------



## woodkins

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I wish I had time to post more these days...but I have been so busy with planning a baby shower and sewing for my BFF's DD and another friend I have not had time to think.  The good news is...we were not able to go to WDW in October but now we are planning for November!  Yipee...I have not been with the Christmas stuff since my first trip as a child...I really don't have very many memories of that trip...so I am EXTRA excited to share it with my kids...of course then my heart jumps in my throat thinking about the outfits!
> 
> So...should I be thinking jeans in Mid-November?  I know for sure jackets at night, but what about during the day?



November can still be pretty warm during the day..sometimes even hot. I would think capri's and short sleeves or clothes that are easily layered.


----------



## aksunshine

So exciting, Kim! What are your dates?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aksunshine said:


> So exciting, Kim! What are your dates?



Nov 11-14...we would drive down on the 11th do Epcot that night, 12th and 13th MK and DHS then drive back home on the 14th...yep a real quick trip but DH said he really wants to go and see some different stuff and then we will probably be back in June again. (he had a few vacation days he has to use before the end of the year or they go away)


----------



## RMAMom

So the recent conversation we had about the 1034D has inspired me to learn a little more about this machine. I am working on some customs for my DGD and I am tired of gathering so I thought it was time to figure out how to gather with it. I searched for tutorial on it and found this one. It's pretty good and she also had a tutorial on doing a rolled hem with it. I hope it helps someone.
http://littlebiggirlstudio.blogspot.com/2010/06/serger-tips-for-brother-1034d-gathering.html


----------



## ncmomof2

MyDisneyTrio said:


> oh no! That stinks! Have you tried changing your needle? I would think the tension may be off- but I know next to nada, I've only had my nice machine for 3 months. I hope it starts behaving for you soon!




I need to try a new needle.  That is the only thing I have not tried because it was a new needle.  But maybe something is wrong with it...  thanks for the response!


----------



## wbarkhur

ncmomof2 said:


> I need to try a new needle.  That is the only thing I have not tried because it was a new needle.  But maybe something is wrong with it...  thanks for the response!



I am sure you have already done this, but mine was doing something like that and after trying a bunch of different things i figure out I had missed a loop thing while threading it, and so it was bunching up or "nesting".  So maybe you could try to re thread it and see if that would help. good luck hope you figure it out


----------



## ncmomof2

wbarkhur said:


> I am sure you have already done this, but mine was doing something like that and after trying a bunch of different things i figure out I had missed a loop thing while threading it, and so it was bunching up or "nesting".  So maybe you could try to re thread it and see if that would help. good luck hope you figure it out




Well I tried a new needle and a different bobbin casing and it is working!   I am not sure which one was the problem.  I know my screw up last week damaged the bobbin casing, I am just not sure how much.


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I love those little shorts!  I made my first pair of soft waist baby pants last night too.  They are for my great nephew who I will be seeing tomorrow for the first time.  He is about 4 mos old so I made the 3 - 6 mos size.  They look so little to me!  I wish I had made a onesie to match, but ran out of time.  Your set is so cute!





aksunshine said:


> A new little Cousin was born this EARLY morning! Her name is Navy. We are going to see her today!I made this for her last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it in 0-3size. I hope she gets to wear it, at least once!



These are soooo cute!  If you dont mind sharing, what pattern did you guys use?



ncmomof2 said:


> Those with an emboridery machine, I need help!  I mentioned a few days ago that I thought I might have damaged my machine.  Well, this is what is happening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back with the stabiliuzer and the thread is jumbiling up.  Does that make sense?  Any ideas?



I dont have an embroidery machine but my bobbin thread will look like that if even the tiniest piece of thread is stuck down in the bobbin case.


----------



## dance2874

Just spent the afternoon catching up on the thread- I have been off the boards for a week or 2 and had over 40 pages to read! So many beautiful things!! The good (and bad) thing was that I missed the one day sale on HSN...I would probably be the proud owner of that embroidery machine if I had seen that post in time 

Now, can somebody give me some motivation to get off here and get sewing?? We leave in 21 days and I have SO much left to do. 

I will sew tonight. I will sew tonight. I will sew tonight....


----------



## squirrel

I asked my dad if he had any thin dowling for making ribbons and he gave me some aluminum rods instead.  He didn't have any wooden dowling.

Can you think of any reason that it won't work with the aluminum rods?  I don't want to burn the ribbon, so I will keep a close eye when I bake them.


----------



## clairemolly

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So...should I be thinking jeans in Mid-November?  I know for sure jackets at night, but what about during the day?



We are going Nov 12th-21st.  Our best firends were there the same week last year and had low 80s during the day and low 70s at night. 

 I am planning on the same dresses I would have made any other time of year, but have zip-up hooded jackets and leggings for the girls, plus a couple short and long sleeved Ts for layering if need be.  I hope they will only need them in the morning and evening.

I am planning on capris most days for myself...that's what I wear all summer long anyway.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I wish I had time to post more these days...but I have been so busy with planning a baby shower and sewing for my BFF's DD and another friend I have not had time to think.  The good news is...we were not able to go to WDW in October but now we are planning for November!  Yipee...I have not been with the Christmas stuff since my first trip as a child...I really don't have very many memories of that trip...so I am EXTRA excited to share it with my kids...of course then my heart jumps in my throat thinking about the outfits!
> 
> So...should I be thinking jeans in Mid-November?  I know for sure jackets at night, but what about during the day?



We go the 2nd week of December and I would never wear jeans myself.   The temp in December is usually in the 70s and 80s and has even been in the 90s!  DH wears Khakis and short sleeve polos, the kids wear leggings or khakis or skorts or shorts.  I wear capris.   We normally all wear short sleeve shirts but do take one or two long sleeve ones for the cooler day we might get.  We do take hoodies to wear early morning/late evening if needed.   Some years we need it, others we don't.   

All of that said, best bet is to wear clothes that can be layered.  Days can be really hot or really cool with rain.


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> I asked my dad if he had any thin dowling for making ribbons and he gave me some aluminum rods instead.  He didn't have any wooden dowling.
> 
> Can you think of any reason that it won't work with the aluminum rods?  I don't want to burn the ribbon, so I will keep a close eye when I bake them.



I would think that the metal would get too hot and it would melt the ribbons. I dunno. I bought 2 bags of different sized wooden dowels at Walmart for Like 2.50 a bag and there were like 8 in each bag.


----------



## visitingapril09

Been away for 2 weeks..........looksl like I have tons of catching up to do.



I can't believe that summer is done and our countdown is down to 6 months!!! I have a feeling it will fly. We started at just under 12 months!

My sewing room became the pre holiday throw stuff in mom's sewing room so no one can see it" place.........so, between painting 2/3rds of our home in the next 3 weeks and having new carpet installed, my goal is to clean it so I am ready to begin sewing come the last week of Sept.


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> These are soooo cute!  If you dont mind sharing, what pattern did you guys use?



I used the Soft Waist Baby Pants by Tie Dye Diva and Monkeysbug, available at youcanmakethis.com or etsy.  They also have a pattern called Soft Waist Baby Shorts.


----------



## kdzbear

hellokittiemama said:


> I don't have a sewing machine and am a very pathetic hand sewer.  I'm attempting to embellish some pants/capri for my daughter... and I have a bunch of patches. Because the pants and the patches are so thick - handsewing is really not a friendly option for me.
> 
> So I ask - please don't shoot me.
> 
> What is better to do to fix them on?
> 
> Iron-ON?
> 
> Or some kind of adhesive like "Patch Attach"   (I used this for my son's karate uniforms before I learned the dry cleaners could sew them on!!!)



There are a lot of people that have more expertise than me on this board, but I did not see that your post had been answered. If you go the applique section that Heather Sue created on page one and follow the instructions, I think that you can do the first steps with the Heat and Bond and it should stay. I have only used it to then use the sewing machine and go around it, but I can't see why it wouldn't work. Maybe someone else will have better advice.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I wish I had time to post more these days...but I have been so busy with planning a baby shower and sewing for my BFF's DD and another friend I have not had time to think.  The good news is...we were not able to go to WDW in October but now we are planning for November!  Yipee...I have not been with the Christmas stuff since my first trip as a child...I really don't have very many memories of that trip...so I am EXTRA excited to share it with my kids...of course then my heart jumps in my throat thinking about the outfits!
> 
> So...should I be thinking jeans in Mid-November?  I know for sure jackets at night, but what about during the day?



We went the 19th-25th last November. It was hot. We wore shorts the whole time. However, my friend went the next week and Orlando had a cold snap and the temperatures went down 20 degrees for the week. She wore long pants and jackets. November is kind of hit and miss!


----------



## disneymomof1

Just back from Ocean City NJ and the Hurricane that wasn't !!  Thank goodness it wasn't as bad as they were predicting.  
Just wanted to give a heads up to those that pre-ordered the new Seuss fabric, I read that some stores will be shipping this week !!!I can't wait to get it !!

Also wanted to ask if anyone knows if there are coupons out there for Universal Studios, just went online to order tickets for our upcoming trip, and I have STICKER SHOCK.  $112 per adult for a two park/one day ticket, OUCH !!  I'm sure we will still go but the price sure has gone up since Harry Potter moved in !!


----------



## aksunshine

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nov 11-14...we would drive down on the 11th do Epcot that night, 12th and 13th MK and DHS then drive back home on the 14th...yep a real quick trip but DH said he really wants to go and see some different stuff and then we will probably be back in June again. (he had a few vacation days he has to use before the end of the year or they go away)


Still fun!  I wish we lived closer for short trips!!!


jeniamt said:


> These are soooo cute!  If you dont mind sharing, what pattern did you guys use?
> 
> 
> .



As Ellen said, it is the soft waist pattern on YCMT. I just bought the pants and cut it down if I wanted shorts. My biggest problem is I can't get my buttonholes to come out even on the knit. I tried many times on some scrap. I really like the drawstring look too. I have made 4 pairs so far!


----------



## nnyl_irret

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> but I just finished something I am very proud of! Leave it to me not to do simple. Had a hard time making pillowcase dresses but could whip out a modified simply sweet without a problem, well I taught myself how to use StitchEraUniversal and do I make nice easy simple designs - no of course not - I made Tiana & Naveem as frogs & Ray because no one else did yet - (but someone had their Ray up before me) and did I what I wanted for WWoHP? Nope so I made my own too!
> Here she is, muggle born and the best in the year-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



Love it, just fantastic.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Great job!  Makes me want to do another HP dress.  I still can't thank you enough for finding the fabric for me...Rebecca was a hit in Hogsmeade, with teenagers making the most comments on the dress, lol!



Hi Nanci, I had been meaning to email you to thank you for the Harry Potter dress, it fits perfectly.  Cynthia loves it and can't wait to wear it to WWoHP.


----------



## peachygreen

Too many princesses?  Is that even possible?  I'm thinking for our 7 night cruise to make 3 princess dresses.  1-Belle dress for our dinner in Luimere's and 1 each of Cinderella and Aurora for formal and semi-formal nights.  

My real question is this - has anyone ever made a removable peplum?  I was thinking I could do a peplum with attached to an elastic band so that when she wants to go into full princess mode she could wear the peplum but if she wanted to wear the dress more casually like to school she could wear it without the peplum.  I would think It wouldn't be that difficult to make would it?  Just make the peplum but attach it to a casing, form the casing, then pull elastic through?  

So here are my thoughts for our 7 night cruise for my eldest at least.  I have to figure out what to do for the baby too.

1) Cinderella - formal night
2) Aurora - semi formal night
3) Bell - Luimere's
4) Pink Pirate Twirl skirt and tee-shirt with Mickey Pirate - Pirate Night
5) Tropical something for Parrot Cay 
6) Something for Animators Palette (no clue)
7) Sail Away - port hole Mickey/Minnie for Sail Away Party and maybe final dinner night
8) Something for Tea with Alice and the Mad Hatter - I am going to make an Alice dress for my baby (hey her name is Alice) but I think I'd like to do something different for Megan
9) I have some cool material to make some nautical capris - I'll add a shirt to it
10) I want to make a cute beach a-line/capris with some beach material I have.
11) patchwork Mickey twirl skirt for our character breakfest morning.

I might add a few more casual daytime outfits but if I get all the evenings taken care of I'll be happy.  Since this is our first cruise I'm not 100% certain what to expect.


----------



## GlassSlippers

disneymomof1 said:


> Just back from Ocean City NJ and the Hurricane that wasn't !!  Thank goodness it wasn't as bad as they were predicting.
> Just wanted to give a heads up to those that pre-ordered the new Seuss fabric, I read that some stores will be shipping this week !!!I can't wait to get it !!
> 
> Also wanted to ask if anyone knows if there are coupons out there for Universal Studios, just went online to order tickets for our upcoming trip, and I have STICKER SHOCK.  $112 per adult for a two park/one day ticket, OUCH !!  I'm sure we will still go but the price sure has gone up since Harry Potter moved in !!



 I thought maybe I should let you know about our recent Universal/Harry Potter experience. If you like thrill rides you and your family are in for a treat. If you don't, then not so much. All three rides in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter are roller coasters. Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey, which is the big ride that goes through the castle, combines a roller coaster type ride with a lot of spinning and motion simulation. If you get motion sickness at all or you don't like heights this is not something you'll enjoy. It's worth it to walk through the line because that's where you get to see the inside of Hogwarts. I could have spent a very long time there just trying to take it all in. I didn't realize what the ride itself was like so I didn't ask if they had a chicken exit like Disney does. From your signature, I noticed that your DD is 7. If scary things don't bother her, she'll be OK, but there are Dementors, a dragon and spiders that spit venom. The whole Hogsmeade area is very cool and the Three Broomsticks was a pretty good place to eat. We ordered shepherd's pie, fish and chips and the salad with roasted chicken. They were all pretty tasty. If anyone in your family is sensitive to artificial sweeteners, don't drink the Butter beer, pear cider or apple cider. I found that one out the hard way. The wait just to get into the shops was over an hour for most of the day, but the worker we asked said that it slows down after 5 PM or so. My DD really wanted to see Olivander's, so we waited in line for that and it was worth it. First you go into a small room that looks just like the shop in the movie and a wizard is already there. When everyone is in, he chooses someone for a wand fitting. Again, it's just like the movie. My DD was the one chosen and when the wand "chose" her, we were told we could buy it in the next room if we wished or we could leave it on the counter. It really was fun and yes, we bought the wand.    The wand experience lets out into the rest of Olivander's, which is connected to Dervish and Banges. All the shops were quite crowded, so be prepared to take some time if you really want to look. You'll have to take your turn to get to the shelves.

The rest of the park was fine. It's not Disney, but if you go knowing that and not expecting Disney standards you won't be disappointed. It's not as clean, so bring the hand sanitizer and wet wipes. Because your DD is young, you'll get to ride what looked like the coolest ride in the whole park. In the Jurassic Park section, there's a Pterodactyl/hang glider sort of thing that goes over what appears to be an open area with animatronic dinosaurs. We couldn't go because our DD is 18. She's tiny for her age (5 foot nothin' and not even 100 lbs), but she's still taller than the maximum height limit for that one! Adults can ride with their child, so hopefully you can do it because it looked like fun.

Seuss Landing was a lot of fun too. That was probably our favorite part. It was so hot that DD and DH, who normally like thrill rides didn't feel like doing them. This section had more family oriented stuff.

In order to lower the price of admission, we took a timeshare tour that offered two park tickets of our choice as an incentive. That took a total of 5 hours one day. They gave us breakfast (pretty good) and offered us lunch (looked pretty good) along with it. They also let us buy the extra ticket we needed at a slight discount. I think it wound up being about $10 less than the gate price when all was said and done. I found the tour by looking on eBay for Universal tickets. I paid $1.99 as a Buy It Now to do the tour and get the tickets. They were one day, one park tickets, but you might be able to upgrade them. You could ask ahead of time. If you want to try the timeshare tour, I'll find the exact seller name for you so you'll know you have someone who's not trying to pull a fast one on you.

I hope I didn't discourage you from going. We had a good time that day. I just wanted to let you know what to expect since you have a 7 year old to think about with the possibly scary stuff.

Hope this helps a little!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## Christine1103

I love this thread! Thank you for all of the directions, links etc up front.  We are going on our very first Disney trip 11/30-12/6, and I CAN"T WAIT!!! 

I'm new to the board in general and have spent so much time going page by page through your posts. I'm only about 1/2 way though and need to step away from the computer.....so, hoping someone can help me.

I'm looking for a template for the Mickey Mouse head/ears so I can create an iron on for family t-shirts. Can someone post a link or send to me. I'm so new I can't post my email etc....  

Thanks for all the great info, tips etc! 
Christine


----------



## squirrel

Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.


----------



## princesskayla

RMAMom said:


> So the recent conversation we had about the 1034D has inspired me to learn a little more about this machine. I am working on some customs for my DGD and I am tired of gathering so I thought it was time to figure out how to gather with it. I searched for tutorial on it and found this one. It's pretty good and she also had a tutorial on doing a rolled hem with it. I hope it helps someone.
> http://littlebiggirlstudio.blogspot.com/2010/06/serger-tips-for-brother-1034d-gathering.html



Thanks for the link! 



squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



 Very nice. I really like that material.


----------



## RMAMom

dance2874 said:


> Just spent the afternoon catching up on the thread- I have been off the boards for a week or 2 and had over 40 pages to read! So many beautiful things!! The good (and bad) thing was that I missed the one day sale on HSN...I would probably be the proud owner of that embroidery machine if I had seen that post in time
> 
> Now, can somebody give me some motivation to get off here and get sewing?? We leave in 21 days and I have SO much left to do.
> 
> I will sew tonight. I will sew tonight. I will sew tonight....



You may want to check, I think the 5 payment of $159.00 are still available.I think the sale is for the month of September.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



That looks great. I love that fabric!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Anyone have ideas for a 1st birthday that falls on Thanksgiving this year? I'm one of those that wants it to be celebrated as a birthday but also want to celebrate her first T giving. Trying to decide if I should have a party the day before or after so our friends can come without missing out on their T giving with their families. Then I wonder if I'm being silly....
My husband thinks I'm puttting WAY too much thought into this and should just celebrate it on Tgiving but I figured a few of you may understand where I'm coming from and have some ideas!

Plus think of the missed custom opportunity if we celebrate both on one day?!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



This is really cute!  Love the fabric!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

clairemolly said:


> We are going Nov 12th-21st.  Our best firends were there the same week last year and had low 80s during the day and low 70s at night.
> 
> I am planning on the same dresses I would have made any other time of year, but have zip-up hooded jackets and leggings for the girls, plus a couple short and long sleeved Ts for layering if need be.  I hope they will only need them in the morning and evening.
> 
> I am planning on capris most days for myself...that's what I wear all summer long anyway.





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We go the 2nd week of December and I would never wear jeans myself.   The temp in December is usually in the 70s and 80s and has even been in the 90s!  DH wears Khakis and short sleeve polos, the kids wear leggings or khakis or skorts or shorts.  I wear capris.   We normally all wear short sleeve shirts but do take one or two long sleeve ones for the cooler day we might get.  We do take hoodies to wear early morning/late evening if needed.   Some years we need it, others we don't.
> 
> All of that said, best bet is to wear clothes that can be layered.  Days can be really hot or really cool with rain.





kdzbear said:


> We went the 19th-25th last November. It was hot. We wore shorts the whole time. However, my friend went the next week and Orlando had a cold snap and the temperatures went down 20 degrees for the week. She wore long pants and jackets. November is kind of hit and miss!



Thanks guys!  Now I know to pack everything!    Kidding...I will pack for warm weather but then take some other stuff for if it turns off cool...not that much more packing since we won't be there long.



aksunshine said:


> Still fun!  I wish we lived closer for short trips!!!



It is about a 9 hour drive from our house...not too far.  The kids travel so well and they are used to the haul since DH is from Ohio.  We can usually make the trip with only one stop, two at the most.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.




Very pretty!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Anyone have ideas for a 1st birthday that falls on Thanksgiving this year? I'm one of those that wants it to be celebrated as a birthday but also want to celebrate her first T giving. Trying to decide if I should have a party the day before or after so our friends can come without missing out on their T giving with their families. Then I wonder if I'm being silly....
> My husband thinks I'm puttting WAY too much thought into this and should just celebrate it on Tgiving but I figured a few of you may understand where I'm coming from and have some ideas!
> 
> Plus think of the missed custom opportunity if we celebrate both on one day?!




I say do both.  Have a cake with the family on Thanksgiving and then have a party with friends the next day...and you could tell all your friends to bring leftovers to enjoy a leftover buffet and that would get rid of everyone's stuff.  Plus you can try other stuff you may not have had before.


----------



## ncmomof2

peachygreen said:


> Too many princesses?  Is that even possible?  I'm thinking for our 7 night cruise to make 3 princess dresses.  1-Belle dress for our dinner in Luimere's and 1 each of Cinderella and Aurora for formal and semi-formal nights.
> 
> My real question is this - has anyone ever made a removable peplum?  I was thinking I could do a peplum with attached to an elastic band so that when she wants to go into full princess mode she could wear the peplum but if she wanted to wear the dress more casually like to school she could wear it without the peplum.  I would think It wouldn't be that difficult to make would it?  Just make the peplum but attach it to a casing, form the casing, then pull elastic through?
> 
> So here are my thoughts for our 7 night cruise for my eldest at least.  I have to figure out what to do for the baby too.
> 
> 1) Cinderella - formal night
> 2) Aurora - semi formal night
> 3) Bell - Luimere's
> 4) Pink Pirate Twirl skirt and tee-shirt with Mickey Pirate - Pirate Night
> 5) Tropical something for Parrot Cay
> 6) Something for Animators Palette (no clue)
> 7) Sail Away - port hole Mickey/Minnie for Sail Away Party and maybe final dinner night
> 8) Something for Tea with Alice and the Mad Hatter - I am going to make an Alice dress for my baby (hey her name is Alice) but I think I'd like to do something different for Megan
> 9) I have some cool material to make some nautical capris - I'll add a shirt to it
> 10) I want to make a cute beach a-line/capris with some beach material I have.
> 11) patchwork Mickey twirl skirt for our character breakfest morning.
> 
> I might add a few more casual daytime outfits but if I get all the evenings taken care of I'll be happy.  Since this is our first cruise I'm not 100% certain what to expect.



For Animators Palette, why not black and white on the front, and color on the back.  That is the one that changes color through the night, right?  if not, ignore me


----------



## Disneymom1218

I am taking a break this morning from sewing the weighted blanket for my DD7 out of 64 pockets to fill and sew I have 24 left. 

I also just wanted to say to everyone:


----------



## NiniMorris

This weekend, as we are preparing for the anticipated recovery time for neck fusion surgery, I discovered that no other person in my house knows how to load, turn on and unload the dishwasher!  They all think there is a magic dishwashing fairy that comes when they are asleep and cleans the dishes and puts them away.  (of course they also think we have a housecleaning fairy or maid that does the rest!)

So, for this weekend, the kids are learning how to operate the dishwasher.  Amazing...dishes are really moving through the kitchen now...of course, I wouldn't be so bold as to say they are CLEAN...but they are no longer being stacked on the counter!

The kids are actually letting me sew in peace and quiet (which is totally a relative term!) and I have gotten Cinderella almost finished.  I have only 61 t shirts left to do and one Tiana outfit.  My DIL is going to finish the two church dresses for the trip (hopefully) and has decided to no longer be afraid of the embroidery machine and help out with the t shirts.

For the first time since I found out I will need surgery, I feel like I MIGHT get everything done...


Now, will someone kindly explain to me why, after making 4 Precious dresses, I cannot seem to understand that if I do it exactly the way the instructions tell me it will turn out right?  I seem to insist on doing the plackets differently than the instructions and have to rip them out each time!

Off to WalMart to get some ink so I can print out the pattern for the Maddie top.   I am going to try and make it Tiana-ish for DD10's BBB outfit.  Wish me luck!


Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

What shirt do you guys think would look good with the Insa skirt?  I don't want something really long or loose.  I was thinking maybe a shirred back if I can learn to do it quickly.  Any suggestions?


----------



## bunny213

I'm thinking about adding some pirate boot "cover-ups" for GDS pirate costume..has anyone attempted this?  where would you start to look for a pattern?   TIA      barb in Texas


----------



## DisneyKings

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Anyone have ideas for a 1st birthday that falls on Thanksgiving this year? I'm one of those that wants it to be celebrated as a birthday but also want to celebrate her first T giving. Trying to decide if I should have a party the day before or after so our friends can come without missing out on their T giving with their families. Then I wonder if I'm being silly....
> My husband thinks I'm puttting WAY too much thought into this and should just celebrate it on Tgiving but I figured a few of you may understand where I'm coming from and have some ideas!
> 
> Plus think of the missed custom opportunity if we celebrate both on one day?!



I have a friend who wakes her kids up with birthday muffins (with a candle) on their b-days, you could do that for the cake celebration on Thanksgiving.  Then I would do a Fri or Sat party.


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



Love this one!!


----------



## jeniamt

peachygreen said:


> Too many princesses?  Is that even possible?  I'm thinking for our 7 night cruise to make 3 princess dresses.  1-Belle dress for our dinner in Luimere's and 1 each of Cinderella and Aurora for formal and semi-formal nights.
> 
> My real question is this - has anyone ever made a removable peplum?  I was thinking I could do a peplum with attached to an elastic band so that when she wants to go into full princess mode she could wear the peplum but if she wanted to wear the dress more casually like to school she could wear it without the peplum.  I would think It wouldn't be that difficult to make would it?  Just make the peplum but attach it to a casing, form the casing, then pull elastic through?
> 
> So here are my thoughts for our 7 night cruise for my eldest at least.  I have to figure out what to do for the baby too.
> 
> 1) Cinderella - formal night
> 2) Aurora - semi formal night
> 3) Bell - Luimere's
> 4) Pink Pirate Twirl skirt and tee-shirt with Mickey Pirate - Pirate Night
> 5) Tropical something for Parrot Cay
> 6) Something for Animators Palette (no clue)
> 7) Sail Away - port hole Mickey/Minnie for Sail Away Party and maybe final dinner night
> 8) Something for Tea with Alice and the Mad Hatter - I am going to make an Alice dress for my baby (hey her name is Alice) but I think I'd like to do something different for Megan
> 9) I have some cool material to make some nautical capris - I'll add a shirt to it
> 10) I want to make a cute beach a-line/capris with some beach material I have.
> 11) patchwork Mickey twirl skirt for our character breakfest morning.
> 
> I might add a few more casual daytime outfits but if I get all the evenings taken care of I'll be happy.  Since this is our first cruise I'm not 100% certain what to expect.



I did a Steamboat Willy Vida for Animators Palette.   I would save your biggest and best outfit for the character breakfast.  It is by far the best opportunity to have your handiwork noticed.  At the other meals, its really only your waiters who will even see your kids or notice the outfits. Our waiters barely blinked an eye at them.  However, at the breakfast... the characters and their friends went crazy about what I had made and paraded my girls around with them for awhile.  The kids felt super special.  Plus, I would suggest wearing your sail away party outfit when you get on the ship.  Besides a great opportunity for photos, there are lots of characters around who will go crazy for the customs!  DD3 also got a ton of attention when she  would enter the kids club.  One guy kept asking her for her autograph and calling her by the princess name of whatever dress she was wearing.  She still talks about  it and gets a huge smile on her face!

Hope that helps!


----------



## babynala

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Anyone have ideas for a 1st birthday that falls on Thanksgiving this year? I'm one of those that wants it to be celebrated as a birthday but also want to celebrate her first T giving. Trying to decide if I should have a party the day before or after so our friends can come without missing out on their T giving with their families. Then I wonder if I'm being silly....
> My husband thinks I'm puttting WAY too much thought into this and should just celebrate it on Tgiving but I figured a few of you may understand where I'm coming from and have some ideas!
> 
> Plus think of the missed custom opportunity if we celebrate both on one day?!



My daughter celebrated her first birthday on her first Thanksgiving also. We celebrated Thanksgiving with our families and had a small birthday cake for my daughter on Thanksgiving day.  Everyone sang to her but just ate regular Thanksgiving dessert.  We had her birthday party the next day with cake and pizza for our family and friends with on cake and presents on this day.  Every year since that we have had a big gathering of friends and family during the weekend after Thanksgiving to celebrate her birthday.  Just keep in mind that some people do have to work on the Friday after Thanksgiving and not to go too crazy with food since everyone has a fridge full of left over Turkey.


----------



## Disneymom1218

i finished My first weighted blanket. Oy was a pain. It took me 2 days with a break for a family BBQ to finish it. here are pics:


Here is a close up of the top fabric as I was sewing it to show you the sparkle it has





Top of the blanket close up:





Back of the blanket, nice and soft for her sensory issues:





Finished product, I even made her a pillow case out of scraps:





and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:


----------



## SallyfromDE

visitingapril09 said:


> My sewing room became the pre holiday throw stuff in mom's sewing room so no one can see it" place.........so, between painting 2/3rds of our home in the next 3 weeks and having new carpet installed, my goal is to clean it so I am ready to begin sewing come the last week of Sept.



So is mine!!! I'm so happy I'm not alone. 



peachygreen said:


> My real question is this - has anyone ever made a removable peplum?  I was thinking I could do a peplum with attached to an elastic band so that when she wants to go into full princess mode she could wear the peplum but if she wanted to wear the dress more casually like to school she could wear it without the peplum.  I would think It wouldn't be that difficult to make would it?  Just make the peplum but attach it to a casing, form the casing, then pull elastic through?



I used the free bow pattern of CarlaC on YCMT and the peplum from one of the patterns. Carla has on her blogspot, how t makethe peplum. The Peplum, I put on the waistband part. Besides Aurora, I did a Cinderella. Someday, I'll get around to makeing a Belle.


----------



## revrob

SallyfromDE said:


> So is mine!!! I'm so happy I'm not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the free bow pattern of CarlaC on YCMT and the peplum from one of the patterns. Carla has on her blogspot, how t makethe peplum. The Peplum, I put on the waistband part. Besides Aurora, I did a Cinderella. Someday, I'll get around to makeing a Belle.



I don't know if I've ever seen this, but I LOVE IT!  I may borrow this idea some day!  AWESOME!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Disneymom1218 said:


> i finished My first weighted blanket. Oy was a pain. It took me 2 days with a break for a family BBQ to finish it. here are pics:
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top fabric as I was sewing it to show you the sparkle it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the blanket close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the blanket, nice and soft for her sensory issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product, I even made her a pillow case out of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:



Very nice.  Can someone recommend a pattern that's easy like the Easy Fit pants for a shirt?


----------



## Disneymom1218

DisneyLaura said:


> Very nice.  Can someone recommend a pattern that's easy like the Easy Fit pants for a shirt?



If it's for a girl I would say a PIllow case dress just made shorter so it can be worn as a top. that is about as easy as it will get.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Disneymom1218 said:


> If it's for a girl I would say a PIllow case dress just made shorter so it can be worn as a top. that is about as easy as it will get.



Yes it's for my DD4.  I'm trying to figure out if I should just buy a t-shirt and an iron on crystal mickey head or try and do some kind of shirt for her for the MVMCP.


----------



## visitingapril09

Disneymom1218 said:


> i finished My first weighted blanket. Oy was a pain. It took me 2 days with a break for a family BBQ to finish it. here are pics:
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top fabric as I was sewing it to show you the sparkle it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the blanket close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the blanket, nice and soft for her sensory issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product, I even made her a pillow case out of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:



May I ask how you did it and what you filled it with? It looks amazing!!


----------



## mom2OandE

squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



Gorgeous!  I love it!!!!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.






I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.





This last one is a Insa skirt using just the lower skirt and adding a ruffle.





I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.


----------



## Disneymom1218

visitingapril09 said:


> May I ask how you did it and what you filled it with? It looks amazing!!


Thanks it really gave me a fit as I got more filled and it started getting heavier. It's filled with Poly-Pellets, I followed Instructions posted by another poster here:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36821111&postcount=1201


Thank you so much kdzbear for the easy follow instructions.


----------



## aksunshine

Disneymom1218 said:


> i finished My first weighted blanket. Oy was a pain. It took me 2 days with a break for a family BBQ to finish it. here are pics:
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top fabric as I was sewing it to show you the sparkle it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the blanket close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the blanket, nice and soft for her sensory issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product, I even made her a pillow case out of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:


Thislookssocozy!


mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a Insa skirt using just the lower skirt and adding a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.



They are so cute!!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

Disneymom1218 said:


> i finished My first weighted blanket. Oy was a pain. It took me 2 days with a break for a family BBQ to finish it. here are pics:
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top fabric as I was sewing it to show you the sparkle it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the blanket close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the blanket, nice and soft for her sensory issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product, I even made her a pillow case out of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:



What did you do to weight the blanket?  I think my ds would really benefit from one.


----------



## Disneymom1218

mom2OandE said:


> What did you do to weight the blanket?  I think my ds would really benefit from one.



I filled each square with poly-pellets. the weight is 10% of the child's weight + 1 lb. The poly-pellets come in 2 lb bags. My daughter is approx 50 lbs so I made a 6lb blanket.


----------



## squirrel

The weighted blanket is so cute.  It looks so warm and cosy too.  Where did you find the princess fabric?

The Halloween skirts look great.  

Thanks for the compliments on the AK dress.  I think it's my second favorite one that I made.  Belle is #1.  I think I'm finished my niece's dresses.  I have one for me to make.  I might have enough blue if I don't do a full skirt for the older niece to make a Cinderella dress for the younger niece.


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> The weighted blanket is so cute.  It looks so warm and cosy too.  *Where did you find the princess fabric?*
> 
> The Halloween skirts look great.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the AK dress.  I think it's my second favorite one that I made.  Belle is #1.  I think I'm finished my niece's dresses.  I have one for me to make.  I might have enough blue if I don't do a full skirt for the older niece to make a Cinderella dress for the younger niece.



Bolded By me:
I got the sparkly Princess fabric at Hancock Fabrics. we live less than a mile from one. That is actually the only fabric store in town.

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Princ...productId102774769VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm


----------



## Tweevil

Just wanted to let everyone know in case they want some....

That Kinkade Peter Pan/Tink fabric is on Sale at my Wallymart...
The Panels are $4.00 a panel and the worded fabric and tink fabric is $3.50 a yard.  They still have some left.  It used to be 4.97 a yard.

I could pick it up if anyone wants it... just PM me.


----------



## miprender

princesskayla said:


> I am off to Disneyworld in just a few short hours! Anyway - I just thought I would share, 62 items I either made completely or embellished in some way for my trip. That is alot of customs! I have been so busy sewing that I have not taken any pictures - so beware, in about a week and a half there will be plenty of pictures coming from my direction.
> 
> Hope yall have a nice week, I know I will!



Have fun. Can't wait to see all the pics.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



Love this dress. I really like the fabric.


DisneyMom... that blanket looks so comfy. I ordered that princess fabric online from Hancock Fab when they were having a sale a few weeks ago. I was suprised when I got it and it was all sparkly.


Also love all the cute baby outfits and halloween skirts. Everyone is just so talented.


----------



## billwendy

That weighted blanket looks so comfy - I bet anybody would like it!! I know I feel better when I have a heavier blanket on me!!

The AK dress is adorable!! Great job!!

Tweevil - I am soooo tempted!!! lol

Hope you all had a Great summer, I cannot believe its over!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



This is Lovely....I love Animal Kingdom dresses!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

miprender said:


> DisneyMom... that blanket looks so comfy. I ordered that princess fabric online from Hancock Fab when they were having a sale a few weeks ago. I was suprised when I got it and it was all sparkly.


That is why she picked it out. she said it had so much bling LOL.


billwendy said:


> That weighted blanket looks so comfy - I bet anybody would like it!! I know I feel better when I have a heavier blanket on me!!



It must be comfy she stayed like that most of the day except to potty and eat. it is the calmest I have seen my child since she was an infant.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

SallyfromDE said:


> So is mine!!! I'm so happy I'm not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the free bow pattern of CarlaC on YCMT and the peplum from one of the patterns. Carla has on her blogspot, how t makethe peplum. The Peplum, I put on the waistband part. Besides Aurora, I did a Cinderella. Someday, I'll get around to makeing a Belle.



This is super cute and a Great idea!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a Insa skirt using just the lower skirt and adding a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.



These all came out great!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> Finished product, I even made her a pillow case out of scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:



This is super cute and she looks so happy and comfy in there


----------



## arizonacolbys

I love all the newest creations! The princess blanket looks so nice & cozy! And, I love both of the Animal Kingdom dresses! I have some animal fabric here I've been trying to figure out what to do with before our trip. I can't believe I have less than 3 months to go - I better get sewing! LOL

My oldest DD turns 2 in just 2 weeks -I can't believe it!! I finished her birthday dress over the weekend - my first time making the Feliz. I was very excited to finally get this pattern after seeing so many great dresses here with that pattern. I'm very happy with how my first attempt came out and learned a few things for the next time around. I'm making a Mickey Feliz next for our trip. My daughter LOVES monkeys, so I thought this cute monkey/cupcake fabric was perfect for her birthday. 






















My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.


----------



## Granna4679

squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



Very cute!!



mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a Insa skirt using just the lower skirt and adding a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.



Love the halloweend skirts,  especially the 2nd one!!  That turned out really cute.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



Ahhh....I love it.  I like how you combined the Christmas with the AK...hard to do (I did one a couple months back combining the two).  I just bought that animal print a couple weeks ago too.  It is so pretty.



arizonacolbys said:


> I love all the newest creations! The princess blanket looks so nice & cozy! And, I love both of the Animal Kingdom dresses! I have some animal fabric here I've been trying to figure out what to do with before our trip. I can't believe I have less than 3 months to go - I better get sewing! LOL
> 
> My oldest DD turns 2 in just 2 weeks -I can't believe it!! I finished her birthday dress over the weekend - my first time making the Feliz. I was very excited to finally get this pattern after seeing so many great dresses here with that pattern. I'm very happy with how my first attempt came out and learned a few things for the next time around. I'm making a Mickey Feliz next for our trip. My daughter LOVES monkeys, so I thought this cute monkey/cupcake fabric was perfect for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.



Super cute fabric and she looks so cute in it!


Well, I finally finished sewing all of my orders that are due for now.  Now my Sept. and Oct. are being devoted to making things for a craft fair in early Nov.

I had made a pinafore school dress for my DGD5 to start Kindergarten (I posted it a while back).  Well, that didn't go over too well with her younger sister.  She will be 3 in a few weeks and voiced her opinion on getting left out very matter of factly.  So, I had to make her a "back to preschool" outfit.  Here she is posing on her first day back to preschool for this year.  I appliqued the tshirt and made Carla's flouncy skirt...super easy and turned out really cute! Hard to read in picture but it says "Preschool Rocks"






I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.




and the back:





Note to self from this weekend:  When making a reversible A-line with a ruffle, don't sandwich the ruffles between the layers before turning...It made one big circle and there was no way to get the ruffle out...I know you probably have no idea what I am talking about but after being so frustrated for about an hour, I took the whole thing apart and then added the ruffle after.  Still not happy with it, but it will do.  I made this for my DGD(almost 3) for her 3rd birthday party.  She is having a Tinkerbelle party but her name is Wendy so I put Heather's Wendy cutie on the top and then Tink and Peter Pan on the legs.





and the reverse...





and a closer picture of the reverse...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wow- I love everything y'all have posted- all the halloween stuff is great!  I actually managed to complete the 5 shirts for Kira's give this weekend while working full time and avoiding the outer bands of a looming tropical storm- fun!  I'm now too exhausted to type straight, let alone take pics, but I'll try to get one tomorrow.

BTW- can y'all see my ticker?- the bottom one I mean LOL.


----------



## mom2OandE

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



Oh I love this!  You did a beautiful job.


----------



## h518may

Hi

I love the weighted blanket, keep thinking it might help DD.

Love the Animal Kingdom dress.

I have a question.  I bought the Maddie Top/Dress pattern, but can't download on this computer.  So can someone give me an idea of how many pages the actual instructions are, and how many pages for a size 5 pattern peices.  My mom is willing to print it I just want an idea of how much she will need to print.

Can I say that I will be so happy when my other computer is fixed.  I can't download anything on this computer, so no new Embroidery designs now either.  I have one sitting in my email with the dress ready and can't use the design.

Thanks

April


----------



## NiniMorris

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



I LOVE that fabric!  How I wish I could find cute fabric BEFORE I started making our dresses.  (Of course, since I have been sewing since January for this trip I had to take what I could find!!)





Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally finished sewing all of my orders that are due for now.  Now my Sept. and Oct. are being devoted to making things for a craft fair in early Nov.
> 
> I had made a pinafore school dress for my DGD5 to start Kindergarten (I posted it a while back).  Well, that didn't go over too well with her younger sister.  She will be 3 in a few weeks and voiced her opinion on getting left out very matter of factly.  So, I had to make her a "back to preschool" outfit.  Here she is posing on her first day back to preschool for this year.  I appliqued the tshirt and made Carla's flouncy skirt...super easy and turned out really cute! Hard to read in picture but it says "Preschool Rocks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self from this weekend:  When making a reversible A-line with a ruffle, don't sandwich the ruffles between the layers before turning...It made one big circle and there was no way to get the ruffle out...I know you probably have no idea what I am talking about but after being so frustrated for about an hour, I took the whole thing apart and then added the ruffle after.  Still not happy with it, but it will do.  I made this for my DGD(almost 3) for her 3rd birthday party.  She is having a Tinkerbelle party but her name is Wendy so I put Heather's Wendy cutie on the top and then Tink and Peter Pan on the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the reverse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer picture of the reverse...



I saw these on FB...I love that Halloween dress!  Of course, now you have filled my head with ideas for this Halloween...and I won't be able to sew for it!  That's OK...my file for next year is growing!

I'm guessing after today everyone is going to be back at school.  Where did this summer go?  It seems just like yesterday that we got the pull in...(oh wait that was almost yesterday!)

Hope everyone had a great summer and has plans for a great fall!  I know I do...Disney in Nov/Dec (although I consider it to be winter...since there isn't much difference in our weather I can get away with that!)  I meet with the surgeon this afternoon, wish me luck!

Nini


----------



## WyomingMomof6

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



This is really cute, love the Christmas fabrics mixed in there!


----------



## tricia

Disneymom1218 said:


> and one last shot to show the length of the blanket:



Looks great.  And sounds like she loves it.




SallyfromDE said:


> So is mine!!! I'm so happy I'm not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the free bow pattern of CarlaC on YCMT and the peplum from one of the patterns. Carla has on her blogspot, how t makethe peplum. The Peplum, I put on the waistband part. Besides Aurora, I did a Cinderella. Someday, I'll get around to makeing a Belle.



This is really cute.  Pink and brown are great.  



mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.



Love the Halloween skirts.  I have a ton of Halloween fabric, and no plans.  I just can't seem to resist when I see a cute Halloween fabric.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



Adorable.  I too am impressed with the AK/Christmas mix, Good Job.



arizonacolbys said:


> My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.



Awesome, I love the Feliz and it looks so cute on your LO.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self from this weekend:  When making a reversible A-line with a ruffle, don't sandwich the ruffles between the layers before turning...It made one big circle and there was no way to get the ruffle out...I know you probably have no idea what I am talking about but after being so frustrated for about an hour, I took the whole thing apart and then added the ruffle after.  Still not happy with it, but it will do.  I made this for my DGD(almost 3) for her 3rd birthday party.  She is having a Tinkerbelle party but her name is Wendy so I put Heather's Wendy cutie on the top and then Tink and Peter Pan on the legs.



I was just admiring this stuff on Facebook.  The love the pose for the preschool Rocks set.  She is a cutie.

Great Halloween dress too, I love that stripe you used on the ruffle.

Well of course Wendy should have Wendy Front and center even if it is a Tinkerbelle party.  Looks really good.


----------



## woodkins

LOVE everyone's creations....I have been sewing like mad for our trip which is coming up waaay to soon! Should have some pics of new customs soon.  So Gianna only wears customs in WDW as 8 is just too cool for customs in school  

Today was our first day of 3rd grade & she chose her outfit and hairdo all on her own. Hope everyone's littles are enjoying the start of the school year!


----------



## scouthawkk

ncmomof2 said:


> Those with an emboridery machine, I need help!  I mentioned a few days ago that I thought I might have damaged my machine.  Well, this is what is happening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back with the stabiliuzer and the thread is jumbiling up.  Does that make sense?  Any ideas?



This exact same thing happened to me when I was making Ohana shirts for a BigGive!  I was devistated because I loved the big design I was using, but had to switch to my smaller machine...ended up having to redue a few of the shirts so they were the same.  When it first happened, I changed the needle out, and checked the tension...but the tension had not changed from the bunch I had already made, which had all stitched out perfect, so I was at a loss!

Anyway, DH investigated and found that there was somehow a bunch of thread stuck under where the bobbin sits, down in the machine.  He was able to use long/sharp tweezers to get it out, and it seems to work ok, at least to sew.  I've been afraid to try again with the embroidery.  I may still take it into the shop to have it looked at to make sure I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## scouthawkk

I wanted to post a picture of the Ohana shirts I made for Ms. Haylee's Give.  I wanted to use Heather's larger design for all the shirts, but as I mentioned above, my machine didn't seem to like that idea too much, and decided to act up.  Here's what I ended up with, after remaking a few:





While not what I planned, the smaller 4x4 designes stitched out great, and the shirts all came out nice.

I'll post a picture of the shorts I made for Jackson's Give after they receive them.  I don't know if they check this site, and I want them to be a surprise...

Jen


----------



## bear_mom

If you were going to use the iron on crystals to make a Cinderella carriage design on a black t-shirt, what kind of bottom would you match with it? 

Emily


----------



## visitingapril09

Disneymom1218 said:


> Bolded By me:
> I got the sparkly Princess fabric at Hancock Fabrics. we live less than a mile from one. That is actually the only fabric store in town.
> 
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Princ...productId102774769VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm



Did you follow a pattern? How do you fill the squares?


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2OandE said:


>



I love the halloween stuff posted!  I can't even think about halloween yet!



arizonacolbys said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## ncmomof2

I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!

Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:






Here it is with out and the castle gets lost:






Here it is wothout the petti but I pinned the fabric so the castle stays forward.  Does this look ok?






Last, the back:






Here is another question, I do not like the pink of the botice put against the pink princess fabric.  Am I being too critical or should I put another ruched ruffle in white, blue dot or pink dot to seperate it?  Any other ideas?  TIA!

BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.


----------



## wbarkhur

Hello again everyone. I really love the embroidered shirts/outfits that everyone makes, but do not have a machine to do it.  I found some on that site we don't mention the name of, but with 5 kids plus my DH and myself can't afford to buy them at $20-45 a shirt.  I have found someone who does pre made iron on patches, my question is how do they work and has anyone used them?  I am just worried they will fall off after being washed. Anyone used them or have ideas? thanks


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....I love it.  I like how you combined the Christmas with the AK...hard to do (I did one a couple months back combining the two).  I just bought that animal print a couple weeks ago too.  It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer picture of the reverse...



Anita, I actually got the idea of the Christmas & Animal Kingdom fabric combo from your Vida you did a while back, so thank you very much for the inspiration!!!!  Now Alexander Henry has the cutest animals in scarfs, etc in Christmas colors-go figure  But I do love how the dress came out.

I love how all of your stuff came out, I always do-you are an inspiration again and again!


----------



## erikawolf2004

arizonacolbys said:


>



This is just adorable...one of these days I will get around to making a Feliz!!!!


----------



## Piper

I have paid for my flight......my room is booked at Pop for Jan 26-Feb 1.  I think I will probably do mostly CS since I booked a room only reservation.  I plan to upgrade my park hopper from the Christmas trip my sister is giving us to an AP.  I will order a gift card to take with me in Dec for that.

I know it seems funny to go 2 months in a row, but I honestly expect to just be waiting for the others to ride the "exciting rides" and not really doing much in Dec.  There are 13 of us going in Dec. and half for the first time...and the youngest is 16 years old!  Most are in their early-mid 20's



On another note, I have another opthamalagy appt tomorrow.  I really hope they can do something about the blurry vision.  I really miss sewing!     I know that I am lucky that the stroke in June has left such minimal damage, and I am grateful.  But you know how we are--we always want more!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Thank you for all the nice comments on the Animal Kingdom dress!  Anita had a Vida a while back that had an amazing Animal Kingdom applique with Christmas and Animal fabrics and that is where I got the fabric combo inspiration.

If any of you are planning a Christmas trip and haven't bought your AK fabric I thought this was sooo cute, but found it after I had already started my DD's dress
It is by Alexander Henry and is called Yuletide.





Happy sewing!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments on the Animal Kingdom dress!  Anita had a Vida a while back that had an amazing Animal Kingdom applique with Christmas and Animal fabrics and that is where I got the fabric combo inspiration.
> 
> If any of you are planning a Christmas trip and haven't bought your AK fabric I thought this was sooo cute, but found it after I had already started my DD's dress
> It is by Alexander Henry and is called Yuletide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sewing!!!!




What great fabric


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HEY!!!!  I NEED HELP!  

Okay it's not that urgent...but...

I want to do a lettuce edge on a store bought T and I have never done it before.  What stitch length do I use?  Do I go over the finished edge that is there or do I take the hem out of the T?  Can you tell I have no clue what I am doing?  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## snubie

The Moonk's Mom said:


> HEY!!!!  I NEED HELP!
> 
> Okay it's not that urgent...but...
> 
> I want to do a lettuce edge on a store bought T and I have never done it before.  What stitch length do I use?  Do I go over the finished edge that is there or do I take the hem out of the T?  Can you tell I have no clue what I am doing?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I am not an expert by any means but here goes...

cut off the hem or take it out.  Use a zig zag stitch around the raw edge.  As you are sewing stretch the fabric slightly as it is going under the pressor foot.

Here I found a tutorial:
http://www.ericas.com/projects/proj9805.htm


----------



## T-rox

squirrel said:


> I asked my dad if he had any thin dowling for making ribbons and he gave me some aluminum rods instead.  He didn't have any wooden dowling.
> 
> Can you think of any reason that it won't work with the aluminum rods?  I don't want to burn the ribbon, so I will keep a close eye when I bake them.



not that this answer has to do with ali rod, but I've baked corker ribbon before and had to do a minor repair a few weeks later. my heat gun worked wayyy better and faster than baking. just a thought if you or anyone reading has a professional grade heat gun


----------



## T-rox

bunny213 said:


> I'm thinking about adding some pirate boot "cover-ups" for GDS pirate costume..has anyone attempted this?  where would you start to look for a pattern?   TIA      barb in Texas



simplicity 2333. i just made the hook and all the accesories. bost cover ups were in there, fairly easy, got the fabric from the homedecorating table covering section of joanns. however, i will say, this time of year you can find boots covers anywhere that seels halloween costumes for $12-$20.  a yard of the table cover stuff is $14


----------



## Granna4679

woodkins said:


> LOVE everyone's creations....I have been sewing like mad for our trip which is coming up waaay to soon! Should have some pics of new customs soon.  So Gianna only wears customs in WDW as 8 is just too cool for customs in school
> 
> Today was our first day of 3rd grade & she chose her outfit and hairdo all on her own. Hope everyone's littles are enjoying the start of the school year!



I think she looks adorable.  If it is any consolation, my girls are grown but I remember them going through that "don't try to dress me and PLEASE don't make me anything to wear" stage.  Now that they are older they keep asking...why don't you have time to make anything for me anymore?




scouthawkk said:


> I wanted to post a picture of the Ohana shirts I made for Ms. Haylee's Give.  I wanted to use Heather's larger design for all the shirts, but as I mentioned above, my machine didn't seem to like that idea too much, and decided to act up.  Here's what I ended up with, after remaking a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not what I planned, the smaller 4x4 designes stitched out great, and the shirts all came out nice.
> 
> I'll post a picture of the shorts I made for Jackson's Give after they receive them.  I don't know if they check this site, and I want them to be a surprise...
> 
> Jen



They look great....they will never know the trouble you had (well, unless they read this thread...haha).  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another question, I do not like the pink of the botice put against the pink princess fabric.  Am I being too critical or should I put another ruched ruffle in white, blue dot or pink dot to seperate it?  Any other ideas?  TIA!
> 
> BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.



I like it in this picture!  I think the ruched ruffle would take away from Prince Charming and Cindy at the waist.  I like it the way it is.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Anita, I actually got the idea of the Christmas & Animal Kingdom fabric combo from your Vida you did a while back, so thank you very much for the inspiration!!!!  Now Alexander Henry has the cutest animals in scarfs, etc in Christmas colors-go figure  But I do love how the dress came out.
> 
> I love how all of your stuff came out, I always do-you are an inspiration again and again!



Ahhh....thanks!!  You are too sweet!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments on the Animal Kingdom dress!  Anita had a Vida a while back that had an amazing Animal Kingdom applique with Christmas and Animal fabrics and that is where I got the fabric combo inspiration.
> 
> If any of you are planning a Christmas trip and haven't bought your AK fabric I thought this was sooo cute, but found it after I had already started my DD's dress
> It is by Alexander Henry and is called Yuletide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sewing!!!!



I love, love, love this!!  I would love to have some but as of right now....no Christmas trip in the works


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.



This is very sweet!  I would figure out what your DD would be most comfortable in, because it is cut either way, but if she wears it without the underskirt do stitch it so you see the castle more.  Glad you took off the ribbon, it covered up the castle too much.  Great Job!


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen this, but I LOVE IT!  I may borrow this idea some day!  AWESOME!



You certainly may!!


----------



## CindyBeth

Granna4679 said:


> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self from this weekend:  When making a reversible A-line with a ruffle, don't sandwich the ruffles between the layers before turning...It made one big circle and there was no way to get the ruffle out...I know you probably have no idea what I am talking about but after being so frustrated for about an hour, I took the whole thing apart and then added the ruffle after.  Still not happy with it, but it will do.  I made this for my DGD(almost 3) for her 3rd birthday party.  She is having a Tinkerbelle party but her name is Wendy so I put Heather's Wendy cutie on the top and then Tink and Peter Pan on the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the reverse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer picture of the reverse...



I love the dress and the outfit!  I will be sewing my first outfits for my dd, she is 14 months old.  And was wondering what patterns are those?

Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

wbarkhur said:


> Hello again everyone. I really love the embroidered shirts/outfits that everyone makes, but do not have a machine to do it.  I found some on that site we don't mention the name of, but with 5 kids plus my DH and myself can't afford to buy them at $20-45 a shirt.  I have found someone who does pre made iron on patches, my question is how do they work and has anyone used them?  I am just worried they will fall off after being washed. Anyone used them or have ideas? thanks




I do not have any advice on the iron-ons but I dont have an embroidery machine but do a lot of embroidery on t-shirts and dresses using the Heather Sue tutorial.  It is very fun and and allows you to be very creative.  Just avoid princess faces if you can    They give me quite a fit!!!  In he future I will paint them on!


----------



## Granna4679

CindyBeth said:


> I love the dress and the outfit!  I will be sewing my first outfits for my dd, she is 14 months old.  And was wondering what patterns are those?
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you.  The dress is the stripwork jumper.  The pants outfit is the A-line dress (shortened to make a top) and the Easy Fit Pants.  You can get all 3 patterns on Youcanmakethis.com.  They are great easy to understand patterns.  I did modify the skirt on the dress to make it fuller.  If you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I need to ask for your help, one of the rescues i work with..
Big Fluffy Dog Rescue is trying to win sweatshirt blankets that we can then in turn sell for fundraising.
We need people to vote for Big Fluffy Dog Rescue
You do NOT have to register or anything, but can only vote once. It ends later tonight, so if you read this, please vote right away!
Go to the link, look to the right, select BFDR and then click "VOTE" at the bottom.

I appreciate it!!
http://www.sweatshirtblanket.com/blog/


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with out and the castle gets lost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is wothout the petti but I pinned the fabric so the castle stays forward.  Does this look ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another question, I do not like the pink of the botice put against the pink princess fabric.  Am I being too critical or should I put another ruched ruffle in white, blue dot or pink dot to seperate it?  Any other ideas?  TIA!
> 
> BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.



Love this!* Would you mind if I cased the idea for Megan*? I have different fabrics, but love the general idea.


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> HEY!!!!  I NEED HELP!
> 
> Okay it's not that urgent...but...
> 
> I want to do a lettuce edge on a store bought T and I have never done it before.  What stitch length do I use?  Do I go over the finished edge that is there or do I take the hem out of the T?  Can you tell I have no clue what I am doing?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I cut just above the hem and then use my serger to do a rolled hem while stretching the fabric.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with out and the castle gets lost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is wothout the petti but I pinned the fabric so the castle stays forward.  Does this look ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another question, I do not like the pink of the botice put against the pink princess fabric.  Am I being too critical or should I put another ruched ruffle in white, blue dot or pink dot to seperate it?  Any other ideas?  TIA!
> 
> BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.



Love it just the way it is- I would have her wear the petti- Caitie wore hers all trip long in June during a heat wave and loved the attention and twirl so much she never once asked to take them off.  Especially with the top being so cool I think she'll be fine.


OK, not the best pic, but I got one of the 5 shirts for Kira's give.




ETA: the "white" parts in the mickey motif t are actually silver, so they do show up IRL, honest LOL.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Also loving everyone's ideas for Christmas AK outfits!
Here's the fabric I found at Hobby lobby for our trip next Dec.





wow, sorry didn't look that blurry in the th... you can't really tell, but the santa hats are trimmed in the cheetah/leopard (I can't ever tell the difference for sure)


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> I like it in this picture!  I think the ruched ruffle would take away from Prince Charming and Cindy at the waist.  I like it the way it is.





erikawolf2004 said:


> This is very sweet!  I would figure out what your DD would be most comfortable in, because it is cut either way, but if she wears it without the underskirt do stitch it so you see the castle more.  Glad you took off the ribbon, it covered up the castle too much.  Great Job!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Love this!* Would you mind if I cased the idea for Megan*? I have different fabrics, but love the general idea.





ireland_nicole said:


> Love it just the way it is- I would have her wear the petti- Caitie wore hers all trip long in June during a heat wave and loved the attention and twirl so much she never once asked to take them off.  Especially with the top being so cool I think she'll be fine.



Thanks everyone!  I am always my own worst critic.  I took off the ribbon and kept the pins in so the castle stays visible.  Case away.  I have to make a little version for my DD1.  I will change a thing or two to make it easier.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

A new Big Give is brewing!!! Its a small family of the Wish Kiddo, Mom and Grandma! I'll let you know all the details as soon as I get them!!! Woo Hoo!!!

Many of you mentioned that you may be interested in joining to help these wonderful families who are going on trips to Disney World through Make a Wish (or other organizations) because of their life threatening illnesses. Its very easy to do - just click on a DisBoutique button in someone's siggie and go from there! We'd love to have you join us! Its a very rewarding experience on both sides ( I have been on both sides of this wonderful project!!). And, you dont even have to sew to join!! Pixie dust is GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I need to ask for your help, one of the rescues i work with..
> Big Fluffy Dog Rescue is trying to win sweatshirt blankets that we can then in turn sell for fundraising.
> We need people to vote for Big Fluffy Dog Rescue
> You do NOT have to register or anything, but can only vote once. It ends later tonight, so if you read this, please vote right away!
> Go to the link, look to the right, select BFDR and then click "VOTE" at the bottom.
> 
> I appreciate it!!
> http://www.sweatshirtblanket.com/blog/



I voted once from my computer and once from my DHs.  Good luck!


----------



## jas0202

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> A new Big Give is brewing!!! Its a small family of the Wish Kiddo, Mom and Grandma! I'll let you know all the details as soon as I get them!!! Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> Many of you mentioned that you may be interested in joining to help these wonderful families who are going on trips to Disney World through Make a Wish (or other organizations) because of their life threatening illnesses. Its very easy to do - just click on a DisBoutique button in someone's siggie and go from there! We'd love to have you join us! Its a very rewarding experience on both sides ( I have been on both sides of this wonderful project!!). And, you dont even have to sew to join!! Pixie dust is GREATLY appreciated!!!!



I just went over and registered at the Big Give board.  Our money is tight and I'm a novice, but I will do what I can for these inspiring kids and their amazing families.


----------



## billwendy

jas0202 said:


> I just went over and registered at the Big Give board.  Our money is tight and I'm a novice, but I will do what I can for these inspiring kids and their amazing families.



WAY TO GO!!!!!! It is a totally amazing experience!!! Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## arizonacolbys

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> A new Big Give is brewing!!! Its a small family of the Wish Kiddo, Mom and Grandma! I'll let you know all the details as soon as I get them!!! Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> Many of you mentioned that you may be interested in joining to help these wonderful families who are going on trips to Disney World through Make a Wish (or other organizations) because of their life threatening illnesses. Its very easy to do - just click on a DisBoutique button in someone's siggie and go from there! We'd love to have you join us! Its a very rewarding experience on both sides ( I have been on both sides of this wonderful project!!). And, you dont even have to sew to join!! Pixie dust is GREATLY appreciated!!!!




I also joined up over there about a week ago & am hoping to be able to participate in one soon! Some days are crazy here with 2 under 2... but, I'd really like to participate!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> WAY TO GO!!!!!! It is a totally amazing experience!!! Thank you sooooo much!!!





arizonacolbys said:


> I also joined up over there about a week ago & am hoping to be able to participate in one soon! Some days are crazy here with 2 under 2... but, I'd really like to participate!!



We love cheerleaders too! Nothing better then someone saying how cute something is! The big give has been so wonderful to be a part of! The wish kids and families just tug at your heart strings!


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, and pictures from the kids to the kids are always loved! A $.44 cent stamp can mean the world to someone when they open up the envelope! 

In fact, I just have to share. I sent a card to someone today that I have never met in person or online, but feel like I know. She appreciated the card and me knowing that it made her smile made me smile!


----------



## mom2OandE

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with out and the castle gets lost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is wothout the petti but I pinned the fabric so the castle stays forward.  Does this look ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another question, I do not like the pink of the botice put against the pink princess fabric.  Am I being too critical or should I put another ruched ruffle in white, blue dot or pink dot to seperate it?  Any other ideas?  TIA!
> 
> BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.



Oh I love it.  I think it is beautiful with or without the petti.


----------



## DisneyKings

DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.


----------



## billwendy

arizonacolbys said:


> I also joined up over there about a week ago & am hoping to be able to participate in one soon! Some days are crazy here with 2 under 2... but, I'd really like to participate!!



Lol - I bet you are a busy beaver!!! lol...you will love participating, its so much fun!!! Thanks for signing up!!


----------



## livndisney

DisneyKings said:


> DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.



LOVE the ponys!!!!! The Ariel dress is adorable! As is the cutie in it


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Calling all fellow Disboutiquers!

Of course you know Teresa and Heather and for those who have followed the situation with their sister in law Barbara, she is recovering. I asked Heather today if Barbara might like get well cards from us crazy sewers and she said someone else had sent one and it was well received- so I have a green light to invite you to send a card.
Feel free to be creative and make a card...

Please contact me if you would like to send a card and would like her address. 

my email is monegan at hotmail dot com
or you can msg me on FB (Keating)


----------



## NiniMorris

LOL

I think it is safe to say I am going to be waaaaaaaaaay ready for next year!   I don't have time to finish up half the projects I already have in the works, so what do I do?  I order MORE embroidery files for Halloween...and I am not making  anything for Halloween!  LOL


Right now, our upcoming trip in Nov/Dec is in jeopardy.  We might make it a Feb trip instead since the kids are out of school for a week then...and hopefully the doctor will release me to go by then...I'm stubborn though and am holding out for our original dates after Thanksgiving...besides, doesn't he know I don't have time to plan all new customs if we change the date!  


Nini


----------



## babynala

Disneymom1218 said:


> i finished My first weighted blanket. Oy was a pain. It took me 2 days with a break for a family BBQ to finish it. here are pics:


It came out great.  Looks like your daughter really likes it too.  I'm glad it is working for her.  (Sorry I lost the pictures)



SallyfromDE said:


> I used the free bow pattern of CarlaC on YCMT and the peplum from one of the patterns. Carla has on her blogspot, how t makethe peplum. The Peplum, I put on the waistband part. Besides Aurora, I did a Cinderella. Someday, I'll get around to makeing a Belle.


this is really pretty, what a great idea.  



mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a Insa skirt using just the lower skirt and adding a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.


You have been busy.  Love all the Halloween skirts.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!


Great job.



arizonacolbys said:


> I love all the newest creations! The princess blanket looks so nice & cozy! And, I love both of the Animal Kingdom dresses! I have some animal fabric here I've been trying to figure out what to do with before our trip. I can't believe I have less than 3 months to go - I better get sewing! LOL
> 
> My oldest DD turns 2 in just 2 weeks -I can't believe it!! I finished her birthday dress over the weekend - my first time making the Feliz. I was very excited to finally get this pattern after seeing so many great dresses here with that pattern. I'm very happy with how my first attempt came out and learned a few things for the next time around. I'm making a Mickey Feliz next for our trip. My daughter LOVES monkeys, so I thought this cute monkey/cupcake fabric was perfect for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.


Wow! that came out great.  Your daughter is so cute.  



Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally finished sewing all of my orders that are due for now.  Now my Sept. and Oct. are being devoted to making things for a craft fair in early Nov.
> 
> I had made a pinafore school dress for my DGD5 to start Kindergarten (I posted it a while back).  Well, that didn't go over too well with her younger sister.  She will be 3 in a few weeks and voiced her opinion on getting left out very matter of factly.  So, I had to make her a "back to preschool" outfit.  Here she is posing on her first day back to preschool for this year.  I appliqued the tshirt and made Carla's flouncy skirt...super easy and turned out really cute! Hard to read in picture but it says "Preschool Rocks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self from this weekend:  When making a reversible A-line with a ruffle, don't sandwich the ruffles between the layers before turning...It made one big circle and there was no way to get the ruffle out...I know you probably have no idea what I am talking about but after being so frustrated for about an hour, I took the whole thing apart and then added the ruffle after.  Still not happy with it, but it will do.  I made this for my DGD(almost 3) for her 3rd birthday party.  She is having a Tinkerbelle party but her name is Wendy so I put Heather's Wendy cutie on the top and then Tink and Peter Pan on the legs.


What a cute story.  Your DGD sounds like alot of fun! This outfit came out really cute.  The Halloween dress is so nice, love the applique on the back.  The Peter Pan outfit is really cute.  Love the Wendy cutie, perfect for a Wendy.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow- I love everything y'all have posted- all the halloween stuff is great!  I actually managed to complete the 5 shirts for Kira's give this weekend while working full time and avoiding the outer bands of a looming tropical storm- fun!  I'm now too exhausted to type straight, let alone take pics, but I'll try to get one tomorrow.
> 
> BTW- can y'all see my ticker?- the bottom one I mean LOL.


Congrats! Keep up the good work.



ireland_nicole said:


> Also loving everyone's ideas for Christmas AK outfits!
> Here's the fabric I found at Hobby lobby for our trip next Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, sorry didn't look that blurry in the th... you can't really tell, but the santa hats are trimmed in the cheetah/leopard (I can't ever tell the difference for sure)


Cute fabric, can't wait to see what you come up with



DisneyKings said:


> DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.


What a little sweetie.  The dress is so pretty and the cake is awesome.  



NiniMorris said:


> LOL
> 
> I think it is safe to say I am going to be waaaaaaaaaay ready for next year!   I don't have time to finish up half the projects I already have in the works, so what do I do?  I order MORE embroidery files for Halloween...and I am not making  anything for Halloween!  LOL
> 
> Right now, our upcoming trip in Nov/Dec is in jeopardy.  We might make it a Feb trip instead since the kids are out of school for a week then...and hopefully the doctor will release me to go by then...I'm stubborn though and am holding out for our original dates after Thanksgiving...besides, doesn't he know I don't have time to plan all new customs if we change the date!
> 
> Nini


I hope you don't have to change your trip, we all know how hard you have been working on your customs.  But if you do have to move the dates at least you can change your trip and not cancel it.  I hope your 100% by Thanksgiving.


----------



## tricia

DisneyKings said:


> DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.



Awesome dress and cake.  (love the ponies too )


----------



## tricia

I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.

The whole set:






the 2 pairs of pants (both are also reversible)











The 2 dresses, with Love Chirp embroidery:











The Hoodie






The reversible jacket and close up of the embroidery on the back.





















Whew, that is a lot of pictures.


----------



## Piper

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 pairs of pants (both are also reversible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 dresses, with Love Chirp embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible jacket and close up of the embroidery on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.


 
They are beautiful--love lots of pictures!


----------



## T-rox

doesnt everyone do a jack skelington? here is my first.  DH has a t shirt and DD now has this.  they will match a day down in disney. most likely 10-9-10 when we go to house of blues and maybe again wed at epcot. I like the black fabric because it looks like funky christmas trees to me. the white with black looks like barren branches.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## T-rox

here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.





[/IMG]
I know, crocs.  we have the cutest puddlejumpers to match but somehow they did not get packed.









[/IMG]
on disney's boardwalk resort outside of big river brewery





[/IMG]
outside teacup ride. we were totally character stalking and didn't see a one from Alice! ( will try again though)


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!

Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.






I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.



Those are awesome!  If you don't mind me asking, what patterns did you use?



T-rox said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute!



T-rox said:


> [/IMG]
> I know, crocs.  we have the cutest puddlejumpers to match but somehow they did not get packed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> on disney's boardwalk resort outside of big river brewery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> outside teacup ride. we were totally character stalking and didn't see a one from Alice! ( will try again though)




Wow, that is an incredible outfit!


----------



## Fall1

T-rox said:


> here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> I know, crocs.  we have the cutest puddlejumpers to match but somehow they did not get packed.



WOW - that is gorgeous!!!!  Cute DD too


----------



## Jaylin

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.



HOLY COW!!!!  I am in LOVE with this entire set.  It all looks so beautifully made!  The jacket is my absolute favorite......please do tell......what pattern is that?


----------



## peachygreen

I have an ETSY question for you and since I know a lot of you use it to buy and or sell I'm hoping you can help me here.

I ordered some stuff on ETSY 6-1/2 weeks ago.  At the time the turnaround time for the items was 1-3 weeks.  @ 4 weeks I sent a message checking on the status because I had not heard or received anything.  @ 4-1/2 weeks I got a paypal shipping notification but still no communication from the seller.  It is now 6-1/2 weeks (so 2 weeks after the shipping notice) and I still have not received my order.  I think today is day 47 which if I'm reading paypals information correctly means I can't start a dispute even if I wanted to right?  

What would you do at this point?


----------



## mom2rtk

peachygreen said:


> I have an ETSY question for you and since I know a lot of you use it to buy and or sell I'm hoping you can help me here.
> 
> I ordered some stuff on ETSY 6-1/2 weeks ago.  At the time the turnaround time for the items was 1-3 weeks.  @ 4 weeks I sent a message checking on the status because I had not heard or received anything.  @ 4-1/2 weeks I got a paypal shipping notification but still no communication from the seller.  It is now 6-1/2 weeks (so 2 weeks after the shipping notice) and I still have not received my order.  I think today is day 47 which if I'm reading paypals information correctly means I can't start a dispute even if I wanted to right?
> 
> What would you do at this point?



Have you emailed the seller? You don't have to wait for them to contact you. I would definitely suggest initiating the conversation yourself.

With the Paypal shipping notice you should have received a D/C number. Does the post office show it delivered? If not, then I'd wager that the seller was playing games. If it does show delivered, you can contact the seller to see if they have suggestions and might offer to replace it, but you don't have a leg to stand on. Paypal only requires proof of delivery, not proof that you have it in your hands. Packages DO get stolen off of front porches.

As for the 45 days, that might vary if you paid with a credit card. You are limited only by the policy of the credit card  company at that point.

Good luck!


----------



## peachygreen

mom2rtk said:


> Have you emailed the seller? You don't have to wait for them to contact you. I would definitely suggest initiating the conversation yourself.
> 
> With the Paypal shipping notice you should have received a D/C number. Does the post office show it delivered? If not, then I'd wager that the seller was playing games. If it does show delivered, you can contact the seller to see if they have suggestions and might offer to replace it, but you don't have a leg to stand on. Paypal only requires proof of delivery, not proof that you have it in your hands. Packages DO get stolen off of front porches.
> 
> As for the 45 days, that might vary if you paid with a credit card. You are limited only by the policy of the credit card  company at that point.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, I have emailed the seller but I haven't heard back.  I called the post office and they only show that the electronic shipping information was received but they do not show it was shipping.  It has delivery confirmation requested but again it just shows that the electronic shipping was received.  

I've never had to start a claim before and hope I don't have to now but I don't even know where to start especially since I am outside the 45 day window.


----------



## mom2rtk

peachygreen said:


> Thanks, I have emailed the seller but I haven't heard back.  I called the post office and they only show that the electronic shipping information was received but they do not show it was shipping.  It has delivery confirmation requested but again it just shows that the electronic shipping was received.
> 
> I've never had to start a claim before and hope I don't have to now but I don't even know where to start especially since I am outside the 45 day window.



Well, anyone who would print the label without shipping was probably trying to mislead you. I'd be concerned at this point. You can call Paypal, but there probably isn't much you can do unless, like I said, you used a credit card. If that's the case, I'd email the seller and tell her you're going to start the filing in X number of days (be sure you know how many days you have) if you don't hear from her.

She probably doesn't know if you paid by credit card or  not, so keep that in mind. Even if you  missed your Paypal filing window, you probably could get her to believe you have time under a credit card, whether you do or not.

What does her feedback look like? Is it starting to tank? That might give you some indication.

She is probably in over her head. That's a mistake some new sellers make. Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## visitingapril09

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 pairs of pants (both are also reversible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 dresses, with Love Chirp embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible jacket and close up of the embroidery on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.



They must have LOVED that!!! It is just beautiful. I love the little embroidery birds!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 dresses, with Love Chirp embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.


Trica, wow girl you need to bottle your mojo and sell it!  You did an amazing job on the outfits.  I love the jackets, is that flower design from embroidery library?  I think I just looked at it this morning.  Super work.



T-rox said:


> here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> I know, crocs.  we have the cutest puddlejumpers to match but somehow they did not get packed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> on disney's boardwalk resort outside of big river brewery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> outside teacup ride. we were totally character stalking and didn't see a one from Alice! ( will try again though)


Ok, she is just adorable and I love the Alice outfit.  You are great mom to put so much effort into all those customs.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.


Awww, I love sea world outfits.  Things don't always fit just perfect...why is that?  But you kids look happy and that is all that matters.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

T-rox said:


> doesnt everyone do a jack skelington? here is my first.  DH has a t shirt and DD now has this.  they will match a day down in disney. most likely 10-9-10 when we go to house of blues and maybe again wed at epcot. I like the black fabric because it looks like funky christmas trees to me. the white with black looks like barren branches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Love the work!  Love your take on Jack and the pumpkins at the bottom!  I want one!


----------



## ncmomof2

tricia said:


>



WOW!  That is going to be one happy new momma!


----------



## visitingapril09

I need some ideas for adult customs for me!!! I want some diswear for our trip but need ideas on what. If anyone has made something for themselves can you direct me to a photo??

........or maybe I am a nut and no one else does this!!??


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 pairs of pants (both are also reversible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 dresses, with Love Chirp embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible jacket and close up of the embroidery on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.



Wow....love the whole set!  What a lucky little girl!  There's a lot of love put into that!!



T-rox said:


> here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Super cute and that is a BUNCH of appliques.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.



Ahhhhh....too cute (both the kiddos and the outfits).  I used the same fabric for SeaWorld outfits this past summer.  They got lots of attention!!  



peachygreen said:


> I have an ETSY question for you and since I know a lot of you use it to buy and or sell I'm hoping you can help me here.
> 
> I ordered some stuff on ETSY 6-1/2 weeks ago.  At the time the turnaround time for the items was 1-3 weeks.  @ 4 weeks I sent a message checking on the status because I had not heard or received anything.  @ 4-1/2 weeks I got a paypal shipping notification but still no communication from the seller.  It is now 6-1/2 weeks (so 2 weeks after the shipping notice) and I still have not received my order.  I think today is day 47 which if I'm reading paypals information correctly means I can't start a dispute even if I wanted to right?
> 
> What would you do at this point?



Yes, definitely start the process. Like PP said, you may not get anything from it,  but the sooner you start, the sooner you will know.  I agree, either the seller is scamming on the ship date or is in over her head.  Be sure and check the feedback and see what people are posting.


----------



## NiniMorris

WooHoo...I have a tentative date for surgery and it looks like Disney is ON!  Now I've got to get everything finished in the next 12 days!


Nini


----------



## aksunshine

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!


This is so cute! Love it!


arizonacolbys said:


> I love all the newest creations! The princess blanket looks so nice & cozy! And, I love both of the Animal Kingdom dresses! I have some animal fabric here I've been trying to figure out what to do with before our trip. I can't believe I have less than 3 months to go - I better get sewing! LOL
> 
> My oldest DD turns 2 in just 2 weeks -I can't believe it!! I finished her birthday dress over the weekend - my first time making the Feliz. I was very excited to finally get this pattern after seeing so many great dresses here with that pattern. I'm very happy with how my first attempt came out and learned a few things for the next time around. I'm making a Mickey Feliz next for our trip. My daughter LOVES monkeys, so I thought this cute monkey/cupcake fabric was perfect for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.


You did a great job! I would love a feliz, but Isabelle it getting too old.



Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the halloweend skirts,  especially the 2nd one!!  That turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....I love it.  I like how you combined the Christmas with the AK...hard to do (I did one a couple months back combining the two).  I just bought that animal print a couple weeks ago too.  It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute fabric and she looks so cute in it!
> 
> 
> Well, I finally finished sewing all of my orders that are due for now.  Now my Sept. and Oct. are being devoted to making things for a craft fair in early Nov.
> 
> I had made a pinafore school dress for my DGD5 to start Kindergarten (I posted it a while back).  Well, that didn't go over too well with her younger sister.  She will be 3 in a few weeks and voiced her opinion on getting left out very matter of factly.  So, I had to make her a "back to preschool" outfit.  Here she is posing on her first day back to preschool for this year.  I appliqued the tshirt and made Carla's flouncy skirt...super easy and turned out really cute! Hard to read in picture but it says "Preschool Rocks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:


I REALLY love the halloween one!!!!


DisneyKings said:


> DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.


She looks so happy! What a cute cake! I got your package. I am trying to figure it out. lol!


tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.


So cute! I especially  the jacket!!!



T-rox said:


> doesnt everyone do a jack skelington? here is my first.  DH has a t shirt and DD now has this.  they will match a day down in disney. most likely 10-9-10 when we go to house of blues and maybe again wed at epcot. I like the black fabric because it looks like funky christmas trees to me. the white with black looks like barren branches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Cuteness!!!


T-rox said:


> here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> I know, crocs.  we have the cutest puddlejumpers to match but somehow they did not get packed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> on disney's boardwalk resort outside of big river brewery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> outside teacup ride. we were totally character stalking and didn't see a one from Alice! ( will try again though)


Wow!!! Look at all that applique!


WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.



Awww! Adorable!


----------



## tricia

Piper said:


> They are beautiful--love lots of pictures!



Thank you



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.



Looks great.  Love that there is polka dot on the killer whale applique.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Those are awesome!  If you don't mind me asking, what patterns did you use?





Jaylin said:


> HOLY COW!!!!  I am in LOVE with this entire set.  It all looks so beautifully made!  The jacket is my absolute favorite......please do tell......what pattern is that?



They are all from the baby collection from Farbenmix.  It is the Zwergenverpackung

http://fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com/catalog.htm?item=1379



visitingapril09 said:


> They must have LOVED that!!! It is just beautiful. I love the little embroidery birds!



Thanks



MinnieVanMom said:


> Trica, wow girl you need to bottle your mojo and sell it!  You did an amazing job on the outfits.  I love the jackets, is that flower design from embroidery library?  I think I just looked at it this morning.  Super work.



Thanks, I actually got the embroidery from Huups https://shop.huups.de/shop/php/index.php



ncmomof2 said:


> WOW!  That is going to be one happy new momma!



Thank you, she was quite pleased with everything.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> WooHoo...I have a tentative date for surgery and it looks like Disney is ON!  Now I've got to get everything finished in the next 12 days!
> 
> 
> Nini




That is awesome news.  Glad you did not have to postpone.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

visitingapril09 said:


> I need some ideas for adult customs for me!!! I want some diswear for our trip but need ideas on what. If anyone has made something for themselves can you direct me to a photo??
> 
> ........or maybe I am a nut and no one else does this!!??



If you're a nut, I am too.  When my girlfriends and I go on our annual weekend, we always have some sort of silly tshirt, usually an iron on transfer. Since I now know how to appliqué this year I'll probably do that.  A few years ago I made us matching deco capris with Minnie mouse inspired fabrics.


----------



## abfight

OK, I just have a Brother SE-350 embroidery (and sewing) machine.  What program do I need to be able to use heather sues designs.  I do have a slot in the side for cards but I don't want to buy something that won't work.
Thanks


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

abfight said:


> OK, I just have a Brother SE-350 embroidery (and sewing) machine.  What program do I need to be able to use heather sues designs.  I do have a slot in the side for cards but I don't want to buy something that won't work.
> Thanks



You will need the Brother PED-Basic. It has a card slot that connects to your computer, you then download them to the card [its included] and then stick the card in your machine. It runs about $120 around here.  HTH!

And I just noticed you are from KY too! Neat!


----------



## wbarkhur

NiniMorris said:


> WooHoo...I have a tentative date for surgery and it looks like Disney is ON!  Now I've got to get everything finished in the next 12 days!
> 
> 
> Nini



I think that deserves a few of these.  I am so glad that you do not have to change your plans.  Hope that you are still able to enjoy everything you had planned that soon after surgery.  Sending you some sewing pixie dust to get everything you wanted done.


----------



## wbarkhur

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.



Too cute.  Would you please PM me the seller that you got the patches from?  thanks


----------



## abfight

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> You will need the Brother PED-Basic. It has a card slot that connects to your computer, you then download them to the card [its included] and then stick the card in your machine. It runs about $120 around here.  HTH!
> 
> And I just noticed you are from KY too! Neat!



Thank you so much.  I live about 40 minutes east of lexington, how bout u


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> WooHoo...I have a tentative date for surgery and it looks like Disney is ON!  Now I've got to get everything finished in the next 12 days!
> 
> 
> Nini




I'll be praying for a swift recovery for you.  Glad your trip is still on!


----------



## visitingapril09

TinkerbelleMom said:


> If you're a nut, I am too.  When my girlfriends and I go on our annual weekend, we always have some sort of silly tshirt, usually an iron on transfer. Since I now know how to appliqué this year I'll probably do that.  A few years ago I made us matching deco capris with Minnie mouse inspired fabrics.



I LOVE THEM!! I am glad I am not nuts alone!!


----------



## aksunshine

OMGosh Nanci!!!! I LOVE them! I wish I had time to sew soething like that for ME!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> You will need the Brother PED-Basic. It has a card slot that connects to your computer, you then download them to the card [its included] and then stick the card in your machine. It runs about $120 around here.  HTH!
> 
> And I just noticed you are from KY too! Neat!



I'm not from KY (but I've been there!).  I think I'm in the same situation.  I have an old Brother (which ironically I got from my old sister ) and it too has cards.  I wish I could find somewhere near me to see a PED demonstrated.  My question to you is, is the PED basically foolproof?  Is it as easy as it sounds? just download designs onto the card, put the card in the machine, and poof, it works?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> I'm not from KY (but I've been there!).  I think I'm in the same situation.  I have an old Brother (which ironically I got from my old sister ) and it too has cards.  I wish I could find somewhere near me to see a PED demonstrated.  My question to you is, is the PED basically foolproof?  Is it as easy as it sounds? just download designs onto the card, put the card in the machine, and poof, it works?


Pretty much.  I've got PED Basic, but it's still new to me, so I don't know all the ins and outs of it.  But when you use it to look at embroidery files in a specific folder (finding things in my computer is the hard part for me, and its my issue, not the program, I'm just a bit computer stupid!LOL) it shows up on the left side and you click on that then the arrow in the middle to move it to the copy box, click on another button and it copies it to your card, which comes with the software.  The only downside is it erases anything you already have on the card.  It doesn't edit or combine letters into words, something I didn't realize when I bought it, you need the designer version of PED to do that.  I was going to try to return it, but decided I liked what it could do enough to keep it.  I bought it at Joann.com with a 40% coupon, and with the shipping it was still less than $100.00


----------



## billwendy

Anita - 

Love your halloween stripwork - what size strips and embroidery designs did you use?????


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!

Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????



I'd love to know this too...I've got an older machine that uses floppy discs, and I can't see what I'm doing until I put it in the machine and use the screen there.  I've been using the PED Basic to look at things, but still using the discs because I've got so many files saved to disc its easier for me to just leave them there.   Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## disneymomof1

Wendy, where did you get your new machine?  I am thinking of taking the plunge this week, just not sure where I am going to get it.  Both Amazon and Walmart have it for about $745. but I can get free shipping with Amazon, but if something is wrong with it I can return to Walmart, so I am still wavering on where to get it.

Just got an email that my Seuss fabric is shipping within the next two days !!


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Wendy, where did you get your new machine?  I am thinking of taking the plunge this week, just not sure where I am going to get it.  Both Amazon and Walmart have it for about $745. but I can get free shipping with Amazon, but if something is wrong with it I can return to Walmart, so I am still wavering on where to get it.
> 
> Just got an email that my Seuss fabric is shipping within the next two days !!



GO FOR IT!!! lol....I got it from HSN for 5 flex pays - plus there is a coupon for a first time buyer which took $75 off!!! That made it very doable for us!!! Also had free shipping!!

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-5745342_xp.aspx


----------



## Disneymom1218

disneymomof1 said:


> Wendy, where did you get your new machine?  I am thinking of taking the plunge this week, just not sure where I am going to get it.  Both Amazon and Walmart have it for about $745. but I can get free shipping with Amazon, but if something is wrong with it I can return to Walmart, so I am still wavering on where to get it.
> 
> Just got an email that my Seuss fabric is shipping within the next two days !!



You can get free shipping with Walmart too with Site to store. they will send it to your local store for you to pick up and you don;t pay the shipping fees.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????



When you put the thumb drive in, you get a tiny little picture on your screen.  I try to keep my 4x4 on one drive and my 5x7 on another drive...because there is no way to tell which one it is!  I have about 30 or 40 on each drive...and I have at least 5 drives.  I change them out to conserve space, depending what I am working on.  (supposedly!)

What ever you do, don't put more than 100 designs on a drive, because you won't be able to read it on your machine.  Also, they have to be saved on the root drive, not in folders.  Once you make that mistake you will remember not to do it again!

I do 4x4 and 5x7 in the same hoop, although if I was doing a onesie I can see where having the smaller hoop might work better!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Wendy, where did you get your new machine?  I am thinking of taking the plunge this week, just not sure where I am going to get it.  Both Amazon and Walmart have it for about $745. but I can get free shipping with Amazon, but if something is wrong with it I can return to Walmart, so I am still wavering on where to get it.
> 
> Just got an email that my Seuss fabric is shipping within the next two days !!





NiniMorris said:


> When you put the thumb drive in, you get a tiny little picture on your screen.  I try to keep my 4x4 on one drive and my 5x7 on another drive...because there is no way to tell which one it is!  I have about 30 or 40 on each drive...and I have at least 5 drives.  I change them out to conserve space, depending what I am working on.  (supposedly!)
> 
> What ever you do, don't put more than 100 designs on a drive, because you won't be able to read it on your machine.  Also, they have to be saved on the root drive, not in folders.  Once you make that mistake you will remember not to do it again!
> 
> I do 4x4 and 5x7 in the same hoop, although if I was doing a onesie I can see where having the smaller hoop might work better!
> 
> 
> Nini



THanks for the Advice Nini - Im not sure what a root drive is....How do you keep it all organized on your machine?????


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????



I've got nothin' for ya, but I thought you needed a little 

Soooooo exciting, and a great deal!!


----------



## miprender

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



Too cute. I have become obsessed with prints for our AK days. 



arizonacolbys said:


> [







ireland_nicole said:


> BTW- can y'all see my ticker?- the bottom one I mean LOL.


 Congrats



Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.


So Cute




ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:


Love it the way it is.




tricia said:


> The reversible jacket and close up of the embroidery on the back.


Love all the outfits especially the reversible jacket. Makes me wish I had tried sewing when DD was a baby.



NiniMorris said:


> WooHoo...I have a tentative date for surgery and it looks like Disney is ON!  Now I've got to get everything finished in the next 12 days!
> 
> Nini






PS How do some of you make the pictures smaller when quoting?


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

abfight said:


> Thank you so much.  I live about 40 minutes east of lexington, how bout u



Your very welcome! I actually live about an hour west of Lexington, in Bardstown.


----------



## DisneyKings

livndisney said:


> LOVE the ponys!!!!! The Ariel dress is adorable! As is the cutie in it





babynala said:


> What a little sweetie.  The dress is so pretty and the cake is awesome.





tricia said:


> Awesome dress and cake.  (love the ponies too )



Thanks!  Those little ponytails melt my heart!  She has never had a haircut& her bangs have just never grown!  We're planning her first princess trim at Disney in Oct



aksunshine said:


> She looks so happy! What a cute cake! I got your package. I am trying to figure it out. lol!


Thanks, she has been asking if tomorrow can be her birthday too!  LOL  I never felt super comfortable with the regular slings when my girls were little.  I liked the Baby Bjorn for the beginning & then the ergo when they were big enough.  I used a hotsling when they were big enough for me to use that & have them on my hip with it...  Just keep trying, it's nice to have those hands free!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????



I have one big external hard drive with a bunch of designs on it & I made a print-out with thumbnail pics of the order they were in (they usually wind up in alphabetical order automatically).  I usually just use a thumbnail drive though that I put the design I'm working with then on to make it easier.  The stitch era free program you can see the designs.  HTH!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

TinkerbelleMom said:


> If you're a nut, I am too.  When my girlfriends and I go on our annual weekend, we always have some sort of silly tshirt, usually an iron on transfer. Since I now know how to appliqué this year I'll probably do that.  A few years ago I made us matching deco capris with Minnie mouse inspired fabrics.


I LOVE THESE!!!!!!!  I think my family would think I am nuts if I do this but when I go with just Juliet for her Bday trip i think I will have to try it!


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????


oh congrats! does this mean you can have biger than a 4x4!?!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Anita -
> 
> Love your halloween stripwork - what size strips and embroidery designs did you use?????



Wendy - congrats on the new machine!  
On the strips, I made them in a trapezoid shape (6" on top and 12" on bottom).  There are 12 total (4 of the BOO fabric, 4 of the Halloween print, and 4 yellow with appliques).  I used a 5 x 7 design on each.  Just remember to put them closer to the bottom of your panel when stitching or they will end up too close to the gathers at the top.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? I'm used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????



WOW that was fast!!! I cant help you with PED basic and I tried the other free programs and I cant figure them out. There was no way for me to see my designs on my computer and the PE 770 isn't that clear when you look at them there. I finally found a program in Teresa's bookmarks called SewIconz that I was able to purchase. I don't remember what it cost but I want to say $25.00 or so and now I am able to see a thumbnail view of the design on my computer.
I have set up a folder in MY Documents for Embroidery Design and when I purchase a design from Heather Sue or anyone else I download it to the folder.
Sometimes if you buy a group, say Toy Story, it will come in one file, you will need to open the file and copy the individual design you want to the thumb drive and then into the machine. I hope this helps and to your question about the 4x4 hoop. You may want to keep it for doing baby clothes and really small items. I love my 5x7 hoop but I am not able to put the baby clothes in it that I would like to make for my Grandson because the clothes are just to small. I would keep the other machine for that reason.Just my 2¢


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> THanks for the Advice Nini - Im not sure what a root drive is....How do you keep it all organized on your machine?????



Wendy,
Sorry if I confused you.  (I confused myself when I went back and re read it!)  I promise not to post any more after I have had my pain meds.  LOL

I think Mary did a much better job of explaining that than I did.

The picture on the 770 is my only complaint on this machine...not that I find it a big problems though.  99% of my designs are on the computer (and backed up on a disk once a month...if I would stop buying things I wouldn't have to update so often!)

When I buy a design, they usually add a jpg picture in the download.  I print that off and keep in a binder.  If it is one I think I will use a lot, I put it in a sleeve protector first (got a zillion of them on sale at an office supply store) I usually use a sticky note to let me know which thumb drive the design is on.  (I make this job a little easier by never purchasing the same brand twice!!!).
Now that I am thinking this out I realize I need to organize my binder a bit better, right now they are just 'in' there.  I'm thinking I should put dividers in there to help find what I want.

When I am doing something difficult, I pull the page out of the binder and have it next to the machine...if it is just one or two color changes (thank you Heather Sue!!) I jot the order of the fabric color on a notepad.

If they don't include a jpeg I print out the picture from the ad where I purchased it form. This helps me to see where things should be...usually.

I have downloaded 2 different programs, primarily to get color change info down...one is from Filoriana (boy, that one is really spelled wrong!) and the other is the free program from Stitch Era.  This will let me see the pattern ...and I can print out from there to add to my binder.

Truthfully, I rarely use the pictures anymore.  If my printer worked better with the program I could print the design in true size and that could help me with placement...but my antique of a printer doesn't like to do that.  Consequently, my colors are not always 'spot on', of course I pretend it is the 'designer' in me that changed it for 'artistic' reasons!


But I do have to add...I got my Bubba on a Wednesday late afternoon.  I barely had time to set him up before we had to leave for church services....I did however, manage to do a quick Mickey head to take to church to show my daughter and daughter in law!

Have fun playing....if I can help let me know...and I will try to make it plainer than my last post...


Nini


----------



## aksunshine

Yay Wendy!!! I bet you are xcited!


*UK Friends!!! I need a bit of help planning a Girl Scout event. What is a typical, yet very Brit after school snack? Feel free to PM me!!! TIA*


----------



## aksunshine

DisneyKings said:


> Thanks, she has been asking if tomorrow can be her birthday too!  LOL  I never felt super comfortable with the regular slings when my girls were little.  I liked the Baby Bjorn for the beginning & then the ergo when they were big enough.  I used a hotsling when they were big enough for me to use that & have them on my hip with it...  Just keep trying, it's nice to have those hands free!



Thanks so much for sneding it! It is VERY tricky. I think I am going to practice with on of Isabelle's stuffed animals. LOL!


----------



## aksunshine

I need opinions, please!





I got this at JCP the other day. Gabriel is slowly outgrowing summer clothes. It was on clearance, you know how it is! Then I got to thinking, maybe I could put a little Stitch on it for wearing to breakfast at 'Ohana. I have to ake sure he has room for 6 weeks of growth. What do you think?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aksunshine said:


> I need opinions, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at JCP the other day. Gabriel is slowly outgrowing summer clothes. It was on clearance, you know how it is! Then I got to thinking, maybe I could put a little Stitch on it for wearing to breakfast at 'Ohana. I have to ake sure he has room for 6 weeks of growth. What do you think?



I think that would be perfect for 'Ohana.  Very cute outfit!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Finally! I have been searching and searching for the Snow White shirt someone had posted they got from walmart. I am so crunched on time [24 days, i think? and 13 customs left!] So needless to say, I was very excited  when I found 1, thats right just 1, at the local Walmart. And it was Mackenzie's size! Mom said it was destiny! haha. 

Anywho, I have a question for those who have made the wrap top/dress. Has anyone tried adding a ruffle to the bottom of the top? Do you think it would look ok?


----------



## babynala

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:


Wow! You did a great job.  Everything looks so cute and comfortable.  Perfect baby gifts.  



T-rox said:


> doesnt everyone do a jack skelington? here is my first.  DH has a t shirt and DD now has this.  they will match a day down in disney. most likely 10-9-10 when we go to house of blues and maybe again wed at epcot. I like the black fabric because it looks like funky christmas trees to me. the white with black looks like barren branches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


yeah, that fabric does look like funky christmas trees.  Cool dress.  



T-rox said:


> here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> outside teacup ride. we were totally character stalking and didn't see a one from Alice! ( will try again though)


Your DD is very cute.  This is a great set.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.


Great job, love the coordinating outfits.  



NiniMorris said:


> WooHoo...I have a tentative date for surgery and it looks like Disney is ON!  Now I've got to get everything finished in the next 12 days!
> Nini


 Good luck with all that sewing.



aksunshine said:


> I need opinions, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at JCP the other day. Gabriel is slowly outgrowing summer clothes. It was on clearance, you know how it is! Then I got to thinking, maybe I could put a little Stitch on it for wearing to breakfast at 'Ohana. I have to ake sure he has room for 6 weeks of growth. What do you think?


This is a really cute outfit.  I think it would be perfect for Ohana.  I hope he doesn't grow too much in 6 weeks, they grow so fast when they are that little.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I think Stitch would be really cute on that. I did this one on a bib the other day. I am putting bibs in the craft fair we are going to on Saturday.


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think Stitch would be really cute on that. I did this one on a bib the other day. I am putting bibs in the craft fair we are going to on Saturday.



ADORABLE!!! I think Stitch would look so cute on that outfit for Gabriel!!

Yes, I am able to do 5x7 now!!! 

Im just all confused about resorting my files. Thanks for all your help everyone!!

Wendy


----------



## mom2AandL

> OK, not the best pic, but I got one of the 5 shirts for Kira's give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: the "white" parts in the mickey motif t are actually silver, so they do show up IRL, honest LOL.



Hi everyone - I am a lurker and havent posted much but I saw the shirt in the back and I love it. How can I do that? The black one with "boo" on it. I am trying to make shirts for our trip at the end of October and we are going to MNSSHP. I would like the adults to have some sort of Mickey Halloween theme shirts (It's me, DH, my mom and stepdad). The kids will be in their costumes but I wanted to do something fun for the adults.

HELP?!


----------



## DisneyLaura

mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.





erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!





arizonacolbys said:


> I love all the newest creations! The princess blanket looks so nice & cozy! And, I love both of the Animal Kingdom dresses! I have some animal fabric here I've been trying to figure out what to do with before our trip. I can't believe I have less than 3 months to go - I better get sewing! LOL
> 
> My oldest DD turns 2 in just 2 weeks -I can't believe it!! I finished her birthday dress over the weekend - my first time making the Feliz. I was very excited to finally get this pattern after seeing so many great dresses here with that pattern. I'm very happy with how my first attempt came out and learned a few things for the next time around. I'm making a Mickey Feliz next for our trip. My daughter LOVES monkeys, so I thought this cute monkey/cupcake fabric was perfect for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.





Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the halloweend skirts,  especially the 2nd one!!  That turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....I love it.  I like how you combined the Christmas with the AK...hard to do (I did one a couple months back combining the two).  I just bought that animal print a couple weeks ago too.  It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute fabric and she looks so cute in it!
> 
> 
> Well, I finally finished sewing all of my orders that are due for now.  Now my Sept. and Oct. are being devoted to making things for a craft fair in early Nov.
> 
> I had made a pinafore school dress for my DGD5 to start Kindergarten (I posted it a while back).  Well, that didn't go over too well with her younger sister.  She will be 3 in a few weeks and voiced her opinion on getting left out very matter of factly.  So, I had to make her a "back to preschool" outfit.  Here she is posing on her first day back to preschool for this year.  I appliqued the tshirt and made Carla's flouncy skirt...super easy and turned out really cute! Hard to read in picture but it says "Preschool Rocks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Halloween dress for a customer/friend.  I love how it turned out.  I used someone else's suggestion from here and made the panels in a trapezoid shape.  Its hard to see in the pictures but some part of each applique is made from sparkly fabric.  The theme she wanted was Minnie dressed in costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self from this weekend:  When making a reversible A-line with a ruffle, don't sandwich the ruffles between the layers before turning...It made one big circle and there was no way to get the ruffle out...I know you probably have no idea what I am talking about but after being so frustrated for about an hour, I took the whole thing apart and then added the ruffle after.  Still not happy with it, but it will do.  I made this for my DGD(almost 3) for her 3rd birthday party.  She is having a Tinkerbelle party but her name is Wendy so I put Heather's Wendy cutie on the top and then Tink and Peter Pan on the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the reverse...





DisneyKings said:


> DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.





tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.





T-rox said:


> doesnt everyone do a jack skelington? here is my first.  DH has a t shirt and DD now has this.  they will match a day down in disney. most likely 10-9-10 when we go to house of blues and maybe again wed at epcot. I like the black fabric because it looks like funky christmas trees to me. the white with black looks like barren branches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





visitingapril09 said:


> I need some ideas for adult customs for me!!! I want some diswear for our trip but need ideas on what. If anyone has made something for themselves can you direct me to a photo??
> 
> ........or maybe I am a nut and no one else does this!!??



Love everything!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Finally! I have been searching and searching for the Snow White shirt someone had posted they got from walmart. I am so crunched on time [24 days, i think? and 13 customs left!] So needless to say, I was very excited  when I found 1, thats right just 1, at the local Walmart. And it was Mackenzie's size! Mom said it was destiny! haha.
> 
> Anywho, I have a question for those who have made the wrap top/dress. Has anyone tried adding a ruffle to the bottom of the top? Do you think it would look ok?



Lucky you on the Snow White shirt.  I always say it is "meant to be" when you find something like that.

I have done the wrap top/dress.  I think it would look fine with a ruffle on the bottom.  Just remember you will have to finish the ends of the ruffle because the way the dress "wraps" the end of the ruffle will show on the outside at the end.



mom2AandL said:


> Hi everyone - I am a lurker and havent posted much but I saw the shirt in the back and I love it. How can I do that? The black one with "boo" on it. I am trying to make shirts for our trip at the end of October and we are going to MNSSHP. I would like the adults to have some sort of Mickey Halloween theme shirts (It's me, DH, my mom and stepdad). The kids will be in their costumes but I wanted to do something fun for the adults.
> 
> HELP?!



That design is done on an embroidery machine.  If you have one, you can purchase that from HeatherSue (I think).  If not, that one would be super easy to do with a regular sewing machine...just cut out the letters and use Teresa's tutorial (in the bookmarks on page 1 of this thread).  Hope that helps.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys - my new PE 770 just arrived today!!!
> 
> Question, when you save designs right to a thumb drive, how do you view your designs? Im used to using PED Basic with the dongle thingy....Also, do you need I need to keep my 270D for 4x4's and the regular sewing machine part???? Is ther anything free that will allow you to look at and load your designs????


congrats Wendy!  I know it has been covered how to transfer files.  I do like the idea of printing out the design in a folder!  



visitingapril09 said:


> I need some ideas for adult customs for me!!! I want some diswear for our trip but need ideas on what. If anyone has made something for themselves can you direct me to a photo??
> 
> ........or maybe I am a nut and no one else does this!!??


April09, Not only do I wear customs but DH also wears what I sew up for him.  We as an entire family are all matchy matchy.  It really is fun and if your DH will go along with it, that would be great.  I am careful not to get to bold or showy, just low key and masculine for the guys. I make a dress or skirt to match for myself.  I start with the shirts for the guys and use that for what I make for myself last.  

Have fun!  PM if you want to see a few pictures or search my profile.  I have posted a few last year.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

couple tshirts I have made, I posted on FB, but for those who don't go over there, here ya go-this one I had done on muslin and simply appliqued to the front of a white shirt
this is her first day of K-4 preschool




This I just did the other day (I keep putting off finishing the feliz Im working on)




eventually I will do a pair of pants or a skirt to go with it. I have some denim and one more Nancy design to complete the ensamble.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



I don't know if I missed this, but what fabric is this?  Love it!  Your dress is darling!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



Oh please please where did you get this fabric from?  I just love all of it!  The fabrics go together wonderfully!  The dress will be sure to command lots of attention!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Finally I am almost finished DD3's outfits for out trip.  Almost done w/ Jessie outfit (working on pants).  I still need to put a few buttons & stitch elastic pieces together.  

DD3's MVMCP dress (still need to finish the hem, but I just don't feel like it right now).





61 days to go & I just have DS8's shirts & two dresses for neices coming w/ us.  I can make it.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Well...there it went...right down the drain....my fall trip to WDW!  Yep, have to replace the dishwaser...it died yesterday and the new one will be in next week.  Oh well...there will always be next year!

back to sewing....


----------



## Piper

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...there it went...right down the drain....my fall trip to WDW! Yep, have to replace the dishwaser...it died yesterday and the new one will be in next week. Oh well...there will always be next year!
> 
> back to sewing....


 

I am so sorry to hear this.  Yep--next year is calling!  Come in Late January and join us!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Hey everyone - I need a little non-sewing advice -- Jocelyn is my middle daughter. She is 5. She very rarely sleeps through the night. It is getting more often that she wakes up and climbs in our bed saying "i can't sleep". It is usually around 5am that she does this. Sometimes it is earlier and then it is multiple times on those nights. She has also on more than one morning asked me when I am going to die. She has been concerned about this since my grandmom passed away last April. Joci didn't understand then and I don't think she does now either that Gmom had breast cancer  - I explained it as "Great-Grandmom was very sick and the doctors tried really hard but she was too sick and she died. Now she is up in Heaven with Jesus. We will miss her but she is all better now that she is in Heaven"  Joci was at a church-run pre-school last year and knows who Jesus & God are and she understood about great-grandmom going away and not coming back but has been concerned that something is going to happen to me. She doesn't ask anyone else this question and when she asks me to come sleep next to her "for a couple minutes" she HAS to have either one or both hands touching my hair/holding my hand/touching my face. She has always been a light sleeper so at first we thought she was waking up with DH alarm clock but now I am not so sure. She sleeps in the same room as her older sister with a cd or songs/stories repeating all night long and a fan in their room so I don't think she can hear his alarm clock. I am at a loss as to what to do. Is this something I should talk to her pediatrician about or do you think it is just a phase/age thing?


----------



## MommyBoo!

oops


----------



## billwendy

mom2AandL said:


> Hi everyone - I am a lurker and havent posted much but I saw the shirt in the back and I love it. How can I do that? The black one with "boo" on it. I am trying to make shirts for our trip at the end of October and we are going to MNSSHP. I would like the adults to have some sort of Mickey Halloween theme shirts (It's me, DH, my mom and stepdad). The kids will be in their costumes but I wanted to do something fun for the adults.
> 
> HELP?!



If you cant embroider, you could always make iron on's!! Go over to the creative Disigns boards - the people there are wonderful!!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...there it went...right down the drain....my fall trip to WDW!  Yep, have to replace the dishwaser...it died yesterday and the new one will be in next week.  Oh well...there will always be next year!
> 
> back to sewing....



Oh NOOOOOOOOOOO what a bummer!!!

This is what the kids and I have been up to this past month. We live very close to the Jersey Shore, and my mom has a tiny house that we stay at. Since she has been in Brazil, we got a lot of time there this summer.









For Kira's dress I have these fabrics...with or without red dot??? Im going to put heathersue's disney animals on the khaki panels..and I think a khaki bodice.






Any thoughts????


----------



## littlepeppers

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...there it went...right down the drain....my fall trip to WDW!  Yep, have to replace the dishwaser...it died yesterday and the new one will be in next week.  Oh well...there will always be next year!
> 
> back to sewing....



Sink, soap, towels, & kids.  Wash those dishes by hand.  Keep the trip!


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> For Kira's dress I have these fabrics...with or without red dot??? Im going to put heathersue's disney animals on the khaki panels..and I think a khaki bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts????



Wendy...looks like you had a blast at the shore! It was an awesome summer for the beach. 

I love the red dot with the animal print fabric, I think it make it more "disney-ish". If you want to see a sample combo I did this patchwork twirl with almost the same fabrics for Gianna's last trip:


----------



## squirrel

Camping Griswalds said:


> I don't know if I missed this, but what fabric is this?  Love it!  Your dress is darling!



It says it's R.E.D International Textiles- Exclusive to Fabricland.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

squirrel said:


> It says it's R.E.D International Textiles- Exclusive to Fabricland.



Thank you!


----------



## billwendy

ANyone know where there is a 5x7 or 4x4 animal kingdom logo design????? or Safari Mickey/Minnie?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> ANyone know where there is a 5x7 or 4x4 animal kingdom logo design?????



I didn't find animal kingdom, but here's expidition everestt
http://www.etsy.com/listing/5176787...search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Pretty much.  I've got PED Basic, but it's still new to me, so I don't know all the ins and outs of it.  But when you use it to look at embroidery files in a specific folder (finding things in my computer is the hard part for me, and its my issue, not the program, I'm just a bit computer stupid!LOL) it shows up on the left side and you click on that then the arrow in the middle to move it to the copy box, click on another button and it copies it to your card, which comes with the software.  The only downside is it erases anything you already have on the card.  It doesn't edit or combine letters into words, something I didn't realize when I bought it, you need the designer version of PED to do that.  I was going to try to return it, but decided I liked what it could do enough to keep it.  I bought it at Joann.com with a 40% coupon, and with the shipping it was still less than $100.00



Thanks for the info.  Yup, it sounds foolproof.  For a l-o-n-g I've had on my list of thngs to do to take my machine back to the store that gave it a tune up and to ask them if it's PED-friendly.  If so, the Joann's deal would be perfect!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh please please where did you get this fabric from?  I just love all of it!  The fabrics go together wonderfully!  The dress will be sure to command lots of attention!!



Hi, I got them all at Joann's last month, the animal print is a Debbie Mumm and is Animals on Brown, not sure what the other two are, but they were in the Christmas fabric section.   The Debbie Mumm one is available online at joanns.com.

Erika


----------



## aksunshine

Well, as much as I really liked the idea of using that cute outfit to attach a Stitch to, I now know it is not going to fit. I had Gabriel weighed today... 16.7!!!!! WHOA! He is, by weight, beyond 3-6 / 6 mo size... At only 14 weeks!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Look what I just found on Joanns.com....I'm so excited I have been looking for this fabric for a while....I guess my dd needs one more dress for Disney after all


----------



## erikawolf2004

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> couple tshirts I have made, I posted on FB, but for those who don't go over there, here ya go-this one I had done on muslin and simply appliqued to the front of a white shirt
> this is her first day of K-4 preschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I just did the other day (I keep putting off finishing the feliz Im working on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually I will do a pair of pants or a skirt to go with it. I have some denim and one more Nancy design to complete the ensamble.



These are both super cute


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> The whole set:



These are all very cute and the fact that they reverse is Fantastic!


----------



## erikawolf2004

T-rox said:


>



Awesome!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

T-rox said:


>



This is really cool!


----------



## erikawolf2004

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



How cute are they, they are sure to make a Splash at Sea World in these cute outfits!


----------



## erikawolf2004

There has been some great work posted lately and I'm sorry if I missed yours, everything has been soooo cool lately....you ladies are smokin.


----------



## dance2874

I have a friend out of state who is going to make DD an Ariel dress but we cant seem to find the fabric...or I cant find it I should say. She wants the green Ariel dress she is wearing for the meet and greets and princess dinner now- the seafoam-ish one. I know somebody here posted a cute pic of her boys in Prince outfits with her in that dress.

Can anyone here find some fabric online I can order for her? We need two colors- the main color and the inset color which is a little darker. It looks shimmery so I am not sure what to look for. And we leave in 17 days...so I need it like yesterday, lol. I would shop locally and send it to her but I really am clueless what kind of fabric to even be looking for.

Anyone want to help me shop for it online? 

THANKS!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wendy!- Congrats on your new baby!  I'm sooooo excited for you.  To find a good design, try typing safari machine embroidery design in the search function of a certain site a friend of ours sells on.  Some good options come up (and I've used the one from Heathersue, it's awesome as usual!)


----------



## mom2OandE

I love the adult deco capris!  I just might make myself a pair!!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

Ok ladies.  Our trip is just 9 weeks away.  I've done virtually no planning.  Sad I know.  So I need to get organized.  Help me fill in the sewing details.

Day 1 Arrive at MCO/Stay with my sweet nephew.
Day 2 Board Cruise:  I purchased ds a polo with anchors and skulls and dd a nautical / minnie looking dress for super cheap on clearance.  I'm thinking of using those and just adding applique.  WHat do you think?
Day 2 - 5 cruise - What oh what to sew?  
An black/white for Animators Palate - thinking a Vida for DD and bowling shirt for DS 
Parrot Cay - Should I sew anything?  Let them wear something with Lilo & Stitch?
Tritons - Ariel dress for dd - what for ds?
Pirate Party - Hmmmm not sure if I will sew or look for a cheap Halloween costume.  What do I need ladies, I'm clueless!
Day 6 - NASA (I don't think I will sew for this)
Day 7 - Ohana Breakfast - Lilo Dress and STitch shirt / Evening VMCP so Christmas clothing
Day 8 - Park Day so eaither matching JOY tees for all of us or something small world themed.  

Ok so I need ideas!!!!  Please help a gal get organized!


----------



## NiniMorris

My DD10 had her Student of the Month ceremony this morning.  It suddenly occurred to me that the reason she didn't tell me about it until yesterday was she was afraid I would make her a custom for it!

Like I have time for that!!!  But you know...I do have some cute ideas for it!


Nini


----------



## tricia

aksunshine said:


> I need opinions, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at JCP the other day. Gabriel is slowly outgrowing summer clothes. It was on clearance, you know how it is! Then I got to thinking, maybe I could put a little Stitch on it for wearing to breakfast at 'Ohana. I have to ake sure he has room for 6 weeks of growth. What do you think?



That would be really cute for Ohana, too bad he will be too big for it by then.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think Stitch would be really cute on that. I did this one on a bib the other day. I am putting bibs in the craft fair we are going to on Saturday.



Love it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> couple tshirts I have made, I posted on FB, but for those who don't go over there, here ya go-this one I had done on muslin and simply appliqued to the front of a white shirt
> this is her first day of K-4 preschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I just did the other day (I keep putting off finishing the feliz Im working on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually I will do a pair of pants or a skirt to go with it. I have some denim and one more Nancy design to complete the ensamble.



Both adorable.



littlepeppers said:


> Finally I am almost finished DD3's outfits for out trip.  Almost done w/ Jessie outfit (working on pants).  I still need to put a few buttons & stitch elastic pieces together.
> 
> DD3's MVMCP dress (still need to finish the hem, but I just don't feel like it right now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 days to go & I just have DS8's shirts & two dresses for neices coming w/ us.  I can make it.



Looks great, love the present pockets



billwendy said:


> If you cant embroider, you could always make iron on's!! Go over to the creative Disigns boards - the people there are wonderful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NOOOOOOOOOOO what a bummer!!!
> 
> This is what the kids and I have been up to this past month. We live very close to the Jersey Shore, and my mom has a tiny house that we stay at. Since she has been in Brazil, we got a lot of time there this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Kira's dress I have these fabrics...with or without red dot??? Im going to put heathersue's disney animals on the khaki panels..and I think a khaki bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts????



Looks like you and the kids have been having a great summer.

And I like the red dot with the animal prints.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> couple tshirts I have made, I posted on FB, but for those who don't go over there, here ya go-this one I had done on muslin and simply appliqued to the front of a white shirt
> this is her first day of K-4 preschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I just did the other day (I keep putting off finishing the feliz Im working on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually I will do a pair of pants or a skirt to go with it. I have some denim and one more Nancy design to complete the ensamble.



Those turned out so cute Nicole!  She looks adorable in them too.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...there it went...right down the drain....my fall trip to WDW!  Yep, have to replace the dishwaser...it died yesterday and the new one will be in next week.  Oh well...there will always be next year!
> 
> back to sewing....



Oh no...how disappointing.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hey everyone - I need a little non-sewing advice -- Jocelyn is my middle daughter. She is 5. She very rarely sleeps through the night. It is getting more often that she wakes up and climbs in our bed saying "i can't sleep". It is usually around 5am that she does this. Sometimes it is earlier and then it is multiple times on those nights. She has also on more than one morning asked me when I am going to die. She has been concerned about this since my grandmom passed away last April. Joci didn't understand then and I don't think she does now either that Gmom had breast cancer  - I explained it as "Great-Grandmom was very sick and the doctors tried really hard but she was too sick and she died. Now she is up in Heaven with Jesus. We will miss her but she is all better now that she is in Heaven"  Joci was at a church-run pre-school last year and knows who Jesus & God are and she understood about great-grandmom going away and not coming back but has been concerned that something is going to happen to me. She doesn't ask anyone else this question and when she asks me to come sleep next to her "for a couple minutes" she HAS to have either one or both hands touching my hair/holding my hand/touching my face. She has always been a light sleeper so at first we thought she was waking up with DH alarm clock but now I am not so sure. She sleeps in the same room as her older sister with a cd or songs/stories repeating all night long and a fan in their room so I don't think she can hear his alarm clock. I am at a loss as to what to do. Is this something I should talk to her pediatrician about or do you think it is just a phase/age thing?



My DGD5 has been asking a lot of questions about this too.  She told her mom..."Mom, you are my favorite 16-yr old...you are almost old enough to die!"  and she looks up at the sky all the time and talks about people she sees in Heaven.  She too attends church and was in a church daycare until she started Kindergarten this year so she is aware of what Heaven is like as well.  I think it is just a phase they go through at this age.  She also regularly sleeps with mom off and on during the night (her mom and dad recently divorced, so possibly triggering the non-sleeping).  

Wendy - I found this one...does that help?  Or you could use Heather's Minnie face with the safari hat.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/5552555...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

WHOO HOO...LOOK AT MY TICKER!  One month until my beach/mountain get away with hubby (2 days on the Mississippi coast and then 4 days in the Smokey Mts)!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's creations.  You have all inspired me so much.

We are driving to Port Orleans Riverside, leaving tonight.  I was still sewing at 1:00 am last night.  I didn't make nearly as much as everyone else, but bought some really cute designs from HeatherSue.  I can't remember who posted it here, but I case'd them to make my dd's Cinderella dress with Heathersue's pumpkin carraige on the bodice.

I finished the sewing, but have not taken out the basting stitches and jump stitches.  So if you see a lady sitting by the pool with a stack of clothes and a pair of scissors, it's probably me.

I want to make autograph quilts like Nini.  I still have to rip the fabric into squares and iron them to freezerpaper.  So if I'm not at the pool with scissors, I might be in the room by the ironing board, but at least I'll be at Disney

Thanks again for all of the support and inspiration you all provide here.  I learn from every question and answer, even though I don't post often.

Dawn


----------



## Piper

InkspressYourself said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's creations. You have all inspired me so much.
> 
> We are driving to Port Orleans Riverside, leaving tonight. I was still sewing at 1:00 am last night. I didn't make nearly as much as everyone else, but bought some really cute designs from HeatherSue. I can't remember who posted it here, but I case'd them to make my dd's Cinderella dress with Heathersue's pumpkin carraige on the bodice.
> 
> I finished the sewing, but have not taken out the basting stitches and jump stitches. So if you see a lady sitting by the pool with a stack of clothes and a pair of scissors, it's probably me.
> 
> I want to make autograph quilts like Nini. I still have to rip the fabric into squares and iron them to freezerpaper. So if I'm not at the pool with scissors, I might be in the room by the ironing board, but at least I'll be at Disney
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support and inspiration you all provide here. I learn from every question and answer, even though I don't post often.
> 
> Dawn


 
Have a fabulous time!  Removing stitches at WDW is far more fun than removing them at home.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

InkspressYourself said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's creations.  You have all inspired me so much.
> 
> We are driving to Port Orleans Riverside, leaving tonight.  I was still sewing at 1:00 am last night.  I didn't make nearly as much as everyone else, but bought some really cute designs from HeatherSue.  I can't remember who posted it here, but I case'd them to make my dd's Cinderella dress with Heathersue's pumpkin carraige on the bodice.
> 
> I finished the sewing, but have not taken out the basting stitches and jump stitches.  So if you see a lady sitting by the pool with a stack of clothes and a pair of scissors, it's probably me.
> 
> I want to make autograph quilts like Nini.  I still have to rip the fabric into squares and iron them to freezerpaper.  So if I'm not at the pool with scissors, I might be in the room by the ironing board, but at least I'll be at Disney
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support and inspiration you all provide here.  I learn from every question and answer, even though I don't post often.
> 
> Dawn



Have fun and relax - take the stitches out at home after you get back - no one will notice them while you are there-(this said from someone who left them in! and took them out after they got back)


----------



## NiniMorris

InkspressYourself said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's creations.  You have all inspired me so much.
> 
> We are driving to Port Orleans Riverside, leaving tonight.  I was still sewing at 1:00 am last night.  I didn't make nearly as much as everyone else, but bought some really cute designs from HeatherSue.  I can't remember who posted it here, but I case'd them to make my dd's Cinderella dress with Heathersue's pumpkin carraige on the bodice.
> 
> I finished the sewing, but have not taken out the basting stitches and jump stitches.  So if you see a lady sitting by the pool with a stack of clothes and a pair of scissors, it's probably me.
> 
> I want to make autograph quilts like Nini.  I still have to rip the fabric into squares and iron them to freezerpaper.  So if I'm not at the pool with scissors, I might be in the room by the ironing board, but at least I'll be at Disney
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support and inspiration you all provide here.  I learn from every question and answer, even though I don't post often.
> 
> Dawn



LOL!!  I have to tell you.  I have a recurring nightmare that I will be traveling down the road with a long extension cord trailing me behind...with me embroidering T shirts on the way to Disney!

Nini


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> ANyone know where there is a 5x7 or 4x4 animal kingdom logo design????? or Safari Mickey/Minnie?



I think I have seen the logo design, but I can't find it.  Maybe somebody had done it by hand.

But http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/StoreFront.bok has donald, minnie, mickey, pluto and goofy in safari clothes.  Just look under their tabs.  I have used a number of her designs and they stitch out nicely.  The process is a lot like Heathers, just a bit more intricate. 

Good luck - if I find the logo I'll let you know!

Jessica


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:
			
		

> LOL!!  I have to tell you.  I have a recurring nightmare that I will be traveling down the road with a long extension cord trailing me behind...with me embroidering T shirts on the way to Disney!
> 
> Nini



That made me laugh.And I really needed a laugh today.  Thank you.


----------



## LisaZoe

Hi all! I haven't been around much this summer but wanted to post a photo of the dress I made for Kira's Big Give. Since I got it done early (I'm as surprised as anyone about THAT), I'm considering making a tee for Christian with Naveen as the frog.






OK, I'll try to check in more often now that school has started again. I'm glad, though, that even when I don't come over here as much as I'd like, I still can keep up with many of you on Facebook.


----------



## erikawolf2004

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all! I haven't been around much this summer but wanted to post a photo of the dress I made for Kira's Big Give. Since I got it done early (I'm as surprised as anyone about THAT), I'm considering making a tee for Christian with Naveen as the frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try to check in more often now that school has started again. I'm glad, though, that even when I don't come over here as much as I'd like, I still can keep up with many of you on Facebook.



This is beautiful beautful beautiful...that is going to be one very happy little girl


----------



## erikawolf2004

littlepeppers said:


> Finally I am almost finished DD3's outfits for out trip.  Almost done w/ Jessie outfit (working on pants).  I still need to put a few buttons & stitch elastic pieces together.
> 
> DD3's MVMCP dress (still need to finish the hem, but I just don't feel like it right now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 days to go & I just have DS8's shirts & two dresses for neices coming w/ us.  I can make it.



I seriously don't know how I missed commenting on this yesturday, but it is So Stinkin Cute-Love It!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

erikawolf2004 said:


> I use the Indygo Junction Sister Smocks pattern, it is like Matilda Jane's Knot dress, I think you could you Carla C's Simply Sweet for this also, pretty easy dress....my DD has several of these type dresses...in fact I will be making another one very soon
> 
> Erika



Thanks! i like that pattern, I am adding it to my list of patterns to buy!



lindsey said:


> My first pillowcase dress



It came out great!  You know, all the sewing I do and I have never once made a pillowcase dress!  They sort of scare me!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> WDYT? I am not sure about the lips, I may have to tweak that part of the design......



She came out great!  I want to go to the new park but it isn't in our budget.  



aksunshine said:


> A new little Cousin was born this EARLY morning! Her name is Navy. We are going to see her today!I made this for her last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it in 0-3size. I hope she gets to wear it, at least once!



How cute!  I love all the baby things you make.  I really need to make some for some friends who both recently had little ones.



ellenbenny said:


> I love those little shorts!  I made my first pair of soft waist baby pants last night too.  They are for my great nephew who I will be seeing tomorrow for the first time.  He is about 4 mos old so I made the 3 - 6 mos size.  They look so little to me!  I wish I had made a onesie to match, but ran out of time.  Your set is so cute!



Cute pants!  Love the fabric!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I tried a new needle and a different bobbin casing and it is working!   I am not sure which one was the problem.  I know my screw up last week damaged the bobbin casing, I am just not sure how much.



I was going to suggest changing the bobbin.  Usually when that happens to be and I finally change the bobbin, the problem stops.



squirrel said:


> Here is the Animal Kingdom dress.  I just have to top stitch the bottom of the bodice.



I totally love this!  I need to make Sara beth a new AK dress since hers is a halter and we are going end ofjaunuary/eary feb!  This has totally inspired me!



SallyfromDE said:


> I used the free bow pattern of CarlaC on YCMT and the peplum from one of the patterns. Carla has on her blogspot, how t makethe peplum. The Peplum, I put on the waistband part. Besides Aurora, I did a Cinderella. Someday, I'll get around to makeing a Belle.



What a great idea!  i love it!



mom2OandE said:


> I've been doing some Halloween sewing.  This is what I got done this weekend.  I made these for my dd but I think I'm going to put them all up in my shop as well.  The first one is just a basic gathered skirt with a yoke.  Very simple, no pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.  My first time using the Zoe pattern.  I love it.  I totally messed it up though because my dd was in the room so I had to take it apart and start over.  Note to self....avoid sewing when dd is being a chatty Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is a Insa skirt using just the lower skirt and adding a ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get my Disney sewing done.  We leave in 9 weeks and I only have one item done.  Ugh.



They all came out great!  I love the zoe skirt...one of my new favorite patterns!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

erikawolf2004 said:


> I finished my DD's Animal Kingdom dress today, had to add extra fabric under the arms because I made the top too small...thank goodness I tried the top on her before sewing the skirt on!!!!



Love it!  the fabrics are really great!



arizonacolbys said:


> My goal this week is to really plan out our days for our trip more so that I can get my list going of what dresses still need to be made for the trip.



I love the dress!  I have a feliz cute out and half done and finally have finished setting up my sewing area in the new house.  Hoping to finally finish my test one so I can make one for our next trip!



Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> I had made a pinafore school dress for my DGD5 to start Kindergarten (I posted it a while back).  Well, that didn't go over too well with her younger sister.  She will be 3 in a few weeks and voiced her opinion on getting left out very matter of factly.  So, I had to make her a "back to preschool" outfit.  Here she is posing on her first day back to preschool for this year.  I appliqued the tshirt and made Carla's flouncy skirt...super easy and turned out really cute! Hard to read in picture but it says "Preschool Rocks"



Everything came out great!  Love the Peter pan outfit!  And the Halloween dress is awesome!



woodkins said:


> Today was our first day of 3rd grade & she chose her outfit and hairdo all on her own. Hope everyone's littles are enjoying the start of the school year!



She looks so big!  Great choice on an outfit.  sara beth says it is a win.



scouthawkk said:


> I wanted to post a picture of the Ohana shirts I made for Ms. Haylee's Give.  I wanted to use Heather's larger design for all the shirts, but as I mentioned above, my machine didn't seem to like that idea too much, and decided to act up.  Here's what I ended up with, after remaking a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen



the shirts came out great.  We have only been to ohana's once and I wish I had a shirt like that!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made the 1900 Park Fare dress.  I am not sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Here it is with a petti which is the way I like it best but I am thinking it will be too hot for Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another question, I do not like the pink of the botice put against the pink princess fabric.  Am I being too critical or should I put another ruched ruffle in white, blue dot or pink dot to seperate it?  Any other ideas?  TIA!
> 
> BTW, I plan cut the ribbon and stich it in place instead of having the bow.



I love this dress.  So different from what we usally see/make.  It is really pretty.  I say if the petti is uncomfortable, just try and pin it!



ireland_nicole said:


> I
> 
> OK, not the best pic, but I got one of the 5 shirts for Kira's give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: the "white" parts in the mickey motif t are actually silver, so they do show up IRL, honest LOL.



Those are great!  I really need an embroidery machine.  My moms is moving with her to Florida!



DisneyKings said:


> DD requested an Ariel birthday cake, so I had to make a matching dress.  It's my first rolled hem with my new foot.  Not perfect, but fine.  I felt like I had to make sure it was rolled before it went through the rolled hem foot--is that normal?  Still better than having to iron it 2x though.



How cute!  And that cake looks yummY


----------



## Granna4679

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all! I haven't been around much this summer but wanted to post a photo of the dress I made for Kira's Big Give. Since I got it done early (I'm as surprised as anyone about THAT), I'm considering making a tee for Christian with Naveen as the frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try to check in more often now that school has started again. I'm glad, though, that even when I don't come over here as much as I'd like, I still can keep up with many of you on Facebook.



Lisa....awesome job!!  Kira is going to be sooooo cute!!


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> Finally I am almost finished DD3's outfits for out trip.  Almost done w/ Jessie outfit (working on pants).  I still need to put a few buttons & stitch elastic pieces together.
> 
> DD3's MVMCP dress (still need to finish the hem, but I just don't feel like it right now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 days to go & I just have DS8's shirts & two dresses for neices coming w/ us.  I can make it.



Very unique....I love how you used the ribbon for the tree and making the pockets into present.  Very cute!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

tricia said:


> I've been sewing for a baby shower lately and was not able to post pics on facebook until it was over, so now that I have them up loaded, here goes.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that is a lot of pictures.



Let me just say how much I love this set!  A lot of love and hard work went into it!  Just beautiful!



T-rox said:


> doesnt everyone do a jack skelington? here is my first.  DH has a t shirt and DD now has this.  they will match a day down in disney. most likely 10-9-10 when we go to house of blues and maybe again wed at epcot. I like the black fabric because it looks like funky christmas trees to me. the white with black looks like barren branches.



I love this dress!  You did a great job on it and I love your take on it!



T-rox said:


> here is my favorite thing in my dd's closet. i did not make. I had boutique Kayapaya make it.  Meagan did phenominal job.  These pics dont do the set justice.



What a fantastic dress!  Just love all the appliques!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, great stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here are my almost-completed Sea World outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the patches on etsy and took them to our local embroidery shop for the embroidery work.  I am pretty happy with how they turned out though.  I may have to redo Connor's shorts-they just don't fit quite right.



I htink they came out great!  Still have not been to sea world with the kids...one day!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think Stitch would be really cute on that. I did this one on a bib the other day. I am putting bibs in the craft fair we are going to on Saturday.



What a cute bib!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> couple tshirts I have made, I posted on FB, but for those who don't go over there, here ya go-this one I had done on muslin and simply appliqued to the front of a white shirt
> this is her first day of K-4 preschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I just did the other day (I keep putting off finishing the feliz Im working on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually I will do a pair of pants or a skirt to go with it. I have some denim and one more Nancy design to complete the ensamble.



Still love that Fancy Nancy tshirt.  What a great job!



littlepeppers said:


> Finally I am almost finished DD3's outfits for out trip.  Almost done w/ Jessie outfit (working on pants).  I still need to put a few buttons & stitch elastic pieces together.
> 
> DD3's MVMCP dress (still need to finish the hem, but I just don't feel like it right now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 days to go & I just have DS8's shirts & two dresses for neices coming w/ us.  I can make it.



What a cute Christmas dress!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...there it went...right down the drain....my fall trip to WDW!  Yep, have to replace the dishwaser...it died yesterday and the new one will be in next week.  Oh well...there will always be next year!
> 
> back to sewing....



Oh no...sorry you had to cancel.  Can you try and reschedule it for ummm Jan 30-Feb5?  I hear a lot of great people will be there that week!



NiniMorris said:


> My DD10 had her Student of the Month ceremony this morning.  It suddenly occurred to me that the reason she didn't tell me about it until yesterday was she was afraid I would make her a custom for it!
> 
> Like I have time for that!!!  But you know...I do have some cute ideas for it!
> 
> 
> Nini



You are too funny!  I would have been the same way...trying to make an outfit!



LisaZoe said:


> Hi all! I haven't been around much this summer but wanted to post a photo of the dress I made for Kira's Big Give. Since I got it done early (I'm as surprised as anyone about THAT), I'm considering making a tee for Christian with Naveen as the frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try to check in more often now that school has started again. I'm glad, though, that even when I don't come over here as much as I'd like, I still can keep up with many of you on Facebook.



Lisa, I love the Tiana top!  I wish I had a fraction of your talent.  And don't worry about being MIA.  I was too for a few months and finally am finding time to be back!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I haven't posted in a while I have been so busy. I haven't gotten any sewing done.  We are planning a Halloween trip, I just booked it two days ago!

So I will be planning some Halloween costumes and some appliqued shirts for our trip.

Ethan has discovered Harry Potter!  He adores him.  My neighbor was cleaning out her closets and found a panel of Harry from the first movie.  I found a coordinating fabric on ebay.  I want to make him a quilt and a pillowcase.  Does anyone know how to put it together?  I need some basic directions.  I thought I would finish the edges with some quilt binding.  But I don't have a clue how to start the project.  (I did wash the fabrics)

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## squirrel

Wow, so many great things posted over the last few days.  All the cute baby clothes and Stitch bib.  The Christmas dress with the ribbon, Tiana dress, Jack dress, Sea World dress and short set, the Christmas AK dress and the Alice in Wonderland top and skirt.  Hope I didn't forget anyone.


I really want an embroidery machine, after seeing all the great stuff posted here.  I just can't give up my yearly trip to WDW to get one.  Maybe the daycare will do better this year and I can save up for one.


----------



## winefairie

Hello All,

You have all inspired me to pull out my grandmothers Kenmore sewing machine and give sewing another chance.  You all are such wonderful seamstress's.  I have a cindarella dress 90% complete and will post a picture when I am done.  I forgot to get a zipper.  Anyway, I am proud of how well I have done.  DH is amazed that he has not heard one bad word come from the sewing area.  I need some help, Oldest ds wants me to make him hippie pants for MNSSHP.  First choice is pleather, is this hard to sew and where would I find it?  I don't remember seeing anything like that at JoAnns (I was looking for Cinderella material)?  Any ideas for kinds of pleather looking material would be a huge help.

Thank you for inspiring me,
Lani


----------



## ellenbenny

winefairie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> You have all inspired me to pull out my grandmothers Kenmore sewing machine and give sewing another chance.  You all are such wonderful seamstress's.  I have a cindarella dress 90% complete and will post a picture when I am done.  I forgot to get a zipper.  Anyway, I am proud of how well I have done.  DH is amazed that he has not heard one bad word come from the sewing area.  I need some help, Oldest ds wants me to make him hippie pants for MNSSHP.  First choice is pleather, is this hard to sew and where would I find it?  I don't remember seeing anything like that at JoAnns (I was looking for Cinderella material)?  Any ideas for kinds of pleather looking material would be a huge help.
> 
> Thank you for inspiring me,
> Lani



I don't have any experience sewing with sewing with it, but my Joann's had some similar fabrics with the costume fabrics recently.  If you haven't been since they put out the fabrics for halloween you might want to look with the costume fabrics.


----------



## winefairie

Thanks, it has been about a month, will go check it out!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!!  I have to tell you.  I have a recurring nightmare that I will be traveling down the road with a long extension cord trailing me behind...with me embroidering T shirts on the way to Disney!
> 
> Nini



I'll never forget reading a story about a man that was a truck driver for a living. His wife found it boring to ride in the cab with him, and wanted to stay home sewing. He rigged up her sewing machine in his cab, so she could sew while he was on the road. I'd love to know how he did it!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!
Happy Weekend!

Does anyone have a 5x7 basting/tack down stitch they could email me??
wendya2J@comcast.net

I cant find one online????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## ban26ana

Hey everyone.  I'm a very very very amateur sewer.  For Halloween, I'm going to dress up as Minnie Mouse with a Minnie witch hat.  I bought the fabric today, but the Simplicity pattern has been discontinued.  And frankly, I don't do well with store-bought patterns anyway.  Any suggestions on how I can make this dress?  I might actually do it as a tank-top style shirt and then a separate skirt so that I can have a nice elastic waist, and it would be easier for me to sew.  That should give enough "Disney ruffles," right?

On a side note, I'm also making my 3 y/o a Boo costume, and I'm going to paper mache my 1 y/o a Mike Wazowski costume.  They'll be the cutest kids in town!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> Does anyone have a 5x7 basting/tack down stitch they could email me??
> wendya2J@comcast.net
> 
> I cant find one online????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Wendy, I'll admit, I have no clue what you are asking for!
When I am starting a design on a piece of fabric that is not hooped I first hoop a piece of tear away and then get it (tshirt, etc)  lined up and then use 505 spray to hold item in place,
 then I put my hoop on the machine and bring up the design, when I press the button that switches the design from a view/modify screen, to the one with the colors listed, before I start my design I press and hold the fix button and then press start- my machine automatically bastes/tacks down the exact area that my design will fill.
Is that what you are talking about??


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> Does anyone have a 5x7 basting/tack down stitch they could email me??
> wendya2J@comcast.net
> 
> I cant find one online????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I just digitized one for you very quickly.  Check your email.


----------



## littlepeppers

Thanks to all who commented on the Christmas dress.

Thanks even more to all who have continues to sew & inspire me.  You got me off of my butt to hem that Christmas dress.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> Does anyone have a 5x7 basting/tack down stitch they could email me??
> wendya2J@comcast.net
> 
> I cant find one online????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I've never used this but there is a free basting stitches file:
http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/featured-products/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ellenbenny said:


> I've never used this but there is a free basting stitches file:
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/featured-products/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm



I've used the ones from SWAK, they work ok, but the first few stitches are small, and harder to pick out than the rest, but I've never had (KNOCK WOOD!) a t-shirt turn out bad when I remember to use them.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Everyone!! I got one!!

So I have the bodice embroidered and 1 animal so far - that Zebra with the Mickey ears is ADORABLE!!!!

Heading down the beach for the rest of the weekend - Im so tempted to bring my machine!!! lol


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> I'll never forget reading a story about a man that was a truck driver for a living. His wife found it boring to ride in the cab with him, and wanted to stay home sewing. He rigged up her sewing machine in his cab, so she could sew while he was on the road. I'd love to know how he did it!



My husband would definitely have a smart comment for that...but we use an up-converter in our truck all the time.  I had already checked to see if my machine pulled too much voltage to use it...but I think it might be too hard to clip threads and cut fabric for the appliques!  Can you see I actually thought about it for a minute or two!

Hopefully my DIL will (as Heather said) "Embrace the embroidery machine" and we can get things done in time.  More likely, I will take the machine with me and work on things at night in the room!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> I just digitized one for you very quickly.  Check your email.



I am going to PM you my email address.  Would you mind sending me that too?  Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> My husband would definitely have a smart comment for that...but we use an up-converter in our truck all the time.  I had already checked to see if my machine pulled too much voltage to use it...but I think it might be too hard to clip threads and cut fabric for the appliques!  Can you see I actually thought about it for a minute or two!
> 
> Hopefully my DIL will (as Heather said) "Embrace the embroidery machine" and we can get things done in time.  More likely, I will take the machine with me and work on things at night in the room!
> 
> Nini



You never fail to crack me up!   Chain your DIL to the swing table if you have to!   I can see you sewing at that little desky thing in the room now!  But dont forget to enjoy your vacation too!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I managed to finish my daughter's top for BBB.  It is the Maddie Top in light green (with some light blue accents) with a Tiana applique on the bottom.  She is 10 and will never wear this again.  Do you think she will notice that I only zig zagged the bottom and did not hem the bottom or flutter sleeves?

She chose to wear it with a pair of blue jeans.  No Princess dress for her!

I have some major time constraints...still 5 dresses and 59 t shirts to go and less than 10 days until my surgery.  I'm thinking she will never even notice...

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> You never fail to crack me up!   Chain your DIL to the swing table if you have to!   I can see you sewing at that little desky thing in the room now!  But dont forget to enjoy your vacation too!!!



Funny...but I have actually thought about moving the embroidery machine and sewing machine upstairs to the dining room.  On those days that she is assigned to be with me post op...I think I can manage to 'shame' her into working on them.

Hubby said that would be mean...

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Big Give Dress and t-shirt:


----------



## ollyg

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



Beautiful!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

ollyg said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



I LOVE that dress!!!! Where did you get the sparkly fabric?


----------



## Piper

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:


 
These are both great!  I love the Minnie on the dress!


----------



## ellenbenny

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I LOVE that dress!!!! Where did you get the sparkly fabric?





Piper said:


> These are both great!  I love the Minnie on the dress!



Thank you!!  

I got the sparkly white fabric at Joanns in the calico section.


----------



## t-beri

ban26ana said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm a very very very amateur sewer.  For Halloween, I'm going to dress up as Minnie Mouse with a Minnie witch hat.  I bought the fabric today, but the Simplicity pattern has been discontinued.  And frankly, I don't do well with store-bought patterns anyway.  Any suggestions on how I can make this dress?  I might actually do it as a tank-top style shirt and then a separate skirt so that I can have a nice elastic waist, and it would be easier for me to sew.  That should give enough "Disney ruffles," right?
> 
> On a side note, I'm also making my 3 y/o a Boo costume, and I'm going to paper mache my 1 y/o a Mike Wazowski costume.  They'll be the cutest kids in town!



Which Witch Minnie are you planning on making?


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



The dress is very sweet and the tee looks great!


----------



## squirrel

I have capris that I would like to add a Mickey head to.  Where would be a good spot to put it?  Do I just do one or do I do two?  I don't have an embroidery machine.

The Cinderella Minnie Dress is so cute.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

So, today was the big reveal.  the kids finally learned we are going back!  They were happy, although in the video I made they are just smiling.  Sara Beth wanted to know if the trip was free!    I told her the food was!  Now to start planning winter disney outfits!  Never been in Late jan/early feb!



ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



I love that dress!  I need to learn how to do the peplum part.  Is that applique by Heather?  The tshirt is great too!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



That dress is so cute!  Love it!  I just finally finished my DD's BBB outfits!  Whew!  I am almost done with my projects for our trip and then I can start working on laundry and packing.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I'm having a blonde moment (or maybe it's just a sewing moment) but I don't understand the first few steps on the Maddie Top. Anyone willing to help me out? Can PM me if you want
Thanks!


----------



## ellenbenny

erikawolf2004 said:


> The dress is very sweet and the tee looks great!





squirrel said:


> The Cinderella Minnie Dress is so cute.





mommyof2princesses said:


> I love that dress!  I need to learn how to do the peplum part.  Is that applique by Heather?  The tshirt is great too!






disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That dress is so cute!  Love it!



Thanks everyone!!  The instructions for adding a peplum to the simply sweet are on Carla C's blog, and it is pretty easy!  I got the applique from another designer before heather had done her cinderella minnie one.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



I love that dress!  The fabric, the Cinderella minnie.  Everything about it!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Love the Minnie Cinderella dress and Goofy shirt.  

I have a beginner question.  If I just want to embroider a Mickey head on a piece of fabric can I use just my regular sewing machine.  I want to start learning how to applique.  And also where do you get some of your designs for your appliques?  I would love to do some when we go to the MVMCP this year for the kids.  I have fabric for pants for my DD4 and then I can just do a Mickey head on a shirt for her.  Do you think that's a good place to start in learning applique.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love that dress!  The fabric, the Cinderella minnie.  Everything about it!





DisneyLaura said:


> Love the Minnie Cinderella dress and Goofy shirt.
> 
> I have a beginner question.  If I just want to embroider a Mickey head on a piece of fabric can I use just my regular sewing machine.  I want to start learning how to applique.  And also where do you get some of your designs for your appliques?  I would love to do some when we go to the MVMCP this year for the kids.  I have fabric for pants for my DD4 and then I can just do a Mickey head on a shirt for her.  Do you think that's a good place to start in learning applique.  Thanks for any help.



Thank you so much!  

You can embroider with a regular sewing machine.  There is a great tutorial on how to do it written by Heathersue.  You can find a link to it in the bookmarks that are linked in the first post of this thread.  

The designs I use are for use with an embroidery machine but you can hand draw your own designs using coloring book pages and the like for ideas or tracing.  Others here can answer that much better than I can though because I use an embroidery machine most of the time.


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



That is so beautiful.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



*Another* of your amazing creations.  I can't imagine how special the kids will feel while wearing the clothes made just for them.  Especially, the Cinderella dress -- I'd want to frame it and hang it where I'd see it everyday.  I really admire you for using your time and talent for so many Big Give projects.


----------



## ellenbenny

miprender said:


> That is so beautiful.



Thank you!



aboveH20 said:


> *Another* of your amazing creations.  I can't imagine how special the kids will feel while wearing the clothes made just for them.  Especially, the Cinderella dress -- I'd want to frame it and hang it where I'd see it everyday.  I really admire you for using your time and talent for so many Big Give projects.



That is such an incredibly nice thing to say, thank you!!

I have had a very blessed life thus far, so I am thrilled that my good fortune has made it possible for me to be doing something I love while helping others at the same time.


----------



## mom2OandE

These are some sets I just finished for a customer.  I really need to start working on stuff for us.  I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!


----------



## mom2OandE

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:




Oh I love it!  They are both amazing!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

mom2OandE said:


> These are some sets I just finished for a customer.  I really need to start working on stuff for us.  I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!




 Especially the 2nd one! Such a unique idea!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

mom2OandE said:


> These are some sets I just finished for a customer.  I really need to start working on stuff for us.  I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!





I wish I was that talented!!! If only I had more time to practice, haha.... I love those t shirts! I have been having a hard time finding girly plain tees... will you share where you purchase yours?


----------



## ncmomof2

I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.  

She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone~~
Just a friendly reminder for those who signed up for Kira's Big Give that the ship date is 9/18/10! its coming up very quickly!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model



Aww, she is adoreable.  Your girls are going to be so cute together!  Sometimes I'm a little envious of those of you who have sisters to dress alike but just getting stuff done for Alexa is making me crazy!


----------



## jockey

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are a few pics of the girls in their outfits during our trip in July. It's very hard to get a good outfit pic of a 7 month old!!! Had a WONDERFUL trip 11 nights at the campground and only 2 days of parks. Baby's first trip and big sister LOVED introducing her to all of the princesses. Great memories!
> 
> 
> Chip and Dale for campfire nights at the Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora for Breakfast at the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy bubble and short set for our day at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western wear for the Hoop De Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls waiting for dinner in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy shirt for resort day




Hi guys I am new to this thread could someone advise me where I could get a pattern similar to the little red and white spotty dress or a pinafore style dress please! There are so many talented people on here!


----------



## kdzbear

ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model



I love this dress! It is too cute! I also just noticed your ticker. My moms only trip is the same dates as your trip and we are also staying at All Star Sports! Are you going to the Halloween party one night. We are going Tuesday the 28th! I am sure we will see you sometime at Disney!


----------



## ncmomof2

kdzbear said:


> I love this dress! It is too cute! I also just noticed your ticker. My moms only trip is the same dates as your trip and we are also staying at All Star Sports! Are you going to the Halloween party one night. We are going Tuesday the 28th! I am sure we will see you sometime at Disney!



Thanks!  How fun!  Maybe you will see my girls.  We are not going to the Halloween party.  It is pricey and I feel like the kids would be too tired to completely enjoy it.


----------



## tracipierce

Hi Ladies,

just a quick question for those of you who use stitch era - I think I have just about got the hang of using it now, managed to do a grinch applique and a winnie the pooh one, but I think I may be going the long way round things.

When you choose the applique option, if all of the 3 stitches are selected, it registers them altogether so you only need to draw the outline once, but it does all of them in the same colour, which of course when it sews out, it doesn't stop to let you put the applique fabric down or trim after the tackdown stitch.

I can't figure out if there is a way to make each stitch a different colour so it stops when sewing.  So far I've just had to select the placement stitch, tackdown stitch and zig-zag seperately and draw around the outline each time choosing a different colour and it takes forever.  I'm sure there must be an easier way, just can't figure out how to do it, so if any of you knows how to do it, PLEASE let me know, its driving me crazy.

Hope I've explained what I mean ok


----------



## tracipierce

jockey said:


> Hi guys I am new to this thread could someone advise me where I could get a pattern similar to the little red and white spotty dress or a pinafore style dress please! There are so many talented people on here!



Hi!!!

if you go to youcanmakethis.com they have loads of patterns there that you can buy, download and print off, you will need to search for jumper pattern rather than pinafore though as in the US pinafores are known as jumpers (not the type of jumpers us in the UK know )

There is a very popular pattern on here called the simply sweet by carla c that would be something like what you are looking for, you would just not put the frills on the shoulder straps, you can find this on the above site.  

You might think the patterns are a bit pricey, but I feel they are worth the money, very easy to follow with great pics and instructions.  If you need any more info, just give me a shout


----------



## dance2874

Ncmomof2-
We leave in 14 days, and we are from TX too. 

kdzBear-
We are going to MNSSHP the 28th too! We havent decided on outfits yet. DD is going as Tiana but I havent foiund anything for DS yet. I may just do a tee for myself. DH may or not cooperate with dressing up, lol.

I will hopefully run into you somewhere in 'the world'! We are there 9/26-10/3. I would tell you to look for my kids in their cute customs but I cant seem to get motivated to get over to my machine to finish them, lol!


----------



## ncmomof2

dance2874 said:


> Ncmomof2-
> We leave in 14 days, and we are from TX too.



How fun!  We are leaving the 25th on an early morning flight from DFW.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2OandE said:


>



I love the skirt and flower!


----------



## woodkins

dance2874 said:


> Ncmomof2-
> We leave in 14 days, and we are from TX too.
> 
> kdzBear-
> We are going to MNSSHP the 28th too! We havent decided on outfits yet. DD is going as Tiana but I havent foiund anything for DS yet. I may just do a tee for myself. DH may or not cooperate with dressing up, lol.
> 
> I will hopefully run into you somewhere in 'the world'! We are there 9/26-10/3. I would tell you to look for my kids in their cute customs but I cant seem to get motivated to get over to my machine to finish them, lol!



Our trip will overlap yours a bit as well. We will be there 9/23-9/28. Gianna will be wearing customs (but no hairbows...our compromise LOL). I'll keep my eyes out for other custom cuties!!


----------



## dance2874

We leave the 26th- from DFW, very early too!

I hope I see other custom kids! I havebeen working like crazy picking out the outfits I wanted to make. Just have to finish them.


----------



## arizonacolbys

ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model



I REALLY Love this dress!!  Can you share - is it the Simply Sweet pattern? Are you just adding a second skirt & sort of ruching the front to make it lift like that? I've made a few Simply Sweets & would love to expand on my skills for our upcoming trip!


----------



## ellenbenny

mom2OandE said:


> These are some sets I just finished for a customer.  I really need to start working on stuff for us.  I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!



Beautiful work!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model



I love everything you make, and your daughters are adorable, even when they are a little grumpy!


----------



## sheridee32

dance2874 said:


> Ncmomof2-
> We leave in 14 days, and we are from TX too.
> 
> kdzBear-
> We are going to MNSSHP the 28th too! We havent decided on outfits yet. DD is going as Tiana but I havent foiund anything for DS yet. I may just do a tee for myself. DH may or not cooperate with dressing up, lol.
> 
> I will hopefully run into you somewhere in 'the world'! We are there 9/26-10/3. I would tell you to look for my kids in their cute customs but I cant seem to get motivated to get over to my machine to finish them, lol!



I hope to see some of yall to we arrive on the 30th staying at the Polyanisian


----------



## Piper

mom2OandE said:


> These are some sets I just finished for a customer. I really need to start working on stuff for us. I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!


 
What a clever way to show off the princesses!


----------



## aksunshine

mom2OandE said:


> These are some sets I just finished for a customer.  I really need to start working on stuff for us.  I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!


Those are both very cute! I really like the second set, a lot!!!


ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model


Awww! Denise!!! How sweet! Less than 2 weeks!



I have been trying SO hard to get some things done! LOL! I finished a dress for Garden Grill this weekend and a cute pair of pants to go with a shirt I found. I am working on my first Emma top, too. If you are interested, there are a bunch of pictures on my PTR. The link is in my siggy!


----------



## jeniamt

HELP!!! Has anyone made the Simplicity Tinkerbell costume?

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1787-costumes.aspx

The directions are really weird and I dont think match the picture on the cover.  I dont see the tulle skirt in the picture, I only see the organza underskirt.  I am skipping the tulle skirt because, one, I hate sewing with tulle and two, DD4 will think it is too scratchy.  But what I am really wondering is if you think the Precious top would work instead of the pattern top?  The weird thing is, the size 5 pattern piece is about 4 inches longer than the size 5 Precious bodice pattern piece.  It looks like, based on the photo, they should hit the child in about the same place.  Maybe I will just cut the Precious bodice longer... I can always shorten it if it doesn't fit correctly.


----------



## ncmomof2

arizonacolbys said:


> I REALLY Love this dress!!  Can you share - is it the Simply Sweet pattern? Are you just adding a second skirt & sort of ruching the front to make it lift like that? I've made a few Simply Sweets & would love to expand on my skills for our upcoming trip!




I didn't use a pattern.  I am a wing it kind of girl most of the time.  For the gathering I made a casing on the back, ran ribbon through it and then pulled it up.  I then stiched the gathering into place.  Does that make sense?


----------



## jockey

tracipierce said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> if you go to youcanmakethis.com they have loads of patterns there that you can buy, download and print off, you will need to search for jumper pattern rather than pinafore though as in the US pinafores are known as jumpers (not the type of jumpers us in the UK know )
> 
> There is a very popular pattern on here called the simply sweet by carla c that would be something like what you are looking for, you would just not put the frills on the shoulder straps, you can find this on the above site.
> 
> You might think the patterns are a bit pricey, but I feel they are worth the money, very easy to follow with great pics and instructions.  If you need any more info, just give me a shout




Brill thanks and thanks so much for explaining the difference in the names too!!! Hopefully I will be back in a few weeks posting pics of my creations!!


----------



## tracipierce

jockey said:


> Brill thanks and thanks so much for explaining the difference in the names too!!! Hopefully I will be back in a few weeks posting pics of my creations!!



Look forward to it!!!  I've been sewing away lately, but don't want to post pics until I'm done with everything, at this rate, you might post some pics before me


----------



## ellenbenny

My first attempt at the boys romper pattern.  Is this boyish enough?  Or too girly for a boy?


----------



## mom2rtk

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!! Has anyone made the Simplicity Tinkerbell costume?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1787-costumes.aspx
> 
> The directions are really weird and I dont think match the picture on the cover.  I dont see the tulle skirt in the picture, I only see the organza underskirt.  I am skipping the tulle skirt because, one, I hate sewing with tulle and two, DD4 will think it is too scratchy.  But what I am really wondering is if you think the Precious top would work instead of the pattern top?  The weird thing is, the size 5 pattern piece is about 4 inches longer than the size 5 Precious bodice pattern piece.  It looks like, based on the photo, they should hit the child in about the same place.  Maybe I will just cut the Precious bodice longer... I can always shorten it if it doesn't fit correctly.



Well now you're just scaring me! I'm going to be making an entire set of 4 of the fairies off that pattern in the next week...... be sure to let me know if you find the secret to making it work............


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ellenbenny said:


> My first attempt at the boys romper pattern.  Is this boyish enough?  Or too girly for a boy?



I'm a mom to girls, and that looks too boyish for me to want my girls to wear...there's no ruffles or lace on it.  And I mean that in a good way, I'd for sure dress my nephew in it.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

jockey said:


> Hi guys I am new to this thread could someone advise me where I could get a pattern similar to the little red and white spotty dress or a pinafore style dress please! There are so many talented people on here!



I used the Simply Sweet pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com It's a very versatile pattern - good for beginning too.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

OT-  I am drawing a blank here so help me.  DD's birthday party is this weekend and we are having a mad tea party.  This is a dress up party with her as alice and me the red queen. I am stumped on food.  I am thinking mini sandwiches with the fixings, mini pizzas, cookies, handmade tea chocolates, and of course cake.  What else should I add as all the parents will be staying.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> My first attempt at the boys romper pattern.  Is this boyish enough?  Or too girly for a boy?



I think it's perfect for a little boy.  Really cute!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi all,
I got all excited about making some shirts this weekend for my little 2 but hit a road block. I need help with the first step in the Maddie top. Anyone out there able to give me a hand?
Thanks!


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> My first attempt at the boys romper pattern.  Is this boyish enough?  Or too girly for a boy?



I think it is super cute! I'd dress Gabriel in it!!! What pattern is it?


----------



## BabyFu18

Sorry in advance the pictures are huge for some reason, ahhh I don't know how to fix that.

I've never posted anything I've made on here before, but I was going through some of my disney pictures and found a couple of the outfits I made for my niece the last time we went to Disney World together so I thought I would post them.  I'm not at the same level as everyone else, but I thought I'd share anyway!

Here's a set I made her for Chef Mickey's, you can't really tell but the top has a gold glitter mickey head in the center.





Here is a Tink outfit I made her, there is a tink appliqué on the top that I added, it really matched the stripped pants in person but it's hard to see from the picture.





Not really disney themed, but my niece's birthday is to today and I made her some hair bows and a hair bow holder for her birthday.


























Here's one of what the board looks like with the bows, she has a lot so I am sure the board will be full in no time.  All the bows I made have alligator clips, but other type of clips work on the board too which is great.






Thanks for letting me share what I've been working on lately, as well as some projects that have been done forever I just never got around to sharing them.


----------



## eyor44

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-  I am drawing a blank here so help me.  DD's birthday party is this weekend and we are having a mad tea party.  This is a dress up party with her as alice and me the red queen. I am stumped on food.  I am thinking mini sandwiches with the fixings, mini pizzas, cookies, handmade tea chocolates, and of course cake.  What else should I add as all the parents will be staying.



Chips (pretzels), soda, tea and just plenty of what you have listed. I would eat all of that.


----------



## aksunshine

Many of you know my friend Beth. She is on vacation in WDW, trying to finally get the trip to celebrate her forever family, since Logan's adoption. I have been texting and talking to her and her trip is not going very well. There are several reasons, which I won't get into. PLEASE SAY A PRAYER THAT HER TRIP WILL BE BETTER!


----------



## squirrel

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!! Has anyone made the Simplicity Tinkerbell costume?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1787-costumes.aspx
> 
> The directions are really weird and I dont think match the picture on the cover.  I dont see the tulle skirt in the picture, I only see the organza underskirt.  I am skipping the tulle skirt because, one, I hate sewing with tulle and two, DD4 will think it is too scratchy.  But what I am really wondering is if you think the Precious top would work instead of the pattern top?  The weird thing is, the size 5 pattern piece is about 4 inches longer than the size 5 Precious bodice pattern piece.  It looks like, based on the photo, they should hit the child in about the same place.  Maybe I will just cut the Precious bodice longer... I can always shorten it if it doesn't fit correctly.



When I get a chance to make that pattern, I'm going to do a Simply Sweet for the top part and then add the skirt.


----------



## princessmom29

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!! Has anyone made the Simplicity Tinkerbell costume?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1787-costumes.aspx
> 
> The directions are really weird and I dont think match the picture on the cover. I dont see the tulle skirt in the picture, I only see the organza underskirt. I am skipping the tulle skirt because, one, I hate sewing with tulle and two, DD4 will think it is too scratchy. But what I am really wondering is if you think the Precious top would work instead of the pattern top? The weird thing is, the size 5 pattern piece is about 4 inches longer than the size 5 Precious bodice pattern piece. It looks like, based on the photo, they should hit the child in about the same place. Maybe I will just cut the Precious bodice longer... I can always shorten it if it doesn't fit correctly.


 I did the rosetta one last year for haloween. It has the same skirt as tink. I was also doing a size 5 at the time. The directions were really confusing, especially for the top. I ended up scrapping them and doing it the way I knew it needed to go together. I thought the same as you at first, to skip the tulle. I ended up putting it in because 1. You could see straight through the organza without the tulle underneath. 2. the 3 layers of tulle help the skirt stand out. Without that or a petti underneath, the weight of the petals made the whole thing sort of collapse on itself. It looke BAD without the tulle. I ended up just putting a pair of thick white tights under it for DD becuase it was cool out, but you could put a lining under the tulle. I don't know if the simply sweet top will work or not. The petals are pleated in the midde and set so that they line up exactly with the bodice peice, and them elastic goes in the waist to cinch up to size. To use the simply sweet top, you would either have to adjust the overlap on the petals to fit and adjust the underskirts to line up with that, or gather the whole skirt. I think it may get too bulky trying to gather all those layers.


----------



## mom2OandE

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I wish I was that talented!!! If only I had more time to practice, haha.... I love those t shirts! I have been having a hard time finding girly plain tees... will you share where you purchase yours?



These are from Target.  KG sizes.  They have a very nice shape to them and were of nice quality this summer.  I think they may still have some in stores although I know they were being clearenced out.


----------



## mom2OandE

ellenbenny said:


> My first attempt at the boys romper pattern.  Is this boyish enough?  Or too girly for a boy?



I love this!  Perfect!


----------



## mom2OandE

BabyFu18 said:


> Sorry in advance the pictures are huge for some reason, ahhh I don't know how to fix that.
> 
> I've never posted anything I've made on here before, but I was going through some of my disney pictures and found a couple of the outfits I made for my niece the last time we went to Disney World together so I thought I would post them.  I'm not at the same level as everyone else, but I thought I'd share anyway!
> 
> Here's a set I made her for Chef Mickey's, you can't really tell but the top has a gold glitter mickey head in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Tink outfit I made her, there is a tink appliqué on the top that I added, it really matched the stripped pants in person but it's hard to see from the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really disney themed, but my niece's birthday is to today and I made her some hair bows and a hair bow holder for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of what the board looks like with the bows, she has a lot so I am sure the board will be full in no time.  All the bows I made have alligator clips, but other type of clips work on the board too which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what I've been working on lately, as well as some projects that have been done forever I just never got around to sharing them.



It all looks great!


----------



## ellenbenny

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm a mom to girls, and that looks too boyish for me to want my girls to wear...there's no ruffles or lace on it.  And I mean that in a good way, I'd for sure dress my nephew in it.





WyomingMomof6 said:


> I think it's perfect for a little boy.  Really cute!





aksunshine said:


> I think it is super cute! I'd dress Gabriel in it!!! What pattern is it?



Thanks for the feedback, because I am thinking of sending this to my great nephew, but wanted to make sure it would be ok.  

This pattern is called "Boys Romper Pattern (Girls also!)". I got it on youcanmakethis.com.  It comes with separate instructions to add snap tape or you can make it sewn closed at the legs.  I tried the snap tape and was not at all thrilled with this part of the pattern.  I keep trying to think of ways to improve on it, but not exactly sure how.  The front is 2 pieces so if you use a patterned fabric it doesn't match up.  And sewing on the snap tape is very difficult to do neatly.  I like the pattern itself and it is not too difficult with the exception of the snap tape.  The romper is lined but most of the seams are exposed on the inside, it seems like you should be able to enclose most of them.  I keep thinking that Carla could improve on it dramatically!  I will keep thinking about it and try it again some day.


----------



## ellenbenny

BabyFu18 said:


> Here is a Tink outfit I made her, there is a tink appliqué on the top that I added, it really matched the stripped pants in person but it's hard to see from the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really disney themed, but my niece's birthday is to today and I made her some hair bows and a hair bow holder for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of what the board looks like with the bows, she has a lot so I am sure the board will be full in no time.  All the bows I made have alligator clips, but other type of clips work on the board too which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what I've been working on lately, as well as some projects that have been done forever I just never got around to sharing them.



Everything looks great, I love the bow holder!



mom2OandE said:


> I love this!  Perfect!



Thank you!


----------



## aksunshine

I have that one, actually, Ellen! I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I think I am afraid of that snap tape. I bought some, but I am worried about it!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

eyor44 said:


> Chips (pretzels), soda, tea and just plenty of what you have listed. I would eat all of that.



Thanks.  I  just want to make sure I have enough as all the parents stay with the kids.  I even had one dad call and ask if it was ok if prince charming came.  He had a left over halloween costume and his daughter wants him to go go as it since she will be cinderella.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> I have that one, actually, Ellen! I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I think I am afraid of that snap tape. I bought some, but I am worried about it!



What size is Gabriel?  I made the 3 - 6 mos size, it measures 16" from shoulder to crotch.  If you think the halloween one I made will fit him you can have it.  Aren't you going to Disney soon?  I don't really need it for my nephew, just felt like trying the pattern out.


----------



## hellokittiemama

Ok  - so now... I have most of my dd's outfits thanks to some talented sewers out there (not me).  Im still busy trying to figure out how to get some patches onto some denim knee-length shorts!

I hope this is enough for 8/9 days!!! It doesn't seem like enough. I am going to see what other Disney T-shirts she has since I know she could go through all these outfits in a day... major Diva! 

She still has these 2 sets that she has worn on the past 3 disney trips and they are thankfully still trucking.. 

Minnie Mouse red & white dot pillowcase outfit with ruffle pants
Mickey Mouse pillowcase outfit with ruffle pants

New outfits: 
Tiana sundress  - She may want to wear this when dining with the princesses but I'm betting she goes with one of her costume/gowns instead

Lilo red & white mumu dress - will wear this to Ohana

Alice in Wonderland dress - will wear this to 1900PF breakfast


  One of these will be DHS day and the others MK 

Monsters Inc twirl skirt and applique T-shirt set
Jessie Cowgirl Skirt paired with a red T-shirt with rhinestone Jessie on it
Jessie & Bullseye Applique shirt (with the denim shorts I'm trying to fix up)



Hot Pink & Zebra print Minnie Dress - Animal Kingdom

Meanwhile my son will be content to wear Wall-E T-shirt after Wall-E T-shirt with maybe an Up shirt in between and possibly Toy Story... maybe. Last trip he wore a different Wall-E shirt every day!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> What size is Gabriel?  I made the 3 - 6 mos size, it measures 16" from shoulder to crotch.  If you think the halloween one I made will fit him you can have it.  Aren't you going to Disney soon?  I don't really need it for my nephew, just felt like trying the pattern out.



That is so sweet! Thank you! It would be perfect, b/c we go the week before halloween. He has grown so much lately. I will measure him, but I have my doubts. He is starting to wear 6-9 mo! LOL! He is a chunky baby! He was weighed on Thurs, 16.7 pounds! LOL!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Just a friendly reminder that the ship date for Kira's Big Give is coming up very quickly!!!! 9/18/10!!!!

THanks so much for everyone who participated in this and giving this little cutie some age appropriate clothing that will fit her and look adorable!!!

Hugs to everyone!!!

Wendy


----------



## GlassSlippers

eyor44 said:


> Chips (pretzels), soda, tea and just plenty of what you have listed. I would eat all of that.




Scones, jam and Devonshire cream. Equal parts sour cream and cream cheese whipped together with a little vanilla and powdered sugar to taste. Yummy!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> just a quick question for those of you who use stitch era - I think I have just about got the hang of using it now, managed to do a grinch applique and a winnie the pooh one, but I think I may be going the long way round things.
> 
> When you choose the applique option, if all of the 3 stitches are selected, it registers them altogether so you only need to draw the outline once, but it does all of them in the same colour, which of course when it sews out, it doesn't stop to let you put the applique fabric down or trim after the tackdown stitch.
> 
> I can't figure out if there is a way to make each stitch a different colour so it stops when sewing.  So far I've just had to select the placement stitch, tackdown stitch and zig-zag seperately and draw around the outline each time choosing a different colour and it takes forever.  I'm sure there must be an easier way, just can't figure out how to do it, so if any of you knows how to do it, PLEASE let me know, its driving me crazy.
> 
> Hope I've explained what I mean ok



I kin of taught myself Stich Era - getting ready to use it now actually - I on't choose the applique option I make my tack down, change to the select object on the left side above where the thread choices are, then select it and right click your mouse - copy it and paste another one in the design (you will have to move it to where you want the stitch to go); when you right click on the new stitch- You will get a option type menu near the bottom is "convert selection" click on that, you can then pick what kind of sticth you want and in the box at the top that desribes the stitch, you can change the color/density/type etc.

HTH - this is now pretty easy for me and I didn't get the hang of the applique way anyway.
good luck


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> That is so sweet! Thank you! It would be perfect, b/c we go the week before halloween. He has grown so much lately. I will measure him, but I have my doubts. He is starting to wear 6-9 mo! LOL! He is a chunky baby! He was weighed on Thurs, 16.7 pounds! LOL!!



Okay, well just let me know.  Sometimes patterns run large but I  actually have no idea if this one does or not.  I hope so because it would be perfect for your trip!  And I couldn't get to sleep last night thinking of ways to improve on this pattern, so I will definitely be making another one sometime soon.  It will be good to know how the pattern runs as I don't have any babies nearby to measure or try things on!


----------



## Stephres

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!! Has anyone made the Simplicity Tinkerbell costume?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1787-costumes.aspx
> 
> The directions are really weird and I dont think match the picture on the cover.  I dont see the tulle skirt in the picture, I only see the organza underskirt.  I am skipping the tulle skirt because, one, I hate sewing with tulle and two, DD4 will think it is too scratchy.  But what I am really wondering is if you think the Precious top would work instead of the pattern top?  The weird thing is, the size 5 pattern piece is about 4 inches longer than the size 5 Precious bodice pattern piece.  It looks like, based on the photo, they should hit the child in about the same place.  Maybe I will just cut the Precious bodice longer... I can always shorten it if it doesn't fit correctly.



Ugh! I did this one last Halloween and it took my mom to help me finish it. I think I ended up making the bodice three times! When I tried to make the bodice the right way it was way too short. Then I tried the precious dress bodice but she grew since the last time I made it so it was too small. I ended up making a seperate halter top and skirt. It was super hot last year so it worked out.






All I can tell you is good luck! The directions were worthless to me, and I have made lots of stuff from regular patterns before I found youcanmakethis.com!


----------



## sheridee32

eyor44 said:


> Chips (pretzels), soda, tea and just plenty of what you have listed. I would eat all of that.



For the adults make chicken salad and cucumber sandwiches and make pb & jelly sandwiches for kids and use cookie cutters and cut them out in shaoes like hearts, diamonds and things like that.


----------



## natale1980

wow! you all are very talented!! I've always wanted to do something creative like this, and now that my little girl LOVES to dress up I decided to try.





I'm going to change the straps to red so it looks like a snow white dress.





She didn't want to take this one off.





She was already asleep when I made this one, so I don't have a tiny model for it.

Just wanted to share it with friends that my care. 
Do you think that something like these would work for the BigGive?  I would love to make one for someone.

-nat


----------



## mom2OandE

hellokittiemama said:


> Ok  - so now... I have most of my dd's outfits thanks to some talented sewers out there (not me).  Im still busy trying to figure out how to get some patches onto some denim knee-length shorts!
> 
> I hope this is enough for 8/9 days!!! It doesn't seem like enough. I am going to see what other Disney T-shirts she has since I know she could go through all these outfits in a day... major Diva!
> 
> She still has these 2 sets that she has worn on the past 3 disney trips and they are thankfully still trucking..
> 
> Minnie Mouse red & white dot pillowcase outfit with ruffle pants
> Mickey Mouse pillowcase outfit with ruffle pants
> 
> New outfits:
> Tiana sundress  - She may want to wear this when dining with the princesses but I'm betting she goes with one of her costume/gowns instead
> 
> Lilo red & white mumu dress - will wear this to Ohana
> 
> Alice in Wonderland dress - will wear this to 1900PF breakfast
> 
> 
> One of these will be DHS day and the others MK
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl skirt and applique T-shirt set
> Jessie Cowgirl Skirt paired with a red T-shirt with rhinestone Jessie on it
> Jessie & Bullseye Applique shirt (with the denim shorts I'm trying to fix up)
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Pink & Zebra print Minnie Dress - Animal Kingdom
> 
> Meanwhile my son will be content to wear Wall-E T-shirt after Wall-E T-shirt with maybe an Up shirt in between and possibly Toy Story... maybe. Last trip he wore a different Wall-E shirt every day!!!!



I would do Monsters Inc for DSH since you can get your pics taken with them there.  I would do Jessie for MK.  They do that show there in the street and I believe they also do photos with Jessie around the same time in the area.

Have fun!


----------



## mom2OandE

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all! I haven't been around much this summer but wanted to post a photo of the dress I made for Kira's Big Give. Since I got it done early (I'm as surprised as anyone about THAT), I'm considering making a tee for Christian with Naveen as the frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try to check in more often now that school has started again. I'm glad, though, that even when I don't come over here as much as I'd like, I still can keep up with many of you on Facebook.



OMGosh!  I love this!!!!!  One of the prettiest Tiana dresses I've seen!


----------



## jeniamt

For those making the fairy costume, I will let you know how it ends up!  So far, I am using the pattern pieces but assembling, doing a full lining,  and finishing the back like the Precious dress.  Looks pretty cute so far!




princessmom29 said:


> I did the rosetta one last year for haloween. It has the same skirt as tink. I was also doing a size 5 at the time. The directions were really confusing, especially for the top. I ended up scrapping them and doing it the way I knew it needed to go together. I thought the same as you at first, to skip the tulle. I ended up putting it in because 1. You could see straight through the organza without the tulle underneath. 2. the 3 layers of tulle help the skirt stand out. Without that or a petti underneath, the weight of the petals made the whole thing sort of collapse on itself. It looke BAD without the tulle. I ended up just putting a pair of thick white tights under it for DD becuase it was cool out, but you could put a lining under the tulle. I don't know if the simply sweet top will work or not. The petals are pleated in the midde and set so that they line up exactly with the bodice peice, and them elastic goes in the waist to cinch up to size. To use the simply sweet top, you would either have to adjust the overlap on the petals to fit and adjust the underskirts to line up with that, or gather the whole skirt. I think it may get too bulky trying to gather all those layers.



Thanks for your advice.  Its funny to me that you cant see the tulle in the photos.  I did worry it wouldn't be full enough in the end but figured we could stick one of her lightweight petties under it if needed.  I am also scrapping the casing at the waist and just gathering the skirt to attach to the bodice.  We shall see!


----------



## eyor44

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all! I haven't been around much this summer but wanted to post a photo of the dress I made for Kira's Big Give. Since I got it done early (I'm as surprised as anyone about THAT), I'm considering making a tee for Christian with Naveen as the frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try to check in more often now that school has started again. I'm glad, though, that even when I don't come over here as much as I'd like, I still can keep up with many of you on Facebook.



Lisa, It's beautiful.


----------



## jeniamt

Stephres said:


> Ugh! I did this one last Halloween and it took my mom to help me finish it. I think I ended up making the bodice three times! When I tried to make the bodice the right way it was way too short. Then I tried the precious dress bodice but she grew since the last time I made it so it was too small. I ended up making a seperate halter top and skirt. It was super hot last year so it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is good luck! The directions were worthless to me, and I have made lots of stuff from regular patterns before I found youcanmakethis.com!





Okay, glad I am not the only one who found the instructions worthless!  I checked on PatternReview.com and it seems like everyone there had no problem with the instructions.  I hate to say this and I hope no one there reads this, but the costume pictures they posted that they made didn;t look super great.  A little sloppy and ill fitting.  Some of that might be fabric choice.  I have learned my lesson trying to sew with cheap slippery fabric in the past.  Its a pain to work with and doesn't always come out looking great.

I should have pictures to post soon!


----------



## ellenbenny

Stephres said:


> Ugh! I did this one last Halloween and it took my mom to help me finish it. I think I ended up making the bodice three times! When I tried to make the bodice the right way it was way too short. Then I tried the precious dress bodice but she grew since the last time I made it so it was too small. I ended up making a seperate halter top and skirt. It was super hot last year so it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is good luck! The directions were worthless to me, and I have made lots of stuff from regular patterns before I found youcanmakethis.com!



Super cute!



natale1980 said:


> wow! you all are very talented!! I've always wanted to do something creative like this, and now that my little girl LOVES to dress up I decided to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the straps to red so it looks like a snow white dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take this one off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was already asleep when I made this one, so I don't have a tiny model for it.
> 
> Just wanted to share it with friends that my care.
> Do you think that something like these would work for the BigGive?  I would love to make one for someone.
> 
> -nat



I think they look great and I'm sure they would be wonderful for a Big Give!


----------



## squirrel

Since I had finished all the dresses I had planned for this trip, I decided to do the Fairy dress.  I'm not following the Simplicity pattern other than the petal.  I'm going to attach it to a simply sweet top.

I'm using fabric I purchased at the second hand shop so I won't be upset if it doesn't turn out great.

I only have enough fabric to make 7 petals, which I think will be fine as I'm skipping the fold.  I'd like to see the petals a bit more.

I probably won't be finished until the weekend.  But you never know, I get excited working on something new.


----------



## jeniamt

Here we go:







This is the back without the wings so you could see the detail of how I finished it using the directions for the Precious Dress.  That Carla C is a genius!!!  I love how the buttons are hidden in the casing!!!!  I also scrapped the grommets nonsense for a velcro closure.






This is a close-up of the shoulders so you can see the sheer fabric.  I think the directions in the pattern intended for you to use one layer of fabric with the sheer fabric on top.  I used two layers of sheer fabric and I really think it makes the dress.  Reminds me more of Tinks strapless dress.





By the way for anyone else planning on making this pattern, I took the bodice in by like 2 inches on both sides.  I think it was supposed to be more poofy if you did the casing thing at the waist.  I like the more fitted look.   I do need to figure out a way to keep the belt from riding up her belly every time she sits down.  Guess I could tack it to the side seams but I am not sure that will help much.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I am at a creative loss right now! 

Oh and I should mention, after struggling to do a rolled hem and then scrapping that I ended up heat sealing the bottom of the sheer skirt.  Like you would heat seal ribbon.  Worked great and way easier than trying to sew a hem on that fabric. 

Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## tricia

OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?





Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.









And an apron for a ladies dinner that we have been asked to wear aprons to.  (oh and this just got a first place ribbon at our fall fair.)





One more thing.  I sewed this bolero this weekend.  It is going to go with a dress that I am making for a customer for Christmas.


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back without the wings so you could see the detail of how I finished it using the directions for the Precious Dress.  That Carla C is a genius!!!  I love how the buttons are hidden in the casing!!!!  I also scrapped the grommets nonsense for a velcro closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close-up of the shoulders so you can see the sheer fabric.  I think the directions in the pattern intended for you to use one layer of fabric with the sheer fabric on top.  I used two layers of sheer fabric and I really think it makes the dress.  Reminds me more of Tinks strapless dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for anyone else planning on making this pattern, I took the bodice in by like 2 inches on both sides.  I think it was supposed to be more poofy if you did the casing thing at the waist.  I like the more fitted look.   I do need to figure out a way to keep the belt from riding up her belly every time she sits down.  Guess I could tack it to the side seams but I am not sure that will help much.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I am at a creative loss right now!
> 
> Oh and I should mention, after struggling to do a rolled hem and then scrapping that I ended up heat sealing the bottom of the sheer skirt.  Like you would heat seal ribbon.  Worked great and way easier than trying to sew a hem on that fabric.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help!



Well, that was fast.

Looks terrific.


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an apron for a ladies dinner that we have been asked to wear aprons to.  (oh and this just got a first place ribbon at our fall fair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing.  I sewed this bolero this weekend.  It is going to go with a dress that I am making for a customer for Christmas.



The pirate outfit is adorable!  I think it looks great and I think you are right about the corset, unless you maybe attached it to the top of the skirt.  Just a thought?  

And yes, it seems fast but really I was up until about 1am sewing my little butt off!  Once I start a project I like to power through it b/c I cant wait to see it finished!!!  Sewed for about an hour this morning after a final fitting on Evelyn and tada... its done!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Ugh! I did this one last Halloween and it took my mom to help me finish it. I think I ended up making the bodice three times! When I tried to make the bodice the right way it was way too short. Then I tried the precious dress bodice but she grew since the last time I made it so it was too small. I ended up making a seperate halter top and skirt. It was super hot last year so it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is good luck! The directions were worthless to me, and I have made lots of stuff from regular patterns before I found youcanmakethis.com!


Oh my heck, she has grown up so very much!  It ended up being a very cute top.  Sorry for all the problems.  How is scrappy and the kitty?



tricia said:


> OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an apron for a ladies dinner that we have been asked to wear aprons to.  (oh and this just got a first place ribbon at our fall fair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing.  I sewed this bolero this weekend.  It is going to go with a dress that I am making for a customer for Christmas.


Congrats on the winnings at the fair.  I love the apron!  Great job on the pirate costume and the jammies.


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> Okay, well just let me know.  Sometimes patterns run large but I  actually have no idea if this one does or not.  I hope so because it would be perfect for your trip!  And I couldn't get to sleep last night thinking of ways to improve on this pattern, so I will definitely be making another one sometime soon.  It will be good to know how the pattern runs as I don't have any babies nearby to measure or try things on!



He measures 15". I am not sure, but I am willing to try it out if you'd like!!!




natale1980 said:


> wow! you all are very talented!! I've always wanted to do something creative like this, and now that my little girl LOVES to dress up I decided to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the straps to red so it looks like a snow white dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take this one off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was already asleep when I made this one, so I don't have a tiny model for it.
> 
> Just wanted to share it with friends that my care.
> Do you think that something like these would work for the BigGive?  I would love to make one for someone.
> 
> -nat


I think they are cute!!!


jeniamt said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back without the wings so you could see the detail of how I finished it using the directions for the Precious Dress.  That Carla C is a genius!!!  I love how the buttons are hidden in the casing!!!!  I also scrapped the grommets nonsense for a velcro closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close-up of the shoulders so you can see the sheer fabric.  I think the directions in the pattern intended for you to use one layer of fabric with the sheer fabric on top.  I used two layers of sheer fabric and I really think it makes the dress.  Reminds me more of Tinks strapless dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for anyone else planning on making this pattern, I took the bodice in by like 2 inches on both sides.  I think it was supposed to be more poofy if you did the casing thing at the waist.  I like the more fitted look.   I do need to figure out a way to keep the belt from riding up her belly every time she sits down.  Guess I could tack it to the side seams but I am not sure that will help much.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I am at a creative loss right now!
> 
> Oh and I should mention, after struggling to do a rolled hem and then scrapping that I ended up heat sealing the bottom of the sheer skirt.  Like you would heat seal ribbon.  Worked great and way easier than trying to sew a hem on that fabric.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help!


Thanks for the tips! It looks so cute!


tricia said:


> OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an apron for a ladies dinner that we have been asked to wear aprons to.  (oh and this just got a first place ribbon at our fall fair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing.  I sewed this bolero this weekend.  It is going to go with a dress that I am making for a customer for Christmas.



Awww, I think that little costume is perfec!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> He measures 15". I am not sure, but I am willing to try it out if you'd like!!!



Just sent you a PM while you were typing!  PM me your address and I will send it to you.  If he outgrows it before halloween maybe you can send it to someone else.


----------



## t-beri

mom2OandE said:


>


This princess skirt is very cool



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model


This is just adorable.



jockey said:


> Hi guys I am new to this thread could someone advise me where I could get a pattern similar to the little red and white spotty dress or a pinafore style dress please! There are so many talented people on here!


I'm sure that the dresses in question were probably made w/ The Scientific Seamstress patter "Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses"  You can get it HERE

Yesterday was a day of dreaming and planning for our Dec. trip.  I have some solid ideas including pattern, fabric, which park/event and some VAGUE ones (Little insists on wearing a Cinderella outfit to MK) But over all I'm quite pleased to finally have some ideas (even if they are stolen) to get the ball rolling.  I am working part time right now and my MIL (my co-seamstress LOL) is working full time and going to school so we have to get a jump on it so we are not taking a machine w/ us to the condo (don't laugh, it's happened)  I am going to TRY to force myself to applique something more challenging than a mickey head or block letters, wish me luck  

Definitely got Lime Green flowin' though my veins now


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Big Give Dress and t-shirt:



OMG....that is sooo cute!!  I love that Minnie too!!  She is going to be so excited to get all of these clothes!!



mom2OandE said:


> These are some sets I just finished for a customer.  I really need to start working on stuff for us.  I'm going to be very busy the next 9 weeks!



Both are cute but I love the creativity of the flower!!  Great job!



ncmomof2 said:


> I am finished with the dresses for our trip!!  There are a few shirts to embroider.
> 
> She just got up from a nap so she was not the best model



Crabby or not....she is a doll!!



kdzbear said:


> My moms only trip is the same dates as your trip and we are also staying at All Star Sports! Are you going to the Halloween party one night. We are going Tuesday the 28th! I am sure we will see you sometime at Disney!





dance2874 said:


> Ncmomof2-
> We leave in 14 days, and we are from TX too.
> 
> kdzBear-
> We are going to MNSSHP the 28th too! We havent decided on outfits yet. DD is going as Tiana but I havent foiund anything for DS yet. I may just do a tee for myself. DH may or not cooperate with dressing up, lol.
> 
> I will hopefully run into you somewhere in 'the world'! We are there 9/26-10/3. I would tell you to look for my kids in their cute customs but I cant seem to get motivated to get over to my machine to finish them, lol!





ncmomof2 said:


> How fun!  We are leaving the 25th on an early morning flight from DFW.





woodkins said:


> Our trip will overlap yours a bit as well. We will be there 9/23-9/28. Gianna will be wearing customs (but no hairbows...our compromise LOL). I'll keep my eyes out for other custom cuties!!





dance2874 said:


> We leave the 26th- from DFW, very early too!
> 
> I hope I see other custom kids! I havebeen working like crazy picking out the outfits I wanted to make. Just have to finish them.





sheridee32 said:


> I hope to see some of yall to we arrive on the 30th staying at the Polyanisian



Ok...you are all making me soooooo jealous!! We were there last October and I sooooo wish I were heading that way this year too!!  Seriously, I hope you all have fantastic trips!!  Make sure you take pictures if you meet up with each other!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while I have been so busy. I haven't gotten any sewing done.  We are planning a Halloween trip, I just booked it two days ago!
> 
> So I will be planning some Halloween costumes and some appliqued shirts for our trip.
> 
> Ethan has discovered Harry Potter!  He adores him.  My neighbor was cleaning out her closets and found a panel of Harry from the first movie.  I found a coordinating fabric on ebay.  I want to make him a quilt and a pillowcase.  Does anyone know how to put it together?  I need some basic directions.  I thought I would finish the edges with some quilt binding.  But I don't have a clue how to start the project.  (I did wash the fabrics)
> 
> Thanks for any assistance!



I am quoting myself because I think my question was missed.  Can anyone help?  Any Quilters out there with some advice?

Everyone has posted such beautiful work!


----------



## jockey

tracipierce said:


> Look forward to it!!!  I've been sewing away lately, but don't want to post pics until I'm done with everything, at this rate, you might post some pics before me



Lol I will do my best, I have made lots of t shirts etc too for our next trip!


----------



## ellenbenny

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am quoting myself because I think my question was missed.  Can anyone help?  Any Quilters out there with some advice?
> 
> Everyone has posted such beautiful work!




I don't know anything about quilting, but here are some instructions for a pillowcase that someone gave me.

http://www.exnovodesign.com/pillowcase.html


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

dance2874 said:


> Ncmomof2-
> We leave in 14 days, and we are from TX too.
> 
> kdzBear-
> We are going to MNSSHP the 28th too! We havent decided on outfits yet. DD is going as Tiana but I havent foiund anything for DS yet. I may just do a tee for myself. DH may or not cooperate with dressing up, lol.
> 
> I will hopefully run into you somewhere in 'the world'! We are there 9/26-10/3. I would tell you to look for my kids in their cute customs but I cant seem to get motivated to get over to my machine to finish them, lol!



We are going to be there the 20th -30th.  So if you see 2 little girls in customs, say hi!  I think we are going to be at the MNSSHP on the 28th too.  I can't remember off the top of my head which night we bought the tickets for.  I am hoping my girls will wear their Anastasia and Drizella dresses if they don't get them too dirty at 1900 PF but who knows?!  They may want to wear one of their princess dresses.  I had good intentions of making a fun mickey halloween dress in case they want to take off costumes but I just didn't get to it and I am not even going to attempt it this week.  HAve fun everyone!


----------



## aksunshine

Look what I got! It's so cute! 



aksunshine said:


> My Ring Sling from Sleeping Angels came! I can't wait to try it out! Tomorrows walk!!!


----------



## froggy33

Just have to celebrate !  We leave on Wednesday morning! It's just my mom, my daughter and me!  I can't wait!  I actually managed to make my daughter ~ 2 outfits a day, plus bows/headbands, and my mom and me a T-shirt a day.  And I am done - 2 days before!!  Now I just need to pack it all!

Of course, I don't get to just take it easy.  I have some orders to finish up and mail out, plus I am supposed to have 3 chapters of my dissertation written.  Hmmm...and I am procrastinating very well my hanging out on the Dis!

You all have made such wonderful things - I don't post too much, but I look everyday.  I have pics of my stuff, but I don't know if I'll get it post before, but look for lots of pics after!!

Thanks!


----------



## woodkins

Oooh it seems like we will have lots of fun pictures to look at very soon since there are so many of us heading to WDW in the next few weeks!

Is anyone staying at the Poly? We will be there the 23-28th.


----------



## bear_mom

So, I am finally motivated and caught up on my homework so I was going to start sewing for our upcoming trip. I found the fabric I had bought for an AK outfit, wash and ironed the fabric. Can't start it yet. I don't have the right colored thread nor the bias tape for the bottom of the skirts and we have contractors here putting in an egress window .

Emily


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the feedback, because I am thinking of sending this to my great nephew, but wanted to make sure it would be ok.
> 
> This pattern is called "Boys Romper Pattern (Girls also!)". I got it on youcanmakethis.com.  It comes with separate instructions to add snap tape or you can make it sewn closed at the legs.  I tried the snap tape and was not at all thrilled with this part of the pattern.  I keep trying to think of ways to improve on it, but not exactly sure how.  The front is 2 pieces so if you use a patterned fabric it doesn't match up.  And sewing on the snap tape is very difficult to do neatly.  I like the pattern itself and it is not too difficult with the exception of the snap tape.  The romper is lined but most of the seams are exposed on the inside, it seems like you should be able to enclose most of them.  I keep thinking that Carla could improve on it dramatically!  I will keep thinking about it and try it again some day.





aksunshine said:


> I have that one, actually, Ellen! I haven't had a chance to try it yet. I think I am afraid of that snap tape. I bought some, but I am worried about it!




Alicia I think of you every time I think about sewing for my Grandson, he was born around the same time as  your little one. 

Anyway, I think it was the beginning of this thread that "we" had a conversation about rompers and I have been searching ever since. I found this free pattern and tutorial but it starts at 12 months and I will need 6 months for our trip next month.
http://pickupsomecreativity.blogspot.com/2010/06/summertime-romper-tutorial.html

I also saw a commercial pattern that looked a lot like the Romper that we bought on YCMT combined with the simply sweet bodice, maybe even Easy fits sewn to a simply sweet bodice. The pattern was Simplicity 2459.  You may want to Google it and see if you can find it. I am planning to play around with this myself a little but this week I am working on getting my DGD's outfits together and I'll focus on the baby next! Let me know if you have any progress .


----------



## tmh0206

I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works















oh my gosh they are so big! sorry, not sure how to make them smaller.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tmh0206 said:


> I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh they are so big! sorry, not sure how to make them smaller.



Very cute!  And don't make them smaller, they're great just the way they are!  We like to be able to see all the details!


----------



## t-beri

aksunshine said:


> Look what I got! It's so cute!


What a beautiful sling.  I am a wrap girl, myself, but I was surprised how often I reach for the RS.  for long hauls I still use my gauze wrap but the RS is so nice when you just want to pop them in and run into the store  YOU WILL LOVE IT!

of course I didn't actually quote the picture of the RS...


----------



## natale1980

My model woke up...
















I made one for her doll.


----------



## fairygoodmother

well hello, strangers.  I love what I'm seeing -  really cute things.
I've been busy, but haven't taken a lot of pictures.  However, I HAD to post this:





This is my sister -- she didn't want to be recognized so she kept her sunglasses on. 
The costume is for a family member who is very involved in her college sorority.  Still.  She's in her 60s, I believe.  They do these theme things, and the theme for this year is something about "Wish Upon A Star".


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wow- great minds think alike! I am wanting to do some dresses with peplum and minnie as various princesses (cindy and Belle are top of the list)

FELIZ question- 
I just tried the underskirt on Megan and there is still a lot of extra fabric- the other one I made fit her snugly right from the get go- if I have more gap, will the ties help make the dress fit? 
I know I need to rip out and pull the elastic tigher (which really stinks since I have already top stitched and done a finishing edge. BAH!


----------



## miprender

Love all the new pics.

Where do you find the page for adding the Peplums to the Simply Sweet dress. I went onto the Scientific Seamstress blog and the only princess pages that pop up are for the dolls. Am I in the right place?

TIA


----------



## aksunshine

RMAMom said:


> Alicia I think of you every time I think about sewing for my Grandson, he was born around the same time as  your little one.
> 
> Anyway, I think it was the beginning of this thread that "we" had a conversation about rompers and I have been searching ever since. I found this free pattern and tutorial but it starts at 12 months and I will need 6 months for our trip next month.
> http://pickupsomecreativity.blogspot.com/2010/06/summertime-romper-tutorial.html
> 
> I also saw a commercial pattern that looked a lot like the Romper that we bought on YCMT combined with the simply sweet bodice, maybe even Easy fits sewn to a simply sweet bodice. The pattern was Simplicity 2459.  You may want to Google it and see if you can find it. I am planning to play around with this myself a little but this week I am working on getting my DGD's outfits together and I'll focus on the baby next! Let me know if you have any progress .


Awww, thanks Mary! I am going to look at that site. I think I did months ago, but figured it was too big. I never thought about trying to resize!


tmh0206 said:


> I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh they are so big! sorry, not sure how to make them smaller.


It is so cute! love the sleeves!


t-beri said:


> What a beautiful sling.  I am a wrap girl, myself, but I was surprised how often I reach for the RS.  for long hauls I still use my gauze wrap but the RS is so nice when you just want to pop them in and run into the store  YOU WILL LOVE IT!
> 
> of course I didn't actually quote the picture of the RS...


Thanks T! I just started baby wearing. The wrap looks comfy, but the RS seemed easier and cooler for FL. I really liked Jan's site, too! I tried to nurse in it a bit ago and he didn't like it. I can't tell if something is wrong...??? This carry is easy and he likes it!






natale1980 said:


> My model woke up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made one for her doll.


These pictures are too cute!


fairygoodmother said:


> well hello, strangers.  I love what I'm seeing -  really cute things.
> I've been busy, but haven't taken a lot of pictures.  However, I HAD to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my sister -- she didn't want to be recognized so she kept her sunglasses on.
> The costume is for a family member who is very involved in her college sorority.  Still.  She's in her 60s, I believe.  They do these theme things, and the theme for this year is something about "Wish Upon A Star".


I love it!!!


froggy33 said:


> Just have to celebrate !  We leave on Wednesday morning! It's just my mom, my daughter and me!  I can't wait!  I actually managed to make my daughter ~ 2 outfits a day, plus bows/headbands, and my mom and me a T-shirt a day.  And I am done - 2 days before!!  Now I just need to pack it all!
> 
> Of course, I don't get to just take it easy.  I have some orders to finish up and mail out, plus I am supposed to have 3 chapters of my dissertation written.  Hmmm...and I am procrastinating very well my hanging out on the Dis!
> 
> You all have made such wonderful things - I don't post too much, but I look everyday.  I have pics of my stuff, but I don't know if I'll get it post before, but look for lots of pics after!!
> 
> Thanks!


Yay!!!


Everyone heading out soon, have a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## woodkins

miprender said:


> Love all the new pics.
> 
> Where do you find the page for adding the Peplums to the Simply Sweet dress. I went onto the Scientific Seamstress blog and the only princess pages that pop up are for the dolls. Am I in the right place?
> 
> TIA



It is exactly the same for the girl version as it is for the doll. Just bigger!


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back without the wings so you could see the detail of how I finished it using the directions for the Precious Dress.  That Carla C is a genius!!!  I love how the buttons are hidden in the casing!!!!  I also scrapped the grommets nonsense for a velcro closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close-up of the shoulders so you can see the sheer fabric.  I think the directions in the pattern intended for you to use one layer of fabric with the sheer fabric on top.  I used two layers of sheer fabric and I really think it makes the dress.  Reminds me more of Tinks strapless dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for anyone else planning on making this pattern, I took the bodice in by like 2 inches on both sides.  I think it was supposed to be more poofy if you did the casing thing at the waist.  I like the more fitted look.   I do need to figure out a way to keep the belt from riding up her belly every time she sits down.  Guess I could tack it to the side seams but I am not sure that will help much.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I am at a creative loss right now!
> 
> Oh and I should mention, after struggling to do a rolled hem and then scrapping that I ended up heat sealing the bottom of the sheer skirt.  Like you would heat seal ribbon.  Worked great and way easier than trying to sew a hem on that fabric.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help!



That came out really cute!  Great work.



tricia said:


> OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an apron for a ladies dinner that we have been asked to wear aprons to.  (oh and this just got a first place ribbon at our fall fair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing.  I sewed this bolero this weekend.  It is going to go with a dress that I am making for a customer for Christmas.



Love everything, congrats on the ribbon!



aksunshine said:


> He measures 15". I am not sure, but I am willing to try it out if you'd like!!!



I will send it anyway, along with another one I am making with my improvements.  I did do my ideas tonight and I think it came out great, but I need to get a new snap tool to put snaps on and still need to add buttons/buttonholes.  Pictures coming up in another post.



Granna4679 said:


> OMG....that is sooo cute!!  I love that Minnie too!!  She is going to be so excited to get all of these clothes!
> 
> Ok...you are all making me soooooo jealous!! We were there last October and I sooooo wish I were heading that way this year too!!  Seriously, I hope you all have fantastic trips!!  Make sure you take pictures if you meet up with each other!!!



Thanks!! and I am getting jealous too but I haven't completely ruled out a late Jan trip with DH.  But we are going with family in early Dec so have to think about it.



froggy33 said:


> Just have to celebrate !  We leave on Wednesday morning! It's just my mom, my daughter and me!  I can't wait!  I actually managed to make my daughter ~ 2 outfits a day, plus bows/headbands, and my mom and me a T-shirt a day.  And I am done - 2 days before!!  Now I just need to pack it all!
> 
> Of course, I don't get to just take it easy.  I have some orders to finish up and mail out, plus I am supposed to have 3 chapters of my dissertation written.  Hmmm...and I am procrastinating very well my hanging out on the Dis!
> 
> You all have made such wonderful things - I don't post too much, but I look everyday.  I have pics of my stuff, but I don't know if I'll get it post before, but look for lots of pics after!!
> 
> Thanks!



Have a great trip, can't wait to see all the pictures!



tmh0206 said:


> I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh they are so big! sorry, not sure how to make them smaller.



Love the dress!



fairygoodmother said:


> well hello, strangers.  I love what I'm seeing -  really cute things.
> I've been busy, but haven't taken a lot of pictures.  However, I HAD to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my sister -- she didn't want to be recognized so she kept her sunglasses on.
> The costume is for a family member who is very involved in her college sorority.  Still.  She's in her 60s, I believe.  They do these theme things, and the theme for this year is something about "Wish Upon A Star".



Love it!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- great minds think alike! I am wanting to do some dresses with peplum and minnie as various princesses (cindy and Belle are top of the list)
> 
> FELIZ question-
> I just tried the underskirt on Megan and there is still a lot of extra fabric- the other one I made fit her snugly right from the get go- if I have more gap, will the ties help make the dress fit?
> I know I need to rip out and pull the elastic tigher (which really stinks since I have already top stitched and done a finishing edge. BAH!



As far as the FELIZ goes you can cinch it in with the ties so you should be ok.


----------



## tadamom

Need some advice......I am working on a Lilo costume for Parker (for MNSSHP) and would you outline the white flowers in white or red to match the dress?  TIA!


----------



## ellenbenny

I mentioned yesterday that I was trying to think of improvements to the boys romper pattern and couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about it.  So as soon as I got home from work today I started working on it and I think I have it!  I used all the techniques I have learned using Carla C's patterns and made a completely reversible, all seams enclosed boys romper.  I haven't added the snaps to the crotch yet but I plan to use a snap tool to add individual snaps instead of snap tape, and I still have to add the buttons to the shoulders, but otherwise it is compete.

Here it is, I wasn't sure if it would come out so I didn't put any appliques on or anything, but you could on one or both side if you wanted to.


----------



## ellenbenny

tadamom said:


> Need some advice......I am working on a Lilo costume for Parker (for MNSSHP) and would you outline the white flowers in white or red to match the dress?  TIA!



I think I would use white to match the flowers.


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I was trying to think of improvements to the boys romper pattern and couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about it.  So as soon as I got home from work today I started working on it and I think I have it!  I used all the techniques I have learned using Carla C's patterns and made a completely reversible, all seams enclosed boys romper.  I haven't added the snaps to the crotch yet but I plan to use a snap tool to add individual snaps instead of snap tape, and I still have to add the buttons to the shoulders, but otherwise it is compete.
> 
> Here it is, I wasn't sure if it would come out so I didn't put any appliques on or anything, but you could on one or both side if you wanted to.




Oh WOW!!! I can't wait to see how you did it! Did you know we have a CP ressie and that would be perfect! Are you sure you don't have anyone else you would like to send it to though? I love the reversibility and real snaps. You are awesome to figure it all out!!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

tadamom said:


> Need some advice......I am working on a Lilo costume for Parker (for MNSSHP) and would you outline the white flowers in white or red to match the dress?  TIA!



Auntie made lilo dresses for my girls. 










I believe she made the big white leaves out of iron-on interfacing. That way she did not have to sew each one on.

The girls wore them all day in AK and to Ohanas and had no problems.


----------



## lovesdumbo

tadamom said:


> Need some advice......I am working on a Lilo costume for Parker (for MNSSHP) and would you outline the white flowers in white or red to match the dress?  TIA!


I would use white also.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> Oh WOW!!! I can't wait to see how you did it! Did you know we have a CP ressie and that would be perfect! Are you sure you don't have anyone else you would like to send it to though? I love the reversibility and real snaps. You are awesome to figure it all out!!!



I am definitely thrilled to send it to you and no I don't have anyone else I that I need to send it to.  I just hope there is a chance it will fit.  This one is probably about an inch longer than the first one, so that may help.  If they don't fit then just pass them along.  I'm sure someone will enjoy them, but it would be so great if they worked out for your trip.  

Just need to get to the store to get a new snap tool and some snaps and it will be done soon!

I did not know you were going to CP either, I just had some fabric that I thought would look cute for a boys romper and decided to use it!  How awesome if it works out.


----------



## aksunshine

You are so sweet Ellen!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you


----------



## mom2OandE

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



I am so sorry!  Many prayers coming your way! (((HUG)))


----------



## sheridee32

squirrel said:


> Since I had finished all the dresses I had planned for this trip, I decided to do the Fairy dress.  I'm not following the Simplicity pattern other than the petal.  I'm going to attach it to a simply sweet top.
> 
> I'm using fabric I purchased at the second hand shop so I won't be upset if it doesn't turn out great.
> 
> I only have enough fabric to make 7 petals, which I think will be fine as I'm skipping the fold.  I'd like to see the petals a bit more.
> 
> I probably won't be finished until the weekend.  But you never know, I get excited working on something new.



We arrive on the same day we are staying at the polynsian I cant wait I dont have that many outfits to make as we went in the spring and some still fit my dgd we are taking my dgd 6 week old dgs and their parents, my son in law has never been on a real vacation maybe we will run into each other


----------



## aksunshine

So many people going end of Sept...Anyone going end of Oct???


----------



## billwendy

All right - this one is for the  night owls in the group!! Im posting a new Big Give at night!!! Lets see who will be first to sign up - lol. This is for Madison, who is a very grown up 7 year old who is going with her Mom and Grandma. Madison mainy likes tshirts so this should be pretty easy for us!!! Even if you cant sew or send pixie dust to Madison, if you could pray that she stays healthy for her trip that would be GREAT!!!! Ship date for this one is October 9th, 2010. Thanks so much and if you have any questions, please let me know!!

Web address of Trip Report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2549250

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive


----------



## Disneymom1218

aksunshine said:


> So many people going end of Sept...Anyone going end of Oct???



we are  10/30-11/5 just made final payment today


----------



## woodkins

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Oh My...that is horrible. I will pray for you and your father. I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Disneymom1218

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you


Lots of prayers, thoughts and pixie dust for your dad, you and your family.


----------



## squirrel

sheridee32 said:


> We arrive on the same day we are staying at the polynsian I cant wait I dont have that many outfits to make as we went in the spring and some still fit my dgd we are taking my dgd 6 week old dgs and their parents, my son in law has never been on a real vacation maybe we will run into each other



It's this niece's first Disney trip and first airplane ride.  We will be at Kona for dinner on the 30th.



aksunshine said:


> So many people going end of Sept...Anyone going end of Oct???



Where are they?  I posted a while back and nobody replied.  I replied to someone else that wanted to meet up, but no plans were made.


----------



## eyor44

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Prayers for your father, family and you. It's hard being far away.


----------



## Tweevil

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Sending white light and blessings to him and you guys for strength and to the docs so their guiding hands can do what they were blessed to do.  I lost my dear Dad and it was the single most horrible day of my life.   5 years ago today...


 a great big hug to you...


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> Just sent you a PM while you were typing!  PM me your address and I will send it to you.  If he outgrows it before halloween maybe you can send it to someone else.



This is so sweet of you!  And how lucky for Alicia!!!



froggy33 said:


> Just have to celebrate !  We leave on Wednesday morning! It's just my mom, my daughter and me!  I can't wait!  I actually managed to make my daughter ~ 2 outfits a day, plus bows/headbands, and my mom and me a T-shirt a day.  And I am done - 2 days before!!  Now I just need to pack it all!
> 
> Of course, I don't get to just take it easy.  I have some orders to finish up and mail out, plus I am supposed to have 3 chapters of my dissertation written.  Hmmm...and I am procrastinating very well my hanging out on the Dis!
> 
> You all have made such wonderful things - I don't post too much, but I look everyday.  I have pics of my stuff, but I don't know if I'll get it post before, but look for lots of pics after!!
> 
> Thanks!



Have a wonderful time!  Hurry back so we can see all your beautiful creations!



billwendy said:


> All right - this one is for the  night owls in the group!! Im posting a new Big Give at night!!! Lets see who will be first to sign up - lol. This is for Madison, who is a very grown up 7 year old who is going with her Mom and Grandma. Madison mainy likes tshirts so this should be pretty easy for us!!! Even if you cant sew or send pixie dust to Madison, if you could pray that she stays healthy for her trip that would be GREAT!!!! Ship date for this one is October 9th, 2010. Thanks so much and if you have any questions, please let me know!!
> 
> Web address of Trip Report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2549250
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive



I just posted my rambling thoughts over on the Big Give board.  What an adorable girl!  I feel very inspired to sew for her, just not sure what to make!


----------



## cheyandrew7

I love all the outfits I just wish I could make things but I don't have a sewing machine or and talent like you all have my daughter so wants to be tinker bell but the prices are so outragous for them the same with the cars outfits. You all have some great talent hope to keep seeing more.


----------



## jeniamt

Anyone ever made the Ruffled Halter Top on YCMT?  Thinking about buying it to make for the latest Big Give.  

Any insight would be appreciated!  Thanks, Jen


----------



## WyomingMomof6

jeniamt said:


> Here we go:


  I think it's very cute and so is the model!



tricia said:


>



Love the little pirate costume!  Where did you find the fabric?  I have tons of material to make Alexa some nightgowns and never seem to get around to it.  That's very cute- I think maybe it inspired me~



tmh0206 said:


>


 Adoreable!



fairygoodmother said:


> well hello, strangers.  I love what I'm seeing -  really cute things.
> I've been busy, but haven't taken a lot of pictures.  However, I HAD to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lol, love the fairy godmother in shades!



ellenbenny said:


> .
> 
> .


Now that is dedication!  Although I admit I have lost some sleep over customs from time to time too.  Very cute!


----------



## CindyBeth

I have seen some of you using petticoats.  Could you tell me how to make one?  Or point me toward a pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

ellenbenny said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I was trying to think of improvements to the boys romper pattern and couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about it.  So as soon as I got home from work today I started working on it and I think I have it!  I used all the techniques I have learned using Carla C's patterns and made a completely reversible, all seams enclosed boys romper.  I haven't added the snaps to the crotch yet but I plan to use a snap tool to add individual snaps instead of snap tape, and I still have to add the buttons to the shoulders, but otherwise it is compete.
> 
> Here it is, I wasn't sure if it would come out so I didn't put any appliques on or anything, but you could on one or both side if you wanted to.



See....I KNEW it could be done and look great! When you get your thoughts together...don't forget to write down the steps for those of us who are either not adventurous enough to tackle it, or not talented enough to make it work.  Me?  I just don't have the time to take on a single additional project this week, and no more projects for EIGHT WEEKS!  


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



I am soo very sorry, and will be praying for you and for your father.



jeniamt said:


> Anyone ever made the Ruffled Halter Top on YCMT?  Thinking about buying it to make for the latest Big Give.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!  Thanks, Jen



I made it once.. must look for pictures.  I don't think I ever got to see it modeled, so not sure on the fit but I don't remember it being too bad to make.

Here you go if this helps anything:







NiniMorris said:


> See....I KNEW it could be done and look great! When you get your thoughts together...don't forget to write down the steps for those of us who are either not adventurous enough to tackle it, or not talented enough to make it work.  Me?  I just don't have the time to take on a single additional project this week, and no more projects for EIGHT WEEKS!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks, I have started a tutorial and will post once I get it done.  I am still not totally thrilled with the sizing of this pattern and I am not sure how to fix that part, but at least the improved construction steps are done.


----------



## CastleLight

ellenbenny said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I was trying to think of improvements to the boys romper pattern and couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about it.  So as soon as I got home from work today I started working on it and I think I have it!  I used all the techniques I have learned using Carla C's patterns and made a completely reversible, all seams enclosed boys romper.  I haven't added the snaps to the crotch yet but I plan to use a snap tool to add individual snaps instead of snap tape, and I still have to add the buttons to the shoulders, but otherwise it is compete.
> 
> Here it is, I wasn't sure if it would come out so I didn't put any appliques on or anything, but you could on one or both side if you wanted to.



I just purchased this pattern from YCMT...hoping to make a romper for my 15 mo. old son before our trip later this month.  Would you be able to pass along any tips?  I am a bit of a novice....
Thanks so much!!


----------



## t-beri

CindyBeth said:


> I have seen some of you using petticoats.  Could you tell me how to make one?  Or point me toward a pattern?
> 
> Thanks!



There is a diser here who sometimes coops them, her dis id is Teresajoy.  Here's her facebook fan page http://www.facebook.com/PrincessHeirlooms

There are also several tutorials.
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/free/Free-How-to-Make-a-Pettiskirt-Child-Dolly-Sizes.htm

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pettiskirt (this one's on our very own blog along w/ tutorials for lots of other popular things by disboutiquers)

http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...110VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default

http://madebybronwyn.blogspot.com/2010/01/pettiskirt-or-what-i-did-on-my-summer.html

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/07/full-and-fluffy-pettiskirt.html

http://sewingin-nomansland.blogspot.com/2010/08/patience-pays-off-pettiskirt-tutorial.html

Well, that ought to get you started anyway


----------



## ireland_nicole

tmh0206 said:


> I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works


Cute!


natale1980 said:


> My model woke up...


Adorable- great pics!  I think I'm making my first tutu for halloween


fairygoodmother said:


> well hello, strangers.  I love what I'm seeing -  really cute things.
> I've been busy, but haven't taken a lot of pictures.  However, I HAD to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my sister -- she didn't want to be recognized so she kept her sunglasses on.
> The costume is for a family member who is very involved in her college sorority.  Still.  She's in her 60s, I believe.  They do these theme things, and the theme for this year is something about "Wish Upon A Star".


Love it!


ellenbenny said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I was trying to think of improvements to the boys romper pattern and couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about it.  So as soon as I got home from work today I started working on it and I think I have it!  I used all the techniques I have learned using Carla C's patterns and made a completely reversible, all seams enclosed boys romper.  I haven't added the snaps to the crotch yet but I plan to use a snap tool to add individual snaps instead of snap tape, and I still have to add the buttons to the shoulders, but otherwise it is compete.
> 
> Here it is, I wasn't sure if it would come out so I didn't put any appliques on or anything, but you could on one or both side if you wanted to.


Great job!


itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you


Oh no- I'll be praying for you and your family.


jeniamt said:


> Anyone ever made the Ruffled Halter Top on YCMT?  Thinking about buying it to make for the latest Big Give.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!  Thanks, Jen



I've made it- It came out cute and was easier than I expected if that helps- also ran pretty true to size, I think.


I Love the Tinkerbelle dress- AWESOME job!

RE: petticoats- yes, you theoretically CAN make them.  However, imho, they are an absolute bear to do, and not worth thetime and effort for the minimal money savings.  The only UFO (unfinished object) in my sewing room is a white petti for my DD.  No matter how hard I tried, I just couldn't make myself finish it.


----------



## natale1980

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!
> 
> Adorable- great pics!  I think I'm making my first tutu for halloween



They are so much fun to make!  Can be expensive if you want a full skirt.  The ones I posted used around 12 yards to finish and she's only 2!!

-nat


----------



## Granna4679

Stephres said:


> Ugh! I did this one last Halloween and it took my mom to help me finish it. I think I ended up making the bodice three times! When I tried to make the bodice the right way it was way too short. Then I tried the precious dress bodice but she grew since the last time I made it so it was too small. I ended up making a seperate halter top and skirt. It was super hot last year so it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is good luck! The directions were worthless to me, and I have made lots of stuff from regular patterns before I found youcanmakethis.com!



What a cute costume!!



natale1980 said:


> wow! you all are very talented!! I've always wanted to do something creative like this, and now that my little girl LOVES to dress up I decided to try.
> 
> She didn't want to take this one off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was already asleep when I made this one, so I don't have a tiny model for it.
> 
> Just wanted to share it with friends that my care.
> Do you think that something like these would work for the BigGive?  I would love to make one for someone.
> 
> -nat



They are all cute but this is my favorite...love the black/pink combo.



jeniamt said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to figure out a way to keep the belt from riding up her belly every time she sits down.  Guess I could tack it to the side seams but I am not sure that will help much.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I am at a creative loss right now!
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help!



You did a great job....it is adorable. What if you put a tiny strip of velcro on the underside of the belt and the waist of the dress to hold it in place...maybe on both sides?



tricia said:


> OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.



Love the pirate outfit and pjs....and congrats on the award at the fair.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am quoting myself because I think my question was missed.  Can anyone help?  Any Quilters out there with some advice?
> 
> Everyone has posted such beautiful work!



I don't see that anyone answered you.  My idea would be to use the panel for the middle.  On a quilt, you can basically do it anyway you want but if you have a large panel you are wanting to use, I would use it for the middle.  Make a strip of 4 or 6" blocks (use your coordinating fabrics) and put a strip on all four sides of your panel.  Then make another solid coorinating border around that, some binding and you are done.  If you need more direction, feel free to PM me.  



tmh0206 said:


> I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh they are so big! sorry, not sure how to make them smaller.



Very cute.  And the pictures are perfect.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- great minds think alike! I am wanting to do some dresses with peplum and minnie as various princesses (cindy and Belle are top of the list)
> 
> FELIZ question-
> I just tried the underskirt on Megan and there is still a lot of extra fabric- the other one I made fit her snugly right from the get go- if I have more gap, will the ties help make the dress fit?
> I know I need to rip out and pull the elastic tigher (which really stinks since I have already top stitched and done a finishing edge. BAH!



The ties cinch as tight as you want to pull in the fabric.  Mine always look huge before I tie them too.

Ellen - the rompers are so cute, and what a sweet thing to give them to Alicia.  I hope they fit...Gabriel will look adorable in them.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Thoughts & prayers for you, your dad & your family. I know how hard it is to be far away and only getting updates. Hugs



ellenbenny said:


> I made it once.. must look for pictures.  I don't think I ever got to see it modeled, so not sure on the fit but I don't remember it being too bad to make.
> 
> Here you go if this helps anything:



I REALLY like this top I have to add it to my list of patterns I want!


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I made it once.. must look for pictures.  I don't think I ever got to see it modeled, so not sure on the fit but I don't remember it being too bad to make.
> 
> Here you go if this helps anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 


ireland_nicole said:


> I've made it- It came out cute and was easier than I expected if that helps- also ran pretty true to size, I think.
> 
> 
> I Love the Tinkerbelle dress- AWESOME job!



Thanks for posting the picture of the top, it looks really cute.  

The Wish child is 7 but doesn't like anything that looks babyish.  Mom says she likes the Hannah Montana or iCarly look.  Thought this top might fit the bill.  Problem now is, the pattern only goes to size 6 and she wears a size 7.  Do you guys think I could upsize it one more size?



Granna4679 said:


> You did a great job....it is adorable. What if you put a tiny strip of velcro on the underside of the belt and the waist of the dress to hold it in place...maybe on both sides?



That is a good idea... I think I will go ahead and attach it by sewing it to the side seams and then add a small piece of velcro to the front and probably to the back.  Thanks!


----------



## ellenbenny

CastleLight said:


> I just purchased this pattern from YCMT...hoping to make a romper for my 15 mo. old son before our trip later this month.  Would you be able to pass along any tips?  I am a bit of a novice....
> Thanks so much!!



I will post a tutorial on how I made it reversible once I get it completed.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I REALLY like this top I have to add it to my list of patterns I want!



Thanks!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of the top, it looks really cute.
> 
> The Wish child is 7 but doesn't like anything that looks babyish.  Mom says she likes the Hannah Montana or iCarly look.  Thought this top might fit the bill.  Problem now is, the pattern only goes to size 6 and she wears a size 7.  Do you guys think I could upsize it one more size?




I think you should be able to upsize it, I think you could use her measurements to adjust the pattern.


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of the top, it looks really cute.
> 
> The Wish child is 7 but doesn't like anything that looks babyish.  Mom says she likes the Hannah Montana or iCarly look.  Thought this top might fit the bill.  Problem now is, the pattern only goes to size 6 and she wears a size 7.  Do you guys think I could upsize it one more size?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea... I think I will go ahead and attach it by sewing it to the side seams and then add a small piece of velcro to the front and probably to the back.  Thanks!



I have this pattern that may work, and it has a large enough size.

http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html


----------



## Piper

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT- If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them. My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer. He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail. This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly. I am not near there and having to get updates from family. Thank you


Prayers for him and your family are on the way.


----------



## tmh0206

jeniamt said:


> Anyone ever made the Ruffled Halter Top on YCMT?  Thinking about buying it to make for the latest Big Give.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!  Thanks, Jen



I have made a couple of them and they are pretty easy, as I am not an advanced sewer yet.  if you have any questions please feel free to email me at tmhaire@hotmail.com or pm me on here.  Now, I have to go look at the newest big give, hopefully I will be able to make something this time.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Hi everyone! Over the last few days I read this entire (current) thread and I am so inspired! You all are so talented! I hadn't sewn a garment since home ec in 7th grade but after reading all about the ycmt.com patterns I thought I could handle the Simply Sweet. I am SO glad I tried because it was easy and so much fun! Then I went back to my old standby craft, freezer paper stencil tshirts! I made one using the "Mickey Ears" true type font.  Nowhere near as nice or fancy as those beautiful appliques you all do, but it works for now.

I can't post pictures yet until I get a couple more posts but I will do that as soon as I can.  Thanks for letting me post!


Colleen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Many prayers coming your way for your father and your entire family.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!

Here is the Simply Sweet:









Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.

Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):





Thanks for looking!

Colleen


----------



## ellenbenny

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



Both are great!  The dress is beautiful and I would never guess it was your first simply sweet.  Welcome!


----------



## eyor44

tricia said:


> I have this pattern that may work, and it has a large enough size.
> 
> http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html



My DD is 7 and getting away from the princesses and ruffles  and is into HM and ICarly. She would love this top. Thanks for posting it. You have made this one? I am still a bit of a beginner.....


----------



## tricia

No I haven't made it.  I just save any pattern I see that I MAY want to make sometime in the future.  I have quite a collection now of things I have never used.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

ellenbenny said:


> Both are great!  The dress is beautiful and I would never guess it was your first simply sweet.  Welcome!



 Thank you so much for the kind words and the welcome! I owe it all to that pattern. I don't think I can go back to store-bought now.


----------



## Piper

BorkBorkBork said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words and the welcome! I owe it all to that pattern. I don't think I can go back to store-bought now.


 
Welcome to the CarlaC Fan Club!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Piper said:


> Welcome to the CarlaC Fan Club!!



Thanks, Piper! All of you ladies recommended that one to start with and you were right! I'm looking for another pattern from CarlaC that would be a bit less yardage, maybe the A-line? Hopefully I'll have a nice collection by next summer when I'll be making all of DD's outfits for our trip!


----------



## wbarkhur

Ok I need everyone to stop posting such cute patterns, I think I have all of my outfits planned out and then someone posts something that I have to have and it all goes out the window and I have to re-plan, at some point I am going to have to stop planning and actually get to sewing as our trip is in 68 days.


----------



## t-beri

Starting my itinerary planning, does anyone have a spread sheet or template they use that they can share?  I HATE excel and really don't want to have to make one


----------



## ncmomof2

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen




Great job!  That does not look like a first try at all!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## tricia

t-beri said:


> Starting my itinerary planning, does anyone have a spread sheet or template they use that they can share?  I HATE excel and really don't want to have to make one



I have one, but I cant figure out how to PM it to you.  Can you PM me your email address and I will send it there?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



I will keep your Dad in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

[/QUOTE]
Here you go if this helps anything:




[/QUOTE]


Is the back of this shirred?


----------



## erikawolf2004

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



Welcome, 

Adorable dress and DD...everything doesn't have to be Disney  We all live in the real world even if we wish we lived at DW.  I think the dress is super cute and would work with the Cars theme also.

The tee came out cute also.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Here you go if this helps anything:




[/QUOTE]


Is the back of this shirred?[/QUOTE]

This is super cute!


----------



## erikawolf2004

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



Prayers for you, your dad and your family.


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> I have this pattern that may work, and it has a large enough size.
> 
> http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html



THANK YOU!!!!  That top is adorable and it is FREE    I think I am going to go with it!  It looks perfectly Hannahish!



tmh0206 said:


> I have made a couple of them and they are pretty easy, as I am not an advanced sewer yet.  if you have any questions please feel free to email me at tmhaire@hotmail.com or pm me on here.  Now, I have to go look at the newest big give, hopefully I will be able to make something this time.



Thank you for your offer!  Everybody is so helpful here, I learn something new about sewing/crafting almost everyday!



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



These are beautiful!  I love the onsie... and this is what I learned today... freezer paper stenciling!  Do you cut the design out with an exacto knife?



eyor44 said:


> My DD is 7 and getting away from the princesses and ruffles  and is into HM and ICarly. She would love this top. Thanks for posting it. You have made this one? I am still a bit of a beginner.....



Awesome!  Thanks for the 7yo nod of approval.  I would hate to make something for a child that they didn't like and then they felt obligated to wear.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

erikawolf2004 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Adorable dress and DD...everything doesn't have to be Disney  We all live in the real world even if we wish we lived at DW.  I think the dress is super cute and would work with the Cars theme also.
> 
> The tee came out cute also.



Thank you! The fabric is some weird Paris print so would work at Epcot if it would fit her next year when we go, which it won't. Oh well!  I am itching to use the lovely Disney fabric I have but I will wait as I don't know what size she'll be then. I do live in the real world after all, unfortunately!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

jeniamt said:


> These are beautiful!  I love the onsie... and this is what I learned today... freezer paper stenciling!  Do you cut the design out with an exacto knife?



This is my favorite craft! It is SO easy and this Mickey design was the easiest one I've ever done since I used the Mickey Ears true type font (in about 300pt). I cut the design out with an exacto, yep. The whole thing takes about 5 minutes except for drying time. There are lots of tutorials online but if you need how-tos you can PM me!


----------



## bear_mom

Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............











Thanks for looking.

Emily


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I was trying to think of improvements to the boys romper pattern and couldn't even get to sleep last night thinking about it.  So as soon as I got home from work today I started working on it and I think I have it!  I used all the techniques I have learned using Carla C's patterns and made a completely reversible, all seams enclosed boys romper.  I haven't added the snaps to the crotch yet but I plan to use a snap tool to add individual snaps instead of snap tape, and I still have to add the buttons to the shoulders, but otherwise it is compete.
> 
> Here it is, I wasn't sure if it would come out so I didn't put any appliques on or anything, but you could on one or both side if you wanted to.



That looks great! I can't wait to read the tutorial. 



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



I spent a few years away from home and I know how hard it is to not be with the ones yo love in a time of crisis. Prayers for you, your Dad and your family.



aksunshine said:


> So many people going end of Sept...Anyone going end of Oct???



We are, meeting my son, DIL and my grandchildren! Cant wait to see them!!!!!



Tweevil said:


> Sending white light and blessings to him and you guys for strength and to the docs so their guiding hands can do what they were blessed to do.  I lost my dear Dad and it was the single most horrible day of my life.   5 years ago today...
> 
> 
> a great big hug to you...


I'm sorry.  



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



Great Job and welcome!


----------



## RMAMom

bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



I love that fabric! It's nice to see things posted for the older girls, love the skirts.


I have been sewing like a madwoman, I have made a few cased outfits and a really fun Minnie Mouse for my DGD that I will post later but here is the outfit that I came up with for AK. Jungle book was her first and still is her favorite movie.





[/IMG]

King Louie on one side of her pants





Baloo on the other


----------



## ellenbenny

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Is the back of this shirred?



No it just has one strip of elastic if I remember correctly, although you could probably modify it if you prefer the shirring.



erikawolf2004 said:


> This is super cute!



Thanks!



bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



I love that set, I just bought some of that fabric over the weekend, so it is nice to see a set with it, great inspiration!


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> Here you go if this helps anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have started a tutorial and will post once I get it done.  I am still not totally thrilled with the sizing of this pattern and I am not sure how to fix that part, but at least the improved construction steps are done.


That is so cute! Man if I ever have another irl I am in trouble! Can't wait to check out your tut when it is ready!!


BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen


First,  Second, I love that dress! Your model is a cutie and I really like that fabric!


bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



It's very cuteEmily! Nice job!!!


----------



## bear_mom

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!

Emily


----------



## aksunshine

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you


Sweetie...


----------



## natale1980

This one took almost 12 yards!!


----------



## natale1980

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



 I'm so sorry.

-nat


----------



## ellenbenny

I wrote a tutorial for making the Boys Romper Pattern reversible with all enclosed seams.  I started a blog in order to share it. I have no idea if I will ever add anything else to this new blog, but here it is for those who would like to see how I did it.  Sorry if there are not enough pictures, this is my first tutorial, feel free to ask questions.
http://ellenbenny.blogspot.com/


----------



## SallyfromDE

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



You and Dad are in my thoughts and prayers. Even if you don't think he can hear, make sure someone holds a phone to his ear so you can tell him you love him. Better yet, get on that plane, train or automobile so you can be with him.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

SallyfromDE said:


> You and Dad are in my thoughts and prayers. Even if you don't think he can hear, make sure someone holds a phone to his ear so you can tell him you love him. Better yet, get on that plane, train or automobile so you can be with him.



Oh our prayer are still with you and your dad.  I second this statement.  Go, go to your dad be with  him.  I saw my dad and knew it was his last days.  It gave us who are left behind peace.  And you may be what he needs to give him hope to get better.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



I'm so sorry.  I will be praying for you and your father.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## miprender

woodkins said:


> It is exactly the same for the girl version as it is for the doll. Just bigger!



Thanks. 



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you




 



tricia said:


> I have this pattern that may work, and it has a large enough size.
> 
> http://www.oliverands.com/blog/2010/06/ruffled-halter-free-downloadable-pattern.html



Thanks for sharing the link. I already added this to my folder for future  use.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Kira's mom has posted some pictures of them in their Big Give outfits and stuff - go take a peek - the kids look soooo happy!!! Dont forget, if you havent shipped yet, please pm me to get the address!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2486678&page=5

Just posted Madison's Big Give last night! She is a sweet girl with a big heart. People are signing up to make outfits and we could still use some people to do some shirts for Mom and Grandma, pj pants for Madison, autograph book, journal etc...head on over to the site and take a peek!! If you havent signed  up before, we'd love to have you join! Its amazing to work with these families!!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69399/760367?page=1#6178064


----------



## itsheresomewhere

SallyfromDE said:


> You and Dad are in my thoughts and prayers. Even if you don't think he can hear, make sure someone holds a phone to his ear so you can tell him you love him. Better yet, get on that plane, train or automobile so you can be with him.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh our prayer are still with you and your dad.  I second this statement.  Go, go to your dad be with  him.  I saw my dad and knew it was his last days.  It gave us who are left behind peace.  And you may be what he needs to give him hope to get better.



Thanks.  I can't go yet.  One of my kids is disabled and we are trying to figure out the best method for this as you can't disturb the schedule.  Also, my DD's birthday is tomorrow and we are just trying to keep it as normal as possible right now.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Still thinking or your dad and your family......

Question for all of you - I am rearranging my front room to make a sewing space so we can have our dinning room back to eat in.  What height would you think is best to sew at? I feel like I am always hunching over when I sew. And since I will need to get a table for the space I would like to get something maybe a little taller. What do you think? Do you get a sore back from sewing or do I just have bad posture?


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Still thinking or your dad and your family......
> 
> Question for all of you - I am rearranging my front room to make a sewing space so we can have our dinning room back to eat in.  What height would you think is best to sew at? I feel like I am always hunching over when I sew. And since I will need to get a table for the space I would like to get something maybe a little taller. What do you think? Do you get a sore back from sewing or do I just have bad posture?



My neck and shoulders kill me after I've been sitting at the machine.  It doesn't seem to matter what level I have my machine out, my neck will still burn.  I would think it would be determined more by what height makes your arms more comfortable to work at.


----------



## erikawolf2004

bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



Very cute skirt, fun to see the bigger girl outfit!  I used that fabric on a dress...isn't it the cutest!


----------



## eyor44

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



 we're praying


----------



## eyor44

itsheresomewhere said:


> Thanks.  I can't go yet.  One of my kids is disabled and we are trying to figure out the best method for this as you can't disturb the schedule.  Also, my DD's birthday is tomorrow and we are just trying to keep it as normal as possible right now.


----------



## Granna4679

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



That little one is just a cutie!!  I love the fabric and the dress too!  Oh...and lots of us post all kinds of outfits...not related to Disney.  Feel free to post anything.



bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



Love it Emily....I just bought both of those fabrics a couple weeks ago for an AK dress.  Great minds think alike!



RMAMom said:


> I love that fabric! It's nice to see things posted for the older girls, love the skirts.
> 
> 
> I have been sewing like a madwoman, I have made a few cased outfits and a really fun Minnie Mouse for my DGD that I will post later but here is the outfit that I came up with for AK. Jungle book was her first and still is her favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> King Louie on one side of her pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baloo on the other



CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!  Where did you find the Jungle Book appliques?


----------



## teresajoy

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you





itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



Oh honey, I'm so sorry. I am praying for you and your Dad and your family. I hope you can find a way to be with him soon, but I am sure he knows how much you love him and that you want to be with him. 


I HATE CANCER HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT!


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!  Where did you find the Jungle Book appliques?



Thank you. I found the designs on etsy the sellers name is digital dy design.


----------



## t-beri

BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



WHY are you apologizing?  I have like 5 yards of that Metro fabric.  I LOVE IT!!!  I've been hoarding it for lie 2.5 years.


----------



## tadamom

Could all of you Disboutiquer's that have made autograph pillowcases, please post a pic here.  I am going to do Michael & Parker new ones for our trip but am having some trouble on what kind of design I should get done.  Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

tadamom said:


> Could all of you Disboutiquer's that have made autograph pillowcases, please post a pic here.  I am going to do Michael & Parker new ones for our trip but am having some trouble on what kind of design I should get done.  Thanks!



We didn't have a design on them. We just used plain white pillowcases and fabric markers. We had the jumbo at markers for the characters and had some thinner ones for the face characters.
ETA - we used a small embroidery hoop to make it easy for the characters to sign too. I could move the hoop for the next character or sometimes they signed together like Cinderella & Prince Charming.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

t-beri said:


> WHY are you apologizing?  I have like 5 yards of that Metro fabric.  I LOVE IT!!!  I've been hoarding it for lie 2.5 years.



 I had it for at least 6 years! I bought it to make myself a skirt and that never happened. It grew on me and it does look cute on her. I love the orange and blue in it!


----------



## tricia

bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



Very nice.  Looks good on her.




RMAMom said:


> I love that fabric! It's nice to see things posted for the older girls, love the skirts.
> 
> 
> I have been sewing like a madwoman, I have made a few cased outfits and a really fun Minnie Mouse for my DGD that I will post later but here is the outfit that I came up with for AK. Jungle book was her first and still is her favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> King Louie on one side of her pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baloo on the other



Great job.  Don't see many Jungle Book Customs.  



natale1980 said:


> This one took almost 12 yards!!



12 yards?!?!?!  But it sure looks cute.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



Love the fabric, and cute DD too.


----------



## Granna4679

RMAMom said:


> Thank you. I found the designs on etsy the sellers name is digital dy design.



Thanks..

QUESTION - I am making t-shirts for a customer.  She is petite (small t-shirts) and she is open to what I think will look best.  I am doing some of Heather's designs on them.  I want the wordy ones (like "it was all started by a mouse") to be across the chest but if you were just putting a picture (for instance, Minnie face or Spiral Mickey Head, or Christmas tree), would you put it on the left (as in the pocket area) or on the middle chest area?  Which do you think would look better?  And which size would you use if you put them on the left?


----------



## T-rox

ok ladies. this will be a little picture heavy. but i've see a couple costumes posted here and since mnsshp started last night, i will show you the 1st of our three costumes. this is DH, he is going as captain hook. I will be misses and dd will be crocodile.  i will put my full on costume on and take pics for you later. same for dd. 
1) i know he is not wearing shoes- he didnt feel like it
2) a couple of details are lacking right now like eyeliner , beard trim and shaping ( which he is growing for this costume)etc
3) i havent shaped the hat yet, but i will this weekend
4)don't start to tell me this will be too hot. we are from florida and have dealt with florida octobers for many many many times.  thus the layering you see here. hubbs can strip several layers if he needs to .






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
things i made: simplicity pattern 2333, the coat, the jabot, the lace cuffs ( they are seperate from jacket), the hat (key reason i made it at all, I could not find a hook costume in the right colors) i made boot covers but i think we are going with the store boughts you see here because they are "lighter".  the vest is from a seperate pattern. needed vest for florida heat layering purposes


----------



## ollyg

T-rox said:


> ok ladies. this will be a little picture heavy. but i've see a couple costumes posted here and since mnsshp started last night, i will show you the 1st of our three costumes. this is DH, he is going as captain hook. I will be misses and dd will be crocodile.  i will put my full on costume on and take pics for you later. same for dd.
> 1) i know he is not wearing shoes- he didnt feel like it
> 2) a couple of details are lacking right now like eyeliner , beard trim and shaping ( which he is growing for this costume)etc
> 3) i havent shaped the hat yet, but i will this weekend
> 4)don't start to tell me this will be too hot. we are from florida and have dealt with florida octobers for many many many times.  thus the layering you see here. hubbs can strip several layers if he needs to .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> things i made: simplicity pattern 2333, the coat, the jabot, the lace cuffs ( they are seperate from jacket), the hat (key reason i made it at all, I could not find a hook costume in the right colors) i made boot covers but i think we are going with the store boughts you see here because they are "lighter".  the vest is from a seperate pattern. needed vest for florida heat layering purposes



Great Job!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ellenbenny said:


> My first attempt at the boys romper pattern.  Is this boyish enough?  Or too girly for a boy?


I think it is great!  It isn't too girul at all!  There are no girly parts.  



BabyFu18 said:


> Sorry in advance the pictures are huge for some reason, ahhh I don't know how to fix that.
> 
> I've never posted anything I've made on here before, but I was going through some of my disney pictures and found a couple of the outfits I made for my niece the last time we went to Disney World together so I thought I would post them.  I'm not at the same level as everyone else, but I thought I'd share anyway!
> 
> Here's a set I made her for Chef Mickey's, you can't really tell but the top has a gold glitter mickey head in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what I've been working on lately, as well as some projects that have been done forever I just never got around to sharing them.



Thanks for sharing!  I love the bow board.  I really should make one as Sara Beth's bows are always being shoved into a drawer!



aksunshine said:


> Many of you know my friend Beth. She is on vacation in WDW, trying to finally get the trip to celebrate her forever family, since Logan's adoption. I have been texting and talking to her and her trip is not going very well. There are several reasons, which I won't get into. PLEASE SAY A PRAYER THAT HER TRIP WILL BE BETTER!



I have been praying.  Do you know how things have been going since?



Stephres said:


> Ugh! I did this one last Halloween and it took my mom to help me finish it. I think I ended up making the bodice three times! When I tried to make the bodice the right way it was way too short. Then I tried the precious dress bodice but she grew since the last time I made it so it was too small. I ended up making a seperate halter top and skirt. It was super hot last year so it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is good luck! The directions were worthless to me, and I have made lots of stuff from regular patterns before I found youcanmakethis.com!



I have this pattern but now I am not sure if I want to try it. I hate fighting with commercial patterns!  Yours came out great, though!



natale1980 said:


> wow! you all are very talented!! I've always wanted to do something creative like this, and now that my little girl LOVES to dress up I decided to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the straps to red so it looks like a snow white dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take this one off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was already asleep when I made this one, so I don't have a tiny model for it.
> 
> Just wanted to share it with friends that my care.
> Do you think that something like these would work for the BigGive?  I would love to make one for someone.
> 
> -nat



I love all the frilliness of them!  They are great!



jeniamt said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back without the wings so you could see the detail of how I finished it using the directions for the Precious Dress.  That Carla C is a genius!!!  I love how the buttons are hidden in the casing!!!!  I also scrapped the grommets nonsense for a velcro closure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close-up of the shoulders so you can see the sheer fabric.  I think the directions in the pattern intended for you to use one layer of fabric with the sheer fabric on top.  I used two layers of sheer fabric and I really think it makes the dress.  Reminds me more of Tinks strapless dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way for anyone else planning on making this pattern, I took the bodice in by like 2 inches on both sides.  I think it was supposed to be more poofy if you did the casing thing at the waist.  I like the more fitted look.   I do need to figure out a way to keep the belt from riding up her belly every time she sits down.  Guess I could tack it to the side seams but I am not sure that will help much.  If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.  I am at a creative loss right now!
> 
> Oh and I should mention, after struggling to do a rolled hem and then scrapping that I ended up heat sealing the bottom of the sheer skirt.  Like you would heat seal ribbon.  Worked great and way easier than trying to sew a hem on that fabric.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help!



It came out beautiful!  I will be coming back here to reread everyones advice when it comes time to make sara beth's.



tricia said:


> OK, I got to make a pirate costume for my friends 6mo little girl.  I wanted some advice before I gave it to her.  Is this OK?  Just wondering if I maybe should have done a bandana instead of a headband, or a little corset style belt?  (I was worried that a corset style belt would not look good on a baby because they are so short in the trunk and have the little belly)  Or is this enough and I should just give it to her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little portrait peasant nightgown for my penguin lovin niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an apron for a ladies dinner that we have been asked to wear aprons to.  (oh and this just got a first place ribbon at our fall fair.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing.  I sewed this bolero this weekend.  It is going to go with a dress that I am making for a customer for Christmas.



You have been really busy!  I think the pirats outfit is great!  The nightgown is really cute too!


----------



## ollyg

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Prayers being said for you and your father.


----------



## ncmomof2

T-rox said:


> [/IMG]




Wow!  Great costume.  And your husband is such a great sport!  Mine will wear the matching t's but I doubt he would wear a costume!


----------



## T-rox

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow!  Great costume.  And your husband is such a great sport!  Mine will wear the matching t's but I doubt he would wear a costume!



he is really digging being a villain.  he is so big and imposing he might be borderline scary to some kids. not my dd, she LOVES captain hook. she is 4 and it was her idea to be the crocodile so she could chase captian hook and he would be scared.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

tmh0206 said:


> I dont post very often, but here are a few items I made recently...hope I am posting the pics correctly. I will test w/this one and see if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh they are so big! sorry, not sure how to make them smaller.



I love this outfit! You did a great job!



fairygoodmother said:


> well hello, strangers.  I love what I'm seeing -  really cute things.
> I've been busy, but haven't taken a lot of pictures.  However, I HAD to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my sister -- she didn't want to be recognized so she kept her sunglasses on.
> The costume is for a family member who is very involved in her college sorority.  Still.  She's in her 60s, I believe.  They do these theme things, and the theme for this year is something about "Wish Upon A Star".



This came out great! I need one for Halloween!



aksunshine said:


> Everyone heading out soon, have a BLAST!!!!!



Just love the way it came out.  I have that peter pan fabric in my shopping cart and as soon as our house closes I will be ordering it!



ellenbenny said:


>



You did a great job!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Auntie made lilo dresses for my girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe she made the big white leaves out of iron-on interfacing. That way she did not have to sew each one on.
> 
> The girls wore them all day in AK and to Ohanas and had no problems.



WOW!  Those dresses look like they were made for Lilo!  They are fabulous!



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT-   If anyone could spare a few good thoughts I could use them.  My father collapsed today and and apparently has cancer.  He is in the ICU and on a breathing machine as his organs may be starting to fail.   This is quite a shock as he is has been very healthly and seeing his doctor regularly.  I am not near there and having to get updates from family.  Thank you



Praying for your dad.  I hope things start improving.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well that didn't take long...still getting the hang of this posting etiquette. Sorry everyone!
> 
> Here is the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the non-Disney fabric!  I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff on my first try so I used this crazy stuff.
> 
> Freezer Paper Mickey with A for Alice (DD, almost 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



What a cute model!  I just love the simply sweet..it is one of my favorite patterns.



bear_mom said:


> Finally made it to the store to by some bias tape and made this skirt for dd for our AK day. I want to put Mickey head on the shirt with the under fabric eventually. I think it will be younger dds though, if Cara grows any it will be too short. I will make her a longer one............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Emily



That skirt would be perfect for my older dd. I love that fabric too!



RMAMom said:


> I have been sewing like a madwoman, I have made a few cased outfits and a really fun Minnie Mouse for my DGD that I will post later but here is the outfit that I came up with for AK. Jungle book was her first and still is her favorite movie.



Love the jungle book outfit!  How cute!



T-rox said:


> ok ladies. this will be a little picture heavy. but i've see a couple costumes posted here and since mnsshp started last night, i will show you the 1st of our three costumes. this is DH, he is going as captain hook. I will be misses and dd will be crocodile.  i will put my full on costume on and take pics for you later. same for dd.
> 1) i know he is not wearing shoes- he didnt feel like it
> 2) a couple of details are lacking right now like eyeliner , beard trim and shaping ( which he is growing for this costume)etc
> 3) i havent shaped the hat yet, but i will this weekend
> 4)don't start to tell me this will be too hot. we are from florida and have dealt with florida octobers for many many many times.  thus the layering you see here. hubbs can strip several layers if he needs to .


That is just awesome! Great job!


----------



## babynala

Oh, man I had to reboot my computer and lost all my quotes.  

You guys have been posting some really great stuff.  I love the tulle dresses, baby rompers, Halloween inspired dresses, cute babies, little dresses and things for us big kids.  Wow.  

Lots of prayers for those that have requested them.  



T-rox said:


> he is really digging being a villain.  he is so big and imposing he might be borderline scary to some kids. not my dd, she LOVES captain hook. she is 4 and it was her idea to be the crocodile so she could chase captian hook and he would be scared.


What fun!

Hope everyone who has an upcoming trip has a great time and I can't wait to see all your pictures from your trips.


----------



## ellenbenny

Does anyone know of a good/easy pattern or tutorial for making a girls shrug/bolero.  Preferably short sleeve?

I am wanting to make one for Madison's big give using this sparkly fabric (over a dress or skirt made with the hannah montana fabric) and I have never made one before.  I can get a commercial pattern to make one, but wanted to see if anyone had a favorite (or a free one) before I go buy one.






Also, how difficult is it to sew with this type of fabric (confetti dot)?

Any thoughts as to whether it would work for the bands  on the criss cross dress pattern?  This dress?






Thanks for any ideas or help!


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> Does anyone know of a good/easy pattern or tutorial for making a girls shrug/bolero.  Preferably short sleeve?



I just did the bolero from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book and it was very easy.  If you were planning on ever getting the book, maybe now is the right time.


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> I just did the bolero from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book and it was very easy.  If you were planning on ever getting the book, maybe now is the right time.



Duh!  I have that book but forgot that was in there!   I will check it out when I get home from work, thanks!  I'm glad I asked because I would be out buying another pattern.

Was yours made from knit?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made this yesterday but DS doesn't want it, he wants an iron on of the batekaguns.  Urg!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We are going to be there the 20th -30th.  So if you see 2 little girls in customs, say hi!  I think we are going to be at the MNSSHP on the 28th too.  I can't remember off the top of my head which night we bought the tickets for.  I am hoping my girls will wear their Anastasia and Drizella dresses if they don't get them too dirty at 1900 PF but who knows?!  They may want to wear one of their princess dresses.  I had good intentions of making a fun mickey halloween dress in case they want to take off costumes but I just didn't get to it and I am not even going to attempt it this week.  HAve fun everyone!







T-rox said:


> ok ladies. this will be a little picture heavy. but i've see a couple costumes posted here and since mnsshp started last night, i will show you the 1st of our three costumes. this is DH, he is going as captain hook. I will be misses and dd will be crocodile.  i will put my full on costume on and take pics for you later. same for dd.
> 1) i know he is not wearing shoes- he didnt feel like it
> 2) a couple of details are lacking right now like eyeliner , beard trim and shaping ( which he is growing for this costume)etc
> 3) i havent shaped the hat yet, but i will this weekend
> 4)don't start to tell me this will be too hot. we are from florida and have dealt with florida octobers for many many many times.  thus the layering you see here. hubbs can strip several layers if he needs to .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> things i made: simplicity pattern 2333, the coat, the jabot, the lace cuffs ( they are seperate from jacket), the hat (key reason i made it at all, I could not find a hook costume in the right colors) i made boot covers but i think we are going with the store boughts you see here because they are "lighter".  the vest is from a seperate pattern. needed vest for florida heat layering purposes



I love the costume.  I almost bought that same pattern to make the Mad Hatter but DH didn't like the outfit.
We will be there Oct. 28 through Nov 2.  We are hoping to go to the Halloween Party on Oct. 31.  We loved it last year!  

We haven't figured out our costumes yet though. I really wanted to be the queen of Hearts but no one else wants to go with the Alice in Wonderland theme.

So my next thought is Cruella DeVille with DH as one of her dog catchers and the kids as Dalmations.

But I am not sure how to make a Cruella DeVille Costume.  Do I go with the Cartoon version of her?  Or the live action?  What does the Cruella who appears at the party wear?  Should I wear a wig? 

Anyone else making costumes for the Halloween Party?


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> Duh!  I have that book but forgot that was in there!   I will check it out when I get home from work, thanks!  I'm glad I asked because I would be out buying another pattern.
> 
> Was yours made from knit?



I made mine with a Panne Velour, so it had stretch one way.  I am making a Manhattan with the same fabric, boy are there a lot of pieces in that manhattan.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...

My baby girl 






Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.

And then here she is with her BIG brothers


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I remember those first weeks, they are so special, and tiring and wonderful all rolled into one!


----------



## Stephres

itsheresomewhere said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts regarding my dad.   Sometime during the past two days he had a heart attack too.   His kidneys are not doing the job well anymore and they can't treat the cancer until he becomes stable.   He needs to go to a specialized cancer hospital that is great but is not able to be moved.   He is not responsive.   I don't know when I can go but just wanted to update you.  Thanks for the positive thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



I'm sorry you're not getting good news. I hope you get some soon and know that we're all thinking of you and your dad!



Diz-Mommy said:


>



Gorgeous baby: congratulations!

April, thanks for asking about Scrappy. He is fine and getting along great with the kitten. It's funny how people remember him. I ran into a friend I haven't seen in three years and she asked about Scrappy! Not the kids or husband, but the dog!


----------



## RMAMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers


Priceless!!!!! Congratulations, I hope you've been practicing your ruffles!


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers



Beautiful baby , congratulations!!


----------



## tadamom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We didn't have a design on them. We just used plain white pillowcases and fabric markers. We had the jumbo at markers for the characters and had some thinner ones for the face characters.
> ETA - we used a small embroidery hoop to make it easy for the characters to sign too. I could move the hoop for the next character or sometimes they signed together like Cinderella & Prince Charming.



Thank you for the hoop idea...I never would have thought of that!  The last time I just kept folding it up and putting cardboard in it to keep the ink from bleeding.  This should be much easier!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers


She is beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## teresajoy

tadamom said:


> Could all of you Disboutiquer's that have made autograph pillowcases, please post a pic here.  I am going to do Michael & Parker new ones for our trip but am having some trouble on what kind of design I should get done.  Thanks!



I made some for a customer a few weeks ago. I used white fabric for the main part and then on the top strip, used a print with their names embroidered on it. My pictures turned out horrible, but i'll try to post them in a bit. 



T-rox said:


> ok ladies. this will be a little picture heavy. but i've see a couple costumes posted here and since mnsshp started last night, i will show you the 1st of our three costumes. this is DH, he is going as captain hook. I will be misses and dd will be crocodile.  i will put my full on costume on and take pics for you later. same for dd.
> 1) i know he is not wearing shoes- he didnt feel like it
> 2) a couple of details are lacking right now like eyeliner , beard trim and shaping ( which he is growing for this costume)etc
> 3) i havent shaped the hat yet, but i will this weekend
> 4)don't start to tell me this will be too hot. we are from florida and have dealt with florida octobers for many many many times.  thus the layering you see here. hubbs can strip several layers if he needs to .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


WOW!!! Wonderful outfit! Your husband is a great sport! 



ellenbenny said:


> Does anyone know of a good/easy pattern or tutorial for making a girls shrug/bolero.  Preferably short sleeve?
> 
> I am wanting to make one for Madison's big give using this sparkly fabric (over a dress or skirt made with the hannah montana fabric) and I have never made one before.  I can get a commercial pattern to make one, but wanted to see if anyone had a favorite (or a free one) before I go buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how difficult is it to sew with this type of fabric (confetti dot)?
> 
> Any thoughts as to whether it would work for the bands  on the criss cross dress pattern?  This dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas or help!



I have never sewed with it, but Heather just made a skirt for Tessa with it, and she said it was a real pain. Her needle kept getting gummed up, and it wasn't fun. Hopefully you have better luck with it! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers


OHHH!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! I think those are the three best things you've ever made! 



Stephres said:


> April, thanks for asking about Scrappy. He is fine and getting along great with the kitten. It's funny how people remember him. I ran into a friend I haven't seen in three years and she asked about Scrappy! Not the kids or husband, but the dog!


Poor Tom.


----------



## Piper

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such. I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long. Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers


 
Beautiful Baby and Adorable Brothers, too!


----------



## babynala

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers



I think that is better than any sewing project!  Congratulations.  What a beautiful baby girl and two proud big brothers.  Love their outfits.


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers



How beautiful!!!!  She is precious and it looks like big brothers think so too!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## angel23321

Well ladies and gent, it's been a long time since I've posted.  So I hope you won't mind me just jumping in here.  I was really upset about having to cancel our trip and I think I just didn't have the heart to get on here.  But I really need to start sewing again and with halloween coming up, I thought it was time to get started.  

So now I have a lot to look at to get caught up. 

Sandy


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

Hi all! Long time diser here, have looked at your fabulous creations for years and am really feeling inspired! I just bought the soft waist baby pants pattern on you can make this! I have a question, what machine would you recommend for a beginner who wants an embroidery machine that doesn't cost a lot? I've been a sewer for years and have made clothes for my oldest since she was a toddler but I just have a basic machine and would love an embroidery machine.  TIA!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

WELCOME ANNABELLA!!!! SHe and big brothers are adorable!!!

Okay - so Im stitching out a cute monkey design (aka Heathersue design ) and I notice some of my stitches on my PE 770 look loose every now and then. Then it seems to be fine again, then all of the sudden a bunch of thread gets sucked down into the bobbin casing!! So, I unscrew the plate, get it all out, put a full bobbin in, rethread the machine - start stitching - good for about 20 stitches and then WHAM!!! It happens again!!! I had to walk away from the machine!!

Any ideas what is going on????? Im desparate!!!!

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## billwendy

Oh, We are doing great for outfits for Madison for her Big Give. We do still need the family shirts, shirts for Mom and Grandma and some fun stuff like pillowcases, crayon roll up (its just 1 child), autograph book, jewlry etc... if anyone would be willing to help, it would be totally AWESOME!!!!!!

Thanks so much for considering - you will really enjoy this!!!

Here is the little girl I am talking about (ps - we like to keep the gifts a secret until they arrive at the families house)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2549250


----------



## sheridee32

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers


My grandson was born the same day


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Everyone's creations have been sooo cute here lately! I hope to have some stuff to post soon! I have been working like a mad woman... ok not really but I did get 6 shirts, 1 wrap top, and 2 dresses done since last Thursday. Then I have like 4 "pieces" of outfits done. Woohoo

And I really want to see my ticker because I know its getting close and I have 12 more customs to do. Then like 35 shirts. AHHHH


----------



## natale1980

T-rox said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> WOW! Great job... but I have to know... it the hair his or a wig? :)
> 
> -nat


----------



## NaeNae

NEED OPINION
I am going to applique HeatherSue's Safari Mickey on a couple of shirts for my DGD's for our trip next month.  I bought pink leopard and pink zebra.  Should the mickey head be out of the print or should the safari hat?TIA


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I just spent over an hour freezer paper stenciling a name on a newborn onesie and before that I made some very plain burp cloths out of cloth diapers (just sewed a ribbon across the short end). I need an embroidery machine!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> NEED OPINION
> I am going to applique HeatherSue's Safari Mickey on a couple of shirts for my DGD's for our trip next month.  I bought pink leopard and pink zebra.  Should the mickey head be out of the print or should the safari hat?TIA



You can do it either way, of course; but I did all of our shirts using the animal print for the head, khaki for the helmet and then a coordinate ( in my case, a tiny Minnie dot for the girls and red for the guys) for the little strap/stripe on the pith helmet


----------



## aksunshine

*Oh Annabella is GORGEOUS!!!! Look at that hair! Congrats Sweetie! How are you recovering?*


----------



## aksunshine

OMG! That Cpt. Hook is so awesome!!!!


About Beth- We didn't get to talk really yesterday, except she told me they were doing a park and it was Taylor's pick. They went to Epcot and got to meet up with Cindee and M!!!  I haven't heard from her yet this AM. On Tuesday, she took control of her vacay a bit more! I told her to leave her weight at the room, take the kids and go. After much debate on WHAT to do, since they weren't doing a park, she took the kids to DTD, they ate at TRex! No wait! Then went back for a swim. They were supposed to go to campfire at Ft Wilderness and watch Toy Story. I hope they made it!!!


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

natale1980 said:


> My model woke up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made one for her doll.



Can someone PLEASE point me in the right direction to the instructions on how to make these?!  Thanks!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers




She is just beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WELCOME ANNABELLA!!!! SHe and big brothers are adorable!!!
> 
> Okay - so I'm stitching out a cute monkey design (aka Heathersue design ) and I notice some of my stitches on my PE 770 look loose every now and then. Then it seems to be fine again, then all of the sudden a bunch of thread gets sucked down into the bobbin casing!! So, I unscrew the plate, get it all out, put a full bobbin in, rethread the machine - start stitching - good for about 20 stitches and then WHAM!!! It happens again!!! I had to walk away from the machine!!
> 
> Any ideas what is going on????? I'm desperate!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I have had my PE 770 for a couple of months now, it is my first embroidery machine and while I am not sure what's going on with yours I will say that every time I have a problem with it its because the bobbin isn't in right. I still haven't figured out what I'm doing wrong but my advice is to take the bobbin out and try again. Good luck


----------



## aksunshine

My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.

Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers



Congratulations.  What a sweetheart. 




aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



Really cute.  Love how the flowers on the skirt match the roses on the shirt.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



Very pretty!


----------



## abfight

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> Hi all! Long time diser here, have looked at your fabulous creations for years and am really feeling inspired! I just bought the soft waist baby pants pattern on you can make this! I have a question, what machine would you recommend for a beginner who wants an embroidery machine that doesn't cost a lot? I've been a sewer for years and have made clothes for my oldest since she was a toddler but I just have a basic machine and would love an embroidery machine.  TIA!



Last year my (lovely) husband got me a brother SE-350.  It was the version that they were selling at wal mart and he got it for like $300.00.  I just got PED_basic and I love it Its a must to do any of the great designs and its $100 on amazon.  This machine is also a sewing machine and it does a great job on both.  It is super easy to use too.
Hope that this helps


----------



## T-rox

natale1980 said:


> WOW! Great job... but I have to know... it the hair his or a wig?
> 
> -nat



 wig. asked him to get hook style, couldnt find. this is rocker wig. his idea.


----------



## T-rox

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> Can someone PLEASE point me in the right direction to the instructions on how to make these?!  Thanks!



cant point you, but what a doll baby she is! sooo cute


----------



## natale1980

T-rox said:


> cant point you, but what a doll baby she is! sooo cute



Thanks!  I found the instructions online for the skirt... I figured out the top myself.  They are mostly no-sew designs!  
They have patterns right now at Joann fabrics in their costume section. I didn't use them, so I'm not sure if they are any good.

Here are some more pics.  I am having so much fun making new ones that I don't want to stop... so I decided to do a craft show and started a web site.    Don't know if I'll have great success but like I said, I don't want to stop and Skylar can only have so many tutus!! 

Some of the latest pictures.










I'm working on a tinkerbell, bell (beauty & the beast), and a flower girl design.  Then I'll start on just the skirts.
It's soooo much fun!!! They do take several hours and 10-13 yards of fabric each if you want it really fluffy! 

Good Luck!  And Have Fun!!!

-nat


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I remember those first weeks, they are so special, and tiring and wonderful all rolled into one!





Stephres said:


> Gorgeous baby: congratulations!





RMAMom said:


> Priceless!!!!! Congratulations, I hope you've been practicing your ruffles!





ellenbenny said:


> Beautiful baby , congratulations!!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> She is beautiful!  Congratulations!





teresajoy said:


> OHHH!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!! I think those are the three best things you've ever made!





Piper said:


> Beautiful Baby and Adorable Brothers, too!





babynala said:


> I think that is better than any sewing project!  Congratulations.  What a beautiful baby girl and two proud big brothers.  Love their outfits.





Granna4679 said:


> How beautiful!!!!  She is precious and it looks like big brothers think so too!!
> Congratulations!!





sheridee32 said:


> My grandson was born the same day





billwendy said:


> WELCOME ANNABELLA!!!! SHe and big brothers are adorable!!!





aksunshine said:


> *Oh Annabella is GORGEOUS!!!! Look at that hair! Congrats Sweetie! How are you recovering?*





WyomingMomof6 said:


> She is just beautiful!  Congratulations!





tricia said:


> Congratulations.  What a sweetheart.



Thank you everyone!!  I'm in total love with her.  She's the baby I've been praying for for a long time.  I actually "wished" for her at the Wishes fireworks last time we were in WDW, because someone told me that worked for her, so I thought it couldn't hurt.   The "wish" was made last November though, and I found out I was pregnant a week before Christmas, so... 

Yes, the lack of sleep routine is exhausting but I know its temporary and when she flashes me a smile at 3am, she totally melts me.  The c-section recovery was a little rough, but now nearly a month out I'm feeling almost 100%.

I do need to get back to sewing, I've got so many things I want to make!!  DH has scheduled our next WDW trip for November 2011...hmmm I wonder what size she'll be in by then


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



That's such a pretty skirt!!  Saving this for my CASE file


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I ordered this from a questionable site to say the least.  Russia!  But it did stitch out very well.  The wrinkle is my fault for stopping to add a water soluble stabilizer on the top in addition to the bottom tear away.  I also bought a big Jack with a coffin.

They had a lot of free designs in Disney but I add to make a min. $3USD to get an order.


----------



## aksunshine

*Angie, I am glad you have recovered well! She really is pretty! Funny, because I said the same WISH for Gabriel last year!!! YAY for Wishes Babies!!!! CASE away!*


Thanks everyone, Isabelle really likes her new skirt! I am so glad!

BTW, she still has NO clue WHEN we are going!!!


----------



## aksunshine

It really did stitch out well! Cute Jack!


----------



## ollyg

Has anybody come across any Special Agent Oso designs?  I hear that he will be at DHS this fall.  I would like to create something for our breakfast.


----------



## wbarkhur

My boys are going to be phineas, ferb, and perry this year for halloween (or at least that is the curent plan).  I have an idea about how to make perry and phineas, but not sure how to make ferb's pants.  They go way too high and don't want them to be uncomfortable.  Any ideas? thanks


----------



## ellenbenny

I just booked Wilderness Lodge Villas for the week of Jan 29 - Feb 5, and DH said no problem!    I know there is a group going that week, any plans for meeting up that we can join in on?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Angie - Congrats on that beautiful baby! You have a gorgeous family!



aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



Love that skirt!  Might have to case it too!  And I can't believe you have kept your trip a secret from Isabelle this whole time.  I had to tell the kids within days of making the reservations!

I needed to share my good news!  Our house is under contract!! .  Today is the inspection..at 3 pm.  Could use some prayers that all goes well.  This is coming at such a good time. We have been praying that our house sells. It has sat on the market for 8 months and things were really about to get tight next month with a mortgage and rent.  We scheduled our disney trip anyway for just in case and within days the house went under contract.  I think all was not well in the universe until we scheduled our trip!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ellenbenny said:


> I just booked Wilderness Lodge Villas for the week of Jan 29 - Feb 5, and DH said no problem!    I know there is a group going that week, any plans for meeting up that we can join in on?



Go to the dismeets thread from the main board. We have a disboutiquers meet thread already started!  YEAH!!!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



So cute! I love that flower ribbon embellishment, what a great idea! I got that same safari fabric in your stack just the other day. I'll save it for an AK outfit!


----------



## snubie

ellenbenny said:


> I just booked Wilderness Lodge Villas for the week of Jan 29 - Feb 5, and DH said no problem!    I know there is a group going that week, any plans for meeting up that we can join in on?



I will be there with my older daughter!  There is a thread started somewhere.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.  

Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.


----------



## Piper

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT= Forgive me but I need to vent. This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone. Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently. I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me. My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant. If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo. I don't think he would want that. Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer. He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.



You are not a downer. It is often hard for family (or the one who is sick) to recongnize the difference between quality and quantity.

My Father is dealing with this now. He really is at the point of needing to turn to hospice care. He has taken a turn for the worse the last week. My Mom said the other night she isn't sure if he will be here by Halloween. He has a visiting nurse and OT coming to the house- the Dr has mentioned another chemo treatment- which would simply mean adding more months of being sick to his life. As much as I can't stand the idea of him dying, it breaks my heart to know he is so weak and sick now (not even on chemo) when he stopped chemo he had about 10 days of feeling fabulous, it's been downhill since then.
Getting my Father and my Mother who are VERY independant to realize it's time to let go of fighting it and surrender to the idea of letting go...well heck, who the be-geebees wants to let go??? But, still it seems cruel to keep thinking he can get better and return to 15 mile bike rides.

Girl, I am SOOO right there with you!!!!!!!!!!! 

Do you have a carepage set up? There are several good sites out there. I am using carepages.com and I try to write everything carefully so as not to offend my Mother or other relatives. But its a good way for family and friends to be able to follow the health of your Father.

*
On a totally different note- Does anyone have basic measurements for a pillowcase dress? *
Im trying to figure out the arm hole. This is for Hannah (so a size 18 months)
PM me if you want. I read in one tutorial about 1.5" in and 6" down...
Other tutorials say 4"x4" (with a curve of course)

This looks ridiculously simple, I just need to get it done! Please help if you can.


----------



## peachygreen

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.




Cancer Sucks!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You are not a downer. It is often hard for family (or the one who is sick) to recongnize the difference between quality and quantity.
> 
> My Father is dealing with this now. He really is at the point of needing to turn to hospice care. He has taken a turn for the worse the last week. My Mom said the other night she isn't sure if he will be here by Halloween. He has a visiting nurse and OT coming to the house- the Dr has mentioned another chemo treatment- which would simply mean adding more months of being sick to his life. As much as I can't stand the idea of him dying, it breaks my heart to know he is so weak and sick now (not even on chemo) when he stopped chemo he had about 10 days of feeling fabulous, it's been downhill since then.
> Getting my Father and my Mother who are VERY independant to realize it's time to let go of fighting it and surrender to the idea of letting go...well heck, who the be-geebees wants to let go??? But, still it seems cruel to keep thinking he can get better and return to 15 mile bike rides.
> 
> Girl, I am SOOO right there with you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have a carepage set up? There are several good sites out there. I am using carepages.com and I try to write everything carefully so as not to offend my Mother or other relatives. But its a good way for family and friends to be able to follow the health of your Father.
> 
> *
> On a totally different note- Does anyone have basic measurements for a pillowcase dress? *
> Im trying to figure out the arm hole. This is for Hannah (so a size 18 months)
> PM me if you want. I read in one tutorial about 1.5" in and 6" down...
> Other tutorials say 4"x4" (with a curve of course)
> 
> This looks ridiculously simple, I just need to get it done! Please help if you can.


 

No carepage as it would be a waste ( can we say they are not internet savy and still write letters.  Also, don't get the other half started on the evils of tech.)   He is have machines do the work for him right now so what quality is that.   Thanks for understanding.  I hope your parents do soon.


----------



## babynala

aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.


I can see why she loved it.  Great job on that skirt, love the flower on the skirt.  I can't believe you are able to keep a secret.  You can whisper it to Gabriel if you have to tell someone, I'm sure he can keep a secret.  



natale1980 said:


> Thanks!  I found the instructions online for the skirt... I figured out the top myself.  They are mostly no-sew designs!
> They have patterns right now at Joann fabrics in their costume section. I didn't use them, so I'm not sure if they are any good.
> 
> Here are some more pics.  I am having so much fun making new ones that I don't want to stop... so I decided to do a craft show and started a web site.    Don't know if I'll have great success but like I said, I don't want to stop and Skylar can only have so many tutus!!
> 
> Some of the latest pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a tinkerbell, bell (beauty & the beast), and a flower girl design.  Then I'll start on just the skirts.
> It's soooo much fun!!! They do take several hours and 10-13 yards of fabric each if you want it really fluffy!
> 
> Good Luck!  And Have Fun!!!
> 
> -nat


What a great picture.  These look so fun to wear.  Love seeing all of your creations.


----------



## babynala

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.


  Feel free to vent anytime.


----------



## littlepeppers

aksunshine said:


> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



Love this skirt.  Really like the flower.


----------



## littlepeppers

Is it wrong to DS8 to wear the Grinch to MVMCP?

I made this shirt for him to wear.  He said he would wear it all the time.  I think he is outgrowing Mickey.


----------



## tmh0206

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.



I am sorry you are having to deal with this


----------



## t-beri

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've been lurking here and there lately, still trying to figure out days picking up the boys from two different schools with a newborn and such.  I don't have any new sewing projects to share, but I thought I'd show off something else I've made...
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Annabella Mae, born on August 20th 7lbs 12 oz and 20 inches long.  Here she is in her first "Mommy Made" creation.
> 
> And then here she is with her BIG brothers



YAY!  Congratulations She is beautiful and I happen to personally think that August 20th is a great day to be born.



NaeNae said:


> NEED OPINION
> I am going to applique HeatherSue's Safari Mickey on a couple of shirts for my DGD's for our trip next month.  I bought pink leopard and pink zebra.  Should the mickey head be out of the print or should the safari hat?TIA


I say pink hat zebra striped mickey head.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I needed to share my good news!  Our house is under contract!! .  Today is the inspection..at 3 pm.  Could use some prayers that all goes well.  This is coming at such a good time. We have been praying that our house sells. It has sat on the market for 8 months and things were really about to get tight next month with a mortgage and rent.  We scheduled our disney trip anyway for just in case and within days the house went under contract.  I think all was not well in the universe until we scheduled our trip!



DONE.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Well, I Grrrrr! 
I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.

Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture

nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center) 

#1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
#2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)

The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?



I think it's cute!  I always make a tube of a coordinating fabric to tie the top, I do one long pice and tie a bow to one side- would that help any?


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?



I use elastic for the top and sew the ribbons.  Give me a few and I will pm you the link I used.  It is from the sew mama sew forum


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

I dont know if you heard, but one of our little Wish Girlies, Madison, broke her foot!! Poor little thing, she looks so sad. It should be healed by her trip though -but if anyone wanted to send her some pixie dust to cheer her up, please let me know and I'll Pm you the address. She also has been running a fever and  coughing and they cant figure it out yet...

Things we still need for Madisons Give
Family shirts (only 3 people)
Autograph Book
Pillowcase
Shirts for Mom and Grandma
Any pixie dust is always welcome!!!

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?



Nicole - that little girlie is as cute as a button!!! I dont know what to tell ya, but good fine motor skills untie ribbons!! lol....I made my Hannah a pillowcase dress when she was 1 year old too...


----------



## eyor44

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.


----------



## visitingapril09

babynala said:


> Feel free to vent anytime.



I am so sorry. I don't see anything selfish about what you are saying. Quite the opposite, selfish would be wanting your Dad to go through seemingless useless chemo just so you can have him here longer. Unselfish is considering his wants and quality of life over what you would like.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ellenbenny said:


> Does anyone know of a good/easy pattern or tutorial for making a girls shrug/bolero.  Preferably short sleeve?
> 
> I am wanting to make one for Madison's big give using this sparkly fabric (over a dress or skirt made with the hannah montana fabric) and I have never made one before.  I can get a commercial pattern to make one, but wanted to see if anyone had a favorite (or a free one) before I go buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how difficult is it to sew with this type of fabric (confetti dot)?
> 
> Any thoughts as to whether it would work for the bands  on the criss cross dress pattern?  This dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas or help!


i just did part of an applique with that material in green - NEVER AGAIN! i broke a needle and the thread kept breaking. it took over an hour for one tiny section! Beware!




itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.



You are not a downer or selfish. You are looking out for your dad and his QUALITY of life. Many people have a hard time understanding quality. Some have guilt because they didn't try everything.  I went through the same when my Pop was sick. Not cancer but heart related. He had had a "widow-maker" heart attack in June and survived it then in November had CHF. He wasn't responding to any of the meds and the family had to decide whether they wanted to put him on a vent or not.  I asked if that is what Pop would have wanted.  I got yelled at by my uncles because I wanted "to kill him". I was in my early 20's and worked in an ER - I am a RN. My grandmom wasn't listening to anyone else but me and said no Pop would not have wanted it, we would try it but only for 24hrs then take him off. Pop died 5 days later. And all Grandmom could tell me was how proud of me Pop was.  It was the hardest thing I ever did to this day.

Hang in there. We are all here with you and you can vent whenever you need to.


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i just did part of an applique with that material in green - NEVER AGAIN! i broke a needle and the thread kept breaking. it took over an hour for one tiny section! Beware!



Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.


----------



## babynala

littlepeppers said:


> Is it wrong to DS8 to wear the Grinch to MVMCP?
> 
> I made this shirt for him to wear.  He said he would wear it all the time.  I think he is outgrowing Mickey.


Maybe he is not outgrowing Mickey just adding some new characters.  Or it could be that the shirt you made is totally awesome, because it is.  Love it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?


It is a really cute dress and cute little model.  I've never done a pillowcase dress but the suggestion to use a piece of fabric might help as it will be less slippery.  



ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.


Wow, that came out really great.  Love the shrug and the dress is really pretty.


----------



## ellenbenny

littlepeppers said:


> Is it wrong to DS8 to wear the Grinch to MVMCP?
> 
> I made this shirt for him to wear.  He said he would wear it all the time.  I think he is outgrowing Mickey.



The shirt came out great, nothing wrong with a little variety!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?



I've never made a pillowcase dress so can't offer any advice, but I think it looks cute on Hannah in this adorable picture!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I dont know if you heard, but one of our little Wish Girlies, Madison, broke her foot!! Poor little thing, she looks so sad. It should be healed by her trip though -but if anyone wanted to send her some pixie dust to cheer her up, please let me know and I'll Pm you the address. She also has been running a fever and  coughing and they cant figure it out yet...
> 
> Things we still need for Madisons Give
> Family shirts (only 3 people)
> Autograph Book
> Pillowcase
> Shirts for Mom and Grandma
> Any pixie dust is always welcome!!!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!!



I can do a pillowcase with the leftover Hannah Montana fabric if you still need it.


----------



## tricia

littlepeppers said:


> Is it wrong to DS8 to wear the Grinch to MVMCP?
> 
> I made this shirt for him to wear.  He said he would wear it all the time.  I think he is outgrowing Mickey.



That is great.  Of course he should wear it for MVMCP.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?



OMG, she is getting cuter all the time.  I have never made a pillowcase dress, but I figure if you just tack down the ribbon right in the middle it at least won't slide out. 




ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.




That turned out great.


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.



That looks FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Granna4679

aksunshine said:


> My computer is having major issues, so I won't be on alot until I can get it fixed.
> 
> Made this yesterday!! Isabelle  it!! The top was something my MIL found.



Really cute...love the flower!! It just adds that little bit of whimsy to the skirt!!  Great job.



visitingapril09 said:


> I am so sorry. I don't see anything selfish about what you are saying. Quite the opposite, selfish would be wanting your Dad to go through seemingless useless chemo just so you can have him here longer. Unselfish is considering his wants and quality of life over what you would like.



I have to agree with this. I had to make this decision for my dad too years ago and it was the hardest thing I have ever done but I KNOW it is what he would have wanted.  We had talked about it many times before he was even sick.



ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.



Super cute!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.


It came out beautiful.  Why is it the most sparkle bling fabric is the worst to sew on?



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.


Cancer so sucks, vent anytime.  The cancer makes the those it attacks see things so differently and it is hard for the caregivers.  That time for yourself and our prayers for everyone.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Great creations have been posted the last few days! Love the Hannah dress and blingy shrug!  Finally got Kira's Big Give Vida finished and in the mail.  Sending prayers to those who need them!


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> Wow, that came out really great.  Love the shrug and the dress is really pretty.





tricia said:


> That turned out great.





RMAMom said:


> That looks FABULOUS!!!





Granna4679 said:


> Super cute!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> It came out beautiful.  Why is it the most sparkle bling fabric is the worst to sew on?




Thanks everyone!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

WDWAtLast said:


> Great creations have been posted the last few days! Love the Hannah dress and blingy shrug!  Finally got Kira's Big Give Vida finished and in the mail.  Sending prayers to those who need them!



That is beautiful! Great combination of fabrics!


----------



## kdzbear

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I Grrrrr!
> I finished my pillowcase dress and I don't know what I should do differently- but it looks like a sack on her.
> 
> Ill see if I can locate my camera and take a picture
> 
> nevermind that it's on backwards (Tinkerbell is front and center)
> 
> #1- there's nothing holding the ribbon in place, so I would have to continually rethread it it.
> #2- It doesn't seem to have any weight to it to have it fall away from her neck, so I end up tying the ribbons as tight as they can go (and she keeps untying them btw)
> 
> The space at the top would certainly allow for wider ribbon- would that change anything?



I figure out where the center is and then tie a tight knot on each shoulder - not tight to the skin - but tight in the ribbon. Then I tie the bow on top of that knot. This way if the bow comes undone the bottom knot stays tied and the dress stays on. I have used both thick and thin ribbon and it is just a matter of preference. Once the bottom knot is tied, I just lift the dress over my daughter's head to put it on and off. I hope this helps. Your daughter and the dress are adorable!


----------



## woodkins

Sewing vent alert!!! I just finished my dd's queen of hearts dress for the Alice in Wonderland tea party & realized that I did the colors on the skirt backwards...the red side of the top is supposed to meet up with the black of the skirt and instead I sewed the dress with the entire front red on one side and black on the other. I am leaving it like this, but UGH...I am so aggravated with myself. This dress was seemingly simple but took me 3 days of off and on annoyance. Hopefully Gianna will like it and I will have some pictures to share later.
Vent completed.

Everyone's new stuff is looking great, love the HM dress and shrug and the Aurora vida!! The girls will love them.


----------



## T-rox

woodkins said:


> Sewing vent alert!!! I just finished my dd's queen of hearts dress for the Alice in Wonderland tea party & realized that I did the colors on the skirt backwards...the red side of the top is supposed to meet up with the black of the skirt and instead I sewed the dress with the entire front red on one side and black on the other. I am leaving it like this, but UGH...I am so aggravated with myself. This dress was seemingly simple but took me 3 days of off and on annoyance. Hopefully Gianna will like it and I will have some pictures to share later.
> Vent completed.
> 
> Everyone's new stuff is looking great, love the HM dress and shrug and the Aurora vida!! The girls will love them.








[/IMG]
i understand your frustration. this queen of hearts dress was just as hard to make as my wedding dress. and my wedding dress was 4 patterns put together. this one was only 1 pattern.


----------



## woodkins

I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.

She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.


----------



## Disneymom1218

woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.




This dress is amazing. My daughter also has Sensory issues So I understand all to well about the comfort factor. what pattern did you use?


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.



WOW!! It came out just great!


----------



## ncmomof2

woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.




Very cute!


----------



## woodkins

Disneymom1218 said:


> This dress is amazing. My daughter also has Sensory issues So I understand all to well about the comfort factor. what pattern did you use?



Thanks, I was so relieved that it was comfortable for her. I used the simply sweet bodice & just divided the bodice front into thirds. I just figured out the skirt on my own (the yellow and black part was a nightmare...I stink at math & angles). It took a little too much thinking on my part, I think I was overthinking it a bit


----------



## miprender

Love all the outfits that everyone is posting.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Kira's mom has posted some pictures of them in their Big Give outfits and stuff - go take a peek - the kids look soooo happy!!! Dont forget, if you havent shipped yet, please pm me to get the address!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2486678&page=5



Everyone did such a wonderful job.



Diz-Mommy said:


> And then here she is with her BIG brothers



Congrats on the little cutie.



aksunshine said:


>



DD7 would love this.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I ordered this from a questionable site to say the least.  Russia!  But it did stitch out very well.  The wrinkle is my fault for stopping to add a water soluble stabilizer on the top in addition to the bottom tear away.  I also bought a big Jack with a coffin.
> 
> They had a lot of free designs in Disney but I add to make a min. $3USD to get an order.



Was it NeedleworksRU (or something like that) I ordered a Stitch design and used my credit card that I would be cancelling soon, just in case it wasn't 
a real place. But that was a few months ago and I had no problems. But it did make me nervous ordering it. Especially since my brother (who has visited Russia twice) has had his debit card used on unathorized purchases. Luckily though his bank caught it before he was out any money.

My STITCh design came out pretty good too.



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  Forgive me but I need to vent.  This illiness with my dad is driving me crazy dealing with everyone.   Apparently, I am selfish as I see things differently.   I am trying to behave but what they are doing is cruel to me.  My father has a 10-15 percent chance of surviaing chemo to recieve a bone marrow transplant.  If he does, this cancer will reappear and he will need more chemo.  I don't think he would want that.  Maybe my judgment is clouded from dealing with my DH's cancer.  He is having bleeding in the lungs right now.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but I juist need to vent.







ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.



The dress came out cute. I used that same CrissCross Pattern for a top. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## miprender

So here is the CrissCross dress/top that I was playing around with. Just for fun I added the little Mickey Head.


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been working on bows now that I am finished sewing for our trip.   Sorry for all the pictures!

Fabric flowers!















In a moment of brilliance I decided to make this  The picture is kind of blurry.  I will use them when my daugher has a ponytail to keep her hair off her fair.





And some normal bows.










Just a week until our trip


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

Everything is gorgeous! Did you use a pattern for your dresses?




ncmomof2 said:


> I have been working on bows now that I am finished sewing for our trip.   Sorry for all the pictures!
> 
> Fabric flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a moment of brilliance I decided to make this  The picture is kind of blurry.  I will use them when my daugher has a ponytail to keep her hair off her fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some normal bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a week until our trip


----------



## peachygreen

ellenbenny said:


> Well I did end up using it to make this shrug, and this is the outfit I made for Madison's Big Give.  The confetti dot fabric was very difficult to sew with, so I ended up serging all the seams and doing a rolled hem with my serger around all the edges.  Sewing on the regular machine was a nightmare, and it did gum up the needles.



My daughter saw this and immediately fell in love.  



woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.



I love this.  I was thinking of doing a Queen of Hearts Dress for my DD for our cruise.  Do you mind if I CASE the concept?



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been working on bows now that I am finished sewing for our trip.   Sorry for all the pictures!
> 
> Fabric flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a moment of brilliance I decided to make this  The picture is kind of blurry.  I will use them when my daugher has a ponytail to keep her hair off her fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some normal bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a week until our trip




I adore these bows, especially the fabric flowers.  So cute!  I might have to try a Mickey button clip for my DD.  Great idea.  Have a wonderful trip.  I can't wait to see you girls in action.  They look adorable in their dresses.


----------



## Disneymom1218

woodkins said:


> Thanks, I was so relieved that it was comfortable for her. I used the simply sweet bodice & just divided the bodice front into thirds. I just figured out the skirt on my own (the yellow and black part was a nightmare...I stink at math & angles). It took a little too much thinking on my part, I think I was overthinking it a bit




Thanks for the info, I stink at math as well. I will have to have DBF here the day I measure out any angles. Do you mind if I case your idea?


----------



## LAH LAH

I have admired your wonderful work from afar for a long, long time.  Do you guys ever take requests?

Thanks!


----------



## woodkins

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks for the info, I stink at math as well. I will have to have DBF here the day I measure out any angles. Do you mind if I case your idea?



Anyone may case the idea. There is a commercial pattern out for a dress like this as well if some people are more comfortable with that. I think it was a simplicity pattern.


----------



## RMAMom

woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.




This is really beautiful!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

woodkins said:


> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.



I love this!! Great job!


----------



## mom2OandE

woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.



One of the most beautiful dresses ever!  I absolutely love it!  I'm sitting here trying to come up with a reason why my dd needs one just like it.  lol.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!

OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...


























They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!

And here's a skirt for AK...










Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!


----------



## mom2OandE

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!
> 
> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!
> 
> And here's a skirt for AK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!



Oh you did a great job! 

I love the shorts.  I might have to make my son a pair!  See now your inspiring others!


----------



## lori123

Ok all!  We just booked a cruise - yes a DISNEY CRUISE! - for January (Shhh, it's a Christmas surprise for the kids)!!!  I am thinking DD10 is too old for my customs???  If you have a tween and have done some customs for her/him could you post a photo for me to see???  Thanks so much in advance for any ideas!!


----------



## RMAMom

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!
> 
> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!
> 
> And here's a skirt for AK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!



Great Job! I love the shorts if you have a minute I would love to know how you did them.


----------



## RMAMom

Is anyone else having trouble getting into YCMT I have been trying for about 2 hours now and cant get in. I hope they are up and running soon, I need  the carly bubble romper and I have a lot to do today! Time is quickly running out for me!


----------



## ellenbenny

miprender said:


> The dress came out cute. I used that same CrissCross Pattern for a top. I will post pictures soon.


Thanks!



miprender said:


> So here is the CrissCross dress/top that I was playing around with. Just for fun I added the little Mickey Head.



That came out really cute and I love the mickey head accent!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been working on bows now that I am finished sewing for our trip.   Sorry for all the pictures!
> 
> Fabric flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a moment of brilliance I decided to make this  The picture is kind of blurry.  I will use them when my daugher has a ponytail to keep her hair off her fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some normal bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a week until our trip



Love the bows and your girls look so adorable, as always!!



peachygreen said:


> My daughter saw this and immediately fell in love.



Thanks, the approval by your daughter is a great compliment!  Hopefully Madison will love it too.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!
> 
> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!
> 
> And here's a skirt for AK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!



Wow I love the patchwork skirts and shorts.  What a great idea to do the shorts!  And I love all the fabrics together, did have all those fabrics in your stash?  The bright colors look awesome, great job!

Love the AK skirt too!


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting into YCMT I have been trying for about 2 hours now and cant get in. I hope they are up and running soon, I need  the carly bubble romper and I have a lot to do today! Time is quickly running out for me!



Yes, I get 'problem loading page' error.


----------



## tricia

OK, this is what I have to make for Halloween:
Like this from the waist down:






And like this for the waist up:






Sometimes it's not so nice that my kids have that much confidence in me.


----------



## ncmomof2

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> :



I love it all but especially they shorts!  What a great idea!


----------



## LAH LAH

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Piper

It is against Dis policy to sell via the boards, but several of the posters have Ebay or Etsy ids in their signature.  That would be a good place to start--or pm someone who mentions customers and ask about what you want.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I leave for WDW on Monday and haven't packed anything yet!  AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!  And my kids have been on antibiotics this week for a sinus infection and strep throat!  I sure hope we all stay healthy.  We got the stomach flu last year while we are there so this trip is supposed to be a do-over!


----------



## billwendy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!
> 
> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!
> 
> And here's a skirt for AK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!



Jess - I LOVE all of them!!! T's shorts are amazing!!! I want a pair for me!!! Where did you get goofy and Handy Manny fabric? I cant find that anywhere!!!!!!   

Ok - now you are ready to sew for the Big Gives!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm finally caught up and I lost my quote...maybe I chose to many?  LOL...anyway, GREAT stuff posted recently.  Love the pirate costume, your Dh is cool to go along with that, I can't even get mine to wear a matching t-shirt!  And to the poster who asked about customs on big kids...mine will wear pretty much any t-shirt, sometimes skirts but maybe girls are different, I do let them chose designs and that helps.  

And sorry this is too late to help, but sewing on that sequin dot fabric is a major pita!  But I found the thing that makes it work, its called Sewers Aid, and it comes in a little bottle on the notions wall at Joann's.  Use it very sparingly on your needle, I just rub the tip up and down on it every few minutes to keep the needle clear.  Try not to use too much or it will leave spots on the fabric, though it does wash out if you treat it with Shout, and don't put it in the dryer.  After many years of sewing dance costumes and saying bad words to myself when this was the fabric they chose, I finally found this stuff, and it works great.  A little goes a long way, and the bottle does last quite a while.


----------



## billwendy

Hi EVERYONE!!!

Just a reminder that today is the ship date for Kira's Big Give!!!!!

Thanks so much for participating in it, she looks sooo happy in her new clothes!!!

If you need the address, let me know!!

Wendy


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Wendy  -how's the new machine working out for you? Did you try the last design I sent you? Or at least I think I sent you (scratching head) the one you suggested to complete the set?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mom2OandE said:


> Oh you did a great job!
> 
> I love the shorts.  I might have to make my son a pair!  See now your inspiring others!



Thank you!!!  Would love to see those when you're done!!  I love how everything comes out different yet similar since  you can pick and choose fabric.



RMAMom said:


> Great Job! I love the shorts if you have a minute I would love to know how you did them.



Thanks!  I just made two 20x20 inch panels (for size five shorts) and treated them each as one piece of fabric.  I followed this tutorial: http://madebypetchy.blogspot.com/2008/06/tutorial-10-minute-trousers.html

I'm really happy with how they turned out, and DS is thrilled to have a "surprise," too.  He always asks what I'm going to make with fabric and little notions I buy.  I tell him I'm not sure yet, and he always ask is it's a surprise.



ellenbenny said:


> Wow I love the patchwork skirts and shorts.  What a great idea to do the shorts!  And I love all the fabrics together, did have all those fabrics in your stash?  The bright colors look awesome, great job!
> 
> Love the AK skirt too!



I bought some of the fabric specifically for these, but most of it was home and ready for the making.  Thanks!!  I've been in awe of your latest creations, by the way!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I love it all but especially they shorts!  What a great idea!



Yea!!  Thank you!!!



billwendy said:


> Jess - I LOVE all of them!!! T's shorts are amazing!!! I want a pair for me!!! Where did you get goofy and Handy Manny fabric? I cant find that anywhere!!!!!!
> 
> Ok - now you are ready to sew for the Big Gives!!!



I bought fabric to make a MMCH book, and I cut out the characters.  I also bought a MMCH sheet set on clearance and used that fabric for the fab 5.  Found Handy Manny at Hancock for 40% off.  Let me know if you need some!!!  We were a little bummed not to have any Monsters, Lilo and Stitch or Nemo fabric, as those are some FAVES for our kids, but I didn't miss them too much once everything was all together.

We'll see how well these hold up, and I'll let you know about that.  I was just waiting to hear a riiiiiiip while the kids were running around yesterday!   I may just have to stick to pixie dust and autograph books.


----------



## jeniamt

woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.



This is AWESOME!!!!  



lori123 said:


> Ok all!  We just booked a cruise - yes a DISNEY CRUISE! - for January (Shhh, it's a Christmas surprise for the kids)!!!  I am thinking DD10 is too old for my customs???  If you have a tween and have done some customs for her/him could you post a photo for me to see???  Thanks so much in advance for any ideas!!



Congratulations!!!!  What fun.  DD10 wore customs almost everyday on our cruise.  By the way, we were the only ones on board with customs.  Her typical custom look is a twirl skirt with a t-shirt.  She would wear this look everyday if she could!  

Pre-cruise day at Disney:





Vida top & embellished jeans:





Roundneck dress:





Twirl with embellished t-shirt (iron-on crystals I bought on Etsy:





Not sure why I didnt take a picture of the pirate mickey head shirt.


----------



## lori123

jeniamt said:


> This is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!  What fun.  DD10 wore customs almost everyday on our cruise.  By the way, we were the only ones on board with customs.  Her typical custom look is a twirl skirt with a t-shirt.  She would wear this look everyday if she could!



Thanks so much for taking the time to post those!


----------



## squirrel

I finished the Flower Dress/Top.  My mom thinks it's long enough to be a dress.  It definately needs shorts/bloomers underneath as she likes to twirl.

I made 7 petals from the Simplicity pattern and then I did my Simply Sweet bodice and attached them.


----------



## Granna4679

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!
> 
> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!
> 
> And here's a skirt for AK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!



Love the skirts and the shorts.  Great use of all of the small pieces of Disney fabric.  They all turned out so adorable (especially like the shorts)


----------



## squirrel

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I FINALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO POST!!!!
> 
> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now ).  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!



Wow the skirts and shorts are so cute.  The skirts look like movie reels.  You must have a good selection of Disney fabric.

Our Wal-Mart has cleared out all fabric stuff.  The store is moving in a few months and they will not carry fabric at the new location   I guess this means more trips down to the US for fabric.  Maybe I can drag my mom and sister into Wal-Mart on our way home from WDW.  My mom and sister are picking us up in Seattle.


----------



## CruisinEars

squirrel said:


> Wow the skirts and shorts are so cute.  The skirts look like movie reels.  You must have a good selection of Disney fabric.
> 
> Our Wal-Mart has cleared out all fabric stuff.  The store is moving in a few months and they will not carry fabric at the new location   I guess this means more trips down to the US for fabric.  Maybe I can drag my mom and sister into Wal-Mart on our way home from WDW.  My mom and sister are picking us up in Seattle.



I live in Everett so I can give you some fabric store ideas. The Walmart on 164th street in Lynnwood just off I-5 still has a decent fabric section. Was just there last night. There is a Hancock fabrics in Lynnwood by the Alderwood Mall. If you want more precise directions, let me know. Also, the Pacific fabric stores are wonderful fabric stores with a huge selection. No Disney fabrics but other really good quality fabrics. There are also some JoAnn fabric stores in the area. Let me know if you need to know where any are and I can help.


----------



## AWilliams

I don't get by this thread too often these days, but wanted to share a few of our customs from the last trip:



  I made this apron dress with a pattern from Etsy. I sew more patchwork skirts, so I was surprised how quickly this came together! 



  I made this skirt to match DD2's outfit which use to be DD1s.



  Custom from Dena.



 Custom Bling shirts from Ebay.



 I bought these patches off Etsy and just ironed them onto the shirts.


----------



## mom2OandE

Does anyone have any scraps they would be willing to part with?  I want to make some shorts and a skirt for the kids.  I seem to have used of most of mine over the years or swapped them out and now I want some.  (banging head against wall).  If so please pm me.  Thanks!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Hi ladies! I have a question for you all. When you find a fabric that you like but you don't have a project in mind for it, how much yardage do you usually buy? I have a lot of different Disney prints but I mostly just got one yard of each. While my daughter is still small (size 1 in Carla's) that should be fine but how much do you guys usually buy to "stock up"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jockey

I have just finished my first project and I am pleased! I will post a pic later, I have just ordered an american girl doll for my DD for christmas can anyone suggest a good place to get patterns for AG dolls?


----------



## jockey

here is my dress so far , just to trim off some thread and iron on a mickey head


----------



## RMAMom

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been working on bows now that I am finished sewing for our trip.   Sorry for all the pictures!
> 
> Fabric flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a moment of brilliance I decided to make this  The picture is kind of blurry.  I will use them when my daugher has a ponytail to keep her hair off her fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some normal bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a week until our trip


Your girls are beautiful and I love those bows. The flowers are adorable!



squirrel said:


> I finished the Flower Dress/Top.  My mom thinks it's long enough to be a dress.  It definitely needs shorts/bloomers underneath as she likes to twirl.
> 
> I made 7 petals from the Simplicity pattern and then I did my Simply Sweet bodice and attached them.


Cute!



BorkBorkBork said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question for you all. When you find a fabric that you like but you don't have a project in mind for it, how much yardage do you usually buy? I have a lot of different Disney prints but I mostly just got one yard of each. While my daughter is still small (size 1 in Carla's) that should be fine but how much do you guys usually buy to "stock up"?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I usually buy 4 yards because I figure I can make just about anything with that. I am curious to hear what everyone else does.



jockey said:


> here is my dress so far , just to trim off some thread and iron on a mickey head



It looks great!


----------



## NiniMorris

jockey said:


> I have just finished my first project and I am pleased! I will post a pic later, I have just ordered an american girl doll for my DD for christmas can anyone suggest a good place to get patterns for AG dolls?



Carla C on YCMT.....


Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

BorkBorkBork said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question for you all. When you find a fabric that you like but you don't have a project in mind for it, how much yardage do you usually buy? I have a lot of different Disney prints but I mostly just got one yard of each. While my daughter is still small (size 1 in Carla's) that should be fine but how much do you guys usually buy to "stock up"?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I usually get 1 or 2 yards. I do a lot of patchwork. And I figure I can co-ordinate with something else if I  need to. Of course, if it's a great price, I get more.


----------



## miprender

jockey said:


> I have just finished my first project and I am pleased! I will post a pic later, I have just ordered an american girl doll for my DD for christmas can anyone suggest a good place to get patterns for AG dolls?



I googled  the word American Girl doll patterns and a website that has free patterns opened up that you can save and then print out the patterns. They didn't have many but there were a few. I will try find the website.

Edited:
Here is the link:   http://agplaythings.com/AG Patterns/DollDressPatterns.html


----------



## hellokittiemama

I can't take credit for this - I got it from Etsy with the exception of the disney store hat.. but wanted to share my cute little Jessie  






And here is an outfit that is part me and part etsy  

The skirt is from etsy and I did the shirt with hot fix rhinestones (transfer from ebay) and  put the patches (also ebay) onto a $5 denim vest from Wal-mart along with a hot fix rhinestone heart.  I thought it came out cute.  I have a denim skirt that I hope to do more of that on... 

The jessie on the shirt would have popped more on a white shirt but my daughter is definitely not compatible at all with white garments!


----------



## babynala

WDWAtLast said:


> Great creations have been posted the last few days! Love the Hannah dress and blingy shrug!  Finally got Kira's Big Give Vida finished and in the mail.  Sending prayers to those who need them!


Love the dress and the shrug is really pretty.



woodkins said:


> I love that queen of hearts dress you did. I wanted mine to be more of a sundress so that she would be comfortable in the heat and could wear it all around the parks without complaining all day. She has sensory issues, so comfort is a HUGE factor.
> 
> She JUST got off the bus and (thankfully) LOVED it.


Glad you worked thru all your frustration.  The dress came out great and it looks like your little queen of hearts loves it.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been working on bows now that I am finished sewing for our trip.   Sorry for all the pictures!
> 
> Fabric flowers!


How exciting.  I'm very impressed that you seem to have everything done (x2) and matching hair accessories with one week to go.  Love the fabric flowers.  Did you just glue them to a barrette?  Love all those bows.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so my best friend (who is much more talented than I at the art of clothing construction!!) and I have been making things for our December trip.  I had been DROOLING over Heather's patchwork skirt but thought there was NO WAY it was going to happen without some serious pixie dust.  Well, I guess it must have been sprinkled, because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not exactly like hers, but close enough that I love them, too!!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!!  I also made DS's pants ALL BY MYSELF!!!  He was a little bummed that the girls were getting all this fancy stuff.  I thought he wouldn't really care, but now I'm bound and determined for him to have a custom for every one the girls have (and not look too silly...he is a too-cool five year old now .  Anyway, I'm really proud of those pants because I am an admitted sewing dummy!!!
> 
> And here's a skirt for AK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabe's prince charming jacket it almost done, then I'll do the pants.  Pics of those soon!!


Guess you are not such a "sewing dummy" afterall.  The skirts and pants are perfect, love to see stuff for the boys.  Love the AK skirt too.  Very pretty.  



tricia said:


> OK, this is what I have to make for Halloween:
> Like this from the waist down:
> 
> And like this for the waist up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's not so nice that my kids have that much confidence in me.


Sorry I have no advice for you.  I wouldn't even dream of doing something like this. Pardon my ignorance but what is that from?



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I leave for WDW on Monday and haven't packed anything yet!  AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!  And my kids have been on antibiotics this week for a sinus infection and strep throat!  I sure hope we all stay healthy.  We got the stomach flu last year while we are there so this trip is supposed to be a do-over!


Hope your little ones are feeling better soon.  Good luck with the packing, just think once that is done the real fun begins!!  Enjoy your trip.  



squirrel said:


> I finished the Flower Dress/Top.  My mom thinks it's long enough to be a dress.  It definately needs shorts/bloomers underneath as she likes to twirl.
> 
> I made 7 petals from the Simplicity pattern and then I did my Simply Sweet bodice and attached them.


This came out really nice.  



AWilliams said:


> I don't get by this thread too often these days, but wanted to share a few of our customs from the last trip:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this apron dress with a pattern from Etsy. I sew more patchwork skirts, so I was surprised how quickly this came together!
> 
> 
> 
> I made this skirt to match DD2's outfit which use to be DD1s.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom from Dena.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Bling shirts from Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these patches off Etsy and just ironed them onto the shirts.


What cute stuff.  Looks like everyone had a great time at Disney.  Your girls are too cute!



jockey said:


> here is my dress so far , just to trim off some thread and iron on a mickey head


Great job on your first project.  As for American Girl doll clothes, the only ones I have ever made are using the patterns that come along with CarlaC's patterns for girls.  In fact, I usually make the doll version first just so I can see how it is going to come out.  



hellokittiemama said:


> I can't take credit for this - I got it from Etsy with the exception of the disney store hat.. but wanted to share my cute little Jessie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an outfit that is part me and part etsy
> 
> The skirt is from etsy and I did the shirt with hot fix rhinestones (transfer from ebay) and  put the patches (also ebay) onto a $5 denim vest from Wal-mart along with a hot fix rhinestone heart.  I thought it came out cute.  I have a denim skirt that I hope to do more of that on...
> 
> The jessie on the shirt would have popped more on a white shirt but my daughter is definitely not compatible at all with white garments!


Your Jessie is very cute.  My daughter was Jessie (store bought) when she was 5 and I think it was one of my favorite costumes ever.  I love the little cowgirl skirt and vest.  That was a great idea.


----------



## natale1980

Latest creation!  She LOVES them, it's so much fun!






-nat
Sorry about the big pictures... I tried to resize.


----------



## Disneymom1218

natale1980 said:


> Latest creation!  She LOVES them, it's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -nat
> Sorry about the big pictures... I tried to resize.



that is adorable and your trip report was amazing. it brought tears to my eyes when you guys got to Magic kingdom.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.








spin!





for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
I'm very worried.
and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th. 
I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?



Love the dress!!!!  I keep meanig to tackle one of these, but i'm alittle scared. 

Hugs on your dad, regardless of the time this would be a very difficult time, but adding the trip just adds to the mixed emotions!  I hope they are able to make him as comfortable as possible as he makes his transition and that you and your family can find some sense of peace as he does.  

You can stay with or without posting outifits, but I'm sure it is a good distraction!

Warmly, Erika


----------



## mom2OandE

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?



The dress is beautiful!

I am so sorry about your dad.  Many prayers coming your way!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Nothing to post at all for sewing.  I did get out some scarry skulz fabric for DLP but then realized I had more to do than time.  The disney customs are just going to have to be our pirate shirts from WDW and not NBC.  I really did think we would go to the city but it didn't happen.

I have been cleaning the house today and got a few hours in the sun.   Just doing last minute things and getting ready.  Tomorrow is my last full day at home and we are just excited it is finally here.


----------



## ConnieB

jeniamt said:


>



Sorry to be responding to posts from about 50 pages back, but it's been a long couple of weeks and I'm just getting online....

Could you please tell me where you got the applique for this?  One of my daughters LOVES Belle and I've seen this applique a few times and really liked it....now I'm getting to the planning stage and need to know where to find it, lol.  

Thanks.


----------



## jeniamt

ConnieB said:


> Sorry to be responding to posts from about 50 pages back, but it's been a long couple of weeks and I'm just getting online....
> 
> Could you please tell me where you got the applique for this?  One of my daughters LOVES Belle and I've seen this applique a few times and really liked it....now I'm getting to the planning stage and need to know where to find it, lol.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks but I made it myself from clipart I found on-line.  I do not have an embroidery machine so I use Heather Sue's technique.  Sorry I can't help you more!  But if there is anything else, please let me know.  Good luck!!!


----------



## billwendy

I love all the little girly dresses posted!!

Nicole - WOW - cant wait to see the sisters together! So sorry about your Dad,,,prayers for you all.

Would anyone want to do an autograph book or adult shirts for Madison's Big Give? If we could get these and the family shirts (there are only 3 in this family) her Big Give would be full..Thanks for thinking about it!!

We are at the Jersey shore and the waves from Hurricane Igor are incredible!!! I spent the afternoon flopping around in the surf like a little kid - and I didnt have any kids with me!!  

Tomorrow is Tim's 6th birthday - all he wanted was flip flops (which I found) and the biggest bag of pretzel m and m's (which I cant find!!)....I need to find those m and m's somewhere between Ocean City and Swedesborough, NJ!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!! What will I tell him if I cant find them? Any suggestions??


----------



## natale1980

Disneymom1218 said:


> that is adorable and your trip report was amazing. it brought tears to my eyes when you guys got to Magic kingdom.



Thanks for watching my TR.  My kids watch them ALL the time.  
I actually have two more days to do, but I'm not motivated since we didn't do much and they are not exciting. 

-nat


----------



## NiniMorris

As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!

Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.

Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.

It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!


Nini


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Granna4679 said:


> Love the skirts and the shorts.  Great use of all of the small pieces of Disney fabric.  They all turned out so adorable (especially like the shorts)



Thanks!!  I'm so glad people like the shorts!!!!  I was a little iffy about them. 



squirrel said:


> Wow the skirts and shorts are so cute.  The skirts look like movie reels.  You must have a good selection of Disney fabric.
> 
> Our Wal-Mart has cleared out all fabric stuff.  The store is moving in a few months and they will not carry fabric at the new location   I guess this means more trips down to the US for fabric.  Maybe I can drag my mom and sister into Wal-Mart on our way home from WDW.  My mom and sister are picking us up in Seattle.



Thanks!!  These are for the Hollywood Studios outfits, so I'm glad to reel theme comes across.  



babynala said:


> Guess you are not such a "sewing dummy" afterall.  The skirts and pants are perfect, love to see stuff for the boys.  Love the AK skirt too.  Very pretty.



 Thanks!!  I'm getting there. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> *I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th. *
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?



My mom and I were VERY close with her aunt.  We had a trip to NYC planned the day after Thanksgiving, and she was expected to die any day.  She was on hospice at home, and we felt horrible about leaving.  Now, she was able to talk, and she told my mom and I to live it up in NYC because she couldn't (she LOVED the city!!!).  In fact, she had her son give us a couple hundred dollars to see a show.  She died a few days after we returned, but that Thanksgiving day was the last time I saw her.  It was a great last meeting. 

Do not feel selfish about that trip!!  I'm sure your dad would want you all to have some fun, especially with all the stress situations like this cause.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> 
> Nini



Good thoughts for a successful outcome and healing without too much pain.  I will be thinking about you tomorrow.  And don't stress about the outfits, just take good care of yourself and get better.

Ellen


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> 
> Nini


Good luck tomorrow!  Don't rush your recovery.  You know you can have a magical trip in store bought T's.  I think your family would rather have you feeling better at Disney than push yourself and hurt yourself trying to make 47 T's.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I finished my first CarlaC A-line tonight. I have been making 2 assembly-line style. It was frustrating in parts (buttonholes ) but it looks cute. Pics tomorrow after my model wakes up!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?



The dress is beautiful! Gotta love the SPIN!

I'm really sorry about your dad and what your family is going through.  I understand your (not selfish!) concerns about your trip. My parents retired this year and had been looking forward to their month-long camping trip in Glacier and Yellowstone Nat'l Parks for years. Well, my grandma (mom's mom) went into the hospital last week and my mom was just sick about being away from her as she was on vacation. Well, my grandma died this morning. She was 94 and her quality of life was not good. My mom is on her way back now, it will take about 3 days to get back here. I feel so bad on different levels; it's always horrible to lose a loved one and I know how hard this is for my mom and also that they were looking forward to this trip for so long. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?



Love the dress.  So sorry about your dad.  I do understand your pain and just wanted to say that I hope you can still enjoy your trip and the preparations leading up to it.  I am sure your dad would want that for you if he could tell you.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Nothing to post at all for sewing.  I did get out some scarry skulz fabric for DLP but then realized I had more to do than time.  The disney customs are just going to have to be our pirate shirts from WDW and not NBC.  I really did think we would go to the city but it didn't happen.
> 
> I have been cleaning the house today and got a few hours in the sun.   Just doing last minute things and getting ready.  Tomorrow is my last full day at home and we are just excited it is finally here.



I hope you have a great trip.  Can't wait to see all of the pictures you are going to take.  



NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> 
> Nini



Wishing the doctors knowledge and wisdom on your surgery.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Please post (or have someone do it for you) to let us know how you are doing as soon as you can.

I have been a busy little beaver this weekend.  I am trying to get as much made for my Nov craft fair as possible before our trip (in 2 weeks).  This past 2 weeks I have made 13 aprons.  This weekend I was able to cut out 15 
A-lines with ruffles and sew up 4 of them, amongst all the other things I did (church, house cleaning, etc).  Starting to feel a little less pressure now.


----------



## RMAMom

hellokittiemama said:


> I can't take credit for this - I got it from Etsy with the exception of the disney store hat.. but wanted to share my cute little Jessie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an outfit that is part me and part etsy
> 
> The skirt is from etsy and I did the shirt with hot fix rhinestones (transfer from ebay) and  put the patches (also ebay) onto a $5 denim vest from Wal-mart along with a hot fix rhinestone heart.  I thought it came out cute.  I have a denim skirt that I hope to do more of that on...
> 
> The jessie on the shirt would have popped more on a white shirt but my daughter is definitely not compatible at all with white garments!


So cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?


Love the dress, really love the colors. I'm very sorry about your Dad, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.



billwendy said:


> I love all the little girly dresses posted!!
> 
> Nicole - WOW - cant wait to see the sisters together! So sorry about your Dad,,,prayers for you all.
> 
> Would anyone want to do an autograph book or adult shirts for Madison's Big Give? If we could get these and the family shirts (there are only 3 in this family) her Big Give would be full..Thanks for thinking about it!!
> 
> We are at the Jersey shore and the waves from Hurricane Igor are incredible!!! I spent the afternoon flopping around in the surf like a little kid - and I didnt have any kids with me!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Tim's 6th birthday - all he wanted was flip flops (which I found) and the biggest bag of pretzel m and m's (which I cant find!!)....I need to find those m and m's somewhere between Ocean City and Swedesborough, NJ!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!! What will I tell him if I cant find them? Any suggestions??


I'm not sure about Ocean City but Sea Isle has a few CVS stores that probably carry them. There is a big CVS on Route 9 just before Sea Isle (Across from Acme) Acme will probably also have them.



NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> 
> Nini


Prayers for you and the Docs,take care of yourself and have a speedy recovery.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I finished my first CarlaC A-line tonight. I have been making 2 assembly-line style. It was frustrating in parts (buttonholes ) but it looks cute. Pics tomorrow after my model wakes up!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is beautiful! Gotta love the SPIN!
> 
> I'm really sorry about your dad and what your family is going through.  I understand your (not selfish!) concerns about your trip. My parents retired this year and had been looking forward to their month-long camping trip in Glacier and Yellowstone Nat'l Parks for years. Well, my grandma (mom's mom) went into the hospital last week and my mom was just sick about being away from her as she was on vacation. Well, my grandma died this morning. She was 94 and her quality of life was not good. My mom is on her way back now, it will take about 3 days to get back here. I feel so bad on different levels; it's always horrible to lose a loved one and I know how hard this is for my mom and also that they were looking forward to this trip for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your family.



Looking forward to seeing your dress. I'm very sorry about your Grandmom.


----------



## lucynme

I have been enamored by all the beautiful and talented creations I see posted on this thread for some time now.  And think I have won the battle and am close to being awarded the prize...my very own machine to join in the fun!  We are expecting a little girl in December, and I would love to add some Disney touches (shh...and maybe some not) to her outfits.  I also dabble a bit with sewing, but nothing of the likes I see here.  Anyway, I need some help with which machine(s) I should be looking at.  And also, I have noticed that Brother has specific machines that use Disney cards.  Is this an absolute?  Or can I use a non-Disney along with the computer to accomplish these tasks?  TYIA!!!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Would anyone want to do an autograph book or adult shirts for Madison's Big Give? If we could get these and the *family shirts *(there are only 3 in this family) her Big Give would be full..Thanks for thinking about it!!




For those of us relatively new to Big Gives, would you offer some guidelines for the family shirts?  I see they're usually the same color, but are there any  other tips you could offer?  I don't want to ask specific questions, but I'm afraid if I don't, the answer will be 'anything is fine.'

So, I guess my specific questions are, do you know if Wish families like or don't like individual names on the shirts? do or don't like the family last name on the shirt? any reference to it being a Wish trip or not?  

I'm sure the answers vary with each family, but if you could give just a few guidelines for the shirts, I might get up my courage to raise my hand and offer.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?




I am, so sorry about the mixed emotions. Having the trip  at this time is going to be very hard I am sure. Thinking of you & your dad. 

The dress is adorable and so is the little cutie!


billwendy said:


> I love all the little girly dresses posted!!
> 
> Nicole - WOW - cant wait to see the sisters together! So sorry about your Dad,,,prayers for you all.
> 
> Would anyone want to do an autograph book or adult shirts for Madison's Big Give? If we could get these and the family shirts (there are only 3 in this family) her Big Give would be full..Thanks for thinking about it!!
> 
> We are at the Jersey shore and the waves from Hurricane Igor are incredible!!! I spent the afternoon flopping around in the surf like a little kid - and I didnt have any kids with me!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Tim's 6th birthday - all he wanted was flip flops (which I found) and the biggest bag of pretzel m and m's (which I cant find!!)....I need to find those m and m's somewhere between Ocean City and Swedesborough, NJ!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!! What will I tell him if I cant find them? Any suggestions??



Wendy - they have big bags of PRETZEL M&Ms at CVS -----but they are like $5.69 a bag  I love the pretzel ones too!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> I love all the little girly dresses posted!!
> 
> Nicole - WOW - cant wait to see the sisters together! So sorry about your Dad,,,prayers for you all.
> 
> Would anyone want to do an autograph book or adult shirts for Madison's Big Give? If we could get these and the family shirts (there are only 3 in this family) her Big Give would be full..Thanks for thinking about it!!
> 
> We are at the Jersey shore and the waves from Hurricane Igor are incredible!!! I spent the afternoon flopping around in the surf like a little kid - and I didnt have any kids with me!!
> 
> Tomorrow is Tim's 6th birthday - all he wanted was flip flops (which I found) and the biggest bag of pretzel m and m's (which I cant find!!)....I need to find those m and m's somewhere between Ocean City and Swedesborough, NJ!!!!!! AHHHHH!!!! What will I tell him if I cant find them? Any suggestions??



Wait a minute ---- Wendy do you live in Swedesboro? Because I live in Franklinville right off Swedesboro Rd near Rte 55. which if you are a family that goes to the shore - you know 55.


----------



## tricia

AWilliams said:


> I don't get by this thread too often these days, but wanted to share a few of our customs from the last trip:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this apron dress with a pattern from Etsy. I sew more patchwork skirts, so I was surprised how quickly this came together!
> 
> 
> 
> I made this skirt to match DD2's outfit which use to be DD1s.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom from Dena.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Bling shirts from Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these patches off Etsy and just ironed them onto the shirts.



The girls and all the outfits look cute, but our eyes need bigger pictures.



jockey said:


> here is my dress so far , just to trim off some thread and iron on a mickey head



Looks cute so far.  Where are you putting the Mickey head?  Big and front and center, or a smaller one elsewhere?




hellokittiemama said:


> I can't take credit for this - I got it from Etsy with the exception of the disney store hat.. but wanted to share my cute little Jessie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an outfit that is part me and part etsy
> 
> The skirt is from etsy and I did the shirt with hot fix rhinestones (transfer from ebay) and  put the patches (also ebay) onto a $5 denim vest from Wal-mart along with a hot fix rhinestone heart.  I thought it came out cute.  I have a denim skirt that I hope to do more of that on...
> 
> The jessie on the shirt would have popped more on a white shirt but my daughter is definitely not compatible at all with white garments!



Everything looks great, love how you dressed up the denim vest.



babynala said:


> Sorry I have no advice for you.  I wouldn't even dream of doing something like this. Pardon my ignorance but what is that from?



I am just attacking it a little at a time.  I have completed a pair of brown leggings, and a portrait peasant dress for the under layer.  Next, the tunic and the hood, then all the accessories later.  Oh, and it is Ezio from the video game Assassin's Creed that my teenage DS plays.



natale1980 said:


> Latest creation!  She LOVES them, it's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -nat
> Sorry about the big pictures... I tried to resize.



Big Pics are good.  They look like lots of fun for the little ones to wear, but I don't think I would ever attempt one myself.  Good for you.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.



That is beautiful.  I love the feliz.

Prayers for your dad and your family.



NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> 
> Nini



Good luck with surgery today.  And don't rush your recovery, let your body heal properly so that you can avoid any future problems.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I finished my first CarlaC A-line tonight. I have been making 2 assembly-line style. It was frustrating in parts (buttonholes ) but it looks cute. Pics tomorrow after my model wakes up!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is beautiful! Gotta love the SPIN!
> 
> I'm really sorry about your dad and what your family is going through.  I understand your (not selfish!) concerns about your trip. My parents retired this year and had been looking forward to their month-long camping trip in Glacier and Yellowstone Nat'l Parks for years. Well, my grandma (mom's mom) went into the hospital last week and my mom was just sick about being away from her as she was on vacation. Well, my grandma died this morning. She was 94 and her quality of life was not good. My mom is on her way back now, it will take about 3 days to get back here. I feel so bad on different levels; it's always horrible to lose a loved one and I know how hard this is for my mom and also that they were looking forward to this trip for so long.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your family.



Prayers for your family too.  Sorry about your Grandma.



Granna4679 said:


> Love the dress.  So sorry about your dad.  I do understand your pain and just wanted to say that I hope you can still enjoy your trip and the preparations leading up to it.  I am sure your dad would want that for you if he could tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a great trip.  Can't wait to see all of the pictures you are going to take.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing the doctors knowledge and wisdom on your surgery.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Please post (or have someone do it for you) to let us know how you are doing as soon as you can.
> 
> I have been a busy little beaver this weekend.  I am trying to get as much made for my Nov craft fair as possible before our trip (in 2 weeks).  This past 2 weeks I have made 13 aprons.  This weekend I was able to cut out 15
> A-lines with ruffles and sew up 4 of them, amongst all the other things I did (church, house cleaning, etc).  Starting to feel a little less pressure now.



Good job, you have gotten a whole lot accomplished.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Granna -- Our open air market was more like a giat yard sale but we still made $218 from the jewelry we made and from bibs I embellished with some of my stuff and some of Heather's. SO our grand total for the 3 day walk so far is .......$3955.25 --so a little more than halfway to our goal of $7000 --- there are 3 of us walking and we each need to raise $2300 to walk. We have just over a month to rasie the rest. I do admit I am getting a little nervous about the money and the distance but I just keep saying "YES -- I can do this, I will do it"  Good luck on your craft fair I hope you have lots of success.
Carol


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to! LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery. I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck. I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines. Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> Nini, You are in my prayers this morning. I hope everything goes the best that it can and you make a remarkable recovery!
> 
> 
> Nini


 
Nini,  I hope you make a remarkable recovery.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So here is the coordinating sister dress (I fixed Hannah's by the way by inserting elastic and sewing ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those following along with My Dad. I saw him this weekend, and did little things, as well has massage for his back and feet fri and sat.
> It really hit me seeing him in person. Mom told me the the Dr this week told her he has maybe 8-12 weeks.
> But today he only had half an ensure, slept all day and was unresponsive all day.
> I'm very worried.
> and not to sound selfish, but we leave for our trip Oct 10th-18th.
> I don't know how to feel, upset that I can't be available to help, worried he could die while I'm away. Or what if I lose him before!??
> now see- itsheresomewhere and I can share in being downers. If I keep posting outfits, ya'll let me stay, right?



So sorry to hear about your dad...It is hard for us to have to watch someone go through so much pain and difficulty when there is nothing that we can do to help. I will keep you all in our prayers.

The dress & your daughter are beautiful. I LOVE your fabric choices!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> As I am sitting here, I am supposed to be packing my overnight bag for the hospital tomorrow...but I don't want to!  LOL!
> 
> Now, please don't be too chatty for the next couple of weeks, because i'm sure i won't be able to be on here much at least until then.
> 
> Surgery is planned for 11 am tomorrow, should last about 3 hours and then the long and somewhat painful recovery.  I am having 2 disks removed and three vertebrae fused together in my neck.  I still have 2 dresses, and about 47 shirts to finish for our trip in 10 weeks.
> 
> It is going to be a race to see how fast I can get back to the machines.  Doctors say 6 weeks, I say 3 or 4...we'll see!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini,
Take care of yourself and Prayers said that God is guiding the surgeons hands today.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

lucynme said:


> I have been enamored by all the beautiful and talented creations I see posted on this thread for some time now.  And think I have won the battle and am close to being awarded the prize...my very own machine to join in the fun!  We are expecting a little girl in December, and I would love to add some Disney touches (shh...and maybe some not) to her outfits.  I also dabble a bit with sewing, but nothing of the likes I see here.  Anyway, I need some help with which machine(s) I should be looking at.  And also, I have noticed that Brother has specific machines that use Disney cards.  Is this an absolute?  Or can I use a non-Disney along with the computer to accomplish these tasks?  TYIA!!!



Congrats on the baby on the way! We are currently TTC #2, but it's kinds been halted since we are both sick, and we leave for Disney in less than 2 weeks, and still have 10 customs, and 20ish t's to do. AH. 

Anyways, were you looking for an embroidery machine or just sewing? Personally, I love Brother, and Walmart here carries a 4x4 embroidery for around $400, and sewing machines for around $100. I would not spend the extra on the Disney editions, since they are all embroidery, not appliques like you see mostly on here. Plus, Disney's stuff cannot be sold, and the machines that come preloaded with them cost about $100 more on average over a non disney one. [I know this because I just had to have a Disney, and I've never ever used one of the designs.] But, if you like the bigger designs. They have embroidery machines with the 5x7 for $800, these do not have a sewing function, those are about $1200. But I wish I would have gotten the embroidery with the 5x7 and then gotten a reg. sewing machine from Walmart. Making total cost about $900. 

There are other brands out there, but I've only ever used a Brother. And when I upgrade here in a few months, it will be to a Brother.

That was a pretty long ramble, maybe someone else has better advice?  anyways. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## billwendy

lucynme said:


> I have been enamored by all the beautiful and talented creations I see posted on this thread for some time now.  And think I have won the battle and am close to being awarded the prize...my very own machine to join in the fun!  We are expecting a little girl in December, and I would love to add some Disney touches (shh...and maybe some not) to her outfits.  I also dabble a bit with sewing, but nothing of the likes I see here.  Anyway, I need some help with which machine(s) I should be looking at.  And also, I have noticed that Brother has specific machines that use Disney cards.  Is this an absolute?  Or can I use a non-Disney along with the computer to accomplish these tasks?  TYIA!!!



Hi! I have a Brother 270D - it has disney designs on it, but honestly, they dont stitch out as nicely as the ones you can buy from Heathersue...I recently got a Brother 770 from the Home Shopping network - it was on sale and had flex pays which was AWESOME!! It doesnt have the preloaded designs, but you can still purchase those brother cards for them or you can simply use a thumb drive from your computer and put designs on that. Its soooo FUN!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> For those of us relatively new to Big Gives, would you offer some guidelines for the family shirts?  I see they're usually the same color, but are there any  other tips you could offer?  I don't want to ask specific questions, but I'm afraid if I don't, the answer will be 'anything is fine.'
> 
> So, I guess my specific questions are, do you know if Wish families like or don't like individual names on the shirts? do or don't like the family last name on the shirt? any reference to it being a Wish trip or not?
> 
> I'm sure the answers vary with each family, but if you could give just a few guidelines for the shirts, I might get up my courage to raise my hand and offer.



Generally, the shirts are the same color, and have the same design on the front with the child's first name - Madison's Wish Trip or something like that. I am also able to ask the family any question that you might have. There are some designs on the Big Give boards, or you could get one from the Creative Disign board!!! We'd love to have you or anyone else join in! Its a very rewarding experience!!!

Someone volunteered to do Madison's Autograph book today!!! YAY!! so, pretty  much the family shirts and then anything for Mom and Grandmom would be so awesome - shirts, jewlry, maybe a tote bag for them? They are such a sweet family and anything for them would be a TOTAL surprise!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wait a minute ---- Wendy do you live in Swedesboro? Because I live in Franklinville right off Swedesboro Rd near Rte 55. which if you are a family that goes to the shore - you know 55.



Ahh, we live across the bridge in Essington (right by the airport) but my cousin with the kids that I sew for lives in Swedesboro! They always take  55 down to the shore!! We take the AC expressway or 322 from Essington, but if we go from my work (duPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington) we take 55!


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> I made 7 petals from the Simplicity pattern and then I did my Simply Sweet bodice and attached them.


I love your dress.  I have the pattern & I'm thinking of doing one for DD3 for Halloween.  How about some tights or leggins.


----------



## littlepeppers

I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?

DS8 is wearing the shirt anyway.


----------



## moparop

littlepeppers said:


> I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?
> 
> DS8 is wearing the shirt anyway.



Cute shirt! I've read that it was something they were trying out for two weeks to see how it worked. After 5 days they have decided to go back to the "old" way.


----------



## littlepeppers

moparop said:


> I've read that it was something they were trying out for two weeks to see how it worked. After 5 days they have decided to go back to the "old" way.



  Glad their trial didn't work out.


----------



## aksunshine

I am so excited to finally be able to post this (as long as my system doesn't crash again!)! I was SO scared they weren't gong to fit, b/c of his chunky growth spurt! LOL!!!

Well they snapped right up! YAY!!!! Sorry, these are cell pics!









And,suprisingly, I think he has a bit of room to expand (not that he needs to!) in the Pooh one!

Ellen, if you need more pics, let me know!!!


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

I have been trying and trying and trying to make bows with no success, I've watched the videos on youtube and looked through the tutus/bows thread on the boards.  I can't figure it out!!!  any tips? 

also, i love the little pinafore type dresses on here - where do you find the patterns?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Here's the a-line I finished last night. It's a little long for her but once she starts walking it'll be better. I wanted room to grow so she could wear it all winter!








Here is the other side of the reversible dress:









The bodice isn't as roomy as I wanted but I think it'll be OK. I'm finishing the other dress (for my niece) later and I hope that one fits!
Thanks for looking!

Colleen


----------



## snubie

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> I have been trying and trying and trying to make bows with no success, I've watched the videos on youtube and looked through the tutus/bows thread on the boards.  I can't figure it out!!!  any tips?
> 
> also, i love the little pinafore type dresses on here - where do you find the patterns?



I tried and tried too.  I just gave up and now use Etsy when I need bows, which is not often.  Lauren does not like bows and Megan doesn't have enough hair yet.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> I am so excited to finally be able to post this (as long as my system doesn't crash again!)! I was SO scared they weren't gong to fit, b/c of his chunky growth spurt! LOL!!!
> 
> Well they snapped right up! YAY!!!! Sorry, these are cell pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,suprisingly, I think he has a bit of room to expand (not that he needs to!) in the Pooh one!
> 
> Ellen, if you need more pics, let me know!!!



Yay! I am so glad they fit!  Just let me know if you see any additional improvements I should try making.  Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

miprender said:


> So here is the CrissCross dress/top that I was playing around with. Just for fun I added the little Mickey Head.



This is really cute.  I think the Mickey head gives it more character...cute idea.



AWilliams said:


> I don't get by this thread too often these days, but wanted to share a few of our customs from the last trip:
> 
> 
> 
> I made this apron dress with a pattern from Etsy. I sew more patchwork skirts, so I was surprised how quickly this came together!
> 
> 
> 
> I made this skirt to match DD2's outfit which use to be DD1s.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom from Dena.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Bling shirts from Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these patches off Etsy and just ironed them onto the shirts.



All of these are so cute.  I bet the little ones got loads of attention!!  I made your pictures bigger so WE can see them better (hint: don't put _th in the IMG number unless you are quoting someone else...thats why they were so small).  



jockey said:


> here is my dress so far , just to trim off some thread and iron on a mickey head



Good job!!



hellokittiemama said:


> I can't take credit for this - I got it from Etsy with the exception of the disney store hat.. but wanted to share my cute little Jessie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an outfit that is part me and part etsy
> 
> The skirt is from etsy and I did the shirt with hot fix rhinestones (transfer from ebay) and  put the patches (also ebay) onto a $5 denim vest from Wal-mart along with a hot fix rhinestone heart.  I thought it came out cute.  I have a denim skirt that I hope to do more of that on...
> 
> The jessie on the shirt would have popped more on a white shirt but my daughter is definitely not compatible at all with white garments!



Cute Jessie outfits!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Granna -- Our open air market was more like a giat yard sale but we still made $218 from the jewelry we made and from bibs I embellished with some of my stuff and some of Heather's. SO our grand total for the 3 day walk so far is .......$3955.25 --so a little more than halfway to our goal of $7000 --- there are 3 of us walking and we each need to raise $2300 to walk. We have just over a month to rasie the rest. I do admit I am getting a little nervous about the money and the distance but I just keep saying "YES -- I can do this, I will do it"  Good luck on your craft fair I hope you have lots of success.
> Carol



I am glad you did well.  I know you can do it.  Looks like you are determined!!
I am steadily making things for the craft fair....my husband says he never sees me anymore unless he comes in the sewing room.... 



aksunshine said:


> I am so excited to finally be able to post this (as long as my system doesn't crash again!)! I was SO scared they weren't gong to fit, b/c of his chunky growth spurt! LOL!!!
> 
> Well they snapped right up! YAY!!!! Sorry, these are cell pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,suprisingly, I think he has a bit of room to expand (not that he needs to!) in the Pooh one!
> 
> Ellen, if you need more pics, let me know!!!



Precious Alicia - I am so glad they fit him...he looks adorable in them.  Now if you can just keep him from growing in the next month or so....



mommy2princesses0309 said:


> I have been trying and trying and trying to make bows with no success, I've watched the videos on youtube and looked through the tutus/bows thread on the boards.  I can't figure it out!!!  any tips?
> 
> also, i love the little pinafore type dresses on here - where do you find the patterns?



The Pinafore dress I made a while back was the Retro Pinafore from YCMT with the Portrait Peasant underneath (also from YCMT).  It is a really easy pattern.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Here's the a-line I finished last night. It's a little long for her but once she starts walking it'll be better. I wanted room to grow so she could wear it all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the other side of the reversible dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice isn't as roomy as I wanted but I think it'll be OK. I'm finishing the other dress (for my niece) later and I hope that one fits!
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



Very cute!  You did a good job!


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

ncmomof2 said:


>



I love  these dresses!!  Is there a pattern somewhere out there?!  So cute!


----------



## tricia

aksunshine said:


> I am so excited to finally be able to post this (as long as my system doesn't crash again!)! I was SO scared they weren't gong to fit, b/c of his chunky growth spurt! LOL!!!
> 
> Well they snapped right up! YAY!!!! Sorry, these are cell pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,suprisingly, I think he has a bit of room to expand (not that he needs to!) in the Pooh one!
> 
> Ellen, if you need more pics, let me know!!!



Oh, how cool that they fit.  They look great on him.



BorkBorkBork said:


> Here's the a-line I finished last night. It's a little long for her but once she starts walking it'll be better. I wanted room to grow so she could wear it all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice isn't as roomy as I wanted but I think it'll be OK. I'm finishing the other dress (for my niece) later and I hope that one fits!
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen



Awesome.  I think you will have plenty of room for growth.  Little girls grow taller MUCH faster than they grow wider.


----------



## ncmomof2

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> I have been trying and trying and trying to make bows with no success, I've watched the videos on youtube and looked through the tutus/bows thread on the boards.  I can't figure it out!!!  any tips?
> 
> also, i love the little pinafore type dresses on here - where do you find the patterns?



Try girlythingsbow.com .  They have tons of directions.  I tend to make the korker bows.  They take time but are easy.  I have made a few boutique bows but I still don't love how they turn out.  I have been making fabric flowers for bows as well.



mommy2princesses0309 said:


> I love  these dresses!!  Is there a pattern somewhere out there?!  So cute!



Thanks!  I didn't use a pattern but I am sure that you could.   The appliques are all Heather's.  I know that there is a peek-a-boo skirt on YCMT and just add a bodice.


----------



## ncmomof2

littlepeppers said:


> I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?
> 
> DS8 is wearing the shirt anyway.




I read this yesterday.  You can still take pictures with your own camera, so you don't have to buy them.  We are eating there on Sat. and we all will be wearing Heather's Chef Mickey pattern!


----------



## ncmomof2

babynala said:


> How exciting.  I'm very impressed that you seem to have everything done (x2) and matching hair accessories with one week to go.  Love the fabric flowers.  Did you just glue them to a barrette?  Love all those bows.



I did just glue everything with a hot glue gun. I tried the E6000 but it didn't set quick enough.  I did use it on the mickey heads though.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone! 

Ellen, the one thing I noticed is that it could be a bit less roomy in the middle. But they are so cute. And the snaps in the second one look much neater, don't they!? I am going to have to get a snap tool!


----------



## kdzbear

ncmomof2 said:


> I read this yesterday.  You can still take pictures with your own camera, so you don't have to buy them.  We are eating there on Sat. and we all will be wearing Heather's Chef Mickey pattern!



This shirt is great! I heard that the Mickey up front was a test that did not work out and he is again visiting tables!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

another site is hipgirlclips.com/forums/
it is a forum just like this one.
HTH!


----------



## kdzbear

I need some help with an applique. I used a white sparkly cotton quilt fabric for my Mickey Mouse ghost applique. However, I drew the face on lightly with a pencil and I adjusted it a few times thinking the pencil markings would wash off. I have washed it twice and once I rubbed detergent right on to the pencil markings. How do I remove the pencil markings?


----------



## squirrel

I just have the prep work to do for the signature quilt before the trip.

Do I have the directions correct?

1. Wash white fabric
2. Iron freezer paper to the back of the white fabric (do I iron the fabric first?)
3. Cut the fabric into squares?  (what size?)

Any other tips?

I have a clip board that I was going to put the squares onto to have the characters sign.  I plan on making a frame to lay over top of the squares so that the characters don't sign too close to the edge of the fabric.


----------



## lori123

Ok - so I am guessing from the lack of responses that not many people make customs for their kiddos in the 10+ age.    Oh well, it was worth a try


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Lori, our entire family wears customs.  They are very good to me and also conditioned.  We go all matchy matchy everyday and have a blast.  I make dresses and skirts to match the boys shirts.  I start with the boys since they can only have shirts and then work from their.  Good luck.  I would send pictures but if you see my ticker, time is running out.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Very very quick...Is there a tower of terror digital or design that I just can't seem to find?


----------



## dizzy4mickey

lori123 said:


> Ok all!  We just booked a cruise - yes a DISNEY CRUISE! - for January (Shhh, it's a Christmas surprise for the kids)!!!  I am thinking DD10 is too old for my customs???  If you have a tween and have done some customs for her/him could you post a photo for me to see???  Thanks so much in advance for any ideas!!




I will try to post some soon.  I think it is up to the child.  My daughter is 11 and loves the customs, but I just make them with trendier looking patterns or things that she thinks are not too young.  Hope that helps!

Sam


----------



## mom2rtk

lori123 said:


> Ok - so I am guessing from the lack of responses that not many people make customs for their kiddos in the 10+ age.    Oh well, it was worth a try



It really depends on the girl. Some girls that age wouldn't be caught dead in one at school, but can't imagine going to Disney without one!  I try to take my cues from my daughter as she's hitting that age. She's almost 10. But she still likes skirts and tops. Not too many dresses though..... I find that her taste changes pretty quickly at this age, so I make sure to run things past her before starting.

Nini- good luck with the surgery. I bet you'll be back at those machines in no time. I hope you're much improved for your trip!

For those needing prayers for their fathers,  I'm saying them for your dads and for you. 

I haven't had time to be posting much, but have enjoyed seeing what everyone is creating!


----------



## woodkins

lori123 said:


> Ok - so I am guessing from the lack of responses that not many people make customs for their kiddos in the 10+ age.    Oh well, it was worth a try



I only have on dd who is 8 and she has told me that this is the last trip with customs. She is begrudgingly wearing them this trip but has told me not to tell her friends from school


----------



## SallyfromDE

littlepeppers said:


> I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?
> 
> DS8 is wearing the shirt anyway.



If this is true, you can still take your picture when the photographer does.


----------



## SallyfromDE

lori123 said:


> Ok - so I am guessing from the lack of responses that not many people make customs for their kiddos in the 10+ age.    Oh well, it was worth a try



I was waiting to answer until I posted my pictures. But I've been busy and haven't gotten around to it yet. Kirsta is 9, 10 in Jan., and has always been tall for her age. ( recent trip to the Dr. said she'd probably be around 6ft2 ) 
She loves customs in the parks. And told me what goes to the parks, stay in the parks. But she has her favorites that she always wears. Like her petti and patchwork skirt. I made her a vida, that I shortend to be a tunic. She loves the attention she gets in the parks. So I guess it depends o if your child likes attention or not.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> If this is true, you can still take your picture when the photographer does.



I read on another thread this was a test, and that they weren't very happy with it. So back to the old way. 

The shirt is great!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, our entire family wears customs.  They are very good to me and also conditioned.  We go all matchy matchy everyday and have a blast.  I make dresses and skirts to match the boys shirts.  I start with the boys since they can only have shirts and then work from their.  Good luck.  I would send pictures but if you see my ticker, time is running out.



Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## DisneyKings

I am having trouble getting stitch era to export my file--it won't allow me to choose export!  Is there a trick I'm missing????  I have saved it, but the export symbol never comes unfaded so I can choose it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation


----------



## jas0202

I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:


----------



## ellenbenny

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation



Love them, great idea!!



jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



Looks great and very thrifty!!


----------



## jessica52877

kdzbear said:


> I need some help with an applique. I used a white sparkly cotton quilt fabric for my Mickey Mouse ghost applique. However, I drew the face on lightly with a pencil and I adjusted it a few times thinking the pencil markings would wash off. I have washed it twice and once I rubbed detergent right on to the pencil markings. How do I remove the pencil markings?



Can you erase it still? Not sure since it was washed and would only work well if it was a pretty stiff fabric. Hmm, not the right way to describe it but give it a try!


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> For those of us relatively new to Big Gives, would you offer some guidelines for the family shirts?  I see they're usually the same color, but are there any  other tips you could offer?  I don't want to ask specific questions, but I'm afraid if I don't, the answer will be 'anything is fine.'
> 
> So, I guess my specific questions are, do you know if Wish families like or don't like individual names on the shirts? do or don't like the family last name on the shirt? any reference to it being a Wish trip or not?
> 
> I'm sure the answers vary with each family, but if you could give just a few guidelines for the shirts, I might get up my courage to raise my hand and offer.



If I am posting/running the big give I am always happy to ask the parents their opinion on the kids names being on the shirts. They'll happily answer usually and I think most are happy to ask. 

I think they like make a wish on them BUT you have to make sure you read well and that it is indeed make a wish. We have had more lately that are dream factory and other organizations, for those I just stick with the word wish usually. 

I think it is half and half if they all like the same color or not. I think it makes a big impact when the group all has on the same shirt. I am not against making the kids a different color or girls and boys! 

LOL! Love my answers, they all pretty much go either way! 

But really, anything is fine! they are always just so appreciative! The family shirts are usually the hardest spot to fill so always nice to have someone that is willing to do a family. We have also worked together before where one bought the shirts (paid for), one printed the transfers and another paid for the shipping. So toss it out there some time if you are willing to do part of it. My printer won't print without lines! I have no earthly idea why! I even bought a new printer to try and solve this problem (old one won't print in color either). Printers aren't my friend!


----------



## mom2OandE

Love it!  That is a great embroidery!


----------



## mom2OandE

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation


Great embroidery!  I love it!



jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



What a great idea!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



Great job! You found such bargains and were so creative with what you had! I have to make my nephew a horseshoe crab  costume. That won't be nearly as much fun as Jessie!


----------



## ncmomof2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation



Those are cute!  How in the world did you hoop those?


----------



## RMAMom

kdzbear said:


> I need some help with an applique. I used a white sparkly cotton quilt fabric for my Mickey Mouse ghost applique. However, I drew the face on lightly with a pencil and I adjusted it a few times thinking the pencil markings would wash off. I have washed it twice and once I rubbed detergent right on to the pencil markings. How do I remove the pencil markings?



Have you tried a bleach pen? Or worse case, maybe a little white sparkly fabric paint would cover it up.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Those are cute!  How in the world did you hoop those?



Thanks everyone for all the compliments!  As for hooping them, it wasn't easy.  I have a 6x10 hoop, and I floated them on top of tear away, after opening the crotch seam.  I sprayed the heck out of the hoop with the adhesive, and used a basting stitch first to hold it all down.  I also marked the horizontal placement line and center with an wash out pencil to get the design in the right spot.  It was tricky, but the worst part was keeping the excess out of the way when the basting was going in...the design itself was the easy part as it didn't take up too much of the hoop anyway.


----------



## snubie

jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



That is really cute!  Great bargain!

Lauren was helping me compose this response


----------



## aksunshine

littlepeppers said:


> I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?
> 
> DS8 is wearing the shirt anyway.


 Great job! Glad to hear Mickey should be visiting your table!


BorkBorkBork said:


> Here's the a-line I finished last night. It's a little long for her but once she starts walking it'll be better. I wanted room to grow so she could wear it all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the other side of the reversible dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice isn't as roomy as I wanted but I think it'll be OK. I'm finishing the other dress (for my niece) later and I hope that one fits!
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Colleen


Looks Great Colleen!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation


OMGosh Nanci!!! I  them!!!!


jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



You should be proud! Looks great!


----------



## tricia

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation



Those are cute.  I love that new Mickey motif.




jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



Awesome job, and at a great price too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

DisneyKings said:


> I am having trouble getting stitch era to export my file--it won't allow me to choose export!  Is there a trick I'm missing????  I have saved it, but the export symbol never comes unfaded so I can choose it.



I have had it happen before and it usually means I have an error somewhere that has to be fixed or it won't stitch out. so right click on the red error message and it will highlight the error. You might be able to figure out what you have to fix.


----------



## abfight

Have very many of you guys made the zoe skirt.  I remember seeing the back to school one, that was the inspiration for me buying the pattern, but I was just wondering how difficult it was.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Does anyone here know of someone who sells appliques that can be ironed on or someone I could send the shirts to? I've seen a few on Etsy, but since I haven't ever bought any I don't know who to go through. We are down to 11 days before we board the plane, which kinda worries me that I wont be able to get them in time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am leaving in just about an hour for our Europe vacation.  Friday nite, Jimmy Buffett, two weeks travel all over France, Germany, Belgium, Switzerland.  Ending with 3 days at Disneyland Paris.

CU all when we return.  You can follow us at

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://thesab001.wordpress.com/&h=1d4ad


----------



## abfight

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Does anyone here know of someone who sells appliques that can be ironed on or someone I could send the shirts to? I've seen a few on Etsy, but since I haven't ever bought any I don't know who to go through. We are down to 11 days before we board the plane, which kinda worries me that I wont be able to get them in time.



please pm me before you order from etsy.  I just had a really bad experience but I don't want to post any names on here.


----------



## T-rox

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Does anyone here know of someone who sells appliques that can be ironed on or someone I could send the shirts to? I've seen a few on Etsy, but since I haven't ever bought any I don't know who to go through. We are down to 11 days before we board the plane, which kinda worries me that I wont be able to get them in time.



i get my appliques from laughinglizards.com. good quality low price great selection. if you want disney appliqiues in ahurry, go to a joanns fabrics in person or online.  they have small appliques all the way up to large fabliques


----------



## abfight

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Does anyone here know of someone who sells appliques that can be ironed on or someone I could send the shirts to? I've seen a few on Etsy, but since I haven't ever bought any I don't know who to go through. We are down to 11 days before we board the plane, which kinda worries me that I wont be able to get them in time.



just tryin to get enough posts to pm


----------



## hellokittiemama

abfight said:


> please pm me before you order from etsy.  I just had a really bad experience but I don't want to post any names on here.



Me too! I'm sending you a message....


----------



## froggy33

littlepeppers said:


> I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?





moparop said:


> Cute shirt! I've read that it was something they were trying out for two weeks to see how it worked. After 5 days they have decided to go back to the "old" way.





mom2rtk said:


> I read on another thread this was a test, and that they weren't very happy with it. So back to the old way.
> 
> The shirt is great!



Just a heads up, as of yesterday morning at 11am, they were still having you take pics with Mickey in the front by the plate.  You check in, get your buzzer, and then wait in a nice long line to get your pic.  They do the photopass picture (I think it was $30ish - they never actually made it to our table with our pic).  But there is someone who will take pics with your camera.  Then its Donald, Pluto, Minnie, and Goofy who walk to the tables.

It wasn't a big deal for us really.  We checked in early, waited in line, got our pics and then waited more.  It took about 40 minutes for us to get our table on a Monday morning at 10am during the slow season (I know it was free dining).

I don't know that they'll change it.  It's a big money maker I assume.  Everyone wants their pic with Mickey.  Of course, $30 is crazy cause they take the pic and print it anyway, so does it really need to be $30???


----------



## jas0202

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Does anyone here know of someone who sells appliques that can be ironed on or someone I could send the shirts to? I've seen a few on Etsy, but since I haven't ever bought any I don't know who to go through. We are down to 11 days before we board the plane, which kinda worries me that I wont be able to get them in time.



I have bought iron on patch appliques from my3cuties on etsy...she uses a lot of Heather's designs.  They were great quality, ironed on easily, and were stitched out well...but she has a 2-4 week turnaround time, so I don't know if she could help.  I do see that she does rush orders in 1`-2 days for $5 extra, I think...


----------



## jas0202

Does anyone know where I can get some little einsteins fabric?  DD2 wants to be Annie from the little einsteins for halloween.  I have the CarlaC A-Line pattern.  The outside of the dress will be just like annie's...solid blue...but thought it would be cute to have the other side be little einsteins print in case we would ever reverse it.  Not having any luck finding any other than one seller on Ebay, and I don't really love that print...

Also, thanks for the compliments on the Jessie costume.  DD loves it too!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ugh, another question since I just don't think the applique thing will work. Does anyone know of a place, or have themselves that they are willing to sell the Finding Nemo fabric? Either the one with all the characters in squares, or just Nemo and Dory? All I can find is fat quarters and I need a true half yard. 


I need to sprinkle myself with pixie dust [and baby dust] today.


----------



## lori123

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, our entire family wears customs.  They are very good to me and also conditioned.  We go all matchy matchy everyday and have a blast.  I make dresses and skirts to match the boys shirts.  I start with the boys since they can only have shirts and then work from their.  Good luck.  I would send pictures but if you see my ticker, time is running out.



Have a great trip!


----------



## lori123

dizzy4mickey said:


> I will try to post some soon.  I think it is up to the child.  My daughter is 11 and loves the customs, but I just make them with trendier looking patterns or things that she thinks are not too young.  Hope that helps!
> 
> Sam



Oooh - can't wait to see what you post!


----------



## aksunshine

Hey! I was going to order some iron ons from ETSY, will my Disbous please PM me, too?


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I bought a used Bernina Deco 650 for $300. The seamstress I bought it from said she paid $1000 for it several years ago._ (She has a new, HUGE Brother machine now.) _ The Bernina doesn't accept flash drives, just Bernina memory cards.

I'm only using this for personal use. I thought it'd be neat to embroider some shirts for our next WDW trip, rather than use iron-on transfers everyday. I would also like to use it to make baby burp cloths, onesies, etc for friends & family. Does anyone have any experience with this machine? Did I mess up?? 






I asked this on the budget board, b/c I didn't want to hi-jack your thread (again!) with more embroidery questions  Thanks, Angela


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I almost bought a ruffler foot at Jo-Anns yesterday, but I chickened out.  I wasn't sure if it would be worth $20 or not.  Does anyone here enjoy sewing with one?

I might go back next week to see if anything new is marked down.  My Jo-anns is closing and re-opening a brand new shop 4 miles closer to my house


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> I just finished DS8's Chef Mickey shirt & then I read yesterday that Mickey didn't go to the tables anymore.  Is it true that he is the pre-breakfast photo for $30?
> 
> DS8 is wearing the shirt anyway.



You did a great job on the shirt.  I hope you get a great pic with Mickey one way or the other.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm working on customs for ME for my upcoming DCL cruise...only y'all here won't think this is weird.    Well, actually the girlfriends I have going with me understand too, but they're just like us.   This is today's project...the embroidery is Heather Sue's new Mickey motif and the shorts were pants off Walmart's $7.00 rack that I cut down.  I figured for that price they could be tossed or just worn around the house if they turned out terrible.  I like how they turned out, so I plan on wearing them on vacation



I think they are very cute.  
As for the hooping...(I know you can't do this now but just for future, maybe?)...maybe before you cut them off, mark where you want the applique to be, open out the legs ( unstitch the crotch/inseam) and hoop it that way before cutting?  It would give the hoop more fabric to hold onto that way.  Just trying to think this through because I love the idea of buying jeans on sale and cutting them off for shorts....



jas0202 said:


> I just finished this tonight. DD1 is going to be Jessie from Toy Story for halloween. At a consignment sale last week, I got a plain white t-shirt, plain jeans, a brown cowboy hat and a pair of cowboy boots for $11!!! I bought some cow print fabric for the "chaps" for $2, and then used red spraypaint and white ribbon on the hat, and yellow fabric and red ribbon for the trim on the shirt...all which I already had. So, for less than $15, here is her costume:



Great job....it turned out so cute!  And fantastic deal on the price.  You can't get that cute of a costume in any store for that price.


----------



## ncmomof2

Diz-Mommy said:


> I almost bought a ruffler foot at Jo-Anns yesterday, but I chickened out.  I wasn't sure if it would be worth $20 or not.  Does anyone here enjoy sewing with one?
> 
> I might go back next week to see if anything new is marked down.  My Jo-anns is closing and re-opening a brand new shop 4 miles closer to my house




I  my ruffler!  I ordered the one that goes to my machine but I am not sure if it matters.  (I have a kenmore and I bought it through sears, the machine and the ruffler)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ncmomof2 said:


> I  my ruffler!  I ordered the one that goes to my machine but I am not sure if it matters.  (I have a kenmore and I bought it through sears, the machine and the ruffler)



That was also something I felt "iffy" about.  It was a "universal" ruffler, so I wasn't sure if it would really work.  Since the store is closing, they are no longer accepting returns so I didn't want to be stuck with it if it didn't work.  Perhaps I should invest in the Brother brand ruffler instead   I think it would probably be worth the extra money in the long run considering I'll use it a lot and doing ruffles by hand is SO TIME CONSUMING!!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was also something I felt "iffy" about.  It was a "universal" ruffler, so I wasn't sure if it would really work.  Since the store is closing, they are no longer accepting returns so I didn't want to be stuck with it if it didn't work.  Perhaps I should invest in the Brother brand ruffler instead   I think it would probably be worth the extra money in the long run considering I'll use it a lot and doing ruffles by hand is SO TIME CONSUMING!!




I don't have a true ruffler, just the gathering foot. I find it has done everything I need, and then some. I couldn't find a ruffler that would fit my machine, and the gathering foot was only $10. BEST  purchase ever. I hate ruffling by hand ughhhh. 


And now back to ironing. The worst part of sewing.


----------



## CobraBubbles

Wow, all of your work is so great...I wish I was better at sewing!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Granna4679 said:


> I think they are very cute.
> As for the hooping...(I know you can't do this now but just for future, maybe?)...maybe before you cut them off, mark where you want the applique to be, open out the legs ( unstitch the crotch/inseam) and hoop it that way before cutting?  It would give the hoop more fabric to hold onto that way.  Just trying to think this through because I love the idea of buying jeans on sale and cutting them off for shorts....



I left them long enough and trimmed them after the embroidery, but it was the width that was the issue, my size was just barely big enough to work, there was less than an inch from design end to the seam.  My original plan was for capris...I had seen a store bought Capri set with embroidery on the edge and thougt I could do that!  The shorts were a compromise, I wanted the design, but needed at least 9 inches across...I didn't want to deal with piecing it so this worked best.  On a bigger size (this is an 8) it would go easier I'm sure.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I broke 3 of the universal rufflers from joanns ---- have had no problems so far with the babylock one I ordered with my machine.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I broke 3 of the universal rufflers from joanns ---- have had no problems so far with the babylock one I ordered with my machine.



Good to know!  Thank you for letting me know that   Sorry to hear you went through three though, hopefully they took them back!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was also something I felt "iffy" about.  It was a "universal" ruffler, so I wasn't sure if it would really work.  Since the store is closing, they are no longer accepting returns so I didn't want to be stuck with it if it didn't work.  Perhaps I should invest in the Brother brand ruffler instead   I think it would probably be worth the extra money in the long run considering I'll use it a lot and doing ruffles by hand is SO TIME CONSUMING!!



Some of the Universals, have it so you can adjust the foot to fit the position of your machine. They can be hard to find. I've had a few, and wore one out. But I much prefer the one that was made for my machine. Just feels better made and sturdier.


----------



## jeniamt

Diz-Mommy said:


> I almost bought a ruffler foot at Jo-Anns yesterday, but I chickened out.  I wasn't sure if it would be worth $20 or not.  Does anyone here enjoy sewing with one?
> 
> I might go back next week to see if anything new is marked down.  My Jo-anns is closing and re-opening a brand new shop 4 miles closer to my house



Oh how I  love  my ruffler!!!!  Wouldn't sew a ruffle  without it.  Mine is a bernina and it was a small fortune but, oh so, worth it!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have had it happen before and it usually means I have an error somewhere that has to be fixed or it won't stitch out. so right click on the red error message and it will highlight the error. You might be able to figure out what you have to fix.



Thanks!  I had not noticed the green check at the bottom (which is what was showing.)  I wound up removing & re-downloading the program.  This is the 2nd time I've had to remove it, so I downloaded from a different site this time.  It worked!


----------



## ncmomof2

Diz-Mommy said:


> That was also something I felt "iffy" about.  It was a "universal" ruffler, so I wasn't sure if it would really work.  Since the store is closing, they are no longer accepting returns so I didn't want to be stuck with it if it didn't work.  Perhaps I should invest in the Brother brand ruffler instead   I think it would probably be worth the extra money in the long run considering I'll use it a lot and doing ruffles by hand is SO TIME CONSUMING!!



The ruffler itself was not too bad, it was the cost of shipping that I didn't like!


----------



## jessica52877

hellokittiemama said:


> Me too! I'm sending you a message....





abfight said:


> please pm me before you order from etsy.  I just had a really bad experience but I don't want to post any names on here.



Oh no! I hate to hear that these things happened! Bad for you guys, bad for my business! 



jas0202 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some little einsteins fabric?  DD2 wants to be Annie from the little einsteins for halloween.  I have the CarlaC A-Line pattern.  The outside of the dress will be just like annie's...solid blue...but thought it would be cute to have the other side be little einsteins print in case we would ever reverse it.  Not having any luck finding any other than one seller on Ebay, and I don't really love that print...
> 
> Also, thanks for the compliments on the Jessie costume.  DD loves it too!



What print was it? I know I have some but I think I have the one that just wasn't that cute. I'll have to search for it. Right now I am in the middle of a huge sewing mess! Of course, that is pretty normal here.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ugh, another question since I just don't think the applique thing will work. Does anyone know of a place, or have themselves that they are willing to sell the Finding Nemo fabric? Either the one with all the characters in squares, or just Nemo and Dory? All I can find is fat quarters and I need a true half yard.
> 
> 
> I need to sprinkle myself with pixie dust [and baby dust] today.



I know I have some Nemo fabric too. Probably the aqua with Nemo and Dory swimming around.


----------



## wbarkhur

HELP!!!!!   I saw this fabric a few months back and didn't buy it and now I can't find it anywhere  I have a little bit but need more.  What I am looking for is the finding nemo fabric with bruce the shark on it, and the words fish are friends not food.  Does anyone know where I can get some more? Thank you guys soo much you are great.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

still working the kinks out on my 770 Brother - it feels like the tension is too loose for the upper thread, but when I tighten it, it doesnt seem to make a difference - I can almost pull my thread right through the mechanism and my stitches are all loose???? ANy ideas???


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> still working the kinks out on my 770 Brother - it feels like the tension is too loose for the upper thread, but when I tighten it, it doesnt seem to make a difference - I can almost pull my thread right through the mechanism and my stitches are all loose???? ANy ideas???



I am no expert at figuring out what's wrong with machines, but when I got my brother it came with 2 different bobbin casings, one that was supposedly adjusted for brother bobbins, and one that was adjustable.  I guess I was using the wrong one and my upper thread was way too tight, kept breaking every few stitches, and I couldn't adjust out of it until I switched the casing.  That is probably not your problem, but that is my only experience with fixing thread tension problem on a brother.


----------



## jas0202

jessica52877 said:


> What print was it? I know I have some but I think I have the one that just wasn't that cute. I'll have to search for it. Right now I am in the middle of a huge sewing mess! Of course, that is pretty normal here.



This is the fabric that I found on 





Just not in love with it for $10 plus shipping...
If you have some, I would love to see it!  I'm getting ready to start the dress, so I'll hold off for a bit.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## jessica52877

wbarkhur said:


> HELP!!!!!   I saw this fabric a few months back and didn't buy it and now I can't find it anywhere  I have a little bit but need more.  What I am looking for is the finding nemo fabric with bruce the shark on it, and the words fish are friends not food.  Does anyone know where I can get some more? Thank you guys soo much you are great.



How much do you need? From my last two posts you'll might have figured out I am a fabric hoarder!


----------



## jessica52877

jas0202 said:


> This is the fabric that I found on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not in love with it for $10 plus shipping...
> If you have some, I would love to see it!  I'm getting ready to start the dress, so I'll hold off for a bit.  Thanks for checking!



Mine is blue. I know that. I just gotta find it. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> still working the kinks out on my 770 Brother - it feels like the tension is too loose for the upper thread, but when I tighten it, it doesnt seem to make a difference - I can almost pull my thread right through the mechanism and my stitches are all loose???? ANy ideas???



I would love to help you out my standard answer won't apply this time! I DON'T think it is a string or dust! I really don't have any idea but wanted you to know that I read it. Has it always done this or just started? Have you made anything else on this machine yet?


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> I would love to help you out my standard answer won't apply this time! I DON'T think it is a string or dust! I really don't have any idea but wanted you to know that I read it. Has it always done this or just started? Have you made anything else on this machine yet?



Jess - it was fine then I noticed some stitches were loose and its getting worse and worse???? It really feels like there is no upper tension??? What the heck am I doing wrong??? I finally had to just walk away from it tonight!!!! lol... I have stitched out several other things that were fine???

Hey - do you think if I wear my "Jessica" shirt that you made me to DL they will notice the castle is WDW????? 

Does anyone want to volunteer to do the Family Wish shirts for Madison's big give? or anything or mom or grandma???? Someone from another thread actually volunteered to do her autograph book!! YAY!!!


----------



## jas0202

jessica52877 said:


> Mine is blue. I know that. I just gotta find it.



You're awesome, thanks for checking!


----------



## peachygreen

So I'm working on my daughters Sleeping Beauty Dress right now.  I asked her where her fairy's were to make her dresses?  She said Mom, I'm not the real Sleeping Beauty I don't have a Fairy God Mother so you have to do it yourself.  LOL    I figured y'all would get a kick out of that.  She told me I could have any mice either, but she'd pretend to be one of the girl mice and help me.


----------



## jessica52877

I think it is one yard. I am way too tired to measure it but that is what I tend to buy if I just want some of it to have.


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> still working the kinks out on my 770 Brother - it feels like the tension is too loose for the upper thread, but when I tighten it, it doesnt seem to make a difference - I can almost pull my thread right through the mechanism and my stitches are all loose???? ANy ideas???



You're not using Coats & Clark thread, are you?  I had this problem--drove me CRAZY!  When I took it in to be checked, it was because of the thread.  Also try unthreading bobbin & thread just to be sure.


----------



## aboveH20

I'm headed to New York City in half an hour to the New York Television Festival to see a film my son is screening.  I like going to NY to see a Broadway show, but I don't like going when I have to use the subway to find my way around and be at a specific place at a specific time.  As I was printing maps yesterday, checking train scheduleds, etc, it occured to me that's what I love about WDW.  I know my way around (and buses are much easier to find than subways!) so there's no stress. 

Anyway, if I survive and make it back tonight I will sign up for the family shirts for Madison's Big Give first thing tomorrow.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

abfight said:


> Have very many of you guys made the zoe skirt.  I remember seeing the back to school one, that was the inspiration for me buying the pattern, but I was just wondering how difficult it was.  Thanks for the help.



I've made one.  I wouldn't say it's hard, but it does take some time because of all the ruffling.  It's so worth it though!


----------



## littlepeppers

DisneyKings said:


> You're not using Coats & Clark thread, are you?  I had this problem--drove me CRAZY!  When I took it in to be checked, it was because of the thread.  Also try unthreading bobbin & thread just to be sure.



My Brother hates Coats & Clark thread too.  I brought my machine in b/c of it also & how shame I was to find out that it was my thread quality that was the problem.  Thankfully I wasn't charged, but I did buy $40 in new thread & a rolled hem foot from him.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Someone needs to block me from Ebay!!!  I sold some homeschool books from last year and just about spent all of it on this!














Sara Beth needs a new AK outfit since hers is a halter dress and we are going in Jan/Feb!  So outfit #1 planning is almost done!


----------



## wbarkhur

jessica52877 said:


> How much do you need? From my last two posts you'll might have figured out I am a fabric hoarder!



PM'd you thanks



mommyof2princesses said:


> Someone needs to block me from Ebay!!!  I sold some homeschool books from last year and just about spent all of it on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth needs a new AK outfit since hers is a halter dress and we are going in Jan/Feb!  So outfit #1 planning is almost done!



That fabric is too cute. Insert the voice in my head saying:  you do not need more fabric, you do not need more fabric....


----------



## ncmomof2

All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).

I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.









This ribbon and minnie was bought on 









And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!









We leave on Saturday


----------



## wbarkhur

Not sure if anyone has seen this or not, but currently there are a few threads going about sit and stand strollers.  A few years ago someone designed and made a sling like head rest out of fabric to go on the back so the kid sitting there could rest their head on it.  Unfortunatly they didn't post directions, and because it is an older post we are not sure if they are still around.  So I was wondering if anyone on here that is better with this type of thing than I am had either done this before, or seen something like this, or would be willing to come up with something.  I (and many others) would really love to have something for this, but I am just not sure how to make it work.  Thanks so much you guys are great.


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ribbon and minnie was bought on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



You do awesome work and your kids are adorable!  I hope you all have a great time, I am sure you all will get tons of attention in those customs.  Can't wait to see pictures when you return.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

jessica52877 said:


> I know I have some Nemo fabric too. Probably the aqua with Nemo and Dory swimming around.




 Are you by chance looking to part with some of it? If so I would love to buy it off of you. I need just a 1/2 yard. 


Now as for todays chores: Finish wrap top for AK, Finish skirt for 1900 pk f, Finish SS for Chef Mickeys, and finish SS for WS. 

[I like to start stuff and not finish it before moving on. haha]


----------



## tmh0206

Diz-Mommy said:


> I almost bought a ruffler foot at Jo-Anns yesterday, but I chickened out.  I wasn't sure if it would be worth $20 or not.  Does anyone here enjoy sewing with one?
> 
> I might go back next week to see if anything new is marked down.  My Jo-anns is closing and re-opening a brand new shop 4 miles closer to my house



I am totally in LUV w/my ruffler foot...it makes ruffles sooo easy! I bought mine at the brother store, so it is for my machine, but definetly worth the money!


----------



## angel23321

wbarkhur said:


> PM'd you thanks
> 
> 
> 
> That fabric is too cute. Insert the voice in my head saying:  you do not need more fabric, you do not need more fabric....





mommyof2princesses said:


> Someone needs to block me from Ebay!!!  I sold some homeschool books from last year and just about spent all of it on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth needs a new AK outfit since hers is a halter dress and we are going in Jan/Feb!  So outfit #1 planning is almost done!



I would've bought it also..I love this fabric.


----------



## tmh0206

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ribbon and minnie was bought on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



Love the ribbons  could you please tell me how to use transfer paper to make the toy story ribbon?  I would love to try that.


----------



## DisneyKings

wbarkhur said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this or not, but currently there are a few threads going about sit and stand strollers.  A few years ago someone designed and made a sling like head rest out of fabric to go on the back so the kid sitting there could rest their head on it.  Unfortunatly they didn't post directions, and because it is an older post we are not sure if they are still around.  So I was wondering if anyone on here that is better with this type of thing than I am had either done this before, or seen something like this, or would be willing to come up with something.  I (and many others) would really love to have something for this, but I am just not sure how to make it work.  Thanks so much you guys are great.



I did that for my stroller too--I just used a towel & bungee cord.  I have a pic from the person that I saw had done one too.  I'll have to search for pics if you need them.  Basically, I folded one edge of the towel under to make a pocket to slide on the seat  then I had a strap attached to the under side to hook to the back to hold that on a little better.  I put a bungee cord across the back & looped the towel over that making a tunnel for the bungee cord to go through (like you would for elastic to go through pants but open on both ends & wide enough for the ends to fit through so you can take the bungee cord out to wash the cover).  I also made 2 big pockets on the back.  The next trip I let DD pick out ribbon to decorate it & that's what made her willing to sit back there & not fight over the front seat!  I'll look for some pics or go take some new ones if you need it.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

I don't know if this will work, but OMG I saw this and I HAVE to make it for DD. Not that I don't have enough to do already...  But it's too cute.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!

I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(

Well, here is little H's
Front




Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)


----------



## tmh0206

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



soooo cute!   I love it!!!


----------



## jas0202

jessica52877 said:


> I think it is one yard. I am way too tired to measure it but that is what I tend to buy if I just want some of it to have.



I love it!     I sent you a PM...


----------



## Piper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)


 
Sew cute!  .......  and what a good idea to leave the rick rack off the back for your DH!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



 Soooo Cute! I was hoping to get a TS dress done for DD but I just don't think it will happen. At least not before our trip.


----------



## aksunshine

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ribbon and minnie was bought on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday


Great job Denise! Super cute! And YAY!!!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



This is so cute!!! What is the pattern, Nicole? Hannah is going to look sweet in it!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi!

You've all inspired me to get busy sewing. I didn't think I had any kids I could sew for until I remembered that my dad's wife has a granddaughter who is 4 years old. Her mommy sent her measurements to me. So far I've made a pair of Easy Fits and a Simply Sweet from remnants and whatever I had on hand to be sure we had a good fit before I used fabric purchased specifically for an outfit. I figured it would save $$$, frustration and disappointment. I'm not the most techno savvy person around, but I'll see what I can do about photos.

I'm just about to make my first Vida. I have it all cut out. I used that two pencils and rubber bands trick for the tracing and then traced the results onto freezer paper. How slick was that?!?! The instructions say to zig zag stitch all the edges. Is this really necessary or do you only do it if you're using something that tends to fray? I usually zig zag the finished seams, not the individual pieces.

I thought I'd use paper grocery bags left folded flat and labeled with the pattern name and size for storing the patterns. I can stand them in a plastic storage container like a big file drawer. What do all of you do with yours? I sure could use all the ideas I can get!

Thanks in advance for all the help and advice I'm sure I'll be pestering everybody for!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



Cute, love the self printed ribbon.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



Adorable.  I love the bodice on this pattern.


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> You do awesome work and your kids are adorable!  I hope you all have a great time, I am sure you all will get tons of attention in those customs.  Can't wait to see pictures when you return.





tmh0206 said:


> Love the ribbons  could you please tell me how to use transfer paper to make the toy story ribbon?  I would love to try that.





aksunshine said:


> Great job Denise! Super cute! And YAY!!!!





tricia said:


> Cute, love the self printed ribbon.




Thanks everyone!  We are so ready to go!

For the ribbon:  All I did was find clip art online and put it into a word document (making it small of course).  It took awhile to get all the clip art!  Then just printed it onto transfer paper, cut it out and ironed it on the ribbon.  The instructions were on the girlthings website.  I don't think I would sew with it, because of washing, but bow work fine!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi!
> 
> You've all inspired me to get busy sewing. I didn't think I had any kids I could sew for until I remembered that my dad's wife has a granddaughter who is 4 years old. Her mommy sent her measurements to me. So far I've made a pair of Easy Fits and a Simply Sweet from remnants and whatever I had on hand to be sure we had a good fit before I used fabric purchased specifically for an outfit. I figured it would save $$$, frustration and disappointment. I'm not the most techno savvy person around, but I'll see what I can do about photos.
> 
> I'm just about to make my first Vida. I have it all cut out. I used that two pencils and rubber bands trick for the tracing and then traced the results onto freezer paper. How slick was that?!?! The instructions say to zig zag stitch all the edges. Is this really necessary or do you only do it if you're using something that tends to fray? I usually zig zag the finished seams, not the individual pieces.
> 
> I thought I'd use paper grocery bags left folded flat and labeled with the pattern name and size for storing the patterns. I can stand them in a plastic storage container like a big file drawer. What do all of you do with yours? I sure could use all the ideas I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help and advice I'm sure I'll be pestering everybody for!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



You do not need to zig zag the edges. I just serge the finished edges for a clean finish, although you could just zig zag the exposed finished edges. I store my patterns in large brown envelopes labeled on the outside.  

Here is a great sew a long by one of our own!
http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/07/24/vida-sew-along-part-one/


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> still working the kinks out on my 770 Brother - it feels like the tension is too loose for the upper thread, but when I tighten it, it doesnt seem to make a difference - I can almost pull my thread right through the mechanism and my stitches are all loose???? ANy ideas???


I would say it's the bobbin, at least that has been my experience. I can't use prewounds in my 770 and if I don't have the bobbin in just right it looks like it has tension issues. I'm sorry your having a hard time I know how frustrating that is!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Someone needs to block me from Ebay!!!  I sold some homeschool books from last year and just about spent all of it on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth needs a new AK outfit since hers is a halter dress and we are going in Jan/Feb!  So outfit #1 planning is almost done!


Ohhh I never found anything that pretty when I was look for LK fabric! I may have to go look again!



ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ribbon and minnie was bought on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



Love the bows, have a magical trip!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



I love the dress and your right it would be adorable to have a diaper cover with it!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

So I just realized, like almost all of Mackenzie's outfits are going to be the Simply Sweet pattern......seriously, 7 of them are. Its just too easy, and I have a major time crunch, mainly because I procrastinate  and I am very indecisive. 

Anywho, Does anyone have maybe another pattern that's super easy they can recommend. I just don't want her to wear the same dress over and over and over. I've already made the cuts for 3, and 2 are done. So 2 dresses that I can complete in 1 days time. 

I have quite the list going of to do's. 
*3 skirts, 5 SS's, 4 ruffle pants, 8 adult t's, 3 tote bags, 6 water bottle holders, 6 luggage tags, a pillow, a blanket, 2 pin holders, 4 pairs of flip flops, and *possibly* a Belle short set. I have the top done so I'll prob be finishing it before we leave. 

and 10 days before we board the plane, so 9 sewing days!


----------



## Granna4679

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I left them long enough and trimmed them after the embroidery, but it was the width that was the issue, my size was just barely big enough to work, there was less than an inch from design end to the seam.  My original plan was for capris...I had seen a store bought Capri set with embroidery on the edge and thougt I could do that!  The shorts were a compromise, I wanted the design, but needed at least 9 inches across...I didn't want to deal with piecing it so this worked best.  On a bigger size (this is an 8) it would go easier I'm sure.



See there...now there is our difference....in my size...there wouldn't be a "width" issue (there would be plenty of room)...LOL!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> still working the kinks out on my 770 Brother - it feels like the tension is too loose for the upper thread, but when I tighten it, it doesnt seem to make a difference - I can almost pull my thread right through the mechanism and my stitches are all loose???? ANy ideas???



I know I answered on FB but maybe changing the needle?  Have you tried that?  Do you have a troubleshooting book that came with the machine?  Mine is a Brother 750, but I just can't think of anything else obvious it could be.



peachygreen said:


> So I'm working on my daughters Sleeping Beauty Dress right now.  I asked her where her fairy's were to make her dresses?  She said Mom, I'm not the real Sleeping Beauty I don't have a Fairy God Mother so you have to do it yourself.  LOL    I figured y'all would get a kick out of that.  She told me I could have any mice either, but she'd pretend to be one of the girl mice and help me.



When you find the fairies....can you please send them my way...I could sooooo use some help right now.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Someone needs to block me from Ebay!!!  I sold some homeschool books from last year and just about spent all of it on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth needs a new AK outfit since hers is a halter dress and we are going in Jan/Feb!  So outfit #1 planning is almost done!



Very cute!!  I would have bought it too (and I don't even have a trip planned 




ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



Love the self-printed ribbon....great idea!!  My daughter makes hair bows...I am going to have to tell her this trick!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



How cute is that?!!!  She is going to be a doll in it.  And wow...what we don't do for our DH's so they don't get confused   Great idea!!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi!
> 
> You've all inspired me to get busy sewing. I didn't think I had any kids I could sew for until I remembered that my dad's wife has a granddaughter who is 4 years old. Her mommy sent her measurements to me. So far I've made a pair of Easy Fits and a Simply Sweet from remnants and whatever I had on hand to be sure we had a good fit before I used fabric purchased specifically for an outfit. I figured it would save $$$, frustration and disappointment. I'm not the most techno savvy person around, but I'll see what I can do about photos.
> 
> I'm just about to make my first Vida. I have it all cut out. I used that two pencils and rubber bands trick for the tracing and then traced the results onto freezer paper. How slick was that?!?! The instructions say to zig zag stitch all the edges. Is this really necessary or do you only do it if you're using something that tends to fray? I usually zig zag the finished seams, not the individual pieces.
> 
> I thought I'd use paper grocery bags left folded flat and labeled with the pattern name and size for storing the patterns. I can stand them in a plastic storage container like a big file drawer. What do all of you do with yours? I sure could use all the ideas I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help and advice I'm sure I'll be pestering everybody for!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I don't zig zag before sewing but I do finish all of my seams with a zig zag stitch.  

As for the storing of patterns....I bought 1" clear folders (they close with a flap and string tie thingy) @ an office supply store and I put them in that.  Then I labelled them with a marker on the edge.  I have about 30 or so so I stand them up on my bookshelf so I can pull out with one I need easily.  



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> So I just realized, like almost all of Mackenzie's outfits are going to be the Simply Sweet pattern......seriously, 7 of them are. Its just too easy, and I have a major time crunch, mainly because I procrastinate  and I am very indecisive.
> 
> Anywho, Does anyone have maybe another pattern that's super easy they can recommend. I just don't want her to wear the same dress over and over and over. I've already made the cuts for 3, and 2 are done. So 2 dresses that I can complete in 1 days time.
> 
> I have quite the list going of to do's.
> *3 skirts, 5 SS's, 4 ruffle pants, 8 adult t's, 3 tote bags, 6 water bottle holders, 6 luggage tags, a pillow, a blanket, 2 pin holders, 4 pairs of flip flops, and *possibly* a Belle short set. I have the top done so I'll prob be finishing it before we leave.
> 
> and 10 days before we board the plane, so 9 sewing days!



I recommend the A-line (also CarlaC on YCMT).  You can make it as a dress, or shirt, plain or add ruffle...so versatile.  It is very cute with embroidery or without. And it has instructions for making it reversible (super easy).  I promise you can cut it out and sew it up in one hour...no problem.  Adding a ruffle may add 15-20 min to that.  

OT - Just had to share this even though it has nothing to do with sewing, but I though you all might get a laugh out of it!
My daughter was at a store yesterday with my DGD5.  They were walking through the lingerie dept. when my DGD took a teddy(nightie) off the rack and said "Mom, what is this!?" <very loudly> My daughter turned around and saw what she was holding and said "Oh, that is sort of like a nightgown"....to which DGD replied "But Mom, they could see your heiney (she used another word "b_ _ t") at the slumber party"!!  Oh the things kids say!!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Granna4679 said:


> I recommend the A-line (also CarlaC on YCMT).  You can make it as a dress, or shirt, plain or add ruffle...so versatile.  It is very cute with embroidery or without. And it has instructions for making it reversible (super easy).  I promise you can cut it out and sew it up in one hour...no problem.  Adding a ruffle may add 15-20 min to that.



Thank you so much! Oh reversible sounds just my speed. When she gets dirty, flip it around!  Since I know that will happen.

Ugh. back to ironing and cutting. At least I have a wonderful friend to keep me company tonight! She and I are having a "Marathon" sewing night.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



I love love love that Toy Story fabric! I hadn't seen that before! 

Those bows are so cute!

ENABLER ALERT: Not for fabric so maybe most of you will be safe!  Toys R Us is having a sale through Saturday for Disney Princess dolls (and some other Princess stuff too, sorry I didn't look that closely at the sign): Buy 2 get 3rd free! I just got Belle, Tiana and Ariel in the soft dolls (18 months +) for DD for her birthday, Christmas and for the Disney trip bin. I wanted to give you ladies a heads up in case some girls in your lives need some Princess stuff!

Well I think I've used my exclamation point quota for now.


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> OT - Just had to share this even though it has nothing to do with sewing, but I though you all might get a laugh out of it!
> My daughter was at a store yesterday with my DGD5.  They were walking through the lingerie dept. when my DGD took a teddy(nightie) off the rack and said "Mom, what is this!?" <very loudly> My daughter turned around and saw what she was holding and said "Oh, that is sort of like a nightgown"....to which DGD replied "But Mom, they could see your heiney (she used another word "b_ _ t") at the slumber party"!!  Oh the things kids say!!



 Little people are so funny!! I just love them!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

BorkBorkBork said:


> ENABLER ALERT: Not for fabric so maybe most of you will be safe!  Toys R Us is having a sale through Saturday for Disney Princess dolls (and some other Princess stuff too, sorry I didn't look that closely at the sign): Buy 2 get 3rd free! I just got Belle, Tiana and Ariel in the soft dolls (18 months +) for DD for her birthday, Christmas and for the Disney trip bin. I wanted to give you ladies a heads up in case some girls in your lives need some Princess stuff!
> 
> Well I think I've used my exclamation point quota for now.



uh oh....I think I know where I am going when DH goes Fishing.  Mackenzie loves the princess babies!


----------



## tmh0206

is anyone having a problem getting on to the big give pages?  I cant seem to find the page today.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I love all of the new items!!  The Toy Story dress is TOO cute!! And I love the bows - genius for self-printed ribbons!!!

I have a question.  DD7 wants to be Irridessa for Halloween.  We've got the yellow tutu skirt and wings and will take a yellow tee/tank and make the shirt.  She wants the sunflower seed on the front.  I can't find an embroidery design or applique design for it!  Anyone have a clue or know where I could find one?? THANKS!


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ribbon and minnie was bought on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday


YAY!! All your outfits are GREAT!!! love the bows too! Making your own ribbon ? you get the creativity prize!!! Have a wonderful trip and take lots of pictures to show us!!



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> I don't know if this will work, but OMG I saw this and I HAVE to make it for DD. Not that I don't have enough to do already...  But it's too cute.



I love it too!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



I love it!!! The red polka dot really coordinates so well!! Cant wait to see Hannah in it!!


----------



## jeniamt

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front



I LOVE this dress!  I too must know what pattern you used!


Question... anyone own a Babylock Ellegante BLG?  Do you like it and what do you think it should retail for?  DH knows someone at his work who may want to part with it, she has had it for 3 years and used it moderately for the first 2 years and not at all this last year.  Problem is she asked him how much he would be willing to pay for it?????  She said she wasn't sure how much it was worth.  Thanks for any input you may have!!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks everyone!  We are so ready to go!
> 
> For the ribbon:  All I did was find clip art online and put it into a word document (making it small of course).  It took awhile to get all the clip art!  Then just printed it onto transfer paper, cut it out and ironed it on the ribbon.  The instructions were on the girlthings website.  I don't think I would sew with it, because of washing, but bow work fine!



I saw that on there but hadn't gotten around to trying it yet.  Looks like I'll have to get on it!  Your ribbon looks GREAT!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

The pattern came from a book...
Sewing With Whimsy
by Kari Mecca
the particular pattern I used is Simply Sundress (18m and 24m only)
other patterns go from size 2 to 6 (there is a sleeveless sundress, and a puffed sleeve dress) along with incredible details with faux wrap sleeves and bodice, and rick rack flowers and all sorts of other amazing details to "wow" up your outfits.

I'm working on another pattern in the book now, but for Megan, with the Nemo fabric everyone has been chatting about (Nemo and Dory on turquoise)
Hers are more complicated than Hannah's.
Its surreal sewing for a trip I don't even know if I will get to go on.

Dad is not doing well. Hospice care has started. They will arrive tomorrow with a hospital bed, etc. He does not have the strength to get out of bed and to the shower.
I spend my days trying not to cry- or hiding it from the kids (like if I'm driving)
I am going back this weekend and again on the 2nd.
We leave on the 10th


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The pattern came from a book...
> Sewing With Whimsy
> by Kari Mecca
> the particular pattern I used is Simply Sundress (18m and 24m only)
> other patterns go from size 2 to 6 (there is a sleeveless sundress, and a puffed sleeve dress) along with incredible details with faux wrap sleeves and bodice, and rick rack flowers and all sorts of other amazing details to "wow" up your outfits.
> 
> I'm working on another pattern in the book now, but for Megan, with the Nemo fabric everyone has been chatting about (Nemo and Dory on turquoise)
> Hers are more complicated than Hannah's.
> Its surreal sewing for a trip I don't even know if I will get to go on.
> 
> Dad is not doing well. Hospice care has started. They will arrive tomorrow with a hospital bed, etc. He does not have the strength to get out of bed and to the shower.
> I spend my days trying not to cry- or hiding it from the kids (like if I'm driving)
> I am going back this weekend and again on the 2nd.
> We leave on the 10th



I'm so sorry about your Dad Nicole.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The pattern came from a book...
> Sewing With Whimsy
> by Kari Mecca
> the particular pattern I used is Simply Sundress (18m and 24m only)
> other patterns go from size 2 to 6 (there is a sleeveless sundress, and a puffed sleeve dress) along with incredible details with faux wrap sleeves and bodice, and rick rack flowers and all sorts of other amazing details to "wow" up your outfits.
> 
> I'm working on another pattern in the book now, but for Megan, with the Nemo fabric everyone has been chatting about (Nemo and Dory on turquoise)
> Hers are more complicated than Hannah's.
> Its surreal sewing for a trip I don't even know if I will get to go on.
> 
> Dad is not doing well. Hospice care has started. They will arrive tomorrow with a hospital bed, etc. He does not have the strength to get out of bed and to the shower.
> I spend my days trying not to cry- or hiding it from the kids (like if I'm driving)
> I am going back this weekend and again on the 2nd.
> We leave on the 10th



That book sounds cool; I'll have to look that one up.  I'm really sorry to hear that your dad isn't doing well.


----------



## woodkins

Nicole, I am so sorry for your Dad. I will keep you all in my prayers. Hospice is a beautiful thing that they are able to do for your dad and your entire family. I pray that you all find peace.

On a lighter note....we are off to WDW in the morning!!! Gianna is so excited she can barely get to sleep. Our customs are packed & our flight is at 10 am so we get to eat dinner in the world. Can't wait to get back and share lots of pictures. I will keep my eyes open for other Disbou's. If you see a grumpy husband with a cute wife  and a bratty 8 yr old little diva that will be me, so feel free to come over & say hi!


----------



## LKD

It's been so long since I've been here! I've been absent most of the summer! I was right, I only come on here when I'm procastinating school work  

Let's see this summer, I made;

Tinkerbell!





Belle's Pink dress (It's not finished; I need to add a zipper (I'm pinned in!), the stripe down the skirt and the ruffles at the bottom)





and a Jasmine swimsuit! It ties in the back like a swim suit! I'm going to buy some more swimsuit material in gold to add to the top and make it a halter to make it look like her necklace  strapless does not flatter me at all





I am soo happy that october is coming up! That means I finally get to dress up at Disneyland  I'm going on the 1st as Drizella. I need to finish my gown and start my friend's Anastasia!  Yes I know I have a week for that!

I'm going again as Tinkerbell so as you can see in the pic at the top, my wings are so small you can barely see them so I decided to make them and here's one. I'm still working on the rest. They came out so big!





I'm remaking my Belle gown also. I'm going to go see the Beauty and the Beast theater showing next Wednesday in it (and a school event on the 9th!) so I'm a bit pressured for time.
Here's the top. The shoulder and flowers are just pinned on; I still need to sew boning into the lining and attach it to the bodice 





Oh! I finished my cousin's Tiana dress! I took her to Disneyland on her birthday in it and it really hurt that she wanted to take it off after a few hours  even after I ended up in the ER for overworking myself trying to finish on time.
I have a few things to fix, the petals on the top keep drooping and the petals in the skirt keep moving on top of one another!




Oh the yellow skirt fabric is the same as the fabric in my Belle gown


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

@LKD -gorgeous! You are so talented!

Some of you have said you don't use a pattern, I'm not that talented! How do you do it?!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks everyone!  We are so ready to go!
> 
> For the ribbon:  All I did was find clip art online and put it into a word document (making it small of course).  It took awhile to get all the clip art!  Then just printed it onto transfer paper, cut it out and ironed it on the ribbon.  The instructions were on the girlthings website.  I don't think I would sew with it, because of washing, but bow work fine!




 You are my idol... seriously... you've got 4 kids, if I remember right you homeschool, and you still have time to create such beautiful stuff, and you don't even use patterns!!!! You've got to tell me the trick! I've got one less child than you, I am only homeschooling my preschooler, and I can never ever get anything done, LoL! Do you just not sleep or something? Haha! I hope you guys have a super fantastic trip! Mine seems so far away!!


----------



## ncmomof2

MyDisneyTrio said:


> You are my idol... seriously... you've got 4 kids, if I remember right you homeschool, and you still have time to create such beautiful stuff, and you don't even use patterns!!!! You've got to tell me the trick! I've got one less child than you, I am only homeschooling my preschooler, and I can never ever get anything done, LoL! Do you just not sleep or something? Haha! I hope you guys have a super fantastic trip! Mine seems so far away!!




Thanks!  Not using a pattern has more to do with being impatient with reading and figuring them out (I also had bad experiences trying to figure out the Simplicity and McCall patterns when I first started out)!  The bad part is that I can only sewing for my kids (or someone I have access to measure and try things on!).  I did most of my sewing before we started school 5 weeks ago.  I started in July to make sure I wuld be finished.  My girls nap each afternoon for about 3 hours so I use that time to sew while the boys are playing.  That time is cut now because of school work but there are always weekends and nights   The bows get done while watching TV at night.  Housework is what suffers


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

I just wanted to come and do the single digit dance.
[my ticker is wrong, its really 9 days, but I can't change it for some reason]

Now for the dancing.....



and now for the fact there is 8 sewing days.....


----------



## snikelfrizt

Has anyone seen the Dr Suess fabric at a fabric store? Thanks


----------



## WyomingMomof6

LKD said:


> Oh the yellow skirt fabric is the same as the fabric in my Belle gown




Wow!  All of your stuff is incredible!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> I found this ribbon at Hobby Lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ribbon and minnie was bought on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



I love those bows!  I may have to try that trick of clip art and transfer paper someday!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)





aksunshine said:


> Great job Denise! Super cute! And YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> it!



Love that dress!  So cute!  I haven't seen the Toy Story fabric before, where did you find?  So sorry about your Dad.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Granna4679

snikelfrizt said:


> Has anyone seen the Dr Suess fabric at a fabric store? Thanks



I haven't seen it at the stores yet but I had pre-ordered it from fabrics.com and it came yesterday.  I am in love with it....don't want to cut it up 

LKD - Your dresses are amazing.  You have been busy.

Nicole - I hope everything is going okay with your dad today.  I am so sorry he isn't doing well.  Prayers still being said!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I had ordered my Dr Suess from overrainbow.com It came and has already been washed!LOL
Today is a cleaning and reorganize day with a hint of "we don't use it - we are getting rid of it!" thrown in.  Hopefully by the end of this day my new sewing area will be all done and we can have the dinning room as a dinning room again!
ETA - I fixed the website - sorry to anyone who tried it before! I went with the name of the store - "Over the Rainbow"


----------



## McDuck

Opinions---about to do my first ever applique for real...

This is going to be on an A-line for my daughter.  I wanted to practice with the real fabric before doing it for real.  I was about to rethread my machine with green thread that goes with the calico, but I'm wondering if I should stick with the beige (that matches the polka dots).  I know the green will disguise any flaws better, but I'm wondering if it pops better in the beige.  (And I plan on going back to fill in by hand before assembling the dress regardless of the color I go with.)






So, what do you all think?  Should I stick with the beige or go with the green?

Edit--I realized after posting that I didn't really offer a comparison so.... this is how the green looks:


----------



## Disneymom1218

McDuck said:


> Opinions---about to do my first ever applique for real...
> 
> This is going to be on an A-line for my daughter.  I wanted to practice with the real fabric before doing it for real.  I was about to rethread my machine with green thread that goes with the calico, but I'm wondering if I should stick with the beige (that matches the polka dots).  I know the green will disguise any flaws better, but I'm wondering if it pops better in the beige.  (And I plan on going back to fill in by hand before assembling the dress regardless of the color I go with.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you all think?  Should I stick with the beige or go with the green?



I like the beige.  good job


----------



## thebeesknees

McDuck said:


> Opinions---about to do my first ever applique for real...
> 
> This is going to be on an A-line for my daughter.  I wanted to practice with the real fabric before doing it for real.  I was about to rethread my machine with green thread that goes with the calico, but I'm wondering if I should stick with the beige (that matches the polka dots).  I know the green will disguise any flaws better, but I'm wondering if it pops better in the beige.  (And I plan on going back to fill in by hand before assembling the dress regardless of the color I go with.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you all think?  Should I stick with the beige or go with the green?
> 
> Edit--I realized after posting that I didn't really offer a comparison so.... this is how the green looks:



I like the beige better, too. I got that same Tinkerbell fabric today at Walmart - they had it marked down to $2 a yard along with the "Second star to the right" writing one, and the quilt panel was $4, so I snapped up a panel and a couple yards of each of the others. I can't decide if I want to try a Feliz out of it or use the quilt panel for a Vida - decisions, decisions! Look forward to seeing your finished product!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OOOH that Lion King fabric is sooooo great!
> 
> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (minus one loop of ribbon and no rick rack, so that DH can tell the front from the back)



LOVE that dress!!  That gives me a great idea now that I have a little girl to match up themes with her two older brothers.  



ncmomof2 said:


> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday



Have a FANTASTIC TRIP!!  I love that Toy Story bow, any chance you'd be willing to share the word file?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love those bows!  I may have to try that trick of clip art and transfer paper someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress!  So cute!  I haven't seen the Toy Story fabric before, where did you find?  So sorry about your Dad.  Big hugs to you.



The Toy Story fabric came from Adi- she ordered a whole bolt from her store, than a bunch of us bought it off her, she cut and shipped. 
*Adi*- are you around? Do you still have yardage available?

Im so sad Megan does not want a dress out of the fabric. I still have a lot, but I can't part with it. I must do something with it!

Dad is declining, although he ate and drank today.


----------



## NiniMorris

Beautiful stuff lately...only had 15 pages to catch up on!

I tried to post earlier today, but either my computer or the site wasn't happy so it went to cyberland...

Surgery was Monday and went pretty good.  I had a rough first night, but since I can't remember it too much I guess that is ok!

I'm in a lot less pain than I thought I would be...but I am extremely bored!  I'm tempted to have hubby bring up the embroidery machine and teach him how to work it.  He won't go for it!


I had read that after this surgery, you spent 22 hours sleeping and 2 hours walking.  I thought it sounded rather strange, but it is true.  If I am not walking I am sleeping!  Recuperating is not for the faint of heart!  LOL

Now..back to bed for me!

Nini

Thanks for all the good thoughts, wishes and especially the prayers!


----------



## squirrel

I posted a few days ago but I guess my post got lost with all the beautiful things posted.

I'm leaving next week and I haven't started the fabric for the autograph quilt I want to make.  I've never made a quilt before and so I want to make sure I am getting it cut correctly.

Wash and iron the fabric, iron freezer paper to the wrong side of the fabric and then cut out squares.  What size should I cut?

I will have a small clipboard that I will make a frame to go over the fabric squares so the characters don't sign too close to the edge.

Anything else I should know?


----------



## babynala

ncmomof2 said:


> All bows are finished and only one shirt to make today (my dad lost one of his from last year).
> 
> And this one, I printed my own ribbon using transfer paper   I had seen this before but never tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Saturday


Love all the bows and the transfers came out great.  Have a great trip!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I finished Hannah's Toy Story dress (although I should probably do a diaper cover or shorts) Megan told me she didn't want a dress out of the Toy Story fabric. ;(
> 
> Well, here is little H's
> Front


So cute.  Love all the colors. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Dad is not doing well. Hospice care has started. They will arrive tomorrow with a hospital bed, etc. He does not have the strength to get out of bed and to the shower.
> I spend my days trying not to cry- or hiding it from the kids (like if I'm driving)
> I am going back this weekend and again on the 2nd.
> We leave on the 10th


Sorry to hear about your dad.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



LKD said:


> It's been so long since I've been here! I've been absent most of the summer! I was right, I only come on here when I'm procastinating school work
> 
> Let's see this summer, I made;
> 
> Tinkerbell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle's Pink dress (It's not finished; I need to add a zipper (I'm pinned in!), the stripe down the skirt and the ruffles at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Jasmine swimsuit! It ties in the back like a swim suit! I'm going to buy some more swimsuit material in gold to add to the top and make it a halter to make it look like her necklace  strapless does not flatter me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soo happy that october is coming up! That means I finally get to dress up at Disneyland  I'm going on the 1st as Drizella. I need to finish my gown and start my friend's Anastasia!  Yes I know I have a week for that!
> 
> I'm going again as Tinkerbell so as you can see in the pic at the top, my wings are so small you can barely see them so I decided to make them and here's one. I'm still working on the rest. They came out so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm remaking my Belle gown also. I'm going to go see the Beauty and the Beast theater showing next Wednesday in it (and a school event on the 9th!) so I'm a bit pressured for time.
> Here's the top. The shoulder and flowers are just pinned on; I still need to sew boning into the lining and attach it to the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I finished my cousin's Tiana dress! I took her to Disneyland on her birthday in it and it really hurt that she wanted to take it off after a few hours  even after I ended up in the ER for overworking myself trying to finish on time.
> I have a few things to fix, the petals on the top keep drooping and the petals in the skirt keep moving on top of one another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the yellow skirt fabric is the same as the fabric in my Belle gown


WOW WOW WOW.  You have been busy.  Love the Jasmine bathing suit.  Those Tink wings are amazing.  Your cousin's Tiana dress is beautiful!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I did most of my sewing before we started school 5 weeks ago.  I started in July to make sure I wuld be finished.  My girls nap each afternoon for about 3 hours so I use that time to sew while the boys are playing.  That time is cut now because of school work but there are always weekends and nights   The bows get done while watching TV at night.  Housework is what suffers


When it is anything vs. housework the anything always wins.   



McDuck said:


> Opinions---about to do my first ever applique for real...
> 
> This is going to be on an A-line for my daughter.  I wanted to practice with the real fabric before doing it for real.  I was about to rethread my machine with green thread that goes with the calico, but I'm wondering if I should stick with the beige (that matches the polka dots).  I know the green will disguise any flaws better, but I'm wondering if it pops better in the beige.  (And I plan on going back to fill in by hand before assembling the dress regardless of the color I go with.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you all think?  Should I stick with the beige or go with the green?
> 
> Edit--I realized after posting that I didn't really offer a comparison so.... this is how the green looks:


Great job on your applique.  I think the beige really makes it pop.  



NiniMorris said:


> Beautiful stuff lately...only had 15 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I tried to post earlier today, but either my computer or the site wasn't happy so it went to cyberland...
> 
> Surgery was Monday and went pretty good.  I had a rough first night, but since I can't remember it too much I guess that is ok!
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain than I thought I would be...but I am extremely bored!  I'm tempted to have hubby bring up the embroidery machine and teach him how to work it.  He won't go for it!
> 
> 
> I had read that after this surgery, you spent 22 hours sleeping and 2 hours walking.  I thought it sounded rather strange, but it is true.  If I am not walking I am sleeping!  Recuperating is not for the faint of heart!  LOL
> 
> Now..back to bed for me!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts, wishes and especially the prayers!


Glad your surgery went well.  I hope you have a speedy recovery.  Your husband is smart not to bring up that embroidery machine - I know you would keep him busy, even after you are feeling better!


----------



## froggy33

Has anyone ever done embroidered Ts for the Blue Man group at Universal?  I need ideas. Thanks!


----------



## miprender

LKD  Love all your creations



TinkerbelleMom said:


>







jas0202 said:


>



That came out great. DD is going as Jessie and I cannot find  a costume that will fit her. Her brothers are going as Buzz & Woody.



littlepeppers said:


> My Brother hates Coats & Clark thread too.  I brought my machine in b/c of it also & how shame I was to find out that it was my thread quality that was the problem.  Thankfully I wasn't charged, but I did buy $40 in new thread & a rolled hem foot from him.



I have been having the same problem with my bobbin too. Maybe our brother machines are revolting. But I will never buy Coats&Clark again. It kept jamming my machine but now I am not sure if I have damaged it. So I might take mine in just to be looked at.



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> So I just realized, like almost all of Mackenzie's outfits are going to be the Simply Sweet pattern......seriously, 7 of them are. Its just too easy, and I have a major time crunch, mainly because I procrastinate  and I am very indecisive.
> 
> Anywho, Does anyone have maybe another pattern that's super easy they can recommend. I just don't want her to wear the same dress over and over and over. I've already made the cuts for 3, and 2 are done. So 2 dresses that I can complete in 1 days time.



I really liked the Criss Cross dress. There is no pattern but it goes together quite easily. I am no expert sewer and it probably only took 2 hours to cut and sew.



NiniMorris said:


> Surgery was Monday and went pretty good.  I had a rough first night, but since I can't remember it too much I guess that is ok!
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain than I thought I would be...but I am extremely bored!  I'm tempted to have hubby bring up the embroidery machine and teach him how to work it.  He won't go for it!
> 
> 
> I had read that after this surgery, you spent 22 hours sleeping and 2 hours walking.  I thought it sounded rather strange, but it is true.  If I am not walking I am sleeping!  Recuperating is not for the faint of heart!  LOL
> 
> Now..back to bed for me!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts, wishes and especially the prayers!



 Glad to hear your surgery went great. Praying for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

froggy33 said:


> Has anyone ever done embroidered Ts for the Blue Man group at Universal?  I need ideas. Thanks!



I didn't, but I have to tell you we had a great time at that show!  Dh was one of the people picked to go on stage and be a part of the show.  You are warned repeatedly not to photo or video anything but it was so hard not to.  I won't blow any surprises, but he was the guy who got painted


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> I posted a few days ago but I guess my post got lost with all the beautiful things posted.
> 
> I'm leaving next week and I haven't started the fabric for the autograph quilt I want to make.  I've never made a quilt before and so I want to make sure I am getting it cut correctly.
> 
> Wash and iron the fabric, iron freezer paper to the wrong side of the fabric and then cut out squares.  What size should I cut?
> 
> I will have a small clipboard that I will make a frame to go over the fabric squares so the characters don't sign too close to the edge.
> 
> Anything else I should know?



OK..quick post...

The way I did mine was...iron and starch the fabric, then iron on the freezer paper.  I cut my paper first, but you could iron it on first and then cut.  That step is a personal preference.

The size of the squares depends on the quilt you are going to make.  Although I do advise making the square an inch larger than you intend to use.  (It is much easier to cut off the extra fabric than to add fabric after the fact!) I made mine 8 x 8, and then used 8 x 8 squares of other fabric and did kind of a checkerboard design with them.

Make sure you use fabric markers and not sharpies for the characters to sign.

I had a grand idea of embroidering the character on the square and then having the character sign that square and use colors other than white.  It was a great idea but it is soooooo not happening this trip!  LOL

Good luck!

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> I posted a few days ago but I guess my post got lost with all the beautiful things posted.
> 
> I'm leaving next week and I haven't started the fabric for the autograph quilt I want to make.  I've never made a quilt before and so I want to make sure I am getting it cut correctly.
> 
> Wash and iron the fabric, iron freezer paper to the wrong side of the fabric and then cut out squares.  What size should I cut?
> 
> I will have a small clipboard that I will make a frame to go over the fabric squares so the characters don't sign too close to the edge.
> 
> Anything else I should know?



I've never made one of these, but I would think the end result may be the size of the autograph books. Plus room for trimming and sewing. I'd guess about an 8X8.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LKD said:


> It's been so long since I've been here! I've been absent most of the summer! I was right, I only come on here when I'm procastinating school work
> 
> Let's see this summer, I made;
> 
> Tinkerbell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle's Pink dress (It's not finished; I need to add a zipper (I'm pinned in!), the stripe down the skirt and the ruffles at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Jasmine swimsuit! It ties in the back like a swim suit! I'm going to buy some more swimsuit material in gold to add to the top and make it a halter to make it look like her necklace  strapless does not flatter me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soo happy that october is coming up! That means I finally get to dress up at Disneyland  I'm going on the 1st as Drizella. I need to finish my gown and start my friend's Anastasia!  Yes I know I have a week for that!
> 
> I'm going again as Tinkerbell so as you can see in the pic at the top, my wings are so small you can barely see them so I decided to make them and here's one. I'm still working on the rest. They came out so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm remaking my Belle gown also. I'm going to go see the Beauty and the Beast theater showing next Wednesday in it (and a school event on the 9th!) so I'm a bit pressured for time.
> Here's the top. The shoulder and flowers are just pinned on; I still need to sew boning into the lining and attach it to the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I finished my cousin's Tiana dress! I took her to Disneyland on her birthday in it and it really hurt that she wanted to take it off after a few hours  even after I ended up in the ER for overworking myself trying to finish on time.
> I have a few things to fix, the petals on the top keep drooping and the petals in the skirt keep moving on top of one another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the yellow skirt fabric is the same as the fabric in my Belle gown



I love everything. Your so talented. Do you and your friend go to alot of Halloween parties? Or do you just wear costumes there? I love the bathing suit idea. I might have to try that for Kirsta.


----------



## aksunshine

*Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*

http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495


----------



## aksunshine

LKD said:


> It's been so long since I've been here! I've been absent most of the summer! I was right, I only come on here when I'm procastinating school work
> 
> Let's see this summer, I made;
> 
> Tinkerbell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle's Pink dress (It's not finished; I need to add a zipper (I'm pinned in!), the stripe down the skirt and the ruffles at the bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Jasmine swimsuit! It ties in the back like a swim suit! I'm going to buy some more swimsuit material in gold to add to the top and make it a halter to make it look like her necklace  strapless does not flatter me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soo happy that october is coming up! That means I finally get to dress up at Disneyland  I'm going on the 1st as Drizella. I need to finish my gown and start my friend's Anastasia!  Yes I know I have a week for that!
> 
> I'm going again as Tinkerbell so as you can see in the pic at the top, my wings are so small you can barely see them so I decided to make them and here's one. I'm still working on the rest. They came out so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm remaking my Belle gown also. I'm going to go see the Beauty and the Beast theater showing next Wednesday in it (and a school event on the 9th!) so I'm a bit pressured for time.
> Here's the top. The shoulder and flowers are just pinned on; I still need to sew boning into the lining and attach it to the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I finished my cousin's Tiana dress! I took her to Disneyland on her birthday in it and it really hurt that she wanted to take it off after a few hours  even after I ended up in the ER for overworking myself trying to finish on time.
> I have a few things to fix, the petals on the top keep drooping and the petals in the skirt keep moving on top of one another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the yellow skirt fabric is the same as the fabric in my Belle gown




OH WOW!!!!


Seeing this reminds me that Beauty and the Beast the musical is going to be local in December. I really want to take Isabelle and the boys to see it! I saw it YEARS ago with my theatre troop! It is a fabulous production! So I guess customs will be in order, huh? LOL! But what should I do for Gabriel???


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> OK..quick post...
> 
> The way I did mine was...iron and starch the fabric, then iron on the freezer paper.  I cut my paper first, but you could iron it on first and then cut.  That step is a personal preference.
> 
> The size of the squares depends on the quilt you are going to make.  Although I do advise making the square an inch larger than you intend to use.  (It is much easier to cut off the extra fabric than to add fabric after the fact!) I made mine 8 x 8, and then used 8 x 8 squares of other fabric and did kind of a checkerboard design with them.
> 
> Make sure you use fabric markers and not sharpies for the characters to sign.
> 
> I had a grand idea of embroidering the character on the square and then having the character sign that square and use colors other than white.  It was a great idea but it is soooooo not happening this trip!  LOL
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Nini



What happens if you use Sharpies?  I never made it into Abbotsford to get fabric markers.  The characters signed T-shirts last year with the Sharpies and they are fine.

So the seam allowance for quilts is an inch?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I will be away for the weekend, but if you have any questions about Madison's big give, just pm me and I'll get back to you on Sunday!!!

We are doing great for Madisons family - poor little thing feel and broke her tailbone today!!!! She also has some swollen lymph nodes under her arm that they will investigate on Monday. Please pray for her mom, Tammy - this is so hard on her too!!!

If anyone would like to make a bag for Tammy(Madison's mom ) or Paula (Madison's grandma) they'd be so appreciative. Or any tshirts for Tammy or Paula - it'd be so nice for them!!!

Thanks for considering!!!! Its amazing what we can accomplish when we all work together!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

OT-
I just don't know what to do. 
Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.

I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.

I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.

On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.

I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.

I just don't know...


----------



## wbarkhur

NiniMorris said:


> Beautiful stuff lately...only had 15 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I tried to post earlier today, but either my computer or the site wasn't happy so it went to cyberland...
> 
> Surgery was Monday and went pretty good.  I had a rough first night, but since I can't remember it too much I guess that is ok!
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain than I thought I would be...but I am extremely bored!  I'm tempted to have hubby bring up the embroidery machine and teach him how to work it.  He won't go for it!
> 
> 
> I had read that after this surgery, you spent 22 hours sleeping and 2 hours walking.  I thought it sounded rather strange, but it is true.  If I am not walking I am sleeping!  Recuperating is not for the faint of heart!  LOL
> 
> Now..back to bed for me!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts, wishes and especially the prayers!



I am glad to hear all went well.  I was wondering how long they could keep you away.  Glad you are back.  Hope your healing continues to go well.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...



I am so sorry to hear about your dad.  We had a similar dilema with my grandmother.  Knew she was not going to make it much longer, and had a wedding to go to.  We really struggled with what to do, but ultimatly my grandpa told us that we needed to go, because it was what she would want us to do.  It was hard to go and enjoy ourselves, but at the same time it was nice to be able to go and "forget"  and have some fun. I hope you can make a decision, and have peace with it either way.


----------



## eyor44

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...



 been there, it's not easy


----------



## eyor44

aksunshine said:


> *Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495



Oh Alicia, the smiles on their faces. Priceless!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Beautiful stuff lately...only had 15 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I tried to post earlier today, but either my computer or the site wasn't happy so it went to cyberland...
> 
> Surgery was Monday and went pretty good.  I had a rough first night, but since I can't remember it too much I guess that is ok!
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain than I thought I would be...but I am extremely bored!  I'm tempted to have hubby bring up the embroidery machine and teach him how to work it.  He won't go for it!
> 
> 
> I had read that after this surgery, you spent 22 hours sleeping and 2 hours walking.  I thought it sounded rather strange, but it is true.  If I am not walking I am sleeping!  Recuperating is not for the faint of heart!  LOL
> 
> Now..back to bed for me!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts, wishes and especially the prayers!



I'm glad you are recovering nicely! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...



OH Nicole, I'm so sorry you are going through this.    I wish I had some words of wisdom for you.  I can send you my prayers though.


----------



## VBAndrea

I haven't been MIA, I became logged out when we lost power and I've tried numerous times logging back in.  Sometimes I can log back in but then when I try to post it acts as if I'm not logged in at all.  Today it logged me in first try so hopefully this will post.

I was contemplating an October mother/daughter trip, but decided there was no way I could get my act together in time, so maybe late winter we'll do something.  I've always wanted to see all the Halloween decor though.  We shall see -- I'm not setting anything definite up yet.

There have been some amazing items posted!  



McDuck said:


> Opinions---about to do my first ever applique for real...
> 
> This is going to be on an A-line for my daughter.  I wanted to practice with the real fabric before doing it for real.  I was about to rethread my machine with green thread that goes with the calico, but I'm wondering if I should stick with the beige (that matches the polka dots).  I know the green will disguise any flaws better, but I'm wondering if it pops better in the beige.  (And I plan on going back to fill in by hand before assembling the dress regardless of the color I go with.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you all think?  Should I stick with the beige or go with the green?
> 
> Edit--I realized after posting that I didn't really offer a comparison so.... this is how the green looks:


I like the beige -- it does make it pop more 



NiniMorris said:


> Beautiful stuff lately...only had 15 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I tried to post earlier today, but either my computer or the site wasn't happy so it went to cyberland...
> 
> Surgery was Monday and went pretty good.  I had a rough first night, but since I can't remember it too much I guess that is ok!
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain than I thought I would be...but I am extremely bored!  I'm tempted to have hubby bring up the embroidery machine and teach him how to work it.  He won't go for it!
> 
> 
> I had read that after this surgery, you spent 22 hours sleeping and 2 hours walking.  I thought it sounded rather strange, but it is true.  If I am not walking I am sleeping!  Recuperating is not for the faint of heart!  LOL
> 
> Now..back to bed for me!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts, wishes and especially the prayers!


I have been thinking of you and your surgery.  I am glad it went well.  I had some major jaw surgery three or four years ago and it was a horrible feeling going through recovery, but in the long run you'll come out shining.  Hoping for a speedy recovery so you can get back to your sewing!



aksunshine said:


> *Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495


That's adorable!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...




I tried logging on numerous times to write to you specifically.  I don't know if you remember or not, but I lost my Dad to cancer a couple of years and the patterns your Dad is going through couldn't be more similar.  You need to decide what is best for you and your family.  Would your Dad want you to be with him and your Mother or would he want to see you having fun with your immediate family?  Would your Mother want or expect you to come home from your trip if he passed away while you were gone?   Would a vacation be a good and welcome distraction or would you feel worse if you weren't home?  Everyone's family situation is different.  I have confidence that you will decide to do what works out best for you and your family.  I am so very sorry you are having to go through this.  My heart aches for you and my thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

VBAndrea said:


> I tried logging on numerous times to write to you specifically.  I don't know if you remember or not, but I lost my Dad to cancer a couple of years and the patterns your Dad is going through couldn't be more similar.  You need to decide what is best for you and your family.  Would your Dad want you to be with him and your Mother or would he want to see you having fun with your immediate family?  Would your Mother want or expect you to come home from your trip if he passed away while you were gone?   Would a vacation be a good and welcome distraction or would you feel worse if you weren't home?  Everyone's family situation is different.  I have confidence that you will decide to do what works out best for you and your family.  I am so very sorry you are having to go through this.  My heart aches for you and my thoughts are with you in this difficult time.



I do remember now that you say that (otherwise I associate you with my tye dye batik fabric LOL)
Yes- he would expect me to be there to help my Mom, because my Brother is only helping in a limited way (shows up for an hour and snaps at her about everythere). But Dad's opinion of WDW is sort of low. He might feel differently if it were Bermuda or Hawaii or something.
and Yes- my family would expect me to come home immediately if he passed. But how could I enjoy those remaining days? I would need to be there to phone my parents friends, help make arrangements, etc.
Really, I dont think I can enjoy the trip even now.

I now know I will cancel, but I need a few more days to digest that. Someone on the Wait list for a 1 bedroom for a week at the Boardwalk will be very happy.


----------



## Piper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I do remember now that you say that (otherwise I associate you with my tye dye batik fabric LOL)
> Yes- he would expect me to be there to help my Mom, because my Brother is only helping in a limited way (shows up for an hour and snaps at her about everythere). But Dad's opinion of WDW is sort of low. He might feel differently if it were Bermuda or Hawaii or something.
> and Yes- my family would expect me to come home immediately if he passed. But how could I enjoy those remaining days? I would need to be there to phone my parents friends, help make arrangements, etc.
> Really, I dont think I can enjoy the trip even now.
> 
> I now know I will cancel, but I need a few more days to digest that. Someone on the Wait list for a 1 bedroom for a week at the Boardwalk will be very happy.


 
Your family will be in my prayers.  I'll be praying for strength to get through this time and peace in your heart.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...



Oh Nicole... Its so difficult to go through this. I'll keep on praying for you all. Its times like this that we really need to rely on God's strength because our own just isnt enough.


----------



## Granna4679

McDuck said:


> Opinions---about to do my first ever applique for real...
> 
> This is going to be on an A-line for my daughter.  I wanted to practice with the real fabric before doing it for real.  I was about to rethread my machine with green thread that goes with the calico, but I'm wondering if I should stick with the beige (that matches the polka dots).  I know the green will disguise any flaws better, but I'm wondering if it pops better in the beige.  (And I plan on going back to fill in by hand before assembling the dress regardless of the color I go with.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you all think?  Should I stick with the beige or go with the green?
> 
> Edit--I realized after posting that I didn't really offer a comparison so.... this is how the green looks:



I like the beige!!

Nini - I am happy to see you back to the computer but take it easy...those sewing projects can wait!  You seem to be recovering nicely...I am guessing you will be back at it before the recommended wait time! 

Nicole - I am so sorry you are having to make this decision.  But for now, if being with your mother at this time and helping her is what is weighing on your heart, then your gut feeling is probably the way to go.  You can reschedule your trip and you will be able to enjoy it completely then.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I do remember now that you say that (otherwise I associate you with my tye dye batik fabric LOL)
> Yes- he would expect me to be there to help my Mom, because my Brother is only helping in a limited way (shows up for an hour and snaps at her about everythere). But Dad's opinion of WDW is sort of low. He might feel differently if it were Bermuda or Hawaii or something.
> and Yes- my family would expect me to come home immediately if he passed. But how could I enjoy those remaining days? I would need to be there to phone my parents friends, help make arrangements, etc.
> Really, I dont think I can enjoy the trip even now.
> 
> I now know I will cancel, but I need a few more days to digest that. Someone on the Wait list for a 1 bedroom for a week at the Boardwalk will be very happy.




I'm so sorry you are going through this and also that you need to cancel your trip that you were so looking forward to.  I hope you are able to reschedule once everything is settled and really be able to relax and enjoy your trip.  Prayers for you and your family as you go through this difficult time.  I lost my father to cancer several years ago now, and I do know that it is such a painful and sorrowful time.  My hope is that you will be able to be at peace with your deciison.


----------



## ban26ana

Ok, the computer ate my mutli-quote, so I give up.

My oldest dd has a dress that my bff gave her.  Dh doesn't like it though.  (I think it's cute.  But I let him have the small parenting decisions to make him think he matters.)  And I waited too long to return it.  So I was looking at it today, and I thought that the colors looked perfect for Sully and Mike from Monsters Inc!  So I started at it with my handy dandy seam rippers.  (As a newbie, these are always close by.)

Before:






After:






I got a little over zealous with the seam rippers, and I undid the casing for the elastic.  Here it is.  I guess I need to learn how to fix this.






So I'm going to do an applique of Sully and Mike for the white part.  I was thinking a purple skirt, to kind of tie in with Boo's monster costume.  Do you think this purple would look okay as a skirt?  Or should I find something a little less busy?


----------



## babynala

aksunshine said:


> *Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495


The kids are having such a great time.  I love their laughter and smiling faces.  Thank you for sharing your wonderful memories.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I do remember now that you say that (otherwise I associate you with my tye dye batik fabric LOL)
> Yes- he would expect me to be there to help my Mom, because my Brother is only helping in a limited way (shows up for an hour and snaps at her about everythere). But Dad's opinion of WDW is sort of low. He might feel differently if it were Bermuda or Hawaii or something.
> and Yes- my family would expect me to come home immediately if he passed. But how could I enjoy those remaining days? I would need to be there to phone my parents friends, help make arrangements, etc.
> Really, I dont think I can enjoy the trip even now.
> 
> I now know I will cancel, but I need a few more days to digest that. Someone on the Wait list for a 1 bedroom for a week at the Boardwalk will be very happy.


Sorry you had to cancel your trip.  Hopefully you can reschedule so you can enjoy your trip without having to worry.  I hope your family finds strength in this very difficult time.


----------



## 3goofyboys

Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in FOREVER, but I've been lurking and loving everyone's beautiful work!  

I have a question about the Brother PE770.  I think I am going to buy this machine, but I recently heard someone say that it is only an embroidery machine, that it doesn't sew at all.  I know many of you have this machine, can someone let me know if this is true?  Thanks so much!


----------



## NiniMorris

3goofyboys said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in FOREVER, but I've been lurking and loving everyone's beautiful work!
> 
> I have a question about the Brother PE770.  I think I am going to buy this machine, but I recently heard someone say that it is only an embroidery machine, that it doesn't sew at all.  I know many of you have this machine, can someone let me know if this is true?  Thanks so much!



Yes, the PE770 is an embroidery machine only.

Nini


----------



## thebeesknees

Woo-hoo! DH booked airfare for our December trip last night, so it looks like we are really going! I had held a reservation, but didn't really think we would end up going - guess we are committed now! I've been working on an animal print Vida for DD, and I have the Minnie dot fabric and some Tinkerbell stuff that I socked away just in case we ended up going. Time to get busy! I think this will be our last trip for awhile. DH is getting tired of Disney , and I suspect that by the time we get to go back, DD will not want the kind of custom outfits she loves now.


----------



## McDuck

I finished my first WDW custom!  Thanks for all the advice on the outlining of the applique...I did go with the beige!

Here it is!






Close up of the "pixie dust" buttons





And the applique


----------



## RMAMom

Well I guess it's my turn! With 35 days to go and about 10 more customs to do my embroidery machine is not working properly. I was in the middle of embroidering a Tiana design last night and all of the sudden the top thread is really loose. I guess I need to play with the tension but I really hate to do that. I may end up taking it in tomorrow and letting the shop fix it but I really don't have time for this!!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

NiniMorris said:


> Yes, the PE770 is an embroidery machine only.
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini!


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...



 Sorry you are going through all this. 



aksunshine said:


> *Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495



That video is so precious. I had read one of your trip reports and cried through the whole story.



McDuck said:


> I finished my first WDW custom!  Thanks for all the advice on the outlining of the applique...I did go with the beige!
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the "pixie dust" buttons



That came out so great.


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> What happens if you use Sharpies?  I never made it into Abbotsford to get fabric markers.  The characters signed T-shirts last year with the Sharpies and they are fine.
> 
> So the seam allowance for quilts is an inch?  Thanks for the help!



I would think you'd want the extra fabric in case you need to make adjustments. If a character signed too much to one side. You have enough room to make it more centered. 



3goofyboys said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in FOREVER, but I've been lurking and loving everyone's beautiful work!
> 
> I have a question about the Brother PE770.  I think I am going to buy this machine, but I recently heard someone say that it is only an embroidery machine, that it doesn't sew at all.  I know many of you have this machine, can someone let me know if this is true?  Thanks so much!



I have the 780, and they are very close in style. Yes it is a embroider only machine. I prefer to have 2 machines. Otherwise if something happens to one, then I am not out both sewing and embroidery.


----------



## disneymomof1

To all those Disers that are going to be at the world in October, I have two ADR's that I have to cancel, if anybody wants them let me know, I will probably cancel at the beg. of next week.
Le Cellier on Oct  24th at 1:20pm
Ohana Character Breakfast on Oct 30 at 7:45am

I had two ressies for LeCellier and I couldn't get a cheap late flight on Oct 30, so we have to leave early in the morning, missing our favorite character BF.


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I do remember now that you say that (otherwise I associate you with my tye dye batik fabric LOL)
> Yes- he would expect me to be there to help my Mom, because my Brother is only helping in a limited way (shows up for an hour and snaps at her about everythere). But Dad's opinion of WDW is sort of low. He might feel differently if it were Bermuda or Hawaii or something.
> and Yes- my family would expect me to come home immediately if he passed. But how could I enjoy those remaining days? I would need to be there to phone my parents friends, help make arrangements, etc.
> Really, I dont think I can enjoy the trip even now.
> 
> I now know I will cancel, but I need a few more days to digest that. Someone on the Wait list for a 1 bedroom for a week at the Boardwalk will be very happy.



Nicole, I think your heart will be at peace with this decision. I'm so sorry you are going to have to postpone your trip, but I have found that it is always best to follow what your heat is telling you to do. 



ban26ana said:


> I let him have the small parenting decisions to make him think he matters.



This made me laugh so hard! 


ban26ana said:


> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a little over zealous with the seam rippers, and I undid the casing for the elastic.  Here it is.  I guess I need to learn how to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to do an applique of Sully and Mike for the white part.  I was thinking a purple skirt, to kind of tie in with Boo's monster costume.  Do you think this purple would look okay as a skirt?  Or should I find something a little less busy?


This is going to be really cute! When I saw the first picture,  I thought you had made a monster's outfit already! I like the purple sparkley fabric, I don't think it looks too busy at all. 



McDuck said:


> I finished my first WDW custom!  Thanks for all the advice on the outlining of the applique...I did go with the beige!
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the "pixie dust" buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the applique





RMAMom said:


> Well I guess it's my turn! With 35 days to go and about 10 more customs to do my embroidery machine is not working properly. I was in the middle of embroidering a Tiana design last night and all of the sudden the top thread is really loose. I guess I need to play with the tension but I really hate to do that. I may end up taking it in tomorrow and letting the shop fix it but I really don't have time for this!!!!




ADORABLE!!! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## jessica52877

RMAMom said:


> Well I guess it's my turn! With 35 days to go and about 10 more customs to do my embroidery machine is not working properly. I was in the middle of embroidering a Tiana design last night and all of the sudden the top thread is really loose. I guess I need to play with the tension but I really hate to do that. I may end up taking it in tomorrow and letting the shop fix it but I really don't have time for this!!!!



I have joined the club. Leaving in a week. A million things to do, forget our outfits. The machine ate the shirt when I was putting a name on it. I had to cut it and of course huge hole! It was 1 of 7 that goes with 4 others. ARGH! I'll redo it when I get the new shirt but not what I wanted to happen today. 

Dallas had a slight cough at the beginning of the week. As usual. He gave it to me and I feel sick. Scratchy throat, etc. ARGH!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I do remember now that you say that (otherwise I associate you with my tye dye batik fabric LOL)
> Yes- he would expect me to be there to help my Mom, because my Brother is only helping in a limited way (shows up for an hour and snaps at her about everythere). But Dad's opinion of WDW is sort of low. He might feel differently if it were Bermuda or Hawaii or something.
> and Yes- my family would expect me to come home immediately if he passed. But how could I enjoy those remaining days? I would need to be there to phone my parents friends, help make arrangements, etc.
> Really, I dont think I can enjoy the trip even now.
> 
> I now know I will cancel, but I need a few more days to digest that. Someone on the Wait list for a 1 bedroom for a week at the Boardwalk will be very happy.



I know you made the right decision. My father called me a week before we were leaving for a cruise. They had just detected cancer and had no idea how sever it was. I asked him if he wanted me to go and he said yes. He was perfectly normal at this point in time. 

Well, 1000's of messages on our machine when we got home. He was just hanging on. It was severe and no one knew it until we were gone. He barely made it through the weekend for us to get up there. We were in FL, live in GA and he in OH, not to mention major ice storm on east coast that weekend, no flights going out, roads through the mountains closed. Long story short, he lived 6 more days once we got there. I would do anything to have that time back that we went on the cruise and thought all was okay!


----------



## jeniamt

McDuck said:


> I finished my first WDW custom!  Thanks for all the advice on the outlining of the applique...I did go with the beige!
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the "pixie dust" buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the applique



This turned out so great!  Good job.  I just made a couple of A-lines with initials on them as well... non disney though    I wish I had more reason to sew disney stuff!  No ticker here...


----------



## InkspressYourself

SallyfromDE said:


> I would think you'd want the extra fabric in case you need to make adjustments. If a character signed too much to one side. You have enough room to make it more centered.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 780, and they are very close in style. Yes it is a embroider only machine. I prefer to have 2 machines. Otherwise if something happens to one, then I am not out both sewing and embroidery.



We got back from Disney last week.  I haven't uploaded any pictures yet, but I plan too.

I wanted to comment on the quilt squares.  I took fabric that was roughly 9 by 9 and ironed it to freezer paper (in the hotel at Disney! don't procrastinate as much as me!).  I had MANY characters, even princesses, start signing as close to the edge as the could.  Or they started in the middle and practically ran out of room.  Hello Pocahontas? You realize you have a long name, right? By the time I sew it up, her name will be Pocaho.  Say it outloud, not pretty.

I didn't want to say anything to the characters because I didn't want to seem rude, but the signatures are all over the place. 

On a bright note, I did get many positive comments when people realized what I was doing.

If i had to do it over again, I think I'd make a square with disappearing ink inside the fabric and ask the characters to try to stay in the square.  They sign those tiny autograph books, it shouldn't be that hard, right?

I found a 8 1/2 square quilting guide and I'm going to put that on my fabric squares and trace with disappearing ink on the back, centering the autograph as much as I can.  I'll use the ink line as a sewing guide.

That's my plan anyway.

I love everyone's clothes.  I didn't notice many customs when I was there.  And when I did ask about what appeared to be a custom, no one had made it themselves, they all bought on the internet

I did notice a family in Mk with matching bowling shirts and maybe some other items and I think I heard the mom say she made them.  That was last Saturday.  Could that have been one of us?

Dawn


----------



## aksunshine

McDuck said:


> I finished my first WDW custom!  Thanks for all the advice on the outlining of the applique...I did go with the beige!
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the "pixie dust" buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the applique



It looks great Jennie!! Love those buttons!


----------



## aksunshine

eyor44 said:


> Oh Alicia, the smiles on their faces. Priceless!





VBAndrea said:


> That's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :





babynala said:


> The kids are having such a great time.  I love their laughter and smiling faces.  Thank you for sharing your wonderful memories.





miprender said:


> That video is so precious. I had read one of your trip reports and cried through the whole story.



Thanks everyone! There are 2 more memories up (maybe 3 by now!). Search "Levi"!!!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

InkspressYourself said:


> Hello Pocahontas? You realize you have a long name, right? By the time I sew it up, her name will be Pocaho.  Say it outloud, not pretty.





So weird that they can't figure out how to sign in the middle. You're right, it's just like a page in an autograph book except fabric! I hope you can make the quilt work out!

Nicole, I'm so sorry that you are faced with this but it sounds like the decision you've made is one you won't regret. WDW will be there!

McDuck, great job on the a-line! That was the second one I made. I need to try my hand at appliques! I have that Tink fabric and can't wait to use it.  I have to wait til my peanut is bigger since we're not going for a year.


----------



## clairemolly

RMAMom said:


> Well I guess it's my turn! With 35 days to go and about 10 more customs to do my embroidery machine is not working properly. I was in the middle of embroidering a Tiana design last night and all of the sudden the top thread is really loose. I guess I need to play with the tension but I really hate to do that. I may end up taking it in tomorrow and letting the shop fix it but I really don't have time for this!!!!



MIne was doing this today...I had just changed the bobbin, so I took that one out, made sure there were no pieces of thread in the bobbin case and put a fresh bobbin in.  It worked.  Hope you get yours fixed too!


----------



## Myhappythought5

I have only been on here a couple of times and it has been a while but There are so many amazing new creations on here. 
You all do such great work.


----------



## squirrel

InkspressYourself said:


> We got back from Disney last week.  I haven't uploaded any pictures yet, but I plan too.
> 
> I wanted to comment on the quilt squares.  I took fabric that was roughly 9 by 9 and ironed it to freezer paper (in the hotel at Disney! don't procrastinate as much as me!).  I had MANY characters, even princesses, start signing as close to the edge as the could.  Or they started in the middle and practically ran out of room.  Hello Pocahontas? You realize you have a long name, right? By the time I sew it up, her name will be Pocaho.  Say it outloud, not pretty.
> 
> I didn't want to say anything to the characters because I didn't want to seem rude, but the signatures are all over the place.
> 
> On a bright note, I did get many positive comments when people realized what I was doing.
> 
> If i had to do it over again, I think I'd make a square with disappearing ink inside the fabric and ask the characters to try to stay in the square.  They sign those tiny autograph books, it shouldn't be that hard, right?
> 
> I found a 8 1/2 square quilting guide and I'm going to put that on my fabric squares and trace with disappearing ink on the back, centering the autograph as much as I can.  I'll use the ink line as a sewing guide.
> 
> That's my plan anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn



Thanks, I plan on cutting out a cardboard frame so that the characters will sign inside it and I will have an inch or more around the outside of the square.  I have a clipboard that I will slide a piece of fabric and the frame into.

Did they sign with fabric markers?  About how many squares did you get signed?


----------



## Jaylin

aksunshine said:


> *Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495



Oh, I can't even image how pricess that video is to you.  That is just pure joy on their faces.  I tear up every time I read/see something about Levi.....I'm not up to speed with the memories "thing"  will disney be giving a trip away or something?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am going to be making Jocelyn, who has hair down to her tushie herself already, a Rapunzel dress. What do you think is the best pattern to use? I was thinking the Portrait Peasnt but then I was thinking it would be better to have a more form fitting bodice. WDYT?


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I found the Thomas Kinkade Peter Pan fabric at one of the WalMart's near my house, I got the Tinkerbell, the stars, the panel and the plain writing, but they did not have the fabric with the writing and characters on it. Has anyone seen this at their WalMart and willing to pick me up some? You can PM me  Thanks!!


----------



## aksunshine

Jaylin said:


> Oh, I can't even image how pricess that video is to you.  That is just pure joy on their faces.  I tear up every time I read/see something about Levi.....I'm not up to speed with the memories "thing"  will disney be giving a trip away or something?



Aww, thanks. "Let the Memories Begin" is Disney's promo for 2011. I don't know what kind of giveaways they will do yet, but I LOVE to share my memories, especially Levi memories, as they keep fresh in my mind....


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

there are a few patterns i want to buy from ycmt but i'm scared   I just totally screwed up a $3 pattern from Walmart, had to scrap the whole thing and start over (it's been years since I"ve had time to sew, plus I don't have a place to set up so i'm constantly moving stuff around) - i'm worried what I'd do with a $10 ycmt pattern!


----------



## HeatherSue

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> there are a few patterns i want to buy from ycmt but i'm scared   I just totally screwed up a $3 pattern from Walmart, had to scrap the whole thing and start over (it's been years since I"ve had time to sew, plus I don't have a place to set up so i'm constantly moving stuff around) - i'm worried what I'd do with a $10 ycmt pattern!



The good news is that you could reprint the $10 pattern if you screw it up!  You can use YCMT patterns as many times as you want, and print them in different sizes as your child grows.  I used to scoff at the price.  But, I'm a convert and I don't buy anything else now!  I've used CarlaC's portrait peasant top, easy fit pants, and simply sweet jumper many, many, many times, in pretty much all the sizes!


----------



## HeatherSue

aksunshine said:


> *Who else is LOVING Disney's new promo? Have you shared a Memory or 2? I have uploaded 4 so far! The first has been reviewed!*
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/495



Oh Alicia...I've never seen this video. The tears are streaming down my face.  Levi is so beautiful.  What a perfect little angel.  What a wonderful memory.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> there are a few patterns i want to buy from ycmt but i'm scared   I just totally screwed up a $3 pattern from Walmart, had to scrap the whole thing and start over (it's been years since I"ve had time to sew, plus I don't have a place to set up so i'm constantly moving stuff around) - i'm worried what I'd do with a $10 ycmt pattern!



Don't judge your sewing skills based on your results from commercial patterns.  I think the commercial patterns minimize the words they use so they don't have to translate too many words.  The instructions are non existant and the illustrations confusing as are some of the methods used.

They YCMT-especially Carla's-are like a sewing lesson.  I wasn't sure paying $10 for a simple pant pattern was worth it when I bought the Easy Fit pattern but it is SO worth it just for the skills I learned using it.  That plus I've made at least 20 pants/shorts with that pattern.  My DD's comment when I used it the first time says it all "Mommy, how do you make them (her PJ pants) look so real?".


----------



## clairemolly

mommy2princesses0309 said:


> there are a few patterns i want to buy from ycmt but i'm scared   I just totally screwed up a $3 pattern from Walmart, had to scrap the whole thing and start over (it's been years since I"ve had time to sew, plus I don't have a place to set up so i'm constantly moving stuff around) - i'm worried what I'd do with a $10 ycmt pattern!



The ones on ycmt are Soooo much easier, with step-by-step instructions with photos.  And, you can use them over and over again without  having to retrace the pattern pieces like you do on a commercial pattern.  I have definitely gotten my money's worth out of them, and I don't even look at commercial patterns anymore.  They're too confusing!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Nicole-thinking of you and praying for your family at this difficult time.


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't been on this thread in ages and I miss you all .  I think Teresa probably filled you all in on what is going on with our family.  I want to thank you for your prayers for our sister-in-law.  It really means a lot to us.  



aksunshine said:


> OH WOW!!!!
> Seeing this reminds me that Beauty and the Beast the musical is going to be local in December. I really want to take Isabelle and the boys to see it! I saw it YEARS ago with my theatre troop! It is a fabulous production! So I guess customs will be in order, huh? LOL! But what should I do for Gabriel???


I have a Beast cutie.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I will be away for the weekend, but if you have any questions about Madison's big give, just pm me and I'll get back to you on Sunday!!!
> 
> We are doing great for Madisons family - poor little thing feel and broke her tailbone today!!!! She also has some swollen lymph nodes under her arm that they will investigate on Monday. Please pray for her mom, Tammy - this is so hard on her too!!!
> 
> If anyone would like to make a bag for Tammy(Madison's mom ) or Paula (Madison's grandma) they'd be so appreciative. Or any tshirts for Tammy or Paula - it'd be so nice for them!!!
> 
> Thanks for considering!!!!:: Its amazing what we can accomplish when we all work together!!!


The poor thing.  I'll be praying for her and her family. 
 I hope you have a great weekend!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> I just don't know what to do.
> Our trip is scheduled for Oct 10th-18th
> My Dad is so weak, but still having days were he eats and drinks a little. Theres no way of knowing how long it will be.
> 
> I have contacted DVC and Southwest air, I could cancel (with the idea that once I know more I can rebook) But I also have tickets to MNSSHP and Cirque, I have an inquiry in, but I dont know if they would hold to the non-refundable or if they would help me.
> 
> I don't know if I can go and enjoy myself if my Dad is alive, and if he passed while we were there, depending on when it happened I would either have to continue with a vacation that I wouldn't want to be on. Or we would have to go home early.
> 
> On the other hand, my Father could continue in this stage of eating enough to get by, and I could go and come back and nothing could change.
> 
> I guess at this point Im planning to see where he's at Oct 1st.
> 
> I just don't know...


Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry you're going through this.  I haven't been in the situation, so I don't know what I would do.  But, I'm praying for you. 



VBAndrea said:


> I was contemplating an October mother/daughter trip, but decided there was no way I could get my act together in time, so maybe late winter we'll do something.  I've always wanted to see all the Halloween decor though.  We shall see -- I'm not setting anything definite up yet.


Well, I think you should join us in January/February!  There are quite a few of us going January 29-February 5-ish.



ban26ana said:


> So I'm going to do an applique of Sully and Mike for the white part.  I was thinking a purple skirt, to kind of tie in with Boo's monster costume.  Do you think this purple would look okay as a skirt?  Or should I find something a little less busy?


I think it's going to be really cute with the purple.  I liked the "before" dress, too.  I also laughed pretty hard at the comment about letting your husband make a decision. 



3goofyboys said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't posted in FOREVER, but I've been lurking and loving everyone's beautiful work!
> 
> I have a question about the Brother PE770.  I think I am going to buy this machine, but I recently heard someone say that it is only an embroidery machine, that it doesn't sew at all.  I know many of you have this machine, can someone let me know if this is true?  Thanks so much!


I just wanted to add that I never sew on my embroidery machine, even though I have the capability to.  I just like the way my cheapo brother CS600i sews better.



thebeesknees said:


> Woo-hoo! DH booked airfare for our December trip last night, so it looks like we are really going! I had held a reservation, but didn't really think we would end up going - guess we are committed now! I've been working on an animal print Vida for DD, and I have the Minnie dot fabric and some Tinkerbell stuff that I socked away just in case we ended up going. Time to get busy! I think this will be our last trip for awhile. DH is getting tired of Disney, and I suspect that by the time we get to go back, DD will not want the kind of custom outfits she loves now.


This calls for some bananas!

Kids often will wear customs at Disney until they're pretty old! There's just something about Disney!



McDuck said:


>


VERY cute!! That fabric is one of my favorites!



RMAMom said:


> Well I guess it's my turn! With 35 days to go and about 10 more customs to do my embroidery machine is not working properly. I was in the middle of embroidering a Tiana design last night and all of the sudden the top thread is really loose. I guess I need to play with the tension but I really hate to do that. I may end up taking it in tomorrow and letting the shop fix it but I really don't have time for this!!!!


Sometimes when my tension gets screwed up on my embroidery machine, I have to turn it off and on a few times and it corrects itself.  It might not work for you, but it's worth a shot!



jessica52877 said:


> Dallas had a slight cough at the beginning of the week. As usual. He gave it to me and I feel sick. Scratchy throat, etc. ARGH!
> 
> I know you made the right decision. My father called me a week before we were leaving for a cruise. They had just detected cancer and had no idea how sever it was. I asked him if he wanted me to go and he said yes. He was perfectly normal at this point in time.
> 
> Well, 1000's of messages on our machine when we got home. He was just hanging on. It was severe and no one knew it until we were gone. He barely made it through the weekend for us to get up there. We were in FL, live in GA and he in OH, not to mention major ice storm on east coast that weekend, no flights going out, roads through the mountains closed. Long story short, he lived 6 more days once we got there. I would do anything to have that time back that we went on the cruise and thought all was okay!


I think Teresa and I caught Dallas' cough.  

Oh Jessica, I cried reading about your Dad again.  I'm so sorry you lost him like that. 



InkspressYourself said:


> Hello Pocahontas? You realize you have a long name, right? By the time I sew it up, her name will be Pocaho.  Say it outloud, not pretty.






aksunshine said:


> Thanks everyone! There are 2 more memories up (maybe 3 by now!). Search "Levi"!!!


Can you post the links?  The others don't come up when I search.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am going to be making Jocelyn, who has hair down to her tushie herself already, a Rapunzel dress. What do you think is the best pattern to use? I was thinking the Portrait Peasnt but then I was thinking it would be better to have a more form fitting bodice. WDYT?


I don't know exactly what Rapunzel wears. But, from the pictures I just looked up, it looks like she's wearing a corset.  So, you could do a lace up corset-type thing over a peasant dress for her. I know there are some patterns on YCMT for them and some freebies in Teresa's bookmarks.


----------



## aksunshine

Sure thing Heather! They are on my wall and ptr, too!

*Hey everyone! Memories 2 and 3 are up!!!!*
http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/643
http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/586


----------



## bear_mom

If you were going to embroider a mickey head of the under fabric in the skirt below on the black t-shirt: 






What color thread would you use?

Emily


----------



## ellenbenny

bear_mom said:


> If you were going to embroider a mickey head of the under fabric in the skirt below on the black t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color thread would you use?
> 
> Emily



I think I would try to match the background color of the under fabric/applique.  I love that fabric and the skirt is really cute!!


----------



## HeatherSue

bear_mom said:


> If you were going to embroider a mickey head of the under fabric in the skirt below on the black t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color thread would you use?
> 
> Emily



The skirt is really pretty and so is the girl!  It depends on the look you're going for.  I think the background color would be pretty.  But, if you really want it to stand out, you would want to use a lighter color that's in the skirt. It's going to be really cute!


----------



## squirrel

According to Michael's website they carry 3 different brands of fabric markers in multi packs.  Scribbles, Creatology and American Girl.  Is one brand better than the others?


----------



## aboveH20

aksunshine said:


> *Hey everyone! Memories 2 and 3 are up!!!!*
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/643
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/#/detail/586



I've read your posts about Levi but seeing his happy vibrant being on the teacup ride brought home your loss.  You've done such a nice job of honoring his memory without being frozen in the past.  (That's meant as a supreme compliment, hope that's the way it came out.)

I have a soft spot in my heart for blonde little boys, so I'm also watching Gabriel's growth with great interest.  How lucky he is to have a caring big sister and devoted parents.


----------



## peachygreen

Okay I finished Sleeping Beauty.  Its a little bigger than I thought.  I ended up making it in 2 pieces instead of a dress.  I think I'm going to have to take in the skirt and the bodice, but I want to wait until closer to the cruise.  It will work with a shirt under it for Halloween.  Please forgive my daughters unkempt hair.


----------



## aksunshine

aboveH20 said:


> I've read your posts about Levi but seeing his happy vibrant being on the teacup ride brought home your loss.  You've done such a nice job of honoring his memory without being frozen in the past.  (That's meant as a supreme compliment, hope that's the way it came out.)
> 
> I have a soft spot in my heart for blonde little boys, so I'm also watching Gabriel's growth with great interest.  How lucky he is to have a caring big sister and devoted parents.



Thank  you so very much...


----------



## jessica52877

aksunshine said:


> Aww, thanks. "Let the Memories Begin" is Disney's promo for 2011. I don't know what kind of giveaways they will do yet, but I LOVE to share my memories, especially Levi memories, as they keep fresh in my mind....



I love to listen to stories and see videos and pictures of Levi! It just warms my heart!  Of course, I cry every time too.



HeatherSue said:


> The good news is that you could reprint the $10 pattern if you screw it up!  You can use YCMT patterns as many times as you want, and print them in different sizes as your child grows.  I used to scoff at the price.  But, I'm a convert and I don't buy anything else now!  I've used CarlaC's portrait peasant top, easy fit pants, and simply sweet jumper many, many, many times, in pretty much all the sizes!



I'll admit, I used to think why did I want to buy something online, have to print it out myself and pay 5-10x the price! WELL, WELL worth the $$$! I'll probably never use a commercial pattern again. Carla's are the best! 



HeatherSue said:


> Oh Alicia...I've never seen this video. The tears are streaming down my face.  Levi is so beautiful.  What a perfect little angel.  What a wonderful memory.



I loved the video Alicia!  Tears here too Heather! I cry more at the computer then anywhere else now a days!


----------



## Granna4679

Have been sewing all week...made 14 dresses this week for craft fair but will wait till all are done to post.

Alicia....I loved the video and memories....what an awesome video....I have been thinking about it (and you) all day today!  Thanks for sharing it for all of us to see.


----------



## squirrel

I was at Wal-Mart today and found some fabric markers made by fabric fun (H.A.KIDD and company limited).  I hope they will work for the signature quilt.  Update I knew the company name was familiar-they do the Gutermann Thread.  I guess it should work fine-no need to go to Michaels tomorrow, that just saved me over 1hr!

Alicia, I watched the Tea cup video memory yesterday and saw the new ones this morning.


----------



## RMAMom

OK well I tried everything and had no luck so my embroidery machine is in the shop. They said it should be ready by Wednesday so if thats the case it wont be to bad I'm going to work on my Grandsons Mickey Mouse outfit, I don't need to embroider that. Does anyone have any idea where or how I could make the jacket/tails that Mickey wears? If I could just find a pattern or tutorial online for a jacket I could figure out the tails.

Alicia, thanks for sharing Levi with us! I love the teacup video.

Heather and Teresa, It's nice to "see" you, I hope things are settling down for you and that Barbara is doing well. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## angel23321

I've been reading but have been so busy with work that I haven't had time to comment.  

My prayers are with all of you that need it.  I can't imagine some of the decisions that you have to make.  HUGS.

Well, we should be at MK eating with Pooh this morning.  Sigh.  I told my husband that I'm sad but I know it was the right thing to do canceling the trip.

On another note, we're going to Disney on Ice...Toy Story 3.  And I have had no time but I must at least make the girls shirts today! I know you all would understand because my husband is looking at me like I have five heads. LOL.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
















Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans






I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...


----------



## RMAMom

2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...



Very cute!


----------



## Disney Pal

Could anyone point me in the right direction for a "easy" custom hoodie pattern? I'm going to try my hand at it for our trip!


----------



## SallyfromDE

peachygreen said:


> Okay I finished Sleeping Beauty.  Its a little bigger than I thought.  I ended up making it in 2 pieces instead of a dress.  I think I'm going to have to take in the skirt and the bodice, but I want to wait until closer to the cruise.  It will work with a shirt under it for Halloween.  Please forgive my daughters unkempt hair.



Could you do some shirring to the back? Then it would give with her growth? 



RMAMom said:


> OK well I tried everything and had no luck so my embroidery machine is in the shop. They said it should be ready by Wednesday so if thats the case it wont be to bad I'm going to work on my Grandsons Mickey Mouse outfit, I don't need to embroider that. Does anyone have any idea where or how I could make the jacket/tails that Mickey wears? If I could just find a pattern or tutorial online for a jacket I could figure out the tails.
> 
> Alicia, thanks for sharing Levi with us! I love the teacup video.
> 
> Heather and Teresa, It's nice to "see" you, I hope things are settling down for you and that Barbara is doing well. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.



Have you looked at the costume patterns? I think I saw a pattern like this. 



2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...



I just love this!!! Did you design the characters?


----------



## 2cutekidz

SallyfromDE said:


> I just love this!!! Did you design the characters?



Thanks!  Nope, I bought the images   I'll be able to make some matching images for my scrapbooking pages


----------



## Disneymom1218

2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...




I do not like HP at all but this is to die for. I LOVE LOVE LOVE It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peachygreen

SallyfromDE said:


> Could you do some shirring to the back? Then it would give with her growth


I was 
Thinking about trying that, but wondered if you can shirr 3 layers of material as it is fully lined and innerlined?


----------



## 3goofyboys

Disney Pal said:


> Could anyone point me in the right direction for a "easy" custom hoodie pattern? I'm going to try my hand at it for our trip!



You can try Carla C's Raglan Pattern.  I think she includes info for hoods. I haven't used it yet, but it's Carla C, so I'm sure it's great!

I've also had great success with the Imke pattern from "Sewing Clothes Kids Love".  It can be made with or without a hood and is very easy.


----------



## squirrel

I love the Harry Potter outfit!


I'm having trouble getting the Freezer paper to stick to the back of the fabric.  I have the iron set for no steam (that's what the package said to do) and it up on high heat.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...



LOVE IT! I am working on Juliet's outfit right now. Hopefully I will have it done in the next day or two. Did you hand applique the characters? They look great!
ETA: i read more of the posts - Where did you get the characters? Can you PM me if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## aboveH20

Hey, *billwendy*, I just saw the photo with Daniel on *Let the Memories Begin*.  Cool to see someone I "know"! (I made something for Daniel's Big Give, so maybe I "know" two people -- even cooler!!)


----------



## mom2OandE

2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...



I love this!  You did a great job.  I think a headband would be perfect.  Can't wait to see what you did for your son.


----------



## jas0202

I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.  






And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...






SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?


----------



## billwendy

jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



I think its ADORABLE!! Who cares if other people dont know what it is - I dont know what a lot of the kids are when they come to the door -  you know, especially those big kids in flannel shirts with pillowcases??? What kind of halloween outfit is that?????

We had a nice weekend at Assateague Island, MD. The weather was very mild, and the ocean still warm!! Saw some wild ponies, a deer who liked to hang out at our campsite and a little snake!! EEEEKKK!!!!

If anyone has any questions about Madison's Big Give, just let me know! Still looking for something for Mom and Grandma (dont want them to feel left out!). Poor Madison's tail bone has been bothering her, but there really isnt anything they can do for her - they are praying she is healed before their trip or she wont be able to go on rides!!!! Wouldnt that be awful for her????


----------



## lovesdumbo

jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



Really cute!  I would leave the dress as it is.  Do you have enough fabric Rocket fabric to make a treat bag for Halloween?


----------



## jeniamt

jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



While it is really cute, I wouldn't have recognized it either... sorry    and DD4 watches the show.  I second the making of the treat bag.  Great minds think alike!  And maybe I would applique a spaceship on the front.  I know it makes it less authentic but think about the official Disney Princess Costumes... they always have the button thing at the chest with a picture of the princess.  When my two oldest were 2 & 3 I made them Peter Pan and  Tinkerbell costumes.  Everyone kept calling DS Robin Hood.  Ugh.  I was a little upset and annoyed!  But in the end, DS was still adorable and so will be your daughter!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



That turned out so cute! I am glad you got to use the fabric. Much better then hanging out in my stash. I like the idea of a treat bag if you have enough fabric left but honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. I knew exactly who it was if you wouldn't have told me but someone on here (sorry don't remember who) did this several years ago. As long as you and daughter know that is all that counts. BUT if you can find a little rocket backpack then you could add that for TorT. My friend actually had one, probably still does. I'll have to ask her.

I found this, but no backpack like I was looking for. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Little-Einstein...168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588a0c9bc8

Cute, but too much $ and too bulky then, but would hopefully give the idea she was Annie or whichever character it is. I don't know their names! LOL!


----------



## aksunshine

Look! My serger came home! Along with a LARGE box of goodies. These things belonged to my grandmother before she passed away. 





And because I have been asked before to post some, here are some cute pictures of Gabriel from the past couple of weeks!


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Look! My serger came home! Along with a LARGE box of goodies. These things belonged to my grandmother before she passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I have been asked before to post some, here are some cute pictures of Gabriel from the past couple of weeks!



Soo CUTE!! I cant believe how big he is getting !!!!!!!


----------



## jas0202

Grrrr.....
Lost my quotes again!
Anyway, to WHOEVER it was that suggested a trick or treat bag with the leftover little einsteins fabric...BRILLIANT!!!  I have just enough left and I think that will be perfect.  DD(5) has been very sick today, so between taking care of her and sewing her sister's costume while she sleeps, my brain was beyond fried.  I knew someone here would rescue me.


----------



## natale1980

Have you guys heard about Jo-Ann Fabric's Craft for a cause?
Wondering if we could figure out a way to help out "Give Kids the World"
http://my.joann.com/blog/1327580/

Question: What is Craft for a Cause?

Answer: Craft for a Cause is a contest hosted by Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Stores and sponsored by 3M, Die Cuts with a View, DecoArt, EK Success, Simplicity and Wrights. The contest is intended to encourage Jo-Ann customers to make and donate a handmade item to their favorite charities.

Entrants have the opportunity to win $1,500 in Jo-Ann gift cards while "nominating" or "voting" for their charity for a chance to win a donation from Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Stores.

 Each entry for a particular charity counts as a "vote" to put that charity in the final round, which will engage the public in voting. Jo-Ann will donate $90,000 to charitable organizations.

Question: How does the Craft for a Cause contest work?

Answer: Entrants must hand-make an item for donation to a charitable organization of entrant's choice using materials purchased at a Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Store or from Joann.com.

Entrants  A panel of sewing and crafting experts will judge all eligible entries and will select five (5) winners based on the quality & workmanship, creativity and functionality of the item for the chosen organization. Judging will be done based on the photographs and written information submitted via the online entry form. Each winner will receive $1,500 in Jo-Ann gift cards.

Charities  The three charities receiving the most entries become Craft for a Cause finalists. The public will be vote for one of these charities as their favorite. The charity with the most votes will receive a $50,000 donation. The second place charity will receive $25,000 and third will receive $15,000.


----------



## DisneyKings

Someone posted back on the last thread or the one before, a link to a free-standing lace tiara design that looked like Aurora's.  I had it bookmarked on my other computer, but it died.  I've searched & searched & can't find it.  So, if anyone has the link, please share it with me!!!  TIA

ETA:  found it here in case anyone else wants it:  http://www.fabembroidery.com/index....rticle&id=194:ce0019&catid=3:fs-lace&Itemid=4


----------



## CobraBubbles

2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...



This is so awesome. I wish I could make something so awesome!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

On a scale from 0-10 (0 being easy, 10 hard). How hard is the precious dress pattern? I am afraid to buy it because of the button holes... I have never had to do buttons and buttonholes, so I am afraid  Thanks guys!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MyDisneyTrio said:


> On a scale from 0-10 (0 being easy, 10 hard). How hard is the precious dress pattern? I am afraid to buy it because of the button holes... I have never had to do buttons and buttonholes, so I am afraid  Thanks guys!



I'd give it a 5.  I didn't find it all that difficult-there is a great free tutorial on buttonholes on ycmt.  I was scared of buttonholes too and my machine doesn't do them well.  The tutorial made them pretty painless.


----------



## peachygreen

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'd give it a 5.  I didn't find it all that difficult-there is a great free tutorial on buttonholes on ycmt.  I was scared of buttonholes too and my machine doesn't do them well.  The tutorial made them pretty painless.



I agree.  The button holes weren't that bad at all with the tutorial.  Its a little more difficult then say the simply sweet but compared with similar type patterns it was super easy.


----------



## NiniMorris

MyDisneyTrio said:


> On a scale from 0-10 (0 being easy, 10 hard). How hard is the precious dress pattern? I am afraid to buy it because of the button holes... I have never had to do buttons and buttonholes, so I am afraid  Thanks guys!



I love that pattern...1-the buttonholes are hidden, so if they are wrong or wonky...no one will know!  and 2-the buttons are hidden, so I can use standard utilitarian type buttons!

The only problem I ever have with this pattern (and I have used it about 10 times now-you'd think I'd learn!) is I do not read the directions good enough and confuse myself!  It is not hard, as long as you follow the directions.  My problem is CarlaC uses a different method of construction that I am used to on this one and I always have a problem.  I try to make it harder than it is!

She uses a much simpler construction method...and I guess I like to make things harder than they have to be!

(my 10 yo daughter has made a big note on my hard copy of the directions....something along the line of "Don't forget to read this time")


Nini


----------



## babynala

McDuck said:


> I finished my first WDW custom!  Thanks for all the advice on the outlining of the applique...I did go with the beige!
> 
> Here it is!


It came out great.  I love the applique on this fabric.



peachygreen said:


> Okay I finished Sleeping Beauty.  Its a little bigger than I thought.  I ended up making it in 2 pieces instead of a dress.  I think I'm going to have to take in the skirt and the bodice, but I want to wait until closer to the cruise.  It will work with a shirt under it for Halloween.  Please forgive my daughters unkempt hair.


How pretty, I love that pink fabric.  



Granna4679 said:


> Have been sewing all week...made 14 dresses this week for craft fair but will wait till all are done to post.


Wow! Don't forget to take a picture of your booth all setup with all your hard work on display.  



2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...


WOW, this is super cute.  I love the vest and tie.  I'm not a big HP fan either but I LOVE this outfit.  Love your DD's pose in this picture!



jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?


I like the "official" looking Annie and the trick or treat bag is great idea.  I would suggest a microphone but I think accessories are more trouble then they are worth when it comes to trick or treating.  



aksunshine said:


> Look! My serger came home! Along with a LARGE box of goodies. These things belonged to my grandmother before she passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I have been asked before to post some, here are some cute pictures of Gabriel from the past couple of weeks!


Gabriel is getting so big. He is so cute and looks like a happy baby.  Thanks for sharing the links with the picture of Levi from Disney.  Such sweet memories.


----------



## tricia

Leslie - great job on the HP, love it. 




jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



I don't think it matters if she is recognized as who she is supposed to be or not.
I wouldn't recognize her, but my kids are too old.  
My DS is being an assassin from a video game played by teenagers and adult gamers, so most people will not recognize him for what he is supposed to be either.


Alicia - great pics, he is getting cuter and cuter.


----------



## HeatherSue

peachygreen said:


>


What a great idea to make it a shirt and a skirt!  I think it turned out really cute.  Your daughter's hair looks fine. Besides, it's a rule that you can't worry about messy hair.  



RMAMom said:


> Heather and Teresa, It's nice to "see" you, I hope things are settling down for you and that Barbara is doing well. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.


 Thank you so much.  Barbara is still having radiation and will start a chemo-like treatment, probably next week.  Her breast cancer is stage 4 and they have told us that it's incurable.  But, we are still praying and hoping it will at least go into remission.



2cutekidz said:


>


This is SOO cute!! You did such a nice job on it!



Disney Pal said:


> Could anyone point me in the right direction for a "easy" custom hoodie pattern? I'm going to try my hand at it for our trip!


I would try CarlaC's Raglans pattern.  I think it's really easy to use.  I made my kids' Halloween costumes out of it last year and they turned out great!



peachygreen said:


> I was
> Thinking about trying that, but wondered if you can shirr 3 layers of material as it is fully lined and innerlined?


I've shirred through 3 layers before.  You could give it a try on some practice fabric first.



squirrel said:


> I'm having trouble getting the Freezer paper to stick to the back of the fabric.  I have the iron set for no steam (that's what the package said to do) and it up on high heat.  Am I missing something?


I'm sorry, I've missed the freezer paper discussion.  What are you using it for? I've never used freezer paper for sewing, but I know some have.



aboveH20 said:


> Hey, *billwendy*, I just saw the photo with Daniel on *Let the Memories Begin*.  Cool to see someone I "know"! (I made something for Daniel's Big Give, so maybe I "know" two people -- even cooler!!)


How neat!!  I was excited to see the Wolfs (as in "The Wolfs Dance Orlando) in the main memory video on the home page!  



jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...


So stinkin' cute! I knew exactly who it was when I saw the picture, and I've never really watched the show.  Great job!  I'd leave it as is.  The inside is adorable, too!



billwendy said:


> We had a nice weekend at Assateague Island, MD. The weather was very mild, and the ocean still warm!! Saw some wild ponies, a deer who liked to hang out at our campsite and a little snake!! EEEEKKK!!!!


That sounds like so much fun!  Tessa would have loved to see the wild ponies and deer!  Not so much the snake.  



aksunshine said:


> Look! My serger came home! Along with a LARGE box of goodies. These things belonged to my grandmother before she passed away.


Aww...Gabriel is so cute! He looks like such a happy little guy, too!  Very nice looking serger.  It will be extra special since it belonged to your grandma. 



jas0202 said:


> Grrrr.....
> Lost my quotes again!
> Anyway, to WHOEVER it was that suggested a trick or treat bag with the leftover little einsteins fabric...BRILLIANT!!!  I have just enough left and I think that will be perfect.  DD(5) has been very sick today, so between taking care of her and sewing her sister's costume while she sleeps, my brain was beyond fried.  I knew someone here would rescue me.  ::


Awww...I hope your little sweetie is feeling better today.  



natale1980 said:


> Have you guys heard about Jo-Ann Fabric's Craft for a cause?
> Wondering if we could figure out a way to help out "Give Kids the World"
> http://my.joann.com/blog/1327580/
> 
> Question: What is Craft for a Cause?
> 
> Answer: Craft for a Cause is a contest hosted by Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Stores and sponsored by 3M, Die Cuts with a View, DecoArt, EK Success, Simplicity and Wrights. The contest is intended to encourage Jo-Ann customers to make and donate a handmade item to their favorite charities.
> 
> Entrants have the opportunity to win $1,500 in Jo-Ann gift cards while "nominating" or "voting" for their charity for a chance to win a donation from Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Stores.
> 
> Each entry for a particular charity counts as a "vote" to put that charity in the final round, which will engage the public in voting. Jo-Ann will donate $90,000 to charitable organizations.
> 
> Question: How does the Craft for a Cause contest work?
> 
> Answer: Entrants must hand-make an item for donation to a charitable organization of entrant's choice using materials purchased at a Jo-Ann Fabric and Craft Store or from Joann.com.
> 
> Entrants  A panel of sewing and crafting experts will judge all eligible entries and will select five (5) winners based on the quality & workmanship, creativity and functionality of the item for the chosen organization. Judging will be done based on the photographs and written information submitted via the online entry form. Each winner will receive $1,500 in Jo-Ann gift cards.
> 
> Charities  The three charities receiving the most entries become Craft for a Cause finalists. The public will be vote for one of these charities as their favorite. The charity with the most votes will receive a $50,000 donation. The second place charity will receive $25,000 and third will receive $15,000.


I haven't heard of this, but it sounds like a great idea!



DisneyKings said:


> Someone posted back on the last thread or the one before, a link to a free-standing lace tiara design that looked like Aurora's.  I had it bookmarked on my other computer, but it died.  I've searched & searched & can't find it.  So, if anyone has the link, please share it with me!!!  TIA
> 
> ETA:  found it here in case anyone else wants it:


That is the cutest thing ever!!!  What a great idea!  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> On a scale from 0-10 (0 being easy, 10 hard). How hard is the precious dress pattern? I am afraid to buy it because of the button holes... I have never had to do buttons and buttonholes, so I am afraid  Thanks guys!


I'd give it a 5.  I think it's a pretty easy dress to make, especially after trying similar commercial patterns.  Carla always does such a great job of explaining things.  She makes it easy.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Hey, *billwendy*, I just saw the photo with Daniel on *Let the Memories Begin*.  Cool to see someone I "know"! (I made something for Daniel's Big Give, so maybe I "know" two people -- even cooler!!)



COOL!!! That is so neat that you found us!! We realllllyyyyy appreciated all the generousity shown to us through Daniel's Big Give!! The kids continually wear the clothes that they got -they are a part of their everday wardrobe - Especially little Samantha who insists on wearing her princess dresses even to Sunday School!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!

I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:


----------



## angel23321

2cutekidz said:


> Not exactly Disney, but it is for our upcoming trip   Emily LOVEs it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the appliques before they were attached to the jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get better pictures with Little Man when his set is done.   I'm thinking she needs a striped headband and bow...



This is REALLY cute.


----------



## angel23321

ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:



I aboslutely LOVE this.  The colors are great and that Minnie fabirc is so cool.


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:



Ellen - that is ADORABLE!!! I love it!!

Hey guys - i forgot to list an Eye Spy bag for Madison's Big Give -anyone up for it??? Maroo volunteered to make mom and grandma a shirt and I'll do a shirt - would anyone want to make a tote for them????


----------



## SallyfromDE

peachygreen said:


> I was
> Thinking about trying that, but wondered if you can shirr 3 layers of material as it is fully lined and innerlined?



Good question! You could make a casing with bias tape, and run elastic through it. That way you could let it out as she needs it. 



tricia said:


> Leslie - great job on the HP, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it matters if she is recognized as who she is supposed to be or not.
> I wouldn't recognize her, but my kids are too old.
> My DS is being an assassin from a video game played by teenagers and adult gamers, so most people will not recognize him for what he is supposed to be either.
> 
> 
> Alicia - great pics, he is getting cuter and cuter.



People can be goofy. I years ago, I made the my neice and nephew Tinkerbelle and Peter Pan. They were in a Mall  parade and walked together holding hands. Everyone kept saying, "look at Robin Hood". Robin Hood holding Tinkerbelles hand?


----------



## jham

ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:




Just popping in after missing hundreds and hundreds of pages  LOVE this!  That fabric is so cute and I love what you did with it.  Our DL trip is coming up soon.  I didn't make a lot of new stuff but I'll have to get some photos in photobucket to share.  I have panels appliqued for a Jessie/Woody vida and I need to get it sewed together!


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:


This is so cute, love the colors and all the ruffles.

I wanted to wait to post these pictures for Kira's big give until after the family got them.  Thanks to HeatherSue for her great designs.  





When I read that Kira liked Aurora I had to include this design of Heather's on the pillowcase.  I thought it was fitting for a "sleeping beauty".




This is for her brother:




I love the little green alien:





I made this for my nefew's birthday and sent him a gift certificat to the bowling alley. 








When my DS saw it he requested one for himself so I guess I have some more sewing to do.


----------



## jeniamt

SallyfromDE said:


> People can be goofy. I years ago, I made the my neice and nephew Tinkerbelle and Peter Pan. They were in a Mall  parade and walked together holding hands. Everyone kept saying, "look at Robin Hood". Robin Hood holding Tinkerbelles hand?



Did you see I posted the same thing yesterday?  I could understand if a Tinkerbell wasnt standing right next to him but she was!  At times they were sitting side by side in a double stroller and people recognized DD right away and then looked at DS and said the same kind of thing, "oh and look, its Robin Hood."  WHAT????


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need opinions...should I buy the Patricia Tunic or the Shana Bell sleeve tunic?  I will eventually get both, but right now I just need one.  I plan to use it to make several shirts for work and then for Christmas presents.  I think I am leaning towards the Shana becasue of the neckline... Any opinions on either one?


----------



## ellenbenny

angel23321 said:


> I aboslutely LOVE this.  The colors are great and that Minnie fabirc is so cool.





billwendy said:


> Ellen - that is ADORABLE!!! I love it!!





jham said:


> J LOVE this!  That fabric is so cute and I love what you did with it.





babynala said:


> This is so cute, love the colors and all the ruffles.



Thanks for the compliments!  I wasn't sure if it was too bright, but I'm glad you all like it!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



CUTE!!  I love how you made it reversible to get more use out of it, smart!  If I'm remembering my Little Einstein's days correctly, I think Annie also wears bows in piggy tails?



billwendy said:


> I think its ADORABLE!! Who cares if other people dont know what it is - I dont know what a lot of the kids are when they come to the door -  you know, especially those big kids in flannel shirts with pillowcases??? What kind of halloween outfit is that?????



We call that the "candy gangster"...we see many of those around here too.



aksunshine said:


> Look! My serger came home! Along with a LARGE box of goodies. These things belonged to my grandmother before she passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I have been asked before to post some, here are some cute pictures of Gabriel from the past couple of weeks!



Oh those baby cheeks!!  He is entirely SMOOCHABLE!

Congrats on the Serger, that's on my wish list when I have the budget for it someday when I start back up on Etsy.



ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:



Oh those baby cheeks!!  He is entirely SMOOCHABLE!

PRETTY SET!!  I love skirt!!


----------



## jas0202

Diz-Mommy said:


> CUTE!!  I love how you made it reversible to get more use out of it, smart!  If I'm remembering my Little Einstein's days correctly, I think Annie also wears bows in piggy tails?



Yep!  You remember correctly.    My DD has long blonde hair, we will do Annie's piggies with pink bows, too!


----------



## Honeymooner04

I've been lurking on your threads forever and have finally gotten up the nerve to try some sewing myself. I started out sewing an oven mitt and hot pad from the free patterns on You Can Make This and was fairly pleased with my work so I purchased the patterns for the easy fit pants and the simply sweet tops dresses and went off to Joann's to pick out fabric and got stuck.  I was so overwhelmed and couldn't figure out what would look good with what and ended up with nothing.   Part of the problem I think was I had my daughter with me and maybe I was distracted but I'm going to go back tomorrow while she's in preschool with a better game plan.

Can anyone give me any tips in picking out fabric?  Do you just go and pick out what you like?  Is it better to go in with a game plan?  

Thanks in advance!  I am determined not to come home tomorrow empty handed and looking forward to posting my first outfit soon!  We leave for Disney in a little over a month so I think I have time to get some cute things done!


----------



## billwendy

Honeymooner04 said:


> I've been lurking on your threads forever and have finally gotten up the nerve to try some sewing myself. I started out sewing an oven mitt and hot pad from the free patterns on You Can Make This and was fairly pleased with my work so I purchased the patterns for the easy fit pants and the simply sweet tops dresses and went off to Joann's to pick out fabric and got stuck.  I was so overwhelmed and couldn't figure out what would look good with what and ended up with nothing.   Part of the problem I think was I had my daughter with me and maybe I was distracted but I'm going to go back tomorrow while she's in preschool with a better game plan.
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips in picking out fabric?  Do you just go and pick out what you like?  Is it better to go in with a game plan?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  I am determined not to come home tomorrow empty handed and looking forward to posting my first outfit soon!  We leave for Disney in a little over a month so I think I have time to get some cute things done!



It is very overwhelming - lol....sometimes in the childrens fabric section there are coordinating fabrics that make it easy. Or, if you did something like a Disney princess print and make the whole dress out of that????? Have so much fun with it - sewing is addictive!!

ooh, have you checked out the photobucket acct? its posted on page 1 of the thread....


----------



## visitingapril09

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the compliments!  I wasn't sure if it was too bright, but I'm glad you all like it!



not too bright at all......I love it!!


----------



## squirrel

Teresa, I was making fabric squares for a signature quilt.  I did finally get the freezer paper to stick-I just kept ironing.  I think part of the problem was I was working on large pieces at a time.  Then cutting it into the squares.

I think I have 50 squares 8x8 in size for signing.  Did I go overboard?  I tested out the fabric markers on some leftover scraps and it looks good.  I checked out a Sharpie and it bleeds.  

Never did get any hair ribbons/bows made.  Same thing happened last year.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


>



I love all the bright colors!  You have a knack for putting fabrics together.



babynala said:


> I wanted to wait to post these pictures for Kira's big give until after the family got them.  Thanks to HeatherSue for her great designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read that Kira liked Aurora I had to include this design of Heather's on the pillowcase.  I thought it was fitting for a "sleeping beauty".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for her brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little green alien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nefew's birthday and sent him a gift certificat to the bowling alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my DS saw it he requested one for himself so I guess I have some more sewing to do.


  It all looks great!



2cutekidz said:


> .



That is fantastic!  We are such HP fans.  I wish I could be that creative with coming up with outfits.



aksunshine said:


>



Ahh, what a cutie!  Did you do the "I love Mommy" onesie?


----------



## miprender

Love all the new designs!

Well I never thought I would buy a serger. My mom bought one a few months ago for $1700 and there was no way I could ever afford one.

Well yesterday my mom calls all upset that there is a serger on HSN that looks like things that hers does for $299. 

So YEAH I bought a Brother 4-2-3 serger. Now what do I do with it?  Is a serger complicated to use? My DH thinks I have gone overboard now.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need opinions...should I buy the Patricia Tunic or the Shana Bell sleeve tunic?  I will eventually get both, but right now I just need one.  I plan to use it to make several shirts for work and then for Christmas presents.  I think I am leaning towards the Shana becasue of the neckline... Any opinions on either one?



Reposting! anyone out there can give opinions???


----------



## ellenbenny

mommyof2princesses said:


> Reposting! anyone out there can give opinions???



I haven't made either, but I think I like the neckline of the shana better.


----------



## RMAMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need opinions...should I buy the Patricia Tunic or the Shana Bell sleeve tunic?  I will eventually get both, but right now I just need one.  I plan to use it to make several shirts for work and then for Christmas presents.  I think I am leaning towards the Shana because of the neckline... Any opinions on either one?



I have the shana tunic and also love the neckline. My only problem with it is that it gets very boxy or shapeless in the larger sizes. I was hoping that after Disney I would have time to work with it and see if I could figure out a way to make it more fitted. I don't have the patricia but I think it looks a little more casual when I looked at it on YCMT.


----------



## McDuck

Dagnabbit, I have lost all my multi-quotes twice now, and it's too many pages to go back and recapture them all, so first, *Thank you so much everyone for the compliments on my Tink A-line.*  I've cut out the pieces for the next outfit I am doing (a Simplicity pattern) and hope to get it done in the next couple of days.

Love the outfits of the past couple of days...the HP outfit is darling and so is the Minnie.  As far as the Halloween costume, as long as your DD knows who she is, that is all that matters.  (Hope I haven't missed any other outfits that got posted recently.)

Gabriel is such a cutie, Alicia!  He's going to be so popular during Sadie Hawkins week!  LOL


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

So sorry I seem to have completely fallen off the face of the earth (again).  It seems that I've spent most of the last 8 months laying on the couch wishing I had the energy to sew.  Fortunately, I haven't had any major problems, just low iron & when they got that figured out I felt MUCH better - until I got a sinus infection.  I finally got over that so I've been able to get a little done the last couple of weeks.  I have most of the nursery stuff finished, the diaper organizer is the only thing left.  

WARNING!!!
There are a few sock monkeys in these pics.  I promised dh long ago that if we had a boy we would do the nursery in Curious George & sock monkeys.  


















I have his quilt/blanket done, but I don't have a pic yet.


----------



## SUZI

I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!





Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?


----------



## clairemolly

SUZI said:


> I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?



Very nice, especially for your first one!  

I am assuming this is the Simply Sweet...for my girls, I pull it on them from the bottom up, rather than put it on over their heads.  My oldest can still fit in hers from 2 years ago, they are just shirts instead of dresses now.


----------



## snubie

ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:


LOVE THIS!  I even went to your etsy store, but alas it is one size too small for my Lauren.



100AcrePrincess said:


> So sorry I seem to have completely fallen off the face of the earth (again).  It seems that I've spent most of the last 8 months laying on the couch wishing I had the energy to sew.  Fortunately, I haven't had any major problems, just low iron & when they got that figured out I felt MUCH better - until I got a sinus infection.  I finally got over that so I've been able to get a little done the last couple of weeks.  I have most of the nursery stuff finished, the diaper organizer is the only thing left.
> 
> WARNING!!!
> There are a few sock monkeys in these pics.  I promised dh long ago that if we had a boy we would do the nursery in Curious George & sock monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have his quilt/blanket done, but I don't have a pic yet.



CUTE!  Love the monkeys.  I know there are others that are not so enamored with the monkeys but we like them in our house.

Lauren asked to be Tiana for Halloween.  I was dreading making this dress but it came out not so bad.  I still have to add the flower and ribbon trails to the waist but other than that the dress is done (I think).  Although, Lauren did ask for a frog to be embroidered on the green overskirt.  I did buy the tiara from the DisneyStore to coordinate.


----------



## jeniamt

Honeymooner04 said:


> I've been lurking on your threads forever and have finally gotten up the nerve to try some sewing myself. I started out sewing an oven mitt and hot pad from the free patterns on You Can Make This and was fairly pleased with my work so I purchased the patterns for the easy fit pants and the simply sweet tops dresses and went off to Joann's to pick out fabric and got stuck.  I was so overwhelmed and couldn't figure out what would look good with what and ended up with nothing.   Part of the problem I think was I had my daughter with me and maybe I was distracted but I'm going to go back tomorrow while she's in preschool with a better game plan.
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips in picking out fabric?  Do you just go and pick out what you like?  Is it better to go in with a game plan?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  I am determined not to come home tomorrow empty handed and looking forward to posting my first outfit soon!  We leave for Disney in a little over a month so I think I have time to get some cute things done!





I think it is best to go with a game plan, if you are sewing for a Disney Trip... go in with an idea of what character/theme you want to sew for.  For example, lets say you want to sew a Minnie themed outfit... you will want to look for fabrics that go with her.  Traditionally you would choose fabrics like red/white polka dot, maybe a little yellow and black accent fabrics.  But as you can see by the recent adorable Minnie t-shirt/skirt, anything can go!  Let us ignore that for the moment though!!! 

The other angle is to wander around the store, I suggest you stick to the calico/quilting section to start, and find a fabric you love.  Once you have that bolt in hand, go find a couple of complimentary fabrics to go with it.  Maybe a solid or a couple of other calicos.  If you are mixing patterns be careful to not have every pattern the same size.  For example, if you choose the Minnie red/white polka dot fabric and the white polka dots are 1 inch across.  And you want a complimentary fabric with daisies, you would not want the daisies to also be 1 inch across.  A fabric with mini daisies would better suited.  Hope that makes sense!

Another tip.... if going back to the Minnie Dress... lets say you do want to add a black accent to the dress but not with fabric... you can use black rickrack or finish a hem with double fold bias tape or black buttons.

Pulling the fabrics and embellishments is my favorite part!  Go have fun and do not stress, I am sure whatever you choose will be adorable.  And get sewing!!!


----------



## jeniamt

snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Tiana for Halloween.  I was dreading making this dress but it came out not so bad.  I still have to add the flower and ribbon trails to the waist but other than that the dress is done (I think).  Although, Lauren did ask for a frog to be embroidered on the green overskirt.  I did buy the tiara from the DisneyStore to coordinate.



This dress is AWESOME!!!!  I cannot wait to see it completely finished and modeled!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

100AcrePrincess said:


> So sorry I seem to have completely fallen off the face of the earth (again).  It seems that I've spent most of the last 8 months laying on the couch wishing I had the energy to sew.  Fortunately, I haven't had any major problems, just low iron & when they got that figured out I felt MUCH better - until I got a sinus infection.  I finally got over that so I've been able to get a little done the last couple of weeks.  I have most of the nursery stuff finished, the diaper organizer is the only thing left.
> 
> WARNING!!!
> There are a few sock monkeys in these pics.  I promised dh long ago that if we had a boy we would do the nursery in Curious George & sock monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have his quilt/blanket done, but I don't have a pic yet.



I love it!  Very creative, and thankfully I am not afraid of sock monkeys!



SUZI said:


> I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?



Very nice, great job! 



snubie said:


> LOVE THIS!  I even went to your etsy store, but alas it is one size too small for my Lauren.



I love the tiana dress!  

Also, thanks for the  on the Minnie outfit!

I still have a little more of that Minnie fabric if you seriously do want something made from it.  In addition to the Audrey skirt with it I was also thinking of making a Feliz with it and using the cooridinating colored butt ruffles.


----------



## Granna4679

*Ellen* - I think I commented on FB ....but I love this Minnie outfit.

*Babynala* - The pillowcases are so cute but I really like the "bowling" bowling shirt....!!  <That was fun to say!>




miprender said:


> Love all the new designs!
> 
> Well I never thought I would buy a serger. My mom bought one a few months ago for $1700 and there was no way I could ever afford one.
> 
> Well yesterday my mom calls all upset that there is a serger on HSN that looks like things that hers does for $299.
> 
> So YEAH I bought a Brother 4-2-3 serger. Now what do I do with it?  Is a serger complicated to use? My DH thinks I have gone overboard now.



Yay...congrats!  I don't have one but I hear if you use one, you will not go back to doing things without one!



100AcrePrincess said:


> So sorry I seem to have completely fallen off the face of the earth (again).  It seems that I've spent most of the last 8 months laying on the couch wishing I had the energy to sew.  Fortunately, I haven't had any major problems, just low iron & when they got that figured out I felt MUCH better - until I got a sinus infection.  I finally got over that so I've been able to get a little done the last couple of weeks.  I have most of the nursery stuff finished, the diaper organizer is the only thing left.
> 
> WARNING!!!
> There are a few sock monkeys in these pics.  I promised dh long ago that if we had a boy we would do the nursery in Curious George & sock monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have his quilt/blanket done, but I don't have a pic yet.



Such cuteness!  I love sock monkeys and Curious George.  This is adorable.



SUZI said:


> I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?



You did a great job!!  And yes, a sash would work and be very cute too.



snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Tiana for Halloween.  I was dreading making this dress but it came out not so bad.  I still have to add the flower and ribbon trails to the waist but other than that the dress is done (I think).  Although, Lauren did ask for a frog to be embroidered on the green overskirt.  I did buy the tiara from the DisneyStore to coordinate.



My DGDs both want to be Tiana for Halloween (one in her blue formal and one in the green magnolia dress).  I am still contemplating how to make these...hmmm...thanks for the idea on this one!  I have got to get rolling too.  Even though it seems like I have a month...I have so many more things to finish before I get to them (including a week of vacation).  You did a fantastic job.  Love how you did the bodice.



ellenbenny said:


> I love it!  Very creative, and thankfully I am not afraid of sock monkeys!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, great job!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tiana dress!
> 
> Also, thanks for the  on the Minnie outfit!
> 
> I still have a little more of that Minnie fabric if you seriously do want something made from it.  In addition to the Audrey skirt with it I was also thinking of making a Feliz with it and using the cooridinating colored butt ruffles.



I am interested in what you have left if Stacey doesn't want it.


----------



## visitingapril09

I adore sock monkeys~! How awesome!

I have no photos to share (although I did actually sew yesterday!) A disney quilt top for my son's bed. 

I do have a PRETRIP report in my siggy now though!!!


----------



## tricia

Honeymooner04 said:


> I've been lurking on your threads forever and have finally gotten up the nerve to try some sewing myself. I started out sewing an oven mitt and hot pad from the free patterns on You Can Make This and was fairly pleased with my work so I purchased the patterns for the easy fit pants and the simply sweet tops dresses and went off to Joann's to pick out fabric and got stuck.  I was so overwhelmed and couldn't figure out what would look good with what and ended up with nothing.   Part of the problem I think was I had my daughter with me and maybe I was distracted but I'm going to go back tomorrow while she's in preschool with a better game plan.
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips in picking out fabric?  Do you just go and pick out what you like?  Is it better to go in with a game plan?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  I am determined not to come home tomorrow empty handed and looking forward to posting my first outfit soon!  We leave for Disney in a little over a month so I think I have time to get some cute things done!



I think when you are starting out it is best to go with a game plan.  I brought my SIL to a quilt shop lately, and told her that she had better come prepared knowing what she wants to make, otherwise the amount of fabric can be overwhelming.  As least if you know what you want to make and how much fabric it requires you have a start.



babynala said:


> This is so cute, love the colors and all the ruffles.
> 
> I wanted to wait to post these pictures for Kira's big give until after the family got them.  Thanks to HeatherSue for her great designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I read that Kira liked Aurora I had to include this design of Heather's on the pillowcase.  I thought it was fitting for a "sleeping beauty".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for her brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little green alien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nefew's birthday and sent him a gift certificat to the bowling alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my DS saw it he requested one for himself so I guess I have some more sewing to do.



All very cute.  Love the green Buzz fabric.



ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:



Adorable.  Bright is good for children.



100AcrePrincess said:


> So sorry I seem to have completely fallen off the face of the earth (again).  It seems that I've spent most of the last 8 months laying on the couch wishing I had the energy to sew.  Fortunately, I haven't had any major problems, just low iron & when they got that figured out I felt MUCH better - until I got a sinus infection.  I finally got over that so I've been able to get a little done the last couple of weeks.  I have most of the nursery stuff finished, the diaper organizer is the only thing left.
> 
> WARNING!!!
> There are a few sock monkeys in these pics.  I promised dh long ago that if we had a boy we would do the nursery in Curious George & sock monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have his quilt/blanket done, but I don't have a pic yet.



Awesome.  You made the bumper pads too?  Where did you get the pattern?




SUZI said:


> I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?



Super, a sash would probably do what you want.  Do you have CarlaC's sash pattern?



snubie said:


> LOVE THIS!  I even went to your etsy store, but alas it is one size too small for my Lauren.
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE!  Love the monkeys.  I know there are others that are not so enamored with the monkeys but we like them in our house.
> 
> Lauren asked to be Tiana for Halloween.  I was dreading making this dress but it came out not so bad.  I still have to add the flower and ribbon trails to the waist but other than that the dress is done (I think).  Although, Lauren did ask for a frog to be embroidered on the green overskirt.  I did buy the tiara from the DisneyStore to coordinate.



Great job.


----------



## thebeesknees

*Feliz question:*When you attach the shoulder straps, do the curved edges go toward the side of the dress or toward the center? I can't decide after pinning it whcih way it's supposed to be, and couldn't tell from the directions, either - it looked right both ways! Also, in future, do you think I could add a ruffle to the edge of the shoulder straps to make it less "sleeveless" looking and more like a regular dress? DD can wear a blouse under it, but it would be nice if she could wear it as-is in the summer as a sundress (DH doesn't care for the sleeveless look for church).


----------



## ellenbenny

thebeesknees said:


> *Feliz question:*When you attach the shoulder straps, do the curved edges go toward the side of the dress or toward the center? I can't decide after pinning it whcih way it's supposed to be, and couldn't tell from the directions, either - it looked right both ways! Also, in future, do you think I could add a ruffle to the edge of the shoulder straps to make it less "sleeveless" looking and more like a regular dress? DD can wear a blouse under it, but it would be nice if she could wear it as-is in the summer as a sundress (DH doesn't care for the sleeveless look for church).



According to the sew-along I used Trillium Feliz Sew Along

"the straight edge faces the center of the front panel and the curved edge faces out towards the sides of the dress"


----------



## lynnanddbyz

mommyof2princesses said:


> Reposting! anyone out there can give opinions???



I have purchased the Patrica Tunic but have not made it yet.  It kind of fell to the wayside.  Everything else came first.  I do like the look of it better then the Shana Bell.  It seems more fitted and dressier (is that a word).  Good luck.  I should get may directions our and make one.


----------



## SUZI

clairemolly said:


> Very nice, especially for your first one!





ellenbenny said:


> Very nice, great job!





Granna4679 said:


> You did a great job!!  And yes, a sash would work and be very cute too.





tricia said:


> Super, a sash would probably do what you want.  Do you have CarlaC's sash pattern?



Thanks so much!    
I can't wait to start my next outfit.


----------



## billwendy

Whew, after all my machine problems (serger and embroidery machine) I finally finished Kira's AK outfit and will send it right to Give Kids the World for her! Heathersue's animals stitched out AMAZINGLY as usual!! I also used Minnie and Mickey in their safari outfits!!










A Big Thank you from Kira's family to all of you for participating in her Big Give!!! The children really enjoyed getting their special gifts each day as did the grown ups!!!! You all are AMAZINGLY generous people - Thank you!!!! New gives to be posted real soon!!!!!!


----------



## SUZI

I thought about planning pirate outfits now for DS and DD for our future cruise because halloween fabric is in the store now.  But I need a suggestion.  Here is what I have so far: 
For DS: black easy-fit pants, white portrait peasant shirt, and a red vest (in a jazzed up red material from the halloween section)
Same thing for DD except a skirt instead of pants.
Question: how can I make these more "pirate-ish" 
It sounds a little boring right now with the black, white and red.
Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SUZI

billwendy said:


>



WOW!!  Very impressive!


----------



## wbarkhur

Hello everyone, 
I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.  
I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.  
I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?  
I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.  
wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.


----------



## billwendy

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.



 I think you will find that others have gone through similiar things here on this thread. Im not a parent, but Im an Occupational Therapist who works with children! I'd suggest asking for an OT evaluation at his school. There are lots of strategies to help children when their "engines" are always running in high gear. There is a program called - The Alert Program (How Does Your Engine Run) which may be very helpful to him. There is another program called Interactive Metronome which helps people learn to focus and adjust their internal timing. I hope you can get him some help so he has a good school year!


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> Whew, after all my machine problems (serger and embroidery machine) I finally finished Kira's AK outfit and will send it right to Give Kids the World for her! Heathersue's animals stitched out AMAZINGLY as usual!! I also used Minnie and Mickey in their safari outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Thank you from Kira's family to all of you for participating in her Big Give!!! The children really enjoyed getting their special gifts each day as did the grown ups!!!! You all are AMAZINGLY generous people - Thank you!!!! New gives to be posted real soon!!!!!!



Love it!!! It is lovely.


----------



## visitingapril09

SUZI said:


> I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?



Very nice and I love the fabric.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Lost my quotes but I love the Harry Potter and Tiana dresses posted lately! Those are particular favorites. Everything else looks so great too.

I have taken a detour lately from sewing outfits for DD because I've been working on this darn horseshoe crab costume and discovered how easy and fun it is to make hair clips. Alice doesn't have enough hair for them yet but her cousin and friends do! I  them because they are one-size-fits-all!


----------



## mom2OandE

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.



((((((HUG)))))))

I have a son with PDD-NOS (Autism Spectrum) and we also suspect he has an Anxiety disorder as well as possible ADD.  My dd has Sensory Integration Dysfunction.  A lot of what you are describing I have seen with my own children.  I would recommend talking to a developmental pediatrician if you can.  Some dev ped won't see school age children but some will.  If you cannot find one to see you than I recommend a child psychiatrist.  With that said you need to find someone who will pursue all avenues with you once a dx has been made.  Some psychiatrist will only pursue medication while others believe in trying behavioral therapy first.  

I also recommend the book The Out of Snyc Child and The Out of Sync Child Has Fun.  Some of what your describing reminds me of my dd.  It's hard to be sure as I haven't met your child but it might be worth the read.  

It took me a long time to deal with the whole "labeling" issue.  Just remember that by having him evaluated it's no different than getting his eyes checked.  If indeed they find something and you pursue therapy of any kind keep in mind that you are doing what is best for your child.  Ignoring it doesn't make it go away.  You know your child best and you will be his best advocate.  

Big (((HUG)))


----------



## squirrel

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.



My niece was diagnosed with ADD this year, just before finishing First Grade.  She is now taking medication M-F that is suppose to only last 4 hours.  She seems to be doing much better at school and is able to consentrate now.  Unfortunately, the side effect so far has been that she wakes up multiple times in the night.

The testing took quite a while.  Her doctor is in Vancouver an hour away.  He is the same one that diagnosed her as lactose intollerant.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I know you made the right decision. My father called me a week before we were leaving for a cruise. They had just detected cancer and had no idea how sever it was. I asked him if he wanted me to go and he said yes. He was perfectly normal at this point in time.
> 
> Well, 1000's of messages on our machine when we got home. He was just hanging on. It was severe and no one knew it until we were gone. He barely made it through the weekend for us to get up there. We were in FL, live in GA and he in OH, not to mention major ice storm on east coast that weekend, no flights going out, roads through the mountains closed. Long story short, he lived 6 more days once we got there. I would do anything to have that time back that we went on the cruise and thought all was okay!



Jessica that is just so sad.  



RMAMom said:


> Heather and Teresa, It's nice to "see" you, I hope things are settling down for you and that Barbara is doing well. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.



Thanks, like Heather said, things aren't going real well. Barbara is feeling pretty good right now, but next week her new treatments start. I hope she handles them well. I also pray for a miracle. We wouldn't mind other people praying for one too. 



jas0202 said:


> I finished up with DD2's Annie Little Einsteins costume for Halloween.  We even found the cute shoes like Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thanks to Jessica, here's the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, for the costume side...the all blue that is like Annie's dress...would you do anything else to it?  DH says it's not that fun and doesn't look like anything unless you watch the show, and it's not even on anymore other than 3am.  So, I could use some of the leftover Rocket fabric and make an applique patch for the front side or something, but then, it won't look like the "real" annie when we bring it with us to WDW in November.  And it would be an iron on, since it's all finished now and there would be no way to rip it out after Halloween and have it "authentic" looking for WDW.  What do you guys think?  Does it need something else?



I love it!!! I knew right away who it was, especially with the shoes! I don't think it needs anything else. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> On a scale from 0-10 (0 being easy, 10 hard). How hard is the precious dress pattern? I am afraid to buy it because of the button holes... I have never had to do buttons and buttonholes, so I am afraid  Thanks guys!



I agree with what everyone else says, when I ready your post, I thought "5" before reading the other responses.  Go for it, it's not bad! I've made quite a few. It's one of my favorite patterns. 



ellenbenny said:


> Love all the cute stuff posted.  The Harry Potter outfit is awesome, very creative!!  I think the Little Einsteins outfit is so cute too!!
> 
> I bought some cute Minnie fabric on  and thought it would look cute on the Audrey wrap skirt, so here is what I came up with:



That is adorable!! I love the Minnie fabric! 



SallyfromDE said:


> People can be goofy. I years ago, I made the my neice and nephew Tinkerbelle and Peter Pan. They were in a Mall  parade and walked together holding hands. Everyone kept saying, "look at Robin Hood". Robin Hood holding Tinkerbelles hand?



That is so weird! 


babynala said:


> This is so cute, love the colors and all the ruffles.
> 
> I wanted to wait to post these pictures for Kira's big give until after the family got them.  Thanks to HeatherSue for her great designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for my nefew's birthday and sent him a gift certificat to the bowling alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my DS saw it he requested one for himself so I guess I have some more sewing to do.



Love all these!!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Need opinions...should I buy the Patricia Tunic or the Shana Bell sleeve tunic?  I will eventually get both, but right now I just need one.  I plan to use it to make several shirts for work and then for Christmas presents.  I think I am leaning towards the Shana becasue of the neckline... Any opinions on either one?



I like the Patricia Tunic best. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> So sorry I seem to have completely fallen off the face of the earth (again).  It seems that I've spent most of the last 8 months laying on the couch wishing I had the energy to sew.  Fortunately, I haven't had any major problems, just low iron & when they got that figured out I felt MUCH better - until I got a sinus infection.  I finally got over that so I've been able to get a little done the last couple of weeks.  I have most of the nursery stuff finished, the diaper organizer is the only thing left.
> 
> WARNING!!!
> There are a few sock monkeys in these pics.  I promised dh long ago that if we had a boy we would do the nursery in Curious George & sock monkeys.



Thanks for the warning! You know I appreciated that! 



SUZI said:


> I came out of lurker-mode a couple months ago to introduce myself, but went back to lurking.  Now I have returned (and hope to stay this time) to show you all my first custom!  I want to thank all of you so much for your inspiration and encouragement.  I could never have even thought about being able to create this dress without you.  Even though it is very simple-appearing, I still look at it and think "wow, I actually made that!"  THANK YOU AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to figure out how to make the waist smaller yet still be able to slip the dress on.  Maybe a sash?



I think a sash would look great with this dress. If you use the same purple that you have on the bottom, it would really set it off nicely.  This is really a pertty dress. I like the way you centered Tiana on the bodice. Great job! 



snubie said:


> CUTE!  Love the monkeys.  I know there are others that are not so enamored with the monkeys but we like them in our house.



That's ok, I like you anyway!


snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Tiana for Halloween.  I was dreading making this dress but it came out not so bad.  I still have to add the flower and ribbon trails to the waist but other than that the dress is done (I think).  Although, Lauren did ask for a frog to be embroidered on the green overskirt.  I did buy the tiara from the DisneyStore to coordinate.



STACEY!!! This is GORGEOUS!!! WOW!!! Really, I love this! 



billwendy said:


> Whew, after all my machine problems (serger and embroidery machine) I finally finished Kira's AK outfit and will send it right to Give Kids the World for her! Heathersue's animals stitched out AMAZINGLY as usual!! I also used Minnie and Mickey in their safari outfits!!



Wendy, this is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.



I know what you mean about labels.  I have learned to look at it differently.  Schools are beauracacies.  They need labels in order to do what is best for you.  Try to explain to your husband that they aren't testing him to be able to put a label on him, but to figure out how best to help him.  Unfortunately, putting a 'name' to his problem is just the first step in getting him help.

I had 2 natural born children that suffered from ADHD.  They both needed medication in the early years to be able to get the good foundation they needed to succeed.  My oldest decided to go it 'alone' (no meds) starting in the 5th grade, and my oldest daughter decided to go it 'alone' in the 3rd grade.

The skills they learned in those first few years made it so they had tools in their bag of tricks to help them cope with daily life.  They are both very successful adults.

My youngest child has serious health, emotional and learning disabilities.  While there aren't enough labels to make sense out of it all...there is at least one lable that gets him the help he needs when we put him back in public school.  Traumatic Brain Injury.  Labels don't have to define who the child is, they just help them to get the help they need to succeed.

Get him tested.  This will give you the tools you need as a mother to make sure that everyone will do what is best for your son.


Hugs,

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recommended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recommending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little surprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.



I work in a Psychiatrist office and I can tell you that I hear your story and other very similar to it all the time. I can feel your anxiety about this through your post so I'd like to offer a suggestion to you to change the way your thinking about this. First the only label you can put on this situation is good parenting, if his cholesterol was high you would treat it, if his vision was not 20/20 you would see that he had glasses, if he was diabetic you would give him insulin and if he has ADHD you treat that too. I would recommend that you find a Psychiatrist that will see children. They can tell you if it's ADHD or something else, they can also help you discern the difference between ADHD and a 7 year old boy. I know for most people seeing a Psychiatrist seems scary or brings up certain emotions but if you break it down to the fact that you are dealing with the brain, seeing a Dr. that specializes in that part of the body makes sense. No different then seeing a ortho Doc for a broken bone. Finally I would say, stop and put yourself in your sons shoes, you know his heart, do you think he's happy with the way things are going? I ask that as the mom of an ADHD son who was alway in trouble for not finishing work or paying attention. I knew he wasn't happy and I knew he felt like he was not smart enough and then we figured it out once we started treating the ADHD he was like an entirely different kid. He is now happily married with two children serving in the USAF. OK ,thats my 2 cents, good luck to you and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Thanks everyone.  I was really happy with the way the nursery stuff came out.  

This is the tutorial I used for the bumpers.  It sounds a bit complicated, but it really didn't take that long to do.  Making the bias to cover the cording probably took the longest of any single step, but it wasn't too bad since I had a great tutorial for making bias tape easily & a Clover bias tape make to help me fold it.

http://sew4home.com/projects/pillows-cushions/356-stylish-baby-nursery-crib-bumpers



billwendy said:


> Whew, after all my machine problems (serger and embroidery machine) I finally finished Kira's AK outfit and will send it right to Give Kids the World for her! Heathersue's animals stitched out AMAZINGLY as usual!! I also used Minnie and Mickey in their safari outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Thank you from Kira's family to all of you for participating in her Big Give!!! The children really enjoyed getting their special gifts each day as did the grown ups!!!! You all are AMAZINGLY generous people - Thank you!!!! New gives to be posted real soon!!!!!!



I LOVE this!  HeatherSue's animals are just adorable.


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Whew, after all my machine problems (serger and embroidery machine) I finally finished Kira's AK outfit and will send it right to Give Kids the World for her! Heathersue's animals stitched out AMAZINGLY as usual!! I also used Minnie and Mickey in their safari outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Thank you from Kira's family to all of you for participating in her Big Give!!! The children really enjoyed getting their special gifts each day as did the grown ups!!!! You all are AMAZINGLY generous people - Thank you!!!! New gives to be posted real soon!!!!!!



Great job Wendy.


----------



## tricia

Here is something I made at a workshop this weekend.


----------



## Piper

wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice. And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often. This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year. He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP. His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it. Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year. Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling. He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him. They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD. Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before. He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy. But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active. And it is now affecting his learning. The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.


 
I think your husband may be thinking of special education the way it used to be.  Now, the goal is to keep the child in a regular classroom and give him the tools he need to be successful.  His "label" will not be known to the other kids and parents.  He will not be put in a box.  I would go to a developmental ped or pediatric psychiatrist AND request full testing at your child's school.  This will help determine his strengths as well as his areas of concern.  

Also, in our state, if the school mentions ADD/ADHD, they are obligated to pay for the evaluation the parent gets.  We were never allowed to tell a parent what we thought might be a diagnosis (we are not doctors, after all!)  We could tell the parent what we were seeing and suggest that they talk with their doctor. 

Another thing, a lot of different "conditions" cause symptoms that can be mistaken for ADD/ADHD.  I would want to persue a diagnosis for peace of mind!


----------



## visitingapril09

tricia said:


> Here is something I made at a workshop this weekend.



Love it. I am a quilter also. I love when you go to a course and come home with a project. Very fulfilling.


----------



## tricia

visitingapril09 said:


> Love it. I am a quilter also. I love when you go to a course and come home with a project. Very fulfilling.



Yes, it's very cool to come home with a mostly complete project. (just had to put the binding on)  I am fairly quick, so I ended up cutting out 2 of these and sewing 1 while in the course, so I have since finished a second one for a donation to a Silent auction to raise money for Cancer.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

I love everyones creations lately! Soooo cute. I will be posting pictures Friday of all of my stuff! I still have a ton to go though.

5 dresses, 8 tees, 3 totes, 6 lanyards, 2 pin bags, 1 skirt, and 3 pairs of ruffle pants.

shew, and all by Friday. Plus I have to do laundry, pack, and all that good stuff. 

I procrastinate with everything, so it serves me right.

 Now to get off here and back to work!


----------



## h518may

Love the AK dress, the Harry Potter outfit and the Tiana dress.




wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.
> I had a meeting with his teachers today to discuss his IEP.  His first year in preschool he got the IEP so that he could get more help, because he was behind his peer group(long story short the other kids in his class had at least two years, some three years of preschool, this was his first and only year(another long story)), he didn't actually qualify for one(IEP) when they tested him, but was able to get one, because his teachers strongly recomended it.  Last year they just put the IEP on monitor status, because they didn't want to have to go through all the mess to get it back if he needed it later, they worked with him some, and were pretty happy about his progress by the end of the year.  Well at the meeting today they talked about being worried that he was having a really hard time staying on task, three different teachers were there, and all report the same problems. They said that even for five minutes he is struggling.  He does not cause problems with other students, it is really just affecting him.  They are trying a few different things to help him stay on task better, but if there is not any improvement in the next little while they are recomending that we test him for ADD/ADHD.  Well I guess I was a little suprised by this all I knew he was very active, but never really thought about it being a problem/issue before.  He does have some issues at home, like sitting at dinner, sometimes he just gets up and walks around his chair and then sits back down, or has to get up to get something, never able to tell us what though, basically he just doesn't sit still, but I always just chalked it up to being and active boy.  But the more I think about it, in my heart of hearts, I know that they are right, and that it is more than just being active.  And it is now affecting his learning.  The problem is my husband is VERY VERY against "labeling" him and thinks that they are just asking too much of him, and that he is just active and shouldn't have to sit still and will be fine.
> I  guess I just want to know if anyone has ever been here, and if so what do I do next?
> I want to help him the best I can, but I am still trying to wrap my mind around it and accept that he does have something going on, and not sure how to do all this.
> wow this is long, but thank you all for listening, and letting me talk.



Your son sounds a lot like mine.  DS is 7 yrs old in first grade and definitely has wiggling problems.  We are lucky that his teachers so far are willing to see that the wiggling doesn't distract him from what he should be learning, so they work with it.  Funny is that he still gets really good behavior reports.

DS has Sensory processing disorder.  That and ADHD look a lot alike.  As one of the other ladies said lots of things look like ADHD.  

As for your DH, I personally think men have a hard time with labels for children.  It took a while for my DH to get over the whole label thing, lucky he did, our DD has more to deal with then DS.

Good luck.

April


----------



## babynala

I lost some quotes but wanted to say that I love the monkey themed bed room.  The mobile is really cute.



billwendy said:


> Whew, after all my machine problems (serger and embroidery machine) I finally finished Kira's AK outfit and will send it right to Give Kids the World for her! Heathersue's animals stitched out AMAZINGLY as usual!! I also used Minnie and Mickey in their safari outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Thank you from Kira's family to all of you for participating in her Big Give!!! The children really enjoyed getting their special gifts each day as did the grown ups!!!! You all are AMAZINGLY generous people - Thank you!!!! New gives to be posted real soon!!!!!!


I love this outfit.  The animals with the Mickey ears are really cute.  Is your new machine treating you better?



wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I know this has nothing to do with sewing, but honestly I just needed someone to talk to and thought that maybe someone on here had gone through this or could offer advice.  And as crazy as it sounds I also feel like I know some of you from reading the thread so often.  This may be long sorry. Ok my oldest son(just turned 7) is in the first grade this year.  He is, and always has been a VERY active boy, who is constantly moving, and loves to play.....


I just wanted to say   It looks like you have gotten lots of great advice from the "experts" on this thread.  I can imagine you are feeling very overwhelmed.  All children are different and I hope you find what works best for your son.  Keep us updated.   



SUZI said:


> I thought about planning pirate outfits now for DS and DD for our future cruise because halloween fabric is in the store now.  But I need a suggestion.  Here is what I have so far:
> For DS: black easy-fit pants, white portrait peasant shirt, and a red vest (in a jazzed up red material from the halloween section)
> Same thing for DD except a skirt instead of pants.
> Question: how can I make these more "pirate-ish"
> It sounds a little boring right now with the black, white and red.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


Hmm, I quoted this message in hopes of thinking of something to add to yoru idea but I got nothin'



tricia said:


> Here is something I made at a workshop this weekend.


Beautiful.  I love the border.  



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> I love everyones creations lately! Soooo cute. I will be posting pictures Friday of all of my stuff! I still have a ton to go though.
> 
> 5 dresses, 8 tees, 3 totes, 6 lanyards, 2 pin bags, 1 skirt, and 3 pairs of ruffle pants.
> 
> shew, and all by Friday. Plus I have to do laundry, pack, and all that good stuff.
> 
> I procrastinate with everything, so it serves me right.
> 
> Now to get off here and back to work!


I guess it is hard to pack when you are still working on the stuff that you will need to wear!  Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## tmh0206

sorry, these aren't Disney, but I wanted to share of few things I have made lately.






and the close up of the appliqued corset top:






I have posted pictures on the big give of the flip flops I have made (still have a couple of pairs to go) for Madison's Big give, but not sure if I should share them here yet or not?  what is normal? should I wait until all are finished and shipped?


----------



## ellenbenny

I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.  

What do you think?


----------



## ellenbenny

tmh0206 said:


> sorry, these aren't Disney, but I wanted to share of few things I have made lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the close up of the appliqued corset top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted pictures on the big give of the flip flops I have made (still have a couple of pairs to go) for Madison's Big give, but not sure if I should share them here yet or not?  what is normal? should I wait until all are finished and shipped?



Very cute!  And I love the flip flops for the big give too!!


----------



## tmh0206

ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.
> 
> What do you think?



Ellen, your things are always so cute!!! I love seeing your stuff, makes me want to make more stuff!  thanks about the flip flops...will the pink pair match your dress ok?  I think the colors are pretty close, hopefully!


----------



## ellenbenny

tmh0206 said:


> Ellen, your things are always so cute!!! I love seeing your stuff, makes me want to make more stuff!  thanks about the flip flops...will the pink pair match your dress ok?  I think the colors are pretty close, hopefully!



Thank you!!  Yes it looked like the flip flops will match perfectly.  I think she is going to be so excited!


----------



## tricia

tmh0206 said:


> sorry, these aren't Disney, but I wanted to share of few things I have made lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the close up of the appliqued corset top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted pictures on the big give of the flip flops I have made (still have a couple of pairs to go) for Madison's Big give, but not sure if I should share them here yet or not?  what is normal? should I wait until all are finished and shipped?



Cute.  I love twirly skirts.  Is it a 2 layer?




ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.
> 
> What do you think?



Very nice.  I love the colors.  I see what you mean though.  Tough choice  I don't know what I would do.


----------



## h518may

I haven't posted anything I have sewed lately.  I am working on Disney outfits.  I can't finish most of them yet because I want the to put an embroidery design on them.  My computer with the embroidery files is being repaired, hoping it comes back soon I only have a little over a month to finish.

I have been making dresses for a friend that has 3 girls.  Here is the first one.


----------



## tmh0206

tricia said:


> Cute.  I love twirly skirts.  Is it a 2 layer?
> 
> YES, and it is very twirly, unfortunately my model (DGD3) was not in the mood to have her pictures taken.


----------



## tmh0206

h518may said:


> I haven't posted anything I have sewed lately.  I am working on Disney outfits.  I can't finish most of them yet because I want the to put an embroidery design on them.  My computer with the embroidery files is being repaired, hoping it comes back soon I only have a little over a month to finish.
> 
> I have been making dresses for a friend that has 3 girls.  Here is the first one.



super cute! can't wait to see the others!


----------



## abfight

Does anyone else have a brother se-350 sewing and embroidery combo.  I am having issues.  I was doing a shirt for halloween my DD3 screamed and as soon as I turned around it had already sucked the bottom of the shirt up and jammed my machine.   Now my top thread keeps getting tangled around my bobbin case.  If anyone has a clue please let me know.


----------



## h518may

tmh0206 said:


> sorry, these aren't Disney, but I wanted to share of few things I have made lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the close up of the appliqued corset top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted pictures on the big give of the flip flops I have made (still have a couple of pairs to go) for Madison's Big give, but not sure if I should share them here yet or not?  what is normal? should I wait until all are finished and shipped?



Just had to say how much I like this, DH is a big Colts fan.  If he saw this DD he would have me making one for DD.


----------



## tmh0206

ellenbenny said:


> Thank you!!  Yes it looked like the flip flops will match perfectly.  I think she is going to be so excited!



I hope she likes them and also hope her foot is completely healed so she can actually wear them! that would be so sad to have them and not be able to wear them, but she seems like a pretty tough kid, I am sure she will heal up quickly.


----------



## tmh0206

h518may said:


> Just had to say how much I like this, DH is a big Colts fan.  If he saw this DD he would have me making one for DD.



Thanks, it was fun to make and is soooo cute on! I am hoping to get pictures of my granddaughter in it this weekend.  It did take a long time to finish though.


----------



## thebeesknees

ellenbenny said:


> According to the sew-along I used Trillium Feliz Sew Along
> 
> "the straight edge faces the center of the front panel and the curved edge faces out towards the sides of the dress"



Thanks!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.
> 
> What do you think?



It's beautiful! Could she hold it out in pictures, kind of like a curtsy? Maybe that would flare it out enough for all three of them to show.


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> Here is something I made at a workshop this weekend.



That turned out beautiful!  If it needs a home, I can give you an address...mine



ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.
> 
> What do you think?



I see what you mean but the truth is...no one is going to be looking at her square on for any length of time.  They willl see the other appliques right away.  I really like it....such a cute idea.

ETA:  I didn't mean that they won't be looking at her .  Of course, she will get tons of attention. I just meant that their eyes won't stay on just the front...they will be drawn to the other appliques.


Somehow missed the quote on the Colts dress...but it is really pretty!!


----------



## thebeesknees

ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.
> 
> What do you think?



I love it! Maybe instead of tearing it apart, you could just have her hold the sides of the dress out like she is making a curtsy when you take the pictures?


----------



## angel23321

Okay...so I tried looking in the photobucket account and couldn't find them.  I know there were a bunch of different ideas posted here on a Jesse dress from Toy Story. If you were one of them, can you repost your picture or point me to which thread it was in. LOL.  
Emma finally deceided that's what she wants to be for Halloween. Thanks guys!


----------



## tadamom

Well, we leave next Thursday!!!  Woohoo!

I didn't make any clothes for this trip since the kids can still wear the clothes from our trip last October.  I am making new MNSSHP costumes, so I have that to share.  I am in the middle of Michael's Stitch costume (really plain...just a pair of shorts to match a t-shirt and I am going to make some gloves to attach as Stitch's 2nd set of arms) but here is Parker's Lilo costume.....


----------



## NaeNae

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG???
Everytime I try to iron on Iron On Stablizer it won't stick to my t-shirt!  I've tried 2 different brands, followed the directions but it won't stick. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RMAMom

NaeNae said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG???
> Everytime I try to iron on Iron On Stablizer it won't stick to my t-shirt!  I've tried 2 different brands, followed the directions but it won't stick. Does anyone have any suggestions?



I am not sure but my first thought is that if you are washing your fabric/garment  with fabric softner it won't stick. I'm sorry, thats all I can think of.


----------



## woodkins

Hi Everyone! We just got back laaaate last night from 6 days at WDW. We had an amazing stay on the beach at the Poly and although it was hot & sometimes rainy we met lots of characters and rode every ride! We didn't see anyone else wearing customs at all but got lots of positive comments and compliments on ours. Gianna loved telling people that she designed them & I made them. As many of you know dd8 has sensory issues and tween issues  about wearing customs, but as a birthday surprise to me she not only wore customs every day, but she even wore a hairbow once or twice! I'll take anything I can get at this point!! 
Here are a few pictures of my princess in her creations.
Chip & Dale Twirl Top & Shorts for Garden Grill:




Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:




Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl & Leopard mouse ears tank top:




Queen of Hearts dress for Wonderland Tea Party & Epcot:




Tink Applique Tee & Board Shorts for Pixie Hollow (We got to meet Vidia!!):


----------



## wbarkhur

First I just wanted to say thank you for all the support you guys are great, thanks again for letting me talk it out, and for being willing to share your experiances with me.  It was just what I needed to hear. For some reason some of the quotes got lost on the way over, not sure what is going on there, but thank you all again for helping out and for sharing ideas/programs and books I will look into them and see of they will help him.  
I am still trying to wrap my mind around it all, and feel a bit confused and guilty about it, also a bit sad, which is funny cause we don't even know for sure what if anything is going on.  But I do know that no matter what they find out, we will do what we have to for him so that he can be succesful and happy.  Thanks again




billwendy said:


> I think you will find that others have gone through similiar things here on this thread. Im not a parent, but Im an Occupational Therapist who works with children! I'd suggest asking for an OT evaluation at his school. There are lots of strategies to help children when their "engines" are always running in high gear. There is a program called - The Alert Program (How Does Your Engine Run) which may be very helpful to him. There is another program called Interactive Metronome which helps people learn to focus and adjust their internal timing. I hope you can get him some help so he has a good school year!



Thank you, thankfully the school he goes to is really pretty good (and small 150 kids K-12).  He works with the OT teachers, and a speech/lang specialist (works with him on following directions, and that type of thing) , and also the title 1 reading teacher. They are all really good teachers who are more than willing to help.  I will have to ask them about doing an evaluation, they did do an auditory processing disorder test and it came back boarderline in a few of the areas, and normal in a few others.  So they said they are going to re-test next year and see if there are changes.  Honestly I should have asked more questions about this because I didn't understand a lot of it, but I was pretty overwellemed by the time this part came up, that I didn't think to ask more.  I will look into the programs you mentioned to see if any of them will help him out.  



mom2OandE said:


> ((((((HUG)))))))
> 
> I have a son with PDD-NOS (Autism Spectrum) and we also suspect he has an Anxiety disorder as well as possible ADD.  My dd has Sensory Integration Dysfunction.  A lot of what you are describing I have seen with my own children.  I would recommend talking to a developmental pediatrician if you can.  Some dev ped won't see school age children but some will.  If you cannot find one to see you than I recommend a child psychiatrist.  With that said you need to find someone who will pursue all avenues with you once a dx has been made.  Some psychiatrist will only pursue medication while others believe in trying behavioral therapy first.
> 
> I also recommend the book The Out of Snyc Child and The Out of Sync Child Has Fun.  Some of what your describing reminds me of my dd.  It's hard to be sure as I haven't met your child but it might be worth the read.
> 
> It took me a long time to deal with the whole "labeling" issue.  Just remember that by having him evaluated it's no different than getting his eyes checked.  If indeed they find something and you pursue therapy of any kind keep in mind that you are doing what is best for your child.  Ignoring it doesn't make it go away.  You know your child best and you will be his best advocate.
> 
> Big (((HUG)))



Thanks I needed to hear that, I really don't care what the "label" is, I just want to help him  be sucessful and happy.  Unfortunatly we live in WY where there is not a lot of options close for any type of developmental pediatricians or child psychiatrists.  The closest one in the state is three hours away, but we are looking into going to CO, and seeing what options we have there.  I will have to check the library tom for the books you suggested thanks.




RMAMom said:


> I work in a Psychiatrist office and I can tell you that I hear your story and other very similar to it all the time. I can feel your anxiety about this through your post so I'd like to offer a suggestion to you to change the way your thinking about this. First the only label you can put on this situation is good parenting, if his cholesterol was high you would treat it, if his vision was not 20/20 you would see that he had glasses, if he was diabetic you would give him insulin and if he has ADHD you treat that too. I would recommend that you find a Psychiatrist that will see children. They can tell you if it's ADHD or something else, they can also help you discern the difference between ADHD and a 7 year old boy. I know for most people seeing a Psychiatrist seems scary or brings up certain emotions but if you break it down to the fact that you are dealing with the brain, seeing a Dr. that specializes in that part of the body makes sense. No different then seeing a ortho Doc for a broken bone. Finally I would say, stop and put yourself in your sons shoes, you know his heart, do you think he's happy with the way things are going? I ask that as the mom of an ADHD son who was alway in trouble for not finishing work or paying attention. I knew he wasn't happy and I knew he felt like he was not smart enough and then we figured it out once we started treating the ADHD he was like an entirely different kid. He is now happily married with two children serving in the USAF. OK ,thats my 2 cents, good luck to you and keep us posted on his progress.



I want to say thank you when I read it I cried because it truly hit home with me.  It is just what I needed to hear.  It is also a great point that I will be telling my husband to help him understand/ see it in a different way.  Thank you soo much.



Piper said:


> I think your husband may be thinking of special education the way it used to be.  Now, the goal is to keep the child in a regular classroom and give him the tools he need to be successful.  His "label" will not be known to the other kids and parents.  He will not be put in a box.  I would go to a developmental ped or pediatric psychiatrist AND request full testing at your child's school.  This will help determine his strengths as well as his areas of concern.
> 
> Also, in our state, if the school mentions ADD/ADHD, they are obligated to pay for the evaluation the parent gets.  We were never allowed to tell a parent what we thought might be a diagnosis (we are not doctors, after all!)  We could tell the parent what we were seeing and suggest that they talk with their doctor.
> 
> Another thing, a lot of different "conditions" cause symptoms that can be mistaken for ADD/ADHD.  I would want to persue a diagnosis for peace of mind!



Thank you I really think that he is worried that they will just say he has ADHD and want to throw him on meds that will turn him into a zombie.  He is also apprehensive because of the major over diagnosis of ADHD that went on years ago, it seemed like anytime a kid did anything they had ADHD and were put on Ritalin.  I know that this is no longer the case, but he is worried about it anyway.  
The school didn't actually call it ADD/ADHD I asked if that was what they were talking about, and they said that they had talked about it, and then talked about the testing.  As far as the school paying for testing, they will pay for the first one, if we want a second opinion we would have to pay for it.


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Here is something I made at a workshop this weekend.



Really pretty!



tricia said:


> Very nice.  I love the colors.  I see what you mean though.  Tough choice  I don't know what I would do.





BorkBorkBork said:


> It's beautiful! Could she hold it out in pictures, kind of like a curtsy? Maybe that would flare it out enough for all three of them to show.





Granna4679 said:


> I see what you mean but the truth is...no one is going to be looking at her square on for any length of time.  They willl see the other appliques right away.  I really like it....such a cute idea.
> 
> ETA:  I didn't mean that they won't be looking at her .  Of course, she will get tons of attention. I just meant that their eyes won't stay on just the front...they will be drawn to the other appliques.





thebeesknees said:


> I love it! Maybe instead of tearing it apart, you could just have her hold the sides of the dress out like she is making a curtsy when you take the pictures?



Thanks for all the compliments and for setting my mind more at ease.  I will leave it alone for now and think about it later, since we don't go until Dec.  And maybe if I see it on her while she is running around I can get a better idea of whether it will matter or not.  She probably will never hold still straight towards the camera anyway!



tadamom said:


> Well, we leave next Thursday!!!  Woohoo!
> 
> I didn't make any clothes for this trip since the kids can still wear the clothes from our trip last October.  I am making new MNSSHP costumes, so I have that to share.  I am in the middle of Michael's Stitch costume (really plain...just a pair of shorts to match a t-shirt and I am going to make some gloves to attach as Stitch's 2nd set of arms) but here is Parker's Lilo costume.....



I really love the Lilo dress!  Did you applique each leaf on by hand?  Can't wait to see the stitch outfit.



woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone! We just got back laaaate last night from 6 days at WDW. We had an amazing stay on the beach at the Poly and although it was hot & sometimes rainy we met lots of characters and rode every ride! We didn't see anyone else wearing customs at all but got lots of positive comments and compliments on ours. Gianna loved telling people that she designed them & I made them. As many of you know dd8 has sensory issues and tween issues  about wearing customs, but as a birthday surprise to me she not only wore customs every day, but she even wore a hairbow once or twice! I'll take anything I can get at this point!!
> Here are a few pictures of my princess in her creations.
> Chip & Dale Twirl Top & Shorts for Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl & Leopard mouse ears tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen of Hearts dress for Wonderland Tea Party & Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Applique Tee & Board Shorts for Pixie Hollow (We got to meet Vidia!!):



So glad you had a good trip.  The outfits are all really pretty and your DD is adorable in them.  So cool that she designed them!


----------



## billwendy

wbarkhur said:


> First I just wanted to say thank you for all the support you guys are great, thanks again for letting me talk it out, and for being willing to share your experiances with me.  It was just what I needed to hear. For some reason some of the quotes got lost on the way over, not sure what is going on there, but thank you all again for helping out and for sharing ideas/programs and books I will look into them and see of they will help him.
> I am still trying to wrap my mind around it all, and feel a bit confused and guilty about it, also a bit sad, which is funny cause we don't even know for sure what if anything is going on.  But I do know that no matter what they find out, we will do what we have to for him so that he can be succesful and happy.  Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thankfully the school he goes to is really pretty good (and small 150 kids K-12).  He works with the OT teachers, and a speech/lang specialist (works with him on following directions, and that type of thing) , and also the title 1 reading teacher. They are all really good teachers who are more than willing to help.  I will have to ask them about doing an evaluation, they did do an auditory processing disorder test and it came back boarderline in a few of the areas, and normal in a few others.  So they said they are going to re-test next year and see if there are changes.  Honestly I should have asked more questions about this because I didn't understand a lot of it, but I was pretty overwellemed by the time this part came up, that I didn't think to ask more.  I will look into the programs you mentioned to see if any of them will help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I needed to hear that, I really don't care what the "label" is, I just want to help him  be sucessful and happy.  Unfortunatly we live in WY where there is not a lot of options close for any type of developmental pediatricians or child psychiatrists.  The closest one in the state is three hours away, but we are looking into going to CO, and seeing what options we have there.  I will have to check the library tom for the books you suggested thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say thank you when I read it I cried because it truly hit home with me.  It is just what I needed to hear.  It is also a great point that I will be telling my husband to help him understand/ see it in a different way.  Thank you soo much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I really think that he is worried that they will just say he has ADHD and want to throw him on meds that will turn him into a zombie.  He is also apprehensive because of the major over diagnosis of ADHD that went on years ago, it seemed like anytime a kid did anything they had ADHD and were put on Ritalin.  I know that this is no longer the case, but he is worried about it anyway.
> The school didn't actually call it ADD/ADHD I asked if that was what they were talking about, and they said that they had talked about it, and then talked about the testing.  As far as the school paying for testing, they will pay for the first one, if we want a second opinion we would have to pay for it.



Thats great - it sure soulds like you are on the right track. I saw a little boy for a few months this summer for ADHD. We did Interactive Metronome, no meds (parents/Dr. wanted to try IM first) and this year so far his teacher told mom she would have never guessed he has ADHD! www.interactivemetronome.com - its a not medicine but it sure helps some kids!!! Its also especially helpful with kids with auditory processing issues!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

OT=  I haven't been on much but wanted to give everyone an update on my dad.   So far he is still in the ICU, sedated and vented with no improvement in almost 3 weeks.     


I need to finish 30 dresses and some other outfits in the next month.   I also need to fill some orders I have.  Also, who should I apoligize to for forgeting the last big give.  I forgot to send my pixie dust with everything going on.


----------



## kissesbykim

I've never sewn a day in my life....but I have to say, this board has given me inspiration to learn! Wow! You are amazing! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!! The clothing is super cute and I can't believe the dresses!! Now, all I need to do is to have a girl (I have 2 amazing boys). So happy I found this thread!


----------



## miprender

SUZI said:


>



You did a great job for your first project.



snubie said:


>


This came out so beautiful




billwendy said:


> !!!!!!


AWESOME 



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> I love everyones creations lately! Soooo cute. I will be posting pictures Friday of all of my stuff! I still have a ton to go though.
> 
> 5 dresses, 8 tees, 3 totes, 6 lanyards, 2 pin bags, 1 skirt, and 3 pairs of ruffle pants.
> 
> shew, and all by Friday. Plus I have to do laundry, pack, and all that good stuff.
> 
> I procrastinate with everything, so it serves me right.
> 
> Now to get off here and back to work!



Get posting can't wait to see all you creations.



ellenbenny said:


>



I think it looks beautiful the way it is. Like other PP maybe she can hold it out and curtsy. My DD loves to do that all the time




abfight said:


> Does anyone else have a brother se-350 sewing and embroidery combo.  I am having issues.  I was doing a shirt for halloween my DD3 screamed and as soon as I turned around it had already sucked the bottom of the shirt up and jammed my machine.   Now my top thread keeps getting tangled around my bobbin case.  If anyone has a clue please let me know.



It must be a Brother thing because alot of us have posted problems lately. What thread are you using. When I was using Coats & Clark my fabric was getting sucked in too. I thought there was something wrong with my machine. After speaking with the people from the sewing store they recommended Guitman(sp) thread and I have had no problem since then.

Also did you take your bobbin case out and clean out any excess thread. Even a tiny piece of lint seemed to be jamming my machine.
HTH


----------



## miprender

tadamom said:


> .....



I love this. I made a Lilo dress for our trip in December, but very different from yours. We are having bfast with Lilo and wanted her to have a dress to wear. I  can't wait to see your stitch costume.



woodkins said:


> Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl & Leopard mouse ears tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen of Hearts dress for Wonderland Tea Party & Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Applique Tee & Board Shorts for Pixie Hollow (We got to meet Vidia!!):



Wow love all these. The Blue mickey dress at HS is my favorite but they are all great. Glad you had such a great time.


----------



## abfight

It must be a Brother thing because alot of us have posted problems lately. What thread are you using. When I was using Coats & Clark my fabric was getting sucked in too. I thought there was something wrong with my machine. After speaking with the people from the sewing store they recommended Guitman(sp) thread and I have had no problem since then.

Also did you take your bobbin case out and clean out any excess thread. Even a tiny piece of lint seemed to be jamming my machine.
HTH[/QUOTE]

I do use coats and clark but I have never had any issues with it (so far)  But I got to reading and looked very closely at my bobbin casing.  It had a very small scratch on it, I guess when the shirt got jammed the needle hit it.  Anyway I ordered a new one and it is now working fine YEAH

What is the average that you guys pay to have your machines worked on?  There is only one authorized shop within 50 miles of me and he said that it would be $78  plus parts


----------



## peachygreen

Simply Sweet Halter Question - I'm thinking of doing a simply sweet halter.  I've never done one before but think it would look cute with the fabric.  I have 2 questions though.  If the weather was chilly can a shirt be worn under the halter and look okay?  I put a shirt under the jumper style all the time, but I'm not sure about the halter?  Also I was thinking of adding elastic to the back to make it slightly more fitted.  Do you think I could add casing similar to the waist of the preppy skirt/skort pattern to the back of the halter?


----------



## tricia

h518may said:


> I haven't posted anything I have sewed lately.  I am working on Disney outfits.  I can't finish most of them yet because I want the to put an embroidery design on them.  My computer with the embroidery files is being repaired, hoping it comes back soon I only have a little over a month to finish.
> 
> I have been making dresses for a friend that has 3 girls.  Here is the first one.



Very nice.  Are all three dresses going to be the same?  Or just co-ordinating?



Granna4679 said:


> That turned out beautiful!  If it needs a home, I can give you an address...mine



Thank you, I will keep you in mind if it does not sell at the Silent Auction, but I'm sorry to say that you probably shouldn't hold your breath .



tadamom said:


> Well, we leave next Thursday!!!  Woohoo!
> 
> I didn't make any clothes for this trip since the kids can still wear the clothes from our trip last October.  I am making new MNSSHP costumes, so I have that to share.  I am in the middle of Michael's Stitch costume (really plain...just a pair of shorts to match a t-shirt and I am going to make some gloves to attach as Stitch's 2nd set of arms) but here is Parker's Lilo costume.....



Great job.



woodkins said:


>



Great outfits.



ellenbenny said:


> Really pretty!



Thank you.



abfight said:


> What is the average that you guys pay to have your machines worked on?  There is only one authorized shop within 50 miles of me and he said that it would be $78  plus parts



I pay at least $60 plus parts.


----------



## ellenbenny

peachygreen said:


> Simply Sweet Halter Question - I'm thinking of doing a simply sweet halter.  I've never done one before but think it would look cute with the fabric.  I have 2 questions though.  If the weather was chilly can a shirt be worn under the halter and look okay?  I put a shirt under the jumper style all the time, but I'm not sure about the halter?  Also I was thinking of adding elastic to the back to make it slightly more fitted.  Do you think I could add casing similar to the waist of the preppy skirt/skort pattern to the back of the halter?



I'm pretty sure the simply sweet halter has you insert elastic in the back already.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

abfight said:


> It must be a Brother thing because alot of us have posted problems lately. What thread are you using. When I was using Coats & Clark my fabric was getting sucked in too. I thought there was something wrong with my machine. After speaking with the people from the sewing store they recommended Guitman(sp) thread and I have had no problem since then.
> 
> Also did you take your bobbin case out and clean out any excess thread. Even a tiny piece of lint seemed to be jamming my machine.
> HTH



I do use coats and clark but I have never had any issues with it (so far)  But I got to reading and looked very closely at my bobbin casing.  It had a very small scratch on it, I guess when the shirt got jammed the needle hit it.  Anyway I ordered a new one and it is now working fine YEAH

What is the average that you guys pay to have your machines worked on?  There is only one authorized shop within 50 miles of me and he said that it would be $78  plus parts[/QUOTE]
That sound very reasonable, I think it's $89 here for a regular machine, embroidery combo units are even more, my shop usually has a 10% off special periodically, so I try to schedule regular maintanance then.  I've found that taking it in once a year has saved me $$ in the long run, I've needed fewer repairs.  




peachygreen said:


> Simply Sweet Halter Question - I'm thinking of doing a simply sweet halter.  I've never done one before but think it would look cute with the fabric.  I have 2 questions though.  If the weather was chilly can a shirt be worn under the halter and look okay?  I put a shirt under the jumper style all the time, but I'm not sure about the halter?  Also I was thinking of adding elastic to the back to make it slightly more fitted.  Do you think I could add casing similar to the waist of the preppy skirt/skort pattern to the back of the halter?







ellenbenny said:


> I'm pretty sure the simply sweet halter has you instert elastic in the back already.


The halter style does have elastic across the back, if you have a slender girl you might want to safety pin the elastic and check the fit before final stitching.  My DD is slender and I need less than the measurement Carla gives.  I've put shirts under halters often, she can't wear bare back things to school, but likes them for the weekend, so the shirt is a compromise.  I did find that the shirt needs to be a bit longer than normal because it does want to ride up and out of the elastic.  I make her peasant blouses longer for this reason.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

abfight said:


> What is the average that you guys pay to have your machines worked on?  There is only one authorized shop within 50 miles of me and he said that it would be $78  plus parts



Wow, thats cheap. Our local place charges $150. Its kinda ridiculous. I swear if my machine I have now messes up, I'll just save the $150 and buy a new one. 





Ok ladies, quick question. I am debating adding a ruffle to the wrap top I made for AK. But, I am not sure how it will look. She will be wearing Zebra print ruffle capris with it. Any opinions? Would it looks crazy with that many ruffles? 


We leave Saturday!!!! Now off to finish all my projects....


----------



## peachygreen

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Wow, thats cheap. Our local place charges $150. Its kinda ridiculous. I swear if my machine I have now messes up, I'll just save the $150 and buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, quick question. I am debating adding a ruffle to the wrap top I made for AK. But, I am not sure how it will look. She will be wearing Zebra print ruffle capris with it. Any opinions? Would it looks crazy with that many ruffles?
> 
> 
> We leave Saturday!!!! Now off to finish all my projects....





ellenbenny said:


> I'm pretty sure the simply sweet halter has you insert elastic in the back already.




Thanks to both of you.  You can tell I have only made the jumper style and consequently skipped the halter style instructions.  Well that and I actually haven't read the instructions at all in a while for it.  Maybe I should do that every now and then.


----------



## hotmamac

Good morning to all you wonderful ladies!
I've been lurking and just wanted to pop on and say that in 2008, my family was lucky enough to be on the receiving end of a Big Give. We got some of the most beautiful and unique items I've ever seen. DD (wish child) has grown a lot since then but still wears a Tinkerbell nightgown that she received. 
Anyway, DD is doing really well and is in all day Kindergarten now and I have some extra time on my hands. My most sincere desire is to learn to sew so that I can share some joy with other Wish families as part of a Big Give. 
What you all do is inspiring! 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

I think I jinxed myself about my machine....now it keeps getting wads of thread on the bottom...

Now what to do. I guess Mackenzie wont be getting as many customs as I had hoped. Or I go buy a cheapo machine to use.


----------



## NaeNae

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> I think I jinxed myself about my machine....now it keeps getting wads of thread on the bottom...
> 
> Now what to do. I guess Mackenzie wont be getting as many customs as I had hoped. Or I go buy a cheapo machine to use.



Here is the usual suggestion around here. Check for any lint or small pieces of thread in the bobbin case.  You probably have a small brush that came with your machine, it does a good job grabbing the lint in there.  Good luck!


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> Here is the usual suggestion around here. Check for any lint or small pieces of thread in the bobbin case.  You probably have a small brush that came with your machine, it does a good job grabbing the lint in there.  Good luck!



Yep, that is always my advice and usually fixes most problems!



NaeNae said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG???
> Everytime I try to iron on Iron On Stablizer it won't stick to my t-shirt!  I've tried 2 different brands, followed the directions but it won't stick. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Did you figure it out? Sometimes if I don't use steam I can't get stuff to stick. Although most of the time it will call for no steam! I have never used iron on stablizer though so really no idea about that!

Okay, my machine is not being nice! I think it wants a break!! I  my machine and hope after nap time that it will straighten up! It has been making a funky noise and not going up and down properly! I don't think using it like that for the past 20 hours has helped! But hey, I got almost everything done I needed to! Just having a bit of a crisis if it doesn't straighten up!


----------



## Marlynmik

We are going on our first trip to Disney in February and I just stumbled upon this LOOOOOOONG thread.  I don't know if I'll ever get the chance to read everything but I really enjoyed what I've read so far   You ladies are so talented!  

I am a very beginner when it comes to sewing, but I can be quite meticulous and I have a lot of patience (most of the time).  I actually like making things without a pattern, I like the challenge.  I haven't made any clothes yet, just purses and wallets.

My plan is to make DD a Cinderella dress.  Without a pattern.  Maybe I'm crazy   I will make it a 2-piece so the skirt slips on with an elastic waist and the top will come down over it.  Makes it easier to go to the bathroom.

I will also make her a Tink costume.  This is all no-sew.  Tulle tutu and fairy wings made out of wire hangers and pantyhose.

I'm getting tons of inspiration from all your ideas


----------



## mom2OandE

woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone! We just got back laaaate last night from 6 days at WDW. We had an amazing stay on the beach at the Poly and although it was hot & sometimes rainy we met lots of characters and rode every ride! We didn't see anyone else wearing customs at all but got lots of positive comments and compliments on ours. Gianna loved telling people that she designed them & I made them. As many of you know dd8 has sensory issues and tween issues  about wearing customs, but as a birthday surprise to me she not only wore customs every day, but she even wore a hairbow once or twice! I'll take anything I can get at this point!!
> Here are a few pictures of my princess in her creations.
> Chip & Dale Twirl Top & Shorts for Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl & Leopard mouse ears tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen of Hearts dress for Wonderland Tea Party & Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Applique Tee & Board Shorts for Pixie Hollow (We got to meet Vidia!!):



Everything looks great!  Your dd is gorgeous!  Where did you get the chip n dale fabric from?


----------



## BorkBorkBork

I made this skirt last night:





I found that shirt at Old Navy and thought Alice needed a skirt to go with it and all the other Halloween shirts she has. (We love Halloween around here!) Trouble is, my Joann's has literally SIX Halloween prints. I seem to remember there used to be more in past years. I keep asking if they'll get more and they say they don't know.  At least they had a couple of cute ones!

Then I made her this bow holder:




which I totally CASE'd from the Chasing Fireflies catalog. Same materials (yarn & felt). They were charging...are you sitting down...$98.00 for it!  I have seen some inflated prices in that catalog but that one takes the cake!

We were at Joann's yesterday and my DH was wandering around with Alice. I found him in the yarn section and he was picking out crochet needles and yarn! Now, he is a huge computer geek but used to know how to crochet from his mom and apparently wants to try it again. I was so excited but I didn't want to get too encouraging so I wouldn't jinx him into not wanting to do it.  Well, he has about 7 inches of a scarf for me done already. I am so glad he's being crafty!


----------



## woodkins

mom2OandE said:


> Everything looks great!  Your dd is gorgeous!  Where did you get the chip n dale fabric from?



Thanks so much. I bought that Chip n Dale fabric on Ebay probably about 2 or 3 years ago, it came from a seller in Japan. I had only bought 1 yard of it and was holding on to it for so long, but I finally bit the bullet & used it. I am glad that I did!


----------



## bear_mom

I finished older dds (correct length) skirt and got the T done too. I didn't do that great on the mickey head, but considering I only do this once a year..... not so bad.











Emily


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

hotmamac said:


> Good morning to all you wonderful ladies!
> I've been lurking and just wanted to pop on and say that in 2008, my family was lucky enough to be on the receiving end of a Big Give. We got some of the most beautiful and unique items I've ever seen. DD (wish child) has grown a lot since then but still wears a Tinkerbell nightgown that she received.
> Anyway, DD is doing really well and is in all day Kindergarten now and I have some extra time on my hands. My most sincere desire is to learn to sew so that I can share some joy with other Wish families as part of a Big Give.
> What you all do is inspiring!
> Thank you!!!!



You can do it! try Carla C's patterns - they are the best! And she makes it "sew" easy!



BorkBorkBork said:


> I made this skirt last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that shirt at Old Navy and thought Alice needed a skirt to go with it and all the other Halloween shirts she has. (We love Halloween around here!) Trouble is, my Joann's has literally SIX Halloween prints. I seem to remember there used to be more in past years. I keep asking if they'll get more and they say they don't know.  At least they had a couple of cute ones!
> 
> Then I made her this bow holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I totally CASE'd from the Chasing Fireflies catalog. Same materials (yarn & felt). They were charging...are you sitting down...$98.00 for it!  I have seen some inflated prices in that catalog but that one takes the cake!
> 
> We were at Joann's yesterday and my DH was wandering around with Alice. I found him in the yarn section and he was picking out crochet needles and yarn! Now, he is a huge computer geek but used to know how to crochet from his mom and apparently wants to try it again. I was so excited but I didn't want to get too encouraging so I wouldn't jinx him into not wanting to do it.  Well, he has about 7 inches of a scarf for me done already. I am so glad he's being crafty!



Couple things - first is the orange shirt from ON exactly like you have here - Minnie's sil is on it?
second - our Joann's usually has a bunch of Halloween prints. I find  a bunch on their website too.
third - Yea! & way to go to your DH! My dad used to know how to crochet when he was younger - we have a couple of these little chickens he made. We love telling my daughters that PopPop made them!


----------



## tadamom

ellenbenny said:


> I really love the Lilo dress!  Did you applique each leaf on by hand?  Can't wait to see the stitch outfit.



I drew & cut the leaves out and then free-hand appliqued them on with my machine.



miprender said:


> I love this. I made a Lilo dress for our trip in December, but very different from yours. We are having bfast with Lilo and wanted her to have a dress to wear. I  can't wait to see your stitch costume.



Thanks!



BorkBorkBork.....did you buy that Minnie Halloween t-shirt this year?


----------



## disneymomof1

That Minnie halloween t shirt is on Old Navy website under baby girls and then click halloween.  Size goes up to 5T, sadly to small for my DD, I think that shirt is so stinkin cute !!!


----------



## LKD

Oh geeze, I'm lost, I need to stop popping in once a week

I finished my Belle gown  Just in time to go see the Sing A Long at the theater in it! It was so adorable, a little girl kept looking back at us telling me I was on the screen 
Here's my little group




Us being silly of course~

Oh! I started a TR for tomorrow's halloween trip to Disneyland  So excited!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2567107


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ahh. So everything that could go wrong today did. I was in such a hurry. I sewed 2 dresses the wrong way, had to redo.
My machine got jammed, but luckily I got it fixed.
We had a ton of errands to run, so I had to stop for that. But I managed to get 2 tees, and 3 dresses done. Now I have 1 more dress, 6 tees, 5 lanyards, 3 totes, and 2 pairs of flip flops to do by tomorrow, at 4pm.

And of course I will have to pack. Sadly, I had to scrap a few projects, but most of it was at the bottom of the list. 

I still have a load of laundry to do. I am so glad for my Mt. Dew, as I will be pulling an all nighter.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Free 8x10 photo collage at Walgreens!! Its totally free if you pick it up!! Use code FBCOLL!! must be done today or tomorrow!!!

Wendy


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Couple things - first is the orange shirt from ON exactly like you have here - Minnie's sil is on it?
> second - our Joann's usually has a bunch of Halloween prints. I find  a bunch on their website too.
> third - Yea! & way to go to your DH! My dad used to know how to crochet when he was younger - we have a couple of these little chickens he made. We love telling my daughters that PopPop made them!



Yes, the shirts (go up to 5T) have Minnie as a witch on the front AND Mickey's silhouette dressed as a vampire on the back. As someone pointed out, they are online but I got them in the store yesterday in the Halloween section!

That's cool that your Joann's has lots of Halloween prints! The larger store across town probably has more but the one 3 minutes from my house just isn't that great.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

QUICK I NEED ADVICE!I am in the process of putting the Audrey Ruffle skirt together and needed to know - Did you trim the rufles to the edge of the fabric after you basted them down in place?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks for the shirt info - looks like we will be taking a trip to ON tomorrow! DD's will love that shirt!


----------



## ConnieB

ellenbenny said:


> I made this dress for DGD to wear to 1900 Park Fare dinner in December.  I love how it came out except that I am not sure I am happy with the placement of the appliques.  It looks cute laying on the table, but hanging you only see the one applique on the skirt from the front.  I really don't want to rip it apart and redo the placement of the strips, but I am not sure I like it this way, I think I would have rather that all 3 appliques showed from the front for pictures.
> 
> What do you think?



Sorry, a few days behind.....hopefully this isn't a repeat. 

When you go to take the pictures....have your daughter hold her skirt out like she's doing a curtsey......fits the character and should have the effect of bringing the appliques into view for the photos.   The rest of the time it's not a problem because people (and the stepsisters and other characters) will notice the one applique and look around for more (or your daughter can point them out when they comment on the center one).   

Of course, take that with the grain of salt that I'm too lazy to ever think about taking out appliques, lol.


----------



## teresajoy

tmh0206 said:


> sorry, these aren't Disney, but I wanted to share of few things I have made lately.



That's really cute! 



h518may said:


> I haven't posted anything I have sewed lately.  I am working on Disney outfits.  I can't finish most of them yet because I want the to put an embroidery design on them.  My computer with the embroidery files is being repaired, hoping it comes back soon I only have a little over a month to finish.
> 
> I have been making dresses for a friend that has 3 girls.  Here is the first one.



Really pretty! I was wondering if they were all going to match too. 



tadamom said:


> Well, we leave next Thursday!!!  Woohoo!
> 
> I didn't make any clothes for this trip since the kids can still wear the clothes from our trip last October.  I am making new MNSSHP costumes, so I have that to share.  I am in the middle of Michael's Stitch costume (really plain...just a pair of shorts to match a t-shirt and I am going to make some gloves to attach as Stitch's 2nd set of arms) but here is Parker's Lilo costume.....



Look how big she is getting!!!! What a little cutie pie!! I love this dress, it looks great! 

I'm not sure if I'll be making the girls anything for our next trip. I am just running out of time! 



woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone! We just got back laaaate last night from 6 days at WDW. We had an amazing stay on the beach at the Poly and although it was hot & sometimes rainy we met lots of characters and rode every ride! We didn't see anyone else wearing customs at all but got lots of positive comments and compliments on ours. Gianna loved telling people that she designed them & I made them. As many of you know dd8 has sensory issues and tween issues  about wearing customs, but as a birthday surprise to me she not only wore customs every day, but she even wore a hairbow once or twice! I'll take anything I can get at this point!!
> Here are a few pictures of my princess in her creations.
> Chip & Dale Twirl Top & Shorts for Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl & Leopard mouse ears tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen of Hearts dress for Wonderland Tea Party & Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Applique Tee & Board Shorts for Pixie Hollow (We got to meet Vidia!!):



WOW!!! Everything looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! I bet she was the hit of the parks! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT=  I haven't been on much but wanted to give everyone an update on my dad.   So far he is still in the ICU, sedated and vented with no improvement in almost 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> I need to finish 30 dresses and some other outfits in the next month.   I also need to fill some orders I have.  Also, who should I apoligize to for forgeting the last big give.  I forgot to send my pixie dust with everything going on.



 I was wondering how he was doing. This has to be so difficult for you. 

Don't worry about the pixie dust, we know you have a lot going on right now. 



kissesbykim said:


> I've never sewn a day in my life....but I have to say, this board has given me inspiration to learn! Wow! You are amazing! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!! The clothing is super cute and I can't believe the dresses!! Now, all I need to do is to have a girl (I have 2 amazing boys). So happy I found this thread!


Look at you and your three bananas!!!! Yay you! Welcome! 





hotmamac said:


> Good morning to all you wonderful ladies!
> I've been lurking and just wanted to pop on and say that in 2008, my family was lucky enough to be on the receiving end of a Big Give. We got some of the most beautiful and unique items I've ever seen. DD (wish child) has grown a lot since then but still wears a Tinkerbell nightgown that she received.
> Anyway, DD is doing really well and is in all day Kindergarten now and I have some extra time on my hands. My most sincere desire is to learn to sew so that I can share some joy with other Wish families as part of a Big Give.
> What you all do is inspiring!
> Thank you!!!!



It's so nice to see you! wow ,Kindergarten already! 



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, my machine is not being nice! I think it wants a break!! I  my machine and hope after nap time that it will straighten up! It has been making a funky noise and not going up and down properly! I don't think using it like that for the past 20 hours has helped! But hey, I got almost everything done I needed to! Just having a bit of a crisis if it doesn't straighten up!



I see you posted on Facebook that it still wasn't working! I hope it straightens itself up!



Marlynmik said:


> We are going on our first trip to Disney in February and I just stumbled upon this LOOOOOOONG thread.  I don't know if I'll ever get the chance to read everything but I really enjoyed what I've read so far   You ladies are so talented!
> 
> I am a very beginner when it comes to sewing, but I can be quite meticulous and I have a lot of patience (most of the time).  I actually like making things without a pattern, I like the challenge.  I haven't made any clothes yet, just purses and wallets.
> 
> My plan is to make DD a Cinderella dress.  Without a pattern.  Maybe I'm crazy   I will make it a 2-piece so the skirt slips on with an elastic waist and the top will come down over it.  Makes it easier to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I will also make her a Tink costume.  This is all no-sew.  Tulle tutu and fairy wings made out of wire hangers and pantyhose.
> 
> I'm getting tons of inspiration from all your ideas



I can't wait to see what you make!!! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> Well, he has about 7 inches of a scarf for me done already. I am so glad he's being crafty!



Awww, that is just so sweet! 



bear_mom said:


> I finished older dds (correct length) skirt and got the T done too. I didn't do that great on the mickey head, but considering I only do this once a year..... not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily


It looks wonderful! 



LKD said:


> Oh geeze, I'm lost, I need to stop popping in once a week
> 
> I finished my Belle gown  Just in time to go see the Sing A Long at the theater in it! It was so adorable, a little girl kept looking back at us telling me I was on the screen
> Here's my little group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us being silly of course~
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2567107


You guys look great!!! 



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Ahh. So everything that could go wrong today did. I was in such a hurry. I sewed 2 dresses the wrong way, had to redo.
> My machine got jammed, but luckily I got it fixed.
> We had a ton of errands to run, so I had to stop for that. But I managed to get 2 tees, and 3 dresses done. Now I have 1 more dress, 6 tees, 5 lanyards, 3 totes, and 2 pairs of flip flops to do by tomorrow, at 4pm.
> 
> And of course I will have to pack. Sadly, I had to scrap a few projects, but most of it was at the bottom of the list.
> 
> I still have a load of laundry to do. I am so glad for my Mt. Dew, as I will be pulling an all nighter.



 

I had a major panic attack this morning when I miscalculated how long I had until our trip. For some reason, I had it in my head that we were leaving NEXT Friday!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUICK I NEED ADVICE!I am in the process of putting the Audrey Ruffle skirt together and needed to know - Did you trim the rufles to the edge of the fabric after you basted them down in place?


I'm pretty sure that's what I did when I made them. What are you making?


----------



## NaeNae

Teresajoy, I just saw your countdown for your trip.  I think we are going to be there at the same time!  We leave here on Oct 11th and arrive in Orlando on the 12th.  We will start the parks on the 13th!  Maybe we can meet up some time.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I just finished up Juliet's Hermione skirt! I just have to size the elastic. Juliet is in between sizes and she is getting so tall fast! I made a 7/8 size but put a 5/6 elastic in it. I have to wait til tomorrow to try it on her though.










Now - what kind of top? I have a T-shirt I think that I am going to put a saying on - it is the right shade of blue I think. But then I was wondering if a different color would look better? Any ideas?


----------



## fairygoodmother

hotmamac said:


> DD (wish child) has grown a lot since then but still wears a Tinkerbell nightgown that she received.



So nice to see you here!  Yours was the first give I participated in...I made Ali's nightgown.  I'm glad to hear that she's doing well.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just finished up Juliet's Hermione skirt! I just have to size the elastic. Juliet is in between sizes and she is getting so tall fast! I made a 7/8 size but put a 5/6 elastic in it. I have to wait til tomorrow to try it on her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - what kind of top? I have a T-shirt I think that I am going to put a saying on - it is the right shade of blue I think. But then I was wondering if a different color would look better? Any ideas?



I sized the skirt with Juliet this morning. Hopefully I will get her Star Wars shirt done today too.  Then a Feliz for Evangeline, an Audrey for Joci, a Rapunzel dress for Joci and hopefully Dr Suess stuff for either 2 or three of them. Plus stuff for the walk .... I have one month, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## NiniMorris

I am hoping ot get down to the studio today for the first time in 2 weeks...yay!  But I will still be limited in what I can do today...boo...


I am working on quick, easy and cheap ideas for Christmas gifts for the multitude of teachers and therapists we have this year (boo for public school!)  I am toying around with the idea of doing the embroidery on toilet paper (from SWAK) and adding a hand towel to match.  I have done this before as a sort of 'secret sister' gift and it was a hit...but seriously...would a teacher get the whimsy and good meanings behind it?  

I know some people are of the idea that you should give a gift to teachers of school supplies ... something they can really use.  I am of the belief that Christmas presents should be something they wouldn't get for themselves...

So..ideas or suggestions?


Nini


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping ot get down to the studio today for the first time in 2 weeks...yay!  But I will still be limited in what I can do today...boo...
> 
> 
> I am working on quick, easy and cheap ideas for Christmas gifts for the multitude of teachers and therapists we have this year (boo for public school!)  I am toying around with the idea of doing the embroidery on toilet paper (from SWAK) and adding a hand towel to match.  I have done this before as a sort of 'secret sister' gift and it was a hit...but seriously...would a teacher get the whimsy and good meanings behind it?
> 
> I know some people are of the idea that you should give a gift to teachers of school supplies ... something they can really use.  I am of the belief that Christmas presents should be something they wouldn't get for themselves...
> 
> So..ideas or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nini



I did these one year that I was looking for small gifts: http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html
Did them in Christmas fabric, tied a group of 4 together with Christmas ribbon, and attached a Cinnamon tree ornament that my sons and I made.  Went over well.


----------



## ellenbenny

ConnieB said:


> When you go to take the pictures....have your daughter hold her skirt out like she's doing a curtsey......fits the character and should have the effect of bringing the appliques into view for the photos.   The rest of the time it's not a problem because people (and the stepsisters and other characters) will notice the one applique and look around for more (or your daughter can point them out when they comment on the center one).
> 
> Of course, take that with the grain of salt that I'm too lazy to ever think about taking out appliques, lol.



Thanks, you all have convinced me that I don't need to rip anything apart, which is great, because I absolutely hate doing that!


----------



## RMAMom

Does anyone know where I can get a bust of Belle. I can't seem to find her and I really wanted to finish this princess dress this weekend! 
I am really starting to feel defeated!  It's the last custom for my DGD and then I have to make matching shirts for DGS, as you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time!


----------



## tricia

RMAMom said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a bust of Belle. I can't seem to find her and I really wanted to finish this princess dress this weekend!
> I am really starting to feel defeated!  It's the last custom for my DGD and then I have to make matching shirts for DGS, as you can see by my ticker I am quickly running out of time!



Like This?





or











Those are the best I could find.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Ok ladies, I am litterally FREAKING  out!

I cannot find my last 2 skirt cuts. Normally it wouldnt be a big deal, but...one, thats all the fabric I got of it, just enough for 1 skirt.

The other is a stripwork, and I has already pieced it together. Just needed to gather and sew it to the yolke. 

So all I can say is....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. We leave to go to moms today at 5, and then we leave tomorrow at 6am! I don't have time to redo!!!! 





[ok I think I am done now....] 
Back to tearing apart the just cleaned house.


----------



## arizonacolbys

I love everyone's latest creations!!  I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...

We moved my older DD to a big girl bed last month before her 2nd birthday. I made her a monkey quilt for it since she Loves monkeys. I didn't get to finish all of the quilting on the blanket before we moved her, but she couldn't tell the difference 









Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now! 













My less than cooperative model...





I also made my first ever hair bows, so I'm hoping I can make a few to match the girls dresses in December:













And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):









I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.

Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> Like This?



Thank you Tricia thats perfect but I guess I wasn't clear. I need it in a PES format for my machine.

*Emily ~* Your DD is adorable and love your customs, especially the AK outfit!


----------



## NiniMorris

arizonacolbys said:


> I love everyone's latest creations!!  I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...
> 
> We moved my older DD to a big girl bed last month before her 2nd birthday. I made her a monkey quilt for it since she Loves monkeys. I didn't get to finish all of the quilting on the blanket before we moved her, but she couldn't tell the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My less than cooperative model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first ever hair bows, so I'm hoping I can make a few to match the girls dresses in December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.
> 
> Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.




Oh so very cute!!!

I am only making one or two Christmasy outfits.  I wanted more...but met with a lot of opposition!  We are wearing a special Santa Pooh shirt and dress for Crystal Palace and MVMCP, and a special Christmas tree shirt for our Saturday Epcot day...and maybe a Mickey ornament shirt for our very first night there...

But the rest will be regular Disney....sigh!

Nini


----------



## tricia

arizonacolbys said:


> .



Love everything, but especially the Feliz.  I think it is one of my fav. patterns.




RMAMom said:


> Thank you Tricia thats perfect but I guess I wasn't clear. I need it in a PES format for my machine.
> 
> *Emily ~* Your DD is adorable and love your customs, especially the AK outfit!



Oooooh, I never know if people have embroidery machines, or if they are just piecing with their regular machines and looking for images.  In that case http://www.etsy.com/listing/5713772...earch_type=handmade&ga_page=2&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## billwendy

Psssttttt......

Hey Guys - NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!

Very princessy filly little girl and her mom and dad!!!!!

Im hoping to post this weekend!!! Woo Hoo!!!!

And - she is going to be there at Christmas time!!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> Oooooh, I never know if people have embroidery machines, or if they are just piecing with their regular machines and looking for images.  In that case http://www.etsy.com/listing/5713772...earch_type=handmade&ga_page=2&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title



OH MY GOSH, I COULD KISS YOU!!!!!!!!! I have been searching and searching, thank you for taking the time to post that for me. 
I have had a plan A, B and C for this dress and I really just want to get it done!!! Thank you!


----------



## tricia

RMAMom said:


> OH MY GOSH, I COULD KISS YOU!!!!!!!!! I have been searching and searching, thank you for taking the time to post that for me.
> I have had a plan A, B and C for this dress and I really just want to get it done!!! Thank you!



You're welcome.  I can't vouch for the seller, as I have never used her, but sounds like you are eager enough to give it a try.


----------



## Granna4679

BorkBorkBork said:


> I made this skirt last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that shirt at Old Navy and thought Alice needed a skirt to go with it and all the other Halloween shirts she has. (We love Halloween around here!) Trouble is, my Joann's has literally SIX Halloween prints. I seem to remember there used to be more in past years. I keep asking if they'll get more and they say they don't know.  At least they had a couple of cute ones!
> 
> Then I made her this bow holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I totally CASE'd from the Chasing Fireflies catalog. Same materials (yarn & felt). They were charging...are you sitting down...$98.00 for it!  I have seen some inflated prices in that catalog but that one takes the cake!
> 
> We were at Joann's yesterday and my DH was wandering around with Alice. I found him in the yarn section and he was picking out crochet needles and yarn! Now, he is a huge computer geek but used to know how to crochet from his mom and apparently wants to try it again. I was so excited but I didn't want to get too encouraging so I wouldn't jinx him into not wanting to do it.  Well, he has about 7 inches of a scarf for me done already. I am so glad he's being crafty!



This outfit is great.  It matches the shirt so well too.  She will be a doll in it.
The bow holder is cute too....great job copying the one online (and wowowowowow....what a savings!  I can't imagine paying that much for it).




bear_mom said:


> I finished older dds (correct length) skirt and got the T done too. I didn't do that great on the mickey head, but considering I only do this once a year..... not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily



Emily - great job.  She looks so cute in it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just finished up Juliet's Hermione skirt! I just have to size the elastic. Juliet is in between sizes and she is getting so tall fast! I made a 7/8 size but put a 5/6 elastic in it. I have to wait til tomorrow to try it on her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - what kind of top? I have a T-shirt I think that I am going to put a saying on - it is the right shade of blue I think. But then I was wondering if a different color would look better? Any ideas?



Wow......fantastic!  I LOVE it!  I would maybe do the redish color shirt...bring out the red in her vest.  What did you decide to put on the shirt?



NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping ot get down to the studio today for the first time in 2 weeks...yay!  But I will still be limited in what I can do today...boo...
> 
> 
> I am working on quick, easy and cheap ideas for Christmas gifts for the multitude of teachers and therapists we have this year (boo for public school!)  I am toying around with the idea of doing the embroidery on toilet paper (from SWAK) and adding a hand towel to match.  I have done this before as a sort of 'secret sister' gift and it was a hit...but seriously...would a teacher get the whimsy and good meanings behind it?
> 
> I know some people are of the idea that you should give a gift to teachers of school supplies ... something they can really use.  I am of the belief that Christmas presents should be something they wouldn't get for themselves...
> 
> So..ideas or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nini



Happy you are getting to get up and around and in your studio.  No ideas for you on the teacher gifts (I am totally brain dead today) but I really want to know how you embroider on toilet paper!!??



arizonacolbys said:


> I love everyone's latest creations!!  I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...
> 
> We moved my older DD to a big girl bed last month before her 2nd birthday. I made her a monkey quilt for it since she Loves monkeys. I didn't get to finish all of the quilting on the blanket before we moved her, but she couldn't tell the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My less than cooperative model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.
> 
> Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.



Great job on the Feliz (really cute) and the AK dress too!  But I really adore the monkey quilt.  Did you make the appliques by hand or is that a print?  You DD is adorable too.  Looks like she LOVES her quilt and her monkeys!!

And....isn't it great to be able to do hair bows and not have to spend the rediculous prices they charge at the store for them?


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> Happy you are getting to get up and around and in your studio.  No ideas for you on the teacher gifts (I am totally brain dead today) but I really want to know how you embroider on toilet paper!!??



LOL...one of my favorite ways t play!  Go to the SWAK website...I think it is SWAKembroidery.com; go to the SWAK 101 and about half way down the list is how to embroider on toilet paper!  I'm thinking about making the snowman! (and using a white hand towel with the Smore Snowman on it!

I made some fancy embroidered TP with two matching hand towels for my married daughter and daughter in law for part of their Easter gift.  The set has a nice home in their guest baths.


Nini


----------



## McDuck

Oh my gosh, LOVING the stuff posted up this past week!!!!!!

Well...Custom #2 is DONE.  This was Simplicity 7189 and my dad gave me some advice on drafting my own pattern for the Mickey pockets.





Functional pockets 





Back of the dress.  Not thrilled with how my zipper came out, but I don't think it's THAT noticeable:





Fixing to tackle the next one now--just gotta iron the fabric.


----------



## erikawolf2004

arizonacolbys said:


> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.



Super cute dress, outfit and bows!

I am doing 4 Christmas outfits and 4 regular.  We don't go very often, so I'm sure she will have outgrown everything by the time we go back...I would want new ones anyway  If we went more often or had a little DD I would probably have to rethink some of that.

Happy sewing!


----------



## thebeesknees

arizonacolbys said:


> I love everyone's latest creations!!  I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...
> 
> We moved my older DD to a big girl bed last month before her 2nd birthday. I made her a monkey quilt for it since she Loves monkeys. I didn't get to finish all of the quilting on the blanket before we moved her, but she couldn't tell the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My less than cooperative model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first ever hair bows, so I'm hoping I can make a few to match the girls dresses in December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.
> 
> Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.



Fabulous! I love all of it! Great work!


----------



## VBAndrea

peachygreen said:


> Simply Sweet Halter Question - I'm thinking of doing a simply sweet halter.  I've never done one before but think it would look cute with the fabric.  I have 2 questions though.  If the weather was chilly can a shirt be worn under the halter and look okay?  I put a shirt under the jumper style all the time, but I'm not sure about the halter?  Also I was thinking of adding elastic to the back to make it slightly more fitted.  Do you think I could add casing similar to the waist of the preppy skirt/skort pattern to the back of the halter?


I made my first two halters over the summer.  I posted one but really need to get a pic of the other one.  I put in TWO rows of elastic because my dd likes full twirl on her skirts (one I did a layered twirl and the other a patchwork).  I will try to get pics taken this weekend since dh is taking ds camping.  I figured the two rows of elastic would be benficial with the heavier skirts.  

And I have had dd wear the halter dress with a t underneath as halters aren't allowed in first grade.  It looks decent, though I definitely prefer the look without a shirt underneath.  



NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping ot get down to the studio today for the first time in 2 weeks...yay!  But I will still be limited in what I can do today...boo...
> 
> 
> I am working on quick, easy and cheap ideas for Christmas gifts for the multitude of teachers and therapists we have this year (boo for public school!)  I am toying around with the idea of doing the embroidery on toilet paper (from SWAK) and adding a hand towel to match.  I have done this before as a sort of 'secret sister' gift and it was a hit...but seriously...would a teacher get the whimsy and good meanings behind it?
> 
> I know some people are of the idea that you should give a gift to teachers of school supplies ... something they can really use.  I am of the belief that Christmas presents should be something they wouldn't get for themselves...
> 
> So..ideas or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nini


No clue about embroidering on tp but hand towels or any kind of useful kitchen towels sound nice.  I always wanted to make tote bags as a part of teacher gifts, but never seem to find the time plus my first tote bag I made did not turn out as nice as I would have liked.  I just feel I, personally, can never have enough tote bags, and I know teachers can really use them.  I always give gift cards for teacher gifts and give smaller amount ones for the accessory people -- like the front office manager.  At Christmas it's a Targer gift card and end of year it's a Visa gift card.



arizonacolbys said:


> I love everyone's latest creations!!  I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...
> 
> 
> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.
> 
> Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.



LOVE the Feliz and AK outfit!!!  We went last December and I only did one Christmas outfit for MVMCP.  Everything else I tailored to whatever park or character dinner we were doing.

EVERYONE has posted great items!  Sorry I don't have enough time right now to quote everything.  A few standouts are the HP items, the stepsisters dress (and yes, just curtsy -- don't redo it), great outfits posted by Woodkins from the park (I never commented on the Queen of Hearts before but it was one of my favs).....ok, gotta go feed my poor child.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok, I took Juliet's pic with two dif color shirt options that I can put something on Juliet wants Muggle Born I was thinking Merlin's Pants! 
















or I have plenty of the HP fabric left that I could make her a shirt of some kind - what pattern - I have simply sweet, portrait peasant and a couple others.
I am leaning toward the blue...Juliet likes the blue better than the red but part of me wants to use the HP fabric that is the bottom ruffle.


----------



## miprender

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, I took Juliet's pic with two dif color shirt options that I can put something on Juliet wants Muggle Born I was thinking Merlin's Pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I have plenty of the HP fabric left that I could make her a shirt of some kind - what pattern - I have simply sweet, portrait peasant and a couple others.
> I am leaning toward the blue...Juliet likes the blue better than the red but part of me wants to use the HP fabric that is the bottom ruffle.




Wow that is just awesome  I asked a 7yr's old opinion and she likes the red shirt better. I think I like the red too but either way she will look great.


----------



## ellenbenny

BorkBorkBork said:


> I made this skirt last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that shirt at Old Navy and thought Alice needed a skirt to go with it and all the other Halloween shirts she has. (We love Halloween around here!) Trouble is, my Joann's has literally SIX Halloween prints. I seem to remember there used to be more in past years. I keep asking if they'll get more and they say they don't know.  At least they had a couple of cute ones!
> 
> Then I made her this bow holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I totally CASE'd from the Chasing Fireflies catalog. Same materials (yarn & felt). They were charging...are you sitting down...$98.00 for it!  I have seen some inflated prices in that catalog but that one takes the cake!
> 
> We were at Joann's yesterday and my DH was wandering around with Alice. I found him in the yarn section and he was picking out crochet needles and yarn! Now, he is a huge computer geek but used to know how to crochet from his mom and apparently wants to try it again. I was so excited but I didn't want to get too encouraging so I wouldn't jinx him into not wanting to do it.  Well, he has about 7 inches of a scarf for me done already. I am so glad he's being crafty!



Love the ON shirt, great find and the skirt looks great with it!



bear_mom said:


> I finished older dds (correct length) skirt and got the T done too. I didn't do that great on the mickey head, but considering I only do this once a year..... not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily



I love how it came out!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just finished up Juliet's Hermione skirt! I just have to size the elastic. Juliet is in between sizes and she is getting so tall fast! I made a 7/8 size but put a 5/6 elastic in it. I have to wait til tomorrow to try it on her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - what kind of top? I have a T-shirt I think that I am going to put a saying on - it is the right shade of blue I think. But then I was wondering if a different color would look better? Any ideas?



That is great!



arizonacolbys said:


> I love everyone's latest creations!!  I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...
> 
> We moved my older DD to a big girl bed last month before her 2nd birthday. I made her a monkey quilt for it since she Loves monkeys. I didn't get to finish all of the quilting on the blanket before we moved her, but she couldn't tell the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My less than cooperative model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made my first ever hair bows, so I'm hoping I can make a few to match the girls dresses in December:
> 
> And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.
> 
> Question for those going in Dec - how many Christmassy outfits are you making vs. regular Disney outfits? I'd like to make the girls at least 1-2 holiday themed Disney dresses, but if I make more just Disney dresses (less the Christmas accents) the outfits can be re-worn next Fall on our next trip.



Everything looks great, I looove the monkey quilt!



McDuck said:


> Oh my gosh, LOVING the stuff posted up this past week!!!!!!
> 
> Well...Custom #2 is DONE.  This was Simplicity 7189 and my dad gave me some advice on drafting my own pattern for the Mickey pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing to tackle the next one now--just gotta iron the fabric.



Very nice, love the mickey pockets!


----------



## woodkins

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, I took Juliet's pic with two dif color shirt options that I can put something on Juliet wants Muggle Born I was thinking Merlin's Pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I have plenty of the HP fabric left that I could make her a shirt of some kind - what pattern - I have simply sweet, portrait peasant and a couple others.
> I am leaning toward the blue...Juliet likes the blue better than the red but part of me wants to use the HP fabric that is the bottom ruffle.



Love the blue top with it & Muggle Born is AWESOME!! I think that is super cute for a shirt saying.


----------



## CobraBubbles

miprender said:


> Wow that is just awesome  I asked a 7yr's old opinion and she likes the red shirt better. I think I like the red too but either way she will look great.



Personally like the red better


----------



## Disneymom1218

I have a Question for anyone who has recycled a pair of Overalls or appliqued pants. When you do the leg do you rip out the inseam or the side seam? I am working on, Flight day/ Surprise reveal/ One day in the parks, overalls and not sure which one I should rip out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## billwendy

All right you little night owls!!!!

*NEW BIG GIVE* 
ship date 11/6/10

BEWARE!!! This little cutie is gonna just steal your heart!!! She is so much like a lot of the little girlie girls on here!! She LOVES Princessy stuff, twirly,pinky pink stuff!!! This is going to be so much fun. Her parents are having a WONDERFUL time planning her trip of a life time!!!

They are going for Christmas Decoration time, so this should make for some really fun customs!!

Plus, we can spoil Daddy and Mommy a bit too - please see their thread (its been a difficult end of summer for them) Lets show them some DISboutique Magic!!!!

Who is gonna be first to post??????

If you have any questions, please ask!!

Title of report: The TRIP of all Trips... Ana's MAW PTR...
Web address of Trip Report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2517066


----------



## CobraBubbles

I read on the first page about the Big Give, but what kinds of things do people make? I don't think I have enough skill to make anything. I can make PJ pants and hair scrunchies and I don't have my sewing machine right now...too bad


----------



## billwendy

CobraBubbles said:


> I read on the first page about the Big Give, but what kinds of things do people make? I don't think I have enough skill to make anything. I can make PJ pants and hair scrunchies and I don't have my sewing machine right now...too bad



Hi!!!

Both of those things would fit perfectly into the Big give!!! BUt, you can also send pixie dust if you wanted!! Gift cards, beach towels, purchased disney tshirts, disney trinkets/toys/coloring books - iron on shirts, jewelry, scrap books, journals, eye spy bags, photo albums, autograph books, tote bags....we could go on and on. People have generously made and purchased things for these special families who have been through so much!!

Why dont you at least join the Big Give board (click on the button in someone's siggie) so you can learn about the families and see what people make???? We'd LOVE to have you!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, I took Juliet's pic with two dif color shirt options that I can put something on Juliet wants Muggle Born I was thinking Merlin's Pants!



I like the blue shirt and the Muggle Born saying.  This is so cool!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Just signed up for my first big give.  I am so touched by this little girl. Coming from a family that has delta with the evils of cancer numerous times I feel this give fits perfectly! I can't wait to get started once we get back from our trip!

Now off to bed! We leave the house at 6am.


----------



## billwendy

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Just signed up for my first big give.  I am so touched by this little girl. Coming from a family that has delta with the evils of cancer numerous times I feel this give fits perfectly! I can't wait to get started once we get back from our trip!
> 
> Now off to bed! We leave the house at 6am.



Thank you SOOOOO MUCH!!!!! You will love participating - its just such an overall amazing experience!!

Have a GREAT TRIP!!!!


----------



## CobraBubbles

billwendy said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Both of those things would fit perfectly into the Big give!!! BUt, you can also send pixie dust if you wanted!! Gift cards, beach towels, purchased disney tshirts, disney trinkets/toys/coloring books - iron on shirts, jewelry, scrap books, journals, eye spy bags, photo albums, autograph books, tote bags....we could go on and on. People have generously made and purchased things for these special families who have been through so much!!
> 
> Why dont you at least join the Big Give board (click on the button in someone's siggie) so you can learn about the families and see what people make???? We'd LOVE to have you!!!



I signed up to the board. This is good because I am very good at shopping ha ha ha! I will have to think of something 

If I can get my sewing machine I might even think about making something small.


----------



## peachygreen

I was one seam away from finishing my DD's pirate skirt and I ran out of thread.  Are you kidding me!  I guess I have to run to the fabric store tomorrow.


----------



## billwendy

peachygreen said:


> I was one seam away from finishing my DD's pirate skirt and I ran out of thread.  Are you kidding me!  I guess I have to run to the fabric store tomorrow.



Nooooooo..............................I hate it when stuff like that happens!!!


----------



## arizonacolbys

I'm heading to bed - very long evening shopping at Joann's for some new Disney fabri with both girls & then I completed my first ever Mickey hand-applique. I'm pretty happy with it.  I also just signed up for Juliana's Big Give - it's my first one, so I may need some guidance! LOL


----------



## Fall1

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, I took Juliet's pic with two dif color shirt options that I can put something on Juliet wants Muggle Born I was thinking Merlin's Pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I have plenty of the HP fabric left that I could make her a shirt of some kind - what pattern - I have simply sweet, portrait peasant and a couple others.
> I am leaning toward the blue...Juliet likes the blue better than the red but part of me wants to use the HP fabric that is the bottom ruffle.



I love the red and Muggle Born, so cute!!


----------



## babynala

tadamom said:


> Well, we leave next Thursday!!!  Woohoo!
> 
> I didn't make any clothes for this trip since the kids can still wear the clothes from our trip last October.  I am making new MNSSHP costumes, so I have that to share.  I am in the middle of Michael's Stitch costume (really plain...just a pair of shorts to match a t-shirt and I am going to make some gloves to attach as Stitch's 2nd set of arms) but here is Parker's Lilo costume.....
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c42/tadamom/th_IMG_6454.jpg [/QUOTE]
> Great job, your DD is very cute.
> 
> [quote="woodkins, post: 38412016"]Hi Everyone! We just got back laaaate last night from 6 days at WDW. We had an amazing stay on the beach at the Poly and although it was hot & sometimes rainy we met lots of characters and rode every ride! We didn't see anyone else wearing customs at all but got lots of positive comments and compliments on ours. Gianna loved telling people that she designed them & I made them. As many of you know dd8 has sensory issues and tween issues about wearing customs, but as a birthday surprise to me she not only wore customs every day, but she even wore a hairbow once or twice! I'll take anything I can get at this point!!
> Here are a few pictures of my princess in her creations.
> Chip & Dale Twirl Top & Shorts for Garden Grill:
> Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:
> [IMG]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs067.snc4/34735_1612309876426_1496654032_31531819_5371102_n.jpg


These are all so great but I think this Mickey is my favorite.  Your DD looks like she is really enjoying the Disney Magic.  



kissesbykim said:


> I've never sewn a day in my life....but I have to say, this board has given me inspiration to learn! Wow! You are amazing! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!! The clothing is super cute and I can't believe the dresses!! Now, all I need to do is to have a girl (I have 2 amazing boys). So happy I found this thread!


Welcome.  Although there is a ton of girl stuff on this thread there is some great stuff for boys too. Get (or borrow) a machine and start sewing.  



BorkBorkBork said:


> I made this skirt last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that shirt at Old Navy and thought Alice needed a skirt to go with it and all the other Halloween shirts she has. (We love Halloween around here!) Trouble is, my Joann's has literally SIX Halloween prints. I seem to remember there used to be more in past years. I keep asking if they'll get more and they say they don't know.  At least they had a couple of cute ones!
> 
> Then I made her this bow holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I totally CASE'd from the Chasing Fireflies catalog. Same materials (yarn & felt). They were charging...are you sitting down...$98.00 for it!  I have seen some inflated prices in that catalog but that one takes the cake!
> 
> We were at Joann's yesterday and my DH was wandering around with Alice. I found him in the yarn section and he was picking out crochet needles and yarn! Now, he is a huge computer geek but used to know how to crochet from his mom and apparently wants to try it again. I was so excited but I didn't want to get too encouraging so I wouldn't jinx him into not wanting to do it.  Well, he has about 7 inches of a scarf for me done already. I am so glad he's being crafty!


That halloween skirt is really cute.  I love the bow holder you made too.  I was impressed when you said your husband was keeping your daughter busy while you were at the fabric store but the scarf making puts me over the top!!



bear_mom said:


> I finished older dds (correct length) skirt and got the T done too. I didn't do that great on the mickey head, but considering I only do this once a year..... not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily


The top came out nice.  I love this version of the AK skirt.  Is this one a bit different from the one you did for your other daughter?



LKD said:


> Oh geeze, I'm lost, I need to stop popping in once a week
> 
> I finished my Belle gown  Just in time to go see the Sing A Long at the theater in it! It was so adorable, a little girl kept looking back at us telling me I was on the screen
> Here's my little group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us being silly of course~
> 
> Oh! I started a TR for tomorrow's halloween trip to Disneyland So excited!!


How fun, your Belle dress came out great.  It looks even better in "action".




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just finished up Juliet's Hermione skirt! I just have to size the elastic. Juliet is in between sizes and she is getting so tall fast! I made a 7/8 size but put a 5/6 elastic in it. I have to wait til tomorrow to try it on her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - what kind of top? I have a T-shirt I think that I am going to put a saying on - it is the right shade of blue I think. But then I was wondering if a different color would look better? Any ideas?


Wow, love that skirt.  Your Hermione is beautiful.  



arizonacolbys said:


> I love everyone's latest creations!! I've been trying to keep up with posts, but always seem to run out of time to post! Here are some things I've been working on...
> 
> We moved my older DD to a big girl bed last month before her 2nd birthday. I made her a monkey quilt for it since she Loves monkeys. I didn't get to finish all of the quilting on the blanket before we moved her, but she couldn't tell the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I finished my 2nd Feliz, which is also Maddie's first dress for our upcoming trip in December. Down to less than 60 days now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yesterday I completed Maddie's 2nd outfit - an AK outfit & it's my first pair of pants (used the Easy Fit pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the way they turnd out, so may make a couple more pairs since we are going in Dec. They may work out better than the dresses some days. I also pulled out all of Maddie's customs that I made for her first trip last August & I'm hopeful that many of them will fit Evie on this trip (which will cut down on how much I need to make! LOL And, it will be nice to get to re-use the cute dresses!)  Maddie was 11 months in Aug & Evie will be 8 months in Dec, so I think they'll work for the most part.
> .


Your DD is so cute, I love those little Halloween bows in her hair.  Your quilt is really nice and those letters over her bed are really cute.  The Mickey and Pluto feliz is perfect and the AK zebra outfit is so sweet.  The pants will be a nice option if it is cold..


----------



## billwendy

arizonacolbys said:


> I'm heading to bed - very long evening shopping at Joann's for some new Disney fabri with both girls & then I completed my first ever Mickey hand-applique. I'm pretty happy with it.  I also just signed up for Juliana's Big Give - it's my first one, so I may need some guidance! LOL



Soooo happy you have joined us!! Its a great experience!!! Please let us know if you have any questions!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## CobraBubbles

kissesbykim said:


> I've never sewn a day in my life....but I have to say, this board has given me inspiration to learn! Wow! You are amazing! EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!!! The clothing is super cute and I can't believe the dresses!! Now, all I need to do is to have a girl (I have 2 amazing boys). So happy I found this thread!



Ha ha, I am like you. I only sew a little bit but I'm very inspired. I know what you mean about a boy. You can do stuff, but there is much more, and more intricate girl stuff.


----------



## mom2OandE

peachygreen said:


> I was one seam away from finishing my DD's pirate skirt and I ran out of thread.  Are you kidding me!  I guess I have to run to the fabric store tomorrow.



That's the kind of thing that always happens to me!  The other day I swore I had bought the right thread but couldn't find it. So I had to run back out and get it.  I came home, sat down and it literally rolled out from under somethng.  I was so mad.  An hour wasted.

Can't wait to see the pirate costume!


----------



## bear_mom

> The top came out nice. I love this version of the AK skirt. Is this one a bit different from the one you did for your other daughter?



It is the green fabric instead of the brown. Similiar yet different.

Anyone have any cute pictures of embellished capri pants? I bought dd a Minnie T from target and want to do something to capri's for her.

Emily


----------



## aksunshine

I am SOOOO behind! GOT to catch up this weekend!!! My little brother is home on leave from Afganistan, so I haven't had a chance to do much! Just glancing at the multi-quotes on this page...WOW!!!!


----------



## froggy33

I've been back now for about 2 weeks - thought I should post some pics!  My mom, my daughter (2) and I went to WDW for 6 days!  It was so much fun.  We stayed at the Wilderness Lodge.  It was my first time at a Deluxe (well, besides a couple days at Saratoga) and I am hooked!  I better get some sewing done to make some money cause trips are going to be more expensive now! 

I managed to make customs for every day, two for most, and matching bows!!  Even my mom and I had shirts, but I don't have many pics of those.  Maybe when I get my photopass CD.  We had a wonderful time, and no complaints!  The weather was a bit hot, but we took it easy and swam a lot.  The parks were pretty empty.  We go mostly during early December and this was even better.  We had a 7 minute wait on Soarin!

The first day we arrived, we checked in and went to 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  My little one of course fell asleep on the monorail over, but she work just in time for Cinderella!  She did really good with all the face characters!
I made her the Faith Swing Top from ycmt.com, I just made the top layer into three panels for the appliques.  Thanks Heather!









It was, of course, a huge hit!  The steps all loved it.  They have the best character interactions!
Then we headed back to the hotel, swam and went to bed-EPCOT in the morning!

Thanks!  More to come!


----------



## thebeesknees

Here is what I have been working on this week - a Minnie Feliz:











I'm not sure why the ruffles in the back look uneven in this photo, they are really fine in person. Must be the hanger. I did a patchwork twirl with the scraps from this, but I haven't taken a picture yet. The kids have no idea we are going in December, so I have to keep all of this hidden!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

thebeesknees said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week - a Minnie Feliz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the ruffles in the back look uneven in this photo, they are really fine in person. Must be the hanger. I did a patchwork twirl with the scraps from this, but I haven't taken a picture yet. The kids have no idea we are going in December, so I have to keep all of this hidden!



Very cute!  I really like the eyelet ruffles.  I'm sure the uneven appearance is the hanger, it happens to me when I take door pics of my clothes too, lol!  I've got a wreath hanger on my door to help hold things I want to take pics of, and it still does it, so maybe it's just how things hang sometimes.

Funny about sewing in secret, I'm doing the same thing for a trip I'm about to take without the kids...I need to make myself a pirate costume, and I'm running out of DH & kid free time!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Here's today's project...these are for me.  I liked how the Mickey motif turned out, I decided I wanted princess shorts too.  These were purchased shorts, and I decided to pull out the entire crotch seam this time, and it was easier to get everything to lay flat, I couldn't do that on the denim.


----------



## billwendy

thebeesknees said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week - a Minnie Feliz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the ruffles in the back look uneven in this photo, they are really fine in person. Must be the hanger. I did a patchwork twirl with the scraps from this, but I haven't taken a picture yet. The kids have no idea we are going in December, so I have to keep all of this hidden!



That is soooooo CUTE~!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's today's project...these are for me.  I liked how the Mickey motif turned out, I decided I wanted princess shorts too.  These were purchased shorts, and I decided to pull out the entire crotch seam this time, and it was easier to get everything to lay flat, I couldn't do that on the denim.



Great idea!!!! Im getting ready to use the Mickey Motif on a jean skirt for Madison's big give!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I have a total of 57 shirts to finish for our trip in 56 days...22 of them just for me, hubby and the two kids.  (the rest is for son's family)  I've been debating if I would gt them finished.  

I just placed an order with Jiffy Shirts for over $75.00 (had to get the free shipping...right?)  I think it is safe to say I WILL be finishing them up!  

I have to make one more order from Heather Sue next week, and then I will be so busy sewing I may not be on here for a while!  LOL


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've also been busy making tote bags for my upcoming cruise.  I didn't use a pattern, I just used measurements from a favorite bag that came from Royal Caribbean...can't be bringing that on a Disney cruise!  I made four of these so we are all matchy-matchy.


----------



## billwendy

HELP!!

Can anyone direct me to a bambi or Marie embroidery design??? I was headed down one way with Madison's big give outfit, but I saw the family shirts and they are so cute, but close to what mine would have looked like....HELP!!!??? lol

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a bambi or Marie embroidery design??? I was headed down one way with Madison's big give outfit, but I saw the family shirts and they are so cute, but close to what mine would have looked like....HELP!!!??? lol
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Wendy, Dena with Digital by Design has a 2 Marie's.  Here is a link to her FB page with the design on it.  Be sure and read her directions on her main FB page about how to order.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Digit...s&sb=4#!/album.php?aid=142047&id=254830756187


----------



## peachygreen

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've also been busy making tote bags for my upcoming cruise.  I didn't use a pattern, I just used measurements from a favorite bag that came from Royal Caribbean...can't be bringing that on a Disney cruise!  I made four of these so we are all matchy-matchy.



Love the bag.


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> Wendy, Dena with Digital by Design has a 2 Marie's.  Here is a link to her FB page with the design on it.  Be sure and read her directions on her main FB page about how to order.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Digit...s&sb=4#!/album.php?aid=142047&id=254830756187



THanks Nae Nae!!! I think she settled on Baby Simba (which I have = lol) but at least I know where to find it now!!!

BEAUTIFUL Cruise bag!!!

Juliana's Big Give is going pretty well. Would anyone like to do the Stepsisters/fairy Godmother outfit for her- that is one of her favorites!!!!

Also - if any one is interested in doing an eye spy bag, pillowcase, messenger/tote bag etc, just let me know or sign up on the boards. We'd LOVE to send some special joy to this family = you have to go see her pictures, she is BEAUTIFUL and has been through soooo much in her short little life!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2517066

Thanks so much everyone!!!! The family REALLY Appreciates this and is very greatful for the Big Give!!!


----------



## tmh0206

billwendy said:


> THanks Nae Nae!!! I think she settled on Baby Simba (which I have = lol) but at least I know where to find it now!!!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL Cruise bag!!!
> 
> Juliana's Big Give is going pretty well. Would anyone like to do the Stepsisters/fairy Godmother outfit for her- that is one of her favorites!!!!
> 
> Also - if any one is interested in doing an eye spy bag, pillowcase, messenger/tote bag etc, just let me know or sign up on the boards. We'd LOVE to send some special joy to this family = you have to go see her pictures, she is BEAUTIFUL and has been through soooo much in her short little life!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2517066
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!!! The family REALLY Appreciates this and is very greatful for the Big Give!!!



Wendy, I will probably be signing up for something after I finish up the flip flops for Madison's Big Give...still have her moms and gma's to finish up and then i will post the pics and get the addy, but I want to complete this project first before committing to another one.  This has been a very exciting and rewarding experience!


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> Wendy, I will probably be signing up for something after I finish up the flip flops for Madison's Big Give...still have her moms and gma's to finish up and then i will post the pics and get the addy, but I want to complete this project first before committing to another one.  This has been a very exciting and rewarding experience!



Im your hold up arent I!!!! lol...sent you a pm!!

So happy you joined us!!! What a big contribution you made to the group!!! I really appreciated all you have done!! Madison's foot is supposedly doing GREAT!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## dizn4mk

I know you posted this awhile ago, still catching up , but I still have those sheet sets they were my favorite ,so my mom saved them for me .





kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> just popping in to say hi
> 2 weeks from today til disney. woohoo
> 
> guess what? i promised my dd mia that she could have the doll cradle my dad made for me when i was 3.  so i dragged it up from the basement, it was wrapped in about 10 plastic bags and i open it up and find my very first baby doll and a handmade blanket ( i think my grandma made it) with this cute mickey and minnie print , i think it might have been from an old sheet.  i wish i had some now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and my old dolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## tmh0206

ok, so now i feel really stupid, but where do I find the pm?


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> ok, so now i feel really stupid, but where do I find the pm?



Look at the top right side of your screen - it is a yellow box on my computer - it says Welcome and then Private messages is under that??? click on it...its like a little email thingy for the DIS


----------



## tmh0206

ok, i found it and sent reply...just tell me the colors and I will add the pair to match


----------



## Granna4679

Disneymom1218 said:


> I have a Question for anyone who has recycled a pair of Overalls or appliqued pants. When you do the leg do you rip out the inseam or the side seam? I am working on, Flight day/ Surprise reveal/ One day in the parks, overalls and not sure which one I should rip out. Thanks in advance.



I am a little late I suppose but I don't see that anyone answered you.  I have made many, many overalls.  I usually take out the crotch seam.  It is the easiest to re-sew because you don't have to have that double seam that most overalls have on the outside seams.  Hope this helps.



froggy33 said:


> I've been back now for about 2 weeks - thought I should post some pics!  My mom, my daughter (2) and I went to WDW for 6 days!  It was so much fun.  We stayed at the Wilderness Lodge.  It was my first time at a Deluxe (well, besides a couple days at Saratoga) and I am hooked!  I better get some sewing done to make some money cause trips are going to be more expensive now!
> 
> I managed to make customs for every day, two for most, and matching bows!!  Even my mom and I had shirts, but I don't have many pics of those.  Maybe when I get my photopass CD.  We had a wonderful time, and no complaints!  The weather was a bit hot, but we took it easy and swam a lot.  The parks were pretty empty.  We go mostly during early December and this was even better.  We had a 7 minute wait on Soarin!
> 
> The first day we arrived, we checked in and went to 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  My little one of course fell asleep on the monorail over, but she work just in time for Cinderella!  She did really good with all the face characters!
> I made her the Faith Swing Top from ycmt.com, I just made the top layer into three panels for the appliques.  Thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, of course, a huge hit!  The steps all loved it.  They have the best character interactions!
> Then we headed back to the hotel, swam and went to bed-EPCOT in the morning!
> 
> Thanks!  More to come!



Oh My....these pictures are precious!!!!  She is absolutely adorable (and the outfit is cute too)!



thebeesknees said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week - a Minnie Feliz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the ruffles in the back look uneven in this photo, they are really fine in person. Must be the hanger. I did a patchwork twirl with the scraps from this, but I haven't taken a picture yet. The kids have no idea we are going in December, so I have to keep all of this hidden!



OMG...I love this!  The eyelet ruffles are beautiful on this dress!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's today's project...these are for me.  I liked how the Mickey motif turned out, I decided I wanted princess shorts too.  These were purchased shorts, and I decided to pull out the entire crotch seam this time, and it was easier to get everything to lay flat, I couldn't do that on the denim.



Oh...I think I like these even better than the denim ones.  What size hoop did you use?  (and don't tell me  4 x 4...haha!!  I remember you are like a size 4 or something, right?)



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've also been busy making tote bags for my upcoming cruise.  I didn't use a pattern, I just used measurements from a favorite bag that came from Royal Caribbean...can't be bringing that on a Disney cruise!  I made four of these so we are all matchy-matchy.



Love, love, love the bag.  We are going on a vacation (sadly, not a cruise though ).  I have a gillion things to finishe but I wonder if I can squeeze one in.

Here is what I have been working on the last couple nights.  My DGDs (5 & 3) want to be Tiana for Halloween so I made one of them Tiana's blue dress (by request from the 5 yr old) and the Magnolia dress for the 3 yr old.  










They didn't turn out exactly like my mind pictured them, but I had already bought the fabric months ago, so I did the most I could with what I had purchased.  They are happy with them, so that is what counts.  They also have elbow length gloves that I found to wear with them.


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on the last couple nights.  My DGDs (5 & 3) want to be Tiana for Halloween so I made one of them Tiana's blue dress (by request from the 5 yr old) and the Magnolia dress for the 3 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't turn out exactly like my mind pictured them, but I had already bought the fabric months ago, so I did the most I could with what I had purchased.  They are happy with them, so that is what counts.  They also have elbow length gloves that I found to wear with them.



I think they are just beautiful! Have the girls seen them yet? I'll bet they'll be so excited!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Granna4679 said:


> Oh...I think I like these even better than the denim ones.  What size hoop did you use?  (and don't tell me  4 x 4...haha!!  I remember you are like a size 4 or something, right?)
> 
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple nights.  My DGDs (5 & 3) want to be Tiana for Halloween so I made one of them Tiana's blue dress (by request from the 5 yr old) and the Magnolia dress for the 3 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't turn out exactly like my mind pictured them, but I had already bought the fabric months ago, so I did the most I could with what I had purchased.  They are happy with them, so that is what counts.  They also have elbow length gloves that I found to wear with them.



Size 4?  You're too kind, lol, but no, they're an 8.  The legs on these were an inch wider, so I did have a bit more room to work with this time...I used a 6x10 hoop, and still floated the shorts on top of tear-away.  I used a basting stitch to hold it down first.  

You Tiana dresses turned out great!  It's amazing how the Simply Sweet can be transformed into so many things, and only those of us in the know realize what it is, and how easy it works up!  This is another post I'm going to have to try to keep Rebecca from seeing...if she does, I'm going to have to make her these too.


----------



## llaxton

I was planning on putting Mary's outfit by day in 2-1/2 gallon bags (dress, bike shorts, panties, shoes, etc) do you think the hair bows will get crushed? My other thought was some kind of leftover container but then if she sees them all together the aruging my start about which bow she is wearing. Also will her clothes really not be wrinkled when we get there? I kid you not with Princess gowns I have 10 outfits for 6 days!


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> Oh My....these pictures are precious!!!!  She is absolutely adorable (and the outfit is cute too)!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple nights.  My DGDs (5 & 3) want to be Tiana for Halloween so I made one of them Tiana's blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't turn out exactly like my mind pictured them, but I had already bought the fabric months ago, so I did the most I could with what I had purchased.  They are happy with them, so that is what counts.  They also have elbow length gloves that I found to wear with them.



So cute!  I really like how you did the sweetheart neckline on the blue.


----------



## froggy33

llaxton said:


> I was planning on putting Mary's outfit by day in 2-1/2 gallon bags (dress, bike shorts, panties, shoes, etc) do you think the hair bows will get crushed? My other thought was some kind of leftover container but then if she sees them all together the aruging my start about which bow she is wearing. Also will her clothes really not be wrinkled when we get there? I kid you not with Princess gowns I have 10 outfits for 6 days!



My daughter is only 2, so she doesn't complain (as much) yet about things like which bow to wear.  I'm lucky to get her to wear any! 
I pack all my bows together using a left over wipes case.  I think they would get smooshed in a bag.

I do pack each day in a zip lock bag.  I don't know if I am doing it wrong, but I get some wrinkels.  I just iron them out the night before.


----------



## jeniamt

I lost my quotes    but everything is soooo cute!  I especially love the cruise tote bag!!!  Love to see things for the DCL.

QUESTION about embroidering jeans:

I am about to attempt my first pair of embroidered jeans for a big give.  Should I prewash the jeans?  If you were making them for a customer would you prewash them????  If it was for my own daughter I would but since its for someone else I am not sure what to do.

Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jeniamt said:


> I lost my quotes    but everything is soooo cute!  I especially love the cruise tote bag!!!  Love to see things for the DCL.
> 
> QUESTION about embroidering jeans:
> 
> I am about to attempt my first pair of embroidered jeans for a big give.  Should I prewash the jeans?  If you were making them for a customer would you prewash them????  If it was for my own daughter I would but since its for someone else I am not sure what to do.
> 
> Thanks!



I would, just because we all know the end result is more predictable.  I always wash my fabrics for Big Give items in one of the Free and Clear detergents, and put a note in with the item telling the mom I've done this, just so they know its new and clean, even though it looks washed, it's not a recycled thing.


----------



## 2cutekidz

llaxton said:


> I was planning on putting Mary's outfit by day in 2-1/2 gallon bags (dress, bike shorts, panties, shoes, etc) do you think the hair bows will get crushed? My other thought was some kind of leftover container but then if she sees them all together the aruging my start about which bow she is wearing. Also will her clothes really not be wrinkled when we get there? I kid you not with Princess gowns I have 10 outfits for 6 days!



I'll be using the ziplock bags too.  Bows go into an empty wipes case - not sure what I'll do with the jewelery though.  I have about 12 outfits for DD for a 6 day trip too!  DS will have 8-10 outfits.


----------



## jeniamt

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I would, just because we all know the end result is more predictable.  I always wash my fabrics for Big Give items in one of the Free and Clear detergents, and put a note in with the item telling the mom I've done this, just so they know its new and clean, even though it looks washed, it's not a recycled thing.



thanks for the tip.  Good idea to include a note!


----------



## ConnieB

llaxton said:


> I was planning on putting Mary's outfit by day in 2-1/2 gallon bags (dress, bike shorts, panties, shoes, etc) do you think the hair bows will get crushed? My other thought was some kind of leftover container but then if she sees them all together the aruging my start about which bow she is wearing. Also will her clothes really not be wrinkled when we get there? I kid you not with Princess gowns I have 10 outfits for 6 days!



Bows do tend to get crushed if not protected, so I'd put the bows into a Tupperware type container, a washed/dried wipes box (be sure to wash/dry it thoroughly as they often have a lotion on them and it can impart not only oily stains, but scent as well).  Even a shoe box works so long as you pack it in a place it won't be smooshed.  Or...if she has a different pair of shoes for each outfit, perhaps the bow will fit in a shoe? 

As for the aruging starting when she sees all the bows together.....how about just getting out that day's bow and not letting her see the rest.   The top shelf in the closet is a good place for things you don't want little ones reaching.  (Can you tell been there done that, lol).   I used to do this with a "surprise" attitude...."cover your eyes and I'll get your surprise".  Or...if she doesn't know that you made the bows yet....consider having it sitting on the night stand when she wakes up....with a little glitter sprinkled on the night stand next to it....a gift from Tink.   I did this our first trip with something different every day....we were staying in a house that trip and Tink would leave the something in a different spot of the house each morning for them to discover.  The first day it was right outside their door so they'd know about it....the next day there was pixie dust at the door but they had to find the gift, you know how Tink can be a little stinker sometimes, hiding things.   The place often matched the gift....she left the bubble bath in the bathroom, the special snack in the kitchen, etc.  

I always roll the girls clothing to put in bags rather than folding (this is actually a business packing tip I learned decades ago for my dress up clothes, lol).  Folding tends to put crease marks in which are harder to get out than the little bit of wrinkling.   We always unpack the clothes our first night and most of the wrinkles fall away over night.   If not, there is an iron in the room but use great caution as it's cheap so it may get rather hot (I always bring my pressing cloth so protect the clothing when ironing.  IF the fabric is waterproof than you can also hang it in the bathroom when running a hot steamy shower.


----------



## ConnieB

2cutekidz said:


> I'll be using the ziplock bags too.  Bows go into an empty wipes case - not sure what I'll do with the jewelery though.  I have about 12 outfits for DD for a 6 day trip too!  DS will have 8-10 outfits.



By jewelry if you mean necklaces or bracelets.....another business packing tip I learned....wrap the necklack around a washcloth (or a pair of socks) slip the necklack on it, wrapping the necklace until it's a bit tight around the cloth, then connect the clasp.   The washcloth will keep the necklace from getting tossed around and tangled up in the suitcase.  Same thing with bracelets just obviously not needing to wrap it as many times.  When you wrap it make sure that you put space in between the wraps so they don't shimmy over to each other and get knotted.  I usually roll the washcloth super duper tight and have someone hold it while I wrap the necklace...when when they release the cloth it opens a little making the necklace not move on the cloth.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Myhappythought5

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've also been busy making tote bags for my upcoming cruise.  I didn't use a pattern, I just used measurements from a favorite bag that came from Royal Caribbean...can't be bringing that on a Disney cruise!  I made four of these so we are all matchy-matchy.




These are so cute!


----------



## CindyBeth

I am looking to make my 15 month old a fleece jacket for the winter.  They are now saying (and I'm not exactly sure who they are)  that it is better for your kids to be in a fleece jacket in the car seat.  I guess it is because of compression of a regular jacket in case of a car accident.  Do you know where I could get some cute patterns for one?


----------



## VBAndrea

jeniamt said:


> I lost my quotes    but everything is soooo cute!  I especially love the cruise tote bag!!!  Love to see things for the DCL.
> 
> QUESTION about embroidering jeans:
> 
> I am about to attempt my first pair of embroidered jeans for a big give.  Should I prewash the jeans?  If you were making them for a customer would you prewash them????  If it was for my own daughter I would but since its for someone else I am not sure what to do.
> 
> Thanks!



Please wash the jeans first.  I paid a lot of $$$ for an outfit on etsy and she sent the jeans with the tags on so they were not prewashed.  Now that I washed them -- in cold with a color catcher, handwash cycle etc. -- the dye from the jens bled onto the ruffles on the jeans.  The appliques thank goodness still look OK, but needless to say I was not at all happy that they weren't prewashed.

I give embellished diaper cloths as gifts and always prewash them in perfume free detergent and just put a note in with them that everything has been prewashed.  It prevents shrinkage after adding ribbons.


----------



## jeniamt

VBAndrea said:


> Please wash the jeans first.  I paid a lot of $$$ for an outfit on etsy and she sent the jeans with the tags on so they were not prewashed.  Now that I washed them -- in cold with a color catcher, handwash cycle etc. -- the dye from the jens bled onto the ruffles on the jeans.  The appliques thank goodness still look OK, but needless to say I was not at all happy that they weren't prewashed.
> 
> I give embellished diaper cloths as gifts and always prewash them in perfume free detergent and just put a note in with them that everything has been prewashed.  It prevents shrinkage after adding ribbons.



Oh my gosh... I had not even thought about the bleeding, I was just thinking about the shrinkage and not having the tags.  When I perused a few shops on Etsy and Ebay, I noticed a lot of people advertise that the jeans are new with tags.  You are right about the burp rags, I usually wash them a couple of times before embellishing.

By the way, I bought a Patchwork Embellished Jeans pattern/directions on YCMT and it was a big waste of money.  Not what I wanted or what I thought the description was.  Wish I could return it.  I thought it was going to include a lot more hints about sewing on jeans and it wasn't that at all.  I think what I wanted was more of a deco jeans directions with lots of tips and ideas.


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


>



WOW - they are totally wonderful!!!!  Cant wait to see the girls in them!!!


----------



## hotmamac

fairygoodmother said:


> So nice to see you here!  Yours was the first give I participated in...I made Ali's nightgown.  I'm glad to hear that she's doing well.



OMG!!! 
Ali LOVES that nightgown! She still wears it ALL the time. We can't button the button at the back anymore, but she still adores it. I usually have to wrestle it off of her to get it into the wash. 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Just lost all I typed...ARGHHH!!! So just pics now. Baby is fussy!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on the last couple nights.  My DGDs (5 & 3) want to be Tiana for Halloween so I made one of them Tiana's blue dress (by request from the 5 yr old) and the Magnolia dress for the 3 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't turn out exactly like my mind pictured them, but I had already bought the fabric months ago, so I did the most I could with what I had purchased.  They are happy with them, so that is what counts.  They also have elbow length gloves that I found to wear with them.



These both turned out super cute!  Where did you find elbow length gloves small enough?  I would love some for my DD for our upcoming trip.


----------



## angel23321

Messenger Bags - who has a good pattern/tutorial for these? I love the ones that have been on the big give and would like to make some for teacher presents for Christmas. TIA!!!

Sandy


----------



## Colleen27

Okay ladies, it has been a while since I kept up with y'all but I have a question. How would you go about recreating this for a 9yo who has her heart set on a Halloween costume so obscure that there's not only no way to buy the costume itself, you can't even find a pattern for it?


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Just lost all I typed...ARGHHH!!! So just pics now. Baby is fussy!



Awww - looking so grown up!!!!



angel23321 said:


> Messenger Bags - who has a good pattern/tutorial for these? I love the ones that have been on the big give and would like to make some for teacher presents for Christmas. TIA!!!
> 
> Sandy



There is a pattern on YCMT but Im not sure if that is the pattern people are using. I LOVE the ones people have been doing for the Big Gives too!!! How hard are these to make??

Would anyone be willing to make something for Juliana's Mommy or Daddy?


----------



## Disneymom1218

Colleen27 said:


> Okay ladies, it has been a while since I kept up with y'all but I have a question. How would you go about recreating this for a 9yo who has her heart set on a Halloween costume so obscure that there's not only no way to buy the costume itself, you can't even find a pattern for it?



I would start with making a leotard with a skirt. They sell them in the dance wear patterns.(Just google it) Then add a sailor neck to it with a HUGE red bow to the front. The hair can be done by easily wrapping a bun around a ponytail. as for the boots I am stumped on that aspect of the costume.

OK so since it's for a little girl why not just use a pair of red Knee high socks instead of boots. and a pair of black mary janes for the shoes.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally got some pics of the quilt/blanket taken.  It's really more blanket than quilt even if the top is pieced - there's no batting at all.

Also, no sock monkeys.


----------



## visitingapril09

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got some pics of the quilt/blanket taken.  It's really more blanket than quilt even if the top is pieced - there's no batting at all.
> 
> Also, no sock monkeys.



This is so incredibly sweet.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I have a total of 57 shirts to finish for our trip in 56 days...22 of them just for me, hubby and the two kids.  (the rest is for son's family)  I've been debating if I would gt them finished.
> 
> I just placed an order with Jiffy Shirts for over $75.00 (had to get the free shipping...right?)  I think it is safe to say I WILL be finishing them up!
> 
> I have to make one more order from Heather Sue next week, and then I will be so busy sewing I may not be on here for a while!  LOL
> Nini



Wow...at least one a day!!!  But I know you can do it.



RMAMom said:


> I think they are just beautiful! Have the girls seen them yet? I'll bet they'll be so excited!



Thank you so much. They have seen pictures.  They are very excited about wearing them.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Size 4?  You're too kind, lol, but no, they're an 8.  The legs on these were an inch wider, so I did have a bit more room to work with this time...I used a 6x10 hoop, and still floated the shorts on top of tear-away.  I used a basting stitch to hold it down first.
> 
> You Tiana dresses turned out great!  It's amazing how the Simply Sweet can be transformed into so many things, and only those of us in the know realize what it is, and how easy it works up!  This is another post I'm going to have to try to keep Rebecca from seeing...if she does, I'm going to have to make her these too.



Thank you.  I know what you mean about the simply sweet...I made 2 costumes and 7 dresses (all different fabrics) from this pattern in the last 3 days.  I love this pattern.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> These both turned out super cute!  Where did you find elbow length gloves small enough?  I would love some for my DD for our upcoming trip.



 Thanks...I bought the gloves online at greatglovesonline.com.  They have great customer service and ship really fast.  




froggy33 said:


> So cute!  I really like how you did the sweetheart neckline on the blue.



Thanks...I actually cut out the pattern piece as normal and then just freehanded the curved cut just enough to make it look like that.  



jeniamt said:


> I lost my quotes    but everything is soooo cute!  I especially love the cruise tote bag!!!  Love to see things for the DCL.
> 
> QUESTION about embroidering jeans:
> 
> I am about to attempt my first pair of embroidered jeans for a big give.  Should I prewash the jeans?  If you were making them for a customer would you prewash them????  If it was for my own daughter I would but since its for someone else I am not sure what to do.
> 
> Thanks!



I was going to say always prewash to avoid bleeding but I see someone already mentioned that.



aksunshine said:


> Just lost all I typed...ARGHHH!!! So just pics now. Baby is fussy!



Ahhh....so cute!  Isabelle is looking so grown up.



llaxton said:


> I was planning on putting Mary's outfit by day in 2-1/2 gallon bags (dress, bike shorts, panties, shoes, etc) do you think the hair bows will get crushed? My other thought was some kind of leftover container but then if she sees them all together the aruging my start about which bow she is wearing. Also will her clothes really not be wrinkled when we get there? I kid you not with Princess gowns I have 10 outfits for 6 days!



We used a plastic box.  Of course, you could always get a hard sided suitcase and use it solely for bows!  

ETA:  Check out my ticker....we are leaving Friday (not for WDW, but I am excited nonetheless)!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

angel23321 said:


> Messenger Bags - who has a good pattern/tutorial for these? I love the ones that have been on the big give and would like to make some for teacher presents for Christmas. TIA!!!
> 
> Sandy



Denise (NCMomof2????) used this tut for making her messanger bag though I think she said she did a few things different and didn't follow it exactly.  I just bookmarked the tut for future reference.

http://pinoyinoz.blogspot.com/2008/07/tutorial-messenger-bag-with-zip-top.html


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Disneymom1218 said:


> I would start with making a leotard with a skirt. They sell them in the dance wear patterns.(Just google it) Then add a sailor neck to it with a HUGE red bow to the front. The hair can be done by easily wrapping a bun around a ponytail. as for the boots I am stumped on that aspect of the costume.
> 
> OK so since it's for a little girl why not just use a pair of red Knee high socks instead of boots. and a pair of black mary janes for the shoes.



I wouldn't even bother making the leo...you can get them for less than $10.oo at discountdance.com  I just did a quick faux purchase using my zipcode, and shipping was only 2.95.  Go to the bookmarks for the directions for making a circle skirt.  Then I'd do everything else Disneymom just said.   You'll probably spend less on the costume and skip the hassle of making the leo, which can be a challenge if you've not done one before.


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Denise (NCMomof2????) used this tut for making her messanger bag though I think she said she did a few things different and didn't follow it exactly.  I just bookmarked the tut for future reference.
> 
> http://pinoyinoz.blogspot.com/2008/07/tutorial-messenger-bag-with-zip-top.html



Thanks Andrea...I'll take a look at that one.


----------



## NiniMorris

I need a source for leggings....I'm needing size 12 and size 3.  Anyone know where I can find some?  (all I can find locally are black or orange ... for Halloween...and I need white!)


Nini


----------



## froggy33

Our first full day, we were up bright and early and at EPCOT for rope drop.  THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!  Really, we walked right up to where the characters are and were like 2nd row.  We were going to go straight to Soarin, but since it was pretty empty and this trip was mainly for Kenzie, we just followed the characters to the "spot" and were like the fourth group to see them.  Kenzie went right to Mickey and Minnie, but she wasn't really into the other "furry" characters.  I made her a Nemo dress for the morning.  It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)





Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.





Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!

Next up - Magic Kingdom!


----------



## llaxton

NiniMorris said:


> I need a source for leggings....I'm needing size 12 and size 3.  Anyone know where I can find some?  (all I can find locally are black or orange ... for Halloween...and I need white!)
> 
> 
> Nini



I am not sure where this falls on their size chart but they say up to 14/16 depending on the style

http://www.fleecefarm.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_9&zenid=9d71f6ef9920a3b9f5555346f4089fca


----------



## thebeesknees

froggy33 said:


>



These are gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## CobraBubbles

froggy33 said:


> Our first full day, we were up bright and early and at EPCOT for rope drop.  THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!  Really, we walked right up to where the characters are and were like 2nd row.  We were going to go straight to Soarin, but since it was pretty empty and this trip was mainly for Kenzie, we just followed the characters to the "spot" and were like the fourth group to see them.  Kenzie went right to Mickey and Minnie, but she wasn't really into the other "furry" characters.  I made her a Nemo dress for the morning.  It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!
> 
> Next up - Magic Kingdom!



These are so darn cute. Absolutely love the small world one!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I need a source for leggings....I'm needing size 12 and size 3.  Anyone know where I can find some?  (all I can find locally are black or orange ... for Halloween...and I need white!)
> 
> 
> Nini


I personally have never ordered from here, but I have this site bookmarked likely from the disigners thread:
http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/3293-AA.shtml



froggy33 said:


> Our first full day, we were up bright and early and at EPCOT for rope drop.  THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!  Really, we walked right up to where the characters are and were like 2nd row.  We were going to go straight to Soarin, but since it was pretty empty and this trip was mainly for Kenzie, we just followed the characters to the "spot" and were like the fourth group to see them.  Kenzie went right to Mickey and Minnie, but she wasn't really into the other "furry" characters.  I made her a Nemo dress for the morning.  It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!
> 
> Next up - Magic Kingdom!



Both are adorable but the Small World dress is fantastic!  I can see why your dd got so much attention in that one!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Our first full day, we were up bright and early and at EPCOT for rope drop.  THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!  Really, we walked right up to where the characters are and were like 2nd row.  We were going to go straight to Soarin, but since it was pretty empty and this trip was mainly for Kenzie, we just followed the characters to the "spot" and were like the fourth group to see them.  Kenzie went right to Mickey and Minnie, but she wasn't really into the other "furry" characters.  I made her a Nemo dress for the morning.  It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!
> 
> Next up - Magic Kingdom!



Absolutely adorable.  I think that may be the cutest SMALL WORLD dress I have ever seen.


----------



## h518may

NiniMorris said:


> I need a source for leggings....I'm needing size 12 and size 3.  Anyone know where I can find some?  (all I can find locally are black or orange ... for Halloween...and I need white!)
> 
> 
> Nini


I use Childrens Place for leggings they go up to 14.




froggy33 said:


> Our first full day, we were up bright and early and at EPCOT for rope drop.  THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!  Really, we walked right up to where the characters are and were like 2nd row.  We were going to go straight to Soarin, but since it was pretty empty and this trip was mainly for Kenzie, we just followed the characters to the "spot" and were like the fourth group to see them.  Kenzie went right to Mickey and Minnie, but she wasn't really into the other "furry" characters.  I made her a Nemo dress for the morning.  It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!
> 
> Next up - Magic Kingdom!



Love the Epcot dress, I have DD's Epcot dress from the same blue material also used the words(in red), but I love the pattern you used for the material.


----------



## froggy33

thebeesknees said:


> These are gorgeous! Great job!





CobraBubbles said:


> These are so darn cute. Absolutely love the small world one!





VBAndrea said:


> Both are adorable but the Small World dress is fantastic!  I can see why your dd got so much attention in that one!





Granna4679 said:


> Absolutely adorable.  I think that may be the cutest SMALL WORLD dress I have ever seen.





h518may said:


> Love the Epcot dress, I have DD's Epcot dress from the same blue material also used the words(in red), but I love the pattern you used for the material.



Thanks all!  The fabric for the small world dress just makes it all the better.  It is so cute and is very well made fabric - more expensive too! 
I have a lot of it left.  It's nice that my daughter is small, cause a yard goes a long way!


----------



## ncmomof2

So we are back and recovering!  We had a great time, with little bumps in the road.  Get ready for lots of pictures!

Our first day we went to DTD and CM.  Minnie loved the outfits so much she ran to get a CM to take a group picture.




Minnie also grabbed my bag and posed with it!





Our second day was at MK.









Day three was at HS.









Day four was MK.  My husband had to stay back with our daughters because they were both sick.  DD4 was pretty bad with a fever and throwing up.  Thankfully it was less than 24 hours.  So the next day she came with but spent lots of time in the stroller.





I will add another post of the rest.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here we go again.

Epcot

















MK and 1900 Park Fare - the girls got alot of attention.




















Dancing with Prince Charming





AK  We got alot of complement on these outfits.













On our last day, I got my DH and DD4 a breakfact ADR at Cape May since they miss on Tues.  We also decided to go to MK for the morning before we left.





That is it!  I need to rest but I have a few sewing projects and school with the boys.


----------



## thebeesknees

ncmomof2 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Epcot



I love all your stuff (can't imagine how long it took you to make everything!), but the family photo of all of you in these adorable viking shirts is my favorite!


----------



## T-rox

woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone! We just got back laaaate last night from 6 days at WDW. We had an amazing stay on the beach at the Poly and although it was hot & sometimes rainy we met lots of characters and rode every ride! We didn't see anyone else wearing customs at all but got lots of positive comments and compliments on ours. Gianna loved telling people that she designed them & I made them. As many of you know dd8 has sensory issues and tween issues  about wearing customs, but as a birthday surprise to me she not only wore customs every day, but she even wore a hairbow once or twice! I'll take anything I can get at this point!!
> Here are a few pictures of my princess in her creations.
> Chip & Dale Twirl Top & Shorts for Garden Grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Twirl Top & Shorts for Chef Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom Patchwork Twirl & Leopard mouse ears tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen of Hearts dress for Wonderland Tea Party & Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Applique Tee & Board Shorts for Pixie Hollow (We got to meet Vidia!!):



awesome! love it. she's beautiful as are your customs.


----------



## tmh0206

ncmomof2 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare - the girls got alot of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Prince Charming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK  We got alot of complement on these outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our last day, I got my DH and DD4 a breakfact ADR at Cape May since they miss on Tues.  We also decided to go to MK for the morning before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is it!  I need to rest but I have a few sewing projects and school with the boys.



All of your outfits and kiddos are so super cute! looks like you all had a wonderful trip.


----------



## clairemolly

Only 39 more days to sew!!!  

HI all!  I will hopefully have some pics to post tonight!  I go back to work from maternity leave on Thursday and still have so many things to sew!  Our ME vouchers came in the mail today and just sent me into panic mode.  Off to turn the machines on and get crackin'! 

Sooo much cute stuff posted lately...I've been lurking with a sweet baby boy in my arms.  It seems I don't get too many chances to get online lately.


----------



## aksunshine

*I just LOVE all of the WONDERFUL trip ics posted past couple of days!!! They are so AWESOME!!!*


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> I've been back now for about 2 weeks - thought I should post some pics!  My mom, my daughter (2) and I went to WDW for 6 days!  It was so much fun.  We stayed at the Wilderness Lodge.  It was my first time at a Deluxe (well, besides a couple days at Saratoga) and I am hooked!  I better get some sewing done to make some money cause trips are going to be more expensive now!
> 
> I managed to make customs for every day, two for most, and matching bows!!  Even my mom and I had shirts, but I don't have many pics of those.  Maybe when I get my photopass CD.  We had a wonderful time, and no complaints!  The weather was a bit hot, but we took it easy and swam a lot.  The parks were pretty empty.  We go mostly during early December and this was even better.  We had a 7 minute wait on Soarin!
> 
> The first day we arrived, we checked in and went to 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  My little one of course fell asleep on the monorail over, but she work just in time for Cinderella!  She did really good with all the face characters!
> I made her the Faith Swing Top from ycmt.com, I just made the top layer into three panels for the appliques.  Thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was, of course, a huge hit!  The steps all loved it.  They have the best character interactions!
> Then we headed back to the hotel, swam and went to bed-EPCOT in the morning!
> 
> Thanks!  More to come!



I absolutely love it!! I recently made a steps outfit for my DGD for our December trip, glad to see they loved it too!



thebeesknees said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week - a Minnie Feliz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the ruffles in the back look uneven in this photo, they are really fine in person. Must be the hanger. I did a patchwork twirl with the scraps from this, but I haven't taken a picture yet. The kids have no idea we are going in December, so I have to keep all of this hidden!



Very nice, love the eyelet!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's today's project...these are for me.  I liked how the Mickey motif turned out, I decided I wanted princess shorts too.  These were purchased shorts, and I decided to pull out the entire crotch seam this time, and it was easier to get everything to lay flat, I couldn't do that on the denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been busy making tote bags for my upcoming cruise.  I didn't use a pattern, I just used measurements from a favorite bag that came from Royal Caribbean...can't be bringing that on a Disney cruise!  I made four of these so we are all matchy-matchy.




Love the shorts and the bag, great to do some things for yourself!



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on the last couple nights.  My DGDs (5 & 3) want to be Tiana for Halloween so I made one of them Tiana's blue dress (by request from the 5 yr old) and the Magnolia dress for the 3 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't turn out exactly like my mind pictured them, but I had already bought the fabric months ago, so I did the most I could with what I had purchased.  They are happy with them, so that is what counts.  They also have elbow length gloves that I found to wear with them.



They look so cute and I am sure the girls will  them!



aksunshine said:


> Just lost all I typed...ARGHHH!!! So just pics now. Baby is fussy!



So cute, great job!  



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally got some pics of the quilt/blanket taken.  It's really more blanket than quilt even if the top is pieced - there's no batting at all.
> 
> Also, no sock monkeys.



Very nice!



froggy33 said:


> Our first full day, we were up bright and early and at EPCOT for rope drop.  THERE WAS NO ONE THERE!  Really, we walked right up to where the characters are and were like 2nd row.  We were going to go straight to Soarin, but since it was pretty empty and this trip was mainly for Kenzie, we just followed the characters to the "spot" and were like the fourth group to see them.  Kenzie went right to Mickey and Minnie, but she wasn't really into the other "furry" characters.  I made her a Nemo dress for the morning.  It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!
> 
> Next up - Magic Kingdom!



Absolutely love these, I may want to case the small world dress if you don't mind?  I have those fabrics and still need to make something for Epcot for DGD!



ncmomof2 said:


> So we are back and recovering!  We had a great time, with little bumps in the road.  Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> Our first day we went to DTD and CM.  Minnie loved the outfits so much she ran to get a CM to take a group picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie also grabbed my bag and posed with it!



LOVE  everything!! You did so much work and such a great job, your family looks awesome in all of your work!!  Such a cute pic of Minnie with your bag!


----------



## erikawolf2004

froggy33 said:


> It's a simply sweet with a rumba skirt and a HeatherSue embroidery (LOVE her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the afternoon and world showcase I did another It's a Small World Dress (like the one in my siggy) with the new A Henry prints.  This probably got the most attention.  It's the criss-cross dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day!  Went from 9-9:30, did everything we wanted to, saw all the countries and Illuminations.  Kenzie was so good all day!
> 
> Next up - Magic Kingdom!



These are both soooo adorable.  I love that A Henry fabric also, I used it for my dd's Epcot dress.....might have to look into that criss-cross dress for next summer!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> AK  We got alot of complement on these outfits.



All of your stuff is just fantastic and it looks like you guys had a great time, except for being a little sick.  The AK dresses and shirts are my fav, great because they can probably wear those alot at home.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Colleen27 said:


> Okay ladies, it has been a while since I kept up with y'all but I have a question. How would you go about recreating this for a 9yo who has her heart set on a Halloween costume so obscure that there's not only no way to buy the costume itself, you can't even find a pattern for it?



I think I'd use a cheerleading pattern.


----------



## visitingapril09

Denise, EVERYTHING is amazing!!!


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

SallyfromDE said:


> I think I'd use a cheerleading pattern.



Funny you should ask about this costume...I made my daughter's Sailor Mars costume last year. There are actually Sailor Moon patterns out there but since they are out of print you will probably have to do what I did and buy it from  LOL  Good luck...I will see if I can find any pics of her in her costume. She even had a wig but refused to wear it on Halloween becuase her brothers teased her about it.


----------



## Colleen27

CzyDsnyFan92 said:


> Funny you should ask about this costume...I made my daughter's Sailor Mars costume last year. There are actually Sailor Moon patterns out there but since they are out of print you will probably have to do what I did and buy it from  LOL  Good luck...I will see if I can find any pics of her in her costume. She even had a wig but refused to wear it on Halloween becuase her brothers teased her about it.



Very cool! My DD has the loooong blonde hair, so the Sailor Moon pigtails are the easy part. This is part two of the Sailor Moon fixation for her - part one was custom-decorating a cake for her birthday because she _had _to have Sailor Moon and the grocery stores just don't do that.


----------



## billwendy

Denise - all your hard work paid off - the family looks AMAZING!! Great job - Im so sorry your little girlie was sick,,,but glad it didnt last long!!  Thanks for showning us the pictures!!

Wendy


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - thanks to all who are signing up for Juliana's Big Give - this little cancer survivor is going to feel like a princess for sure!!!

We still need a little help....it would be cool if she had....

a pillowcase
some type of bag for Mom and Juliana
a shirt or 2 for Mom and Dad
a few more hair bows (she loves them)

If you could come on over and look at the list that would be great!!

Thanks sooooo much for your help!!

Wendy


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I'm LOVING all of the recent posts!!!  My mom's 50th birthday was last week, and I threw her a big bash, so we took a sewing break.  I have one order to get out this week, then we have to make like a bread truck and haul buns on the rest of the outfits!!  My grandparents are leaving the Saturday before we leave (we leave on Wednesday), which is right after Thanksgiving.  They take down all our big stuff so we can avoid the baggage fee.  Since Thanksgiving week is pretty packed, we only have seven weeks, including this one, to finish the rest of the trip wear, and that includes four sets of costumes!!!


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Colleen27 said:


> Very cool! My DD has the loooong blonde hair, so the Sailor Moon pigtails are the easy part. This is part two of the Sailor Moon fixation for her - part one was custom-decorating a cake for her birthday because she _had _to have Sailor Moon and the grocery stores just don't do that.



LOL My kids are like that too...DD was very upset last year when no one knew who she was. Fingers crossed that they figure it out this year but it should be pretty easy. They decided to go as Mario, Princess Peach and Yoshi. And being the bad mommy that I am I actually bought their costumes this year. First time in a while. A few years ago I spent a whole summer recreating Power Ranger Ninjetti uniforms for them. LOL


----------



## mom2OandE

ncmomof2 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK and 1900 Park Fare - the girls got alot of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Prince Charming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK  We got alot of complement on these outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our last day, I got my DH and DD4 a breakfact ADR at Cape May since they miss on Tues.  We also decided to go to MK for the morning before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is it!  I need to rest but I have a few sewing projects and school with the boys.



Wow!  I am so impressed!  Everything looks amazing!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thanks to all who are signing up for Juliana's Big Give - this little cancer survivor is going to feel like a princess for sure!!!
> 
> We still need a little help....it would be cool if she had....
> 
> a pillowcase
> some type of bag for Mom and Juliana
> a shirt or 2 for Mom and Dad
> a few more hair bows (she loves them)
> 
> If you could come on over and look at the list that would be great!!
> 
> Thanks sooooo much for your help!!
> 
> Wendy



Headed that way!  I can't take on any bigger projects, since we're hustling to finish for December, but I think I have a few extra bows.  If not, that's something I can put together fairly quickly.


----------



## billwendy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Headed that way!  I can't take on any bigger projects, since we're hustling to finish for December, but I think I have a few extra bows.  If not, that's something I can put together fairly quickly.



THANK YOU!!!!! Juliana will LOVE them!!!!


----------



## ConnieB

Colleen27 said:


> Okay ladies, it has been a while since I kept up with y'all but I have a question. How would you go about recreating this for a 9yo who has her heart set on a Halloween costume so obscure that there's not only no way to buy the costume itself, you can't even find a pattern for it?



Ebay has quite a few readymade (some not quite age appropriate, so check this page without kids):  http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nkwZsailorQ20moonQ20costumeQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ 

McCalls made a pattern but it's about 15 years old, so rare and expensive.  

But...it's very similiar to a cheerleading costume and all the major pattern companies have those in their catalogs (and Joanns is having 99cent Simplicity pattern Fri Oct 8 thru Mon Oct 11).  Then just add the huge bow in the front.   The skirt is really about the V waist and the color stips at the bottom, so it's just coloring for a cheerleader outfit.  The little wing things on her shoulders could just be some fine tulle or....shoot can't remember the name but I use it every Christmas for angel gossamer wings, lol).  Starch them so they stand out from the sleeve.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thanks to all who are signing up for Juliana's Big Give - this little cancer survivor is going to feel like a princess for sure!!!
> 
> We still need a little help....it would be cool if she had....
> 
> a pillowcase
> some type of bag for Mom and Juliana
> a shirt or 2 for Mom and Dad
> a few more hair bows (she loves them)
> 
> If you could come on over and look at the list that would be great!!
> 
> Thanks sooooo much for your help!!
> 
> Wendy



Wendy thanks for all you do for the Big Gives!!  It is so great to see the smiles on these families who have endured so much.

I noticed that Hayley's Big Give only has 9 mores days 'til ship date and so far only 3 outfits for Hayley!  If anyone has something already made, or has time to sign up to make something fairly quickly, it would be great to see her get a few more items!!

There are openings for stuff for big brother Nathan, Mom and Dad as well as pixie dust etc.  

Check it out if you can:
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69349


----------



## kazzy3

Hello everyone, lurker/admirer here.  I am very impressed with your talent and commitment to children. Thanks for the bookmarks and info on the first page. I have learned so much from them. I am a novice sewer. I bought a cheap Singer, took a lesson at Adult Ed at local HS and then threw out the machine. I have the brother C6000? and have been able to do well enough on that. I have made 2 sundresses, a large flag and some superhero capes (w/ appliques).  I have 2boys 10 & 6 and a daughter 2yo. I learned to make bows for her. I signed up this morning for the Big Give, I will try to contribute for Hayley and Julianna. Thanks.


----------



## NiniMorris

If you pay for something through PayPal...and don't get it...how long can you wait before you file a claim?

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

kazzy3 said:


> Hello everyone, lurker/admirer here.  I am very impressed with your talent and commitment to children. Thanks for the bookmarks and info on the first page. I have learned so much from them. I am a novice sewer. I bought a cheap Singer, took a lesson at Adult Ed at local HS and then threw out the machine. I have the brother C6000? and have been able to do well enough on that. I have made 2 sundresses, a large flag and some superhero capes (w/ appliques).  I have 2boys 10 & 6 and a daughter 2yo. I learned to make bows for her. I signed up this morning for the Big Give, I will try to contribute for Hayley and Julianna. Thanks.



Awesome, we would love to see pictures of your creations!


----------



## angel23321

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are back and recovering!  We had a great time, with little bumps in the road.  Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> Our first day we went to DTD and CM.  Minnie loved the outfits so much she ran to get a CM to take a group picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie also grabbed my bag and posed with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second day was at MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three was at HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day four was MK.  My husband had to stay back with our daughters because they were both sick.  DD4 was pretty bad with a fever and throwing up.  Thankfully it was less than 24 hours.  So the next day she came with but spent lots of time in the stroller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add another post of the rest.



I LOVE all your customs...and am very impressed! Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

So tell me I'm not the only one to ignore household chores to try to get my sewing done? I have mountains of laundry in my basement. And like 4 baskets of clean stuff in my living room. Here I am sewing - cutting out stuff for the girls dresses, making bibs & jackets, embellishing overalls, etc.   I am not alone, right?


----------



## nejjie

NiniMorris said:


> If you pay for something through PayPal...and don't get it...how long can you wait before you file a claim?
> 
> Nini



I think you should file a claim at 30 days - because Paypal will only protect you to the 45 day mark, I believe.


----------



## NiniMorris

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So tell me I'm not the only one to ignore household chores to try to get my sewing done? I have mountains of laundry in my basement. And like 4 baskets of clean stuff in my living room. Here I am sewing - cutting out stuff for the girls dresses, making bibs & jackets, embellishing overalls, etc.   I am not alone, right?



Are you insinuating that there might be people who manage to sew AND do housework at the same time?

Unbelievable!  

Nini


----------



## nejjie

Just got my Little Mermaid patches in the mail - I am attempting to sew the Little Mermaid Fabric to the bottom of dd's jeans and then iron on the patches. I'm praying it will come out looking okay LOL


----------



## woodkins

Denise...Love your family outfits, it looks like everyone had a great time together. Congrats for getting everyone to wear matching stuff!!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

First of all, I just want to say that I am in awe of the talent here.  I have been lurking forever, and I am so inspired by your creations.

I thought I would share a picture of a dress I made for my daughter.  This was for her birthday in 2002. She's 11 now!  Sorry it's not a great pic.  It's a scan of a small photo.






So, Riley has informed that she is getting to old to be a princess for halloween this year.  We have decided that she is going to be the Yeti from EE, girly version!

My question is this.  Does anyone have any suggestions for buying faux fir online?  My nearest Joanne's is an hour and a half away.


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> I absolutely love it!! I recently made a steps outfit for my DGD for our December trip, glad to see they loved it too!
> 
> Thanks!  The Steps just go crazy over clothes for them!!
> 
> Absolutely love these, I may want to case the small world dress if you don't mind?  I have those fabrics and still need to make something for Epcot for DGD!
> 
> CASE away!  It got a ton of attention.  I don't know if you've use the criss cross pattern, but it's easy peasy.  This would also work nicely with the Simply Sweet I think!





erikawolf2004 said:


> These are both soooo adorable.  I love that A Henry fabric also, I used it for my dd's Epcot dress.....might have to look into that criss-cross dress for next summer!



The criss-cross is really nice and goes together easy and quick.  Since we went in September I really tried to make everything nice and cool. (We usually go in December)


----------



## froggy33

We were up early again on Friday for opening at Magic Kingdom.  I love when they sing "Good Morning" (I LOVE Singing in the Rain) and the characters come in on the train.  We went straight for Fantasy line and got to ride Dumbo, Snow White, and Winnie the Pooh before going to wait for Toon Town.  Luckily they opened Toon Town a little early and we only had to wait about 15 minutes for the Fairies (We were literally right at the rope for the opening and still had a wait - people are crazy to see those fairies!)
I made a Vida top using the awesome MK fabric from Japan and Heather's coach applique:
Front:




Back ruffles(Tink was really good):





It was pretty hot and we were tired, so we actually went back to our room for the afternoon and swam (this was the first time I have left a park to go back to the room in the afternoon - loved it!)
We headed back later to catch MEP and Wishes and ride some rides.  I made Kenzie a Little Mermaid romper, but I don't have pics I'll have to take some when I have time.  I used the newish pattern from ycmt and it is so cute!
Next up - MNSSHP!!!


----------



## h518may

froggy33 said:


> We were up early again on Friday for opening at Magic Kingdom.  I love when they sing "Good Morning" (I LOVE Singing in the Rain) and the characters come in on the train.  We went straight for Fantasy line and got to ride Dumbo, Snow White, and Winnie the Pooh before going to wait for Toon Town.  Luckily they opened Toon Town a little early and we only had to wait about 15 minutes for the Fairies (We were literally right at the rope for the opening and still had a wait - people are crazy to see those fairies!)
> I made a Vida top using the awesome MK fabric from Japan and Heather's coach applique:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles(Tink was really good):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty hot and we were tired, so we actually went back to our room for the afternoon and swam (this was the first time I have left a park to go back to the room in the afternoon - loved it!)
> We headed back later to catch MEP and Wishes and ride some rides.  I made Kenzie a Little Mermaid romper, but I don't have pics I'll have to take some when I have time.  I used the newish pattern from ycmt and it is so cute!
> Next up - MNSSHP!!!



Love the dress, I really need to find some of that fabric.  




First, I mentioned last week that I was making dresses for three sisters.  The first was a pink halter dress, here are the other two.  Each pattern was picked to match the girls personality.  The first was for a 11yr old tom boy that is starting to be a little girly.

This one is for a 9 yr old girly girl.  Sorry it came out so dark.





This one is for a 7 yr old that is a little of both tom boy and girly girl.
Back




Front






And for my trip I made this for Ash, can you tell what dress I am copying?


----------



## nejjie

froggy33 said:


> We were up early again on Friday for opening at Magic Kingdom.  I love when they sing "Good Morning" (I LOVE Singing in the Rain) and the characters come in on the train.  We went straight for Fantasy line and got to ride Dumbo, Snow White, and Winnie the Pooh before going to wait for Toon Town.  Luckily they opened Toon Town a little early and we only had to wait about 15 minutes for the Fairies (We were literally right at the rope for the opening and still had a wait - people are crazy to see those fairies!)
> I made a Vida top using the awesome MK fabric from Japan and Heather's coach applique:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles(Tink was really good):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty hot and we were tired, so we actually went back to our room for the afternoon and swam (this was the first time I have left a park to go back to the room in the afternoon - loved it!)
> We headed back later to catch MEP and Wishes and ride some rides.  I made Kenzie a Little Mermaid romper, but I don't have pics I'll have to take some when I have time.  I used the newish pattern from ycmt and it is so cute!
> Next up - MNSSHP!!!



Adorable! Such a cutiepie and you are so talented.  I love the embroidery and the colors.  It's very young, hip and modern & very different from the soft pale colors of pink and blue or the bright yellows and reds.  It's like a breathe of fresh air.. really loving this custom!


----------



## froggy33

nejjie said:


> Adorable! Such a cutiepie and you are so talented.  I love the embroidery and the colors.  It's very young, hip and modern & very different from the soft pale colors of pink and blue or the bright yellows and reds.  It's like a breathe of fresh air.. really loving this custom!



Thank you thank you!  She's much more girlie girl than I was/am, so I like to dress her in fun, kind of funky colors/patterns! This one worked out perfectly for that!  I really like the Vida pattern.


----------



## ellenbenny

h518may said:


> Love the dress, I really need to find some of that fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I mentioned last week that I was making dresses for three sisters.  The first was a pink halter dress, here are the other two.  Each pattern was picked to match the girls personality.  The first was for a 11yr old tom boy that is starting to be a little girly.
> 
> This one is for a 9 yr old girly girl.  Sorry it came out so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for a 7 yr old that is a little of both tom boy and girly girl.
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my trip I made this for Ash, can you tell what dress I am copying?



Great stuff, the last one looks like Belle's Christmas Dress?  It looks great, I really like the fabrics you picked!


----------



## woodkins

froggy33 said:


> We were up early again on Friday for opening at Magic Kingdom.  I love when they sing "Good Morning" (I LOVE Singing in the Rain) and the characters come in on the train.  We went straight for Fantasy line and got to ride Dumbo, Snow White, and Winnie the Pooh before going to wait for Toon Town.  Luckily they opened Toon Town a little early and we only had to wait about 15 minutes for the Fairies (We were literally right at the rope for the opening and still had a wait - people are crazy to see those fairies!)
> I made a Vida top using the awesome MK fabric from Japan and Heather's coach applique:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles(Tink was really good):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty hot and we were tired, so we actually went back to our room for the afternoon and swam (this was the first time I have left a park to go back to the room in the afternoon - loved it!)
> We headed back later to catch MEP and Wishes and ride some rides.  I made Kenzie a Little Mermaid romper, but I don't have pics I'll have to take some when I have time.  I used the newish pattern from ycmt and it is so cute!
> Next up - MNSSHP!!!



I'm loving the mini report/fashion updates! Kenzie is super cute and I love all of your customs. Makes me wish I had started doing customs when Gianna was her age! 

We love taking breaks on our Sept. trips too, it can just be soo hot that it takes so of the magic out of the trip if you don't do the breaks! Can't wait to see your MNSSHP creation!!!


----------



## froggy33

Don't want to make light of the Magic Kingdom Vida, but I really love the MNSSHP dress I made, so I decided to post it!!  And I have a quick free minute at work. 

We slept in on Saturday, or at least that was the plan.  My daughter was up and at 'em about 7:30 I think.  We just lounged around and swam though, so it was nice.

We had reservations at WCC for 2 pm, so we headed down there.  Nice place, it was a slow time so there wasn't much interaction, but that was ok by me.  Made a little "western" outfit for Kenz.  Made up the skirt, bought the shirt and used HeatherSue's Bullseye.  The boots just completed the outfit:





Then we went back and dressed for MNSSHP!  My mom and I wore black Ts with Heathers MNSSHP on the front and her Boo! on the back in colored thread to match Kenz.  I didn't want to do a costume since it was hot and we went to the early Sept 18 party.  So I did a Villains dress.  The bottom is a modified triple layered tulle skirt and the top is a modified corset top.  I did some applique by hand and others from Dena.  The gloves were my fav - I happened to find socks that worked perfectly and cut them up!
Front:




Back:





We had a great time at the party - watched the parade, saw the fireworks and villains show (pic with Evil Queen), danced with Woody and Jessie and rode some rides.  Oh and got lots of candy!  Kenzie made it til about 11pm!!  I did manage to finally get a sewing pic..she's pretty tired by this one, but she cooperated!





Thanks!
Couple days left!

NOTE: To all those with the Brother CS6000i sewing machine.  When doing the corset top I got my machine to shirr!!!  I was actually trying to follow Carla's tutorial since I never could get it to work before.  And then I couldn't get it to loosen up like in her second step, so I went with it!  It works perfectly!  Following her instructions exactly EXCEPT for the loosening you can get the fabric to be a little less than 1/2 it's original length.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

For those that sell - I am going to have these embelished shortalls at a craft table on Thursday night. This is the first pair I have made and I checked on etsy to see how to price them. I am a little confused - I see prices ranging from $25 - $95, I have seen ones with less than I have on them for $60 and ones with more for $25. I am not sure what to price them as. Can any one help me out? And should I put a plain shirt with it or is it ok to sell like this? 
These are the shortalls:
FRONT




BACK


----------



## tmh0206

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those that sell - I am going to have these embelished shortalls at a craft table on Thursday night. This is the first pair I have made and I checked onetsy to see how to price them. I am a little confused - I see prices ranging from $25 - $95, I have seen ones with less than I have on them for $60 and ones with more for $25. I am not sure what to price them as. Can antone help me out? These are the shortalls:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK



those are so cute! I have never sold anything so I cant give advice on how much to charge, but I would price them based on the type of event because I am sure they will get alot of interest.  good luck w/your craft show.


----------



## littlepeppers

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So tell me I'm not the only one to ignore household chores to try to get my sewing done? I have mountains of laundry in my basement. And like 4 baskets of clean stuff in my living room. Here I am sewing - cutting out stuff for the girls dresses, making bibs & jackets, embellishing overalls, etc.   I am not alone, right?



Throw homeschooling in the mix & that's me.  I have done the absolute minimum housework lately.   I do dishes, laundry, sheets, & quick vac.  I can't keep up w/ the house & school & sew with a deadline.

35days to go & still have 4 outfits left & shop for myself.


----------



## littlepeppers

I love all of the WDW outifts lately.  I just want to pitch DD3's ones and start all over, but the trip is too close.  There is always next year.

Working on DS8 lately.  He is done & ready for WDW.

AK (He better love me for this one.  It was over 40 pieces.)





Hoop Dee Doo





Something to help him man up at the princess breakfast.  





Mike 





Bruce (Not very happy w/ it, but the white belly looked worse than the grey.)


----------



## billwendy

kazzy3 said:


> Hello everyone, lurker/admirer here.  I am very impressed with your talent and commitment to children. Thanks for the bookmarks and info on the first page. I have learned so much from them. I am a novice sewer. I bought a cheap Singer, took a lesson at Adult Ed at local HS and then threw out the machine. I have the brother C6000? and have been able to do well enough on that. I have made 2 sundresses, a large flag and some superhero capes (w/ appliques).  I have 2boys 10 & 6 and a daughter 2yo. I learned to make bows for her. I signed up this morning for the Big Give, I will try to contribute for Hayley and Julianna. Thanks.



Welcome!!!!! Im so excited you would like to help with the Big GIves!!! I know Juliana would LOVE a step sisters outfit, but her parents, Melanie and Tim could really use a shirt? or maybe bags for Mom and Juliana??? Head on over and take a peek!!! Also looking for a pillowcase for this little princess!! Thanks so much!!



ellenbenny said:


> Wendy thanks for all you do for the Big Gives!!  It is so great to see the smiles on these families who have endured so much.
> 
> I noticed that Hayley's Big Give only has 9 mores days 'til ship date and so far only 3 outfits for Hayley!  If anyone has something already made, or has time to sign up to make something fairly quickly, it would be great to see her get a few more items!!
> 
> There are openings for stuff for big brother Nathan, Mom and Dad as well as pixie dust etc.
> 
> Check it out if you can:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69349



Thanks for putting out the reminder Ellen!!



littlepeppers said:


> I love all of the WDW outifts lately.  I just want to pitch DD3's ones and start all over, but the trip is too close.  There is always next year.
> 
> Working on DS8 lately.  He is done & ready for WDW.
> 
> AK (He better love me for this one.  It was over 40 pieces.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to help him man up at the princess breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce (Not very happy w/ it, but the white belly looked worse than the grey.)



WOW WOW WOW!~!! These are AMAZING!!!!!

And that Magic Kingdom dress - ADORABLE!!!

Hey, does anyone know what size a build a bear bear wears? Someone sent one to Madison as part of her big give and she is in love with it!! I didnt know if we could send her an outfit for it?? I have no idea what size though!!???


----------



## miprender

aksunshine said:


> *I just LOVE all of the WONDERFUL trip ics posted past couple of days!!! They are so AWESOME!!!*



ITA 

Froggy33 and NCMom you did awesome job.
 

NCMom...I still love that bag you made. Did alot of people stop and ask you where you got that? I bet you probably could have sold alot of them.

AKsunshine...like the outfit you made for your daughter too.


And all the other outfits posted. I think Bruce the shark looks great. I sometimes think we are harder on ourselves than we need to be.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those that sell - I am going to have these embelished shortalls at a craft table on Thursday night. This is the first pair I have made and I checked on etsy to see how to price them. I am a little confused - I see prices ranging from $25 - $95, I have seen ones with less than I have on them for $60 and ones with more for $25. I am not sure what to price them as. Can any one help me out? And should I put a plain shirt with it or is it ok to sell like this?
> These are the shortalls:
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK



These are adorable!  I haven't ever sold anything, but as a buyer I would think around $45-50 would be about right.


----------



## erikawolf2004

littlepeppers said:


> I love all of the WDW outifts lately.  I just want to pitch DD3's ones and start all over, but the trip is too close.  There is always next year.
> 
> Working on DS8 lately.  He is done & ready for WDW.
> 
> AK (He better love me for this one.  It was over 40 pieces.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to help him man up at the princess breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce (Not very happy w/ it, but the white belly looked worse than the grey.)



These are all super cool!  I think Bruce looks great and that Yeti is amazing!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

froggy33 said:


>



That Villian dress is so great, especially on such a cute little girl!  Love that sewing picture...have to do one of those in Dec, before they move/take away the houses.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Just a reminder that Madison's ship date is coming up 10/9/10!!!! Thanks to all who participated!!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2549250


----------



## wbarkhur

Ok last week I spent two days ironing(I HATE ironing) and cutting fabric so that I could sew all day Sunday.  My DH and I had worked out a plan that he would help with the kids so I could sew all day..... well wouldn't you know that it didn't happen.  We spent all day in the ER instead.  My middle DS stepped on a piece of broken glass and cut the tendon and artery in his middle toe.  We had to drive 1 1/2 hours to the hospital once the doc here looked at it and realized he had cut the tendon, just to be told that they wouldn't fix it anyway because it was the weekend, and the middle toe doesn't have to have a tendon??  He got all stitched up and should mend nicely, luckly.  I am glad he is ok, and I have been nursing him back to normal but, of course this happened because I was going to sew.  It seems like everytime I plan a major session something like this happens, am I the only one?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok - I am so excited about this one..... alright, I can say that about all of the upcoming outfits I have planned for our trip.
But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front




from the side




from the back


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

wbarkhur said:


> Ok last week I spent two days ironing(I HATE ironing) and cutting fabric so that I could sew all day Sunday.  My DH and I had worked out a plan that he would help with the kids so I could sew all day..... well wouldn't you know that it didn't happen.  We spent all day in the ER instead.  My middle DS stepped on a piece of broken glass and cut the tendon and artery in his middle toe.  We had to drive 1 1/2 hours to the hospital once the doc here looked at it and realized he had cut the tendon, just to be told that they wouldn't fix it anyway because it was the weekend, and the middle toe doesn't have to have a tendon??  He got all stitched up and should mend nicely, luckly.  I am glad he is ok, and I have been nursing him back to normal but, of course this happened because I was going to sew.  It seems like everytime I plan a major session something like this happens, am I the only one?



no you are not the only one! It happens to me all the time! Sorry to hear about your son - hope it's a nice easy recovery!



I just realized my ticker says it is only 26 days until our trip --- I have 2 complicated feliz dresses planned and a Rapunzel dress, Dr Suess outfit x 2 girls (maybe 3) and about 7 t-shirts to do! Ok -- tomorrow - cut, cut some more, Phillies game (Let's go Phillies!), sew, Thursday repeat except BounceU fundraiser instead of Phillies game.


----------



## babynala

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are back and recovering!  We had a great time, with little bumps in the road.  Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> Our first day we went to DTD and CM.  Minnie loved the outfits so much she ran to get a CM to take a group picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie also grabbed my bag and posed with it!


Awesome!  I love that Minnie was excited to see your family and your bag.  This is what makes Disney so great.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Epcot


I love all these pictures.  You did such a great job coordinating everyone.  I love your DD's park fare dresses and the different designs on the fronts.  The hair flowers / bows look really nice.  Glad to see you family had a such a great time.  Where at Epcot was that picture taken with Mikey & Minnie?  The viking shirts are really cute!



ConnieB said:


> Ebay has quite a few readymade (some not quite age appropriate, so check this page without kids):  McCalls made a pattern but it's about 15 years old, so rare and expensive.
> 
> But...it's very similiar to a cheerleading costume and all the major pattern companies have those in their catalogs (and Joanns is having 99cent Simplicity pattern Fri Oct 8 thru Mon Oct 11).  Then just add the huge bow in the front.   The skirt is really about the V waist and the color stips at the bottom, so it's just coloring for a cheerleader outfit.  The little wing things on her shoulders could just be some fine tulle or....shoot can't remember the name but I use it every Christmas for angel gossamer wings, lol).  Starch them so they stand out from the sleeve.


CarlaC has the Preppy skirt pattern that might work well for a chearleader type skirt.  I have the pattern but have never made that skirt.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So tell me I'm not the only one to ignore household chores to try to get my sewing done? I have mountains of laundry in my basement. And like 4 baskets of clean stuff in my living room. Here I am sewing - cutting out stuff for the girls dresses, making bibs & jackets, embellishing overalls, etc.   I am not alone, right?


Why clean when you can sew, besides it will just get messy again. 



HockeyMomNH said:


> First of all, I just want to say that I am in awe of the talent here.  I have been lurking forever, and I am so inspired by your creations.
> 
> I thought I would share a picture of a dress I made for my daughter.  This was for her birthday in 2002. She's 11 now!  Sorry it's not a great pic.  It's a scan of a small photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Riley has informed that she is getting to old to be a princess for halloween this year.  We have decided that she is going to be the Yeti from EE, girly version!
> 
> My question is this.  Does anyone have any suggestions for buying faux fir online?  My nearest Joanne's is an hour and a half away.


This is a really cute dress.  Thanks for sharing and Welcome!  Sorry I don't have any info on the online fur.



froggy33 said:


> We were up early again on Friday for opening at Magic Kingdom.  I love when they sing "Good Morning" (I LOVE Singing in the Rain) and the characters come in on the train.  We went straight for Fantasy line and got to ride Dumbo, Snow White, and Winnie the Pooh before going to wait for Toon Town.  Luckily they opened Toon Town a little early and we only had to wait about 15 minutes for the Fairies (We were literally right at the rope for the opening and still had a wait - people are crazy to see those fairies!)
> I made a Vida top using the awesome MK fabric from Japan and Heather's coach applique:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty hot and we were tired, so we actually went back to our room for the afternoon and swam (this was the first time I have left a park to go back to the room in the afternoon - loved it!)
> We headed back later to catch MEP and Wishes and ride some rides.  I made Kenzie a Little Mermaid romper, but I don't have pics I'll have to take some when I have time.  I used the newish pattern from ycmt and it is so cute!
> Next up - MNSSHP!!!


Sorry I lost your other quote with the Nemo dress and the small world dress.  Everything you made is so cute.  Your DD is beautiful.  I love her little pig tails with the matching bows.  
We have never made it to the MK before rope drop.  For some reason, we can get to all the other parks but not MK.  I MUST get there on our next trip, your description makes it sound so much fun.



h518may said:


> First, I mentioned last week that I was making dresses for three sisters.  The first was a pink halter dress, here are the other two.  Each pattern was picked to match the girls personality.  The first was for a 11yr old tom boy that is starting to be a little girly.
> 
> This one is for a 9 yr old girly girl.  Sorry it came out so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for a 7 yr old that is a little of both tom boy and girly girl.
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my trip I made this for Ash, can you tell what dress I am copying?


I love the dresses for the sisters.  They came out so pretty.  The Red Christmas Belle dress is beautiful and it looks so comfortable.



froggy33 said:


> Don't want to make light of the Magic Kingdom Vida, but I really love the MNSSHP dress I made, so I decided to post it!!  And I have a quick free minute at work.
> We slept in on Saturday, or at least that was the plan.  My daughter was up and at 'em about 7:30 I think.  We just lounged around and swam though, so it was nice.
> 
> We had reservations at WCC for 2 pm, so we headed down there.  Nice place, it was a slow time so there wasn't much interaction, but that was ok by me.  Made a little "western" outfit for Kenz.  Made up the skirt, bought the shirt and used HeatherSue's Bullseye.  The boots just completed the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went back and dressed for MNSSHP!  My mom and I wore black Ts with Heathers MNSSHP on the front and her Boo! on the back in colored thread to match Kenz.  I didn't want to do a costume since it was hot and we went to the early Sept 18 party.  So I did a Villains dress.  The bottom is a modified triple layered tulle skirt and the top is a modified corset top.  I did some applique by hand and others from Dena.  The gloves were my fav - I happened to find socks that worked perfectly and cut them up!
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time at the party - watched the parade, saw the fireworks and villains show (pic with Evil Queen), danced with Woody and Jessie and rode some rides.  Oh and got lots of candy!  Kenzie made it til about 11pm!!  I did manage to finally get a sewing pic..she's pretty tired by this one, but she cooperated!


This villian outfit is so pretty.  You did a great job on all the appliques.  Your little sewer is really sweet.  I can't believe she made it until 11:00!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those that sell - I am going to have these embelished shortalls at a craft table on Thursday night. This is the first pair I have made and I checked on etsy to see how to price them. I am a little confused - I see prices ranging from $25 - $95, I have seen ones with less than I have on them for $60 and ones with more for $25. I am not sure what to price them as. Can any one help me out? And should I put a plain shirt with it or is it ok to sell like this?
> These are the shortalls:
> FRONT


Not sure what you should charge but I just wanted to say that these are so cute.  Good luck with your craft fair.  



littlepeppers said:


> I love all of the WDW outifts lately.  I just want to pitch DD3's ones and start all over, but the trip is too close.  There is always next year.
> 
> Working on DS8 lately.  He is done & ready for WDW.
> 
> AK (He better love me for this one.  It was over 40 pieces.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to help him man up at the princess breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce (Not very happy w/ it, but the white belly looked worse than the grey.)


Don't be so   hard on yourself about your DD's outfits.  I am sure they are great.  You are probably just being too hard on yourself.  Besides, having new ideas for customs is just a great excuse to plan a new trip!  The shirts you made for your DS are GREAT.  I'm sure he will love the AK one, it is awesome.  The pirate t-shirt for the princess breakfast is great compromise.  Your Bruce is cool too!



wbarkhur said:


> Ok last week I spent two days ironing (I HATE ironing) and cutting fabric so that I could sew all day Sunday.  My DH and I had worked out a plan that he would help with the kids so I could sew all day..... well wouldn't you know that it didn't happen.  We spent all day in the ER instead.  My middle DS stepped on a piece of broken glass and cut the tendon and artery in his middle toe.  We had to drive 1 1/2 hours to the hospital once the doc here looked at it and realized he had cut the tendon, just to be told that they wouldn't fix it anyway because it was the weekend, and the middle toe doesn't have to have a tendon??  He got all stitched up and should mend nicely, luckly.  I am glad he is ok, and I have been nursing him back to normal but, of course this happened because I was going to sew.  It seems like everytime I plan a major session something like this happens, am I the only one?


Sorry you missed your sewing session.  I hope your DS is all better soon.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am so excited about this one..... alright, I can say that about all of the upcoming outfits I have planned for our trip.
> But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front


This is really pretty.  I love the fabric choices and the Star Wars theme is perfect for that pattern!


----------



## ncmomof2

babynala said:


> Awesome!  I love that Minnie was excited to see your family and your bag.  This is what makes Disney so great.
> 
> 
> I love all these pictures.  You did such a great job coordinating everyone.  I love your DD's park fare dresses and the different designs on the fronts.  The hair flowers / bows look really nice.  Glad to see you family had a such a great time.  Where at Epcot was that picture taken with Mikey & Minnie?  The viking shirts are really cute!



Thanks!  The picture was taken at the Disney Visa photo shoot.  If you have a card, you get a free 5X7.  It is in one of the innovations buildings.  There have always been 4 characters in the past but minnie and mickey spent alot of time with the kids.  Mickey did a great job getting my little one comfortable.  And Mickey was the only one she would go near the rest of the trip!


----------



## froggy33

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am so excited about this one..... alright, I can say that about all of the upcoming outfits I have planned for our trip.
> But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back



That is so neat!!!  I have used that pattern before and really like the way it looks.  I love your fabric choices and all the appliques.  It's just great!


babynala said:


> Sorry I lost your other quote with the Nemo dress and the small world dress.  Everything you made is so cute.  Your DD is beautiful.  I love her little pig tails with the matching bows.
> We have never made it to the MK before rope drop.  For some reason, we can get to all the other parks but not MK.  I MUST get there on our next trip, your description makes it sound so much fun.
> 
> Thanks!  This girl has crazy hair, so pig tails keep it under control!   Opening is fun.  It's a little crowded there beyond the turnstyles, but it really starts the day!
> 
> This villian outfit is so pretty.  You did a great job on all the appliques.  Your little sewer is really sweet.  I can't believe she made it until 11:00!



Thanks!  She was really good the whole trip!  It was just me and my mom, so it could have been tough, especially since she's two (and acts like it sometimes).  I think it helped that we really took it easy during the morning and she had a little nap right around 4pm.


----------



## ncmomof2

froggy33 said:


> Front:





froggy33 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:



I love all your stuff!  Especially the Epcot dress you posted!  Too bad we didn't run into each other.  I did meet one Diser at HS but I was so frazzled I don't remember the name!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side



Very cute!


----------



## birdie757

I have been gone for so long on bedrest and can't wait to go back through the thread and catch up as time permits.  I was taken off bedrest at 37 weeks and on Sept 26th my baby decided she was ready for the world!  She was born at 12:32am and was 7lbs 6oz and was 20in.  She is just the sweetest thing, we love her to pieces.  After a long difficult pregnancy I had the easiest, perfect birth...a wonderful surprise.  And best of all no induction or pitocin this time.  

Here are a few photos.  A friend of mine helped with my oldest the last week before I had Emily so I could at least get one matching outfit done for them.  Emily has on a Bubble romper with an added skirt and Ashley has on an audrey skirt and a shirred halter I made without a pattern.  You can't really see the embroidery but each has their initial and they say either little or big on the top and sister underneath.  I will have to get some better pictures eventually.




Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat




Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.




Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> I have been gone for so long on bedrest and can't wait to go back through the thread and catch up as time permits.  I was taken off bedrest at 37 weeks and on Sept 26th my baby decided she was ready for the world!  She was born at 12:32am and was 7lbs 6oz and was 20in.  She is just the sweetest thing, we love her to pieces.  After a long difficult pregnancy I had the easiest, perfect birth...a wonderful surprise.  And best of all no induction or pitocin this time.
> 
> Here are a few photos.  A friend of mine helped with my oldest the last week before I had Emily so I could at least get one matching outfit done for them.  Emily has on a Bubble romper with an added skirt and Ashley has on an audrey skirt and a shirred halter I made without a pattern.  You can't really see the embroidery but each has their initial and they say either little or big on the top and sister underneath.  I will have to get some better pictures eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



Congratulations!! I was just thinking of you the other day and wondering how things were going.  Your new little girl is just so beautiful  and big sister looks so proud!  So glad things went well for the birth!  Love the outfits too!


----------



## ncmomof2

birdie757 said:


> Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



Congrats!  She is beautiful!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Birdie - She is gorgeous - they both are! SO glad to hear you had a easy birth after the long pregnancy. I was on bedrest with my first and I know how boring it can be. You did an awesome job keeping her in there!


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> So we are back and recovering!  We had a great time, with little bumps in the road.  Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> Our first day we went to DTD and CM.  Minnie loved the outfits so much she ran to get a CM to take a group picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie also grabbed my bag and posed with it!



All of the outfits and pictures are exceptional.  I love how you all matched.  Wow...that was a lot of work for you but look at all the memories!!!



froggy33 said:


> We were up early again on Friday for opening at Magic Kingdom.  I love when they sing "Good Morning" (I LOVE Singing in the Rain) and the characters come in on the train.  We went straight for Fantasy line and got to ride Dumbo, Snow White, and Winnie the Pooh before going to wait for Toon Town.  Luckily they opened Toon Town a little early and we only had to wait about 15 minutes for the Fairies (We were literally right at the rope for the opening and still had a wait - people are crazy to see those fairies!)
> I made a Vida top using the awesome MK fabric from Japan and Heather's coach applique:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles(Tink was really good):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty hot and we were tired, so we actually went back to our room for the afternoon and swam (this was the first time I have left a park to go back to the room in the afternoon - loved it!)
> We headed back later to catch MEP and Wishes and ride some rides.  I made Kenzie a Little Mermaid romper, but I don't have pics I'll have to take some when I have time.  I used the newish pattern from ycmt and it is so cute!
> Next up - MNSSHP!!!



Awesome!  I love the Castle fabric.....that worked so great with that applique design too!!



h518may said:


> Love the dress, I really need to find some of that fabric.
> First, I mentioned last week that I was making dresses for three sisters.  The first was a pink halter dress, here are the other two.  Each pattern was picked to match the girls personality.  The first was for a 11yr old tom boy that is starting to be a little girly.



Great job!



littlepeppers said:


> Working on DS8 lately.  He is done & ready for WDW.
> 
> Hoop Dee Doo



All of the shirts are cute but I think this one is my favorite!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am so excited about this one..... alright, I can say that about all of the upcoming outfits I have planned for our trip.
> But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front



Love this...great choice of fabrics too.



birdie757 said:


> I have been gone for so long on bedrest and can't wait to go back through the thread and catch up as time permits.  I was taken off bedrest at 37 weeks and on Sept 26th my baby decided she was ready for the world!  She was born at 12:32am and was 7lbs 6oz and was 20in.  She is just the sweetest thing, we love her to pieces.  After a long difficult pregnancy I had the easiest, perfect birth...a wonderful surprise.  And best of all no induction or pitocin this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



Congratulations....soooooo sweet!!

Well, as you see in my ticker, hubby and I are leaving for a week away in 2 days.  I am really excited to get away.  I need the break.  Meanwhile, I have been steadily working on my craft fair booth in Nov.  So far, I have 10 aprons, 14 A-lines, 10 simply sweets, and 8 burp cloths made.  I have about 19 other outfits already cut out and partially embroidered (shirts done, pants not yet).  I will have 3 weeks after we get back so I think I can make it.


----------



## thebeesknees

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



LOVE this! I SO wish I had an embroidery machine!


----------



## babynala

birdie757 said:


> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.


How sweet.  Glad you had a good birth experience and that your little baby is here.  Their outfits are very pretty.  Enjoy your girls.



Granna4679 said:


> Well, as you see in my ticker, hubby and I are leaving for a week away in 2 days.  I am really excited to get away.  I need the break.  Meanwhile, I have been steadily working on my craft fair booth in Nov.  So far, I have 10 aprons, 14 A-lines, 10 simply sweets, and 8 burp cloths made.  I have about 19 other outfits already cut out and partially embroidered (shirts done, pants not yet).  I will have 3 weeks after we get back so I think I can make it.


Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey ladies! I am looking for some help please. I need to make a child size Sally costume. Any suggestions on where to get the material etc.? TIA!


----------



## CruisinEars

Hello! I have been in lurk mode lately but wanted to say that I love all of the outfits that have been posted. Everybody is doing fantastic work. I am working on another Patricia Tunic and am using my serger for my first project. I am so excited to figure out how to incorporate the serger into my sewing. I think this tunic is going to turn out really nice. I will post pics when it is finished.


----------



## Honeymooner04

Just wanted to post a pic of the hair clips I made for Juliana's Big Give....and I made a another set for my 4 year old for our upcoming trip. She loves them and I hope Juliana does too!


----------



## billwendy

Honeymooner04 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the hair clips I made for Juliana's Big Give....and I made a another set for my 4 year old for our upcoming trip. She loves them and I hope Juliana does too!



They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! So glad you made them for this little girlie!!!! I love them!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am so excited about this one..... alright, I can say that about all of the upcoming outfits I have planned for our trip.
> But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front



This is really cool, what pattern did you use to make it?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!


----------



## CarissaDance

Wow this is so great!  Love everyone's designs.  Now I have something new to obsess over doing for our trip next year lol


----------



## RMAMom

birdie757 said:


> I have been gone for so long on bedrest and can't wait to go back through the thread and catch up as time permits.  I was taken off bedrest at 37 weeks and on Sept 26th my baby decided she was ready for the world!  She was born at 12:32am and was 7lbs 6oz and was 20in.  She is just the sweetest thing, we love her to pieces.  After a long difficult pregnancy I had the easiest, perfect birth...a wonderful surprise.  And best of all no induction or pitocin this time.
> 
> Here are a few photos.  A friend of mine helped with my oldest the last week before I had Emily so I could at least get one matching outfit done for them.  Emily has on a Bubble romper with an added skirt and Ashley has on an audrey skirt and a shirred halter I made without a pattern.  You can't really see the embroidery but each has their initial and they say either little or big on the top and sister underneath.  I will have to get some better pictures eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



Congratulations! What beautiful girls you have!


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!



Wendy,
Your shirts look great! Are those Heather Sue's Eeyore and Mickey and are they 5x7? They look big!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

erikawolf2004 said:


> This is really cool, what pattern did you use to make it?


The Pattern is Kyoko by Modkids. I really like it. The sleeves were a little tricky at first but not sure if it was just me. I am making her pants right now to go with it.


WENDY - your shirts look great! How do you like the new machine?


----------



## meg_twittles

Good morning ! I am looking for someone to embroider a Mickey Head and our names on some jackets. If you can or know someone that can will you please email me @ meg_twittles@yahoo.com.  I already have the jackets so I will pay for shipping both ways along with the other fees. . 

Thanks, Megan


----------



## Honeymooner04

Love all the recent projects everyone has posted!  They look great!  You guys are great inspiration!

Speaking of inspiration does anyone have a recommendation for a tutorial for the I Spy bags? I saw those for one of the Big Gives and would like to try my hand at one of those too (Like I really need another project on my to do list but I'm addicted!)  Thanks!

I've got my first Simply Sweet outfit almost done.  I just need to do the ruffle and then attach everything together.  Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## tricia

Been out of town for a couple of days, and there has been some great stuff posted I see.  First, I love everything Froggy, especially the Villans.  And Juliet's Jedi Shirt is awesome.




birdie757 said:


> I have been gone for so long on bedrest and can't wait to go back through the thread and catch up as time permits.  I was taken off bedrest at 37 weeks and on Sept 26th my baby decided she was ready for the world!  She was born at 12:32am and was 7lbs 6oz and was 20in.  She is just the sweetest thing, we love her to pieces.  After a long difficult pregnancy I had the easiest, perfect birth...a wonderful surprise.  And best of all no induction or pitocin this time.
> 
> Here are a few photos.  A friend of mine helped with my oldest the last week before I had Emily so I could at least get one matching outfit done for them.  Emily has on a Bubble romper with an added skirt and Ashley has on an audrey skirt and a shirred halter I made without a pattern.  You can't really see the embroidery but each has their initial and they say either little or big on the top and sister underneath.  I will have to get some better pictures eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



Congratulations, so happy that you had an easy delivery, especially with all you went thru before.  Both girls look beautiful.




Honeymooner04 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the hair clips I made for Juliana's Big Give....and I made a another set for my 4 year old for our upcoming trip. She loves them and I hope Juliana does too!



Very cut.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!



Great job Wendy, love that Mickey.


----------



## tmh0206

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!



Wendy those are adorable...and the flip flops are going to look so cute w/them.  I just hope her foot is healed enough to be able to wear them!


----------



## tmh0206

I guess since I have shipped the flip flops for Madison's give now it will be ok to share...beware, lots of pictures ahead:


first 2 pair to match hannah montanna outfits and the third to match the halloween outfit:





next 3 are four mickey wish t's, sea world outfit and tink outfit:
















next is the pair I made for mom and grandma...they are the same:






and this last pair is to match wendy's simba outfit:






THIS HAS BEEN SUCH A GREAT EXPERIENCE!!! I HIGHLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO PARTICIPATE WHEN YOU CAN AT WHATEVER LEVEL YOU CAN...I FEEL SO BLESSED FROM HAVING PARTICIPATED AND HOPE SHE LIKES THE FLIP FLOPS AS MUCH AS I ENJOYED MAKING THEM FOR HER!


----------



## mom2OandE

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!



Looks great!  I will say a prayer for them.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hey all!  

Have any of you ever made a cover for a leg cast?  I have a friend that broke her foot and is having surgery today  and will be in a short leg cast for 2 months.  With fall and cooler weather I thought I would make her a few covers for her toes mainly...but covering her cast would be a good bonus...any ideas?


----------



## aboveH20

Honeymooner04 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the hair clips I made for Juliana's Big Give....and I made a another set for my 4 year old for our upcoming trip. She loves them and I hope Juliana does too!



Very, very soon I am going to learn how to multi-quote because I always feel bad singling out one photo when there are so many amazing things to comment on, but in the meantime I have to say I love your hair ribbons.  I've never seen any like that (so don't know if you created them or I'm just out of the hair bow loop) but they are great. Juliana --  and your daughter -- will get lots of compliments I'm sure!


----------



## aboveH20

Honeymooner04 said:


> Speaking of inspiration does anyone have a recommendation for a tutorial for the I Spy bags? I saw those for one of the Big Gives and would like to try my hand at one of those too (Like I really need another project on my to do list but I'm addicted!)  Thanks!



I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.  I made some for Daniel's Big Give a few months ago and currently in the mail is one I made for Juliana's Big Give.  This is the tutorial I followed, from Teresa's bookmarks, of course .  (I've made them a couple times and have altered the size and also added a handle, but it gives you the basic idea.)

http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag


fronts of the ones for Daniel's Big Give





backs of the ones for Daniel's Big Give


----------



## babynala

Honeymooner04 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the hair clips I made for Juliana's Big Give....and I made a another set for my 4 year old for our upcoming trip. She loves them and I hope Juliana does too!


These are really nice.  I'm sure they will be a big hit.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!


Cute, cute, cute, love the skirt.



tmh0206 said:


> I guess since I have shipped the flip flops for Madison's give now it will be ok to share...beware, lots of pictures ahead:
> 
> first 2 pair to match hannah montanna outfits and the third to match the halloween outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS HAS BEEN SUCH A GREAT EXPERIENCE!!! I HIGHLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO PARTICIPATE WHEN YOU CAN AT WHATEVER LEVEL YOU CAN...I FEEL SO BLESSED FROM HAVING PARTICIPATED AND HOPE SHE LIKES THE FLIP FLOPS AS MUCH AS I ENJOYED MAKING THEM FOR HER!


Wow, thes came out really great. What a cool idea.  That was very nice of you to make some for all the ladies.  



aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.  I made some for Daniel's Big Give a few months ago and currently in the mail is one I made for Juliana's Big Give.  This is the tutorial I followed, from Teresa's bookmarks, of course .  (I've made them a couple times and have altered the size and also added a handle, but it gives you the basic idea.)
> 
> fronts of the ones for Daniel's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backs of the ones for Daniel's Big Give


These are really cute, I don't remember seeing them before.  Did you include pictures of all the included items on the back of the cards?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Loving all of the Big Give stuff!!!!  Madison is sure to love all of her goodies!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

birdie757 said:


> Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



What a little sweetie and wonderful big sister-you are Blessed!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.  I made some for Daniel's Big Give a few months ago and currently in the mail is one I made for Juliana's Big Give.  This is the tutorial I followed, from Teresa's bookmarks, of course .  (I've made them a couple times and have altered the size and also added a handle, but it gives you the basic idea.)
> 
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag
> 
> 
> fronts of the ones for Daniel's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backs of the ones for Daniel's Big Give



I'll let ya know - these still get a LOT of use!!! THey are just so fun and everchanging - the kids love them - thanks again so much for making these for them!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

babynala said:


> These are really cute, I don't remember seeing them before.  Did you include pictures of all the included items on the back of the cards?



Thanks. Yes, on one side it has a written list of the items and on the reverse side a photo of the items.

Here's a more clear photo.  (I made a practice one for my nephew before making them for the Big Give.  It was a great "toy" for the restaurant where we met.)


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who is contributing for the Big Gives!!! The families are just so excited!! I can tell you from experience that this really helps the family out! We know how nice it is to have new custom clothes for a trip!!!!

Juliana's Big Give is going GREAT!!! There are still a few this and thats that would be nice for her. Could really use some type of Bags for Mom and Juliana!! Please keep looking over her list = she would really LOVE a pink Cinderella dress and a Stepsisters dress!!!

Now, here is a new family. They are a family of 4 children and mom and dad. They are ADORABLE!!!! Joey's story brings a tear to your eye - and I know many of you have little ones his age - read his story, and then go hug your kids!!!! I think this may take a big of coordination from all of us as Mom loves the idea of things like the THING 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 for  Universal Studios. Feel free to chat and ask each other questions on this board or the Big Give board - we ask the families not to peek on our thread so we can surprise them. The ship date for Joey will be 10/31/10.

Please go over and say Hi to Mom....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612

THANKS EVERYONE!!!! We can do this one!!!!


----------



## Honeymooner04

aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.  I made some for Daniel's Big Give a few months ago and currently in the mail is one I made for Juliana's Big Give.  This is the tutorial I followed, from Teresa's bookmarks, of course .  (I've made them a couple times and have altered the size and also added a handle, but it gives you the basic idea.)
> 
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag



Perfect!  I didn't see a tutorial on the links but I'm quite famous for missing the obvious!  Thank you so much.  Those are fantastic!


----------



## billwendy

Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...

HELP!!!!!!

THanks!!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!
> 
> THanks!!



I'm not sure how I do it is right, but here goes:

First I hoop polymesh stabilizer as tight as I possibly can get it.   Then, after marking the centers of where I want the design with a fading ink pen, I turn the shirt inside out, I spray adhesive (sulky kk2000) to the back of where the design will go, then I center the shirt over the hoop (shirt still inside out).  Once I get it centered where I want it, I pin it all the way around to the hooped stabilizer, making sure it is taut, but not stretched or distorted.  Then I go ahead and embroider with it inside out, holding the shirt up and out of the way as I stitch.  It takes constant attention to make sure the rest of the shirt stays clear of the stitching area.

There may be better/easier ways, but that is how I do it.


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> I'm not sure how I do it is right, but here goes:
> 
> First I hoop polymesh stabilizer as tight as I possibly can get it.   Then, after marking the centers of where I want the design with a fading ink pen, I turn the shirt inside out, I spray adhesive (sulky kk2000) to the back of where the design will go, then I center the shirt over the hoop (shirt still inside out).  Once I get it centered where I want it, I pin it all the way around to the hooped stabilizer, making sure it is taut, but not stretched or distorted.  Then I go ahead and embroider with it inside out, holding the shirt up and out of the way as I stitch.  It takes constant attention to make sure the rest of the shirt stays clear of the stitching area.
> 
> There may be better/easier ways, but that is how I do it.



Thanks so much Ellen - that is kinda what I did - and you are soooooo right about the constant attention!!!!

You guys - I was looking through some old pictures tonight and I found this one and just broke down....anyone know who this wonderfully active, tree climbing kiddo is? This is from April 2008,,,,,


----------



## Granna4679

*Honeymooner04* - Love the sculptured bows....someday I want to learn to do those.  They are going to love them.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!



Wendy - I love the Simba outfit.....its precious!  My DGDs love Simba...I may just have to make them a shirt soon.



tmh0206 said:


> I guess since I have shipped the flip flops for Madison's give now it will be ok to share...beware, lots of pictures ahead:
> 
> 
> first 2 pair to match hannah montanna outfits and the third to match the halloween outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next 3 are four mickey wish t's, sea world outfit and tink outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is the pair I made for mom and grandma...they are the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this last pair is to match wendy's simba outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS HAS BEEN SUCH A GREAT EXPERIENCE!!! I HIGHLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO PARTICIPATE WHEN YOU CAN AT WHATEVER LEVEL YOU CAN...I FEEL SO BLESSED FROM HAVING PARTICIPATED AND HOPE SHE LIKES THE FLIP FLOPS AS MUCH AS I ENJOYED MAKING THEM FOR HER!



The flip flops are great!  I love that you made them to match all of her outfits.  That is so special.



billwendy said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!
> 
> THanks!!



The only trick I have learned is to put multiple layers of stabilizer (like 3).  I use iron on and then I hoop it.  Then I pull the extra fabric up over the hoop (so, in essence it is almost inside out).  But the real tip (while staying attentive to the hoop/shirt), is to use skewers to keep the parts of the shirt away from the needle.  It holds it away without your fingers being right by the needle and the point on it sort of grabs the shirt so it doesn't slip from your hold.  Other than that, all I can say is make sure the extra fabric on the shirt doesn't get caught under the hoop (can you tell, I have done this a time or two).


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!
> 
> THanks!!




I never hoop t-shirts.  It stretches them all funny to me.  I pin them really well.  And to keep the shirt out of the way of the needle, I use hair clips at the edges!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Anyone seen any short sleeved girls tshirts lately? I have someone who wants me to do her little one a short sleeved Minnie tshirt in a size 2T, but most stores around me have only long sleeves out. Thanks!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone seen any short sleeved girls tshirts lately? I have someone who wants me to do her little one a short sleeved Minnie tshirt in a size 2T, but most stores around me have only long sleeves out. Thanks!



I'm in the same boat!!  I was looking for short sleeves since it's still somewhat warm when we're going.  Wal-Mart was clearancing out the short sleeves, but, of course, didn't have the size I needed.  I'm going to check the other WM here in town, then I may have to check out some thrift shops.  Also can't find ANY shiny black boy's dress shoes for DS's Prince Charming costume!!  I had the perfect pair last year, but he's grown two sizes since then!!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...HELP!!!!!!
> 
> THanks!!





ellenbenny said:


> I'm not sure how I do it is right, but here goes:
> 
> First I hoop polymesh stabilizer as tight as I possibly can get it.   Then, after marking the centers of where I want the design with a fading ink pen, I turn the shirt inside out, I spray adhesive (sulky kk2000) to the back of where the design will go, then I center the shirt over the hoop (shirt still inside out).  Once I get it centered where I want it, I pin it all the way around to the hooped stabilizer, making sure it is taut, but not stretched or distorted.  Then I go ahead and embroider with it inside out, holding the shirt up and out of the way as I stitch.  It takes constant attention to make sure the rest of the shirt stays clear of the stitching area.
> 
> There may be better/easier ways, but that is how I do it.



I do it basically the same way.  Just make sure you get your pins right up against your hoop so they are out of the way.  You don't want your machine to bump one of those pins.  I could throw the design off.  I try and watch and if it looks like it's going to go to close I stop the machine and pull that pin out of the way.  Keeping the extra shirt out of the way is a PITB!


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

I just want to say that you are all so talented  I wish I had the time and talent to make half as nice of things as you all do.  I desperatley want to make stuff for my girls but i have no idea where to begin.  I'm a very beginner beginner sewer


----------



## birdie757

billwendy said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!
> 
> THanks!!



If they are too small for me to comfortably turn inside out I cut them down the side seam up to the armpit and then pin it to the edges of the hoop so it lays flat.  Then I just serge up the side seam when I am done...you can't tell the difference.  Some of the shirts...like toddler size I only need to cut one side seam.  But on baby onesies I usually cut both sides.


----------



## jenn11581

You girls are soo talented!!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi. Thank you all so much for the prayers for our family. I was crying yesterday since I haven't been able to make any customs for the girls and then crying that I was crying over something so silly. It's just been a terribly emotional year with the baby having open heart surgery and then my mom passing away a few months later unexpectedly. My brother-in-law passed away just 2 months and 6 days ago. I hate it that my baby sister is hurting and there is nothing I can do to take away her pain. Well, I know this isn't my therapy session but just wanted to share how we are doing. I look forward to catching up on some pictures and trying to at least make some hairbows for the girls. : ) My motherboard went out on the computer and I couldn't get another one for awhile because the heatpump went out last month. I figured I would use the time to exercise but the DVD player stopped working 2 weeks ago and then the TV sound stopped the very next day! I guess I didn't need to exercise.  So yesterday my son tells me that he is going to start running for cross country every morning at 6:45 and wants me to join him. Well, no more excuses, huh? 

Thanks for inspiring by posting your beautiful creations. I keep telling my children that my grandchildren will look precious in my custom creations!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who is contributing for the Big Gives!!! The families are just so excited!! I can tell you from experience that this really helps the family out! We know how nice it is to have new custom clothes for a trip!!!!
> 
> Juliana's Big Give is going GREAT!!! There are still a few this and thats that would be nice for her. Could really use some type of Bags for Mom and Juliana!! Please keep looking over her list = she would really LOVE a pink Cinderella dress and a Stepsisters dress!!!
> 
> Now, here is a new family. They are a family of 4 children and mom and dad. They are ADORABLE!!!! Joey's story brings a tear to your eye - and I know many of you have little ones his age - read his story, and then go hug your kids!!!! I think this may take a big of coordination from all of us as Mom loves the idea of things like the THING 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 for  Universal Studios. Feel free to chat and ask each other questions on this board or the Big Give board - we ask the families not to peek on our thread so we can surprise them. The ship date for Joey will be 10/31/10.
> 
> Please go over and say Hi to Mom....
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE!!!! We can do this one!!!!



I'm hoping that it won't be long before I can once again contribute to the big give. Most of my things have been put in storage since we are selling the house. And I've lost some motivation since Mom died. But I'm sure that I will once again be able to feel excitement over this wonderful giving.


----------



## NiniMorris

Once we get back from our trip I should be able to start contributing again...since I am not 'supposed' to be sewing yet, I have to spend all my illicit time working on getting our stuff finished for our trip...50 days and 47 shirts to go!


I had to stop reading the Big Give site...I want to contribute to each and every one!



Nini


----------



## abfight

Ok quick question.  I know that this has been answered before but I cannot find it anywhere.  When you are doing a swirl skirt do you make the bottom of your strpis wider than the top.  I know that some of you don, would you mind giving me the measurements that you use.
Thanks


----------



## Sarajane1003

long long time lurker - you ladies are so talented.  I don't know how to quote the picture but I was wondering about the princess and Minnie hairbows.  I would love to learn how to do that.  Can you point me in the right direction on where to get started especially with the Minnie one?  They were amazing.  Thanks.


----------



## froggy33

Day 5 we decided to just go with the flow and get ready when ever we woke up - that was nice!  I still think we were in the park before 11am.  Of course Toy Story Mania was out of FP and I wasn't about to wait 60min plus with a 2 year old, so we skipped that.  But we did get to do Beauty and the Beast, Mermaid, Playhouse, and I did Tower of Terror.  We also caught Mulch Sweat and Shears and a some great Streetmosphere.  By about 6pm we were done, so we skipped Fantasmic and went back to swim.  It was a really great day!
I made Kenz a modified Carla Sweet raglan dress.  I again used HeatherSue for embroidery (my mom and I had matching red shirts), and I made stencils out of freezer paper for the skirt.  They're Fantasmic Mickey, Steamboat Willie, and Mickey now.





Day 6 was our last day - always such a sad thing.  I'm pretty lucky that I always know we will be back sooner than later, but it still is no fun! (I was also pretty lucky that 5 days later my husband and I went to Disneyland!!)

We had breakfast at Chef Mickey's before we left.  I made Kenzie an Audrey skirt and a matching shirt.  Embroidery was by HeatherSue and bowsandclothes.  Such a cute pattern!!
Front:




Back ruffles:





We had a really great trip!  I LOVED the Wilderness Lodge and may never be able to go Value or Mod again!!  It was so nice just me and my mom and Kenz, but I missed my DH.  I can't wait to go back when Kenzie is older, she "gets it" more and more each time.  And I really recommend taking it easy.  I never have in the past, I always felt guilty just doing nothing, but it makes the whole trip just so much more enjoyable. I also really enjoyed September - even if it was a little hot - but I would like to try the spring as well.

Thanks!!


----------



## clairemolly

abfight said:


> Ok quick question.  I know that this has been answered before but I cannot find it anywhere.  When you are doing a swirl skirt do you make the bottom of your strpis wider than the top.  I know that some of you don, would you mind giving me the measurements that you use.
> Thanks



I made mine with half the width at the top...so 6" on top and 12" on bottom, or 5" on top, 10" on bottom.  Mine were 12" long.


----------



## peachygreen

abfight said:


> Ok quick question.  I know that this has been answered before but I cannot find it anywhere.  When you are doing a swirl skirt do you make the bottom of your strpis wider than the top.  I know that some of you don, would you mind giving me the measurements that you use.
> Thanks



I typically make my 4-5" at the top and 8-10" at the bottom.  My standard measurement is 4-1/2 by 9 but sometimes I vary when I draw out my trapizoid.


----------



## Meshell2002

You all do a great job!  I got some minnie ribbon from hobby lobby 50% off....can't wait to decide what to do w/ it.....looking for inspiration.  DD turns 2 in Nov......we will go to the world Nov 2011.....already planning.


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone, been away for a while as I've been snowed under at work, but just wanted to share that I have a new baby!!!!!  

I've just managed to buy a janome 300e, I wanted this one particularly as its the same model as I use at work and so I'm used to it.  All of my embroidery so far has been done on the work's machine, but my boss started making comments about me using it for personal use.  Anyhow, been scouting the ads and ebay etc for months now trying to get my own and yesterday saw one advertised quite locally online (its a UK site similar to your craigslist I think)  the lady selling it wanted £350 for it and wouldn't go any lower, she said she was including the customizer software with it, so I agreed to pay the price.

I just went to collect it and brought it home.  I just cannot believe it.... the lady has never even had it out of the box  even the customizer software is still in a sealed package so everything is BRAND NEW.  I can't believe my luck, I'm just so excited and happy!

Now I can embroider whenever I want without worrying about anyone   I've got quite a few customs made for our Dec tip, but now I can get on with making the rest of the outfits and a few fleece jackets too in case it gets chilly.

Sorry if I'm blabbering on, just soooo happy (can you tell much  )

Will post pics soon


----------



## tmh0206

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone, been away for a while as I've been snowed under at work, but just wanted to share that I have a new baby!!!!!
> 
> I've just managed to buy a janome 300e, I wanted this one particularly as its the same model as I use at work and so I'm used to it.  All of my embroidery so far has been done on the work's machine, but my boss started making comments about me using it for personal use.  Anyhow, been scouting the ads and ebay etc for months now trying to get my own and yesterday saw one advertised quite locally online (its a UK site similar to your craigslist I think)  the lady selling it wanted £350 for it and wouldn't go any lower, she said she was including the customizer software with it, so I agreed to pay the price.
> 
> I just went to collect it and brought it home.  I just cannot believe it.... the lady has never even had it out of the box  even the customizer software is still in a sealed package so everything is BRAND NEW.  I can't believe my luck, I'm just so excited and happy!
> 
> Now I can embroider whenever I want without worrying about anyone   I've got quite a few customs made for our Dec tip, but now I can get on with making the rest of the outfits and a few fleece jackets too in case it gets chilly.
> 
> Sorry if I'm blabbering on, just soooo happy (can you tell much  )
> 
> Will post pics soon



 CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY can't wait to see your beautiful creations.


----------



## jenn11581

That Chef Mickeys skirt is the cutest thing I have every seen!  Where did you find the pattern?  I'm sooo new to sewing!!


----------



## froggy33

Thanks!  A lot of people on here have used it - it's makes such a cute skirt.  It is made by one of our very own.  LisaZoe
Here ya go:http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/authors/1039326412

Jess


----------



## jeniamt

tmh0206 said:


>




Ahhhh,  I lost all my quotes again!  I had to comment about these awesome flip-flops!!!!  You will not believe how perfect they are for the outfit I made.  The top and accent fabric on the pants is white with green polka dots.  Perfect!!!!  Thanks for making all of them.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Loooooove those flip flops. How do you attach the bow? Just hot glue? Can someone point me in the direction of some tutorials or some instructions?


----------



## jeniamt

Do you guys think I should make Tink bigger?  I need to redo it anyway b/c I accidently used freezer paper instead of heat and bond.  







I have never embellished jeans so I am a nervous wreck over sewing on them.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on how to do small shirts with my 5x7 hoop - any tricks or tips??? Please??????? I struggled getting that Baby Simba on Madison's shirt which was a 7/8...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!
> 
> THanks!!



I haven't done a small shirt yet (thats this weekends project) but I just did overalls. They are 6 month size and all I did was hoop the tear away stabilizer I have and then I taped the bib part of the overalls to the stabilizer with wash away wonder tape. It worked like a charm and I was hoping to have the same luck with the tshirts. I also read on Lisa's blog (I think it was Lisa) that she has been known to appliqué on a scrap piece of cotton and then cut it out as close to the stitching as she can and sew it on to the shirt. I have tucked that idea away as my last resort but I thought I would mention it.

Wendy, right now I am overloaded sewing for our trip but as soon as we get back I will sign up for a few gives. I certainly have enough fabric leftover, now I just need the time.



mommy2princesses0309 said:


> I just want to say that you are all so talented  I wish I had the time and talent to make half as nice of things as you all do.  I desperatley want to make stuff for my girls but i have no idea where to begin.  I'm a very beginner beginner sewer



Most of us begin on www.youcanmakethis.com check out the easy fit pants and then you may want to try the Simply Sweet pattern or an A line dress. Any of those three would be great for a beginner.


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I never hoop t-shirts.  It stretches them all funny to me.  I pin them really well.  And to keep the shirt out of the way of the needle, I use hair clips at the edges!



I never hoop shirts either - I usually use a basting stitch around the edges...but that even has its challenges on the small shirts!!! Thanks for the ideas!!



birdie757 said:


> If they are too small for me to comfortably turn inside out I cut them down the side seam up to the armpit and then pin it to the edges of the hoop so it lays flat.  Then I just serge up the side seam when I am done...you can't tell the difference.  Some of the shirts...like toddler size I only need to cut one side seam.  But on baby onesies I usually cut both sides.



Ahhhhhh,,,,,sounds like an easy option - Hmmmm - PolyPrincess - would this be okay with you If I had to do this?



mommy2princesses0309 said:


> I just want to say that you are all so talented  I wish I had the time and talent to make half as nice of things as you all do.  I desperatley want to make stuff for my girls but i have no idea where to begin.  I'm a very beginner beginner sewer



I started as a beginner too!!! Really, I feel like I learned to sew from being on this thread and using Carla C's patterns from you can make this - i felt that each one taught me how to sew!! you can do it!!! I started with the stripwork Jumper I think!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I'm hoping that it won't be long before I can once again contribute to the big give. Most of my things have been put in storage since we are selling the house. And I've lost some motivation since Mom died. But I'm sure that I will once again be able to feel excitement over this wonderful giving.



I totally understand Sally - your Mom will be smililing down on you to give you motivation!! The Big Give is such a wonderful experience for BOTH sides!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Once we get back from our trip I should be able to start contributing again...since I am not 'supposed' to be sewing yet, I have to spend all my illicit time working on getting our stuff finished for our trip...50 days and 47 shirts to go!
> 
> 
> I had to stop reading the Big Give site...I want to contribute to each and every one!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



You make sure you heal up right girlie!!! We will look forward to you coming back when you get back!! Dont worry, we have some amazing families coming up!!! Thanks to Everyone for helping with these!! We have gotten a lot of new members lately which is awesome!! The more people we have, the more gives we can do!!!!

THanks Ellen for doing the Stepsisters dress for Juliana!!!! Her give is looking really really special - if anyone wants to do Cinderella's pink dress for her, that'd be awesome!!

Joey's big give is coming along, especially in the Tshirt area!!! If anyone would like to do outfits or anything, please head on over...this little guy has a big brother and 2 sisters who would love to be Disboutiqued!!!! lol


----------



## peachygreen

Only going back about 5 pages to catch up.  




birdie757 said:


> I have been gone for so long on bedrest and can't wait to go back through the thread and catch up as time permits.  I was taken off bedrest at 37 weeks and on Sept 26th my baby decided she was ready for the world!  She was born at 12:32am and was 7lbs 6oz and was 20in.  She is just the sweetest thing, we love her to pieces.  After a long difficult pregnancy I had the easiest, perfect birth...a wonderful surprise.  And best of all no induction or pitocin this time.
> 
> Here are a few photos.  A friend of mine helped with my oldest the last week before I had Emily so I could at least get one matching outfit done for them.  Emily has on a Bubble romper with an added skirt and Ashley has on an audrey skirt and a shirred halter I made without a pattern.  You can't really see the embroidery but each has their initial and they say either little or big on the top and sister underneath.  I will have to get some better pictures eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Emily Paige with her little crocheted hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily with her eyes open...that is rare she is a real sleeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley and Emily in their matching outfits.



Congratulations!  BOth your girls are beautiful!  I love the material in their matching outfits.  Emily is really cute.  



Honeymooner04 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the hair clips I made for Juliana's Big Give....and I made a another set for my 4 year old for our upcoming trip. She loves them and I hope Juliana does too!



Those are so cute!  One of these days I need to learn to make bows.  Of course it would help if I could get my DD to wear bows.



aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure which ones you're referring to.  I made some for Daniel's Big Give a few months ago and currently in the mail is one I made for Juliana's Big Give.  This is the tutorial I followed, from Teresa's bookmarks, of course .  (I've made them a couple times and have altered the size and also added a handle, but it gives you the basic idea.)
> 
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag
> 
> 
> fronts of the ones for Daniel's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backs of the ones for Daniel's Big Give



What  great idea.



tmh0206 said:


> I guess since I have shipped the flip flops for Madison's give now it will be ok to share...beware, lots of pictures ahead:
> 
> 
> first 2 pair to match hannah montanna outfits and the third to match the halloween outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS HAS BEEN SUCH A GREAT EXPERIENCE!!! I HIGHLY ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO PARTICIPATE WHEN YOU CAN AT WHATEVER LEVEL YOU CAN...I FEEL SO BLESSED FROM HAVING PARTICIPATED AND HOPE SHE LIKES THE FLIP FLOPS AS MUCH AS I ENJOYED MAKING THEM FOR HER!



WOW!  Those are awesome!  I loved all the flip flops



froggy33 said:


> Day 5 we decided to just go with the flow and get ready when ever we woke up - that was nice!  I still think we were in the park before 11am.  Of course Toy Story Mania was out of FP and I wasn't about to wait 60min plus with a 2 year old, so we skipped that.  But we did get to do Beauty and the Beast, Mermaid, Playhouse, and I did Tower of Terror.  We also caught Mulch Sweat and Shears and a some great Streetmosphere.  By about 6pm we were done, so we skipped Fantasmic and went back to swim.  It was a really great day!
> I made Kenz a modified Carla Sweet raglan dress.  I again used HeatherSue for embroidery (my mom and I had matching red shirts), and I made stencils out of freezer paper for the skirt.  They're Fantasmic Mickey, Steamboat Willie, and Mickey now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 was our last day - always such a sad thing.  I'm pretty lucky that I always know we will be back sooner than later, but it still is no fun! (I was also pretty lucky that 5 days later my husband and I went to Disneyland!!)
> 
> We had breakfast at Chef Mickey's before we left.  I made Kenzie an Audrey skirt and a matching shirt.  Embroidery was by HeatherSue and bowsandclothes.  Such a cute pattern!!
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a really great trip!  I LOVED the Wilderness Lodge and may never be able to go Value or Mod again!!  It was so nice just me and my mom and Kenz, but I missed my DH.  I can't wait to go back when Kenzie is older, she "gets it" more and more each time.  And I really recommend taking it easy.  I never have in the past, I always felt guilty just doing nothing, but it makes the whole trip just so much more enjoyable. I also really enjoyed September - even if it was a little hot - but I would like to try the spring as well.
> 
> Thanks!!


Love the mini trip report and all the pictures.  You DD is adorable and it looks like she had a great trip


jeniamt said:


> Do you guys think I should make Tink bigger?  I need to redo it anyway b/c I accidently used freezer paper instead of heat and bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never embellished jeans so I am a nervous wreck over sewing on them.



I think that is a great size.


----------



## jenn11581

Thanks for the link!  So where do you girls get the applique's (sp)?  Do you make them yourself?


----------



## tmh0206

jeniamt said:


> Ahhhh,  I lost all my quotes again!  I had to comment about these awesome flip-flops!!!!  You will not believe how perfect they are for the outfit I made.  The top and accent fabric on the pants is white with green polka dots.  Perfect!!!!  Thanks for making all of them.



I am so glad they will match...I wasnt sure if the polka dots would be ok, but I just love this ribbon, I think it pretty much goes with anything!  cant wait to see your outfit! it sounds adorable.


----------



## tmh0206

jeniamt said:


> Do you guys think I should make Tink bigger?  I need to redo it anyway b/c I accidently used freezer paper instead of heat and bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never embellished jeans so I am a nervous wreck over sewing on them.



those are definitely CUTE!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

froggy33 said:


> Day 5 we decided to just go with the flow and get ready when ever we woke up - that was nice!  I still think we were in the park before 11am.  Of course Toy Story Mania was out of FP and I wasn't about to wait 60min plus with a 2 year old, so we skipped that.  But we did get to do Beauty and the Beast, Mermaid, Playhouse, and I did Tower of Terror.  We also caught Mulch Sweat and Shears and a some great Streetmosphere.  By about 6pm we were done, so we skipped Fantasmic and went back to swim.  It was a really great day!
> I made Kenz a modified Carla Sweet raglan dress.  I again used HeatherSue for embroidery (my mom and I had matching red shirts), and I made stencils out of freezer paper for the skirt.  They're Fantasmic Mickey, Steamboat Willie, and Mickey now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 was our last day - always such a sad thing.  I'm pretty lucky that I always know we will be back sooner than later, but it still is no fun! (I was also pretty lucky that 5 days later my husband and I went to Disneyland!!)
> 
> We had breakfast at Chef Mickey's before we left.  I made Kenzie an Audrey skirt and a matching shirt.  Embroidery was by HeatherSue and bowsandclothes.  Such a cute pattern!!
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a really great trip!  I LOVED the Wilderness Lodge and may never be able to go Value or Mod again!!  It was so nice just me and my mom and Kenz, but I missed my DH.  I can't wait to go back when Kenzie is older, she "gets it" more and more each time.  And I really recommend taking it easy.  I never have in the past, I always felt guilty just doing nothing, but it makes the whole trip just so much more enjoyable. I also really enjoyed September - even if it was a little hot - but I would like to try the spring as well.
> 
> Thanks!!



Gorgeous!  I love it!  Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## natale1980

I'm so jealous of you girls!  I wish I had learned to sew a long time ago.  

Here's my latest tutu dress.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, I've only made it through 25 pages so far but I just love looking at the creations to get inspired!  I'm going to adjust the customs I had planned and try to at least make a few things. I don't have an embroidery machine and am NOT good at appliquéing yet. Last time I tried, I ended using fabric paint over the messed up edges!  I think the Audrey really must be my favorite. Love, love, LOVE it!

Question: Has anyone made the flip flops with the ribbon around the edges? I can get some more flip flops for $1/each now and thought about dressing them up but didn't know how comfortable they would be. It will either be those or probably most days just change out ribbon shoe strings. No time to paint shoes AND my children won't stay in their shoes! Avonlea was wearing a size 4 1/2 at the end of May and by the middle of August she was wearing a 7 1/2 and now wears an 8! She skipped 5's and 6's. I thought I was so clever to buy a few pairs when they were clearanced last year!

I'm sure I will have other questions. I'm hoping to find my YCMT patterns since my laptop died (only 14mo). Praying everything was recovered.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Does anyone know where I can get inexpensive Mary Jane shoes and canvas tennis shoes. They don't have to be a great quality as I just want to paint some things on them.

Like these on Etsy (very cute):

http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.181478304.jpg

Thanks, 
Stephanie
http://www.caringbridge.com/visit/Geneva


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Day 5 we decided to just go with the flow and get ready when ever we woke up - that was nice!  I still think we were in the park before 11am.  Of course Toy Story Mania was out of FP and I wasn't about to wait 60min plus with a 2 year old, so we skipped that.  But we did get to do Beauty and the Beast, Mermaid, Playhouse, and I did Tower of Terror.  We also caught Mulch Sweat and Shears and a some great Streetmosphere.  By about 6pm we were done, so we skipped Fantasmic and went back to swim.  It was a really great day!
> I made Kenz a modified Carla Sweet raglan dress.  I again used HeatherSue for embroidery (my mom and I had matching red shirts), and I made stencils out of freezer paper for the skirt.  They're Fantasmic Mickey, Steamboat Willie, and Mickey now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 was our last day - always such a sad thing.  I'm pretty lucky that I always know we will be back sooner than later, but it still is no fun! (I was also pretty lucky that 5 days later my husband and I went to Disneyland!!)
> 
> We had breakfast at Chef Mickey's before we left.  I made Kenzie an Audrey skirt and a matching shirt.  Embroidery was by HeatherSue and bowsandclothes.  Such a cute pattern!!
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a really great trip!  I LOVED the Wilderness Lodge and may never be able to go Value or Mod again!!  It was so nice just me and my mom and Kenz, but I missed my DH.  I can't wait to go back when Kenzie is older, she "gets it" more and more each time.  And I really recommend taking it easy.  I never have in the past, I always felt guilty just doing nothing, but it makes the whole trip just so much more enjoyable. I also really enjoyed September - even if it was a little hot - but I would like to try the spring as well.
> 
> Thanks!!


Love that raglan dress.  It looks so comfy and cute.  Your chef Mickey skirt came out really nice.  Thanks for the butt ruffles shot.  I'm glad you had a great trip.  Sounds like you took your daughter's schedule and limitations into account and you had a great vacation because of it.  



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone, been away for a while as I've been snowed under at work, but just wanted to share that I have a new baby!!!!!
> 
> I've just managed to buy a janome 300e, I wanted this one particularly as its the same model as I use at work and so I'm used to it.  All of my embroidery so far has been done on the work's machine, but my boss started making comments about me using it for personal use.  Anyhow, been scouting the ads and ebay etc for months now trying to get my own and yesterday saw one advertised quite locally online (its a UK site similar to your craigslist I think)  the lady selling it wanted £350 for it and wouldn't go any lower, she said she was including the customizer software with it, so I agreed to pay the price.
> 
> I just went to collect it and brought it home.  I just cannot believe it.... the lady has never even had it out of the box  even the customizer software is still in a sealed package so everything is BRAND NEW.  I can't believe my luck, I'm just so excited and happy!
> 
> Now I can embroider whenever I want without worrying about anyone   I've got quite a few customs made for our Dec tip, but now I can get on with making the rest of the outfits and a few fleece jackets too in case it gets chilly.
> 
> Sorry if I'm blabbering on, just soooo happy (can you tell much  )
> 
> Will post pics soon


 Congratulations on your new machine.  Can't wait to see what you make with it!



jeniamt said:


> Do you guys think I should make Tink bigger?  I need to redo it anyway b/c I accidently used freezer paper instead of heat and bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never embellished jeans so I am a nervous wreck over sewing on them.


I have never embellished jeans before but the size of the tink looks good.  You might have trouble sewing her on if  you make it any bigger.  



natale1980 said:


> I'm so jealous of you girls!  I wish I had learned to sew a long time ago.
> 
> Here's my latest tutu dress.


Beautiful (dress and model)


----------



## babynala

I'm going to be making a corset for my DD8 to wear for her girl pirate Halloween costume.  She is pretty small but she will be wearing it over a peasant blouse.  I know I've seen a bunch on here and I looked at one at ycmt with the shirred back.  I also saw LisaZoe's tutorial and was wondering what pattern you guys use for your corset. TIA.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

SHIPPING ALERT FOR OUR BIG GIVE CUTIE MADISON

today is the day!!!!

pm me if you need the address!!!

This family is so cute- have you been following along on the PTR? Please pray for them as Madison has a very significant hospitalization coming up before the trip!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Sorry no quotes, but I love everything posted.  The bows and flip flops are so COOL!!

Here's a little something I made for my lil' pumpkin   I need to get a better picture of her in it, but here's the pic my sister snapped of us last night at my son's school festival.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much Ellen - that is kinda what I did - and you are soooooo right about the constant attention!!!!
> 
> You guys - I was looking through some old pictures tonight and I found this one and just broke down....anyone know who this wonderfully active, tree climbing kiddo is? This is from April 2008,,,,,



Is that Daniel? 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone seen any short sleeved girls tshirts lately? I have someone who wants me to do her little one a short sleeved Minnie tshirt in a size 2T, but most stores around me have only long sleeves out. Thanks!



When I can't find short sleeved t-shirts, I will buy the long sleeved ones and just cut the sleeves shorter. You can do a cute little fluted edge (is that the right term???) with it or hem it. For my own girls I often just leave it as is, and it looks cute too.  



QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. Thank you all so much for the prayers for our family. I was crying yesterday since I haven't been able to make any customs for the girls and then crying that I was crying over something so silly. It's just been a terribly emotional year with the baby having open heart surgery and then my mom passing away a few months later unexpectedly. My brother-in-law passed away just 2 months and 6 days ago. I hate it that my baby sister is hurting and there is nothing I can do to take away her pain. Well, I know this isn't my therapy session but just wanted to share how we are doing. I look forward to catching up on some pictures and trying to at least make some hairbows for the girls. : ) My motherboard went out on the computer and I couldn't get another one for awhile because the heatpump went out last month. I figured I would use the time to exercise but the DVD player stopped working 2 weeks ago and then the TV sound stopped the very next day! I guess I didn't need to exercise.  So yesterday my son tells me that he is going to start running for cross country every morning at 6:45 and wants me to join him. Well, no more excuses, huh?
> 
> Thanks for inspiring by posting your beautiful creations. I keep telling my children that my grandchildren will look precious in my custom creations!



You have had one hard year.   How is your sister doing? I don't remember, is she close by you guys? 



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone, been away for a while as I've been snowed under at work, but just wanted to share that I have a new baby!!!!!
> 
> I've just managed to buy a janome 300e, I wanted this one particularly as its the same model as I use at work and so I'm used to it.  All of my embroidery so far has been done on the work's machine, but my boss started making comments about me using it for personal use.  Anyhow, been scouting the ads and ebay etc for months now trying to get my own and yesterday saw one advertised quite locally online (its a UK site similar to your craigslist I think)  the lady selling it wanted £350 for it and wouldn't go any lower, she said she was including the customizer software with it, so I agreed to pay the price.
> 
> I just went to collect it and brought it home.  I just cannot believe it.... the lady has never even had it out of the box  even the customizer software is still in a sealed package so everything is BRAND NEW.  I can't believe my luck, I'm just so excited and happy!
> 
> Now I can embroider whenever I want without worrying about anyone   I've got quite a few customs made for our Dec tip, but now I can get on with making the rest of the outfits and a few fleece jackets too in case it gets chilly.
> 
> Sorry if I'm blabbering on, just soooo happy (can you tell much  )
> 
> Will post pics soon



That is so exciting!!! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I'm hoping that it won't be long before I can once again contribute to the big give. Most of my things have been put in storage since we are selling the house. And I've lost some motivation since Mom died. But I'm sure that I will once again be able to feel excitement over this wonderful giving.



 I've been thinking of you a lot lately Sally. How are you doing? 


jeniamt said:


> Do you guys think I should make Tink bigger?  I need to redo it anyway b/c I accidently used freezer paper instead of heat and bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never embellished jeans so I am a nervous wreck over sewing on them.



I think it looks perfect. 



natale1980 said:


> I'm so jealous of you girls!  I wish I had learned to sew a long time ago.
> 
> Here's my latest tutu dress.



So pretty!!!! 





Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry no quotes, but I love everything posted.  The bows and flip flops are so COOL!!
> 
> Here's a little something I made for my lil' pumpkin   I need to get a better picture of her in it, but here's the pic my sister snapped of us last night at my son's school festival.



How PRECIOUS!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope. 

And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.


----------



## visitingapril09

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. Thank you all so much for the prayers for our family. I was crying yesterday since I haven't been able to make any customs for the girls and then crying that I was crying over something so silly. It's just been a terribly emotional year with the baby having open heart surgery and then my mom passing away a few months later unexpectedly. My brother-in-law passed away just 2 months and 6 days ago. I hate it that my baby sister is hurting and there is nothing I can do to take away her pain. Well, I know this isn't my therapy session but just wanted to share how we are doing. I look forward to catching up on some pictures and trying to at least make some hairbows for the girls. : ) My motherboard went out on the computer and I couldn't get another one for awhile because the heatpump went out last month. I figured I would use the time to exercise but the DVD player stopped working 2 weeks ago and then the TV sound stopped the very next day! I guess I didn't need to exercise.  So yesterday my son tells me that he is going to start running for cross country every morning at 6:45 and wants me to join him. Well, no more excuses, huh?
> 
> Thanks for inspiring by posting your beautiful creations. I keep telling my children that my grandchildren will look precious in my custom creations!




You have had quite a year and I would be more concerned if you weren't crying now and then. Prayers are with your family for a more settled year ahead.


----------



## 3goofyboys

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



I just wanted to let you know that I think of you and Heather and your families often and I'm praying for you.  What a hard time you're going through, prayers that the worst will soon be past.


----------



## Disneymom1218

jeniamt said:


> Do you guys think I should make Tink bigger?  I need to redo it anyway b/c I accidently used freezer paper instead of heat and bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never embellished jeans so I am a nervous wreck over sewing on them.



It looks good to me, I too am embellishing some jeans, well overalls, and I had asked about how to open them up so the leg lays flat and no one answered me  do I open up on the side seam or the inseam?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Oh Teresa. I will certainly be praying for Patty and your entire family! I'm so sorry she is in so much pain! 

I'm the only one in the family that doesn't live in Kansas City. Everyone else lives there or in suburbs and I'm a good 14 hrs away. She has such a great support system but I'm not there to try and fix everything. I guess that is what you want to do as a sister, especially the oldest.  It's so hard to see those you love hurting. 

Funny thing about my flip flop question was I didn't even see the ones posted RIGHT before my questions! I was trying to catch up on other pages. That's what I get for being behind!!

Off topic but my son ran in his first cross country meet and came in 4th place! And I just realized on Thursday that he didn't have any special running shoes. And of course my thoughts while there were wondering how I could make his little sisters some cute outfits to cheer him on!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Disneymom1218 said:


> It looks good to me, I too am embellishing some jeans, well overalls, and I had asked about how to open them up so the leg lays flat and no one answered me  do I open up on the side seam or the inseam?


I open up the seam that looks the easiest to put back together!!




teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



Prayers for you and your family.  Praying for Healing for Barbara and Patty.  Praying for strength for the rest of you as you support one another.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I open up the seam that looks the easiest to put back together!!



Thanks, My biggest fear is them not going back together right since I don;t have a serger. I guess I could do a straight stitch and then zig zag it so it would stay better?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks, My biggest fear is them not going back together right since I don;t have a serger. I guess I could do a straight stitch and then zig zag it so it would stay better?



zig zag over the edges will help prevent fraying so it is a good idea.  I try not to take apart the seam that is topstitched so I don't have to worry about matching the thread colors.

They usually go back together pretty easily.

Nancy


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



Prayers for both Patty & Barbara and all your family.


----------



## jessica52877

Disneymom1218 said:


> It looks good to me, I too am embellishing some jeans, well overalls, and I had asked about how to open them up so the leg lays flat and no one answered me  do I open up on the side seam or the inseam?



I think you got an answer, but always just ask again! I hate answering something if it has already been answered and often skip pages at a time lately. 

But I open whatever side looks easiest to open also. I have opened both depending on the brand. Or if I wanted to do a wrap around design then the inside leg. 

Can't wait to see what you make. 

I think the Tink looks like a good size on the jeans. I don't like to be too near the edge of the jeans if I can help it.


----------



## Disneymom1218

jessica52877 said:


> I think you got an answer, but always just ask again! I hate answering something if it has already been answered and often skip pages at a time lately.
> 
> But I open whatever side looks easiest to open also. I have opened both depending on the brand. Or if I wanted to do a wrap around design then the inside leg.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you make.
> 
> I think the Tink looks like a good size on the jeans. I don't like to be too near the edge of the jeans if I can help it.



Thanks so much, I am playing of of the capri pants that were posted a while ago by one one our posters. They will be used to reveal our surprise trip on flight day and one day in the parks as well. so far they are coming along well. I can only work on them while the girls are in school and it's killing me as I want to sew them today LOL. Maybe after dinner I will attempt to make a Jack skellington applique, since I want to sew so badly. Thanks again for your answer.


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.




Praying for both!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I have managed to get myself in a real jam!  I ordered 2 Pettiskirts from a seller on Facebook over 2 months ago.  To make a long story short...they will not be here in time for our trip in 7 weeks.

Because of my surgery, I don't have time to make any (still working on the t shirts!), so I need to find some quick.  I don't have as much money as I would like...since I've already paid for them once...insert sneer here!

Anyone know of a seller that can get me decent quality pettiskirts in less than 6 weeks? (I need to have them in order to get the hems the right length!)  To make it even harder...I need size 3 and size 12!  Sheesh!

Just when i thought I was going to get everything finished in time for the trip!


Nini


----------



## jeniamt

Disneymom1218 said:


> It looks good to me, I too am embellishing some jeans, well overalls, and I had asked about how to open them up so the leg lays flat and no one answered me  do I open up on the side seam or the inseam?



I am sorry, I must not have seen your post b/c I would have answered.  You open up whichever seam doesn't have the double stitching.  In my case it was the side seam.  I was a nervous wreck about the whole thing!


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have managed to get myself in a real jam!  I ordered 2 Pettiskirts from a seller on Facebook over 2 months ago.  To make a long story short...they will not be here in time for our trip in 7 weeks.
> 
> Because of my surgery, I don't have time to make any (still working on the t shirts!), so I need to find some quick.  I don't have as much money as I would like...since I've already paid for them once...insert sneer here!
> 
> Anyone know of a seller that can get me decent quality pettiskirts in less than 6 weeks? (I need to have them in order to get the hems the right length!)  To make it even harder...I need size 3 and size 12!  Sheesh!
> 
> Just when i thought I was going to get everything finished in time for the trip!
> 
> 
> Nini



here is a picture of the pettiskirts I have I sent you a private message http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/sheridee47/Disney/?action=view&current=035.jpg


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Here are my pumpkins at the pumpkin patch...LOVE the Maddie top pattern!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are my pumpkins at the pumpkin patch...LOVE the Maddie top pattern!



Theses are adorable!

We just got back from our trip. 7 days, deluxe dining. I am WORE out. Hopefully I will have pictures up soon of all Mackenzie's cute outfits! She was such a cheese head. She loved it, especially having her picture taken. 

Now I am heading to bed, and hopefully Mackenzie will sleep in.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

teresajoy said:


> Our brother's wife, Barbara, has been having back pain since February or March. She's been to the doctor many times for it. She can only go to the free clinic, because they don't have health insurance. The doctors would give her pain meds and muscle relaxants. Nothing was working.



I forgot to say that I am so sorry about Barbara's health. This is part of what was so hard about my brother-in-law. He kept telling his doctor that he doesn't like any pain meds, even Tylenol, but was in so much pain that he was taking Vicadin every so many hours to tolerate the pain. The doctor treated him like he was a drug addict and even made him wait an entire weekend once with no meds because they forgot to call in his meds. Once he went in for a 2nd opinion, that doctor sent him straight to an oncologist. It's just hard to not wonder if the other doctor wouldn't have messed around for 5-6 months, would he have survived. 

Barbara is so fortunate to have such caring family members. My heart just breaks for you all and your brother and their children. Cherish those memories.

*hugs*
Steph


----------



## ncmomof2

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are my pumpkins at the pumpkin patch...LOVE the Maddie top pattern!



Very cute!


----------



## erikawolf2004

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



Prayers go out to your family.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry no quotes, but I love everything posted.  The bows and flip flops are so COOL!!
> 
> Here's a little something I made for my lil' pumpkin   I need to get a better picture of her in it, but here's the pic my sister snapped of us last night at my son's school festival.



Adorable outfit and little one!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are my pumpkins at the pumpkin patch...LOVE the Maddie top pattern!



Sooo cute!


----------



## CobraBubbles

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Here are my pumpkins at the pumpkin patch...LOVE the Maddie top pattern!



So adorable! I went to the pumpkin patch today too with my family!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



  I hope the new treatment helps Barbara.  
I had seen that something as going on with Patty, but I missed what it was.  That is just so scary!  I hope she's able to pull through & they can get her pain under control until she is healed.
I'll be praying for all of you.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disneymom1218 said:


> It looks good to me, I too am embellishing some jeans, well overalls, and I had asked about how to open them up so the leg lays flat and no one answered me  do I open up on the side seam or the inseam?



What ever would be easier for you. Some jeans have the double seam on the inside, others on the outside. I'd avoid them if possible. If both have that double seam, I'd go for the inside so you won't change the look of the origional. IMO.


----------



## queenvickitoria

aww the pumpkin patch dresses are so cute!


----------



## DisneyLaura

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



So sorry.  My prayers and thoughts are with your family.


Ok so I went to Joanne's today because I'm going to make an outfit for my DD4 for MVMCP.  I am going to make the Easy Fit Pants and Carla's stripwork jumper.  My pants are going to be a red Mickey as is the bodice for the jumper.  Well I went today to find my coordinating colors for it  Who knew there were so many Christmas fabrics out there .  There were so many choices and I didn't know what to do so I just picked out a round candy cane candy print and a green and white stripped fabric along with a red and a green for the skirt of the jumper.  Does that make sense?

I also made the easy fit pants for my DD4 dolly in a Halloween print and I'm going to make her the stripwork jumper too.  I figure I would try the little version first.  It really doesn't look that difficult to me I think 

I will post pictures when I'm done with them.

Laura


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

If anyone might be able to help out with Joey's big give that would be GREAT!!! There are some good family shirts being made ( YAY!!) but not outfits yet for any of the kids including Joey...he is 4, he has a 9yo brother and 2 sisters - 7 and 13....

Thanks for considering!!!! I know its a big family!!!! 

Wendy

LOVE the pumpkin patch dresses!!!!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi. Does anyone know where Nicole is? Just making sure she's doing okay. You can PM me if you want. Wanted to say thanks for the sweet note and I just saw it the other day.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Alicia, can't believe how big Gabriel is! Love the sling!


----------



## scouthawkk

Yeah, Madison got the outfit I sent her.  Now I can post here (my friend's daugher modled it for me.  Had his permission to post her photo anywhere, but had fun with the swirlie anyway...sorry).
Front:




Back:




And for mom (Eeyore) and grandma (Mickey)"









Had so much fun making this outfit!  A little concerned about the fit.  Not sure if it was my sewing, or the measurments given, but it was a little more open in the back on Madison than I had expected.  I have extended the option to Mom, though, to send her a longer tie for the back, if she feels it necessary.


----------



## scouthawkk

*QUESTION*
I am making the Vida pattern for another BigGive, and am almost done...but I am not sure what length to cut the elastic for the casing under the arm.  I am making the 5/6 (110/116).  If you have made this size, what lengh should I cut the elastic.  I don't see in the instructions, or in Lisazoe's tutorial what size it should be cut to...HELP!

Thanks, Jen


----------



## billwendy

scouthawkk said:


> Yeah, Madison got the outfit I sent her.  Now I can post here (my friend's daugher modled it for me.  Had his permission to post her photo anywhere, but had fun with the swirlie anyway...sorry).
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for mom (Eeyore) and grandma (Mickey)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had so much fun making this outfit!  A little concerned about the fit.  Not sure if it was my sewing, or the measurments given, but it was a little more open in the back on Madison than I had expected.  I have extended the option to Mom, though, to send her a longer tie for the back, if she feels it necessary.



Madison looked THRILLED with the outfit!! you did such a GREAT job on it!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jessica52877

scouthawkk said:


> *QUESTION*
> I am making the Vida pattern for another BigGive, and am almost done...but I am not sure what length to cut the elastic for the casing under the arm.  I am making the 5/6 (110/116).  If you have made this size, what lengh should I cut the elastic.  I don't see in the instructions, or in Lisazoe's tutorial what size it should be cut to...HELP!
> 
> Thanks, Jen



I cut my elastic the width of half the side panels. Does that make sense? So the two sewn together would mean the width of one. 

Of course, I have never seen one that I have made on a kid in person, but no one has ever had an issue as far as I know.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Madison looked THRILLED with the outfit!! you did such a GREAT job on it!! Thanks so much!!!



I just LOVE seeing the kids faces!


----------



## visitingapril09

scouthawkk said:


> Yeah, Madison got the outfit I sent her.  Now I can post here (my friend's daugher modled it for me.  Had his permission to post her photo anywhere, but had fun with the swirlie anyway...sorry).
> 
> And for mom (Eeyore) and grandma (Mickey)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask where this pattern came from!? These are so cute!


----------



## ellenbenny

scouthawkk said:


> *QUESTION*
> I am making the Vida pattern for another BigGive, and am almost done...but I am not sure what length to cut the elastic for the casing under the arm.  I am making the 5/6 (110/116).  If you have made this size, what lengh should I cut the elastic.  I don't see in the instructions, or in Lisazoe's tutorial what size it should be cut to...HELP!
> 
> Thanks, Jen



I usually measure the top of the dress without any elastic, and compare it to the chest size of the recipient.  I try to make the elastic such that the dress will be just a little bigger than the chest size.  

So for example, if chest of recipient is 25" and dress measures 32" without elastic, I need to take it in about 5 - 6".  I then divide that by 2 which makes the elastic about 2.5 - 3" less than the measurement of the side panel it is going into.  That probably made no sense, but I know what I mean


----------



## 2cutekidz

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks, My biggest fear is them not going back together right since I don;t have a serger. I guess I could do a straight stitch and then zig zag it so it would stay better?



I don't use a serger either - stright stitch, then zig-zag the exposed edges  



jessica52877 said:


> I cut my elastic the width of half the side panels. Does that make sense? So the two sewn together would mean the width of one.
> 
> Of course, I have never seen one that I have made on a kid in person, but no one has ever had an issue as far as I know.



Jessica, this is what I do too.  It's always worked for me


----------



## aksunshine

Teresa and Heather- I just wantyou to know that I love you girls and I am praying for your family. The Lord knows you have prayed for me so many times and I hope and pray that the pain your family is being slammed by will cease. Everyone needs a break. I truly understand that. May the healing be swift for your cousin and may the treaments give many years of family love and fun to your SIL. xoxo


----------



## miprender

Love all the new pictures posted.  I just love this thread and seeing everyone's creations.




tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone, been away for a while as I've been snowed under at work, but just wanted to share that I have a new baby!!!!!
> 
> I've just managed to buy a janome 300e, I wanted this one particularly as its the same model as I use at work and so I'm used to it.  All of my embroidery so far has been done on the work's machine, but my boss started making comments about me using it for personal use.  Anyhow, been scouting the ads and ebay etc for months now trying to get my own and yesterday saw one advertised quite locally online (its a UK site similar to your craigslist I think)  the lady selling it wanted £350 for it and wouldn't go any lower, she said she was including the customizer software with it, so I agreed to pay the price.
> 
> I just went to collect it and brought it home.  I just cannot believe it.... the lady has never even had it out of the box  even the customizer software is still in a sealed package so everything is BRAND NEW.  I can't believe my luck, I'm just so excited and happy!
> 
> Now I can embroider whenever I want without worrying about anyone   I've got quite a few customs made for our Dec tip, but now I can get on with making the rest of the outfits and a few fleece jackets too in case it gets chilly.
> 
> Sorry if I'm blabbering on, just soooo happy (can you tell much  )
> 
> Will post pics soon



Congrats on your new baby and enjoy your machine.



teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



Your family has been going through so much lately. Sending more prayers for everyone.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I know a lot of you have seen this on Facebook, but I wanted you all to know what has been happening with our family. I know you know that our dear SIL Barbara was diagnosed with incurable StageIV breast cancer in August. She is doing amazingly well, and thank you so much for all your prayers. We found out she has a type of breast cancer called HER2/NEU, which is quite agressive. She starts a new type of treatment next week, and we hope that this will give us many many more years with her. We continue to pray and hope.
> 
> And, then on Thursday, our cousin, Patty, was driving to go pick up her daughter and a semi truck hit her car. The details are unclear, but it seems that the truck was backing out of a driveway (at a farm down the road from her house) and hit her. The top of her car was peeled off and she flew from the vehicle. She is in really bad shape. There are so many things wrong, it's hard to remember them all. (I'll just copy what Heather posted on Facebook):She fractured a vertebrae way up by her skull and another one lower in her back. They were talking about putting her in a body cast ...and a halo. Her wrist is badly broken, her ankle is broken, she lost a chunk of flesh from her arm and needed a skin graft, she lost her front teeth and she is cut and bruised all over. She is a TREMENDOUS amount of pain, even a slight touch causes her agony.  She hast two children, a 14 year old daughter and an 8 year old boy. They are distraught, as is her husband and my uncle (her father). Please if you could spare some prayers, please pray for our cousin Patty and our family. She will get through this, but she has so much healing that is going to have to take place.



I haven't been on much, as this is the height of costume season. But I did see this and wanted to comment. How tragic, on both counts! I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> If anyone might be able to help out with Joey's big give that would be GREAT!!! There are some good family shirts being made ( YAY!!) but not outfits yet for any of the kids including Joey...he is 4, he has a 9yo brother and 2 sisters - 7 and 13....
> 
> Thanks for considering!!!! I know its a big family!!!!
> 
> Wendy
> 
> LOVE the pumpkin patch dresses!!!!



Wendy I just posted on the BigGive website. This would be my first time but I would really like to help out.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> Teresa and Heather- I just wantyou to know that I love you girls and I am praying for your family. The Lord knows you have prayed for me so many times and I hope and pray that the pain your family is being slammed by will cease. Everyone needs a break. I truly understand that. May the healing be swift for your cousin and may the treaments give many years of family love and fun to your SIL. xoxo



Well said Alicia, I too hope for a swift healing.  Sounds like she's in a lot of pain


----------



## Honeymooner04

visitingapril09 said:


> scouthawkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Madison got the outfit I sent her.  Now I can post here (my friend's daugher modled it for me.  Had his permission to post her photo anywhere, but had fun with the swirlie anyway...sorry).
> 
> And for mom (Eeyore) and grandma (Mickey)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask where this pattern came from!? These are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Those are absolutely adorable.  Great job!
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

miprender said:


> Wendy I just posted on the BigGive website. This would be my first time but I would really like to help out.



YAY!!! Thank you so much!!! I know everyone is so busy this time of year!! Joey's family is just so adorable - and what that little guy has gone through!!! I also feel for his siblings....I know from my experience with Daniel that the siblings really deserve an extra dose of attention too - thats whats so cool about MAW and these trips -the siblings are included!


----------



## jeniamt

Anyone have a resource for linen hemstitch napkins?  I would like to applique/embroider them for Christmas gifts.  Thanks!


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> I usually measure the top of the dress without any elastic, and compare it to the chest size of the recipient.  I try to make the elastic such that the dress will be just a little bigger than the chest size.
> 
> So for example, if chest of recipient is 25" and dress measures 32" without elastic, I need to take it in about 5 - 6".  I then divide that by 2 which makes the elastic about 2.5 - 3" less than the measurement of the side panel it is going into.  That probably made no sense, but I know what I mean



I love the way we all describe things! But I know what you meant, makes total sense too! Usually I read something and am like WHAT???


----------



## littlepeppers

Been seewing my butt off, but I haven't shed a pound.

DD3 Hoop Dee Doo





Outfits for godchildren


----------



## abfight

You guys constantly amaze me.  Everything has been absolutely gorgeous.  And as a newbie I really appreciate all the help.  So here I go again.  I have the pattern for the feliz but I'm SCARED.  on a scale of 1-10 how hard would you guys say it is.  I also have the sew along that several of you have suggested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.......again


----------



## littlepeppers

abfight said:


> You guys constantly amaze me.  Everything has been absolutely gorgeous.  And as a newbie I really appreciate all the help.  So here I go again.  I have the pattern for the feliz but I'm SCARED.  on a scale of 1-10 how hard would you guys say it is.  I also have the sew along that several of you have suggested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.......again



I have the Feliz too, but I boght the Vida & tried it out 1st.  It just seemed easier.  The Vida is easy & the embelishment options are endless.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Ok, I've been watching youtube videos on making corkscrew bows, hoping I could do some to go with DGD's dresses for December. does anyone have a great source for ribbon?  I only have Michael's, and it's $3 per spool there. I have no idea if that's good or bad, since my options are so limited--but I'm guessing it's not that great a deal 

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## abfight

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I've been watching youtube videos on making corkscrew bows, hoping I could do some to go with DGD's dresses for December. does anyone have a great source for ribbon?  I only have Michael's, and it's $3 per spool there. I have no idea if that's good or bad, since my options are so limited--but I'm guessing it's not that great a deal
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!



I order from the ribbon retreat alot.  it theribbonretreat.com


----------



## ellenbenny

abfight said:


> You guys constantly amaze me.  Everything has been absolutely gorgeous.  And as a newbie I really appreciate all the help.  So here I go again.  I have the pattern for the feliz but I'm SCARED.  on a scale of 1-10 how hard would you guys say it is.  I also have the sew along that several of you have suggested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.......again



It is not really all that difficult, just takes time.  If you know how to make ruffles you are good to go!  The tutorial sew-along breaks the whole thing down into manageable steps so it doesn't seem so scary if you think of it that way.  Really there are not any particularly difficult steps, and you will be thrilled with the outcome!


----------



## woodkins

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I've been watching youtube videos on making corkscrew bows, hoping I could do some to go with DGD's dresses for December. does anyone have a great source for ribbon?  I only have Michael's, and it's $3 per spool there. I have no idea if that's good or bad, since my options are so limited--but I'm guessing it's not that great a deal
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!



I've had great products and service from www.ribbonandbowsohmy.com


----------



## erikawolf2004

littlepeppers said:


> Been seewing my butt off, but I haven't shed a pound.



These are all seriously cute!  Don't you wish sewing burnt more calories!!!!  And some how cleaned the house


----------



## erikawolf2004

littlepeppers said:


> I have the Feliz too, but I boght the Vida & tried it out 1st.  It just seemed easier.  The Vida is easy & the embelishment options are endless.



I haven't attemped the Feliz yet either...it is on my list.  I have done the Vida several times, it is several steps but not really hard....so hopefully the Feliz is the same.


----------



## tmh0206

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I've been watching youtube videos on making corkscrew bows, hoping I could do some to go with DGD's dresses for December. does anyone have a great source for ribbon?  I only have Michael's, and it's $3 per spool there. I have no idea if that's good or bad, since my options are so limited--but I'm guessing it's not that great a deal
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!



I really like www.ribbonretreat.com they have great prices and are really quick shipping.


----------



## thebeesknees

abfight said:


> You guys constantly amaze me.  Everything has been absolutely gorgeous.  And as a newbie I really appreciate all the help.  So here I go again.  I have the pattern for the feliz but I'm SCARED.  on a scale of 1-10 how hard would you guys say it is.  I also have the sew along that several of you have suggested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.......again




The Vida is easier, but I didn't think the Feliz was very hard, it just took a LONG time to gather all the ruffles I put on it. Other than that, it went together fairly easily. I'd say the trickiest part is sewing the overdress to the underdress - it always seems wrong to me when I put that part together, but if you pin it first, then turn it right side out to double-check, you will be fine. (Can you tell I didn't check, then serged it the wrong way last time and had to take it all out?) DD absolutely LOVES this pattern - I think you will be very pleased when you get it all put together! Check the sew-alongs as you put it together; that makes it easier.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Thank you so much!!! I know everyone is so busy this time of year!! Joey's family is just so adorable - and what that little guy has gone through!!! I also feel for his siblings....I know from my experience with Daniel that the siblings really deserve an extra dose of attention too - thats whats so cool about MAW and these trips -the siblings are included!



I am glad that I can help.



littlepeppers said:


> Been seewing my butt off, but I haven't shed a pound.
> 
> DD3 Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for godchildren



 Those are adorable.


----------



## scouthawkk

billwendy said:


> Madison looked THRILLED with the outfit!! you did such a GREAT job on it!! Thanks so much!!!





visitingapril09 said:


> scouthawkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Madison got the outfit I sent her.  Now I can post here (my friend's daugher modled it for me.  Had his permission to post her photo anywhere, but had fun with the swirlie anyway...sorry).
> 
> And for mom (Eeyore) and grandma (Mickey)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask where this pattern came from!? These are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeymooner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Those are absolutely adorable.  Great job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It was lots of fun.  The organizers were the On The Go Organizer pattern from YCMT.  It was the first time I've used the pattern, but it was very easy!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## scouthawkk

jessica52877 said:


> I cut my elastic the width of half the side panels. Does that make sense? So the two sewn together would mean the width of one.
> 
> Of course, I have never seen one that I have made on a kid in person, but no one has ever had an issue as far as I know.





ellenbenny said:


> I usually measure the top of the dress without any elastic, and compare it to the chest size of the recipient.  I try to make the elastic such that the dress will be just a little bigger than the chest size.
> 
> So for example, if chest of recipient is 25" and dress measures 32" without elastic, I need to take it in about 5 - 6".  I then divide that by 2 which makes the elastic about 2.5 - 3" less than the measurement of the side panel it is going into.  That probably made no sense, but I know what I mean



Thanks a bunch.  Both methods seem to work out to about the same in this particular case, with in a quarter of an inch.  How cool is that!  Can't wait to finish this one.  It is super cute!


----------



## jeniamt

abfight said:


> You guys constantly amaze me.  Everything has been absolutely gorgeous.  And as a newbie I really appreciate all the help.  So here I go again.  I have the pattern for the feliz but I'm SCARED.  on a scale of 1-10 how hard would you guys say it is.  I also have the sew along that several of you have suggested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.......again



I just started making the Feliz today!  All I have cut out is the front panel... working on the applique.  I am thinking it can not be too hard, it hardly has any pieces.  And there is no rule that says you need to put ruffles on it.  It doesn't even include directions to do so.  I have made the Vida a ton of times and dont think its very hard so I am hoping for the best with the Feliz!


----------



## Honeymooner04

All right, I'm really excited to share this with you all.  You've been very helpful as I begin this new hobby/addiction and I thank you!  

My first custom!  






It's a Simply Sweet tunic top.  I'm debating whether or not to make some Easy Fit pants in white with a matching Minnie Dot ruffle or using a pair of this summer's capri pants and adding a Minnie Dot ruffle.  It's just long enough to work as a dress but I think for fall/winter pants would be nice.  

I'm so thrilled with how it turned out and my daughter LOVES it.  Thank you again!  Can't wait to make more!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Honeymooner04 said:


> All right, I'm really excited to share this with you all.  You've been very helpful as I begin this new hobby/addiction and I thank you!
> 
> My first custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Simply Sweet tunic top.  I'm debating whether or not to make some Easy Fit pants in white with a matching Minnie Dot ruffle or using a pair of this summer's capri pants and adding a Minnie Dot ruffle.  It's just long enough to work as a dress but I think for fall/winter pants would be nice.
> 
> I'm so thrilled with how it turned out and my daughter LOVES it.  Thank you again!  Can't wait to make more!



Great job. The pants would be perfect!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, I've sat down and reworked our trip schedule and still need to tweak meals but have the condo reserved and just need to get dinner show tickets. I have refocused and am simplifying. I'm going to try and make just a couple pillowcase dresses and tops because those can be whipped up in a jiffy if there are no tension issues, right? I might attempt a turkey ribbon applique but if it is anything like the last trip's appliques then we are in trouble. Girls want a couple pairs of flared jeans. I can make one pair of those to go with the pillowcase tops and then use the same pair and do maybe a stripwork top for VMCP if I have enough time. If not, it will be Mickey head shirts. But the children voted and want to go to the medieval dinner show! I'm praying costumes will be on sale after Halloween and I can just jazz them up.


----------



## mom2OandE

Honeymooner04 said:


> All right, I'm really excited to share this with you all.  You've been very helpful as I begin this new hobby/addiction and I thank you!
> 
> My first custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Simply Sweet tunic top.  I'm debating whether or not to make some Easy Fit pants in white with a matching Minnie Dot ruffle or using a pair of this summer's capri pants and adding a Minnie Dot ruffle.  It's just long enough to work as a dress but I think for fall/winter pants would be nice.
> 
> I'm so thrilled with how it turned out and my daughter LOVES it.  Thank you again!  Can't wait to make more!



You did a great job!  The hardest part is getting started so you are well on your way now!


----------



## Honeymooner04

littlepeppers said:


> Been seewing my butt off, but I haven't shed a pound.



Great job!  Love ALL of them!


----------



## mom2OandE

I am soooooooooooo tired!  I just sewed 21 skirts in 72 hours.  My eyes hurt, my fingers hurt from gathering and I'm exhausted.  I did all of this while being home alone with the kids since dh was gone.  I sewed early in the day while they played and then from bedtime to about 230 am.  I am beat.  It's all for a craft fair i'm doing this weekend so fingers crossed it goes well.  I'm hoping to earn a good bit of $$ for our trip that is just one month away!  Yipee!  I'll try and post pics later in the week.  I'm headed upstairs to crawl into bed and plan out my disney sewing.  I figure I better get going since I'm leaving in 4 1/2 weeks!


----------



## my*2*angels

JUST A REMINDER THAT THE SHIP DATE FOR HAYLEY'S BIG GIVE IS THURSDAY, OCT. 14TH!!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69349/757627

A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU THAT HELPED OUT WITH THIS ONE!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

One more down for a godchild.  One more to go.  I really need to go button shopping.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

abfight said:


> You guys constantly amaze me.  Everything has been absolutely gorgeous.  And as a newbie I really appreciate all the help.  So here I go again.  I have the pattern for the feliz but I'm SCARED.  on a scale of 1-10 how hard would you guys say it is.  I also have the sew along that several of you have suggested.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.......again





littlepeppers said:


> I have the Feliz too, but I boght the Vida & tried it out 1st.  It just seemed easier.  The Vida is easy & the embelishment options are endless.



I did 3 Feliz dresses last year for my girls for Christmas - they will wear them again this Christmas since they still fit and I did all that work. I think Juliet's with the Minnie dot is my favorite. I actually still have to add the bottom ruffle to Joci's (green one) before Christmas this year.  I am making another right now for Evangeline - It is a very special one that I will put away for her when she outgrows it. I will not give anymore away on this project yet.   













My advice to do the feliz is that you can alway do it with no ruffles first to get the feel of it. Then if you like it try it with the ruffles/embelishments that you want. I liek the pattern and do not think it is hard. But I also do not consider myself a beginner anymore -  somehow I did up until about Saturday night. Then it hit me how fast I could throw my own pattern together for Juliet's Halloween costume and REALLY love how it came out. --- Pictures to come soon. Just have to finish one more piece.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Honeymooner04 said:


> All right, I'm really excited to share this with you all.  You've been very helpful as I begin this new hobby/addiction and I thank you!
> 
> My first custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Simply Sweet tunic top.  I'm debating whether or not to make some Easy Fit pants in white with a matching Minnie Dot ruffle or using a pair of this summer's capri pants and adding a Minnie Dot ruffle.  It's just long enough to work as a dress but I think for fall/winter pants would be nice.
> 
> I'm so thrilled with how it turned out and my daughter LOVES it.  Thank you again!  Can't wait to make more!



Very cute!  Those Easy fit pants are so easy and I think they would look great if you decide to do that



littlepeppers said:


> One more down for a godchild.  One more to go.  I really need to go button shopping.



Very precious.  May I ask what pattern you used



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I did 3 Feliz dresses last year for my girls for Christmas - they will wear them again this Christmas since they still fit and I did all that work. I think Juliet's with the Minnie dot is my favorite. I actually still have to add the bottom ruffle to Joci's (green one) before Christmas this year.  I am making another right now for Evangeline - It is a very special one that I will put away for her when she outgrows it. I will not give anymore away on this project yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to do the feliz is that you can alway do it with no ruffles first to get the feel of it. Then if you like it try it with the ruffles/embelishments that you want. I liek the pattern and do not think it is hard. But I also do not consider myself a beginner anymore -  somehow I did up until about Saturday night. Then it hit me how fast I could throw my own pattern together for Juliet's Halloween costume and REALLY love how it came out. --- Pictures to come soon. Just have to finish one more piece.



Love them all!


----------



## littlepeppers

DisneyLaura said:


> Very precious.  May I ask what pattern you used
> QUOTE]
> 
> I used New Look 6578 for the Pooh a-line dress.  I cut it one size too small.  I sewed w/ a 1/4in seam allowance instead of 5/8in & I just added a ruffle to the bottom (I cut a 4in strip, folded it in 1/2 & ruffled & attached it.)  Children's Corner has a great a-line dress pattern too.  It has a fuller shirt verson, but the neckline is a bit too high to put a peasant top under.  I also made a merge of the two patterns.  That way I can get the lower neckline of the New Look pattern w/ the fuller skirt of the Children's Corner one.
> 
> Super easy.  It went from cut - finished in 2hrs & I had to stop to help DS8 with his reading lesson.


----------



## littlepeppers

Loving the Feliz dresses.  I plan on taking my Feliz pattern out as soon as DD3 gets taller.  She is such a runt.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Always love seeing the Feliz's!!! I dont think I could handle one of those!!

If anyone has a chance, there are still outfits needed for Joey and his siblings. This Big Give is going opposite of usual - we have extra stuff signed up for, but not the basic outfits ????? lol...Thanks so much for your help!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive


----------



## birdie757

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I've been watching youtube videos on making corkscrew bows, hoping I could do some to go with DGD's dresses for December. does anyone have a great source for ribbon?  I only have Michael's, and it's $3 per spool there. I have no idea if that's good or bad, since my options are so limited--but I'm guessing it's not that great a deal
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!



I ordered a mixed lot from someone on "that auction site".  I could get 10 yard lots and get 1 yd of each color I wanted and it gave me a good start on making bows for my dd.  I got 10 yds of two different size ribbon in solid colors.    It was much cheaper to get it that way to try it than to buy whole spools.  I just made her about 10 solid color ribbons so she always has one that matches her outfit.  But now I can totally see how addicting it can be cause I have been itching to get more ribbon ever since making them.


----------



## birdie757

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My advice to do the feliz is that you can alway do it with no ruffles first to get the feel of it. Then if you like it try it with the ruffles/embelishments that you want. I liek the pattern and do not think it is hard. But I also do not consider myself a beginner anymore -  somehow I did up until about Saturday night. Then it hit me how fast I could throw my own pattern together for Juliet's Halloween costume and REALLY love how it came out. --- Pictures to come soon. Just have to finish one more piece.



I totally agree with this.  I tried the Feliz for the first time for dd without any ruffles.  It was much less overwhelming to do it without ruffles.  It really still is a very pretty dress without the ruffles on it.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself

Front:




Back:




Close up of back:




Close up of Bib:




Close up of Leg ( I tried to cover the previous decorations up as much as possible):




close up of the ruffle and bow:




Bows to go with the outfit:





Again thanks for the help and advice and Thanks for looking. I am off to sew the 2nd halloween costume together and then start on the 2nd set of Overalls.


----------



## tmh0206

Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Leg ( I tried to cover the previous decorations up as much as possible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the ruffle and bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bows to go with the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for the help and advice and Thanks for looking. I am off to sew the 2nd halloween costume together and then start on the 2nd set of Overalls.



Great Job! those turned out super cute!!! can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## rie'smom

Cute and easy Tinkerbell costume made from a tshirt. This is for a ladies size but could easily be adapted for girls:

http://sew-whats-new.com/group/holi...:Topic:130669&xgs=1&xg_source=msg_share_topic


----------



## LilMinnie

Hi There!

mY daughter is being cinderella for halloween and is dead set on her baby brother being gus.  I am so far from crafty it isn't funny, so I was hoping someone on this thread might make and sell this costume or direct me to someone who does.  Thank you so so much!


----------



## aboveH20

Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Leg ( I tried to cover the previous decorations up as much as possible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the ruffle and bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bows to go with the outfit:



*Very nice, and what a great sense of accomplishment to have the first one under your belt -- and so well done!*


----------



## billwendy

rie'smom said:


> Cute and easy Tinkerbell costume made from a tshirt. This is for a ladies size but could easily be adapted for girls:
> 
> http://sew-whats-new.com/group/holi...:Topic:130669&xgs=1&xg_source=msg_share_topic



Wow - that was really clever!!!


----------



## billwendy

LilMinnie said:


> Hi There!
> 
> mY daughter is being cinderella for halloween and is dead set on her baby brother being gus.  I am so far from crafty it isn't funny, so I was hoping someone on this thread might make and sell this costume or direct me to someone who does.  Thank you so so much!



Okay -that is just adorable!!! Hmmmm - how old is baby brother? Can you do anything with a gray sleeper and a tail or a gray sweatsuit???????


----------



## Disneymom1218

aboveH20 said:


> *Very nice, and what a great sense of accomplishment to have the first one under your belt -- and so well done!*



Thank You


----------



## kstgelais4

HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!

Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.

Also on the Feliz subject. Here are a couple I have done. I have done more, but I can't find the pics right now 








not the best pic, but you get the point


----------



## mom2OandE

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Always love seeing the Feliz's!!! I dont think I could handle one of those!!
> 
> If anyone has a chance, there are still outfits needed for Joey and his siblings. This Big Give is going opposite of usual - we have extra stuff signed up for, but not the basic outfits ????? lol...Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive



I just signed up!


----------



## jeniamt

Honeymooner04 said:


> All right, I'm really excited to share this with you all.  You've been very helpful as I begin this new hobby/addiction and I thank you!
> 
> My first custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Simply Sweet tunic top.  I'm debating whether or not to make some Easy Fit pants in white with a matching Minnie Dot ruffle or using a pair of this summer's capri pants and adding a Minnie Dot ruffle.  It's just long enough to work as a dress but I think for fall/winter pants would be nice.
> 
> I'm so thrilled with how it turned out and my daughter LOVES it.  Thank you again!  Can't wait to make more!



Great job and yes, it really is addictive!



mom2OandE said:


> I am soooooooooooo tired!  I just sewed 21 skirts in 72 hours.  My eyes hurt, my fingers hurt from gathering and I'm exhausted.  I did all of this while being home alone with the kids since dh was gone.  I sewed early in the day while they played and then from bedtime to about 230 am.  I am beat.  It's all for a craft fair i'm doing this weekend so fingers crossed it goes well.  I'm hoping to earn a good bit of $$ for our trip that is just one month away!  Yipee!  I'll try and post pics later in the week.  I'm headed upstairs to crawl into bed and plan out my disney sewing.  I figure I better get going since I'm leaving in 4 1/2 weeks!



Holy mackerel!     You have got to post a picture of all the skirts!



littlepeppers said:


> One more down for a godchild.  One more to go.  I really need to go button shopping.



adorable!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I did 3 Feliz dresses last year for my girls for Christmas - they will wear them again this Christmas since they still fit and I did all that work. I think Juliet's with the Minnie dot is my favorite. I actually still have to add the bottom ruffle to Joci's (green one) before Christmas this year.  I am making another right now for Evangeline - It is a very special one that I will put away for her when she outgrows it. I will not give anymore away on this project yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to do the feliz is that you can alway do it with no ruffles first to get the feel of it. Then if you like it try it with the ruffles/embelishments that you want. I liek the pattern and do not think it is hard. But I also do not consider myself a beginner anymore -  somehow I did up until about Saturday night. Then it hit me how fast I could throw my own pattern together for Juliet's Halloween costume and REALLY love how it came out. --- Pictures to come soon. Just have to finish one more piece.



These are to die for   Thanks for posting.  I am almost done my applique and will start cutting and sewing the rest of the dress tonight.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for the help and advice and Thanks for looking. I am off to sew the 2nd halloween costume together and then start on the 2nd set of Overalls.



These turned out great!  I will post the jeans I made once the little girl receives the package.



kstgelais4 said:


> HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.
> 
> Also on the Feliz subject. Here are a couple I have done. I have done more, but I can't find the pics right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic, but you get the point



More amazing Felizes!  Incredible, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom2OandE

kstgelais4 said:


> HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.
> 
> Also on the Feliz subject. Here are a couple I have done. I have done more, but I can't find the pics right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic, but you get the point



Gorgeous!  I love all the Feliz's.  I am going to be making some in the next few weeks and I am so excited!


----------



## billwendy

mom2OandE said:


> I just signed up!



Woo HOo!! THanks so much - we need help on this one!!! Now go get some REST!!!!!!


Hey everyone - did you hear our little MAdison (Big Give Girlie) broke her wrist yesterday? poor thing just cant get a break!!!! Im hoping she can still swim with the dolphins with a cast on - I dont know though!!!????


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Woo HOo!! THanks so much - we need help on this one!!! Now go get some REST!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - did you hear our little MAdison (Big Give Girlie) broke her wrist yesterday? poor thing just cant get a break!!!! Im hoping she can still swim with the dolphins with a cast on - I dont know though!!!????



I know they make a special cast that can get wet, it's very popular here in FL, some of my friends's kids have had it.  I do know its a special request, and not usually covered by insurance because it's considered a "luxury".  I've not had any personal experience with it though, and with as much as we swim, it would be a necessity in my house!  Poor Madison, she's had such a tough time of it.  I hope she can stay in one piece for her Wish trip!


----------



## Disneymom1218

kstgelais4 said:


> HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.
> 
> Also on the Feliz subject. Here are a couple I have done. I have done more, but I can't find the pics right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic, but you get the point



These are so Precious, as are your girls.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I am in LOVE with those Feliz dresses!!! My DD is only 14 months old though, anyone know if that pattern goes down to a 12 month size?


----------



## Disneymom1218

Quick Question. I am fixin to Applique Jack Skellington's head onto a Charcoal colored sweat shirt. would you satin stitch his head with White or Black? I was thinking black to make it Pop. and then his eyes I know they are black but would you satin stitch them with black or white?


----------



## tricia

Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bib:



Awesome job, you should be proud of yourself. 



kstgelais4 said:


> HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.
> 
> Also on the Feliz subject. Here are a couple I have done. I have done more, but I can't find the pics right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic, but you get the point



Those are great.  Is that a 1st Birthday dress with the cupcakes?  What size did you make it?




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I am in LOVE with those Feliz dresses!!! My DD is only 14 months old though, anyone know if that pattern goes down to a 12 month size?



I was kinda wondering the same, as I have a woman who wants one for her little girl for the summer and she will be 12 - 14 months old.  I have the pattern, has a broad size range, but I wasn't sure how small I could make it.  Would I just leave the seam allowance off of the smallest size?  Do I have to make it a bit smaller?  So many unanswered questions...


Also, love the Felizes on Juliet, Joci and Evangeline.  Can't wait to see what the extra special one is that you are working on.  Bet it will be great, everything you do is


----------



## mom2OandE

Does anyone know of a tutorial for a Fish Extender for DCL?  I'm hoping to find one so I don't have to figure it out on my own.  I figure it will go faster, lol.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Has anyone seen a pattern for an adult Mary Poppins costume?  I thought that would work for me for this Halloween, but I can't find a pattern...HELP!

BTW...been super busy and missing you all!  Crazy stuff around here,,,but we are pushing forward daily!

Praying for you Teresa and Heather!


----------



## rie'smom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Has anyone seen a pattern for an adult Mary Poppins costume?  I thought that would work for me for this Halloween, but I can't find a pattern...HELP!
> 
> BTW...been super busy and missing you all!  Crazy stuff around here,,,but we are pushing forward daily!
> 
> Praying for you Teresa and Heather!



http://compare.ebay.com/like/120628...fffc633&itemid=120628053083&ff4=263602_304662

This tells how a woman put one together:
http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/mary-poppins-costume-4.html


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Always love seeing the Feliz's!!! I dont think I could handle one of those!!
> 
> If anyone has a chance, there are still outfits needed for Joey and his siblings. This Big Give is going opposite of usual - we have extra stuff signed up for, but not the basic outfits ????? lol...Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive




Just signed up!


----------



## visitingapril09

Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> Close up of Bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for the help and advice and Thanks for looking. I am off to sew the 2nd halloween costume together and then start on the 2nd set of Overalls.




Love the overalls. They look wonderful!


----------



## visitingapril09

scouthawkk said:


> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeymooner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It was lots of fun.  The organizers were the On The Go Organizer pattern from YCMT.  It was the first time I've used the pattern, but it was very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Off to buy it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneymom1218

Ignore my last question about which thread for Jack. I am finished. 

here he is WOO HOO:






I just  Him I am truly proud of myself for doing this By hand with my machine and having no Template other than what I drew out on the Heat and bond Lite.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Nice Jack!!  You should be proud!


----------



## babynala

Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for the help and advice and Thanks for looking. I am off to sew the 2nd halloween costume together and then start on the 2nd set of Overalls.


These are really great.  I love the ruffle and bow on the legs



kstgelais4 said:


> HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.
> 
> Also on the Feliz subject. Here are a couple I have done. I have done more, but I can't find the pics right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best pic, but you get the point


These are so pretty.  Sorry, no help for the ariel but there have been some cute ones.  I think there have been some really cute modified Simply Sweets.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Ignore my last question about which thread for Jack. I am finished.
> 
> here he is WOO HOO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just  Him I am truly proud of myself for doing this By hand with my machine and having no Template other than what I drew out on the Heat and bond Lite.


This came out really good.  You should be proud.


----------



## babynala

I posted this question earlier but it got lost in the shuffle.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a corset top for an 8 year old girl?  A PG version would be best.
Thanks


----------



## princessmom29

babynala said:


> I posted this question earlier but it got lost in the shuffle. Does anyone have a suggestion for a corset top for an 8 year old girl? A PG version would be best.
> Thanks


 I don't ues a pattern or anything, but here is how I do it:
1. Take a measurment around the chest(not adding a seam allowance here allows the lacing to show later)
2. take ameasurment around the waist
3. Measure how tall you want the corset to be. add 1/2" for seam allowances.( I use 1/4" seam allowances)
 You are going to use these to draw a retangle shape, except the bottom will be a bit shorter than the top.
Use the edge of a piece of paper or cardstock as the fold line for the pattern. Start at the bottom, and measure over from the edge 1/4 of your waist measurment. Measure from there up the height you want your corset to be plus 1/2".
Draw the top line for your pattern by measuring over from the edge 1/4 of your chest measurment. Your bottom line will be shorter than your top line. Use a straight edge to connect the ends of the 2 lines so that you have what is basically a retangle with one slanted side. The edge of the paper we measured form fo r the top and bottm lines will go on the fold for cutting. You will cut 2 of these shapes form outer fabric, 2 from lining, and 2 from interfacing. One of the shapes should be cut along the fold so that you now have 1 large piece and 2 small pieces for each layer. fuse the interfacing to the lining. Sew the linig pieces together short, long,short matching the slanted edges so that you get a sort of angular half circle shape. Do the same to the outer fabric. Press open the seams and place the 2 pieces right sides together. Sew all the way around except for a small hole for turning, clip, and turn. Then topstitch to seal the hole wherr you turned. I put gromments down the front and ran lacing between the grommets. I will post pictures of DD's finished corset when I get home, and mabye that will help.


----------



## scouthawkk

visitingapril09 said:


> scouthawkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Off to buy it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool  I have decided that I need to make one for me, too.  And I think one of DS's teacher may be getting one for the holidays.  But I'm not entirely sure.  Do you think with the right material it could be ok for a man?  In the past I've been making tote bags, purses and the like.  But they threw me a curve ball this year when they hired a male teacher...I know what I'm doing for his other teacher, but this one I can't figure out yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneymom1218

babynala said:


> I posted this question earlier but it got lost in the shuffle.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a corset top for an 8 year old girl?  A PG version would be best.
> Thanks



here ya go http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...-to-Make-a-Corset-Top-With-a-Shirred-Back.htm


----------



## billwendy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I know they make a special cast that can get wet, it's very popular here in FL, some of my friends's kids have had it.  I do know its a special request, and not usually covered by insurance because it's considered a "luxury".  I've not had any personal experience with it though, and with as much as we swim, it would be a necessity in my house!  Poor Madison, she's had such a tough time of it.  I hope she can stay in one piece for her Wish trip!



Yes, her mom was going to ask for that - my concern is that will they allow that in with the dolphins as they are hard and rough, you know? I work at a children's hospital, and they arent usually covered there either - lol - a luxury to take a bath!! haha - anyways, they do pretty well, our orthopods will allow them for standard breaks, but not for anything more complex - they feel they get loose too quickly. I think for a kiddo they should be a necessity!!

We are doing much better with Joey's big give!! Can you believe his 7 year old sister who loves everything disney is the one who needs outfits the most??? That is so unusual for us!! She is a dress/ skirt lover!! Any takers out there??? Also, could really use anything for mom and dad - tote bag, toiletry bag, tshirt - that would be awesome...


On another note, cancer has made its way into our family again. This time its my stepfather and he has prostate cancer. Many of you know that he travels all over the world to encourage missionaries, teach and preach - Im not sure why God has brought this into his/our lives, but its here and now we will trust in Him to guide the Dr's treatment. Bob is going to start treatment at the end of next month after his trips to Maine, Canada, and India - he is also scheduled to lead a tour of the Holy Lands later this winter - Im just not sure how treatment works with this type of cancer - My mom said that they can either do surgery or radiation. I feel really bad for my stepsiblings as they lost their mom to brain cancer. Although I hear prostate cancer has a great survival rate, Im sure this really is painful for them (they are all grown adults).  Thanks for prayers - Im feeling very blue right now...


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

billwendy said:


> Yes, her mom was going to ask for that - my concern is that will they allow that in with the dolphins as they are hard and rough, you know? I work at a children's hospital, and they arent usually covered there either - lol - a luxury to take a bath!! haha - anyways, they do pretty well, our orthopods will allow them for standard breaks, but not for anything more complex - they feel they get loose too quickly. I think for a kiddo they should be a necessity!!
> 
> We are doing much better with Joey's big give!! Can you believe his 7 year old sister who loves everything disney is the one who needs outfits the most??? That is so unusual for us!! She is a dress/ skirt lover!! Any takers out there??? Also, could really use anything for mom and dad - tote bag, toiletry bag, tshirt - that would be awesome...
> 
> 
> On another note, cancer has made its way into our family again. This time its my stepfather and he has prostate cancer. Many of you know that he travels all over the world to encourage missionaries, teach and preach - Im not sure why God has brought this into his/our lives, but its here and now we will trust in Him to guide the Dr's treatment. Bob is going to start treatment at the end of next month after his trips to Maine, Canada, and India - he is also scheduled to lead a tour of the Holy Lands later this winter - Im just not sure how treatment works with this type of cancer - My mom said that they can either do surgery or radiation. I feel really bad for my stepsiblings as they lost their mom to brain cancer. Although I hear prostate cancer has a great survival rate, Im sure this really is painful for them (they are all grown adults).  Thanks for prayers - Im feeling very blue right now...




Oh Wendy I am so sorry. Cancer sucks. My papaw is currently battling brain cancer, and it's not looking good for him. Every time the stop chemo, it comes right back. Kinda the same way it was with my dad. Luckily though Dad has been cancer free for 6 months. 

I will check the big give tomorrow and see if anyone else has signed up, if not I will gladly do another outfit for Shaelyn. Joey is sooo strong for going through what he has! My dad had a stem cell transplant and it was not easy for him. I feel for this family!


----------



## billwendy

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Oh Wendy I am so sorry. Cancer sucks. My papaw is currently battling brain cancer, and it's not looking good for him. Every time the stop chemo, it comes right back. Kinda the same way it was with my dad. Luckily though Dad has been cancer free for 6 months.
> 
> I will check the big give tomorrow and see if anyone else has signed up, if not I will gladly do another outfit for Shaelyn. Joey is sooo strong for going through what he has! My dad had a stem cell transplant and it was not easy for him. I feel for this family!



Aww - so sorry bout your family battling brain cancer - Im not sure if you were here yet when my nephew was in the midst of his Medullablastoma radiation/chemo treatments - healthwise he is cancer free for 6 months now - physically he is doing a lot of PT, OT and Speech due to where the tumor was taken out near his cerebellum. We were the recipents of a Big Give last April!!!!!!!!! It was an amazing outpouring of love that I will NEVER forget!!!

Thank you for being so helpful with Joey's family !! you are wonderful!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

littlepeppers said:


> Been seewing my butt off, but I haven't shed a pound.
> 
> DD3 Hoop Dee Doo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for godchildren



Everything looks great!  And yes, sad that we don't burn more calories sewing -- we'd be the skinniest forum around if that were the case.




Honeymooner04 said:


> All right, I'm really excited to share this with you all.  You've been very helpful as I begin this new hobby/addiction and I thank you!
> 
> My first custom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Simply Sweet tunic top.  I'm debating whether or not to make some Easy Fit pants in white with a matching Minnie Dot ruffle or using a pair of this summer's capri pants and adding a Minnie Dot ruffle.  It's just long enough to work as a dress but I think for fall/winter pants would be nice.
> 
> I'm so thrilled with how it turned out and my daughter LOVES it.  Thank you again!  Can't wait to make more!



It turned out fabulous!!!!  Very impressive for your first custom.  And I think either pants with a coordinating ruffle would look great.



littlepeppers said:


> One more down for a godchild.  One more to go.  I really need to go button shopping.


You couldn't have found a ruffle color that matches any more perfect!  I love it.  I've only made Carla's A-line once -- I need to try it with a ruffle since yours looks so good.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I want to thank those who helped me with The embelishment answers I have finished the first Of 2 of our surprise reveal/ flight day/ one day in the parks overalls. It's pic heavy as I am very proud of myself
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Leg ( I tried to cover the previous decorations up as much as possible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the ruffle and bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bows to go with the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for the help and advice and Thanks for looking. I am off to sew the 2nd halloween costume together and then start on the 2nd set of Overalls.


LOVE them!  Those turned out superb!  I hate seam ripping jeans that I have only done it once myself, but yours are so adorable and dd has a pair of jeans that need some lengthening so I think you've inspired me a bit.  Never mind I haven't even started Halloween costumes yet.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Ignore my last question about which thread for Jack. I am finished.
> 
> here he is WOO HOO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just  Him I am truly proud of myself for doing this By hand with my machine and having no Template other than what I drew out on the Heat and bond Lite.


He turned out great!  



billwendy said:


> Yes, her mom was going to ask for that - my concern is that will they allow that in with the dolphins as they are hard and rough, you know? I work at a children's hospital, and they arent usually covered there either - lol - a luxury to take a bath!! haha - anyways, they do pretty well, our orthopods will allow them for standard breaks, but not for anything more complex - they feel they get loose too quickly. I think for a kiddo they should be a necessity!!
> 
> We are doing much better with Joey's big give!! Can you believe his 7 year old sister who loves everything disney is the one who needs outfits the most??? That is so unusual for us!! She is a dress/ skirt lover!! Any takers out there??? Also, could really use anything for mom and dad - tote bag, toiletry bag, tshirt - that would be awesome...
> 
> 
> On another note, cancer has made its way into our family again. This time its my stepfather and he has prostate cancer. Many of you know that he travels all over the world to encourage missionaries, teach and preach - Im not sure why God has brought this into his/our lives, but its here and now we will trust in Him to guide the Dr's treatment. Bob is going to start treatment at the end of next month after his trips to Maine, Canada, and India - he is also scheduled to lead a tour of the Holy Lands later this winter - Im just not sure how treatment works with this type of cancer - My mom said that they can either do surgery or radiation. I feel really bad for my stepsiblings as they lost their mom to brain cancer. Although I hear prostate cancer has a great survival rate, Im sure this really is painful for them (they are all grown adults).  Thanks for prayers - Im feeling very blue right now...



I just wanted to let you know that when my father was first diagnosed with prostrate cancer he went through a few months of radiation treatment and hormone therapy and tolerated everything beautifully.  You would never have known he had cancer.  He PSA levels remained low for TEN years after that and he lived a perfectly normal life.  The cancer did come back after those 10 years and then spread to his bones so that treatment with chemo didn't go well, but he lived to be 78 years old.  I just wanted to let you know that his first 10 years after diagnoses you would never have known he was sick.  If you are going to have cancer, it's apparently a pretty good one to have.  Obviously still sad for your stepfather, but likewise very hopeful that it won't be bad.

Also want to thank you for all you are doing for the Big Gives -- you are a super star!  I hope to eventually sign up to help.  My dh is underway again and it makes it hard for me to get much done as my son's homework has drastically increased this year and he needs way too much help.  Right now I have to put him first, but it's my goal to sign up as soon as I get Halloween costumes done.  

And also wanted Heather and Theresa to know I am keeping them and their families in my thoughts .

I also think of Nicole often -- I haven't seen her on here since she canceled her trip.  I hope she has been able to spend lots of time with her father and family.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

billwendy said:


> On another note, cancer has made its way into our family again. This time its my stepfather and he has prostate cancer. Many of you know that he travels all over the world to encourage missionaries, teach and preach - Im not sure why God has brought this into his/our lives, but its here and now we will trust in Him to guide the Dr's treatment. Bob is going to start treatment at the end of next month after his trips to Maine, Canada, and India - he is also scheduled to lead a tour of the Holy Lands later this winter - Im just not sure how treatment works with this type of cancer - My mom said that they can either do surgery or radiation. I feel really bad for my stepsiblings as they lost their mom to brain cancer. Although I hear prostate cancer has a great survival rate, Im sure this really is painful for them (they are all grown adults).  Thanks for prayers - Im feeling very blue right now...



  I hope his treatments go well & he's better very soon.


----------



## kstgelais4

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I am in LOVE with those Feliz dresses!!! My DD is only 14 months old though, anyone know if that pattern goes down to a 12 month size?





tricia said:


> Those are great.  Is that a 1st Birthday dress with the cupcakes?  What size did you make it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda wondering the same, as I have a woman who wants one for her little girl for the summer and she will be 12 - 14 months old.  I have the pattern, has a broad size range, but I wasn't sure how small I could make it.  Would I just leave the seam allowance off of the smallest size?  Do I have to make it a bit smaller?  So many unanswered questions...




In this pic Julia is 12-13 months old. She will be 3 in a few weeks!  
Anyway, I did use the 2T pattern without the seam allowance. It fit pretty well, there was a little room to grow. We also used this dress for her 2nd birthday and added a candle, and plan to do the same with the next. I think this will be the last year it fits.


----------



## tricia

kstgelais4 said:


> In this pic Julia is 12-13 months old. She will be 3 in a few weeks!
> Anyway, I did use the 2T pattern without the seam allowance. It fit pretty well, there was a little room to grow. We also used this dress for her 2nd birthday and added a candle, and plan to do the same with the next. I think this will be the last year it fits.



Awesome, three birthdays with 1 dress.  Love how that pattern grows with you.  Oh, and you could also remove the straps and use it as a skirt if you really want to stretch it's useful life.  There are some pics of it as a skirt on the farbenmix web site and it looks great.  Thanks for the answer, I think that is what I will do, just leave off the seam allowance.


----------



## babynala

princessmom29 said:


> I don't ues a pattern or anything, but here is how I do it:
> 1. Take a measurment around the chest(not adding a seam allowance here allows the lacing to show later)
> 2. take ameasurment around the waist
> 3. Measure how tall you want the corset to be. add 1/2" for seam allowances.( I use 1/4" seam allowances)
> You are going to use these to draw a retangle shape, except the bottom will be a bit shorter than the top.
> Use the edge of a piece of paper or cardstock as the fold line for the pattern. Start at the bottom, and measure over from the edge 1/4 of your waist measurment. Measure from there up the height you want your corset to be plus 1/2".
> Draw the top line for your pattern by measuring over from the edge 1/4 of your chest measurment. Your bottom line will be shorter than your top line. Use a straight edge to connect the ends of the 2 lines so that you have what is basically a retangle with one slanted side. The edge of the paper we measured form fo r the top and bottm lines will go on the fold for cutting. You will cut 2 of these shapes form outer fabric, 2 from lining, and 2 from interfacing. One of the shapes should be cut along the fold so that you now have 1 large piece and 2 small pieces for each layer. fuse the interfacing to the lining. Sew the linig pieces together short, long,short matching the slanted edges so that you get a sort of angular half circle shape. Do the same to the outer fabric. Press open the seams and place the 2 pieces right sides together. Sew all the way around except for a small hole for turning, clip, and turn. Then topstitch to seal the hole wherr you turned. I put gromments down the front and ran lacing between the grommets. I will post pictures of DD's finished corset when I get home, and mabye that will help.


Wow, thanks that sounds like a great way to get a custom fit.  I would love to see your pictures.



Disneymom1218 said:


> here ya go http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...-to-Make-a-Corset-Top-With-a-Shirred-Back.htm


Thanks for the link.


----------



## snubie

VBAndrea - Nicole has not posted here but she did post on facebook.  Her father died just about 2 weeks ago.  I was able to go to the wake this past Tuesday evening.  She was supposed to be in WDW this week.


----------



## visitingapril09

scouthawkk said:


> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scouthawkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool  I have decided that I need to make one for me, too.  And I think one of DS's teacher may be getting one for the holidays.  But I'm not entirely sure.  Do you think with the right material it could be ok for a man?  In the past I've been making tote bags, purses and the like.  But they threw me a curve ball this year when they hired a male teacher...I know what I'm doing for his other teacher, but this one I can't figure out yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that it will be large enough for a passport and boarding pass etc so, if you made it in more masculine fabric, I would say it would have many uses!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are back from our tour of Europe and almost back to real life.  I did make DS this halloween shirt the past week.  













He really just didn't care about the shirt at all but that is autism.


----------



## scouthawkk

visitingapril09 said:


> scouthawkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that it will be large enough for a passport and boarding pass etc so, if you made it in more masculine fabric, I would say it would have many uses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be fine for passport/boarding pass.  Plus it would be very easy to make it a little taller/wider, if you needed to.  And I can see how it would also be easy to make the size of the smaller inside pockets a little bigger as well.  Very easy pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> VBAndrea - Nicole has not posted here but she did post on facebook.  Her father died just about 2 weeks ago.  I was able to go to the wake this past Tuesday evening.  She was supposed to be in WDW this week.


Thanks for the update -- I don't follow along on FB.  I'm glad her Father is out of his misery and hope Nicole's heart is healing well despite the difficult circumstances.



MinnieVanMom said:


> We are back from our tour of Europe and almost back to real life.  I did make DS this halloween shirt the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really just didn't care about the shirt at all but that is autism.


Love the shirt!  At least he is wearing it  -- I've made a couple of things neither of my children has worn and have bought some fabric only to find out dd hates it -- a particular problem with Halloween fabrics.  Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I adore the Feliz dresses, but my DD is so tiny (she's 14 months, but still wearing 6-12 month sizes). Do any of you know if there are any similar patterns out there that I might have better luck using for her? I think I am mostly in love with all the ruffles in the back. I wanted to use it for her Christmas dress  Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

billwendy said:


> On another note, cancer has made its way into our family again. This time its my stepfather and he has prostate cancer. Many of you know that he travels all over the world to encourage missionaries, teach and preach - Im not sure why God has brought this into his/our lives, but its here and now we will trust in Him to guide the Dr's treatment. Bob is going to start treatment at the end of next month after his trips to Maine, Canada, and India - he is also scheduled to lead a tour of the Holy Lands later this winter - Im just not sure how treatment works with this type of cancer - My mom said that they can either do surgery or radiation. I feel really bad for my stepsiblings as they lost their mom to brain cancer. Although I hear prostate cancer has a great survival rate, Im sure this really is painful for them (they are all grown adults).  Thanks for prayers - Im feeling very blue right now...



So sorry to hear about your stepfather but like someone else said my grandfather too was diagnosed with prostate cancer many years ago and had radiation treatment and it never came back. My mother on the other had was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in Jan 2009 and passed away Oct 2009.  The anniversary of her death is coming up and I miss her every day.

Keep us posted about your stepfather, my thoughts and prayers are with you and him.


----------



## Steve's Girl

I would like to order some Marathon embroidery thread.  Does anyone have a recommendation for a good flesh color?  I would only like to order one or two colors instead of the flesh kit which includes 6 colors.  Thanks!


----------



## kstgelais4

tricia said:


> Awesome, three birthdays with 1 dress.  Love how that pattern grows with you.  Oh, and you could also remove the straps and use it as a skirt if you really want to stretch it's useful life.  There are some pics of it as a skirt on the farbenmix web site and it looks great.  Thanks for the answer, I think that is what I will do, just leave off the seam allowance.



I totally forgot that you could use it as a skirt too. Birthday #4


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> I just wanted to let you know that when my father was first diagnosed with prostrate cancer he went through a few months of radiation treatment and hormone therapy and tolerated everything beautifully.  You would never have known he had cancer.  He PSA levels remained low for TEN years after that and he lived a perfectly normal life.  The cancer did come back after those 10 years and then spread to his bones so that treatment with chemo didn't go well, but he lived to be 78 years old.  I just wanted to let you know that his first 10 years after diagnoses you would never have known he was sick.  If you are going to have cancer, it's apparently a pretty good one to have.  Obviously still sad for your stepfather, but likewise very hopeful that it won't be bad.
> 
> Also want to thank you for all you are doing for the Big Gives -- you are a super star!  I hope to eventually sign up to help.  My dh is underway again and it makes it hard for me to get much done as my son's homework has drastically increased this year and he needs way too much help.  Right now I have to put him first, but it's my goal to sign up as soon as I get Halloween costumes done.



Thank you so much! I pray that he can make a good decision about his treatments, and God Blesses him with many more years of life!!

I love helping with the Big Gives - the mean so much to me since we were on the receiving end of one last year!!! I cant wait for you to sign up!! That will be awesome!!! Im hoping that some day we have enough active members that we will be able to do all the families going on the MAW trips on the DIS - I feel soooooo badly when we have to skip someone!!! I know there is a little boy taking a trip real soon, but I dont know if we will be able to squeeze him in!!! WHat do you guys think??



100AcrePrincess said:


> I hope his treatments go well & he's better very soon.



Thanks so much!



MinnieVanMom said:


> We are back from our tour of Europe and almost back to real life.  I did make DS this halloween shirt the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really just didn't care about the shirt at all but that is autism.



April - you are so good at those BOWLING shirts - is that the design you bought from someplace else or overseas or something?



DisneyLaura said:


> So sorry to hear about your stepfather but like someone else said my grandfather too was diagnosed with prostate cancer many years ago and had radiation treatment and it never came back. My mother on the other had was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in Jan 2009 and passed away Oct 2009.  The anniversary of her death is coming up and I miss her every day.
> 
> Keep us posted about your stepfather, my thoughts and prayers are with you and him.



 Awww - Im sorry bout your mom....thanks so much for the good info about your grandpa though! Im really praying that God will use this experience in some way - only He knows!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Wendy,

I haven't been able to participate in the Big Gives lately...somehow I seem to have something stopping me...anyway, I just wanted to say that the Big Gives have done more for me than I ever could imagine.  If I had to estimate, I would say that I got about 1000% more from participating than the recipients did.

It has inspired me so much, I actually chose my 'own' little girl to make a Princess dress for her MAW trip coming up in February.  (Hopefully I will be back to sewing by then!)

When I was dealing with the loss of a dear friends 2 year old daughter, the Big Gives helped me feel like I was 'doing' something.

Now, to anyone thinking of joining but not sure they have the talent to help out...don't worry! All talent levels are welcomed...and it pays you back in so many ways!!

Also, Wendy...sorry to hear about your Step-dad...but he sounds like a fighter...


Nini


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Wendy,
> 
> I haven't been able to participate in the Big Gives lately...somehow I seem to have something stopping me...anyway, I just wanted to say that the Big Gives have done more for me than I ever could imagine.  If I had to estimate, I would say that I got about 1000% more from participating than the recipients did.
> 
> It has inspired me so much, I actually chose my 'own' little girl to make a Princess dress for her MAW trip coming up in February.  (Hopefully I will be back to sewing by then!)
> 
> When I was dealing with the loss of a dear friends 2 year old daughter, the Big Gives helped me feel like I was 'doing' something.
> 
> Now, to anyone thinking of joining but not sure they have the talent to help out...don't worry! All talent levels are welcomed...and it pays you back in so many ways!!
> 
> Also, Wendy...sorry to hear about your Step-dad...but he sounds like a fighter...
> 
> 
> Nini



Awww Nini.....


----------



## clairemolly

Steve's Girl said:


> I would like to order some Marathon embroidery thread.  Does anyone have a recommendation for a good flesh color?  I would only like to order one or two colors instead of the flesh kit which includes 6 colors.  Thanks!



The number on the one I used for most of my princesses is 1326...everyone but Jasmine and Tiana.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy- My Dad started with surgery and then moved on to radiation. There are a few different techniques for removing the prostate, not all Drs can do all techniques. There is a huge difference in recovery time too. If you want me to find out the names I will. I still remember my Dad talking about it just a few weeks ago.

I haven't been on here in a while, life has been..well. Life- which is always full of ups and downs, I just keep holding on to God's hand like a child worried about being lost in a Department store and I know Ill get through.
I was wondering how ItsHereSomeWhere's Dad was doing. I know things were not well last I saw her post 

For those who are not on FB, I lost my Dad. I was on my way to help take care of him Tuesday, Sept 28th and arrived at the house to learn he had passed away a few hours before. The wake and service were yesterday and Tuesday.

My Brother learned that some personal affects were welcomed at the wake along with photos. He walked into Dad's office and took a frame off the wall to add to other photos, etc. It was a framed letter I did for my Dad about 3 years ago. I got the idea from a book. I encourage each of you to do this for your Dad (or Mom or both)
I didn't have a Father's Dad gift that year so I just grabbed a piece of paper and started writing a list of reasons I love my Dad.
I ended up with 20 and thus I titled it "20 Reasons I Love My Dad"
I have heard of siblings sitting down together and brainstorming for a larger list.
I had a lot of differences with my Dad- but ultimately I'm very thankful for what I did have.
Many of you have expressed your sympathy on my page, much appreciated!!

One more thing- for anyone out there who thinks this is just a bunch of people on a discussion board, and that we are just words and nothing more. I have to share the amazing proof of support and friendship this board has brough into my life.
I got to know Snubie of DIS fame (Stacey) this summer when we sewed the same CarlaC pattern. 
Stacey came to my Dad's wake. This was such a powerful sign of what this board of women have become to me, even for those I only get to exchange emails with and hope to someday meet- I appreciate your emails, FB, etc so much and it's so nice to know that we have all been around for so long, build friendships, and still welcoming more into our clan.
God Bless all of you.
Dont wait til your next holiday- tell your Dad you love him. Some day you may not be able to.
If you wish to see the journey I recorded I started posting on carepages in June let me know and I can help you find his page (I feel odd posting it here)


----------



## livndisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy- My Dad started with surgery and then moved on to radiation. There are a few different techniques for removing the prostate, not all Drs can do all techniques. There is a huge difference in recovery time too. If you want me to find out the names I will. I still remember my Dad talking about it just a few weeks ago.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a while, life has been..well. Life- which is always full of ups and downs, I just keep holding on to God's hand like a child worried about being lost in a Department store and I know Ill get through.
> I was wondering how ItsHereSomeWhere's Dad was doing. I know things were not well last I saw her post
> 
> For those who are not on FB, I lost my Dad. I was on my way to help take care of him Tuesday, Sept 28th and arrived at the house to learn he had passed away a few hours before. The wake and service were yesterday and Tuesday.
> 
> My Brother learned that some personal affects were welcomed at the wake along with photos. He walked into Dad's office and took a frame off the wall to add to other photos, etc. It was a framed letter I did for my Dad about 3 years ago. I got the idea from a book. I encourage each of you to do this for your Dad (or Mom or both)
> I didn't have a Father's Dad gift that year so I just grabbed a piece of paper and started writing a list of reasons I love my Dad.
> I ended up with 20 and thus I titled it "20 Reasons I Love My Dad"
> I have heard of siblings sitting down together and brainstorming for a larger list.
> I had a lot of differences with my Dad- but ultimately I'm very thankful for what I did have.
> Many of you have expressed your sympathy on my page, much appreciated!!
> 
> One more thing- for anyone out there who thinks this is just a bunch of people on a discussion board, and that we are just words and nothing more. I have to share the amazing proof of support and friendship this board has brough into my life.
> I got to know Snubie of DIS fame (Stacey) this summer when we sewed the same CarlaC pattern.
> Stacey came to my Dad's wake. This was such a powerful sign of what this board of women have become to me, even for those I only get to exchange emails with and hope to someday meet- I appreciate your emails, FB, etc so much and it's so nice to know that we have all been around for so long, build friendships, and still welcoming more into our clan.
> God Bless all of you.
> Dont wait til your next holiday- tell your Dad you love him. Some day you may not be able to.
> If you wish to see the journey I recorded I started posting on carepages in June let me know and I can help you find his page (I feel odd posting it here)



I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Myhappythought5

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are back from our tour of Europe and almost back to real life.  I did make DS this halloween shirt the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really just didn't care about the shirt at all but that is autism.


That is super cute!!!  Great job.


----------



## Loodlow

Wendy, If there is a little boy that is going, and not enough folks here to make you feel like the Big Give would work, I could post it where I work, and on facebook. Please don't turn him away! We can do it!


----------



## billwendy

Loodlow said:


> Wendy, If there is a little boy that is going, and not enough folks here to make you feel like the Big Give would work, I could post it where I work, and on facebook. Please don't turn him away! We can do it!



What do you guys think???? The ship date would have to be in like 2 weeks!!! THey leave on November 15th....his name is Michael and he is 7....I dont know,,,the turn around would have to be so quick!!!!????? THoughts on this??? If you really think we can do it, I'd have to contact mom right away!!!!! Dont get me excited guys!!!!!!! Let me know what you think???? Should we pull out all the stops????

We still need a couple of things for Joey's Big Give too!!!! Do you think it would be too overwhelming for everyone????

Here is Michaels story..... let me know everyone - I'll contact mom tomorrow night if you think we should do it...I'd need HELP!!!
mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip MAW/??? November 15-21, 2010 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564578


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> What do you guys think???? The ship date would have to be in like 2 weeks!!! THey leave on November 15th....his name is Michael and he is 7....I dont know,,,the turn around would have to be so quick!!!!????? THoughts on this??? If you really think we can do it, I'd have to contact mom right away!!!!! Dont get me excited guys!!!!!!! Let me know what you think???? Should we pull out all the stops????
> 
> We still need a couple of things for Joey's Big Give too!!!! Do you think it would be too overwhelming for everyone????
> 
> Here is Michaels story..... let me know everyone - I'll contact mom tomorrow night if you think we should do it...I'd need HELP!!!
> mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip MAW/??? November 15-21, 2010
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564578



Is he the only child in the family?  If so, then I would say it would be possible.  I haven't done this yet so I don't know if the family requests specific things they'd like or if they would just be happy to receive even a few things.  Maybe if you let the mother know that we will do what we can but not to expect the world it could work.  It is a hard time of the year though with Halloween coming up.  I will go sign up now so I can get approved and will at least commit myself to a bowling shirt -- I can surely manage that along with Halloween.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Wendy - I haven't done a Big Give in a while (been taking care of a personal Little give for a friend), but I am willing to help out with this one...but we need to look at how much we can do. Looks like 3 kids, so we may need to cut back on the number of outfits per child, since you are still filling the other trip too.  But, I think we could get it done and at least sprinkle a little pixie dust their way!


----------



## aksunshine

Sorry I have been MIA. I'm behind again, imagine that!  My little brother has been visiting. He had a 2 week leave and is inflight back to Afganistan. It was rough to see him head back. The stories he told and pain he feels is terrible. None of us wanted to see him subjevcted to that again. In the 5months he has been there, he has lost weight from malnurishment, he has lost 10 buddies, some standing right next to him, been blownup in the shower and now has severe hearing damage, and has recieved a purple heart. I just pray he returns home safe and sound next spring.

I went back a few pages, there were some very pretty felizes posted. And I am so sorry for all of the losses and sicknesses. You are in my thoughts and prayers, ladies.

Anyway, I can't even remember what I have and have not posted for our trip. I am just going to post when w get back. BTW, we leave next Friday!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy- My Dad started with surgery and then moved on to radiation. There are a few different techniques for removing the prostate, not all Drs can do all techniques. There is a huge difference in recovery time too. If you want me to find out the names I will. I still remember my Dad talking about it just a few weeks ago.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a while, life has been..well. Life- which is always full of ups and downs, I just keep holding on to God's hand like a child worried about being lost in a Department store and I know Ill get through.
> I was wondering how ItsHereSomeWhere's Dad was doing. I know things were not well last I saw her post
> 
> For those who are not on FB, I lost my Dad. I was on my way to help take care of him Tuesday, Sept 28th and arrived at the house to learn he had passed away a few hours before. The wake and service were yesterday and Tuesday.
> 
> My Brother learned that some personal affects were welcomed at the wake along with photos. He walked into Dad's office and took a frame off the wall to add to other photos, etc. It was a framed letter I did for my Dad about 3 years ago. I got the idea from a book. I encourage each of you to do this for your Dad (or Mom or both)
> I didn't have a Father's Dad gift that year so I just grabbed a piece of paper and started writing a list of reasons I love my Dad.
> I ended up with 20 and thus I titled it "20 Reasons I Love My Dad"
> I have heard of siblings sitting down together and brainstorming for a larger list.
> I had a lot of differences with my Dad- but ultimately I'm very thankful for what I did have.
> Many of you have expressed your sympathy on my page, much appreciated!!
> 
> One more thing- for anyone out there who thinks this is just a bunch of people on a discussion board, and that we are just words and nothing more. I have to share the amazing proof of support and friendship this board has brough into my life.
> I got to know Snubie of DIS fame (Stacey) this summer when we sewed the same CarlaC pattern.
> Stacey came to my Dad's wake. This was such a powerful sign of what this board of women have become to me, even for those I only get to exchange emails with and hope to someday meet- I appreciate your emails, FB, etc so much and it's so nice to know that we have all been around for so long, build friendships, and still welcoming more into our clan.
> God Bless all of you.
> Dont wait til your next holiday- tell your Dad you love him. Some day you may not be able to.
> If you wish to see the journey I recorded I started posting on carepages in June let me know and I can help you find his page (I feel odd posting it here)



I am so sorry.


----------



## aboveH20

aksunshine said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. I'm behind again, imagine that!  My little brother has been visiting. He had a 2 week leave and is inflight back to Afganistan. It was rough to see him head back. The stories he told and pain he feels is terrible. None of us wanted to see him subjevcted to that again. In the 5months he has been there, he has lost weight from malnurishment, he has lost 10 buddies, some standing right next to him, been blownup in the shower and now has severe hearing damage, and has recieved a purple heart. I just pray he returns home safe and sound next spring.




Can you share his first name?  I would like to add him to my prayer list.  If not, 'aksunshine's brother' will do.  No one but family knows how stressfull military life is, deployed or "home."


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> Is he the only child in the family?  If so, then I would say it would be possible.  I haven't done this yet so I don't know if the family requests specific things they'd like or if they would just be happy to receive even a few things.  Maybe if you let the mother know that we will do what we can but not to expect the world it could work.  It is a hard time of the year though with Halloween coming up.  I will go sign up now so I can get approved and will at least commit myself to a bowling shirt -- I can surely manage that along with Halloween.




No, there are 3 little boys...they are soooo stinkin CUTE!!!! Hmmmm....still pondering - need more input friends!!!! The thing is is that they didnt start their PTR until 9/27 so I didnt come across them until late!!!


----------



## sheridee32

aksunshine said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. I'm behind again, imagine that!  My little brother has been visiting. He had a 2 week leave and is inflight back to Afganistan. It was rough to see him head back. The stories he told and pain he feels is terrible. None of us wanted to see him subjevcted to that again. In the 5months he has been there, he has lost weight from malnurishment, he has lost 10 buddies, some standing right next to him, been blownup in the shower and now has severe hearing damage, and has recieved a purple heart. I just pray he returns home safe and sound next spring.
> 
> I went back a few pages, there were some very pretty felizes posted. And I am so sorry for all of the losses and sicknesses. You are in my thoughts and prayers, ladies.
> 
> Anyway, I can't even remember what I have and have not posted for our trip. I am just going to post when w get back. BTW, we leave next Friday!!!![/QUOTE[/I]
> I know how you feel my husband was one of the first units sent to Afghanastan in 2003 be prepared when he comes home for good he won't be the same I sent one man over there and and a different one came home just support him tell him we said Thank You


----------



## aksunshine

aboveH20 said:


> Can you share his first name?  I would like to add him to my prayer list.  If not, 'aksunshine's brother' will do.  No one but family knows how stressfull military life is, deployed or "home."


Thank you. His name is Jacob.


sheridee32 said:


> I know how you feel my husband was one of the first units sent to Afghanastan in 2003 be prepared when he comes home for good he won't be the same I sent one man over there and and a different one came home just support him tell him we said Thank You



Thank you. He is already not the same person.  It was about a week and a half before he loosened up enough to really enjoy himself... He still was leery and driving down the road, he was looking a bit too much. Kinda scary.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Does anyone have any Knit Fabric brands that they really like?  

Also any advise on sewing knits since they have more give to them?  I have never sewn any, but would like to make myself some peasant tops

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

In the past a few of you have posted pictures of yourselves in dresses or tunics that you have made for yourself....any good/easy patterns out there that you could recommend???

Thanks, Erika


----------



## jeniamt

I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts


----------



## jeniamt

The twirl


----------



## jeniamt

The back. Ruffles look a little off in pic but they are straight in person.


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> What do you guys think???? The ship date would have to be in like 2 weeks!!! THey leave on November 15th....his name is Michael and he is 7....I dont know,,,the turn around would have to be so quick!!!!????? THoughts on this??? If you really think we can do it, I'd have to contact mom right away!!!!! Dont get me excited guys!!!!!!! Let me know what you think???? Should we pull out all the stops????
> 
> We still need a couple of things for Joey's Big Give too!!!! Do you think it would be too overwhelming for everyone????
> 
> Here is Michaels story..... let me know everyone - I'll contact mom tomorrow night if you think we should do it...I'd need HELP!!!
> mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip MAW/??? November 15-21, 2010
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564578




Sent you a PM.  

I would love to participate, but it would just be pixie dust and/or Disney Store t-shirts.  I only have (hopefully) 3 weeks left of this pregnancy, and then hoping to jump into sewing with both feet (of course after we get settled and such).  Let me know if that is enough of a contribution.  I can mail the box out on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy- My Dad started with surgery and then moved on to radiation. There are a few different techniques for removing the prostate, not all Drs can do all techniques. There is a huge difference in recovery time too. If you want me to find out the names I will. I still remember my Dad talking about it just a few weeks ago.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a while, life has been..well. Life- which is always full of ups and downs, I just keep holding on to God's hand like a child worried about being lost in a Department store and I know Ill get through.
> I was wondering how ItsHereSomeWhere's Dad was doing. I know things were not well last I saw her post
> 
> For those who are not on FB, I lost my Dad. I was on my way to help take care of him Tuesday, Sept 28th and arrived at the house to learn he had passed away a few hours before. The wake and service were yesterday and Tuesday.
> 
> My Brother learned that some personal affects were welcomed at the wake along with photos. He walked into Dad's office and took a frame off the wall to add to other photos, etc. It was a framed letter I did for my Dad about 3 years ago. I got the idea from a book. I encourage each of you to do this for your Dad (or Mom or both)
> I didn't have a Father's Dad gift that year so I just grabbed a piece of paper and started writing a list of reasons I love my Dad.
> I ended up with 20 and thus I titled it "20 Reasons I Love My Dad"
> I have heard of siblings sitting down together and brainstorming for a larger list.
> I had a lot of differences with my Dad- but ultimately I'm very thankful for what I did have.
> Many of you have expressed your sympathy on my page, much appreciated!!
> 
> One more thing- for anyone out there who thinks this is just a bunch of people on a discussion board, and that we are just words and nothing more. I have to share the amazing proof of support and friendship this board has brough into my life.
> I got to know Snubie of DIS fame (Stacey) this summer when we sewed the same CarlaC pattern.
> Stacey came to my Dad's wake. This was such a powerful sign of what this board of women have become to me, even for those I only get to exchange emails with and hope to someday meet- I appreciate your emails, FB, etc so much and it's so nice to know that we have all been around for so long, build friendships, and still welcoming more into our clan.
> God Bless all of you.
> Dont wait til your next holiday- tell your Dad you love him. Some day you may not be able to.
> If you wish to see the journey I recorded I started posting on carepages in June let me know and I can help you find his page (I feel odd posting it here)



 I lost my father to pancreatic cancer when I was 16. Its hard to loose your dad no matter what the age.
I also noticed that you are from CT... so we are sort of neighbors I live in the state next door (RI). My SIL lives in Hamden.



aksunshine said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. I'm behind again, imagine that!  My little brother has been visiting. He had a 2 week leave and is inflight back to Afganistan. It was rough to see him head back. The stories he told and pain he feels is terrible. None of us wanted to see him subjevcted to that again. In the 5months he has been there, he has lost weight from malnurishment, he has lost 10 buddies, some standing right next to him, been blownup in the shower and now has severe hearing damage, and has recieved a purple heart. I just pray he returns home safe and sound next spring.
> 
> I went back a few pages, there were some very pretty felizes posted. And I am so sorry for all of the losses and sicknesses. You are in my thoughts and prayers, ladies.
> 
> Anyway, I can't even remember what I have and have not posted for our trip. I am just going to post when w get back. BTW, we leave next Friday!!!!



 That just breaks my heart that our poor soldiers are going through this. Praying that your brother makes it back safetly.


WENDY.. to you too! I hope your step father has a speedy recovery.


----------



## miprender

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts



 That came out really beautiful


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts





jeniamt said:


> The twirl



That came out great, really beautiful!!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> One more thing- for anyone out there who thinks this is just a bunch of people on a discussion board, and that we are just words and nothing more. I have to share the amazing proof of support and friendship this board has brough into my life.



Nicole, I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your touching story. What a sweet blessing your note must have been to your father.


----------



## mom2OandE

billwendy said:


> What do you guys think???? The ship date would have to be in like 2 weeks!!! THey leave on November 15th....his name is Michael and he is 7....I dont know,,,the turn around would have to be so quick!!!!????? THoughts on this??? If you really think we can do it, I'd have to contact mom right away!!!!! Dont get me excited guys!!!!!!! Let me know what you think???? Should we pull out all the stops????
> 
> We still need a couple of things for Joey's Big Give too!!!! Do you think it would be too overwhelming for everyone????
> 
> Here is Michaels story..... let me know everyone - I'll contact mom tomorrow night if you think we should do it...I'd need HELP!!!
> mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip MAW/??? November 15-21, 2010
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564578



If you decide to move forward I will definatly do something.  I'll be sewing for my families trip (we will be there the same time) so I will just do something x2.  Let me know.


----------



## erikawolf2004

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts



This is soooo beautiful!!!  Great Job!!!!


----------



## jas0202

I finished my "Disney Bag" to throw under the stroller in the parks.  DH says, "It screams Minnie mouse pretty loudly..."  and I said that I knew it and I loved it!

Here's the outside of the tote, you can't really see, but there's a zipper on the top.  I conquered my fear of sewing a zipper!! ...pardon the yucky cell phone pics...





Here's the inside. There's a swivel clip for keys or something, and then three huge pockets on each side...great for diapers/wipes/snacks, etc.





I used a super easy tutorial at Hooked on Needles. It was wonderful and it went together so easily.  Not perfect, but good enough for who it's for!


----------



## billwendy

jas0202 said:


> I finished my "Disney Bag" to throw under the stroller in the parks.  DH says, "It screams Minnie mouse pretty loudly..."  and I said that I knew it and I loved it!
> 
> Here's the outside of the tote, you can't really see, but there's a zipper on the top.  I conquered my fear of sewing a zipper!! ...pardon the yucky cell phone pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the inside. There's a swivel clip for keys or something, and then three huge pockets on each side...great for diapers/wipes/snacks, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a super easy tutorial at Hooked on Needles. It was wonderful and it went together so easily.  Not perfect, but good enough for who it's for!




I love this BAG!!!! AWESOME Job!!!


Okay - since many of you feel we can do a mini big give very quickly - Im going to pm Michaels mom and see where we get....keep your eyes open and sewing machines ready!!!!


----------



## billwendy

ok - pm'd mom and asked her to get back with us quickly - - if we can have an action plan that'd be great!!! looks like there are 3 little boys..not sure of ages, but I think Michael is the oldest - then Mom and Dad...so get your wheels turning everyone!!! I'll post as soon as I hear back from mom either way, then I just have to contact their wish coordinator!!!!


And thanks so much for helping with Joey!! His Big GIve is looking pretty good!! Just a thing here or there - lol...so head over there if you want to add anything into the mix -especially for the girls....


I was trying to embroider some beach towels tonight, and I couldnt get my machine to pick up the bobbin thread...yet it worked perfectly on a Tshirt....I redid everything...do you think the towel is too thick or ??? any ideas are welcome!! If I cant figure it out, Im just gonna give them the towels as part of their beach package as is!!! lol


----------



## babynala

Wendy, sorry to hear about your stepdad.  I hope he can get his treatment options figured out and started soon.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those who are not on FB, I lost my Dad. I was on my way to help take care of him Tuesday, Sept 28th and arrived at the house to learn he had passed away a few hours before. The wake and service were yesterday and Tuesday.
> 
> My Brother learned that some personal affects were welcomed at the wake along with photos. He walked into Dad's office and took a frame off the wall to add to other photos, etc. It was a framed letter I did for my Dad about 3 years ago. I got the idea from a book. I encourage each of you to do this for your Dad (or Mom or both)
> I didn't have a Father's Dad gift that year so I just grabbed a piece of paper and started writing a list of reasons I love my Dad.
> I ended up with 20 and thus I titled it "20 Reasons I Love My Dad"
> I have heard of siblings sitting down together and brainstorming for a larger list.
> I had a lot of differences with my Dad- but ultimately I'm very thankful for what I did have.
> Many of you have express your sympathy on my page, much appreciated!!


Thank you for the update and the story about the father's day gift.  



aksunshine said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. I'm behind again, imagine that!  My little brother has been visiting. He had a 2 week leave and is inflight back to Afganistan. It was rough to see him head back. The stories he told and pain he feels is terrible. None of us wanted to see him subjevcted to that again. In the 5months he has been there, he has lost weight from malnurishment, he has lost 10 buddies, some standing right next to him, been blownup in the shower and now has severe hearing damage, and has recieved a purple heart. I just pray he returns home safe and sound next spring.
> 
> I went back a few pages, there were some very pretty felizes posted. And I am so sorry for all of the losses and sicknesses. You are in my thoughts and prayers, ladies
> 
> Anyway, I can't even remember what I have and have not posted for our trip. I am just going to post when w get back. BTW, we leave next Friday!!!!


I'm glad you were able to spend time with Jacob when he was home.  I can not begin to imagine his life overseas.  Please thank him for his service to our country.  I will pray for him.

I hope you guys have a wonderful trip. Looking forward to pictures when you return and you get caught up.  



jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts


Wow, this is really pretty.  



jas0202 said:


> I finished my "Disney Bag" to throw under the stroller in the parks.  DH says, "It screams Minnie mouse pretty loudly..."  and I said that I knew it and I loved it!
> 
> Here's the outside of the tote, you can't really see, but there's a zipper on the top.  I conquered my fear of sewing a zipper!! ...pardon the yucky cell phone pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a super easy tutorial at Hooked on Needles. It was wonderful and it went together so easily.  Not perfect, but good enough for who it's for!


Great job on the bag.  It came out really nice.


----------



## Disneymom1218

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts





jeniamt said:


> The twirl





jeniamt said:


> The back. Ruffles look a little off in pic but they are straight in person.



oh neighbor, this is gorgeous. Love the twirl and her little Uggs go perfectly. I think I will be asking santa for the book that this pantern is in


----------



## mommy2princesses0309

jeniamt said:


> The back. Ruffles look a little off in pic but they are straight in person.



so pretty!!!
where do you get the pattern for the Feliz? 
TIA


----------



## aboveH20

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts



*WOW!*  I'm still working on my "hand" applique skills, so I'm curious to know, did you stitch around the outside of every single piece?  On my first, and so far last, applique for a Big Give I was wondering if the smaller pieces didn't need to be stitched around.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all-
Sorry I haven't been here lately; DH and I participated in a week long marraige intensive and just got back last night.  I love all the great stuff that's been posted- absolutely love the park bag and fall Feliz

BTW: the pattern for those who are asking is in the book Sewing Clothes Kids love- and if anyone has a hobby lobby, you can use your 40% off coupons for it, I think.

Wendy- I don't know how much I can do, but I will definitely do something- just let us know right away when you find out what they need


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

jeniamt said:


> The twirl



simply beautiful and I love the front too! Was the design your art or did you have something for inspiration? I really like that this is so versetile- not limited to Thanksgiving. Super cute!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

miprender said:


> I lost my father to pancreatic cancer when I was 16. Its hard to loose your dad no matter what the age.
> I also noticed that you are from CT... so we are sort of neighbors I live in the state next door (RI). My SIL lives in Hamden.
> 
> 
> 
> That just breaks my heart that our poor soldiers are going through this. Praying that your brother makes it back safetly.
> 
> 
> WENDY.. to you too! I hope your step father has a speedy recovery.


I'm sorry to hear about your Dad. It really does stink. 
I was just in Hamden at a dog show last weekend- there is this HUGE dog training facility there called Paws and Effect- I was so impressed, wish I lived closer so I could take classes there.
I am researching getting a new dog. you'd think with being in rescue for 15 years it would be easy- but to tell the truth, I think Im more picky now because I have experienced SO many and know exactly what I want- and don't want. Hamden is a beautiful town. I used to live in RI- Woonsocket- not such a beautiful town LOL. I also used to have RI as part of my territory when I was a sales rep for Gund stuffed animals. I LOVE Newport! My brother and SIL go there all the time in the summer. I used to love walking down the main shopping streets with my black lab at the time. Are you near the shore?

I was asked to do a sewing table at our church's christmas event, I did it a few years ago- I make up pillowcases and then use them as giftbags. I bring my sewing machine and everything- it's fun, but a lot of work. They are for demonstration only, I wish they would let us sell- but they wont.


----------



## squirrel

I'm back from my trip.  My niece got a lot of compliments on her dresses.  I didn't make it to Hancock's to get fabric on the way home, but I did get some fabric at Wal-Mart.  I went a little crazy (spent almost $50) as I can't get any up here as our Wal-Mart doesn't sell it anymore.

When I got home and started looking through my mail I found out that Fabricland will now carry some Disney Fabric!

When you start your stash do you wash the fabric before storing it or wait til you are going to make something and then wash?

I haven't started reading what everyone has been up to over the past two weeks.


----------



## livndisney

Well ladies, it has finally happend. I have lost my desire to sew. I have not sewn since the move. Everything is still in boxes. Even my embroidery machine is at the bottom of a closet.

There are no fabric stores nearby and I lost my sewing room. I may get rid of it all. That would be one heck of a garage sale!

Anyone want to try and talk me down? LOL


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Well ladies, it has finally happend. I have lost my desire to sew. I have not sewn since the move. Everything is still in boxes. Even my embroidery machine is at the bottom of a closet.
> 
> There are no fabric stores nearby and I lost my sewing room. I may get rid of it all. That would be one heck of a garage sale!
> 
> Anyone want to try and talk me down? LOL



WHAT!!!!!!!!

Cindee - you have to keep sewing!!!! Have you asked Miss M if you are allowed to stop??? She may have something to say about that!!! She wont be the same size forever you know - you have to keep sewing....find a little corner and start sewing again!!!


----------



## woodkins

livndisney said:


> Well ladies, it has finally happend. I have lost my desire to sew. I have not sewn since the move. Everything is still in boxes. Even my embroidery machine is at the bottom of a closet.
> 
> There are no fabric stores nearby and I lost my sewing room. I may get rid of it all. That would be one heck of a garage sale!
> 
> Anyone want to try and talk me down? LOL



  Hang in there, change is hard & sometimes we all feel like we have lost our sewing mojo. Don't get rid of anything yet, give yourself sometime and I'll bet something will re-ignite the sewing spark inside of you.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I was looking on ETSY for the Tinkerbelle Minnie Mouse (Like Nicole made for me ) to use for Julianna's Big Give - but the linke seems to be broken and I cant find anything from the designer????? My3Cuties I think it was.....any tips of where else I could find it?????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I was looking on ETSY for the Tinkerbelle Minnie Mouse (Like Nicole made for me ) to use for Julianna's Big Give - but the linke seems to be broken and I cant find anything from the designer????? My3Cuties I think it was.....any tips of where else I could find it?????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



If you are looking for the embroidery design I think that diva's doodles (not on etsy) and possibly digital by design (she has a facebook page you can look at all of her designs, they are not all on etsy right now).  my3cuties sold patches and already embroidered t-shirts if I am not mistaken.


----------



## VBAndrea

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts


Stunning!!!  I love the colors you choose and really like the applique.  



squirrel said:


> I'm back from my trip.  My niece got a lot of compliments on her dresses.  I didn't make it to Hancock's to get fabric on the way home, but I did get some fabric at Wal-Mart.  I went a little crazy (spent almost $50) as I can't get any up here as our Wal-Mart doesn't sell it anymore.
> 
> When I got home and started looking through my mail I found out that Fabricland will now carry some Disney Fabric!
> 
> When you start your stash do you wash the fabric before storing it or wait til you are going to make something and then wash?
> 
> I haven't started reading what everyone has been up to over the past two weeks.


I wash and then store, that way if I need something at a moment's notice it's ready to go.




livndisney said:


> Well ladies, it has finally happend. I have lost my desire to sew. I have not sewn since the move. Everything is still in boxes. Even my embroidery machine is at the bottom of a closet.
> 
> There are no fabric stores nearby and I lost my sewing room. I may get rid of it all. That would be one heck of a garage sale!
> 
> Anyone want to try and talk me down? LOL


I went in a slump after our trip last December.  The only thing that forced me out of it was that dd's teacher gave me some fabric and I wanted to accomplish a couple of outfits using it so she could see them before school ended.  Once I got going again I kept on going.  Just pick a project you want to do and once you get started again you'll probably renew your love for your creations.  And if that doesn't work, please invite me to your garage sale!

*WENDY*

I lost your quote but I did a google search for tinkerbell minnie applique design and the OLD listing pops up on Etsy.  It is indeed Digital by Design and nothing is listed for sale right now.


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Dad. It really does stink.
> I was just in Hamden at a dog show last weekend- there is this HUGE dog training facility there called Paws and Effect- I was so impressed, wish I lived closer so I could take classes there.
> I am researching getting a new dog. you'd think with being in rescue for 15 years it would be easy- but to tell the truth, I think Im more picky now because I have experienced SO many and know exactly what I want- and don't want. Hamden is a beautiful town. I *used to live in RI- Woonsocket- not such a beautiful town LOL*. I also used to have RI as part of my territory when I was a sales rep for Gund stuffed animals. I LOVE Newport! My brother and SIL go there all the time in the summer. I used to love walking down the main shopping streets with my black lab at the time. Are you near the shore?
> 
> I was asked to do a sewing table at our church's christmas event, I did it a few years ago- I make up pillowcases and then use them as giftbags. I bring my sewing machine and everything- it's fun, but a lot of work. They are for demonstration only, I wish they would let us sell- but they wont.



Small world... I grew up in Woonsocket I moved out after I got married. But my family still lives there. Did you go to school there?


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> *WENDY*
> 
> I lost your quote but I did a google search for tinkerbell minnie applique design and the OLD listing pops up on Etsy.  It is indeed Digital by Design and nothing is listed for sale right now.



She has a new Etsy store...put My in front of it.  She is still re-listing though.


----------



## kalliyan1

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Getting ready to ship out my outfit and shirts for Madison's Big Give!!! Just a reminder if you signed up for something that the time is coming!!! October 9the the ship date!!!! Mom is really having a hard time dealing with Madison's illness right now, so this pixie dust should help her feel a bit better!!!!



Question from a lurker who loves all you creative people....How do you do these appliques?  Are they patches you sew on, do you have a special machine that creates them????  I gotta know cuz now I have to teach myself
Also, awhile back I saw a picture of a beautiful dress that had the castle on the chest and on the skirt was all the princesses.  Does anyone know who makes those?
TIA


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi! I don't post here very often, but I look every day and admire all the beautiful things y'all make. I've been doing a little sewing for a 3 year old niece whom I don't see very often. Her mom agreed to let her be my sewing guinea pig. I've been wanting to try making a Feliz dress for her, but I really hate ruffle making. All that string pulling and evening out. Ick!

Anyway, it occurred to me today that my Grandma's 50 or 60 year old Elna machine is in my basement. It was a really good machine at the time and I thought I remembered it having all sorts of accessories, so I dragged it out. Lo and behold! There was a ruffler foot in the case! Then I dragged my Brother machine out. The foot fits! I'm so excited! I found directions for using rufflers on youcanmakethis.com. I've yet to try it out, so I can't report all sorts of ruffly goodness goin' on but I figured you fine folks would understand how cool my find is.

I'm likely to be back with lots of whining and requests for advice while I'm figuring out new old accessory, so I'll apologize in advance.   

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## aboveH20

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi! I don't post here very often, but I look every day and admire all the beautiful things y'all make. I've been doing a little sewing for a 3 year old niece whom I don't see very often. Her mom agreed to let her be my sewing guinea pig. I've been wanting to try making a Feliz dress for her, but I really hate ruffle making. All that string pulling and evening out. Ick!



Glad you have a guinea pig.  That's what I need. I de-lurked with the intent of sewing for Big Give's, but now I'm too intimidated to translate measurements into clothing sizes.  I actually thought of asking the woman next door for her daughter's measurements so I could make a dress, skirt or whatever, and then seeing if it fits the girl.  (We only moved here a short time ago so I'm afraid she'd think I was a creepy neighbor, not a future Good Samaritan.)

What I'd really like to do is peer in ellenbenny's window while she's sewing.  Nothing creepy about that, right?


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> Glad you have a guinea pig.  That's what I need. I de-lurked with the intent of sewing for Big Give's, but now I'm too intimidated to translate measurements into clothing sizes.  I actually thought of asking the woman next door for her daughter's measurements so I could make a dress, skirt or whatever, and then seeing if it fits the girl.  (We only moved here a short time ago so I'm afraid she'd think I was a creepy neighbor, not a future Good Samaritan.)
> 
> What I'd really like to do is peer in ellenbenny's window while she's sewing.  Nothing creepy about that, right?



Too funny!! I just finally got on today and i see this...

Anyway, I don't really have a model either.  I do have a 3 year old granddaughter that I sew a lot for but not a model nearby all the time, and noone to try on the larger sizes.  You really can just go by the sizes/measurements on most patterns, especially Carlas.  She gives you so much useful info.  Just go by the measurements on hers regardless of what someone's size is, and you are good to go.  I suppose it would help to have a model the first few times.  I have made quite a few things that just don't fit right so I know where you are coming from, but just give it a try.  Feel free to pm me with questions although I don't think I am any expert, so many people on here are way ahead of me!  But I do take the threat of stalking as a compliment, so don't worry lol


----------



## RMAMom

kalliyan1 said:


> Question from a lurker who loves all you creative people....How do you do these appliques?  Are they patches you sew on, do you have a special machine that creates them????  I gotta know cuz now I have to teach myself
> Also, awhile back I saw a picture of a beautiful dress that had the castle on the chest and on the skirt was all the princesses.  Does anyone know who makes those?
> TIA



They can be done two ways. The pictures that you posted were done on a Brother PE 770. Its an embroidery machine and the digital designs were purchased on Etsy and then downloaded to the machine. You can also do them "by hand" you will find directions for that in the first post.  Its called the best appliqué tutorial  or something close to that.  It's really not that hard to do. With a little practice you'll be surprised at what you can do! Come back to post questions and please post a picture of what you make, we'd love to see it.


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> Too funny!! I just finally got on today and i see this...
> 
> Anyway, I don't really have a model either.  I do have a 3 year old granddaughter that I sew a lot for but not a model nearby all the time, and noone to try on the larger sizes.  You really can just go by the sizes/measurements on most patterns, especially Carlas.  She gives you so much useful info.  Just go by the measurements on hers regardless of what someone's size is, and you are good to go.  I suppose it would help to have a model the first few times.  I have made quite a few things that just don't fit right so I know where you are coming from, but just give it a try.  Feel free to pm me with questions although I don't think I am any expert, so many people on here are way ahead of me!  But I do take the threat of stalking as a compliment, so don't worry lol



I just want to say thank you for the romper tutorial, I managed to put one together for my grandson. I would never have been able to do it without your help. I'll post pics when I get a chance. Thanks again, your tutorial was great!


----------



## queenvickitoria

I've already asked over on the hints and tips part of this DisBoard, but I thought you guys would be a good group to ask too.  (I'm really new to this board, so please be gentle if I'm not doing something right.)

So my sister and I are planning on going to Disney World this summer. Since I just finished my Halloween costume (Snow White) I now need something else to sew. My sister and I thought it would be cool if I made up some tops that kinda look like the princess dresses. (My sister insists on nothing too "little girly" since we're both in our early twenties)  So far I've made a mock-up of Sleeping Beauty just to get an idea of a pattern and whatnot. I'm so excited! I love sewing (this is the first time I'm making up my own patterns) and being a "princess" will be even more fun! I was thinking it would be cool to make shorts in the color of each princesses' skirt for a complete outfit, but I can't convince my sister to go that far!  I'm going to make a shirt for each day we are there! 
I'm planning on making shirts inspired by:
Aurora
Snow White
Belle
Cinderella
Esmeralda
Pocahontas
Minnie
and Tinkerbell


*My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*

Here's what I have so far.  Please ignore the different colored thread and awful looking fabric.  Since I'm just playing around with stuff, I cut up a bedsheet I found at Goodwill for $2 and just using up old thread.  I'm planning on shirring a few more inches on the real thing and making the peplum in a lighter pink.  I also plan on redoing the collar thing so it's more pointed and so my sister can actually move her arms!  Maybe make it larger and put elastic in the bottom?  Still thinking on that one.  If you've got ideas, let me know!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5068667641/in/photostream/
I now need to find some pink fabric!

Oh and here's my Snow White dress I made for Halloween.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5069837164/in/photostream/

I guess I don't know how to put the pictures in my post, but here the links to them.
Thanks for your help and ideas!  I really do appreciate it!!!
Sorry for it being such a long post!  Peace!


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> I just want to say thank you for the romper tutorial, I managed to put one together for my grandson. I would never have been able to do it without your help. I'll post pics when I get a chance. Thanks again, your tutorial was great!



Thanks, can't wait to see it!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

queenvickitoria said:


> *My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  Please ignore the different colored thread and awful looking fabric.  Since I'm just playing around with stuff, I cut up a bedsheet I found at Goodwill for $2 and just using up old thread.  I'm planning on shirring a few more inches on the real thing and making the peplum in a lighter pink.  I also plan on redoing the collar thing so it's more pointed and so my sister can actually move her arms!  Maybe make it larger and put elastic in the bottom?  Still thinking on that one.  If you've got ideas, let me know!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5068667641/in/photostream/
> I now need to find some pink fabric!
> 
> Oh and here's my Snow White dress I made for Halloween.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5069837164/in/photostream/
> 
> I guess I don't know how to put the pictures in my post, but here the links to them.
> Thanks for your help and ideas!  I really do appreciate it!!!
> Sorry for it being such a long post!  Peace!



If you upload to Photobucket and use the IMG link, you can get pics to post here pretty easily...there are better directions on page one of this thread.  Great princess outfits!  I think the top would be acceptable for a non-Halloween party outfit, it's really just a fancy camisole top.  The other is obvious princess, which adults can't indulge in during the off season.  Embellished shirts and such are ok.  I've done a similar thing with a collar on my DD's Aurora dress,  this is a peasant pattern, but what you did will work, I left the collar a little loose, so it slid up and down on her arms as she moved, but stopped pretty much where yours is pictured so it looked good and still allowed movement, I used double interfacing to keep it crisp looking so the added length to allow movement didn't let it get floppy.  Hard to explain, but it worked well enough for an active 4 yo.  You can keep the front together in the center, but stop the back where the straps attach, which will still look good and should allow for movement without too much restriction.  We can't have our princesses in straight jackets!   Below is the pic of what I did.


----------



## babynala

Queenvickitoria - I love your snow white dress and aurora shirt.  The shirt is really cute.  I'm not sure how Disney would react to it.  I wouldn't think they would be bothered too much because it is not exactly like Aurora but you never know.  I think if you just wore regular pants and didn't have a crown on you would probably be OK.  

I wanted to share these pictures of the bags I made for Madison's big give. 






I used the Aivilo Messenger bag pattern from YCMT for the big bags and an ITH design for the zippered bags.  I used Pickle Pie's zippered bag pattern from SWAK.  These were the large bags for the 5X7 hoop.  

I really need to get my kids costumes started so I can do some more big gives.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Just dropping in to share my exciting news....Our house is sold and closed on!  We are no longer home owners!  This is the first time in a LONG time that we are totally debt free!  Of course, we are already looking for a house!  But at least not we know our Disney trip is a definite!


----------



## RMAMom

babynala said:


> Queenvickitoria - I love your snow white dress and aurora shirt.  The shirt is really cute.  I'm not sure how Disney would react to it.  I wouldn't think they would be bothered too much because it is not exactly like Aurora but you never know.  I think if you just wore regular pants and didn't have a crown on you would probably be OK.
> 
> I wanted to share these pictures of the bags I made for Madison's big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Aivilo Messenger bag pattern from YCMT for the big bags and an ITH design for the zippered bags.  I used Pickle Pie's zippered bag pattern from SWAK.  These were the large bags for the 5X7 hoop.
> 
> I really need to get my kids costumes started so I can do some more big gives.



I have been toying with the idea of making that pattern for me to carry in the parks. I have made the Aivilo totes but not the messenger bag. Thanks for the inspiration, your bags look great! If I can finish with the kids outfits and T-shirts I may have time to squeeze in a messenger bag for me. 11 days to go and work is really cutting into my free time!


----------



## Piper

mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in to share my exciting news....Our house is sold and closed on! We are no longer home owners!  This is the first time in a LONG time that we are totally debt free! Of course, we are already looking for a house! But at least not we know our Disney trip is a definite!


 
Congratulations!!  I know it is a weight off now that everything is final!


----------



## annegirl

I am still learning... I'm pretty much learning to sew as I go along but here are the twirl skirts I made for our two little girls (5 and 1 on the trip)








After seeing the Feliz party dress on here I just had to have one. Here are my first feliz' They are a surprise for my older daughter so I had to take pictures hung up but I did put the little one's on her.


----------



## VBAndrea

kalliyan1 said:


> Question from a lurker who loves all you creative people....How do you do these appliques?  Are they patches you sew on, do you have a special machine that creates them????  I gotta know cuz now I have to teach myself
> Also, awhile back I saw a picture of a beautiful dress that had the castle on the chest and on the skirt was all the princesses.  Does anyone know who makes those?
> TIA


The appliques can be done in two ways -- by embroidery machines or by hand.  The pictures you quoted were done by machine and Wendy just got a new machine.  I do all of mine by hand.  It's really fun to do and I get better the more I do, but I still have trouble with fine detaiks.  Sometimes I paint on lips or small details if they give me too much trouble.  In the bookmarks is Heather Sue's tut for doing appliques by hand.



queenvickitoria said:


> I've already asked over on the hints and tips part of this DisBoard, but I thought you guys would be a good group to ask too.  (I'm really new to this board, so please be gentle if I'm not doing something right.)
> 
> So my sister and I are planning on going to Disney World this summer. Since I just finished my Halloween costume (Snow White) I now need something else to sew. My sister and I thought it would be cool if I made up some tops that kinda look like the princess dresses. (My sister insists on nothing too "little girly" since we're both in our early twenties)  So far I've made a mock-up of Sleeping Beauty just to get an idea of a pattern and whatnot. I'm so excited! I love sewing (this is the first time I'm making up my own patterns) and being a "princess" will be even more fun! I was thinking it would be cool to make shorts in the color of each princesses' skirt for a complete outfit, but I can't convince my sister to go that far!  I'm going to make a shirt for each day we are there!
> 
> 
> *My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*
> 
> Thanks for your help and ideas!  I really do appreciate it!!!
> Sorry for it being such a long post!  Peace!



I think you could get away with the Aurora shirt, but I doubt the Snow White outfit would be allowed.



babynala said:


> I wanted to share these pictures of the bags I made for Madison's big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Aivilo Messenger bag pattern from YCMT for the big bags and an ITH design for the zippered bags.  I used Pickle Pie's zippered bag pattern from SWAK.  These were the large bags for the 5X7 hoop.
> 
> I really need to get my kids costumes started so I can do some more big gives.


Those turned out really nice!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in to share my exciting news....Our house is sold and closed on!  We are no longer home owners!  This is the first time in a LONG time that we are totally debt free!  Of course, we are already looking for a house!  But at least not we know our Disney trip is a definite!


Yeah!  Congrats!



annegirl said:


> I am still learning... I'm pretty much learning to sew as I go along but here are the twirl skirts I made for our two little girls (5 and 1 on the trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the Feliz party dress on here I just had to have one. Here are my first feliz' They are a surprise for my older daughter so I had to take pictures hung up but I did put the little one's on her.



It looks like you are a quick learner because everything looks great!  I have been sewing for a year now and I'm still learning as I go along, but this forum has given me so much more information than I could ever have gotten from any sewing class.  Your girls will love all their new outfits.


----------



## aboveH20

annegirl said:


> I am still learning... I'm pretty much learning to sew as I go along but here are the twirl skirts I made for our two little girls (5 and 1 on the trip)



I  these (and smileys). 

I posted recently saying I'd like to sew for Big Gives but am feeling intimidated about sewing for someone else.   As I saw your shirts and skirts, my optimistic little brain thought they might be something I could do.  

It's not that I'm a beginniner sewer (nor experienced by any means), it's that I'm concerned about translating measurements to clothing that a real person is (hopefully) going to wear.  Do you think these outfits would be a good place to start?

I want me and my clothing to end up  NOT !


----------



## Tonyslady

Ok if you ladies can please help me out. I swear i saw somewhere on here a kyoko or a kimono style dress that was made up in a Jedi minnie theme but i went back to look for it and can't find it for the life of me. Am i going nuts or did i come across this somewhere else? We've pretty much decided to make our next trip to wdw at the end of may 2011 and will be there during starwars weekend so i would love to make something similar for my dd. TIA


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> I  these (and smileys).
> 
> I posted recently saying I'd like to sew for Big Gives but am feeling intimidated about sewing for someone else.   As I saw your shirts and skirts, my optimistic little brain thought they might be something I could do.
> 
> It's not that I'm a beginniner sewer (nor experienced by any means), it's that I'm concerned about translating measurements to clothing that a real person is (hopefully) going to wear.  Do you think these outfits would be a good place to start?
> 
> I want me and my clothing to end up  NOT !



I'd think anything with an elastic waist is a safe bet, it's pretty forgiving, especially if the mothers aren't totally accurate with their measurements, something that non-sewers sometimes have trouble with.  And I think that someone already mentioned CarlaC's patterns being a safe bet too...much of what she does is based on measurements and not actual pattern pieces, and they run pretty good on sizes compared to ready made things.  Something that commercial patterns aren't good about.  I'm making myself a pirate costume, and according to the envelope sizes from my measurments my pants are a size 16, and my top is a 20   I normally wear size 8 bottoms and 12/14 tops ( I'm rather top heavy, lol)  Its no wonder so many people give up on sewing when they try to make the size they think they're in, and the final garment doesnt fit!


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'd think anything with an elastic waist is a safe bet, it's pretty forgiving, especially if the mothers aren't totally accurate with their measurements, something that non-sewers sometimes have trouble with.  And I think that someone already mentioned CarlaC's patterns being a safe bet too...much of what she does is based on measurements and not actual pattern pieces, and they run pretty good on sizes compared to ready made things.




I was thinking the same thing about the elastic waist.  Do you know if that's what the twirl skirt has?  I looks like it.

I do have a couple of CarlaC's patterns, including bowling shirt, easyfit pants, and stripwork jumper.  I just hate to go to all the work (and $) if it won't fit.  I guess that's why I'm looking for something forgiving -- like the elastic waist.


----------



## NiniMorris

I made Carla C's version of the patchwork twirl skirt.  It is VERY forgiving on the size!  The elastic waist makes it perfect..for those of us who have children who constantly change the size they are!  I made the girls a patchwork twirl for our upcoming trip...sometime last February I think.  I left the side seam (where you sew the elastic closed) open so I can adjust it before we go!

I also like the Vida as well...you can add more or less elastic in the side to change the fit.

As everyone else has said, Carla C goes more on measurements than size...but if all you know is the size...you can still go from there.

My 'models' aren't always cooperative, so some times I have to guess.  I think I am going to find a child's size mannequin for those times when I need a model and they aren't available!



Nini


----------



## aboveH20

*tonyslady*

Is this what you were looking for?





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I am so excited about this one..... alright, I can say that about all of the upcoming outfits I have planned for our trip.
> But here is Juliet's Jedi shirt------from the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back


----------



## DisneyKings

I'm looking for the following machine designs, can anyone help?
Chip-n-dale, brer rabbit, rosetta, silvermist

I think brer rabbit is going to be the hardest to find.  I'm wanting to applique these in ther 4x4 size to go on autograph quilts next to the autograph (since they can't read yet)  I have the other designs I need from Heather.


----------



## rie'smom

DisneyKings said:


> I'm looking for the following machine designs, can anyone help?
> Chip-n-dale, brer rabbit, rosetta, silvermist
> 
> I think brer rabbit is going to be the hardest to find.  I'm wanting to applique these in ther 4x4 size to go on autograph quilts next to the autograph (since they can't read yet)  I have the other designs I need from Heather.



http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=25_197
http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=467_150
http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=rosetta
http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=silvermist


----------



## NiniMorris

DisneyKings said:


> I'm looking for the following machine designs, can anyone help?
> Chip-n-dale, brer rabbit, rosetta, silvermist
> 
> I think brer rabbit is going to be the hardest to find.  I'm wanting to applique these in ther 4x4 size to go on autograph quilts next to the autograph (since they can't read yet)  I have the other designs I need from Heather.




I can't help with the search...but I am soooo jealous!  That is what I wanted to do this trip...but it is not going to be physically possible for me to get it done.  Please share lots and lots of pictures!

Nini


----------



## Tonyslady

aboveH20 said:


> *tonyslady*
> 
> Is this what you were looking for?




YES! that's it tytytytytyty so glad i'm not going crazy...crazier. I love this dress and am going to try to do something like it for dd.


----------



## erikawolf2004

queenvickitoria said:


> I've already asked over on the hints and tips part of this DisBoard, but I thought you guys would be a good group to ask too.  (I'm really new to this board, so please be gentle if I'm not doing something right.)
> 
> So my sister and I are planning on going to Disney World this summer. Since I just finished my Halloween costume (Snow White) I now need something else to sew. My sister and I thought it would be cool if I made up some tops that kinda look like the princess dresses. (My sister insists on nothing too "little girly" since we're both in our early twenties)  So far I've made a mock-up of Sleeping Beauty just to get an idea of a pattern and whatnot. I'm so excited! I love sewing (this is the first time I'm making up my own patterns) and being a "princess" will be even more fun! I was thinking it would be cool to make shorts in the color of each princesses' skirt for a complete outfit, but I can't convince my sister to go that far!  I'm going to make a shirt for each day we are there!
> I'm planning on making shirts inspired by:
> Aurora
> Snow White
> Belle
> Cinderella
> Esmeralda
> Pocahontas
> Minnie
> and Tinkerbell
> 
> 
> *My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  Please ignore the different colored thread and awful looking fabric.  Since I'm just playing around with stuff, I cut up a bedsheet I found at Goodwill for $2 and just using up old thread.  I'm planning on shirring a few more inches on the real thing and making the peplum in a lighter pink.  I also plan on redoing the collar thing so it's more pointed and so my sister can actually move her arms!  Maybe make it larger and put elastic in the bottom?  Still thinking on that one.  If you've got ideas, let me know!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5068667641/in/photostream/
> I now need to find some pink fabric!
> 
> Oh and here's my Snow White dress I made for Halloween.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5069837164/in/photostream/
> 
> I guess I don't know how to put the pictures in my post, but here the links to them.
> Thanks for your help and ideas!  I really do appreciate it!!!
> Sorry for it being such a long post!  Peace!



I think these are both super cute!  How fun to wear!!!!  I don't think you would have any problems wearing these tops in the park.  Please post the other tops when you make them.


----------



## mom2OandE

queenvickitoria said:


> I've already asked over on the hints and tips part of this DisBoard, but I thought you guys would be a good group to ask too.  (I'm really new to this board, so please be gentle if I'm not doing something right.)
> 
> So my sister and I are planning on going to Disney World this summer. Since I just finished my Halloween costume (Snow White) I now need something else to sew. My sister and I thought it would be cool if I made up some tops that kinda look like the princess dresses. (My sister insists on nothing too "little girly" since we're both in our early twenties)  So far I've made a mock-up of Sleeping Beauty just to get an idea of a pattern and whatnot. I'm so excited! I love sewing (this is the first time I'm making up my own patterns) and being a "princess" will be even more fun! I was thinking it would be cool to make shorts in the color of each princesses' skirt for a complete outfit, but I can't convince my sister to go that far!  I'm going to make a shirt for each day we are there!
> I'm planning on making shirts inspired by:
> Aurora
> Snow White
> Belle
> Cinderella
> Esmeralda
> Pocahontas
> Minnie
> and Tinkerbell
> 
> 
> *My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  Please ignore the different colored thread and awful looking fabric.  Since I'm just playing around with stuff, I cut up a bedsheet I found at Goodwill for $2 and just using up old thread.  I'm planning on shirring a few more inches on the real thing and making the peplum in a lighter pink.  I also plan on redoing the collar thing so it's more pointed and so my sister can actually move her arms!  Maybe make it larger and put elastic in the bottom?  Still thinking on that one.  If you've got ideas, let me know!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5068667641/in/photostream/
> I now need to find some pink fabric!
> 
> Oh and here's my Snow White dress I made for Halloween.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5069837164/in/photostream/
> 
> I guess I don't know how to put the pictures in my post, but here the links to them.
> Thanks for your help and ideas!  I really do appreciate it!!!
> Sorry for it being such a long post!  Peace!



Looks great!  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## DisneyKings

rie'smom said:


> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=25_197
> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=467_150
> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=rosetta
> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=silvermist



THANK YOU!!!  I knew someone would know if they were out there!  I'll have to contact her & see if she can do it in 4x4 though since my quilt squares are 5.5"....



NiniMorris said:


> I can't help with the search...but I am soooo jealous!  That is what I wanted to do this trip...but it is not going to be physically possible for me to get it done.  Please share lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> Nini



These are for the quilt squares we had signed LAST year, that have just been sitting in my office!  We did pillowcases this year, so for Christmas they will get their quilts with matching pillowcases.  I have never made a quilt before, but someone I work with does so I'm going to make her help me on our next work trip!


----------



## rie'smom

DisneyKings said:


> THANK YOU!!!  I knew someone would know if they were out there!  I'll have to contact her & see if she can do it in 4x4 though !



You're welcome!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Last weekend I finished three dresses that I have been working on for a while and then last night some friends came over and we sewed and I almost finished by dd's Christmas Princess dress, I love it!!!  And she almost wouldn't let me take it off. I just need to finish the bottom, I think I want to add a lacey trim or something.

Her Halloween dress





Alice Dress for Afternoon Tea at the GF









Christmas Dress...I really should have used more fabric on the skirt, but it still came out cute.





And the Christmas Princess dress.








and now with twirl








This dress was an inspiration from many of you-thank you!!!


----------



## miprender

queenvickitoria said:


> *My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  Please ignore the different colored thread and awful looking fabric.  Since I'm just playing around with stuff, I cut up a bedsheet I found at Goodwill for $2 and just using up old thread.  I'm planning on shirring a few more inches on the real thing and making the peplum in a lighter pink.  I also plan on redoing the collar thing so it's more pointed and so my sister can actually move her arms!  Maybe make it larger and put elastic in the bottom?  Still thinking on that one.  If you've got ideas, let me know!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5068667641/in/photostream/
> I now need to find some pink fabric!
> !  Peace!



That shirt looks great. I don't see any problem either.




babynala said:


> I wanted to share these pictures of the bags I made for Madison's big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Aivilo Messenger bag pattern from YCMT for the big bags and an ITH design for the zippered bags.  I used Pickle Pie's zippered bag pattern from SWAK.  These were the large bags for the 5X7 hoop.
> 
> I really need to get my kids costumes started so I can do some more big gives.



 Those came out great!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in to share my exciting news....Our house is sold and closed on!  We are no longer home owners!  This is the first time in a LONG time that we are totally debt free!  Of course, we are already looking for a house!  But at least not we know our Disney trip is a definite!



 Congrats!!!



annegirl said:


> I am still learning... I'm pretty much learning to sew as I go along but here are the twirl skirts I made for our two little girls (5 and 1 on the trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the Feliz party dress on here I just had to have one. Here are my first feliz' They are a surprise for my older daughter so I had to take pictures hung up but I did put the little one's on her.



Great job!


----------



## miprender

erikawolf2004 said:


> Last weekend I finished three dresses that I have been working on for a while and then last night some friends came over and we sewed and I almost finished by dd's Christmas Princess dress, I love it!!!  And she almost wouldn't let me take it off. I just need to finish the bottom, I think I want to add a lacey trim or something.
> 
> Her Halloween dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress for Afternoon Tea at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Dress...I really should have used more fabric on the skirt, but it still came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Christmas Princess dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was an inspiration from many of you-thank you!!!



OMG... those are beautiful. No wonder why your little girl didn't want to take them off.


----------



## billwendy

All Right Everyone!!! REady for a Quick one???? Those who already said they would help - get your sewing machines ready!!! lol!!!! Mom is filling out the form for us ASAP and Im calling the coordinator tomorrow!!!! Mom, Dad and 3 little boys!! This will be so fun!! I prepared mom that it might not be as big as the other ones she has seen, and she understands that we are very close to their ship date.....She said that she is so surprised and happy about the Big Give and that Michael will be sooooooo surprised!!! This is why we do it, right??????? Will be so much fun!!! SPread the word and keep checking the boards!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

erikawolf2004 said:


> Last weekend I finished three dresses that I have been working on for a while and then last night some friends came over and we sewed and I almost finished by dd's Christmas Princess dress, I love it!!!  And she almost wouldn't let me take it off. I just need to finish the bottom, I think I want to add a lacey trim or something.
> 
> Her Halloween dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress for Afternoon Tea at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Dress...I really should have used more fabric on the skirt, but it still came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Christmas Princess dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now with twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was an inspiration from many of you-thank you!!!



Very nice work!  I really like the Alice In Wonderland dress fabrics and the Christmas Princess dress fabrics.  They're just a little differernt from what I'm used to ordinarily seeing and I thinks that what makes them so appealing to me.  Just beautiful!





billwendy said:


> All Right Everyone!!! REady for a Quick one???? Those who already said they would help - get your sewing machines ready!!! lol!!!! Mom is filling out the form for us ASAP and Im calling the coordinator tomorrow!!!! Mom, Dad and 3 little boys!! This will be so fun!! I prepared mom that it might not be as big as the other ones she has seen, and she understands that we are very close to their ship date.....She said that she is so surprised and happy about the Big Give and that Michael will be sooooooo surprised!!! This is why we do it, right??????? Will be so much fun!!! SPread the word and keep checking the boards!!!!



Yeah! -- I said I would help and I will.  I actually am going to PM with what I'd possibly like to do because I know I have access to a particular fabric.  I'm just thrilled that the ship date is a couple of days after Halloween because now I can positively get done what I'd like to.


----------



## VBAndrea

*QUESTION*

I only hand applique and generally put a lining under what I applique.  For example, If I applique on a Vida I put a muslin lining under what I applique so it doesn't itch.

I have, however, started making the bowling shirts without lining them and my ds likes them much better that way.  I haven't done any with applique since I started doing it that way, but do any of you do applique and not put a lining on the underside?  I guess it would work if I used tear away stabilizer, but I've found I get better applique results with the cut away stabilizer and I can't (or fear) cut it close enough to get rid of all the stabilizer.

So what do you do?     And I hope I didn't make this as clear as mud!


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I only hand applique and generally put a lining under what I applique.  For example, If I applique on a Vida I put a muslin lining under what I applique so it doesn't itch.
> 
> I have, however, started making the bowling shirts without lining them and my ds likes them much better that way.  I haven't done any with applique since I started doing it that way, but do any of you do applique and not put a lining on the underside?  I guess it would work if I used tear away stabilizer, but I've found I get better applique results with the cut away stabilizer and I can't (or fear) cut it close enough to get rid of all the stabilizer.
> 
> So what do you do?     And I hope I didn't make this as clear as mud!



OK...here is what I do.  I never have a need to line the applique...unless..there is a lot of it (like numerous panels) or if I know the person wearing it is especially sensitive to itchies.  But if I need to line, I use Tender Touch iron on AFTER the applique is finished.  It is a added step, but is very easy and quick to do.  So far I have had good results with it.


Nini


----------



## babynala

mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in to share my exciting news....Our house is sold and closed on!  We are no longer home owners!  This is the first time in a LONG time that we are totally debt free!  Of course, we are already looking for a house!  But at least not we know our Disney trip is a definite!


Congrats.  I imagine it feels so good to finally sell your house in this market!



annegirl said:


> I am still learning... I'm pretty much learning to sew as I go along but here are the twirl skirts I made for our two little girls (5 and 1 on the trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the Feliz party dress on here I just had to have one. Here are my first feliz' They are a surprise for my older daughter so I had to take pictures hung up but I did put the little one's on her.


Wow, these are great!  



aboveH20 said:


> I posted recently saying I'd like to sew for Big Gives but am feeling intimidated about sewing for someone else.   As I saw your shirts and skirts, my optimistic little brain thought they might be something I could do.
> 
> It's not that I'm a beginniner sewer (nor experienced by any means), it's that I'm concerned about translating measurements to clothing that a real person is (hopefully) going to wear.  Do you think these outfits would be a good place to start?
> 
> I want me and my clothing to end up  NOT !


I think you would be good with the elastic waist skirts and shorts/pants.  A few of my DD's skirts were a little short on our last trip but nothing x-rated.  If I thought they were way too short I would have just made her wear some bike shorts underneath.  Her younger, shorter, cousin went to Disney about 2 months after our trip and wore a few of her outfits and they looked cute on her too.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Last weekend I finished three dresses that I have been working on for a while and then last night some friends came over and we sewed and I almost finished by dd's Christmas Princess dress, I love it!!!  And she almost wouldn't let me take it off. I just need to finish the bottom, I think I want to add a lacey trim or something.
> 
> Her Halloween dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress for Afternoon Tea at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Dress...I really should have used more fabric on the skirt, but it still came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Christmas Princess dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now with twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress was an inspiration from many of you-thank you!!!


You have been busy.  The Alice dress is really pretty.  I love that red fabric you used.  Your Christmas Princess dress is beautiful.  I can see that your daughter really loves it.  



VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I only hand applique and generally put a lining under what I applique.  For example, If I applique on a Vida I put a muslin lining under what I applique so it doesn't itch.
> 
> I have, however, started making the bowling shirts without lining them and my ds likes them much better that way.  I haven't done any with applique since I started doing it that way, but do any of you do applique and not put a lining on the underside?  I guess it would work if I used tear away stabilizer, but I've found I get better applique results with the cut away stabilizer and I can't (or fear) cut it close enough to get rid of all the stabilizer.
> 
> So what do you do?  And I hope I didn't make this as clear as mud!


As the OP suggested I would use a product designed for this.  I recently bought some Dream Weave from Floriani because this is what the shop had.  I've never used another product but imagine they are all pretty similar.


----------



## aksunshine

Cannot applique or embroider on onesies...


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> I finished my first Feliz!  Thanks for everyone's help and inspirations!  I'm posting from my iPhone. And will have to post the photos in seperate posts



Awesome.



jas0202 said:


> I finished my "Disney Bag" to throw under the stroller in the parks.  DH says, "It screams Minnie mouse pretty loudly..."  and I said that I knew it and I loved it!
> 
> Here's the outside of the tote, you can't really see, but there's a zipper on the top.  I conquered my fear of sewing a zipper!! ...pardon the yucky cell phone pics...



Great job.  Of course it screams Minnie Mouse, did he not realize that it was supposed to do that?



squirrel said:


> I'm back from my trip.  My niece got a lot of compliments on her dresses.  I didn't make it to Hancock's to get fabric on the way home, but I did get some fabric at Wal-Mart.  I went a little crazy (spent almost $50) as I can't get any up here as our Wal-Mart doesn't sell it anymore.
> 
> When I got home and started looking through my mail I found out that Fabricland will now carry some Disney Fabric!
> 
> When you start your stash do you wash the fabric before storing it or wait til you are going to make something and then wash?
> 
> I haven't started reading what everyone has been up to over the past two weeks.



Lucky you.  I see that on the Website for the Western stores, but nothing yet for the central stores where I am.



babynala said:


> Queenvickitoria - I love your snow white dress and aurora shirt.  The shirt is really cute.  I'm not sure how Disney would react to it.  I wouldn't think they would be bothered too much because it is not exactly like Aurora but you never know.  I think if you just wore regular pants and didn't have a crown on you would probably be OK.
> 
> I wanted to share these pictures of the bags I made for Madison's big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Aivilo Messenger bag pattern from YCMT for the big bags and an ITH design for the zippered bags.  I used Pickle Pie's zippered bag pattern from SWAK.  These were the large bags for the 5X7 hoop.
> 
> I really need to get my kids costumes started so I can do some more big gives.



Those are great.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in to share my exciting news....Our house is sold and closed on!  We are no longer home owners!  This is the first time in a LONG time that we are totally debt free!  Of course, we are already looking for a house!  But at least not we know our Disney trip is a definite!



Congratulations!!



annegirl said:


> I am still learning... I'm pretty much learning to sew as I go along but here are the twirl skirts I made for our two little girls (5 and 1 on the trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the Feliz party dress on here I just had to have one. Here are my first feliz' They are a surprise for my older daughter so I had to take pictures hung up but I did put the little one's on her.



Love the twirl skirts, and the Feliz are gorgeous.  I never seem to want to use solids, but I should more often, cause this is great.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Last weekend I finished three dresses that I have been working on for a while and then last night some friends came over and we sewed and I almost finished by dd's Christmas Princess dress, I love it!!!  And she almost wouldn't let me take it off. I just need to finish the bottom, I think I want to add a lacey trim or something.
> 
> Her Halloween dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress for Afternoon Tea at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Dress...I really should have used more fabric on the skirt, but it still came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Christmas Princess dress.



Whoa, you have been busy.  Love everything.  The fabrics on the Alice and the Christmas Princess are great.  Something I would pick for quilts or wall hangings, but I would not have thought for Children's clothes.  Guess I have to open my mind to everything, cause they look gorgeous.



VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I only hand applique and generally put a lining under what I applique.  For example, If I applique on a Vida I put a muslin lining under what I applique so it doesn't itch.
> 
> I have, however, started making the bowling shirts without lining them and my ds likes them much better that way.  I haven't done any with applique since I started doing it that way, but do any of you do applique and not put a lining on the underside?  I guess it would work if I used tear away stabilizer, but I've found I get better applique results with the cut away stabilizer and I can't (or fear) cut it close enough to get rid of all the stabilizer.
> 
> So what do you do?     And I hope I didn't make this as clear as mud!



I don't usually line under applique, and my kids handle it.  Some may be more sensitive than others tho.  I also don't line my bowling shirts.  My DS says they are too stiff with the lining and don't 'flow right'.


----------



## clairemolly

aksunshine said:


> Cannot applique or embroider on onesies...



Oh no!  Why not?  I am getting ready to do some for our trip for Gavin...I was hoping it wouldn't be too hard.  I am running out of time.  

Did you try undoing the side seam?  That's what my MIL does when she does them.


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'd think anything with an elastic waist is a safe bet, it's pretty forgiving, especially if the mothers aren't totally accurate with their measurements, something that non-sewers sometimes have trouble with.  And I think that someone already mentioned CarlaC's patterns being a safe bet too...much of what she does is based on measurements and not actual pattern pieces, and they run pretty good on sizes compared to ready made!





NiniMorris said:


> I made Carla C's version of the patchwork twirl skirt.  It is VERY forgiving on the size!  The elastic waist makes it perfect..for those of us who have children who constantly change the size they are!  I made the girls a patchwork twirl for our upcoming trip...sometime last February I think.  I left the side seam (where you sew the elastic closed) open so I can adjust it before we go!
> 
> I also like the Vida as well...you can add more or less elastic in the side to change the fit.
> 
> 
> Nini





babynala said:


> I think you would be good with the elastic waist skirts and shorts/pants.  A few of my DD's skirts were a little short on our last trip but nothing x-rated.  If I thought they were way too short I would have just made her wear some bike shorts underneath.  Her younger, shorter, cousin went to Disney about 2 months after our trip and wore a few of her outfits and they looked cute on her too.



If they say the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step, then I guess any sewing project begins with a shopping trip! 

I've wanted a serger, but never really felt as though I NEEDED one.  Now I'm thinking it's indispensible for clothing construction, correct?  If I were to make the patchwork twirl every time two patches are joined I assume they are sergered together.  

My husband's out golfing, and I always try to do something fun while he's having fun (usually I can't think of anything).  What could be more fun than buying a serger?   ( <--- still my favorite smiley)


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> OK...here is what I do.  I never have a need to line the applique...unless..there is a lot of it (like numerous panels) or if I know the person wearing it is especially sensitive to itchies.  But if I need to line, I use Tender Touch iron on AFTER the applique is finished.  It is a added step, but is very easy and quick to do.  So far I have had good results with it.
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you!  My son isn't particularly sensitive but my dd is.  I also signed up for the Big Give and thought if I do any applique work it would be best to line it.  I'll look for the Tender Touch Iron On next time I'm at Hancock's or Joanne's which should be soon as Wally World didn't have half the fabric I need for Halloween costumes.



babynala said:


> As the OP suggested I would use a product designed for this.  I recently bought some Dream Weave from Floriani because this is what the shop had.  I've never used another product but imagine they are all pretty similar.



Thanks for your input as well.  I had no clue they sold such things.



tricia said:


> I don't usually line under applique, and my kids handle it.  Some may be more sensitive than others tho.  I also don't line my bowling shirts.  My DS says they are too stiff with the lining and don't 'flow right'.



My DS has never complained about lined bowling shirts and on the ones I did applique for our last trip I lined them.  Since I have stopped lining them as I read on here that a lot of you don't and it saves me a step, but I was concerned if I wanted to do unlined ones for a Big Give and have applique on them -- you never know if kids are going to be sensitive or not.  Thanks for your advice as well


----------



## cburkedavis

Okay, coming out of lurkerdom here to tell y'all how very inspiring this thread is.  I'm a novice sewer, but I've purchased my first YCMT pattern by CarlaC and will get started tonight.

I signed up for the big give group, and while I won't be sewing for anyone for a while, I love to scrapbook and can't wait to help make some fun autograph books for these kids and their families.

Thanks for all the great advice and inspiration y'all provide!

Colleen


----------



## Honeymooner04

I tried something new this weekend and made an over the shoulder bag for my 4 year old to carry her autograph book in at the parks.  I used the One Hour Hipster from YCMT and it turned out really cute.  I didn't use the fusible fleece though because I think it would make it too bulky and I shortened the straps to make it a more manageable link for my princess.  She loves it!


----------



## ellenbenny

cburkedavis said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkerdom here to tell y'all how very inspiring this thread is.  I'm a novice sewer, but I've purchased my first YCMT pattern by CarlaC and will get started tonight.
> 
> I signed up for the big give group, and while I won't be sewing for anyone for a while, I love to scrapbook and can't wait to help make some fun autograph books for these kids and their families.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice and inspiration y'all provide!
> 
> Colleen



Welcome, and I can't wait to see pictures of your creations!



Honeymooner04 said:


> I tried something new this weekend and made an over the shoulder bag for my 4 year old to carry her autograph book in at the parks.  I used the One Hour Hipster from YCMT and it turned out really cute.  I didn't use the fusible fleece though because I think it would make it too bulky and I shortened the straps to make it a more manageable link for my princess.  She loves it!



Very cute!


----------



## annegirl

Honeymooner04 said:


> I tried something new this weekend and made an over the shoulder bag for my 4 year old to carry her autograph book in at the parks.  I used the One Hour Hipster from YCMT and it turned out really cute.  I didn't use the fusible fleece though because I think it would make it too bulky and I shortened the straps to make it a more manageable link for my princess.  She loves it!



What a great idea! I hadn't thought of that. I figured we would just put the autograph book in the backpack but I like this idea so much better! I'm going to have to copy your idea!


----------



## princessmom29

aksunshine said:


> Cannot applique or embroider on onesies...


 did you try floating it on a peice of sticky back with a 4x4 hoop? I have a friend that can do them this way, but i have never tried.


----------



## billwendy

*NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!*

Hi Everyone - this is the one we've been chatting about!!! This will be super easy because it just shirts and accessories/pixie dust!!! Its going to be Mom, Dad, Michael (wish child) and Lance (the baby is staying home). 

The boys wear S and XS tshirt, Mom is a M, Dad is a L size. They LOVE to match, so hopefully we can work together to pull off family shirts for the parks they are going to!!!! 

The ship date is November 3!!! 

If you think you can help, head on over to the Big Give Board!!! YAY!!!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69507&threadid=768805&page=1#6251268

If you havent joined us before, we'd love for you to sign up!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Wendy - I went over and signed up!  Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Wendy - I went over and signed up!  Thanks for organizing this!



Thanks Kim!!!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


> Very nice work!  I really like the Alice In Wonderland dress fabrics and the Christmas Princess dress fabrics.  They're just a little differernt from what I'm used to ordinarily seeing and I thinks that what makes them so appealing to me.  Just beautiful!



"You have been busy. The Alice dress is really pretty. I love that red fabric you used. Your Christmas Princess dress is beautiful. I can see that your daughter really loves it." 


Thank you so much!  I wanted something totally fun, different and unexpected for the Alice dress...I love the way it came out.


----------



## HeatherSue

aboveH20 said:


> *tonyslady*
> 
> Is this what you were looking for?


That outfit is awesome!! I really love it!!  Very unique!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Last weekend I finished three dresses that I have been working on for a while and then last night some friends came over and we sewed and I almost finished by dd's Christmas Princess dress, I love it!!!  And she almost wouldn't let me take it off. I just need to finish the bottom, I think I want to add a lacey trim or something.
> 
> Her Halloween dress


Everything is so cute!! My favorite is the Christmas princess dress!  That is absolutely fabulous!!  I would love it if you posted that on my facebook fan page!!  



VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I only hand applique and generally put a lining under what I applique.  For example, If I applique on a Vida I put a muslin lining under what I applique so it doesn't itch.
> 
> I have, however, started making the bowling shirts without lining them and my ds likes them much better that way.  I haven't done any with applique since I started doing it that way, but do any of you do applique and not put a lining on the underside?  I guess it would work if I used tear away stabilizer, but I've found I get better applique results with the cut away stabilizer and I can't (or fear) cut it close enough to get rid of all the stabilizer.
> 
> So what do you do?     And I hope I didn't make this as clear as mud!


I use a product that is sold by the yard at JoAnn called Fusi-Knit Tricot Interfacing.  Here's a link:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd14459
You can buy it by the yard at the store, but this link is for a whole bolt.  



aksunshine said:


> Cannot applique or embroider on onesies...


Why not? I've embroidered onto onesies before by floating them and not hooping them.  You just have to keep constant watch to make sure the onesie doesn't get eaten by the machine.  



cburkedavis said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkerdom here to tell y'all how very inspiring this thread is.  I'm a novice sewer, but I've purchased my first YCMT pattern by CarlaC and will get started tonight.
> 
> I signed up for the big give group, and while I won't be sewing for anyone for a while, I love to scrapbook and can't wait to help make some fun autograph books for these kids and their families.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice and inspiration y'all provide!
> 
> Colleen


!!!  We're so glad to have you here!



Honeymooner04 said:


> I tried something new this weekend and made an over the shoulder bag for my 4 year old to carry her autograph book in at the parks.  I used the One Hour Hipster from YCMT and it turned out really cute.  I didn't use the fusible fleece though because I think it would make it too bulky and I shortened the straps to make it a more manageable link for my princess.  She loves it!


Adorable!! The bag is great, too! 



billwendy said:


> *NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!*
> 
> Hi Everyone - this is the one we've been chatting about!!! This will be super easy because it just shirts and accessories/pixie dust!!! Its going to be Mom, Dad, Michael (wish child) and Lance (the baby is staying home).
> 
> The boys wear S and XS tshirt, Mom is a M, Dad is a L size. They LOVE to match, so hopefully we can work together to pull off family shirts for the parks they are going to!!!!
> 
> The ship date is November 3!!!
> 
> If you think you can help, head on over to the Big Give Board!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69507&threadid=768805&page=1#6251268
> 
> If you havent joined us before, we'd love for you to sign up!!!!


Wendy, I can't tell you how much I appreciate all you do with the Big Gives.  Thank you so much.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi Heather!


----------



## babynala

cburkedavis said:


> Okay, coming out of lurkerdom here to tell y'all how very inspiring this thread is.  I'm a novice sewer, but I've purchased my first YCMT pattern by CarlaC and will get started tonight.
> 
> I signed up for the big give group, and while I won't be sewing for anyone for a while, I love to scrapbook and can't wait to help make some fun autograph books for these kids and their families.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice and inspiration y'all provide!
> 
> Colleen


Welcome.  You are on a good path with a CarlaC pattern.  Feel free to post any questions that you might have and don't forget to share a picture of your creation.  



Honeymooner04 said:


> I tried something new this weekend and made an over the shoulder bag for my 4 year old to carry her autograph book in at the parks.  I used the One Hour Hipster from YCMT and it turned out really cute.  I didn't use the fusible fleece though because I think it would make it too bulky and I shortened the straps to make it a more manageable link for my princess.  She loves it!


That is a really cute bag.  



billwendy said:


> *NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!*
> 
> Hi Everyone - this is the one we've been chatting about!!! This will be super easy because it just shirts and accessories/pixie dust!!! Its going to be Mom, Dad, Michael (wish child) and Lance (the baby is staying home).
> 
> The boys wear S and XS tshirt, Mom is a M, Dad is a L size. They LOVE to match, so hopefully we can work together to pull off family shirts for the parks they are going to!!!!
> 
> The ship date is November 3!!!
> 
> If you think you can help, head on over to the Big Give Board!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69507&threadid=768805&page=1#6251268
> 
> If you havent joined us before, we'd love for you to sign up!!!!


Where do you guys usually get matching shirts for a family?  I have found that the shirts at JoAnn's and Michael's usually shrink more then a regular shirt.  Do you buy the next size up or just go with the size listed in the give?


----------



## jessica52877

babynala said:


> Welcome.  You are on a good path with a CarlaC pattern.  Feel free to post any questions that you might have and don't forget to share a picture of your creation.
> 
> 
> That is a really cute bag.
> 
> 
> Where do you guys usually get matching shirts for a family?  I have found that the shirts at JoAnn's and Michael's usually shrink more then a regular shirt.  Do you buy the next size up or just go with the size listed in the give?



If I know it shrinks, I go with the size that will match the size they asked for once it shrinks. Hope that makes sense. So, yes, a bigger size usually.

I just shipped out 5 sesame street shirts. The lady got a size 3t, 2t and size 4's and they all were the same size when laid on top of each other! Sizing is crazy sometimes!


----------



## billwendy

babynala said:


> Where do you guys usually get matching shirts for a family?  I have found that the shirts at JoAnn's and Michael's usually shrink more then a regular shirt.  Do you buy the next size up or just go with the size listed in the give?



I usually get mine at Michaels or Walmart or we have a discount store called Foreman Mills that has shirts. I just was them in cold and hang dry and they seem to be okay in the size the family asks for.  Sometimes if I cant totally match, I'll coordinate. Im going to do Heathers Fab 5 characters that are resting on their elbows for this family - I think Im going to do each shirt a different solid color so they coordinate.

Heather - Thanks for all YOU do for the Big Gives!!!  We all work together, right? I just feel I cannot give back enough for what everyone did for Daniel's Big Give!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> I usually get mine at Michaels or Walmart or we have a discount store called Foreman Mills that has shirts. I just was them in cold and hang dry and they seem to be okay in the size the family asks for.  Sometimes if I cant totally match, I'll coordinate. Im going to do Heathers Fab 5 characters that are resting on their elbows for this family - I think Im going to do each shirt a different solid color so they coordinate.
> 
> Heather - Thanks for all YOU do for the Big Gives!!!  We all work together, right? I just feel I cannot give back enough for what everyone did for Daniel's Big Give!!!!



I like to wash in warm and dry on high heat! LOL! Atleast I know I make things shrink. I like to tell myself that is why my pants size is so large! 

Thanks Wendy for putting this together so quickly. I am much better at making stuff for the families then following along anymore.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, and I like walmart for adult t's. Fruit of the Loom are my favorite for men's/unisex or white stag for women. Still nice and thick without a huge price tag. Of course harder to come by color wise what I want when I want it. I also order from jiffyshirts.com alot. As long as I order 2 shirts I am good with the shipping, but that is where the kids sizes are a bit crazy sometimes. It takes a learning curve to actually get what you want it seems.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> I only hand applique and generally put a lining under what I applique.  For example, If I applique on a Vida I put a muslin lining under what I applique so it doesn't itch.
> 
> I have, however, started making the bowling shirts without lining them and my ds likes them much better that way.  I haven't done any with applique since I started doing it that way, but do any of you do applique and not put a lining on the underside?  I guess it would work if I used tear away stabilizer, but I've found I get better applique results with the cut away stabilizer and I can't (or fear) cut it close enough to get rid of all the stabilizer.
> 
> So what do you do?     And I hope I didn't make this as clear as mud!



I just use cutaway under my t-shirts and only once has anyone asked how to make it less stiff (which washing usually helps). Dallas has never said a word and neither has any of his friends whom I have made shirts for. 

I know some kids are more sensitive then others though. They are fine on my skin and my husbands too. I like the results I get with a nice cutaway, and tearaway is fine too on all of our skin, but I do think it is scratchier to the touch. On I don't notice a difference.


----------



## VBAndrea

HeatherSue said:


> I use a product that is sold by the yard at JoAnn called Fusi-Knit Tricot Interfacing.  Here's a link:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd14459
> You can buy it by the yard at the store, but this link is for a whole bolt.
> 
> Wendy, I can't tell you how much I appreciate all you do with the Big Gives.  Thank you so much.



Thanks Heather and great to see you here   I have been thinking about you a lot lately -- first and foremost for your family but I also had to dig through old threads to find pics of Sawyer's whale costume.  I am going to be doing a shark and dolphin this year and just purchsed the raglan hoodie pattern.  Any tips on making fins not too floppy?  I was either thinking some sort of sponge or foam lining.  And I was originally going to make tails off the back of the raglan but like how you did yours on the Easy Fits so I decided to go that route.

And I left your quote in about Wendy because I would like to second what you said.  I just joined the Big Give group and it looks like Wendy really puts her heart and soul into helping.



jessica52877 said:


> I just use cutaway under my t-shirts and only once has anyone asked how to make it less stiff (which washing usually helps). Dallas has never said a word and neither has any of his friends whom I have made shirts for.
> 
> I know some kids are more sensitive then others though. They are fine on my skin and my husbands too. I like the results I get with a nice cutaway, and tearaway is fine too on all of our skin, but I do think it is scratchier to the touch. On I don't notice a difference.


I have a stupid question then...do you just cut away the around the outside of the applique or do you cut into all the little interior detailed sections as well?  I have been cutting ALL of it out and for me it's impossible to get too close to the edges on tight corners and the like.  I have better luck with the cut away, but have found doing two layers of the tear away is much better than one.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> I have a stupid question then...do you just cut away the around the outside of the applique or do you cut into all the little interior detailed sections as well?  I have been cutting ALL of it out and for me it's impossible to get too close to the edges on tight corners and the like.  I have better luck with the cut away, but have found doing two layers of the tear away is much better than one.



I just cut around the outside and leave all of the inside.


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> I just cut around the outside and leave all of the inside.



Thanks -- I will have to try that.   *thinking of all the hours I've wasted cutting every little bit of stabilizer out that I possibly could*


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Anyone try to use PayPal today?  I can't seem to get it to work, the site keeps timing out and telling me to try again later...


----------



## sheridee32

aksunshine said:


> Cannot applique or embroider on onesies...



I made it on another piece of fabric then zigzaged it onto a onsie it was a jack from nitemare before christmas look on my face book page and you can see my grandson in it


----------



## erikawolf2004

HeatherSue said:


> Everything is so cute!! My favorite is the Christmas princess dress!  That is absolutely fabulous!!  I would love it if you posted that on my facebook fan page!!



Heather,  When I finish off the bottom I will take more pictures and post them on there  Love your files

Erika


----------



## ireland_nicole

HELP!!  please...
I wasn't officially part of Madison's big give, but am giving them my mom and my shirts from our last trip (I did ask first LOL- In a way I feel bad offering them "used" shirts, but having lost 60 lbs and my mom 30 we can't wear them anymore, and they were only worn once- and are the right size)

Anyhoo- I don't have their address, and I really need it ASAP- can anyone pm me?

TIA
Nicole


----------



## clairemolly

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Anyone try to use PayPal today?  I can't seem to get it to work, the site keeps timing out and telling me to try again later...



I was able to use it this morning, but not this afternoon.


----------



## SallyfromDE

queenvickitoria said:


> I've already asked over on the hints and tips part of this DisBoard, but I thought you guys would be a good group to ask too.  (I'm really new to this board, so please be gentle if I'm not doing something right.)
> 
> So my sister and I are planning on going to Disney World this summer. Since I just finished my Halloween costume (Snow White) I now need something else to sew. My sister and I thought it would be cool if I made up some tops that kinda look like the princess dresses. (My sister insists on nothing too "little girly" since we're both in our early twenties)  So far I've made a mock-up of Sleeping Beauty just to get an idea of a pattern and whatnot. I'm so excited! I love sewing (this is the first time I'm making up my own patterns) and being a "princess" will be even more fun! I was thinking it would be cool to make shorts in the color of each princesses' skirt for a complete outfit, but I can't convince my sister to go that far!  I'm going to make a shirt for each day we are there!
> I'm planning on making shirts inspired by:
> Aurora
> Snow White
> Belle
> Cinderella
> Esmeralda
> Pocahontas
> Minnie
> and Tinkerbell
> 
> 
> *My problem is, I know that Disney doesn't want people in costume. (I guess it's ok around Halloween??  But we're going in the summer)  So, do you think my mock-up looks too much like a costume? And if we show up at the gate in things that are "too much like a costume" will we get kicked out?*
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  Please ignore the different colored thread and awful looking fabric.  Since I'm just playing around with stuff, I cut up a bedsheet I found at Goodwill for $2 and just using up old thread.  I'm planning on shirring a few more inches on the real thing and making the peplum in a lighter pink.  I also plan on redoing the collar thing so it's more pointed and so my sister can actually move her arms!  Maybe make it larger and put elastic in the bottom?  Still thinking on that one.  If you've got ideas, let me know!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5068667641/in/photostream/
> I now need to find some pink fabric!
> 
> Oh and here's my Snow White dress I made for Halloween.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54751787@N06/5069837164/in/photostream/
> 
> I guess I don't know how to put the pictures in my post, but here the links to them.
> Thanks for your help and ideas!  I really do appreciate it!!!
> Sorry for it being such a long post!  Peace!



I can't wait to see the rest of the tops you come up with. The dress is great also. I like the idea. I got the impression Disney doesn't want gowns in the parks, to confuse the little ones. Which makes sense. We were in Epcot in June, there were 3 girls about 20 walking around in purchased princess gowns and no one stopped them.


----------



## McDuck

I'm finishing up my third of nine outfits for our disney trip.  Fourth outfit is going to be a Simply Sweet top with Easy Fit pants.  I want to do the empire waist jumper bodice in aqua with just the hemmed skirt in a wintry Pooh fabric..  I want to do cuffed Easy Fit pants (aqua with the Pooh fabric for cuffs).  Here's where I am stuck--the straps.  I don't know if the ruffled elastic straps will go well with the cuffed pants.  What do you all think? Thanks!!!

(Oh, and I forgot who because it's been pages since I posted last and I seem to lose my multiquotes frequently, but thank you so much for the compliments on my Mickey pockets!)


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

I love you all so much!!! Thank you for what you are doing for Michael today!!! We are doing pretty well!!! Here is what we could still use....shirts(sea world, Harry Potter, tie dye etc), Tote bag for Mom, eye spy bags (mom thinks the boys would love these), and some pixie dust - lol - can always use pixie dust!!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I love you all so much!!! Thank you for what you are doing for Michael today!!! We are doing pretty well!!! Here is what we could still use....shirts(sea world, Harry Potter, tie dye etc), Tote bag for Mom, eye spy bags (mom thinks the boys would love these), and some pixie dust - lol - can always use pixie dust!!!!! YAY!!!



I posted this to my friend. I think she has some made already. We'll see.



ireland_nicole said:


> HELP!!  please...
> I wasn't officially part of Madison's big give, but am giving them my mom and my shirts from our last trip (I did ask first LOL- In a way I feel bad offering them "used" shirts, but having lost 60 lbs and my mom 30 we can't wear them anymore, and they were only worn once- and are the right size)
> 
> Anyhoo- I don't have their address, and I really need it ASAP- can anyone pm me?
> 
> TIA
> Nicole



PM'd you



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Anyone try to use PayPal today?  I can't seem to get it to work, the site keeps timing out and telling me to try again later...



I used it around 9 am. My friend asked me the same thing, she was trying later on the day and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## cburkedavis

Just a quick reply to say thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  

I love the Princess/Christmas dress, it is gorgeous!

Now off to work on my new sewing project as well as some autograph books for Michael's big give


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> I used it around 9 am. My friend asked me the same thing, she was trying later on the day and couldn't get it to work.



Glad to know it wasn't just me!  I did finally get it to work.


----------



## billwendy

I got some pictures!!!! Here are some adorable pictures of Michael and his Family - although baby Alex isnt going, isnt he ADORABLE!!! Im thinking a mickey head with a binky would suit him perfectly!!! lol











Their Mom, Mindy  just posted that they are looking forward to Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise!!!! lol!! How cute is that!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I have been gone for about 9 days (week away with hubby).  We had a great vacation but now back at it and getting down to business.  

Just wanted to post and say that I have gone back and caught up on the last 13 or so pages that I missed.  Everything is great. I couldn't possibley quote on all the things I loved  I love all of the fall outfits (that applique on the fall feliz is fabulous), feliz's, bags, and the super cute little kids too!  The Christmas stripwork is beautiful!  

*Teresa and Heather* - I have been including your cousin and SIL in my prayers.  I hope they are healing quicker than expected.  

*Wendy* - praying for your stepfather.  Still swamped with orders so I am not able to help with the Big Gives yet,  but so proud of all of you for stepping in and organizing and making things for these precious little kids.  

*Alicia* - Your brother has been in my prayers today too.  My son-in-law is leaving in the morning for boot camp, so your story really hit home.  I pray your brother stays safe both in body and mind.  

*And last but not least...to all the new Disers*....Welcome and please stick around.  The outfits that I have seen so far are great and this is a super addicting forum.  You will be hooked in no time.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming....

I have to go and get busy!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my first Feliz.  It wasn't too hard to do, just a lot of steps.  Someone asked if I satin stitch all the little pieces and the answer is yes.  And the worst part of it is changing the thread and bobbin thread each time!  Ugh.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> simply beautiful and I love the front too! Was the design your art or did you have something for inspiration? I really like that this is so versetile- not limited to Thanksgiving. Super cute!



Thanks!  I intentionally made it so she could wear it all fall including Thanksgiving and her trip to the Pumpkin Patch.  Her teachers were cracking up b/c they said, oh look... Evelyn is all dressed to go to the farm!  Next time I will have to embellish a pair of overalls for her!

On another note... I am dealing with a nightmare.  My Facebook and personal email accounts we hacked.  I apologize if any of you were contacted.   The hackers are claiming that DH was injured and we are stuck in London.  This is so scary and I cant figure out how they got my password.  I can not even count how many hours I have spent trying to resolve this issue.  I am even filing a police report.  I am so worried that they know so much personal info, including my kids names, address, phone numbers and possibly our SS numbers.  I had to freeze our credit so they cant apply for instant credit using our names and SS numbers.  Such a pain.  Please be careful using FB!  The only thing I can think of is I logged into FB on my iPhone from an unsecured wireless network.


----------



## jeniamt

Since I just noticed that Madison received my package for her give I am excited to share what I made... dont mind the model, its my DD11 so the pants are little snug!:

I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.















BTW, the top is the free pattern from Oliver & S that someone posted a few weeks ago.  I cant remember who but THANKS!  Very cute, DD11 wants me to make a ton for her next summer.


----------



## CallMeKel77

Random question.....do any of you fabulous sew-ers SELL your customs after your beautiful kiddos grow out of them?


----------



## loganpaulsmom

HI all.. I am kind of new to DIS.. I guess because I can't go every year I usually only come back here when I am planning a trip.. Which I am So happy to say I am booked for the week of Mother's Day 2010, May.5th thru May 13th.. I am a family of 3.. Hubby, son and myself.. The last trip I took was in 2008 when my son was 3.. This trip I would love to coordinate our outfits.. I tried to look through the photos on here but with 200 pages after about 13 I just decided to write.. Can some of you post photos of matching father/son shirts and how about some mom outfits (last time i had a skirt made that looked like MIni mouse) this time I am up for tank tops that could potentially match the boys..
I am excited to see whats out there.. Christine


----------



## birdie757

I just wanted to throw this out to get some opinions...

I really want dd to wear a christmasy feliz...ruffles and all.  Now that Emily is here though I am really wanting them to match.  Any ideas on something similar to the Feliz for a 3 month old?  If I can't find something to do I will just do precious dresses since she will fit into the smallest size by then (She is almost there now actually!).  I am really finding a hard time period finding stuff to make for her right now...everything seems to start at 6 months.


----------



## jessica52877

loganpaulsmom said:


> HI all.. I am kind of new to DIS.. I guess because I can't go every year I usually only come back here when I am planning a trip.. Which I am So happy to say I am booked for the week of Mother's Day 2010, May.5th thru May 13th.. I am a family of 3.. Hubby, son and myself.. The last trip I took was in 2008 when my son was 3.. This trip I would love to coordinate our outfits.. I tried to look through the photos on here but with 200 pages after about 13 I just decided to write.. Can some of you post photos of matching father/son shirts and how about some mom outfits (last time i had a skirt made that looked like MIni mouse) this time I am up for tank tops that could potentially match the boys..
> I am excited to see whats out there.. Christine



I'll dig up some pictures. We usually always match or coordinate. 



CallMeKel77 said:


> Random question.....do any of you fabulous sew-ers SELL your customs after your beautiful kiddos grow out of them?



I used to, then I just started making them new for less.


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> I just wanted to throw this out to get some opinions...
> 
> I really want dd to wear a christmasy feliz...ruffles and all.  Now that Emily is here though I am really wanting them to match.  Any ideas on something similar to the Feliz for a 3 month old?  If I can't find something to do I will just do precious dresses since she will fit into the smallest size by then (She is almost there now actually!).  I am really finding a hard time period finding stuff to make for her right now...everything seems to start at 6 months.



The only thing that comes to my mind is some sort of open back type dress with a ruffled diaper cover?


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my first Feliz.  It wasn't too hard to do, just a lot of steps.  Someone asked if I satin stitch all the little pieces and the answer is yes.  And the worst part of it is changing the thread and bobbin thread each time!  Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I intentionally made it so she could wear it all fall including Thanksgiving and her trip to the Pumpkin Patch.  Her teachers were cracking up b/c they said, oh look... Evelyn is all dressed to go to the farm!  Next time I will have to embellish a pair of overalls for her!
> 
> On another note... I am dealing with a nightmare.  My Facebook and personal email accounts we hacked.  I apologize if any of you were contacted.   The hackers are claiming that DH was injured and we are stuck in London.  This is so scary and I cant figure out how they got my password.  I can not even count how many hours I have spent trying to resolve this issue.  I am even filing a police report.  I am so worried that they know so much personal info, including my kids names, address, phone numbers and possibly our SS numbers.  I had to freeze our credit so they cant apply for instant credit using our names and SS numbers.  Such a pain.  Please be careful using FB!  The only thing I can think of is I logged into FB on my iPhone from an unsecured wireless network.



I got that email last week.  Thought I recognized the name, but realized it was not a true email right away, so no harm done here.



jeniamt said:


> Since I just noticed that Madison received my package for her give I am excited to share what I made... dont mind the model, its my DD11 so the pants are little snug!:
> 
> I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the top is the free pattern from Oliver & S that someone posted a few weeks ago.  I cant remember who but THANKS!  Very cute, DD11 wants me to make a ton for her next summer.



I think I posted that link for you.   Turned out super nice.  I haven't made it yet, so nice to see it on a tween girl.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK... so my sewing went so well yesterday, I decided to attempt a new project today...should have known better!

I got this bright idea to make the kids all crayon bags...actually colored pencil bags since we don't allow crayons in the car.

Did one for mock up reasons...turned out perfect.  Then went into deep thought process to make sure I cut all my directional fabric right....that took me way more time than I figured on.  So I am sewing away...when the phone rings.  Normally no big deal, but for some reason I jumped.  I was holding down the top flap as theembroderymachine was tacking it down...anyway I turned off the machine, thinking I could fix it...nope it decided to pull the tear away stabilizer all the way off!

So, I have turned off my machine, turned off the lights and think I will take a nap a little early today...oh yeah, I am supposed to be cleaning the kitchen.  We have refinanced our house and we close on Friday...unfortunately, they are coming to the house for the paperwork!  YIKES  My house has not been clean since the surgery!  Four weeks of not cleaning really shows!


as I say...nap time!


LOL


NINI


----------



## T-rox

hi all ( and nice to meet you teresa joy!) here are ac ouple snapshots of us all from Last weeks MNSSHP.
when I get the professional photopass shots I will share those, they are much better.
some of you already saw captn hook. here we are together as mr and mrs hook
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
here are a couple of sideways shots of my tick tock the croc ( mom made this one, not me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]




bonus part- when the real captain hook saw my tick tock, he ran away!! all the way from adventure land to the castle stage! and schmee (sp?) was with him shooing my little croc away from captain hoolk! then again at the parade, captain hook saw my croc and he acted terrified.


----------



## scouthawkk

Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!

Front:




Back:




Close up of the applique:


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> The only thing that comes to my mind is some sort of open back type dress with a ruffled diaper cover?



Hmmm, that could work.  It is usually still in the 80's here in December.  I have a few of those patterns that my mom gave me from the early 80's.  I think I might have found a pattern more similar to a vida in an issue of Ottobre that I have.  Might be able to modify it a bit to make it similar.  Thanks for the idea though...I love those ruffly diapers covers and that reminded me I have yet to make one!


----------



## tmh0206

jeniamt said:


> Since I just noticed that Madison received my package for her give I am excited to share what I made... dont mind the model, its my DD11 so the pants are little snug!:
> 
> I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the top is the free pattern from Oliver & S that someone posted a few weeks ago.  I cant remember who but THANKS!  Very cute, DD11 wants me to make a ton for her next summer.



I saw Madison had posted a picture of this outfit on her ptr pages and she had on the matching flip flops....they look soooo cute together! i was so excited that they matched ( i know I am kinda silly that way) she definetly looked adorable!!!


----------



## jeniamt

birdie757 said:


> I just wanted to throw this out to get some opinions...
> 
> I really want dd to wear a christmasy feliz...ruffles and all.  Now that Emily is here though I am really wanting them to match.  Any ideas on something similar to the Feliz for a 3 month old?  If I can't find something to do I will just do precious dresses since she will fit into the smallest size by then (She is almost there now actually!).  I am really finding a hard time period finding stuff to make for her right now...everything seems to start at 6 months.



I agree, a butt ruffle diaper cover is the way to go.  Maybe you could make the Feliz overdress with facings rather than making the whole underdress.  That way the diaper cover would peak through.  If you made the whole Feliz I am afraid your DD would get swallowed up by all that fabric.  A simple criss-cross dress would work as well.

Something like this:

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=3645

Can not wait to see what you come up with.



tricia said:


> I got that email last week.  Thought I recognized the name, but realized it was not a true email right away, so no harm done here.
> 
> I think I posted that link for you.   Turned out super nice.  I haven't made it yet, so nice to see it on a tween girl.



Thanks Tricia for the pattern!  It really is cute and perfect for the tween.  Even my very fashionable, yoga-fit 42 year old neighbor said she would love something like it!

I am glad you recognized the bogus email.  This whole thing has been very scary and incredibly time consuming to fix.  I think it will be awhile before my FB a/c is back up and running.  I recommend everyone change their password regularly and make sure it isn't similar to any of their other passwords!  Sadly, my mom got a couple of calls from concerned friends who were about to send money.  Thank goodness they called my mom first to make sure we were okay.



scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique:



This is beautiful!  I love the detail of lights.  If you do not mind me asking, where did you get them?  I might have to steal your idea... if you are okay with it!  Once my Halloween sewing is done I want to make DD4 a Christmas Feliz.


----------



## jeniamt

tmh0206 said:


> I saw Madison had posted a picture of this outfit on her ptr pages and she had on the matching flip flops....they look soooo cute together! i was so excited that they matched ( i know I am kinda silly that way) she definetly looked adorable!!!



Didn't she look so cute?  She is just the most adorable thing around!!!  And I told you the flipflops would be perfect!  Thanks for making them!!!


----------



## scouthawkk

jeniamt said:


> This is beautiful!  I love the detail of lights.  If you do not mind me asking, where did you get them?  I might have to steal your idea... if you are okay with it!  Once my Halloween sewing is done I want to make DD4 a Christmas Feliz.



Thanks. No problem.  Got the lights in the button section at Joann's.  There were two of each color to a pack...at the time all the buttons were b1g1 free.  Couldn't pass up on that!  The string they are on is just embroidery floss stitched on.

Jen


----------



## RMAMom

I need a little help. I am at work and wanted to stop on my way home for fabric for the Avillo Messenger bag. The pattern is at home on the computer so I was hoping someone could post the fabric amounts needed to make the large bag. Thanks so much.


----------



## clairemolly

RMAMom said:


> I need a little help. I am at work and wanted to stop on my way home for fabric for the Avillo Messenger bag. The pattern is at home on the computer so I was hoping someone could post the fabric amounts needed to make the large bag. Thanks so much.



I don't have that pattern, but I have frequently stopped on the way home to buy fabric for patterns...I log onto my account from work and look it up that way.  Did you by chance use your account when you bought it?


----------



## erikawolf2004

scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:



Love this, she is going to be so excited to wear this adorable dress!


----------



## woodkins

birdie757 said:


> I just wanted to throw this out to get some opinions...
> 
> I really want dd to wear a christmasy feliz...ruffles and all.  Now that Emily is here though I am really wanting them to match.  Any ideas on something similar to the Feliz for a 3 month old?  If I can't find something to do I will just do precious dresses since she will fit into the smallest size by then (She is almost there now actually!).  I am really finding a hard time period finding stuff to make for her right now...everything seems to start at 6 months.



What about an a-line dress and then put the ruffles on the back of it similar to the back of the feliz. It would be less overwhelming on a tiny baby but still give the ruffly look


----------



## RMAMom

clairemolly said:


> I don't have that pattern, but I have frequently stopped on the way home to buy fabric for patterns...I log onto my account from work and look it up that way.  Did you by chance use your account when you bought it?



Brilliant! Thank you, thats what I'll do.


----------



## erikawolf2004

CallMeKel77 said:


> Random question.....do any of you fabulous sew-ers SELL your customs after your beautiful kiddos grow out of them?



This is sooo sweet, love the little girl and the adorable dress!


----------



## erikawolf2004

jeniamt said:


> Since I just noticed that Madison received my package for her give I am excited to share what I made... dont mind the model, its my DD11 so the pants are little snug!:
> 
> I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the top is the free pattern from Oliver & S that someone posted a few weeks ago.  I cant remember who but THANKS!  Very cute, DD11 wants me to make a ton for her next summer.



This is sooo cute and great to see something for the bigger girls. I always worry that by DD will outgrow the custom thing way too soon!!!


----------



## McDuck

Reposting as it appears to have gotten lost in the hubbub.  



McDuck said:


> I'm finishing up my third of nine outfits for our disney trip.  Fourth outfit is going to be a Simply Sweet top with Easy Fit pants.  I want to do the empire waist jumper bodice in aqua with just the hemmed skirt in a wintry Pooh fabric..  I want to do cuffed Easy Fit pants (aqua with the Pooh fabric for cuffs).  Here's where I am stuck--the straps.  I don't know if the ruffled elastic straps will go well with the cuffed pants.  What do you all think? Thanks!!!
> 
> (Oh, and I forgot who because it's been pages since I posted last and I seem to lose my multiquotes frequently, but thank you so much for the compliments on my Mickey pockets!)


----------



## erikawolf2004

woodkins said:


> What about an a-line dress and then put the ruffles on the back of it similar to the back of the feliz. It would be less overwhelming on a tiny baby but still give the ruffly look



That is such a great idea...I will have to remember that one!  Oh and then put a ruffle all the way around...sounds sooo cute!


----------



## erikawolf2004

McDuck said:


> Reposting as it appears to have gotten lost in the hubbub.



Sounds super cute to me!


----------



## clairemolly

McDuck said:


> I'm finishing up my third of nine outfits for our disney trip.  Fourth outfit is going to be a Simply Sweet top with Easy Fit pants.  I want to do the empire waist jumper bodice in aqua with just the hemmed skirt in a wintry Pooh fabric..  I want to do cuffed Easy Fit pants (aqua with the Pooh fabric for cuffs).  Here's where I am stuck--the straps.  I don't know if the ruffled elastic straps will go well with the cuffed pants.  What do you all think? Thanks!!!
> 
> (Oh, and I forgot who because it's been pages since I posted last and I seem to lose my multiquotes frequently, but thank you so much for the compliments on my Mickey pockets!)



I think it would look fine.  I am a big fan of the cuff instead of a ruffle, especially on easy fits.  Here is a pic from our 2008 trip where I did ruffled elastic straps and a cuff instead of a ruffle on the dress.






It isn't the best pic...I have another one from the front I can post when I get home.

Here's a pair of easy fits with a cuff as well from that same trip...






Hope that helps!


----------



## woodkins

McDuck said:


> I'm finishing up my third of nine outfits for our disney trip.  Fourth outfit is going to be a Simply Sweet top with Easy Fit pants.  I want to do the empire waist jumper bodice in aqua with just the hemmed skirt in a wintry Pooh fabric..  I want to do cuffed Easy Fit pants (aqua with the Pooh fabric for cuffs).  Here's where I am stuck--the straps.  I don't know if the ruffled elastic straps will go well with the cuffed pants.  What do you all think? Thanks!!!
> 
> (Oh, and I forgot who because it's been pages since I posted last and I seem to lose my multiquotes frequently, but thank you so much for the compliments on my Mickey pockets!)



I personally like the ruffled straps better than the plain ones particularly if you are going to layer over a tee or long sleeved top.


----------



## McDuck

There was a lovely Christmas dress that I wanted to comment on but couldn't find it...I think it was Erika's?  Gorgeous (as is everything that's been posted since my last round).



jeniamt said:


> Since I just noticed that Madison received my package for her give I am excited to share what I made... dont mind the model, its my DD11 so the pants are little snug!:
> 
> I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the top is the free pattern from Oliver & S that someone posted a few weeks ago.  I cant remember who but THANKS!  Very cute, DD11 wants me to make a ton for her next summer.



Looks so darling!



T-rox said:


> hi all ( and nice to meet you teresa joy!) here are ac ouple snapshots of us all from Last weeks MNSSHP.
> when I get the professional photopass shots I will share those, they are much better.
> some of you already saw captn hook. here we are together as mr and mrs hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> here are a couple of sideways shots of my tick tock the croc ( mom made this one, not me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus part- when the real captain hook saw my tick tock, he ran away!! all the way from adventure land to the castle stage! and schmee (sp?) was with him shooing my little croc away from captain hoolk! then again at the parade, captain hook saw my croc and he acted terrified.



Wow, those came out great, and what a great rxn from Hook himself!  LOL



scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique:



Oh that came out really great!  I think I may have to try to track down a Vida pattern for myself...

re: my Simply Sweet straps question about the ruffles:


erikawolf2004 said:


> Sounds super cute to me!





clairemolly said:


> I think it would look fine.  I am a big fan of the cuff instead of a ruffle, especially on easy fits.  Here is a pic from our 2008 trip where I did ruffled elastic straps and a cuff instead of a ruffle on the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the best pic...I have another one from the front I can post when I get home.
> 
> Here's a pair of easy fits with a cuff as well from that same trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!





woodkins said:


> I personally like the ruffled straps better than the plain ones particularly if you are going to layer over a tee or long sleeved top.



Thanks, everyone!!!!  She will be wearing something underneath it (we're going in December).  I feel more confident with my leaning towards ruffles.  I am printing the appropriate parts out now!    Hopefully I can get my fabric ironed and all this cut out before having to disassemble my sewing setup for guests this weekend.

I still have two more buttons to sew on outfit #3 but I will post pics soon.  It's not hemmed...but that's something I can do as I can snatch time since I can do it sitting on the sofa while DD plays in the living room.  LOL


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> On another note... I am dealing with a nightmare.  My Facebook and personal email accounts we hacked.  I apologize if any of you were contacted.   The hackers are claiming that DH was injured and we are stuck in London.  This is so scary and I cant figure out how they got my password.  I can not even count how many hours I have spent trying to resolve this issue.  I am even filing a police report.  I am so worried that they know so much personal info, including my kids names, address, phone numbers and possibly our SS numbers.  I had to freeze our credit so they cant apply for instant credit using our names and SS numbers.  Such a pain.  Please be careful using FB!  The only thing I can think of is I logged into FB on my iPhone from an unsecured wireless network.



I read a couple of days ago that FB had a problem with someone hacking into thier accounts. Good luck!!


----------



## McDuck

My third WDW custom is done!  

Well, not ALL the way done...it still needs to be hemmed.  But that's hand-sewing I can do on the couch while she plays--doesn't require me being ensconced in my sewing room.

First off is dress #1---yes this outfit is two dresses put together, but each can be worn separately! After our trip I want to get a Tink applique to put on the bodice so that it dresses it up a bit when it's worn alone.











Close up of fiery buttons, for that pixie dust feel:





And dress #2--the pinafore:











And here is how they look together (and how she'll wear it on our trip):

Front:





Back:


----------



## erikawolf2004

McDuck said:


> Front:



Very Sweet!


----------



## erikawolf2004

clairemolly said:


> Hope that helps!



I love that Snow White dress!!!  Ariel and the baby together is just precious!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

T-rox said:


> [/IMG]
> here are a couple of sideways shots of my tick tock the croc ( mom made this one, not me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You guys look fantastic!!!  Love the Hook story-so funny!


----------



## clairemolly

erikawolf2004 said:


> I love that Snow White dress!!!  Ariel and the baby together is just precious!!!



Thanks!  Claire still wears that dress to play dress-up at least once a week.  And as for Ariel and the baby, that baby turns 3 on our trip in 23 days!  I can't believe she's that big already!  I hope we get some pics of Gavin that are just as good on this trip.


----------



## Honeymooner04

McDuck said:


> My third WDW custom is done!
> 
> Well, not ALL the way done...it still needs to be hemmed.  But that's hand-sewing I can do on the couch while she plays--doesn't require me being ensconced in my sewing room.
> 
> First off is dress #1---yes this outfit is two dresses put together, but each can be worn separately! After our trip I want to get a Tink applique to put on the bodice so that it dresses it up a bit when it's worn alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of fiery buttons, for that pixie dust feel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dress #2--the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is how they look together (and how she'll wear it on our trip):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Love, love, love this!  Great job!


----------



## billwendy

Hi!!! UPDATE ON MICHAELS VERY QUICK BIG GIVE!!!!

THanks so much everyone for making this possible!!! Here is what we could still use...

Family Wish shirts (usually iron on's with the family name - there are already designs on the site, or the DIsigns creators will make you one)

Matching shirts for Sea World (at least for the 2 boys if not all of them)

Eye SPy Bags for the boys

Some type of Bag and maybe a Mary Poppins shirt for Mom?

Special shirt for Dad??

Any Pixie dust is WELCOME!!!!!

Thanks everyone!!! Couldnt do this without all of you!!!


----------



## babynala

jeniamt said:


> Since I just noticed that Madison received my package for her give I am excited to share what I made... dont mind the model, its my DD11 so the pants are little snug!:
> 
> I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the top is the free pattern from Oliver & S that someone posted a few weeks ago.  I cant remember who but THANKS!  Very cute, DD11 wants me to make a ton for her next summer.


I posted on the big give board but wanted to tell you again that this outfit looked really cute on Madison.  You guys did a great job with all the matching flip flops and accessories.  



T-rox said:


> hi all ( and nice to meet you teresa joy!) here are ac ouple snapshots of us all from Last weeks MNSSHP.
> when I get the professional photopass shots I will share those, they are much better.
> some of you already saw captn hook. here we are together as mr and mrs hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple of sideways shots of my tick tock the croc ( mom made this one, not me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus part- when the real captain hook saw my tick tock, he ran away!! all the way from adventure land to the castle stage! and schmee (sp?) was with him shooing my little croc away from captain hoolk! then again at the parade, captain hook saw my croc and he acted terrified.


You guys look terrific.  Thanks for sharing the Hook story.  What fun!



scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


So pretty.  Perfect for Christmas at Disney.



McDuck said:


> My third WDW custom is done!
> 
> Well, not ALL the way done...it still needs to be hemmed.  But that's hand-sewing I can do on the couch while she plays--doesn't require me being ensconced in my sewing room.
> 
> First off is dress #1---yes this outfit is two dresses put together, but each can be worn separately! After our trip I want to get a Tink applique to put on the bodice so that it dresses it up a bit when it's worn alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dress #2--the pinafore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is how they look together (and how she'll wear it on our trip):
> Front:


How sweet, they are great individually and then together they are even better!



clairemolly said:


> Thanks!  Claire still wears that dress to play dress-up at least once a week.  And as for Ariel and the baby, that baby turns 3 on our trip in 23 days!  I can't believe she's that big already!  I hope we get some pics of Gavin that are just as good on this trip.


That is such a great picture.  I hope you have a fun trip with your family.  

I was reading on the Make It Love It blog, that has been referenced on this site in the past, and saw a tutorial for a Prince Charming and Cinderella costume in case any one was needing some more inspiration.  There are lots of pictures and the outfits and models are adorable.

Prince Charming:  http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/prince-charming-costume-tutorial-from.html

Cinderella:  http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/cinderella-dress-halloween-costume.html


----------



## Cibahwewah

CallMeKel77 said:


> Random question.....do any of you fabulous sew-ers SELL your customs after your beautiful kiddos grow out of them?



I have given some away.  A few to goodwill. I don't consign after getting burned a couple of years ago--too much effort, no reward.  I also have coworkers with younger kids, and a patient once who had lost everything in a flood; they were all very willing recipients!


----------



## livndisney

CallMeKel77 said:


> Random question.....do any of you fabulous sew-ers SELL your customs after your beautiful kiddos grow out of them?



I have sold a few, given away a few. Right now I have a bag of custom outfits I need to figure out what I want to do with.  Ebay is a pain, Craigslist is "scary". So they sit LOL



We are not allowed to sell on this board (dis policy), but some people list their ebay/etsy name in their signature.


----------



## littlepeppers

CallMeKel77 said:


> Random question.....do any of you fabulous sew-ers SELL your customs after your beautiful kiddos grow out of them?



Try this group on FB.  Custom Boutique Resell Group ~ CBRG


----------



## ban26ana

Here is my freshly finished Boo costume. I may be getting the hang of this sewing thing!


----------



## thebeesknees

ban26ana said:


> Here is my freshly finished Boo costume. I may be getting the hang of this sewing thing!



This is great! I love it!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ok seriously I am going to try and get here every day to look around  My FB friends remind me I said this lol. 
I finally made this. I am trying to decide what to try next. Ruffling is a BEAR! Jessica's tutorial was the only thing that helped me through. I tried several different ways. I will definately be using it again in the future. I tried to get a picture of her in it but she was being difficult this morning.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ban26ana said:


> Here is my freshly finished Boo costume. I may be getting the hang of this sewing thing!



Love Boo!!!  Looks like you have the hang of this!!!


----------



## froggy33

For those of you that digitize (particularly with the free Stitch ERA), do you know how to get some sort of stitch map??  I have conquered digitizing and would like to maybe someday sell, but I think it is important to have some kind of guidance.  Thanks!

Jess


----------



## Granna4679

scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!



This turned out adorable.  I love the Christmas fabrics.  I am sure she is thrilled.



McDuck said:


> My third WDW custom is done!
> 
> Well, not ALL the way done...it still needs to be hemmed.  But that's hand-sewing I can do on the couch while she plays--doesn't require me being ensconced in my sewing room.
> 
> First off is dress #1---yes this outfit is two dresses put together, but each can be worn separately! After our trip I want to get a Tink applique to put on the bodice so that it dresses it up a bit when it's worn alone.



Jennie - that turned out really cute!  I love both pieces but especially when they are put together.



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok seriously I am going to try and get here every day to look around  My FB friends remind me I said this lol.
> I finally made this. I am trying to decide what to try next. Ruffling is a BEAR! Jessica's tutorial was the only thing that helped me through. I tried several different ways. I will definately be using it again in the future. I tried to get a picture of her in it but she was being difficult this morning.



Great job!!  Ruffling gets easier with experience.  I keep saying I need a ruffler for my machine but I have that "hand" ruffling down to an art now so why ruin a good thing 

*QUESTION:*  Has anyone seen an embroidery design that says "born to be wild" or "born to ride"?  I am looking for one for some overalls.
TIA


----------



## ms_mckenna

Question for you ladies ... I have done the easy fit pants and the jumper. I really really want to try the bowling shirt but should I wait? Is there something I should do first before I try it? I am afraid of it I think. 
The sad thing is I have what I think is a ruffle foot (it's big and something). That I bought a few years ago but I do not have the insert and know nothing about it so I am betting it stays in the zippie bag it came in. 
I thought I had seen a born to be wild on Stitch on time but it was just WILD sorry


----------



## ms_mckenna

double post


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I have sold a few, given away a few. Right now I have a bag of custom outfits I need to figure out what I want to do with.  Ebay is a pain, Craigslist is "scary". So they sit LOL
> 
> 
> 
> We are not allowed to sell on this board (dis policy), but some people list their ebay/etsy name in their signature.



And some of us get in trouble every time they put their etsy ID in their siggy.


----------



## megs1313

jessica52877 said:


> And some of us get in trouble every time they put their etsy ID in their siggy.




i'm ISO stuff for our upcoming trip so if anyone wants to PM me their etsy name, i will look at your shop!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> And some of us get in trouble every time they put their etsy ID in their siggy.



Some of us get in trouble for not telling our friends we have at Etsy ID LOL


----------



## tricia

ms_mckenna said:


> Question for you ladies ... I have done the easy fit pants and the jumper. I really really want to try the bowling shirt but should I wait? Is there something I should do first before I try it? I am afraid of it I think.
> The sad thing is I have what I think is a ruffle foot (it's big and something). That I bought a few years ago but I do not have the insert and know nothing about it so I am betting it stays in the zippie bag it came in.
> I thought I had seen a born to be wild on Stitch on time but it was just WILD sorry



the bowling shirt is not that hard.  The most difficult is the collar, but between April and I we have done quite a few, so if you have any trouble just ask and one of us will usually have the answer. (mostly cause we have both screwed them up a few times)   Hi April, I hope I am not overstepping, but I know you have helped others with this.




megs1313 said:


> i'm ISO stuff for our upcoming trip so if anyone wants to PM me their etsy name, i will look at your shop!



You must be from Sewing mamas, had to look up ISO when I was there last.
  ISO, in search of.


----------



## livndisney

megs1313 said:


> i'm ISO stuff for our upcoming trip so if anyone wants to PM me their etsy name, i will look at your shop!



I am not even sure we are allowed to PM. I got "fussed" for pm'ing( and I was not even selling anything LOL).

The best advice is  look through the threads, if you see something you like, you can contact that person. Or, since there are some of us that don't post pictures here anymore, you can just look at Etsy


----------



## WyomingMomof6

So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!

Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.





  And the required twirling pose!






Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.






And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween. 






I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!


----------



## annegirl

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!


 These are all so cute! I love that feliz!!


----------



## RMAMom

Dilemma! If you were embroidering or appliquéing a Heffalump what colors would you use. I have an embroidery file for this but I can't decide if he's gray or purple!


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



Awesome stuff, I love the feliz!!


----------



## Granna4679

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



I love the Feliz!!  Great choice of colors to coordinate.  It is so soft and pretty!

The princess dress is cute too.  You could possibly satin stitch around the crown also.  That would hold it in place for good.  And the halloween outfits are adorable.  Such cute kids!!


----------



## livndisney

RMAMom said:


> Dilemma! If you were embroidering or appliquéing a Heffalump what colors would you use. I have an embroidery file for this but I can't decide if he's gray or purple!



I would use purple.


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> Dilemma! If you were embroidering or appliquéing a Heffalump what colors would you use. I have an embroidery file for this but I can't decide if he's gray or purple!



I googled it and I would say light purple.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

LOve the Feliz's posted lately!!! I dont think I'll ever be good enough to tackle one of those!!!! THey are amazing though!!!

Would anyone have the time to make a shirt for Juliana's Dad, TIm? He wears an XL, and would love something pirately/Jack SParrowish....???? Anyone????

I can tell you from experience how much fun it is for the adults in the Big Gives to get a little something too!! Billy and I were spoiled during Daniel's Big Give!!! By the way - Daniel is 13 years old today!!!!!! He was 11 when he was diagnosed...wow - what a 2 years it has been.....!!!! Thanks for all the messages about my Stepfather, Bob. He is meeting with both radiation and surgical doctors as he needs to decide which treatment to do. Pray for wisdom as he and my mom make decisions. His Dr said that either way should be very successful for him.

Just a few more weeks until our Disneyland trip!!! I mean BUSINESS trip - lol - Im going to a conference on Autism in the Anaheim Area.


----------



## jeniamt

jessica52877 said:


> And some of us get in trouble every time they put their etsy ID in their siggy.



Just curious... who fusses at you?  I noticed your ID is still there so what is the big deal?  I love it that the etsy IDs can be a part of this community without blatant selling.




WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



Everything is soooo cute!  Just wondering what you edged the ruffles with? 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> LOve the Feliz's posted lately!!! I dont think I'll ever be good enough to tackle one of those!!!! THey are amazing though!!!
> 
> Would anyone have the time to make a shirt for Juliana's Dad, TIm? He wears an XL, and would love something pirately/Jack SParrowish....???? Anyone????
> 
> I can tell you from experience how much fun it is for the adults in the Big Gives to get a little something too!! Billy and I were spoiled during Daniel's Big Give!!! By the way - Daniel is 13 years old today!!!!!! He was 11 when he was diagnosed...wow - what a 2 years it has been.....!!!! Thanks for all the messages about my Stepfather, Bob. He is meeting with both radiation and surgical doctors as he needs to decide which treatment to do. Pray for wisdom as he and my mom make decisions. His Dr said that either way should be very successful for him.
> 
> Just a few more weeks until our Disneyland trip!!! I mean BUSINESS trip - lol - Im going to a conference on Autism in the Anaheim Area.



I have a lot of sewing to do between now and Halloween but if no one else steps up, I will do it.  Please let me know!  Thanks, Jen


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> Would anyone have the time to make a shirt for Juliana's Dad, TIm? He wears an XL, and would love something pirately/Jack SParrowish....???? Anyone????



I am heading to Michaels for something else and thought I would pick up a tshirt just in case... on the give board it says size Large but you said Xlarge.  Let me know ASAP if you can.


----------



## aboveH20

A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!






They did not go off without a hitch unfortunately.  Those of you on the east coast probably heard the scream when I ran out of yellow thread on my third shirt with three letters to stitch.  I rushed to the store (did you know you can't buy thread by the yard  ) and the Coats and Clark replacement thread got rather tangled in my machine.  By now the east coast and mid-Atlantic states probably heard the scream.  The thread is both a work of art and the Bad.






Short story long, it did not end well for the shirt, in fact it got downright Ugly.





 I've gotta say, that jiffyshirts is well named.  I cut the hole in the shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one from the jiffy guys and it was at my house Wednesday afternoon.

It really was cool to see the family wear my shirts, so I'm inspired to keep on trying.  I leave tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon, and I expect to come back refreshed and ready to hit the foot pedal.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ms_mckenna said:


> Question for you ladies ... I have done the easy fit pants and the jumper. I really really want to try the bowling shirt but should I wait? Is there something I should do first before I try it? I am afraid of it I think.



I make the bowling shirt for all customs for DS.  I would say read the direction entirely before starting.  I got hit by little things like the lining is cut out when most of the shirt is together.  The collar could be tricky but after my first one I paid more attention to what I did wrong.  

Just let me know if you need help.  I have made every mistake that can be made.  You can make the shirt it is not to hard at all.  I now use the bowling shirt for DH commercial patterns.


----------



## Disneymom1218

RMAMom said:


> Dilemma! If you were embroidering or appliquéing a Heffalump what colors would you use. I have an embroidery file for this but I can't decide if he's gray or purple!



he is like a lavender color:


----------



## ms_mckenna

tricia said:


> the bowling shirt is not that hard.  The most difficult is the collar, but between April and I we have done quite a few, so if you have any trouble just ask and one of us will usually have the answer. (mostly cause we have both screwed them up a few times)   Hi April, I hope I am not overstepping, but I know you have helped others with this.
> .


You have no idea what you are offering lol. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!


Absolutely precious! I hope to one day be able to make that pattern. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I make the bowling shirt for all customs for DS.  I would say read the direction entirely before starting.  I got hit by little things like the lining is cut out when most of the shirt is together.  The collar could be tricky but after my first one I paid more attention to what I did wrong.
> 
> Just let me know if you need help.  I have made every mistake that can be made.  You can make the shirt it is not to hard at all.  I now use the bowling shirt for DH commercial patterns.


The thing is I am really new to sewing. I mean like I sewed in high school ... some and umm that was oh say 10 plus years ago . I can applique ok still learning  and I have been making pj pants for the boys. The jumper was my first attempt. I guess is what I am getting at is how much harder is the bowling shirt? Is it something I should be attempting now or should I try something else first?


----------



## erikawolf2004

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



LOVE LOVE LOVE-they are all fantastic!


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> I am heading to Michaels for something else and thought I would pick up a tshirt just in case... on the give board it says size Large but you said Xlarge.  Let me know ASAP if you can.



Uh oh - am I getting something confused ? I see that Juliana's dad Tim is an XL....??????

UPDATE _ I just checked the original form, and he is definately an XL


----------



## mom2OandE

I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.




and a tee for her baby:


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Some of us get in trouble for not telling our friends we have at Etsy ID LOL



True! True!



livndisney said:


> I am not even sure we are allowed to PM. I got "fussed" for pm'ing( and I was not even selling anything LOL).
> 
> The best advice is  look through the threads, if you see something you like, you can contact that person. Or, since there are some of us that don't post pictures here anymore, you can just look at Etsy



Oh my, fussed at for just PM'ing! Not nice at all! Or friend us on facebook! Lots and lots and lots of pictures there! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



I love it all! The pumpkin fabric is so cute. Dallas LOVES Charlie Brown.



RMAMom said:


> Dilemma! If you were embroidering or appliquéing a Heffalump what colors would you use. I have an embroidery file for this but I can't decide if he's gray or purple!



Purple, before I saw the other answers or the picture.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> LOve the Feliz's posted lately!!! I dont think I'll ever be good enough to tackle one of those!!!! THey are amazing though!!!
> 
> Would anyone have the time to make a shirt for Juliana's Dad, TIm? He wears an XL, and would love something pirately/Jack SParrowish....???? Anyone????
> 
> I can tell you from experience how much fun it is for the adults in the Big Gives to get a little something too!! Billy and I were spoiled during Daniel's Big Give!!! By the way - Daniel is 13 years old today!!!!!! He was 11 when he was diagnosed...wow - what a 2 years it has been.....!!!! Thanks for all the messages about my Stepfather, Bob. He is meeting with both radiation and surgical doctors as he needs to decide which treatment to do. Pray for wisdom as he and my mom make decisions. His Dr said that either way should be very successful for him.
> 
> Just a few more weeks until our Disneyland trip!!! I mean BUSINESS trip - lol - Im going to a conference on Autism in the Anaheim Area.



Woo hoo! Disneyland!!! You'll have so much fun on the business trip. Slow down and smell the roses! I know you will though. 



jeniamt said:


> Just curious... who fusses at you?  I noticed your ID is still there so what is the big deal?  I love it that the etsy IDs can be a part of this community without blatant selling.



A mod every time I put it back in. I have gotten a think from 3 different mods. We are allowed ebay ID's but not etsy officially. Atleast that is what I am told every time. I have my ebay but haven't sold over there in probably 2 years and it isn't the same or even close! Not a big deal, just annoying that most have it included and I get fussed at.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I have a question...I have this fabric and want to make a Feliz...is this fabric to busy to have a Mickey head on it?  I have a red with green polka dot fabric that I could use, but really want to use the Mickey Fabric, but don't want the Mickey head to get lost in the pattern.


----------



## littlepeppers

All these beautiful Feliz and all the Feliz talk is killing me.  I love them all, want them all, &  their creators.

I need to finish sewing for this trip to try a Feliz.

I finished my last outfit for my godchild.





I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?


----------



## erikawolf2004

littlepeppers said:


> All these beautiful Feliz and all the Feliz talk is killing me.  I love them all, want them all, &  their creators.
> 
> I need to finish sewing for this trip to try a Feliz.
> 
> I finished my last outfit for my godchild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?



I think it is adorable the way it is...not sure that you really need to add it, unless you really want too


----------



## erikawolf2004

We are going to a halloween party and I need to come up with a cute and easy costume for me....anyone have any good and fun ideas?  My DD is going to be Mulan and I think my DH is going to be Indian Jones, so we don't need to match I just want to do something fun and not too time consuming.


----------



## jeniamt

aboveH20 said:


> A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!



I am in MD and wondered what that noise was???  

The shirts turned out beautiful!!!



billwendy said:


> Uh oh - am I getting something confused ? I see that Juliana's dad Tim is an XL....??????
> 
> UPDATE _ I just checked the original form, and he is definately an XL



Wait, who is Juliana?  Is that another Give?  I went to Michaels and was going to buy both a L and XL but they didnt have either in grey.  Now my machine is giving me a fit so I may have to recant my offer.  Hopefully someone will step forward to make the dad something.



mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tee for her baby:



Super cute.. I love me a twirly skirt!!!



jessica52877 said:


> A mod every time I put it back in. I have gotten a think from 3 different mods. We are allowed ebay ID's but not etsy officially. Atleast that is what I am told every time. I have my ebay but haven't sold over there in probably 2 years and it isn't the same or even close! Not a big deal, just annoying that most have it included and I get fussed at.



Craziness... you can have ebay but not etsy???  Not sure if we were friends on FB.  My a/c is still down since the whole hacking episode.  Ugh.  I will have to look into our friendship status once I am back online.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a question...I have this fabric and want to make a Feliz...is this fabric to busy to have a Mickey head on it?  I have a red with green polka dot fabric that I could use, but really want to use the Mickey Fabric, but don't want the Mickey head to get lost in the pattern.



Personally, this fabric is too busy for me to applique a Mickey head to.  I would use it for the side panels of the overskirt.  Use a solid or near solid for the front center piece.  Then, pull colors from this great fabric to use for your ruffles on the back.  The whole inspiration for my autumn/pumpkin Feliz came from the fall-colored leaf fabric I had.  I did what I just described by using it as the side panels.  Good luck and can not wait to see what you create!



littlepeppers said:


> All these beautiful Feliz and all the Feliz talk is killing me.  I love them all, want them all, &  their creators.
> 
> I need to finish sewing for this trip to try a Feliz.
> 
> I finished my last outfit for my godchild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?



Love this!  The snow white collar scares me


----------



## jeniamt

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a question...I have this fabric and want to make a Feliz...is this fabric to busy to have a Mickey head on it?  I have a red with green polka dot fabric that I could use, but really want to use the Mickey Fabric, but don't want the Mickey head to get lost in the pattern.



Now that I take a second look at this, I have seen white fabric with white snowflakes printed on it at Joannes that would be perfect for your center panel.  Otherwise I think I would try to match the red background for the center panel.


----------



## littlepeppers

littlepeppers said:


> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?



.  I made a peasant Sleeping Beauty for the other godchild & only have the weird collart thingy left.  Any Ideas for Sleeping Beauty collar thingy?  I need to get these things in the mail soon.


----------



## clairemolly

littlepeppers said:


> .  I made a peasant Sleeping Beauty for the other godchild & only have the weird collart thingy left.  Any Ideas for Sleeping Beauty collar thingy?  I need to get these things in the mail soon.



CarlaC showed how to do it with a Simply Sweet on her blog...maybe you can use that as inspiration?  

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html


----------



## littlepeppers

clairemolly said:


> CarlaC showed how to do it with a Simply Sweet on her blog...maybe you can use that as inspiration?
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html



That is where I started with this crazy idea, but I made a peasant dress instead of a sundress.  I tried to adapt the technique to no avail.
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## ellenbenny

littlepeppers said:


> That is where I started with this crazy idea, but I made a peasant dress instead of a sundress.  I tried to adapt the technique to no avail.
> Thanks for your thoughts.



I knew I had seen this somewhere so I searched for it and found it over on the Big Give board.

Credit goes to TinkerBelleMom.  






If this is what you are looking for maybe you can pm her and ask her how she did it?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

froggy33 said:


> For those of you that digitize (particularly with the free Stitch ERA), do you know how to get some sort of stitch map??  I have conquered digitizing and would like to maybe someday sell, but I think it is important to have some kind of guidance.  Thanks!
> 
> Jess




I use STitch Era too - I can't figure out a stitchmap either for the life of me. Since I can't, I took my more complicated designs of etsy. I am hoping to figure it out and got an email for StitchEra for a contest to win the Liberty version- which I would hope has a stitch map or a discount coupon to buy it.(they don't say how much the coupon is worth though)



All the dresses look great! Love that feliz pattern! Evangeline's is almost done - finishing that up this morning. Hope Evie will cooperate and take some pics!


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



Very pretty feliz, and princess dress.  Love the Charlie Brown stuff too.



mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tee for her baby:



Love it.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a question...I have this fabric and want to make a Feliz...is this fabric to busy to have a Mickey head on it?  I have a red with green polka dot fabric that I could use, but really want to use the Mickey Fabric, but don't want the Mickey head to get lost in the pattern.



I was going to say that it would be OK, as long as you used a solid color Mickey head, but then I read the other comments and I am being swayed...Maybe cut out your mickey head and just sit it on the fabric and see how it looks.




littlepeppers said:


> All these beautiful Feliz and all the Feliz talk is killing me.  I love them all, want them all, &  their creators.
> 
> I need to finish sewing for this trip to try a Feliz.
> 
> I finished my last outfit for my godchild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?



Good job on Snow White.  I am no help with Sleeping Beauty as I have never made a princess dress.


----------



## ms_mckenna

mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



This is adorable! 


ellenbenny said:


> I knew I had seen this somewhere so I searched for it and found it over on the Big Give board.
> 
> Credit goes to TinkerBelleMom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is what you are looking for maybe you can pm her and ask her how she did it?


Love this!


----------



## VBAndrea

T-rox said:


> hi all ( and nice to meet you teresa joy!) here are ac ouple snapshots of us all from Last weeks MNSSHP.
> when I get the professional photopass shots I will share those, they are much better.
> some of you already saw captn hook. here we are together as mr and mrs hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> here are a couple of sideways shots of my tick tock the croc ( mom made this one, not me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus part- when the real captain hook saw my tick tock, he ran away!! all the way from adventure land to the castle stage! and schmee (sp?) was with him shooing my little croc away from captain hoolk! then again at the parade, captain hook saw my croc and he acted terrified.


AWESOME!!!!  I can't believe your Mom made the croc!  I am in the process of doing a shark and dolphin for Halloween and now I'm going to be embarrassed to post completed pics after seeing your croc.



scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


That turned out so nice and love the Christmas tree lights!



McDuck said:


> My third WDW custom is done!
> 
> Well, not ALL the way done...it still needs to be hemmed.  But that's hand-sewing I can do on the couch while she plays--doesn't require me being ensconced in my sewing room.
> 
> First off is dress #1---yes this outfit is two dresses put together, but each can be worn separately! After our trip I want to get a Tink applique to put on the bodice so that it dresses it up a bit when it's worn alone.
> 
> And here is how they look together (and how she'll wear it on our trip):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Love the fabrics!  You hand hem????  Am I a moron? -- I always just machine hem.



ban26ana said:


> Here is my freshly finished Boo costume. I may be getting the hang of this sewing thing!


Love it!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok seriously I am going to try and get here every day to look around. My FB friends remind me I said this lol.
> I finally made this. I am trying to decide what to try next. Ruffling is a BEAR! Jessica's tutorial was the only thing that helped me through. I tried several different ways. I will definately be using it again in the future. I tried to get a picture of her in it but she was being difficult this morning.


It looks great. I haven't seen Jessica's tut -- but I think she may use the dental floss and zig zag stitch which works great for me on thick fabrics.  On regular cotton I just use upholestery thread in the bobbin (Tom's trick) and it's pretty easy.  If it's a very light weight fabric or not tons of gathers I just use one row, but if it's tighter ruffling doing two rows makes the gathering really easy.  I just takes trial and error to figure out what works best.



ms_mckenna said:


> Question for you ladies ... I have done the easy fit pants and the jumper. I really really want to try the bowling shirt but should I wait? Is there something I should do first before I try it? I am afraid of it I think.
> The sad thing is I have what I think is a ruffle foot (it's big and something). That I bought a few years ago but I do not have the insert and know nothing about it so I am betting it stays in the zippie bag it came in. I thought I had seen a born to be wild on Stitch on time but it was just WILD sorry


I've made a few bowling shirts and don't find them difficult at all.  Carla's instructions make it easy.  I did goof on my most recent one though and started sewing the collar backwards and cut a sleeve out wrong -- but that was the only shirt I goofed on and was probably about the 7th one I made!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!


The feliz is absolutely beautiful!  Everything you did looks wonderful.



aboveH20 said:


> A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not go off without a hitch unfortunately.  Those of you on the east coast probably heard the scream when I ran out of yellow thread on my third shirt with three letters to stitch.  I rushed to the store (did you know you can't buy thread by the yard  and the Coats and Clark replacement thread got rather tangled in my machine.  By now the east coast and mid-Atlantic states probably heard the scream.  The thread is both a work of art and the Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short story long, it did not end well for the shirt, in fact it got downright Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta say, that jiffyshirts is well named.  I cut the hole in the shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one from the jiffy guys and it was at my house Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> It really was cool to see the family wear my shirts, so I'm inspired to keep on trying.  I leave tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon, and I expect to come back refreshed and ready to hit the foot pedal.



Ugh!  I just bought Coats and Clark for Big Give shirts I'm making only because Walmart had it and it saved me a trip to another store.  I'm hand appliqueing on cotton though so I hope it works OK for a regular machine.  I will definitely do a practice run first.  If you hear screaming along the Atlantic today it will be coming from my house!

On the bright side -- the shirts look fabulous 



mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tee for her baby:


Love all the Minnie dots!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a question...I have this fabric and want to make a Feliz...is this fabric to busy to have a Mickey head on it?  I have a red with green polka dot fabric that I could use, but really want to use the Mickey Fabric, but don't want the Mickey head to get lost in the pattern.


Personally I think it's too busy to add a polks dot fabric to.  I think a solid color Mickey head would look fine though.



littlepeppers said:


> All these beautiful Feliz and all the Feliz talk is killing me.  I love them all, want them all, &  their creators.
> 
> I need to finish sewing for this trip to try a Feliz.
> 
> I finished my last outfit for my godchild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?


No clue on the Aurora collar, but Snow White looks great!


----------



## McDuck

erikawolf2004 said:


> Very Sweet!





Honeymooner04 said:


> Love, love, love this!  Great job!





babynala said:


> How sweet, they are great individually and then together they are even better!





Granna4679 said:


> Jennie - that turned out really cute!  I love both pieces but especially when they are put together.





VBAndrea said:


> Love the fabrics!  You hand hem????  Am I a moron? -- I always just machine hem.



Thanks, everyone!  I hand hem on some things so it doesn't show the stitches.  My machine has a blind hem stitch but I haven't felt confident enough to try it out yet.



ban26ana said:


> Here is my freshly finished Boo costume. I may be getting the hang of this sewing thing!



This is too cute!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok seriously I am going to try and get here every day to look around  My FB friends remind me I said this lol.
> I finally made this. I am trying to decide what to try next. Ruffling is a BEAR! Jessica's tutorial was the only thing that helped me through. I tried several different ways. I will definately be using it again in the future. I tried to get a picture of her in it but she was being difficult this morning.



Love it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I have been lurking but not posting because I have been working a lot of hours lately (we're a couple of nurses short at work) and sewing like mad on my days off.  We leave on Monday and I am still finishing things up!
> 
> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the required twirling pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



These are great and I really can't wait to try a Feliz out!



mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tee for her baby:



Love it!  Those fabrics work great together!



littlepeppers said:


> All these beautiful Feliz and all the Feliz talk is killing me.  I love them all, want them all, &  their creators.
> 
> I need to finish sewing for this trip to try a Feliz.
> 
> I finished my last outfit for my godchild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?



No ideas on the Sleeping Beauty collar, but that Snow White is darling!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ms_mckenna said:


> You have no idea what you are offering lol.
> 
> The thing is I am really new to sewing. I mean like I sewed in high school ... some and umm that was oh say 10 plus years ago . I can applique ok still learning  and I have been making pj pants for the boys. The jumper was my first attempt. I guess is what I am getting at is how much harder is the bowling shirt? Is it something I should be attempting now or should I try something else first?



You can do it and it will not be hard.  You have made a few things already and the bowling shirt is just the next step.  We will help you so just ask questions as you need.  VB and many others have made this shirt many times.


----------



## froggy33

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I use STitch Era too - I can't figure out a stitchmap either for the life of me. Since I can't, I took my more complicated designs of etsy. I am hoping to figure it out and got an email for StitchEra for a contest to win the Liberty version- which I would hope has a stitch map or a discount coupon to buy it.(they don't say how much the coupon is worth though)



I got that email too, thought I might try it out.  I'll keep looking for a way to do a stitch map.  I think I might try to throw a simple one together.  I like HeatherSue's the best though, I wish we could do like that!  My design is pretty complicated as well, but I would love to post it.


----------



## scouthawkk

aboveH20 said:


> A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not go off without a hitch unfortunately.  Those of you on the east coast probably heard the scream when I ran out of yellow thread on my third shirt with three letters to stitch.  I rushed to the store (did you know you can't buy thread by the yard  ) and the Coats and Clark replacement thread got rather tangled in my machine.  By now the east coast and mid-Atlantic states probably heard the scream.  The thread is both a work of art and the Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short story long, it did not end well for the shirt, in fact it got downright Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta say, that jiffyshirts is well named.  I cut the hole in the shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one from the jiffy guys and it was at my house Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> It really was cool to see the family wear my shirts, so I'm inspired to keep on trying.  I leave tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon, and I expect to come back refreshed and ready to hit the foot pedal.



AHHHH, so that's who that was.You should have heard me when my machine got hungry and ate one of the Ohana shirts for Haylee's giveAnd then when DH said he had it fixed, it ate another one!!!!The only way I got that one out the door was switching to the smaller designs and using my smaller machine.  I was sooooooo mad!!!


----------



## Honeymooner04

I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!


----------



## jessica52877

I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper! 

Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!

Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.  

Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.






And a bowling shirt for Connor.






The back-I took these pics with my cell phone so not the best quality.






I posted a picture of this dress a while back but here is Alexa wearing it.





My Cinderella and Prince Charming.






And a dinosaur bowling shirt and pillowcase dress for dinner at T-Rex our first night in Orlando.  Ignore Connor's very messy face-the kids were really sick of posing by this time.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!



Ahh, I love it when they love what Mom makes for them so much!



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.




Very cute!  I can't wait to do some Fall/Thanksgiving things once we get back!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique:




I really love this dress!  The lights on the tree are just an extra-special touch!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!



Don't you just love when that happens!!!  It is the best when they LOVE it.  This is an adorable set!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back-I took these pics with my cell phone so not the best quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a picture of this dress a while back but here is Alexa wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cinderella and Prince Charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dinosaur bowling shirt and pillowcase dress for dinner at T-Rex our first night in Orlando.  Ignore Connor's very messy face-the kids were really sick of posing by this time.



These are all adorable...my favorite is the Cindy dress-so sweet!


----------



## erikawolf2004

jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.



This is so cute....now I want to make a Turkey dress.


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tee for her baby:



These are very cute-Great Job...got to love that twirl....that is always the first thing my DD checks


----------



## tricia

Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!



Ah, I love it when they do that.  My DS was waiting at the sewing machine the other night for a pair of Easy Fits I was working on.  Cause, it's not like he doesn't have about 200 pairs of PJ bottoms in his drawer you know.



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.



Very cute Jessica.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back-I took these pics with my cell phone so not the best quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a picture of this dress a while back but here is Alexa wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cinderella and Prince Charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dinosaur bowling shirt and pillowcase dress for dinner at T-Rex our first night in Orlando.  Ignore Connor's very messy face-the kids were really sick of posing by this time.



Everything is great.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Fabric.com is having another good sale on fall fabrics....there is even some Alice fabric, none with the characters....but you could get that somewhere else.  Happy Shopping


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
Get ready for lots of pics!


----------



## RMAMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back-I took these pics with my cell phone so not the best quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a picture of this dress a while back but here is Alexa wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cinderella and Prince Charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dinosaur bowling shirt and pillowcase dress for dinner at T-Rex our first night in Orlando.  Ignore Connor's very messy face-the kids were really sick of posing by this time.



Everything looks great! your kids will get a lot of attention in Disney. Can I ask what thread you used to embroider the carriage. I wanted a sparkly carriage like that for my DGD and I tried a thread I found at Joanns and it just snapped and wouldn't work. I ended just using my Marathon thread but I really wanted it to be sparkly.


----------



## RMAMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is just beautiful!


----------



## HDCooper

I love learking on this thread.  Are there any tutorials out there, that anyone from the Dis Boutique have made?  I would love to learn how make these beautiful things.  Thanks so much!


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!



Beautiful.


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta say, that jiffyshirts is well named.  I cut the hole in the shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one from the jiffy guys and it was at my house Wednesday afternoon.



The shirts came out great.  They are very unique and I know the family will love them and look great in them.  Sometimes our worst nightmares turn out to be some of our greatest achievements.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a question...I have this fabric and want to make a Feliz...is this fabric to busy to have a Mickey head on it?  I have a red with green polka dot fabric that I could use, but really want to use the Mickey Fabric, but don't want the Mickey head to get lost in the pattern.



IMO it is too busy to put a Mickey head on.  I would just coordinate it with some of the colors (the green would be beautiful) and make a ruffle on the bottom. OR if you are really wanting to put the Mickey head on it and use this for your main overdress...you could make a band across the front of the front piece in a contrasting color and then put the black Mickey head on the band...does that make any sense?   I love that fabric.





Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!



Ahhhhh...she looks adorable in it.   I can see why she didn't want to take it off.  



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.



Cute turkey!!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.



Everything is great.  You should be soooo proud!  My favorite is the Pink Cindy dress though.  Very, very, very cute.  And Connor looks adorable in that bowling shirt.  I like how you put the appliques on the back.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!



OH OH OH!!!!  This is gorgeous!  I may just have to drag out my Feliz pattern again and make some Tiana ones for my DGDs.  You do such beautiful work!  And what a cute idea to put Louie and Ray on the sides.


----------



## ncmomof2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[/IMG]




Adorable!!  I really need to try one of these for Christmas.


----------



## kstgelais4

miprender said:


> Small world... I grew up in Woonsocket I moved out after I got married. But my family still lives there. Did you go to school there?



SUPER small world. I live about 10 min. North in MA. Our church is in Woonsocket.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> Everything looks great! your kids will get a lot of attention in Disney. Can I ask what thread you used to embroider the carriage. I wanted a sparkly carriage like that for my DGD and I tried a thread I found at Joanns and it just snapped and wouldn't work. I ended just using my Marathon thread but I really wanted it to be sparkly.



It's actually an iron-on applique I found on etsy.  It's all little crystals and they ironed-on beautifully.  I can give you the seller's name if you're interested.  She shipped very quickly.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!



That is beautiful!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I really want to add some crystal beading to it but I won't have time before we leave next week if I want to get everything else done too. That will have to wait til later.

Thank You all! I actually like how it hangs without the petti too. You can see everything still. Her favorite is Ray and she picked out Louis (thanks for that one Heather).


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!



OMG this is just awesome!!!!  I will be getting my Feliz pattern out tonight...you are an inspiration!!!!  Love this!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

RMAMom said:


> Everything looks great! your kids will get a lot of attention in Disney. Can I ask what thread you used to embroider the carriage. I wanted a sparkly carriage like that for my DGD and I tried a thread I found at Joanns and it just snapped and wouldn't work. I ended just using my Marathon thread but I really wanted it to be sparkly.


 I did a sparkly embrodiered carriage. I used sulky mateallic silver thread. I had the same problem, until I started using a metallic needle. I still had to babysit it and had a few breaks, but it helped a LOT.


----------



## erikawolf2004

erikawolf2004 said:


> In the past a few of you have posted pictures of yourselves in dresses or tunics that you have made for yourself....any good/easy patterns out there that you could recommend???
> 
> Thanks, Erika



Anyone have a good Tunic pattern???


----------



## Dynamoliz

Could some one please point me in the right direction for purchasing the Feliz pattern. I've looked on YCMT and I don't see it there. Thanks!!!! Liz


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Dynamoliz said:


> Could some one please point me in the right direction for purchasing the Feliz pattern. I've looked on YCMT and I don't see it there. Thanks!!!! Liz




The Feliz pattern is a Farbenmix pattern so not on the YCMT website.  I think they stopped printing it but it's included in a book called "Sewing Clothes kids love."  You should be able to find that book on amazon.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Dynamoliz said:


> Could some one please point me in the right direction for purchasing the Feliz pattern. I've looked on YCMT and I don't see it there. Thanks!!!! Liz



It's in a book called "Sewing Clothes Kids Love".


----------



## SallyfromDE

erikawolf2004 said:


> We are going to a halloween party and I need to come up with a cute and easy costume for me....anyone have any good and fun ideas?  My DD is going to be Mulan and I think my DH is going to be Indian Jones, so we don't need to match I just want to do something fun and not too time consuming.



My favorite is super easy. Glue or pin smarties to your pants and go as "Smartie Pants".


----------



## VBAndrea

Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!


I like the dress even better with the pants   You are brave to let her wear white to preschool.  That would likely be a one-time-wear outfit for my dd.  Isn't it the best though that she loves it soooooo much!



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.


OMG -- how can you be doing Thnksgiving when Halloween hasn't even come and gone yet?!  You are way too on top of things!  I love the turkey -- I never had time to do anything for Thanksgiving last year but would love to try a turkey t or dress for dd this year.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back-I took these pics with my cell phone so not the best quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a picture of this dress a while back but here is Alexa wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cinderella and Prince Charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dinosaur bowling shirt and pillowcase dress for dinner at T-Rex our first night in Orlando.  Ignore Connor's very messy face-the kids were really sick of posing by this time.


Everything is great but I especially love both bowling shirts!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


GORGEOUS!!!!  I think that's the prettiest Feliz I've ever seen!  What width did you use for the ruffles?  I love the sizing of them -- it is just perfect.  I don't have the pattern but if I ever buy it I'd be thrilled if I made one half as good as yours.



HDCooper said:


> I love learking on this thread.  Are there any tutorials out there, that anyone from the Dis Boutique have made?  I would love to learn how make these beautiful things.  Thanks so much!


Look in the bookmarks on the first page.  Some of the ladies that post here also have blogs and will have links in their sigs to them -- many have tuts on their blog pages.  And just about any pattern I've bought from You Can Make This is pretty self explanatory and if you would have any questions along the way there is usually someone here that has the answers.



Dynamoliz said:


> Could some one please point me in the right direction for purchasing the Feliz pattern. I've looked on YCMT and I don't see it there. Thanks!!!! Liz



I see you've received the answer already and the book is indeed on Amazon but I've also heard it's in Hobby Lobby (don't have one here though but thought I'd mention it in case there's one where you live).  It's on my list of things to buy one of these days.


----------



## clairemolly

erikawolf2004 said:


> Anyone have a good Tunic pattern???



I haven't made them, but CarlaC has 2...the Patricia and the Shana.  I think they are listed as SisBoom though...


----------



## miprender

jeniamt said:


> .
> 
> On another note... I am dealing with a nightmare.  My Facebook and personal email accounts we hacked.  I apologize if any of you were contacted.   The hackers are claiming that DH was injured and we are stuck in London.  This is so scary and I cant figure out how they got my password.  I can not even count how many hours I have spent trying to resolve this issue.  I am even filing a police report.  I am so worried that they know so much personal info, including my kids names, address, phone numbers and possibly our SS numbers.  I had to freeze our credit so they cant apply for instant credit using our names and SS numbers.  Such a pain.  Please be careful using FB!  The only thing I can think of is I logged into FB on my iPhone from an unsecured wireless network.



That is so scary I hope everything works out OK.



T-rox said:


> [/IMG]



I remember when you originally posted. The three of you look great. That is a funny story about the real Captn Hook. 



jeniamt said:


> I just noticed, this pic was taken b/f I painted Tinks face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> .



I saved this pattern to make for DD for out trip in July. This one came out great.



scouthawkk said:


> Front:


 




McDuck said:


> And here is how they look together (and how she'll wear it on our trip):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:







ms_mckenna said:


> .


----------



## jessica52877

erikawolf2004 said:


> We are going to a halloween party and I need to come up with a cute and easy costume for me....anyone have any good and fun ideas?  My DD is going to be Mulan and I think my DH is going to be Indian Jones, so we don't need to match I just want to do something fun and not too time consuming.



If you want super easy then go with a mousketeer! 






We got the most comments that night. More then any custom I have ever made! I did even sew our names on, just ironed.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> OMG -- how can you be doing Thnksgiving when Halloween hasn't even come and gone yet?!  You are way too on top of things!  I love the turkey -- I never had time to do anything for Thanksgiving last year but would love to try a turkey t or dress for dd this year.



This is so funny because I am queen of last minute! I was kind of *bored* today!  I have 53 shirts to make but just wanted to make the turkey. I bought the fabric about 3 months ago and hadn't touched it and I always am too late and have to wait until the following year to do what I want. So I just decided today was the day! 

We are also leaving town next Thursday, so to me Halloween is almost over! LOL! I didn't do anything new this year either for it.


----------



## miprender

ban26ana said:


> Here is my freshly finished Boo costume. I may be getting the hang of this sewing thing!


That looks great!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!



These came out great!



mom2OandE said:


>


Love this! 



Honeymooner04 said:


>






Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



That is so beautiful



kstgelais4 said:


> SUPER small world. I live about 10 min. North in MA. Our church is in Woonsocket.



That is too funny. We can plan our own DIS Sew n Meet


----------



## Dynamoliz

Dynamoliz said:


> Could some one please point me in the right direction for purchasing the Feliz pattern. I've looked on YCMT and I don't see it there. Thanks!!!! Liz



Many thanks to all who replied to this! Liz


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

VBAndrea said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  I think that's the prettiest Feliz I've ever seen!  What width did you use for the ruffles?  I love the sizing of them -- it is just perfect.  I don't have the pattern but if I ever buy it I'd be thrilled if I made one half as good as yours.



Thank YOu! The ruffles are 4 3/8 in. with rolled hems on each end. I really love the rolled hem look ever since I got my serger figured out.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> If you want super easy then go with a mousketeer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got the most comments that night. More then any custom I have ever made! I did even sew our names on, just ironed.



Jessica - your men look so CUTE!!! oh, I mean COOL!!!!!

Love the pictures of the kids - Evangeline is sooooo adorable!!!! Love the pink Cinderella and the Bowling shirt too!!!


----------



## froggy33

I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## jessica52877

froggy33 said:


> i digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad i got the hang of this, cause now if i can't find something, i can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



love it!


----------



## erikawolf2004

froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is adorable, you will have to let us know if you are willing to sell it???  Doesn't Heather have a Steamboat Willie...they would be sooo cute together!


----------



## erikawolf2004

clairemolly said:


> I haven't made them, but CarlaC has 2...the Patricia and the Shana.  I think they are listed as SisBoom though...



Thank you I will check those out.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Dynamoliz said:


> Could some one please point me in the right direction for purchasing the Feliz pattern. I've looked on YCMT and I don't see it there. Thanks!!!! Liz



I got mine off of Amazon, but I also saw one at Joann's today.  I'm started my first one tonight-so excited!


----------



## erikawolf2004

SallyfromDE said:


> My favorite is super easy. Glue or pin smarties to your pants and go as "Smartie Pants".


----------



## froggy33

erikawolf2004 said:


> This is adorable, you will have to let us know if you are willing to sell it???  Doesn't Heather have a Steamboat Willie...they would be sooo cute together!



Thanks!  I hope to soon, just want to try it out one more time.  That is actually what I digitized it for! I put it on a black and white dress with Steamboat Willie. I had done it by hand once before and just couldn't bring myself to do it again, so I thought it was a good time to teach myself!

Thanks again!


----------



## littlepeppers

froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> Thanks for looking!



LOVE & JEALOUSY!  I really like your classic Minnie.

I had DH looking at machines & programs the other day.  If we had the $ I think he would get a bigger hoop machine for me.  Maybe some $ will fall out of the sky. 

 I think he was thinking of me & a second income though.  I don't know if I can homeschool, keep house, and sew with a deadline.  How do you ladies find the time to sew for $.


----------



## kstgelais4

miprender said:


> That is too funny. We can plan our own DIS Sew n Meet


We should! But let's NOT meet in Woonsocket.  lol.



froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Awesome! I would not know where to begin with that.


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great job.  I don't think I would have the time or the patience to do that stuff, glad there are people out there that do and are willing to sell to people like me.


----------



## tricia

Oh and I am almost finished Tyler's halloween costume.  Just the belt/sash thing with the crest on it left.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.463568085328.242511.743780328&ref=fbx_album

Facebook changed things, I can't get the pic to post....


----------



## snubie

miprender said:


> That is too funny. We can plan our own DIS Sew n Meet





kstgelais4 said:


> We should! But let's NOT meet in Woonsocket.  lol.



If you do meet up, let me know.  I grew up in East Providence and went to high school in Pawtucket.  I live in Western Mass now but my family is still in RI so I visit often.



tricia said:


> Oh and I am almost finished Tyler's halloween costume.  Just the belt/sash thing with the crest on it left.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.463568085328.242511.743780328&ref=fbx_album
> 
> Facebook changed things, I can't get the pic to post....



I don't know anything about gaming, but his costume looks great.


----------



## snubie

Just doing a 99 day DANCE!!!    Going to meet some disboutiquers in 99 DAYS!  Lauren and I are only going for 3 nights but it will be 3 days full of friends and fun for her and I.  We are leaving DH and Megan at home.

I feel like singing... 99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer.  Take on down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## babynala

I think I missed a few pictures, like that cute red and black dress and the Boo costume.  They were both really great.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland feliz that I finished last week.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  The pattern wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, just time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess dress similar to some seen on here.  Alexa loves it.  I need to sew the applique on the bodice down better.  I was an iron-on but didn't stick around all the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a perfectly-preppy flouncy skirt for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish a bowling shirt, three pairs of shorts and a few odds and ends so I better get back at it!


The Halloween outfits are really cute.  I love your Alice Feliz and the princess dress makes me smile.  



aboveH20 said:


> A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was cool to see the family wear my shirts, so I'm inspired to keep on trying.  I leave tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon, and I expect to come back refreshed and ready to hit the foot pedal.


the shirts came out really nice, sorry you had so much trouble with the thread.  I hate when that happens.  Enjoy your trip!



mom2OandE said:


> I made this set for a friend who is going to Disney this weekend.  I did something similar for a client a while ago so she requested this.  These pics don't do it justice!  The twirly skirt turned out so well.  I am really happy with it and I hope they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tee for her baby:


Nice job on the Minnie skirt and Mickey Tshirt.



littlepeppers said:


> I finished my last outfit for my godchild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to make a few adjustments on a few dresses, and figure out how to put that crazy white collar thingy on the Sleeping Beauty dress.  Any ideas?


Sorry, no other ideas for the Sleeping Beauty but your Snow White dress is sweet.



Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!


Glad she liked them.  If they get messed up you can just make a new pair!  



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.


I love the fabric on that turkey.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cinderella and Prince Charming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dinosaur bowling shirt and pillowcase dress for dinner at T-Rex our first night in Orlando.  Ignore Connor's very messy face-the kids were really sick of posing by this time.


Your pink Cinderella dress came out really nice but I LOVE your Cinderella and Prince Charming.  Nice touch with the strip on the back of the bowling shirt.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!


I can see why she loves it.  Your designs look really great and the dress is beautiful.  



jessica52877 said:


> If you want super easy then go with a mousketeer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got the most comments that night. More then any custom I have ever made! I did even sew our names on, just ironed.


What a cute idea!



froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Your applique looks great!



tricia said:


> Oh and I am almost finished Tyler's halloween costume.  Just the belt/sash thing with the crest on it left.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.463568085328.242511.743780328&ref=fbx_album
> 
> Facebook changed things, I can't get the pic to post....


Impressive.  I remember the picture you originally posted and I couldn't even imagine how you were going to make that.  I'm sure Tyler will be a big hit with all the gamers too!

I really need to be sewing my DD's halloween costume before she really yells at me!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!



TOO stinkin cute! One of these days I want to do something simple and sweet, I always end up going overboard and creating too much work for myself. LOVE this!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

scouthawkk said:


> Hayley got my dress over the weekend, so I wanted to share pics of it here.  She looks so cute in all the stuff she's gotten so far.  ALL smiles!  Such a cutie!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique:



I forget how to resize photos...but this applique is fantastic!Would be super cute on a stocking too!


----------



## Piper

snubie said:


> Just doing a 99 day DANCE!!!  Going to meet some disboutiquers in 99 DAYS! Lauren and I are only going for 3 nights but it will be 3 days full of friends and fun for her and I. We are leaving DH and Megan at home.
> 
> I feel like singing... 99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer. Take on down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.


 

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aboveH20 said:


> A few weeks ago I made shirts for Madison's Big Give.  I've made other things for Big Gives before, but this was the first time I made the family wish shirts.  I must admit it was sooo cooool to see the family modeling them.  That was the Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not go off without a hitch unfortunately.  Those of you on the east coast probably heard the scream when I ran out of yellow thread on my third shirt with three letters to stitch.  I rushed to the store (did you know you can't buy thread by the yard  ) and the Coats and Clark replacement thread got rather tangled in my machine.  By now the east coast and mid-Atlantic states probably heard the scream.  The thread is both a work of art and the Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short story long, it did not end well for the shirt, in fact it got downright Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta say, that jiffyshirts is well named.  I cut the hole in the shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one from the jiffy guys and it was at my house Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> It really was cool to see the family wear my shirts, so I'm inspired to keep on trying.  I leave tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas and the Grand Canyon, and I expect to come back refreshed and ready to hit the foot pedal.



OY!  I hate when my machine gobbles a t-shirt, that's soooooo RUDE!  I too enjoy the jiffy shirts and their fast delivery...every now and then I'll get a shirt with a slight flaw or pinhole though, but they are very quick to send replacements.  Great shirts!!  Laughing about buying thread by the yard 



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.



That's a CUTE Turkey, love the colors!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!



The dress and little girl are quadruple CUTE!!



froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great work!!  Something tells me I wouldn't have the patience to learn to digitize, so I'm thankful there are talented people like you that do!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

EMBIRD question...

So Embird and my Mac are not playing nice...my wonderful Hubby purchased the Parallels program so I could still preview and resize embroidery designs when we moved from a PC to and Mac.  The preview portion works great still, but anytime I resize something now the resized file doesn't transfer over correctly to my flash drive and my machine won't read it.     I can still resize on our old PC, but it's such a pain since it's technically our boys' computer now and isn't really set up for such things anymore.

Anyone know if this is a common problem, and if so how do I fix it?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> EMBIRD question...
> 
> So Embird and my Mac are not playing nice...my wonderful Hubby purchased the Parallels program so I could still preview and resize embroidery designs when we moved from a PC to and Mac.  The preview portion works great still, but anytime I resize something now the resized file doesn't transfer over correctly to my flash drive and my machine won't read it.     I can still resize on our old PC, but it's such a pain since it's technically our boys' computer now and isn't really set up for such things anymore.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a common problem, and if so how do I fix it?


Sorry, I can't help but I have MAC computer, notebook and also a PC notebook.  I keep the PC because it does play nice with all my programs for sewing and embroidery.  Good luck.


----------



## jas0202

Well, despite a very sick serger that is in the shop for at least a week, I have everything but the hem finished on princess dress #1!  Snow white will be worn by my two year old to Akershus...I hope Snow White is there when we are!  Next up, is a cinderella for the same meal for my five year old!


----------



## scouthawkk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I forget how to resize photos...but this applique is fantastic!Would be super cute on a stocking too!



Thank you to you, and everyone that has complimented my Christmas Vida.  I love that pattern now, and once I figured out what I wanted to do with it, had a blast putting it together!


----------



## erikawolf2004

jas0202 said:


> Well, despite a very sick serger that is in the shop for at least a week, I have everything but the hem finished on princess dress #1!  Snow white will be worn by my two year old to Akershus...I hope Snow White is there when we are!  Next up, is a cinderella for the same meal for my five year old!



This is super cute!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

[QUOTE






[/QUOTE]

That is beautiful!!


----------



## billwendy

HI EVERYONE!!!

HAPPY WEEKEND!!!! YAY!!!!!

I just wanted to update you all with some Big Give needs to make them complete!!!! If anyone might have a little time to make one of the things listed below it would totally Rock My Socks!!!!!!! and the cute little kiddo's too!!!! Here we goooooooo

*Juliana's Big Give *- Shirt for Dad (Tim - size XL) - something piratey?

*Joey's Big Give -*Any type of bag (tote, Toiletry, messenger) for anyone
1 outfit for Isaac 
1 outfit for Shaelynn
A shirt for Dad (Kelly - size L) -maybe Tigger or King Luey from Jungle book
OH MY GOSH!!! I FORGOT EYE SPY BAGS!!!! - these little kids are travelling really far, if anyone could make them for them they'd be a lifesaver for mom and dad for the plane ride!!!!!

*Michaels Big Give*Family Make a Wish Shirts
Eye Spy Bags
Backpack/tote bag/toiletry bag for the girls???
ANy specialized shirts for Mom, Dad or Boys (shirts only, mom says boys are comfortable in their own pants/shorts)

Please come over to the boards and check it out - it'd be awesome send these gifts to the families!!!!!! Thanks everyone!!! I know you all are busy right now!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Wow there are some amazing things being posted these days.

Trying to finish Alice's Alice in Wonderland costume for Halloween and I can't find my good sissors.  My old sewing sissors are just not cutting it (no pun intended LOL)  If I can't find them, I might have to go get some more tomorrow.  

QUESTION:
I'm also working on pirate night for Megan for our 7 night cruise.  I finished the pirate twirl skirt.  I am planning to make a portrait peasant to go with it and then tie it with a sash.  I'm also lkely going to make her a bandana to wear.  My question is do you think I should make the portrait peasant shirt long sleeved?  THe cruise is early March and of course pirate night is inside and on deck.  We should be leaving St. Maartan for pirate night.  I think I long sleeve peasant shirt will look better, but I'm afraid it might be too hot.  Thoughs?

Hmm, I took pictures of the pirate skirt, but apparently they are still on my camera.


----------



## jessica52877

peachygreen said:


> Wow there are some amazing things being posted these days.
> 
> Trying to finish Alice's Alice in Wonderland costume for Halloween and I can't find my good sissors.  My old sewing sissors are just not cutting it (no pun intended LOL)  If I can't find them, I might have to go get some more tomorrow.
> 
> QUESTION:
> I'm also working on pirate night for Megan for our 7 night cruise.  I finished the pirate twirl skirt.  I am planning to make a portrait peasant to go with it and then tie it with a sash.  I'm also lkely going to make her a bandana to wear.  My question is do you think I should make the portrait peasant shirt long sleeved?  THe cruise is early March and of course pirate night is inside and on deck.  We should be leaving St. Maartan for pirate night.  I think I long sleeve peasant shirt will look better, but I'm afraid it might be too hot.  Thoughs?
> 
> Hmm, I took pictures of the pirate skirt, but apparently they are still on my camera.



I would go with long sleeve if that is what you want. She won't get dressed until after the days affairs, the dining room isn't always the warmest and then on deck the wind seems to always be fierce, more from the boat booking it from island to island then real wind I think. 

We have always cruised in September (the end) or Jan/early Feb, so not the best comparison, but we have always had on long pants and sweatshirts!


----------



## t-beri

HI GUYS!! I am trying so hard to show up once in a while around here but I am SOOOO busy. Not sew busy unfortunately.  Finally got our plans for our Dec. trip ironed out a bit and today I picked up fabric for the girls AK dresses.  WHich is great b/c I had no idea what I was making until I saw the fabric and inspiration hit.  Of course inspiration said "strip work jumper" But hey, it's an oldie but a goodie. 
I will post pics of the fabric tomorrow when my phone is charged.

Other than that I'm making patchwork Simply Sweet jumpers for the Christmas party ala JHAM's faboo Halloween outfit for Lily.

Cinderella dresses (the "REAL" kind says Lily) for our 1/2 day at MK and maybe a surprise BBB for Little, but I haven't made ressies yet so we'll see.

Chip and Dale outfits for the Campfire 

TS3 outfits for DHS (this one is going to require a miracle)

and I'm not sure but I THINK we're just gonna wear the minnie dot peasant dresses I'm making for under their Christmas twirls to EPCOT. Unless I come up w/ an idea.

I want to get a longsleeved baseball tee for mac and do a reverse applique of a green army guy on the bottom/side  for DHS. I think he will want a tee w/ a Santa Mickey on it too, other than that I doubt he'll want much else. which is fine.REALLY.

Gotta run.  It's only 5 hours until I have to wake Lily up for Soccer and I still need to make bows.


----------



## teresajoy

I'm home!!! I know, most of you probably didn't even know I was gone, with everything going on here lately, I haven't had as much of a chance to get on here as often as I'd like. So, I'm going to try to catch up a bit now.


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> I'm home!!! I know, most of you probably didn't even know I was gone, with everything going on here lately, I haven't had as much of a chance to get on here as often as I'd like. So, I'm going to try to catch up a bit now.



We knew you were gone...glad to have you back home!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

t-beri said:


> HI GUYS!! I am trying so hard to show up once in a while around here but I am SOOOO busy. Not sew busy unfortunately.  Finally got our plans for our Dec. trip ironed out a bit and today I picked up fabric for the girls AK dresses.  WHich is great b/c I had no idea what I was making until I saw the fabric and inspiration hit.  Of course inspiration said "strip work jumper" But hey, it's an oldie but a goodie.
> I will post pics of the fabric tomorrow when my phone is charged.
> 
> Other than that I'm making patchwork Simply Sweet jumpers for the Christmas party ala JHAM's faboo Halloween outfit for Lily.
> 
> Cinderella dresses (the "REAL" kind says Lily) for our 1/2 day at MK and maybe a surprise BBB for Little, but I haven't made ressies yet so we'll see.
> 
> Chip and Dale outfits for the Campfire
> 
> TS3 outfits for DHS (this one is going to require a miracle)
> 
> and I'm not sure but I THINK we're just gonna wear the minnie dot peasant dresses I'm making for under their Christmas twirls to EPCOT. Unless I come up w/ an idea.
> 
> I want to get a longsleeved baseball tee for mac and do a reverse applique of a green army guy on the bottom/side  for DHS. I think he will want a tee w/ a Santa Mickey on it too, other than that I doubt he'll want much else. which is fine.REALLY.
> 
> Gotta run.  It's only 5 hours until I have to wake Lily up for Soccer and I still need to make bows.





Question for you - WHEN DO YOU SLEEP!!!?????!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> I'm home!!! I know, most of you probably didn't even know I was gone, with everything going on here lately, I haven't had as much of a chance to get on here as often as I'd like. So, I'm going to try to catch up a bit now.


Glad you are back home and I know that it was a well needed vacation.  I hope you had a good time and do let us know how the trip went.


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> I'm home!!! I know, most of you probably didn't even know I was gone, with everything going on here lately, I haven't had as much of a chance to get on here as often as I'd like. So, I'm going to try to catch up a bit now.




WELCOME HOME!!! We missed you!!!!! Cant wait to hear about your trip!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> HI GUYS!! I am trying so hard to show up once in a while around here but I am SOOOO busy. Not sew busy unfortunately.  Finally got our plans for our Dec. trip ironed out a bit and today I picked up fabric for the girls AK dresses.  WHich is great b/c I had no idea what I was making until I saw the fabric and inspiration hit.  Of course inspiration said "strip work jumper" But hey, it's an oldie but a goodie.
> I will post pics of the fabric tomorrow when my phone is charged.
> 
> Other than that I'm making patchwork Simply Sweet jumpers for the Christmas party ala JHAM's faboo Halloween outfit for Lily.
> 
> Cinderella dresses (the "REAL" kind says Lily) for our 1/2 day at MK and maybe a surprise BBB for Little, but I haven't made ressies yet so we'll see.
> 
> Chip and Dale outfits for the Campfire
> 
> TS3 outfits for DHS (this one is going to require a miracle)
> 
> and I'm not sure but I THINK we're just gonna wear the minnie dot peasant dresses I'm making for under their Christmas twirls to EPCOT. Unless I come up w/ an idea.
> 
> I want to get a longsleeved baseball tee for mac and do a reverse applique of a green army guy on the bottom/side  for DHS. I think he will want a tee w/ a Santa Mickey on it too, other than that I doubt he'll want much else. which is fine.REALLY.
> 
> Gotta run.  It's only 5 hours until I have to wake Lily up for Soccer and I still need to make bows.


Hey what are you doing up so late?  How is baby?  Sounds like you have been very busy and will be until your trip, good luck getting it all done.  I know you will wonderful outfits and please give us pictures.


----------



## teresajoy

Thank you everyone for your continued prayers for Barbara and our cousin Patty.  Barbara had a complication with her first Herceptin treament (heart spasms?) but the doctors don't think it is a big problem. I PRAY they know what they are talking about. Our cousin Patty is still in the hospital, but has been moved from ICU to um...shoot, can't think of the nam....rehab? is that the right term? She is having physical therapy several times a day, which of course, is painful. But, that's what it will take to get her well again. 



kstgelais4 said:


> HI all! It has been a long time since I posted here  I have been lurking and keeping up with you as best as I can. I knoe there are a lot of you who keep up with me on Facebook as well!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really hoping someone can help me. Zoe wants to be Ariel for halloween, and I know some of you have made and Ariel costume. If you can post them, and how you did them that would be fabulous! I need any help I can get.


Here's the one I made Lyddie. It was a last minute kind of costume, nothing fancy. I offered to put an Ariel on the top for her, but Lydia has a VERY strong opinion that if you are dressing up like someone you do NOT put their picture on the outfit, because people don't walk around with their own picture on their clothes. Although, I told her that I think Anastasia and Drizella would do that! Anywho, here is the outfit!










I hemmed the tail up, because it was too long. This year I let it down a bit when she wore it. 





billwendy said:


> On another note, cancer has made its way into our family again. This time its my stepfather and he has prostate cancer. Many of you know that he travels all over the world to encourage missionaries, teach and preach - Im not sure why God has brought this into his/our lives, but its here and now we will trust in Him to guide the Dr's treatment. Bob is going to start treatment at the end of next month after his trips to Maine, Canada, and India - he is also scheduled to lead a tour of the Holy Lands later this winter - Im just not sure how treatment works with this type of cancer - My mom said that they can either do surgery or radiation. I feel really bad for my stepsiblings as they lost their mom to brain cancer. Although I hear prostate cancer has a great survival rate, Im sure this really is painful for them (they are all grown adults).  Thanks for prayers - Im feeling very blue right now...



Wendy, I'm so sorry! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> One more thing- for anyone out there who thinks this is just a bunch of people on a discussion board, and that we are just words and nothing more. I have to share the amazing proof of support and friendship this board has brough into my life.
> I got to know Snubie of DIS fame (Stacey) this summer when we sewed the same CarlaC pattern.
> Stacey came to my Dad's wake. This was such a powerful sign of what this board of women have become to me, even for those I only get to exchange emails with and hope to someday meet- I appreciate your emails, FB, etc so much and it's so nice to know that we have all been around for so long, build friendships, and still welcoming more into our clan.
> God Bless all of you.
> Dont wait til your next holiday- tell your Dad you love him. Some day you may not be able to.
> If you wish to see the journey I recorded I started posting on carepages in June let me know and I can help you find his page (I feel odd posting it here)




You are so right, about everything. I love my Dad so much, but I have to admit, I just don't tell him that often. And, this is so much more than just a discussion board! I have received so much support from everyone here, especially in these past two months. 





T-rox said:


> hi all ( and nice to meet you teresa joy!)



It was wonderful to meet you too!!! I'm so glad you came up to me!!! 



livndisney said:


> Some of us get in trouble for not telling our friends we have at Etsy ID LOL


Yep, that's right! 






snubie said:


> I feel like singing... 99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer.  Take on down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.



Stacey, step away from the beer...


NiniMorris said:


> We knew you were gone...glad to have you back home!
> 
> Nini





MinnieVanMom said:


> Glad you are back home and I know that it was a well needed vacation.  I hope you had a good time and do let us know how the trip went.





billwendy said:


> WELCOME HOME!!! We missed you!!!!! Cant wait to hear about your trip!!!



Aww, thanks guys!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA!  I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!

Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)

Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months.  So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought.  In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!

Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in.  I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.

To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?

(You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out!  LOL)


Nini


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

For those who have not seen it on facebook - 
Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!













and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.


----------



## wbarkhur

NiniMorris said:


> To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA!  I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!
> 
> Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)
> 
> Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months.  So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought.  In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!
> 
> Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in.  I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.
> 
> To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?
> 
> (You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



What???? You mean the happiest place on earth can get cold????  I am sure Mickey would not allow that.   Just kidding, I am sorta in the same boat, we will be there the same time you are.  I planned outfits thinking that for sure the weather would be beautiful, now I an a bit worried too.  I am planning to take long sleeve shirts to put under everything, and leggings also.  I am also going to bring hoodies/jackets for everyone, and hope that is enough.  But honestly being from Wyoming, we consider anything above 50 shorts weather, so if it is freezing and you see a crazy family running around in shorts, be sure to say hi it will probably be us.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.



I love this outfit, I have to get this pattern!  She is going to get alot of attention in this!


----------



## Colleen27

wbarkhur said:


> What???? You mean the happiest place on earth can get cold????  I am sure Mickey would not allow that.   Just kidding, I am sorta in the same boat, we will be there the same time you are.  I planned outfits thinking that for sure the weather would be beautiful, now I an a bit worried too.  I am planning to take long sleeve shirts to put under everything, and leggings also.  I am also going to bring hoodies/jackets for everyone, and hope that is enough.  But honestly being from Wyoming, we consider anything above 50 shorts weather, so if it is freezing and you see a crazy family running around in shorts, be sure to say hi it will probably be us.



We're from Michigan so that tends to be us too. My kids are the ones swimming at night while the lifeguards watching over them are wearing winter coats, hats, and gloves. Cold by FL standards is still warm to us! 

As far as planning for chilly days, I get Cherokee long sleeved ultimate tees from Target to go under whatever I've made because they are very soft, fairly warm, close-fitting enough to go comfortably under t-shirts, Simply Sweets, etc., and come in a ton of colors. And I get leggings for the girls that coordinate with any dresses I'm planning on putting on them. That's been enough that we've only had two days where the kids had coats over their customs in the morning/evening, but even then I was able to get some good coat-less pictures during the warmer part of the day.


----------



## erikawolf2004

NiniMorris said:


> To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA!  I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!
> 
> Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)
> 
> Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months.  So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought.  In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!
> 
> Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in.  I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.
> 
> To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?
> 
> (You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



We are going Dec 1-8 and plan on bringing lots of layers, short and long sleeve shirts to go under the dresses, plus leggings and jackets, etc....I would plan on a mix of weather from what I have seen others post.  One of the reasons the dresses you are taking are great, if it is warm during the day they can be worn as they are  or with a short sleeve shirtand then layered with shirts if it is alittle cool.  I figure if it is cold...you will see just the bottom of the dress...but oh well.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA!  I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!
> 
> Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)
> 
> Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months.  So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought.  In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!
> 
> Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in.  I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.
> 
> To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?
> 
> (You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



I make sure I have long sleeves for under the t's and then a sweatshirt. I try to match it as well as possible without taking a million. I have also taken extra pj pals for the especially cold days or just for days when I would prefer two shirts and no jackets. I am thinking he only has worn the pj pals to a christmas party here or there when he was younger, but I know it has been COLD sometimes too! Our last trip in December (2 years ago) we went the 20st through 24th or about that and the first two days it was FREEZING! We had sweaters, turtlenecks and jackets along with gloves and hats, by the end it was warm enough for shorts!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.



Adorable! All your kids seem to be growing like weeds!


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.



She is so adorable!!!!!! Lydia really wanted to do the Jedi Academy, (I didn't realize that until we got there) but the spots were all filled up by the time we got over there. They told us that they filled up early in the day. I thought they would fill up before each show.  So, go early!


----------



## princessmom29

NiniMorris said:


> To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA! I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!
> 
> Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)
> 
> Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months. So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought. In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!
> 
> Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in. I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.
> 
> To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?
> 
> (You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out! LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini


 You should be fine. This is what I have done for DD the last 2 thanksgivings. I just take a couple of long sleeve black, a couple long sleeve white, a couple black leggins, a couple white leggings, and a special color tee and legging combo for anything that won't work with. That plus a light jacket early and has seemed to work fine. I get the thick white tights(not the microfiber but the ones that are almost like leg warmers) from walmart as well to go under princess dresses. I have had to put them under a pair of leggings once or twice when it was really cool in the morning. I threw a pair of socks in my park bag and just went inito the RR an pulled of the tights when it got warmer. I also make a black and a white short sleeve peasant blouse every year in case it gets warm enough for shor sleeves. On days I think we'll need it, I put it in a ziploc in my park bag and we can switch in the RR if she gets hot. This system hasworked well for us.


----------



## ms_mckenna

teresajoy said:


>


Love this! Continued prayers. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!


This is GREAT! So cute! 



tricia said:


> Oh and I am almost finished Tyler's halloween costume.  Just the belt/sash thing with the crest on it left.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.463568085328.242511.743780328&ref=fbx_album
> 
> Facebook changed things, I can't get the pic to post....


Very cool! 



jas0202 said:


> Well, despite a very sick serger that is in the shop for at least a week, I have everything but the hem finished on princess dress #1!  Snow white will be worn by my two year old to Akershus...I hope Snow White is there when we are!  Next up, is a cinderella for the same meal for my five year old!


I love this I hope I get good enough by our next trip to create something like that cannot wait to see Cinderella! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am so happy - she loves it! Here is Evangeline in her Princess & the Frog feliz. She got upset when we couldn't go outside to take pictures though.
> Get ready for lots of pics!


Absolutely beautiful! 



Honeymooner04 said:


> I finally finished the pants last night at o'dark-thirty and when I went to try it on my daughter this morning she REFUSED to take it off.  I hope it survives preschool today!  I couldn't tell her no because I was so happy she loved it so much!


Very sweet hope it made it through Prek! 



jessica52877 said:


> I am thinking we must not be feeding our machines enough. Mine ate a shirt the week we left for Disneyland! I wasn't a happy camper!
> 
> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.


Love the new turkeys Jessica! I tried on the elmo set you made emily today and since she is now potty trained it fits again, the pants are actually to big lol. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  Before I discovered this board, I couldn't sew a stitch.  I am just so happy that I found all of you and a fantastic hobby.  My only hobby before taking up sewing was online shopping!
> 
> Someone asked what I used for the ruffles on the Feliz-it is just bias tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I finished last night.  This had been basically done for awhile.  I just needed to finish the sash.


How long have you been sewing! I love this! 

I have not gotten squat done since the pirate top. I was going to make Emily's halloween costume this AM and she informed me she wants to be a cat. So I guess we will be having the 3 amigos and a cat instead of a senorita. Oh well easy way out I suppose.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> She is so adorable!!!!!! Lydia really wanted to do the Jedi Academy, (I didn't realize that until we got there) but the spots were all filled up by the time we got over there. They told us that they filled up early in the day. I thought they would fill up before each show.  So, go early!



Aww, I wish Lydia would have gotten to do it. Was it just filled for that show or were they filling all the shows for that day immediately? I like to stay in the loop even though Dallas won't do it (unless I make him) at WDW. But I still like the get picked from the audience way better.



ms_mckenna said:


> Love the new turkeys Jessica! I tried on the elmo set you made emily today and since she is now potty trained it fits again, the pants are actually to big lol.



Woo hoo! That is awesome! I wish they were cuter jeans, but I remember I needed to get them right then and there.


----------



## squirrel

I'm thinking of doing a Vida Dress.  Is the dress lined?  I would guess the front bodice and back bodice piece are double thickness but is the rest all single?

What do you think of these fabrics together?


----------



## thebeesknees

squirrel said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Vida Dress.  Is the dress lined?  I would guess the front bodice and back bodice piece are double thickness but is the rest all single?
> 
> What do you think of these fabrics together?



Just the bodice top and back are lined. I really like the fabrics you picked!


----------



## NaeNae

Well we got home Thursday afternoon from WDW.  I've been trying to get caught up with the thread.

I figure only you guys would appreciate this:  Do you think it's odd for someone living in Oklahoma to buy a Florida Sunpass turnpike pass?  We bought one, we've been talking about doing it for the last several trips.

We were standing in line at Camp Mickey and the little girl behind us had on a custom.  I get to chit chatting with her mom and lo and behold she is a fellow disboarder!  I discovered the little girl is the one I just made a Vida for for their Dec trip.  Small world huh?

I had to finish 3 Halloween costumes after I got back, but I got them done last night.  Good thing since they are wearing them tonight to a Halloween carnival!


----------



## squirrel

thebeesknees said:


> Just the bodice top and back are lined. I really like the fabrics you picked!



Thanks!

How many different fabrics do most people use on a Vida?  I bought the fish print and the blue dot at the same time.  Last night I went to Fabricland and found the light blue with shells in the discount area.  I will probably need at least one more fabric should I go with a solid color from one of the fish?


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> Well we got home Thursday afternoon from WDW.  I've been trying to get caught up with the thread.
> 
> I figure only you guys would appreciate this:  Do you think it's odd for someone living in Oklahoma to buy a Florida Sunpass turnpike pass?  We bought one, we've been talking about doing it for the last several trips.
> 
> We were standing in line at Camp Mickey and the little girl behind us had on a custom.  I get to chit chatting with her mom and lo and behold she is a fellow disboarder!  I discovered the little girl is the one I just made a Vida for for their Dec trip.  Small world huh?
> 
> I had to finish 3 Halloween costumes after I got back, but I got them done last night.  Good thing since they are wearing them tonight to a Halloween carnival!



Don't you love how small the world is or maybe our dis family is large??



squirrel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How many different fabrics do most people use on a Vida?  I bought the fish print and the blue dot at the same time.  Last night I went to Fabricland and found the light blue with shells in the discount area.  I will probably need at least one more fabric should I go with a solid color from one of the fish?



I can do one happily with 2, 3 is perfect. I toss more in to make others happy! LOL! I am a very even person though and like it to look balanced.


----------



## squirrel

I know that the Feliz is in the book, but is there any other good patterns?


----------



## princessmom29

squirrel said:


> I know that the Feliz is in the book, but is there any other good patterns?


 I like the insa skirt too.


----------



## jessica52877

I bought the book a while ago, not sure what I'll end up using out of it but I always loved the insa and didn't have the feliz. I have two others that are in it, but figured it wasn't the end of the world. I paid around $16 for it and paid close to that for the one pattern.


----------



## Tonyslady

I also like the insa and for cooler months the avalon jacket goes really well with it and is pretty easy to make. I also think the manhattan dress would make a great princess dress. Imke is a good pattern and can be used for boy or girl. 

I would recommend that you buy the book from a store instead of some place online so that you can peek inside to se weather the patterns are the good paper or the yucky tissue. I bought my first book from amazon and it was tissue. I just got a 2nd book from borders that has the good paper patterns.


----------



## squirrel

I was going to ask for it for Christmas.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't just getting one good pattern from the book.  Sounds like there are some other patterns that I would probably use.

We do a $50 draw for the immediate family members.  Doesn't include my nieces or nephew.

I got my dad-It may have been rigged as I was at WDW during Thanksgiving and they did the draw without me.  I have no idea what to get him.  He is the hardest to buy for.


----------



## noahdove

I have just scanned a few of these....well, maybe more than a few I wish I had stuck with sewing...but, I am not patient with it and therefore...stopped...only time I regret it is when I see these darling outfits Keep posting please and thank you


----------



## Disneymom1218

Here is one of the outfits I was working on today, the pants we found at a Goodwill weeks ago:





Close up of the applique





Close up of the Pants





She just ahd to show off her cool witch socks


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have to show off my little Woody.  This is for MNSSHP.  His sister is going to be Jessie but I am still finishing up her costume.  He loves this and has worn it almost non-stop since I finished it!






And this is my oldest daughter with her first-ever completed sewing project!  She made a couple of pillowcases for a friend who is a die-hard Husker fan!  She was home for a few days and we had our own little sweat-shop set up with two sewing machines running, lol.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.



This is absolutely adorable! What is the pattern for the top? I love it!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## jessica52877

Aww, I love Woody! I was going to ask Dallas if he would be Woody this year. We'll be out of town and I am not packing a costume I don't think. I years ago found a Woody shirt at a garage sale (so no drawing lines involved) and thought I could throw together a new vest. I never asked though, afraid he'll say no and break my heart! LOL! He was Woody when he was 2.


----------



## peachygreen

Quick question - Is there anyway to tell the difference between no-sew and sewable heat and bond?   I had both and found one of hte 2 (can't find the other) and want to do an applique - which I want to attempt to sew this time.  I'm afraid I'll mess up my machine if it is the non-sewable kind.  Should I chance it, or not?


----------



## Disneymom1218

peachygreen said:


> Quick question - Is there anyway to tell the difference between no-sew and sewable heat and bond?   I had both and found one of hte 2 (can't find the other) and want to do an applique - which I want to attempt to sew this time.  I'm afraid I'll mess up my machine if it is the non-sewable kind.  Should I chance it, or not?



I use Heat n bond lite. the ultra gums up the needle and then it skips stitches and is a stressful mess.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

There have been so many adorable items made lately!!  The princess dresses....the Star Wars outfit! The Christmas dress!!!  WOW!  GREAT jobs!!



froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



LOVE it!!!  You did a fantastic job!!



billwendy said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> *Joey's Big Give -*Any type of bag (tote, Toiletry, messenger) for anyone



I don't know if you want a second bag for Joey...but I just wanted to let you know that I signed up for a messenger bag for Joey when the give began and it has already been shipped.  








teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for your continued prayers for Barbara and our cousin Patty.  Barbara had a complication with her first Herceptin treament (heart spasms?) but the doctors don't think it is a big problem. I PRAY they know what they are talking about. Our cousin Patty is still in the hospital, but has been moved from ICU to um...shoot, can't think of the nam....rehab? is that the right term? She is having physical therapy several times a day, which of course, is painful. But, that's what it will take to get her well again.



Praying for your family!


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I don't know if you want a second bag for Joey...but I just wanted to let you know that I signed up for a messenger bag for Joey when the give began and it has already been shipped.



Nooooo, your bag is AWESOME!!!! I figured when people went over they'd see that someone had signed up for a bag for him and would sign up for the other kids or Mama...

We could still use some help!!!! Im especially hoping that Joeys siblings Shaelynn and Isaac will get their last outfit filled so they wont feel left out. Shaelynn would love something girly girly and Isaac would be easy shirt/shorts......Pretty Please????


----------



## teresajoy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my little Woody.  This is for MNSSHP.  His sister is going to be Jessie but I am still finishing up her costume.  He loves this and has worn it almost non-stop since I finished it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my oldest daughter with her first-ever completed sewing project!  She made a couple of pillowcases for a friend who is a die-hard Husker fan!  She was home for a few days and we had our own little sweat-shop set up with two sewing machines running, lol.



The Woody outfit looks great!!!
and Yay to your daughter on her sewing project!!! I really like making pillowcases! 



peachygreen said:


> Quick question - Is there anyway to tell the difference between no-sew and sewable heat and bond?   I had both and found one of hte 2 (can't find the other) and want to do an applique - which I want to attempt to sew this time.  I'm afraid I'll mess up my machine if it is the non-sewable kind.  Should I chance it, or not?



I don't know of a way offhand. Could you take it to the store and kind of compare it to the ones there?



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Praying for your family!


This is wonderful!!! What a cute bag!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA!  I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!
> 
> Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)
> 
> Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months.  So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought.  In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!
> 
> Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in.  I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.
> 
> To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?
> 
> (You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini


Between Target and Walmart I was able to find coordinating long sleeve shirts and t-shirts to go under anything.  Some days we needed them, some days we didn't.  The only thing I didn't pack was swim suits and had to go out to Target to buy them for the family since it was way warmer than expected.  One night, however, my dd had to wear two long sleeve shirts under an embellished t.  There was no way I was covering up customs with a jacket!  I did bring solid color gloves but we never needed those.  For leggings I just did basics -- red, brown and black and I think had some hot pink to coordinate with her Pooh Vida.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.


Love it!  I just wish the pattern came in larger sizes as I wanted to buy it after seeing you originally post the top.



squirrel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How many different fabrics do most people use on a Vida?  I bought the fish print and the blue dot at the same time.  Last night I went to Fabricland and found the light blue with shells in the discount area.  I will probably need at least one more fabric should I go with a solid color from one of the fish?


I use all different fabrics except I tend to only have two fabrics for the side panels (not four) and I often will repeat a fabric in a ruffle somewhere -- for example my straps fabric might be a ruffle too.  So I would say at least 8 to 9 fabrics for me!  I have fun buying things that coordinate.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Here is one of the outfits I was working on today, the pants we found at a Goodwill weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just ahd to show off her cool witch socks


Cute and what a lucky find on the pants.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my little Woody.  This is for MNSSHP.  His sister is going to be Jessie but I am still finishing up her costume.  He loves this and has worn it almost non-stop since I finished it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my oldest daughter with her first-ever completed sewing project!  She made a couple of pillowcases for a friend who is a die-hard Husker fan!  She was home for a few days and we had our own little sweat-shop set up with two sewing machines running, lol.


Woody is fantastic!  I am diligently working on my shark and then have a dolphin to make after that.  I am sooooo hoping to get the shark finished today because I'm working on Big Give items too and they need to be shipped right after Halloween.

The pillowcase looks great too   Do you just pattern one of a normal pillow case?  My kids would love some custom pillow cases and I imagine they would go together fairly quickly.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Im home!  Well, back in the US anyway...we just pulled back into Port Canaveral, it will be a few hours before we get off the ship.  My girlfriends and I had a great cruise on the Wonder...enough so we booked for the same time
next year, and I booked a 5 night on the Dream for my family next June!  Yea, another excuse for more customs!  LOL.  We definitely attracted lots of attention in ours, the Captain Mickey shirts we wore on boarding day turned out good enough we were stopped often to ask where we bought them. And my crazy capris got lots of laughs, and more Han a few strange looks!  I'd forget what we had on, and wonder why we were getting stared at...or maybe it was the tiaras we all wore. . I didn't see any kids dressed in customs, but my brain is already running with ideas for Rebecca because the kids who did wear anything besides playclothes were wearing something princess, and I know I can come up with something better than a scratchy storebought costume!

I'm writing this on my phone, and it's too hard to multiquote with, but I do want to say there were lots of pretty things posted lately!  

If whoever needed help on the Aurora collar still needs it, please PM me and I'm more than happy to exlpain how I did it, it's super easy and DD didn't ever complain that the collar was irritating. 

Teresa, welcome back. I'm glad to hear that Barbara and Patty are doing a bit better.  I've missed both you and Heather here...I don't keep up with facebook as much as I need to. 

Nini...you were in my thoughts as I was making the shirts for the 4 of us , I only needed to make 12, and I was getting sick of sitting there to babysit the machine so it wouldn't eat my shirts.  You were my inspiration...I figured if you could survive 50+ then I shouldn't be fussing about doing mine!

I didn't post the pics before leaving because I was of course working on everything until the last minute, lol. But we did take lots on the ship, so I'll share when we get them uploaded later this week.


----------



## thebeesknees

squirrel said:


> I know that the Feliz is in the book, but is there any other good patterns?



I've also enjoyed the Riviera leggings. My DD is a skinny-minnie, so store-bought ones always fall down on her. Being able to make them myself has also solved the problem of what to do when we can't find something to match a particular dress. I also use the same pattern for bike shorts to wear under her uniform skirt. I wound up making them for 2 other kids, too, and now have a request to make some more.


----------



## Honeymooner04

I have been sewing up a storm!  This weekend I made my cutie Cinderella's work dress for her to play around in at home, to maybe wear for Halloween, and to definitely wear when she goes to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in 2 weeks!  I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out and my daughter is beyond thrilled.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry I haven't been posting much; I've had a huge amount of sewing plus DH has been out of town and I've been working overtime- eek.  Love everything, especially the Kyoko Minnie - would that pattern work on a skinny 8?  or do you think it would be hard to lengthen a little?

Here's what I did over the last couple days-
First, the shirts for Michaels Big Give
Epcot:





Islands of Adventure- Michaels is the different one:





and let me just say, there are soooooooooo many reasons why I prefer Heathersue's designs- these Harry Potter shirts about made me lose my religion- not to mention how manyhours they took; and  I don't know if they will even last through a washing

Anyhoo, also made a Sheera (sp?) costume for a coworker and an embroidered pillowcase for another coworker, and...

finally finished the kids halloween outfits:













The skirt is a cool bubble skirt from ycmt, much easier to put together than I expected, although next time I'll change a couple of things; although you can't really see in the pic it gets quite puffy at the bottom, which DD loves


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> The pillowcase looks great too   Do you just pattern one of a normal pillow case?  My kids would love some custom pillow cases and I imagine they would go together fairly quickly.



I found a tutorial online. I had to have a video, because I couldn't figure out how to do the part where the seams are all hidden. I think I put it in the bookmarks, I'll try to find it for you. 

*EDIT: I found the video I used:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY*



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Im home!  Well, back in the US anyway...we just pulled back into Port Canaveral, it will be a few hours before we get off the ship.  My girlfriends and I had a great cruise on the Wonder...enough so we booked for the same time
> next year, and I booked a 5 night on the Dream for my family next June!  Yea, another excuse for more customs!  LOL.  We definitely attracted lots of attention in ours, the Captain Mickey shirts we wore on boarding day turned out good enough we were stopped often to ask where we bought them. And my crazy capris got lots of laughs, and more Han a few strange looks!  I'd forget what we had on, and wonder why we were getting stared at...or maybe it was the tiaras we all wore. . I didn't see any kids dressed in customs, but my brain is already running with ideas for Rebecca because the kids who did wear anything besides playclothes were wearing something princess, and I know I can come up with something better than a scratchy storebought costume!
> 
> 
> If whoever needed help on the Aurora collar still needs it, please PM me and I'm more than happy to exlpain how I did it, it's super easy and DD didn't ever complain that the collar was irritating.
> 
> Teresa, welcome back. I'm glad to hear that Barbara and Patty are doing a bit better.  I've missed both you and Heather here...I don't keep up with facebook as much as I need to.
> 
> .



I'm glad you had a good time!!! We had a great time too! Welcome home! I can't wait to see your pictures, it sounds like you guys had fun!

If you dont' mind, I would love it if you could share how you did the Aurora collar here on the board, or if you could PM it to me and I can put it on the blog? 

My Mom saw Patty last night, and it sounds like she is doing pretty good and acting like herself.  

I'm really hoping to  be able to stop in here more! And, maybe just maybe I'll finish the trip report I started over a year ago! 



Honeymooner04 said:


> I have been sewing up a storm!  This weekend I made my cutie Cinderella's work dress for her to play around in at home, to maybe wear for Halloween, and to definitely wear when she goes to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in 2 weeks!  I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out and my daughter is beyond thrilled.



It looks great!!!! I would love to see a bigger picture if you have one. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much; I've had a huge amount of sewing plus DH has been out of town and I've been working overtime- eek.  Love everything, especially the Kyoko Minnie - would that pattern work on a skinny 8?  or do you think it would be hard to lengthen a little?
> 
> Here's what I did over the last couple days-
> First, the shirts for Michaels Big Give
> Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me just say, there are soooooooooo many reasons why I prefer Heathersue's designs- these Harry Potter shirts about made me lose my religion- not to mention how manyhours they took; and  I don't know if they will even last through a washing



You have been BUSY!!!! Great job!!! 
Heather's designs really are the best. She really puts a lot of time and effort into each one to make sure it's just right.


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much; I've had a huge amount of sewing plus DH has been out of town and I've been working overtime- eek.  Love everything, especially the Kyoko Minnie - would that pattern work on a skinny 8?  or do you think it would be hard to lengthen a little?
> 
> Here's what I did over the last couple days-
> First, the shirts for Michaels Big Give
> Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure- Michaels is the different one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me just say, there are soooooooooo many reasons why I prefer Heathersue's designs- these Harry Potter shirts about made me lose my religion- not to mention how manyhours they took; and  I don't know if they will even last through a washing
> 
> Anyhoo, also made a Sheera (sp?) costume for a coworker and an embroidered pillowcase for another coworker, and...
> 
> finally finished the kids halloween outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a cool bubble skirt from ycmt, much easier to put together than I expected, although next time I'll change a couple of things; although you can't really see in the pic it gets quite puffy at the bottom, which DD loves



AWESOME!!!! I love the shirts Nicole!!! Thanks so  much for doing  them!! I second about Heather's designs. Im doing one right now for Juliana's dad - and seriously 41 thread changes for only 5 colors????? And the tack down stitch wasnt very good and when it went to do the satin stitches, the fabric pulled away in some places - grrrrrrrrrrr....but im way too far into it to start over...Im going to try to free hand with my regular macine to fill the space - anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## momto2cuties

billwendy said:


> AWESOME!!!! I love the shirts Nicole!!! Thanks so  much for doing  them!! I second about Heather's designs. Im doing one right now for Juliana's dad - and seriously 41 thread changes for only 5 colors????? And the tack down stitch wasnt very good and when it went to do the satin stitches, the fabric pulled away in some places - grrrrrrrrrrr....but im way too far into it to start over...Im going to try to free hand with my regular macine to fill the space - anyone else ever have this happen?



I have had to go back in and freehand/touch up a few appliques before.  I was terrified the first time, but it worked out beautifully and no one ever knew.  Whew!!!

Hey shirring experts, I'm making a "princess dress."  Not a specific Disney or any other princess - just a "princess dress" for my daughter.   It will be "pink with a green (peplum) and a green circle in the middle".  All her design, of course.  I hate zippers with all my heart, even though I've done a few.  I was wondering if anyone has done the back of a princess dress with shirring - on satin?  Or if anyone has pics of the back that was shirred, whether on satin or not?   I would love to make something easy for her to put on over her head at school without help.  I've done the modified Simply Sweets before, but she is insisting on long sleeves.  I'm going to take parts from different patterns to throw this together tonight and/or tomorrow, but I would LOVE to avoid a zipper.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Honeymooner04

teresajoy said:


> It looks great!!!! I would love to see a bigger picture if you have one.



Thanks! There are a few more pictures on my website.  http://lifeontheridgeside.blogspot.com


----------



## teresajoy

momto2cuties said:


> I have had to go back in and freehand/touch up a few appliques before.  I was terrified the first time, but it worked out beautifully and no one ever knew.  Whew!!!
> 
> Hey shirring experts, I'm making a "princess dress."  Not a specific Disney or any other princess - just a "princess dress" for my daughter.   It will be "pink with a green (peplum) and a green circle in the middle".  All her design, of course.  I hate zippers with all my heart, even though I've done a few.  I was wondering if anyone has done the back of a princess dress with shirring - on satin?  Or if anyone has pics of the back that was shirred, whether on satin or not?   I would love to make something easy for her to put on over her head at school without help.  I've done the modified Simply Sweets before, but she is insisting on long sleeves.  I'm going to take parts from different patterns to throw this together tonight and/or tomorrow, but I would LOVE to avoid a zipper.  Any thoughts?



I'm no shirring expert, but I think that would work great! I shirred on satin once and liked the way it turned out. I'm pretty sure Linette's gorgeous princess dresses were shirred in the back too. 
Here's the one I did:




Lyddie looks so little! 



Honeymooner04 said:


> Thanks! There are a few more pictures on my website.  http://lifeontheridgeside.blogspot.com



Thanks!!!


----------



## ttfn0205

Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one. 



I love this shirt and would love to ake them for my great neices.  Where did you find such a great pattern.  I also have another question as I am new to this board.  Do you make for special needs kid trips or just official make a wish
trips.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> AWESOME!!!! I love the shirts Nicole!!! Thanks so  much for doing  them!! I second about Heather's designs. Im doing one right now for Juliana's dad - and seriously 41 thread changes for only 5 colors????? And the tack down stitch wasnt very good and when it went to do the satin stitches, the fabric pulled away in some places - grrrrrrrrrrr....but im way too far into it to start over...Im going to try to free hand with my regular macine to fill the space - anyone else ever have this happen?




Let me just say...there are some designers that have things that look nice...but do not stitch out well enough for me to want to put them on my dog's sweater!

Heather has spoiled me!  Maybe if I hadn't started with hers I wouldn't be so picky!  LOL!

The ones I am working on now...the satin stitch is so tiny it is not covering up the tack down stitch...and no matter how close I cut....well, let's just say, I will be bugging Heather to do any thing else I need for future projects!!!


(and I bet she is glad I don't have any future projects!)


I want to join a Heather fan club!!!


Nini


----------



## mom2OandE

billwendy said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> HAPPY WEEKEND!!!! YAY!!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to update you all with some Big Give needs to make them complete!!!! If anyone might have a little time to make one of the things listed below it would totally Rock My Socks!!!!!!! and the cute little kiddo's too!!!! Here we goooooooo
> 
> *Juliana's Big Give *- Shirt for Dad (Tim - size XL) - something piratey?
> 
> *Joey's Big Give -*Any type of bag (tote, Toiletry, messenger) for anyone
> 1 outfit for Isaac
> 1 outfit for Shaelynn
> A shirt for Dad (Kelly - size L) -maybe Tigger or King Luey from Jungle book
> OH MY GOSH!!! I FORGOT EYE SPY BAGS!!!! - these little kids are travelling really far, if anyone could make them for them they'd be a lifesaver for mom and dad for the plane ride!!!!!
> 
> *Michaels Big Give*Family Make a Wish Shirts
> Eye Spy Bags
> Backpack/tote bag/toiletry bag for the girls???
> ANy specialized shirts for Mom, Dad or Boys (shirts only, mom says boys are comfortable in their own pants/shorts)
> 
> Please come over to the boards and check it out - it'd be awesome send these gifts to the families!!!!!! Thanks everyone!!! I know you all are busy right now!!!



I posted on the Big Give but wanted to post here too in case you came here first.  I am doing a skirt/shirt for Shaelyn (Joeys Big Give).  I posted in the thread over htere a while ago but noticed it wasn't on the list.  I"m doing a vintage patch minnie dot skirt and tee.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I have shirred on satin and it works fine- I just did it for the coworkers costume;didn't take pics, but it went smoothly.

I have had to fix appliques either because of design flaw or user error- as long as you take the time to get the width of the zigzag right and remember to shorten the length it usually works fine.


----------



## clairemolly

Good evening ladies!  Can I please ask a favor for my daughter...especially if you live in Oklahoma, Mississippi, Delaware or Wyoming  (other states are also very much appreciated).

My daugther Claire is in 2nd grade, and they are having a postcard club.  They are collecting postcards from as many states and countries as they can.  When they get a postcard, they talk about the state/country that it came from, and then the child who received it gets to bring it home.  They have 46 states right now, and many countries, but as you can imagine, they love getting postcards, even duplicates, so the more the merrier...

Anyone want to send a postcard?

The address is:
Mrs. Deborah Hart's Class
Attn: Claire
Van Gorden Elementary
6475 Lesourdsville West Chester Rd
Liberty Township, OH 45011

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

Everything looks great ladies!  I love the Cindy dress and the tees!


----------



## clairemolly

Love all the great stuff posted lately.  I need to chain myself to my sewing machines...we leave in 19 days and I have more than 19 things left to do...

Here are the outfits for the girls for one of our Epcot days...Molly's is the exact same, only smaller.


----------



## NaeNae

clairemolly said:


> Good evening ladies!  Can I please ask a favor for my daughter...especially if you live in Oklahoma, Mississippi, Delaware or Wyoming  (other states are also very much appreciated).
> 
> My daugther Claire is in 2nd grade, and they are having a postcard club.  They are collecting postcards from as many states and countries as they can.  When they get a postcard, they talk about the state/country that it came from, and then the child who received it gets to bring it home.  They have 46 states right now, and many countries, but as you can imagine, they love getting postcards, even duplicates, so the more the merrier...
> 
> Anyone want to send a postcard?
> 
> The address is:
> Mrs. Deborah Hart's Class
> Attn: Claire
> Van Gorden Elementary
> 6475 Lesourdsville West Chester Rd
> Liberty Township, OH 45011
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I live in Oklahoma!  I'll try to remember to pick up a post card and get it in the mail.


----------



## erin327

Hi. I have been lurking here for many, many "parts". I am in awe of the incredible things you make for your children (and grandchildren and the big give kids). I have no sewing ability and no sewing machine. I do have two sweet little girls though and enjoy seeing your kids loving your projects.  

Anyway, I am coming out of lurkdom with a question.   My mom (who is a novice seamstress) is making my 3 yr old a little bo peep costume for Halloween. My daughter wanted it to look like disney's bo peep. My mom is using a non-disney bo peep pattern and we chose fabrics sort of like the disney version.  My dad has been ill and in and out of the hospital and my mom has fallen behind. She has been trying to hurry and finish the costume in time. We assumed that the pants shown in the picture had ruffles made from the pants fabric.  We chose a blue like the disney bo peep. She just realized that in her haste she hadn't looked at the pattern and directions close enough. The picture shows white pants which are in fact straight leg pants with pre-gathered eyelet forming the ruffles. We can't use the blue fabric if we go the pre-gathered eyelet route.  Any advice? Where could we find simple instructions for creating ruffled pant (bo peep style) out of all fabric? Any idea where we could find a robin's egg blue color pre-gathered eyelet (very quickly)? 

Thanks for any thoughts you can provide!


----------



## ireland_nicole

erin327 said:


> Hi. I have been lurking here for many, many "parts". I am in awe of the incredible things you make for your children (and grandchildren and the big give kids). I have no sewing ability and no sewing machine. I do have two sweet little girls though and enjoy seeing your kids loving your projects.
> 
> Anyway, I am coming out of lurkdom with a question.   My mom (who is a novice seamstress) is making my 3 yr old a little bo peep costume for Halloween. My daughter wanted it to look like disney's bo peep. My mom is using a non-disney bo peep pattern and we chose fabrics sort of like the disney version.  My dad has been ill and in and out of the hospital and my mom has fallen behind. She has been trying to hurry and finish the costume in time. We assumed that the pants shown in the picture had ruffles made from the pants fabric.  We chose a blue like the disney bo peep. She just realized that in her haste she hadn't looked at the pattern and directions close enough. The picture shows white pants which are in fact straight leg pants with pre-gathered eyelet forming the ruffles. We can't use the blue fabric if we go the pre-gathered eyelet route.  Any advice? Where could we find simple instructions for creating ruffled pant (bo peep style) out of all fabric? Any idea where we could find a robin's egg blue color pre-gathered eyelet (very quickly)?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you can provide!



I would just ruffle a strip of the blue fabric you already have and attach it to the pants- it would be nearly impossible for a perfect match with purchased eyelet, and when you ruffle it, the lace effect isn't the ost iportant thing imho.


----------



## thebeesknees

erin327 said:


> The picture shows white pants which are in fact straight leg pants with pre-gathered eyelet forming the ruffles. We can't use the blue fabric if we go the pre-gathered eyelet route.  Any advice? Where could we find simple instructions for creating ruffled pant (bo peep style) out of all fabric? Any idea where we could find a robin's egg blue color pre-gathered eyelet (very quickly)?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you can provide!



I would gather long strips of the blue fabric (maybe 4 inches wide or so) and sew that on instead of the eyelet. You will still get the ruffled effect and you won't have to worry about matching the color. Nobody is going to know what the pattern showed!

ETA: Oops! Guess Nicole and I posted at the same time!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

clairemolly said:


> Good evening ladies!  Can I please ask a favor for my daughter...especially if you live in Oklahoma, Mississippi, Delaware or Wyoming  (other states are also very much appreciated).
> 
> My daugther Claire is in 2nd grade, and they are having a postcard club.  They are collecting postcards from as many states and countries as they can.  When they get a postcard, they talk about the state/country that it came from, and then the child who received it gets to bring it home.  They have 46 states right now, and many countries, but as you can imagine, they love getting postcards, even duplicates, so the more the merrier...
> 
> Anyone want to send a postcard?
> 
> The address is:
> Mrs. Deborah Hart's Class
> Attn: Claire
> Van Gorden Elementary
> 6475 Lesourdsville West Chester Rd
> Liberty Township, OH 45011
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I live in Wyoming and I'll do my best to get this done tomorrow.  We leave for our trip tomorrow night!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> The pillowcase looks great too   Do you just pattern one of a normal pillow case?  My kids would love some custom pillow cases and I imagine they would go together fairly quickly.




I didn't see this until tonight.  We just used another pillowcase as a basic pattern and winged it from there!  But I see that Teresa posted a tutorial which is probably a lot more helpful!


----------



## billwendy

mom2OandE said:


> I posted on the Big Give but wanted to post here too in case you came here first.  I am doing a skirt/shirt for Shaelyn (Joeys Big Give).  I posted in the thread over htere a while ago but noticed it wasn't on the list.  I"m doing a vintage patch minnie dot skirt and tee.



EEK!!! Im so sorry, thanks for correcting me!! I got confused and put you under Samantha instead of Shaelyn!!! So now Shaelyn is looking good, but Samantha could use a little something - lol!!!

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

ttfn0205 said:


> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shirt and would love to ake them for my great neices.  Where did you find such a great pattern.  I also have another question as I am new to this board.  Do you make for special needs kid trips or just official make a wish
> trips.


We only do kids that are traveling with some sort of dream or wish organization. It does not have to be Make a wish, we have hosted families from many different organizations. 




erin327 said:


> Hi. I have been lurking here for many, many "parts". I am in awe of the incredible things you make for your children (and grandchildren and the big give kids). I have no sewing ability and no sewing machine. I do have two sweet little girls though and enjoy seeing your kids loving your projects.
> 
> Anyway, I am coming out of lurkdom with a question.   My mom (who is a novice seamstress) is making my 3 yr old a little bo peep costume for Halloween. My daughter wanted it to look like disney's bo peep. My mom is using a non-disney bo peep pattern and we chose fabrics sort of like the disney version.  My dad has been ill and in and out of the hospital and my mom has fallen behind. She has been trying to hurry and finish the costume in time. We assumed that the pants shown in the picture had ruffles made from the pants fabric.  We chose a blue like the disney bo peep. She just realized that in her haste she hadn't looked at the pattern and directions close enough. The picture shows white pants which are in fact straight leg pants with pre-gathered eyelet forming the ruffles. We can't use the blue fabric if we go the pre-gathered eyelet route.  Any advice? Where could we find simple instructions for creating ruffled pant (bo peep style) out of all fabric? Any idea where we could find a robin's egg blue color pre-gathered eyelet (very quickly)?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you can provide!



I agree with everyone else, just ruffle the blue fabric. Does your Mom have a serger? She could just do a rolled hem on there and it would be nice and quick.


----------



## erikawolf2004

momto2cuties said:


> I have had to go back in and freehand/touch up a few appliques before.  I was terrified the first time, but it worked out beautifully and no one ever knew.  Whew!!!
> 
> Hey shirring experts, I'm making a "princess dress."  Not a specific Disney or any other princess - just a "princess dress" for my daughter.   It will be "pink with a green (peplum) and a green circle in the middle".  All her design, of course.  I hate zippers with all my heart, even though I've done a few.  I was wondering if anyone has done the back of a princess dress with shirring - on satin?  Or if anyone has pics of the back that was shirred, whether on satin or not?   I would love to make something easy for her to put on over her head at school without help.  I've done the modified Simply Sweets before, but she is insisting on long sleeves.  I'm going to take parts from different patterns to throw this together tonight and/or tomorrow, but I would LOVE to avoid a zipper.  Any thoughts?



How about grommets and ribbon, do 5 or 6 grommets on each side then lace it up with a nice pink or green ribbon.


----------



## erikawolf2004

clairemolly said:


> Love all the great stuff posted lately.  I need to chain myself to my sewing machines...we leave in 19 days and I have more than 19 things left to do...
> 
> Here are the outfits for the girls for one of our Epcot days...Molly's is the exact same, only smaller.



This is very cute, love the detail on the jeans.


----------



## queenvickitoria

Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.


----------



## teresajoy

clairemolly said:


> Love all the great stuff posted lately.  I need to chain myself to my sewing machines...we leave in 19 days and I have more than 19 things left to do...
> 
> Here are the outfits for the girls for one of our Epcot days...Molly's is the exact same, only smaller.



I love it and it looks like your daughter loves it too! Your girls are going to look so cute! 



queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.



Oh, you two are adorable!!!! Very impressive!!! You and your dress are beautiful! Your husband is a cutie, he could work at the parks! Really great job on both costumes.


----------



## miprender

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That did come out very nicely. We wanted DS4 to do the Jedi training. My poor DH ran with my son as fast as he could to get to the park entrance just as it was opening (it was an EMH day) while I pushed the stroller and would meet up with him, only to find I still had everyone's tickets!  By the time we got in the line was already filled for a few shows. 




wbarkhur said:


> What???? You mean the happiest place on earth can get cold????  I am sure Mickey would not allow that.   Just kidding, I am sorta in the same boat, we will be there the same time you are.  I planned outfits thinking that for sure the weather would be beautiful, now I an a bit worried too.  I am planning to take long sleeve shirts to put under everything, and leggings also.  I am also going to bring hoodies/jackets for everyone, and hope that is enough.  But honestly being from Wyoming, we consider anything above 50 shorts weather, so if it is freezing and you see a crazy family running around in shorts, be sure to say hi it will probably be us.



I don't really know how to pack for our trip in December either. I using long sleeve TShirts for our MVMCP. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my little Woody.  This is for MNSSHP.  His sister is going to be Jessie but I am still finishing up her costume.  He loves this and has worn it almost non-stop since I finished it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love the costume, my children are going as Woody, Buzz and Jessie though I am not doing too much sewing for them.



Honeymooner04 said:


> I have been sewing up a storm!  This weekend I made my cutie Cinderella's work dress for her to play around in at home, to maybe wear for Halloween, and to definitely wear when she goes to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in 2 weeks!  I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out and my daughter is beyond thrilled.



Looks great!



ireland_nicole said:


> First, the shirts for Michaels Big Give
> Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure- Michaels is the different one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me just say, there are soooooooooo many reasons why I prefer Heathersue's designs- these Harry Potter shirts about made me lose my religion- not to mention how manyhours they took; and  I don't know if they will even last through a washing
> 
> Anyhoo, also made a Sheera (sp?) costume for a coworker and an embroidered pillowcase for another coworker, and...
> 
> finally finished the kids halloween outfits:



Everything looks great. And ITA about Heather's designs. They do come out very nice.



clairemolly said:


> Here are the outfits for the girls for one of our Epcot days...Molly's is the exact same, only smaller.



Great Job. That fabric is really cute.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> Nooooo, your bag is AWESOME!!!! I figured when people went over they'd see that someone had signed up for a bag for him and would sign up for the other kids or Mama...
> 
> We could still use some help!!!! Im especially hoping that Joeys siblings Shaelynn and Isaac will get their last outfit filled so they wont feel left out. Shaelynn would love something girly girly and Isaac would be easy shirt/shorts......Pretty Please????



Thanks!!  



teresajoy said:


> This is wonderful!!! What a cute bag!



Thanks!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Michaels Big Give
> Epcot:



What type of fabric did you use for the ball?  Love it!  I have experimented with several different silver fabrics but I haven't been overly thrilled with any of them.  




ireland_nicole said:


> let me just say, there are soooooooooo many reasons why I prefer Heathersue's designs- these Harry Potter shirts about made me lose my religion- not to mention how manyhours they took; and  I don't know if they will even last through a washing



AMEN!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Let me just say...there are some designers that have things that look nice...but do not stitch out well enough for me to want to put them on my dog's sweater!
> 
> Heather has spoiled me!  Maybe if I hadn't started with hers I wouldn't be so picky!  LOL!
> 
> The ones I am working on now...the satin stitch is so tiny it is not covering up the tack down stitch...and no matter how close I cut....well, let's just say, I will be bugging Heather to do any thing else I need for future projects!!!
> 
> 
> (and I bet she is glad I don't have any future projects!)
> 
> 
> I want to join a Heather fan club!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



ME TOO!!!  I just finished one today and literally screamed at several points!!!


----------



## cburkedavis

So I finished my first two pairs of CarlaC's easyfit pants, and it really is a GREAT pattern, so thanks everyone!

I also finished the autograph books for Michael and his brother Lance for the big give, so posting pictures of those, too.

I'm planning on making some more easyfits for Thanksgiving, then I think I want to try something a bit different.  I'm seen some cute patchwork skirts posted on here, can anyone tell me what pattern you use?  Is it a YCMT pattern?  Thanks in advance!  I'm hoping I can buy fabric for both projects at one time, going to JoAnn's multiple times is getting very costly for me.  I think I may check out the local quilting store for fabric next time, at least they won't have a scrapbooking section to get me in to even bigger trouble. . . 

Colleen


Ok, still can't post pics, once I have enough posts I will.

Thanks again for all the inspiration, I now spend WAAAY too much time on here


----------



## ms_mckenna

jessica52877 said:


> Woo hoo! That is awesome! I wish they were cuter jeans, but I remember I needed to get them right then and there.


Jessica you are so silly they are really cute jeans!!!!! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> She just ahd to show off her cool witch socks


Ok the whole outfit is cute but LOVE the socks! I have a sock problem lol. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my little Woody.  This is for MNSSHP.  His sister is going to be Jessie but I am still finishing up her costume.  He loves this and has worn it almost non-stop since I finished it!


The cuteness!!!! I love that plaid it is perfect! 



Honeymooner04 said:


>


I love this dress everytime I see it done it makes me smile again she looks so sweet!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's what I did over the last couple days-
> First, the shirts for Michaels Big Give
> Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure- Michaels is the different one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally finished the kids halloween outfits:


ok really it is all so COOL! I seriously love everthing! 



clairemolly said:


>


I have some small world fabric and I love the idea of using it like this! Such a cool idea!  



queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.


Those are awesome! I decided yesterday that when I get decent at this I want to try a snow white peasant shirt for Emily to go under a custom that Leslie made. Your skills are obviously fab but is it extremely hard?


----------



## ms_mckenna

Oh I completely forgot to post for myself lol.
I picked up some blues yesterday to make the boys Thanksgiving shirts. I got DD the gem Loves Me Not lap dress so I decided I was going to make the boys tees that coordinate. I will hopefully get that done sometime this week. 
I went a little nuts tonight too and bought CarlaC's portrait peasant top, big easy fit pants, bowling shirt, and simply sweet dress patterns. I am hoping to get started on a bowling shirt or 3 this week too. 
This is what I did get managed to get done today:
I remembered how much I hate dealing with tulle!!! 




Walmart thankfully had one solid black shirt left and one pair of leggings. I snagged the last few yards of tulle at HL Saturday thanking my lucky stars that I called first because someone else wanted all that was left and she saved me 4 yards. The did only have black and white boas left though so she is not solid black cat. I bought foam tonight at Walmart and plan on making ears and attaching some fur to them. I cannot decide what I am going to do about her tail though I don't know if it should just hang or have some wire or something in it. 
Wishing everyone a good Monday I doubt I will be checking in unless it is super late. Kind of proud of me I have managed to check in every day for 3 days ... a first in a long long time!


----------



## billwendy

cburkedavis said:


> So I finished my first two pairs of CarlaC's easyfit pants, and it really is a GREAT pattern, so thanks everyone!
> 
> I also finished the autograph books for Michael and his brother Lance for the big give, so posting pictures of those, too.
> 
> I'm planning on making some more easyfits for Thanksgiving, then I think I want to try something a bit different.  I'm seen some cute patchwork skirts posted on here, can anyone tell me what pattern you use?  Is it a YCMT pattern?  Thanks in advance!  I'm hoping I can buy fabric for both projects at one time, going to JoAnn's multiple times is getting very costly for me.  I think I may check out the local quilting store for fabric next time, at least they won't have a scrapbooking section to get me in to even bigger trouble. . .
> 
> Colleen
> 
> 
> Ok, still can't post pics, once I have enough posts I will.
> 
> Thanks again for all the inspiration, I now spend WAAAY too much time on here



colleen - saw the pics on the other board - I LOVE THEM!!!!!! I did a patchwork twirl from one of the patterns listed in Teresa's bookmarks on the first page of the thread....its a math pattern!!! lol


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Need help and want to see what you guys think....I am making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress for my Halloween costume.  I have looked and looked for a hat...no luck, wrong time of year for a white hat and at this point I just give up.  So, do you think if I do my hair in a bun on top of my head, tie a little red ribbon abound it, that will be okay?  I mean I'll have the dress going for me?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks everyone for the compliments on Juliet's Jedi outfit- she really loves it and I hope we can get her in the Academy this trip. I know it will be hard during SWW. (she & I are going for her bday trip next yr)  For those that asked - the top is made from a mod kids pattern called kyoto top/dress. and the pants are Carla C's easy fit pants.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on Juliet's Jedi outfit- she really loves it and I hope we can get her in the Academy this trip. I know it will be hard during SWW. (she & I are going for her bday trip next yr)  For those that asked - the top is made from a mod kids pattern called kyoto top/dress. and the pants are Carla C's easy fit pants.




Just wanted to say that outfit rocks!  I want one for me now!   

I think we will probably be back during SWW in June for 2011 again...really that is our best travel time anyway!


----------



## livndisney

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Need help and want to see what you guys think....I am making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress for my Halloween costume.  I have looked and looked for a hat...no luck, wrong time of year for a white hat and at this point I just give up.  So, do you think if I do my hair in a bun on top of my head, tie a little red ribbon abound it, that will be okay?  I mean I'll have the dress going for me?



My dd wears her Mary Poppins all the time without a hat and people "get it".


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!



Awesome.  Looks great.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Here is one of the outfits I was working on today, the pants we found at a Goodwill weeks ago:



Very cute and witchy.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my little Woody.  This is for MNSSHP.  His sister is going to be Jessie but I am still finishing up her costume.  He loves this and has worn it almost non-stop since I finished it!



Cute little woody, and great pillowcase too.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I don't know if you want a second bag for Joey...but I just wanted to let you know that I signed up for a messenger bag for Joey when the give began and it has already been shipped.



Great bag.



Honeymooner04 said:


>



Love Cindy's work dress.





ireland_nicole said:


> Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure- Michaels is the different one:



Great job on the Big Give shirts, too bad you had such a hard time.  Love the halloween sets for your kids, I am a sucker for that skirt fabric.  



clairemolly said:


> Love all the great stuff posted lately.  I need to chain myself to my sewing machines...we leave in 19 days and I have more than 19 things left to do...
> 
> Here are the outfits for the girls for one of our Epcot days...Molly's is the exact same, only smaller.



Looks great, hope you find the time to get everything done that you are hoping.



queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.



Very handsome looking couple.  Great job on the costumes.




ms_mckenna said:


> Oh I completely forgot to post for myself lol.
> I picked up some blues yesterday to make the boys Thanksgiving shirts. I got DD the gem Loves Me Not lap dress so I decided I was going to make the boys tees that coordinate. I will hopefully get that done sometime this week.
> I went a little nuts tonight too and bought CarlaC's portrait peasant top, big easy fit pants, bowling shirt, and simply sweet dress patterns. I am hoping to get started on a bowling shirt or 3 this week too.
> This is what I did get managed to get done today:
> I remembered how much I hate dealing with tulle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart thankfully had one solid black shirt left and one pair of leggings. I snagged the last few yards of tulle at HL Saturday thanking my lucky stars that I called first because someone else wanted all that was left and she saved me 4 yards. The did only have black and white boas left though so she is not solid black cat. I bought foam tonight at Walmart and plan on making ears and attaching some fur to them. I cannot decide what I am going to do about her tail though I don't know if it should just hang or have some wire or something in it.
> Wishing everyone a good Monday I doubt I will be checking in unless it is super late. Kind of proud of me I have managed to check in every day for 3 days ... a first in a long long time!



If you make a fabric tube and stuff it hard enough it does stand out a bit, and won't just hang perfectly flat.  And feeding some wire down the tube would def. help too.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

livndisney said:


> My dd wears her Mary Poppins all the time without a hat and people "get it".



Good!  I really think at the party we are going to I don't feel like wearing a hat too...it would have been good for trick or treating night with kids coming to the house.  I guess I will just look in the spring...and for the right boots too!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.



Great job!  You both look great!


----------



## rskbh00

I hope you all don't mind if I join in here! I am amazed at all the talent here, you all do some awesome sewing! I am a beginner...well I use to sew while in high school but that's been about 15-16 years ago so I don't remember much at all. My mom on the other hand is an excellent sewer with numerous different type machines. She gave me her older Brother EL-3100 machine to learn to sew on and I finally got my craft room cleaned up and got my new sewing area fixed. Now to find the easiest pattern I can to start practicing. I hope to learn all I can from all of you!


----------



## cburkedavis

billwendy said:


> colleen - saw the pics on the other board - I LOVE THEM!!!!!! I did a patchwork twirl from one of the patterns listed in Teresa's bookmarks on the first page of the thread....its a math pattern!!! lol



Thanks so much!

Math, huh?  We'll see how it works out, math is not my strong suit. . .


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Nicole, the give shirts look super, I love them and sorry that the HP gave you a run for your money.  I like the Kyoko so much that I am going to order it and adjust to an adult pattern.  I could to the front back, skirt part and belt but I just don't understand the sleeve and how to know how much to curve them?  But I can adjust a pattern and alter it to fit a small adult.


ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much; I've had a huge amount of sewing plus DH has been out of town and I've been working overtime- eek.  Love everything, especially the Kyoko Minnie - would that pattern work on a skinny 8?  or do you think it would be hard to lengthen a little?
> 
> Here's what I did over the last couple days-
> First, the shirts for Michaels Big Give
> Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure- Michaels is the different one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me just say, there are soooooooooo many reasons why I prefer Heathersue's designs- these Harry Potter shirts about made me lose my religion- not to mention how manyhours they took; and  I don't know if they will even last through a washing
> 
> Anyhoo, also made a Sheera (sp?) costume for a coworker and an embroidered pillowcase for another coworker, and...
> 
> finally finished the kids halloween outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is a cool bubble skirt from ycmt, much easier to put together than I expected, although next time I'll change a couple of things; although you can't really see in the pic it gets quite puffy at the bottom, which DD loves


----------



## WDWAtLast

Need advice for a Big Give outfit!!!!

I am making a twirl skirt and top for a Big Give and the family will be in WDW the first week of December. I was going to applique Sleeping Beauty on a tshirt, but didn't know whether to use long or short sleeve   Or should I make a Simply Sweet or Emma style top (with the back closed!) so they could add a short sleeved or long sleeved T under it depending on the weather. 

Thanks for the advice!!! Love all of the fun outfits everyone is posting!!!


----------



## billwendy

WDWAtLast said:


> Need advice for a Big Give outfit!!!!
> 
> I am making a twirl skirt and top for a Big Give and the family will be in WDW the first week of December. I was going to applique Sleeping Beauty on a tshirt, but didn't know whether to use long or short sleeve   Or should I make a Simply Sweet or Emma style top (with the back closed!) so they could add a short sleeved or long sleeved T under it depending on the weather.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!!! Love all of the fun outfits everyone is posting!!!



I think being able to layer is a great option - besides, then she can wear it when she gets home and its wintertime!!!!! I think they could layer under a tshirt!!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

billwendy said:


> I think being able to layer is a great option - besides, then she can wear it when she gets home and its wintertime!!!!! I think they could layer under a tshirt!!!!



Thanks Wendy! The Emma top it is! There is even a pic of the cutest little girl wearing a stripwork twirl, Emma top and long sleeved turtleneck on YCMT!!!


----------



## billwendy

WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks Wendy! The Emma top it is! There is even a pic of the cutest little girl wearing a stripwork twirl, Emma top and long sleeved turtleneck on YCMT!!!



Perfect!!! she will love it!!! Im working on Big Give this morning too!!!!


----------



## billwendy

NANCY!!!!!!

Thankyou so much for my package!! It arrived today!!!!!!! Im especially in love with TINK!!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

I've been away for WAYYY too long (around 4 months) - but we finally did get the house and we've been so busy with moving and a Disney trip that I haven't been here in a while.  I will be posting pictures of outfits I made soon.  Hope you are all well - thankfully I've been keeping up with a lot of you on FB!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> NANCY!!!!!!
> 
> Thankyou so much for my package!! It arrived today!!!!!!! Im especially in love with TINK!!!!!



I'm so glad you got it!  Sorry I didn't iron Tink first  I just didn't have a lot of time. 

Back to the sewing machine, I am finishing my Cruella De Vil Costume and I have to sew Abby's Dalmation costume.  We Leave Thursday Afternoon!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

We are leaving tonight!  Just wanted to say goodbye and I look forward to seeing all of the cute new stuff that has posted when I get back!


----------



## erikawolf2004

rskbh00 said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I join in here! I am amazed at all the talent here, you all do some awesome sewing! I am a beginner...well I use to sew while in high school but that's been about 15-16 years ago so I don't remember much at all. My mom on the other hand is an excellent sewer with numerous different type machines. She gave me her older Brother EL-3100 machine to learn to sew on and I finally got my craft room cleaned up and got my new sewing area fixed. Now to find the easiest pattern I can to start practicing. I hope to learn all I can from all of you!



Welcome...I think sewing is like riding a bike.  Alot of the people on here like the Youcanmakethis site for patterns and look under CarlaC patterns, she has several that are really easy and you print them out on your computer, it is so much nicer to work with than those tissue patterns...which I hate now that I am used to the epatterns.  Just print out the pages for the size you need.
Good luck.

Erika


----------



## SallyfromDE

clairemolly said:


> Good evening ladies!  Can I please ask a favor for my daughter...especially if you live in Oklahoma, Mississippi, Delaware or Wyoming  (other states are also very much appreciated).
> 
> My daugther Claire is in 2nd grade, and they are having a postcard club.  They are collecting postcards from as many states and countries as they can.  When they get a postcard, they talk about the state/country that it came from, and then the child who received it gets to bring it home.  They have 46 states right now, and many countries, but as you can imagine, they love getting postcards, even duplicates, so the more the merrier...
> 
> Anyone want to send a postcard?
> 
> The address is:
> Mrs. Deborah Hart's Class
> Attn: Claire
> Van Gorden Elementary
> 6475 Lesourdsville West Chester Rd
> Liberty Township, OH 45011
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I can send on from Delaware. 



queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.



What a good sport. I love matching costumes.


----------



## Honeymooner04

I made a super easy and fun scarf last night.  And to put a Disney spin on it I added a Mickey silhouette to it.  Of course it is almost 80 here today so we'll have to wait a while to really wear it but my kiddo loved it.  She looks very J Crew in this picture!  Such a ham!


----------



## kidneygirl

ireland_nicole said:


>



These are awesome!!  What material did you use for the ball?


----------



## momto2cuties

teresajoy said:


> I'm no shirring expert, but I think that would work great! I shirred on satin once and liked the way it turned out. I'm pretty sure Linette's gorgeous princess dresses were shirred in the back too.
> Here's the one I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyddie looks so little!



Thanks!  My daughter had to change her design after she saw your picture!  She loves the shirring in the front.  I've decided to do a little in the front for decoration and the whole back, for ease of putting it on!!!   I've been shirring away, and it's kinda fun!  Now to put the shirring into a pattern!  This will be an adventure!  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## visitingapril09

I was at Joann's today and bought one of the tshirts that you can color in with Disney characters on them. They only go to a youth large (which isn't overly large) I bought one for a part of a Big Give gift but want to know if anyone has seen these in larger sizes. I would love one for my 12 year old son but the ones I saw aren't big enough.


----------



## clairemolly

NaeNae said:


> I live in Oklahoma!  I'll try to remember to pick up a post card and get it in the mail.





WyomingMomof6 said:


> I live in Wyoming and I'll do my best to get this done tomorrow.  We leave for our trip tomorrow night!





SallyfromDE said:


> I can send on from Delaware.



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

ClaireMolly, I can send one from BC Canada!


----------



## billwendy

visitingapril09 said:


> I was at Joann's today and bought one of the tshirts that you can color in with Disney characters on them. They only go to a youth large (which isn't overly large) I bought one for a part of a Big Give gift but want to know if anyone has seen these in larger sizes. I would love one for my 12 year old son but the ones I saw aren't big enough.



I have only seen these in kids M and Large - of course I needed a small!!! but Im not sure if they make them in Small either!!!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I've never used a serger before. However, I think it would be nice to have one. What are some good models? Any tips on what to look for? How did you all learn to use yours? 

And ... just have to share my excitement-- my local Hobby Lobby has Sewing Clothes Kids Love, AND I got a 40% coupon out of Sundays paper! Woo hoo! I am going to try a Felix for my little one for Christmas  Yaaaay!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Honeymooner04 said:


> I made a super easy and fun scarf last night.  And to put a Disney spin on it I added a Mickey silhouette to it.  Of course it is almost 80 here today so we'll have to wait a while to really wear it but my kiddo loved it.  She looks very J Crew in this picture!  Such a ham!


The scarf is cute but your little one is even cuter  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I've never used a serger before. However, I think it would be nice to have one. What are some good models? Any tips on what to look for? How did you all learn to use yours?


I don't have a serger but I am interested in the responses. I am either going to get a new machine, a serger or an embroidery machine this spring and I am leaning toward the serger.


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> I have only seen these in kids M and Large - of course I needed a small!!! but Im not sure if they make them in Small either!!!!!



Come to think of it......I don't think I saw small either!!


----------



## birdie757

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I've never used a serger before. However, I think it would be nice to have one. What are some good models? Any tips on what to look for? How did you all learn to use yours?



I have a Juki that I love.  I have had it for 3 years now and have never had one problem with it.  It was about $600.  I have several friends who have the Brother 1034(I am not positive on the numbers).  They ordered it from walmart.com and got free shipping and were very happy.(and it costs a lot less.)

They have a ton of machine reviews at patternreview.com.  It is a free site and there is even a feature where you can narrow down your search for machines with specific features or price.  

If I was buying again I would be sure that they are easy enough to thread and have an easy method to convert to a rolled hem.  My machine literally has one switch to flip, adjust the stitch lenght and remove one needle and I am doing a rolled hem.  Others you have to get a screw driver out.  My machine is more industrial while the brother is more user friendly for casual sewers.  There are even some that thread themselves (for a pretty price!).  One thing to make sure you don't get is a machine that converts to coverstich too...I have heard bad things about those machines.  If you want a cover stitch get one that is stand alone, they are very reasonably priced.  But I don't see many people talk about cover stitch machines on this thread.  I have one that I love but it is definitely not a necessity.  But if anyone ever wants to talk cover stitch let me know...I have done tons of research on them and the feet that go with them.


----------



## woodkins

visitingapril09 said:


> I was at Joann's today and bought one of the tshirts that you can color in with Disney characters on them. They only go to a youth large (which isn't overly large) I bought one for a part of a Big Give gift but want to know if anyone has seen these in larger sizes. I would love one for my 12 year old son but the ones I saw aren't big enough.



I actually made my own as party favors for my daughter's 3rd birthday party. I drew the outline on the shirt with a fabric marker (you can transfer the design using a heat transfer pencil or trace a coloring page using a lightbox etc.) Then i rolled the tee shirt up and tied a box of fabric crayons to it with a pretty ribbon & that was it. Super easy & you can do any character or design you want. 

Maybe I will start doing these as Big Give items if people think they are a good idea. 

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## teresajoy

erin327 said:


> Hi. I have been lurking here for many, many "parts". I am in awe of the incredible things you make for your children (and grandchildren and the big give kids). I have no sewing ability and no sewing machine. I do have two sweet little girls though and enjoy seeing your kids loving your projects.
> 
> Anyway, I am coming out of lurkdom with a question.   My mom (who is a novice seamstress) is making my 3 yr old a little bo peep costume for Halloween. My daughter wanted it to look like disney's bo peep. My mom is using a non-disney bo peep pattern and we chose fabrics sort of like the disney version.  My dad has been ill and in and out of the hospital and my mom has fallen behind. She has been trying to hurry and finish the costume in time. We assumed that the pants shown in the picture had ruffles made from the pants fabric.  We chose a blue like the disney bo peep. She just realized that in her haste she hadn't looked at the pattern and directions close enough. The picture shows white pants which are in fact straight leg pants with pre-gathered eyelet forming the ruffles. We can't use the blue fabric if we go the pre-gathered eyelet route.  Any advice? Where could we find simple instructions for creating ruffled pant (bo peep style) out of all fabric? Any idea where we could find a robin's egg blue color pre-gathered eyelet (very quickly)?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts you can provide!



I had to requote you, because as I was looking for some fabric in my stash last night, I found some light blue eyelet and thought of you! 



miprender said:


> That did come out very nicely. We wanted DS4 to do the Jedi training. My poor DH ran with my son as fast as he could to get to the park entrance just as it was opening (it was an EMH day) while I pushed the stroller and would meet up with him, only to find I still had everyone's tickets!  By the time we got in the line was already filled for a few shows.


I really don't get why they fill up all the shows at once.  It really doesn't give everyone a very fair chance. Although, I guess it's better than the random picking they use to do. 



ms_mckenna said:


> Oh I completely forgot to post for myself lol.
> I picked up some blues yesterday to make the boys Thanksgiving shirts. I got DD the gem Loves Me Not lap dress so I decided I was going to make the boys tees that coordinate. I will hopefully get that done sometime this week.
> I went a little nuts tonight too and bought CarlaC's portrait peasant top, big easy fit pants, bowling shirt, and simply sweet dress patterns. I am hoping to get started on a bowling shirt or 3 this week too.
> This is what I did get managed to get done today:
> I remembered how much I hate dealing with tulle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart thankfully had one solid black shirt left and one pair of leggings. I snagged the last few yards of tulle at HL Saturday thanking my lucky stars that I called first because someone else wanted all that was left and she saved me 4 yards. The did only have black and white boas left though so she is not solid black cat. I bought foam tonight at Walmart and plan on making ears and attaching some fur to them. I cannot decide what I am going to do about her tail though I don't know if it should just hang or have some wire or something in it.
> Wishing everyone a good Monday I doubt I will be checking in unless it is super late. Kind of proud of me I have managed to check in every day for 3 days ... a first in a long long time!


SOOOO cute!!!!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Need help and want to see what you guys think....I am making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress for my Halloween costume.  I have looked and looked for a hat...no luck, wrong time of year for a white hat and at this point I just give up.  So, do you think if I do my hair in a bun on top of my head, tie a little red ribbon abound it, that will be okay?  I mean I'll have the dress going for me?


You are going to look fabulous even without the hat! I can't wait to see you in it! Make sure you post pictures for us! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good!  I really think at the party we are going to I don't feel like wearing a hat too...it would have been good for trick or treating night with kids coming to the house.  I guess I will just look in the spring...and for the right boots too!



Janet might be able to help you out with the boots! 



rskbh00 said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I join in here! I am amazed at all the talent here, you all do some awesome sewing! I am a beginner...well I use to sew while in high school but that's been about 15-16 years ago so I don't remember much at all. My mom on the other hand is an excellent sewer with numerous different type machines. She gave me her older Brother EL-3100 machine to learn to sew on and I finally got my craft room cleaned up and got my new sewing area fixed. Now to find the easiest pattern I can to start practicing. I hope to learn all I can from all of you!



 We are a friendly bunch, if I do say so myself! Go ahead and ask any questions you have (after reading the 1st post) and we'll be happy to try to help you out. 

I highly recommend the Portrait Peasant from You Can Make This for your first pattern. Any pattern by CarlaC will be great. 



Adi12982 said:


> I've been away for WAYYY too long (around 4 months) - but we finally did get the house and we've been so busy with moving and a Disney trip that I haven't been here in a while.  I will be posting pictures of outfits I made soon.  Hope you are all well - thankfully I've been keeping up with a lot of you on FB!



Hi Adi!!! I kept looking for you guys the other week, I'm sorry we didn't get to meet up. I only saw one Diser the whole week! But, she was a Disboutiquer T-Rox, so that was cool! I even had my Mom on the lookout for you! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We are leaving tonight!  Just wanted to say goodbye and I look forward to seeing all of the cute new stuff that has posted when I get back!



Have a great time!!!! 



Honeymooner04 said:


> I made a super easy and fun scarf last night.  And to put a Disney spin on it I added a Mickey silhouette to it.  Of course it is almost 80 here today so we'll have to wait a while to really wear it but my kiddo loved it.  She looks very J Crew in this picture!  Such a ham!



Your daughter is TOOO cute!!! I love the scarf! 



momto2cuties said:


> Thanks!  My daughter had to change her design after she saw your picture!  She loves the shirring in the front.  I've decided to do a little in the front for decoration and the whole back, for ease of putting it on!!!   I've been shirring away, and it's kinda fun!  Now to put the shirring into a pattern!  This will be an adventure!  Thanks for your advice!



LOL, You are very welcome! I can't wait to see it when you are done! 





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I've never used a serger before. However, I think it would be nice to have one. What are some good models? Any tips on what to look for? How did you all learn to use yours?
> 
> And ... just have to share my excitement-- my local Hobby Lobby has Sewing Clothes Kids Love, AND I got a 40% coupon out of Sundays paper! Woo hoo! I am going to try a Felix for my little one for Christmas  Yaaaay!


I love my cheap  Singer 14SH654 from Walmart (I paid $50 for a floor model). I love that all I do to do a rolled hem is flip up the cutter and slide a few settings. I only use it with one needle anyway, so I don't have to worry about that.  Very easy. I've had it for a few years and haven't had one problem with it. I have definitely got my money's worth out of it! 



ms_mckenna said:


> The scarf is cute but your little one is even cuter
> 
> 
> I don't have a serger but I am interested in the responses. I am either going to get a new machine, a serger or an embroidery machine this spring and I am leaning toward the serger.



I'd honestly go for an embroidery machine and get a cheaper serger. 

I think I'm going to head to the basement. There are tons of tornado warnings around us. TTYL


----------



## visitingapril09

woodkins said:


> I actually made my own as party favors for my daughter's 3rd birthday party. I drew the outline on the shirt with a fabric marker (you can transfer the design using a heat transfer pencil or trace a coloring page using a lightbox etc.) Then i rolled the tee shirt up and tied a box of fabric crayons to it with a pretty ribbon & that was it. Super easy & you can do any character or design you want.
> 
> Maybe I will start doing these as Big Give items if people think they are a good idea.
> 
> Let me know what you all think!



I think that is a fabulous Big Give idea. I am making pants for a child and then bought the Toy Story tshirt and 3 paints so he can paint his own matching shirt. Making the tshirts is a great idea.


----------



## rskbh00

[/QUOTE] We are a friendly bunch, if I do say so myself! Go ahead and ask any questions you have (after reading the 1st post) and we'll be happy to try to help you out. 

I highly recommend the Portrait Peasant from You Can Make This for your first pattern. Any pattern by CarlaC will be great. [/QUOTE]



Thank you so much for the welcome! I will definitely go look at that pattern. I know I want to start with something easy so it does not scare me away!


----------



## ellenbenny

Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:

For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:

















And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:




For Joey:












For Shaelyn:








For Isaac:


----------



## clairemolly

visitingapril09 said:


> ClaireMolly, I can send one from BC Canada!



Thanks!!!


----------



## T-rox

[/QUOTE]


I    this smallworld fabric.  wish i could find some!


----------



## thebeesknees

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:



Everything is gorgeous, but these are my favorites! I'm sure the families were thrilled!


----------



## T-rox

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Isaac:



WOW


----------



## clairemolly

T-rox said:


> I    this smallworld fabric.  wish i could find some!



They have it still at hancocksofpaducah dot com...that's where I bought the stripe and the paisley from.  It is Alexander Henry Good Earth.  I bought the kids fabric at Joann's.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Isaac:



These are all Fantastic!!!  Love the Cinderella dress, so fun and different.  Joey's family is going to be so excited to wear all of your beautiful creations.


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]



I love it!  That is exactly what I wanted to come up with for our trip, and never did.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Honeymooner04 said:


> I made a super easy and fun scarf last night.  And to put a Disney spin on it I added a Mickey silhouette to it.  Of course it is almost 80 here today so we'll have to wait a while to really wear it but my kiddo loved it.  She looks very J Crew in this picture!  Such a ham!



This is super cute and would make a great present, did you use a pattern our just wing it?  Now you have me thinking Christmas gifts


----------



## QuiverofArrows

ms_mckenna said:


>



Love, love, love this!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ms_mckenna said:


> The scarf is cute but your little one is even cuter
> 
> 
> I don't have a serger but I am interested in the responses. I am either going to get a new machine, a serger or an embroidery machine this spring and I am leaning toward the serger.



I don't have a serger...some day, but I do have an embroidery machine and I just love it!!!  It is such a fun toy, it is kind of like playing paperdolls when I was little, but it is with fabric.  If you have little ones it is a great thing to have.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

I'm quoting now! Woohoo for me.  Yes, I know it is simple BUT I just figured it out. Now multiquoting...

Okay, hubby is taking off tomorrow. We are trying to save up all of his vacation days for our trip but he is maxed out so he has to take a day off this week and one more off before we go. I'm hoping to clean up some rooms so I can spread out for sewing. Please pray my tension doesn't give me grief. Oy! I have no idea what I will get made but thankfully things seemed to have calmed down with family everywhere that it might just happen. I'll have to print out the YCMT patterns and go from there. Schedule is made, meal plan made, rough sketch of outfit ideas complete and need to leave a few days for making hairbows.

Thanks so much for always encouraging and inspiring ladies!


----------



## erikawolf2004

queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.



You guys look great, Love Snow White, I made this dress several years ago...wish it still fit for several reasons  Have a great time!


----------



## bear_mom

Does anyone have am image of Cinderella's coach?

Emily


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Isaac:



wow!! I love the cinderella dress at the top with the step sisters, et all- amazing! Cool fabric too.
You are so awesome to do so much for the Gives- its a lot of time and fabric and love!


----------



## clairemolly

I just counted and I have 7 skirts, 9 tops/dresses, 1 bowling shirt, 2 autograph books, 11 onesies, and 28 t-shirts to try and get done in 17 days.  Plus a hat for Gavin, a couple more burp cloths and an insert for my Mei Tei.

Luckily my MIL said she could help with her machine...I see a lot of onesies and Ts in her future.

I still have 2 weekends left!


----------



## miprender

WyomingMomof6 said:


> We are leaving tonight!  Just wanted to say goodbye and I look forward to seeing all of the cute new stuff that has posted when I get back!


Have fun. Can't wait to see all your pictures!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I've never used a serger before. However, I think it would be nice to have one. What are some good models? Any tips on what to look for? How did you all learn to use yours?



I just bought a brother serger that was on HSN. But it is still in the box as I have not had any time to try it out. 



woodkins said:


> I actually made my own as party favors for my daughter's 3rd birthday party. I drew the outline on the shirt with a fabric marker (you can transfer the design using a heat transfer pencil or trace a coloring page using a lightbox etc.) Then i rolled the tee shirt up and tied a box of fabric crayons to it with a pretty ribbon & that was it. Super easy & you can do any character or design you want.
> 
> Maybe I will start doing these as Big Give items if people think they are a good idea.
> 
> Let me know what you all think!



That is such a wonderful idea.



ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Isaac:



Those are just awesome


----------



## miprender

rskbh00 said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I join in here! I am amazed at all the talent here, you all do some awesome sewing! I am a beginner...well I use to sew while in high school but that's been about 15-16 years ago so I don't remember much at all. My mom on the other hand is an excellent sewer with numerous different type machines. She gave me her older Brother EL-3100 machine to learn to sew on and I finally got my craft room cleaned up and got my new sewing area fixed. Now to find the easiest pattern I can to start practicing. I hope to learn all I can from all of you!



 I kind of a newbie here too and just started sewing after my mom gave me her sewing/embroidery machine.

Everyone has been so great and will help with any questions.


----------



## DisneyKings

I'm working on my first quilt (autograph quilt) and I'm wondering which would hold up the longest & best--appliques of the characters or embroidery???    I would appreciate any help!  I did get rayon emb thread since I had accidentally ordered the poly when I got my machine.  Isn't it the rayon that holds up the longest?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2OandE

So we are going to WDW in November.  We will be doing the Xmas party on the 19th.  I'm getting read to do a shirts for us.  Do you think I should do long sleeve?


----------



## ms_mckenna

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:


Everything is awesome! I adore those skirts though I hope to try one one day! 


teresajoy said:


> I love my cheap  Singer 14SH654 from Walmart (I paid $50 for a floor model). I love that all I do to do a rolled hem is flip up the cutter and slide a few settings. I only use it with one needle anyway, so I don't have to worry about that.  Very easy. I've had it for a few years and haven't had one problem with it. I have definitely got my money's worth out of it!
> I'd honestly go for an embroidery machine and get a cheaper serger.
> 
> I think I'm going to head to the basement. There are tons of tornado warnings around us. TTYL


I just want one for edges and knits like leggings? Teresa but how much am I looking at one a embroidery machine and a cheap serger? Stay safe Teresa and let us know when you are safe again. 



erikawolf2004 said:


> I don't have a serger...some day, but I do have an embroidery machine and I just love it!!!  It is such a fun toy, it is kind of like playing paperdolls when I was little, but it is with fabric.  If you have little ones it is a great thing to have.


I was thinking against it because well I will soon be near a friend with one lol. Course I am kind of partial to hand appliques although it has been a long time since I have done them which is obvious below lol. 



QuiverofArrows said:


> I'm quoting now! Woohoo for me.  Yes, I know it is simple BUT I just figured it out. Now multiquoting...








 the picture for multiquotes is this one 





 then when you finish click here for your last quote just like you would for a regular quote.

OK I got something done today anyway. I went with matching thread I shouldn't have I should I have used something a little lighter so it would show up better. I am thinking of adding googly eyes for the turkeys eyes. It has been a long long time since I have appliqued lol. 




My daughter mentioned putting their names on the back and a their age kind of jersey like. I am thinking about doing that. 




Then so you can see where the color scheme came from this is what DD is wearing to Thanksgiving. Obviously we are pretty casual.


----------



## jessica52877

T-rox said:


> mom2OandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are going to WDW in November.  We will be doing the Xmas party on the 19th.  I'm getting read to do a shirts for us.  Do you think I should do long sleeve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short sleeves, take long in case you need to layer. I have often gone to MVMCP with shorts and t's on.
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyKings said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on my first quilt (autograph quilt) and I'm wondering which would hold up the longest & best--appliques of the characters or embroidery???    I would appreciate any help!  I did get rayon emb thread since I had accidentally ordered the poly when I got my machine.  Isn't it the rayon that holds up the longest?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use rayon, no idea which would hold up better though. I am going to say embroidery, the reason I say that is that on applique I find that some of the fabric seems to show wear quicker then others. Of course our shirts have been washed many times without any special care so I would say you should be okay with either.
Click to expand...


----------



## RMAMom

Hi All,

We are leaving the day after tomorrow and I am bogged down with TShirts!

I am hoping to get them finished tomorrow after work, I had to quit sewing because I was just out of time. Hopefully the outfits I did manage to finish will fit. It's very hard to sew for little people that are so far away. I am getting very excited, I cant believe that the day after tomorrow I will be able to hold my grand babies!!!!

Teresa - Welcome back, you were really missed!

SERGER ~ I have the Brother 1034D and I think it is very simple and easy to use. I love the DVDs that come with it, very helpful to get started.

COACH DESIGN ~ I don't remember who was asking for this but if you go to Etsy and search Frou Frou by HeatherSue you will find one. (Assuming you were looking for a digital design)

I love the outfits posted lately, I'm sorry I haven't commented more but I have been really busy. Ellenbenny your big give outfits are really beautiful! I am looking forward to participating more when I get back. I am hoping it will help with the withdraw!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have Joci's Rapunzel dress finished but ran into a snag.... here is the pictures - the basic dress part- the neckline is too wide. I want to try to fix it. do you think this way looks ok? I DO NOT want to take this dress apart if I can help it.




















 What do you guys think will fix the dress where I can still take it over her head? Plain stitch or elastic if it is possible? If I do the elastic I have to try to take the interfacing out of the middle part.


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Rapunzel dress finished but ran into a snag.... here is the pictures - the basic dress part- the neckline is too wide. I want to try to fix it. do you think this way looks ok? I DO NOT want to take this dress apart if I can help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think will fix the dress where I can still take it over her head? Plain stitch or elastic if it is possible? If I do the elastic I have to try to take the interfacing out of the middle part.



Can you sew single fold bias tape to the inside to form a casing, without taking anything apart, and insert elastic through it?

ETA:  Forgot to say it looks beautiful by the way!


----------



## ellenbenny

thebeesknees said:


> Everything is gorgeous, but these are my favorites! I'm sure the families were thrilled!





T-rox said:


> WOW





erikawolf2004 said:


> These are all Fantastic!!!  Love the Cinderella dress, so fun and different.  Joey's family is going to be so excited to wear all of your beautiful creations.





ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  That is exactly what I wanted to come up with for our trip, and never did.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> wow!! I love the cinderella dress at the top with the step sisters, et all- amazing! Cool fabric too.
> You are so awesome to do so much for the Gives- its a lot of time and fabric and love!





miprender said:


> Those are just awesome





ms_mckenna said:


> Everything is awesome! I adore those skirts though I hope to try one one day!





RMAMom said:


> Ellenbenny your big give outfits are really beautiful! I am looking forward to participating more when I get back. I am hoping it will help with the withdraw!



Thanks so much everyone!  I really love doing the big gives, it is fun coming up with ideas and so rewarding seeing the families enjoying all of the gifts from everyone!


----------



## ireland_nicole

rayon is softer and shinier, but polyester is stronger.  I've had it confirmed by a couple of unrelated sources, plus, my machine is really finicky- no matter what I do with my tensions, the rayon breaks constantly, but not the poly.  HIH.

LOVE the Rapulzel dress!!

For the person who asked about Michael's wish shirt, it's silver lamme' (sp?)

Back to sewing now...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Here is a peek at the things I made for Juliana's Big Give. Thanks to Heathersue for helping me with Juliana's sweat shirt!!











Something for Mom and Dad


----------



## Hmoss

Post


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I think my post and another's post have been lost in the shuffle.  What type of silver fabric are you ladies using for the epcot ball and the fairy godmother dress????


----------



## teresajoy

We made it through the storms today.  It didn't get too terribly bad right where we were, but we did head to the basement for awhile. There were so many tornado cells popping up that the news couldn't keep track of them all. It was kind of scary! We have high wind warnings until tomorrow night at 8. I'm hoping it doesn't get too bad.



ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:



I absolutely love that Cinderella dress!!! 
The AK outfits are wonderful too!! 



ms_mckenna said:


> I just want one for edges and knits like leggings? Teresa but how much am I looking at one a embroidery machine and a cheap serger? Stay safe Teresa and let us know when you are safe again.
> 
> 
> I was thinking against it because well I will soon be near a friend with one lol. Course I am kind of partial to hand appliques although it has been a long time since I have done them which is obvious below lol.



I only paid $50 for my serger, but that was a great deal! I'm not sure if they still sell that model or not. But, I think it usually sold for $200 or less.  The embroidery machine is where I'd spend the most money if you can. I would look into a used machine too. 

ETA: while I was searching for my serger, to see if anyone still sold it,  I found this on allbrands!!!




http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp03702.html
I've been looking for a hardcase for my serger since I got it! 

The shirt looks really cute!!! 



RMAMom said:


> Teresa - Welcome back, you were really missed!
> 
> SERGER ~ I have the Brother 1034D and I think it is very simple and easy to use. I love the DVDs that come with it, very helpful to get started.
> 
> COACH DESIGN ~ I don't remember who was asking for this but if you go to Etsy and search Frou Frou by HeatherSue you will find one. (Assuming you were looking for a digital design)
> 
> I love the outfits posted lately, I'm sorry I haven't commented more but I have been really busy. Ellenbenny your big give outfits are really beautiful! I am looking forward to participating more when I get back. I am hoping it will help with the withdraw!



Thanks!!! I am trying to post pictures of our trip, but Corey is being uncooperative with the pictures! 

Now, get back to work! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have Joci's Rapunzel dress finished but ran into a snag.... here is the pictures - the basic dress part- the neckline is too wide. I want to try to fix it. do you think this way looks ok? I DO NOT want to take this dress apart if I can help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think will fix the dress where I can still take it over her head? Plain stitch or elastic if it is possible? If I do the elastic I have to try to take the interfacing out of the middle part.


First of all, it looks so beautiful!!!! It's just so pretty!

Will it fit over her head with the little pleat you have put in it? That looks really cute to me. I like Ellen's idea of the bias tape casing too. I was thinking a line or two of shirring would look cute, but that probably wouldn't work as well if there is interfacing. 




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is a peek at the things I made for Juliana's Big Give. Thanks to Heathersue for helping me with Juliana's sweat shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something for Mom and Dad



It all looks great Wendy!


----------



## teresajoy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I think my post and another's post have been lost in the shuffle.  What type of silver fabric are you ladies using for the epcot ball and the fairy godmother dress????



I think you must have missed the reply, Nicole  said she used lame for the ball.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

LOVING all of the Big Give stuff posted lately!!!  I'm really honing my skills getting the kids ready for our December trip!!  Hopefully I can put some stuff together for one soon!!  Well, something more than a pair of shorts.


----------



## DisneyKings

jessica52877 said:


> I use rayon, no idea which would hold up better though. I am going to say embroidery, the reason I say that is that on applique I find that some of the fabric seems to show wear quicker then others. Of course our shirts have been washed many times without any special care so I would say you should be okay with either.



I was worried after lots of washes & dries the applique pieces might start to pull from the edges or something



ireland_nicole said:


> rayon is softer and shinier, but polyester is stronger.  I've had it confirmed by a couple of unrelated sources, plus, my machine is really finicky- no matter what I do with my tensions, the rayon breaks constantly, but not the poly.  HIH.



Thanks!  I was thinking I had read the rayon was stronger, so I was trying to replace all my poly thread.  I do know that the poly will melt under the iron , but I don't plan to iron the quilt!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

teresajoy said:


> I think you must have missed the reply, Nicole  said she used lame for the ball.



I did miss it!!!  Thanks!  Sometimes this thread starts hopping so fast I can't keep up!


----------



## snubie

http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/4574/choosing-machine-embroidery-threads

I just found this article about embroidery thread types.  Thought it might help some decide.  I usually use polyester and have not had any issues yet.


----------



## Piper

Ladies (and Tom if you're back from Gatlinburg),

I have an appointment with the gastroenterologist in a bit and could use some prayers.  I find out the results of my biopsy.  I have a couple of tumors in my stomach and duodenum and lots of polyps.  I am hoping that the tumors are neurofibromas and therefore benign (I have Neurofibromatosis, type I.)  I also have "moderately severe" diverticulosis and "massive adhesions" in my large intestine.  I am praying for her to be able to give me something to help the problems that arise from that.  I'll be back in 5-6 hours.  I know you can't "cure" diverticulitis--I just want the symptome to go away!!

I was told they would mail the results of the biopsy and they haven't--that makes me a little more concerned than I would normally be.


----------



## livndisney

Prayers for Piper


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Piper said:


> Ladies (and Tom if you're back from Gatlinburg),
> 
> I have an appointment with the gastroenterologist in a bit and could use some prayers.  I find out the results of my biopsy.  I have a couple of tumors in my stomach and duodenum and lots of polyps.  I am hoping that the tumors are neurofibromas and therefore benign (I have Neurofibromatosis, type I.)  I also have "moderately severe" diverticulosis and "massive adhesions" in my large intestine.  I am praying for her to be able to give me something to help the problems that arise from that.  I'll be back in 5-6 hours.  I know you can't "cure" diverticulitis--I just want the symptome to go away!!
> 
> I was told they would mail the results of the biopsy and they haven't--that makes me a little more concerned than I would normally be.



Prayers for you Piper


----------



## snubie

Piper said:


> Ladies (and Tom if you're back from Gatlinburg),
> 
> I have an appointment with the gastroenterologist in a bit and could use some prayers.  I find out the results of my biopsy.  I have a couple of tumors in my stomach and duodenum and lots of polyps.  I am hoping that the tumors are neurofibromas and therefore benign (I have Neurofibromatosis, type I.)  I also have "moderately severe" diverticulosis and "massive adhesions" in my large intestine.  I am praying for her to be able to give me something to help the problems that arise from that.  I'll be back in 5-6 hours.  I know you can't "cure" diverticulitis--I just want the symptome to go away!!
> 
> I was told they would mail the results of the biopsy and they haven't--that makes me a little more concerned than I would normally be.



Sending prayers to you.


----------



## McDuck

Praying for you, Piper!


----------



## McDuck

I just finished my first Simply Sweet with Easy Fit Pants.  Partially because my DD took a really long nap yesterday, but also because WOW what a great pattern---I got them BOTH sewn yesterday!

Here's outfit #4 for our December Disney trip for Princess Kaity:


----------



## tricia

Ellenbenny - the big give stuff is beautiful.  




ms_mckenna said:


> Everything is awesome! I adore those skirts though I hope to try one one day!
> 
> I just want one for edges and knits like leggings? Teresa but how much am I looking at one a embroidery machine and a cheap serger? Stay safe Teresa and let us know when you are safe again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter mentioned putting their names on the back and a their age kind of jersey like. I am thinking about doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then so you can see where the color scheme came from this is what DD is wearing to Thanksgiving. Obviously we are pretty casual.



Looks great.
I like the googly eye idea. 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> What do you guys think will fix the dress where I can still take it over her head? Plain stitch or elastic if it is possible? If I do the elastic I have to try to take the interfacing out of the middle part.



I'm with Teresa.  Can you just leave the little pleat and get it over her head?



Piper said:


> Ladies (and Tom if you're back from Gatlinburg),
> 
> I have an appointment with the gastroenterologist in a bit and could use some prayers.  I find out the results of my biopsy.  I have a couple of tumors in my stomach and duodenum and lots of polyps.  I am hoping that the tumors are neurofibromas and therefore benign (I have Neurofibromatosis, type I.)  I also have "moderately severe" diverticulosis and "massive adhesions" in my large intestine.  I am praying for her to be able to give me something to help the problems that arise from that.  I'll be back in 5-6 hours.  I know you can't "cure" diverticulitis--I just want the symptome to go away!!
> 
> I was told they would mail the results of the biopsy and they haven't--that makes me a little more concerned than I would normally be.



Prayers and  to you. 


Wendy - I lost your quote, but the Big Give stuff is Awesome, with a capital A.  You're really doing great things with the embroidery machine.


----------



## tricia

McDuck said:


> I just finished my first Simply Sweet with Easy Fit Pants.  Partially because my DD took a really long nap yesterday, but also because WOW what a great pattern---I got them BOTH sewn yesterday!
> 
> Here's outfit #4 for our December Disney trip for Princess Kaity:



Cute.  I love the winter Pooh fabric.


----------



## cburkedavis

I can't post pictures yet, so I can't do the reply, but I love the Minnie Cinderella sweatshirt, beautiful!

Colleen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Piper said:


> Ladies (and Tom if you're back from Gatlinburg),
> 
> I have an appointment with the gastroenterologist in a bit and could use some prayers.  I find out the results of my biopsy.  I have a couple of tumors in my stomach and duodenum and lots of polyps.  I am hoping that the tumors are neurofibromas and therefore benign (I have Neurofibromatosis, type I.)  I also have "moderately severe" diverticulosis and "massive adhesions" in my large intestine.  I am praying for her to be able to give me something to help the problems that arise from that.  I'll be back in 5-6 hours.  I know you can't "cure" diverticulitis--I just want the symptome to go away!!
> 
> I was told they would mail the results of the biopsy and they haven't--that makes me a little more concerned than I would normally be.


Paula,
You have been through so much the past year.  Our prayers are with you and hope you get good news and relief!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clairemolly said:


> I just counted and I have 7 skirts, 9 tops/dresses, 1 bowling shirt, 2 autograph books, 11 onesies, and 28 t-shirts to try and get done in 17 days.  Plus a hat for Gavin, a couple more burp cloths and an insert for my Mei Tei.
> 
> Luckily my MIL said she could help with her machine...I see a lot of onesies and Ts in her future.
> 
> I still have 2 weekends left!


WTG, can you bottle your mojo and sell it.  I could use some effort in the sewing dept.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Piper - saying a prayer for you!

I never shared the outfit I did for a friend's daughter.  The shirt was my first try at lettuce edges and I was pleased at how they turned out...too bad I bought a t-shirt that was a mile too big!  Sometimes I wonder where my brain goes!





And wanted to share our non-sewing item for the week...our pumpkins...Patrick had to have Star Wars....Katie has the Mickey Head and Timmy went with Jack Skellington.


----------



## snubie

The Moonk's Mom said:


> And wanted to share our non-sewing item for the week...our pumpkins...Patrick had to have Star Wars....Katie has the Mickey Head and Timmy went with Jack Skellington.



Great outfit and fabulous pumpkins.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Two pair of easy fits made and ready to ship just need the address.  Oh these are for Joey's Big Give. This was such fun.


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...so I have been trying to force myself to stay away from the computer for long periods of time while at home so I can finish up my sewing for the Craft Fair next week.  I think I have made it, finally!  

I have made 12 onesies (embroidered) with matching easy fits w/ruffles, 16 A-lines w/ruffles, 19 Simply Sweets w/ruffles, and 10 Aprons w/ruffles (do we see a pattern here???).  They are all so cute hanging in my closet now that I am going to have a hard time taking them to sell.  Ha!  I also did 10 burp cloths (with embroidery designs on them).  Whew...!  And my daughter is making hair bows to match all of the outfits and dresses.  She's a sweetie.  I sure hope all of this effort pays off!  I am going to try and take some pics this weekend so I can post them all together.  

I just wanted to say that I just caught up on about 14 pages and everything is adorable.  I just want to say "hats off" to all of you doing the Big Gives.  Everything you do is wonderful and those families are going to be sooo blessed.  I have missed making things for the Big Gives lately and I feel so bad everytime a new one comes up.  My intentions are to start again at the first of the year even if I have to turn some other order down in order to make something for them.  It gives you such a wonderful feeling to do for others.

*Ellen* - I love the Cinderella dress 

*Wendy* - that hoodie is just too cute.  Do you mind telling me where you got the design for the workding "a dream is a wish..."  I would love to have that for my granddaughter.  When my youngest granddaughter (Wendy) was born 3 years ago, the oldest (Mia...at the time, she was 2.1/2)  sang that to her new sister in the hospital.  Every since, they have both loved the song.    

*Teresa* - Welcome back!  We missed you.

To all of you going to Disney in the next weeks....I hope you have a wonderful time.  We were there this time last year and sooooo wish we were going again soon.  Hopefully by this time next year


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

*Just letting off some energy - Shannon & I are about $80 from making our goal to walk in the Susan G. Komen 3Day for the Cure breast cancer walk in Tampa Bay this weekend. We fly out of Philly tomorrow.*


----------



## Piper

Thanks to all who said prayers this morning. The tumors were just neurofibromas and the polyps weren't inflamed. They are probably just future NF tumors. I have some more tests for next week. She gave me 2 prescriptions which we hope will help some of the problems. We know some of the answers--just not all of them. I am praying that they find the rest! I can deal with anything if I just know what it is!!! (And if I don't know--well, then I guess I'll just deal with that , too!!)


----------



## peachygreen

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...so I have been trying to force myself to stay away from the computer for long periods of time while at home so I can finish up my sewing for the Craft Fair next week.  I think I have made it, finally!
> 
> I have made 12 onesies (embroidered) with matching easy fits w/ruffles, 16 A-lines w/ruffles, 19 Simply Sweets w/ruffles, and 10 Aprons w/ruffles (do we see a pattern here???).  They are all so cute hanging in my closet now that I am going to have a hard time taking them to sell.  Ha!  I also did 10 burp cloths (with embroidery designs on them).  Whew...!  And my daughter is making hair bows to match all of the outfits and dresses.  She's a sweetie.  I sure hope all of this effort pays off!  I am going to try and take some pics this weekend so I can post them all together.




Which craft fair (there are tons in the area for the next few weeks and I was planning to try to get to at least one to look around)?  I might stop by and say hi.


Piper - that is wonderful news!


----------



## Granna4679

peachygreen said:


> Which craft fair (there are tons in the area for the next few weeks and I was planning to try to get to at least one to look around)?  I might stop by and say hi.



Are you in the Houston area?  It will be at Vintage Park in the Tomball area.  
And anyone else that would like to come by....I would love to meet you!


----------



## thebeesknees

Piper - glad you got good news!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Piper said:


> Thanks to all who said prayers this morning. The tumors were just neurofibromas and the polyps weren't inflamed. They are probably just future NF tumors. I have some more tests for next week. She gave me 2 prescriptions which we hope will help some of the problems. We know some of the answers--just not all of them. I am praying that they find the rest! I can deal with anything if I just know what it is!!! (And if I don't know--well, then I guess I'll just deal with that , too!!)



That is great Piper! Hope the meds work well for you!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



How did you do the Jack Skellington?  I love them all, but I really like Jack.  Did you use a Pattern?


----------



## Mirb1214

natale1980 said:


> My model woke up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made one for her doll.



This is absolutely precious!  Did you follow a tutorial or make it up as you went?  My DD5 would LOVE this!


----------



## SallyfromDE

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I think my post and another's post have been lost in the shuffle.  What type of silver fabric are you ladies using for the epcot ball and the fairy godmother dress????



It looks like Lame. I know awhile back, they were using an already quilted silver or lame fabric. How easy is that?


----------



## t-beri

billwendy said:


> Question for you - WHEN DO YOU SLEEP!!!?????!!!!


Rarely Wendy.   And to be fair, when it comes down to sewing for the girls for a week long trip my mother and I work together to get it all done.  I design everything and cut everything and she helps me sew.


NiniMorris said:


> To those that know me...it is not a Disney trip without some sort of DRAMA!  I thought the neck surgery would be the only drama this year...WRONG!
> 
> Now I am obsessing about the weather. (I know...something Else I can't change!)
> 
> Most of the sewing was done in the warmer months.  So I never really gave the temps a lot of thought.  In the back of my mind I was thinking I needed to come up with a plan...and I actually toyed with the idea of making matching zip up sweats for each outfit...until I decided THAT woukld never get done in time!
> 
> Most of the dresses are Simply Sweets, or Vidas...with a couple of Precious thrown in.  I've gotten some white long sleeved T's and some leggings for the girls, but that is the extent of my cool weather planning.
> 
> To those that have gone during the late Nov early Dec time frame, how have you managed the issue of cool weather with customs combined with poor planning?
> 
> (You would think that since I live in the south I would have this figured out!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini


Layers layers layers.  the longsleeved tees and leggings are a great idea.  I would take some zip up hoodies too.  It is getting cool here pretty early this year.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those who have not seen it on facebook -
> Jedi Juliet is all rady for the Jedi Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in case anyone was wondering - Juliet looks just like me when I was little - except my hair was longer becasue my dad wouldn't let me cut it.


I love love love love this outfit 



queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.


HOW cute are you?!?!


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> I just wanted to say that I just caught up on about 14 pages and everything is adorable.  I just want to say "hats off" to all of you doing the Big Gives.  Everything you do is wonderful and those families are going to be sooo blessed.  I have missed making things for the Big Gives lately and I feel so bad everytime a new one comes up.  My intentions are to start again at the first of the year even if I have to turn some other order down in order to make something for them.  It gives you such a wonderful feeling to do for others.
> 
> *Wendy* - that hoodie is just too cute.  Do you mind telling me where you got the design for the workding "a dream is a wish..."  I would love to have that for my granddaughter.  When my youngest granddaughter (Wendy) was born 3 years ago, the oldest (Mia...at the time, she was 2.1/2)  sang that to her new sister in the hospital.  Every since, they have both loved the song.



Awww - there will definately be some new kiddo's in the new year!!! I got the design from Heather!!!!!!!



Piper said:


> Thanks to all who said prayers this morning. The tumors were just neurofibromas and the polyps weren't inflamed. They are probably just future NF tumors. I have some more tests for next week. She gave me 2 prescriptions which we hope will help some of the problems. We know some of the answers--just not all of them. I am praying that they find the rest! I can deal with anything if I just know what it is!!! (And if I don't know--well, then I guess I'll just deal with that , too!!)



YAY PIPER!!!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

I'm having a real time with it and I'm just 2weeks and 2 days from leaving!  I was making some Disney patches out of transfer paper and printed it all on the wrong side so I had to order more.  So that project is set aside until tomorrow or Friday when I hope it arrives.

So then I decided for our last day when we are just having breakfast at the Boardwalk I would make ds a easy shirt with this iron on screen print I got for $1.  Well it went on but one side was not so great looking.  So I decided to distress it a little by putting a towel over it when it was still damp and ironing it.  It gave it a more distressed look.  Not the best but the whole project cost me 2.25

So tonight I want to start prepping ds's bowling shirt.  Truth be told I'm scared to death.  I have 2 or 3 patterns (big 3 and one burda) and am sitting here debating on whether I should set those aside and just get the CarlaC one.  Has anyone used the burda pattern?  I want to embroider (thanks to a friend) steamboat willie on it.  I'm thinking he will go on the back but I feel like I need something on the front too.  Any suggestions I'd appreciate them!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How did you do the Jack Skellington?  I love them all, but I really like Jack.  Did you use a Pattern?



I did use a pattern...with a little adjustment...  
http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...umpkin-carving-template---jack-skellington-t/

but if you do an image search for jack skellington pumpkin stencils on google a ton will come up...now I like some of them better!  But TImmy's is cute anyway!


----------



## natale1980

Mirb1214 said:


> This is absolutely precious!  Did you follow a tutorial or make it up as you went?  My DD5 would LOVE this!



I made it up as I went.  They are so much fun to make!! Very addicting, I fell in love with making them so much that I'm participating in my first craft show next weekend.   Worst case scenario, I'll end up with a house full of tutus. 

Have fun!


----------



## queenvickitoria

Justed wanted to say thanks to everyone for the nice compliments on my Snow White and Prince Charming outfits.  I was really surprised and excited when my husband agreed to dressing up to match!  I figured at best I'd be able to comvince him to let me make him a Jedi cape or something!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...so I have been trying to force myself to stay away from the computer for long periods of time while at home so I can finish up my sewing for the Craft Fair next week.  I think I have made it, finally!
> 
> I have made 12 onesies (embroidered) with matching easy fits w/ruffles, 16 A-lines w/ruffles, 19 Simply Sweets w/ruffles, and 10 Aprons w/ruffles (do we see a pattern here???).  They are all so cute hanging in my closet now that I am going to have a hard time taking them to sell.  Ha!  I also did 10 burp cloths (with embroidery designs on them).  Whew...!  And my daughter is making hair bows to match all of the outfits and dresses.  She's a sweetie.  I sure hope all of this effort pays off!  I am going to try and take some pics this weekend so I can post them all together.



Oh Anita please post pictures of all your work.  Your things are always so beautiful and if you have been this busy you just have to share!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

A while back (May/June) someone posted a photo of a Winnie the Pooh skirt they did and they had embroidered the Pooh Charactes on it... I have searched and searched and I cannot find it. If whoever made that skirt sees this post, would you pretty please repost it? I am wanting to use it as an inspiration for a dress for my DD for our trip in January. Thank you!


----------



## fairygoodmother

TOTALLY NOT DISNEY RELATED.....

I'm looking for a source for inexpensive Hawaiian print fabrics.  Anybody???

Husband and I are going to Hawaii in January for our 25th anniversary.  I am surprising him with a vow renewal on the beach while we're there, and want to make a dress for me, a shirt for him (if I can make them for less than I can purchase them for).

On another note - I'm in the middle of costumes and boutique items (boutique on 11/7) and BOTH sergers broke yesterday.  I actually cried.  So tonight we made a quick trip to WalMart for a cheap serger.  Desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Bags are packed! I leave in a few hrs for the airport and will meet the family in DIsney on Halloween! Tampa Bay's  3Day for the Cure - Here I come!


----------



## NiniMorris

It is always something!

I finally get the brace off (3 weeks early) and thought I'd enjoy the early birthday present by getting to work on my t shirts.  My body had other ideas.  My tummy did not like me at ALL yesterday and I spent the whole day in bed.  The good news is I lost a little over 4 lbs

I'm feeling a bit better this morning, so I'm thinking it was just a 24 hour bug giving me a birthday present of its own.  Of course I still have a headache...of course it could be from not wearing the brace instead of from the bug.

My dil comes over tonight to  order her t shirts and to show me her sewing machine.  In less than one month we will be at DISNEY...I think it is time to get back to work full time getting ready for this trip.

I just wanted to say I have seen bunches of cute things posted lately...even though I have not tagged each one, I have silently drooled over them all!  Who knows, I might get around to posting some pictures soon.




Nini


----------



## Fall1

We just got back on Tuesday and had a BLAST!!!!  Here are a couple pics of some things MIL made for DS and DD 

Custom smock princess dress for DD at Akershus princess dinner 





Custom princess dress inspired by one I saw on ebay for DD for 1900 Park Fare dinner.









Custom Mickey & Minnie tees for DS and DD.


----------



## clairemolly

fairygoodmother said:


> TOTALLY NOT DISNEY RELATED.....
> 
> I'm looking for a source for inexpensive Hawaiian print fabrics.  Anybody???
> 
> Husband and I are going to Hawaii in January for our 25th anniversary.  I am surprising him with a vow renewal on the beach while we're there, and want to make a dress for me, a shirt for him (if I can make them for less than I can purchase them for).



I bought some for my son's nursery from hawaiianfabric.com.  It was very reasonably priced hibiscus print that was shipped from Honolulu and I had it in Ohio in less than a week.  Good quality fabric and I was very impressed with everything...I highly recommend them!  The have a bunch of colors...I got the red and the navy.


----------



## peachygreen

Don't you just "love"  when you are sewing and everything is going along swimingly until you do something stupid!  I was finishing up Megan's Cinderella dress last night.  I was so excited as it was coming together beautifuly and looked great.  I'd finished the bodice attached the peplum and just finished attaching the skirt when i turned it right side out (fortunately before I finished the skirt to bodice seams off with zig-zags) and realized I caught a fold in the bodice somehow and had to take the whole skirt off.  ARRGH!  Needless to say once I had finished ripping the seam out I was done for the night.  Hopefully I can finish it off tonight.


Totally unrelated but I have to share because you will get a kick out of this.  On Monday night on our way home from School my daughter informs me that I need a Halloween costume for her party on Friday and I should just make myself a Belle costume this week.    I'm glad she thinks I'm talented but I'm not that good.  I'm going to throw together some stuff from her dress up bin and go as Fancy Nancy.  It should be interesting.


----------



## wbarkhur

I understand about everything going smooth in sewing land, then it crashes and burns.  Yesterday i was on a roll, had six pairs of easy fits and two shirts sewn, and had all my crayon rolls cut out.  Well it must have been too good to be true, because I can't seem to sew a crayon roll to save my life.  I am not sure what my problem is, but once I try and sew the two pieces together it all falls apart, can't keep it square, missed some of the fabric(just caught the stabalizer), tried to put ric-rac on, but couldn't keep the lines straight so an even amount was showing once it was sewn and turned right side out. I finally gave up, will try again today, but if all doesn't go smooth with the first one I may just throw in the towel, and have to buy some from that one site. wish me luck.


----------



## soinlove808

OMG I LOVE the mickey and minnie tees! I wish i knew how to sew..


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Look what Sara made me for my siggy:  How kul is that????  Thanks Sara for the sliding halloween tag.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

MyDisneyTrio said:


> A while back (May/June) someone posted a photo of a Winnie the Pooh skirt they did and they had embroidered the Pooh Charactes on it... I have searched and searched and I cannot find it. If whoever made that skirt sees this post, would you pretty please repost it? I am wanting to use it as an inspiration for a dress for my DD for our trip in January. Thank you!



Was this it?


----------



## babynala

Our power went out for a few seconds today so I lost all my quotes
 It seems everyone has been busy getting ready for trips, craft fairs and Halloween.  Piper - glad you had a good report from the doctor.  

I'm in search of a simple paisley applique or embroidery design that I can put on the corner blocks of a wall hanging.  I've searched online and found a few but was wondering if anyone knew of one off hand.  Please don't go searching around the web as I think I can get away with one of the ones I found.  Thanks.  

Now back to sewing


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

100AcrePrincess said:


> Was this it?




Yes!!!!!! Thank you sooo much!!!! 

 I just love it and want to make dd a dress similar to it for CP


----------



## froggy33

Would anyone like to help me test out machine applique designs.  Please PM.

ETA:  THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!  I have a bunch of wonderful helpers now!!


----------



## McDuck

Is there a way to keep the seams from puckering when I zigzag stitch them?  They pucker parallel to the stitching.  It doesn't seem to matter if I loosen the tension or how smooth I hold the fabric, when I zigzag stitch, it puckers.  The only exception has been zigzag stitching the gathered skirt to the bodice.  Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## thebeesknees

NiniMorris said:


> It is always something!
> 
> I finally get the brace off (3 weeks early) and thought I'd enjoy the early birthday present by getting to work on my t shirts.  My body had other ideas.  My tummy did not like me at ALL yesterday and I spent the whole day in bed.  The good news is I lost a little over 4 lbs
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better this morning, so I'm thinking it was just a 24 hour bug giving me a birthday present of its own.  Of course I still have a headache...of course it could be from not wearing the brace instead of from the bug.
> 
> Nini



Oh, Nini! I'm so sorry! I hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## SallyfromDE

fairygoodmother said:


> TOTALLY NOT DISNEY RELATED.....
> 
> I'm looking for a source for inexpensive Hawaiian print fabrics.  Anybody???
> 
> Husband and I are going to Hawaii in January for our 25th anniversary.  I am surprising him with a vow renewal on the beach while we're there, and want to make a dress for me, a shirt for him (if I can make them for less than I can purchase them for).
> 
> On another note - I'm in the middle of costumes and boutique items (boutique on 11/7) and BOTH sergers broke yesterday.  I actually cried.  So tonight we made a quick trip to WalMart for a cheap serger.  Desperate times call for desperate measures



I did an internet search for hawaiian fabric and I think someone mentioned them already. I had the fabric in just a couple of days. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Was this it?




Oh gosh, how'd I miss this! How cute is that??


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Yes!!!!!! Thank you sooo much!!!!
> 
> I just love it and want to make dd a dress similar to it for CP



Thanks!  I was pretty proud of how they turned out.  Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## teresajoy

McDuck said:


> I just finished my first Simply Sweet with Easy Fit Pants.  Partially because my DD took a really long nap yesterday, but also because WOW what a great pattern---I got them BOTH sewn yesterday!
> 
> Here's outfit #4 for our December Disney trip for Princess Kaity:


This is just adorable! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Piper - saying a prayer for you!
> 
> I never shared the outfit I did for a friend's daughter.  The shirt was my first try at lettuce edges and I was pleased at how they turned out...too bad I bought a t-shirt that was a mile too big!  Sometimes I wonder where my brain goes!



I love it! I'm sorry it was the wrong size! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Two pair of easy fits made and ready to ship just need the address.  Oh these are for Joey's Big Give. This was such fun.


They look great! Thank you! 



Granna4679 said:


> *Teresa* - Welcome back!  We missed you.
> 
> To all of you going to Disney in the next weeks....I hope you have a wonderful time.  We were there this time last year and sooooo wish we were going again soon.  Hopefully by this time next year


You have been busy!! I would love to see pictures too! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> *Just letting off some energy - Shannon & I are about $80 from making our goal to walk in the Susan G. Komen 3Day for the Cure breast cancer walk in Tampa Bay this weekend. We fly out of Philly tomorrow.*



Go!!! Go!!! Go!!! 
Thank you so much for doing this! Wouldn't it be great to get a cure for breast cancer! 



Piper said:


> Thanks to all who said prayers this morning. The tumors were just neurofibromas and the polyps weren't inflamed. They are probably just future NF tumors. I have some more tests for next week. She gave me 2 prescriptions which we hope will help some of the problems. We know some of the answers--just not all of them. I am praying that they find the rest! I can deal with anything if I just know what it is!!! (And if I don't know--well, then I guess I'll just deal with that , too!!)



That is good to hear, I hope you get the rest of your answers soon, and everything is well. 



fairygoodmother said:


> TOTALLY NOT DISNEY RELATED.....
> 
> I'm looking for a source for inexpensive Hawaiian print fabrics.  Anybody???
> 
> Husband and I are going to Hawaii in January for our 25th anniversary.  I am surprising him with a vow renewal on the beach while we're there, and want to make a dress for me, a shirt for him (if I can make them for less than I can purchase them for).
> 
> On another note - I'm in the middle of costumes and boutique items (boutique on 11/7) and BOTH sergers broke yesterday.  I actually cried.  So tonight we made a quick trip to WalMart for a cheap serger.  Desperate times call for desperate measures



My parents went to Hawaii for their 25th. Somehow, I don't see that happening for Brian and I. But, someday perhaps. 

I'm sorry you had such problems with your sergers! I'm glad you were able to get another though. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Bags are packed! I leave in a few hrs for the airport and will meet the family in DIsney on Halloween! Tampa Bay's  3Day for the Cure - Here I come!



Have a wonderful time. 


NiniMorris said:


> It is always something!
> 
> I finally get the brace off (3 weeks early) and thought I'd enjoy the early birthday present by getting to work on my t shirts.  My body had other ideas.  My tummy did not like me at ALL yesterday and I spent the whole day in bed.  The good news is I lost a little over 4 lbs
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better this morning, so I'm thinking it was just a 24 hour bug giving me a birthday present of its own.  Of course I still have a headache...of course it could be from not wearing the brace instead of from the bug.
> 
> My dil comes over tonight to  order her t shirts and to show me her sewing machine.  In less than one month we will be at DISNEY...I think it is time to get back to work full time getting ready for this trip.
> 
> I just wanted to say I have seen bunches of cute things posted lately...even though I have not tagged each one, I have silently drooled over them all!  Who knows, I might get around to posting some pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



TAKE IT EASY!!! 



Fall1 said:


> We just got back on Tuesday and had a BLAST!!!!  Here are a couple pics of some things MIL made for DS and DD
> 
> Custom smock princess dress for DD at Akershus princess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom princess dress inspired by one I saw on ebay for DD for 1900 Park Fare dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Mickey & Minnie tees for DS and DD.



What cute customs!!! And kids! 



peachygreen said:


> Don't you just "love"  when you are sewing and everything is going along swimingly until you do something stupid!  I was finishing up Megan's Cinderella dress last night.  I was so excited as it was coming together beautifuly and looked great.  I'd finished the bodice attached the peplum and just finished attaching the skirt when i turned it right side out (fortunately before I finished the skirt to bodice seams off with zig-zags) and realized I caught a fold in the bodice somehow and had to take the whole skirt off.  ARRGH!  Needless to say once I had finished ripping the seam out I was done for the night.  Hopefully I can finish it off tonight.
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated but I have to share because you will get a kick out of this.  On Monday night on our way home from School my daughter informs me that I need a Halloween costume for her party on Friday and I should just make myself a Belle costume this week.    I'm glad she thinks I'm talented but I'm not that good.  I'm going to throw together some stuff from her dress up bin and go as Fancy Nancy.  It should be interesting.



I HATE that!! I'm sorry you had to take the skirt off!

Boy, that would sound kind of weird if you didn't know this was a sewing thread! 



wbarkhur said:


> I understand about everything going smooth in sewing land, then it crashes and burns.  Yesterday i was on a roll, had six pairs of easy fits and two shirts sewn, and had all my crayon rolls cut out.  Well it must have been too good to be true, because I can't seem to sew a crayon roll to save my life.  I am not sure what my problem is, but once I try and sew the two pieces together it all falls apart, can't keep it square, missed some of the fabric(just caught the stabalizer), tried to put ric-rac on, but couldn't keep the lines straight so an even amount was showing once it was sewn and turned right side out. I finally gave up, will try again today, but if all doesn't go smooth with the first one I may just throw in the towel, and have to buy some from that one site. wish me luck.



I don't sew straight lines well. Therefore, I have never attempted a crayon roll up. I'm sorry you had such trouble! 



soinlove808 said:


> OMG I LOVE the mickey and minnie tees! I wish i knew how to sew.



Stick around, you'll be sewing soon! 



babynala said:


> I'm in search of a simple paisley applique or embroidery design that I can put on the corner blocks of a wall hanging.  I've searched online and found a few but was wondering if anyone knew of one off hand.  Please don't go searching around the web as I think I can get away with one of the ones I found.  Thanks.
> 
> Now back to sewing



Heather digitized a bunch of designs for Jennifer Paganelli for her Sis Boom fabrics. You can't order them from Heather, but you can get them here: http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/digitizers/1039448812


----------



## NaeNae

If anyone is interested here is a link to my Mom's memorial page.
http://vondelsmith.frontrunnerpro.c...eOnly&ItemId=580961&op=tributeMemorialCandles


----------



## babynala

teresajoy said:


> Heather digitized a bunch of designs for Jennifer Paganelli for her Sis Boom fabrics. You can't order them from Heather, but you can get them here: http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/digitizers/1039448812



Thanks, I saw those and was thinking about getting them to coordinate with some of my Sis Boom fabric but now that I know Heather created them I will purchase them.  I know they will stitch out great!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Our closest fabric stores are about 1 1/2 hrs away. I was in town yesterday for an appointment and went to Hancock and was soooooo disappointed in the quality of fabric. I couldn't believe how loose the weave was. Has anybody else noticed a change in quality of fabric lately? I wasn't about to buy anything and certainly not for $10/yard at that hideous quality. Unfortunately the two places that carried Michael Miller, Amy Butler, etc have both gone out of business so my only choices are Hancock, Joanns or online.


----------



## Granna4679

fairygoodmother said:


> TOTALLY NOT DISNEY RELATED.....
> Husband and I are going to Hawaii in January for our 25th anniversary.  I am surprising him with a vow renewal on the beach while we're there, and want to make a dress for me, a shirt for him (if I can make them for less than I can purchase them for).
> 
> On another note - I'm in the middle of costumes and boutique items (boutique on 11/7) and BOTH sergers broke yesterday.  I actually cried.  So tonight we made a quick trip to WalMart for a cheap serger.  Desperate times call for desperate measures



Congrats on your trip.  I hope to go there someday.....

I am glad you got your serger problem worked out.  





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Bags are packed! I leave in a few hrs for the airport and will meet the family in DIsney on Halloween! Tampa Bay's  3Day for the Cure - Here I come!



You can do it!!  I hope you have a great time!!



Fall1 said:


> We just got back on Tuesday and had a BLAST!!!!  Here are a couple pics of some things MIL made for DS and DD
> 
> Custom smock princess dress for DD at Akershus princess dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom princess dress inspired by one I saw on ebay for DD for 1900 Park Fare dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Mickey & Minnie tees for DS and DD.



Everything looks adorable.  Looks like the kiddos were having a great time!



peachygreen said:


> Don't you just "love"  when you are sewing and everything is going along swimingly until you do something stupid!  I was finishing up Megan's Cinderella dress last night.  I was so excited as it was coming together beautifuly and looked great.  I'd finished the bodice attached the peplum and just finished attaching the skirt when i turned it right side out (fortunately before I finished the skirt to bodice seams off with zig-zags) and realized I caught a fold in the bodice somehow and had to take the whole skirt off.  ARRGH!  Needless to say once I had finished ripping the seam out I was done for the night.  Hopefully I can finish it off tonight.
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated but I have to share because you will get a kick out of this.  On Monday night on our way home from School my daughter informs me that I need a Halloween costume for her party on Friday and I should just make myself a Belle costume this week.    I'm glad she thinks I'm talented but I'm not that good.  I'm going to throw together some stuff from her dress up bin and go as Fancy Nancy.  It should be interesting.



I have had so many of those days!!!!!!!  

And....I don't know why you can't whip up a Belle costume...come on mom!!



wbarkhur said:


> I understand about everything going smooth in sewing land, then it crashes and burns.  Yesterday i was on a roll, had six pairs of easy fits and two shirts sewn, and had all my crayon rolls cut out.  Well it must have been too good to be true, because I can't seem to sew a crayon roll to save my life.  I am not sure what my problem is, but once I try and sew the two pieces together it all falls apart, can't keep it square, missed some of the fabric(just caught the stabalizer), tried to put ric-rac on, but couldn't keep the lines straight so an even amount was showing once it was sewn and turned right side out. I finally gave up, will try again today, but if all doesn't go smooth with the first one I may just throw in the towel, and have to buy some from that one site. wish me luck.



Why are crayon rolls so hard?  I have no trouble sewing straight lines but spacing them out is always my problem.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Look what Sara made me for my siggy:  How kul is that????  Thanks Sara for the sliding halloween tag.



Love the siggy!!



babynala said:


> I'm in search of a simple paisley applique or embroidery design that I can put on the corner blocks of a wall hanging.  I've searched online and found a few but was wondering if anyone knew of one off hand.  Please don't go searching around the web as I think I can get away with one of the ones I found.  Thanks.
> 
> Now back to sewing



You might try emblibrary.com too!



McDuck said:


> Is there a way to keep the seams from puckering when I zigzag stitch them?  They pucker parallel to the stitching.  It doesn't seem to matter if I loosen the tension or how smooth I hold the fabric, when I zigzag stitch, it puckers.  The only exception has been zigzag stitching the gathered skirt to the bodice.  Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?



Are you sewing really close to the edge?  Maybe try moving over about 1/8 inch.  If the fabric is thin, it will seem to pucker.  The reason it isn't puckering on the gathered skirt is that it is thicker, probably.  HTH



NaeNae said:


> If anyone is interested here is a link to my Mom's memorial page.
> http://vondelsmith.frontrunnerpro.c...eOnly&ItemId=580961&op=tributeMemorialCandles



*Kathy* - so sorry for your loss.  Your mom sounds like a wonderful person.  I lost my mom when I was 28 (she was 58) and I cherish those memories we made together.  Think about the good things and keep those in your heart. 
I saw that your mom helped with Camp Fire Girls.  They are not really a big organization here in the Houston area but I was in Camp Fire Girls when I was a child and I loved it.  I will be thinking about you today!  

*Piper* - I am glad you got a good report.  I hope the meds help with the other symptoms.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This only helps those of you with embroidery machines, but SWAK has a super easy crayon roll for 5x7 and bigger hoops. I think total stitch time is about 30 minutes.


----------



## gcast1

Slipping in from perpetual lurkdom...it is easy to get the lines straight on crayon rolls if you use a clear quilters ruler and a water soluble fabric marking pen to mark the lines on the folded piece.  I also use an open toe applique foot and can guide that sewing machine right down the line.  

I just bought a new Babylock Quilters Dream sewing machine this week and am learning to applique in my basic quilting class.  Now if I just had more time to sew!  

Glenda


----------



## visitingapril09

Does anyone know where I can find an iron on/design your own iron on's tutorial from?? I really want to try this but need to learn how?!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Has anyone seen a pattern for something like this type of seatbelt pillow:

http://comfortfirst.com/p-36549-seat-belt-snoozer-travel-car-pillow-by-kalencom.aspx

Thanks.


----------



## tricia

Time to show off some Halloween costumes.  The kids had Orange and Black day yesterday:

Tyler





And I forgot to get a pic of Liam, but here is the shirt.





and then Halloween Costumes for school this morning:

Liam, and since he is a teenager, the joke about this is 'hey, I'm your local dealer'.  Not very appropriate, but on the other hand, kinda funny.





Vest is the version by Carla, just upsized, and I made the Bow Tie too.

And now for Tyler, you may remember, that this is what we were trying to replicate:





And this is what we came up with:





Leggings from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book, blouse the portrait peasant, the tunic is a REALLY modified bowling shirt.


----------



## jas0202

I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!


----------



## snubie

jas0202 said:


> I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!



They look fabulous!  Great Job!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
Erica


----------



## aboveH20

I've been away for a week so I'm trying to mulit-quote to catch up.  I still have a few more days to read through, so thought I'd better see if this fancy multi-quoting works before I do any more. 



jessica52877 said:


> Just finished a new turkey shirt. Been a while since I made a new one.



I love the turkey shirt.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Great dress, and I especially like the "sideways surprises!"



Granna4679 said:


> The shirts came out great.  They are very unique and I know the family will love them and look great in them.  Sometimes our worst nightmares turn out to be some of our greatest achievements.



Thanks.



froggy33 said:


> I digitized my very first applique!!  I am just so happy with the way it turned out!  I chose to do all black thread, but it does have thread changes.  I am so glad I got the hang of this, cause now if I can't find something, I can just make it!



Very nice!



babynala said:


> the shirts came out really nice, sorry you had so much trouble with the thread.  I hate when that happens.  Enjoy your trip!



Thanks, and thanks.  It was my first time to Las Vegas.  I HAD to see it for myself.  Some call it Disney for adults, but I'll stick with the real Disney.  We also went to the very c-o-l-d Grand Canyon. It was great to finally see it in person.



Diz-Mommy said:


> OY!  I hate when my machine gobbles a t-shirt, that's soooooo RUDE!  I too enjoy the jiffy shirts and their fast delivery...every now and then I'll get a shirt with a slight flaw or pinhole though, but they are very quick to send replacements.  Great shirts!!  Laughing about buying thread by the yard



Thanks.  I was getting VERY mad.  I kept repeating to myself my sister's favorite expression, "no good deed goes unpunished."



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



That's a work of art.  Now, how do you keep her that size so she can wear the dress for a few (10-20) more years? 


Okie, dokie.  I'm getting the hang of multi-quoting, so back to reading.


----------



## peachygreen

I promise I'll post pictures of some of what I've been sewing soon.

But 1st I have a question.  If I wanted to make a dress with 2 colors for the bodice would I take the pattern trace the 1/4" seem allowance on the front and cut it out not on the fold for the fashion fabric and then do the lining just as normal?

On a similar note if I wanted to do an applique on the front of said bodice that is opposite fabrics would you sew the fabrics together and then apply the wonderunder to it or would you do 2 separate pieces?


----------



## aboveH20

Round II 



clairemolly said:


> Good evening ladies!  Can I please ask a favor for my daughter...especially if you live in Oklahoma, Mississippi, Delaware or Wyoming  (other states are also very much appreciated).
> 
> My daugther Claire is in 2nd grade, and they are having a postcard club.  They are collecting postcards from as many states and countries as they can.  When they get a postcard, they talk about the state/country that it came from, and then the child who received it gets to bring it home.  They have 46 states right now, and many countries, but as you can imagine, they love getting postcards, even duplicates, so the more the merrier...
> 
> Anyone want to send a postcard?
> 
> The address is:
> Mrs. Deborah Hart's Class
> Attn: Claire
> Van Gorden Elementary
> 6475 Lesourdsville West Chester Rd
> Liberty Township, OH 45011
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I don't want to get sent to the principal's office for cheating.  Would it be okay to send a post card from a foreign country, but mailed from the US, not the country it's from?



queenvickitoria said:


> Just wanted to show off the costumes I made for me and my husband.  I've already posted my Snow White costume.  I made my Prince Charming in an afternoon.



Nice work, and a photo (and husband) you will treasure for years.



cburkedavis said:


> Thanks again for all the inspiration, I now spend WAAAY too much time on here



Ditto to both!!!



ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Joey's big give I did AK themed coordinating t-shirts for the whole family and included outfits for Joey, Shaelyn and Isaac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Shaelyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Isaac:



*Wow.  Amazing.  Words don't do them justice*. I'd love to be a "fly on the wall" to see people's reactions and hear their comments as they're worn in the park.


----------



## clairemolly

2girlsmommy said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
> Erica



Great job!  Lots of us sewed the Easy Fits wrong the 1st time!  The Simply Sweet is another CarlaC pattern on youcanmakethis.  It's an awesome pattern...so versitile!


----------



## clairemolly

Two weeks from right now I'll be getting to Epcot...I am so excited and panicked at the same time.  Last night DH told me I might have to teach him how to man the embroidery machine while I sew so I can have both machines going at the same time if I want to get everything done.   I just might take him up on it tonight...he can push start and stop and trim jump stitches, right?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!! Happy WEEKEND!!!!!

Just a friendly Remider that *Joey's Big Give Ship DAte is HERE*!!!!!!! It has to get to Canada before he leaves!!! 

Please post your picture on the Big Give Boards so we can see it!!! ITs so exciting!!! And let me know if you need the address!!!

THanKS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn






I altered the back of the Emma Swing Top using Stephres tutorial:






And just because she is so cute - here is Chloe our 11 week old Golden pup - who almost pulled my sewing machine into the floor while I was in the next room pressing seams open!


----------



## squirrel

peachygreen said:


> I promise I'll post pictures of some of what I've been sewing soon.
> 
> But 1st I have a question.  If I wanted to make a dress with 2 colors for the bodice would I take the pattern trace the 1/4" seem allowance on the front and cut it out not on the fold for the fashion fabric and then do the lining just as normal?
> 
> On a similar note if I wanted to do an applique on the front of said bodice that is opposite fabrics would you sew the fabrics together and then apply the wonderunder to it or would you do 2 separate pieces?




If I am understanding what you are doing, I would take the two pieces of the bodice and sew them together after adding the seam allowance.  Then I would applique the bodice and then sew it to the lining, which is cut in one piece.  This would leave the inside flat and not scratchy with any thread from the applique.

I'm thinking the Aurora dress with the pink/blue on one side.


----------



## ellenbenny

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I altered the back of the Emma Swing Top using Stephres tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because she is so cute - here is Chloe our 11 week old Golden pup - who almost pulled my sewing machine into the floor while I was in the next room pressing seams open!



The outfit is beautful and the dog is adorable!!  I love the emma top with applique, I will have to try it with the tutorial for the closed back some day.  Great job!


----------



## woodkins

visitingapril09 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an iron on/design your own iron on's tutorial from?? I really want to try this but need to learn how?!



I don't know of any tutorial but it is really easy to do. You can use a word processing or graphics program to do them (which ever you are more familiar with). I use Corel Paint Shop Pro, others use Photoshop and some use Word or even Power Point will work. 

1.Find a graphic/clipart you want. You can search google images and there are TONS to pick from. Copy and paste that graphic into whatever editing program you are using. 

2. Add any text you want to add, you can use cool fonts and colors to jazz it up.

3. Print using the directions that come with the iron on transfers you purchased. Each brand is a bit different, so make sure to read them!

That's it!


----------



## clairemolly

aboveH20 said:


> Round II
> I don't want to get sent to the principal's office for cheating.  Would it be okay to send a post card from a foreign country, but mailed from the US, not the country it's from?



I don't see why not...and don't worry, her principal Mr. Ash is very nice!

Thanks!


----------



## noahdove

I love the Joey shorts and tee for AK...as well as Isaac's. McDuck, my granddaughter would love the #4 outfit for Princess Kaity...and I love the 2 pair of easy fit pants...I'm sure they will be treasured


----------



## billwendy

Love everything posted!!

I sewed a bodice with 2 colors before - is this what you are thinking?? I ended up just cutting out the fabric the wrong way - so no seam under the arm, but in the front instead - does that make sense???? lol


----------



## erikawolf2004

billwendy said:


> Love everything posted!!
> 
> I sewed a bodice with 2 colors before - is this what you are thinking?? I ended up just cutting out the fabric the wrong way - so no seam under the arm, but in the front instead - does that make sense???? lol



That is such a smart way to do it!


----------



## erikawolf2004

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn



Beautiful dress, I'm sure she will love it!

Adorable puppy.


----------



## Disneymom1218

we Leave Tomorrow Afternoon for the World  and I literally just finished my youngest DD's Halloween costume. My machine was being uber temperamental today and at one point I guess it was hungry because it started to eat the costume. I am glad I am finally done and now everything is technically packed. I can;t wait to finally spill the beans about the trip in the morning at Breakfast. I will post the link to the Video if I have time tomorrow. If not I will when we get back.

I also want to say that Swing top and twirl skirt for Joey's sister is Beautiful.


----------



## Tonyslady

so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress for halloween and here it is...


















tfl


----------



## peachygreen

billwendy said:


> Love everything posted!!
> 
> I sewed a bodice with 2 colors before - is this what you are thinking?? I ended up just cutting out the fabric the wrong way - so no seam under the arm, but in the front instead - does that make sense???? lol



That's a great idea.  I'm trying to do a Queen of Hearts Dress.  I'm having lots of fun with geometry.


----------



## NiniMorris

As I was getting out my weekly email on the progress of our upcoming Disney trip I realized we are at the 8 week mark for CHRISTMAS!  

Between now and Christmas I have a 10 day Disney trip, 2 birthdays, and a gigantic family Christmas party at my house.( And I guess I should also include Halloween and Thanksgiving in here too, but they are not being held at my house this year so I can kinda forget about them...)  In the 3 weeks after Christmas I have 3 more birthdays!  I am feeling a bit like Santa in his 'busy' season!

Since both kids are back in public school this year, I guess I need to add presents to all those additional teachers, bus drivers, etc.  Of course there are the normal gifts for all the therapists, doctors and office staff we normally see weekly, as well as Sunday school teachers...

So...instead of working in the studio this morning (procrastination anyone?) I am working on Christmas lists!  Previously I posted requesting Christmas ideas and got the link for those cute Criss Cross Coasters.  I think I can get some of them out easily.  My daughter also requested that I make some Monogrammed book marks for her teachers, and one of the receptionists at the therapist office requested the monogrammed toilet paper!

So, in that vein...what ideas do you have for Christmas gifts?  

I know that this year the gifts will not be as elaborate as in the past.  I have limited amount of time and energy to put into them, but I am determined to make as much of the gifts as possible.

Also, do you have any ideas for place setting for a Christmas party?  In the past I have made quilted stockings (of course I spent 3 months on them!) simple personalized ornaments and some marbleized ornaments.  We are looking at somewhere between 12 and 20 guests.

There, now I have you guys doing my planning for me...off to see what else I can do to procrastinate!


LOL


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> As I was getting out my weekly email on the progress of our upcoming Disney trip I realized we are at the 8 week mark for CHRISTMAS!
> 
> Between now and Christmas I have a 10 day Disney trip, 2 birthdays, and a gigantic family Christmas party at my house.( And I guess I should also include Halloween and Thanksgiving in here too, but they are not being held at my house this year so I can kinda forget about them...)  In the 3 weeks after Christmas I have 3 more birthdays!  I am feeling a bit like Santa in his 'busy' season!



So I'm guessing I shouldn't ask if I can stay with you for a week on my drive down to WDW and another week on the drive back? 

Good luck with your long "to do" list.  Just think, in *9* weeks it will all be over!


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> So I'm guessing I shouldn't ask if I can stay with you for a week on my drive down to WDW and another week on the drive back?
> 
> Good luck with your long "to do" list.  Just think, in *9* weeks it will all be over!



LOL...come on over...at least you are almost guaranteed a semi clean house!

Nini


----------



## Disneymom1218

On our way out the door to the airport, here is the Video of the surprise reveal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0LXSdbt2M
Both Embellished Overalls are at the end of the video.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Disneymom1218 said:


> On our way out the door to the airport, here is the Video of the surprise reveal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0LXSdbt2M
> Both Embellished Overalls are at the end of the video.




Love it! Makes me wish we were going now! Your girls look SUPER cute in those overalls and hairbows!!! I hope yall have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## McDuck

I neglected to make multi quotes AGAIN    Anyway, love all the beautiful outfits and Big Give postings.  Thank you so much everyone for the compliments on my Winter Pooh outfit for Kaity.  Anita, thanks for the tips on the zigzag...I will try that on my next outfit and see if it makes a difference.  

I'm tackling the Scallopini this afternoon, hopefully.  I have all but the underskirt cut out...and have decided I need a larger cutting mat!  LOL  I put it on my Christmas list.  :-D


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Disneymom1218 said:


> On our way out the door to the airport, here is the Video of the surprise reveal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0LXSdbt2M
> Both Embellished Overalls are at the end of the video.




Love it! Makes me wish we were going now! Your girls look SUPER cute in those overalls and hairbows!!! I hope yall have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Time to show off some Halloween costumes.  The kids had Orange and Black day yesterday:
> 
> Tyler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot to get a pic of Liam, but here is the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then Halloween Costumes for school this morning:
> 
> Liam, and since he is a teenager, the joke about this is 'hey, I'm your local dealer'.  Not very appropriate, but on the other hand, kinda funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest is the version by Carla, just upsized, and I made the Bow Tie too.
> 
> And now for Tyler, you may remember, that this is what we were trying to replicate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what we came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book, blouse the portrait peasant, the tunic is a REALLY modified bowling shirt.



Great job, very creative coming up with the last one!



jas0202 said:


> I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!



Love these, they came out great!!



2girlsmommy said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
> Erica



Great job on your first pair!  Now there's no stopping you.



Tonyslady said:


> so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress for halloween and here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfl



I haven't seen the movie, but the costume looks great!


----------



## ellenbenny

Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.

Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!

I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.


----------



## VBAndrea

Only had time to quote a couple of pages back so my apologies for not commenting on everyone's great work...

PIPER:  Glad you at least got some OK news from your appt and here' to hoping you're feelling better.

ELLENBENNY: All you Big Give outfits are out of this world!  What amazing generosity!





tricia said:


> Time to show off some Halloween costumes.  The kids had Orange and Black day yesterday:
> 
> Tyler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot to get a pic of Liam, but here is the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then Halloween Costumes for school this morning:
> 
> Liam, and since he is a teenager, the joke about this is 'hey, I'm your local dealer'.  Not very appropriate, but on the other hand, kinda funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest is the version by Carla, just upsized, and I made the Bow Tie too.
> 
> And now for Tyler, you may remember, that this is what we were trying to replicate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what we came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book, blouse the portrait peasant, the tunic is a REALLY modified bowling shirt.



I hate to admit it, but I love the "local dealer" joke!  Tyler's costume turned out great.  I am finished with my Halloween outfits as well but haven't even pulled pics off the camera yet.  I've gotten lots of compliments on them thus far (school party and one other party).



jas0202 said:


> I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!


Those are PERFECT!



2girlsmommy said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
> Erica


Fantastic job!  And don't you love it that your daughter adores them so much as well?!  The Simply Sweet is by Carla C and is available on YouCanMakeThis.com





WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I altered the back of the Emma Swing Top using Stephres tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because she is so cute - here is Chloe our 11 week old Golden pup - who almost pulled my sewing machine into the floor while I was in the next room pressing seams open!


Beautiful outfit and beautiful pup -- our neighbor's have a very light colored Golden like that named Chloe as well.  And Golden's are smart -- 18 month old Shih Tzu's poop on the living room carpet minutes after they have just been outside.



Tonyslady said:


> so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress for halloween and here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfl



That turned out really nice -- very creative.



NiniMorris said:


> As I was getting out my weekly email on the progress of our upcoming Disney trip I realized we are at the 8 week mark for CHRISTMAS!
> 
> Between now and Christmas I have a 10 day Disney trip, 2 birthdays, and a gigantic family Christmas party at my house.( And I guess I should also include Halloween and Thanksgiving in here too, but they are not being held at my house this year so I can kinda forget about them...)  In the 3 weeks after Christmas I have 3 more birthdays!  I am feeling a bit like Santa in his 'busy' season!
> 
> Since both kids are back in public school this year, I guess I need to add presents to all those additional teachers, bus drivers, etc.  Of course there are the normal gifts for all the therapists, doctors and office staff we normally see weekly, as well as Sunday school teachers...
> 
> So...instead of working in the studio this morning (procrastination anyone?) I am working on Christmas lists!  Previously I posted requesting Christmas ideas and got the link for those cute Criss Cross Coasters.  I think I can get some of them out easily.  My daughter also requested that I make some Monogrammed book marks for her teachers, and one of the receptionists at the therapist office requested the monogrammed toilet paper!
> 
> So, in that vein...what ideas do you have for Christmas gifts?
> 
> I know that this year the gifts will not be as elaborate as in the past.  I have limited amount of time and energy to put into them, but I am determined to make as much of the gifts as possible.
> 
> Also, do you have any ideas for place setting for a Christmas party?  In the past I have made quilted stockings (of course I spent 3 months on them!) simple personalized ornaments and some marbleized ornaments.  We are looking at somewhere between 12 and 20 guests.
> 
> There, now I have you guys doing my planning for me...off to see what else I can do to procrastinate!
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Ideas are just that -- ALWAYS ideas that never come to fruition b/c I never have enough time.  I always have wanted to make the teachers Avilo Totes but have never had time  -- kids are in the same class this year so maybe, just maybe -- but more likely for an end of the year gift rather than Christmas because I will only have to make two (teacher and one assistant) and I will still give them gift cards as well.

I also make simple jewelry and some years I've gotten around to making bracelets for the teachers so that's always on my list as well.

I also thought fleece scarfs would be nice and simple -- and I have some left over fleece from Halloween costumes, but it seems to be really shedding fleece everywhere so not so sure I want to use it -- my dd had black leggings on under her fleece pants and when she took the pants off the leggings were covered in grey fuzz.

I'm curious to hear other's ideas as well.  We have a few people I'd like to give small gifts too -- like the office manager at school.



McDuck said:


> I neglected to make multi quotes AGAIN    Anyway, love all the beautiful outfits and Big Give postings.  Thank you so much everyone for the compliments on my Winter Pooh outfit for Kaity.  Anita, thanks for the tips on the zigzag...I will try that on my next outfit and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I'm tackling the Scallopini this afternoon, hopefully.  I have all but the underskirt cut out...and have decided I need a larger cutting mat!  LOL  I put it on my Christmas list.  :-D



I'm putting a larger cutting mat on my Christmas list as well!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



LOVE IT!!!!  You do such fabulous work.  Loved all your Big Give outfits as well (in case you missed that I mentioned it at the begining of my reply).

Allrighty, off to finish my Big Give items -- almost done!


----------



## visitingapril09

Disneymom1218 said:


> On our way out the door to the airport, here is the Video of the surprise reveal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0LXSdbt2M
> Both Embellished Overalls are at the end of the video.



What fun! Have an amazing time!


----------



## visitingapril09

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awesome!! Love the variety in it!


----------



## aboveH20

Disneymom1218 said:


> On our way out the door to the airport, here is the Video of the surprise reveal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0LXSdbt2M
> Both Embellished Overalls are at the end of the video.



The embellished overalls look great and what a super reaction to the surprise trip.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



The dress is wonderful.   Your DGD will be the "bell of the ball" and get many compliments, I'm sure.  It was fun looking at all the fabrics and saying either, "I have that" or "I WANT that." 

I've been eyeing the filmstrip design.  My son majored in film in college and now works in TV production in NYC.  I don't know if there's anything I can do with the filmstrip for him. . . . or just wait for my own DGDs.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Tonyslady said:


> tfl



Love it...fun fun fun!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


>



This came out great!  I love the tie in back, I would never have thought to put a sash on a knot type dress!


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> As I was getting out my weekly email on the progress of our upcoming Disney trip I realized we are at the 8 week mark for CHRISTMAS!
> 
> Between now and Christmas I have a 10 day Disney trip, 2 birthdays, and a gigantic family Christmas party at my house.( And I guess I should also include Halloween and Thanksgiving in here too, but they are not being held at my house this year so I can kinda forget about them...)  In the 3 weeks after Christmas I have 3 more birthdays!  I am feeling a bit like Santa in his 'busy' season!
> 
> Since both kids are back in public school this year, I guess I need to add presents to all those additional teachers, bus drivers, etc.  Of course there are the normal gifts for all the therapists, doctors and office staff we normally see weekly, as well as Sunday school teachers...
> 
> So...instead of working in the studio this morning (procrastination anyone?) I am working on Christmas lists!  Previously I posted requesting Christmas ideas and got the link for those cute Criss Cross Coasters.  I think I can get some of them out easily.  My daughter also requested that I make some Monogrammed book marks for her teachers, and one of the receptionists at the therapist office requested the monogrammed toilet paper!
> 
> So, in that vein...what ideas do you have for Christmas gifts?
> 
> I know that this year the gifts will not be as elaborate as in the past.  I have limited amount of time and energy to put into them, but I am determined to make as much of the gifts as possible.
> 
> Also, do you have any ideas for place setting for a Christmas party?  In the past I have made quilted stockings (of course I spent 3 months on them!) simple personalized ornaments and some marbleized ornaments.  We are looking at somewhere between 12 and 20 guests.
> 
> There, now I have you guys doing my planning for me...off to see what else I can do to procrastinate!
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



One thing that I gave out to all of the PE Coaches, Art and Music Teachers and Librarian one year were decorated clipboards.  I also gave them to homeroom teachers as valentine gifts. The clipboards were about $1 each and since I scrapbook, I already had the paper and ribbon to decorate them with and Modpodge is cheap! The teachers loved them and are still using them several years later.  Here are some pics:














ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Here's the directions for how I made the collar on Rebecca's Aurora dress.  The dress itself is CarlaC's Portrait Peasant, with a center panel and ric-rac added, as well as the peplum, you can find the directions for that on her Scientific Seamstress blog.  She did it on a Simply Sweet, but it works for the peasant too.  The dress was completely done before I added the collar, it's made from broadcloth and two layers of the heaviest iron on interfacing I could find...I think it's called Craft Bond, and I know I got it from JoAnn's.  I measured the dress while she was wearing it to see where the panel edge to approx mid-sleeve would be...on a size 4, slender girl this was 6.5".  This measurement became my bottom line, the outside line to create the point is 4.5", the opposite side is 2.5", I then connected the tall and short lines to make an uneven triangle...all those measurements include a 1/4" seam allowance.  Here's the first draft pattern piece cut out.  It's 1/2 of a collar at this point
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because I hate having to move pattern pieces any more than necessary, I traced the pattern with the long edge on the fold, giving me a complete collar without having to cut on a fold.  You'll need to cut 4 of  both the fabric and 4 of the interfacing.




Iron the interfacing to all the pieces, and using a 1/4" seam, stitch the long edges, leaving the short edges open, then trim the point and turn right side out.  Press well and then either serge or zigzag the raw edges.  (what you see here is my first attempt, the one's I've made for the Big Give have been finished properly, lol) On the front of the dress, pin the collar piece with the short edge pointing toward the sleeve.  You'll be making your stitching line as close to the panel without stitching over it. 




When you fold the collar back on itself, the rough edge will be hidden underneath.




You'll repeat the same thing on the back, using the sleeve/back bodice seam as your stitching point.  This one is a little tricky, just be sure to pin well and hold the collar out of the way of the needle.  It is awkward, but looks ok when you're done.








And that's it.  The whole thing just floats on your princess's shoulders, and it didn't seem to interfere with any of Rebecca's activities the day she wore it to MK...she enjoyed the attention she got that day and one little girl insisted she was the "real Aurora"  LOL!


----------



## billwendy

Hi guys - Just got Michael's Big Give shirts all done!!






Does anyone know of a good site for free in the hoop projects? maybe a key tag or a luggage tag??? Im intrugued and would like to try....


Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> Thanks, I saw those and was thinking about getting them to coordinate with some of my Sis Boom fabric but now that I know Heather created them I will purchase them.  I know they will stitch out great!



I wish they would put the actual digitizers name on the listing somewhere.





jas0202 said:


> I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!



YAY!!! Those look FANTASTIC! 
And, remember,things don't need to be sewing or Disney related to post on this thread! 



2girlsmommy said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
> Erica



Look how happy she looks!!! Great job! I think it's been answered, but you can get teh Simply Sweet on http://www.youcanmakethis.com look for the CarlaC patterns. 

And, did everyone see that Kris and Kim (the owners of YCMT and SWAK) were on the Nate Berkus show the other day??? http://www.thenateshow.com/videos/d...and-gatherer-challenge-kid-inventors-and-more




clairemolly said:


> Two weeks from right now I'll be getting to Epcot...I am so excited and panicked at the same time.  Last night DH told me I might have to teach him how to man the embroidery machine while I sew so I can have both machines going at the same time if I want to get everything done.   I just might take him up on it tonight...he can push start and stop and trim jump stitches, right?



I showed Arminda how to use the embroidery machine and she is great at it now! I say take him up on that offer! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because she is so cute - here is Chloe our 11 week old Golden pup - who almost pulled my sewing machine into the floor while I was in the next room pressing seams open!



The Big Give outfit is fabulous!!! She will be so excited! 

Your puppy is so cute! What a pretty little thing!

Brian's friend bought a Brittany Spaniel today. He stopped by on his way home and let her play in the backyard with the girls. She was cute, but thank goodness did not make me want another Brittany! I was worried I might lose my resolve upon seeing a puppy! Actually, Brittanys aren't very cute puppies, they just look like little Brittanys. Good to know. 



billwendy said:


> Love everything posted!!
> 
> I sewed a bodice with 2 colors before - is this what you are thinking?? I ended up just cutting out the fabric the wrong way - so no seam under the arm, but in the front instead - does that make sense???? lol



I just love that dress! 



Tonyslady said:


> so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




FANTASTIC!!!!! That is so pretty! Your daughter is such a little doll!

I hate to admit, but I had to ask Corey yesterday who Um from Umbridge was! Jeanne made a wonderful dress for her daughter Jayden, and I had been too embarrassed that I didn't already know to ask her who it was! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> On our way out the door to the airport, here is the Video of the surprise reveal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0LXSdbt2M
> Both Embellished Overalls are at the end of the video.



Have a great trip!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



Oh I just LOVE it!!!!! You really did a superb job. I love the way you made it into a dress. Has your grand daughter seen it yet? She is going to go crazy for it! 

I finished my first patchwork skirt today for a friend of mine. It was so much fun sewing all the different fabrics together. (thanks to those who sent fabric for it!) I will post a picture when I find the camera. 



WDWAtLast said:


> One thing that I gave out to all of the PE Coaches, Art and Music Teachers and Librarian one year were decorated clipboards.  I also gave them to homeroom teachers as valentine gifts. The clipboards were about $1 each and since I scrapbook, I already had the paper and ribbon to decorate them with and Modpodge is cheap! The teachers loved them and are still using them several years later.  Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!!!



That is such a cute idea! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the directions for how I made the collar on Rebecca's Aurora dress.




Thank you thank you thank you!!! I will add this to the blog and the bookmarks. 



billwendy said:


> Hi guys - Just got Michael's Big Give shirts all done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good site for free in the hoop projects? maybe a key tag or a luggage tag??? Im intrugued and would like to try....
> 
> 
> Whats everyone else up to?



Great job Wendy!!! I know I've seen luggage tag ITH designs before, but I don't recall where! 

Well, I finished my first patchwork twirl today. Yay me! It was fun to do. Now, I think I'll make one for my girls!


----------



## ellenbenny

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the directions for how I made the collar on Rebecca's Aurora dress.



Thanks for this, saving it for future reference.



billwendy said:


> Hi guys - Just got Michael's Big Give shirts all done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good site for free in the hoop projects? maybe a key tag or a luggage tag??? Im intrugued and would like to try....
> 
> 
> Whats everyone else up to?



The shirts look great!  Not free but digistitches.com has luggage tags in the hoop I think.

*Theresa*, my granddaughter came over tonight and tried on the dress.  It fit perfectly and looked so cute on her.  My daughter in law said it is her favorite outfit I've made so far and can't wait for here to wear it!  Can't wait to see your patchwork twirl!


----------



## clairemolly

billwendy said:


> Does anyone know of a good site for free in the hoop projects? maybe a key tag or a luggage tag??? Im intrugued and would like to try....
> 
> 
> Whats everyone else up to?



They aren't free, but Digistitches has some luggage tags and are having a big sale right now.


----------



## mom2OandE

I just finished up a set for Joey's big give for his sister.  I made her a tee and a knit twirl skirt with vintage Disney patches.  I scanned some vintage Disney scrapbook stickers I bought at the park a few years ago, printed them onto to transfer paper and then ironed them on to white knit.  Then I put wonder under on the back of the knit and cut them out.  Ironed them to the skirt and then straight stitched the edges.  It turned out so cute.  I'm doing a similar one for dd and ds.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for the links to the different sites everyone!

I did find an adorable Nativity design that I'll put on a shirt to wear to Sunday School !!!!! I already bought it, but I just realized, I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL FIT MY 5x7 Hoop!!!! UGH!!!!
http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&op=listing&product_id=2177674

I'd love to find a free lip balm holder for in the hoop now that I know they exist!!!lol!!!

Happy Halloween!! Have fun trick or treating - and be safe!!


----------



## squirrel

I found a pajama pattern that I think is like the Easy Fit Pants.

I tried it out (one piece pattern) and it seems rather slim.  When I put the elastic in the casing it barely goes in at the waist.  I made the smallest size I had (7) which I should have made smaller as she is only a size 5.  I didn't touch the width, just the length (now seeing them made, I'm glad I didn't change the width).  I figured it wouldn't matter if it's baggy as they are PJ's.

I hope it fits my niece for Christmas! 

I need to get more thread so I can hem the legs.


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for this, saving it for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts look great!  Not free but digistitches.com has luggage tags in the hoop I think.
> 
> *Theresa*, my granddaughter came over tonight and tried on the dress.  It fit perfectly and looked so cute on her.  My daughter in law said it is her favorite outfit I've made so far and can't wait for here to wear it!  Can't wait to see your patchwork twirl!



Will she let you pot a picture of her in it? I'd love to see it if you can! 



mom2OandE said:


> I just finished up a set for Joey's big give for his sister.  I made her a tee and a knit twirl skirt with vintage Disney patches.  I scanned some vintage Disney scrapbook stickers I bought at the park a few years ago, printed them onto to transfer paper and then ironed them on to white knit.  Then I put wonder under on the back of the knit and cut them out.  Ironed them to the skirt and then straight stitched the edges.  It turned out so cute.  I'm doing a similar one for dd and ds.



Those ARE cute! Corey bought those stickers on our last trip. I had so much fun looking through them! 



billwendy said:


> I'd love to find a free lip balm holder for in the hoop now that I know they exist!!!lol!!!



Not free, not even sure if it's available, but I know Heather had made a chapstick holder design a few months ago. I don't think she ever put it on her site. But, it was really cute. She gave the prototype to Corey and he uses it on his camera. Although, at the moment I can't think of what he puts in it. Maybe a memory card? It's a cute Mickey design.


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> I found a pajama pattern that I think is like the Easy Fit Pants.
> 
> I tried it out (one piece pattern) and it seems rather slim.  When I put the elastic in the casing it barely goes in at the waist.  I made the smallest size I had (7) which I should have made smaller as she is only a size 5.  I didn't touch the width, just the length (now seeing them made, I'm glad I didn't change the width).  I figured it wouldn't matter if it's baggy as they are PJ's.
> 
> I hope it fits my niece for Christmas!
> 
> I need to get more thread so I can hem the legs.



These are really cute! They do look quite slim for PJs though.
I really think you would love the Easy Fit pattern if you tried it!


----------



## McDuck

Well, I learned something the hard way tonight.  I had to fold my fabric in on itself twice to fit my cutting mat.  I did not realize that because I had it folded that way, I only needed to make ONE cut to get both underskirt pieces I needed for the Scallopini skirt.  Yep, I cut my piece, and then instantly slid the fabric over to make my second cut without opening out the first piece.  So instead of having a nice large piece of leftover yardage with two underskirt pieces, I now have a small amount left and FOUR underskirt pieces.  I now have a note pinned to the extra pieces so I can remember in the future they are ready to go for a size 1 or 2 Scallopini.  

Needless to say, I am pushing a larger cutting mat to the TOP of my Christmas list!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Thanks for the links to the different sites everyone!
> 
> I did find an adorable Nativity design that I'll put on a shirt to wear to Sunday School !!!!! I already bought it, but I just realized, I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL FIT MY 5x7 Hoop!!!! UGH!!!!
> http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&op=listing&product_id=2177674
> 
> I'd love to find a free lip balm holder for in the hoop now that I know they exist!!!lol!!!
> 
> Happy Halloween!! Have fun trick or treating - and be safe!!



Thanks for sharing this Wendy!  I'm going to make this for Rebecca.  She wears uniforms to school, but on 1/2 days they can wear jeans and Christian t-shirts.  Now I know what she'll be wearing in December.  The designer is the same one who I got my Valentine lollipop covers from, and they stitched out easily.

I'd like to find a lip balm freebie too...but I'd be willing to pay my favorite digitizer for one, now that I know it exists.  (yes, that was the sound of a large hint being dropped...)


----------



## Fall1

WDWAtLast said:


> One thing that I gave out to all of the PE Coaches, Art and Music Teachers and Librarian one year were decorated clipboards.  I also gave them to homeroom teachers as valentine gifts. The clipboards were about $1 each and since I scrapbook, I already had the paper and ribbon to decorate them with and Modpodge is cheap! The teachers loved them and are still using them several years later.  Here are some pics:



I LOVE those clipboards!!!  Could you possibley explain how you did them?  The paper looks so flat and the lettering looks great!!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Hi guys - Just got Michael's Big Give shirts all done!!



I love the shirts.  I also like the idea of coordinating, not matching.  I know both ideas work, but it's nice to see shirts that go together but aren't identical.



mom2OandE said:


> I just finished up a set for Joey's big give for his sister.  I made her a tee and a knit twirl skirt with vintage Disney patches.  I scanned some vintage Disney scrapbook stickers I bought at the park a few years ago, printed them onto to transfer paper and then ironed them on to white knit.  Then I put wonder under on the back of the knit and cut them out.  Ironed them to the skirt and then straight stitched the edges.  It turned out so cute.  I'm doing a similar one for dd and ds.



Clever idea.  I'm tryng to figure out a way to catalogue it for future use.


----------



## squirrel

Thanks Teresa

I have been having fun making my own patterns.  The Simply Sweet worked out well so I think I will just modify the pattern I found and make it work.  I will attempt making a Vida on my own, if it doesn't work then I will purchase it.  I doubt I will have time to start that until January.

My oldest niece picked out the fabric last year after Christmas, it glows in the dark.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am in sewing depression!  UGH!  I honestly thought about selling everything after this week!  

I was making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress...it really was looking so nice...I was happy at how it was coming together.  Since it was not from one pattern, I was down to attaching the top to the skirt when I realized I had cut the top almost 4 sizes too small!    I had bought just enough fabric to make the dress...but I scoured through my scraps and found just enough to re-cut the top.  This was Friday afternoon about 2 hours before the party we were going to...  I sewed the top, attached to the skirt....only to realize I did that backwards!  This is where you would insert me in almost tears and saying I may never sew again!   But, I have stuff I have to get done for my BFF's DD for their trip in December...but I may never try to sew for myself again at this rate!  So, needless to say...no Jolly Holiday dress...what there is of it is cramed...hard...into the bottom of my fabric cabinet to live there until I see fit to look at it again!

Now...I want to really figure out how to use my dang embroidery machine...I think my brain is going in too many different directions to figure it out!  

Enough from me and my complaints...must not be my week!


----------



## wbarkhur

Question for all of you who have bought/sell on etsy.  I bought some patches on Esty the 4th of October, I had talked to the seller before I bought them about the names to put on them color of thread ect. Well I bought them, and as of yet I haven't recieved them, or heard from the seller so I e-mailer her last week just to check in and see how things were going(we leave in 21 days) and have not heard anything back from her (this is not the same seller that some other people were having problems with recently).  How long should I give her to get back to me?  And What do I even do to get me money back?  She has all positive feed back, am I not giving her enough time? thanks


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am in sewing depression!  UGH!  I honestly thought about selling everything after this week!
> 
> I was making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress...it really was looking so nice...I was happy at how it was coming together.  Since it was not from one pattern, I was down to attaching the top to the skirt when I realized I had cut the top almost 4 sizes too small!    I had bought just enough fabric to make the dress...but I scoured through my scraps and found just enough to re-cut the top.  This was Friday afternoon about 2 hours before the party we were going to...  I sewed the top, attached to the skirt....only to realize I did that backwards!  This is where you would insert me in almost tears and saying I may never sew again!   But, I have stuff I have to get done for my BFF's DD for their trip in December...but I may never try to sew for myself again at this rate!  So, needless to say...no Jolly Holiday dress...what there is of it is cramed...hard...into the bottom of my fabric cabinet to live there until I see fit to look at it again!
> 
> Now...I want to really figure out how to use my dang embroidery machine...I think my brain is going in too many different directions to figure it out!
> 
> Enough from me and my complaints...must not be my week!



Oh no!!!!  That is so disappointing! I really hope you finish the dress though, because I was really looking forward to seeing it! 

Embroidery machines aren't nearly so hard as they seem to be! You can do it. But, maybe you should take a break first! 



squirrel said:


> Thanks Teresa
> 
> I have been having fun making my own patterns.  The Simply Sweet worked out well so I think I will just modify the pattern I found and make it work.  I will attempt making a Vida on my own, if it doesn't work then I will purchase it.  I doubt I will have time to start that until January.
> 
> My oldest niece picked out the fabric last year after Christmas, it glows in the dark.



I love glow in the dark fabric! That will be fun! If you search the bookmarks for Vida, you should be able to find the version that Linnette posted for us. That might give you some ideas.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am in sewing depression!  UGH!  I honestly thought about selling everything after this week!
> 
> I was making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress...it really was looking so nice...I was happy at how it was coming together.  Since it was not from one pattern, I was down to attaching the top to the skirt when I realized I had cut the top almost 4 sizes too small!    I had bought just enough fabric to make the dress...but I scoured through my scraps and found just enough to re-cut the top.  This was Friday afternoon about 2 hours before the party we were going to...  I sewed the top, attached to the skirt....only to realize I did that backwards!  This is where you would insert me in almost tears and saying I may never sew again!   But, I have stuff I have to get done for my BFF's DD for their trip in December...but I may never try to sew for myself again at this rate!  So, needless to say...no Jolly Holiday dress...what there is of it is cramed...hard...into the bottom of my fabric cabinet to live there until I see fit to look at it again!
> 
> Now...I want to really figure out how to use my dang embroidery machine...I think my brain is going in too many different directions to figure it out!
> 
> Enough from me and my complaints...must not be my week!


 Dang, I hate days like that.  You are a super seamstress and it was just a bad day.  We have all been there but it stills makes for sucky day.  Glad you found enough fabric to get the dress going again.  I have put away a quilt and then taken the fabric for a quilt and used it for something different.  It is ok, really to put fabric away and then when you see later, in a better state you will know what to do with it.

Can I help you learn about your embroidery machine? What kind is it?  What help do you need?

Wishing better days for you.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

wbarkhur said:


> Question for all of you who have bought/sell on etsy.  I bought some patches on Esty the 4th of October, I had talked to the seller before I bought them about the names to put on them color of thread ect. Well I bought them, and as of yet I haven't recieved them, or heard from the seller so I e-mailer her last week just to check in and see how things were going(we leave in 21 days) and have not heard anything back from her (this is not the same seller that some other people were having problems with recently).  How long should I give her to get back to me?  And What do I even do to get me money back?  She has all positive feed back, am I not giving her enough time? thanks



You have given her more than enough time.  I would write a letter and give her a date to have the pattern delivered to you.  I hope you paid with a credit card and file a dispute and get your money back.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## teresajoy

wbarkhur said:


> Question for all of you who have bought/sell on etsy.  I bought some patches on Esty the 4th of October, I had talked to the seller before I bought them about the names to put on them color of thread ect. Well I bought them, and as of yet I haven't recieved them, or heard from the seller so I e-mailer her last week just to check in and see how things were going(we leave in 21 days) and have not heard anything back from her (this is not the same seller that some other people were having problems with recently).  How long should I give her to get back to me?  And What do I even do to get me money back?  She has all positive feed back, am I not giving her enough time? thanks



Could she be out of town? Did you convo her on Etsy or through email?


----------



## wbarkhur

teresajoy said:


> Could she be out of town? Did you convo her on Etsy or through email?



I convo'd her on etsy.  I did pay with a CC through pay pal.


----------



## effervescent

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am in sewing depression!  UGH!  I honestly thought about selling everything after this week!
> 
> I was making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress...it really was looking so nice...I was happy at how it was coming together.  Since it was not from one pattern, I was down to attaching the top to the skirt when I realized I had cut the top almost 4 sizes too small!    I had bought just enough fabric to make the dress...but I scoured through my scraps and found just enough to re-cut the top.  This was Friday afternoon about 2 hours before the party we were going to...  I sewed the top, attached to the skirt....only to realize I did that backwards!  This is where you would insert me in almost tears and saying I may never sew again!   But, I have stuff I have to get done for my BFF's DD for their trip in December...but I may never try to sew for myself again at this rate!  So, needless to say...no Jolly Holiday dress...what there is of it is cramed...hard...into the bottom of my fabric cabinet to live there until I see fit to look at it again!
> 
> Now...I want to really figure out how to use my dang embroidery machine...I think my brain is going in too many different directions to figure it out!
> 
> Enough from me and my complaints...must not be my week!



  I have so done that....such a frustrating experience.  I ended up giving my half finished outfit to a friend that sews because I couldn't bear to look at it again.


----------



## DisneyKings

I need some help with stitch era--I took a design & Added a name to it, but when I exported it it was saved as an eox file which my machine won't read.  When I clicked on the file type to export as it was as brother pes 6, but saves as eox.  HELP!!!


----------



## effervescent

I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.  

DD had to have something Tiana:





Minnie for our Chef Mickey breakfast day:





Snow White for a MK day:





Incredibles for Studios - I did the tshirts for the kids and the skirt for DD





Tinkerbell for MNSSHP:





Emperor Zurg for MNSSHP - we forgot the chest/shoulder piece at home, but DS1 said he preferred it this way    :





Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Thanks for the links to the different sites everyone!
> 
> I did find an adorable Nativity design that I'll put on a shirt to wear to Sunday School !!!!! I already bought it, but I just realized, I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL FIT MY 5x7 Hoop!!!! UGH!!!!
> http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&op=listing&product_id=2177674
> 
> I'd love to find a free lip balm holder for in the hoop now that I know they exist!!!lol!!!
> 
> Happy Halloween!! Have fun trick or treating - and be safe!!



They aren't free, but they don't cost much, I've made a bunch of these and they are pretty easy. 

http://embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=14


----------



## effervescent

DH told me today that he'd rather get me an embroidery machine than have me keep buying my embroidered things.  So those of you with experience, what machines would you recommend?  Any to stay away from?  We can't do a super expensive machine at the moment, but I'd like something I can use for awhile.


----------



## Loodlow

effervescent said:


> I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.
> 
> DD had to have something Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie for our Chef Mickey breakfast day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White for a MK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles for Studios - I did the tshirts for the kids and the skirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor Zurg for MNSSHP - we forgot the chest/shoulder piece at home, but DS1 said he preferred it this way    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



Wow I love all your outfits! They are beautiful!


----------



## billwendy

effervescent said:


> DH told me today that he'd rather get me an embroidery machine than have me keep buying my embroidered things.  So those of you with experience, what machines would you recommend?  Any to stay away from?  We can't do a super expensive machine at the moment, but I'd like something I can use for awhile.



I got a Brother PE 770 a few months back from HSN - I love it!!! And, they l let me do it on flex pay so it makes it easier to pay for!!!!! I think its very user friendly!!! It has a 5x7 Hoop!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

this is probably a silly question- but what in the world is an "in the hoop" project, and how in the world does that work?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I have the Brother PE 750D and Love it!  It has the 5x7 hoop. 

What is the price range you are looking at?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Hello, I want to do the film strip for DD's shirt for our upcoming trip.   I am having a hard time finding fabric that will fit in the strip.  Can those of you who have done this tell me the best way to find it? 

Anyone have any snippets of fabric they would like to share???? 

THANKS!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Pictures finally.  

Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)






Megan's Pirate Skirt for Pirate Night on our Cruise before I hemmed it.  






After I hemmed it





THe under shorts





Alice's Coordinating Dress





I am planning to make a black peasant shirt with a pink pirate Mickey Head to go with the skirt along with a sash and bandana for Megan.  I am going to add a black Mickey Head to Alice's bodice.


Alice in Wonderland - Alice's Halloween Costume.  I made this a little large so she can wear it on our cruise in Feb.  
The back 





The Front





I love the smiley face detail on the trim.  It is just so whimiscal and Wonderland like.

And here is the dress on my Alice












Here is the Cinderella Dress I finished for Megan for Formal Night on the cruise.  I have the material cut out for a matching dress for Alice.






And Both my girls together







I made this one last year for Megan, but it still fits this year and I don't think I ever posted it, so here is her fall dress.  It is still one of my favorite dresses.


----------



## billwendy

peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Pirate Skirt for Pirate Night on our Cruise before I hemmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I hemmed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe under shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Coordinating Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to make a black peasant shirt with a pink pirate Mickey Head to go with the skirt along with a sash and bandana for Megan.  I am going to add a black Mickey Head to Alice's bodice.
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice's Halloween Costume.  I made this a little large so she can wear it on our cruise in Feb.
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smiley face detail on the trim.  It is just so whimiscal and Wonderland like.
> 
> And here is the dress on my Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Cinderella Dress I finished for Megan for Formal Night on the cruise.  I have the material cut out for a matching dress for Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Both my girls together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one last year for Megan, but it still fits this year and I don't think I ever posted it, so here is her fall dress.  It is still one of my favorite dresses.



All I can say is AWWWWWWW They are CUTE!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

effervescent said:


> I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.
> 
> DD had to have something Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie for our Chef Mickey breakfast day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White for a MK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles for Studios - I did the tshirts for the kids and the skirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor Zurg for MNSSHP - we forgot the chest/shoulder piece at home, but DS1 said he preferred it this way    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



Wow!  It all looks amazing!  You did a great job and you have a beautiful family.  I hope you all made many wonderful memories!


----------



## effervescent

Loodlow said:


> Wow I love all your outfits! They are beautiful!



Thank you!  I had a blast making them.



billwendy said:


> I got a Brother PE 770 a few months back from HSN - I love it!!! And, they l let me do it on flex pay so it makes it easier to pay for!!!!! I think its very user friendly!!! It has a 5x7 Hoop!!



Oh my...flex pay?  That was definitely too tempting to pass up I'm sure!  Ooohhh I just checked the site and they still have some......



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have the Brother PE 750D and Love it!  It has the 5x7 hoop.
> 
> What is the price range you are looking at?



Ideally in the $500 range, but I'm fairly flexible on that.  I have a feeling I'll be giving the machine quite a workout so I don't mind paying a little more for it to keep up with me.  Conversely, I don't want to spend a small fortune and then discover that DIY embroidery isn't for me.



peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Pirate Skirt for Pirate Night on our Cruise before I hemmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I hemmed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe under shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Coordinating Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to make a black peasant shirt with a pink pirate Mickey Head to go with the skirt along with a sash and bandana for Megan.  I am going to add a black Mickey Head to Alice's bodice.
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice's Halloween Costume.  I made this a little large so she can wear it on our cruise in Feb.
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smiley face detail on the trim.  It is just so whimiscal and Wonderland like.
> 
> And here is the dress on my Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Cinderella Dress I finished for Megan for Formal Night on the cruise.  I have the material cut out for a matching dress for Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Both my girls together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one last year for Megan, but it still fits this year and I don't think I ever posted it, so here is her fall dress.  It is still one of my favorite dresses.



I love them all, especially the Alice dress!



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  It all looks amazing!  You did a great job and you have a beautiful family.  I hope you all made many wonderful memories!



Thank you!  It was DD's first time meeting Tinker Bell this year (notice the kissy face in all her pictures?  lol!) and I think that was the most amazing moment for me.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Just wanted to share my kiddos Halloween pictures. My boys pants were the Easy Fit pants, the vests were from a Hannah Montana pattern I got for 99 cents at JoAnns during a pattern sale week. And I took the easy way out and used a Woody iron on applique that my mom bought for my boys at JoAnns. My sweet little girl was Alice and I made her apron from the Nana's Pinafore pattern from YCMT, and the top underneath is a portrait peasant. My mom made her the tutu  I was so proud of these costumes (I am a bit of a new sewer). Our pumpkins were Lightning McQueen and Mater. I also made them some Halloween outfits... used a HeatherSue design for the boy's shirts and the easy fits for their short. And used the Simply Sweet for my daughter's outfit  Thanks for letting me share!

























http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz14/LoriLeigh2005/198.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz14/LoriLeigh2005/222.jpg


----------



## NiniMorris

effervescent said:


> DH told me today that he'd rather get me an embroidery machine than have me keep buying my embroidered things.  So those of you with experience, what machines would you recommend?  Any to stay away from?  We can't do a super expensive machine at the moment, but I'd like something I can use for awhile.



Well, I see a couple people have already voted for my favorite machine...Brother PE770...and I al so got mine from HSN.  Between the flexpay and the 15% off for new customers...well, let's just say no one missed the 150 per month for 5 months.  

When choosing your machine...don't forget hoop size.  For the first three or four items, the small 4x4 won't bother you...but the next item you make, you will want that 5x7 hoop.  I am really wishing I had a 6x10...but I have learned to be happy with what I have.  So, I recommend going with the biggest hoop size you can afford.  You can always go down in size, but only up as large as your machine supports.

Make sure the machine has an easy way to transfer the designs (from your favorite designer) from your computer to your machine.  Some ways are easier than others.  Mine uses a thumb drive and it super easy to use.

DO NOT buy a machine based on the designs that are pre loaded in the machine! There are gazillions of free and inexpensive designs out there.  In the 10 months I have had my machine I think I have used the pre loaded designs twice...and one of them was just to see how easy they worked.

As with everything you purchase online...make sure they have a good return policy.  Luckily, I have never had to use that...but it is nice to know their return policy before you buy.  Unfortunately, there are duds that slip through the quality control everywhere.  I have only known one person that had to return their machine to HSN...but they were quick and easy!

(as a side note...I encouraged my new sewer DIL to purchase her sewing machine through HSN...I really like their quick service!)

Also...once you order your machine, go ahead and get a couple of the designs you have your eye on.  Make sure you get some that are good quality (I vote fro Heather Sue here) Get some stabilizer and thread so you will be ready to rock once your machine gets in!


Most importantly....HAVE FUN!!!!



Nini
PS...can you tell I love my Bubba?


----------



## birdie757

DisneyKings said:


> I need some help with stitch era--I took a design & Added a name to it, but when I exported it it was saved as an eox file which my machine won't read.  When I clicked on the file type to export as it was as brother pes 6, but saves as eox.  HELP!!!



It will actually create 4 different files when you make and export a design...dsg, eox, bak, and pes.  just make sure you grab the pes to put on your machine.


----------



## birdie757

effervescent said:


> DH told me today that he'd rather get me an embroidery machine than have me keep buying my embroidered things.  So those of you with experience, what machines would you recommend?  Any to stay away from?  We can't do a super expensive machine at the moment, but I'd like something I can use for awhile.



I would not recommend a singer futura.  I had one less than a year before i sold it for a brother 780D.  The futura's are quirky...there are several boards just dedicated to learning how to avoid their quirks.  They do sew well though...if you can get around their issues.  I do like the software for the machine though and the fact that is can use several different file types.  The brother on the other hand is super user friendly and can be used by even  non sewers out of the box.  I got my machine for $800 last year and I believe their is a brother model with a 5x7 hoop that goes for about $600.


----------



## ellenbenny

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Hello, I want to do the film strip for DD's shirt for our upcoming trip.   I am having a hard time finding fabric that will fit in the strip.  Can those of you who have done this tell me the best way to find it?
> 
> Anyone have any snippets of fabric they would like to share????
> 
> THANKS!!!



I have made 2 of these and I have just used disney fabrics that I have on hand.  Usually I can get at least a face to fit inside the individual frames of the filmstrip. 

For this one I used the largest size embroidery design (~ 6x8)





And for this one I used the 5x7 embroidery design:


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just have a second, but I wanted to say I love, love, love everything posted- so cute- especially love the alice dresses- but then I'm a sucker for cute babies, too LOL.

RE: the Brother embroidery machine- I loved mine, it was awesome, great workhorse, did everything I wanted it too.  HSN w/ the flex pay is a great way to get one too.  I think you will definitely use it.  I don't know anybody who has just let it sit and gather dust.  Worst case scenario, you can always sell it on Craigs list probably around $500, so you wouldn't really be losing anything if you found out it wasn't for you.  Everyone has designs available in PES, I think it's probably the most popular.  I sold mine a few months ago, but only in trade for a machine with a 6x10 hoop (I do a lot of adult t's and stuff so really wanted to upgrade and got a fab deal.)  I kind of wish I'd kept it, I hate not having a backup lol.  I also second starting with one of Heathersue's designs.  For your first, I'd try something simple like one of the mickey head designs, just to get the hang of it, but all Heathersue's designs stitch out great!  I think Heathersue for embroidry is like Carla C for sewing- great for Novice to experienced, reliable, and definitelyhave the cute factor!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

So this Halloween the kids didn't want anything sewn......maybe they saw where I was going with Mary Poppins...they just knew!

Anyway....this is what they came up with...

Patrick was a cowboy...







And Katie and Timmy...nerds....













I think I am ready to jump back on the horse...or on the sewing machine as it is....and give it a try today....I have calmed down after this weekend...of course the unlimited supply of chocolate helps!


----------



## tricia

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I altered the back of the Emma Swing Top using Stephres tutorial:



Love the colours in the skirt.  Very cute pup too.




jas0202 said:


> I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!



Awesome, my boys always insist on tie dyed Mickeys when we go to WDW, they are so fun.



2girlsmommy said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
> Erica



They look great.  Since my boys are a little older, about the only thing I get to make for them is PJ pants, but they love them and ask for new ones like every month.



Tonyslady said:


> so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress for halloween and here it is...



Very cute.



ellenbenny said:


> Great job, very creative coming up with the last one!



Thank you.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



Awesome.  You have been posting the most wonderful stuff lately.




VBAndrea said:


> I hate to admit it, but I love the "local dealer" joke!  Tyler's costume turned out great.  I am finished with my Halloween outfits as well but haven't even pulled pics off the camera yet.  I've gotten lots of compliments on them thus far (school party and one other party).



he got lots of mileage out of the joke over the past few days.  And Tyler got lots of compliments on his outfit, even if not too many people knew who he was (Ezio, the assassin, from Assassin's Creed)  He won the best costume contest at his boxing club for the second year in a row, so he is already planning what he wants to be next year so he can keep up the streak.



billwendy said:


> Hi guys - Just got Michael's Big Give shirts all done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a good site for free in the hoop projects? maybe a key tag or a luggage tag??? Im intrugued and would like to try....
> 
> 
> Whats everyone else up to?



Very cute.  My DH loves the Donald, I don't think I have that yet, so I may have to get for him.



mom2OandE said:


> I just finished up a set for Joey's big give for his sister.  I made her a tee and a knit twirl skirt with vintage Disney patches.  I scanned some vintage Disney scrapbook stickers I bought at the park a few years ago, printed them onto to transfer paper and then ironed them on to white knit.  Then I put wonder under on the back of the knit and cut them out.  Ironed them to the skirt and then straight stitched the edges.  It turned out so cute.  I'm doing a similar one for dd and ds.



Good idea.  Came out beautiful/



effervescent said:


> Snow White for a MK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Oh my, she is such a cutie.  Love that kissy face pose.  The outfits are great too.



peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the dress on my Alice



Everything is awesome.  My guys got a full 3 wears out of their costumes this year too.  Tyler was so excited about that. "I get to wear it on Friday at school, Saturday at boxing, and then AGAIN on Sunday for trick or Treating!!!!"

Love the little Alice.




MyDisneyTrio said:


>



Love everything, great pumpkins too.


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So this Halloween the kids didn't want anything sewn......maybe they saw where I was going with Mary Poppins...they just knew!
> 
> Anyway....this is what they came up with...
> 
> Patrick was a cowboy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Katie and Timmy...nerds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready to jump back on the horse...or on the sewing machine as it is....and give it a try today....I have calmed down after this weekend...of course the unlimited supply of chocolate helps!



All cute, but I love Katie's nerd


----------



## Granna4679

I have several pages to catch up on.  I had my granddaughters all weekend and we made it to 2 Fall Festivals, 1 Car show (@ our church), and had a birthday party for my oldest daughter, who turned 30.  Here are few pictures of the DGDs in their costumes...both Tiana!









And in their outfits I made for them to wear to the Car Show @ our church...
(the car behind them in the first picture is my husband's baby)













Now I have  to go back and catch up on the last few pages....


----------



## wbarkhur

I am soo excited only 20 days left till our first trip!!!   So excited, but still have tons to do.


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> Time to show off some Halloween costumes.  The kids had Orange and Black day yesterday:
> and then Halloween Costumes for school this morning:
> 
> Liam, and since he is a teenager, the joke about this is 'hey, I'm your local dealer'.  Not very appropriate, but on the other hand, kinda funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest is the version by Carla, just upsized, and I made the Bow Tie too.
> 
> And now for Tyler, you may remember, that this is what we were trying to replicate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what we came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leggings from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book, blouse the portrait peasant, the tunic is a REALLY modified bowling shirt.



Super cute costumes!



2girlsmommy said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you how inspiring you are.  Not only in your sewing skills, but also in how much you give to others through your Big Give.  You inspired me to get the Easy Fit Pants and do them all by myself without any help!  (I sound like my 2 year old when I say that) You also inspired me to join a big give as well!  So thank you and here is a pic of the pants I made my daughter.  They are pirate themed pants and she is just wearing them as pajamas, but they are her new favorites!!    Thanks!  Also where do I find the simply sweet pattern?
> Erica



You did a great job and looks like she loves them.  Keep it up....



WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I altered the back of the Emma Swing Top using Stephres tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because she is so cute - here is Chloe our 11 week old Golden pup - who almost pulled my sewing machine into the floor while I was in the next room pressing seams open!



This outfit is adorable.  I love that swing top.  
And the puppy just makes me smile!




Tonyslady said:


> so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress for halloween and here it is...



Cute idea.  She is a doll.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



Ellen - just fantastic!!!!  That's all I can say!



mom2OandE said:


> I just finished up a set for Joey's big give for his sister.  I made her a tee and a knit twirl skirt with vintage Disney patches.  I scanned some vintage Disney scrapbook stickers I bought at the park a few years ago, printed them onto to transfer paper and then ironed them on to white knit.  Then I put wonder under on the back of the knit and cut them out.  Ironed them to the skirt and then straight stitched the edges.  It turned out so cute.  I'm doing a similar one for dd and ds.



Cute, cute, cute!



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the links to the different sites everyone!
> 
> I did find an adorable Nativity design that I'll put on a shirt to wear to Sunday School !!!!! I already bought it, but I just realized, I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL FIT MY 5x7 Hoop!!!! UGH!!!!
> http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&op=listing&product_id=2177674
> 
> I'd love to find a free lip balm holder for in the hoop now that I know they exist!!!lol!!!
> 
> Happy Halloween!! Have fun trick or treating - and be safe!!



From the dimensions, it looks like it should fit!  I don't think you need to worry.



effervescent said:


> I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



Great job on everything....looks like everyone is enjoying their customs.



peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Coordinating Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smiley face detail on the trim.  It is just so whimiscal and Wonderland like.
> 
> And here is the dress on my Alice



I am over my limit on pics here but I just had to say they all look adorable...you did a great job but my favorite is the Alice dress (I am a sucker for anything "Alice").


----------



## woodkins

Love all of the Halloween cuties...so many Alice's this year!
Gianna decided that this would be her first Hallween NOT going as a Disney Princess, so she picked a witch. Even though I sew, Grandma traditionally makes her costumes, so after much deliberation and design consulations, here is my funky witch:


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> I have several pages to catch up on.  I had my granddaughters all weekend and we made it to 2 Fall Festivals, 1 Car show (@ our church), and had a birthday party for my oldest daughter, who turned 30.  Here are few pictures of the DGDs in their costumes...both Tiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in their outfits I made for them to wear to the Car Show @ our church...
> (the car behind them in the first picture is my husband's baby)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have  to go back and catch up on the last few pages....



Anita - AMAZING!!! Love how the girls are holding their Prince!!!! lol!!!

Bill and I get the kids this coming weekend (Matt, Elizabeth, Tim and Hannah) while their parents are at a "conference" which happens to be at WDW - so they are taking a few extra days to enjoy themselves and relax before their oldest son's wedding on 1/2/11.  I think we are going to do one of those indoor playgrounds on Saturday and then Coco Cay waterpark on SUnday. I also have some of those Disney Tshirts they had at Joanns for them to color, we will watch toy story 3 and Im SURE we will play Disney Apples to Apples six million times!!! I forgot to mention, we will also have their humungous Great Dane (we are watching them at their house) who tries to eat everything - including ZOEY!!!

Oh and YES the nativity design is in 5x7 - I got it last night!!

Im thinking of maybe doing a Disneyland shirt for Billy and I for our trip...should I do short sleeves?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Pirate Skirt for Pirate Night on our Cruise before I hemmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I hemmed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe under shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Coordinating Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to make a black peasant shirt with a pink pirate Mickey Head to go with the skirt along with a sash and bandana for Megan.  I am going to add a black Mickey Head to Alice's bodice.
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland - Alice's Halloween Costume.  I made this a little large so she can wear it on our cruise in Feb.
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smiley face detail on the trim.  It is just so whimiscal and Wonderland like.
> 
> And here is the dress on my Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Cinderella Dress I finished for Megan for Formal Night on the cruise.  I have the material cut out for a matching dress for Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Both my girls together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one last year for Megan, but it still fits this year and I don't think I ever posted it, so here is her fall dress.  It is still one of my favorite dresses.


It all is just beautiful, great job on colour choices for the pirates.  The Alice dress is just adorable on that too cute baby.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay....been playing with my embroidery machine this morning...scary!  

So I have questions...

When I purchase a design from let's just say Heather...when you transmit the design to the machine does it first do an outline so that you lay the fabric down for the applique?  Or is that something I have to be able to tell the sewing machine to do?  Do you lay down one fabric at a time and then I stop the machine and cut away?  Can you tell I have no clue here!!!!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

NEW GIVE JUST POSTED!  
This is a quick one, but let's make it EXTRA special!  This family has NEVER been on a vacation, despite trying for the past 5 years.  The wish child, Alexnder, will also be having a birthday while on this trip!!!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525


----------



## NiniMorris

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay....been playing with my embroidery machine this morning...scary!
> 
> So I have questions...
> 
> When I purchase a design from let's just say Heather...when you transmit the design to the machine does it first do an outline so that you lay the fabric down for the applique?  Or is that something I have to be able to tell the sewing machine to do?  Do you lay down one fabric at a time and then I stop the machine and cut away?  Can you tell I have no clue here!!!!!!



Generally speaking...the first step is an outline stitch to show you where the fabric should be placed, the second is a tack down stitch to show you where to cut the fabric.  Then, depending on how many fabrics are needed, these two steps will be repeated for each color of fabric.  Then the satin stitch around each piece of fabric and all of those little touches that make it so beautiful.

That is the way most of Heather's work.  Some designers...well, they go about things differently. (kinda like they think if there is 150 thread changes it makes them a better designer!) That is the reason Heather makes such a good place to start!

You might notice that all of Heather's placements are one color and the tack down is another color...most are two shades of blue.  But almost aways a color that isn't needed for the actual design.

Hope that helps...if not, let me know...I am procrastinating going to work...so I'd 'love' to help you!  LOL




Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...so bare with me because I am so scared I will mess this up I know i am over thinking all of this!  

So this is how I understand...

First - outline stitch on just your base fabric...

Second - put your fabric on in the area it goes and then tack stitch...stop and cut.

Third - satin stitch and leave all happy!




NiniMorris said:


> Generally speaking...the first step is an outline stitch to show you where the fabric should be placed, the second is a tack down stitch to show you where to cut the fabric.  Then, depending on how many fabrics are needed, these two steps will be repeated for each color of fabric.  Then the satin stitch around each piece of fabric and all of those little touches that make it so beautiful.
> 
> That is the way most of Heather's work.  Some designers...well, they go about things differently. (kinda like they think if there is 150 thread changes it makes them a better designer!) That is the reason Heather makes such a good place to start!
> 
> You might notice that all of Heather's placements are one color and the tack down is another color...most are two shades of blue.  But almost aways a color that isn't needed for the actual design.
> 
> Hope that helps...if not, let me know...I am procrastinating going to work...so I'd 'love' to help you!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...so bare with me because I am so scared I will mess this up I know i am over thinking all of this!
> 
> So this is how I understand...
> 
> First - outline stitch on just your base fabric...
> 
> Second - put your fabric on in the area it goes and then tack stitch...stop and cut.
> 
> Third - satin stitch and leave all happy!



LOL...you should have seem ME when I first got my machine!  I had less than 2 hours alone with it before I had to leave for church!

First...make sure you are using something that won't matter if you mess up...that way there is no pressure at all!  I had a bunch of plain muslin that I practiced on.

Hoop your fabric (making sure you use stabilizer).  Place the hoop in the machine and make sure the design you want to use is showing.  Press the start button, and the machine will show you where to put the fabric.  

Place the fabric where it goes (one trick is to use glue...I like to use washable school glue sticks.  Some people use a spray adhesive, others just place and hope...they all work equally as well!)  Press the start button and the machine will tack down the fabric.  Remove the hoop from the machine...and cut around the tack down stitch.  Place the hoop back in the machine and press the start button again.  If you are doing a one fabric applique, it will add the final touches and the satin stitch at this time.

Last step is to admire your handiwork!  (oh..I guess I will add, don't take the fabric out of the hoop until you are completely finished...my DD10 thought you were supposed to tak ethe fabric out of the hoop to cut...not a pretty picture!

LOL


Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...you should have seem ME when I first got my machine!  I had less than 2 hours alone with it before I had to leave for church!
> 
> First...make sure you are using something that won't matter if you mess up...that way there is no pressure at all!  I had a bunch of plain muslin that I practiced on.
> 
> Hoop your fabric (making sure you use stabilizer).  Place the hoop in the machine and make sure the design you want to use is showing.  Press the start button, and the machine will show you where to put the fabric.
> 
> Place the fabric where it goes (one trick is to use glue...I like to use washable school glue sticks.  Some people use a spray adhesive, others just place and hope...they all work equally as well!)  Press the start button and the machine will tack down the fabric.  Remove the hoop from the machine...and cut around the tack down stitch.  Place the hoop back in the machine and press the start button again.  If you are doing a one fabric applique, it will add the final touches and the satin stitch at this time.
> 
> Last step is to admire your handiwork!  (oh..I guess I will add, don't take the fabric out of the hoop until you are completely finished...my DD10 thought you were supposed to tak ethe fabric out of the hoop to cut...not a pretty picture!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Nini




Yippie!  I think I get it!  Now to be brave!!!!


----------



## dizzy4mickey

Hi ladies.  I was wondering if anyone can help with this question.  I have a singer 8780.  I am doing one more last minute shirt before our trip on Wednesday.  I tried calling the Singer 800# and their system must be down, I am getting a busy signal.  

My top needle is not catching the bobbin thread.  I have threaded and re-threaded the needle thread and the bobbin thread.  They are both threaded correctly.  I have taken out the bobbin casing and cleaned out the lint.  I re-oiled the machine.  I tried different, new needles and adjusting the tension, but nothing is working.  I cannot get the needle to catch the bobbin!

If anyone can help with this question, I would appreciate it.  I would like to get this shirt done today if possible.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

dizzy4mickey said:


> Hi ladies.  I was wondering if anyone can help with this question.  I have a singer 8780.  I am doing one more last minute shirt before our trip on Wednesday.  I tried calling the Singer 800# and their system must be down, I am getting a busy signal.
> 
> My top needle is not catching the bobbin thread.  I have threaded and re-threaded the needle thread and the bobbin thread.  They are both threaded correctly.  I have taken out the bobbin casing and cleaned out the lint.  I re-oiled the machine.  I tried different, new needles and adjusting the tension, but nothing is working.  I cannot get the needle to catch the bobbin!
> 
> If anyone can help with this question, I would appreciate it.  I would like to get this shirt done today if possible.  Thanks!!!!!



I know you said you tried the needle....is it turned the right way?  That is the only thing I can think. (kinda did that once!)  Good Luck!


----------



## golden2323

I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.

My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.

Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.

So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> I have several pages to catch up on.  I had my granddaughters all weekend and we made it to 2 Fall Festivals, 1 Car show (@ our church), and had a birthday party for my oldest daughter, who turned 30.  Here are few pictures of the DGDs in their costumes...both Tiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in their outfits I made for them to wear to the Car Show @ our church...
> (the car behind them in the first picture is my husband's baby)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have  to go back and catch up on the last few pages....



Love everything, especially the flame overalls.



woodkins said:


> Love all of the Halloween cuties...so many Alice's this year!
> Gianna decided that this would be her first Hallween NOT going as a Disney Princess, so she picked a witch. Even though I sew, Grandma traditionally makes her costumes, so after much deliberation and design consulations, here is my funky witch:



Very cute witch.


----------



## tricia

Got a couple of more things done on the weekend.

First a Christmas table topper that I am donating to a Silent Auction to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  It is very similar to one I had done earlier:






Then a St. Patrick's day table runner.  I had made a set of 3 table runners (Halloween, Christmas and Easter)  for a friend for her wedding shower, now she sd to her sister, that she is only missing a couple of seasons, so her sister contracted me to make them for St. Pat's and Valentines to just about cover the whole year.






A Manhattan dress from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book for a customer for a Christmas present for her daughter (I can't wait to see it on her)











And a Brooklyn shrug from the same book to go with above dress:






And a quick way to make your 9 yr old boy think you are the best mom ever.  Buy a cheapie Walmart hat and embroider a skull on it in the colors of his choice:


----------



## billwendy

my*2*angels said:


> NEW GIVE JUST POSTED!
> This is a quick one, but let's make it EXTRA special!  This family has NEVER been on a vacation, despite trying for the past 5 years.  The wish child, Alexnder, will also be having a birthday while on this trip!!!!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525



 Heading over there now!!! How cool for them!!! YAY!!!



golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!



Sure you can!!! Especially for Toddlers!!!


----------



## birdie757

dizzy4mickey said:


> Hi ladies.  I was wondering if anyone can help with this question.  I have a singer 8780.  I am doing one more last minute shirt before our trip on Wednesday.  I tried calling the Singer 800# and their system must be down, I am getting a busy signal.
> 
> My top needle is not catching the bobbin thread.  I have threaded and re-threaded the needle thread and the bobbin thread.  They are both threaded correctly.  I have taken out the bobbin casing and cleaned out the lint.  I re-oiled the machine.  I tried different, new needles and adjusting the tension, but nothing is working.  I cannot get the needle to catch the bobbin!
> 
> If anyone can help with this question, I would appreciate it.  I would like to get this shirt done today if possible.  Thanks!!!!!



Did you check the bobbin case?  My very first machine started doing this and it ended up being that the point broke off the bobbin case.  I couldn't even tell since it kind of broke off in a point but the dealer could tell right away.  At first the stitches looked weird...like some were longer than the others then it didn't catch at all.  I hope it isn't case though because that "totaled" my machine out because it wasn't worth as much as the repair was.


----------



## NiniMorris

golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!




If you are sewing for toddlers...the 4x4 size is perfect.  I use the 4x4 for my GD3 all the time and use the larger 5x7 for everyone else...



Nini


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



This turned out so nice!  I love the tie at the waist as well!



DisneyKings said:


> I need some help with stitch era--I took a design & Added a name to it, but when I exported it it was saved as an eox file which my machine won't read.  When I clicked on the file type to export as it was as brother pes 6, but saves as eox.  HELP!!!





birdie757 said:


> It will actually create 4 different files when you make and export a design...dsg, eox, bak, and pes.  just make sure you grab the pes to put on your machine.



Yep, I was going to say the same thing.  I tried it out and opened a design I had already in .pes format and added a name to that and then exported it as a .pes (I didn't realize you could do this!  Will totally help if I want to add names)  It seemed to work, but it does export as both .pes and .pes.eox.  Search around you may have just missed it.


----------



## abfight

golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!




I love my 4x4.  There are tons of designs out there.  I also have toddlers so I couldn't use much bigger right now.  But I can see a huge case of hoop envy in my future.  But maybe by then we'll both hit the lottery, or the mbroidery machine fairy will fly over our houses........    HEY it could happen   RIGHT???


----------



## erikawolf2004

golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!



I have been very happy with my 4x4, but I would love a 5x7, but it wasn't in the budget either...here are two of the things I have done.  My DD is 5.5, for a toddler I think the 4x4 will fill your needs just fine.


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> A Manhattan dress from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book for a customer for a Christmas present for her daughter (I can't wait to see it on her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Your things are all Lovely...my aunt gave me a Christmas runner set for my bday...need to get working on that one.  I love the Manhattan dress...how was the pattern?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

erikawolf2004 said:


> Your things are all Lovely...my aunt gave me a Christmas runner set for my bday...need to get working on that one.  I love the Manhattan dress...how was the pattern?



No answer to your question, but we have twin tickers!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So this Halloween the kids didn't want anything sewn......maybe they saw where I was going with Mary Poppins...they just knew!
> 
> Anyway....this is what they came up with...
> 
> Patrick was a cowboy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Katie and Timmy...nerds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am ready to jump back on the horse...or on the sewing machine as it is....and give it a try today....I have calmed down after this weekend...of course the unlimited supply of chocolate helps!



Love the costumes...the nerds are so funny!  That gate is sooo cool.



Granna4679 said:


> I have several pages to catch up on.  I had my granddaughters all weekend and we made it to 2 Fall Festivals, 1 Car show (@ our church), and had a birthday party for my oldest daughter, who turned 30.  Here are few pictures of the DGDs in their costumes...both Tiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are both beautiful and the car outfits are super cute!



woodkins said:


> Gianna decided that this would be her first Hallween NOT going as a Disney Princess, so she picked a witch. Even though I sew, Grandma traditionally makes her costumes, so after much deliberation and design consulations, here is my funky witch:



This is a super cute costume!!!



peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> And Both my girls together



Very sweet!

I think I missed one or two others...all the Halloween outfits came out great, love seeing all the handy work and the happy kiddos.  

This is my first multi post, so I hope I did it right.   

One month to go....so excited!!!!


----------



## dizzy4mickey

dizzy4mickey said:


> Hi ladies.  I was wondering if anyone can help with this question.  I have a singer 8780.  I am doing one more last minute shirt before our trip on Wednesday.  I tried calling the Singer 800# and their system must be down, I am getting a busy signal.
> 
> My top needle is not catching the bobbin thread.  I have threaded and re-threaded the needle thread and the bobbin thread.  They are both threaded correctly.  I have taken out the bobbin casing and cleaned out the lint.  I re-oiled the machine.  I tried different, new needles and adjusting the tension, but nothing is working.  I cannot get the needle to catch the bobbin!
> 
> If anyone can help with this question, I would appreciate it.  I would like to get this shirt done today if possible.  Thanks!!!!!



I got through to Singer, and it looks like my timing is off.....uggghhh.  Luckily, it is just a few months old and is still under warranty.    Thanks to you ladies for you help anyways!!!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## tricia

erikawolf2004 said:


> Your things are all Lovely...my aunt gave me a Christmas runner set for my bday...need to get working on that one.  I love the Manhattan dress...how was the pattern?



Thank you.  The pattern is not bad, but there are 25 pieces, double that to include the lining.  And you really must ensure that you keep them labelled, and know which side is up, cause there are a few that are similar.  AND, make sure you mark where the straps are going to go, or you just may line them up to the seams on the bodice and that doesn't work, and you will have to take it apart after you have the skirt sewn on..... (not that I know anything about that)


----------



## jeniamt

I am literally like 35 pages behind.  I missed so much the last few days! 



SallyfromDE said:


> They aren't free, but they don't cost much, I've made a bunch of these and they are pretty easy.
> 
> http://embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=14



Oh my gosh these are so cute, now I want an embroidery machine!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I see a couple people have already voted for my favorite machine...Brother PE770...and I al so got mine from HSN.  Between the flexpay and the 15% off for new customers...well, let's just say no one missed the 150 per month for 5 months.
> 
> When choosing your machine...don't forget hoop size.  For the first three or four items, the small 4x4 won't bother you...but the next item you make, you will want that 5x7 hoop.  I am really wishing I had a 6x10...but I have learned to be happy with what I have.  So, I recommend going with the biggest hoop size you can afford.  You can always go down in size, but only up as large as your machine supports.
> 
> Make sure the machine has an easy way to transfer the designs (from your favorite designer) from your computer to your machine.  Some ways are easier than others.  Mine uses a thumb drive and it super easy to use.
> 
> DO NOT buy a machine based on the designs that are pre loaded in the machine! There are gazillions of free and inexpensive designs out there.  In the 10 months I have had my machine I think I have used the pre loaded designs twice...and one of them was just to see how easy they worked.
> 
> As with everything you purchase online...make sure they have a good return policy.  Luckily, I have never had to use that...but it is nice to know their return policy before you buy.  Unfortunately, there are duds that slip through the quality control everywhere.  I have only known one person that had to return their machine to HSN...but they were quick and easy!
> 
> (as a side note...I encouraged my new sewer DIL to purchase her sewing machine through HSN...I really like their quick service!)
> 
> Also...once you order your machine, go ahead and get a couple of the designs you have your eye on.  Make sure you get some that are good quality (I vote fro Heather Sue here) Get some stabilizer and thread so you will be ready to rock once your machine gets in!
> 
> 
> Most importantly....HAVE FUN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...can you tell I love my Bubba?



You made me go and check out the HSN again, for maybe the fiftieth time!!!  Anyway, I noticed in one of the reviews, someone posted that they bought the 12x5 inch hoop at their local sewing store to use with the machine.  They can use it with this machine?  Could that be true?  ONe of the main reasons I haven't taken the plunge to getting an embroidery machine was b/c I wanted to wait to get a bigger hoop size.  I want to be able to embroider my kids names without having to re-hoop and my kids have a lot of letters in their names!  I have a Christopher and am afraid I need more than 7 inches to do his name!!!  What do you think?


----------



## abfight

I lost my quote but I really love the table runners.  I started out as a quilter and have tons of these.  But the laday at my local quilt shop let me in on her secret,  make them double.  On one side  do christmas do something else on the the other (like a year round one or thanksgiving)  The only thing that you have to make sure of is that the binding matches both sides.  I love doing these as gifts and they are like a twofor without much more effort.


----------



## snikelfrizt

Hello...... has anyone seen any Dr Suess machine applique patterns? 
               Thanks!!


----------



## froggy33

I know there are some on bowsandclothes and at etsy.


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> I am literally like 35 pages behind.  I missed so much the last few days!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh these are so cute, now I want an embroidery machine!
> 
> 
> 
> You made me go and check out the HSN again, for maybe the fiftieth time!!!  Anyway, I noticed in one of the reviews, someone posted that they bought the 12x5 inch hoop at their local sewing store to use with the machine.  They can use it with this machine?  Could that be true?  ONe of the main reasons I haven't taken the plunge to getting an embroidery machine was b/c I wanted to wait to get a bigger hoop size.  I want to be able to embroider my kids names without having to re-hoop and my kids have a lot of letters in their names!  I have a Christopher and am afraid I need more than 7 inches to do his name!!!  What do you think?



If I am not mistaken...the 12 x 5 is a re-positionable one... the machine still has a maximum sewing area of 5 x 7 regardless of how large the hoop is...



Nini


----------



## erikawolf2004

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> No answer to your question, but we have twin tickers!!!



Aren't you and your family starting to get excited!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

NiniMorris said:


> If I am not mistaken...the 12 x 5 is a re-positionable one... the machine still has a maximum sewing area of 5 x 7 regardless of how large the hoop is...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



How do you do the repositionable hoops and do they work on a 4x4?  Would love to do the name thing also.


----------



## erikawolf2004

abfight said:


> I lost my quote but I really love the table runners.  I started out as a quilter and have tons of these.  But the laday at my local quilt shop let me in on her secret,  make them double.  On one side  do christmas do something else on the the other (like a year round one or thanksgiving)  The only thing that you have to make sure of is that the binding matches both sides.  I love doing these as gifts and they are like a twofor without much more effort.



Great tip!


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> Thank you.  The pattern is not bad, but there are 25 pieces, double that to include the lining.  And you really must ensure that you keep them labelled, and know which side is up, cause there are a few that are similar.  AND, make sure you mark where the straps are going to go, or you just may line them up to the seams on the bodice and that doesn't work, and you will have to take it apart after you have the skirt sewn on..... (not that I know anything about that)



Thanks for the info and tips...have to keep that in mind for when I get around to it.


----------



## teresajoy

wbarkhur said:


> I convo'd her on etsy.  I did pay with a CC through pay pal.



I have noticed that I often don't get notice of Etsy convos and miss them for a few days. If you have her email, try contacting her that way. Did she answer everything up until a week ago? I'm more inclined to give her the benefit of the doubt and say she'll come through for you.  



effervescent said:


> I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



Everything is so cute!!!! I just love the little Tink! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> this is probably a silly question- but what in the world is an "in the hoop" project, and how in the world does that work?



It is a project (as opposed to something that you would sew on a shirt or outfit) that is stitiched out in the hoop. You can make dolls, doll clothes, bookmarks, chapstick holders, all sorts of things "in the hoop". I didn't get it either until I asked someone! If you search for in the hoop designs, you might get a better idea. 



peachygreen said:


> And Both my girls together



I love everything you posted!!!! Your girls are just so cute too!!! That Alice dress just makes me smile! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



Too much cuteness! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I think Heathersue for embroidry is like Carla C for sewing- great for Novice to experienced, reliable, and definitelyhave the cute factor!



You made me smile saying that! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I think I am ready to jump back on the horse...or on the sewing machine as it is....and give it a try today....I have calmed down after this weekend...of course the unlimited supply of chocolate helps!


I'm glad the candy helped! 


Granna4679 said:


> I have several pages to catch up on.  I had my granddaughters all weekend and we made it to 2 Fall Festivals, 1 Car show (@ our church), and had a birthday party for my oldest daughter, who turned 30.  Here are few pictures of the DGDs in their costumes...both Tiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have  to go back and catch up on the last few pages....


I love your take on the blue Tiana dress!!!! REALLY CUTE!!! Both dresses look fantastic! And, such cute little girls! 




wbarkhur said:


> I am soo excited only 20 days left till our first trip!!!   So excited, but still have tons to do.


WOO HOOO!!!! 



billwendy said:


> Anita - AMAZING!!! Love how the girls are holding their Prince!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Bill and I get the kids this coming weekend (Matt, Elizabeth, Tim and Hannah) while their parents are at a "conference" which happens to be at WDW - so they are taking a few extra days to enjoy themselves and relax before their oldest son's wedding on 1/2/11.  I think we are going to do one of those indoor playgrounds on Saturday and then Coco Cay waterpark on SUnday. I also have some of those Disney Tshirts they had at Joanns for them to color, we will watch toy story 3 and Im SURE we will play Disney Apples to Apples six million times!!! I forgot to mention, we will also have their humungous Great Dane (we are watching them at their house) who tries to eat everything - including ZOEY!!!
> 
> Oh and YES the nativity design is in 5x7 - I got it last night!!
> 
> Im thinking of maybe doing a Disneyland shirt for Billy and I for our trip...should I do short sleeves?



Keep Zoey safe!!!! and, have a blast Wendy! 





my*2*angels said:


> NEW GIVE JUST POSTED!
> This is a quick one, but let's make it EXTRA special!  This family has NEVER been on a vacation, despite trying for the past 5 years.  The wish child, Alexnder, will also be having a birthday while on this trip!!!!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525



They look like such a sweet family!!! 



golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!



Heather makes all her designs in a 4X4 design (I like to think she does this because her poor sister only has a 4X4 hoop...) So, you won't be lacking any great designs! Here is what I've made with the 4X4:




































All but the tiara on the purple dress and the Bambi on the blue dress are Heather's designs. Oh, and the book on the Belle. 


tricia said:


>



The dress is so pretty!!  And great job on the hat!



abfight said:


> I love my 4x4.  There are tons of designs out there.  I also have toddlers so I couldn't use much bigger right now.  But I can see a huge case of hoop envy in my future.  But maybe by then we'll both hit the lottery, or the mbroidery machine fairy will fly over our houses........    HEY it could happen   RIGHT???



If the embroidery fairy comes to your house, send her here too, ok?



dizzy4mickey said:


> I got through to Singer, and it looks like my timing is off.....uggghhh.  Luckily, it is just a few months old and is still under warranty.    Thanks to you ladies for you help anyways!!!  I really appreciate it!



I was going to say I thought it was the timing.  I'm glad it's under warranty!



jeniamt said:


> You made me go and check out the HSN again, for maybe the fiftieth time!!!  Anyway, I noticed in one of the reviews, someone posted that they bought the 12x5 inch hoop at their local sewing store to use with the machine.  They can use it with this machine?  Could that be true?  ONe of the main reasons I haven't taken the plunge to getting an embroidery machine was b/c I wanted to wait to get a bigger hoop size.  I want to be able to embroider my kids names without having to re-hoop and my kids have a lot of letters in their names!  I have a Christopher and am afraid I need more than 7 inches to do his name!!!  What do you think?



I wonder if it's a multi position hoop?

ETA: I see Nini said this already! 



snikelfrizt said:


> Hello...... has anyone seen any Dr Suess machine applique patterns?
> Thanks!!


What are you looking for?


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...COME ON NOW!!!!  I only have 26 days left...How can Jiffy Shirts be DOWN!!!!!!!  I've still got 37 shirts to order!

Has anyone else had trouble today getting in?


Nini

PS...deep breathing now.....it will all be fine....keep breathing!


----------



## SallyfromDE

MyDisneyTrio said:


> this is probably a silly question- but what in the world is an "in the hoop" project, and how in the world does that work?



I LOVE to do ITH projects. It's for embroidery machines, lets say you want to make a book mark, you use a tear away stablizer, put your fabric in and stitch your design. At the end, you put a fabric on the under side, stitch again. Tear it out of the stablizer and your finished. No sewing required. It's so much fun. 



golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!



I started out on a 4X4. I know a lot of the other disers disagree with me, but I think the 4X4 is perfect to start with. Actually the machine was my mothers. She wanted one for quite awhile and had been an avid sewer since I was a kid. Pushing me to sew a I grew up. When she retired, she bought the Brother 180D. She didn't really take to it. Even with taking some classes. I think she made a dozen shirts or so and really found it wasn't to her liking. I ended up with it, and really did take to machine embroidery. I sold it and put he $$ to a larger hoop. I'd love a 6X10, but it's certainly not anything I could afford. 

I don't think I have pictures of anything I made really. I made tons of keychains, Designs on tshirts, onesies. It's really a perfect size for a toddler. Do you have a girl? You can do minis on ribbons to make hair bows. 



jeniamt said:


> I am literally like 35 pages behind.  I missed so much the last few days!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh these are so cute, now I want an embroidery machine!
> 
> 
> 
> You made me go and check out the HSN again, for maybe the fiftieth time!!!  Anyway, I noticed in one of the reviews, someone posted that they bought the 12x5 inch hoop at their local sewing store to use with the machine.  They can use it with this machine?  Could that be true?  ONe of the main reasons I haven't taken the plunge to getting an embroidery machine was b/c I wanted to wait to get a bigger hoop size.  I want to be able to embroider my kids names without having to re-hoop and my kids have a lot of letters in their names!  I have a Christopher and am afraid I need more than 7 inches to do his name!!!  What do you think?



I've done a bunch of the keychains. The golfer one was really fun. If I'm not mistaken, the 12X5 I believe is so you can reposition. Lets say you want to do Walt Disney on one line and World on the second, you just need to move the hoop to another position. Anyone, is that an acurate description? I've never used one, but I think it would work for what your thinking. I'd like to have one myself.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> OK...COME ON NOW!!!!  I only have 26 days left...How can Jiffy Shirts be DOWN!!!!!!!  I've still got 37 shirts to order!
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble today getting in?
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...deep breathing now.....it will all be fine....keep breathing!



I wasn't trying to order, but the site opens up ok for me.


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> OK...COME ON NOW!!!!  I only have 26 days left...How can Jiffy Shirts be DOWN!!!!!!!  I've still got 37 shirts to order!
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble today getting in?
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...deep breathing now.....it will all be fine....keep breathing!



Nini - you are so CUTE!!


----------



## teresajoy

I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> I wasn't trying to order, but the site opens up ok for me.




OK...now I'm really thinking something, somewhere doesn't like me!  I can get on if I use Internet Explorer (which I don't like) but not if I use Google Chrome (which I like...and have everything SAVED in!)

My DIL tried to get in at work and she couldn't get in either...

We will try again on Thursday...because I won't have access to my DIL's checkbook until then!  LOl

I guess I'll have to just get by with the 15 shirts that I already have bought that need to be finished....



Nini


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> OK...now I'm really thinking something, somewhere doesn't like me!  I can get on if I use Internet Explorer (which I don't like) but not if I use Google Chrome (which I like...and have everything SAVED in!)
> 
> My DIL tried to get in at work and she couldn't get in either...
> 
> We will try again on Thursday...because I won't have access to my DIL's checkbook until then!  LOl
> 
> I guess I'll have to just get by with the 15 shirts that I already have bought that need to be finished....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I was using Firefox. I hope you get in soon!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

effervescent said:


> Ideally in the $500 range, but I'm fairly flexible on that.  I have a feeling I'll be giving the machine quite a workout so I don't mind paying a little more for it to keep up with me.  Conversely, I don't want to spend a small fortune and then discover that DIY embroidery isn't for me.



You can find the brother 750D for a bit more than $500. I think I paid $800.  Go ahead and figure in the cost for a good thread set ($100+), some good needled ($10+) and a couple of stabilizers to get you started ($40+).



ellenbenny said:


> I have made 2 of these and I have just used disney fabrics that I have on hand.  Usually I can get at least a face to fit inside the individual frames of the filmstrip.
> 
> For this one I used the largest size embroidery design (~ 6x8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for this one I used the 5x7 embroidery design:



Thanks for the info!


----------



## ellenbenny

teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



Awesome, I just love the patchwork twirls with all the different fabrics. The skirt and your DD are sooo cute!

I didn't get a picture of DGD wearing hers the other night, but I certainly better get some pics at Disney!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I am so far behind I cannot even figure out where I was to start multi quoting! Everyone's halloween costumes look awesome! 

I dropped the kitty Saturday night and made Emily a senorita skirt with twirl skirt tutorial. I have decided I no doubt bit off more than I could chew on that one. We got a lot of compliments though. 




Then her with the boys I ordered their costumes this summer from a lady in Mexico. 





Sadly the best picture I have ... we may have to get redressed up to get a decent one.






 A little better pic of the details.


----------



## ellenbenny

With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.  

I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.

I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:

Dinner at Chef Mickey's





Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)





50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios





Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)





Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)





Small World Dress for Epcot Day





Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day





Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Im thinking of maybe doing a Disneyland shirt for Billy and I for our trip...should I do short sleeves?



My husband and I went in early December and nearly froze!  We went to Kmart and bought gloves.


----------



## Disney Yooper

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a some pictures from recently completed Big Gives:
> 
> For Juliana I did this Cinderella/stepsisters dress:



What an absolutely beautiful dress!


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



Ellen - this is AMAZING!! She will look beautiful!!! When is your trip? Is that Lilo fabric!! ADORABLE!!



NaeNae said:


> My husband and I went in early December and nearly froze!  We went to Kmart and bought gloves.



 Oh no!!!! I was hoping to swim!!!!


----------



## Disney Yooper

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



All of these are so gorgeous!  I wish I was a little girl again so that I could wear such beautiful dresses.


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



Very cute love them all!


----------



## peachygreen

billwendy said:


> All I can say is AWWWWWWW They are CUTE!!!





effervescent said:


> I love them all, especially the Alice dress!





tricia said:


> Everything is awesome.  My guys got a full 3 wears out of their costumes this year too.  Tyler was so excited about that. "I get to wear it on Friday at school, Saturday at boxing, and then AGAIN on Sunday for trick or Treating!!!!"
> 
> Love the little Alice.





Granna4679 said:


> I am over my limit on pics here but I just had to say they all look adorable...you did a great job but my favorite is the Alice dress (I am a sucker for anything "Alice").





MinnieVanMom said:


> It all is just beautiful, great job on colour choices for the pirates.  The Alice dress is just adorable on that too cute baby.





erikawolf2004 said:


> Very sweet!
> 
> !!!





teresajoy said:


> I love everything you posted!!!! Your girls are just so cute too!!! That Alice dress just makes me smile!





llaxton said:


> Very cute love them all!



Thank you all.  I've had fun working on them.  I can tell I'm becoming more confident with my sewing hte more and more I sew as I now modify things on the fly.  I am so happy with how the Alice dress came out.  I used the retro pinafore pattern from YCMT but decided I'd like it better lined so I modified it so I could line it.  Next time I think I'm going to make the back so it buttons.

My goal for the week is to make 2 draw string back packs for my neices and make my eldest a Queen of Hearts Dress.  I was planning on making one for hte cruise, but I want to try to make it before we go to New York next weekend.  It turns out my 2 neices were also Alice for part of their halloween celebrations and I think it would be cute to ge a picture of the Queen of Hearts with 3 Alice's.  

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good drawstring back pack pattern?


----------



## peachygreen

effervescent said:


> I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.
> 
> DD had to have something Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie for our Chef Mickey breakfast day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White for a MK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles for Studios - I did the tshirts for the kids and the skirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor Zurg for MNSSHP - we forgot the chest/shoulder piece at home, but DS1 said he preferred it this way    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



These are all great.  I'm especially impressed with Zurg.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just wanted to share my kiddos Halloween pictures. My boys pants were the Easy Fit pants, the vests were from a Hannah Montana pattern I got for 99 cents at JoAnns during a pattern sale week. And I took the easy way out and used a Woody iron on applique that my mom bought for my boys at JoAnns. My sweet little girl was Alice and I made her apron from the Nana's Pinafore pattern from YCMT, and the top underneath is a portrait peasant. My mom made her the tutu  I was so proud of these costumes (I am a bit of a new sewer). Our pumpkins were Lightning McQueen and Mater. I also made them some Halloween outfits... used a HeatherSue design for the boy's shirts and the easy fits for their short. And used the Simply Sweet for my daughter's outfit  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz14/LoriLeigh2005/198.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz14/LoriLeigh2005/222.jpg



Very cute.  Love the pettiskirt unde the Alice.  



Granna4679 said:


> I have several pages to catch up on.  I had my granddaughters all weekend and we made it to 2 Fall Festivals, 1 Car show (@ our church), and had a birthday party for my oldest daughter, who turned 30.  Here are few pictures of the DGDs in their costumes...both Tiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in their outfits I made for them to wear to the Car Show @ our church...
> (the car behind them in the first picture is my husband's baby)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have  to go back and catch up on the last few pages....



Love the Tiana dresses.  They are both stunning.  The fall outfits are very cute too.



woodkins said:


> Love all of the Halloween cuties...so many Alice's this year!
> Gianna decided that this would be her first Hallween NOT going as a Disney Princess, so she picked a witch. Even though I sew, Grandma traditionally makes her costumes, so after much deliberation and design consulations, here is my funky witch:



Great witch.  

Ran out of picture room - breaking up.


----------



## peachygreen

tricia said:


> Got a couple of more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First a Christmas table topper that I am donating to a Silent Auction to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  It is very similar to one I had done earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a St. Patrick's day table runner.  I had made a set of 3 table runners (Halloween, Christmas and Easter)  for a friend for her wedding shower, now she sd to her sister, that she is only missing a couple of seasons, so her sister contracted me to make them for St. Pat's and Valentines to just about cover the whole year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Manhattan dress from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book for a customer for a Christmas present for her daughter (I can't wait to see it on her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Brooklyn shrug from the same book to go with above dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick way to make your 9 yr old boy think you are the best mom ever.  Buy a cheapie Walmart hat and embroider a skull on it in the colors of his choice:



Great table runners.

I love that dress - its gorgeous.  How hard was it to sew with material like that?  
Don't you love the little things you can do to make your kids happy.  



billwendy said:


> Heading over there now!!! How cool for them!!! YAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can!!! Especially for Toddlers!!!


These are so cute.



teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



Grea job.  I'm hoping to try a patchwork twirl soon



ms_mckenna said:


> I am so far behind I cannot even figure out where I was to start multi quoting! Everyone's halloween costumes look awesome!
> 
> I dropped the kitty Saturday night and made Emily a senorita skirt with twirl skirt tutorial. I have decided I no doubt bit off more than I could chew on that one. We got a lot of compliments though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then her with the boys I ordered their costumes this summer from a lady in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the best picture I have ... we may have to get redressed up to get a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little better pic of the details.



Love the senorita skirt.  Very cute.



ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



Ellen all I can say is WOW!  I'm not sure which is my favorite.  The Belle dress is simply stunning, the film strip patchwork twirl is amazing.  I love them all.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

erikawolf2004 said:


> Aren't you and your family starting to get excited!!!



Excited is definitely an understatement!!! 



teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



LOVE the twirl!!  I think all the patchwork skirts are my favorite things on the thread. 



Ellen---meant to quote you, but I must have missed it.  GREAT outfits!!  




I'm finally getting to where I can follow the thread more often, and you all are definitely inspiring us to keep creating.  Our trip is quickly approaching, and although we leave in a month, our bags are leaving in about three weeks.  Have to get on it!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Disney Yooper said:


> What an absolutely beautiful dress!



Thank you!



billwendy said:


> Ellen - this is AMAZING!! She will look beautiful!!! When is your trip? Is that Lilo fabric!! ADORABLE!!



Thanks Wendy, we are going Dec 4 - 11 with my Stepson, DIL and DGD who will be turning 4 on Dec 5th.   Yes, that is Lilo fabric, isn't it cute!




Disney Yooper said:


> All of these are so gorgeous!  I wish I was a little girl again so that I could wear such beautiful dresses.



Thanks!   



llaxton said:


> Very cute love them all!



Thanks!



peachygreen said:


> .
> Ellen all I can say is WOW!  I'm not sure which is my favorite.  The Belle dress is simply stunning, the film strip patchwork twirl is amazing.  I love them all.



Thanks!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Ellen---meant to quote you, but I must have missed it.  GREAT outfits!!



Thanks!  We are getting sooo excited for our trip!


----------



## ellenbenny

I love all of the halloween costumes posted.  I didn't make any costumes this year so it is great seeing everyone elses.  And we only had a couple dozen trick or treaters here, as it was 40 degrees and raining out that night.  Yuck!  

Love all the little Alices!  

And for fun, since I don't have any little ones any more, here is my 24 year old DS from 20 years ago:


----------



## miprender

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is my outfit for Joey's Big Give - for his sister Shaelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I altered the back of the Emma Swing Top using Stephres tutorial:



Adorable


effervescent said:


> DH told me today that he'd rather get me an embroidery machine than have me keep buying my embroidered things.  So those of you with experience, what machines would you recommend?  Any to stay away from?  We can't do a super expensive machine at the moment, but I'd like something I can use for awhile.



I have a Brother Innovis-900D, but it also sews. I do so have Hoop envey as this is only a 4x4 hoop. But since my mother gave it to me for free, I can't complain. 



effervescent said:


> DD had to have something Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie for our Chef Mickey breakfast day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White for a MK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles for Studios - I did the tshirts for the kids and the skirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor Zurg for MNSSHP - we forgot the chest/shoulder piece at home, but DS1 said he preferred it this way    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



 Those are so cute.



peachygreen said:


> Pictures finally.
> 
> Here is Megan as Sleeping Beauty tonight for Halloween.  She had a blast.  She's worn it part of the last 3 days (Halloween Party Friday night at school, Halloween Party at the Zoo Saturday and Tonight for trick-or-treating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe under shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Coordinating Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Both my girls together



Those are so adorable!



Granna4679 said:


> ....



Love those dresses.



NiniMorris said:


> Place the fabric where it goes (one trick is to use glue...I like to use washable school glue sticks.  Some people use a spray adhesive, *others just place and hope...they all work equally as well*!)  Press the start button and the machine will tack down the fabric.  Remove the hoop from the machine...and cut around the tack down stitch.  Place the hoop back in the machine and press the start button again.  If you are doing a one fabric applique, it will add the final touches and the satin stitch at this time.
> 
> 
> Nini



That is what I do. I do not hoop the fabric, just lay it on top and pray that it stays


----------



## miprender

Everyone is sewing some great things. I can't wait to after the New Year so I can really start sewing for our July trip. DS5 already is getting upset that I have made some items for DD but not any boy things. I told him not to worry.



golden2323 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for months, drooling over what you all create.   I have a basic sewing machine and have done some beginner sewing, but what I REALLY want to do is embroidery.
> 
> My DH told me to go ahead and order a machine for Christmas.  I searched and searched, but a 5x7 or larger hoop just was not in the budget, so I went with a Brother machine with a 4x4 hoop.
> 
> Now I'm worried I'll get it and wont' be able to do much due to the size restriction.   I'm mostly sewing for my toddlers, so I HOPE the 4x4 will hold me for a while - if I get comfortable with it, hopefully I can upgrade.
> 
> So, those of you with 4x4 hoops - please show me some examples of what you've been able to do to reassure me!!!!



I am actually going to my mom's today to work on our MVMCP shirts. I thought the 4x4 on the adult shirts are just a little too small. So I will post both the 4x4 for the kids and 5x7 for the adults when I finish. But I do have hoop envey



erikawolf2004 said:


> How do you do the repositionable hoops and do they work on a 4x4?  Would love to do the name thing also.



I have one of the adjustable hoops for my brother and it does work great if you want to embroider/applique and then put a saying or name underneath. No need to rehoop. Just take the hoop off and reposition it on the machine.



teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



That is came out great.



ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom




How did I miss some of these  They are all beautiful and you should get lots of attention. The trim that you used on Lilo's outfit I used to make DD's lilo dress. (which I still haven't posted yet. Maybe I will post it when DD meets Lilo in 39 days)


----------



## tricia

abfight said:


> I lost my quote but I really love the table runners.  I started out as a quilter and have tons of these.  But the laday at my local quilt shop let me in on her secret,  make them double.  On one side  do christmas do something else on the the other (like a year round one or thanksgiving)  The only thing that you have to make sure of is that the binding matches both sides.  I love doing these as gifts and they are like a twofor without much more effort.



Great tip.



teresajoy said:


> The dress is so pretty!!  And great job on the hat!



Thanks, and great job with making the 4 x 4 hoop work for you, all your stuff always looks great.

Oh, and now I have to do a hat for older DS and DH too, guess I should have known better and made 3 to start.



teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



Very cute.  Love the twirl factor.  You should have known she would want one and made 2 at the same time.



ms_mckenna said:


> I am so far behind I cannot even figure out where I was to start multi quoting! Everyone's halloween costumes look awesome!
> 
> I dropped the kitty Saturday night and made Emily a senorita skirt with twirl skirt tutorial. I have decided I no doubt bit off more than I could chew on that one. We got a lot of compliments though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then her with the boys I ordered their costumes this summer from a lady in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the best picture I have ... we may have to get redressed up to get a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little better pic of the details.



That skirt looks really good.  And I love the boys costumes too.



ellenbenny said:


> I love all of the halloween costumes posted.  I didn't make any costumes this year so it is great seeing everyone elses.  And we only had a couple dozen trick or treaters here, as it was 40 degrees and raining out that night.  Yuck!
> 
> Love all the little Alices!
> 
> And for fun, since I don't have any little ones any more, here is my 24 year old DS from 20 years ago:



Too cute.


Ellen - everything is gorgeous.  She will get lots of attention at the parks.


----------



## Granna4679

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So this Halloween the kids didn't want anything sewn......maybe they saw where I was going with Mary Poppins...they just knew!



These are so cute...love the Halloween archway too!

Oh and believe me....Chocolate solves all of my problems (except my weight...LOL)!



woodkins said:


>



Wow...very cute Witch!!  She is adorable.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of more things done on the weekend.
> 
> First a Christmas table topper that I am donating to a Silent Auction to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  It is very similar to one I had done earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a St. Patrick's day table runner.  I had made a set of 3 table runners (Halloween, Christmas and Easter)  for a friend for her wedding shower, now she sd to her sister, that she is only missing a couple of seasons, so her sister contracted me to make them for St. Pat's and Valentines to just about cover the whole year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick way to make your 9 yr old boy think you are the best mom ever.  Buy a cheapie Walmart hat and embroider a skull on it in the colors of his choice:



Great job on the dress and shrug but I love these table toppers and runners...you are so creative.  I love your tip on making them two-sided too...I am going to have to try that if/when I get a chance to sew for myself.



billwendy said:


> Anita - AMAZING!!! Love how the girls are holding their Prince!!!! lol!!!





tricia said:


> Love everything, especially the flame overalls.





erikawolf2004 said:


> These are both beautiful and the car outfits are super cute!



Thank you all.  Not sure I will ever do that hot rod car (on the orange shirt) again.  It took 2 hrs. to stitch out but she got a ton of compliments!!!



snikelfrizt said:


> Hello...... has anyone seen any Dr Suess machine applique patterns?
> Thanks!!



I was going to say bowsandclothes too but I see someone beat me to it.  



teresajoy said:


> I love your take on the blue Tiana dress!!!! REALLY CUTE!!! Both dresses look fantastic! And, such cute little girls!



Ahh...thanks!  She insisted she have the BLUE Tiana dress with the "glubs".  
She started asking around July and asked me every week if I had gotten it done yet.  They are my heart  It was hard putting her off until October but she was thrilled with it.  



ms_mckenna said:


> I am so far behind I cannot even figure out where I was to start multi quoting! Everyone's halloween costumes look awesome!
> 
> I dropped the kitty Saturday night and made Emily a senorita skirt with twirl skirt tutorial. I have decided I no doubt bit off more than I could chew on that one. We got a lot of compliments though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then her with the boys I ordered their costumes this summer from a lady in Mexico.



Too cute...all of them.  Great job on the senorita skirt!



ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



Ellen - WOW!!!!!!!!  They are all adorable.  How old is your DGD...about 2 or 3?  She is going to be the cutest thing at Disney that week!!



NaeNae said:


> My husband and I went in early December and nearly froze!  We went to Kmart and bought gloves.



Good to see you back....we have missed you.  How are you doing?



peachygreen said:


> Love the Tiana dresses.  They are both stunning.  The fall outfits are very cute



Thank you so much.  



ellenbenny said:


> I love all of the halloween costumes posted.  I didn't make any costumes this year so it is great seeing everyone elses.  And we only had a couple dozen trick or treaters here, as it was 40 degrees and raining out that night.  Yuck!
> 
> Love all the little Alices!
> 
> And for fun, since I don't have any little ones any more, here is my 24 year old DS from 20 years ago:



Cute!!  Where does time go?


----------



## jeniamt

_Question:_

Anyone ever tried making the Easy Fit Pants lined and reversible?  DD11 had a pair like that when she was little and they were so great for cold days.  They rolled up at the bottom so you could see the lining.  Plus, if she got them dirty while you were out all you had to do was reverse them.  Think I might try experimenting with some narrow corduroy and flannel.  Just not sure how to do the waist/elastic casing without it being too bulky.  Any ideas?


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day



Love all of them, but this one is so cute!!   I love those fabrics (used the same ones for my little one.  I've been going back and forth about getting this pattern, love the way you used it.


----------



## clairemolly

jeniamt said:


> _Question:_
> 
> Anyone ever tried making the Easy Fit Pants lined and reversible?  DD11 had a pair like that when she was little and they were so great for cold days.  They rolled up at the bottom so you could see the lining.  Plus, if she got them dirty while you were out all you had to do was reverse them.  Think I might try experimenting with some narrow corduroy and flannel.  Just not sure how to do the waist/elastic casing without it being too bulky.  Any ideas?



What if you just sewed the 2 fabircs together with a 1/4" seam, then stitched 1" below that, leaving enough room to put in the casing.  That probably doesn't make sense, but I'm having a hard time writing what I am picturing...kind of how you would sew 1" from the top of a piece of fabric folded in half to make a casing for a skirt.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - WOW!!!!!!!!  They are all adorable.  How old is your DGD...about 2 or 3?  She is going to be the cutest thing at Disney that week!!



Thanks!  She will be turning 4 while we are there.



jeniamt said:


> _Question:_
> 
> Anyone ever tried making the Easy Fit Pants lined and reversible?  DD11 had a pair like that when she was little and they were so great for cold days.  They rolled up at the bottom so you could see the lining.  Plus, if she got them dirty while you were out all you had to do was reverse them.  Think I might try experimenting with some narrow corduroy and flannel.  Just not sure how to do the waist/elastic casing without it being too bulky.  Any ideas?



I believe that Carla actually has a tutorial on how to make them reversible on her blog...Yup here it is
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2008/12/reversible-cuffed-pants-tutorial.html



tricia said:


> Ellen - everything is gorgeous.  She will get lots of attention at the parks.



Thanks, it should be fun!



miprender said:


> How did I miss some of these  They are all beautiful and you should get lots of attention. The trim that you used on Lilo's outfit I used to make DD's lilo dress. (which I still haven't posted yet. Maybe I will post it when DD meets Lilo in 39 days)



Thanks, can't wait to see your Lilo dress too!  I originally planned a dress but then ended up trying something else for variety since I had made so many dresses for her already.


----------



## clairemolly

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



I absolutely love all of these!  I don't even think I could pick a favorite!



On a separate note...we leave in 10 days 

I still have a ton to sew, but have put myself on a schedule.  If I don't get it all done, then so be it.  I know we'll have a great time regardless.


----------



## jeniamt

clairemolly said:


> What if you just sewed the 2 fabircs together with a 1/4" seam, then stitched 1" below that, leaving enough room to put in the casing.  That probably doesn't make sense, but I'm having a hard time writing what I am picturing...kind of how you would sew 1" from the top of a piece of fabric folded in half to make a casing for a skirt.





ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  She will be turning 4 while we are there.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Carla actually has a tutorial on how to make them reversible on her blog...Yup here it is
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2008/12/reversible-cuffed-pants-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, can't wait to see your Lilo dress too!  I originally planned a dress but then ended up trying something else for variety since I had made so many dresses for her already.



THANKS!!!!

I even looked on her blog to see if she had it and completely missed it!    I was getting ready to email her and ask her if you could do a tutorial at some point.

Now I just need a bunch of plain long sleeved tshirts to embellish to match all the pants I am going to make my little guy!  I know a lot of you use Jiffy Shirts.  I was looking at the Rabbit Skins brand long sleeved tshirts.  Anyone bought these before?  They do not have a huge selection of colors though. Anyone have any other ideas for a size 18mo?


----------



## woodkins

jeniamt said:


> THANKS!!!!
> 
> I even looked on her blog to see if she had it and completely missed it!    I was getting ready to email her and ask her if you could do a tutorial at some point.
> 
> Now I just need a bunch of plain long sleeved tshirts to embellish to match all the pants I am going to make my little guy!  I know a lot of you use Jiffy Shirts.  I was looking at the Rabbit Skins brand long sleeved tshirts.  Anyone bought these before?  They do not have a huge selection of colors though. Anyone have any other ideas for a size 18mo?



Rabbit Skins run REALLY REALLY small. In my opinion I typically ordered 2-3 sizes larger in that brand.


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> Love all of them, but this one is so cute!!   I love those fabrics (used the same ones for my little one.  I've been going back and forth about getting this pattern, love the way you used it.



Thanks, I remember seeing yours and it actually was my inspiration for this dress.  I bought this pattern to do the Cinderella dress for Juliana's big give and then it came to me to use it with these fabrics.  I am very happy with how it came out.  I don't think the pattern is very well written to be honest with you, but at least it gave me the idea how to do it.  



clairemolly said:


> I absolutely love all of these!  I don't even think I could pick a favorite!
> 
> On a separate note...we leave in 10 days
> 
> I still have a ton to sew, but have put myself on a schedule.  If I don't get it all done, then so be it.  I know we'll have a great time regardless.



Thanks, good luck getting done what you want, but if I had 3 little ones instead of just a granddaughter to sew for I'm sure I would never complete much of anything!


----------



## tmh0206

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



AS ALWAYS, your stuff if so adorable!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios


Everything is so precious 



ellenbenny said:


> I love all of the halloween costumes posted.  I didn't make any costumes this year so it is great seeing everyone elses.  And we only had a couple dozen trick or treaters here, as it was 40 degrees and raining out that night.  Yuck!
> 
> Love all the little Alices!
> 
> And for fun, since I don't have any little ones any more, here is my 24 year old DS from 20 years ago:


So sweet! 

Thanks for the skirt compliments. 

Has anyone seen this wondering how good of a serger it was? Since I know nothing about sergers  
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=48446241


----------



## T-rox

Tonyslady said:


> so the first time i saw the tim burtons "Alice in Wonderland" i fell in love with all the costumes. but by far my fav was the red white and black dress that alice wore as "Um" in the red queens court. I vowed to make my dd a kid version of this dress for halloween and here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you.  i fell in love with all the costumes. this is great for your dd. good job mom!


----------



## tmh0206

ms_mckenna said:


> Everything is so precious
> 
> 
> So sweet!
> 
> Thanks for the skirt compliments.
> 
> Has anyone seen this wondering how good of a serger it was? Since I know nothing about sergers
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=48446241



I would also like to know the answer to this question regarding the serger...think it will be my next big purchase and dont want one that will be a pain in the tushy!


----------



## T-rox

[




YAY!!! Those look FANTASTIC! 
And, remember,things don't need to be sewing or Disney related to post on this thread! 





one of my favorite quotes from the movie is when the knave corners um ( alice) and he says I like you um, i like largeness.  me and my dd get such a kick out of that


----------



## erikawolf2004

teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



Love the Twirl Skirt and your setting is beautiful.


----------



## T-rox

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am in sewing depression!  UGH!  I honestly thought about selling everything after this week!
> 
> I was making the Mary Poppins Jolly Holiday dress...it really was looking so nice...I was happy at how it was coming together.  Since it was not from one pattern, I was down to attaching the top to the skirt when I realized I had cut the top almost 4 sizes too small!    I had bought just enough fabric to make the dress...but I scoured through my scraps and found just enough to re-cut the top.  This was Friday afternoon about 2 hours before the party we were going to...  I sewed the top, attached to the skirt....only to realize I did that backwards!  This is where you would insert me in almost tears and saying I may never sew again!   But, I have stuff I have to get done for my BFF's DD for their trip in December...but I may never try to sew for myself again at this rate!  So, needless to say...no Jolly Holiday dress...what there is of it is cramed...hard...into the bottom of my fabric cabinet to live there until I see fit to look at it again!
> 
> Now...I want to really figure out how to use my dang embroidery machine...I think my brain is going in too many different directions to figure it out!
> 
> Enough from me and my complaints...must not be my week!



awe.  i have had the same thought. can sew for everyone else but myself. on myself my projects come out horribly. so sorry your hopes were dashed


----------



## erikawolf2004

ms_mckenna said:


> Then her with the boys I ordered their costumes this summer from a lady in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the best picture I have ... we may have to get redressed up to get a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little better pic of the details.



Your little one looks adorable!!!!  All the costumes are great!  It is always hard to get a good picture when there is more than 3 little ones...always so much going on...but that makes the pictures fun too.


----------



## T-rox

effervescent said:


> I have really enjoyed looking through this thread (for hours!   ) and seeing all the great creations everyone has made.  We just got home from Disney last week, so I thought I'd share a couple pics of what I made.  I didn't have the kids model anything beforehand, so everything is action shots.
> 
> DD had to have something Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie for our Chef Mickey breakfast day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White for a MK day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles for Studios - I did the tshirts for the kids and the skirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emperor Zurg for MNSSHP - we forgot the chest/shoulder piece at home, but DS1 said he preferred it this way    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait to get started on next year's outfits!



she is a doll! and you are talented


----------



## BeachMama13

My goodness this gang is such a bunch of enablers!  

I wasn't going to make DD3 any customs for our upcoming Thanksgiving trip, but have since changed my mind.  I think I'm going to make a few skirts for her to wear.  She can always wear leggings underneath if it's chilly.  

So today at lunch time I went to HL & Hancocks, had a hard time finding Disney prints, they're pretty low.  But I ended up with the Purple background Minnie Fabric that I'll do the Audrey Ruffle skirt for with solid ruffles on the back.  Also picked up several animal prints that I'll do a twirl skirt for AK with.

Now, onto figuring out what to do for Epcot and MGM days.  Could use some help with that.

Where did the adorable fabric come from for the Small World Epcot dress shown above?

Thanks for the inspiration!

(18 days and counting!)


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom



Everything came out BEAUTIFUL!!!  Love the combination of fabric and pattern of the Epcot dress...isn't that the funnest fabric!  The Belle Dress is amazing...I'm not that brave to work with the fancy fabrics...I cheated and got my DD a Belle dress on ebay  I'm sure she will get lots of responses in all her outfits.  Have a great time.


----------



## wbarkhur

Help, does anyone know where I can get some of the finding nemo fabric that has all of the characters in blocks in a line hope that makes sence, I ordered some, but it got backordered.  We leave in 18 days and it is the only fabric I still need, and I can't find it anywhere.  Thanks


----------



## NaeNae

clairemolly said:


> Good evening ladies!  Can I please ask a favor for my daughter...especially if you live in Oklahoma, Mississippi, Delaware or Wyoming  (other states are also very much appreciated).
> 
> My daugther Claire is in 2nd grade, and they are having a postcard club.  They are collecting postcards from as many states and countries as they can.  When they get a postcard, they talk about the state/country that it came from, and then the child who received it gets to bring it home.  They have 46 states right now, and many countries, but as you can imagine, they love getting postcards, even duplicates, so the more the merrier...
> 
> Anyone want to send a postcard?
> 
> The address is:
> Mrs. Deborah Hart's Class
> Attn: Claire
> Van Gorden Elementary
> 6475 Lesourdsville West Chester Rd
> Liberty Township, OH 45011
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Just wanted to let you know that I mailed my postcard from Oklahoma today.  I appoligize for taking so long, my mother passed away unexpectedly last Tuesday and I've been helping my dad.


----------



## T-rox

NaeNae said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I mailed my postcard from Oklahoma today.  I appoligize for taking so long, my mother passed away unexpectedly last Tuesday and I've been helping my dad.



oh no. sorry


----------



## jeniamt

More on the reversible pants... after looking at Carla s modifications to the Easy Fit pants I think they are more complicated than I need.  I found this:

http://sewingdork.blogspot.com/2010/07/how-to-make-reversible-pantsshorts-or.html

Just in case anyone else was interested.


----------



## ellenbenny

BeachMama13 said:


> My goodness this gang is such a bunch of enablers!
> 
> I wasn't going to make DD3 any customs for our upcoming Thanksgiving trip, but have since changed my mind.  I think I'm going to make a few skirts for her to wear.  She can always wear leggings underneath if it's chilly.
> 
> So today at lunch time I went to HL & Hancocks, had a hard time finding Disney prints, they're pretty low.  But I ended up with the Purple background Minnie Fabric that I'll do the Audrey Ruffle skirt for with solid ruffles on the back.  Also picked up several animal prints that I'll do a twirl skirt for AK with.
> 
> Now, onto figuring out what to do for Epcot and MGM days.  Could use some help with that.
> 
> *Where did the adorable fabric come from for the Small World Epcot dress shown above?*
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> (18 days and counting!)



Thanks!  I think I found the small world doll fabric at Joanns and the coordinating Hello fabric I bought from someone on ebay.  The flags fabric I got at Joanns also.  The doll fabric is called Children of the World You and Me by Alexander Henry.  I found it at Joanns, but you can find sellers on etsy if Joanns is sold out.  The Hello fabric is called Good Earth Hello by Alexander Henry.  Again if you google it you may find some sellers. HTH.


----------



## tmh0206

so here is the costume I made for my granddaughter (3) who is a RoCk StAr for halloween:






and both of the grandbabies (his favorite thing in the world is to be a firefighter like his uncle)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Love all of them, but this one is so cute!!   I love those fabrics (used the same ones for my little one.  I've been going back and forth about getting this pattern, love the way you used it.



I have been thinking about purchasing this pattern too.  Is it fairly easy to do?  Can a shirt be worn under it?  I just don't want to make it if you can't since it is cold here.  I would have to wait until spring.


----------



## carrie6466

Just popping in to take a peek.  I haven't been on this thread in a long time.  I'm starting to feel a tad guilty that I haven't made anything for my upcoming trip.  I have 40 days left.  I still have Christmas fabrics left from last year.  I may throw an outfit or two together.  She even has two I made for our December trip last year that she never wore due to bad weather.  I may take just take them apart and reassemble so they fit.  

There are beautiful things being posted, as usual.  I did go through the last 10 or so pages and look.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi Ladies!  I'm looking for a cute apron pattern with ruffles.  Know of any?  This would be for a woman, not  child...thanks!


----------



## saraheeyore

teresajoy said:


> I made my very first patchwork skirt!!! This is for another Diser, but Lydia is modeling it for me. I have promised to make her one now!



thats fab i must try making one of them sometime.


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks for all the compliments on the patchwork skirt! It was so much fun to sew, which really surprised me! 



ms_mckenna said:


> I am so far behind I cannot even figure out where I was to start multi quoting! Everyone's halloween costumes look awesome!
> 
> I dropped the kitty Saturday night and made Emily a senorita skirt with twirl skirt tutorial. I have decided I no doubt bit off more than I could chew on that one. We got a lot of compliments though.



I love it!!! She looks so pretty! 



ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom


LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL the outfits!!! I have a soft spot for that Lilo fabric!!! I am hording my last little bit of it! 



Disney Yooper said:


> All of these are so gorgeous!  I wish I was a little girl again so that I could wear such beautiful dresses.



Vicki, I think you could totally wear these!! I'm sure Chuck wouldn't mind!  




clairemolly said:


> I absolutely love all of these!  I don't even think I could pick a favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note...we leave in 10 days
> 
> I still have a ton to sew, but have put myself on a schedule.  If I don't get it all done, then so be it.  I know we'll have a great time regardless.


You are right, you will have a great time no matter what!!! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> Love the Twirl Skirt and your setting is beautiful.



Thank you! It was warm out the other day too, so that made it seem prettier to me! 




wbarkhur said:


> Help, does anyone know where I can get some of the finding nemo fabric that has all of the characters in blocks in a line hope that makes sence, I ordered some, but it got backordered.  We leave in 18 days and it is the only fabric I still need, and I can't find it anywhere.  Thanks



I have this:






PM me if that's what you are looking for. 



tmh0206 said:


> so here is the costume I made for my granddaughter (3) who is a RoCk StAr for halloween:



TOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't posted in ages, but I just realized that I never shared the outfits I made Tessa for back to school.  I know, I'm a schmuck for coming back after forever and then posting pictures of outfits instead of commenting on the wide variety of super-cuteness I am seeing.  

Here is the outfit that I made Tessa for the 1st day of 2nd grade. I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, but I only did a single layer for the circle skirt and I just serged the bottom edge and added the trim. 









Lovin' on her brother (I made his shirt over the summer):






Here's the outfit I made her for the 2nd day of school.  I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, with a few modifications.  









I made Sawyer's shirt almost 2 years ago.  It just now fits him.  LOL! 









And this is just because I love this picture.


----------



## HeatherSue

Here's one more.  This is what we wore to a Halloween party.  The only thing I made was the applique on my shirt.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Here's one more.  This is what we wore to a Halloween party.  The only thing I made was the applique on my shirt.


I think you look so cute!!! 

Did you see we were talking about you a few pages ago?


----------



## birdie757

ms_mckenna said:


> Everything is so precious
> 
> 
> So sweet!
> 
> Thanks for the skirt compliments.
> 
> Has anyone seen this wondering how good of a serger it was? Since I know nothing about sergers
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=48446241



I do not have this machine, but I do have a Janome coverpro coverstitch machine that is awesome.   That is a really good price if it is a good machine.  They might have some reviews on it at patternreview.com.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> I think you look so cute!!!
> 
> Did you see we were talking about you a few pages ago?



I just went back and read through some posts.  I am positively blushing.  I especially loved when I was compared to CarlaC.  I love you guys!


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't posted in ages, but I just realized that I never shared the outfits I made Tessa for back to school.  I know, I'm a schmuck for coming back after forever and then posting pictures of outfits instead of commenting on the wide variety of super-cuteness I am seeing.
> 
> Here is the outfit that I made Tessa for the 1st day of 2nd grade. I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, but I only did a single layer for the circle skirt and I just serged the bottom edge and added the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' on her brother (I made his shirt over the summer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the outfit I made her for the 2nd day of school.  I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Sawyer's shirt almost 2 years ago.  It just now fits him.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just because I love this picture.



You, your family and the clothes are all SUPER CUTE!!


----------



## ellenbenny

tmh0206 said:


> so here is the costume I made for my granddaughter (3) who is a RoCk StAr for halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and both of the grandbabies (his favorite thing in the world is to be a firefighter like his uncle)



Adorable kids and costumes, I especially love the rock star costume!!


----------



## visitingapril09

Just wanted to share a couple of Big Give projects that are completed! I haven't had a chance to share anything for a very long time.


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> your family are  SUPER CUTE!!



Aww, goodness, thanks!  So nice of you to include me even though she didn't post my picture!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

The Ship Date for Michael's Big Give is TOMORROW!!!!
I know he has already gotten some gifts!! Poor little guy - he was sick for halloween. And, he got a gift card, and wants to use it to buy a gift for his little friend who already had a lung transplant....so sweet!!


----------



## teresajoy

visitingapril09 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of Big Give projects that are completed! I haven't had a chance to share anything for a very long time.



I really like the way you did the pants with two fabrics!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

HeatherSue, your family is adorable!!  Those eyes on your kids and hubby!!!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## visitingapril09

teresajoy said:


> I really like the way you did the pants with two fabrics!!!



Thanks, it was creativity out of necessity!!


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't posted in ages, but I just realized that I never shared the outfits I made Tessa for back to school.  I know, I'm a schmuck for coming back after forever and then posting pictures of outfits instead of commenting on the wide variety of super-cuteness I am seeing.
> 
> Here is the outfit that I made Tessa for the 1st day of 2nd grade. I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, but I only did a single layer for the circle skirt and I just serged the bottom edge and added the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' on her brother (I made his shirt over the summer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the outfit I made her for the 2nd day of school.  I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Sawyer's shirt almost 2 years ago.  It just now fits him.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just because I love this picture.





HeatherSue said:


> Here's one more.  This is what we wore to a Halloween party.  The only thing I made was the applique on my shirt.



Ahhhh....they are all so cute!  Your kiddos are beautiful (and handsome)...
Love the outfits and the batman costumes.  So creative!  




visitingapril09 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of Big Give projects that are completed! I haven't had a chance to share anything for a very long time.



Those turned out really cute....they will love them.


----------



## effervescent

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Great costumes!  I love the nerds!



tricia said:


> Oh my, she is such a cutie.  Love that kissy face pose.  The outfits are great too.



Thank you!  She learned that from Tinker Bell and now wants to do it for all of her pictures.  



Granna4679 said:


>



Love all of those, especially the Tiana dresses.



Granna4679 said:


> Great job on everything....looks like everyone is enjoying their customs.



Thank you!



woodkins said:


>



Love it!



tricia said:


>



Great work!  The dress and shrug are gorgeous.



teresajoy said:


> Everything is so cute!!!! I just love the little Tink!



Thank you, she was quite a hit in Pixie Hollow!



teresajoy said:


>



I love that!  Did you make the petti too?



ms_mckenna said:


>



I really like the skirt and costumes.  What a great idea!



ellenbenny said:


>



WOW!  I love all of those~  I'm sure she'll get lots of compliments on her outfits.  What pattern did you use for the Tusker House skirt?



peachygreen said:


> These are all great.  I'm especially impressed with Zurg.



Thank you!





T-rox said:


> she is a doll! and you are talented



Thank you!



tmh0206 said:


>



Great costumes!



HeatherSue said:


>



Awesome outfits!  I really love the Justin Beiber skirt.



visitingapril09 said:


>



Love these, especially the Buzz Lightyear shirt/shorts.


----------



## effervescent

How do you reduce the size of the picture when you quote?  

In other news, I ordered my embroidery machine!  I still need to get stabilizer and thread and whatnot but I'll be picking those up before my machine gets here.  I can't wait to play around with it!

I took Alison with me to pick out Tinkerbell fabrics for Alexander's big give and of course she fell in love with it, so it looks like I'll be making her a Tink outfit too!  I think I'll do some ruffled pants for her though, she's got a ton of skirts and dresses right now.


----------



## staley7580

Hi everyone! I introduced myself a while ago, when we were first going to WDW.. I sewed so much for that trip, I think I burned myself out! Anyways, my name is Megan.. I am a SAHM of four, and temporary mom to my 17yo sis in law. You all are amazing, so talented.. and such an inspiration. I come here almost every day to be creepy and lurk! Anyhow, I have a new sewing machine, its a Singer Futura 250. I havent tried to embroider on it yet, but I LOVE sewing on it.  Here is what I did for Halloween.. I made the gloves, hairbows, top and tutus. My husband made the Lego. 






Here are all the kids..


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know where to purchase the cute turkey alphabet letter appliques I keep seeing on etsy?  They are a letter applique with a turkey face in the middle.  They are super cute but I can't find them.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for the compliments, Teresa and Ellen! 



visitingapril09 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of Big Give projects that are completed! I haven't had a chance to share anything for a very long time.


These are great, Alison!  I love the 2-tone shorts, too.  Necessity is the mother of invention, right? 



teresajoy said:


> Aww, goodness, thanks!  So nice of you to include me even though she didn't post my picture!


Well, you are awfully cute. 



billwendy said:


> I know he has already gotten some gifts!! Poor little guy - he was sick for halloween. And, he got a gift card, and wants to use it to buy a gift for his little friend who already had a lung transplant....so sweet!!


That is just too sweet. What a great little guy!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> HeatherSue, your family is adorable!!  Those eyes on your kids and hubby!!!  BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you so much!!  I think they're pretty gorgeous, too. But, I'm a little biased. 



Granna4679 said:


> Ahhhh....they are all so cute!  Your kiddos are beautiful (and handsome)...
> Love the outfits and the batman costumes.  So creative!


Thank you!!



effervescent said:


> G
> Awesome outfits!  I really love the Justin Beiber skirt.


Thank you, so did she!  But, I goofed up and made the last strip (I put a strip underneath the last ruffle because the fabric was see-through) too tight.  So, it ripped a little.  I still have to redo it with a ruffled piece underneath to give her a little more room to move.  



effervescent said:


> How do you reduce the size of the picture when you quote?
> 
> In other news, I ordered my embroidery machine!  I still need to get stabilizer and thread and whatnot but I'll be picking those up before my machine gets here.  I can't wait to play around with it!


I'll copy and past how to thumbnail from the first post:'

"When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG}
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG}
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket."

How exciting!! What kind of machine did you get? 




staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself a while ago, when we were first going to WDW.. I sewed so much for that trip, I think I burned myself out! Anyways, my name is Megan.. I am a SAHM of four, and temporary mom to my 17yo sis in law. You all are amazing, so talented.. and such an inspiration. I come here almost every day to be creepy and lurk! Anyhow, I have a new sewing machine, its a Singer Futura 250. I havent tried to embroider on it yet, but I LOVE sewing on it.  Here is what I did for Halloween.. I made the gloves, hairbows, top and tutus. My husband made the Lego.


What great costumes!!!!  I love it all!  The Minnie dot in the hairbows is a nice touch.   The Lego is too cute!  how wonderful that you're helping with your sister-in-law.  That is no small undertaking!  

PM me with your e-mail address and I can help you get started embroidering with that Singer Futura!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase the cute turkey alphabet letter appliques I keep seeing on etsy?  They are a letter applique with a turkey face in the middle.  They are super cute but I can't find them.  Thanks in advance!



Sorry, I haven't seen them!


----------



## snubie

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase the cute turkey alphabet letter appliques I keep seeing on etsy?  They are a letter applique with a turkey face in the middle.  They are super cute but I can't find them.  Thanks in advance!



I don't know where to find the design but I just went to look on esty to see it, and it is CUTE!  Let us know if you find it.


----------



## tricia

tmh0206 said:


>



Cute costumes.  And kids too.



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm looking for a cute apron pattern with ruffles.  Know of any?  This would be for a woman, not  child...thanks!



I made this recently and love it.

http://sew4home.com/projects/kitchen-linens/578-retro-fun-vintage-style-apron

not much ruffles, but the flounce is great.  And they have lots of other patterns on that site too.



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't posted in ages, but I just realized that I never shared the outfits I made Tessa for back to school.  I know, I'm a schmuck for coming back after forever and then posting pictures of outfits instead of commenting on the wide variety of super-cuteness I am seeing.
> 
> Here is the outfit that I made Tessa for the 1st day of 2nd grade. I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, but I only did a single layer for the circle skirt and I just serged the bottom edge and added the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' on her brother (I made his shirt over the summer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the outfit I made her for the 2nd day of school.  I used Carla's preppy skirt pattern, with a few modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Sawyer's shirt almost 2 years ago.  It just now fits him.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just because I love this picture.



Great first week of school stuff Heather.  Cool Batman costumes too.  And I really love your photographs, wish I was that good with my camera.




visitingapril09 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of Big Give projects that are completed! I haven't had a chance to share anything for a very long time.



I also love the 2 different legs.  My DS, can never make up his mind on a single fabric for PJ bottoms, so he has a few pair like this.  



staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself a while ago, when we were first going to WDW.. I sewed so much for that trip, I think I burned myself out! Anyways, my name is Megan.. I am a SAHM of four, and temporary mom to my 17yo sis in law. You all are amazing, so talented.. and such an inspiration. I come here almost every day to be creepy and lurk! Anyhow, I have a new sewing machine, its a Singer Futura 250. I havent tried to embroider on it yet, but I LOVE sewing on it.  Here is what I did for Halloween.. I made the gloves, hairbows, top and tutus. My husband made the Lego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all the kids..



Cute costumes on everyone.  The lego one is a great idea.


----------



## BeachMama13

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase the cute turkey alphabet letter appliques I keep seeing on etsy?  They are a letter applique with a turkey face in the middle.  They are super cute but I can't find them.  Thanks in advance!



Is this the one?
http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/gobble-alphabet/prod_514.html


----------



## abfight

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase the cute turkey alphabet letter appliques I keep seeing on etsy?  They are a letter applique with a turkey face in the middle.  They are super cute but I can't find them.  Thanks in advance!


They are from planetapplique.com   They are super cute and I just saw where the set is on sale from 17.00 down to 8.00  Oh yeah it called the Gobble Alphabet


----------



## my*2*angels

WE HAVE A NEW GIVE THAT COULD USE YOUR HELP!!! PLEASE!!!!

This is such a sweet family and the wish child, Alexander, will be having a birthday while they are there!  This family has NEVER been on vacation, so please help us make this EXTRA special!  THANK YOU!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525


----------



## tmh0206

staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself a while ago, when we were first going to WDW.. I sewed so much for that trip, I think I burned myself out! Anyways, my name is Megan.. I am a SAHM of four, and temporary mom to my 17yo sis in law. You all are amazing, so talented.. and such an inspiration. I come here almost every day to be creepy and lurk! Anyhow, I have a new sewing machine, its a Singer Futura 250. I havent tried to embroider on it yet, but I LOVE sewing on it.  Here is what I did for Halloween.. I made the gloves, hairbows, top and tutus. My husband made the Lego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all the kids..




too cute and tell your husband, I LOVE the LEGO!!! very creative!


----------



## visitingapril09

Thank you everyone for all the nice comments about the buzz lightyear short set for the big give! First year sewing is........if you are cutting out a one piece pant leg on an open piece of fabric that you flip the pattern for piece 2!!  Let's just say my son is going to have a pair exactly the same as I had two right buzz lightyear legs!!


----------



## teresajoy

effervescent said:


> I love that!  Did you make the petti too?



I don't make pettis, I just order them! Chiffon does not like me. 



my*2*angels said:


> WE HAVE A NEW GIVE THAT COULD USE YOUR HELP!!! PLEASE!!!!
> 
> This is such a sweet family and the wish child, Alexander, will be having a birthday while they are there!  This family has NEVER been on vacation, so please help us make this EXTRA special!  THANK YOU!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525



This family looks so wonderful!!! They really deserve a great vacation! 



visitingapril09 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the nice comments about the buzz lightyear short set for the big give! First year sewing is........if you are cutting out a one piece pant leg on an open piece of fabric that you flip the pattern for piece 2!!  Let's just say my son is going to have a pair exactly the same as I had two right buzz lightyear legs!!



That's just being efficient! See how clever you are!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

effervescent said:


> How do you reduce the size of the picture when you quote?
> 
> In other news, I ordered my embroidery machine!  I still need to get stabilizer and thread and whatnot but I'll be picking those up before my machine gets here.  I can't wait to play around with it!
> 
> I took Alison with me to pick out Tinkerbell fabrics for Alexander's big give and of course she fell in love with it, so it looks like I'll be making her a Tink outfit too!  I think I'll do some ruffled pants for her though, she's got a ton of skirts and dresses right now.


To make it thumbnail you put th_ in front of the last / on the picture code.  I found out on the very first page on the forum but when I try to make it work I am failing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself a while ago, when we were first going to WDW.. I sewed so much for that trip, I think I burned myself out! Anyways, my name is Megan.. I am a SAHM of four, and temporary mom to my 17yo sis in law. You all are amazing, so talented.. and such an inspiration. I come here almost every day to be creepy and lurk! Anyhow, I have a new sewing machine, its a Singer Futura 250. I havent tried to embroider on it yet, but I LOVE sewing on it.  Here is what I did for Halloween.. I made the gloves, hairbows, top and tutus. My husband made the Lego.


I just love the lego and all the outfits but the lego is so boy and very creative.  Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I use this site a lot because I can request things to be made for me and also there are many talented digitizers that just want to share their hard work.  You do need to join the site to see the free works and request work.

You may be able to find Thanksgiving letters here:
http://www.sewforum.com/index.php?sid=158ac3a175c34f9667f5835ecbef2970


----------



## ms_mckenna

tmh0206 said:


> and both of the grandbabies (his favorite thing in the world is to be a firefighter like his uncle)


They are both so sweet! 



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't posted in ages, but I just realized that I never shared the outfits I made Tessa for back to school.  I know, I'm a schmuck for coming back after forever and then posting pictures of outfits instead of commenting on the wide variety of super-cuteness I am seeing.


Everything looks awesome but this is just the sweetest picture ever. 



staley7580 said:


>


They are all really adorable! 



BeachMama13 said:


> Is this the one?
> http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/gobble-alphabet/prod_514.html


Oh my I need that! I wish I had seen it before I made the boys football turkey shirts. 



visitingapril09 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the nice comments about the buzz lightyear short set for the big give! First year sewing is........if you are cutting out a one piece pant leg on an open piece of fabric that you flip the pattern for piece 2!!  Let's just say my son is going to have a pair exactly the same as I had two right buzz lightyear legs!!


I can so relate lol.


----------



## ms_mckenna

effervescent said:


> How do you reduce the size of the picture when you quote?
> 
> In other news, I ordered my embroidery machine!  I still need to get stabilizer and thread and whatnot but I'll be picking those up before my machine gets here.  I can't wait to play around with it!
> 
> I took Alison with me to pick out Tinkerbell fabrics for Alexander's big give and of course she fell in love with it, so it looks like I'll be making her a Tink outfit too!  I think I'll do some ruffled pants for her though, she's got a ton of skirts and dresses right now.




On the making smaller pictures:
put th_ right before the last part where it names the img. 
Example : I have put spaces in so it does not show up as a hyper link 
http:  //  i140. photobucket .com/  albums/  r37/  staley7580/  *th_P1020355.jpg* So right after you last / you are going to put th_ does that make sense?


----------



## snubie

BeachMama13 said:


> Is this the one?
> http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/gobble-alphabet/prod_514.html





abfight said:


> They are from planetapplique.com   They are super cute and I just saw where the set is on sale from 17.00 down to 8.00  Oh yeah it called the Gobble Alphabet



thank you!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

One of my friends gave me a few bibs she got from a boutique, and I'm wondering if they bought the fabric already vinyl coated or if they made it...  Has anyone ever tried melting vinyl into fabric?  I'm wondering if you can iron it on or if I'll just end up with one big hot mess


----------



## thebeesknees

Diz-Mommy said:


> One of my friends gave me a few bibs she got from a boutique, and I'm wondering if they bought the fabric already vinyl coated or if they made it...  Has anyone ever tried melting vinyl into fabric?  I'm wondering if you can iron it on or if I'll just end up with one big hot mess



You can buy iron-on vinyl at JoAnn's in the notions department. It comes on a roll about 15 inches wide, so that should work for your bibs just fine. Just iron it onto whatever fabric you want, so it is very versatile. I would not try ironing on regular vinyl - I think you would end up with a mess and also might have some nasty fumes to deal with!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

thebeesknees said:


> You can buy iron-on vinyl at JoAnn's in the notions department. It comes on a roll about 15 inches wide, so that should work for your bibs just fine. Just iron it onto whatever fabric you want, so it is very versatile. I would not try ironing on regular vinyl - I think you would end up with a mess and also might have some nasty fumes to deal with!



Thanks! I'll have to seek that out next time I'm at Jo-Anns.  There's a new store opening up this month, I'm super excited because it's a little closer to my house than the old shop!


----------



## bear_mom

Thanks to the information for Jas0202, my lastest projects for our upcoming trip:





Two of these, one for each dd. I am going to make them skirts (hopefully) to go with these. Older dd wants a twirl skirt and younger dd wants a stripwork skirt.





Younger dd's Pooh shirt (they got to pick out which image of Pooh they liked the best). I'm not sure about the one eye, but not much I can do about it now.





Older dd's shirt.

I am going to embellish some capri pants to go with the Pooh shirts. I have some iron on patch of Piglet, Eeyore and Tigger or some ribbon to go along the bottom.....

Emily


----------



## staley7580

Thanks for all the compliments on the costumes! Everyone loved the Lego costume! We got stopped so many times on Halloween with folks complimenting it. My husband was so proud of it. I swear it only took him an hour to make it.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

I made this recently and love it.

http://sew4home.com/projects/kitchen-linens/578-retro-fun-vintage-style-apron

not much ruffles, but the flounce is great.  And they have lots of other patterns on that site too.


Thanks for this!  Exactly what I was looking for!!!  
Erica


----------



## aboveH20

Does anyone have *Little Max*?  It's an embroidery software thingy, similar to PED and Amazing Box.  I have a 10+ year old Baby Lock Espree embroidery machine, and for the longest time I've been trying to find out what (if anything) I need to do to be able to enjoy Heathersue's fabulous designs.  

I've been emailing a Baby Lock dealer about 70 miles from me, and she contacted Baby Lock who suggested Little Max.  It's almost $200 so I hate to buy it and find out it doesn't work.  My twentysomething sons don't seem too intersted in me embroidering them anything  but I'd love to do clothng for the Big Gives.  

Anyone?    *


*if dancing bananas come in threes, I thought I'd better do the question mark guy in threes, too


----------



## jas0202

bear_mom said:


> Thanks to the information for Jas0202, my lastest projects for our upcoming trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of these, one for each dd. I am going to make them skirts (hopefully) to go with these. Older dd wants a twirl skirt and younger dd wants a stripwork skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younger dd's Pooh shirt (they got to pick out which image of Pooh they liked the best). I'm not sure about the one eye, but not much I can do about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older dd's shirt.
> 
> I am going to embellish some capri pants to go with the Pooh shirts. I have some iron on patch of Piglet, Eeyore and Tigger or some ribbon to go along the bottom.....
> 
> Emily



Those look GREAT!  Good job!


----------



## masonbsc

Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
~Stephanie


----------



## erikawolf2004

masonbsc said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
> ~Stephanie



These are super cute, I'm sure these would be great for any little girl, you could make them in the princess or fairy colors
Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## visitingapril09

masonbsc said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
> ~Stephanie



These are awesome and would make great Big Give gifts!!!!! I love them!!! You just need to sign up over on the Big Give board. I'll see if I can find a link.


----------



## erikawolf2004

thebeesknees said:


> You can buy iron-on vinyl at JoAnn's in the notions department. It comes on a roll about 15 inches wide, so that should work for your bibs just fine. Just iron it onto whatever fabric you want, so it is very versatile. I would not try ironing on regular vinyl - I think you would end up with a mess and also might have some nasty fumes to deal with!



Is it sewable after you fuse it?   I have an oilcloth bag that I just love and am thinking this fabric/vinyl combo would be similair to the oilcloth???


----------



## thebeesknees

erikawolf2004 said:


> Is it sewable after you fuse it?   I have an oilcloth bag that I just love and am thinking this fabric/vinyl combo would be similair to the oilcloth???



Yep - it's sewable. I made myself a toile purse out of fabric I fused and it came out great. Held up really well, too. I also used it on the bottom of a diaper bag I made out of that Chinese brocade fabric and it worked great to help add some stability and wearability. You have to use a bigger needle, and a teflon foot makes it easier, but it's not necessary. I didn't have one the first few times I sewed with the iron-on stuff, and it still came out fine.


----------



## tmh0206

masonbsc said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
> ~Stephanie



Stephanie ~  and your bags are so cute, I am sure they would be appreciated by any recipient...be sure to sign up for the disbig give board.  and always remember to post pictures, lots of pictures....we luv those!


----------



## billwendy

masonbsc said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
> ~Stephanie



Stephanie!! WELCOME!!! you would be more than welcome to join us over on the Big Give website. Just click on the link in my signature and sign up!!!!! It would be so fun - those are adorable!! Happy for your son too!!!! What do you have planned for your trip?


----------



## effervescent

staley7580 said:


> Here are all the kids..





HeatherSue said:


> I'll copy and past how to thumbnail from the first post:'
> 
> "When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets
> {IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG}
> To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
> {IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG}
> This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket."
> 
> How exciting!! What kind of machine did you get?



Thank you for the info on the pictures.  I missed it the first several times around....lol.

I ordered the Brother 770 and got my ship notice today!  




teresajoy said:


> I don't make pettis, I just order them! Chiffon does not like me.



I have the same relationship with chiffon, but it's really killing me that I can't get one made!  I was hoping you would have the super magical tips that I needed.  



bear_mom said:


>



Cute!  Did you do the designs yourself?  I did a premade rhinestone transfer for my trip this year but want to try my own next year.



masonbsc said:


>



Those are super cute!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Anyone have any good tutorials or pictures of how to use a narrow hem foot? I bought one for my machine and would love to use it but have no idea how, haha. However, I did buy a ruffler foot and used CarlaC's tutorial on how to use and OMG, that thing is the most brilliant invention ever!!!! It rocks!

Thanks


----------



## *sarah*

jas0202 said:


> I know this isn't sewing-related, but I successfully made our tie dye mickey shirts for MVMCP!  I am in  with the way they turned out!



Those are adorable!!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks to everyone who has made a similar dress before me, because I think I CASED a little from everyone on this one.  So I think of it as FRANKENCASING.
> 
> Also thanks to Heather for the awesome filmstrip design!!  Not sure how you came up with the idea for this one, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I am very pleased with how this came out for DGD for our upcoming 4th b-day Disney trip in December.



Love this dress!!


----------



## bear_mom

> Cute! Did you do the designs yourself? I did a premade rhinestone transfer for my trip this year but want to try my own next year.



They are images I found on the web. It was really easy, each design took me less than hour to do. I did learn (the hard way) that when you are ironing on the stones, don't move your iron back and forth. Lift it straight up and place it back down.

Emily


----------



## Granna4679

Teresa - I don't think I ever commented on your twirl skirt.  I love it.  And I just had to say...the scenery in your pictures is beautiful.  I would love to live out someplace like that instead of in the city!  Love the fall leaves in the pictures too.



staley7580 said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself a while ago, when we were first going to WDW.. I sewed so much for that trip, I think I burned myself out! Anyways, my name is Megan.. I am a SAHM of four, and temporary mom to my 17yo sis in law. You all are amazing, so talented.. and such an inspiration. I come here almost every day to be creepy and lurk! Anyhow, I have a new sewing machine, its a Singer Futura 250. I havent tried to embroider on it yet, but I LOVE sewing on it.  Here is what I did for Halloween.. I made the gloves, hairbows, top and tutus. My husband made the Lego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all the kids..



Great costumes...love the Lego too!  And what a sweetheart taking in your SIL.  



BeachMama13 said:


> Is this the one?
> http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/gobble-alphabet/prod_514.html



Those are adorable.  I may have to get those myself.



Diz-Mommy said:


> One of my friends gave me a few bibs she got from a boutique, and I'm wondering if they bought the fabric already vinyl coated or if they made it...  Has anyone ever tried melting vinyl into fabric?  I'm wondering if you can iron it on or if I'll just end up with one big hot mess



It could be oilcloth.  I have seen a lot of things made from that but I can't help you on where to buy it.  I don't think I have seen it in the stores.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone have any good tutorials or pictures of how to use a narrow hem foot? I bought one for my machine and would love to use it but have no idea how, haha. However, I did buy a ruffler foot and used CarlaC's tutorial on how to use and OMG, that thing is the most brilliant invention ever!!!! It rocks!
> 
> Thanks



When I got mine, I didn't have a clue.  I started looking at tutorials on youtube and found one for my machine.  The best investment I ever made.  I don't know what I did without it.

Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
















And some onesies and pants to match








and burp cloths...I just love these.




And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.





Thanks for looking....!


----------



## BeachMama13

Could use some help coming up with ideas for a custom for DD3 to wear at Epcot.  I'm going to JA's this weekend to look for that super cute Alexander Harvey print with the Small World kids on it.  I don't want anything too outlandish, either a top or skirt would work.  I'm down to the wire and wasn't going to make anything but this gang really inspires me!

Thanks for the help


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone have any good tutorials or pictures of how to use a narrow hem foot? I bought one for my machine and would love to use it but have no idea how, haha. However, I did buy a ruffler foot and used CarlaC's tutorial on how to use and OMG, that thing is the most brilliant invention ever!!!! It rocks!
> 
> Thanks


I have a machine that is set up with just a ruffling foot.  I put in the time calibrating the ruffler so now it is set to go when I need to ruffle.



masonbsc said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
> ~Stephanie


Ok, these are beyond cute!  Welcome and where did you get that pattern?



Granna4679 said:


> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some onesies and pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and burp cloths...I just love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!


Wow you have been so very busy!  I love all the cute bibs and dresses.  Just love the bowling shirt pattern.  Well done on all the work.


----------



## ellenbenny

Anita, OMG!!! That is a ton of work and everything looks so beautiful!! I hope you do really well this weekend!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some onesies and pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and burp cloths...I just love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!



Great stuff Anita.  Is that this weekend?  Or did it happen already?  Good luck if it is still to come.  

I love the bowling shirt pattern too, just wish it came in a bigger size as I have upsized it a ton for my little guy, and am afraid to go any further.  May have to buy one from the big 3 just to get a few of the pieces sized properly, and then use Carla's construction methods.


----------



## tricia

Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.


----------



## tmh0206

Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
















And some onesies and pants to match








and burp cloths...I just love these.




And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.





Thanks for looking....![/QUOTE]


Wow, you have been one busy busy lady! and everything looks great...good luck with your sale this weekend, I am sure you will do extremely well!



tricia said:


> Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.



Those are adorable!  I dont have that pattern yet, but have looked at it several times...those girls are going to be absolutly adorable in their matching dresses!!!


----------



## Colleen27

Another quick question, and a photo to share of what I came up with after my last one.

First, DD9's Sailor Moon costume - a Perfectly Preppy circle skirt, modified a bit, over a store bought leotard. I just improvised the rest. I'd still like to take some good indoor pics of the costume, because the bow was flapping in the wind when I shot these:






And the other costume I made this year, easy as pie - just the vest and holster for my little cowgirl:






Now, the question - Do any of you have any ideas for where to find MLB licensed cotton prints? None of the fabric stores seem to have anything other than fleece.


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow you have been so very busy!  I love all the cute bibs and dresses.  Just love the bowling shirt pattern.  Well done on all the work.





ellenbenny said:


> Anita, OMG!!! That is a ton of work and everything looks so beautiful!! I hope you do really well this weekend!





tricia said:


> Great stuff Anita.  Is that this weekend?  Or did it happen already?  Good luck if it is still to come.
> 
> I love the bowling shirt pattern too, just wish it came in a bigger size as I have upsized it a ton for my little guy, and am afraid to go any further.  May have to buy one from the big 3 just to get a few of the pieces sized properly, and then use Carla's construction methods.



I think I lost one of my quotes but just wanted to say Thank you to all of you for your compliments and for inspiring me to do this.  Even though I have sewn forever, I don't think I would have attempted this without all of your advice and support.  So....thank you!!
Tricia - it is this Saturday.  I am pretty excited about it.  And it is suppose to be perfect weather here in Houston (high 72 and sunny).






tricia said:


> Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.



These are soooo cute!  My DGDs would really like this pattern.  It looks really comfy!



Colleen27 said:


> Another quick question, and a photo to share of what I came up with after my last one.
> 
> First, DD9's Sailor Moon costume - a Perfectly Preppy circle skirt, modified a bit, over a store bought leotard. I just improvised the rest. I'd still like to take some good indoor pics of the costume, because the bow was flapping in the wind when I shot these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other costume I made this year, easy as pie - just the vest and holster for my little cowgirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the question - Do any of you have any ideas for where to find MLB licensed cotton prints? None of the fabric stores seem to have anything other than fleece.



Great costumes.  Very cute Sailor Moon outfit and that little one is just adorable.


----------



## froggy33

BeachMama13 said:


> Could use some help coming up with ideas for a custom for DD3 to wear at Epcot.  I'm going to JA's this weekend to look for that super cute Alexander Harvey print with the Small World kids on it.  I don't want anything too outlandish, either a top or skirt would work.  I'm down to the wire and wasn't going to make anything but this gang really inspires me!
> 
> Thanks for the help



I don't know if you were able to find the material or not, but this is what I made my little one for our trip in Sept.  It went together pretty fast (minus the applique words).  This pattern has no print pieces - it's all by measurements.

My little one is just over 2 and it was one of our favorites!





In my siggy you can see what I made for last December.  It was just a modified simply sweet.


----------



## staley7580

Granna4679 said:


> Great costumes...love the Lego too!  And what a sweetheart taking in your SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some onesies and pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and burp cloths...I just love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!



Thank you! We love having her here, but it is a change having a teen in the house! She is from Germany, never having lived in the States and wanted to give it a go for a couple of years. 

Your dresses are SO cute! I love them!


----------



## Colleen27

froggy33 said:


> I don't know if you were able to find the material or not, but this is what I made my little one for our trip in Sept.  It went together pretty fast (minus the applique words).  This pattern has no print pieces - it's all by measurements.
> 
> My little one is just over 2 and it was one of our favorites!



What pattern is that? It is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachMama13

froggy33 said:


> I don't know if you were able to find the material or not, but this is what I made my little one for our trip in Sept.  It went together pretty fast (minus the applique words).  This pattern has no print pieces - it's all by measurements.
> 
> My little one is just over 2 and it was one of our favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my siggy you can see what I made for last December.  It was just a modified simply sweet.



Thanks!  I have this pattern too along with the SS.  I really hope I can find the fabric still at JoAnn's this weekend.  Otherwise, i'll probably make her a round neck Princess top.

This one looks like the Criss Cross dress/top pattern, right?


----------



## froggy33

Yep it was the criss-cross.  I can never find the fabric at my JoAnns so I hope you have better luck than me!  I bought mine at etsy I believe.


----------



## froggy33

Colleen27 said:


> What pattern is that? It is gorgeous!



Thanks!  It was my favorite and got the most attention.  The fabric really makes the difference!

It's the criss cross pattern from you can make this.
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/adorable-criss-cross-top-or-dress.htm

It's really pretty easy - like I said you don't have to print out pieces, it's all done by measurements.


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.



Love these.  I have this pattern, need to pull it out soon and make something with it again.



froggy33 said:


> I don't know if you were able to find the material or not, but this is what I made my little one for our trip in Sept.  It went together pretty fast (minus the applique words).  This pattern has no print pieces - it's all by measurements.
> 
> My little one is just over 2 and it was one of our favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my siggy you can see what I made for last December.  It was just a modified simply sweet.



I love this and it was the inspiration for the dress I made, thanks!!

My Joanns had the fabric a couple of months ago, but I haven't seen it lately.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Getting ready to do some practice machine embroidery on satin in preparation for doing some pieces of my future DIL's wedding dress!!  Very excited to be asked to help, but the dress is in SD and I'm in WA so it's a little difficult. They sent me 1/2 yd to practice on. The design is going to be on a sash across the waist, the ends of the sash, and possibly on the bottom of the train. Any advice?  I have no idea what to do about stabilizers, whether to try hooping it or not, or how to even do the "float" thing I see people talk about!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I have been given a fun request. A friend is giving me two of her husband's basketball jerseys and would like for me to make something cute for their 2 yo and 6 yo to wear to his games....any fun ideas? And has anyone sewn that material - is it weird to work with?


----------



## NaeNae

GrammaBelle said:


> Getting ready to do some practice machine embroidery on satin in preparation for doing some pieces of my future DIL's wedding dress!!  Very excited to be asked to help, but the dress is in SD and I'm in WA so it's a little difficult. They sent me 1/2 yd to practice on. The design is going to be on a sash across the waist, the ends of the sash, and possibly on the bottom of the train. Any advice?  I have no idea what to do about stabilizers, whether to try hooping it or not, or how to even do the "float" thing I see people talk about!!



Here are some websites you can get info from.
http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=pr1153
http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=techniques
http://www.ehow.com/about_5661575_machine-embroidery-floating_.html

Hope they help!


----------



## GrammaBelle

NaeNae said:


> Here are some websites you can get info from.
> http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=pr1153
> http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=techniques
> http://www.ehow.com/about_5661575_machine-embroidery-floating_.html
> 
> Hope they help!



Thank you so much!  I hadn't browsed that site for info, but that's where she got the pattern from so I'll spend some time there tomorrow.


----------



## froggy33

I am loving digitizing!  But like Heather says, it does take time and patience!  I find myself making the tiniest little changes.


----------



## teresajoy

masonbsc said:


>



These purses are so cute!!!! I'm sure the Wish families will love them! 



effervescent said:


> I have the same relationship with chiffon, but it's really killing me that I can't get one made!  I was hoping you would have the super magical tips that I needed.



I wish I did! My best advice is to stay away from it! Other people don't seem to have so much trouble with it, but it just doesn't like me! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Anyone have any good tutorials or pictures of how to use a narrow hem foot? I bought one for my machine and would love to use it but have no idea how, haha. However, I did buy a ruffler foot and used CarlaC's tutorial on how to use and OMG, that thing is the most brilliant invention ever!!!! It rocks!
> 
> Thanks


I think there are some in the bookmarks. I love the narrow hem foot! I watched a video (which I think I put in the bookmarks) and then away I went with it! It's great! 



Granna4679 said:


> Teresa - I don't think I ever commented on your twirl skirt.  I love it.  And I just had to say...the scenery in your pictures is beautiful.  I would love to live out someplace like that instead of in the city!  Love the fall leaves in the pictures too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!



Thanks, I really like where we live. We are only a few miles from town (which includes a Walmart, WITH fabric!) but we are still in the country. Sometimes, it takes a pretty picture to remind me why I live here though! (it's getting so cold now!)

And, wow!!! Look at all those pretty dresses!!!! I'm loving the red, white and black one!!! I hope the sale goes well for you! 



tricia said:


> Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.


These are so cute! 



Colleen27 said:


> Another quick question, and a photo to share of what I came up with after my last one.
> 
> First, DD9's Sailor Moon costume - a Perfectly Preppy circle skirt, modified a bit, over a store bought leotard. I just improvised the rest. I'd still like to take some good indoor pics of the costume, because the bow was flapping in the wind when I shot these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other costume I made this year, easy as pie - just the vest and holster for my little cowgirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the question - Do any of you have any ideas for where to find MLB licensed cotton prints? None of the fabric stores seem to have anything other than fleece.



They are all adorable!!! The costumes are pretty cute too! 



froggy33 said:


> I don't know if you were able to find the material or not, but this is what I made my little one for our trip in Sept.  It went together pretty fast (minus the applique words).  This pattern has no print pieces - it's all by measurements.
> 
> My little one is just over 2 and it was one of our favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my siggy you can see what I made for last December.  It was just a modified simply sweet.


I LOVE this dress!!! 



froggy33 said:


> I am loving digitizing!  But like Heather says, it does take time and patience!  I find myself making the tiniest little changes.



Nice job!


----------



## ellenbenny

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have been given a fun request. A friend is giving me two of her husband's basketball jerseys and would like for me to make something cute for their 2 yo and 6 yo to wear to his games....any fun ideas? And has anyone sewn that material - is it weird to work with?



Does the material have some stretch to it?  If so I would recommend Lil Blue Boo's upcycle dress or skirt pattern.  Both are available on youcanmakethis.com.  



froggy33 said:


> I am loving digitizing!  But like Heather says, it does take time and patience!  I find myself making the tiniest little changes.



So cute, great job!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Just a quick drive by! Welcome to everyone new on the thread!

 Congrats on your first patchwork twirl, Teresa - looks beautiful! 

The tutu purses are so cute!!

Ellenbenny your outfits for your DGD are awesome! It is hard to pick a favorite- will you adopt me? 

Anita the dresses and onesies are adorable! Good luck this weekend. I hope to make it by, but it will depend on if/how long Rick hunts on Saturday. 

To whoever asked about the clipboards, I will post a short tutorial this weekend

I am going to the Houston quilt market today  my first time and I am very excited!  Will update later this weekend!


----------



## NiniMorris

Three weeks from tonight we will be loading up the car to head out to Disney.  My DIL just ordered her share of the t shirts..all 34 of them!  Hopefully they will get here by Tuesday...Please send Pixie Dust and wishes to me to get them finished in time!  I still think I am going to look for that extra long extension cord so I can work in the car on the way!  Or maybe just take the machine and finish up every one's shirts each night while they are asleep!


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

GrammaBelle said:


> Getting ready to do some practice machine embroidery on satin in preparation for doing some pieces of my future DIL's wedding dress!!  Very excited to be asked to help, but the dress is in SD and I'm in WA so it's a little difficult. They sent me 1/2 yd to practice on. The design is going to be on a sash across the waist, the ends of the sash, and possibly on the bottom of the train. Any advice?  I have no idea what to do about stabilizers, whether to try hooping it or not, or how to even do the "float" thing I see people talk about!!



I have no idea about embroidery on satin, but tell us what you find after you have done it. I am sure it will be beautiful!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have been given a fun request. A friend is giving me two of her husband's basketball jerseys and would like for me to make something cute for their 2 yo and 6 yo to wear to his games....any fun ideas? And has anyone sewn that material - is it weird to work with?



I think adding a skirt onto them would be cute worn with a long sleeve shirt underneath.


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> Three weeks from tonight we will be loading up the car to head out to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> My DIL just ordered her share of the t shirts..all 34 of them!  Hopefully they will get here by Tuesday...Please send Pixie Dust and wishes to me to get them finished in time!
> 
> 
> 
> I still think I am going to look for that extra long extension cord so I can work in the car on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe just take the machine and finish up every one's shirts each night while they are asleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I can see you have everything well under control.


----------



## tricia

Infant set to go with the 3 dresses I posted yesterday.


----------



## visitingapril09

I can't believe I have agreed to this. My 12 year old son's grade 7's class is having an art night fundraiser. As a class they will each complete a piece of canvas, etc to be placed into a larger one to be auctioned off in the New Year. I thought having each child do a quilt square and then me placing them into a quilt might be cool. Now I am second guessing how I am going to do this. They could also paint/color on fabric etc if each square had a common theme. Any quilters out there.......do you have any ideas on how to do this???? Help!


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> I am loving digitizing!  But like Heather says, it does take time and patience!  I find myself making the tiniest little changes.



that is super cute...and dont forget I will be happy to test them out for ya anytime!


----------



## Piper

visitingapril09 said:


> I can't believe I have agreed to this. My 12 year old son's grade 7's class is having an art night fundraiser. As a class they will each complete a piece of canvas, etc to be placed into a larger one to be auctioned off in the New Year. I thought having each child do a quilt square and then me placing them into a quilt might be cool. Now I am second guessing how I am going to do this. They could also paint/color on fabric etc if each square had a common theme. Any quilters out there.......do you have any ideas on how to do this???? Help!


 

If you have never quilted before, you might want to use 12x12" unbleached muslin squares (that would give the kids room to draw) and make it into a rag quilt.  You can use solid or print flannel for the back (and middle if you want 3 layers.)  This kind of quilt doesn't have to be bound on the edges.  There are crayons made for drawing on material--that would be easy for the kids to use.  Or you could use special fabric markers (more expensive.)

http://quilting.about.com/od/ragquiltpatterns/ss/rag_quilt_basic.htm  This site has information about making rag quilts.


----------



## visitingapril09

Piper said:


> If you have never quilted before, you might want to use 12x12" unbleached muslin squares (that would give the kids room to draw) and make it into a rag quilt.  You can use solid or print flannel for the back (and middle if you want 3 layers.)  This kind of quilt doesn't have to be bound on the edges.  There are crayons made for drawing on material--that would be easy for the kids to use.  Or you could use special fabric markers (more expensive.)
> 
> http://quilting.about.com/od/ragquiltpatterns/ss/rag_quilt_basic.htm  This site has information about making rag quilts.



I am a quilter so the construction part I am not concerned about. I am trying to figure out what to have the kids do. I think I will use fabric crayons and have them pick a central theme and go from there!


----------



## jas0202

Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!


----------



## Honeymooner04

jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!



So cute!  I love the little ruffle that you added to the neckline!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I have been given a fun request. A friend is giving me two of her husband's basketball jerseys and would like for me to make something cute for their 2 yo and 6 yo to wear to his games....any fun ideas? And has anyone sewn that material - is it weird to work with?



I had a couple of my BIL old tshirts and remade them into dresses for Lexi (she's 4). I used a peasant dress/top pattern from YCMT.


----------



## ceemys

I just spent days going through this entire thread.  I just sew basic stuff for my 3 y/o.  I have made some dresses for me and my 11 y/o, but nothing major.  

I just had to say that I am in AWE of all the absolutely beautiful clothing that has been made and it makes me want to go out and spend $$$ for an embroider/applique machine.  lol  I went to my old metal Kenmore machine (that I haven't touched in over a month) and made my 3 y/o a dress.  I cut out the Mickey from a homemade stencil and sewed around it free hand with a zig zag stitch.  I did the ruffle by hand also.  No ruffle foot yet either.  lol Thanks for looking!


----------



## ceemys

jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!



This is adorable!!  I love the colors and ruffles!


----------



## thebeesknees

ceemys said:


>



Nice job! She's a real cutie!!


----------



## ceemys

thebeesknees said:


> Nice job! She's a real cutie!!



Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone

The ship date for Juliana's Big Give is TOMORROW!!!!!! 


Thanks so much for participating, and dont forget to go over and check out Alexander's Big Give - still some openings for something for such a nice little boy!!!!!

thanks, Wendy


----------



## tmh0206

jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!



so cute!



ceemys said:


> I just spent days going through this entire thread.  I just sew basic stuff for my 3 y/o.  I have made some dresses for me and my 11 y/o, but nothing major.
> 
> I just had to say that I am in AWE of all the absolutely beautiful clothing that has been made and it makes me want to go out and spend $$$ for an embroider/applique machine.  lol  I went to my old metal Kenmore machine (that I haven't touched in over a month) and made my 3 y/o a dress.  I cut out the Mickey from a homemade stencil and sewed around it free hand with a zig zag stitch.  I did the ruffle by hand also.  No ruffle foot yet either.  lol Thanks for looking!



she is adorable and so is the dress! She has such a beautiful smile.


----------



## scouthawkk

NaeNae said:


> Here are some websites you can get info from.
> http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=pr1153
> http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=techniques
> http://www.ehow.com/about_5661575_machine-embroidery-floating_.html
> 
> Hope they help!



The emblibrary.com site is exactly what I was going to suggest.  I have found it very helpful for many things!  Good luck.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Three weeks from tonight we will be loading up the car to head out to Disney.  My DIL just ordered her share of the t shirts..all 34 of them!  Hopefully they will get here by Tuesday...Please send Pixie Dust and wishes to me to get them finished in time!  I still think I am going to look for that extra long extension cord so I can work in the car on the way!  Or maybe just take the machine and finish up every one's shirts each night while they are asleep!
> 
> 
> Nini



I see no problem with taking the machine with you!  I would recommend a power inverter instead of the extension cord though! 



jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!



These are too cute!!! I love those fabrics together! 



ceemys said:


> I just spent days going through this entire thread.  I just sew basic stuff for my 3 y/o.  I have made some dresses for me and my 11 y/o, but nothing major.
> 
> I just had to say that I am in AWE of all the absolutely beautiful clothing that has been made and it makes me want to go out and spend $$$ for an embroider/applique machine.  lol  I went to my old metal Kenmore machine (that I haven't touched in over a month) and made my 3 y/o a dress.  I cut out the Mickey from a homemade stencil and sewed around it free hand with a zig zag stitch.  I did the ruffle by hand also.  No ruffle foot yet either.  lol Thanks for looking!



Very nice! Is this your first applique? You did a great job! Your daughter is such a cutie!!!

I have a ruffler attachment, but I never use it.


----------



## cburkedavis

There are some really beautiful new things posted!  I especially loved the Cinderella dress for the big give and the film strip dress.

It's been a crazy couple of weeks for me, but I think I'll get a chance to do some more sewing this weekend; spent my lunch break today picking up some fabric.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Colleen


----------



## ceemys

teresajoy said:


> These are too cute!!! I love those fabrics together!
> 
> Very nice! Is this your first applique?* Yes. *You did a great job! *Thanks! *  Your daughter is such a cutie!!!  *Thank you.  She is my little doll. *
> 
> I have a ruffler attachment, but I never use it.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Had to share this one....Katie had to define two words to the class this week for new word Wednesday.  They could be any two words, she just had to define, use word in sentence and draw some pictures....Katie picked embroidery and applique.  Yep, her pictures were of outfits with different Mickey heads....gotta know we are bringing them up right!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi all!

I'm almost finished with my first Vida. It's pretty darned cute if I do say so myself. The only thing I have left to do is put in the elastic under the arms. I've never seen that before. Is it necessary?

I'll try to get my daughter to help me post pictures when it's done. I have a Simply Sweet and and a pair of Easy Fits finished too. My step sister is letting me use her 3 year old as my sewing guinea pig so it's all for her.

Thanks everybody!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## golden2323

Thanks to all who replied about the 4x4 embroidery size.   I got my machine yesterday, and have already done two shirts for my daughters, and have two pair of easy fit pants cut and ready to sew to go with them for our trip in 3 weeks! 

Hope to have pictures to share soon!


----------



## WDWAtLast

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm almost finished with my first Vida. It's pretty darned cute if I do say so myself. The only thing I have left to do is put in the elastic under the arms. I've never seen that before. Is it necessary?
> 
> I'll try to get my daughter to help me post pictures when it's done. I have a Simply Sweet and and a pair of Easy Fits finished too. My step sister is letting me use her 3 year old as my sewing guinea pig so it's all for her.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats on finishing your first Vida! I like adding the elastic - it makes it fit much better, IMO.  Scroll to the bottom of Stephres blog to see part 4 of her Vida Tutorial where she inserts the elastic:

http://stephres.wordpress.com/


----------



## mom2rtk

Howdy everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. I've worked around the clock to get all my Halloween orders out in time, now I'm playing post-Halloween, pre-Disney trip catch-up!

I want to do something Christmasy for our Animal Kingdom day, since the characters there are in Christmas attire. I thought I'd seen some things posted that combined a safari theme in Christmas colors. Am I losing my mind?????


----------



## GlassSlippers

WDWAtLast said:


> Congrats on finishing your first Vida! I like adding the elastic - it makes it fit much better, IMO.  Scroll to the bottom of Stephres blog to see part 4 of her Vida Tutorial where she inserts the elastic:
> 
> http://stephres.wordpress.com/




Thanks! I think it will fit Kenzie better with the elastic. Once I finish the Vida I need to make a nursing cover for their new baby Nina and my DSS. That's mostly a big rectangle of hemmed fabric with a strap so it shouldn't take too long. Then I can ship the whole mess off!

Thanks again!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## froggy33

golden2323 said:


> Thanks to all who replied about the 4x4 embroidery size.   I got my machine yesterday, and have already done two shirts for my daughters, and have two pair of easy fit pants cut and ready to sew to go with them for our trip in 3 weeks!
> 
> Hope to have pictures to share soon!



Congrats!  I just got one in July and have used the heck out of it!!!  I'm kind of ate up with it really.  I buy Heather's designs whether or not I have plans for them and I have started digitizing my own!  It's quite addicting.  I was a big fan of the "by hand" applique, but the machine is just so much easier!

Have fun!


----------



## GoofyG

Sorry I don't post much.  I've been lurking and staying busy too!!

 Ellarie's 1st gymnastics meet is tomorrow against many gyms in the state.  I also found out she has to compete against 7yr olds because of when her birthday fell, bummer!  She is dissapointed that she doesn't get to compete in bars because of 1 move she sometimes get!

I don't know if my nerves can handle tomorrow!!!

Will try to post some pics sometime!!!


----------



## AnnNan

erikawolf2004 said:


> I'm finally posting what I have been up to
> 
> And the Fall Victorian Vida...Love this pattern so easy and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This floral is so pretty - can u tell me what fabric this is and where it came from?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> With just over 30 days left before our December disney trip I think I have completed most of the outfits for DGD.
> 
> I credit this thread with inspiring me to make this many outfits!  It will be interesting to see if she actually gets a chance to wear them all, and what kind of reactions she will get.
> 
> I have posted most of these before, but here they are in order and what they are designed to go with:
> 
> Dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibbidy Bobbidi Boutique and dinner at Cinderella's Royal Table (I have since added covered buttons to the drape peaks and center of the bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50s Prime Time Cafe/Hollywood studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tusker House breakfast/Animal Kingdom (I may add a minnie head to the tee and shorten the necklace?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (want to make a peasant top to wear underneath)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small World Dress for Epcot Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare and Hollywood Studios day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and Stitch breakfast at Ohana and Animal Kingdom




Your projects always leave me almost speechless!  What pattern did you use for the Belle dress?  I may have to try to make one for Alexa just for fun since I don't see another trip in our near future!


----------



## GlassSlippers

AnnNan said:


> erikawolf2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally posting what I have been up to
> 
> And the Fall Victorian Vida...Love this pattern so easy and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This floral is so pretty - can u tell me what fabric this is and where it came from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know what my next Vida will be inspired by! That is sooo pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> Teresa - I don't think I ever commented on your twirl skirt.  I love it.  And I just had to say...the scenery in your pictures is beautiful.  I would love to live out someplace like that instead of in the city!  Love the fall leaves in the pictures too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great costumes...love the Lego too!  And what a sweetheart taking in your SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are adorable.  I may have to get those myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be oilcloth.  I have seen a lot of things made from that but I can't help you on where to buy it.  I don't think I have seen it in the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, I didn't have a clue.  I started looking at tutorials on youtube and found one for my machine.  The best investment I ever made.  I don't know what I did without it.
> 
> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some onesies and pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and burp cloths...I just love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!



Wow!  That makes me tired just looking at it, lol.  Great job!


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Your projects always leave me almost speechless!  What pattern did you use for the Belle dress?  I may have to try to make one for Alexa just for fun since I don't see another trip in our near future!



Thanks so much.  I used the Simplicity pattern that is now out of print.  Very difficult to get unfortunately, but you can keep your eye on  for it.



jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!



I love these, the colors are wonderful!



ceemys said:


> I just spent days going through this entire thread.  I just sew basic stuff for my 3 y/o.  I have made some dresses for me and my 11 y/o, but nothing major.
> 
> I just had to say that I am in AWE of all the absolutely beautiful clothing that has been made and it makes me want to go out and spend $$$ for an embroider/applique machine.  lol  I went to my old metal Kenmore machine (that I haven't touched in over a month) and made my 3 y/o a dress.  I cut out the Mickey from a homemade stencil and sewed around it free hand with a zig zag stitch.  I did the ruffle by hand also.  No ruffle foot yet either.  lol Thanks for looking!



So cute and great job on your first project!!


----------



## Honeymooner04

I'm thinking when we get back from Disney I would like to try a Vida.  Do you have to purchase this online or do any brick and mortar stores carry it?  Any favorite online retailers for this pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ceemys said:


> I just spent days going through this entire thread.  I just sew basic stuff for my 3 y/o.  I have made some dresses for me and my 11 y/o, but nothing major.
> 
> I just had to say that I am in AWE of all the absolutely beautiful clothing that has been made and it makes me want to go out and spend $$$ for an embroider/applique machine.  lol  I went to my old metal Kenmore machine (that I haven't touched in over a month) and made my 3 y/o a dress.  I cut out the Mickey from a homemade stencil and sewed around it free hand with a zig zag stitch.  I did the ruffle by hand also.  No ruffle foot yet either.  lol Thanks for looking!



Now just how adorable is this whole package?  The dress came out great and you can tell how much your little munchkin loves it! We are waiting for more!! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm almost finished with my first Vida. It's pretty darned cute if I do say so myself. The only thing I have left to do is put in the elastic under the arms. I've never seen that before. Is it necessary?
> 
> I'll try to get my daughter to help me post pictures when it's done. I have a Simply Sweet and and a pair of Easy Fits finished too. My step sister is letting me use her 3 year old as my sewing guinea pig so it's all for her.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I think the elastic helps pull it in. I've been thinking maybe using button hole elastic. Leaving the one end open, so as she grows, it can be adjusted. 

I was on another list, and they posted LisaZoes blog with the tutorial on the Vida. 

http://funktionalthreads.blogspot.com/2009/07/vida-sew-long-tutorial.html


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Granna4679 said:


> Teresa - I don't think I ever commented on your twirl skirt.  I love it.  And I just had to say...the scenery in your pictures is beautiful.  I would love to live out someplace like that instead of in the city!  Love the fall leaves in the pictures too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great costumes...love the Lego too!  And what a sweetheart taking in your SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are adorable.  I may have to get those myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be oilcloth.  I have seen a lot of things made from that but I can't help you on where to buy it.  I don't think I have seen it in the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, I didn't have a clue.  I started looking at tutorials on youtube and found one for my machine.  The best investment I ever made.  I don't know what I did without it.
> 
> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)



You do knock out work!!  Just to sew one of those dresses would take me 2 weeks right now, life is too busy to sew 

I'm really in love with that butterfly dress on the right.  Could you PM me the details on that one, because I want it  size, price, shipping?



tricia said:


> Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.



Triple CUTE!



jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!



These are SO PERFECT!!  I love it when you can make a Disney looking dress without Disney printed fabric!



ceemys said:


> I just spent days going through this entire thread.  I just sew basic stuff for my 3 y/o.  I have made some dresses for me and my 11 y/o, but nothing major.
> 
> I just had to say that I am in AWE of all the absolutely beautiful clothing that has been made and it makes me want to go out and spend $$$ for an embroider/applique machine.  lol  I went to my old metal Kenmore machine (that I haven't touched in over a month) and made my 3 y/o a dress.  I cut out the Mickey from a homemade stencil and sewed around it free hand with a zig zag stitch.  I did the ruffle by hand also.  No ruffle foot yet either.  lol Thanks for looking!



I love the dress and your daughter is too precious for words


----------



## erikawolf2004

GlassSlippers said:


> AnnNan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know what my next Vida will be inspired by! That is sooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnNan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikawolf2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally posting what I have been up to
> 
> And the Fall Victorian Vida...Love this pattern so easy and versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This floral is so pretty - can u tell me what fabric this is and where it came from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love it on my DD.  The main fabric is called " Rabling Rose" By Donna Wilder, sorry but I can't remember where I got it, but I think it was at out local quilting shop.  I do love brown and pink together!  The other fabrics were from Fabric.com the Savon line.  It is a great pattern, I have made 3 of these so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> Howdy everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. I've worked around the clock to get all my Halloween orders out in time, now I'm playing post-Halloween, pre-Disney trip catch-up!
> 
> I want to do something Christmasy for our Animal Kingdom day, since the characters there are in Christmas attire. I thought I'd seen some things posted that combined a safari theme in Christmas colors. Am I losing my mind?????



This is what I did and I know Anita did a beautiful a few months back.






I also thought this fabric would be great for the AK, but I had already done the above dress when I found this.  I do love the one I did do...but maybe we need to plan another Christmas trip-hehe.


----------



## mom2rtk

erikawolf2004 said:


> This is what I did and I know Anita did a beautiful a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought this fabric would be great for the AK, but I had already done the above dress when I found this.  I do love the one I did do...but maybe we need to plan another Christmas trip-hehe.



THANK YOU! 

I am looking for something with some red I think, so that bottom fabric looks adorable! Do you know what it's called?

Your dress in the earthtones is adorable! What a great idea to pair it with the snowflake and mitten prints!


----------



## peachygreen

Granna4679 said:


> Teresa - I don't think I ever commented on your twirl skirt.  I love it.  And I just had to say...the scenery in your pictures is beautiful.  I would love to live out someplace like that instead of in the city!  Love the fall leaves in the pictures too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great costumes...love the Lego too!  And what a sweetheart taking in your SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are adorable.  I may have to get those myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be oilcloth.  I have seen a lot of things made from that but I can't help you on where to buy it.  I don't think I have seen it in the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, I didn't have a clue.  I started looking at tutorials on youtube and found one for my machine.  The best investment I ever made.  I don't know what I did without it.
> 
> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some onesies and pants to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and burp cloths...I just love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this little shirt last night for a friend's son...it is my first time using the bowling shirt pattern and I think I am in love with this pattern.  It turned out so cute.  I can see many more of these in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!




I just had to say that I am pretty sure I met you today but I was unsure and couldn't bring it up.  I had the 2 little girls - the 4-1/2 year old who loved everything  and figured out what was in her size instantly and the baby in the carrier.  

you had some absolutely beautiful outfits.


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I am looking for something with some red I think, so that bottom fabric looks adorable! Do you know what it's called?
> 
> Your dress in the earthtones is adorable! What a great idea to pair it with the snowflake and mitten prints!



Yes it is Alexander Henry YULETIDE, AH has some other ones that would probably work also.

The Vida that Anita did a while back had some more traditional colors worked in with animal prints and the AK tree if I remember correctly.  I don't know what the fabric is called that she used, but I did see it at Joanns last week.  Not sure if you have one by you.  I looked online but they don't have it listed.  Don't know if you could find it if you look back a few months or maybe she would repost it???

Can't wait to see what you come up with.

I'm working on a modified Feliz with my Mickey Christmas fabric...last dress for the trip I think...unless I decide to do a Mulan.


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I am looking for something with some red I think, so that bottom fabric looks adorable! Do you know what it's called?
> 
> Your dress in the earthtones is adorable! What a great idea to pair it with the snowflake and mitten prints!



I have to tell you...I ordered an Ariel dress from you for our last trip and my DD loves it!!!!  It is what got me back into this whole sewing thing





Warmly, Erika


----------



## miprender

I just love all the posting of everyone's creations 



golden2323 said:


> Thanks to all who replied about the 4x4 embroidery size.   I got my machine yesterday, and have already done two shirts for my daughters, and have two pairs of easy fit pants cut and ready to sew to go with them for our trip in 3 weeks!
> 
> Hope to have pictures to share soon!



Congrats on your purchase


Well anyway after all this talk about 5x7 (and me having hoop envy) I finally talked DH into letting me purchase the PE 770. I think he just got sick of me talking about it constantly.  So now I won't have to go to my mom's and use her machine.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> I am loving digitizing!  But like Heather says, it does take time and patience!  I find myself making the tiniest little changes.



I just love this!  It is adorable and you are doing a super job.


----------



## vhartwell

New here...My DH just told me to buy myself a new embrodiary machine....I am looking at the Brother Innovis 1250D....

Does anyone have an opinion on this machine????


----------



## arizonacolbys

Been very busy here!! I just mailed out my first Big Give item (not sure if it's ok to share a picture here yet?) And, I've been working feverishly on dresses for my girls for our trip - we leave 3 weeks from tomorrow!! 

I had fun today trying out my Mom's embroidery machine (it's at least 10 years old, so no usb functions on it & half her embroidery cards aren't working right.) But, I made 2 cute snowmen to use on the tops of some dresses for the girls for Christmas. So, now I want an embroidery machine more than ever for Christmas! LOL I'm strongly considering the SE-400 from Wal-mart - it's on sale for $369 & has a $30 mail in rebate thru the end of the year. I've also been looking at the PE-770, LB6800PRW, and the ones on HSN, although I'm not sure which model they are featuring there. I really think I'd prefer a machine that both sews & embroiders & I think I'd be ok with the 4x4 hoop only since I'm mostly making little clothes, LOL I know I've seen some of you talk about needing the Brother PED basic software package for $100 to download designs from online - can anyone tell me - is this going to be the case with all of the Brother embroidery machines? Or, only the lower models? Just wondering if a more expensive machine has this built in already, or if they will all need this.  I'd really love any advice or input I could get from you talented ladies!! 

My first hand applique on a dress - I'm now also working on Donald Duck & Handy Manny...













Tink dress - this one came out a little wider than I'd like around the top, trying to figure out how to address that...





My first skirt:








Dresses for apple picking: 





A monkey for my little monkey:





I added a tie around the waist to the Minnie dress & am pretty happy with how it turned out 









Oh, and I made this one last August for my older DD, but now it fits my youngest


----------



## ms_mckenna

bear_mom said:


> Thanks to the information for Jas0202, my lastest projects for our upcoming trip:


Love it! Did you do them free hand or can you buy the pattern somewhere? 



masonbsc said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the board because my son was granted a wish to Disney from Make A Wish. We are so excited about our upcoming trip! I was looking for other people's experiences. Well I came across some children that had received items from The Big Give. I am a sewer myself and I make tutu tote bags. I would love to be involved in some way! Please let me know what I can do. Here are a couple of my bags!  These are just a couple:
> ~Stephanie


Hope you have a great trip! I love your bags! 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok ladies (and gent)....per your request, I took pictures of some of the stuff for my craft fair this weekend...warning....picture overload I didn't take pictures of everything but here is a BIG sample of what I am doing... (and on a side note...not sure why my pics are so big...I resized them in photobucket but they are still huge...Sorry)
> Here are some of the dresses (I have about twice this many ready)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking....!


Wow you have been busy! Cute cute stuff! 



tricia said:


> Had a day off work yesterday and managed to get 3 dresses done.   It is the Olivia pattern from Farbenmix and they are for a lady at works granddaughters.


Love them! 



Colleen27 said:


> First, DD9's Sailor Moon costume - a Perfectly Preppy circle skirt, modified a bit, over a store bought leotard. I just improvised the rest. I'd still like to take some good indoor pics of the costume, because the bow was flapping in the wind when I shot these:


Love the costume! I have not seen any MLB fabric  



froggy33 said:


> I am loving digitizing!  But like Heather says, it does take time and patience!  I find myself making the tiniest little changes.


Cool! 



jas0202 said:


> Other than the portrait Peasant to go underneath these, my last Disney outfit is nearly complete!  Time to start packing!


Such cute outfits! 



ceemys said:


>


Love it! And you can tell she adores it! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> This is what I did and I know Anita did a beautiful a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought this fabric would be great for the AK, but I had already done the above dress when I found this.  I do love the one I did do...but maybe we need to plan another Christmas trip-hehe.


Love the colors! 



arizonacolbys said:


> I added a tie around the waist to the Minnie dress & am pretty happy with how it turned out


I adore the colors! So cute!


----------



## BeachMama13

vhartwell said:


> New here...My DH just told me to buy myself a new embrodiary machine....I am looking at the Brother Innovis 1250D....
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on this machine????



Me!  I have had it for about a year, it's my first embroidery machine.  I have learned so much with it.  It's been a great machine.  One of the main reasons I bought it was for the Disney designs.  But I have to be honest, I have only used the built in designs a couple of times.  

I've not had any problems with it and have about 2.5 million stitches so far.

Only drawback for me now is that I really wish I had the larger hoops.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions!


----------



## ms_mckenna

My goal for tomorrow is to try the boys bowling shirts we shall see how that goes. Those of you that do hand appliques what font do you recommend for big letters? I want to put a letter for initials on the back of the boys bowling shirts I am doing tomorrow.


----------



## Kayleebug

I am posting here for some help because I know that you will be the people who will know the answer! I know that I found a website one time that had M*ckey Mouse appliques like pirate mickey, princess mickey, etc. for appliques.  I cannot find it! I was thinking it was SWAKembroidery, but I looked there and cannot find it.  Does anyone know the website that has these appliques?  We are going on a cruise in a couple of months, and I wanted to make a few t-shirts.  Thanks!!


----------



## vhartwell

BeachMama13 said:


> Me!  I have had it for about a year, it's my first embroidery machine.  I have learned so much with it.  It's been a great machine.  One of the main reasons I bought it was for the Disney designs.  But I have to be honest, I have only used the built in designs a couple of times.
> 
> I've not had any problems with it and have about 2.5 million stitches so far.
> 
> Only drawback for me now is that I really wish I had the larger hoops.
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have any questions!



Oh Thank you!!!  I have been looking at it for a while....so he told me just to go and buy it!!!!   I am buying it for the Disney Designs too!  So you don't use them??  Do you buy different ones?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Kayleebug said:


> I am posting here for some help because I know that you will be the people who will know the answer! I know that I found a website one time that had M*ckey Mouse appliques like pirate mickey, princess mickey, etc. for appliques.  I cannot find it! I was thinking it was SWAKembroidery, but I looked there and cannot find it.  Does anyone know the website that has these appliques?  We are going on a cruise in a couple of months, and I wanted to make a few t-shirts.  Thanks!!



Are you looking for the files?  Alot of us get ours on Etsy from HeatherSue.  She has lots of wonderful files that stich out great.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

visitingapril09 said:


> I can't believe I have agreed to this. My 12 year old son's grade 7's class is having an art night fundraiser. As a class they will each complete a piece of canvas, etc to be placed into a larger one to be auctioned off in the New Year. I thought having each child do a quilt square and then me placing them into a quilt might be cool. Now I am second guessing how I am going to do this. They could also paint/color on fabric etc if each square had a common theme. Any quilters out there.......do you have any ideas on how to do this???? Help!



Funny that I just got back from our school's auction tonight and won my son's quilt for his class!  I can tell you what his class did on theirs.  They had each child start with a 12x12 square. Each child did a self portrait out of fabric.  The art teacher had pre-cut faces in several different flesh tones; hair in different colors and lengths, eyes in different colors, ect.   They used fabric glue to fix them to each square.  One of the grandmothers took the squares home and sewed the faces down then made a quilt that included each child's name on his/her square. The teachers also did a square.  SO STINKING CUTE!   (And it was quite a bidding war but darnit I wanted this quilt!!!)

Here is a picture of it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Of course these were 5 year olds so 12 year olds could do their own cutting out of fabric.


----------



## billwendy

vhartwell said:


> Oh Thank you!!!  I have been looking at it for a while....so he told me just to go and buy it!!!!   I am buying it for the Disney Designs too!  So you don't use them??  Do you buy different ones?



I have a brother 270D and a PE 770. I hardly EVER use the preprogrammed designs on the 270! I find that appliques are more to my liking, and HeatherSue or Frou Frou by HeatherSue on ETSY is the way to go - her designs stitchout GREAT!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Good morning everyone!!! Hope you enjoyed your extra hour!! In honor of the time change and a sweet mama who Im sure did not get any extra sleep, I'd like to introduce you to the TRIPLETS (and big brother)....More info coming tonight(I'll post the give late tonight) - but get your sewing machines ready - these cuties are going to DISNEY for Emily's MAW trip right after Christmas!!!!!!






And this is the star of the trip, Emily. She has an extremely rare genetic disorder. She cannot see, but can hear. She cant walk or sit yet, but does go to therapies! There are some unique things we could do for this little one - mom could use larger bibs, dipey wipey bag, toy holders, etc. We could make this very special for them!!!! What do you think?Who can resist this big smile!!! Who's in????????






I'll get it up and running tonight after we are done babysitting. Off to get everyone showered and ready for Sunday School, then we are going to Coco Cay water park  for the afternoon!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Sooooo, I am guessing you will reach 250 today while I am at church and then a family thing...If I don't see nyou before the move...have a safe move.  I'll join you soon!



By the way...I am starting to feel like I MIGHT get everything done before we leave in 20 days...I only have 37 shirts and one dress to go!

Nini


----------



## babynala

Lots of amazing work lately.  The vidas are so pretty and the colorful rainbow dress is cute. 

Anita - WOW, thanks for sharing pictures of all your hard work.  I hope you did great at your craft fair.

Nini - hope you get all your stuff done but if you don't it just gives you another reason to plan your next trip.


----------



## ms_mckenna

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Funny that I just got back from our school's auction tonight and won my son's quilt for his class!  I can tell you what his class did on theirs.  They had each child start with a 12x12 square. Each child did a self portrait out of fabric.  The art teacher had pre-cut faces in several different flesh tones; hair in different colors and lengths, eyes in different colors, ect.   They used fabric glue to fix them to each square.  One of the grandmothers took the squares home and sewed the faces down then made a quilt that included each child's name on his/her square. The teachers also did a square.  SO STINKING CUTE!   (And it was quite a bidding war but darnit I wanted this quilt!!!)
> 
> Here is a picture of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course these were 5 year olds so 12 year olds could do their own cutting out of fabric.


That is extremely cool! 



billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you enjoyed your extra hour!! In honor of the time change and a sweet mama who Im sure did not get any extra sleep, I'd like to introduce you to the TRIPLETS (and big brother)....More info coming tonight(I'll post the give late tonight) - but get your sewing machines ready - these cuties are going to DISNEY for Emily's MAW trip right after Christmas!!!!!!


How sweet are they! I tried to go visit but it says I do not have permission?


----------



## littlepeppers

Helping to hit 250.

Leaving at 8:55 Wednesday morning.

Will post pics of the kids in outfits upon return.


----------



## cogero

I have been lurking admiring all of your work. I have envy of the talent in this thread.

I have a sewing machine that sits on the floor in my craft room.

I have been helping out with the Big Gives and it is such a great feeling.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

vhartwell said:


> New here...My DH just told me to buy myself a new embrodiary machine....I am looking at the Brother Innovis 1250D....
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on this machine????



I do like Brother and they are user friendly.  I have a 4000D and love the large hoop and the quilting too.   Congrats on the soon to be machine purchase.


----------



## BeachMama13

vhartwell said:


> Oh Thank you!!!  I have been looking at it for a while....so he told me just to go and buy it!!!!   I am buying it for the Disney Designs too!  So you don't use them??  Do you buy different ones?



Well, we haven't been to Disney in about 2 years--so I haven't had much reason to use them.  Kids have lots of screenprinted regular Disney stuff from Grandmom anyway.  Plus the built in designs are all filled and I really love doing appliques now.  

Personally I didn't buy the machine just for the Disney files but they were a great bonus.  I was torn between the Brother and comparable Babylock version.  The Brother won out because it was a much better price and the bonus designs.

I'm itching for a PR-1000 now, but will probably get a 650 instead in a few months.  I've had so much fun with my little hobby that I started a side business.  Everything I sell lately, I've been telling the kids it's "Mickey Money".


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....






That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.


As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.




TL


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL



WOWZA!!  That is a remarkable dress and your little girl is precious!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.


That is absolutely amazing. And if cough you ever cough were going to sell that I know someone who would probably be very interested!  Seriously it is absolutely adorable!


----------



## squirrel

I want to make Halloween trick or treat bags for my nieces and my nephew for next year. 

Does anyone know if there is a free pattern anywhere?  

I want to do Mickeyhead Ghost appliques on the bag, is there a stencil anywhere?  

My mom's sewing machine appears to do letters.  She hasn't really used it but I think it will only do one letter at a time.  Would it be a pain to try to stitch their names on the white fabric and then do the applique or should I just make the applique and write their names with a fabric marker?


----------



## miprender

vhartwell said:


> New here...My DH just told me to buy myself a new embrodiary machine....I am looking at the Brother Innovis 1250D....
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on this machine????



My mother has this machine and LOVES it



PS:  I can't get into the new Big Give either.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL



This is just beautiful. She will be a big hit in the parks!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Do you know, they don't make a pill for procrastination? They should!! 

Anyway, just getting around to getting my pictures off my camera, from June. See what I mean about needing a pill? 

I thought I'd share this. Kirsta loved it. We got it from our travel agent when we checked into CB. There was a mix up with our  ressies. I wanted the Pirate room, and was quoted  a regular room. I just couldn't swing it, if we wanted to eat. I had called Disney travel for some info, and told her about the mix up, and my Mom just passing away. They had a HUGE tote  filled with snacks and fruit waiting for us also. 







This is an old one Kirsta wanted to wear. I had to do some refurb to it tho'. She forgets she is getting bigger. I made a new waste band, and got a green tshirt at Wallie World and made shorts for it, so it was a skort. The Cast Members were crazy for it. They made us wait for Lilo, stitch was the only one there. He went to get her, because he thought she was the real thing. lol!! They ended up getting Lilo to come out early and a bunch of CM came out of the back to see her. 










This didn't go over well with the Mad Hatter. He said that was the crazy one. But I had alot of people want her hat. lol! 










Not a good shot. But I think the only one I have. Another refurb. It was orgionally on an overall as a jumper. Converted it to a skirt. She loves to wear this all the time. I made the film strip top to go with it. 







This one is my very favorite. I had a couple of Mom's ask me about it, as it's great for an older girl. I even gave my email out to a few people. Not that I heard from anyone. Next time I'll take business cards. lol! My mind is already spinning  on what to do for other princesses. 










Kirsta's pocketbook was ahuge hit with Aladdin. He kept telling her it didn't work. Where was her Genie? This was my second try at this oufit. It had a little v in the front, but she kept pulling it up to hide her BB, so it was yanking in the crotch. I might revamp it, make the top tan part come down to tuck into the pants. Assuming we can go next year. 







Did you know Photopass can do Tinkerbelle wings? We were just getting ready to go in to see Tink, when they were trying to get her picture with the wings. I went to see it on PP and it was way too dark. I asked if it could be lightened, and they said no. I made myself atshirt to match. I took an old shirt I liked apart, and used it as a pattern. Again, I had a few women come up to me about MY shirt. I should have had those business cards. 








Another oldie that is a favorite of Kirsta's. I didn't get a full shot of it, I wonder why? Just a twirl skirt with her petti. She loves the print. It's cowboy MIckey. 





Hope you enjoyed my vacation album!!


----------



## squirrel

I just finished my first Stroller Holder Mit.

I have a triple Perego stroller that I use for the daycare.  The frame is cold when we go outside now and the children complain about it.  So I figured out a way to make a holder that attaches to the stroller and they can fit their little fingers and thumb in so they stay warm too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

squirrel said:


> I want to make Halloween trick or treat bags for my nieces and my nephew for next year.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a free pattern anywhere?
> 
> I want to do Mickeyhead Ghost appliques on the bag, is there a stencil anywhere?
> 
> My mom's sewing machine appears to do letters.  She hasn't really used it but I think it will only do one letter at a time.  Would it be a pain to try to stitch their names on the white fabric and then do the applique or should I just make the applique and write their names with a fabric marker?



I had the bag sold by Disney and just copied the ghost mickey and then cut it out in fabric and heat bond lite.  It came out soo cute as his shirt.  I haven't seen a stencil but I just made my own.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> TL


All out, look at that detail and trim work!  Both the dress and your little one are beyond beautiful.


SallyfromDE said:


> Do you know, they don't make a pill for procrastination? They should!!
> 
> Anyway, just getting around to getting my pictures off my camera, from June. See what I mean about needing a pill?
> 
> I thought I'd share this. Kirsta loved it. We got it from our travel agent when we checked into CB. There was a mix up with our  ressies. I wanted the Pirate room, and was quoted  a regular room. I just couldn't swing it, if we wanted to eat. I had called Disney travel for some info, and told her about the mix up, and my Mom just passing away. They had a HUGE tote  filled with snacks and fruit waiting for us also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old one Kirsta wanted to wear. I had to do some refurb to it tho'. She forgets she is getting bigger. I made a new waste band, and got a green tshirt at Wallie World and made shorts for it, so it was a skort. The Cast Members were crazy for it. They made us wait for Lilo, stitch was the only one there. He went to get her, because he thought she was the real thing. lol!! They ended up getting Lilo to come out early and a bunch of CM came out of the back to see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't go over well with the Mad Hatter. He said that was the crazy one. But I had alot of people want her hat. lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good shot. But I think the only one I have. Another refurb. It was orgionally on an overall as a jumper. Converted it to a skirt. She loves to wear this all the time. I made the film strip top to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my very favorite. I had a couple of Mom's ask me about it, as it's great for an older girl. I even gave my email out to a few people. Not that I heard from anyone. Next time I'll take business cards. lol! My mind is already spinning  on what to do for other princesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta's pocketbook was ahuge hit with Aladdin. He kept telling her it didn't work. Where was her Genie? This was my second try at this oufit. It had a little v in the front, but she kept pulling it up to hide her BB, so it was yanking in the crotch. I might revamp it, make the top tan part come down to tuck into the pants. Assuming we can go next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Photopass can do Tinkerbelle wings? We were just getting ready to go in to see Tink, when they were trying to get her picture with the wings. I went to see it on PP and it was way too dark. I asked if it could be lightened, and they said no. I made myself atshirt to match. I took an old shirt I liked apart, and used it as a pattern. Again, I had a few women come up to me about MY shirt. I should have had those business cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another oldie that is a favorite of Kirsta's. I didn't get a full shot of it, I wonder why? Just a twirl skirt with her petti. She loves the print. It's cowboy MIckey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my vacation album!!


What a great trip!  I love the photos and hope you had as much fun as it looks like you did.



squirrel said:


> I just finished my first Stroller Holder Mit.
> 
> I have a triple Perego stroller that I use for the daycare.  The frame is cold when we go outside now and the children complain about it.  So I figured out a way to make a holder that attaches to the stroller and they can fit their little fingers and thumb in so they stay warm too.


That is a great idea.  Post a picture please.


----------



## squirrel

Here you go MinnieVanMom



















I left one side smaller for the thumb.


----------



## visitingapril09

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Funny that I just got back from our school's auction tonight and won my son's quilt for his class!  I can tell you what his class did on theirs.  They had each child start with a 12x12 square. Each child did a self portrait out of fabric.  The art teacher had pre-cut faces in several different flesh tones; hair in different colors and lengths, eyes in different colors, ect.   They used fabric glue to fix them to each square.  One of the grandmothers took the squares home and sewed the faces down then made a quilt that included each child's name on his/her square. The teachers also did a square.  SO STINKING CUTE!   (And it was quite a bidding war but darnit I wanted this quilt!!!)
> 
> Here is a picture of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course these were 5 year olds so 12 year olds could do their own cutting out of fabric.



Congratulations on your win! I love it and am collecting some great ideas. We are the only class doing a quilt. The others are all doing large canvas's. I am no painter! So I said I would help do a quilt!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

So I am starting to collect some of Heathersue's embroidery and applique designs that I want to do, but everytime I go to do them, I realize that I don't really have all of the colors I need.  So could any of you reccommend an embroidery thread kit or pack that has a collection of the basics and where you purchased it (for a good price)   
Thank you soooo much!!  
Erica


----------



## ellenbenny

arizonacolbys said:


> Been very busy here!! I just mailed out my first Big Give item (not sure if it's ok to share a picture here yet?) And, I've been working feverishly on dresses for my girls for our trip - we leave 3 weeks from tomorrow!!
> 
> I had fun today trying out my Mom's embroidery machine (it's at least 10 years old, so no usb functions on it & half her embroidery cards aren't working right.) But, I made 2 cute snowmen to use on the tops of some dresses for the girls for Christmas. So, now I want an embroidery machine more than ever for Christmas! LOL I'm strongly considering the SE-400 from Wal-mart - it's on sale for $369 & has a $30 mail in rebate thru the end of the year. I've also been looking at the PE-770, LB6800PRW, and the ones on HSN, although I'm not sure which model they are featuring there. I really think I'd prefer a machine that both sews & embroiders & I think I'd be ok with the 4x4 hoop only since I'm mostly making little clothes, LOL I know I've seen some of you talk about needing the Brother PED basic software package for $100 to download designs from online - can anyone tell me - is this going to be the case with all of the Brother embroidery machines? Or, only the lower models? Just wondering if a more expensive machine has this built in already, or if they will all need this.  I'd really love any advice or input I could get from you talented ladies!!
> 
> My first hand applique on a dress - I'm now also working on Donald Duck & Handy Manny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink dress - this one came out a little wider than I'd like around the top, trying to figure out how to address that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses for apple picking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A monkey for my little monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a tie around the waist to the Minnie dress & am pretty happy with how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I made this one last August for my older DD, but now it fits my youngest



Adorable stuff, and your DD's are precious!



Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> 
> TL



That is just so beautiful, she will be a big hit for sure!



SallyfromDE said:


> Do you know, they don't make a pill for procrastination? They should!!
> 
> Anyway, just getting around to getting my pictures off my camera, from June. See what I mean about needing a pill?
> 
> This one is my very favorite. I had a couple of Mom's ask me about it, as it's great for an older girl. I even gave my email out to a few people. Not that I heard from anyone. Next time I'll take business cards. lol! My mind is already spinning  on what to do for other princesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my vacation album!!



Love all the vacation pictures and customs and I especially love your take on Snow White!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I had a very productive weekend for the most part, completed 15 t-shirts and a couple of other small projects.  

But I had to share my one major mishap because I am sure you can all relate.

Here is what it looks like when you sew the sleeve to the back of the shirt, around the hoop:





Pretty impressed that the machine did so well through as much as 4 extra layers of fabric without a glitch!  

I ended up cutting the sleeve off to about 2 inches, so then I had to cut the other one down to match.  I originally made it for my DS, but but with the shorty sleeves it is probably more girly so I will probably wear it.  Still need to hem the sleeves.

Which reminds me, my DS 24 called last week and is going to come to WDW with us in December.    I am very happy about that since I don't get to see him very often.  He will actually be 25 by then as his birthday is the day before we go.  He is not on any of our ADR's, but we reserved for 5 so I am hoping they will let us add a 6th at most places.

Also made a countdown calendar for DGD and gave it to her Weds night.  She was very excited, but wanted to know if we were going to Disney in the morning.  Hopefully she will catch on to the idea of counting down, and not drive her parents crazy  She is almost 4.


----------



## billwendy

Emily's Big Give just went LIVE!!!! Come on over to see what we can put together for this lovely family!!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69531/773820

Thanks everyone!! Im always AMAZED at what everyone does to help make the Big Gives so BIG!!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

visitingapril09 said:


> Congratulations on your win! I love it and am collecting some great ideas. We are the only class doing a quilt. The others are all doing large canvas's. I am no painter! So I said I would help do a quilt!



Thanks!!!


----------



## BeachMama13

2girlsmommy said:


> So I am starting to collect some of Heathersue's embroidery and applique designs that I want to do, but everytime I go to do them, I realize that I don't really have all of the colors I need.  So could any of you reccommend an embroidery thread kit or pack that has a collection of the basics and where you purchased it (for a good price)
> Thank you soooo much!!
> Erica



It really depends on what your machine likes to be honest.  I use mostly Poly-X40 because it works great in mine.  Ken's Sewing ctr in AL has the best prices on it.  He also has a "Disney colors" set that you can buy. It's usually on his website and on eBay.  

My machine dislikes Coats 'n Clark & some of the Sulky colors.  I personally love Sulky, especially the hot pinks.


----------



## DisneyKings

birdie757 said:


> It will actually create 4 different files when you make and export a design...dsg, eox, bak, and pes.  just make sure you grab the pes to put on your machine.





froggy33 said:


> Yep, I was going to say the same thing.  I tried it out and opened a design I had already in .pes format and added a name to that and then exported it as a .pes (I didn't realize you could do this!  Will totally help if I want to add names)  It seemed to work, but it does export as both .pes and .pes.eox.  Search around you may have just missed it.



Thanks!  I did finally find it.  I don't know if it just didn't show up at first or what.



erikawolf2004 said:


>



I LOVE the materials in this!  Where did you get them???


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> Emily's Big Give just went LIVE!!!! Come on over to see what we can put together for this lovely family!!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69531/773820
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Im always AMAZED at what everyone does to help make the Big Gives so BIG!!!!



Wendy Just asked a question over there!

UPDATE Answered thank you!!!


----------



## billwendy

visitingapril09 said:


> Wendy Just asked a question over there!
> 
> UPDATE Answered thank you!!!



Thank you so much for volunteering to make the Taggie's for Emily!! There are many baby things that would REALLY help this mom out! She is starting to have a hard time finding bibs that fit emily well - the neck is a bit too snug and they are also too short - but she needs to wear them because she chews on everything!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Guys seriously how long should 2 bowling shirts take me? I have been working on them all day and I have the collar done on one and still have the collar on the other and the sleeves on both. I am a little irratated with myself as well because I tried one on my biggest 2 year old and I am thinking I should have made the 3/4 for him. I am not sure it is going to fit by Valentines


----------



## ms_mckenna

SallyfromDE said:


> This is an old one Kirsta wanted to wear. I had to do some refurb to it tho'. She forgets she is getting bigger. I made a new waste band, and got a green tshirt at Wallie World and made shorts for it, so it was a skort. The Cast Members were crazy for it. They made us wait for Lilo, stitch was the only one there. He went to get her, because he thought she was the real thing. lol!! They ended up getting Lilo to come out early and a bunch of CM came out of the back to see her.


I really love the Lilo outfit very cool! Everything is really cute on her though! 



ellenbenny said:


> Pretty impressed that the machine did so well through as much as 4 extra layers of fabric without a glitch!
> 
> I ended up cutting the sleeve off to about 2 inches, so then I had to cut the other one down to match.  I originally made it for my DS, but but with the shorty sleeves it is probably more girly so I will probably wear it.  Still need to hem the sleeves.
> 
> Also made a countdown calendar for DGD and gave it to her Weds night.  She was very excited, but wanted to know if we were going to Disney in the morning.  Hopefully she will catch on to the idea of counting down, and not drive her parents crazy  She is almost 4.


I love your resourcefulness! I would have probably just cussed and cried! 
Very cool countdown calendar! 



billwendy said:


> Emily's Big Give just went LIVE!!!! Come on over to see what we can put together for this lovely family!!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69531/773820
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Im always AMAZED at what everyone does to help make the Big Gives so BIG!!!!


Woot! Am excited it is my first give


----------



## cburkedavis

Anita--you did so much beautiful stuff for your craft fair!  I wish we could get some good ones like that here in Austin.  There was a pretty good one Halloween weekend, and I think I may have met a Dis-er 

Does anyone know where I can get Lightning McQueen buttons?  My mom and I made a Lightning McQueen jacket and pants set for my 3 yo DS to wear in Disney, but it would look super cute if I could find Lightning buttons for it.

I spent a lot of time this weekend playing with my Mom's embroidery machine and I am totally hooked.  Too bad it's not in the budget right now, I'll just have to keep using hers for a while.  Luckily she only lives about 10 minutes away.  

Colleen


----------



## peachygreen

I am going to preface this by saying that I absolutely love that I have someone who comes to clean my house once a month, but I hate having to put all my sewing stuff away so that I know it isn't in the way to clean.  (that and I want to know where everything is as I have about 4 different outfits in various states of cut out and assembly right now).  

I'm working on a couple of drawstring backpacks for my neices for Christmas right now.  I'm kinda winging it by just looking at an existing bag and modifiying it to suite my needs.


----------



## billwendy

Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!

We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol

I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha






So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Had to share this one....Katie had to define two words to the class this week for new word Wednesday.  They could be any two words, she just had to define, use word in sentence and draw some pictures....Katie picked embroidery and applique.  Yep, her pictures were of outfits with different Mickey heads....gotta know we are bringing them up right!



That a girl!!!! Love it!



mom2rtk said:


> Howdy everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. I've worked around the clock to get all my Halloween orders out in time, now I'm playing post-Halloween, pre-Disney trip catch-up!
> 
> I want to do something Christmasy for our Animal Kingdom day, since the characters there are in Christmas attire. I thought I'd seen some things posted that combined a safari theme in Christmas colors. Am I losing my mind?????



I have no help, just wanted to say hi! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have to tell you...I ordered an Ariel dress from you for our last trip and my DD loves it!!!!  It is what got me back into this whole sewing thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmly, Erika


SO cute!!!



arizonacolbys said:


> Been very busy here!! I just mailed out my first Big Give item (not sure if it's ok to share a picture here yet?) And, I've been working feverishly on dresses for my girls for our trip - we leave 3 weeks from tomorrow!!
> 
> I had fun today trying out my Mom's embroidery machine (it's at least 10 years old, so no usb functions on it & half her embroidery cards aren't working right.) But, I made 2 cute snowmen to use on the tops of some dresses for the girls for Christmas. So, now I want an embroidery machine more than ever for Christmas! LOL I'm strongly considering the SE-400 from Wal-mart - it's on sale for $369 & has a $30 mail in rebate thru the end of the year. I've also been looking at the PE-770, LB6800PRW, and the ones on HSN, although I'm not sure which model they are featuring there. I really think I'd prefer a machine that both sews & embroiders & I think I'd be ok with the 4x4 hoop only since I'm mostly making little clothes, LOL I know I've seen some of you talk about needing the Brother PED basic software package for $100 to download designs from online - can anyone tell me - is this going to be the case with all of the Brother embroidery machines? Or, only the lower models? Just wondering if a more expensive machine has this built in already, or if they will all need this.  I'd really love any advice or input I could get from you talented ladies!! \]


Such cuteness!!!! I especially love the Minnie dress!!! 




vhartwell said:


> Oh Thank you!!!  I have been looking at it for a while....so he told me just to go and buy it!!!!   I am buying it for the Disney Designs too!  So you don't use them??  Do you buy different ones?



I have the Disney designs on my Brother too and I don't use them. They just don't stitch out very well at all. If you can get a comparable machine cheaper without the designs, get that instead.  I get all my designs from Frou Frou by Heathersue on Etsy. 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Funny that I just got back from our school's auction tonight and won my son's quilt for his class!  I can tell you what his class did on theirs.  They had each child start with a 12x12 square. Each child did a self portrait out of fabric.  The art teacher had pre-cut faces in several different flesh tones; hair in different colors and lengths, eyes in different colors, ect.   They used fabric glue to fix them to each square.  One of the grandmothers took the squares home and sewed the faces down then made a quilt that included each child's name on his/her square. The teachers also did a square.  SO STINKING CUTE!   (And it was quite a bidding war but darnit I wanted this quilt!!!)
> 
> Here is a picture of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course these were 5 year olds so 12 year olds could do their own cutting out of fabric.


Seriously, how cute is that!!!!! Which one is your son's?



billwendy said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Hope you enjoyed your extra hour!! In honor of the time change and a sweet mama who Im sure did not get any extra sleep, I'd like to introduce you to the TRIPLETS (and big brother)....More info coming tonight(I'll post the give late tonight) - but get your sewing machines ready - these cuties are going to DISNEY for Emily's MAW trip right after Christmas!!!!!!



They are just adorable!!! I hope you had a great day Wendy!!!


And, for those of you that mentioned not being able to get into this Give, you won't be able to actually view the thread until we "go live" with it. Before that, the moderator is hard at work getting all the info there and getting it ready for you!  



Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL



Stunning!!!! Your daughter and the dress! 



SallyfromDE said:


> Do you know, they don't make a pill for procrastination? They should!!
> 
> Anyway, just getting around to getting my pictures off my camera, from June. See what I mean about needing a pill?
> 
> I thought I'd share this. Kirsta loved it. We got it from our travel agent when we checked into CB. There was a mix up with our  ressies. I wanted the Pirate room, and was quoted  a regular room. I just couldn't swing it, if we wanted to eat. I had called Disney travel for some info, and told her about the mix up, and my Mom just passing away. They had a HUGE tote  filled with snacks and fruit waiting for us also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my vacation album!!



Sally, I always love to see what you come up with for outfits!!! And, Kirsta just seems like my kind of kid! She always looks so excited and happy!  



squirrel said:


> I just finished my first Stroller Holder Mit.
> 
> I have a triple Perego stroller that I use for the daycare.  The frame is cold when we go outside now and the children complain about it.  So I figured out a way to make a holder that attaches to the stroller and they can fit their little fingers and thumb in so they stay warm too.



What a great idea! 



2girlsmommy said:


> So I am starting to collect some of Heathersue's embroidery and applique designs that I want to do, but everytime I go to do them, I realize that I don't really have all of the colors I need.  So could any of you reccommend an embroidery thread kit or pack that has a collection of the basics and where you purchased it (for a good price)
> Thank you soooo much!!
> Erica



Heather gets ours from Marathon thread. She buys the rayon. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml  50 spools for $85. I think the shipping might be free? 



ellenbenny said:


> I had a very productive weekend for the most part, completed 15 t-shirts and a couple of other small projects.
> 
> But I had to share my one major mishap because I am sure you can all relate.
> 
> Here is what it looks like when you sew the sleeve to the back of the shirt, around the hoop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty impressed that the machine did so well through as much as 4 extra layers of fabric without a glitch!
> 
> I ended up cutting the sleeve off to about 2 inches, so then I had to cut the other one down to match.  I originally made it for my DS, but but with the shorty sleeves it is probably more girly so I will probably wear it.  Still need to hem the sleeves.



Way to save a shirt!!! 
I'm so glad your son is going to be joining you on your trip!!!



billwendy said:


> Emily's Big Give just went LIVE!!!! Come on over to see what we can put together for this lovely family!!!!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69531/773820
> 
> Thanks everyone!! Im always AMAZED at what everyone does to help make the Big Gives so BIG!!!!



WOO HOO!!! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Guys seriously how long should 2 bowling shirts take me? I have been working on them all day and I have the collar done on one and still have the collar on the other and the sleeves on both. I am a little irratated with myself as well because I tried one on my biggest 2 year old and I am thinking I should have made the 3/4 for him. I am not sure it is going to fit by Valentines



My first (and only) bowling shirt took me longer than I anticipated too! Don't get discouraged!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!
> 
> We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol
> 
> I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!



I love it Wendy!!!! What a great aunt to let them wear the pjs to Cracker Barrel!!!! And, they are all just so cute!!! It just makes me want to squeeze them!!!!!

It looks like you had a really fun weekend!! I bet you are tired though!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> I love it Wendy!!!! What a great aunt to let them wear the pjs to Cracker Barrel!!!! And, they are all just so cute!!! It just makes me want to squeeze them!!!!!
> 
> It looks like you had a really fun weekend!! I bet you are tired though!




Well, whats an Aunt Wendy to do?? Billy and the kids all chanted Cracker Barrell in the car (then after that it was trying to trick each other into saying the word "but" = what is UP with that???). Our only other choices were wet bathing suits or Sunday School clothes!!! lol

I am TIRED!! The worse thing is that their parents flight is delayed. So they are all tucked in at home with their 17 year old brother, Matt - and we are here waiting till their flight gets in at 1am!! Billy is asleep!!! We live SUPER CLOSE to the airport, so we play the shuttle game alot!

If only that DOG hadnt woken us all up this morning!!!! lol


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Well, whats an Aunt Wendy to do?? Billy and the kids all chanted Cracker Barrell in the car (then after that it was trying to trick each other into saying the word "but" = what is UP with that???). Our only other choices were wet bathing suits or Sunday School clothes!!! lol
> 
> I am TIRED!! The worse thing is that their parents flight is delayed. So they are all tucked in at home with their 17 year old brother, Matt - and we are here waiting till their flight gets in at 1am!! Billy is asleep!!! We live SUPER CLOSE to the airport, so we play the shuttle game alot!
> 
> If only that DOG hadnt woken us all up this morning!!!! lol



I'm sorry about the delayed flight! That's no fun! 
So, Billy was joining in the chanting?   You guys are too much fun!

I have to say, I don't miss having a dog! I loved sleeping in an extra hour this morning! Speaking of which, I think I'll head to bed! I hope the plane gets in earlier than they are saying!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry about the delayed flight! That's no fun!
> So, Billy was joining in the chanting?   You guys are too much fun!
> 
> I have to say, I don't miss having a dog! I loved sleeping in an extra hour this morning! Speaking of which, I think I'll head to bed! I hope the plane gets in earlier than they are saying!



Yep - and lets just say he was the champion of winning the "BUT" game! He made the kids toast for breakfast this morning while I showered too - love that guy!!

Zoey of course is a perfect angel dog (lol) and was sleeping in nicely - Zoey does everything in her might to stay away from Genevieve!!! lol!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

2girlsmommy said:


> So I am starting to collect some of Heathersue's embroidery and applique designs that I want to do, but everytime I go to do them, I realize that I don't really have all of the colors I need.  So could any of you reccommend an embroidery thread kit or pack that has a collection of the basics and where you purchased it (for a good price)
> Thank you soooo much!!
> Erica



I second the Marathon thread! My wonderful DIL bought me a set for Mother's Day!  I think it is about time to remind them it is on my Christmas list as well!


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!
> 
> We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol
> 
> I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!



That's too cute!  TOTALLY passed out on a coffee table of all places   AND OMG!!  That dog is ginormous!  I love how it's sitting on your lap AND standing on the floor at the same time


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Thanks everyone for your kind words!  This is going to be DD's 1st trip to WDW, and we're quite excited. We're going for a week, and trying to figure out a "dress schedule" for which days and for how long we should keep her in the dress. 



ms_mckenna said:


> That is absolutely amazing. And if cough you ever cough were going to sell that I know someone who would probably be very interested!  Seriously it is absolutely adorable!



I think you would need to pry the dress from my wife's cold, dead hands.  The words "family heirloom" have been mentioned more than once in conjunction with it.... 

DW's already thinking about next year's costume.  DD's other favorite princess is Ariel, but I think she might end up being Sleeping Beauty, just so DW has an excuse to ask for a matching Maleficent costume.  



TL


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Hey everyone!  Been forever since I was here.  My daughter is really into her American Girl doll and herself having matching clothes and jammies.  I'd love to create these for her.  Any recomendations for easy patterns?  I'm thinking peasant tops/gowns and pants and skirts?  Also, any bedding patterns out there?  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ms_mckenna said:


> Guys seriously how long should 2 bowling shirts take me? I have been working on them all day and I have the collar done on one and still have the collar on the other and the sleeves on both. I am a little irratated with myself as well because I tried one on my biggest 2 year old and I am thinking I should have made the 3/4 for him. I am not sure it is going to fit by Valentines



My first one was a total mess up.  I never got how the collar went in, I have made every mistake there is to make.  My instructions are highlighted and written all over so I don't keep making mistakes.

I do sew the bigger size as I want them to last a bit, so it is big now and fits next year.  Keep practicing, they will get very easy and you can make one in a day easy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!
> 
> We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol
> 
> I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!



What a super fun auntie you are Wendy.  It is tiring but you and Bill are super for taking good care of the kids and crew.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

squirrel said:


> Here you go MinnieVanMom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left one side smaller for the thumb.



That is a super idea!  It really came out well and I sure can see how it would keep the hands warm.


----------



## aboveH20

Trying to do my part to help us get to page 250. . . .

Here are toiletry bags I made for Michael's Big Give (for mom and Dad).


----------



## LWQuestie

Hi folks, just got back from a quick trip to WDW and only spotted one DisBoutiquer ( a lurker! ).  She had her daughter in a cute Simply Sweet using the blue A. Henry children of the world fabric, a ruffle on the bottom using the green A. Henry words fabric and a white fabric with just heads of kids around the world.  It was super cute and hopefully she'll pop on and post a photo!

Saw another mom with two little girls in Minnie Dot tunic tops (with applique) with black pants with Minnie Dot ruffles.  She said she bought them from someone, so I bet one of you fabulous ladies (or man) made them!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aboveH20 said:


> Trying to do my part to help us get to page 250. . . .
> 
> Here are toiletry bags I made for Michael's Big Give (for mom and Dad).


Thank you for being part of the big gives.  These are both very thoughtful gifts.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Trying to do my part to help us get to page 250. . . .
> 
> Here are toiletry bags I made for Michael's Big Give (for mom and Dad).



Did you read how excited Michael's Dad was about his bag!!!! lol - its so nice to do something for the parents, I think it helps to acknowledge that this trip is for them too!! They deserve to be in a happy place!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I can't post on FB because DD is a friend but here is her quilt for Christmas.  She loves JS and also primary colours.  It looks more like a boy quilt but it what she wants.  I haven't finished yet, this is just the quilt top but I plan to do the back with JS fabric and then tie the quilt rather than stitch.  As you can see it is the double nine patch.


----------



## visitingapril09

MinnieVanMom said:


> What a super fun auntie you are Wendy.  It is tiring but you and Bill are super for taking good care of the kids and crew.



What date do you guys arrive at Disney?? Just looking at your ticker makes me think we might be there at the same time. 

Wendy: Love that big ole dog!!! Great pj's!


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!
> 
> We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol
> 
> I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!



Love the pjs!  What a fun aunt you are!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

visitingapril09 said:


> What date do you guys arrive at Disney?? Just looking at your ticker makes me think we might be there at the same time.
> 
> Wendy: Love that big ole dog!!! Great pj's!



I sent you a PM, we will be there the same time, yeah, let's try to meet up just to say hi.


----------



## Granna4679

Wow...what a weekend!  Thanks to all of you for your comments, compliments, and encouragement on the craft fair.  A friend and I went in together on the booth and collectively we did great.  I wish I could have done a little better but the upside of that is that I have another craft show on Dec 11 so I won't have to make too much to fill my booth!   We had a great time though and I learned a lot (since this was my first time to do this).  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Had to share this one....Katie had to define two words to the class this week for new word Wednesday.  They could be any two words, she just had to define, use word in sentence and draw some pictures....Katie picked embroidery and applique.  Yep, her pictures were of outfits with different Mickey heads....gotta know we are bringing them up right!



Alright...how cute!  Everytime my DGDs  (3 & 5) come over, their favorite thing to do is get safety scissors (preschool kind) and they want to "cut thread".  They really mean they want to cut fabric...so I give them a pile of scraps and it keeps them busy for hours.  Hopefully some day they will actually be big enough to "sew" all of those cut pieces together....LOL!



mom2rtk said:


> Howdy everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. I've worked around the clock to get all my Halloween orders out in time, now I'm playing post-Halloween, pre-Disney trip catch-up!
> 
> I want to do something Christmasy for our Animal Kingdom day, since the characters there are in Christmas attire. I thought I'd seen some things posted that combined a safari theme in Christmas colors. Am I losing my mind?????



Sorry...I missed this post earlier.  I have been gone/busy most of the weekend and haven't been on the boards...Here is the dress I made for AK for Christmas











peachygreen said:


> I just had to say that I am pretty sure I met you today but I was unsure and couldn't bring it up.  I had the 2 little girls - the 4-1/2 year old who loved everything  and figured out what was in her size instantly and the baby in the carrier.
> 
> you had some absolutely beautiful outfits.



Yes, of course!!  Why didn't you say something!?  I would have loved to have known it was you.  Well, it was nice seeing you even though I didn't know it was you.



arizonacolbys said:


> Been very busy here!! I just mailed out my first Big Give item (not sure if it's ok to share a picture here yet?) And, I've been working feverishly on dresses for my girls for our trip - we leave 3 weeks from tomorrow!!
> 
> I had fun today trying out my Mom's embroidery machine (it's at least 10 years old, so no usb functions on it & half her embroidery cards aren't working right.) But, I made 2 cute snowmen to use on the tops of some dresses for the girls for Christmas. So, now I want an embroidery machine more than ever for Christmas! LOL I'm strongly considering the SE-400 from Wal-mart - it's on sale for $369 & has a $30 mail in rebate thru the end of the year. I've also been looking at the PE-770, LB6800PRW, and the ones on HSN, although I'm not sure which model they are featuring there. I really think I'd prefer a machine that both sews & embroiders & I think I'd be ok with the 4x4 hoop only since I'm mostly making little clothes, LOL I know I've seen some of you talk about needing the Brother PED basic software package for $100 to download designs from online - can anyone tell me - is this going to be the case with all of the Brother embroidery machines? Or, only the lower models? Just wondering if a more expensive machine has this built in already, or if they will all need this.  I'd really love any advice or input I could get from you talented ladies!!
> 
> My first hand applique on a dress - I'm now also working on Donald Duck & Handy Manny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses for apple picking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A monkey for my little monkey:



Everything is really cute!  I think you are a natural....keep it up!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Funny that I just got back from our school's auction tonight and won my son's quilt for his class!  I can tell you what his class did on theirs.  They had each child start with a 12x12 square. Each child did a self portrait out of fabric.  The art teacher had pre-cut faces in several different flesh tones; hair in different colors and lengths, eyes in different colors, ect.   They used fabric glue to fix them to each square.  One of the grandmothers took the squares home and sewed the faces down then made a quilt that included each child's name on his/her square. The teachers also did a square.  SO STINKING CUTE!   (And it was quite a bidding war but darnit I wanted this quilt!!!)
> 
> Here is a picture of it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course these were 5 year olds so 12 year olds could do their own cutting out of fabric.



Love the quilt! What a great idea!



Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL



Ahhhh...she looks so cute in that dress.  A piece of art!!



billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!
> 
> We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol
> 
> I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!



I tell everyone that I am adopted lmao because I am NOTHING like my sisters in any way....so maybe I am related to you instead...can you be my aunt too????? I love Cracker Barrel and PJ's too!    I do have a DGD named Wendy too...that counts for something, right?

Froggy - your applique is great.  Super job!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Wendy-I'm hoping you are still on here by the time this posts. Where is the indoor waterpark you went to? Also, I love the pj's you did, great job!


----------



## billwendy

visitingapril09 said:


> What date do you guys arrive at Disney?? Just looking at your ticker makes me think we might be there at the same time.
> 
> Wendy: Love that big ole dog!!! Great pj's!



Yeah -that big ol dog woke everyone up on Sunday morning!!!! she is funny, but is kinda slobbery - lol - she loves to come and lay her head on your chest - ick!! I'll take my zoey anyday - haha.



pixiefrnd said:


> Wendy-I'm hoping you are still on here by the time this posts. Where is the indoor waterpark you went to? Also, I love the pj's you did, great job!



Hi - its Coco Cay in  Mt. Laurel, NJ!!! WE got in on the $10 ticket sale when it was 10/10/10! It was real fun!


----------



## tricia

Camping Griswalds said:


> Hey everyone!  Been forever since I was here.  My daughter is really into her American Girl doll and herself having matching clothes and jammies.  I'd love to create these for her.  Any recomendations for easy patterns?  I'm thinking peasant tops/gowns and pants and skirts?  Also, any bedding patterns out there?  Thanks!



Carla C's patterns usually come with a matching doll pattern.  I haven't done one yet, but I think the Easy Fit, Portrait Peasant, Aline and Twirl Skirt all have matching dolly patterns included.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Oh good page 249!


----------



## babynala

Turkey Lurkey said:


> I thought this might be a good place to share.  My DD3 wanted to be Snow White for Halloween.  DW is really good friends with a seamstress who offered to do costumes for us whenever we wanted.  When we decided we were going to WDW, we thought maybe we would let DD wear the costume to the Akershus Princess breakfast.  When DW's friend found that out, she kinda went all out on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture made the front page of the local newspaper (of course, it probably helped that the paper's head photographer that took the picture is the seamstress's husband.  ).  I think she's going to be a hit at the park.
> 
> 
> As long as no one looks directly at her in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> TL


Wow, what a beautiful dress and a very cute Snow White.  I know she will have LOTS of attention at Askerhaus.  



squirrel said:


> I want to make Halloween trick or treat bags for my nieces and my nephew for next year.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a free pattern anywhere?
> 
> I want to do Mickeyhead Ghost appliques on the bag, is there a stencil anywhere?
> 
> My mom's sewing machine appears to do letters.  She hasn't really used it but I think it will only do one letter at a time.  Would it be a pain to try to stitch their names on the white fabric and then do the applique or should I just make the applique and write their names with a fabric marker?


Either way sounds good.  you could also do the names on a separate piece of fabric and then sew it to the bag - like a patch.  



SallyfromDE said:


> Do you know, they don't make a pill for procrastination? They should!!
> 
> Anyway, just getting around to getting my pictures off my camera, from June. See what I mean about needing a pill?
> 
> I thought I'd share this. Kirsta loved it. We got it from our travel agent when we checked into CB. There was a mix up with our  ressies. I wanted the Pirate room, and was quoted  a regular room. I just couldn't swing it, if we wanted to eat. I had called Disney travel for some info, and told her about the mix up, and my Mom just passing away. They had a HUGE tote  filled with snacks and fruit waiting for us also.


Can't decide which one I liked the best.  I think the Jasmine outfit is so pretty and I love the Mickey one too.  How sweet that you got the gift bag.  I'm glad you had a great time.  



squirrel said:


> I just finished my first Stroller Holder Mit.
> 
> I have a triple Perego stroller that I use for the daycare.  The frame is cold when we go outside now and the children complain about it.  So I figured out a way to make a holder that attaches to the stroller and they can fit their little fingers and thumb in so they stay warm too.


What a great idea.  Those metal strollers can get cold, brrrr.  



billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!
> 
> We had a fun weekend with the neices and nephew! We did an indoor playground yesterday, and then indoor water park today - I AM TIRED!!! lol
> 
> I did make them some new pj's to change into after the water park today - then we all wented to go to Cracker Barrel - sooooo, they wore them into Cracker Barrel!!! oh well, the kids coulda cared less!!! At least they were clean, right?????? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and they started dropping like flies - lol - dont you love the Great Dane, Genevieve, sitting on my lap after the kids went down!!! lol. Hannah had been drifting off on my lap, sat up with her eyes closed and just laid down on the table!!! haha - then Tim lost it too!!!! Eliz was still awake, but fading fast!!!


Love the PJs.  That sounds like the perfect thing to put on after a long day at the waterpark.  Looks like they were worn out.  The sleeping on the table picture is hilarious.  And that dog is HUGE.  You guys are the perfect aunt and uncle.  

Enabler Alert:  I was at Joann's today and they had some fabric I haven't seen before.  There was one with Minnie in a red dress on pink fabric (they also had a flannel like this but the background was pink with some flowers on it).  They also had a Tangled fabric that was really cute.  I could not resist that one - good thing I had a coupon.


----------



## jeniamt

arizonacolbys said:


> Been very busy here!! I just mailed out my first Big Give item (not sure if it's ok to share a picture here yet?) And, I've been working feverishly on dresses for my girls for our trip - we leave 3 weeks from tomorrow!!
> 
> I had fun today trying out my Mom's embroidery machine (it's at least 10 years old, so no usb functions on it & half her embroidery cards aren't working right.) But, I made 2 cute snowmen to use on the tops of some dresses for the girls for Christmas. So, now I want an embroidery machine more than ever for Christmas! LOL I'm strongly considering the SE-400 from Wal-mart - it's on sale for $369 & has a $30 mail in rebate thru the end of the year. I've also been looking at the PE-770, LB6800PRW, and the ones on HSN, although I'm not sure which model they are featuring there. I really think I'd prefer a machine that both sews & embroiders & I think I'd be ok with the 4x4 hoop only since I'm mostly making little clothes, LOL I know I've seen some of you talk about needing the Brother PED basic software package for $100 to download designs from online - can anyone tell me - is this going to be the case with all of the Brother embroidery machines? Or, only the lower models? Just wondering if a more expensive machine has this built in already, or if they will all need this.  I'd really love any advice or input I could get from you talented ladies!!
> 
> My first hand applique on a dress - I'm now also working on Donald Duck & Handy Manny...



Awesome outfits!!!  I have an Evelyn as well!



Granna4679 said:


> Sorry...I missed this post earlier.  I have been gone/busy most of the weekend and haven't been on the boards...Here is the dress I made for AK for Christmas



Love this!  Where did you get the applique from?  I was getting ready to do one by hand but if I could buy the design... i might just wait until I get an embroidery machine.  

By the way, anyone use a Brother PR-620?  Or similar machine?  That is the machine I am considering buying.


----------



## cburkedavis

Anita,

Where is your craft fair at on the 11th?  I'm really in the mood to shop at a craft fair.  Thanks!

Colleen


----------



## froggy33

I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!  
Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!
> Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!


This is so pretty.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Thanks for the info. I will have to check into it.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

teresajoy said:


> Seriously, how cute is that!!!!! Which one is your son's?



His is on the second row, third one across.  I loved it when I first saw it!!  



Granna4679 said:


> Love the quilt! What a great idea!



I thought so too!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!
> Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!



Just too cute.  I love the panel dresses.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cburkedavis said:


> Anita--you did so much beautiful stuff for your craft fair!  I wish we could get some good ones like that here in Austin.  There was a pretty good one Halloween weekend, and I think I may have met a Dis-er
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get Lightning McQueen buttons?  My mom and I made a Lightning McQueen jacket and pants set for my 3 yo DS to wear in Disney, but it would look super cute if I could find Lightning buttons for it.
> 
> I spent a lot of time this weekend playing with my Mom's embroidery machine and I am totally hooked.  Too bad it's not in the budget right now, I'll just have to keep using hers for a while.  Luckily she only lives about 10 minutes away.
> 
> Colleen



I'm not sure I've seen buttons. But you could do small embroidery, then make the covered buttons. 



aboveH20 said:


> Trying to do my part to help us get to page 250. . . .
> 
> Here are toiletry bags I made for Michael's Big Give (for mom and Dad).



Oh this is such a great idea!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Went to my happy place today!  Hobby Lobby and AC moore!  I don't live near either, so the girls and I took a trip to Fredericksburg for the day!  It is probably good I don't live any closer!  Got fabric to make MIL's top for Christmas and some really pretty place mats and kitchen stuff for Christmas.

We have a contract on a house!   This Friday is the inspection.  Hoping all goes well.  We met the owner and he is really nice.  We will close in early Janurary...after Christmas but before Disney. We won't move in tell after Disney trip.   That gives us time to paint the rooms and replace any flooring we want to...better to do all that in an empty house!

I am running out of time to get things done!  Have not even started making customs for our trip.  Need to work on Christmas cards and presents first!  I love the season but not ready for all the craziness that comes with it!


----------



## billwendy

froggy33 said:


> I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!
> Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!



This is just so CUTE!!! For the girl who loves them ALL!!!! lol Beautiful!!

I cant believe we leave on Saturday for our trip to Disneyland!!!! I cant wait!!! I just got some shirts done for Alexander's Big Give (have you checked out his PTR yet - he is just so charming!!) and I want to make a new shirt for Billy and I. question for you guys - do you think if I went to do the applique, did the outline and then the tackdown stitch that it would hold if I left the edges long to let them go fuzzy???? and then didnt do a satin stitch over them??????


----------



## Disneymom1218

pixiefrnd said:


> Thanks for the info. I will have to check into it.



not sure where in MD you are, but the Frances Scott Key resort in west Ocean City has an indoor water park as well. 

We are back. Got back late Friday night from Disney. we had a blast. here are some pics


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> Callie - thank you so much for jumping in on this!!! They will be thrilled with their new blankies!! So special, thank you!!! Yay for your 1st big give!!!


I am excited about it too! I know I have already told you but I love their pjs 



teresajoy said:


> My first (and only) bowling shirt took me longer than I anticipated too! Don't get discouraged!


I like the (and only) part lol. I finished both tonight I worked a little today. It honestly was not as bad as I thought it would be ... I hate ruffles a lot more lol. Probably a good thing since I have 4 boys! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> My first one was a total mess up.  I never got how the collar went in, I have made every mistake there is to make.  My instructions are highlighted and written all over so I don't keep making mistakes.
> 
> I do sew the bigger size as I want them to last a bit, so it is big now and fits next year.  Keep practicing, they will get very easy and you can make one in a day easy.


Ya I should have sewed the bigger size. I looked at the measurements and thought it was bigger than it was.  We will be doing 3/4s next time! 



aboveH20 said:


> Trying to do my part to help us get to page 250. . . .
> 
> Here are toiletry bags I made for Michael's Big Give (for mom and Dad).



That is very cool! Is there a pattern for the bag? I think my boys would love that! Course that would require me learning how to put in a zipper. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I can't post on FB because DD is a friend but here is her quilt for Christmas.  She loves JS and also primary colours.  It looks more like a boy quilt but it what she wants.  I haven't finished yet, this is just the quilt top but I plan to do the back with JS fabric and then tie the quilt rather than stitch.  As you can see it is the double nine patch.


I really like that! 




Granna4679 said:


> Sorry...I missed this post earlier.  I have been gone/busy most of the weekend and haven't been on the boards...Here is the dress I made for AK for Christmas


This is such a pretty Vida! 



froggy33 said:


> I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!
> Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!


The cuteness you guys are going to talk me into getting an embroidery machine before it is all said and done! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Went to my happy place today!  Hobby Lobby and AC moore!  I don't live near either, so the girls and I took a trip to Fredericksburg for the day!  It is probably good I don't live any closer!  Got fabric to make MIL's top for Christmas and some really pretty place mats and kitchen stuff for Christmas.
> 
> We have a contract on a house!   This Friday is the inspection.  Hoping all goes well.  We met the owner and he is really nice.  We will close in early Janurary...after Christmas but before Disney. We won't move in tell after Disney trip.   That gives us time to paint the rooms and replace any flooring we want to...better to do all that in an empty house!
> 
> I am running out of time to get things done!  Have not even started making customs for our trip.  Need to work on Christmas cards and presents first!  I love the season but not ready for all the craziness that comes with it!


Congrats again on the house! I bet you are super excited!  We are moving this summer and I already cannot wait I think would be going nuts ready to move if I had already picked the house! Here's hoping there are no surprises!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Hey we are on 250!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Hey everyone!  Been forever since I was here.  My daughter is really into her American Girl doll and herself having matching clothes and jammies.  I'd love to create these for her.  Any recomendations for easy patterns?  I'm thinking peasant tops/gowns and pants and skirts?  Also, any bedding patterns out there?  Thanks!



Yep, check out Carla's patterns, hers have matching dolly patterns. She also has patterns just for dolls. 

I have to say Maureen, I never thought I'd see the day when you were asking about sewing for a doll! 




aboveH20 said:


> Trying to do my part to help us get to page 250. . . .
> 
> Here are toiletry bags I made for Michael's Big Give (for mom and Dad).


I love them!


billwendy said:


> Did you read how excited Michael's Dad was about his bag!!!! lol - its so nice to do something for the parents, I think it helps to acknowledge that this trip is for them too!! They deserve to be in a happy place!!!



That is so true Wendy! I know often times the parents can't believe we will be including them in the Gives, but I think it really is important to do something special for everyone. 



froggy33 said:


> I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!
> Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!



That is soooooo pretty!!!! 


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> His is on the second row, third one across.  I loved it when I first saw it!!


AWWWW!!! CUTE!!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Went to my happy place today!  Hobby Lobby and AC moore!  I don't live near either, so the girls and I took a trip to Fredericksburg for the day!  It is probably good I don't live any closer!  Got fabric to make MIL's top for Christmas and some really pretty place mats and kitchen stuff for Christmas.
> 
> We have a contract on a house!   This Friday is the inspection.  Hoping all goes well.  We met the owner and he is really nice.  We will close in early Janurary...after Christmas but before Disney. We won't move in tell after Disney trip.   That gives us time to paint the rooms and replace any flooring we want to...better to do all that in an empty house!
> 
> I am running out of time to get things done!  Have not even started making customs for our trip.  Need to work on Christmas cards and presents first!  I love the season but not ready for all the craziness that comes with it!




I'm so excited for you!!!



I'm having a stressful day! The girls aren't being bad exactly, but they are just being, umm.. I don't know, loud, busy, slightly obnoxious....I'm tired, my head hurts, and I'm losing all patience and feel on the verge of tears. 

Just thought you'd all like to know!


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


> Hey we are on 250!



I guess I better get busy!!! Ok ladies, start packing up your stuff, it's time to move!


----------



## teresajoy

OK EVERYONE!!!!

It's that time again!!!!


DO NOT POST HERE ANYMORE!!

_Because
_

We are MOVING!!!!!!!

Come on guys, put your stuff in the van and let's 

GOOOOO!!!!!!!!!






http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38880405#post38880405

​


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Went to my happy place today!  Hobby Lobby and AC moore!  I don't live near either, so the girls and I took a trip to Fredericksburg for the day!  It is probably good I don't live any closer!  Got fabric to make MIL's top for Christmas and some really pretty place mats and kitchen stuff for Christmas.
> 
> We have a contract on a house!   This Friday is the inspection.  Hoping all goes well.  We met the owner and he is really nice.  We will close in early Janurary...after Christmas but before Disney. We won't move in tell after Disney trip.   That gives us time to paint the rooms and replace any flooring we want to...better to do all that in an empty house!
> 
> I am running out of time to get things done!  Have not even started making customs for our trip.  Need to work on Christmas cards and presents first!  I love the season but not ready for all the craziness that comes with it!


Yeah!  Congrats on the contract and hopefully the move.  I wish you could get in early but being able to paint with the house empty and do floors is worth the wait.  Enjoy disney and Congrats on the house again.



Disneymom1218 said:


> not sure where in MD you are, but the Frances Scott Key resort in west Ocean City has an indoor water park as well.
> 
> We are back. Got back late Friday night from Disney. we had a blast. here are some pics



Aww, you are a very sweet family.  Glad you had a blast.  Great photos.


----------



## Granna4679

cburkedavis said:


> Anita,
> 
> Where is your craft fair at on the 11th?  I'm really in the mood to shop at a craft fair.  Thanks!
> 
> Colleen



Craft fair is @ Crossroads Fellowship (Houston) corner of Beltway 8 and N. Lake Houston.  Come on out!



jeniamt said:


> Awesome outfits!!!  I have an Evelyn as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!  Where did you get the applique from?  I was getting ready to do one by hand but if I could buy the design... i might just wait until I get an embroidery machine.
> 
> By the way, anyone use a Brother PR-620?  Or similar machine?  That is the machine I am considering buying.



The applique is all hand done.  It was quite a hard project but I was really happy with the result.



froggy33 said:


> I love how we all get chatty right before the 250th page!
> Another princess dress to post.  Love Heathers designs!



Love, love, love this.  

Ok...Teresa ...packed and ready to go!!!!


----------



## abfight

visitingapril09 said:


> I can't believe I have agreed to this. My 12 year old son's grade 7's class is having an art night fundraiser. As a class they will each complete a piece of canvas, etc to be placed into a larger one to be auctioned off in the New Year. I thought having each child do a quilt square and then me placing them into a quilt might be cool. Now I am second guessing how I am going to do this. They could also paint/color on fabric etc if each square had a common theme. Any quilters out there.......do you have any ideas on how to do this???? Help!



Last year I made my dds teachers a tote.  I took in light colored squares and let all of the kids right their names on them in crayon.  When I got home I had to go back over some of the names to make them darker, then you just put a scrap piece of fabric on top of the name and iron it for a few seconds.  This melts the wax and makes the signature permanente.  She was just in preschool so some of the letters were backwards or sideways but that just made it so muck cuter.  You could also do the came but have them each draw a picture.  Hope that this helps.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

250 pages... time to close this thread!


----------

